# Especulación con ALTCOINS II



## Alxemi (22 Jun 2017)

Venimos de aquí:

Especulacion con ALTCOINS

Información y opinión sobre Criptomonedas en general.


----------



## Albertezz (22 Jun 2017)

que sepas que en el otro hilo has puesto mal el link a este


pd: chicharro de ico para mañana: Tenx


----------



## Alxemi (22 Jun 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> que sepas que en el otro hilo has puesto mal el link a este
> 
> 
> pd: chicharro de ico para mañana: Tenx



Y en el primer post de este tampoco resuelve bien el link al hilo anterior, no se que cojones pasa, es algo del foro.
Lo intentaré arreglar aquí... allí ya no puedo con el hilo cerrado ::::

edito: arreglado en los dos sitios con un acortador de url


----------



## vyk (22 Jun 2017)

Menudo hostiazo general.


----------



## bizkaiarober (22 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Menudo hostiazo general.




Pero litecoin aguanta bien el tipo y estoy esperando a que se hostie para pillar algunos...


----------



## psiloman (22 Jun 2017)

Iconomi corrigiendo después del subidón.

Parece que frena la caída, por ahora al menos, alrededor de 0.001723, más o menos donde paró ayer noche.


----------



## vyk (22 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Iconomi corrigiendo después del subidón.
> 
> Parece que frena la caída, por ahora al menos, alrededor de 0.001723, más o menos donde paró ayer noche.



Yo hoy he cargado bien de Iconomi.::

Pero seguiré, tengo mucha esperanza en esta.


----------



## psiloman (22 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Yo hoy he cargado bien de Iconomi.::
> 
> Pero seguiré, tengo mucha esperanza en esta.



Tranquilo, no te has equivocado en la compra. Le queda recorrido si no hay una hecatombe general.

Recupera ahora ligeramente.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Jun 2017)

Bancor empieza bien, a pesar de lo complicado que es usarlo de momento. 20%+ y subiendo...


----------



## Alxemi (22 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Bancor empieza bien, a pesar de lo complicado que es usarlo de momento. 20%+ y subiendo...



Yo a bancor lo veo rojo en breve


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo a bancor lo veo rojo en breve



Lo dudo mucho... hay una recompra garantizada a 0.01ETH (precio de salida), por lo que muy mal tendrían que ir las cosas para que esa reserva se agote. Y pronto se espera una interfaz de usuario más amigable y el listado en más exchanges.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Jun 2017)

Tampoco despega SONM, está más o menos al precio del ICO, casi por debajo. Junto con Bancor están teniendo debuts discretos, esperaba más movimiento.


----------



## Alxemi (22 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho... hay una recompra garantizada a 0.01ETH (precio de salida), por lo que muy mal tendrían que ir las cosas para que esa reserva se agote. Y pronto se espera una interfaz de usuario más amigable y el listado en más exchanges.



Recompra garantizada por parte de quien? del propio proyecto?

Como sea verdad se van a ir abajo incluso antes de lo que creía


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Tampoco despega SONM, está más o menos al precio del ICO, casi por debajo. Junto con Bancor están teniendo debuts discretos, esperaba más movimiento.



Ya sé que estamos malacostumbrados a despegues meteóricos tras cada lanzamiento pero creo que cada vez va a ser menos el caso. Hay que tener paciencia.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 21:47 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Recompra garantizada por parte de quien? del propio proyecto?
> 
> Como sea verdad se van a ir abajo incluso antes de lo que creía



Sí, hay un fondo de reserva (no sé cómo de grande) para recomprar tokens al precio de salida (si el precio llegase a hundirse a ese nivel). ¿Por qué piensas que eso puede influir negativamente?


----------



## dosuno (22 Jun 2017)

Ya que no se puede citar posteos del "anterior hilo" pues cito a alguien al que quiero responder, aunque no se crea, muy a mi pesar, alguien a quien apreciaba en la sombra:

*remonster*

El problema es la mediocridad que se respira en este hilo comparada con la brillantez del hilo del bitcoin que ha hecho a más de un forero millonarios.

Para intentar emular hace falta hacerlo con cierta clase y nivel, y si no se tiene entonces tener la humildad de escuchar y respetar a los veteranos. Cuando alguien como Mojon ,que os da mil vueltas a todos, os avisa y respondéis despreciandole, como el mierda de Divad, os merecéis que os pase lo que os va a ocurrir.

A llorar y mamarla a Parla!

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 12:01 ----------

Por ejemplo...ya os avisamos que shithereum era aun menos escalable que btc...no escucháis...pues a joderse gacelillas

*Y restos últimos del hilo anterior....*

No voy a citar muchos de tu posteos, para que te llevases varios owned a lo largo de dos o tres años... porque me llevaría mucho tiempo y tengo bastante "desgana".

Te estás convirtiendo el el típico "lametacones embarrado", si!, es un término nuevo y diferente al de "lamebotas".

El lambetacones embarrado, sigue a ras del suelo con su cara, el ritmo de la bota a la cual lame... dando igual lo que haya pisado, tierra, arena, barro... o mierda.
Sigue su ritmo, porque sencillamente, ese pie es indiferente a su "seguimiento" exacerbado y la única oportunidad que tiene de "lamer" es cuando en el proceso normal de caminar, levanta su tacón....

Lo entiendes?

Lógicamente... ese pie tiene sus pausas y descansos, en sus momentos "cumbre" y cuando está en lo más alto, para descansar...entonces en cuando ese tipo de gente, aprovecha para "ladrar" como chucho encadenado tras una reja.

Estás continuamente dando notoriedad a que algunos son "millonarios" o tienen cifras de "7 dígitos".... (gracias o a ti? u otros? no me seas acaparador de fama) en qué? dólares? euros?.... no estamos todos convencidos que esa equivalencia es falaz?

Cuando tú estabas todo amargado a principios del 2016 porque el bitcoin valía 300 pavos... y empalmado con la especulación ETC/ETH... sumido en tus dudas. Algún mediocre de los tuyos, le dio por meter un mísero bitcoin (a 300 pavos) en la ico de stratis.... y si... resulta que resultó en x1000 y acabó con 1000 BTCS ,,, o 2000, si metió dos BTCS, (600 pavos).
En qué se quedan los 50 BTCs que vas a meter para "para comprar los rastrojos" como has soltado ahora en plan sobrado... gañán?

Esa gente seguimos a lo que hay... sacar pasta y ser "millonarios" de 7 dígitos... o más. Qué ideales o qué cojones sacas a colación? cuando la mayor revolución económica de la humanidad y yo creo que una de las mayores revoluciones de la humanidad, se haya hecho efectiva y notable... todos los aquí presentes seremos ancianos o habremos palmado.

Estás cometiendo un error y es meter a gente "guay"como parapeto y "pluralizando" para meterte en esa "elite", indiscutible superior a ti y a gente "no tan guay" para salpicar mierda.

Al final eres como todos... unas pobres almas, que les tocaron la flauta... o no.
No seas tan prepotente y sobrado.

Eres tan mierda como cualquiera de ... "cualquiera".

Por el simple hecho que si fueses algo diferente no estarías aquí echando espumarajos en un foro de desconocidos, para desahogarte... para mi, que has sido un "manos débiles" en su momento y te lamentas.... arrastrando eso, el resto de tu vida.

La única opción creible de los de "7 dígitos" es estar en Antigua y Barbuda, tomando daikiris y follandose a veinteañeras mientras se pueda. Que a este ritmo palmaremos todos jóvenes... pero que nos quiten lo bailado.


----------



## Divad (22 Jun 2017)

Buenas noticias para bitcoin!!! 


```
bit2me
```
 tiene anulada la venta halcash hasta el 1 de Julio. Qué mal huele bitcoin! ::



Spoiler



Me voy a quedar corto cuando dije resistencia sobre los 1700$, espero que aguante los 300$ y al selecto club de las 7 cifras les de para algo :rolleye:


----------



## Divad (22 Jun 2017)

Copio dos comentarios del hilo original que tendríamos que estar siguiendo...


> orbeo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Divad (22 Jun 2017)

El que faltaba...



> Será el CETA/TTIP el caballo de troya para dejar a un lado a las garrapatas y así tener vía libre ETH para salir al escenario como salvadores mostrando el nuevo sistema? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sirpask (22 Jun 2017)

Es todo tan Etereo..... 

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 21:12 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Buenas noticias para bitcoin!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Joer cada vez ponen mas trabas, con lo bien que funciona el HallCash.


----------



## paketazo (22 Jun 2017)

Creo, y perdonad el off topic, que estamos divagando sobre lo verdaderamente importante para los lectores, y para nosotros mismos, de lo que se postea en el hilo.

Con más de 700 altcoins, es complicado dar en el calvo, si estas semanas hemos acertado unos cuantos, es simplemente por la tendencia general, no por que seamos unas lumbreras.


También quiero aclarar, que los que se han hecho millonarios con BTC por ser early adopters, lo son, por un alto porcentaje de suerte...no tanta como la necesaria para ganar el euromillón, pero sí, por que ha salido bien la jugada, que perfectamente podía haber quedado en un intento yermo en sus inicios.

Cuando atacamos a ETH, a BTC, a LTC...en el fondo nos atacamos a nosotros mismos, esto es un ecosistema que cada vez se compacta más, y se convierte en una amalgama o multiverso, que sufre de un modo similar tanto los constipados del vecino, como sus fiestas.

Quizá en 10 años, es posible que algunas si, salgan mucho más fortalecidas, o quizá ya no exista ninguna (cotizando o con valor fiat), por eso, sinceramente ¿pensáis que atacar una coin, hará más fuerte a otra?

Los códigos se plagian, se mejoran, se trascriben...si una moneda se convierte en anónima y tiene aceptación, mañana habrá 10, si una envía al instante mañana todas imitarán esa parte de su código...

Napster, edonkey, emule, ares, torrent...todas cumplen/cumplían un fin, y todas lo hacían bien, solo que las que más usuarios tenían, eran las que mejor funcionaban o se aceptaba como bueno.

Esto es algo parecido.

A mi me puede agradar Dash, ya lo sabéis, pero es posible que mañana cambie de forma radical mi planteamiento por percibir algo que ahora no percibo.

Tengo BTC desde hace mucho tiempo, y ya hace mucho tiempo, entendí que BTC tenía que evolucionar o se quedaría obsoleto respecto a otras, por eso decidí diversificar.

Tenemos a Remonster por aquí "quemándonos" un poco, pero estoy seguro que lo hace por picarnos, y hacernos dudar de nuestras decisiones...eso, es maestría...si habéis leído el arte de la guerra, entenderéis a lo que me refiero.

¿Cómo marca uno la diferencia?

Es sencillo, pero muy complicado.

Haciendo lo contrario que la gran mayoría.

Él en su día, lo hizo, y ahora puede permitirse mirarnos desde lo alto, y reírse un poco a nuestra costa...pero eso es sano. Solo hay que saber interpretarlo y sacarle partido.

Por otra parte, es cierto que partes del hilo, son mediocres "me incluyo", pero que le vamos a hacer, no se puede pretender que dure el "subidón" toda la vida.

En cuanto al mercado, estamos en un momento de "aburrimiento" de esos que tanto nos esperan...ya os vaticino que si no se anima en breve, seguiremos a la baja.

¿sabéis por que?

Por que os/nos aburrimos rápido, y eso nos genera inquietud, incertidumbre...y no sabemos estarnos quietos...pero recordad que si nos levantamos a mear en medio de la peli, es posible que nos perdamos la mejor de las partes.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## p_pin (23 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Buenas noticias para bitcoin!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



No sé qué veracidad tiene lo que pones... pero en tal caso el que tiene un problema no es BTC, si no bit 2 me


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Jun 2017)

Ya esta bancor en bittrex, bajando..


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Jun 2017)

Segunda intentona con Bancor. Veo que han cambiado el tutorial, con pasos diferentes, lo he seguido al pie de la letra. 3 minutos esperando a la confirmación, 0.01 fee (3€ tirados a la basura). Bad insutruction, con 2 cojones.

¿Se puede hacer algo ante este robo? ¿O solo joderse y remar?


----------



## p_pin (23 Jun 2017)

Bancor


----------



## Divad (23 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Es todo tan Etereo.....
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 21:12 ----------
> 
> ...



La verdad que la primera vez es gracioso ir al cajero y sacar dinero con el móvil.



p_pin dijo:


> No sé qué veracidad tiene lo que pones... pero en tal caso el que tiene un problema no es BTC, si no bit 2 me



La veracidad la tengo en el correo. Claro, BTC va de lujo señor! Se han montado una bacanal interna y la fiesta está garantizado :XX:::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Jun 2017)

Ethereum Account 0xca83bd8c4c7b1c0409b25fbd7e70b1ef57629ff4 Info

Mirad la cantidad de errores que están dando las transacciones de Bancor, es un escándalo, ahora mismo casi sólo se ve rojo.

En la página que estoy ahora del bloque 3915194 al 3915106 más de la mitad salen rojos con errores. O somos todos gilipollas, o Bancor funciona peor que mal.

Lo jodido aquí es, ¿a quien reclamas? ¿Tienen email o soporte?

Y aún he tenido "suerte"

Mirad este tío 

Ethereum Transaction 0x2cd5d9ad6f1d9e47d60316b49e11460dbb391922605c39e399da8d7d43fd7b4b

32$ de fee por Bad instruction.

¿Cuanta es la máxima comisión que te pueden cobarar en ETH? Estoy pensando seriamente en deshacerme de los pocos ETH que me quedan.


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

A cuánto salía la unidad en el ICO de Bancor ?


----------



## p_pin (23 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La veracidad la tengo en el correo. Claro, BTC va de lujo señor! Se han montado una bacanal interna y la fiesta está garantizado :XX:::



_pero en tal caso el que tiene un problema no es BTC, si no bit 2 me_


----------



## Divad (23 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Bancor



1ETH = 100 BNC
Ahora está a 4.3058$ BNC
1ETH = 350-400$~ bailaba el día de su compra (12/06/2017)

100 x 4,3058 = *430,58$*. Un beneficio de entre unos 30$ y 80$ para quienes comprasen ETH a ese valor.

Los números salen verdes  No hace falta mencionar para los que hayan entrado a ETH a 8$ y demás ^^

Cualquiera que mire la gráfica Bancor y la compare con la tuya... va a pensar muy bien de ti : Buen intento bitcoñero, eso sí, espectacular tu análisis :XX: No hace falta que digas nada, ya has dicho todo lo que tenías que decir :Aplauso:

Igualmente estaba cantado que bajaría, no? Qué el proyecto sea útil y salga de Tel Aviv no implica que te puedas aprovechar y tratar de vender nada más salga a la pista a bailar con los demás... Preparas la compra donde quieras obtener el máximo beneficio (sin pasarse, no vaya a ser que no llegue :XX y ya te vuelves a correr en beneficios :Baile: (para eso estamos aquí, no?) :fiufiu:

Quienes estén dentro de las ICOS lo pueden hacer :Baile:

Si eres espabilado te aprovechas y te sacas unas cuantas fichas de más. :rolleye: Ahora es una mina de oro con ese precio :fiufiu: es para dar cabida a que entren todos (igualmente lo harán los bots :fiufiu para acabar duplicando...

Me subo al barco ^^

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 02:05 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ethereum Account 0xca83bd8c4c7b1c0409b25fbd7e70b1ef57629ff4 Info
> 
> Mirad la cantidad de errores que están dando las transacciones de Bancor, es un escándalo, ahora mismo casi sólo se ve rojo.
> 
> ...



Puedes detallar que sucede ahí y la cantidad de ETH que están perdiendo?



Spoiler



No mientas, no tienes ningún ETH y lo sabes bitcoñero :XX:


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

Vengo "arremangáo" del 300 para abajo y...joder...qué tono más bajuno se percibe, coño... y la verdad es que ni idea de a cuento de qué va la cosa, pero vamos... arriba, eh ?

A ver, una que seguro que motiva a bastantes por aquí : GAME anda picando alto y su plataforma debería estar a la vuelta de la esquina...y la verdad que no espero bobadas de 2 pavitos, es una referencia en la hornada de Gamming coins y la primera que le meta mano a éso en condiciones , lo va literalmente a petar . Me da que por ahí vienen alegrías, gordas y pronto. 


Por otro lado, llevo 2 días niquelando posiciones , limpiando la criptocasa y hoy pensaba en una cosa : EL tono general no está tan mal...las subidas se dan, pero a poco que hayamos "esparcido" los réditos del top 10 , estaremos seguramente una temporada con subiditas de decimales...un pavo, un par de ellos...fuera del top 10 las coins aún no tienen su lugar bajo el sol y varias de las de 1, 3, 5 pavos hoy / hay que ver iconomi / serán las de 50 y 100 pavos en Agosto/Septiembre , hay que dejarles tiempo de evolucionar , pero la pasta del personal que está entrando irá dando cuerpo al panorama, seguro. Si se esparcen parte de las dentelladas conseguidas el proceso volverá a repetirse en uno u otro modo , dados los condicionantes de Shitland, sí...pero vamos, que hace 3 o 4 meses , ETH y Dash estaban a 20 y 30 pavos, hombre...y nada indica que no haya varias opciones que se aúpen a esos o parecidos niveles / de hecho, la lógica y la adopción masiva indicarían, en principio, lo contrario /. Da la impresión de que el personal está más flipando con el miedo a pegarse una megahostia en ETH o BTC - contra la que seguro que esos monstruos tendrían, más o menos válidos, recursos - que en una inercia de la exhuberancia y variedad de la que tenemos a la vista. Mucho rollo con las 700 coins que hay y qué mierda tanto ICO...pero a ver, que muchísimas van a ser propuestas serias, potentes y creativas y van a dejar su huella en este medio, coño. Me parece que todo tiene mucho que ver con el Manolismo de "juego de tronos" ETH/BTC , la frustración de este último por ver cómo sube todo sin tener los recursos técnicos con los que debería contar en estos momentos de la partida - unida a la mal llevada partida múltiple en la que se ha convertido todo a estas alturas y la cansina y biliosa ego-milonga de " La blockchain c, est moi " , etc...y allá cada cual...pero vamos, que ni por el forro voy a mamar yo de esa piragua. La gente parece olvidar, acuenta de forofeos y copyrigths simbólicos que estamos en medio de una revolución de 20 pares de cojones que va a cambiar el mundo, así como suena y en un ejemplo palmario de árboles que no dejan ver el bosque. A ver, que el interné se folló los periódicos , las tiendas de discos y los videclús...pero ésto se va a follar LA PUTA PASTA tal como la especie la ha conocido desde que el mundo es mundo. Estar en ese meollo barajando 4 opciones e incluso reducirlo a pasarlo todo por 2 ó 3 choques de trenes me parece de una ceguera del copón y una memez premium. La blockchain va a seguir como una apisonadora con todos estos actores, la mitad u otros nuevos / que no veas a qué hostia va ésto, por cierto, que hablmos de ETH a 15 pavos y fue anteayer,joer...y aunque nos dé la impresión - juásss... y la da - de que hablamos del cuaternario inferior /.

Yo me sigo basando en la posición y ahora mismo veo como una docenita de destinos atractivos y me gustaría llegar a fin de verano con 3 ó 4 docenas de nasas bien plantadas, que viene pescaíto. Desde luego, no veo ahora mismo las cansinas polarizaciones de toda la vida como algo capital ni que por una cosa se caiga el mundo o se balancee el 100% de todo hacia un lado...veo un buen mogollón de propuestas llenas de matices que hoy son teoría pero que irán tomando cuerpo y posición en el tablero. De hecho, como BTC abra su abanico de posibilidades con el segwit2 o algo de ese tipo , veo surgir muchísimas más. Y si no cuaja...pues veo a las demás madurando y evolucionando.

Nos hartammos de los ICOs , cháchara y roadmaps...pero ese es un camino que ascendiende y va quemando etapas para productos terminados y blockchains PRACTICAS que van a cambiar muchas cosas.

Desde luego, lo de BTC contra ETH y chocholadas parejas me parece bastante trasnochado y primario, vamos... y si no se define a corto plazo con un break categórico que afecte a todo el ecosistema, en verano tenemos bastantes nuevos actores sobre el tapete y proporcionando aplicaciones concretas a la blockchain .

Igual nos flipaqmos tanto con la fucking pasta que no nos damos cuenta que esto es una carrera de aplicaciones y aplicaciones que van a cambiar muuuchas dinamicas actuales. En los ICOs , con todo el incordio que a veces representan, lo que es innegable es que se está revolucionando el entendimiento y el método de la financiación empresarial global...y tal que en ese sentido, vamos a ver reinterpretaciones muy heavys en muchos otros sectores más. 

Seguramente lo estamos viendo y andamos obcecados con lo que nos incordia por generar lateralidades insulsas , pseudocataclismos por caídas del 20% que son el pan nuestro de cada día aquí desde siempre ...o tronos que el lunes tienen un rey y el jueves, parece que otro.

Está llegando la blockchain. Y está , lo está ya, cambiando las cosas...y las que quedan, pero ahora ya no va a ser sólo cháchara, sino hechos. Sé que va a haber posiblemente buenos hostiones , pero más por un entendimiento semiforofo sin demasiao sentido, pero lo que sé seguro es que hay YA muuucho tute y no me explico para nada el tono sombrío que supura tan a menudo por aquí.


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ethereum Account 0xca83bd8c4c7b1c0409b25fbd7e70b1ef57629ff4 Info
> 
> Mirad la cantidad de errores que están dando las transacciones de Bancor, es un escándalo, ahora mismo casi sólo se ve rojo.
> 
> ...



Si, espera que te vamos a seguir todos, campeon.

Anda que no se os ve el plumero a algunos.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 01:11 ----------




Divad dijo:


> 1ETH = 100 BNC
> Ahora está a 4.3058$ BNC
> 1ETH = 350-400$~ bailaba el día de su compra (12/06/2017)
> 
> ...



Estan como locos esperando que vendamos nuestros eth para capitalizar sus bitcoins...esto que digo no es ninguna tonteria...estos hilos los lee bastante gente, mas de uno habra cambiado sus eth por bitcoins por comentarios como los del "payaso de It"...a otros les habra quitado las ganas de cambiar sus bitcoños por eth...que consigas este efecto sobre solo unos cientos o miles de usuarios en una comunidad donde solo un millon de personas usan criptomonedas es algo que impacta en el precio (luego seguro se pasan por foros como bitcointalk, forobits , grupos de telegram, etc a soltar mierda y hacer que mas gente vendas sus eth por bitcoños, acojonando a la peña y sembrando la duda).


----------



## Divad (23 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo, y perdonad el off topic, que estamos divagando sobre lo verdaderamente importante para los lectores, y para nosotros mismos, de lo que se postea en el hilo.
> 
> Con más de 700 altcoins, es complicado dar en el calvo, si estas semanas hemos acertado unos cuantos, es simplemente por la tendencia general, no por que seamos unas lumbreras.
> 
> ...



Los bitcoñeros se han hecho ricos porque han aprendido a holdear o presumen de ello y han perdido las claves o nunca las tuvieron :: algo así como chicos de mantenimiento que se encargan de adoctrinar al rebaño o infundir miedo por los foros... Con la incertidumbre constante de que sucederá y las intervenciones del club de la comedia bitcoñera... pues crean incertidumbre y miedo para cometer errores. 



Quienes entran al juego pueden ganas de diferentes maneras: 

- Hold en ETH y sus hijas, siempre suben :Baile:
- Diversificas o todo a una copia de Bitcoin u otras innovaciones que salgan. Si te crean un macro festival de 200%, 400%,... pues es lo que te llevas para irte a hacer lo mismo con otra chapa (ojo, las hijas de ETH también se están animando). Cómo encontrarlas? Suelen estar en reposo tras un festival, cuanto más tiempo siga en reposo, más % tiene de que algún momento monten otra fiesta... Da igual la chapa, todas van a ir teniendo sus fiestas :fiufiu: (bots <3:fiufiu
- Incluso puedes hacer un poco de todo ::

Los bitcoñeros fantasmas con sus 7 cifras no comentan el show que tienen montado en casa ya que saben que pueden acabar perfectamente en 0 cifras...

10 años sería la hostia la de fiestas que nos podemos dar paketazo. Vamos, el hilo "El mundo se divide en dos categorías: los que utilizan las criptos, y los que cavan" vendría de maravilla :XX:

Implatarán el CETA o cualquier gilipollez para quitarle el poder a los políticos y dárselo a las empresas (ETH). Saldrán al escenario presentando el nuevo mundo que han creado para todos...* ¡¡¡NO AL CHIP RFID!!!* Ese será el momento en el que todos tenemos que *reaccionar*... ejem... algún manitas para crear una aplicación que haga reconocimiento facial (con sensor térmico), voz (frases) y dactilares si hace falta... Cualquier gilipollez servirá para que se metan los chip por ... :: 

El sistema fiduciario lo están desmantelando, hay que estar al loro de cual será el detonante para que la criptomanía salga a la opinión pública como el pan de cada día :Baile:

Estamos constantemente aprendiendo y experimentando en la realidad que compartimos todos. Nadie es mediocre, si uno se espabila en el juego obtiene su recompensa como de igual modo lo obtendrá en su realidad consciente.

Disfrutad!


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2017)

Como puede ser que bancor haya caido asi? quicir, no iba a ser la reohostia?


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2017)

Bueno, como nadie se ha fijado en lo de las icos de etc classic os dejo este enlace...aqui dicen que esto podria impulsar etc como ya paso con eth...ahora no esta caro etc, quiza seria buena idea acaparar unos cuantos...yo ya tengo bastantes de cuando estaban mas baratos, si se ponen a 100 pavos o mas con las icos doy el pelotazo:

https://criptonoticias.com/mercados...rta-inicial-monedas-blockchain/#axzz4kNjDCRTq


----------



## hoppe (23 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, como nadie se ha fijado en lo de las icos de etc classic os dejo este enlace...aqui dicen que esto podria impulsar etc como ya paso con eth...ahora no esta caro etc, quiza seria buena idea acaparar unos cuantos...yo ya tengo bastantes de cuando estaban mas baratos, si se ponen a 100 pavos o mas con las icos doy el pelotazo:
> 
> https://criptonoticias.com/mercados...rta-inicial-monedas-blockchain/#axzz4kNjDCRTq




Te contesté en el hilo de ICOs, lo pongo tambien por aqui por si no lo viste:

Por lo que veo hay dos icos de ETC abiertas:

Digital assets in Ethereum Classic blockchain


----------



## bizkaiarober (23 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, como nadie se ha fijado en lo de las icos de etc classic os dejo este enlace...aqui dicen que esto podria impulsar etc como ya paso con eth...ahora no esta caro etc, quiza seria buena idea acaparar unos cuantos...yo ya tengo bastantes de cuando estaban mas baratos, si se ponen a 100 pavos o mas con las icos doy el pelotazo:
> 
> https://criptonoticias.com/mercados...rta-inicial-monedas-blockchain/#axzz4kNjDCRTq



Gracias por la información, interesante.

Precisamente estaba buscando alguna cripto barata y con potencial para echarle un ether y medio


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Te contesté en el hilo de ICOs, lo pongo tambien por aqui por si no lo viste:
> 
> Por lo que veo hay dos icos de ETC abiertas:
> 
> Digital assets in Ethereum Classic blockchain



De momento dos, ojala empiecen a salir como setas.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 07:07 ----------




bizkaiarober dijo:


> Gracias por la información, interesante.
> 
> Precisamente estaba buscando alguna cripto barata y con potencial para echarle un ether y medio



Asi es como empezaron los subidones de eth, y no hay que olvidar que etc en realidad es la misma tecnologia, de hecho es el ethereum original.


----------



## jashita (23 Jun 2017)

A mi lo del ETH me suena a lo que se narra en la película "Gold, la gran estafa". Los que no nos sobra (aún) el dinero, deberíamos tomar más precauciones. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (23 Jun 2017)

Bancor (BNT) ya está en bittrex, momento de hacer unas compras.


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2017)

jashita dijo:


> A mi lo del ETH me suena a lo que se narra en la película "Gold, la gran estafa". Los que no nos sobra (aún) el dinero, deberíamos tomar más precauciones.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk



Entonces todas las criptos te deben parecer una estafa, supongo, por que son todas lo mismo.

Bitcoin como herramienta esta desfasada, es solo un medio de pago, eth es una plataforma de sistemas, la idea es sencillamente genial, la cagada es la escalabilidad, pero ese problema lo tiene bitcoin tambien.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Bancor







davitin dijo:


> Como puede ser que bancor haya caido asi? quicir, no iba a ser la reohostia?



Bancor no ha caído, de hecho ha subido más de un 30%. Lo que pasa es que ese precio inflado era ficticio, creado por los trileros de HitBTC que vendían IOUs (promesas de token) antes de que el token fuera transferible. Por diseno el precio de salida de ayer iba a ser el mismo que el de la ICO (0.01 ETH/BNT) así que por eso y por cómo funciona el smart contract un despegue meteórico estaba prácticamente descartado.


----------



## Pablo Villa (23 Jun 2017)

Menuda colección de sospechosos y negreros habituales....!

Estos lo único que han demostrado históricamente que saben vender es productos basura...! Han prostituido a una bella bailarina con huesos de cristral, llamada ETH!

...y les estamos dando mas de 11 millones de bitcoins, por una mierda que esta petando!


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2017)

En referencia a la petada de ethereum...oigo rumores de que la petada fue por una venta masiva de eth en coinbase...alguien sabe algo de esto?


----------



## Divad (23 Jun 2017)

El parque de atracciones está en verde!!! Viva los bots! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El parque de atracciones está en verde!!! Viva los bots!
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Divad, que opinas de etc y sus icos? Tenemos un eth 2.0?


----------



## vyk (23 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El parque de atracciones está en verde!!! Viva los bots!
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Pues iconomi en rojo y desplomándese. Si es que no doy una...::


----------



## psiloman (23 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El parque de atracciones está en verde!!! Viva los bots!
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Que vivan!, mientras les de por poner todo verde, cuando hacen lo contrario ya no son tan graciosos.

Los bots no se ponen enfermos, no piden bajas por depresión, ni derechos de ningún tipo, pobrecitos nadie los defiende, por ahora..., estoy pensando montarles un sindicato...


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

jashita dijo:


> A mi lo del ETH me suena a lo que se narra en la película "Gold, la gran estafa". Los que no nos sobra (aún) el dinero, deberíamos tomar más precauciones.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk



Yo creo que en su posición incurre en muy serios riesgos de "morir de éxito " comop suele decir paketazo...pero es que es normal en esas circunstancias : Quién puede garantizar abastacer un salto exponencial en su "clientela" del nivel que ETH está teniendo ? Porque recordemos que por ejemplo LTC o Dash están creciendo y son prometedoras en este mercado...pero no afrontan la marabunta descomunal de usuarios y SERVICIO REAL que están asaltando a ETH. Es como ir a abrir tu tienda cada mañana y ver 4000 tíos contra el cristal esperando la apertura en plan Rebajas De Harrods.

La papeleta es delicadísima , sin duda...y puede haber enormes problemas , aunque ahora mismo se van solvenando, mal que bien. Pero de ahí a una gran estafa... Una estafa habría volado por los aires al segundo telediario, pues la respuesta que ETH está dando al mercado y la exigencia que está soportando son brutales...y ahí andan, que se dice fácil.

Sí que se echa de menos alguna declaració, algún gesto de cómo se está tomando esta coyuntura desde dentro...aunque es extraño , mucho, que no se haya acotado el ritmo de ICOs, etc que amenaza la fluidez de la plataforma...al menos yo no sé nada que apunte en esa dirección. Parece que se confía en drenar los picos de saturación según vayan apareciendo / de anteayer , con 10.000 tx en espera a ayer, con 1000 , va un mundo /.

Y que conste que ésto no es ninguna defensa a ultranza de que ETH funcione como la seda...pero tal vez sí tenga una estrategia para ir manejándose en estos términos. Cualquier otro habría mutilado el ritmo de ICOs de cuajo y si no lo han apuntado siquiera no creo que sea porque busquen precipitar su derrumbe, no ?

Por cierto..."benditos barridos " . Alguien ha pensado en la absoluta locura que habría en todo Shitland sin ellos ? Lo mismo Waves , por ejemplo, valía hoy 6.000 pavos y todo echaba chispas por doquier.

En fin...no todo tiene que ser blanco o negro. éso para quien se crea el blanco o el negro de esta película , planteamiento bastante desconcertante en un cotarro con tantos matices. Y que la coyuntura apriete no implica que tengamos terremoto con el café de menos cuarto.

Palomitas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Pues iconomi en rojo y desplomándese. Si es que no doy una...::



Vyk&Myrdal( como la población islandesa), no te asustes, es una bajadita de nada, de hecho no ha bajado apenas nada, , 1 dolar y poco más, relájate, no mires la cotización y en un tiempo adelante lo volverás a ver en verde, y cada vez te preocupara menos de si esta en verde o en rojo, habrán nuevos suelos y nuevos techos.Y tu inversión crecerá.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Ya sé que estamos malacostumbrados a despegues meteóricos tras cada lanzamiento pero creo que cada vez va a ser menos el caso. Hay que tener paciencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 21:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Porque es un intento descarado de influir y manipular el mercado. Un bancor debe valer lo que decida el mercado y no sus fundadores. Especialmente hiriente es que lo vinculen a ETH, que en cada momento tendrá un valor diferente. ¿Mañana ETH se hunde el 50% y el seguro ya vale la mitad? Me suena a fondo de garantias como con los depositos, que no valen para nada, pero da la imagen de que los fondos son seguros. Es puro marketing.

Bancor no puede funcionar porque está atado de por vida a la red de ETH y la red de ETH se hunde con cada ICO. Si usasen la red de ETH solo para el token pero luego fueran a funcionar en otro sitio, como TenX, o si se pudiesen mover a RSK cuando esté lista y hubiesen anunciado su intención de hacerlo, como civic, sería otra historia. Pero tal y como van le veo poco futuro. Si además añadimos estos temas de intentos descarados de manipulación apaga y vamonos.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 10:32 ----------




davitin dijo:


> En referencia a la petada de ethereum...oigo rumores de que la petada fue por una venta masiva de eth en coinbase...alguien sabe algo de esto?



¿que petada de ethereum? Ethereum se peta constantemente con cada ICO.

Si te refieres a este flashcrash:









Fue debido a una venta grande que se puso a disparar stops como loca y acabó con el libro.

tienes mas datos aqui:

Why the GDAX Ether Flash Crash Isn

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 10:36 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> Bancor no ha caído, de hecho ha subido más de un 30%. Lo que pasa es que ese precio inflado era ficticio, creado por los trileros de HitBTC que vendían IOUs (promesas de token) antes de que el token fuera transferible. Por diseno el precio de salida de ayer iba a ser el mismo que el de la ICO (0.01 ETH/BNT) así que por eso y por cómo funciona el smart contract un despegue meteórico estaba prácticamente descartado.



Cuando entra una nueva coin a un exchange hay que ignorar las primeras horas, suelen ser precios anecdóticos generados por el bajísimo volumen.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Porque es un intento descarado de influir y manipular el mercado. Un bancor debe valer lo que decida el mercado y no sus fundadores. Especialmente hiriente es que lo vinculen a ETH, que en cada momento tendrá un valor diferente. ¿Mañana ETH se hunde el 50% y el seguro ya vale la mitad? Me suena a fondo de garantias como con los depositos, que no valen para nada, pero da la imagen de que los fondos son seguros. Es puro marketing.
> 
> Bancor no puede funcionar porque está atado de por vida a la red de ETH y la red de ETH se hunde con cada ICO. Si usasen la red de ETH solo para el token pero luego fueran a funcionar en otro sitio, como TenX, o si se pudiesen mover a RSK cuando esté lista y hubiesen anunciado su intención de hacerlo, como civic, sería otra historia. Pero tal y como van le veo poco futuro. Si además añadimos estos temas de intentos descarados de manipulación apaga y vamonos.



A ver, no es por manipular el mercado. Antes de la ICO se estbleció que habría un "soft cap" y un "hard cap" y que durante la primera hora se dejarían entrar todas las órdenes de compra, y todo lo recaudado por encima del soft cap (que es lo que ellos estimaban que sería necesario para el proyecto) se pondría en ese fondo de reserva durante 2 anos porque era "dinero sobrante". Me parece un enfoque bastante más honesto que simplemente echarle mano a la pasta y fundirla en tonterías. 

La red ETH se colapsa con las ICOs, sí. Pero yo creo que eso va a cambiar, porque cualquiera sabe ya que una ICO de estas características pasa lo que pasa y está en su propio interés organizarlas de otra manera (por ejemplo como lo hizo Wagerr). Para transacciones del día a día o incluso para compraventas en Bancor la red funciona perfectamente; si intentas ahora mismo hacer una transferencia de ETH o tokens no vas a tener ningún problema.


----------



## p_pin (23 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> 1ETH = 100 BNC
> Ahora está a 4.3058$ BNC
> 1ETH = 350-400$~ bailaba el día de su compra (12/06/2017)
> 
> ...





Te voy a calificar como el taliban del hilo, te recomendaría que dejaras de sermonear a los demás, yo como soy bastante práctico y no vengo aquí a vender discursos bazofia ni a perder tiempo te paso al ignore... no te preocupes, allí no estarás sólo


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

Perfectamente entendida la magnitud del problema, Alxemi, pero, una cosa :

Cómo explicas que no haya el menor gesto de rebaja de esa situación de estrés ? Querencia al suicidio ? orque parece que quien más está haciendo por su propio deguello es el mismísimo Vitalik.

Tal vez lo crucial sea tomar posiciones ahora mism en el tablero, acuñar marca / siempre que cuentes con recursos para retomar tras un posible parón...y ETH suena a que por recurso$$ no va a ser , ahí andaremos de acuerdo, no ? /...o tal vez una petada implique tumbar muuucho más que ETH ...yo no lo sé.

Lo que no veo es que en una situación de riesgo brutal, el implicado la acentúe cuando pulirle las aristas le iba a representar idéntica posició jerárquica y un riesgo infinitamente menor.

Tú llevas un siglo en ésto de los computers. EN los 90, muchos asumíamos oír cantar al fucking router 3 minutos para cargar un puto word...y nadie paró máquina para arreglar ello, sino que se enredó hasta tener una ADSL disponble y lanzando Premieres con renders de 3 días para editar una ventana de paquete de tabaco a 24 frames, nada de parones ...se siguió evolucionando sobre la marcha se asumieron rémoras de puro humor negro mientras tanto. Y al loro, que como ETH absorva, mal que bien, esta intensidad de crecimiento, sería un puto agujero negro de la ingente cantidad de nuevos usuarios en Shitland. 

La cosa aprieta, sí...pero cómo se explica la reacción de ETH , sableando , tan pichi, transfers de tokens, dejando que su red se apelotone - ojo, y drene después - sin marcar ningún tipo de restricción preventiva ?

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2017)

Eth a 340 dolares en bittrex, a ver si empieza a reaccionar y pega el estiron sobre los 400.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (23 Jun 2017)

¿Creéis que merece la pena pillar Bancor en Bittrex @ 4.24 $ la chapa?

Hubo un hype de la hostia... pero no sé si justificará pagar el precio actual.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> A ver, no es por manipular el mercado. Antes de la ICO se estbleció que habría un "soft cap" y un "hard cap" y que durante la primera hora se dejarían entrar todas las órdenes de compra, y todo lo recaudado por encima del soft cap (que es lo que ellos estimaban que sería necesario para el proyecto) se pondría en ese fondo de reserva durante 2 anos porque era "dinero sobrante". Me parece un enfoque bastante más honesto que simplemente echarle mano a la pasta y fundirla en tonterías.
> 
> La red ETH se colapsa con las ICOs, sí. Pero yo creo que eso va a cambiar, porque cualquiera sabe ya que una ICO de estas características pasa lo que pasa y está en su propio interés organizarlas de otra manera (por ejemplo como lo hizo Wagerr). Para transacciones del día a día o incluso para compraventas en Bancor la red funciona perfectamente; si intentas ahora mismo hacer una transferencia de ETH o tokens no vas a tener ningún problema.



Lo honesto de verdad habría sido aceptar solo los fondos necesarios con hard cap y ya está, que es lo que hacen las ICOS serias. Eso de aceptar pasta que no se necesita para generar un fondo de rescate con el que intentar manipular el mercado (mi opinion) me parece tener mucha jeta.

Las ICOs no deberían colapsar la red ETH como no colapsan la red de BTC por mucho éxito que tengan. Lo de que en una ico de esas características "pasa lo que pasa" es engañoso. Pasa lo que pasa en ETH porque ETH es ETH y ETH se colapsa. Cuando la red no la usa nadie no se colapsa, normal, y ahora solo se usa para las ICOS, asi que figurate para cuando se use para algo como bancor que quiere ser gigantesco.

Y antes de que salte alguien cuando hablo de colapso no hablo de lo que pasa en BTC donde se llenan los bloques y hay que subir el fee, lo cual es el funcionamiento esperado y va como un reloj, hablo de exchanges deshabilitando las wallets de ETH para no generar transacciones incorrectas como pasó hace un par de dias o ICOs que tienen que parar porque no pueden obtener información fiable de la blockchain de ETH para garantizar un funcionamiento correcto de la misma como pasaba en CIVIC.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 11:04 ----------




juli dijo:


> Perfectamente entendida la magnitud del problema, Alxemi, pero, una cosa :
> 
> Cómo explicas que no haya el menor gesto de rebaja de esa situación de estrés ? Querencia al suicidio ? orque parece que quien más está haciendo por su propio deguello es el mismísimo Vitalik.
> 
> ...



ETH está en una burbuja pumpeada por su adopción repentina para entrar en ICOs, y como toda burbuja que se precie, es imposible saber donde está el techo de la misma. Mientras sigan entrando ICOs que solo pasen por ETH, ETH seguirá con gasolina. Cuando ocurra "algo" que rompa el ciclo, pinchará, este "algo" en mi opinión puede ser:

-Otro DAO en algún proyecto grande alojado en ETH 
-Perdida de inercia en la entrada de ICOs, caida de volumen y salvese quien pueda. Ojo a esto que en verano las ICOs se suelen relajar mucho.
-Perdida de su lugar hegemónico como articulador de Smart Contracts e ICOs por mera competencia (ETC) o por soluciones mas avanzadas tecnológicamente sobre las que si pueden moverse proyectos grandes (RSK en BTC, QTUM, Boscoin, etc)
-Enésima cagada de los devs en algún procedimiento interno, paso a PoS inadecuado, etc
-Segwit en BTC funcionando.

OJO Que el que la burbuja se pinche no quiere decir que ETH se vaya a la mierda o que no recupere valor con el tiempo si por algún milagro conseguir apañar la red, cosa que veo muy complicada pero evidentemente no tengo certezas.

Por cierto cuando ETH pase a PoS, si tal cosa ocurre alguna vez (llevan 3 años intentándolo) todo el mundo da por supuesto un nuevo Fork, tendremos ETC, ETH-PoS y ETH-PoW


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

DE acuerdo en muchas cosas, pero cuál es tu impresión sobre que no hagan NADA por minimizar un contexto de la máxima delicadeza ?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Lo honesto de verdad habría sido aceptar solo los fondos necesarios con hard cap y ya está, que es lo que hacen las ICOS serias. Eso de aceptar pasta que no se necesita para generar un fondo de rescate con el que intentar manipular el mercado (mi opinion) me parece tener mucha jeta.
> 
> Las ICOs no deberían colapsar la red ETH como no colapsan la red de BTC por mucho éxito que tengan. Lo de que en una ico de esas características "pasa lo que pasa" es engañoso. Pasa lo que pasa en ETH porque ETH es ETH y ETH se colapsa. Cuando la red no la usa nadie no se colapsa, normal, y ahora solo se usa para las ICOS, asi que figurate para cuando se use para algo como bancor que quiere ser gigantesco.
> 
> Y antes de que salte alguien cuando hablo de colapso no hablo de lo que pasa en BTC donde se llenan los bloques y hay que subir el fee, lo cual es el funcionamiento esperado y va como un reloj, hablo de exchanges deshabilitando las wallets de ETH para no generar transacciones incorrectas como pasó hace un par de dias o ICOs que tienen que parar porque no pueden obtener información fiable de la blockchain de ETH para garantizar un funcionamiento correcto de la misma como pasaba en CIVIC.



Bueno, tenemos diferentes formas de ver las cosas. Lo que está claro es que las reglas estaban definidas antes de arrancar así que no veo ningun engano por su parte. Si dejaron la primera hora sin límite fue precisamente para democratizar el acceso y que no se quedase nadie fuera. 

La red ETH ahora mismo tiene un límite de unas 20 transacciones por segundo, y la de BTC es mucho menor (4 por segundo, creo). Hasta donde sé la diferencia (corrígeme si me equivoco) es que si se hace sobre la red BTC una ICO masiva como la de Status o Bancor (que hasta donde sé nunca se ha hecho) la red no se colapsa como la de ETH pero las transacciones pueden quedarse colgadas durante horas o incluso días a menos que se ponga un fee desorbitado. Ambas redes tienen problemas y estoy seguro de que los devs están buscando maneras de arreglarlas. En el fondo toda esta teconolocía está aún en panales, pero han recorrido un larguísimo camino en muy poco tiempo y me parece muy aventurado decir que ETH o BTC estén "muertos".


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> DE acuerdo en muchas cosas, pero cuál es tu impresión sobre que no hagan NADA por minimizar un contexto de la máxima delicadeza ?



Lo hacen pero no nos enteramos. El forero digipl sigue mas de cerca esos procesos y ya comentó que a Vlad Zanfir, uno de los pocos devs de eth que llevan en el proyecto desde el principio y principal responsable del paso a PoS ya se le ha escapado un par de veces que el proceso no va demasiado bien. Llevan años intentandolo y si no lo han hecho ya es porque no pueden. Recuerdo que en sus inicios ETH anunciaba su intención de pasar a PoS en MESES.

Y mientras no tengan solución que no pare la fiesta. No esperes que den indicios de debilidad. Dirán que todo va bien y que están trabajando en ello, mientras se llenan los bolsillos a manos llenas. Comunicar todo esto y conocer los avances y problemas reales de la red (como ocurre en BTC, lo siento pero es así) sería lo mas serio, si, pero ya sin cachondeos, si buscas devs serios, competencias y opiniones aparte, ETH no es tu proyecto.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 11:20 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> Bueno, tenemos diferentes formas de ver las cosas. Lo que está claro es que las reglas estaban definidas antes de arrancar así que no veo ningun engano por su parte. Si dejaron la primera hora sin límite fue precisamente para democratizar el acceso y que no se quedase nadie fuera.
> 
> La red ETH ahora mismo tiene un límite de unas 20 transacciones por segundo, y la de BTC es mucho menor (4 por segundo, creo). Hasta donde sé la diferencia (corrígeme si me equivoco) es que si se hace sobre la red BTC una ICO masiva como la de Status o Bancor (que hasta donde sé nunca se ha hecho) la red no se colapsa como la de ETH pero las transacciones pueden quedarse colgadas durante horas o incluso días a menos que se ponga un fee desorbitado. Ambas redes tienen problemas y estoy seguro de que los devs están buscando maneras de arreglarlas. En el fondo toda esta teconolocía está aún en panales, pero han recorrido un larguísimo camino en muy poco tiempo y me parece muy aventurado decir que ETH o BTC estén "muertos".



Lo vemos diferente, si, pero para eso está el foro. De acuerdo en que no hay engaño, pero desde mi punto de vista si hay jeta extrema.


Sobre lo otro que comentas, La diferencia es la que dices (aunque no recuerdo los números exactos) pero creo que equivocas tu valoración. Que lleguen muchas transacciones a la red, el bloque se llene y haya que poner mas fee porque así está diseñada la red no es un problema con la red. Es el diseño de la misma funcionando. Puede ser un diseño adecuado o no, justo o no, ese es otro debate, pero está haciendo lo que debe hacer, no existe ningún problema con la red, solo se llena el bloque. Que lleguen muchas transacciones a la red y no se pueda obtener información veraz de la misma, o que se generen transacciones que deberían ser validas pero son rechazadas, que los exchanges tengan que deshabilitar sus wallets, etc, eso si es un problema con la red, no está funcionando como debería. Te aseguro que en whitepaper de ethereum no dice "y cuando lleguen muchas transacciones pues los exchanges que deshabiliten sus wallets para no generar transacciones incorrectas y liarla parda". Hay un mundo de diferencia entre esos dos modelos, uno funciona como debe y genera esperas y altas fees, y otro no funciona.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 11:37 ----------

Justo entro a poloniex y leo un mensaje de ayer:

Due to ongoing network instability, we've disabled Ethereum deposits/withdrawals. We'll enable once we know the network is functioning properly.
Posted by MobyDick at 2017-06-22 17:50:35

Mas claro agua.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Lo hacen pero no nos enteramos. El forero digipl sigue mas de cerca esos procesos y ya comentó que a Vlad Zanfir, uno de los pocos devs de eth que llevan en el proyecto desde el principio y principal responsable del paso a PoS ya se le ha escapado un par de veces que el proceso no va demasiado bien. Llevan años intentandolo y si no lo han hecho ya es porque no pueden. Recuerdo que en sus inicios ETH anunciaba su intención de pasar a PoS en MESES.
> 
> Y mientras no tengan solución que no pare la fiesta. No esperes que den indicios de debilidad. Dirán que todo va bien y que están trabajando en ello, mientras se llenan los bolsillos a manos llenas. Comunicar todo esto y conocer los avances y problemas reales de la red (como ocurre en BTC, lo siento pero es así) sería lo mas serio, si, pero ya sin cachondeos, si buscas devs serios, competencias y opiniones aparte, ETH no es tu proyecto.
> 
> ...



Son diferentes filosofías y diferentes puntos débiles. ETH funciona más rápido y de manera más eficiente (barata) mientras el número de transacciones esté por debajo del límite pero peta cuando se sobrepasa ese límite, mientras en la red BTC tan solo se va engordando el Mempool como una bola de nieve rodando montana abajo. 

Cada enfoque tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes; el problema del retardo en las transacciones de BTC hace poco me jodió bastante porque me tuvo con unos MAID atascados durante un día entero mientras esperaba que se confirmara una transacción, y el Omniwallet no me dejaba mandar más transacciones pues al estar esperando la confirmación con su respectivo "change" el saldo me aparecía a 0 y no tenía para cubrir el fee. Con ETH simplemente la transacción desaparece tras un tiempo y puedes volver a probar subiendo el max gas o el precio del gas. 

Por último no olvidemos que el mundo cripto no es binario, hay muchos otros competidores en camino como MAID, Waves, etc, y puede que el día de manana convivan todos o que sólo sobreviva uno. Nadie lo sabe a ciencia cierta y por eso mismo yo prefiero diversificar.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Puedes detallar que sucede ahí y la cantidad de ETH que están perdiendo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues según parece a este tipo, o bot, quien sabe, le han cobrado una comisión por intentar cambiar tokens de Bancor de 0.1 Ether, 34$ machacantes al cambio. Por intentar seguir este tutorial 

How to Trade your BNT on MyEtherWallet (v1.2)

Yo he perdido casi 5$ en fees intentando comprar más Bancor, comrpé pocas en su momento en el ICO.

Y del cabreo que he pillado me he puesto a mirar las operaciones del BancorExchange y me he dado cuenta que la mitad son erróneas, resultado: mineros haciendo su agosto y poseedores de ETH perdiendo Ethers sin conseguir nada a cambio.

A los que se preguntan porqué baja tanto Bancor ahí pueden tener una respuesta.

También tengo SONM y Monaco, esperemos que funcionen mejor que Bancor.

Manda cojones este foro, presentas un problema y te acusan de clon. Llevo en las criptos 20 días, tengo 0 BTC. 


Si ya compré caro ETH, BTC era lo siguiente. BTC solo compraré si vuelve a 500$.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Jun 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> ¿Creéis que merece la pena pillar Bancor en Bittrex @ 4.24 $ la chapa?
> 
> Hubo un hype de la hostia... pero no sé si justificará pagar el precio actual.



A largo plazo merecerá la pena, finales de año o primareva del 2018 si no hay hecatombe criptomundial, bancor se pone en 45$.


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> A largo plazo merecerá la pena, finales de año o primareva del 2018 si no hay hecatombe criptomundial, bancor se pone en 45$.



Buff...me he perdido entre tantas referencias.

EL coste en ICO eran 0,01 ethers...o 100 bnt = 1 ether...correcto ?


----------



## tio_argyle (23 Jun 2017)

Dejo este post que coloqué en el hilo "alternativo" que se abrió para que no caiga en el olvido, me parece interesante.

Os dejo lo último que estoy siguiendo a ver qué os parece:
Quantum Resistant Ledger (QRL) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
[ANN] QRL - Announcing the Quantum Resistant Ledger


----------



## paketazo (23 Jun 2017)

Ojo a LUN, sobre todo por volúmenes, superado el medio millón de $$$.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Lo hacen pero no nos enteramos. El forero digipl sigue mas de cerca esos procesos y ya comentó que a Vlad Zanfir, uno de los pocos devs de eth que llevan en el proyecto desde el principio y principal responsable del paso a PoS ya se le ha escapado un par de veces que el proceso no va demasiado bien. Llevan años intentandolo y si no lo han hecho ya es porque no pueden. Recuerdo que en sus inicios ETH anunciaba su intención de pasar a PoS en MESES.
> 
> Y mientras no tengan solución que no pare la fiesta. No esperes que den indicios de debilidad. Dirán que todo va bien y que están trabajando en ello, mientras se llenan los bolsillos a manos llenas. Comunicar todo esto y conocer los avances y problemas reales de la red (como ocurre en BTC, lo siento pero es así) sería lo mas serio, si, pero ya sin cachondeos, si buscas devs serios, competencias y opiniones aparte, ETH no es tu proyecto.



Bueno...la debilidad es manifiesta...y no me refería al enfoque para presentar una plataforma en las condiciones técnicas idóneas en adelante, sino a alguna medida preventiva de urgencia que posiblemente les evitaría muchísimos problemas. Alguien abrumado por las circunstancias y consciente de un gran riesgo ACTUAL, entiendo que lo haría...y no me casa que simplemente lo dejen correr como quien oye llover.

Respecto a lo que comenta frecuentemente digipl y tú también, pues todo es bastante claro y lógico, ahora bien : Hasta dónde es un error puntual y técnico de ETH y hasta dónde uno sectorial y jodido para cualquiera que haya de lidiar con esas condiciones ? Hacer una blockchain global no es hacer el sudoku del periódico ...y tú mismo comentas que BTC acota sus transferencias para no entrar en esa dinámica. Y probablemente cualquier planteamiento renquee ante deteminadas condiciones de saturación, con lo que más que breaks - desaparición de escena adjuntos - habría que contemplar trasvases de usuarios entre propuestas punteras, etc ... éso es importante de cara a la cotización y un punto más en favor de huir de polarizaciones , apriorismos patéticos ni reinados absolutos, que posiblemente sea un error de concepto rotundo.

El asunto es que el discurso bitcoñero destila continuamente que todo empieza - sí - y acaba en BTC y lo segundo ya , además de ser subjetivo, igual que afirmarlo sobre cualquier otra blockchain , tal vez sea no sólo sea incorrecto, sino una auténtica boutade...con las consecuencias de cotización que un sector en buena parte "monoteísta " , situación de la que un BTC en segundo plano práctico en muchos aspectos hoy en día se aprovecha pero que muy bien , debería abordar una vez asumida esa certeza. 

Si BTC no es el fin de todo, que usar una blockchain cueste 10 , 20 ó 50 más que otra perfectamente solvente , definitivamente no tendría ningún sentido y es algo que como himbersor habrá que valorar. Y sinceramente , la situación de casi criptomonopolio pregonada desde siempre es dificilmente concebible / y por no entrar el el madrí-barsa , se puede entender contemplando a IOTA , por no hablar de LTC o Dash , con novedades técnicas a no mucho tardar.

Hasta los cojones del trolleo bitcoñero incesante al entrar a hilos DE IOTA...y es una mierda...Dash ??? boñiga ...LTC, otro truño...y por supeuesto, un ETH que no les ha tocado, sino que les ha pisoteado litearlmente los huevos...y es un truño equiparable a un casio de plástico de 5 pavos. Y precisamente lo dicen unos atados de manos por un puto chino al que muy posiblemente vayan a acabar chupándosela ...chino que, por casualidad, era , para el yolovalguismo bitcoñero más rancio , otro "ente ridículo premium" allá por Marzo y mira tú para cuánto ha dado la cosa .

A mí no se me ocurre discutir que BTC pueda enfrentar los retos generados por la blockchain igual o mejor que cualquiera ...pero esa rotundidad en TOOOODO lo contrario ...y a las cifras me remito ...es sencillamente infumable. Y un escenario distinto y no monopolístico, un concepto técnico, social y ECONÓMICO muy distinto al asumido hasta ahora. Y con los datos en lo mano, no es un escenario descartable , sino perfectamente lógico y posible...igual que otros muchos.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

Por cierto ojo los que tengais BTC que el lunes es el airdrop de stellar, que no os pille en pelotas:

Stellar Lumens Airdrop


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por cierto ojo los que tengais BTC que el lunes es el airdrpo de stellar, que no os pille en pelotas:
> 
> Stellar Lumens Airdrop



Y los que tengan Stellar ? Posible dump ?


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y los que tengan Stellar ? Posible dump ?



pse, no lo tengo claro, en un mercado "lógico" sería algo probable, pero en el actual, es posible que no pase absolutamente nada.

Lo que es interesante es que los exchanges lo van a hacer inmediatamente, por lo que si tienes otras coins... puedes venderlas, tener btc para el airdrop, recibirlo y luego recomprar, aunque claro con estas volatilidades cualquiera se arriesga ::


----------



## orbeo (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por cierto ojo los que tengais BTC que el lunes es el airdrop de stellar, que no os pille en pelotas:
> 
> Stellar Lumens Airdrop



Pero si no he entendido mal, hay que tener todos los BTC en uno de los exchanges que dice en el enlace?


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...la debilidad es manifiesta...y no me refería al enfoque para presentar una plataforma en las condiciones técnicas idóneas en adelante, sino a alguna medida preventiva de urgencia que posiblemente les evitaría muchísimos problemas. Alguien abrumado por las circunstancias y consciente de un gran riesgo ACTUAL, entiendo que lo haría...y no me casa que simplemente lo dejen correr como quien oye llover.
> 
> Respecto a lo que comenta frecuentemente digipl y tú también, pues todo es bastante claro y lógico, ahora bien : Hasta dónde es un error puntual y técnico de ETH y hasta dónde uno sectorial y jodido para cualquiera que haya de lidiar con esas condiciones ? Hacer una blockchain global no es hacer el sudoku del periódico ...y tú mismo comentas que BTC acota sus transferencias para no entrar en esa dinámica. Y probablemente cualquier planteamiento renquee ante deteminadas condiciones de saturación, con lo que más que breaks - desaparición de escena adjuntos - habría que contemplar trasvases de usuarios entre propuestas punteras, etc ... éso es importante de cara a la cotización y un punto más en favor de huir de polarizaciones , apriorismos patéticos ni reinados absolutos, que posiblemente sea un error de concepto rotundo.
> 
> ...



No te casa que simplemente lo dejen correr, pues ya me dirás tu que está pasando, el otro día buterin en twitter cuando ETH deja de funcionar durante horas por la ICO de BAT que claro, que alguien puso una fee muy alta y que es muy normal que pase lo que ha pasado.

No creo tener un discurso bitcoñero en el que todo empieza y acaba en BTC, al contrario como sabes estoy bien de ALTS, aunque con criterios diferentes a los de mayoría, los cuales intento compartir, pero es que en esta situación, solo se pueden comparar ambas cadenas, por la sencilla razón de que son las únicas que están siendo estresadas por adopción los últimos meses. No podemos comparar ETH estresada con LTC estresada o DASH estresada porque tal estrés no existe en esas cadenas, solo se puede comparar con BTC. Y es objetivo que ante el estrés BTC funciona como debe y ETH no. Y BTC tiene un plan de escalabilidad claro y ETH no tiene ni definida la política monetaria todavía, que suele ser el punto 1 de cualquier coin, de hecho de las primeras cosas que se hicieron en ETC tras la escisión fue definir política monetaria.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 14:15 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Pero si no he entendido mal, hay que tener todos los BTC en uno de los exchanges que dice en el enlace?



Es una de las maneras, la mas sencilla diríamos, pero claro si tienes una cantidad grande no es muy viable, aparte puedes participar desde fuera pero es algo mas lioso y requiere de facebook (si, un horror, pero bueno cuenta dummy, proxy y palante)


----------



## Panko21 (23 Jun 2017)

Si el tema es especulación, como veis digibyte? Lleva bastante tiempo parada en 0,028...


----------



## orbeo (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No te casa que simplemente lo dejen correr, pues ya me dirás tu que está pasando, el otro día buterin en twitter cuando ETH deja de funcionar durante horas por la ICO de BAT que claro, que alguien puso una fee muy alta y que es muy normal que pase lo que ha pasado.
> 
> No creo tener un discurso bitcoñero en el que todo empieza y acaba en BTC, al contrario como sabes estoy bien de ALTS, aunque con criterios diferentes a los de mayoría, los cuales intento compartir, pero es que en esta situación, solo se pueden comparar ambas cadenas, por la sencilla razón de que son las únicas que están siendo estresadas por adopción los últimos meses. No podemos comparar ETH estresada con LTC estresada o DASH estresada porque tal estrés no existe en esas cadenas, solo se puede comparar con BTC. Y es objetivo que ante el estrés BTC funciona como debe y ETH no. Y BTC tiene un plan de escalabilidad claro y ETH no tiene ni definida la política monetaria todavía, que suele ser el punto 1 de cualquier coin, de hecho de las primeras cosas que se hicieron en ETC tras la escisión fue definir política monetaria.
> 
> ...



La verdad lo he leído un par de veces y sigo sin entenderlo.

Dice que el día 26 miran los btc que hay, el día 27 hay que reclamar tus lumen (donde?), Y luego te los envían, a donde?, al mismo wallet con los btc??

Lo que dice, es que para los retarded como yo, si te quedas sin, los puedes reclamar después vía Facebook


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La verdad lo he leído un par de veces y sigo sin entenderlo.
> 
> Dice que el día 26 miran los btc que hay, el día 27 hay que reclamar tus lumen (donde?), Y luego te los envían, a donde?, al mismo wallet con los btc??
> 
> Lo que dice, es que para los retarded como yo, si te quedas sin, los puedes reclamar después vía Facebook



El dia 26 hacen el snapshot y el 27 tienes que hacer esto (si son btc fuera de exchange colaborador)

Claim lumens: Individuals
On June 27th: we will provide a link to the claim page, where you will need to complete this simple process:

Authenticate with Facebook.
Enter your Stellar account ID.
Enter your Bitcoin address. For P2SH (multisig) addresses, you will be asked for a redeem script.
Sign a displayed message. For P2PKH (normal bitcoin address) only one signature is required. For P2SH (multisig) addresses you need to provide as many signatures as required to release the funds from a P2SH address.
If signatures are correct, lumens will be sent to your Stellar account.

Es decir, necesitas, cuenta de facebook, wallet de stellar y capacidad para firmar un mensaje desde la direccion de btc con los btc para los que reclamas el airdrop. Firmas el mensaje (dirán el mensaje ese mismo dia), metes los datos en pagina (que tambien dirán el link ese dia) y listo.


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No creo tener un discurso bitcoñero en el que todo empieza y acaba en BTC...



Doy fe ...y por éso me encanta hablar contigo. Es más, tu evidente convencimiento en BTC en esas circunstancias me parece de lo más enriquecedor siendo BTC el máximo nivel en todo este asunto...

Que esté muy lejos de ser "todo y punto" ya es otro cantar que otros parecen no entender, no querer entender o no poder reconocer...y a ése discurso estérli y peor, distorisionador, me refería.

Un saludo.


----------



## orbeo (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El dia 26 hacen el snapshot y el 27 tienes que hacer esto (si son btc fuera de exchange colaborador)
> 
> Claim lumens: Individuals
> On June 27th: we will provide a link to the claim page, where you will need to complete this simple process:
> ...



Joder que espeso estoy. Disculpame pero,

Authenticate with Facebook.
Enter your Stellar account ID.

Vale hasta aquí vamos bien, cuenta de Facebook chusquera tengo, y cuenta en Stellar pues esta tarde me registro. Supongo que al tener cuenta, ahí al correo mandaran el link. Luego me descargo también un Wallet.

Sign a displayed message. For P2PKH (normal bitcoin address) only one signature is required. For P2SH (multisig) addresses you need to provide as many signatures as required to release the funds from a P2SH address.
If signatures are correct, lumens will be sent to your Stellar account.

Como sé que tipo de cuenta tengo? En Electrum se puede ver en alguna parte?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buff...me he perdido entre tantas referencias.
> 
> EL coste en ICO eran 0,01 ethers...o 100 bnt = 1 ether...correcto ?



No lo se, no seguí la ICO.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 12:48 ----------

Creo que el airdrop de KMD tambien es el 26 si no recuerdo mal.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 12:50 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> No lo se, no seguí la ICO.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2017 at 12:48 ----------
> 
> Creo que el airdrop de KMD tambien es el 26 si no recuerdo mal.



Perdón parece serque fue el 13.


----------



## Violator (23 Jun 2017)

Para los que estaban pendientes de la ICO de OMISE GO. La han cancelado, captarán todos los fondos en preventa.


----------



## Claudius (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por cierto ojo los que tengais BTC que el lunes es el airdrop de stellar, que no os pille en pelotas:
> 
> Stellar Lumens Airdrop



Ojo con estas historias (airdrops)..., pensad un poco en modo conspiranóico..

Luego no vengamos, con que no compramos en exchange por que saben la talla de calzoncillos, y se las daís a saber quien esté detrás de estelar.. u otras iniciativas parecidas.


----------



## Kondarra (23 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Bancor empieza bien, a pesar de lo complicado que es usarlo de momento. 20%+ y subiendo...





¿En qué exchanges ha salido?


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2017)

dosuno dijo:


> Ya que no se puede citar posteos del "anterior hilo" pues cito a alguien al que quiero responder, aunque no se crea, muy a mi pesar, alguien a quien apreciaba en la sombra:
> 
> *remonster*
> 
> ...



No iba a responder, pero remonster bien merece un offtopic -lo siento conforeros-

Me parece bastante feo y poco elegante tener éxito y no ya pavonearse -quién más o quién menos tiene ego- , sino intentar humillar al personal usando el éxito como parapeto.

Con todo, sólo es un foro. Quedémosnos con lo bueno y deshechemos lo malo. Si entre los comentarios de "soy el puto amo de la especulación y vosotros sois mierda" hay información aprovechable, ¡bienvenida sea!. De todo se aprende, tanto de la maestría y el buen ojo de algunos, como del paletismo y los errores de bulto de otros.

Y remonster, cabrón, si el hilo te parece mediocre eres bienvenido para mejorarlo. Y si por el camino te quieres cagar en el personal hazlo. Pero no seas marica y vengas sólo a reirte.

En resumido no se tomen las cosas a lo personal, esto sólo es un negocio.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿En qué exchanges ha salido?



En bittrex está desde esta madrugada.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## digipl (23 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Respecto a lo que comenta frecuentemente digipl y tú también, pues todo es bastante claro y lógico, ahora bien : Hasta dónde es un error puntual y técnico de ETH y hasta dónde uno sectorial y jodido para cualquiera que haya de lidiar con esas condiciones ? Hacer una blockchain global no es hacer el sudoku del periódico ...



La computación descentralizada, que al final es de lo que estamos hablando, es uno de los sectores mas complejos de la informática donde, además, se tiene que lidiar con imposibilidades matemáticas. Básicamente es un encaje de bolillos donde nunca puedes asegurar que lo que tienes montado no se te va a terminar cayendo en cualquier momento.

Las blockchain basada en POW ha demostrado estos años que funcionan a costa de un rendimiento mas que escaso. Incluso ciertas soluciones POS o DPOS también han demostrado su funcionamiento aunque con sus propias limitaciones. Pero pasar una blockchain, que funciona en base a cálculos turing completos descentralizados, de POW a POS sin detenerse y sin poder realizar pruebas reales se está demostrando de una complejidad extrema que los desarrolladores no esperaban.

El gran problema es que, con la abundancia de soluciones ER20 patrocinadas por los mismos dirigentes de Ethereum, el cambio ha pasado de necesario a totalmente imprescindible y donde se está jugando todo su futuro a una sola carta. O arreglan el tema antes de pocos meses o Ethereum morirá (arrastrando posiblemente a todo el mundo cripto).

Esta mismo semana hemos podido comprobar la enorme diferencia entre diseños, cálculos teóricos (o pruebas internas) y realidad. Se nos ha vendido IOTA como un nuevo paradigma que mejoraría enormemente a los diseños blockchain y la realidad es que su rendimiento es nefasto, con menos de una transacción por segundo, tiempos de confirmación mediocres y una elevada tasa de fallos. Básicamente inútil y, a mi modo de ver y por su topología, irreparable.


----------



## sirpask (23 Jun 2017)

El sucesor de Ether... Es Ardor.

Pero aun no lo saben. Jeje


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> El sucesor de Ether... Es Ardor.
> 
> Pero aun no lo saben. Jeje



Ardor de estómago el que le daría a Divad y a sus "listos" :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (23 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Ardor de estómago el que le daría a Divad y a sus "listos" :fiufiu:



Veremos en que queda todo el tema de las ICOs y sus listos...

No se me ocurre dar opiniones al respecto, pues ya dije cuando ETH andaba a 2$ que no me gustaba su planteamiento, así que si no me gustaba a 2 tampoco a 300$, pero por el camino, muchos han ganado $,€,BTC...y yo ni un "mísero $".

Así que aún que no me guste lo que veo con innumerables ICOs viviendo en la cadena de ETH, quién nos dice que mañana no vale 1000$

En cuanto a sustitutos de ETH...hay y habrá a pan pedir...ETC, Waves, Ardor...la movida es que estén o no estén "on fire"...que es lo que se busca al realizar una ICO..."sacar el máximo de dinero posible", y eso ahora mismo parece que solo se logra con el token de moda ETH.

Por cierto, el otro día BTC se iba a comer a todas las altcoins, y hoy ya parece que se ha relajado todo un poco...¿no?

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## common sense (23 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> La computación descentralizada, que al final es de lo que estamos hablando, es uno de los sectores mas complejos de la informática donde, además, se tiene que lidiar con imposibilidades matemáticas. Básicamente es un encaje de bolillos donde nunca puedes asegurar que lo que tienes montado no se te va a terminar cayendo en cualquier momento.
> 
> Las blockchain basada en POW ha demostrado estos años que funcionan a costa de un rendimiento mas que escaso. Incluso ciertas soluciones POS o DPOS también han demostrado su funcionamiento aunque con sus propias limitaciones. Pero pasar una blockchain, que funciona en base a cálculos turing completos descentralizados, de POW a POS sin detenerse y sin poder realizar pruebas reales se está demostrando de una complejidad extrema que los desarrolladores no esperaban.
> 
> ...



Tengo especial curiosidad por IOTA, sabes donde puedo informarme mas en profundidad de los tiempos de confirmacion nefastos, la topologia de red haciendo imposible la performance que se desea, ...


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Veremos en que queda todo el tema de las ICOs y sus listos...
> 
> No se me ocurre dar opiniones al respecto, pues ya dije cuando ETH andaba a 2$ que no me gustaba su planteamiento, así que si no me gustaba a 2 tampoco a 300$, pero por el camino, muchos han ganado $,€,BTC...y yo ni un "mísero $".
> 
> ...



No te quemes por el lucro cesante en tus decisiones conforero. Es consustancial a esta actividad.

Lo que es realmente peligroso es tenerle más miedo al lucro cesante que a las pérdidas...


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> El gran problema es que, con la abundancia de soluciones ER20 patrocinadas por los mismos dirigentes de Ethereum, el cambio ha pasado de necesario a totalmente imprescindible y donde se está jugando todo su futuro a una sola carta. O arreglan el tema antes de pocos meses o Ethereum morirá (arrastrando posiblemente a todo el mundo cripto).



Sip...lo de las fechas es realmente peliagudo y ahora comentas algo de meses como tope inexcusable, que ojalá, pero los problemas de estos días ya te leí que te sorprendieron por la rapidez con que han llegado...y éso sí que es más crudo.

Si no he entendido mal, la relación entre ETH y sus tokens o la carga adicional que ello representa , representa un plus nefasto para las limitaciones per sé de su sistema .

No cabría otro escenario, más allá el especificamente técnico , para afrontar ese dilema ? Por ejemplo, uno estratégico.

Algunos tokens de ETH , caso de Game , tengo entendido que trabajan para ETH y para WAVES. Lo que quiere deir que los smarts contracts de ETH son una especie de "traducción" entre un desarrollo puntual y la plataforma en la quieres ponerlo a correr. Tenenmos también el caso de Stroj - hablo ahora a botepronto y de memoria - que salió de correr con BTC como base para reorientarse a token ERC20.

Es difícil orientar la programación de un token orientado a ETH a otra plataforma ,,,o la orientación a ETH condiciona el código desde su misma génesis y no vale para nada más, debiendo reprogamarlo entero para correr en otra ? 


Y ya trascendiendo el perfil de un token como "parásito" de un sistema central : Es difícil para un token ERC20 recrear la respuesta que recibe de la plataforma central ETH y añadir esa extensión a su propia programación , convirtiéndose en una blockchain completa y operativa en sí misma ? / que podría utilizar ETH para ese salto... y establecerse "por su cuenta" una vez confirmadas ciertas espectativas de valor de la aplicación en cuestión al mercado - a boleo, incluso con las licencia$ pertinentes de ETH - /.

Crees que la optimización del lío evidente de ETH pasa siempre por seguir aceptando el mismo nivel de exigencia de un planteamiento temerario con errores de base remitiendo todo al cara o cruz que comentas a expensas unicamente de hacer pura magia ...o es posible también un replanteamiento estartégico que renuncie o alivie puntos de conexión críticos ?

Gracias.


----------



## tio_argyle (23 Jun 2017)

Al loro con ICN que a lo mejor da tiempo a engancharse otra vez.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿En qué exchanges ha salido?



Liqui y Bittrex


----------



## jorge (23 Jun 2017)

Creéis que iconomi tiene potencial para convertirse en una litecoin en cuanto a cotización?


----------



## vyk (23 Jun 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Creéis que iconomi tiene potencial para convertirse en una litecoin en cuanto a cotización?



Cuando lanzen la plataforma y se desarrolle ICNX y ICNP lo va a petar.


----------



## spala (23 Jun 2017)

alguien entiende q cojones es un token?

por mas que leo no lo pillo oye.


----------



## kokoliso1 (23 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> alguien entiende q cojones es un token?
> 
> por mas que leo no lo pillo oye.



Un token es exactamente como las fichas que te daban para montar en los autos de choque en las ferias... es decir token = ficha


----------



## Kondarra (23 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo a LUN, sobre todo por volúmenes, superado el medio millón de $$$.
> 
> 
> 
> Buen fin de semana a todos.





Por fundamentales, ¿te parece una buena idea la suya? He leído un poco en diagonal de qué va el tema pero la verdad es que no tengo criterio para saber si esto tiene salida...


----------



## juli (23 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Por fundamentales, ¿te parece una buena idea la suya? He leído un poco en diagonal de qué va el tema pero la verdad es que no tengo criterio para saber si esto tiene salida...



Una wiki multimedia descentralizada con recompensas por calidad de info y filtros en base a lo mismo ? La pinta de retroalimentarse es perfecta ...y el atractivo, innegable.

Llevo la última semana buscando un montaje que presentaron en alguna red social y era de un nivelazo visual deslumbrante- obviamente , creado para éso - ...pero nada, no lo encuentro.

En su defecto, que en la web salían media docena larga de lumbreras en el team...y ahora, creo , que sólo salen 3. En su hilo de btctalk salen todos.


edit: paketazo...a qué te refieres con el volumen de 500.000 $$$ ?


----------



## vyk (24 Jun 2017)

Según Jani Valjavec, co-fundador de Iconomi:


----------



## jorge (24 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Según Jani Valjavec, co-fundador de Iconomi:



Yo me he pillado 100. A ver si hay suerte. o


----------



## spala (24 Jun 2017)

estoy pensando en mover todo lo q tengo a IOTA durante unos meses,

puede ser una cagada? opiniones


----------



## Donald Draper (24 Jun 2017)

Yo me planteo pasar parte de mis ETH a Iconomi, Waves y la ICO de Tezos. Esta última tengo duda por lo que comentaban en el hilo de ICOs, hasta pasados cuatro meses no estarán en exchange.

Ahí dudo.


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> estoy pensando en mover todo lo q tengo a IOTA durante unos meses,
> 
> puede ser una cagada? opiniones



Cuando leo sobre pasar todo lo que tengo a una sola moneda/ficha/lanzamiento os recuerdo:

No poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto. (Tanto por lugar como por moneda).

No meter dinero que no te puedas permitir perder.

Hay que diversificar.

Salvo que no tengáis invertido más que cacahuetes como yo, entonces puedes tomártelo como el casino


----------



## paketazo (24 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Por fundamentales, ¿te parece una buena idea la suya? He leído un poco en diagonal de qué va el tema pero la verdad es que no tengo criterio para saber si esto tiene salida...



El concepto (LUN) es interesante, solo hay que saber si buscan la inercia del momento, o realmente tienen un plan de vuelo elaborado.

Técnicamente, buscad valores que suban con volumen y bajen sin él, es más probable que a medio plazo adopten una tendencia más alcista que los que lo hacen al revés "bajadas con volumen y subidas sin volumen"

Personalmente tengo una posición simbólica en el "invento", nada serio.

Por cierto wagerr se ha cerrado antes del 25 que tenía previsto. Veremos como lo asimila el mercado y finalmente dónde termina cotizando.

Un saludo.


----------



## bizkaiarober (24 Jun 2017)

IOTA ha subido un pico hoy, a vet si me pierdo otra subida fuerte en criptos.

Pregunto: esto de IOTA tiene que ver con el tema del internet de las cosas, de lo que llevan hablando unos pocos años? Eso de que esté conectada a la red hasta la lavadora?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

Me han enviado un mail de Wagerr donde dicen que próximamente distribuirán los tokens WGR a Waves. Aún tardarán unos meses en tener la aplicación, pero creo que tiene buena pinta.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me han enviado un mail de Wagerr donde dicen que próximamente distribuirán los tokens WGR a Waves. Aún tardarán unos meses en tener la aplicación, pero creo que tiene buena pinta.



Atentos a KMD de aquí al martes. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-jun-2017 at 10:32 ----------

Waves, komodo, iota, y para largo eth, btc y bnt

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

Al final he podido desenmarañarme de Bancor con su EtherToken, su primer manual de compra era durísimo, no os lo recomiendo. Ahora tienen otro para comprar BNT que es más fácil, es enviar a una dirección y ya está. Seguramente desde ahí compre algunas más. Espero que a largo plazo vaya para arriba.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Al final he podido desenmarañarme de Bancor con su EtherToken, su primer manual de compra era durísimo, no os lo recomiendo. Ahora tienen otro para comprar BNT que es más fácil, es enviar a una dirección y ya está. Seguramente desde ahí compre algunas más. Espero que a largo plazo vaya para arriba.



Hay que esperar a que haya un front-end manejable. Ahora mismo lo que hay son muy buenas oportunidades para hacer arbitraje.


----------



## Divad (24 Jun 2017)

Alimentando al FIAT gracias a Ethereum  

Con los amigos y las que vendrán...






Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (24 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Alimentando al FIAT gracias a Ethereum
> 
> Con los amigos y las que vendrán...
> 
> ...



pero eso está en el medio del monte...los holders early adopters de ETH se merecen al menos esto:







Por cierto alguno sabe el float libre ahora mismo de Bancor?


Un saludo


----------



## san_miguel (24 Jun 2017)




----------



## Eurocrack (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me han enviado un mail de Wagerr donde dicen que próximamente distribuirán los tokens WGR a Waves. Aún tardarán unos meses en tener la aplicación, pero creo que tiene buena pinta.



Sabes esto como va? Como funciona? Lo de distribuir los tokens WGR a Waves.
En la web de Wagerr me aparece el saldo que tengo de WGR. pero ahora que pasa con ese saldo? Te los mandan a un exchange para que luego puedas operar con ellos o como va?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Sabes esto como va? Como funciona? Lo de distribuir los tokens WGR a Waves.
> En la web de Wagerr me aparece el saldo que tengo de WGR. pero ahora que pasa con ese saldo? Te los mandan a un exchange para que luego puedas operar con ellos o como va?



Investigué un poco sobre el tema. El hecho de convertir los tokens (o enviarlos) a Waves es solo por si quieres venderlos. 

Se supone que Wager será en un futuro una divisa propia así que este gesto solo han hecho los desarrolladores para la gente que quiera salirse del barco ahora. Supongo que también servirá para que gente en Waves pueda comprar Wagerrs, será una forma de que la divisa fluya antes de su lanzamiento propio.


----------



## Eurocrack (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Investigué un poco sobre el tema. El hecho de convertir los tokens (o enviarlos) a Waves es solo por si quieres venderlos.
> 
> Se supone que Wager será en un futuro una divisa propia así que este gesto solo han hecho los desarrolladores para la gente que quiera salirse del barco ahora. Supongo que también servirá para que gente en Waves pueda comprar Wagerrs, será una forma de que la divisa fluya antes de su lanzamiento propio.



O sea que hay que abrirse cuenta en el wallet waves? Creía que los tokens se podían guardar en myetherwallet. Vaya lío que tengo con esto :ouch:


----------



## juli (24 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> O sea que hay que abrirse cuenta en el wallet waves? Creía que los tokens se podían guardar en myetherwallet. Vaya lío que tengo con esto :ouch:



Creo que Wagerr es un token de WAVES, no de ETH. Un token corre en la plataforma para la que haya sido creado.

_______________________________

Alguien podría decirme en qué quedan al final las dificultades de manejo de BANCOR que han aparecido en páginas anteriores ? Está el token normalmente operativo ? Hay alguna salvedad o pega especial que haya que contemplar ?

Gracias.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Creo que Wagerr es un token de WAVES, no de ETH. Un token corre en la plataforma para la que haya sido creado.
> 
> _______________________________
> 
> ...



Yo ya he podido comprar Bancor (hace un rato) con ETH desde MyEtherWallet con solo 1 paso, haciendo esto:

Simple BNT Purchasing (alpha)

De la manera original no fui capaz, perdí comisiones por poner el Gas a 400.000, yo y mucha gente por lo que se podía ver en su dirección. 

De esta nueva manera no tuve problemas.


----------



## juli (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo ya he podido comprar Bancor (hace un rato) con ETH desde MyEtherWallet con solo 1 paso, haciendo esto:
> 
> Simple BNT Purchasing (alpha)
> 
> ...



O sea, mandas ETH desde una paper wallet y te devuelven las bankor ahí ? Es éso ?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> O sea, mandas ETH desde una paper wallet y te devuelven las bankor ahí ? Es éso ?



Sí, me tardó casi un minuto en confirmar pero me llegaron los tokens.


----------



## juli (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Alguien entiende Waves GO , para qué sirve y sus modos de pago ? - especialmente el aquiler de WAVES -


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me han enviado un mail de Wagerr donde dicen que próximamente distribuirán los tokens WGR a Waves. Aún tardarán unos meses en tener la aplicación, pero creo que tiene buena pinta.



A mi también me ha llegado el mismo mail


----------



## Eurocrack (24 Jun 2017)

Como sabe Wagerr tu cuenta de Waves para mandarte los tokens? Si solo tiene la dirección de myetherwallet desde que se envíaron los ethers para la ico?


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Como sabe Wagerr tu cuenta de Waves para mandarte los tokens? Si solo tiene la dirección de myetherwallet desde que se envíaron los ethers para la ico?



En mi caso no tienen nada, envié bitcoins, litecoin, dash, un poco de todo así que... supongo que nos pondrán un wallet de Waves en su web y ya tu envías donde quieras, como han hecho los de Taas (aunque aquí era sólo Taas).


----------



## juli (24 Jun 2017)

Hay un panel de control con acceso a cada usuario en su site. Por cierto, con 2FA ...y no olvidemos un passowrd enoooorme y colorido.

Cuando esté... se supone que tú mismo lo mandarás donde sea. A una terminal WAVES, sin duda, eso sí.


----------



## davitin (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Al final he podido desenmarañarme de Bancor con su EtherToken, su primer manual de compra era durísimo, no os lo recomiendo. Ahora tienen otro para comprar BNT que es más fácil, es enviar a una dirección y ya está. Seguramente desde ahí compre algunas más. Espero que a largo plazo vaya para arriba.



Pero que pasa con bancor? No se puede comprar en un exchange como cualquier otra moneda? Yo compre en liqui el otro ddia.


----------



## plus ultra (24 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que pasa con bancor? No se puede comprar en un exchange como cualquier otra moneda? Yo compre en liqui el otro ddia.




la tienes en BITTREX desde el jueves.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (24 Jun 2017)

Q ganas dd ver wagerr en bittrex


----------



## davitin (24 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> la tienes en BITTREX desde el jueves.



Si, pero por eso digo, en este hilo estan diciendo que no pueden comprar o algo asi.

Por cierto, que potencial le veis a bancor a medio-largo plazo? Llegara a ser una moneda de 100 pavos o mas?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que pasa con bancor? No se puede comprar en un exchange como cualquier otra moneda? Yo compre en liqui el otro ddia.



Hicieron un manual para comprar desde MyEtherwallet cambiando ETH por Bancor con 7 pasos realmente jodidos y muy mal explicados, además fueron cambiando el manual sobre la marcha, por lo que muchos de los que probamos el primer día nos comimos bad instructions por doquier.


----------



## verti (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Hicieron un manual para comprar desde MyEtherwallet cambiando ETH por Bancor con 7 pasos realmente jodidos y muy mal explicados, además fueron cambiando el manual sobre la marcha, por lo que muchos de los que probamos el primer día nos comimos bad instructions por doquier.



Si,pero ¿alguien puede decir que pasa con bancor?,¿Por que esa tendencia a la baja?
Mucha gente estará vendiendo por miedo o por falta de movimiento,busco información pero esta muy confusa,fallos varios,unos diciendo que es un cagarro y otros defendiendo... .¿Alguien puede explicar que pasa?


----------



## Panko21 (24 Jun 2017)

Que xojones a pasado con eboost??? Me tiro 8 h desconecta y ha subido un x10???


----------



## davitin (24 Jun 2017)

Parece que eta habiendo una bajada generalizada, no?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jun 2017)

verti dijo:


> Si,pero ¿alguien puede decir que pasa con bancor?,¿Por que esa tendencia a la baja?
> Mucha gente estará vendiendo por miedo o por falta de movimiento,busco información pero esta muy confusa,fallos varios,unos diciendo que es un cagarro y otros defendiendo... .¿Alguien puede explicar que pasa?



Está cayendo todo... realmente el token sigue a 0.0116 ETH ($3.8326), por encima del precio ICO en ETH y algo por debajo en fiat. Pero mira lo que ha caído ETH desde entonces, lo que esta cayendo BTC... en el fondo Bancor es de los que mejor está aguantando el chaparrón dentro de todo.


----------



## verti (24 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Está cayendo todo... realmente el token sigue a 0.0116 ETH ($3.8326), por encima del precio ICO en ETH y algo por debajo en fiat. Pero mira lo que ha caído ETH desde entonces, lo que esta cayendo BTC... en el fondo Bancor es de los que mejor está aguantando el chaparrón dentro de todo.




La verdad es que tienes razón,sera por la novedad de la moneda que le pongo la lupa encima,mientras que los btc-eth, ni los miro:ouch:


----------



## Kondarra (24 Jun 2017)

¿Alguno por aquí ha usado Buy gift cards online & earn loyalty points En concreto para comprar cheques regalo de Amazon.es.


----------



## davitin (24 Jun 2017)

Joder macho, ahora todo cayendo otra vez, puff...es todo completamente erratico y sin sentido, no se puede tener ninguna puta estrategia, solo ir a salto de mata continuamente.


----------



## Merlin (24 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder macho, ahora todo cayendo otra vez, puff...es todo completamente erratico y sin sentido, no se puede tener ninguna puta estrategia, solo ir a salto de mata continuamente.



Esto es como La Bolsa, un día sube y al otro baja. Lo que hay que mirar es al largo plazo, en mi opinión. 

Los que vayan de cortoplacistas van a flipar mucho (no lo digo por ti ni por nadie en particular)


----------



## psiloman (24 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder macho, ahora todo cayendo otra vez, puff...es todo completamente erratico y sin sentido, no se puede tener ninguna puta estrategia, solo ir a salto de mata continuamente.



Hay otra estrategia, corregir posiciones cada X días e intentar hacer vida normal. Es difícil no estar todo el día mirando cotizaciones, pero tenemos que intentar tranquilizarnos porque quema mucho.

Lo digo por mí el primero, el otro día estaba en un cursillo y miré dos veces coinmarket, en el trabajo un vistazo de vez en cuando también se escapa, y en mi casa a veces es ya casi una obsesión.

Salvo para alguien que se dedique profesionalmente a ello no compensa, e incluso en ese caso supongo que se establecerán límites.

El mercado de las criptos es 24/365, o nos lo tomamos con filosofía o nos come vida, literalmente. Y recordemos que si estamos correctamente posicionados, a 30 días vista ganamos en casi todo. Al menos por ahora.


----------



## davitin (24 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Hay otra estrategia, corregir posiciones cada X días e intentar hacer vida normal. Es difícil no estar todo el día mirando cotizaciones, pero tenemos que intentar tranquilizarnos porque quema mucho.
> 
> Lo digo por mí el primero, el otro día estaba en un cursillo y miré dos veces coinmarket, en el trabajo un vistazo de vez en cuando también se escapa, y en mi casa a veces es ya casi una obsesión.
> 
> ...



Si, tienes razon en lo de la obsesion...esta tarde tuve que apagar el movil para hacer la siesta (trabaje por la mañana) por que cada dos por tres me ponia a mirar la cotizacion...el apagar el movil fue como una liberacion, dormi del tiron.

Cuidado con esto por que crea adiccion, hay peña que acaba enganchada en plan ludopata.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2017 at 20:19 ----------

Por cierto, creo que fue divad el que dijo que para san juan (textualmente) habrian "rebajas" (caida de valor)....

Acerto de pleno.

Por cierto ya no postea.


----------



## orbeo (24 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si, tienes razon en lo de la obsesion...esta tarde tuve que apagar el movil para hacer la siesta (trabaje por la mañana) por que cada dos por tres me ponia a mirar la cotizacion...el apagar el movil fue como una liberacion, dormi del tiron.
> 
> Cuidado con esto por que crea adiccion, hay peña que acaba enganchada en plan ludopata.
> 
> ...



Por eso mismo que estáis comentando es que pase todo a btc, tengo más cosas que hacer ahora en verano más allá de estar mirando velas todo él día.

Y no te cuento los días de pumps con eso de que esto no cierra y sigue por la noche.

Entre que tradeo como un inútil y que ya se me estaba escapando de las manos, mejor bajo la persiana hasta septiembre.


----------



## juli (24 Jun 2017)

Email de bitstamp :

Oficialmente, LTC en cash.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

Yo no llevo ni un mes y ya estoy abducido mirando las cotizaciones, leyendo sobre ICOS, etc. Y eso que no busco tradear sino holdear duro, pero que tus criptos se muevan un 10% en una hora es algo que no pasa en bolsa y que como te vaya en contra no te puede dejar igual.

Supongo que cuando este mercado madure los vaivenes no serán tan bestias, aunque para esta madurez pueden faltar años.


----------



## plus ultra (24 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si, pero por eso digo, en este hilo estan diciendo que no pueden comprar o algo asi.
> 
> Por cierto, que potencial le veis a bancor a medio-largo plazo? Llegara a ser una moneda de 100 pavos o mas?



No se cuanto ha sido la ICO oficialmente pero por algún lado he leido que sacaron 150M de dolares al cambio,tu vez normal que ante semejante cantidad luego te pongan que para comprar algo tienes que hacer "7 pasos"?

La primera impresión en que ya es un fracaso si sacan ese dinero y los profesionales que hay detras no son capaces de tener una visión de negocio y estrategia en la que poder ofrecer al usuario adquirir su producto de una forma fácil e intuitiva,no llegaran muy lejos.

A dia de hoy (esta noche) veo muy pocas criptos BTC reina madre,XMR y ZEC anonimato el resto muchas promesas...


----------



## Pirro (25 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder macho, ahora todo cayendo otra vez, puff...es todo completamente erratico y sin sentido, no se puede tener ninguna puta estrategia, solo ir a salto de mata continuamente.



Cualquiera que haya holdeado desde mayo hacia atrás ha hecho unos beneficios grandiosos y la estrategia está más que clara para quién quiera seguirla. Estar todo el dia pegado a las cotizaciones y haciendo day trading es dedicar prácticamente todas las energías a ganar el último euro. Eso lleva inevitablemente al agotamiento y en consecuencia al fracaso. Como dicen algunos jugadores, jugador de chicas perdedor de mus.

Lo suyo es tomar posiciones y dedicar el tiempo que se dedica a especular a aprender y leer sobre la especulación y las cosas sobre las que especulas. Mucho menos desgaste emocional y eres mucho más dueño de tu tiempo. 

La pasta se hace en el medio y largo plazo. Y tenemos la suerte de que en esto el medio plazo son 6 meses y el largo, a partir del año ::


----------



## jorge (25 Jun 2017)

eth está poniendo morritos y parece apetecible, pero estoy convencido de que aun queda mucho margen de bajada.


----------



## jorge (25 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Al parecer los queri...a la merde ...los conforeros del clapham se han caido del pino . Ahhh, el trading ...es mas agotador que pensar .
> El clapham lo supo desde el minuto 1.7 y dijo ...
> palabras textuales del clapham " a mi tu no me envicias , chatina "
> El clapham tiene una relacion un poco extrana con las crytos , algo asi como amor desprecio . Anyway ...eso de celebrar + 30 % y deprimirse con los - 50 no lo aguanta nadie ( que sea humano )
> ...



Pues ahí tienes mi thanks, no por ir acertando más o menos (que también), sino por la originalidad y la gracia en los mensajes.
Qué piensa el clapham2 de iconomi?


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Jun 2017)

Paketazo hace algunas semanas hablaba de que había una burbuja en el mundo cripto que estaba por ocurrir más pronto que tarde...yo apoyo la postura de la burbuja...pero paketazo ya no pareces tan pesimista...mas bien pareces animado a seguir en el criptomundo en este momento.... Es así?


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Paketazo hace algunas semanas hablaba de que había una burbuja en el mundo cripto que estaba por ocurrir más pronto que tarde...yo apoyo la postura de la burbuja...pero paketazo ya no pareces tan pesimista...mas bien pareces animado a seguir en el criptomundo en este momento.... Es así?



Sigo creyendo que estamos en modo burbuja. No sé en que punto, ni sé si afectará a todo el universo crypto.

La gráfica de capitalización lo dejó claro "a mi modo de ver" hace unas semanas. Ningún mercado puede sostener esa verticalidad extendida ene l tiempo.

Lo que sí, puede pasar, y ya ha pasado en este mundillo, es que toque "aburrimiento" durante un tiempo, para relajar el mercado, sembrar dudas, y sacar gente indecisa.

Mirar un gráfico de cualquier coin que lleve en esto más de 3 años, y se ve claramente que hay momentos puntuales de pumps que regalan un 5X, 10X, y luego letargos "matadores" que casi regresan al punto de partida.

Más de 700 coins que hacen cosas tan parecidas no tienen sentido...es como hacer 700 paginas web que anuncian casi lo mismo, o crear 700 Facebook con diferentes nombres, o 700 programas de torrents...al final sobreviven media docena y los más usados o publicitados...

Creo que aquí puede pasar algo similar a la burbuja de las .com... el mercado ha de reequilibrarse y sacar de en medio la "morralla" o lo que es poco útil o práctico.

¿Qué quedará?

Pues posiblemente tras sufrir correcciones generales, lo que sea usable, popular, y que funcione mejor.

Mi optimismo es pasajero...esto va por barrios, y podría tocarnos un "chungo" en cualquier momento. 

Por eso , no puedo recomendar meter ahora mismo dinero fiat tal y como están las gráficas, y menos en cantidades "aceptables" o difíciles de asumir en perdida, si la cosa sale mal.

Buen domingo.


----------



## Eurocrack (25 Jun 2017)

Que alegrías me están dando mis Blackcoin 
Es lo que mejor me está aguantando de la cartera.


----------



## kokoliso1 (25 Jun 2017)

Por ahora mis poquitas TAAS me han dado alegrías y ya se preocupan ellos de negociar por mi:

TaaS invests 1000 ETH in TenX Wallet, a payment platform for cryptocurrencies via a credit card.
This transaction marks the fourth investment TaaS made since the fund was raised on April 27th. TaaS has made total investments of 422 BTC and 1500 ETH.
As of today, TaaS holds the following tokens in its portfolio: 122,400 MYST (Mysterium Network), 293,375 BNT (Bancor Network), 1,059,210 XID (Sphre Air), and 420,000 PAY (TenX).


----------



## psiloman (25 Jun 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Por ahora mis poquitas TAAS me han dado alegrías y ya se preocupan ellos de negociar por mi:
> 
> TaaS invests 1000 ETH in TenX Wallet, a payment platform for cryptocurrencies via a credit card.
> This transaction marks the fourth investment TaaS made since the fund was raised on April 27th. TaaS has made total investments of 422 BTC and 1500 ETH.
> As of today, TaaS holds the following tokens in its portfolio: 122,400 MYST (Mysterium Network), 293,375 BNT (Bancor Network), 1,059,210 XID (Sphre Air), and 420,000 PAY (TenX).



Yo soy otro holder de TaaS, espero que sean generosos con el primer reparto, si es así se puede ir a la luna su cotización.


----------



## juli (25 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Sigo creyendo que estamos en modo burbuja. No sé en que punto, ni sé si afectará a todo el universo crypto.
> 
> La gráfica de capitalización lo dejó claro "a mi modo de ver" hace unas semanas. Ningún mercado puede sostener esa verticalidad extendida ene l tiempo.
> 
> ...



Los vasos comunicantes no acaban aquí. Lo que ni por el forro hay que arriesgar son POSICIONES en metal, como ya se ve por el foro entre "acérrimos" Oreros "hasta ayer tarde"...aunque para que las criptos detonen el valor del metal entiendo que su debacle debería afectar a mucho más "himbersor de a pie " aún.

Los paralelismos con 3 años atrás no son fáciles. Aquellos x 5 no tenían colas en las puertas de los exchanges para subirse al carro ni la minoría que los disfrutaba , músculo, ni ganas , de mantenerlas, así que la burbuja , que entonces ya existía / cómo se acota una hasta que su reventón marca la línea , finísima a veces, entre lo desmedido y las condiciones de mercado ? / o se desinflaba o derivaba hacia fiat, BTC y poco más. 

Creo que la estrategia de ETH respecto a lo que dices es darwinismo puro y duro y CPM /cuanto peor, mejor / ...pero quiere que esa criba entre propuestas que hagan cosas y copias fútiles se dé en su ecosistema...y el resto, por supuesto incluso dentro de él , nada de tutelas de mamá, picadillo y sin problema. Creo que la fiebre y facilidades para las ICOs va por ahí : Oferta variada tanto para el éxito en burbuja como para la consolidación en una evolución más compensada - y posiblemente , a menudo desde cenizas - .

Yo creo muy importante constatar qué va a ofrecer BTC a esa variedad de opciones que aporten "diferencia" . Y tanto en las inconsistencias que comentas como en éso , este verano en el que YA ESTAMOS va a ser muy clarificador . Por cierto...y no sólo de fundamentos técnicos adolece Shitland : la No-regulación también tiene su telita, que esas moneditas marcando paquete en lo alto promediando con la calderilla que sacan coin a coin a un puto exchange, también dicen bastante del desmadre de la jungla ésta y casi canonizan el famoso FOMO a la altura de tablas de Moisés para que el Pepito más atacáo marque "becerro de oro oficial"a sus anchas. Perosnalmente, sin un buen porcentaje de ventas sobre el float, metía a qien llegase al 700...y ahí, el que quiera, que se juegue su pasta como le dé la gana pero sin filigranas para el resto.

Yo más que no meter FIAT , igual diría al que lo busque a machete que pliegue velas y cuente billetes hasta que lo vea más claro...y éso que es muy posible que se lo siga viendo crecer y multiplicarse...pero que se van a ver tortazos dignos de video en youtube, también.

Porque parándose a pensar, que el market cap en Shitland baje suena ahora mismo a quimera pues si la oferta se reduce y vuelve más exigente y solvente, menos micropasta al casino...pero más macro a por su perita en dulce de mercado gratificante y fértil a medio y largo plazo.

Y en el fondo, igual disponer de este juego pero con opciones más sólidas también tenga lo suyo de wishful thinking puro y duro. Menuda vidorra crecimientos semanales no del 50 , sino del 9% ...pero "con fundamento" y seguridad, vamos 

Por cierto y al hiulo del delicado límite entre webs que hacen todas lo mismo, e incluso, no hacen nada...poco o nada tienen que ver, hoy por hoy, posiciones sólidas y blockchains que hagan "algo especial" : y, pese al humo frecuente en el colorista , pero ojo, creativo, alubión de ETH...el top ten está petado de coins que , a día de hoy, no hacen NA-DA...y ya toooocaaa, eh ? Que las vacías propuestas en 3D y dolby surround de cualquier mierda de ICO son una cosa...pero los argumentos de autoridad porque yo lo valgo y yo la ví primero, otra. Más allá de jugosas cotizaciónes qué aporta BTC hoy ? Y Dash ? Y LTC ? Qué quintaesencia del siglo XXI nos regalan ? Hoy, CERO-PATATERO... o sea, que no sólo de la evidente y recurrente cháchara en smart contracts vive este gilibodrio. Y sí...todos, del primero al último tienen ago grandioso en la recámara...pero hoy, no eh ?...MA-ÑAAA_NAAA !!! / y si lo hacen los Papás con mayúsculas, quién carajo le va a llamar la atención por ello al crío ? : / Aquí hay una cosa clarísima y lo digo desde las antípodas del forofismo que a mí ETH per se me importa tato como Matutano o Pitusa Cola : La cascada de ETH está inundando Shitland de aplicaciones nuevas, reales y variadas...y en esadirección, pisando el acelerador a muerte. Y se habla mucho de los riesgos evidentes Y SÍ, REALES, de hacer éso en sus circustancias técnicas actuales ...pero del abanico que está abriendo , poco se lee en tono positivo ...y en mi opinión, es de lo más estimulante y agitador que existe en el panorama cripto actual , tejido en exceso de silencios , solvencias sobreentendidas o marujeos intestinos de novelucha chusca que al himbersor y criptoadepto se la traen al pairo.

Aquí queda caos, y del bueno...por un tubo. Al viejo "programa-prorama-programa" de Anguita al R78 me da que le toca un "posición-posición-posición" de libro aquí. Y el que no pueda permitirse poner coinmarketcap en modo BTC ó ETH , con trinque final o sin él, las va a pasar Reputas, seguro.

Buen domingo a todos. Por aquí toca CHULETÓN de viejo de 12 cmts en sangre viva y botellón de Emilio Moro... NADA VIRTUAL.


----------



## Donald Draper (25 Jun 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Por ahora mis poquitas TAAS me han dado alegrías y ya se preocupan ellos de negociar por mi:
> 
> TaaS invests 1000 ETH in TenX Wallet, a payment platform for cryptocurrencies via a credit card.
> This transaction marks the fourth investment TaaS made since the fund was raised on April 27th. TaaS has made total investments of 422 BTC and 1500 ETH.
> As of today, TaaS holds the following tokens in its portfolio: 122,400 MYST (Mysterium Network), 293,375 BNT (Bancor Network), 1,059,210 XID (Sphre Air), and 420,000 PAY (TenX).



Al cierre de cada Q reparten 'dividendos', por así decirlo, tengo entendido. En ese caso vale simplemente con tener TAAS a cierre de Q y venderlas al día siguiente, o hay algún tipo de norma para su cobro?
Gracias!


----------



## kokoliso1 (25 Jun 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Al cierre de cada Q reparten 'dividendos', por así decirlo, tengo entendido. En ese caso vale simplemente con tener TAAS a cierre de Q y venderlas al día siguiente, o hay algún tipo de norma para su cobro?
> Gracias!



Aún no han repartido, pero leyendo parece que si, te bastaría tener TAAS el día de pago, pero lógicamente subirán algo los días antes y bajarán tras cobrar como cuando las acciones pagan dividendos (pero no mucho porque en teoría deberían pagar un pequeño porcentaje de su valor).

Pagarán los dividendos en ETH y supongo que a la misma cartera donde tengas las TAAS que debe aceptar ETH. Pero esto no lo sé seguro, yo los sigo teniendo en la web de la ICO ahí seguro que funciona.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Que alegrías me están dando mis Blackcoin
> Es lo que mejor me está aguantando de la cartera.



Me he estado mirando su wallet y al ejecutarla me dice que tardará 3 años en sincronizar ::

¿Para usar esta moneda hay que bajarse blockchain desde torrents? ¿O se puede usar la moneda sin tener que usar tanto espacio de disco duro?


----------



## p_pin (25 Jun 2017)

Quería apuntar algún dato sobre si podemos estar en una "burbuja"

Antes quería decir, que yo siempre recuerdo los exchanges como el punto más débil del mundillo, incluso en 2014, cuando empecé a minar ltc, recuerdo como proliferaron las estafas, y supuestos "robos" en exchange; cryptsy? cryptorush¿? otro muy grande tb con interfaz verde no recuerdo el nombre... si ahora lo malo es que tardan mucho en validar ingresos, en algo se ha mejorado :XX:

Quería poner un poco en perspectiva el subidón que ha dado el marketcap en estos dos meses. Esa subida del marketcap ha propiciado que aumente el precio no sólo de bitcoin, también del mundo de las alt especialmente, hasta el punto que ETH llegó por unos días a estar por encima de BTC

He cogido de coinmarketcap un día, el 14 de Junio, por ser uno de los más altos en Marketcap y lo he comparado con el mismo día de 2016
(cifras en dólares)

Marketcap 14 Junio 2016 *BTC*: *10.606 millones*
Marketcap 14 Junio 2017 *BTC*: *41.290 millones*

El market cap de BTC se ha multiplicado *x3,89*

Las alt:
Marketcap 14 Junio 2016 total cripto sin BTC: *2.547 millones*
Marketcap 14 Junio 2017 total cripto sin BTC: *72.990 millones* 

El market cap de las alt se ha multiplicado *x28,65*

Con estos datos me atrevo a decir:

- La pérdida de "dominancia" de BTC no se ha producido por que no haya seguido creciendo, de hecho lo ha hecho y mucho
- ETH y Ripple, son las principales "alt" (se les queda pequeño ya ese apelativo). Su irrupción ha sido el que ha disparado el marketcap, y como consecuencia que el BTC, tenga menor "dominancia"
- Ha entrado mucho pasta FIAT y en poco tiempo. Ésto me lleva a pensar que buena parte de esa "inversión" viene de "entidades", y no tanto de "ciudadanos o ahorradores"

Eso respecto a los "datos". Ahora opinión pura al respecto:

Las "entidades", empresas, etc, cuando invierten tienen un objetivo, que es explotar un posible negocio. Con ésto quiero decir que si en el mundo de las criptos han visto posible hacer negocio tienen un plan para obtener beneficios. 
Este sería el "escenario favorable" para el mundo cripto, es un manguerazo de fiat entrando e inflando precios de criptomonedas, tokens, proyectos,... 
El "escenario desfavorable", es que no conozco ninguna empresa, ni banco, etc a la que le guste "compartir el pastel", y si un día deciden "dejar este negocio", se lo van a fundir

Podrían estas entidades hacer negocio con BTC? mi opinión es que no. 
Si hubieran decidido invertir esos 70.000 millones del market cap, el btc podría haber alcanzado 5.000 $? 10.000$? ....
Han decidido entrar en "alts", por que en lugar de comprar 1 btc que valía varios miles de dólares, han comprado "alts" que valían pocos cientos de satos, ahora en sus balances tienen "activos" que han multiplicado su valor, como algunos de vosotros que comprásteis, la diferencia está en el tamaño de su cartera. Pero como decía si alguna vez quieren "salir" y vender todos esos activos que han sido inflados con su "manguerazo", van a tener que encontrar a mucha "gacela" que les compre lo que ellos no quieren

Luego está el tema de qué es una burbuja? yo entiendo que hay cosas que se ven venir, la burbuja inmobiliaria en España, era claro, había muchas más viviendas, sueldos de paletas desaforados, construcciones a saco, no había tanto ciudadano para tanta vivienda... 

Pero las criptomonedas? es cierto que la mayoría son proyectos muy prometedores, cuyo uso "práctico" aun es nulo, tampoco sé por ejemplo cuanto mueve BTC en pagos reales, en compras. Hasta el momento en que tanto proyecto "teórico" se convierte en "práctico", lo cierto es que la capacidad de crecimiento es brutal, pero falta ese paso, el ciudadano de a pié no sabe por qué funciona un móvil, ni un pc, sólo quiere dar al botón y hacer "algo", un servicio, una actividad, un juegos, lo que sea

Lo ponía en otro hilo, el marketcap actual de criptos no llega ni al 0,2% del pib mundial. Y si alguna vez dentro de 10, 20 años las criptomonedas sustituyen a las divisas fiat, el mercado forex mueve en negociación en dos semanas el pib mundial de todo un año

En resumen para acaba el tocho, lo que separará que sea o no una burbuja, en mi opinión es que si tanto proyecto no se traduce en servicios reales al ciudadano, "no habrá sillas para todos"... en caso de éxito, el cielo es el límite.


----------



## psiloman (25 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Quería apuntar algún dato sobre si podemos estar en una "burbuja"
> 
> Antes quería decir, que yo siempre recuerdo los exchanges como el punto más débil del mundillo, incluso en 2014, cuando empecé a minar ltc, recuerdo como proliferaron las estafas, y supuestos "robos" en exchange; cryptsy? cryptorush¿? otro muy grande tb con interfaz verde no recuerdo el nombre... si ahora lo malo es que tardan mucho en validar ingresos, en algo se ha mejorado :XX:
> 
> ...



Buen análisis. En resumen, estamos a merced de lo que quieran hacer los peces gordos con nosotros. Pero eso también pasa en nuestro día a día, no sólo en el criptouniverso 

Yo por mi parte, pobre era y pobre seguiré si se evaporan todas las criptomonedas. Pero si sale bien...salgo de la rueda, creo que merece la pena intentarlo, sin jugarte el dinero del día a día, claro.

No hay términos medios. O sale bien y triunfan varias de las monedas actuales o se hunden todas.

Creo que las monedas digitales son el futuro, porque en vez de aportar más anonimato a la economía, los que mandan las van a usar para ejercer mucho más control sobre el ciudadano.

Son un punto importante en el desarrollo de su Plan.


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Jun 2017)

No quiero ser pesimista, yo tengo metido muy poco en alts (nada en BTC).... Pero después de una gran bonanza (y creo que es el caso en el que estamos deacuerdo al marketcap), viene una gran depresión...

Respecto a lo que dice p_pin, de la entrada de Fiat de grandes empresas a las altcoins, yo estoy deacuerdo.....pero como saber si esa entrada de dinero va a ser estable en el corto plazo? A mi en lo personal me da pánico saber que tal ingreso de fiat en unos pocos meses pasase a ser llamado "inversión golondrina" de esa que llega un rato...la pasa bueno y luego se va.


Saludos a todos desde colombia


----------



## juli (25 Jun 2017)

P-pin :

Pues yo no establecería ahí la burbuja / delicadita de acotar como a comentaba antes / , sino la propia dinámica de un sector que practicamente solo ejecuta PAGOS...y pocos. Y éso es una faceta infinitesimal de la blockchain. 

No sólo la necesidad de hacer caja fomentará la adopción masiva "de a pie " , sino las ventajas de las aplicaciones que vamos a ir teniendo paso a paso...además de la propia fertilidad econímica de salsear en este mundillo, que no será poco acicate. Yo la fórmula burbujil la establecería así : 

Burbuja = FIAT /trapicriptos/ - FIAT /criptousuarios/ . 

/ donde los primeros serían especuladores - perfil practicamente común a todos nosotros, equiparable al pasapisero inmobiliario y a todo tipo de productor del sector...y los criptousuarios, los pepitos - muchos de ellos pillados, pero que en conjunto evolucionarán hacia el coste real del sector / . Y como mencionas, la adopcón masiva está muy lejos de lhaber llegado, que una cosa es repetir como un loro lo que dijo Niño Becerra en la Secta y otra, menear wallets, exchanges, etc... De cualquier modo, quiero resaltar que la burbuja no es UN TODO en la blockchain, que es una peligrosa asociación de ideas que se genera muy facilmente desde posiciones de incertidumbre y recelo como las que nos llevan a intentar acotar la misma ...sino la diferencia entre el humo y lo real. Y éso por calibrar la actualidad , pues , en mi opinión, el valor ACtUAL de ambos es INFINTAMENTE menor al REAL y más positivo que la tecnología blockchain va a suponer...pero bueno,parece que ése es el debate y se tira por ahí.

Evidentemente, y también aludiendo a lo pez que está el personal en tecnologías varias, la masificación requiere para ello un software infinitamente más amigable y trillado del que se dispone hoy. Pero yo lo veo perfectamente a renglón seguido del de las virtual cards basadas en criptos que está apuntito de reventar / y que en cuanto empiece a ser usado, nos va a dar na idea del peso de la usabilidad en la promoción, expansión y magnitud- sobre todo económica , ya veréis cuando en vez de decimales de colorines palpemos fajos u onzas - de todo este cotarro ...además de cambiar los invitados a la fiesta de las barridas actuales por drenajes de fiat que hoy nos toca , en general, sufrir - si nos fijamos, ésto , como jerarquía piramidal de libro que es, es una transferencia continua de roles entre productores, early adopters y recién venidos /. E incido en ello poque la revolución /evolución no tiene porqué llegar con saltos exponenciales técnicos o creativos, sino también en usos estratégicos cotidianos . EN todos los sectores incipientes ha sido así y así seguirá siendo en gran medida : Los saltos sofisticados, intelectualmente más objetivos, lo son para iniciados, pero en un MERCADO del lobby "usuario común" es SIEMPRE el más determinante comercialmente...así que mucho ojo a las aplicaciones facilmente asimilables y a la usabilidad / que además no requiere promesas de encaje de bolillos tecbnológico, sino un mero atajo entre la negación en el uso de un profano y el adelanto en cuestió - la blockchain en este caso - que no requiere más que un giro estartégico sencilo - en ello reside precisamente su valor - al alcance de la mano ...así que el salto de caldad puede llegar en cualquier momento. Hemos de ser conscientes de que, sin despreciar lo más mínimo el rigor necesario en un sector de tal nivel de sofisticación, la búsqueda de la excelencia pued ser una vicio ideal para que los árboles os tapen el bosque / de su necesaria y SOCIALMENTE también revolucionaria expansión /.

En mi opinión, tenemos casi todos demasiadas cargas personales , cada cual según su óptica y pecepción / bitcoiners, técnicos, especuladores, Ripple boys...y por qué no decirlo, CENIZOS - lo de los ingenuos gastaduros se niquela y se niquelará aún más en 2 barridos bien pegáos - / y ello demenuza y parcela , a menudo distorsionándola , la realidad más impepinable : Que estamos ante una tecnología que va a alterar el día a día de TODOS los sectores comerciales, empresariales y sociales...y ésa sídebería ser una constante en todos nuestros juicios. Primero, ése, después , los nuestros propios. 

La huida hacia adelante de ETH, por ejemplo, me parece uno cristalino de ello. Y yo no percibo ninguna inquietud especial en ETH sobre las evidentes carencias de su planteamiento que casi todos podemos señalar como si fuésemos más listos que ellos, que de tontos, lo que yo te diga y encima, lo ven desde dentro, osea magnificado en lo malo y en lo bueno por 100. Ellos, a la vejez, viruelas y enmarronan tokens, exchanges, usuarios...pero siguen sin aflojar el pie. "Hoy peta con un ICO ? Mañana, 3.".

Estamos en un territorio virgen, y en un paralalelismo claro podría decirse que ETH / Y TO-DAS-LAS-DE-MÁS / andan como en aquellas carreras de colonos en América donde "si no matas indios, mejor " ... "si no robas caballos, mejor " ... " si un fulano tiene su casa cerca pero no tiene una valla , intenta , mejor ,buscare otra cercana y no entrar en lios..." ...pero sobre todo, que cuando llegue la autoridad / y llegará , pues la blockchain será patrimonio social en equis tiempo y se seguramente más bien en "equis menos algo " / ya discutiremos sobre cómo mejorar las cosas...pero con TU jardín y TU huertita ya montadas y la valla de madera bien clavada alrededor de lo que no te va a quitar ni dios. De hecho, Monero y Zcash llevan un planteamiento parejo, sólo que con un nicho mucho más concreto y por ello , además de un periplo más sordo y discreto que precisamente éso les permite , no trasciende al mogollón - y hablo de estrategia, no de perfil técnico de producto -.

Expansión - y de algo e EMBRIONARIO por muy evolucionado que desde dentro nos parezca, y ésa es una perspectiva absolutamente subjetiva -. Expansión como leitmotiv totalmente primordial en este contexto : queda mucha y a TODOS los niveles. Aunque a veces aquí parezca , y no es un apunte a tu quote , sino genérico, que a todas las "menos cuarto " toca té, fin del mundo - para tí o para el de enfrente - y pastas.


----------



## Eurocrack (25 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me he estado mirando su wallet y al ejecutarla me dice que tardará 3 años en sincronizar ::
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Para usar esta moneda hay que bajarse blockchain desde torrents? ¿O se puede usar la moneda sin tener que usar tanto espacio de disco duro?





Yo la pille en Poloniex. Hace una semana a 0,44$ la veía bastante plana y con tendencia al alza. Hoy ha llegado a 0,61$


----------



## Claudius (25 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> En resumen para acaba el tocho, lo que separará que sea o no una burbuja, en mi opinión es que si tanto proyecto no se traduce en servicios reales al ciudadano, "no habrá sillas para todos"... en caso de éxito, el cielo es el límite.



Hay que vigilar dónde se mueve Japón en Q3 /Q4 
Va a ser la punta de lanza, en la implantación de Btc y subyacentes para todos los mercados, y es posible que la ventaja táctica que coja respecto al resto de países del primer mundo, a lo mejor le lleva a una explosión y bajada de su deuda, que supera muchas veces el PIB.

Japón a tomado con Factom, acuerdos de usos de su tecnología.

A ver que pasa con Nem, y sus posibles acuerdos con empresas niponas 'enterprise'

Y para la ciudadanía el uso de 'Monacoin' puede explotar, respecto a btc (no os dejéis llevar por el nombre) por la diferencia de comisiones y tiempos de transferencias. (la única que está verde estos días)

Todo ello después de como quede el panorama en Septiembre con Btc, y las incertidumbres del verano con Eth.


----------



## plastilinux (25 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Yo soy otro holder de TaaS, espero que sean generosos con el primer reparto, si es así se puede ir a la luna su cotización.



Psiloman, yo tengo unas poquitas también. Sabes cuándo es ese primer reparto y si es necesario tener las TaaS en wallet o en exchange para poder recibirlo? Gracias!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2017)

Maestro *Clapham* no te das cuenta que la gente común ya apenas usa cash...usan unos y ceros desde hace tiempo.

Pasas tu credit card por el lector, o tu celular y "milagro" pago la comida del día...

Al cash, lo mataron los bancos, pues sabían que no podían devolver todo el cash físico "robado" a las masas...entonces dijeron...matemos el cash, y en su lugar pongamos números en una pantalla, da igual que existan o no...la gente confía en nosotros y se lo creerá.


Pero entonces en 2008 algunos empezaron a pensar...si un banco hace unos y ceros...¿la masa de gente puede usar otros unos y ceros creados por la propia gente?

¡noooo! eso es un sacrilegio...solo los bancos centrales pueden crear unos y ceros...¡craso error!

Han matado al sistema, cuando eliminaron el patron oro, y ahora el cash físico...la gente ya no les necesita...lo que sucede es que todavía no lo saben.

Son como niños pasando a la adolescencia...empiezan a poner en duda la palabra de papá y mamá...pero todavía tienen miedo de contradecirles.

En unos años veremos si seguimos siendo borregos o empezamos a ser lobos...está en nuestra mano...algo que hace 10 años, no teníamos y ahora sí.

Un saludo.


----------



## Helios_pc (25 Jun 2017)

Se acerca fin de mes...ETH en bajada... pronóstico de cuánto va a bajar? Teniendo en cuenta que está bajada yo la presuponía para el martes o miércoles.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (25 Jun 2017)

Por que esta bajando eth?


----------



## juli (25 Jun 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Psiloman, yo tengo unas poquitas también. Sabes cuándo es ese primer reparto y si es necesario tener las TaaS en wallet o en exchange para poder recibirlo? Gracias!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk



Taas ha tenido algún miembro y/o episodio poco recomendable en su proyecto y ello ha generado su controversia , bien incómoda y rodeada de total hermetismo craendo una auténtica mierda por un tema en principio absolutamente menor...por éso precisamente no se ha disparado , pues bien por cubrir al tipo en cuestión, bien por que su asesoría legal les ha aconsejado obviar el tema totalmente a nivel general del proyecto , el silencio en sus canales de comunicació ha sido de lo más desagradable, diría que hasta inquietante. Y todo por putos 4.000 tokens de un colaborador italiano que debió empujar su promo entre el público patrio. Bastante guarrillo el asunto...pero su hilo oficial ha perdido frescura y sinergia a paladas.

Ojo pues...el papel lo aguanta todo y sobre él, Taas pinta de lujo, pero la verdad es que en algunos proyectos del modollón que llega de los países del este , por h o por b , se las arreglan bien para crear confusión y mala onda.

Por cierto, el pico de confusión de Taas ha coincidido con el pepinazo de iconomi.

El primer reparto se anunció en Julio inicialmente pero hace ya como un mes que se aplazó a Agosto. Seriedad y hechuras, pocas , la verdad.

Proyecto seductor, pero delicadito si no asumes acabar con un rosco, como suena.


----------



## remonster (25 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por que esta bajando eth?



Ya te lo expliqué: porque tiene que llegar a 2 dígitos


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Jun 2017)

Empieza a asustarme la ostia de ETH, sobretodo al haber comprado en Junio. Sé que es una carrera a largo plazo, pero su gráfica a nivel técnico da miedo.

Esperemos que los grandes ballenatos valedores de ETH salgan a su rescate o a más de uno nos van a dejar tiritando.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Jun 2017)

En 10 minutos Bancor va a hacer un AMA en vivo:

Bancor


----------



## Divad (25 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por que esta bajando eth?



Gracias por preocuparte pero monté una fiesta para el finde con los amigos gracias a eth  

Respondiendo a la pregunta: por lo mismo que bajan todas, bots en acción.

Llevamos 1 rebaja a mitad de mes (Junio) y 3 rebajas a finales de mes (Abril, Mayo, Junio). 

Toca pagar las ""facturas"" y para principios de Julio debería de pegarse una buena fiesta ETH al igual que el resto de criptos aprovechándose de la estampida bitcoñera debido a las 3 bifurcaciones... 

La volatilidad que se va a generar estos días será bastante divertida :fiufiu:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> En 10 minutos Bancor va a hacer un AMA en vivo:
> 
> Bancor



¿Que es eso del AMA?


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Empieza a asustarme la ostia de ETH, sobretodo al haber comprado en Junio. Sé que es una carrera a largo plazo, pero su gráfica a nivel técnico da miedo.
> 
> Esperemos que los grandes ballenatos valedores de ETH salgan a su rescate o a más de uno nos van a dejar tiritando.



Ojalá tuviera yo esa seguridad...incluido el BTC.

lo único seguro es el aquí y el ahora...¿mañana?...no se ni si saldrá el sol...así que cuidado con apropiarse de frases populares, y convertirlas en dogma.

Es necesario un escenario de pánico, ya lo hablamos en el pasado...los mercados funcionan así siempre.

Personalmente, prefiero una ostia magna que dure 2 semanas a un goteo a la baja que dure meses o años.

Por mi, que todo baje rapidito, ya que así, se reciclará la masa de adoptantes, y muchos que pensaban hace una semana serían millonarios en unos meses, venderán "acojonados" por si pierden la calderilla masada en el último pump general de todo cryptoland.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol...pero repito...lo que realmente pasará al final, dudo que nadie lo sepa o simplemente haya sido imaginado.

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## psiloman (25 Jun 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Psiloman, yo tengo unas poquitas también. Sabes cuándo es ese primer reparto y si es necesario tener las TaaS en wallet o en exchange para poder recibirlo? Gracias!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk



Como ha dicho Juli, primer reparto creo que en Agosto, o eso se supone. Puedes tener los tokens en el wallet oficial o en exchanges como Liqui, por ejemplo.


----------



## juli (25 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Como ha dicho Juli, primer reparto creo que en Agosto, o eso se supone. Puedes tener los tokens en el wallet oficial o en exchanges como Liqui, por ejemplo.



A ver, a ver...explica éso,por favor...

Parity, Mist o paper wallets estarían marginados de un reparto de tokens ?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Que es eso del AMA?



Ask Me Anything... ronda de preguntas


----------



## Chicosalchicha (25 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay que vigilar dónde se mueve Japón en Q3 /Q4
> Va a ser la punta de lanza, en la implantación de Btc y subyacentes para todos los mercados, y es posible que la ventaja táctica que coja respecto al resto de países del primer mundo, a lo mejor le lleva a una explosión y bajada de su deuda, que supera muchas veces el PIB.
> 
> Japón a tomado con Factom, acuerdos de usos de su tecnología.
> ...



Monacoin esta aguantando bien el tiron verdad? Ayer incluso subio, a ver q tal, la comunidad q tienen detras parece grande, por lo menos el foro ese de ask mona tiene movimiento.
Dentro de 30 dias querian activar el lightning?


----------



## davitin (25 Jun 2017)

Bueno, parece que se esta recuperando un poco.

Por cierto, aqui hay poca gente que hable del eth salvo yo y alguno mas, o nadie tiene o estais todos cagaos en shock o ya habeis perdido pasta.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojalá tuviera yo esa seguridad...incluido el BTC.
> 
> lo único seguro es el aquí y el ahora...¿mañana?...no se ni si saldrá el sol...así que cuidado con apropiarse de frases populares, y convertirlas en dogma.
> 
> ...



Buenos consejos, la cantidad que tengo en ETH es testimonial, y de hecho he entrado sobretodo para tener munición para algunas ICOS, ya que no se puede entrar con FIAT y BTC lo veo demasiado caro.

O pego un pelotazo con una ICO o lo pierdo casi todo. Yo no tendría valor de meter una parte importante de mi patrimonio en criptos, estén al precio que estén o prometan lo que prometan. 

Hay gente que lo ha hecho y han acabado ricos, olé sus cojones. Pero mi perfil es más conservador. 

Aquí los que más defienden una cripto, y lo entiendo, son gente que ha pegado el pelotazo con ellas y ahora tiene mucho dinero ahí, o gente que ha metido mucho comprando más caro.

Quizás por el título del hilo deberíamos intentar encontrar donde viene el próximo Pump, aunque sea casi imposible de saber. y no tanto defender nuestra moneda a sangre y fuego.


----------



## san_miguel (25 Jun 2017)

Pues yo creo que voy a empezar a minar ETH, veo mucha inseguridad en el mercado y no se si salirme e invertir mis ganancias en minado de ETH. Voy a darme una semana de margen.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Quizás por el título del hilo deberíamos intentar encontrar donde viene el próximo Pump, aunque sea casi imposible de saber. y no tanto defender nuestra moneda a sangre y fuego.



Buena frase, y muy atractiva para todo el que meta la nariz en este foro.

El próximo pump probablemente esté dónde nadie se lo espera.

Por ejemplo (repito EJEMPLO)

¿Quién espera que BTC valga antes de fin de año 10K? 

pues quizá 2 de cada 10?

y ETH 800?

3 de cada 10?

Bancor 100?

Ahora mismo 0,25 de cada 10?

Litecoin 500?

0,1 de cada 10?


Por ahí probablemente esté el pelotazo, si todos pensamos que algo va a subir, es muy posible que suceda lo contrario. Como ejemplo real:

ETH parecía consolidar 400$ bien, eso animó a muchos...muchísimos... que ya apostaban por el 500$ en pocas horas.

Lo mismo Dash, pasó los 200$ y todos la veían ya en 250$ fácilmente...apuesta segura...dinero pa dentro.

BTC ¿Quién no lo vio perforando 3000 en su imaginación como mantequilla cuando los 2950 quedaron atrás incluso 3000 en algunos exchangers?


Todos daban por echo lo que acabo de escribir, y sin embargo sucedió lo contrario...

Cuando veas que todos ven a ETH en 100$ o Dash en 80$ o BTC en 1000$...pues entonces hay que pensar del modo opuesto, pues todos estarán acojonados vendiendo, y los que "saben" y tienen la sartén por el mango ya habrán cargado y le darán cuerda al "invento" para robar todas las carteras a precio de ganga.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (25 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Empieza a asustarme la ostia de ETH...



No digas éso con ese nick, hombre de dios... :no:


----------



## Merlin (25 Jun 2017)

Artículo del NASDAQ que recomienda invertir en (algunas) criptomonedas: www.nasdaq.com/article/ (Recomendable leer hasta el final) 

Criptos que recomiendan: Bitcoin, ETH, Ripple, LTC y NEM.

Por cierto, resulta que en La Bolsa de Nueva York ya hay un índice de Bitcoin: NYSE

No tenía ni idea de la existencia de este índice, me acabo de enterar leyeyendo el artículo del NASDAQ ¿Qué utilidad tendrá? ¿Para cuando saquen algún fondo indexado?


----------



## davitin (25 Jun 2017)

Yo casi todo lo tengo en eth y etc, pero voy a empezar a meter pasta en otras...bancor, taas, iconomi, somn, son algunas en las que estoy pensando que pueden tener multiplicaciones facilmente en unos meses.


----------



## juli (25 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Ask Me Anything... ronda de preguntas



Pues todo andy, que ni idea...

Algo relacionado con el anclaje o la garantía comentados en su día ?


----------



## psiloman (25 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> A ver, a ver...explica éso,por favor...
> 
> Parity, Mist o paper wallets estarían marginados de un reparto de tokens ?



Simplemente leí en algún sitio, no recuerdo ahora si fue la página oficial, que se podrían cobrar dividendos en su web y en los exchanges autorizados, no es excluyente. Seguro que tú estás mejor informado que yo.

A ver cuando saco tiempo y busco confirmacion de este tema, es básico.


----------



## Claudius (25 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Artículo del NASDAQ que recomienda invertir en (algunas) criptomonedas: www.nasdaq.com/article/ (Recomendable leer hasta el final)



Ya sabemos porque baja. :XX:


----------



## vyk (25 Jun 2017)

Iconomi cayendo a plomo. Su p.m.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Iconomi cayendo a plomo. Su p.m.



Como el 80% restante...esto ya se mueve como un auténtico índice...cada movimiento de los de arriba, se generaliza hacia abajo...para bien y para mal.

Esto me da mucha tranquilidad.

Bueno, donde escribí mucha, quiero decir alguna.

Hasta mañana. buena semana a todos.


----------



## orbeo (25 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, parece que se esta recuperando un poco.
> 
> Por cierto, aqui hay poca gente que hable del eth salvo yo y alguno mas, o nadie tiene o estais todos cagaos en shock o ya habeis perdido pasta.



Yo pase todo a btc antes de que empezara la bajada, pero como btc también cae al final uno se queda igual.

De momento me desconecto de las alt hasta septiembre, que necesito desconectar un poco además que ahora no tengo Fiat disponible para meter en varias monedas, así dejo algo de tiempo que se asiente el mercado después del jaleo de las últimas ICOs.

Cómo en bolsa, el último euro que se lo lleve otro, pero el primero también.


----------



## Merlin (25 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ya sabemos porque baja. :XX:



Si lo hubieras leído sabrías que lo recomienda como inversión a largo plazo.


----------



## Claudius (26 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Si lo hubieras leído sabrías que lo recomienda como inversión a largo plazo.



Hombre, que lo he leído. Qué poco sentido del humor..
Lo comentaba, porque fue decirlo los iluminados del Nasdaq y hacer un piratas del Caribe (velón rojo)


----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2017)

Ethereun a 266, me va a dar un chungo...


----------



## Curiosity (26 Jun 2017)

Salgan a las rebajas de domingo por la noche..vaya fiesta


----------



## Helios_pc (26 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ethereun a 266, me va a dar un chungo...



Donde?? 252$ y 224€ en kraken
Y bajando
Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (26 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ethereun a 266, me va a dar un chungo...



Relax, que parecemos novatos, el pan de cada cierto tiempo.
Yo también tengo ETH, pues me he pasado el "finde" de acampada y despreocupado bañándome en pelotas en el rió, ya volverá arriba, a vivir la vida.


----------



## Helios_pc (26 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Relax, que parecemos novatos, el pan de cada cierto tiempo.
> Yo también tengo ETH, pues me he pasado el "finde" de acampada y despreocupado bañándome en pelotas en el rió, ya volverá arriba, a vivir la vida.



Que zona? Que yo hace mucho que no me baño el río ... 

Y hay que reservar Fiat para las ofertas de fin de mes

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (26 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Que zona? Que yo hace mucho que no me baño el río ...
> 
> Y hay que reservar Fiat para las ofertas de fin de mes
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Cirat
Ahora esta más lleno.







Free camping cirat river Part 2 Acampada libre río cirat parte 2 - YouTube


----------



## kokoliso1 (26 Jun 2017)

Bancor ha tocado fondo y parece rebotar veremos....


----------



## jorge (26 Jun 2017)

Joder, menudo bajón iconomi...


----------



## san_miguel (26 Jun 2017)

La bajada de ETH se debe a un rumor que circula por twitter sobre su fundador, algunas fuentes dicen que podría haber perdido la vida en un accidente de tráfico.


----------



## jorge (26 Jun 2017)

Están todas bajando a saco...una de las pocas que está aguantando medio bien es etc


----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Donde?? 252$ y 224€ en kraken
> Y bajando
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Estaba a 266 dolares (no euros) en bittrex, ahora esta a 285 dolares o asi, esta como un potrillo loco montado por un cowboy.


----------



## Helios_pc (26 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estaba a 266 dolares (no euros) en bittrex, ahora esta a 285 dolares o asi, esta como un potrillo loco montado por un cowboy.



271 en kraken

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Relax, que parecemos novatos, el pan de cada cierto tiempo.
> Yo también tengo ETH, pues me he pasado el "finde" de acampada y despreocupado bañándome en pelotas en el rió, ya volverá arriba, a vivir la vida.



Ya, lo que me preocupa de estos ultimos "carrouseles" es que no esta habiendo recuperacion...en anteriores bajadas eth se acababa recuperando, pero en la ultima bajo de 380 a 315 y no hubo recuperacion, y ahora esto...

---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 23:22 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> La bajada de ETH se debe a un rumor que circula por twitter sobre su fundador, algunas fuentes dicen que podría haber perdido la vida en un accidente de tráfico.



El fundador no era el vitalik? No jodamos con las fakenews....


----------



## hoppe (26 Jun 2017)

Por lo que veo en el reddit de eth, llevan unos días hablando vitalik y otros devs soluciones para la saturación de ethereum en momentos de mucho tráfico:

Easy parallelizability · Issue #648 · ethereum/EIPs · GitHub


----------



## Helios_pc (26 Jun 2017)

15$ de diferencia entre kraken y bittrex? Dan ganas de comprar en kraken y enviar a bittrex y vender a la q suba

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hoppe (26 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ya, lo que me preocupa de estos ultimos "carrouseles" es que no esta habiendo recuperacion...en anteriores bajadas eth se acababa recuperando, pero en la ultima bajo de 380 a 315 y no hubo recuperacion, y ahora esto...
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 23:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Durante unos 10 minutos incluso ponía en la wiki que había fallecido con fecha de hoy. Ahora han vuelto a editarlo y lo han resucitado...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitalik_Buterin


----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Bancor ha tocado fondo y parece rebotar veremos....



He comprado unas fichas mas...si bancor es lo que promete puede acabar valiendo mucha pasta en unos meses.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 23:47 ----------




jorge dijo:


> Están todas bajando a saco...una de las pocas que está aguantando medio bien es etc



Etc esta practicamente inalterable, ya no se deja afectar por el primo de zumosol.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 23:47 ----------




hoppe dijo:


> Por lo que veo en el reddit de eth, llevan unos días hablando vitalik y otros devs soluciones para la saturación de ethereum en momentos de mucho tráfico:
> 
> Easy parallelizability · Issue #648 · ethereum/EIPs · GitHub



Eso es lo que tienen qur hacer, y dejarse de gilipolleces.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 23:49 ----------




Helios_pc dijo:


> 15$ de diferencia entre kraken y bittrex? Dan ganas de comprar en kraken y enviar a bittrex y vender a la q suba
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



En btc-e tienen precios mas baratos todavia, un buen combo seria de btc-e a bittrex (ademas btc-e deja comprar con fiat).


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

Sobre los rumores de su muerte ::



Se crean hasta culebrones para justificar las correcciones :::XX:


----------



## Helios_pc (26 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sobre los rumores de su muerte ::
> 
> 
> 
> Se crean hasta culebrones para justificar las correcciones :::XX:



Uyuyuyuy pirámide y ojo...lo han clonado y ahora es un reptiliano disfrazados

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Uyuyuyuy pirámide y ojo...lo han clonado y ahora es un reptiliano disfrazados
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Diría que lo es desde el principio :fiufiu:



Spoiler



CASPER








Spoiler



Vaya, serpiente... no había más animales a escoger u otro nombre? :XX:





Spoiler



ULTIMAS REBAJAS!


Spoiler



PREPARADOS PARA EL DESPEGUE!


----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2017)

Que no se nos muera el vitalik, coño.


----------



## ElFarySeo (26 Jun 2017)

Pues _Bancor sigue pa abajo....


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Uyuyuyuy pirámide y ojo...lo han clonado y ahora es un reptiliano disfrazados
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Pues cara de lagarto tiene el tío un rato oiga...


----------



## Alxemi (26 Jun 2017)

No le busqueis tres pies al gato, estamos de corrección general y baja mas lo mas pumpeado, por eso baja ETH mas que otras, no hay mas.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

En qué exchanges está Bancor ?


----------



## Alxemi (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> En qué exchanges está Bancor ?



En estos:

Bancor Network (BNT) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Por cierto está en rojo ya, ha perdido el 25% del precio en $ de la ICO, y sin pinta de que vaya a recuperar pronto, creo que seguirá bajando.

Estas icos monstruosas están condenadas al fracaso, la avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En estos:
> 
> Bancor Network (BNT) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ...



Pues igual que ha caído todo lo demás (en ETH sigue por encima del precio de salida)... yo sigo viendo un potencial tremendo a pesar de que los especuladores cortoplacistas se estarán cagando en todo.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En estos:
> 
> Bancor Network (BNT) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ...



Oye, qué te parece Sonm ? Puede haber proyecto medio-sólido en pie ? 

Algún pibón por fundamentales que esté a tiro ? / Bancor baja más de un 85% de su ATH y Sonm, más de un 90 /.

Por cierto, a quien se haya comido una buena torta y lo digo por los ánimos y porque es tiempo de todo menos de dormirse : Habrá coins que metiéndoles un piquillo ahora te enjuguen pérdidas generales...y hasta te las den la vuelta.

Va...a ver si conseguimos una colabración maja y se puede hacer algo apañáo en este percal . Ánimo.


----------



## djun (26 Jun 2017)

El 27 de mayo la capitalización de las criptos bajó un 32% desde máximos. Hoy, desde máximos del día 20 de junio, ha bajado un 11%. Si lo comparamos con la vez anterior todavía podría bajar un 23% más, hasta los 78.000 millones de dólares.

No quiere decir ahora que también tengamos que caer hasta esos niveles. En cualquier momento podría pegar un subidón, nunca se sabe. Pero vamos que hemos tenido bajadas mayores que la actual.



andyteleco dijo:


> Pues igual que ha caído todo lo demás (en ETH sigue por encima del precio de salida)... yo sigo viendo un potencial tremendo a pesar de que los especuladores cortoplacistas se estarán cagando en todo.



Ha caído mucho mas que otras. Ha estado a 23,70 dolares, andamos por un 90% de caída y todavía puede caer otro 90%. Ha habido mucho hype en Bancor.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

Andy , djun :

bancor está operativo a nivel de cualquier otro token ? Ha habido basante confusión en ésto ultimamente.

Al grano : Si cargas una wallet...recibes, los ves...y te los envía sin tener que zamparte un tutorial ...O NO ?

Gracias.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> El 27 de mayo la capitalización de las criptos bajó un 32% desde máximos. Hoy, desde máximos del día 20 de junio, ha bajado un 11%. Si lo comparamos con la vez anterior todavía podría bajar un 23% más, hasta los 78.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> No quiere decir ahora que también tengamos que caer hasta esos niveles. En cualquier momento podría pegar un subidón, nunca se sabe. Pero vamos que hemos tenido bajadas mayores que la actual.
> 
> ...



Nunca ha estado a 23,70, eso fue solo el trading ficticio de HitBTC antes de que se liberara el token, igual que están haciendo ahora con SNT y PAY.


----------



## Morsa (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No le busqueis tres pies al gato, estamos de corrección general y baja mas lo mas pumpeado, por eso baja ETH mas que otras, no hay mas.



El sentir general de los traders en twitter es que los precios vistos de ETH se van para no volver, aunque me parece temerario decir eso después de la experiencia BTC en los pasados años.

Como todo el panorama crypto ( y incluyo a BTC) existen grandes retos a solucionar y está claro que muchas de las que están en parrilla hoy, no lo estarán en dos años.

Eso sí, me cuesta creer que ETh sea una de las que no estén en el top 5, aunque obviamente no tengo bola de cristal y no sé si valdrá 500 o 50$.

Edit- Parece que algunos ICOs están liquidando posiciones en ETH y eso si que podría significar una caida aún más pronunciada. Me extraña que Vitalik y familia no hubieran cerrado acuerdos que obligaran a los tokens financiados a no liquidar porcentajes X para evitar caidas en barrena, pero vete a saber.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Andy , djun :
> 
> bancor está operativo a nivel de cualquier otro token ? Ha habido basante confusión en ésto ultimamente.
> 
> ...



Sí, está operativo, pero la venta de tokens por smart contract aún es bastante complicada. Hay en camino APIs y front-ends para un uso más amigable, y para poder crear tus propios tokens de intercambio, pero hay que tener paciencia.

Por lo demás, si lo que quieres es comprar y vender en exchanges, es igual que cualquier otro token.


----------



## djun (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Andy , djun :
> 
> bancor está operativo a nivel de cualquier otro token ? Ha habido basante confusión en ésto ultimamente.
> 
> ...



Yo compré muy poquita cantidad porque no me fío ni un pelo. Compré 100 euros y los tengo en el Exchange (Bittrex). No sé cual es la wallet de Bancor y/o si se pueden enviar sin problemas a alguna wallet. A ver si alguien lo comenta. ¿Cual es la wallet mas adecuada y simple donde guardar los Bancor?


----------



## vyk (26 Jun 2017)

Como siempre, todo me sale mal. Compré Iconomi en máximos. De todas formas tengo confianza, espero verla en agosto a 10 dólares y antes de fin ade año mucho mas arriba.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

De la hornada gorda de tokens de ETH de hace como un mes...quiero destacar EDGELESS.

Se ha arrastrado,peor aún que Wings o We start tooooodo el puto mes....pero le ha llegado la ronda y lleva un x2 laaargo en alrededor de 1 semana y como un x3 mensual - esto ultimo lo digo de memoria - . Las otras 2 mencionadas son las de peor rendimiento de esa quinta y sin dar medio pálpito. Hasta Macthpool tuvo su semanita de gloria.

Edgeless sigue estable e incluso picando al alza , realmente me llama cuando la cosa se calme.


Por cierto, we start y Wings , un mes tras ellas y ojo aunque entren en presunto precio, que no se adivina una mierda debajo...hasta ahora, parálisis total. 1st blood y EDGELESS , sin embargo, muy bien respecto a precios de entonces / hace un mes - Apuestas , juegos y demás.

Por cierto, acuenta de juegos...loquito ya por la plataforma de GAMEcredits. A ver si el aplazamiento " a fin de mes " era real . Esperemos.


----------



## djun (26 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Como siempre, todo me sale mal. Compré Iconomi en máximos. De todas formas tengo confianza, espero verla en agosto a 10 dólares y antes de fin ade año mucho mas arriba.



Cualquier otra coin que hubieras comprado habría bajado prácticamente lo mismo. Yo no descarto que aún bajemos en algunas coins un 40% mas. En cualquier caso pienso que los proyectos mas serios a largo plazo (2 ó 6 meses) subirán bastante.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo compré muy poquita cantidad porque no me fío ni un pelo. Compré 100 euros y los tengo en el Exchange (Bittrex). No sé cual es la wallet de Bancor y/o si se pueden enviar sin problemas a alguna wallet. A ver si alguien lo comenta. ¿Cual es la wallet mas adecuada y simple donde guardar los Bancor?



La más simple, myetherwallet.

Parity y sobre todo, mist ...más seguras.


EN fin, a ver si alguien comenta cómo va BNT en wallet a nivel mínimo de recibir y enviar.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> La más simple, myetherwallet.
> 
> Parity y sobre todo, mist ...más seguras.
> 
> ...



Yo uso MEW pero a través de mi Ledger Nano S. 

BNT como tal no tiene wallet propio, es un token de ETH y tienes que usar uno de los wallets de ETH existentes. Sí que tienen planeado implementar algo, incluso con funciones de recuperación de clave por medio de delegados, pero creo que aún tardará un poco.


----------



## Alxemi (26 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pues igual que ha caído todo lo demás (en ETH sigue por encima del precio de salida)... yo sigo viendo un potencial tremendo a pesar de que los especuladores cortoplacistas se estarán cagando en todo.



La bajada de bancor fue previa a esta corrección.
Y el precio en eth es irrelevante. Osea que ahora eth se hunde a 10$, bancor tambien pero como el ratio de bancor\eth es el mismo estamos todos bien?
Los proyectos cotizan en $. Los ETH o BTC usados para entrar son meros instrumentos, y si se observa una dinámica anclada a su coin de entrada, es otro motivo mas para la alarma porque significa que el proyecto no es mas que un juguete de la coin principal y no tiene valor por si mismo.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 11:18 ----------




juli dijo:


> Oye, qué te parece Sonm ? Puede haber proyecto medio-sólido en pie ?
> 
> Algún pibón por fundamentales que esté a tiro ? / Bancor baja más de un 85% de su ATH y Sonm, más de un 90 /.
> 
> ...



ufff, ni dea de sonm, no lo conozco


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> La bajada de bancor fue previa a esta corrección.
> Y el precio en eth es irrelevante. Osea que ahora eth se hunde a 10$, bancor tambien pero como el ratio de bancor\eth es el mismo estamos todos bien?
> Los proyectos cotizan en $. Los ETH o BTC usados para entrar son meros instrumentos, y si se observa una dinámica anclada a su coin de entrada, es otro motivo mas para la alarma porque significa que el proyecto no es mas que un juguete de la coin principal y no tiene valor por si mismo.
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decir es que en el mundo cripto hay una correlación muy grande entre todas las coins. Cuando caen las "grandes" (BTC y ETH), suelen arrastrar a todas las demás. 

Por otro lado, la caída de Bancor fue paralela a la de ETH. Lo que haya pasado en HitBTC antes de la liberación del token es completamente irrelevante y ficticio. Y sí, DE MOMENTO BNT es sólo un juguete en fase alpha, pero el valor reside en su potencial. De momento.


----------



## Alxemi (26 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que en el mundo cripto hay una correlación muy grande entre todas las coins. Cuando caen las "grandes" (BTC y ETH), suelen arrastrar a todas las demás.
> 
> Por otro lado, la caída de Bancor fue paralela a la de ETH. Lo que haya pasado en HitBTC antes de la liberación del token es completamente irrelevante y ficticio.



Asi es, y las mas debiles son las mas dumpeadas,

Yo no me refiero a hitbtc que es irrelevante, solo comparo precio en $ de la ico y actual.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Asi es, y las mas debiles son las mas dumpeadas,
> 
> Yo no me refiero a hitbtc que es irrelevante, solo comparo precio en $ de la ico y actual.



También hay que tener en cuenta que las ICOs son un desmadre y un gran porcentaje de la gente que entra no tiene ningún interés en el proyecto y sólo quiere hacer un metesaca rápido y pasar a la siguiente. Cuando han visto que Bancor no iba a darles esa satisfacción han preferido dumpear aunque sea con pérdidas. 

Para poder evaluar el proyecto de manera fidedigna han de pasar al menos unos meses como mínimo.


----------



## Alxemi (26 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> También hay que tener en cuenta que las ICOs son un desmadre y un gran porcentaje de la gente que entra no tiene ningún interés en el proyecto y sólo quiere hacer un metesaca rápido y pasar a la siguiente. Cuando han visto que Bancor no iba a darles esa satisfacción han preferido dumpear aunque sea con pérdidas.
> 
> Para poder evaluar el proyecto de manera fidedigna han de pasar al menos unos meses como mínimo.



Si pero empezar en negativo ya indica que en la ico se han pasado, han cobrado mas de lo que debían. Luego ya veremos, pero es un mal comienzo que dice poco de los que llevan el timón.

Una ico honrada debe tener un hard cap razonable y acorde a las necesidades reales del proyecto


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Si pero empezar en negativo ya indica que en la ico se han pasado, han cobrado mas de lo que debían. Luego ya veremos, pero es un mal comienzo que dice poco de los que llevan el timón.
> 
> Una ico honrada debe tener un hard cap razonable y acorde a las necesidades reales del proyecto



No significa eso necesariamente. Yo tan solo veo movimientos especulativos y mucha codicia cortoplacista. 

En apenas dos semanas no se pueden hacer grandes cosas, pero lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que tanto en Telegram como en su blog hay mucha actividad y están respondiendo de manera activa a todas las dudas de los inversores.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo compré muy poquita cantidad porque no me fío ni un pelo. Compré 100 euros y los tengo en el Exchange (Bittrex). No sé cual es la wallet de Bancor y/o si se pueden enviar sin problemas a alguna wallet. A ver si alguien lo comenta. ¿Cual es la wallet mas adecuada y simple donde guardar los Bancor?



te has fijado si Bittrex te deja sacar Bancors ?

Liqui creo que no...y yo paso de engordar exchanges, no me fío un fucking carajo.


----------



## Portador del Caos (26 Jun 2017)

Yo, como ya dije hace unos días, salté del barco de ETH (y por lo que veo de forma acertada). La principal razón fue el desmadre con su cadena de bloques (crecimiento desmesurado + bloqueo de la red), pero hay otro motivo más y es este: ETH me está recordando demasiado a lo que paso con NXT hace unos años.

Por aquel entonces, NXT era el ETH del momento, tecnología puntera que hacia parecer a BTC un abuelo en taca-taca. Sí, aunque os pueda parecer ahora inconcebible, el Sr.Mojon era uno de los fan-boys más convencidos.

NXT comenzó a sacar Assets (Algo así como los tokens/ICOs de ETH), y cada pocos días aparecía uno nuevo, y pasó lo que mismo que esta pasando ahora con ETH, unos pumpeos/dumpeos de la ostia. Todo eran rosas y unicornios voladores. (En la actualidad, todavía existen estos assets, y se podría decir que solo un par han sobrevivido: Supernet y Jinn. Y me atrevería a decir, que el único que sobrevivirá es Jinn, que viene a ser un proyecto relacionado con el hardware de IOTA) 

Y entonces pasó el "cisne negro" de NXT, un exchange donde se tradeaba mucho NXT fue hackeado (BTER), durante unos días se debatió que hacer (Rollback o seguir como estaba). Finalmente ganaron los partidarios de seguir como si nada y dar por perdidos esos NXT, pero para muchos, la simple discusión de hacer el Rollback (Lo que ha echo ETH con ETC) fue motivo de destierro, y dejaron a NXT con un tajo abierto en mitad del desierto. (Ya veremos si con NXT2/Ignis resurge de sus cenizas, pero eso ya es otra historia)

Así que ya sabéis, la vida da muchas vueltas, y lo importante es aprender de ellas.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Yo uso MEW pero a través de mi Ledger Nano S.
> 
> BNT como tal no tiene wallet propio, es un token de ETH y tienes que usar uno de los wallets de ETH existentes. Sí que tienen planeado implementar algo, incluso con funciones de recuperación de clave por medio de delegados, pero creo que aún tardará un poco.



En qué ganas haciédolo através de ledger nano ?

Saca las operaciones a red ya encriptadas ?


----------



## vyk (26 Jun 2017)

Que tal Ardor? Alguien puede arrojar un poco de luz?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> En qué ganas haciédolo através de ledger nano ?
> 
> Saca las operaciones a red ya encriptadas ?



El wallet se encuentra en el propio HW y aunque tu PC esté infectado por troyanos no se puede tener acceso a él. El propio Ledger firma las transacciones y las manda a la red.


----------



## djun (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> te has fijado si Bittrex te deja sacar Bancors ?
> 
> Liqui creo que no...y yo paso de engordar exchanges, no me fío un fucking carajo.



Supongo que sí me dejaría. No debe haber problema por ello. Lo que pasa es que de momento no tengo ni myetherwallet ni ninguna otra wallet adecuada para enviarme los bancors y no lo he comprobado.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> El wallet se encuentra en el propio HW y aunque tu PC esté infectado por troyanos no se puede tener acceso a él. El propio Ledger firma las transacciones y las manda a la red.



Y te da las private keys de las wallets del dispositivo ?

Qué guarda ? ETH y todos los ERC20 ? Algo más también ?

Contento, supongo, no ?


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No le busqueis tres pies al gato, estamos de corrección general y baja mas lo mas pumpeado, por eso baja ETH mas que otras, no hay mas.







Alxemi dijo:


> En estos:
> 
> Bancor Network (BNT) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ...



Es una corrección general o estás insinuando que eth es una mierda al igual que las hijas e icos? 

Trastornos bitcoñeros 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

Tanto verde...pinta metesaca y arreón paraa abajo.

Estoy a vueltas con el fucking cliente de de Antshares y vaya telita : Viendo ésto y Bancor, los smarts contracts son un "vuelva usted mañana " & toreo del personal , cojonudo, eh ?

Alguien que se maneje en Antshares ,please ?


----------



## ElFarySeo (26 Jun 2017)

Yo esperando momento para Bancor


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y te da las private keys de las wallets del dispositivo ?
> 
> Qué guarda ? ETH y todos los ERC20 ? Algo más también ?
> 
> Contento, supongo, no ?



No, las private keys están almacenadas en el cacharro; lo que sí tienes es un BIP39 (20 palabras seguidas) para recuperar la billetera por si un día se te pierde y te lo roban (te conminan a que las apuntes en un papel y lo guardes a buen recaudo); a partir de esas palabras sí puedes recuperar la clave privada y/o importar la billetera a otro Ledger. 

Aparte de ETH, almacena wallets de DASH, BTC, DOGE, ZCASH, y algunas más (y se pueden agregar más mediante actualizaciones de firmware). 

La verdad es que estoy muy contento con el funcionamiento y me da bastante sensación de seguridad.


----------



## vyk (26 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 08:39 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Guau, humor inteligente...

En serio, agradezco su análisis sintético y audaz. Y como ve Usía Iconomi?


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya llegó el elegido 55 :fiufiu:






Qué te parece?


----------



## common sense (26 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no entender por que os alarmais si Ethereum pierde 100ypico de $ y BTC casi 500 $ si hasta hace tres dias como quien dice valian 10 $ y 800 $
> Hasta Ramoncito Gutierrez sabia que bajarian TODAS las cryptos
> El clapham lo dijo aqui hace semanas ( con S ) que cuando las ICOS comenzaran a fundirse sus etheres por cochino y miserable fiat eth se iria al hell
> Si la cryptocodicia es grande , la fiatcodicia lo es mas
> ...



IOTA acabara el año dentro del top 3.


----------



## impacto (26 Jun 2017)

common sense dijo:


> IOTA acabara el año dentro del top 3.



Nos jugamos unas chapas?? Con un contrato inteligente de ETH o ETC o con uno de Wagerr si lo hacen a tiempo, lo podemos hacer sin riesgos de timos jajajajaj

Ya me diras si te animas jejeje Por cierto, en la Coin que quieras y dentro de unos minimos la cantidad que quieras  ( Sobre decir que yo apuesto a que no llegará jajajaja)


----------



## digipl (26 Jun 2017)

common sense dijo:


> IOTA acabara el año dentro del top 3.



Yo mas bien creo que la red colapsará en pocos días.


----------



## impacto (26 Jun 2017)

Por cierto, los que critican ETH pero le meten ingentes cantidades de dinero a ICN o a TaaS o Bancor... Sabeis donde estais metiendo vuestro dinero?? O lo que representan los mierdatoken que teneis, no?? Por que yo tengo prácticamente todos los tokens de ETH ( menos LUN y Este tipo de tkn, digamos, sin a.p.p) y lo ultimo que se me ocurriría nunca es vaticinar el colapso de la red ETH, véndelo todo, o habla con los devs para saber si tienen un planB, porque un tkn de una red que no funciona o que ha demostrado su incapacidad no es nada más que humo de colores, bonito y llama la antención... pero lo máximo que puede hacer es intoxicarte. 

ETH tocará los 260, y se volverá a ir a 380, y volverá a bajar y se moverá hasta quedarse lateral bajista, tiene que hacerlo, luego la grafica duplicara, royo BTC y entonces nos cagaremos en la puta de oros... BURBUJA?? siiiii es una burbuja que desconoce el 99,98% de la población, es una burbuja elitista, creada exclusivamente para exprimir a Freaks a enteraos y a ricos... jajajajaja Yo recomiendo que alguien observe lo que hizo ETH ( DAO victim) el segundo semestre del año pasado, mirad el histórico de su grafica... Los cortoplacistas... lo aguantareis?? O saldréis a tirar piedras a las cristaleras de los negocios donde acepten ETH?? Esto no son acciones, esto es el futuro, quien no lo vea como el futuro, se esta jugando su dinero a la ruleta, quien lo vea como acciones, sin ninguna esperanza de futuro??? Mejor míralo, como si fuera la ruleta, porque no tiene recorrido más allá.


----------



## common sense (26 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Yo mas bien creo que la red colapsará en pocos días.



Pusiste ese grafico el otro dia, y me intriga.

He leido acerca de la tecnologia, investors y founders y por eso lo veo en el top3. No he leido todavia el whitepaper ni he hecho transferencias entre wallets. 

De todas formas, gracias por el grafico, seguire investigando.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (26 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no entender por que os alarmais si Ethereum pierde 100ypico de $ y BTC casi 500 $ si hasta hace tres dias como quien dice valian 10 $ y 800 $
> Hasta Ramoncito Gutierrez sabia que bajarian TODAS las cryptos
> El clapham lo dijo aqui hace semanas ( con S ) que cuando las ICOS comenzaran a fundirse sus etheres por cochino y miserable fiat eth se iria al hell
> Si la cryptocodicia es grande , la fiatcodicia lo es mas
> ...



Te tengo por un troll, pero en esto te doy la razón.


----------



## estrujillo (26 Jun 2017)

Perdón por el quasi-offtopic

Alguien por aqui ha conseguido que funcione el "Agama Wallet" de Komodo?


----------



## common sense (26 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Nos jugamos unas chapas?? Con un contrato inteligente de ETH o ETC o con uno de Wagerr si lo hacen a tiempo, lo podemos hacer sin riesgos de timos jajajajaj
> 
> Ya me diras si te animas jejeje Por cierto, en la Coin que quieras y dentro de unos minimos la cantidad que quieras  ( Sobre decir que yo apuesto a que no llegará jajajaja)



Jajajaja, me gusta tu propuesta, lo digo en serio.

Me apunto, a la apuesta. Dejame esta semana para acabar la investigacion. La semana que viene hablamos los detalles. Que te parecen los plazos?


----------



## impacto (26 Jun 2017)

Mientras la apuesta sea IOTA en el top 3 a final de año, Y mi postura sea que NO, tomate los plazos que necesites jajaja. Por cierto, tengo un estricto código moral, en el que si siento o tengo la sensación de que estoy timando a alguien o estoy jugando con ventaja debo decirlo. Como se por tus comentarios que eres mordaz y que tienes sentido del humor te digo: 

Mirate bien bien el proyecto y sobretodo las supuestas "soluciones" ( no las hay de escalabilidad, si soy de esos que las soluciones de: Alicia en el país de las maravillas, consenso Bitcoñero Extremo, etc no solo no me van, si te vas a reir de mi, por lo menos no pienses o deduzcas de antemano, que soy idiota), para que nos entendamos, desde mi punto de vista, solo podría perder esa apuesta: En un mundo cripto postapocaliptico.

Pero como normalmente, suelo estar equivocado, oye igual ganas jajajaja Por si acaso si hacemos la apuesta, comprare algo de IOTA... no vaya a ser, por cierto tengo 6 DASH de los que me quiero deshacer... como verias la apuesta sobre esas cantidades?? jejeje  ( También sea dicho que soy ludópata, y las criptos lo han sustituido) jajajaja::::

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 17:13 ----------

Muy míticos los días como hoy... meterte en el MkC y rezar para que alguno de los 4 verdes que hay en las 200 primeras Coins sea tuyo... y los cálculos cuando ves que tienes todas las rojas... jajajajaj si es que... ya me dijo mi madre que metiera en CLOAK COIN... jajajajajaj

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 17:15 ----------

Menos mal que vendi VOX... Esa si que era la ultima parada del autobús ese que va directamente hacia el sol... alguno creyo que era la luna... :S :S HsDP!!


----------



## digipl (26 Jun 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Pusiste ese grafico el otro dia, y me intriga.
> 
> He leido acerca de la tecnologia, investors y founders y por eso lo veo en el top3. No he leido todavia el whitepaper ni he hecho transferencias entre wallets.
> 
> De todas formas, gracias por el grafico, seguire investigando.



No puse ese gráfico, puse el correspondiente al de la fecha y muestra el estado de la red.

Mientras las TPS siguen siendo extremadamente bajas, el tiempo de confirmación se ha disparado pasando, en poco más de una semana, de menos de dos minutos a incluso horas. Mientras, el ratio de confirmación fluctúa enormemente y donde, buena parte del tiempo, no supera el 10%. Eso hace que las transacciones antiguas se acumulen con las transacciones nuevas creando un fallo en cascada que la red se muestra incapaz de frenar.

Es como ver los datos de un infectado sin defensas frente a la enfermedad. O los Devs. hacen un milagro (dudoso que lo que no han hecho en dos años lo puedan hacer en días) o solo queda esperar a que empeore y muera.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Jun 2017)

El volumen sube y casi todas marcando rojo, llegó el pánico en su máximo esplendor.

Aún con estas voy a holdear, a tomar por culo. Antes de vender perdiendo moriré con las botas puestas.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> No puse ese gráfico, puse el correspondiente al de la fecha y muestra el estado de la red.
> 
> Mientras las TPS siguen siendo extremadamente bajas, el tiempo de confirmación se ha disparado pasando, en poco más de una semana, de menos de dos minutos a incluso horas. Mientras, el ratio de confirmación fluctúa enormemente y donde, buena parte del tiempo, no supera el 10%. Eso hace que las transacciones antiguas se acumulen con las transacciones nuevas creando un fallo en cascada que la red se muestra incapaz de frenar.
> 
> Es como ver los datos de un infectado sin defensas frente a la enfermedad. O los Devs. hacen un milagro (dudoso que lo que no han hecho en dos años lo puedan hacer en días) o solo queda esperar a que empeore y muera.



Buenas hamijo digipl,

aprovecho para preguntarte cómo ves el desarrollo de Maidsafe. Se ve ya la luz al final del túnel?

Y qué te parece el proyecto de exchange NVO que quieren montar sobre el Safenet?

Un saludo!


----------



## Curiosity (26 Jun 2017)

Vaya fiesta!!! Pues nada yo comprando a lo loco, ¿cuando volverán los verdes? Después os quejais de que algunas monedas ya estaban caras, pues ala, ya han bajado, si los proyectos eran buenos me imagino que lo seguirán siendo..
Ánimo que seguro que es un ciclo más..

Saludos


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> No puse ese gráfico, puse el correspondiente al de la fecha y muestra el estado de la red.
> 
> Mientras las TPS siguen siendo extremadamente bajas, el tiempo de confirmación se ha disparado pasando, en poco más de una semana, de menos de dos minutos a incluso horas. Mientras, el ratio de confirmación fluctúa enormemente y donde, buena parte del tiempo, no supera el 10%. Eso hace que las transacciones antiguas se acumulen con las transacciones nuevas creando un fallo en cascada que la red se muestra incapaz de frenar.
> 
> Es como ver los datos de un infectado sin defensas frente a la enfermedad. O los Devs. hacen un milagro (dudoso que lo que no han hecho en dos años lo puedan hacer en días) o solo queda esperar a que empeore y muera.



Hola. Cómo ves la evolución del estado de ETH ?

De cara al usuario común, las pending tx se drenaron en apenas 24 horas desde unas 10.000 a unas 1000 tras el ICO de turno , hace 5 ó 6 días. Sabiendo que no es la aspiración ideal, te parece una rémora , que lo es, asumible...pura y simplemente NO y esas muestras siempre anuncian situaciones que empeoraran ?

También se comentó y linkó que en Reddit había abierto un debate técnico entre actores de primer plano en ETH . Leíste algo ? sacaste algo en claro en su caso ?

Por otro lado, tras un post tuyo hace unos días, te pregunté por la posibilidad de alguna medida de planteamiento, estratégica , frente a la técnica que es obviamente la clave del problema. Sé que una cosulta de un profano te puede sonar a chino pues estará llena de ya no de lagunas, sino tejida en el puro instinto más elemental y la ignorancia y cualquier escenario desde ahí será más una sucesión de palos de ciego que un problema concreto al que responder...pero preguntar es la única manera creo yo ya no de saber , sino de comprender conceptualmente algo más, así que espero que sepas disculpar mi insistencia , porque vuelvo a exponértelo : Un token es código tirado a la basura en caso de que la fluidez con la plataforma para la que ha sido creado no sea posible...o tiene alguna manera de proyectarse en otra sin rehacer todo el trabajo ? / de hecho, ésto no sólo daría luz sobre la apuesta de los ERC20 con ETH, sino también con una hipotética expansión a otras plataformas emergentes en caso de confirmarse como aplicaciones de interés.

En fin, sólo apuntarte que supongo que preguntas rebosantes de ignorancia no son agradables/ cómodas de recibir para alguien con alto criterio - así entiendo , al menos yo, el tuyo - y lo entiendo perfectamente . Hacerlas cuando no tienes ni puta idea y exponer con humildad esa ignorancia , tampoco lo es - para mí no es vergonzoso ignorar...sino recrearse en ello y desoír a quien no lo sea , actitud de la que siempre intento huir - .

Así que si puedes sacar un minutillo para ésto, y en espera de que no sea abuso ninguno, por supùesto, pues verdaderamente agradecido. / y si no, pues también por lo que sueltas "de serie " /.

Un saludo.


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El volumen sube y casi todas marcando rojo, llegó el pánico en su máximo esplendor.
> 
> Aún con estas voy a holdear, a tomar por culo. Antes de vender perdiendo moriré con las botas puestas.



Los bots se encargan de dar vida a las velas y cuando se ponen de acuerdo a gran escala vemos semejante obra de arte. Todo teñido de rojo, como si el valor de todas las chapas se lo tragase un agujero negro... Los supervivientes bitcoñeros han superado miles de infartos hasta que vieron los patrones repetitivos... Cualquiera que siga el mercado se habrá dado cuenta con las ofertas (secuencia FIBO). HOLD es HOLD y ante cualquier revés de los bots... no te quedas fuera y no te quedas enganchado a las velas/valor. 

Cabe decir: Quienes se lo curren ahora, más tendrán (si han jugado bien sus movimientos[comprar barato y vender caro]) cuando llegue el día de su uso diario.

Aguantad hologramas! :Baile:


----------



## psiloman (26 Jun 2017)

En Bittrex se compran ahora mismo 1037 Bancor con 1 Btc, y tiene pinta de seguir bajando duro.

Si llega Bancor a triunfar el día de mañana nos acordaremos de estos precios, aunque por supuesto puede quedar en nada.


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> En Bittrex se compran ahora mismo 1037 Bancor con 1 Btc, y tiene pinta de seguir bajando duro.
> 
> Si llega Bancor a triunfar el día de mañana nos acordaremos de estos precios, aunque por supuesto puede quedar en nada.



No tener unas cuantas fichas puede ser un gran error ::

[youtube]MCW3NWHqHgM[/youtube]


----------



## sirpask (26 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Que tal Ardor? Alguien puede arrojar un poco de luz?



Por ahora los plazos se van cumpliendo, y nuevas funcionalidades se van añadiendo.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> En Bittrex se compran ahora mismo 1037 Bancor con 1 Btc, y tiene pinta de seguir bajando duro.
> 
> Si llega Bancor a triunfar el día de mañana nos acordaremos de estos precios, aunque por supuesto puede quedar en nada.



No es mal uso para 2000 pavos. El ratio riesgo/beneficio puede ser de chiste./ ahora mismo, como a un 14 % del precio post de salida ICO y como a un 7/8% de su ATH , hace días.

EN qué wallet lo mueves psiloman ? Recibes bien ? Lo has asado a otra después ? / Divad, la pregunta también para tí o quien quiera responderla /.





Por cierto, sobre lo del "RICO ICO " ...patientory no pierde ni de lejos los mínimos que marcó en su caída a plomo. Y llegó a 0,12 - 0,13 ...y en cualquier leve arreón posterior ha superado un x 4 a eso sin despeinrase y diría que hasta por pura inercia.

A poco que des con un proyecto con trabajo serio detrás y un proyecto aseadito, con suerte y paciencia, pasta fácil.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (26 Jun 2017)

Menuda estampida, lo raro es que estoy la mar de tranquilo, modo verde esperanza.
Demasiada confianza?la experiencia?perro viejo escurre el pelaje y no enreda.

Seguro que a los novatillos/gacelillas no dan a basto con cubos para el vomito y la diarrea.


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

@juli: compras en bittrex y te los guardas en tu cartera ETH 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> No es mal uso para 2000 pavos. El ratio riesgo/beneficio puede ser de chiste./ ahora mismo, como a un 14 % del precio post de salida ICO y como a un 7/8% de su ATH , hace días.
> 
> EN qué wallet lo mueves psiloman ? Recibes bien ? Lo has asado a otra después ? / Divad, la pregunta también para tí o quien quiera responderla /.
> 
> ...



Los Bancor los tengo en Bittrex por ahora Juli. Acabo de recibir el Ledger Nano S, voy a empezar a enredar con él, con pocas cantidades de todo para pillarle el tranquillo.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Menuda estampida, lo raro es que estoy la mar de tranquilo, modo verde esperanza.
> Demasiada confianza?la experiencia?perro viejo escurre el pelaje y no enreda.
> 
> Seguro que a los novatillos/gacelillas no dan a basto con cubos para el vomito y la diarrea.



Bueno,bueno...que de potar 3 o 4 veces a encontrar sangre en una de ellas hay un paso...

Bastante corte da ya andar de buitre con los chollitos con la jodienda que se estará mamando más de uno.

Piano piano.


----------



## p_pin (26 Jun 2017)

Los bots que son...?

Automatización de las operaciones para tratar de ganar dinero?
o
Automatización con dinero para hacer operaciones?

Entiéndase dinero como el medio para pagar las criptos con las que negocia (sea fiat, u otra cripto)


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bueno,bueno...que de potar 3 o 4 veces a encontrar sangre en una de ellas hay un paso...
> 
> Bastante corte da ya andar de buitre con los chollitos con la jodienda que se estará mamando más de uno.
> 
> Piano piano.



Casi peor..
Lo que llamaríamos "melenas", muy comunes y poco esperadas.






A ver si algún pez gordo se envenena de avaricia.


----------



## Claudius (26 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Seguro que a los novatillos/gacelillas no dan a basto con cubos para el vomito y la diarrea.



Yo estoy tranquilo por los muchachos que hicieran un ROI+10% han tenido semanas y meses. Se les informó por triplicado..
A los que pudieron, y no quisieron, quedan bautizados. 
A los que aguantaron el modo FOMO, pues que estén atentos para las posibles entradas (en varios lotes mejor).


----------



## remonster (26 Jun 2017)

Vende ya Davitin!!! Que nos vamos a 2 díiiiiigitossssss!!


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Los bots que son...?
> 
> Automatización de las operaciones para tratar de ganar dinero?
> o
> ...



bots - Buscar con Google

Automatización del sistema para mantener balanceado y en armonía a todas las criptos.

Ballenas y bots son amigos, es obvio que los listos más cercanos se estén forrando 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 18:38 ----------

Clapham debe de estar loco tras la bajada del Horo... 

Al final se vendrá con todo a casa del amo ETH 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ay Jesus ...pero que has hecho ? :8:
> El clapham se ha quedado horrorizado al ver el marketcap ...una masacre , una carniceria , una matanza de cryptos ...
> Hay que ser miserable , rata y tacano para no pagar 2500 $ por un btc
> o 300 $ por un p. ethereum . Pero que se cree la gente ?
> ...



El clapham lo tiene claro porque dice una cosa y la contraria. Así todos acertamos, si el día 16 de junio dices que viene una gran bajada, llega el 22, la cosa remonta, y vuelves a postear rectificando diciendo que no que aún no baja, que el BTC y ETH son 2 moles que no caen nunca. 

Luego si baja aciertas siempre. Es el mejor método que hay, te lo compro, 100% de efectividad.


----------



## Merlin (26 Jun 2017)




----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2017)

Yo ya no se que pensar...no estoy seguro de que eth o ninguna de las otras criptos vuelva a recuperar su valor...lo mismo esto baja hasta los niveles de hace 2 meses...

Por que ha bajado todo de forma tan brutal? lo cierto es que nadie tiene la respuesta, ni vitalik muerto ni bots ni pollas, y la retorica magufa meterosla por el culo, que hay dinero en juego.


----------



## vyk (26 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham siempre ha sido bajista . Le llaman Mr Short .
> El clapham erro al pronosticar 1 BTC = 2000 $ para el 24 de Junio ...y se comio merecidamente su OWNED pero veremos 1 BTC por debajo de 2000 $ si no hoy en unos dias / meses y muy sabiamente el clapham se bajo del carro y vendio BTC a 2800ypico hace un mes en un ATM por misero cash ...1,7 BTC
> Luego el clapham vino aqui y dijo que tambien habia vendido su 0,5 invertido en golem , factom y waves porque preferia estar fuera de juego .
> El clapham es posiblemente el unico forero recalcitrantemente bajista del Foro de las Alts que no duce en llamar burbuja a la p ethereum
> ...



El clapham, tío. De cryptos sabrás un rato pero creo que no tienes demasiado claro lo que es un oxímoron.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 20:25 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Yo ya no se que pensar...no estoy seguro de que eth o ninguna de las otras criptos vuelva a recuperar su valor...lo mismo esto baja hasta los niveles de hace 2 meses...
> 
> Por que ha bajado todo de forma tan brutal? lo cierto es que nadie tiene la respuesta, ni vitalik muerto ni bots ni pollas, y la retorica magufa meterosla por el culo, que hay dinero en juego.



Respuesta corta y simplificada de por qué ha bajado: somos gacelillas.


----------



## Claudius (26 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham siempre ha sido bajista . Le llaman Mr Short .
> El clapham erro al pronosticar 1 BTC = 2000 $ para el 24 de Junio ...y se comio merecidamente su OWNED pero veremos 1 BTC por debajo de 2000 $ si no hoy en unos dias / meses y muy sabiamente el clapham se bajo del carro y vendio BTC a 2800ypico hace un mes en un ATM por misero cash ...1,7 BTC



Pues muy listo no fuiste, si tan claro lo tenías, haberte puesto en cortos y apalancado tanta verborrea para 2 btc.


----------



## Donald Draper (26 Jun 2017)

Ni un mísero THANKS 

Mi frase favorita de la vida ahora mismo.


----------



## Alxemi (26 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo ya no se que pensar...no estoy seguro de que eth o ninguna de las otras criptos vuelva a recuperar su valor...lo mismo esto baja hasta los niveles de hace 2 meses...
> 
> Por que ha bajado todo de forma tan brutal? lo cierto es que nadie tiene la respuesta, ni vitalik muerto ni bots ni pollas, y la retorica magufa meterosla por el culo, que hay dinero en juego.



Bitcoin seguro que si, las otras, algunas si y otras no.

Yo si se porqué ha bajado todo de manera tan brutal: Porque había subido todo mucho antes... MIND-BLOWN!


----------



## Kondarra (26 Jun 2017)

Voy a trazar mi estrategia. Si se habla mucho de ICOs, vender. Si hay apariciones estelares en este hilo, comprar.
Ni un mísero Sugus.


----------



## haruki murakami (26 Jun 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Ni un mísero THANKS
> 
> Mi frase favorita de la vida ahora mismo.



-----------------------------------
Y eso que no has leído cuando ponía ni un misero Dash
Ni un misero Ether
Etc....

Como dijo paketazo: "Elclapham nos puede volver ricos a todos en el foro...solo hay que distinguir cuando él cree que habla en serio y cuando de verdad habla en serio"... Algo así...
En todo caso, elclapham no es ningún tonto. A los que lo tomen por troll...creanme. No lo es.

Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## vyk (26 Jun 2017)

Personalmente, creo que en caso de que las cryptos volvieran a llamémoslo su valor "normal" o al precio previo al subidón significaría su fin. Quedaría de forma testimonial el bitcoin y poco más.

Esta es la última oportunidad que tienen para demostrar una utilidad real y que han venido para quedarse, lo demás es papel mojado. Y no hablo de 5 o 6 elegidas, hablo de todas.

Y honestamente, me parece raro que maten la gallina de los huevos de oro tan pronto y de forma tan mezquina.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 21:37 ----------

No quiero "calentar chicharros", pero iconomi me parece de las pocas que presenta un proyecto diferenciado, claro, definido en el tiempo y serio"

El 1 de Agosto la prueba de oro. Como la caguen a la mierda se va.


----------



## haruki murakami (26 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Personalmente, creo que en caso de que las cryptos volvieran a llamémoslo su valor "normal" o al precio previo al subidón significaría su fin. Quedaría de forma testimonial el bitcoin y poco más.
> 
> Esta es la última oportunidad que tienen para demostrar una utilidad real y que han venido para quedarse, lo demás es papel mojado. Y no hablo de 5 o 6 elegidas, hablo de todas.
> 
> Y honestamente, me parece raro que maten la gallina de los huevos de oro tan pronto y de forma tan mezquina.



----------------------------------------

Las criptomedas se van a usar...pero no creo que de las 760 que hay se lleguen a usar 20....eso de seguro.


----------



## remonster (26 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo ya no se que pensar...no estoy seguro de que eth o ninguna de las otras criptos vuelva a recuperar su valor...lo mismo esto baja hasta los niveles de hace 2 meses...
> 
> Por que ha bajado todo de forma tan brutal? lo cierto es que nadie tiene la respuesta, ni vitalik muerto ni bots ni pollas, y la retorica magufa meterosla por el culo, que hay dinero en juego.



2 meses no...son 2 digitos...

Por qué? Poe qué? Por qué baja? No te habias hecho tantas preguntas cuando subía...


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Personalmente, creo que en caso de que las cryptos volvieran a llamémoslo su valor "normal" o al precio previo al subidón significaría su fin. Quedaría de forma testimonial el bitcoin y poco más.
> 
> Esta es la última oportunidad que tienen para demostrar una utilidad real y que han venido para quedarse, lo demás es papel mojado. Y no hablo de 5 o 6 elegidas, hablo de todas.
> 
> ...




Discrepo.

El smart money ha hecho caja...que hasta de bula tributaria global ha dispuesto y éso también acaba este año. Retomará posiciones con la mitad o las doblará con todo...y a echar cañas a tutiplén. 

Tapete , crupiers y barajas nuevas ...hacia la adopción masiva y el ciudadano de a pie / al que, además, de disparar la burbuja hasta el infinito y más allá, asustarían los precios /.

En cuanto las fiat cards-wallets y una hornada de interfaces de parvulario estén operativos, empieza el show.

Posición, posición, posición...


----------



## Pirro (26 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> 2 meses no...son 2 digitos...
> 
> Por qué? Poe qué? Por qué baja? No te habias hecho tantas preguntas cuando subía...



Venga tio, di cual crees que es el precio objetivo en el que se podrán saquear cadáveres.


----------



## vyk (26 Jun 2017)

Entrar y ver un -50% como me pasa a mi no es fácilmente digerible, la verdad. Yo me lo tomo como un juego porque no invierto "locuras", apuesto por un proyecto que me guste y mantengo.

Pero siempre le queda uno el gusanillo de que no ha entyrado en el momento adecuado (sobre todo viendo lo que está pasando), aunque me temo de que es inherente a este mundo. Aquí nunca se entra en el momento adecuado.


----------



## remonster (26 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Venga tio, di cual crees que es el precio objetivo en el que se podrán saquear cadáveres.



Yo empiezo a encular a Davitin con eth a 2 digitos...no es broma...


----------



## Kondarra (26 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El clapham lo tiene claro porque dice una cosa y la contraria. Así todos acertamos, si el día 16 de junio dices que viene una gran bajada, llega el 22, la cosa remonta, y vuelves a postear rectificando diciendo que no que aún no baja, que el BTC y ETH son 2 moles que no caen nunca.
> 
> 
> 
> Luego si baja aciertas siempre. Es el mejor método que hay, te lo compro, 100% de efectividad.





También pasó en dos días de decir que ETH no tardaría en superar a BTC a decir que no tenía futuro. Hace poco decía que Waves estaba a precio de chollazo, ahora todo es caro. 
Hasta un reloj estropeado da bien la hora dos veces al día.


----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Vende ya Davitin!!! Que nos vamos a 2 díiiiiigitossssss!!



Vendi a mediodia, ya no te quedas con el dinero de la universidad de mis higos::


----------



## Divad (26 Jun 2017)

Ha bajado por lo mismo de siempre, hay que pagar las fiestas... 


Spoiler



[youtube]KzRzfxwuAMw[/youtube]



Constantemente todo se está transformando y no podemos ignorar que la creación de la cadena de bloques ha sido para actualizar el Sistema.

[youtube]A1KwKkh-03c[/youtube]


----------



## Helios_pc (26 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ha bajado por lo mismo de siempre, hay que pagar las fiestas...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ese Dolmen! Estuve hace un par de semanas allí y en Santa derroida eulalia

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

Yo tengo otra explicación para el bajón: gran parte de la criptopasta que han sacado los organizadores de las ICOs se está liquidando para poder pagar sueldos, infraestructuras, etc., para el desarrollo de los proyectos.


----------



## Morsa (26 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo estoy tranquilo por los muchachos que hicieran un ROI+10% han tenido semanas y meses. Se les informó por triplicado..
> A los que pudieron, y no quisieron, quedan bautizados.
> A los que aguantaron el modo FOMO, pues que estén atentos para las posibles entradas (en varios lotes mejor).



Aún habiendo hecho eso con otros multiplicadores y andar en free ride el dolor de barriga del día de hoy no me lo quito ni a tiros :: 

Tierra quemada, 3 del top 100 en verde::

PD-Parece que ETH se está dando la vuelta y a lo mejor tarda un poco lo de los dos digitos


----------



## san_miguel (26 Jun 2017)

De las que yo sigo de las que menos han bajado han sido, XRP, PIVX, XMR, ETC, KMD, el resto del 20% en adelante.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2017)

Tambien os digo una cosa...las altcoins son una forma rapida de ganar mucha pasta especulando, los inversores que han descubierto el cripto mundo no creo que vayan a abandonar a la gallina de los huevos de oro...yo creo que se han juntado varias cosas...el rumor del vitalik, gente sacando dinero de las criptos para gastarlo, peña que se ha acojonado con estos movimientos y vende con panico, y grandes inversores jugando con sus bots...hace menos de dos semanas paso lo mismo, el marketcap se fue a menos de 100k desde 116 y casi se recupero....el tiempo dira si ha sido algo coyuntural o algo estructural, por mi parte esta claro, si no nos recuperamos, solo fue un sueño de verano y volvemos a la normalidad...pero si lo hacemos, mas de uno se tendra que callar la boca con el rollo mesianico de que se acaba el mundo y bitcoin es el unico dios verdadero y aceptar la "nueva normalidad".

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 21:20 ----------




Morsa dijo:


> Aún habiendo hecho eso con otros multiplicadores y andar en free ride el dolor de barriga del día de hoy no me lo quito ni a tiros ::
> 
> Tierra quemada, 3 del top 100 en verde::
> 
> PD-Parece que ETH se está dando la vuelta y a lo mejor tarda un poco lo de los dos digitos



No te fies de eth...anoche llego a los 260 y de madrugada se recupero hasta los 300 dolares, y en cuestiin de horas otra vez al infierno.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 21:23 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> De las que yo sigo de las que menos han bajado han sido, XRP, PIVX, XMR, ETC, KMD, el resto del 20% en adelante.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Etc y xrp se han portado de puta madre, las cosas como son.

En otro orden de cosas, yo creo que estan habiendo ataques directos contra eth...primero la venta masiva de 30 kilates que hubo eb coinbase y que precipito el precio de eth hace semana y media, y ahora lo del rumor de vitalik...alguien quiere que sw desplome el precio interesadamente?


----------



## psiloman (26 Jun 2017)

Si ponemos velas de 1 día, dentro de la debacle, todo se ve más claro, la subida había sido muy bestia. Pongo la Bollinger band:

























Visto así hasta parece una corrección dentro de lo normal...

El problema es perder todo lo ganado en un mes y/o haber entrado arriba.

COMPRAR BARATO, VENDER CARO. Parece un consejo fácil de seguir, pero en la práctica se complica mucho, entre otras cosas por la excesiva ambición de pelotazo fuerte y rápido que tenemos a veces, yo soy el primero en caer en ese pecado.


----------



## jorge (26 Jun 2017)

Joder, que pena ver a nuestros criptohijos tan bajos, míralos ahí, dándose a la dronja, con el futuro tan prometedor al que apuntaban...Pero como criptopadre humilde y responsable que sólo adoptó a los que podía, no los abandonaré, por lo menos a los que me quedan. El otro día cuando dejé a mis ethers ahí tirados en el arcén, vi una escena por el retrovisor que nunca se me olvidará, que ojitos de desesperanza ponían, como los de Vitalik.


----------



## sirpask (26 Jun 2017)

De vez en cuando hay que dar una patada al Manzano, que ganas me está entrando de entrar con unos dineros ... Esperaremos a mañana, a ver si sigue la escabechina.


----------



## vyk (27 Jun 2017)

Cornell Professor: $150 Million Bancor is Flawed


----------



## Claudius (27 Jun 2017)

Recordad.. que todavía falta que Bitstamp anuncie la fecha de inclusión de Eth, (para Junio era) y la apertura total a Margin Trading (apalancamientos) que están abriendo esto último para testear en beta a unos pocos usuarios y pinta bien.

Para Lite, el anuncio de la fecha la hizo subir en torno a 8$ a ojo.


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2017)

Cuándo comprar barato y vender caro?

Entrada a comprar barato en la última semana del mes y vender caro entre el 12-15, después una semana de locos y la última volvemos con las rebajas.

Las bajadas se notan más cuanto más sube de valor la chapa de turno. Bitcoin lleva unas rebajas de 900$ y se está sufriendo por las demás? :: 

Solo hay que estar al loro si cambian los patrones y listo


----------



## common sense (27 Jun 2017)

http://www.fele.es/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/REBAJAS-WEB.png


----------



## davitin (27 Jun 2017)

Lo importante es que la mayoria estamos a salvo y con el dinero cambiado a fiat y esperando acaparar cuando amaine el vendabal.


----------



## vyk (27 Jun 2017)

Está volviendo a entrar dinero en Iconomi. Pasa lo mismo en las demás?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (27 Jun 2017)

Compañeros, creo q no hay q cogerle cariño a ninguna moneda, por lo menos no a todas, muchas veces nos cuesta vender cuando esta todo super verde y subido, y da miedo vender y q suba esa moneda q tienes como oro en paño, y no poder comprar tantas despues...pero es q si vendes arriba, aunque te pierdas un trozo de subida, en la caida puedes hacer estragos teniendo cash fresquito.


----------



## hoppe (27 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Está volviendo a entrar dinero en Iconomi. Pasa lo mismo en las demás?



Eso parece, al menos todas las de mi cartera se van recuperando, y el marketcap ha subido en 2 horas de 91k a 95k.

Estoy en un punto ahora que si cambio a Fiat salgo con ganancias, pero si se da la vuelta recompraré más caro. Y por experiencia, todos los movimientos que he hecho a estas horas me salen rana..... Por lo que me quedo quietecito, y mañana ya veré si sigue lloviendo o sale el sol.


----------



## davitin (27 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Compañeros, creo q no hay q cogerle cariño a ninguna moneda, por lo menos no a todas, muchas veces nos cuesta vender cuando esta todo super verde y subido, y da miedo vender y q suba esa moneda q tienes como oro en paño, y no poder comprar tantas despues...pero es q si vendes arriba, aunque te pierdas un trozo de subida, en la caida puedes hacer estragos teniendo cash fresquito.



Lo que hay que hacer es mentalizarse de que no hay que tratar de sacar el maximo rendimiento, hay que trazar unas lineas, tener una disciplina, marcar un tanto por ciento de beneficio que quieres ganar y vender ahi siempre, suba o baje despues.


----------



## jorge (27 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es mentalizarse de que no hay que tratar de sacar el maximo rendimiento, hay que trazar unas lineas, tener una disciplina, marcar un tanto por ciento de beneficio que quieres ganar y vender ahi siempre, suba o baje despues.



Bueno, sí y no, a no ser que la estrategia fuese plantarte cuando llevas un 1000% y lógicamente te conformes con esa súper plusvalía, pero nadie se esperaba está locura que hemos vivido, y muchos por ser conservadores se han perdido una fiesta absolutamente salvaje en la que por haber invertido unos pocos euros si hubiesen mantenido posiciones hoy serían dueños de cinco o más cifras en su cuenta bancaria habiendo invertido mierda.
Yo la unica miga, o por lo menos la que yo persigo es holdear proyectos que me parezcan interesantes desde el principio y ver si se repite un milagro como ha pasado con BTC, ZEC, DSH, XRP, ETH y tantas otras que han hecho muy felices a sus poseedores. Tradear es un vicio y da muchas alegrías pero también disgustos, pero ahí no está la chicha, o por lo menos para mi.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (27 Jun 2017)

Hay q mirar el mercado, si llega a los 116k..no creo q suba mucho mas, ahi ya esta la balanza si bajarse del viaje unos dias y perderse una subida grande o descansar, lo q parece es q no entra mucho mas dinero fresco, no creo q llegue a 120 sin pegar otra caida y si llega a 125 veremos otra gorda como esta, pq hay gente q mueve esto y quiere q asi sea, pq mientras nosotros tenemos q remar un 20% de perdidas, ellos ganan mas q eso.


----------



## davitin (27 Jun 2017)

Eth casi a 270 dolares en bittrex, esta como una puta cabra, lo mismo se vuelve a poner en 300 como ayer de madrugada.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 23:27 ----------




jorge dijo:


> Bueno, sí y no, a no ser que la estrategia fuese plantarte cuando llevas un 1000% y lógicamente te conformes con esa súper plusvalía, pero nadie se esperaba está locura que hemos vivido, y muchos por ser conservadores se han perdido una fiesta absolutamente salvaje en la que por haber invertido unos pocos euros si hubiesen mantenido posiciones hoy serían dueños de cinco o más cifras en su cuenta bancaria habiendo invertido mierda.
> Yo la unica miga, o por lo menos la que yo persigo es holdear proyectos que me parezcan interesantes desde el principio y ver si se repite un milagro como ha pasado con BTC, ZEC, DSH, XRP, ETH y tantas otras que han hecho muy felices a sus poseedores. Tradear es un vicio y da muchas alegrías pero también disgustos, pero ahí no está la chicha, o por lo menos para mi.



Tampoco te creas que eso de sacarse 50.000 euros invirtiendo 500 le ha pasado a mucha gente...no te creas todo lo que se dice por aqui...a alguno le ha pasado pero teniendo mucha mucha suerte mas que otra cosa.

Por eso hay que trincar ahora los proyectos que van saliendo, los de decimales, hacerse con unas miles de monedas...quien sabe si en seis meses valdra cada una varios dolares.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 23:29 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Hay q mirar el mercado, si llega a los 116k..no creo q suba mucho mas, ahi ya esta la balanza si bajarse del viaje unos dias y perderse una subida grande o descansar, lo q parece es q no entra mucho mas dinero fresco, no creo q llegue a 120 sin pegar otra caida y si llega a 125 veremos otra gorda como esta, pq hay gente q mueve esto y quiere q asi sea, pq mientras nosotros tenemos q remar un 20% de perdidas, ellos ganan mas q eso.



Quiza en unos meses vuelvan a meter pasta a saco y el marketcap suba espectacularmente como la ultima vez, pero si, yo creo que ahora mismo la cosa no da mas de si, a futuro seguramente si.


----------



## jorge (27 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eth casi a 270 dolares en bittrex, esta como una puta cabra, lo mismo se vuelve a poner en 300 como ayer de madrugada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 23:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Más que suerte es comprarlas "baratas" y olvidarte del todo, y ver el tema años después, pero para hacer eso, lejos de la suerte, tienes que tener una paciencia de Dioses y una sangre fría a la par. Quién no hubiese vendido BTC comprado a céntimos en cuento se hubiese puesto en 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600 con unas subidas y bajadas salvajes? 
Aquí la pregunta del millón es si estamos a tiempo de vivir esos prodigios o como dice el clapham el chu chu ya partió.


----------



## impacto (27 Jun 2017)

Los Koreanos estan comprando ETH a 290-285 ... trankilos
NO PUEDEN SUBIR SIEMPRE... las correciones son necesarias...
Hace un año podias comprar GameCredits a 0.03 centimos...

Es comprensible para el que se haya subido ahora que esto sea inaguantable sobre todo si se estan jugando el dinero, pero que aqui hay peña que se esta jugando un dinero que nosotros no podemos ni oler, esa peña no va a permitir que se desmonte el chiringuito, recuerdo que Buterin (Prodigio) se deshizo del 25% de sus ETH valiendo como 8 pavos ( medio relacionado y algo despues de la debilidad del DAO) , anda que no se arrepentira ahora jajaajaj, esto es una carrera de fondo el que quiere ir rapido acabara desfondado igual que el que entra y sale tiene el riesgo de perder monedillas por el camino, al final todo es lo que se habla por arriba, define una posicion, la que sea, y ten claros los limites, estas comodo en FIAT mantente, quieres comprar pero estas esperando el suelo?? A quien no le ha pasado de acostarse pensando en una coin y que al dia siguiente valga un +30% ?? ::

Grafica: modo explosion de la burbuja, el problema es que esto ya se ha visto otras veces... No se no se... quien viese un minilateral y para arriba y un efecto replica pufff soñar es gratis jjajja :XX: El que sea conservador que se baje que pueden venir curvas.

Obviamente he palmado miles de pavos hoy, no me da para tenerlo todo refugiado, pero aun así has de tomartelo con la misma filosofia que vinieron... Tampoco salgo a beber como si hubiese un mañana cada dia que gano ( de 3 meses hasta hace unos dias hubise sido una locura) Estas jugando, acepta las normas e intenta aprovecharte de la mejor manera posible.. esto es largo.. Roma no se construyo en un dia y si se palmase y se fuese a la mierda todo al final de todo... pues habra que aceptar las predicciones bitcoñeras... ::ahhh nooo jajajaj vosotros vais incluidos en el saco jajajaj que casualidad que sigue subiendo el market cap de BTC a la vez que se desploma su cotiz... y aun así 41%... que pasara si pasado el apocalipsis.... hubiese otro arreon altCOÑERO??o en Shitland??... Ellos necesitan BTC pero el BTC tambien los necesita a ellos, De todo el movimiento de flujo monetario del BTC, cuanto es para operar con otras alts?? Que porcentaje del uso total en las transacciones que BTC abarca?? Desde que momento el BTC invirtio su tendencia bajista despues del boom (ENERO 15)Como se han ido moviendo esas cifras??... :bla:
:abajo:


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2017)

Bien jugado aparcando en el FIAT. La única contra es que obliga a estar conectado si se quiere hacer una entrada manual ya que por la volatilidad los pueden reventar.


Encontrando patrones... :fiufiu:

ETH 
24/05/17 = Máx. 224,37$


Spoiler












25/05/2017 - 27/05/17 = Rebajas hasta los 131,08$


Spoiler












28/05/2017 – 13/06/2017 = Fiestas hasta los 411,18$


Spoiler












14/06/17	27/06/17 = Comienzan las grandes rebajas


Spoiler






















Primer máximo de 224,37$
2 días de resaca.
17 días de fiestas sin parar.
13 días de rebajas

17 positivos
15 negativos

Quedan 3 días para el 1 de Julio, puede seguir aumentando las rebajas o ir lateral 2 días. La fiesta puede comenzar en cualquier momento y el 30 o el 1 ya debería de estar sonando la música 

Los 640$~ para el 13 de Julio y después rebajas hasta los 480$~


----------



## davitin (27 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Bien jugado aparcando en el FIAT. La única contra es que obliga a estar conectado si se quiere hacer una entrada manual ya que por la volatilidad los pueden reventar.
> 
> 
> Encontrando patrones... :fiufiu:
> ...



Divad, por que piensas que para el 1 de julio habra subidon en eth? patrones? evento con eth? Un soplo de Asthar Sheran?::


----------



## remonster (27 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Vendi a mediodia, ya no te quedas con el dinero de la universidad de mis higos::



Hostia tio, avisa con tiempo que ya rebota!

---------- Post added 27-jun-2017 at 04:33 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es mentalizarse de que no hay que tratar de sacar el maximo rendimiento, hay que trazar unas lineas, tener una disciplina, marcar un tanto por ciento de beneficio que quieres ganar y vender ahi siempre, suba o baje despues.



Hablas como un pro!


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Divad, por que piensas que para el 1 de julio habra subidon en eth? patrones? evento con eth? Un soplo de Asthar Sheran?::



Por el patrón que he puesto.



Spoiler



Y por un soplo de 4D :XX:::



También me puedo equivocar, por lo que cada uno decida lo que le de la gana.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (27 Jun 2017)

Yo creo q con wagerr voy a hacer buen negocio, y el q las comprara en la primera ronda ni te digo...creo q han recaudado 10 millones en la ico puede ser? Eso solo puede subir y subir. Si llega a 100 millones de market cap, cosa q tiene cualquier moneda medio decente..hago un x10..si sale bien claro jeje pero el tema de aceptar fiat etc..les va a dar muchos puntos creo.


----------



## haruki murakami (27 Jun 2017)

Dominancia bitcoin 42%. Recuperando su posición.(no soy bitcoñero)
Las rebajas siguen hoy. Si el marketcap no sube a 100k en menos de 12 horas, vamos a ver uno entre los 84k y los 89k dentro de 1 día. Creo que algo así podría hacer que muchos holders vendan y la sangre empezará a correr por las calles de shitland y habría que hacer como el Warren...comprar solo en ese momento.


----------



## p_pin (27 Jun 2017)

La caída ya está en páginas de bolsa, aunque no sabría decir si es bueno o malo

*El ethereum se desploma un 24%, en medio de una oleada de ventas en el bitcoin y otras criptodivisas

Caídas en 38 de las principales 40 divisas digitales
El mercado de las divisas digitales pierde 13.000 millones de dólares en un solo día*
El ethereum se desploma un 24%, en medio de una oleada de ventas en el bitcoin y otras criptodivisas - Bolsamanía.com


Yo creo que ante el subidón de estos 2 meses, y records de capitalización, ha habido un parón, dejó de entrar pasta fiat, que es la que mueve ésto, y cansandos de "esperar" se ha empezado a hacer caja, produciendo efecto contagio


----------



## paketazo (27 Jun 2017)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)

os pego el de Dash, pero tenéis el de LTC, ETH, BTC... solo tenéis que cambiarlo en la dirección de la barra.

Como me imaginaba y se comentó por aquí, la euforia se puede convertir en decepción casi a la velocidad que estalla un cohete en el aire.

¿esto se acaba?...¿se hunde el barco?

Pues que queréis que os diga, yo duermo la mar de tranquilo, incluso más que si lo viera subiendo como hace 2 semanas.

Esto os guste o no (supongo que irá por barrios), es lo más sano que le podía pasar al mercado si pretendemos que continue la adopción y sobre todo la distribución de "fichas"

Acaso creéis como os digo siempre, que monedas con 2000 holders pueden ir a algún lado...podrán subir de 1 a 100, pero si los holders no sueltan una, no sirve para nada, y será cuestión de tiempo que se ostie de nuevo.

Yo cuando veo estas bajadas, solo pienso en distribución.

Como podéis ver en la gráfica que adjunto al principio, no se ha incrementado la masa de oferta de monedas, y la demanda permanece estable (hablo de Dash, pero en el top 10 es más o menos idem) 

¿Qué quiere decir esto?

Sencillo...manipulación de índices con solo las monedas que hay en el propio índice...no están entrando apenas monedas de los wallets.

Yo mismo estaba hace 2 semanas de 5100 en rich list de Dash y ahora más o menos sigo igual después de haber bajado la coin 40$...o sea, solo se vende lo que ya estaba en los exchangers para mover la cotización.

Por desgracia en este foro y otros muchos, la gente es muy impulsiva, y solo ven lo que los creadores de mercado quieren que vean.

Es probable que por este motivo...más viejo que andar patrás, sea tan complicado que un "hombre de a pie" se "forre" en bolsa o similares, pues los impulsos y la aversión a perder lo invertido son tan fuertes que se podrían asemejar al propio instinto de supervivencia.

Como dijo el maestro *Claudius* ROI + 10% o 20% y a vivir que son dos días.

Mucha suerte y cabeza.


----------



## jashita (27 Jun 2017)

El grupo de Telegram anda muy parado. No sé si es que la gente sólo espera que les den chivatazos de próximos pelotazos.
Me gustaría conocer las experiencias que habeís tenido con las diferentes coins. Yo con waves y bitshares contento. El DEX de BTS lo he usado para salvaguardar parte del botín en USD.

Por otro lado, en este contexto bajista se observa que hay monedas que tienen fuerte respaldo de sus seguidores. Serán estas las que observarán mayores recuperaciones? o lo serán por el contrario, aquellas de las que han saltado sus poseedores?






_ordenes de compra y venta_


----------



## haruki murakami (27 Jun 2017)

Alguien que me resuma que es Bitcoin Plus? se ha hecho un x2 en dos dias..de 90 dolares a $180 (ahora mismo)...eso sin mencionar que ya lleva un x 60 en 3 meses (estaba en $3.0 usd). *Esta Bitcoin plus tiene que ver algo con el fork de Bitcoin? o el BTC Unlimited?*

Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (27 Jun 2017)

Pregunta noob/newbie: ¿qué criterios seguís para elegir un exchange respecto a otro para comprar y vender criptomonedas? ¿Cuántas más haya disponibles y más seguro sea el exchange mejor? Estoy mirando List of all cryptocurrency exchanges y parece que kraken es el más popular, pero no es el que más criptos tiene disponibles, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## michinato (27 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)
> 
> os pego el de Dash, pero tenéis el de LTC, ETH, BTC... solo tenéis que cambiarlo en la dirección de la barra.
> 
> ...




No se me había ocurrido, pero es una excelente idea.

Voy a hacer lo mismo con mi wallet de ETH y otro par de posiciones en el ranking y cuando acabe la caída revisaré si han subido/bajado.

Eso sí, si la caida se debe a manipulación de índices y solo se vende lo que ya estaba en los exchangers para mover la cotización, no habrá la distribución que comentas. 

O lo que es lo mismo, si no entran monedas nuevas y todos los que tenemos las monedas en nuestros wallets somos holders y no vendemos, esto no va a ayudar a que continúe la adopción.


----------



## paketazo (27 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> No se me había ocurrido, pero es una excelente idea.
> 
> Voy a hacer lo mismo con mi wallet de ETH y otro par de posiciones en el ranking y cuando acabe la caída revisaré si han subido/bajado.
> 
> ...



¡BINGO!...por eso hay que ver en que momento empiezan a entrar nuevas coins a la palestra con el aumento de volumen en la parte de la oferta.

De todos modos muchas coins que la gente tiene en los exchanger por comodidad y dicen jamás venderán, son las primeras en ser vendidas y salir del exchanger hacia wallets de manos fuertes.

De momento en la bajada algo se ha distribuido, pero relativamente poco para una media de un -25% quién más y quién menos.

Hasta que nos "quemen" a todos, esto no estallará.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (27 Jun 2017)

Ahora mismo hacer hold es hacer el "gili"... Todo a fiat en el exchange (sin sacarlo a la cuenta bancaria) y a esperar como un buitre a que paren las bajadas...

A ver si es verdad que podemos trincar eth a 50 pavos otra vez (aunque vete a saber si vuelve a subir).


----------



## Superoeo (27 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora mismo hacer hold es hacer el "gili"... Todo a fiat en el exchange (sin sacarlo a la cuenta bancaria) y a esperar como un buitre a que paren las bajadas...
> 
> A ver si es verdad que podemos trincar eth a 50 pavos otra vez (aunque vete a saber si vuelve a subir).



Si estás en Poloniex o en Bitrex, ¿Cömo te sales a fiat? Porque esa posibilidad solo está en Kraken, no?


----------



## davitin (27 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Si estás en Poloniex o en Bitrex, ¿Cömo te sales a fiat? Porque esa posibilidad solo está en Kraken, no?



Pasas los eth o lo que tengas a coinbase, vendes y lo dejas en la cuenta fiat del exchange, sin pasarlo a tu cuenta bancaria.

Coinbase cobra comision y no tiene los mejores precios del mundo, pero peor es que se te deprecie la moneda un 10% cada dia y sin freno a la vista.


----------



## orbeo (27 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pasas los eth o lo que tengas a coinbase, vendes y lo dejas en la cuenta fiat del exchange, sin pasarlo a tu cuenta bancaria.
> 
> Coinbase cobra comision y no tiene los mejores precios del mundo, pero peor es que se te deprecie la moneda un 10% cada dia y sin freno a la vista.



No saldría mejor comprar usdt? O mandarlos a kraken?


----------



## juli (27 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)
> 
> os pego el de Dash, pero tenéis el de LTC, ETH, BTC... solo tenéis que cambiarlo en la dirección de la barra.
> 
> ...



No entiendo muy bien el post . No sé si la pasta es la base de que todo vaya bien...o de que todo sea una mierda...o que con los compro oro de capa caída y las chapas sin moverse haya que salir a regalar bullion como chocolatinas. El discurso metalero dsobre la riqueza real está en las antípodas de éso. La blockchain no es riqueza real ? No era una prometedora avalancha de ventajas para la sociedad ?

La adopción masiva no implica también USO ? O es que la adopción son sólo primos pagando por sus coins más de lo que pagué yo y soltándolas por más aún y así hasta el infinito ? La blockchain es una ola de fiat...o de mejoras socioeconómicas reales ?

Si algo bueno pueden traer las opíparas financiaciones vistas es tranquilidad para que los proyectos respaldados evolucionen. No ves a esos teams consolidándolos y mejorándolos , en definitiva favoreciendo la distribución de esos servicios con la consiguiente distribución del modo de pago exigido ara solicitarlos ? Un proyecto son coins ...o servicios ? La blockchain es poder socioeconómico...o simple pasta electrónica ? 

Los bits no valen nada y recrearlos menos. Ayer ví una coin llamada DASHS , con "ese" final...con idéntica tipografía al Dash que conocemos todos. Es igual ?...supongo que no. Es una extensión de la original ? Lo dudo. Qué hace ? En principio, posiblemente nada por sí misma.

Puedes crear una plataforma llamada ethereum ...que se proclame lista para colgar miles de tokens de ella. Cotizaría a la par ? Lo dudo...aunque lejanamente posible. Haría lo mismo y dispondría de los mismos tokens que la original , incluso con todos los lastres del pak ETH a día de hoy ? Pues a día de hoy, IMPOSIBLE. 

Una empresa exo-cripto como Basf cuesta 4 veces ETH , más del doble de BTC . Te parece una referencia objetiva en base a su aportación socioeconómica presente y la que lleva en perspectiva ? A mí, NO. La ENTIDAD de Apple te parece 20 veces máyor que la de BTC ? A mí , ni por el forro. Sí que hay algo considerable : Apple HACE COSAS, de principio a fin y en un amplio espectro. 

La solución está en que la gente venda sus coins o buena parte de ellas ?. Ahí estriba el poderío de un sector...o el de un "mercado" ? Crees que una blockchain poderosa - no digo cara, sino fértil y segura - necesita los exchanges distorsionadores para distribuírse ? - Yo lo veo una nimiedad como problema una vez alcanzado un nivel potente y fiable de servicio . Crees que esa distribución inicial no se puede atomizar ? / Recuerdas lo que apuntaba sobre mi sincera curiosidad hacia el planteamiento de Dash respecto a su sitio bajo el sol, su producto...y su corta emisión ? 

Estamos a un paso de ver llegar aplicaciones a paladas. Que GAME , no digo LTC , ni BTC , una propuesta de 3a fila en el global de criptos, saque su fucking plataforma en condiciones de "enchufar y rular" y ya veremos la incidencia que tiene su megahinchazón de 3 putas chapas. 

Para mí, lo más etéreo de la blockchain, no es, pero ni por el forro, su precio...regalado lo veo a veces en determinados proyectos. Lo que sobra es cháchara y para bien y para mal, sobre cháchara hemos pagado. En cuanto ese precio se refleje sobre servicios - y servicios tremendamente novedosos y potentes - la cuestión de la pasta y la especulación pasará, y aún posiblemente aumentando , a un segundo plano...y los trileros tendrán que poner los huevos donde ponen la boca . 

Cuánto valdría LTC tras una rueda de prensa mañana de 50 devs presentando el abanico de aplicaciones llave en mano que puede presentar - más bien medio presentar  - hoy ETH ? Cuánto valdría Dash con 1000 delegaciones abiertas con cash calentito disponible en las principales ciudades del globo ? Lo ves lejano ? Al final, es cuestión de fe en tu discurso y de poner 4 chavos sobre la mesa...que no se tardarían en pillar / Imaginas una ICO para el departamento de Segwit y Lnetworks de LTC con n paper a 3 meses vista ? ...o una para franquiciar ventanillas de Dash por todo el mundo a un mes vista ?...fracaso seguro, no ? -

POSICIÓN POSICIÓN POSICIÓN. Que quien no pueda cambiar el índice de USD a ETH o BTC las iba a pasar reputas, ya está dicho y literalmente así. El no dormir tranquilo una temporada no parece salirse demasido del guión en algún caso, no ?

Supongo , y acabo como empecé, que algo se me escapa en esa causalidad entre pasta y fluidez - y supongo que hasta de una evidencia rotunda , qué le vamos a hacer...aunque tal vez en el fondo no sea sino precisamente reincidir en una clave abslotumante viciada que es el origen de este momentum -...pero es que de todos modos , sería un tamiz muy concreto en el que entiendo que cabrían muchos otros y hablando de valor, para empezar, aportes valiosos...que pocos, no parecen .

En resumen : Para mí, lo que sobra no es la pasta, está muuuuuy lejos de ser la pasta. Es el humo. Y cada minuto le queda un minuto menos.


----------



## davitin (27 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No saldría mejor comprar usdt? O mandarlos a kraken?



No se, puede ser...yo es que nunca he usado usdt, aunque parece que cumplen lo que dicen y va mas o menos parejo al dolar.


----------



## juli (27 Jun 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> ¿que % se lleva un exchange por cambiar de moneda?



al lado de lo que mangonean por muy variados conceptos , el azucarillo del café.


----------



## orbeo (27 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> No se, puede ser...yo es que nunca he usado usdt, aunque parece que cumplen lo que dicen y va mas o menos parejo al dolar.



Por eso mismo, se supone que usdt mantiene paridad con el dolar, lo que no se es la diferencia de comisiones de pasar alts a euro o a usdt, esta noche lo mirare en Kraken a ver


----------



## juli (27 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> O lo que es lo mismo, si no entran monedas nuevas y todos los que tenemos las monedas en nuestros wallets somos holders y no vendemos, esto no va a ayudar a que continúe la adopción.



Ese proceso hacia monedas nuevas es inexorable y con los costes de producción + mantenimeinto / teams , gastos y nodos / como horizonte...pero está lejos de "tocar" ahora.

Las aplicaciones actuales HACEN cosas , algunas ya directamente en el mercado y de empezar a hacerse notar a proliferar y hasta saturar, un paso. No sólo de roadmaps vive el hombre. Y esas aplicaciones reales y esos lugares bajo el sol van a valer su peso en oro , las primeras para usuarios y las segundas para grandes corporacions, que van a estar perfectamente dispuestos a pagarlas en ambos casos.

Al final, se puede hacer perfectamente un paralelismo entra la botella medio llena y medio vacía : Se puede hablar de lo que el término blockchain cobra de más ...o de los resultados que la blockchain da de menos . Ésos puntos tienden SIEMPRE a uno de encuentro , siempre opinable...pero para mí es diáfano que se van a igualar hacia arriba y no hacia abajo y que la blockchain se distribuirá por resultados y no por el precio, pues lo descompensado no es lo que cuesta, sino lo poco que a día de hoy, da. El precio, burbujitas mediante, como en todo lo novedoso, será una consecuencia.


----------



## plus ultra (27 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A PRECIOS DE HOY
> 
> Ethereum ha aumentado un 1200 % su cotizacion en 6 meses
> Ripple : 1400 % ( 6 meses )
> ...



Hasta ase no mucho no me podia ni imaginar la cantidad de inversores especialmente latinoamericanos que han metido bastante capital en las criptos sin saber absolutamente nada de este mundillo, especialmente con el subidon XRP-ETH,y van desde pequeñas cantidades 0.1 hasta decenas de BTC, visto con mis ojos.

Si después piensas en el tiron que tiene el cripto en asia pues muy fácil hacerse una idea de donde esta saliendo esos niveles de capitalización,no quiero ni imaginar el tiron que puede pegar ante una noticia de carácter oficial como que algún estado saca su coin oficial o una gran multinacional la suya digamos microsoft,apple...y cuando digo de forma oficial,es oficial no el típico rumor.

PD:Nunca he dado un misero THANKS le dare a usted el primero sus mensajes tienen mas valor del que muchos piensan.


----------



## Helios_pc (27 Jun 2017)

Veis casual las caídas de los últimos días y el ataque de hoy?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (27 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Veis casual las caídas de los últimos días y el ataque de hoy?



Están meneando el muñeco por los tobillos y bocabajo y van a hacer que pidamos la regulación de la blockchain de rodillas.


----------



## djun (27 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Veis casual las caídas de los últimos días y el ataque de hoy?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



¿Qué ataque?


----------



## Helios_pc (27 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Qué ataque?



Un ciberataque afecta a bancos y empresas de todo el mundo - 20minutos.es

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morsa (27 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Por eso mismo, se supone que usdt mantiene paridad con el dolar, lo que no se es la diferencia de comisiones de pasar alts a euro o a usdt, esta noche lo mirare en Kraken a ver




En Kraken lo puedes hacer a $ y € sin problemas y las comisiones no son nada del otro mundo, escalado de 0,26 a 0,16%, 0,24 a 0,14%... en función del volumen que lleves en tu histórico de operaciones .

La putada es que mientras lo aguantas así para esperar las rebajas te expones al síndrome Mt.Gox y casi me siento más cómodo posicionado en según que tokens en la wallet o en el ledger. 

Por cierto, pasados los ICOs, las transferencias de ETH a exchange y viceversa no me han tardado ni 8 minutos y a coste de risa.


----------



## haruki murakami (27 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Hasta ase no mucho no me podia ni imaginar la cantidad de inversores especialmente latinoamericanos que han metido bastante capital en las criptos sin saber absolutamente nada de este mundillo, especialmente con el subidon XRP-ETH,y van desde pequeñas cantidades 0.1 hasta decenas de BTC, visto con mis ojos.
> 
> Si después piensas en el tiron que tiene el cripto en asia pues muy fácil hacerse una idea de donde esta saliendo esos niveles de capitalización,no quiero ni imaginar el tiron que puede pegar ante una noticia de carácter oficial como que algún estado saca su coin oficial o una gran multinacional la suya digamos microsoft,apple...y cuando digo de forma oficial,es oficial no el típico rumor.
> 
> PD:Nunca he dado un misero THANKS le dare a usted el primero sus mensajes tienen mas valor del que muchos piensan.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Concuerdo, elclapham ve lo que muchos se niegan a ver por el optimismo. Ser optimista es bueno, pero hay que andarse con cuidado por este cryptomundo. La informacion cuenta mas que ser optimista, elclapham ha sido muy ninguneado como el dice, pero no entiendo el porque, el tiene claramente informacion relevante, nos la ha dado muchas veces y solo por un timing se ha ganado sus OWNED pero al final siempre tiene la razon... aparte del clapham creo que paketazo tambien sabe muy bien lo que hace, tambien claudius, se me escapara alguno que otro...pero de todos, el judio es el que mas lee bien el criptomundo.

Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## vyk (27 Jun 2017)

Ahora empieza a entrar pasta por un tubo.Esto está más manipulado...


----------



## tio_argyle (27 Jun 2017)

Y por arte de magia... todo en verde. Al final Divad va a tener razón...


----------



## haruki murakami (27 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Y por arte de magia... todo en verde. Al final Divad va a tener razón...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No te fies!!!!! bull trap! Espera otro bajon en breve.


----------



## Kondarra (27 Jun 2017)

Viendo la gráfica diaria, ¿buen momento para entrar en ANS a medio-largo plazo?


----------



## vyk (27 Jun 2017)

Pues no sé que me da en la nariz que nos vamos para arriba a probar nuevos máximos.

Habrá corrección gorda, pero no por ahora.


----------



## haruki murakami (27 Jun 2017)

En serio...entraron como 2 mil millones de dolares en 5 minutos, de repente casi todo en verde...eso es magia? Pues yo no creo en magia!


----------



## Kondarra (27 Jun 2017)

A ver, es evidente que hacen lo que les da la gana. La clave aquí es tratar de no ser un pardillo o serlo lo menos posible, intentar no vender cuando ellos compran, ser pacientes como decía la foto que puso un compañero ayer. 
Llevo aquí poco pero me voy a permitir el lujo de dar un consejo: si con una bajada fuerte como la de estos días empiezas a no creer en esto, vende en positivo y a otra cosa. Esto parece ser la tónica habitual ahora, cada X días bajón en todo, recompra y palante. 
Yo me lo planteo así: ¿hay algún motivo real para que baje todo? ¿Ha habido un Mtgox o similar? No, ergo hodl.


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2017)

Cuando lleváis un tiempo siguiendo las subidas/bajadas os daréis cuenta que está todo amañado. No tienen ningún sentido las compras/ventas masivas en todas las criptos en el mismo tiempo... pero siguen un patrón para completar el desarrollo :fiufiu:

Solo te tienes que enganchar al patrón que mencioné y listos


----------



## vyk (27 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> A ver, es evidente que hacen lo que les da la gana. La clave aquí es tratar de no ser un pardillo o serlo lo menos posible, intentar no vender cuando ellos compran, ser pacientes como decía la foto que puso un compañero ayer.
> Llevo aquí poco pero me voy a permitir el lujo de dar un consejo: si con una bajada fuerte como la de estos días empiezas a no creer en esto, vende en positivo y a otra cosa. Esto parece ser la tónica habitual ahora, cada X días bajón en todo, recompra y palante.
> Yo me lo planteo así: ¿hay algún motivo real para que baje todo? ¿Ha habido un Mtgox o similar? No, ergo hodl.



Aquí no hay logica. El que pretenda trasladar el análisis técnico a esto es que no se entera ni papa.

Ya dije en otro mensaje que en caso de irnos a los infiernos sería el fin de las cryptos y ellos lo saben. No van a matar tan pronto a la gallina de los huevos de oro.


----------



## Kondarra (27 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Aquí no hay logica. El que pretenda trasladar el análisis técnico a esto es que no se entera ni papa.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya dije en otro mensaje que en caso de irnos a los infiernos sería el fin de las cryptos y ellos lo saben. No van a matar tan pronto a la gallina de los huevos de oro.





Eso es. Hay gente haciendo muuuuucha pasta, ¿para qué parar? Por eso digo que si no hay un escándalo o factor externo fuerte yo seguiré holdeando. Ya dije en la primera bajada generalizada que me olía raro. Ahora ya no me sorprende. Pensad así, si vosotros fueseis una ballena ¿qué haríais? Seguramente lo que están haciendo ¿verdad?
Sobre el análisis técnico se podría abrir un debate. Yo no lo tengo claro que sea o no aplicable. No tengo el suficiente conocimiento para valorarlo.


----------



## Claudius (27 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pensad así, si vosotros *fueseis una ballena* ¿qué haríais? Seguramente lo que están haciendo ¿verdad?



 :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## stiff upper lip (27 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Que alguien llame al Capitán Achab


----------



## destru (27 Jun 2017)

Yo creo que el AT solo es válido cuando se analiza un valor que lleva años en el mercado y tiene una tendencia a la repetición cíclica, pero las criptos son demasiado recientes y por lo tanto imprevisibles. Bueno, solo es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Pirro (27 Jun 2017)

destru dijo:


> Yo creo que el AT solo es válido cuando se analiza un valor que lleva años en el mercado y tiene una tendencia a la repetición cíclica, pero las criptos son demasiado recientes y por lo tanto imprevisibles. Bueno, solo es mi humilde opinión.



El AT tiene mucho de magufada pero en estas cosas ya es que es delirante, como ver a un brujo leyendo entrañas de animales pero con gráficas. Con volúmenes irrisorios, poca trayectoria de los activos y con holders con una parte del pastel enorme que mueven a voluntad la cotización...supongo que a muchos les gusta pensar que en esto ganan o pierden por algo en concreto que tiene que ver con ellos.


----------



## Kondarra (27 Jun 2017)

¿Será tan fácil nadar cerquita de las ballenas como monitorizar una caída simultánea del 5% en el top five para vender y una subida del 5% para comprar? ¿Comeremos así el rico plancton que no les entre en la boca?


----------



## Quemasangres (27 Jun 2017)

Yo veo tres cirsas, pero será mañana.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (27 Jun 2017)

Antes dd la bajada gorda un par de dias bajo un poco, de todas formas ha coincidido casi exacto en la fecha con la del mes de mayo.

Yo mi idea es seguir la corriente ahora aguantar las bajadas pequeñas y cuando todo vaya lanzado para arriba, los dias q te ves dentro de un año con un tesla, vender parte y esperar q vuelva el tren, q vuelve y con todos los asientos libres.


----------



## Claudius (27 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Y los dias q te ves dentro de un año con un tesla, vender parte y esperar q vuelva el tren, q vuelve y con todos los asientos libres.



Ni se te ocurra un Tesla, a no ser que quieras ir pidiendo el enchufe por los bares.  Además, si quieres vacilar a las chavalas no van a saber que es, y no te van a oir llegar.


----------



## paketazo (27 Jun 2017)

destru dijo:


> Yo creo que el AT solo es válido cuando se analiza un valor que lleva años en el mercado y tiene una tendencia a la repetición cíclica, pero las criptos son demasiado recientes y por lo tanto imprevisibles. Bueno, solo es mi humilde opinión.



El problema o ventaja del análisis técnico, es saber interpretar cada cosa en cada momento.

Mirar unas líneas y meterle 30 osciladores mola mazo, pero probablemente no valga para nada.

Sin embargo ver subir una coin con 5X el volumen habitual, nos está diciendo algo ¿verdad?...pues eso es análisis técnico.

Para mi, es algo muy útil, y me ha servido en innumerables ocasiones, por poner otro ejemplo sencillo de que estadísticamente funciona:

¿Si una coin por ejemplo toca 100$ siendo máximo histórico, pensáis que tocará 101$?

Simplemente mirar una cotización es análisis técnico. Por ejemplo leemos el libro blanco de una coin, nos flipa, nos gustan sus developers, la hoja de ruta...¿compramos?...vale, pero siempre miramos el precio, y si está cerca o lejos de sus máximos/mínimos, ¿verdad?

Cada uno emplea las herramientas disponibles como mejor considera, pero no usar ninguna herramienta tampoco es un buen plan para tomar decisiones en este mundillo.

Sea como sea, cabeza, y no poca.

Un saludo.

edito:



Claudius dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra un Tesla, a no ser que quieras ir pidiendo el enchufe por los bares.  Además, si quieres vacilar a las chavalas no van a saber que es, y no te van a oir llegar.



Yo estoy pensando sacarme el carnet de helicóptero si esto sigue subiendo... :


----------



## davitin (28 Jun 2017)

Bueno, ya veremos hasta donde llegamos en esta subida, de momento estamos por encima de los 100b(us), ojala superemos los 116, necesitamos combustible.

Bancor esta resucitando...os imaginais que en unos meses llega a ser una de esas monedas de varios cientos de dolares? Uuu, menudo pelotazo  

Soñar es gratis.


----------



## Glasterthum (28 Jun 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kjMVl4OfTnU


----------



## Divad (28 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El problema o ventaja del análisis técnico, es saber interpretar cada cosa en cada momento.
> 
> Mirar unas líneas y meterle 30 osciladores mola mazo, pero probablemente no valga para nada.
> 
> ...



50 sombras de Paketazo :Baile::Aplauso:

Gran parte de mi análisis técnico está avalado por:



Spoiler













Al análisis le añado patrones que se van repitiendo y con la secuencia de FIBO ya te puedes hacer una idea de cuando entrar y salir.





davitin dijo:


> Bueno, ya veremos hasta donde llegamos en esta subida, de momento estamos por encima de los 100b(us), ojala superemos los 116, necesitamos combustible.
> 
> Bancor esta resucitando...os imaginais que en unos meses llega a ser una de esas monedas de varios cientos de dolares? Uuu, menudo pelotazo
> 
> Soñar es gratis.



27/06/17 
14:22 = 88,365,900,000 (mínimo)
28/06/17
3:17 = 99,884,836,794


En 12h~ +11,518,936,794, por muchos análisis que uno aplique... esto es una animalada y que todo lo que entra sea distribuido equitativamente ya es un descojone. :XX:



Divad dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El PoS para ETH será como unas vacaciones y a la vuelta irá camino al trono


----------



## juli (28 Jun 2017)

Desde el día 21 , ...Una semana ! ...mis ethers dando vueltas a cuenta de 3 tx frustradas en Shapeshift con todo el lío del Bancor, la petada en ETH, etc...

RECIBIDOS ANOCHE. 



Spoiler



[youtube]wK63eUyk-iM[/youtube]




En Shapeshift , si insistes, si no lo dejas de lado, el equipo responde . Y no es el subidón ni la primera, segunda, ni tercera vez...constatado. Siempre hay que salvar la ORDER ID interna de ellos,que para los de fuera no vale nada, siempre, es lo primero que hay que hacer tras clickar el envío...y es crucial, porque no tienen control pannel, ni histórico al que acudir...y esa referencia es inaccesible desde fuera de Shapeshift una vez cerrada la pantalla de "OK" y es el único punto de conexión de TODA la transacción, porque al ser un "intercambio" de coins , las Transaction ID sólo tellevan a una wallet de recepción de la coin entregada ...o a la de origen de la coin recibida, pero en medio, no hay vínculo alguno fuera de la operativa interna de Shapeshift, simplemente reciben un Dash, por ejemplo...y van a una wallet de BTC , ETH, etc ...que nada tiene que ver en ese contexto y allí NACE una nueva transacción / la que leva a tu wallet de destino /...pero el caso es que el hilo conductr, sin la ORDER ID interna del exchange, se rompe.

Con esa referencia, siempre puedes pedirles que te den las ID transactions de origen y destino ...y con ellas ya no hay lugar a error, así que tienen que justificarte toda la operación resuelta en las wallets pertinentes. Y dada la dinámica de Shapeshift , es muy fácil caer en ese "break" y dar vueltas y vueltas a una reclamación que no lleva a ningún lado.

Es obvio que tienen una consigna muy clara en cuanto a devolución de transacciones truncadas / cosa que se da con cierta frecuencia . En fin, pa habernos matáo.


----------



## juli (28 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Si una coin por ejemplo toca 100$ siendo máximo histórico, pensáis que tocará 101$?



Jeje...lo has claváo . ëso, con esas mismas cifras y unido a qué son "órdenes de venta" o algo así, lo aprendí en GAMEcredits en 1,00 $. Un mes esperándolo y cuando voy a regar nuevas con el 50% de posición doblada, un millón de cabrones que pensaban lo mismo que yo, pero más listos, ya lo habían bajado 15 cts...y no volvió hasta otro mes después.

Por cierto, si algo pillé - o interpreté - de Negrofuturo es que las fibo no hablan del futuro, que es lo que busca el personal...sino del pasado. No te dicen qué va a hacer una tendencia, sino qué ha hecho ya...el "qué puede hacer" posterior, ya es cosa tuya...





> Yo estoy pensando sacarme el carnet de helicóptero si esto sigue subiendo... :



píllate el de paraca que vale pa un roto y un descosío...a ver si va a tocar propulsión de chorro y el de hélices sólo te sirve para la pared del salón...y si hay que jincar codos, se jincan., pero jincarlos pa ná...

De que todos sabremos nadar y bucear...mejor ni hablamos, no ?


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (28 Jun 2017)

Estoy con dudas de si ETH baja mucho pillar alguno más, pillé 5.8 ETH comprados a 320 (1 de ellos) y 335(el resto), una putada haber comprado prácticamente en máximos T_T . Tal como anda la movida no pienso venderlos... pero como digo la duda está en si vuelven las rebajas coger alguno más.

De esos 5,8 moví 1 ETH a PIVX y Golem (70% / 30% respectivamente). Tengo cierta confianza de que no van a dejar caer todo el chiringuito y que si compro en rebajas con bastante probabilidad le sacaré cuartos pero como digo, dudas everywhere.


----------



## paketazo (28 Jun 2017)

Algunas pinceladas sobre Dash evolution, las cosas empiezan a perfilarse:

Hong Kong | Research and Planning

Buen día a todos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Algunas pinceladas sobre Dash evolution, las cosas empiezan a perfilarse:
> 
> Hong Kong | Research and Planning
> 
> Buen día a todos



Paketazo, te pregunto directamente porque se que eres una persona con experiencia en esto. 
Qué le ves a dash? 
No he leído mucho acerca de dash. Tan sólo vi un video de presentación pero... Le puede hacer alguna moneda realmente la competencia al rey Bitcoin? No hablo tan sólo a día de hoy sino a futuro.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora mismo hacer hold es hacer el "gili"... Todo a fiat en el exchange (sin sacarlo a la cuenta bancaria) y a esperar como un buitre a que paren las bajadas...
> 
> A ver si es verdad que podemos trincar eth a 50 pavos otra vez (aunque vete a saber si vuelve a subir).



Como sigas comprando en las subidas y vendiendo en las bajadas vas a perder hasta la camisa.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 10:44 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> A PRECIOS DE HOY
> 
> Ethereum ha aumentado un 1200 % su cotizacion en 6 meses
> Ripple : 1400 % ( 6 meses )
> ...



El problema es que no entraron 22MM$, entró una pequeña fraccion de eso que simplemente movió ordenes de venta en un libro con poca liquidez.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 10:45 ----------




Helios_pc dijo:


> Veis casual las caídas de los últimos días y el ataque de hoy?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Si. No tienen nada que ver una cosa con otra.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 10:55 ----------

Mas cosas: Yo tambien veo una bulltrap en las últimas subidas, ójala me equivoque.

Y ojo al gigante dormido (para algunos). Décima en volumen en las últimas 24h de fiebre y todavía en presale; ha pasado por esta corrección sin inmutarse: 

Qtum (Pre-Launch) (QTUM) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

A finales de año la vemos en el top10, o incluso en el top5, aviso a tiempo, recordaré este post


----------



## Kondarra (28 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien me puede hacer por favor un resumen para dummies de qué es USDT, si su funcionamiento es igual a cualquier coin (se puede comprar y vender igual) y si tiene alguna característica destacada? ¿Sirve como refugio en caídas generalizadas?


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede hacer por favor un resumen para dummies de qué es USDT, si su funcionamiento es igual a cualquier coin (se puede comprar y vender igual) y si tiene alguna característica destacada? ¿Sirve como refugio en caídas generalizadas?



Es un invento para tener referencias al USD en exchanges donde no quieren tocar el FIAT. En teoría todas las unidades están respaldadas por dolares reales, se poco mas.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> ......
> Mas cosas: Yo tambien veo una bulltrap en las últimas subidas, ójala me equivoque.
> ......



¿Ves el mismo bulltrap en BTC? Se resiste a caer. Creo que hasta que finalice Junio, que es el vencimiento trimestral en OKcoin, lo 'sujetaran'.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Ves el mismo bulltrap en BTC? Se resiste a caer. Creo que hasta que finalice Junio, que es el vencimiento trimestral en OKcoin, lo 'sujetaran'.



Julio es en tres dias, si es un bulltrap seguirá subiendo o manteniendose hasta entonces mas o menos.
Lo veo en BTC y en el resto por inercia en magnitud mayor, como esta última corrección.


----------



## caramon1980 (28 Jun 2017)

Buenas, pregunta de principiante, ¿donde comprais las altcoins? Yo es que saliendo de kraken y coinbase me pierdo...
Gracias.


----------



## tio_argyle (28 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede hacer por favor un resumen para dummies de qué es USDT, si su funcionamiento es igual a cualquier coin (se puede comprar y vender igual) y si tiene alguna característica destacada? ¿Sirve como refugio en caídas generalizadas?



Lee por atrás, creo que el forero "impacto" escribio un tocho bastante esclarecedor la semana pasada.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2017)

caramon1980 dijo:


> Buenas, pregunta de principiante, ¿donde comprais las altcoins? Yo es que saliendo de kraken y coinbase me pierdo...
> Gracias.



El mercado de referencia es poloniex pero debes saber que usar exchanges siempre lleva implicitos ciertos riesgos.

Tambien tienes shapesift, mas caro y puede ser mas lento pero mas directo y anónimo.


----------



## caramon1980 (28 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El mercado de referencia es poloniex pero debes saber que usar exchanges siempre lleva implicitos ciertos riesgos.
> 
> Tambien tienes shapesift, mas caro y puede ser mas lento pero mas directo y anónimo.



Gracias!! Miraré poloniex a ver que tal..

Actualmente tengo coinomi y exodus para btc, zec y eth..(tengo poca cosa aun) Pero claro, si existiera uno multicoin para alts seria mucho mejor que no tener 20 diferentes... ¿sabeis alguno?


----------



## orbeo (28 Jun 2017)

caramon1980 dijo:


> Gracias!! Miraré poloniex a ver que tal..
> 
> Actualmente tengo coinomi y exodus para btc, zec y eth..(tengo poca cosa aun) Pero claro, si existiera uno multicoin para alts seria mucho mejor que no tener 20 diferentes... ¿sabeis alguno?



Bittrex

A mi Poloniex me da repelús pq en cuanto aumenta el volumen empiezan los retrasos en las transferencias

Edito. Solo es una sugerencia que en Bittrex no he operado


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2017)

Ojo los que tengais SJCX, ya se pueden convertir en STORJ, hay que transferir los token desde counterwallet a otra direccion btc personalizada que te dan aqui:

storjconverter

Lógicamente es necesario dar una direccion ETH para los nuevos tokens;


----------



## plastilinux (28 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Y ojo al gigante dormido (para algunos). Décima en volumen en las últimas 24h de fiebre y todavía en presale; ha pasado por esta corrección sin inmutarse:
> 
> Qtum (Pre-Launch) (QTUM) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> A finales de año la vemos en el top10, o incluso en el top5, aviso a tiempo, recordaré este post



Donde puede comprarse o mirarse QTUM? Estoy mirando y no veo nada de info, su web me redirecciona a un sitio chino, parece

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Donde puede comprarse o mirarse QTUM? Estoy mirando y no veo nada de info, su web me redirecciona a un sitio chino, parece
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk



Por ahora es una movida casi exclusivamente china, la mayor parte del volumen se mueve en yunbi, aparte tienes tambien Bter con menos volumen, puedes ver los mercados aquí:

Qtum (Pre-Launch) (QTUM) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Tambien está en algún sitio no listado en coinmarketcap

Ojo que es un mercado IOU, pero siendo en los exchanges donde se repartio casi toda la crowdsale, y con estos volúmenes, tiene mucha mas credibilidad que un mercado IOU normal (motivo por el que está listada en coinmarketcap en presale y en blockfolio por ejemplo)


----------



## vyk (28 Jun 2017)

Aumentando mucho el volumen en Iconomi.Está desatado.

Que pena no haberle echado cojones y haber metido ayer o anteayer más pasta...

Como lleguemos al 1 de agosto en entorno alcista lo va a petar.


----------



## juli (28 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Aumentando mucho el volumen en Iconomi.Está desatado.
> 
> Que pena no haberle echado cojones y haber metido ayer o anteayer más pasta...
> 
> Como lleguemos al 1 de agosto en entorno alcista lo va a petar.



Hombre, queda muy expresivo, pero de cojones, lo que se dice cojones...no es cuestión.

LTC - 10% semanal ...Dash -0,34% 

Antshares lleva sobre el 60/70% arriba desde mínimos de hace día y medio. Bancor roza el 50% ya. LBRY credits 3/4de los mismo. El iconomi que apuntas, cuyo rebote pinta de una obviedad rampante, andará también cerca del 50% desde mínimos.

Si aguantas 2 ó 3 arreones primeros del barrido y empiezas luego a promediar, puedes hacerte unas medas no lejanas al 5/10/15% desde mínimos. Ahora mismo , ya podrías devolver tus DASH & LTC y posicionarte en las comentadas con un 25/30% de lo invertido...por la patilla...aunque mientras no afloje, o vas ganando margen y beneficio en esa posición futura subvencionada - y créeme, si antes de los barridos te has aburrido de ojear coins interesantes, no es difícil legar a un 100% de reposición original y lo mismo en la nueva posición , en fiat, claro - , o esperas seguir promediando si aparecen nuevos latigazos.

Desde luego no lo veo cuestión de cojones. De cagarte en 4 tópicos acuñados a sangre y fuego, sí. Pero algo de peso tendremos que dar a cómo filtramos todo lo que leemos/oímos, no ? Al final, que la cosa salga bien depende de hacer éso, interpretarlo y acertar.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 15:45 ----------

*Divad * resaláo, , que no sólo de palos vive el hombre :

El último rebote está regando ya a las últimas de la "quinta de inicio de mes " , que eran las que quedaban. Wings, Macthpool / aunque estuvo ya bastante más arriba h superado sus precios de entonces /, Edgeless, que ya sacaremos de ahí pues se mueve por encima del 200% hace días ...y flipa, hasta We trust palpita debilmente / su proyecto , bastante happy y onda "pseudo-sin ánimo de lucro " global sobre el papel tardará en arrancar aunque se presume que crezca más fidleizando usuarios y extendiendo red que pasta, en principio.

En fin...sin problema si hay más caídas , de hecho, me queda como una coin y media que atacar , pero vamos, que se ve pasta dispuesta a entrar ahí en cuanto la dejan suelta...y se presume que ahí seguirá en las mismas circunstancias. Si ya empezasen a proyectarse desde ahí con algo más de alegría, por mis partes, la regada la entendería total.

Palomitas.


----------



## Claudius (28 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando sacarme el carnet de helicóptero si esto sigue subiendo... :



El 1 de Agosto se te acaba el chollo.

Carnet de Ultraligeros o autogiro. 
El problema en la compra es el mantenimiento, y el hangar. Son vehículos que requieren mucha puesta a punto (por tu seguridad). 

Si te sacas el permiso de ULM y haces n horas de vuelo con instructor, siempre en el mismo aeródromo podrás a medio plazo alquilarlos, y volar *sin instructor. *
Mejor que comprar. Uno decente de segunda mano los tienes por 1 coche premium. E ir a 250 km/h en línea recta se avanza mucho. Sobre todo en verano para ir a la playa.


----------



## juli (28 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El 1 de Agosto se te acaba el chollo.
> .



Por ?

_______________________________

Claudius, me podrías pasar algún link español donde me pudiesen dejar un proyecto blockchain totalmente cerrado desde cero y con solvencia ?

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (28 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por ?



El día D para Bitcoin. Tenéis 1 mes para hacer un ROI, si siguen los guerrilleros del UASF en las suyas.
_______________________________


juli dijo:


> Por ?
> Claudius, me podrías pasar algún link español donde me pudiesen dejar un proyecto blockchain totalmente cerrado desde cero y con solvencia ?
> 
> Gracias.



:: My no comprender.


----------



## Divad (28 Jun 2017)

@Juli: Ahora que todo vuelve a subir... ya estamos todos más contentos, no? 

Si no hay sorpresa de contracción habrá fiesta garantizada para todas las criptos hasta el 13 de Julio. :Baile:


----------



## juli (28 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El día D para Bitcoin. Tenéis 1 mes para hacer un ROI, si siguen los guerrilleros del UASF en las suyas.
> _______________________________
> 
> :: My no comprender.



No sé si me equivoco, pero te percibo en el sector o cerca de él.

La blockchain me encaja como un guante en un proyecto físico con el que ando a vueltas hace 3 años y quiero contactar con alguien que me tarife una coin terminada. Ví algo de unos tal "Ethereum Madrid " pero no soy capaz de pillar su teléfono y llevo como 3 forms enviados sin respuesta, hace un par de semanas ya.

Ésto es extensible a todo aporte con fundamento de cualquier forero, claro.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 16:32 ----------




Divad dijo:


> @Juli: Ahora que todo vuelve a subir... ya estamos todos más contentos, no?



Bueno, a mí no me metas...yo ando en una razonable mala hostia como clave vital e intento desde luego, que éso no me influya y enfocar los pumps y los dumps antes de que aprezcan, no jodas...entiendo que tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo, tocan orejeras y funcionar como un fucking robot , pues los momentos de reflexionar ya han pasado.

De cualquier modo, lo que me llama la atención son las tendencias que se apuntan : Aquí todo da un revolcón en cero coma , tengo más que asumida una inercia sin intrusiones en Shitland como ciencia ficción desde hace más de un mes.

Con un mes de fiesta, aquí millonarias hasta las Kellys ...y éso NO va a pasar. Mientras tanto, toca ir arañando...si cuadra.


----------



## impacto (28 Jun 2017)

todo a Tether!! Todo a Tether!!jajajaja Por cierto, como quiebre POLO, el TETHER se va a tomar por culo...

Lo que dice ClaudiuS del 1 de agosto es superclave, El otro dia leia en un foro ( no recuerdo muy bien ni cual ni donde) que el cambio de PoS de ETH esta orquestándose y trazándose de manera que puedan salir de la brutal exposición a la que estará sometido el mundo cripto, OJO DE HURACAN, no se si Buterin quiere que le suspendan la cotización y los movimientos durante 2-3 meses o algo asi... UNA EDAD DE HIELO DE VERDAD, con toda la polla, yo acabo de conocer a una muchacha hace 2 semanas que hace que me la pele el mundo cripto, pero vamos ayer por la noche recibi mensajes de que había resucitado el mesias... como antes de antes de ayer... que poco más y se había acabado el puto mundo... demasiada gente nueva que se creen que un vaivén es un 1%, hasta que no hayas visto caer tu cripto favorita dos dígitos en una hora... no sabras lo que es un Vaiven..
Por cierto el 1 de agosto comprare todas las salidas de la cadena de BTC que no sean exageradamente caras.... Aquí hay mucha gente ya con los escudos arriba y las lanzas en alto, nadie lo va a dejar sin batallar... y si se llevan el criptouniverso por delante... parece que no les importa demasiado jajaja. TODO POR EL BITCOIN... PERO SIN EL RESTO DEL CRIPTOUNIVERSO jajajaj


----------



## juli (28 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> todo a Tether!! Todo a Tether!!jajajaja Por cierto, como quiebre POLO, el TETHER se va a tomar por culo...
> 
> Lo que dice ClaudiuS del 1 de agosto es superclave, El otro dia leia en un foro ( no recuerdo muy bien ni cual ni donde) que el cambio de PoS de ETH esta orquestándose y trazándose de manera que puedan salir de la brutal exposición a la que estará sometido el mundo cripto, OJO DE HURACAN, no se si Buterin quiere que le suspendan la cotización y los movimientos durante 2-3 meses o algo asi... UNA EDAD DE HIELO DE VERDAD, con toda la polla, yo acabo de conocer a una muchacha hace 2 semanas que hace que me la pele el mundo cripto, pero vamos ayer por la noche recibi mensajes de que había resucitado el mesias... como antes de antes de ayer... que poco más y se había acabado el puto mundo... demasiada gente nueva que se creen que un vaivén es un 1%, hasta que no hayas visto caer tu cripto favorita dos dígitos en una hora... no sabras lo que es un Vaiven..
> Por cierto el 1 de agosto comprare todas las salidas de la cadena de BTC que no sean exageradamente caras.... Aquí hay mucha gente ya con los escudos arriba y las lanzas en alto, nadie lo va a dejar sin batallar... y si se llevan el criptouniverso por delante... parece que no les importa demasiado jajaja. TODO POR EL BITCOIN... PERO SIN EL RESTO DEL CRIPTOUNIVERSO jajajaj



Claudius ya estuvo apuntando jaleos del Tether en un lío de sobreprecios en exchanges asiáticos que al menos, a mí, me curó de espanto. Pinta una coin bajo tensiones externas que a la mínima puede pagar cualquier pato que le pille de refilón. En fin, por mi parte y sin gran perspectiva, ni con un palo, vamos.

Podrás extenderte algo sobre el escenario a partir del 1 de Agosto ? 

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (28 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Podrás extenderte algo sobre el escenario a partir del 1 de Agosto ?
> 
> Gracias.



En el hilo de Bitcoin se ha comentado..., (algún link he puesto, buscadlo) aunque depende de si el UASF sigue hacia delante o lo paran, que lo dudo por las gráficas diarias.
En resumen para dummies El día 1 Agosto Btc va a variar su status ese día si o si, la cotización de este respecto a fiat es probable al 99,9% que varíe *a menos*, (de ahí que esté inflado a 2800 ienso: ) habrá muchas fluctuaciones posiblemente se quede a 1000 y pico una cadena y la otra a saber.. se baraja los 300$ y pico. Como pasó con ethereum.

Documentaos, porque ese día las alt pueden sufrir y mucho. Unos se podicionarán en el bando corporativo+minero (el hash, que es lo que vale) y otros en el software Core.

Os recomiendo, que si habéis echo el ROI que llevo diciendo semanas, salvéis a FIAT u oro un % del 40% de vuestro porfolio para tener munición para comprar en el panorama que salga post-UASF. 

Y si lo véis complejo porque sois newbie, no tengais en cartera ningún btc.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En el hilo de Bitcoin se ha comentado..., (algún link he puesto, buscadlo) aunque depende de si el UASF sigue hacia delante o lo paran, que lo dudo por las gráficas diarias.
> En resumen para dummies El día 1 Agosto Btc va a variar su status ese día si o si, la cotización de este respecto a fiat es probable al 99,9% que varíe *a menos*, (de ahí que esté inflado a 2800 ienso: ) habrá muchas fluctuaciones posiblemente se quede a 1000 y pico una cadena y la otra a saber.. se baraja los 300$ y pico. Como pasó con ethereum.
> 
> Documentaos, porque ese día las alt pueden sufrir y mucho. Unos se podicionarán en el bando corporativo+minero (el hash, que es lo que vale) y otros en el software Core.
> ...



well, take your money and run, so fast, so far away,don´t look back.


----------



## vyk (28 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En el hilo de Bitcoin se ha comentado..., (algún link he puesto, buscadlo) aunque depende de si el UASF sigue hacia delante o lo paran, que lo dudo por las gráficas diarias.
> En resumen para dummies El día 1 Agosto Btc va a variar su status ese día si o si, la cotización de este respecto a fiat es probable al 99,9% que varíe *a menos*, (de ahí que esté inflado a 2800 ienso: ) habrá muchas fluctuaciones posiblemente se quede a 1000 y pico una cadena y la otra a saber.. se baraja los 300$ y pico. Como pasó con ethereum.
> 
> Documentaos, porque ese día las alt pueden sufrir y mucho. Unos se podicionarán en el bando corporativo+minero (el hash, que es lo que vale) y otros en el software Core.
> ...



Pues justo ese día se supone que Iconomi estrena su plataforma. Esto puede ser alegría-susto.


----------



## Divad (28 Jun 2017)

@Claudius: Podría darse el caso que nadie quiera ninguna cadena de bitcoins y acaben todas las chapas repartidas en ETH, LTC,...? :rolleye:


----------



## impacto (28 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Podría darse el caso que nadie quiera ninguna cadena de bitcoins y acaben todas las chapas repartidas en ETH, LTC,...? :rolleye:



Podría darse en dos hipotéticas situaciones:
1 - Que el BTC no sea el principal instrumento de valoración al cambio ( único que le podría sustituir seria ETH y aun ni esta preparado ni lo estará entonces)
2 - Que devs de Core le hagan un harakiri al BTC pidiendo a todo su imperio que se haga un Liteworld, o que por alguna circunstancia se den por vencidos y vayan salvajemente a comprar un juguetito, como LTC ya es suyo, supongo que la única que seria accesible y que cumpla sus requisitos es ETC, pero les queda demasiado grande, y es demasiado peligrosa...

La primera opción imposible, la segunda muy muy complicada.. pero esto es criptolandia, todo puede pasar, ahora el que no salvaguarde nada de su portfolio para esas fechas (ICN incluido), ICN no es mas que un mosquito a lado de BTC, es decir, que luego no venga llorando, porque si creeis que esto son curvas o turbulencias, en agosto FLIPAREMOS


----------



## Claudius (28 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Podría darse el caso que nadie quiera ninguna cadena de bitcoins y acaben todas las chapas repartidas en ETH, LTC,...? :rolleye:



Ni de coña. 
A LTC, si se podría diversificar, están preparados técnicamente para aguantar un flujo alto de tps, aunque supongo que estén a destajo para sacar el wallet actualizado con segwit, para eso se iría C. Lee de Coinbase (no lo sigo, a lo mejor ya está) por si alguno es fanboy de ltc y nos cuenta.

Pero a eth, como todos piensen lo mismo, la red de eth, la petan, tiene un tamaño de BC que ya supera a la de btc y eso no pinta nada bien como dijo digilp, pero también lo están tratando.

Hay que vigilar como responde a la ICO de Tezos, que creo que es la que más va a mover tokens (btc y eth). Hasta el día 1A, las 2 redes. Porque el día 1A, todo el ecosistema recibirá el día 'del reset'. 

No obstante, si lo que metísteis ya lo teneis en la cuenta corriente, con vuestras estrategias no tenéis nada que perder.

Y ese día podéis hacer mucha pasta si tenéis btc, tendréis 2 btc. uno en el cliente de core y otro en el 'corporativo' que aún no salió.


Además, el chino kudeiro (C. Lee) trama algo para auparse por las perlas que lanza, como le gusta el pájaro azul.


----------



## paketazo (28 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Podría darse el caso que nadie quiera ninguna cadena de bitcoins y acaben todas las chapas repartidas en ETH, LTC,...? :rolleye:



Generalmente cuando se huelen incertidumbres en un mercado, el dinero cambia de mercado a la espera de que se clarifique la incertidumbre.

Saldrá dinero de BTC hacia fiat, y probablemente los que no quieran dar el "cante", busquen otro refugio como puede ser el metal, u otras cadenas "contrastadas".

¿Quién ganará con esta situación? 

No tengo pajolera idea, hay quienes afirman que será la oportunidad de LTC, otros que ETH se alzará como la alternativa...pero la verdad, ¿tu que harías con un par de millones de $ referenciados a día de hoy en BTC?


Es posible que los distribuyeras de diferentes modos:

25% Fiat en exchanger
25% LTC+ETH
25% lo dejarías en BTC
25% en otras del top 25 por ejemplo.

¿la pregunta importante aquí realmente, es saber si los holders de BTC se quedarán quietos en sus posiciones, o si ante la incertidumbre moverán sus viejos BTC llenos de telarañas?

Supongo que unos días antes irán dando "cantadas"

Atentos a los volúmenes una semanita antes de LTC y ETH sobre todo, pero principalmente las más descentralizadas.

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Jun 2017)

para los que quieren saber un poco mas del UASF de Bitcoin.

Estas dos bifurcaciones de usuario (UASF) podrían activar SegWit de Bitcoin : btces

Un desarrollador Bitcoin ofreció dos rutas de escape a la diatriba de la activación de SegWit, ya que considera que es inviable la no implementación del protocolo. Una de las propuestas ofrece un plazo de espera y se presenta como una bifurcación suave, mientras que la otra obliga a los mineros a aplicar el protocolo y señalar que así lo han hecho
Segregated Witness (SegWit), la mejora de protocolo Bitcoin propuesta por el equipo de desarrollo de Bitcoin Core, fue originalmente diseñada para activarse a través del estándar Bitcoin Improvement Protocol 9 (BIP 9), un mecanismo de señalización de hash-power o potencia de procesamiento de la red. Esto permitiría al ecosistema Bitcoin coordinar la actualización de forma relativamente segura a través de la preparación de los mineros.
Pero con la propuesta de SegWit en particular, BIP 9 ya no sirve sólo para señalar la preparación. Los mineros, así como los usuarios, ven cada vez más a BIP 9 como una especie de voto minero sobre la conveniencia de la actualización del protocolo. Y algunos mineros incluso parecen utilizarlo como un chip de negociación para el desarrollo de protocolos.
El desarrollador con pseudónimo, “Shaolinfry“, considera que esto es un abuso del mecanismo de coordinación. Por lo tanto, recientemente propuso un esquema de activación alternativo: un soft fork activado por el usuario, más conocido como “UASF” (por sus siglas en inglés: user-activated soft fork, es decir “bifurcaciones suaves activadas por el usuario”).
Shaolinfry también redactó dos propuestas UASF específicas: BIP 148 y BIP 149. Ambas están actualmente en marcha para la adopción de los usuarios. Shaolinfry, al menos, parece seguro que uno de ellos será aceptado por la red.
“No hay universo en el que SegWit no se active“, dijo.
BIP 148 La primera propuesta UASF elaborada por Shaolinfry es BIP 148.
BIP 148 es una interesante toma de un UASF porque en realidad está diseñado para activar el actual BIP 9 SegWit.
“Si desea reubicar SegWit, debe esperar a que la implementación actual expire en noviembre de este año porque muchos nodos de Bitcoin no lo aceptarían antes“, explicó Shaolinfry. “BIP 148 es una forma de activar el despliegue BIP 141 actual antes de noviembre. Eso es más rápido, y tiene la ventaja de que más del 70% de los nodos ya han actualizado“.
Específicamente, a partir del 1ro de agosto, los nodos de BIP 148 rechazarán cualquier bloque Bitcoin que no indique soporte para Segregated Witness a través de BIP 9. Así, si la mayoría de la economía Bitcoin hace cumplir el BIP 148, los mineros tendrán que señalar soporte a SegWit para que sus bloques no sean rechazados.
Una vez que estos mineros hacen la señal de soporte para SegWit, esta señalización también activaría todos los nodos “normales” de SegWit en la red. Todos estos nodos entonces aplicarían SegWit, incluso si ellos no participaran en la activación de BIP 148.
Y, desde la perspectiva de la teoría de los juegos, puede incluso ser viable para una minoría relativamente pequeña de la economía Bitcoin que se aplique el BIP 148. Los mineros deberían tener poco que perder al señalar el apoyo a SegWit, pero algo que perder si no lo señalan: un número menor de usuarios que venda sus bitcoins. Como tal, incluso un modesto pero comprometido número de usuario BIP 148 podría ser suficiente.
BIP 148: Riesgos e Incentivos Hay, sin embargo, algunos riesgos. Estos son los motivos por los que algunos destacados desarrolladores de Bitcoin Core, como el director general de Blockstream, Gregory Maxwell, y el cofundador de Chaincode Labs, Suhas Daftuar, consideran que el BIP 148 es demasiado disruptivo.
Con BIP 148, los bloques válidos de otra manera serían rechazados simplemente porque no incluyen una indicación. El rechazo de estos bloques desperdiciaría los recursos de los mineros y perjudicaría la seguridad de Bitcoin.
Por otra parte, si sólo una minoría del poder hash hace cumplir las nuevas reglas -ya sea porque ignoran los incentivos financieros o porque sólo una pequeña minoría de la economía hace cumplir las nuevas reglas en primer lugar-,el Blockchain de Bitcoin podría dividirse en dos. Habría una “cadena SegWit” y una “cadena no SegWit“. Eso generaría riesgos para los usuarios que estén en ambos extremos de la cadena pues ya no serían los mismos.
“Los incentivos están claramente ahí para que los mineros sigan con la economía“, dijo Shaolinfry en respuesta a esta crítica. “Pero, de hecho, existe un riesgo de división en cadena si menos del 51% de los mineros cumplen y ejecutan BIP 148. Sin embargo, incluso en esta circunstancia, la cadena no-BIP está asimétricamente en desventaja y casi seguramente será completamente aniquilada . La cadena SegWit siempre será más valiosa, y una vez que la mayoría de los mineros cambie a esa cadena, la cadena no SegWit desaparecerá por completo“.
Además, a partir de un cierto umbral, el riesgo de una división de la cadena se hace más pequeño, ya que reúne más apoyo. Es por eso que otro desarrollador de Bitcoin Core, Luke Dashjr, está echando detrás de la propuesta.
Y para evitar este tipo de riesgos, podría haber otro giro a BIP 148, Shaolinfry señaló:
Lo interesante de la BIP 148 es que cualquier mayoría de mineros puede dispararla, no tiene que ser el 95%. Si 75 o incluso sólo el 51% de la potencia hash empieza a rechazar los bloques sin señalización para el 1ro de agosto, siempre reclamarán la cadena más larga. Así que en realidad, todos los mineros tendrán que señalar soporte y activar SegWit, o ver todos sus bloques huérfanos por la red“.
Por último, Shaolinfry también puede liberar el código “Segsignal” para permitir a los mineros indicar si van a desplegar BIP 148 y bajo qué condición. Utilizando esto, los mineros podrían, por ejemplo, estar de acuerdo en activar SegWit a través de BIP 148 si, y sólo si, 51% indica que está dispuestos a eso.
“Esto debería eliminar cualquier riesgo de una división en cadena, incluso de corta duración“, dijo Shaolinfry.
BIP 149 (y BIP 8)
La propuesta UASF alternativa de Shaolinfry es BIP 149.
BIP 149 utiliza un mecanismo de activación soft fork totalmente nuevo: BIP 8. Este se asemeja a BIP 9 en que inicialmente permite a los mineros activar la bifurcación suave a través de la potencia hash. Sin embargo, a diferencia de BIP 9, la propuesta establece un plazo de activación. Si se alcanza ese plazo, los nodos activan la bifurcación suave independientemente del soporte de alimentación hash.
Hay una particular ventaja técnica de BIP 149 sobre BIP 148: es menos intrusivo para los mineros. Mientras BIP 148 efectivamente obliga a los mineros a señalar, con BIP 149 los mineros realmente no tienen que hacer todo eso. Pueden apoyar SegWit si lo desean.
Shaolinfry planea implementar el BIP 149 en el software Bitcoin si el BIP 148 no tiene éxito, y cuando la actual propuesta BIP 9 SegWit haya expirado a mediados de noviembre. El plazo de activación para el BIP 149 está programado para principios de julio de 2018.
Algunos desarrolladores, como Maxwell, no tienen prisa para activar SegWit y considerar BIP 149 preferible. Pero otros, como Dashjr, creen que tomará demasiado tiempo.
Shaolinfry mismo observó:
El BIP 149 no es demasiado lento desde un punto de vista técnico. Pero, creo que cuanto más tiempo tarde SegWit en activarse, más obstáculos van a asediar a Bitcoin. Así que si el ecosistema se reúne alrededor de BIP 148, eso pondría fin a esta pesadilla“.
Fuente: Bitcoin Magazine
Traducido para DiarioBitcoin por Robert Hazlitt


----------



## impacto (28 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Generalmente cuando se huelen incertidumbres en un mercado, el dinero cambia de mercado a la espera de que se clarifique la incertidumbre.
> 
> Saldrá dinero de BTC hacia fiat, y probablemente los que no quieran dar el "cante", busquen otro refugio como puede ser el metal, u otras cadenas "contrastadas".
> 
> ...



Paketazo lo peligroso de lo que comentas es que doy fe, porque conozco unos cuantos holders de BTC ( inversores clásicos, atraídos por los cantos de sirena) que no tienen ni puta idea de todo esto, ni saben lo que va a pasar, incautos ignorantes... pero no me cabe duda de que de esos habrá miles, luego... el tema de los BTC "muertos"... a ver cuantos salen en circulación, ya vemos lo que puede pasar con una coin de 400 E, 90 millones y que un dia entren 150k a vender... pues que igual te la dejan al dia siguiente valiendo cero. Leo mucha gente que sigue sin entender el McK!! no entran 2000 millones, ni 10 ni 5, son estimaciones y aproximaciones, el McK ni de cerca esta en 100.000.000 aunque lo veais no es real... no hay ni un cuarto de eso, mira que hay foreros que se cansan de repetirlo... pero no cala jajajaja


----------



## Claudius (28 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> 2 - Que devs de Core le hagan un harakiri al BTC pidiendo a todo su imperio que se haga un Liteworld, o que por alguna circunstancia se den por vencidos y vayan salvajemente a comprar un juguetito, como LTC ya es suyo, supongo que la única que seria accesible y que cumpla sus requisitos es ETC, pero les queda demasiado grande, y es demasiado peligrosa...



El asunto, y es *importantísimo*, es si la -muchachada- de core son conscientes de la que se puede preparar que es obvio que no, ya que se han cerrado en banda. Tuvieron su oportunidad hace meses/años cuando empezaron a crearse las pools, para parar la *centralización* pero como a todo el mundo le iba bien..

Depende *exclusivamente* si llevan hasta el final el UASF o es un farol (que lo dudo) los chinos si saben jugar bien.

No entienden, que bitcoin vale más de 2000$ no por su software, sino por todos los millones del capital riesgo que inyectaron desde el 2011, y que han hecho que crezca el ecosistema y que alguna vez esas empresas, querrán ver *retornar* su inversión, por eso se han 'aliado'.

Y eso solo lo sabe la gente que maneja millones en inversiones, no perfiles de programadores.




impacto dijo:


> en agosto FLIPAREMOS



I agree. :


----------



## juli (28 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En el hilo de Bitcoin se ha comentado..., (algún link he puesto, buscadlo) aunque depende de si el UASF sigue hacia delante o lo paran, que lo dudo por las gráficas diarias.
> En resumen para dummies El día 1 Agosto Btc va a variar su status ese día si o si, la cotización de este respecto a fiat es probable al 99,9% que varíe *a menos*, (de ahí que esté inflado a 2800 ienso: ) habrá muchas fluctuaciones posiblemente se quede a 1000 y pico una cadena y la otra a saber.. se baraja los 300$ y pico. Como pasó con ethereum.
> 
> Documentaos, porque ese día las alt pueden sufrir y mucho. Unos se podicionarán en el bando corporativo+minero (el hash, que es lo que vale) y otros en el software Core.
> ...





*CLAPHAM*, aprende síntesis. 

Ni un mísero soneto... :


----------



## Helios_pc (28 Jun 2017)

Entonces la mejor opción a 31 de julio para preparar para la eventual fisión nuclear del BTC?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (28 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Entonces la mejor opción a 31 de julio para preparar para la eventual fisión nuclear del BTC?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Depende, para un perfil ahorrador, hacer caja. Nadie te ha dado un 20% de interés a 1000 eur. en 1 año verdad?

Para un perfil inversionista, paketazo ya ha puesto una muestra, yo los % les variaría.


----------



## Divad (28 Jun 2017)

Gracias por la información!

Comprado chapas LTC y guardadas en electrum. Con acabar subiendo entre 500-1000$ ya sería un buen pellizco.


----------



## davitin (28 Jun 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> para los que quieren saber un poco mas del UASF de Bitcoin.
> 
> Estas dos bifurcaciones de usuario (UASF) podrían activar SegWit de Bitcoin : btces
> 
> ...



Joder menudoo coñazo.

Va a subih? O no va a subih?


----------



## p_pin (28 Jun 2017)

Pero alguien de los que está aquí vivió por ejemplo el fork de ethereum? dónde tenía las criptos? en exchange o wallet? si fue en exchange, éste le puso en el balance tanto etc como eth?

Por que días atras puse un enlace a un tema de bitcointalk, en el que venián a decir que los que mantuvieran sus btc en exchanges o web tipo blockchain.info, lo más probable es que tras el fork sólo se quedarían con una de bifurcaciones, y que estáría en manos del "exchange" la otra. Que la única garantía de tener ambas cadenas de bitcoin era tenerlo en wallet del pc


----------



## Chicosalchicha (28 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Gracias por la información!
> 
> Comprado chapas LTC y guardadas en electrum. Con acabar subiendo entre 500-1000$ ya sería un buen pellizco.



Tu crees q ltc puede ser buen refugio?


----------



## catoshi (28 Jun 2017)

No va a haber ningun fork. Segwit se va a activar con codigo que es compatible con el BIP148 asi que el 1 de agosto a pasado a ser irrelevante. La verdad os veo bastante perdidos.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 19:38 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Tu crees q ltc puede ser buen refugio?



El atractivo de LTC (el cual dije de comprar antes del burbujon) era que tenia segwit. Ahora que BTC va a tener segwit, ya no es atractivo.

En ETH no dejan de cagarla, con esa blockchain infumable que crece a velocidades absurdas.

No hay ninguna "alt" refugio, hay momentos especulativos buenos o malos. Las alts no tienen los problemas del BTC por que son irrelevantes. Algunas tienen ideas interesantes, pero no puedes llamar a ninguna refugio.


----------



## Divad (28 Jun 2017)

Recién salido del horno
Aragon to power the district0x Network

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 18:55 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Tu crees q ltc puede ser buen refugio?



Entro en modo especulativo y saldré según como vea el show. 



catoshi dijo:


> No va a haber ningun fork. Segwit se va a activar con codigo que es compatible con el BIP148 asi que el 1 de agosto a pasado a ser irrelevante. La verdad os veo bastante perdidos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 19:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Veremos si no hay sorpresas ::


----------



## plus ultra (28 Jun 2017)

Yo personalmente tengo la suerte de que pase lo que pase no perderé absolutamente nada lo peor que me puede pasar es dejar de ganar,compre mis primeros BTC en 2013 bastante baratillos y mi inversión la recupere ase mucho tiempo y desde esa punto de vista "privilegiado" doy mi opinion. 

Mi estrategia a seguir suele ser siempre la misma,compro X coin espero hacer un X2 y saco la inversión y ahi dejo el resto a holdear,lo que me ha permitido tener una cartera de coin de lo mas variada.Ahora lo que pienso hacer es vender parte de las que tengo mayores ganancias y pasarlo a BTC y que venga lo que tenga que venir.

50% BTC
30% ETH (incluyendo sus assets)
20% Resto de criptos

No pienso pasar nada a FIAT (tampoco a SEAT) y no por que le repudie sino por que como ya comente que pase lo que tenga que pasar,con BTC hasta el final, y todo esto ANTES DEL 15 DE JULIO a lo mas tardar,(ya estoy en ello) me ha sorprendido algún forero que espera hasta los últimos dias.Si alguno saca a FIAT esperando comprar BTC a 1000 cuidado que alomejor el experimento sale bien y se pone en 6000

Alguno ha comentado de refugiarse en criptos ... si BTC cae muchísimo estas no se quedaran a cero sino que las veo en -10.no veo este mundillo sin el BTC,el factor sicológico importa demasiado en este mundillo y ante un panorama con BTC en el suelo no habrá bots que valgan.BTC no morirá asi por lo menos morir de esta forma si digamos que se lo come ETH vale pero las criptos sin BTC se quedaran a valor de ONEcoin.

PD:Resumiendo veo que la cosa quedara parecida,la burbuja seguirá creciendo y cuando realmente ocurra "algo" sera cuando nadie se lo espere.


----------



## djun (28 Jun 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> No va a haber ningun fork. Segwit se va a activar con codigo que es compatible con el BIP148 asi que el 1 de agosto a pasado a ser irrelevante. La verdad os veo bastante perdidos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 19:38 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Piensas que no va a haber ningún fork el 1 de agosto?

En todo caso ¿crees que el Bitcoin se podrá mantener en los precios actuales sin que sufra una fuerte bajada?

¿No habrá inestabilidad o incertidumbre en las criptos en relación al 1 de agosto? ¿Qué criptos sufrirán menos?

¿Cual es la mejor estrategia en tu opinión? ¿Pasar una buena parte a FIAT antes del 1 de agosto?


----------



## juli (28 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Comprado chapas LTC y guardadas en electrum. Con acabar subiendo entre 500-1000$ ya sería un buen pellizco.



Fucking Judas !!!...si el Lee es Taoísta !!! 

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 20:28 ----------




catoshi dijo:


> No va a haber ningun fork. Segwit se va a activar con codigo que es compatible con el BIP148 asi que el 1 de agosto a pasado a ser irrelevante. La verdad os veo bastante perdidos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 19:38 ----------
> 
> ...



La verdad es que el Lee, otro que se lía con los timmings...ni un mínimo golpe de efecto a cuenta del Segwit ha sido toda una desilusión.

Yo aún espero uno , aunque con un BTC en ciernes a todo trapo técnico pinta ya más estético que otra cosa...pero bueno, a ver...


----------



## p_pin (28 Jun 2017)

Puff, en este hilo lamentablemente hay bastante desinformación, espero que no haya extraños intereses detrás, pero al parecer la fecha del 1 de Agosto ya no tiene ninguna relevancia. Además de lo que ha comentado un forero más arriba:

Segwit2x: What you need to know about the 2x Hard Fork (aka 2MB non-Segwit Transaction Capacity per


----------



## Divad (28 Jun 2017)

@juli: Jugando al juego de los listos todos somos judíos


----------



## Claudius (28 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Puff, en este hilo lamentablemente hay bastante desinformación, espero que no haya extraños intereses detrás, pero al parecer la fecha del 1 de Agosto ya no tiene ninguna relevancia. Además de lo que ha comentado un forero más arriba:
> 
> Segwit2x: What you need to know about the 2x Hard Fork (aka 2MB non-Segwit Transaction Capacity per



En el artículo de jimmysong, lo dice entre líneas.. no dice nada, y lo dice todo. certidumbre ninguna, incertidumbre toda.

a) Qué tengan un software cliente -nativo-, y *que funcione correctamente, con el secretismo que lo llevan, para que no se lo examinen con lupa Core.* 
b)
Y todo el software del mundo? Qué se tiene que actualizar en unas semanas.
Exchange, wallets, etc. La implicación de aprobar Sg, que mucha gente no conoce es que hay que *reprogramar* y sin errores, todo. El software no es compatible es un 'efecto 2000'. Para que nos entendamos.


*What this means for you*

*Practically speaking, as long as Segwit2x releases something that works for mining by July 21, we should get Segwit on the network around August 23.* That means that Lightning Network transactions should be available soon after and everyone will be watching to see if block congestion and transaction fees reduce.

*Assuming Segwit2x release* goes without a hitch, it should be safe to transact until block 494784, which will be when the 2MB hard fork for Segwit2x is expected to occur. *This is expected to happen around November 18* and depending on how much of the network (miners, merchants, economic nodes) hard forks and what response Bitcoin Core and some objecting companies may have, this may mean 2 Bitcoins at that point.

My recommendation previously was to be very careful transacting after August 1. That still may be the case if Segwit2x is not released on time. If Segwit2x is released on time, then the new date becomes November 18 (or thereabouts) and I would recommend being very careful about transacting after the hard fork as many of the problems I’ve written about before, such as replay and wipeout attacks become serious problems.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Piensas que no va a haber ningún fork el 1 de agosto?
> 
> En todo caso ¿crees que el Bitcoin se podrá mantener en los precios actuales sin que sufra una fuerte bajada?
> 
> ...



En efecto el 1 de agosto no habrá fork. Gracias al UASF los mineros se han hecho caquita y han decidido activar segwit ellos antes de manera compatible con el BIP del UASF

Si todo sigue como hasta ahora, los mineros activarán segwit el 26 de Julio y empezará a funcionar de manera efectiva el 23 de Agosto

La movida peligrosa viene despues. Este segwit de los mineros en teoría se aprueba junto con un bloque de 2MB para el que no hay código ni cuenta con apoyo por parte de la comunidad. Esto debería caer a mediados de Noviembre y aquí si que puede haber fork.

A mi me parece magnífico, UASF no me gustaba demasiado porque forzaba el split y quien se pira es quien "paga", digamos; pero lo he activado en mis nodos porque era la única manera de presionar a los mineros. Ahora el UASF ha sido un éxito y tendremos segwit si o si, y si luego los mineros quieren hacer un fork, pues que lo hagan, pero ya son ellos los que se van y montan otra coin.


----------



## Pirro (28 Jun 2017)

Yo llevo holdeando bitcoñas desde 2013 y ante un HF me parecería una insensatez desprenderme de ellas. Mis chapas serán replicadas en tantas cadenas como el Bitcoin se divida, sobre esa base me parece más prudente no hacer nada y esperar acontecimientos. El mercado no tardará mucho en dictar sentencia y determinar qué cadena es la buena. ¿Qué habrá ostiazo en la cotización? Posiblemente. Pero no veo ninguna alternativa más allá de no hacer nada.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (28 Jun 2017)

Echo a faltar el troll de remonster predicar los 2 dígitos de ETH ¿Donde se ha metido esa sabandija?

Ayer entré bastante duro en ETH en un momento "dulce", y como ya dije, no pienso vender, aunque baje lo que tenga bajar. Hasta 2020 no me planteo vender, si no creyera que las criptos irán poco a poco comiendo terreno al FIAT no hubiera entrado jamás.

Esta carrera es a largo plazo.


----------



## Geldschrank (28 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Yo llevo holdeando bitcoñas desde 2013 y ante un HF me parecería una insensatez desprenderme de ellas. Mis chapas serán replicadas en tantas cadenas como el Bitcoin se divida, sobre esa base me parece más prudente no hacer nada y esperar acontecimientos. El mercado no tardará mucho en dictar sentencia y determinar qué cadena es la buena. ¿Qué habrá ostiazo en la cotización? Posiblemente. Pero no veo ninguna alternativa más allá de no hacer nada.



Ese va a ser mi curso de acción también. HODL.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 23:00 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Echo a faltar el troll de remonster predicar los 2 dígitos de ETH ¿Donde se ha metido esa sabandija?
> 
> Ayer entré bastante duro en ETH en un momento "dulce", y como ya dije, no pienso vender, aunque baje lo que tenga bajar. Hasta 2020 no me planteo vender, si no creyera que las criptos irán poco a poco comiendo terreno al FIAT no hubiera entrado jamás.
> 
> Esta carrera es a largo plazo.



Yo no me fío ni un pelo. Si el Vitali ha dicho que está burbujeada, es que van a haber sorpresas. La subida de ayer y hoy la veo demasiado empinada. Igual me equivoco, pero...


----------



## davitin (28 Jun 2017)

Joder, como esta subiendo ethereum....como sabeis vendi lo que tenia, luego recompre un poco mas bajo pero ya no me fiaba mucho y compre muchas menos...el resto lo deje en bitcoin...bueno, perder no he perdido, pero si me hubiese estado quietecito ahora tendria muchas mas ganancias...moraleja, la gloria sera para los holders::


----------



## paketazo (28 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, como esta subiendo ethereum....como sabeis vendi lo que tenia, luego recompre un poco mas bajo pero ya no me fiaba mucho y compre muchas menos...el resto lo deje en bitcoin...bueno, perder no he perdido, pero si me hubiese estado quietecito ahora tendria muchas mas ganancias...moraleja, la gloria sera para los holders::



Nunca es tarde para aprender lecciones como esta.

Cuando estés seguro de algo confía en tu criterio.

Si dejas que terceros decidan por ti para la bueno, lo harán también para lo malo.

Mantén solo la cantidad que te haga sentir cómodo, lo que te haga sufrir por mucho que te retorne, no vale la pena, la vida es muy cota para sufrir por dinero.

Suerte con tus decisiones.


----------



## davitin (28 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Nunca es tarde para aprender lecciones como esta.
> 
> Cuando estés seguro de algo confía en tu criterio.
> 
> ...



Si, es que habia metido mucha pasta en eth y sentia una presion grandisima, ahora tengo solo unos cuantos y bueno, ojala no pierda, pero si pierdo ya no seria una catastrofe.

Tambien hay mucho cabron interesado metiendo miedo por los foros, y pueden influir, pero bueno, es parte de este mundillo.


----------



## vyk (28 Jun 2017)

Yo voy a holdear en iconomi con una cantidad con la que me siento cómodo. Creo que esa es la clave. Tener relativamnete poco que perder y mucho que ganar. Una siesta hasta 2020 no serñia mala idea.


----------



## jorge (28 Jun 2017)

Joder, que triste es ser una gacelilla y que te suelten los leones cuando crees que hay paz, y cuando crees que hay guerra lo contrario.
Al final es lo que decís, holdear a priori es lo más sabio, pero cuando ves que hay coins que se mueven un 80% en el mismo día se te queda cara de tonto quedándote quieto. O lo que le ha pasado a Davitin (yo también hubiese vendido sin dudar), que todo apuntaba a que ether seguiría bajista y recupera en un par de días más de un 30%.
Qué pensamos que pasará de aquí a un par de meses? ni idea, pero cada vez desconfío más seguir la opinión general y actuar de forma "lógica" porque un mercado con las oscilaciones que tienen las criptos casi diariamente es un mercado poco lógico, pero joder, la pasta está ahí, moviéndose con esa sensualidad arrebatadora y que difícil es estarse quietecito y no seguir a tus instintos más tradeadores.


----------



## Kondarra (29 Jun 2017)

Por aquí se habla poco de TKN. ¿Qué os parece? ¿Alguno estáis metidos?


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Por aquí se habla poco de TKN. ¿Qué os parece? ¿Alguno estáis metidos?



Lo estuve 2 veces...desesperante en pleno pump general. Entre 0,8 y 1,3 , pero casi siempre en torno a 1. Me salí porque necesitaba munición y todo zumaba alrededor y además estaba en Plutus y picoteando en Veros, que también dejé / son de la media docena de cosas que he soltado y no me arrepiento, perto TKN pinta comercialota/. Creo quelas virtual cards pueden ser gigante dormido este verano, tokens muy prácticos y de uso masivo, a ver si Ten X anima el cotarro...y tengo pendiente pipear Mónaco, a ver si está operativa ya de salida y qué cuentan los users. 

La veo en precio, pues estoy convencido de que en cuanto la gente empiece a usarlas / este mes ? / pueden ser un sector-cohete. En principio no parece una destino de riesgo como ara palmar mucho y puede sonar la flauta en cualquier momento.


----------



## Merlin (29 Jun 2017)

Así de tranquilos estamos los Holders ante el criptoverano que se avecina:


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Echo a faltar el troll de remonster predicar los 2 dígitos de ETH ¿Donde se ha metido esa sabandija?
> 
> Ayer entré bastante duro en ETH en un momento "dulce", y como ya dije, no pienso vender, aunque baje lo que tenga bajar. Hasta 2020 no me planteo vender, si no creyera que las criptos irán poco a poco comiendo terreno al FIAT no hubiera entrado jamás.
> 
> Esta carrera es a largo plazo.



Ya lo dijiste una vez y ya ves...acuérdate de éso cuando te vuelva la tentación y hasta que no pierdas la otra pata, el otro brazo y el otro ojo, HODL con 2 cojones, Blas !!!


----------



## davitin (29 Jun 2017)

Por cierto, nadie habla ya de bancor...esta subiendo como un cohetillo...hagamos un ejercicio de trader-ficcion...hasta donde veis su potencial?


----------



## psiloman (29 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, nadie habla ya de bancor...esta subiendo como un cohetillo...hagamos un ejercicio de trader-ficcion...hasta donde veis su potencial?



Yo compré a buen precio hace dos días, y sigue en precio para entrarle si piensas holdearla con paciencia.

El techo de precio no lo sé, pero a una moneda que entra directa al puesto 41 con 145 millones de Market Cap...y que ha estado casi a precio ICO hace 2 días, y con el revuelo que lleva alrededor...yo no veo como se le puede perder dinero, salvo hecatombe general o que se demostrara que no vale absolutamente para nada.


----------



## paketazo (29 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, nadie habla ya de bancor...esta subiendo como un cohetillo...hagamos un ejercicio de trader-ficcion...hasta donde veis su potencial?



Busca monedas con características similares o potencial similar:

Iconomi
Augur
...

Siendo objetivo respecto a otras coins, y si esta hace la mitad de lo prometido, es unos meses o quizá menos, debería estar por encima de 300M de market cap, o las otras bajar a los 150M

Creo que podría ser interesante pillar un par de cientos y olvidarlas, si estos mercados van implementando su tecnología y aportando lo prometido, en un tiempo es posible que 200 monedas se conviertan al cambio en 20K $, y si no, pues la perdida tampoco será tan grande...eso si, los garbanzos los meto de momento en otra olla. 

Un saludo


----------



## verti (29 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, nadie habla ya de bancor...esta subiendo como un cohetillo...hagamos un ejercicio de trader-ficcion...hasta donde veis su potencial?




Yo tengo una duda...por lo que veo con Bancor es que es muy difícil que se hagan pumps porque su mismo sistema impide que pase esto,yo compre bastantes,pero estoy dudoso a si vale la pena esperar subidas tan lentas o ir a otras monedas con mas volatilidad y que den mas juego.
la verdad aun no he entendido bien esa forma de control de precios.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, nadie habla ya de bancor...esta subiendo como un cohetillo...hagamos un ejercicio de trader-ficcion...hasta donde veis su potencial?



No se donde lei que estaban comprando con el fondo ese de reserva. Cuando se acabe la gasolina se acabará la fiesta.
Aún sigue por debajo del precio de la ICO, 3,52$ frente a 3,86$
Yo no le veo ningún futuro, aunque ojala me equivoque por el bien de los tenedores del foro.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 10:28 ----------

Al loro:

Investors Beware: China to Give Death Penalty to ICO Traders? | Bitsonline


----------



## michinato (29 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero alguien de los que está aquí vivió por ejemplo el fork de ethereum? dónde tenía las criptos? en exchange o wallet? si fue en exchange, éste le puso en el balance tanto etc como eth?
> 
> Por que días atras puse un enlace a un tema de bitcointalk, en el que venián a decir que los que mantuvieran sus btc en exchanges o web tipo blockchain.info, lo más probable es que tras el fork sólo se quedarían con una de bifurcaciones, y que estáría en manos del "exchange" la otra. Que la única garantía de tener ambas cadenas de bitcoin era tenerlo en wallet del pc




Yo viví el fork de Ethereum en Kraken. 

Dieron las 2 monedas ETH y ETC, y Poloniex creo que hizo lo mismo. Otros exchanges ya no sé.



Esto no implica que con BTC los exchanges hagan lo mismo. 

Un posible fork de Bitcoin ahora mismo es mucho más complejo y tiene infinidad de repercusiones. El desenlace y la actuación de los exchanges puede ser cualquier cosa.







-


----------



## Alxemi (29 Jun 2017)

No hay que tener BTC ni Criptos en los exchanges nunca salvo que sea absolutamente imprescindible y mucho menos en caso de posible fork\split; quedas a merced del exchange y aunque es de esperar que honren ambas cadenas es algo totalmente impredecible. Pueden ser influenciados por presiones políticas de uno u otro signo o moverse según sus intereses que no tienen por qué ser los tuyos.

En el caso de ETH varios exchanges no entregaron los ETC

Acabamos de tener el airdrop de Stellar y los que tenían BTC en Poloniex se han quedado sin él. ¿por qué? Pues porque el exchange estaba muy ocupado para esas tonterias.

Los BTC SIEMPRE fuera y con las claves privadas bien controladas. Así no correis riesgo alguno pase lo que pase.


----------



## Morsa (29 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Acabamos de tener el airdrop de Stellar y los que tenían BTC en Poloniex se han quedado sin él. ¿por qué? Pues porque el exchange estaba muy ocupado para esas tonterias.
> 
> Los BTC SIEMPRE fuera y con las claves privadas bien controladas. Así no correis riesgo alguno pase lo que pase.



En Kraken aún no han dicho nada, alguien ha recibido sus XLM de BTC que tuviera allí?


----------



## vyk (29 Jun 2017)

Ya que estamos y un poco offtopic; tengo mis iconomis en Kraken. Que wallet me recomendáis o de donde me la descargo?


----------



## Piturco (29 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Ya que estamos y un poco offtopic; tengo mis iconomis en Kraken. Que wallet me recomendáis o de donde me la descargo?



El monedero jaxx guarda iconomi entre otras


----------



## plastilinux (29 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Acabamos de tener el airdrop de Stellar y los que tenían BTC en Poloniex se han quedado sin él. ¿por qué? Pues porque el exchange estaba muy ocupado para esas tonterias.



Qué poco serios son en Poloniex, y eso que estaban publicitados como que sí participarían del Airdrop. ¿Es respuesta oficial del exchange?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (29 Jun 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Qué poco serios son en Poloniex, y eso que estaban publicitados como que sí participarían del Airdrop. ¿Es respuesta oficial del exchange?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk



Dicen que nunca dijeron que si; de ser verdad ya podían haber avisado antes porque llevaban anunciados como exchange colaborador meses;

Twitter


----------



## djun (29 Jun 2017)

Parece que volvemos a bajar. ¿Qué está pasando?


----------



## Divad (29 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Parece que volvemos a bajar. ¿Qué está pasando?



Repitiendo patrón del mes pasado
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS II

Mañana 30 o 1 de Julio debería de comenzar la fiesta


----------



## djun (29 Jun 2017)

Lo que me sorprende es que todo funciona de manera sincronizada. En el momento en el que empiezan a caer las coins importantes... caen todas. Cada una en la proporción que le corresponde.


----------



## Divad (29 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que todo funciona de manera sincronizada. En el momento en el que empiezan a caer las coins importantes... caen todas. Cada una en la proporción que le corresponde.



Así deben de llevar desde que comenzó el Bitcoin y para no cantar tanto... Salieron las cientos de copias y los smart contract :: pero de poco les ha servido, pues suben y bajan al compás y cantan demasiado : 

Aquí es más fácil ganar dinero, siempre acaba subiendo  

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (29 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que todo funciona de manera sincronizada. En el momento en el que empiezan a caer las coins importantes... caen todas. Cada una en la proporción que le corresponde.



Eso es que el mercado se ha automatizado y en cierta medida "jodido"

Cuando no estaba controlado por bots al 100% y por los propios exchangers, había la posibilidad de evitar los teje manejes de los creadores de mercado, pero ahora estamos a meced de lo que ellos quieran y pretendan.

Lo único positivo de esto, es que por el bien del negocio "exchangers" "minería" "developers"...les interesa tener esto más o menos controlado para evitar que casque la gallina de los huevos de oro.

Tras ver la miseria de coins del top 10 que hay en los exchangers, es increíble ver como con un 10% del float, mueven la masa monetaria del resto.

un saludo


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

paketazo...has echado un ojo a fondo , en plan psychokiller, alguna vez a Zcash ?

Estoy barajando posicionarme seriamente en ella como opción a ROIs y maniobras similares...preferiría seguir con fichas aunque haya batida gorda. En principio.

La impresión que me da por lo trascendido generalmente es que tiene respaldo solvente en su proyecto y un código robusto y fiable incluso según algún gurú premium de ésos de punto de mira inmisericorde que no regalan media flor. No barajo, tal vez por ignorancia, forks próximos, saturaciones ni chuminadas parejas.

No sé...qué te parece ?

p.d. Alxemi, creo que comentaron que minaste éso en su día , así que te supongo cierto criterio desde dentro y como parte activa. S puedes comentar algo, agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## michinato (29 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Parece que volvemos a bajar. ¿Qué está pasando?





Divad dijo:


> Repitiendo patrón del mes pasado
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS II
> 
> Mañana 30 o 1 de Julio debería de comenzar la fiesta



O lo que parecía una recuperación ha sido el rebote del gato muerto.


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso es que el mercado se ha automatizado y en cierta medida "jodido"
> 
> Cuando no estaba controlado por bots al 100% y por los propios exchangers, había la posibilidad de evitar los teje manejes de los creadores de mercado, pero ahora estamos a meced de lo que ellos quieran y pretendan.
> 
> ...




Se lo comentaba a Kondarra hace un par semanas al hilo de su intención de regar el top ten con lo recaudado fuera : No da tiempo. No puedes esperar a 50% de lucro ni gaitas...se para antes, salvo latigazos muy puntuales...pero no es aplicable generalmente. Es una pena porque pillas bankors o Antshares de coña y en precio si te pones a ello...pero es que a los 5 metesacas ya estás pensando en hacer caja y mandarlos al carajo...cuando hace mes y pico tenías un x3,4,5 ...en la buchaca y sin andar pendiente siquiera.

Las tendencias siguen igual de claras, el mercado enseña la patita constantemente...pero los barridos cada vez cortan antes...los robots pueden hilar a la micra.

El asunto es que en cuanto aflojan, sale todo como un corchó de champán...pero hacia una palma abieta a 50, 40, 30 , 20 ctms por encima que hace caja con ese trayecto mientras el ojo humano, incluso estando a ello, apenas empieza a dilatarse con el subidón.

Hay que esperar a primeros. La verdad es que el patrón de dar hilo a la cometa con los sueldos cargados se ha cumplido...pero esto se va pareciendo cada vez más a currar gratis . Y un curro absorvente de cojones, por cierto.


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Jun 2017)

El cryptomundo no tiene porque tener mucha logica, solo andate con criterio. Esto tienen mucho de parecido con la bolsa de valores o wallstreet...si tienes informacion fiable y de manera anticipada ya tienes ganado el juego... Y con informacion fiable no me refiero a noticias, de eso puedes creer la mitad. Disculpen, pero esa es la realidad.


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El cryptomundo no tiene porque tener mucha logica, solo andate con criterio. Esto tienen mucho de parecido con la bolsa de valores o wallstreet...si tienes informacion fiable y de manera anticipada ya tienes ganado el juego... Y con informacion fiable no me refiero a noticias, de eso puedes creer la mitad. Disculpen, pero esa es la realidad.



Para nada.

Hasta anteayer, se ha podido trincar muy considerablemente sólo con cierta intuición y orden. Hombre, si sabes antes movimientos de enjundia te lo llevas crudo...pero éso no es especulación, sino tráfico de influencias...y ése, moralinas aparte, en las que no entro , otro mercado...pero más allá de éso, ha habido rendijas y tan claras como para que un profano rasque.

Ahora la volatilidad sigue...pero en unos márgenes cada vez más "profesionales". O entras en ello a ese nivel de "estrecheces", o HODL...y ya se ocupan de que el hodlear tenga mil encrucijadas incontrolables también, así que ... :ouch:

Bueno... vamos a ojear esta semanita de cheques calientes y si chuta, tal vez otra más...y con éso, creo que ya puede dar para un perfil general más jugoso.


----------



## Divad (29 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> O lo que parecía una recuperación ha sido el rebote del gato muerto.



Te juegas algo? ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (29 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Te juegas algo? ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Parece que los tokens de wagerr van a tener mucho mercado para implementarse.. :XX:


----------



## impacto (29 Jun 2017)

Bueno bueno, el mundo cripto.... jajajaja 
IOTA explota antes de septiembre, a ver si al criptomundo se la suda.
Bancor.... baja a 2,90 cabroooooooooooooooooooooon jajajaj a 2,90 le entro durisimo, 3,12 es objetivo... pero... quiero muchos... jajajajaja por si acaso

Alguien comentaba de TKN, yo soy Holder duro duro, de los que les entro ganas de vender a 1,35 pero no venderé hasta 4,80, o similar, y solo venderé la mitad, es el proyecto Cripto, despues de BTC más comercial que existe, Pluton es otra cosa, Verge no me da confianza y MONACO es más de lo mismo pero en modo más ambicioso y más tardio... no se porque debería fiarme de ello, pero tambien tengo.

Estoy entre los 1000 de TKN, que para ser un pezqueñin... no esta nada mal jejejej 

(TKN y TaaS mis grandes alcantarillas, no porque palme pasta, sino por la que dejo de ganar con los zumbidos de alrrededor, pero creo en los proyectos, si me dan la pasta en 2024... igual ya no son ni dolares en lo que se mide su valor jajajaja un TKN es 0.0345 Gr. de grafeno jajajaj o 1 gr de yerba... jajajaj lo que tenga que ser, que sea


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

Cagontó !!!

Mi reino por un fucking barrido...que me faltaban 2 y una se me escapa viva. 

---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 16:25 ----------




impacto dijo:


> Bueno bueno, el mundo cripto.... jajajaja
> IOTA explota antes de septiembre, a ver si al criptomundo se la suda.



Explosiona...o implosiona ?


____________________________

en 2020 la yerba valdrá menos que el celofán del paquete o el sello ofcial.

___________________________

Oye, impacto...cómo van los tempos de las cards ? Hay alguna 100% operativa ? Usable ?


----------



## impacto (29 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cagontó !!!
> 
> Mi reino por un fucking barrido...que me faltaban 2 y una se me escapa viva.
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga, crece salvaje jajajajaja

Explosiona...o implosiona ? Explotará porque la red no se sostiene, osea implosiona al más puro estilo Real Mandril o PSOE jajajaja, pero lo que es el globito Explotará, hay muchisimos millones de IOTAS y no hay red para sostener un 25% de eso... Yo es que a veces flipo con las cosas que hace la peña y se ha marcado un puto X nosecuantosmil.... Y como idea no esta mal... como proyecto es una puta mierda... más que una puta mierda, una puta mierda que no sabia montar en triciclo a la que subieron a una bici de carreras sin ruedines... y la tiraron cuesta abajo... ya aprenderá decian... estoy por entrarle al corto a la baja... pero me da miedito jajajaja ¬¬

---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 16:56 ----------

Añado: del tipo tkn con Card, nada más existe que lo que ya se posteo en el hilo anterior, pero no son puros proyectos de token para credit card, PLU va con retraso y TKN se espera para SEP. a mi no me cae Card porque me he vuelto holder poco a poco y cuando se repartian aun no estaba entre los 1000 primeros, pero jajajaja ya me hare con una.. bajo amenaza de deshacerme de todos... ( modo DASH cuando me cague en mis huevos por sostenérselos a otros que no sean críticos con el proyecto, hay que ser críticos perseguir a los devs, yo creo que si a ETH leva tan bien es por la cantidad de peña que tienen encima, que no para de mirarles, vigilarles y guiarles, eso es lo que yo le pediría a un proyectazo como DASH(DARKCOIN), recuerdo que vendí hace mas de un mes ya mi primer DASH por 137 Euros en Mayo... ESPERABA MUCHÍSIMO más de este proyecto, para mi durante todo el 2016, siempre fue mi gran candidato para freírse al BTC)

Claudius por favor, este mensaje, dale a ignorar jajajaja :bla: 

---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 17:06 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Yo viví el fork de Ethereum en Kraken.
> 
> Dieron las 2 monedas ETH y ETC, y Poloniex creo que hizo lo mismo. Otros exchanges ya no sé.
> 
> ...



Polo no hizo lo mismo...


----------



## michinato (29 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Te juegas algo? ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



No me juego nada, ya que no tengo nada claro lo que puede pasar. Simplemente comento otras posibilidades porque puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Nadie de este foro tiene una bola de cristal para ver el futuro y si las subidas continuarán o se volverá para abajo.

Yo creo en las criptos y especialmente en ETH (por motivos muy distintos a los tuyos), del que soy "early holder" (nuevo termino que me acabo de inventar). Lo que no veo es que su cotización pueda seguir subiendo indefinidamente a estos ritmos.


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Dios te oiga, crece salvaje jajajajaja
> 
> Explosiona...o implosiona ? Explotará porque la red no se sostiene, osea implosiona al más puro estilo Real Mandril o PSOE jajajaja, pero lo que es el globito Explotará, hay muchisimos millones de IOTAS y no hay red para sostener un 25% de eso... Yo es que a veces flipo con las cosas que hace la peña y se ha marcado un puto X nosecuantosmil.... Y como idea no esta mal... como proyecto es una puta mierda... más que una puta mierda, una puta mierda que no sabia montar en triciclo a la que subieron a una bici de carreras sin ruedines... y la tiraron cuesta abajo... ya aprenderá decian... estoy por entrarle al corto a la baja... pero me da miedito jajajaja ¬¬
> 
> ...



Tienes una TKN reservada ? Cuenta como se hace, hombre.

Plutus no se anunciaba para ya, para verano ? A mí ya lo que me importa es que salgan al mercao. Con tokens a card y sin exchanges ni cuentas, los matices ahora mismo como que no me importan tanto. Igual que si es Monaco. / ENtré en Veros...pero era una red con marcas puntuales y la de dios y 5000 pavos al día de movimiento, un carrusel...salí en 2 telediarios /.

Oye, qué te parece todo el lío de BTC en verano ? Hay que tomar medidas con el resto ? Cómo lo ves ?


----------



## michinato (29 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> ...
> Polo no hizo lo mismo...



No tenia ETH en Poloniex en aquella época así que no lo puedo confirmar.

Pero lo que he leído es que sí dio a los poseedores de ETH la cantidad correspondiente de ETC, excepto a aquellos que habían prestado sus monedas:

Missing ETH (classic)? Poloniex Gave it away. (if you were lending eTH@hF) : ethereum

Responses to common ETC questions


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Jun 2017)

Parece que a los holders de Waves nos han pagado por la gorra un nuevo Token llamado Krosscoin, valorado en 0.01$ la unidad. Han repartido bastante, me han caído varios cientos de tokens, parecen ser tokens destinados a obras de caridad.

Por otra parte acabo de entrar en el ICO de True Flip (lotería de blockchain), ahora mismo hay un 20% de bonus, el proyecto parece serio y bien valorado por los ratings de icos. 

Y su web una vez logueado es amigable y bien hecha, apunta a buen proyecto.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (29 Jun 2017)

Las Mona son una roca eh, ahi estan pasando de todo.


----------



## plastilinux (29 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Las Mona son una roca eh, ahi estan pasando de todo.



Yo agradezco enormemente al compañero que saltó la liebre de esta Monada!! Jeje! Detallazo!!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Las Mona son una roca eh, ahi estan pasando de todo.



Desde dónde vienes montado, Chicosalchicha ?


----------



## plus ultra (29 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Parece que a los holders de Waves nos han pagado por la gorra un nuevo Token llamado Krosscoin, valorado en 0.01$ la unidad. Han repartido bastante, me han caído varios cientos de tokens, parecen ser tokens destinados a obras de caridad.



Donde te los han puesto? yo tengo WAVES en exchange pero no he visto nada de KROSSCOIN.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (29 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Desde dónde vienes montado, Chicosalchicha ?



desde los 14.000 satoshis mas o menos. Pero a ver q sale de aqui, por una parte quien sabe si es una cacacoin, pero por dia veo mas gente hablando de ella. Por lo q parece todo el mundo espera el lightning network q esta casi listo.
el Vitalik japo xD

LiveLeak.com - WBS 







---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 22:00 ----------

LiveLeak.com - WBS


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

Al loro con Antshares que de éste verde - el del resto, ella del verde no sale ni en los dumps -, las 2 cifras.

Y como el runrún de primero de mes acabe en cebo de sueldos, la hostia que puede dar desde ahí en un par de días , tela.


----------



## stiff upper lip (29 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Al loro con Antshares que de éste verde - el del resto, ella del verde no sale ni en los dumps -, las 2 cifras.
> 
> Y como el runrún de primero de mes acabe en cebo de sueldos, la hostia que puede dar desde ahí en un par de días , tela.



Parriba o pabajo?

Yo tengo unas cuantas ant


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Parece que a los holders de Waves nos han pagado por la gorra un nuevo Token llamado Krosscoin, valorado en 0.01$ la unidad. Han repartido bastante, me han caído varios cientos de tokens, parecen ser tokens destinados a obras de caridad.
> 
> Por otra parte acabo de entrar en el ICO de True Flip (lotería de blockchain), ahora mismo hay un 20% de bonus, el proyecto parece serio y bien valorado por los ratings de icos.
> 
> Y su web una vez logueado es amigable y bien hecha, apunta a buen proyecto.





Yo ya he metido en True Flip. De momento solo me pone los Eth que he invertido, pero no me los da en TFL.A ti te pasa igual ?
A lo mejor hay que esperar a que termine la venta, no?


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Parriba o pabajo?
> 
> Yo tengo unas cuantas ant



Pues en día y pico has doblao tu fiat.

El pabajo desde luego lleva 2 días disimulándolo de cine. Un fucking cañón, mira el chart...ni barridos ni hostias en vinagre.

Al borde del top 10 y en la misma chepa de Zcash, Stratis y Monero...la hormiguita del carajo. Y con un movimiento diario que va para el doble del de las 3 "desconocidas" de delante juntas.

Chinitos haciendo patria billetera en mano, parece . Y un float que como lo zumben va a brincar, eh ?

Vamos viendo, pero el fuelle que lleva es terrible...y ojo, que viene de un ATH recién corregido...o sea, que fresquita, fresquita...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Jun 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo ya he metido en True Flip. De momento solo me pone los Eth que he invertido, pero no me los da en TFL.A ti te pasa igual ?
> A lo mejor hay que esperar a que termine la venta, no?



Veo sus tokens en MyEteherWallet pero en su web no veo nada para poder comprar algún boleto. Hice la transacción hace unas 7 horas.


----------



## hoppe (29 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Donde te los han puesto? yo tengo WAVES en exchange pero no he visto nada de KROSSCOIN.



Tienes que pasarlos al wallet de waves. A mi, entre 700 krosscoins, 88 MobileGo y algunos otros que no se lo que son, ya suman unos 160 eurillos al cambio.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Tienes que pasarlos al wallet de waves. A mi, entre 700 krosscoins, 88 MobileGo y algunos otros que no se lo que son, ya suman unos 160 eurillos al cambio.



Los MobileGo te los han dado por arrendar los Waves supongo ,¿no?. A mi me están dando WavesGo, esos no valen casi nada.

¿Que cuentas usas para el Lease?


----------



## Kondarra (29 Jun 2017)

¿No pensáis ya que esto tiene que petar y que la mayoría de coins se vayan al traste? ¿Es bueno que existan tantísimos proyectos? ¿No veis ya las ICOs casi como una excusa para que se hagan ricos los que van detrás más que por los proyectos? ¿No tenéis la sensación de estar comprando auténticas mierdas en modo "echo los euromillones a ver qué pasa? ¿Me estoy quedando atrás?
No sé, pero pasar en 3 meses de casi sólo existir con fuerza BTC a lo que hay hoy me da vértigo y no sé si es bueno. Me viene a la cabeza cada vez más las puntocom que en varias ocasiones nos ha recordado Paketazo.


----------



## hoppe (29 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Los MobileGo te los han dado por arrendar los Waves supongo ,¿no?. A mi me están dando WavesGo, esos no valen casi nada.
> 
> ¿Que cuentas usas para el Lease?



No hago Lease, lo estuve mirando pero no me enteraba mucho como funcionaba.

Simplemente tengo los waves en el wallet, y van entrando tokens, normalmente los viernes.


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> No hago Lease, lo estuve mirando pero no me enteraba mucho como funcionaba.
> 
> Simplemente tengo los waves en el wallet, y van entrando tokens, normalmente los viernes.



Ya te digo...gracias a tu comment he abierto el portfolio y estoy flipando...hasta 10 ethers !!! :8: ahí en medio...qué carajo tiene ethereum que ver con éso ?


----------



## psiloman (29 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿No pensáis ya que esto tiene que petar y que la mayoría de coins se vayan al traste? ¿Es bueno que existan tantísimos proyectos? ¿No veis ya las ICOs casi como una excusa para que se hagan ricos los que van detrás más que por los proyectos? ¿No tenéis la sensación de estar comprando auténticas mierdas en modo "echo los euromillones a ver qué pasa? ¿Me estoy quedando atrás?
> No sé, pero pasar en 3 meses de casi sólo existir con fuerza BTC a lo que hay hoy me da vértigo y no sé si es bueno. Me viene a la cabeza cada vez más las puntocom que en varias ocasiones nos ha recordado Paketazo.



Ese es un punto de vista, y certero al 99%. Cuantas monedas de las que copan el top100 estarán ahí en 2 años?.

Aunque también hay otro punto de vista, el mundo de las criptomonedas ha venido para quedarse, de una u otra forma, y probablemente hay 5, 10 o 20 proyectos interesantes de verdad. De ellos cuantos van a triunfar y estabilizarse?.

Por estos últimos proyectos estamos todos aquí, al final quedarán unos pocos, y si tienes posiciones en ellos, es posible que no pases más penalidades en la vida. O revientan los mercados financieros mañana y valen algo solo los metales, o los latunes, o las criptos en ese entorno en vez de caer se disparan. 

En nuestra mano está intentarlo, aunque finalmente pasará lo que decida gente que está varios niveles por encima nuestra, literalmente en otra realidad existencial.


----------



## Claudius (29 Jun 2017)

AVISO, es un tocho desde perspectiva de directivo, no área técnica.
orientado a inversores no especuladores (largo plazo)

An Open Letter From Evan and Ryan Regarding Dash Marketing | Dash Forum

To marssssss


----------



## hoppe (29 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ya te digo...gracias a tu comment he abierto el portfolio y estoy flipando...hasta 10 ethers !!! :8: ahí en medio...qué carajo tiene ethereum que ver con éso ?



Quieres decir que te han aparecido en el wallet de waves 10 eth?? Joder macho, y yo que estaba contento porque tenía 88 MobileGo!!

Pero es lo que dices, no tiene nada que ver waves con ethereum...


----------



## Kondarra (29 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Ese es un punto de vista, y certero al 99%. Cuantas monedas de las que copan el top100 estarán ahí en 2 años?.
> 
> Aunque también hay otro punto de vista, el mundo de las criptomonedas ha venido para quedarse, de una u otra forma, y probablemente hay 5, 10 o 20 proyectos interesantes de verdad. De ellos cuantos van a triunfar y estabilizarse?.
> 
> ...





De que ha venido para quedarse estoy bastante seguro, no al 100%, pero mi duda ya no es que en un tiempo se cargarán a un montón, sino si yo creo en este mercado tal y como está montado ahora mismo. Creo que existiendo tanta morralla el mercado se debilita. 
Hace poco leí información de una ICO de energía solar. Basándose en eth quieren crear una red eléctrica descentralizada entre productores fotovoltaicos. ¿De verdad alguien cree que estados y eléctricas van a dejar hacer eso? Y ahí había un montón de gente para meter pasta a la ICO. Me genera desconfianza el exceso de confianza que hay hoy con cualquier proyecto, por inverosímil que sea.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ya te digo...gracias a tu comment he abierto el portfolio y estoy flipando...hasta 10 ethers !!! :8: ahí en medio...qué carajo tiene ethereum que ver con éso ?



Supongo que tampoco haces Lease ¿no? Lo mismo no sale a cuenta, 10 ETH es una bestialidad, que cantidad bestial debes de tener de Waves para que te den eso..

Que te pone, ¿Incoming transfer y ya está?

Yo calculo que cada semana no me dan ni un 0.01 % de lo que tengo en Waves en otros tokens.


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

Que quedarán unos pocos ? Porqué ? "LOs nuestros" y 4 más, no ?...qué somos, bitcoñeros en plan roi-soleil ?

En 365 días, por cuánto habrá multiplicado el market cap de Shitland ? Porqué van a quedarse sólo docena y pico de proyectos ? De dónde coño sale éso ?

Una cosa son el money electrónico y otros juegos de altos vuelos...y otra, las miles de aplicaciones de la blockchain. De hecho, la mayoría ahota mismo NO SON BASICAMENTE PASTA...y se supone que harán otras cosas. 

Yo creo que los proyectos blockchain puros, anidados y/0 no, y de todo tipo y encaje se van a multiplicar por mil. Pero todo dios no aspira a ser BTC , Vitalik , ni Rostchild con el globo en su palma.

Otra cosa es lo de los ICOs...y por cierto, algún mecanismo para estar al tanto de esa juerga y sus bluffs ya hemos sacado en claro, qué coño.

Minereum es pasta electrónica ? NO...una red de minado.

Taas ? ..No, un fondo que invierte en este sector .

Lunyr ? Una wiki descentralizada y validada con criterio de cierta entidad intelectual , se supone. 

Cannabiscoin manda esquejes y semillas de yerba a todo dios.

GAMEcredits es una plataforma de juegos.


No os amarreis a la ambiguedad del humo al que nos hemos subido...es coyuntural, pues todo era génesis. Queda mucho timo, sí...pero aún más poderío. 

Toca pasar de la cháchara a los equipos que hacen cosas. Y muchas, portentosas.

Mucho ojo, sin duda...como siempre y más...pero calma, joder. Será posible que en una encrucijada así , tan dificilmente repetible a lo largo del resto de nuestras vidas , nos pasemos el puto día a flagelazo limpio ? ::

De verdad no se nos ocurre nada mejor que hacer ? Aunque sea hacerse a un lado, bye bye y a contar los billetes ...que también es acción. Alguien cree que el año que viene va a hacer un x3 diario....yo que sé...comprando churros ?

Suerte, cabeza...y calma, hombre.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 00:32 ----------

BIP BIIIIPPP..

Vslice rompiendo el 1. Ha rebotadohacia abajo en 95/97 como 3 ó 4 veces esta semana. A ver si ésta es la buena, que coin que deja los céntimos, camino que se retoma a pasos de diez céntimos.

Y un ojo a Antshares, tres cuartos de los mismo, pero en el 10. Si esta coin no afloja YA va a entrar en el top 10 como un elefante en una cacharrería. Por cierto, alguien lo definió hace unos días como el ETH chino, no ? Pues nada...ahí tenemos la pareja de baile de Lee en el top 10 en todo el follón de segwit, ETH petáo y el copón de la baraja : Copiazos marca de la casa de los 2 actores principales...por si se les ocurre , con sus líos, dejar caer un dólar al suelo.

Cabronazos sonrientes como ellos solos. Como vuelva a aparacer el silente Jihan en escena, ni te cuento...


----------



## psiloman (30 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Que quedarán unos pocos ? Porqué ? "LOs nuestros" y 4 más, no ?...qué somos, bitcoñeros en plan roi-soleil ?
> 
> En 365 días, por cuánto habrá multiplicado el market cap de Shitland ? Porqué van a quedarse sólo docena y pico de proyectos ? De dónde coño sale éso ?
> 
> ...



Llevas razón Juli, pero desanima mucho que esto está más controlado ya que el mercado del oro. Siempre lo ha estado, pero ahora es ya muy descarado.

Quería expresar que para un no profesional, como yo, lo mejor ya es escoger 5, 10 o 15 proyectos que representen algo real o aporten algo realmente valioso y necesario, entrar en buen momento y holdear a muerte. Tú has señalado algunas, holdeo la mayoría de las que has comentado.

En ningún momento dudo del futuro de las criptomonedas como una auténtica revolución de consecuencias todavía inimaginables. Pero no es incompatible decir esto y por otro lado decir que hay más de 700 "proyectos" y que muchos de ellos son humo, a día de hoy.


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Supongo que tampoco haces Lease ¿no? Lo mismo no sale a cuenta, 10 ETH es una bestialidad, que cantidad bestial debes de tener de Waves para que te den eso..
> 
> Que te pone, ¿Incoming transfer y ya está?
> 
> Yo calculo que cada semana no me dan ni un 0.01 % de lo que tengo en Waves en otros tokens.



No...no hago nada...si a rentar los tokens te refieres.

Y hace meses que los tengo ahí, y no los miraba...aunque no son tantos, vamos...no tendrá algo que ver con tener GAME y mobilego a la vez o algo así ?

En algunas indicaciones pone "true" y otras "false"...algunos no parecen ni operativos...pero hay como 7 ú 8 tokens distintos...la mitad ni los conozco.

Va, ya iré mirando y contando... yo también, como andy sus ICOs he acabado mi red - y creo que a tiempo - y me centraré ya en pulir posiciones. Esta semana va a ser el copón bendito...o un puto desastre...no sé si la gente ha reparado en éso. Como metan unos días de promo-novatos , la petada puede ser histórica...Y AL REVÉS...el bajonazo, igual...y difícil de remontar, además.

Palomitas.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 01:11 ----------

psiloman , disculpa, por dios...que no era un ad hominem ni nada por el estilo...es que creo que a veces entramos en loops nada objetivos y que no llevan a nada bueno.

Kondarra te hacía esa consulta...pues él, hace nada andaba haciendo cabriolas a cuenta de Ripple y le metió una torta de un mes surfeando, la mejor - y encantado, faltaría más - ...pero es que siempre no va a ser así. Y esa asociación de ideas la hacemos todos, es una tendencia natuiral...pero creo que no ayuda a tener la cabeza fría ...y aquí como te despistes o te hundas, malo : Esto va muy rápido y requeiere decisiones objetivas y rápidas cada 2 x 3 .

Y creo que ese "ambiente" no ayuda nada a mejorar y sí mucho a cagarla. Y ojo, no desautorizo para nada toda la desconfianza y el chequeo del mundo, que es súper necesario. Por ejemplo, creo que la espada de Damocles bitcoñera con que Shitland ha crecido es la causa de que demos tanta cancha a desastres integales donde sólo uno quedará en pie y escenarios por el estilo : La blockchain va a generar un movimiento socioecnómico mundual absolutamente descomunal ...ni por el forro una o 2 o 10 coprporaciones o grupos del tipo que sean van a capitalizar éso...habrá miles, millones de actores y habrá beneficio en muchos puntos , si los sabes buscar. El caso es que posiblemente otra nefasta asociación de ideas sea la de pegar una hostia de 5 millones de pavos...o mierda...y éso, TAMPOCO es así.

Ésto tiene mucho, muco de bueno. Hay que estar frío y zumbarle al muñeco cuando toca. Y hay bastantes...si estás a ello, en la medida que sea, tan difícil - aunque cada día se complica algo más y éso es obvio - no es.


----------



## DrJ (30 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿No pensáis ya que esto tiene que petar y que la mayoría de coins se vayan al traste? ¿Es bueno que existan tantísimos proyectos? ¿No veis ya las ICOs casi como una excusa para que se hagan ricos los que van detrás más que por los proyectos? ¿No tenéis la sensación de estar comprando auténticas mierdas en modo "echo los euromillones a ver qué pasa? ¿Me estoy quedando atrás?
> No sé, pero pasar en 3 meses de casi sólo existir con fuerza BTC a lo que hay hoy me da vértigo y no sé si es bueno. Me viene a la cabeza cada vez más las puntocom que en varias ocasiones nos ha recordado Paketazo.



Totalmente de acuerdo

Al final las criptomonedas tendrán futuro pero en un sistema con cierta coherencia, no este desmadre actual de coins que salen como setas permitiendo dar el pelotazo a sus creadores y alimentadas por holders que ,como bien dices, echamos los euromillones a ver si encontramos nuestro bitcoin o por especuladores que buscan un incremento a corto plazo y luego a por la siguiente.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 01:25 ----------




juli dijo:


> Y creo que ese "ambiente" no ayuda nada a mejorar y sí mucho a cagarla. Y ojo, no desautorizo para nada toda la desconfianza y el chequeo del mundo, que es súper necesario. Por ejemplo, creo que la espada de Damocles bitcoñera con que Shitland ha crecido es la causa de que demos tanta cancha a desastres integales donde sólo uno quedará en pie y escenarios por el estilo : La blockchain va a generar un movimiento socioecnómico mundual absolutamente descomunal ...ni por el forro una o 2 o 10 coprporaciones o grupos del tipo que sean van a capitalizar éso...habrá miles, millones de actores y habrá beneficio en muchos puntos , si los sabes buscar. El caso es que posiblemente otra nefasta asociación de ideas sea la de pegar una hostia de 5 millones de pavos...o mierda...y éso, TAMPOCO es así.
> 
> Ésto tiene mucho, muco de bueno. Hay que estar frío y zumbarle al muñeco cuando toca. Y hay bastantes...si estás a ello, en la medida que sea, tan difícil - aunque cada día se complica algo más y éso es obvio - no es.



No quedara uno solo en pie evidentemente, pero es de suponer que los que lleguen arriba tendran que tener una capacidad de relacionarse entre ellos, una coherencia y compatibilidad no estos proyectos que muchas veces salen de la nada. Y también es de cajon que por estas interrelaciones si cae una pata del invento se cae entero vamos que si ETH no soluciona sus problemas arrastra a muchos por ejemplo


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo
> 
> Al final las criptomonedas tendrán futuro pero en un sistema con cierta coherencia, no este desmadre actual de coins que salen como setas permitiendo dar el pelotazo a sus creadores y *alimentadas por holders que ,como bien dices, echamos los euromillones a ver si encontramos nuestro bitcoin o por especuladores que buscan un incremento a corto plazo y luego a por la siguiente*.




La segunda parte en negrita, a la que subrodinas la primera, es la clave y lo que está al alcance de cada uno cambiar, en la medida de lo posible, que es mucha. Y trata de la codicia, no del mercado de criptos. 

Cuántos posts has leído en este foro justificando a la pepitada por lo bonitos y finaciados al 120% pisos que compraban ???

Aquí, igual que siempre, se trata de actuar con cabeza...y matenerse frío es crucial.




> No quedara uno solo en pie evidentemente, pero es de suponer que los que lleguen arriba tendran que tener una capacidad de relacionarse entre ellos, una coherencia y compatibilidad no estos proyectos que muchas veces salen de la nada. Y también es de cajon que por estas interrelaciones si cae una pata del invento se cae entero vamos que si ETH no soluciona sus problemas arrastra a muchos por ejemplo



Se supedita todo al más corto plazo. Pues claro que caerán unos y/u otros...pero vendrán otros diferentes y lo que hay que hacer es planificar el juego para no quedarte fuera, éso ya está hablado : Mayor o menor acierto, pero siempre, siempre, seguir jugando. 

El mercado de la blockchain está en puros pañales...en prestaciones y en volumen. Qué lectura "definitiva" se puede sacar con semajante perspectiva ? Ninguna...salvo que su crecimiento será exponencial, que ahí llega cualquiera.

Ir pillando , sortando marrones y acerándose a la adopción masiva desde una posición privilegiada. Y ojo, nosotros aquí y ahora , aunque muchos no hayamos pagado pizzas en 2010 a 10.000 bitcoins , la tenemos ...pero desde luego si andamos metiendo lo trincado a ciegas en cualquier mierda , poco durará. Y mantenerse frío y no entrar al trapo me parece una opción personal razonablemente accesible si se está a lo que hay que estar . Y ya ahí, estar en medio de un sector emergente y prometedor en su momento de salto al gran público, malo precisamente, no parece. Y a mi juicio, veo más peligroso el desánimo y la distracción por puro negativismo que una sucesión de timos con alguna joya en medio que identificaría como tal más de un crío de 11 años. Y a ello me refiero constantemente.

Y fin del oftópic por lo que amí respecta, que se está convirtendo en la banda sonora del hilo y , por mi parte, ni tiempo, ni ganas de participar de ello, que ni pies ni cabeza le veo.

Un saludo.


----------



## san_miguel (30 Jun 2017)

Parece que llega el fin de semana y el fin de mes y vuelven las bajadas...no se de que me suena.


----------



## Pablo Villa (30 Jun 2017)

Ants, los chinos las holdean en wallets

Les genera intereses. Aqui teneis la calculadora:

NeoCoins.net


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Ants, los chinos las holdean en wallets
> 
> Les genera intereses. Aqui teneis la calculadora:
> 
> NeoCoins.net



Interesantísimo.

Podrías explicar un poco cómo va éso ?

Se generan en la wallet directamente ? 

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> paketazo...has echado un ojo a fondo , en plan psychokiller, alguna vez a Zcash ?
> 
> Estoy barajando posicionarme seriamente en ella como opción a ROIs y maniobras similares...preferiría seguir con fichas aunque haya batida gorda. En principio.
> 
> ...



No conozco zcash en profundidad. Es una coin anónima que tuvo mucho marketing en su lanzamiento. La mino actualmente porque es minable con cpu y tengo muchos ciclos libres de cpu que tengo que dedicar a algo.


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2017)

CHICOSALCHICHA : / a colación de Waves y sus reward-tokens /

Lo de ETH en la wallet de WAVES es la leche.

Hay un parámetro en los envíos de que re-issuable o no. Creo que el true/false es para éso.

Resulta que quiero darle boleta antes de que se queje alguien :fiufiu: a los 10 ethers a una wallet mía , por supuesto de ETH ...y no me deja. Me pide una address de 35 caracteres, es decir una de Waves / el envío , siendo Ethers, también llega de una wallet de WAVES /.

Ni idea de si son una especie de "ethers virtuales" sólo para mover en el entorno Waves o algo así...por darle na explicación loǵico y a boleo, vamos...pero no me lo explico. Ethers operativos NO SON.

El resto, los tokens de WAVES , mobile go, etc...parecen "reales" .


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (30 Jun 2017)

Yo estuve leyendo en otros foros que algunos de los token enviados a tu wallet de Waves son falsos, aunque no explicaban mucho más, había gente que incluso preguntaba como deshacerse de ellos ya que "molestan", otros explicaban que quizás en algún momentos esos tokens se activarían.

Es un mundo que investigar bien, ya que en la web oficial de Waves no he visto que hablen de estos airdrops.


----------



## Pablo Villa (30 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Interesantísimo.
> 
> Podrías explicar un poco cómo va éso ?
> 
> ...



Cada wallet es como un mini-minero.

Los chinos la estan publicitando a tope, pero el cliente.... !!!....llevo tres dias descargandomelo:: y creo que tengo pa tres dias mas!


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿No pensáis ya que esto tiene que petar y que la mayoría de coins se vayan al traste? ¿Es bueno que existan tantísimos proyectos? ¿No veis ya las ICOs casi como una excusa para que se hagan ricos los que van detrás más que por los proyectos? ¿No tenéis la sensación de estar comprando auténticas mierdas en modo "echo los euromillones a ver qué pasa? ¿Me estoy quedando atrás?
> No sé, pero pasar en 3 meses de casi sólo existir con fuerza BTC a lo que hay hoy me da vértigo y no sé si es bueno. Me viene a la cabeza cada vez más las puntocom que en varias ocasiones nos ha recordado Paketazo.



...y petará.

Todo peta, incluso el sistema Fiat, el $, el €...todo petará.

La pregunta no es si petará, si no cuando y por qué.

De momento, y siendo cauteloso como ya sabéis, creo que los intereses que se han generado en torno a este nuevo "nicho", han enraizado bien, y los beneficios que están dando son tan jugosos que vale la pena retroalimentar el chiringuito para evitar huida de capitales, y permitir que entren otros nuevos pensando en revalorizaciones de dos dígitos.

Si la bolsa se cae, que se caerá, y no le falta mucho, es posible, y es solo una opinión personal, que un % de las mismas acuda a este rincón para tratar de exprimir el potencial de todo esto.

Si eso sucediera, se podría decir que ahora mismo estamos todavía lejos de precios altos o sobrevalorados, pues aquí el potencial lo dan los usuarios, y no el precio capitalizado.

Si puedo usar mi VISA en todo el mundo, a quién lo le agradaría poder hacer lo mismo con sus fondos virtuales sin necesidad de pasar por caja o por aduana y dar explicaciones.

Luego, entiendo que *Kondarra * advierta algo de riesgo en el horizonte...es lógico y normal, por que parte de lo que estamos viendo no es normal.

Por poner ejemplo, en el MAB(mercado alternativo bursátil) para que una empresa pueda captar fondos, ha de cumplir un montón de requisitos, pasar por el aro de los reguladores, y dar la cara en todo momento para que sus OPVs sean factibles y lleguen a la masa, que luego analizando el plan de vuelo, deciden si invertir o no...y aún así, captan pocos millones de €...

Hablamos de empresas con potencial real, gente real, instalaciones reales, un negocio real, productos terminados reales...

Luego vamos a cryptoworld y sale una ICO que usarán los gays de más de 60 años y solo en un pueblo de Pernambuco, y durante días festivos, y que además es contrato inteligente y usa mineros solares y capta 20 millones de $


Yo veo el sinsentido y sé que vosotros también...esto no captará fondos infinitamente, y creo que llegado el día que proyectos empiecen a demostrar que no valen para nada, el dinero se irá a proyectos consolidados que hayan demostrado su valía.

¿Dónde estaremos en 10 años?

No tengo ni idea, pero si los hackers están jodiendo a grandes empresas multinacionales, bancos, aseguradores...quizá logren encontrar el modo de hackear las claves privadas de nuestros wallets y vaciarlos...ese día, si llega...ya sabemos lo que hay.

Mientras tanto, disfrutad la ola, haced vuestros ROI, y cabeza.


----------



## Pimlico (30 Jun 2017)

Donde puedo comprar Bancor o Monacoin?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 Jun 2017)

Para los que tengáis SJCX y no hayáis hecho el canje a STORJ aún:

no seáis unos pringuis (como yo lo he sido por canjear demasiado rápido) y en lugar de canjear vended los SJCX en Bittrex y recomprad STORJ en Liqui a un precio 20% menor. 

De nada.


----------



## Depeche (30 Jun 2017)

Que buena subida de Agoras desde ayer, ya casi le llevo un x3 y lo que le queda aún por subir.


----------



## Pirro (30 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ...y petará.
> 
> Todo peta, incluso el sistema Fiat, el $, el €...todo petará.
> 
> ...



Si los hackers rompen los protocolos de encriptación que usamos puedes creerme si te digo que lo que pase con nuestras cryptocarteras sera anecdótico en comparación con las implicaciones mundiales que tendría ese nuevo hito.


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar Bancor o Monacoin?



En Bittrex, las 2.


----------



## kokoliso1 (30 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No conozco zcash en profundidad. Es una coin anónima que tuvo mucho marketing en su lanzamiento. La mino actualmente porque es minable con cpu y tengo muchos ciclos libres de cpu que tengo que dedicar a algo.



¿Qué software de minado usas? ¿Has tenido cuidado con los troyanos?

A ver si por ganar unas chapas vas a perder la cartera.

Me pasa lo mismo con las carteras de las monedas dan miedo de troyanos...

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 15:28 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Si los hackers rompen los protocolos de encriptación que usamos puedes creerme si te digo que lo que pase con nuestras cryptocarteras sera anecdótico en comparación con las implicaciones mundiales que tendría ese nuevo hito.



Las implicaciones mundiales serán la leche pero nuestras monedas valdrán cero.

Ten en cuenta que si la rotura de los algoritmos de cifrado se hace con una computadora cuántica lo más normal es que los primeros en conseguirlo sean la NSA y su competencia, así que los estados intentarán mantenerlo en secreto lo más posible mientras se aprovechan del resto del mundo.

No van a estropear su ventaja robando cryptocoins primero aprovecharán para robar información de manera invisible para los demás.

Al final si se extiende la noticia entonces es cuando las cryptocoins no valdrán nada.


----------



## Pimlico (30 Jun 2017)

Pero no se puede depositar dinero FIAT? solo coins?


juli dijo:


> En Bittrex, las 2.


----------



## MM Trainer (30 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> CHICOSALCHICHA : / a colación de Waves y sus reward-tokens /
> 
> Lo de ETH en la wallet de WAVES es la leche.
> 
> ...



Tienes que darle a withdraw no a send


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Jun 2017)

En poco tiempo...en algunos dias, semanas, o tal vez en un mes o dos meses...invertire en...
PIVX
MonaCoin
Siacoin

Obvio cuando todo baje lo que tiene que bajar! He dicho.

Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> En poco tiempo...en algunos dias, semanas, o tal vez en un mes o dos meses...invertire en...
> PIVX
> MonaCoin
> Siacoin
> ...



¿Como está por Colombia el tema de la inversión y la fiscalidad?

Colombia es el país de las 3 C...y eso siempre es atractivo para invertir.

Un saludo.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

Buenas noticias para los bitcoñeros, se ponen de acuerdo en largarse cagando hostias ::

2063.91 (-18.95%)


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Como está por Colombia el tema de la inversión y la fiscalidad?
> 
> Colombia es el país de las 3 C...y eso siempre es atractivo para invertir.
> 
> Un saludo.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey paketazo! estas mas optimista cada dia, eso no es malo...siempre y cuando te tenagas confianza.

Inversion hay mucha, mucha inversion extranjera llegando a las mas grandes ciudades...estan volviendo las multinacionales, pero ya no para produccion (se va a Mexico o Brasil), pero esta llegando inversion para BPO (Outsourcing de servicios), otra industria que esta en expansion es la petrolera, la del cafe, va ahi, creciendo, pero poco. La economia colombiana esta creciendo, sanamente.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Por cierto, han notado el bajonazo de Bitcoin? de $2500 a $2000 en coinmarketcap... no me he metido a los exchanges aun...
Que paso?

Saludos


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

Y esto?
Bittrex.com - ETH/LTC
Bittrex.com -
ETH/XRP

ETH será la nueva reserva valor? 

Tengo ganas de que se asomen los bitcoñeros para mantenernos bien informados  :XX:


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2017)

El bajonazo de BTC no es tal, es un bug de la página. 

Mirad los markets

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

*haruki* tengo contactos que me dicen que Colombia está en un momento dulce para meter algo...miraré el tema bursátil, sobre todo como me dices petróleo y quizá telecos e infraestructuras.

Un saludo


----------



## bmbnct (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Buenas noticias para los bitcoñeros, se ponen de acuerdo en largarse cagando hostias ::
> 
> 2063.91 (-18.95%)



Ese precio donde es?
No lo veo en los exchanges.
Creo q es un error de la web. Por ñque la gráfica no lo refleja.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ese precio donde es?
> No lo veo en los exchanges.



Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Siguiendo el rastro del dinero...
BitFish trade volume and market listings | CoinMarketCap

Una ballena se ha movido inflando el valor de dicha coin. Irse con todo lo gordo de Bitcoin a otra coin es una manera de proteger el dinero ante la fiesta que tienen montada en Bitcoin.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 16:25 ----------

En cualquier momento se montan una corrida camino al infierno :XX:






Habría que revisar el historial, igual estaban poniendo a prueba si podían vender todos los BTC y tras verlo han vuelto a comprar. Como han saltado las alarmas que regulan la vida de las criptos... los bots entrarían también y tras ver que había vuelto al lugar que le corresponden han vendido los bots :fiufiu:


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El bajonazo de BTC no es tal, es un bug de la página.
> 
> Mirad los markets
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Yo le tengo ahora mismo puesto el ojo a la venta de acciones de una gran empresa publica...se llama ETB (telecomunicaciones) el estado piensa vender su participacion para recaudar dinero y poder suplir las necesidades presupuestales del 2018, no recuerdo si van para Salud o infraestructura vial...imagino que es para salud, que esta no tan bien en Colombia. 

Por el momento la venta esta parada porque siempre hay gente que se opone a la venta de las empresas publicas, sobre todo de las grandes empresas publicas. La verdad es que yo mismo me opongo, no estoy de acuerdo con que la vendan, recien acaban de invertir hace 1 año, una cantidad enorme en equipos de telecomunicaciones y redes de ultima tecnologia...para posicionarse mas en el mercado...y ahora la van a vender...pero bueno comprare cuando finalmente aprueben la venta, pero creo que sera para el 2018, vamos a ver. 
Las acciones de la principal petrolera (que es propiedad del estado en un gran %) ecopetrol, pues no van bien...con esto de los precios del petroleo que no suben de los 50 dolares por barril pues no hay mucho que hacer, pero se esta estabilizando, recien pagaron dividendos a accionistas, despues de dos años de que no los daba, es buena noticia.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gracias por el heads-up del bug de Bitcoin en coinmarket.

Saludos.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Siguiendo el rastro del dinero...
> BitFish trade volume and market listings | CoinMarketCap
> ...



El exchange destino no lo refleja: Trade GBCGoldCoin to Bitcoin GBC/BTC - BitFish - Cryptocurrency Exchange


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> El exchange destino no lo refleja: Trade GBCGoldCoin to Bitcoin GBC/BTC - BitFish - Cryptocurrency Exchange



Igual solo ha sido un espejismo

#	Source	Pair	Volume (24h)	Price	Volume (%)	Updated
1	BitFish	GBC/BTC	$227,600,000	$2505.28	20.69%	Recently

Cosas "raras" que solo suceden en cryptoworld ::


----------



## davitin (30 Jun 2017)

Eth esta desde ayer en el entorno de los 300 dolares, sube un poco, baja un poco, pero se queda en esa franja...


----------



## vyk (30 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eth esta desde ayer en el entorno de los 300 dolares, sube un poco, baja un poco, pero se queda en esa franja...



Iconomi también esta muy parado. Veremos en los próximos días.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (30 Jun 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> En poco tiempo...en algunos dias, semanas, o tal vez en un mes o dos meses...invertire en...
> PIVX
> MonaCoin
> Siacoin
> ...



Lo q pasa q aqui esperar..a la q te sacan alguna noticia o proyecto se disparan.
Hablo de 2 meses, seria mala señal q bajaran jeje


----------



## Kondarra (30 Jun 2017)

Echad un ojo a PIVX. Hoy anda de subidón y la gráfica diaria a la larga me gusta, sin ser un entendido de AT. Paketazo?







¿Compra cuando corrija?


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

TokenCard Actualización # 005

Será en Octubre! :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Mirando posibles pelotazos

El riego a XEM debe de estar cerca :fiufiu:
Steem llegó a valer 4.34$ en Julio de año pasado, ahora está en 1.72$



Spoiler



Qué coño! Habrá festival para todas las cryptos! 




---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 21:01 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Echad un ojo a PIVX. Hoy anda de subidón y la gráfica diaria a la larga me gusta, sin ser un entendido de AT. Paketazo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidado que comienzan las fiestas :fiufiu:


----------



## kokoliso1 (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> TokenCard Actualización # 005
> 
> Será en Octubre! :Baile::Baile::Baile:
> 
> ...



Steem no me cuadra que suba más, llego a valer 6 veces menos que ahora y tiene mucha inflación.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2017)

Ojo con PIVX está en pleno proceso de distribución, necesita subidón u ostión bueno para que las ballenas suelten lastre.

Bad Request

100 direcciones almacenan más del 40% de la moneda, y 1000 el 63%

Tiene camino andado y seguro que si hace bien las cosas saldrá al alza, pues es copia de Dash, y esta funciona bien de momento.

Yo no llevo ni una, pero es una opción para los que crean en esta alternativa.

Técnicamente si perfora los 2,50$ es muy posible que se ven los 2,85$...pasar de ahí...ya van an a ser en este tirón, palabras mayores.

Veremos.

Por cierto, Dash, record de wallets, y los masternodos han recuperado en 2 semanas más de 50 holders...o sea 50K monedas en stacking


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Lo q pasa q aqui esperar..a la q te sacan alguna noticia o proyecto se disparan.
> Hablo de 2 meses, seria mala señal q bajaran jeje



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tienes razon, pero paciencia!!!!pacienciaaaaa... Yo mismo estoy sorprendido con PIVX ahora mismo...esta manana estuve muy tentado de comprar a $1.8...pero va a corregir junto con el resto.
Paciencia.... vas a ver. 

Por cierto, no se quien mas le haya estado siguiendo la pista a esta crypto aparte de elclapham y mi persona, pero esta seguro va a ser un top 10 y minimo se hace un x10, cuando regrese a USD$1.4 ~ USD$1.0 de ahi el camino seguira

Esperen la correccion grande que viene. Es mejor tener el fiat a mano, se los aseguro.

Saludos.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Steem no me cuadra que suba más, llego a valer 6 veces menos que ahora y tiene mucha inflación.



He mirado la gráfica y justamente en Julio tocaría volver a dar una alegría a los que entraron el año pasado. Pero bueno, que también podría seguir lateral... Mañana veremos como se pone todo en verde :fiufiu: 

En PIVX están entrando grandes cantidades, espero que llegue a los picos para cerrar la venta e irme a otra.


----------



## davitin (30 Jun 2017)

Si eth baja de 290 el siguiente soporte lo tiene en 237 dolares, podria llegar hasta ahi antes de rebotar.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si eth baja de 290 el siguiente soporte lo tiene en 237 dolares, podria llegar hasta ahi antes de rebotar.



Puede bajar hasta los 270$ y ni eso, ya se acaba el mes y si seguimos el patrón del mes pasado... Mañana ya debe de comenzar la fiesta :Baile:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS II


CETA = Aprobado = Multinacionales tienen el poder = ETH tienen la alfombra preparada para salir al escenario y actualizar el Sistema 


Alianza del Pacífico abre sus puertas a cuatro Estados Asociados

La Unión Europea agiliza un acuerdo comercial con Japón para contrarrestar a Donald Trump


La UE negocia un tratado de libre comercio con Arabia Saudí, Qatar y los emiratos

Casa Blanca confirma reunión de Trump con Peña Nieto y Putin en cumbre G20

Trump anuncia un oleoducto con México que "irá por debajo del muro"

No solo hay que ir prestando atención a las velas de las criptos y sus avances... sino que también hay que estar al loro de como desmantelan el sistema fiduciario para acabar dejándolo a un lado...

Buenas corridas para todos!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Kondarra (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Puede bajar hasta los 270$ y ni eso, ya se acaba el mes y si seguimos el patrón del mes pasado... Mañana ya debe de comenzar la fiesta :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hombre, no creo que tengan una alarma periódica cada fin de mes en el Outlook. Si fuese tan fácil seguirles la pista... Me juego mi owned, claro.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Hombre, no creo que tengan una alarma periódica cada fin de mes en el Outlook. Si fuese tan fácil seguirles la pista... Me juego mi owned, claro.



Llevamos 3 meses seguidos con rebajas a final de mes en todas las criptos. Este mes hemos tenido una rebaja a mitad de mes, me juego el owned de que repetiremos el patrón de Junio.


----------



## plus ultra (30 Jun 2017)

MONA ha estado acumulando varios dias y hoy a roto una resistencia que tenia en los 30.000 en breve puede dar un buen subidon y a tener en cuenta que en bache que hemos tenido en dias pasados no le ha afectado casi nada.

SKY ya avise ase tiempo en el otro hilo,pues ya ha entrado top100 y tambien en un exchange chino que parese de nueva creacion en la que solo esta SKY pero ya sabemos como se lo toman los chinos en cuanto se ponen a meterle a una moneda.


----------



## davitin (1 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Puede bajar hasta los 270$ y ni eso, ya se acaba el mes y si seguimos el patrón del mes pasado... Mañana ya debe de comenzar la fiesta :Baile:
> 
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS II
> 
> ...



A roto el soporte, a ver hasta donde llega.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Jul 2017)

Aquí lo difícil es comprar en el momento exacto del cambio de tendencia hacia arriba. No sabemos cuando pasará pues, si miramos el histórico de las criptos, han llegado a estar más de 1 año y medio bajando o estancadas, así que, cualquier escenario es posible.

Para los que aún no hemos entrado de verdad con mucho FIAT no es mala noticia. Siempre suponiendo que a largo plazo este mercado debe ser alcista.


----------



## paketazo (1 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> SKY ya avise ase tiempo en el otro hilo,pues ya ha entrado top100 y tambien en un exchange chino que parese de nueva creacion en la que solo esta SKY pero ya sabemos como se lo toman los chinos en cuanto se ponen a meterle a una moneda.



Tiene un float por encima de 5 millones pero potenciales 100 millones.

He mirado por encima y pone que no usa ni POS ni POW...sabes un poco como se mantiene la red?

, también he visto que el wallet es HTML o algo así...eso no parece muy fiable, no?

Un saludo, y a ver si nos cuantas un poco como va.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> MONA ha estado acumulando varios dias y hoy a roto una resistencia que tenia en los 30.000 en breve puede dar un buen subidon y a tener en cuenta que en bache que hemos tenido en dias pasados no le ha afectado casi nada.
> 
> SKY ya avise ase tiempo en el otro hilo,pues ya ha entrado top100 y tambien en un exchange chino que parese de nueva creacion en la que solo esta SKY pero ya sabemos como se lo toman los chinos en cuanto se ponen a meterle a una moneda.



Pues si va lenta pero aguantando el chaparron, es la duda q tengo, con un mercado como el de hace 3 semanas como estaria? Quien sabe..


----------



## p_pin (1 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> MONA ha estado acumulando varios dias y hoy a roto una resistencia que tenia en los 30.000 en breve puede dar un buen subidon y a tener en cuenta que en bache que hemos tenido en dias pasados no le ha afectado casi nada.
> 
> SKY ya avise ase tiempo en el otro hilo,pues ya ha entrado top100 y tambien en un exchange chino que parese de nueva creacion en la que solo esta SKY pero ya sabemos como se lo toman los chinos en cuanto se ponen a meterle a una moneda.



Yo entré a mona hace unos días, con poco eso sí, y la verdad la veo muy consistente, y es cierto que está en un punto importante, parece que está rompiendo el nivel de días pasados y el potencial es alto, un 20% hasta la zona de 37.000


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> PIVX , la joya de la corona del Cryptofolio del clapham ...La unica que esta ahora mismo en un wallet de papel sin ver la luz del sol
> Atencion a WAVES ...esta muy barata ahora , cuando la gente se de cuenta del potencial de WAVES se arrepentira .
> WAVES y NEXT que ya les llegara su momento
> Otra crypto wapas a las que el clapham le ha echado el ojo y ha metido ayer 0,05 misero btc es Global Token ...nah una " corazonada "
> ...



Clapham no decias q entrarias en pivx cuando estuviera a 1$ o menos... ejem ejem


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 Jul 2017)

De verdad q no te entiendo clapham jaja eres bipolar
Llevas meses diciendonos q hacemos el tonto comprando moneditas y ahora resulta q es lo mejor del mundo.
De todas formas tengo q decir q atinas bien con las monedas q dices, el clapham tiene ojo avizor.

Me esta tentando Lunyr, ese market cap de solo 6millones y 2,7 de total supply..y un proyecto tan a largo plazo...cuando las compre solo hacian subir, tenia muy buena pinta. 
A largo plazo eso solo puede salir bien, alguno lleva muchas de estas? Mi compra fue simbolica.


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Tienes razon, pero paciencia!!!!pacienciaaaaa... Yo mismo estoy sorprendido con PIVX ahora mismo...esta manana estuve muy tentado de comprar a $1.8...pero va a corregir junto con el resto.
> Paciencia.... vas a ver.
> ...



A mí , que toco de oído, me dejaría sorprendido como pocas cosas una corrección de PIVX ahora en esos términos. Indica todo lo contrario desde que corrigió hasta unos 0,80, hará ya más de un mes.

Esa rotundidad tuya tiene alguna base especial ?

Gracias.


----------



## Portador del Caos (1 Jul 2017)

Tenia intención de actualizar los datos del tamaño de la blockchain de BTC vs ETH (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19625375&postcount=5815), por si ya se estaban tomando medidas de control, pero he visto que los datos no son muy fiables, ya que desde hace 2 o 3 días marca la misma cantidad para ambas cadenas. Así que me he puesto a buscar otras fuentes....

...Y lo que he visto, si es verdad, es mucho peor de lo que pensaba... Si alguien tiene un nodo full de ETH, que lo confirme o desmienta, please!

Artículo: Ethereum's Blockchain Size Surpasses Bitcoin's by 40%
Gráficos: http://bc.daniel.net.nz/







No es solo el tamaño de la blockchain de ETH lo que nos tiene que preocupar, sino el uso de la CPU :8:


----------



## p_pin (1 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo entré a mona hace unos días, con poco eso sí, y la verdad la veo muy consistente, y es cierto que está en un punto importante, parece que está rompiendo el nivel de días pasados y el potencial es alto, un 20% hasta la zona de 37.000



En la madrugada ha tocado 36.000, ahora ha bajado un poco. Si consolida en la zona de 33.000 podría seguir subiendo


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tiene un float por encima de 5 millones pero potenciales 100 millones.



El otro día entré en una con 1 millón, 1 / especialmente bajo / y llegaba a los 100.

Iba de cabeza , el planteamiento era bueno...finalmente le dí un toquecillo y listos.

Hoy tiene casi el doble de coins en circulación. Estoy seguro que la imensa mayoría de gente ni se entera de éso.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> En la madrugada ha tocado 36.000, ahora ha bajado un poco. Si consolida en la zona de 33.000 podría seguir subiendo



Yo creo q seguiran subiendo, cuanto mas uso real tengan las criptos alli mas subira.
En el grupo de mona han puesto hoy q pronto van a aprobar q las compras con criptos lleven un 8% de descuento en tax shopping.


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo creo q seguiran subiendo, cuanto mas uso real tengan las criptos alli mas subira.
> En el grupo de mona han puesto hoy q pronto van a aprobar q las compras con criptos lleven un 8% de descuento en tax shopping.



Chico, monacoin es japonesa, verdad ?

No sé cómo está encajando la adopción física de BTC - y otras criptos, supongo - en tiendas etc en Japón o si es inminente pero aún no se ha desplegado. Sobre éso, me interesaría muchísimo saber la respuesta del público a la lentitud y altas TX de BTC , si han tomado otras opciones, tec ... Agradecido a cualquier apunte al respecto.


----------



## Pablo Villa (1 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham en el fondo , es cryptiano ...lo lleva en los genes .
> Hoy si no eres cryptiano no eres cool . La era del cryptianismo antiguo , ese que solo era para los devotos cryptianos del Cliente QT ...
> y tenias que bajarte el wallet ese que tardaba 3 anos , 5 meses , 6 semanas , 4 dias , 20 horas y 6 minutos en syncronizar ....uff
> ya ha pasado . Adios bye bye ...
> ...




Básicamente ese es el modus operandi,no? ... y luego dejar el parket hecho un reguero de sangre...!:abajo:


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Chico, monacoin es japonesa, verdad ?
> 
> No sé cómo está encajando la adopción física de BTC - y otras criptos, supongo - en tiendas etc en Japón o si es inminente pero aún no se ha desplegado. Sobre éso, me interesaría muchísimo saber la respuesta del público a la lentitud y altas TX de BTC , si han tomado otras opciones, tec ... Agradecido a cualquier apunte al respecto.



Ya se puede comprar, con btc y monacoin por lo menos, hay carteles en tiendas etc anunciando q pueden pagar con ellas, lo q no se es hasta q punto la gente las usa, pero si aplican esos ddscuentos q dicen, puede ser un reclamo.


----------



## Kondarra (1 Jul 2017)

PIVX completamente on fire.


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> PIVX completamente on fire.



A mí me da que éso no es nada.


LTC , Lbry credits, Nxt, Antshares, Monacoin, Pivx...aire puro a la cebada con la cascada de ETH...que ya daba cierta claustrofobia, eh ?

Por ciero, Waves anda muy calladita ahí hace un par se demanas ya, cuando hasta se han oído tokens que se mueven, etc...parece que toca, no ?


----------



## Chachowsky (1 Jul 2017)

En estos momentos en un exchange de los fuertes (que bien podía haber sido otro cualquiera)...

VRC is currently under maintenance or experiencing wallet/network issues. Deposits and withdrawals will remain disabled until a solution is found, which may require an update from the VRC team. Any updates must be tested and audited before enabling.

VRC está actualmente bajo mantenimiento o está experimentando problemas con la cartera / red. Los depósitos y retiros permanecerán inhabilitados hasta que se encuentre una solución, lo que puede requerir una actualización del equipo de VRC. Cualquier actualización debe ser probada y auditada antes de habilitarla.

Vericoin: 6577 satoshis (26 junio 2017)
Vericoin: 31000 satoshis (30 junio 2017)

En apenas 4 días un casi x5... (que bien podía haber sido cualquier otra cripto cualquiera de las importantes...)

¿Hay derecho a que estos individuos jurídicos hagan este tipo de maniobras cada vez que alguien quiera disponer de su dinero? 
¿Cada vez que haya un subidón de una coin cualquiera y alguien quiera sacar su pasta tiene que tolerar estos inconvenientes? 
Esto puede ser la comidilla de cada día...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 Jul 2017)

Un chaval q sigo dd bitcointalk, tiene holdeando una moneda llamada TKS, no se si la conoceis, esta basada en el cultivo de marihuana con todas sus licencias etc..yo voy a estar atento, pq ese mercado tiene gran futuro relacionado con los tratamientos etc..


----------



## Claudius (1 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Un chaval q sigo dd bitcointalk, tiene holdeando una moneda llamada TKS, no se si la conoceis, esta basada en el cultivo de marihuana con todas sus licencias etc..yo voy a estar atento, pq ese mercado tiene gran futuro relacionado con los tratamientos etc..



No lo veo a largo, porque es un sector muy peliagudo. No quita que la metan p&d.


----------



## plus ultra (1 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tiene un float por encima de 5 millones pero potenciales 100 millones.
> 
> He mirado por encima y pone que no usa ni POS ni POW...sabes un poco como se mantiene la red?
> 
> ...



Bueno te cuento un poco por encima lo que se (poco) y luego te matizo.

5 millones de 100 no es mucho si lo comparamos con XRP,no es mineable y al igual que esta ultima sus dev se han quedado con el resto aunque repartiendo de entrada mas % y dejan muy claro que tienen prioridad en que los precios no caigan (yo tambien) hay que ser muy tonto para tirarte un "voxel".

Ni NOS ni POW pues tienen el suyo propio el que creo que llaman obelisco o algo asi, a prueba de ataques 51% y buena privacidad.


Poco mas te puedo decir a nivel tecnico si no lo vuelvo a mirar.

--------------------------------------------

Por que me gusta?

1º proyecto solido lleva desde 2013 y sale ahora parecido KMD.

2º al igual que la ya mencionada KMD tiene bastante prioridad la seguridad y el anonimato,estaban en proyecto una darknet al estilo tor.

Tengo una cierta predilección por los proyectos que ofrecen privacidad y anonimato y de los pocos que podrían sobrevivir a sin estas virtudes,serian BTC,ETH y algun otro.

Descubrí BTC por SKR 8: y creo que BTC debe mucho MUCHÍSIMO a "esos" mercados al igual que el VHS al porno,según he oído a entendidos sin este el BETAMAX se hubiese impuesto claramente,por lo tanto no se si me entienden esa predilección por tirar hacia estos proyectos,los cuales creo que si llegamos han uso cotidiano seran los que triunfaran,al ser lo mas similar al anonimato y facilidades que ofrece el CASH.

GBYTE
KMD
SKY

Hace tiempo que me subi en las 2 primeras y en la ultima llevo un x2,yo no les perderia de vista.


----------



## Chachowsky (1 Jul 2017)

Alguien sabe que está ocurriendo con bytecoin?


----------



## plus ultra (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Chico, monacoin es japonesa, verdad ?
> 
> No sé cómo está encajando la adopción física de BTC - y otras criptos, supongo - en tiendas etc en Japón o si es inminente pero aún no se ha desplegado. Sobre éso, me interesaría muchísimo saber la respuesta del público a la lentitud y altas TX de BTC , si han tomado otras opciones, tec ... Agradecido a cualquier apunte al respecto.



Desde lo poco que conozco de los japos hay una cosa que me llama la atencion en casos de novedades,especialmente tecnológicas son de tirarse a la piscina sin saber si el agua esta caliente,profundidad...ellos se tiran y prueban después ya verán que hacen,casi todo lo contrario que los occidentales que primero esperan a que otro se tire y les diga.

Referente a la lentitud y TX pues creo que forma parte de esa piscinaso (o no) pero sera cuestión de tiempo en que se depuren y sepan elegir una coin con poco tiempo de transacción y fee

A pesar de que en japon saben "antes" que nosotros del BTC,solo tenemos que ver que MTgox ya estaba con sede ahi en 2013,párese que ahora es cuando lo estan adoptando de forma mayor y aceptando su uso.Creo que ha sido debido al su respecto por las reglas por lo que no lo han echo antes (los de a pie),ahora las autoridades han legalizado su uso como forma de pago,y fue el abril (2 meses)de este año por lo que lo gordo esta por llegar.


Una de las razones (entre otras muchas) que pienso el por que la han legalizado es adelantarse en cierta forma a los chinos con los que tienen cierta rivalidad en varios ámbitos.

El gran mercado que le falta a BTC por abrirse (legalmente) es india lo cual puede ser una buena entrada de capital al mercado.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Alguien sabe que está ocurriendo con bytecoin?



Me sumo a la pregunta, subir un 50% en un día donde está bajando todo tiene que significar algo.


----------



## Chachowsky (1 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me sumo a la pregunta, subir un 50% en un día donde está bajando todo tiene que significar algo.



En estos momentos
En Poloniex a 0.00000096 btc
En Hitbtc a 0.00000136 btc
No tiene sentido esa diferencia tan brutal de cotización...


----------



## plus ultra (1 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> En estos momentos
> En Poloniex a 0.00000096 btc
> En Hitbtc a 0.00000136 btc
> No tiene sentido esa diferencia tan brutal de cotización...



No me agas caso, no se oficialmente a que se debe,lo que yo he visto cuando pasa eso es el libro de compra-venta,si la ultima oferta que se cerro en H fue 136 pues se ase una media en eso,entre la siguiente oferta y la demanda e igualmente en P,si la conexión entre ambos mercados falla (multiples factores) igual,hasta que se dan cuenta y congelan el monedero.

Ante un momento como el que indicas cuando lo pilles y no este el monedero congelado te compras 1 BTC 0.00000096 y lo vendes en Hitbtc a 0.00000136 habras echo un 40% en unos minutos (comisiones aparte).


----------



## haruki murakami (1 Jul 2017)

Groestlcoin (GRS)
China

De nada!


----------



## san_miguel (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> A mí me da que éso no es nada.
> 
> 
> LTC , Lbry credits, Nxt, Antshares, Monacoin, Pivx...aire puro a la cebada con la cascada de ETH...que ya daba cierta claustrofobia, eh ?
> ...



Yo a waves también la sigo muy de cerca, tiene que despuntar en cualquier momento.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Jul 2017)

Lo pongo por aquí tb. Ledger nano S o trezor?


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo con PIVX está en pleno proceso de distribución, necesita subidón u ostión bueno para que las ballenas suelten lastre.
> 
> Bad Request
> 
> ...





Estoy a un 25% de dejar mi posición base en PIVX cerrada. En qué márgenes se debería andar atento ? Yo no lo huelo bajo los 1,80 ya ni por el forro , ese 25% lo cubriría en 2,20 2,10 seguro ...qué te parece ? Precipitado ? Qué niveles ves compra razonable ?



Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## biempa (1 Jul 2017)

Classic Ether Wallet HACKED
Noticia que lleva todo el dia rulando.

Parece ser que el monedero de ETC ha sido hackeado, y los usuarios que han accedido a sus cuentas han perdido sus ETCs.

El/los hackers accedian a la clave privada copiandola en el momento del acceso. 
No se recomienda entrar en vuestras cuentas de classicetherwallet.

De ser cierto yo me librado por los pelos.


https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@stacking9mm/classic-ether-wallet-scam-alert


Aqui podeis comprobar el saldo de la cuenta de ETC sin entrar:
Ethereum Classic Block Explorer | GasTracker.io (Ethereum Classic Block Explorer)


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

biempa dijo:


> Classic Ether Wallet HACKED
> Noticia que lleva todo el dia rulando.
> 
> Parece ser que el monedero de ETC ha sido hackeado, y los usuarios que han accedido a sus cuentas han perdido sus ETCs.
> ...



Incluyes como acceso el momento de su creación ? / supongo que si es en local, no /.


----------



## biempa (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Incluyes como acceso el momento de su creación ? / supongo que si es en local, no /.




No, o eso creo ya que de lo contrario tendria mi cuenta pelada y no es el caso.


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

biempa dijo:


> No, o eso creo ya que de lo contrario tendria mi cuenta pelada y no es el caso.



Vamos a ver...están sableando myetherwallets a saco también en ETH y éso es viejo...a poco que salsees en btctalk y otros , hay bastante gente con percances y es absolutamente cotidiano.

Yo lo achacaba a que el personal reutilizase sus wallets, aunque me parece tan falto de lógica que no sabía si contarlo como opción o no. Peeronalmente, cuando he usado mew y cew , las 2 , ni por el forro he transferido fondos arcialmente y vuelt a cerrar la cartera, vamos. Se hace otra antes en local y te envías la diferencia si tienes que operar con sólo una parte. Y no hablo de usuarios con el ledger nano , que paece que es más seguro y sale a la red encriptado, sino a gente que exponga sus private keys en abierto, en internet.

De cualqueir modo, recomendables, Parity ...y sobre todo, Mist ...multifirma y listo.

Lo complicado de todo ello es para mí lo peor de ETH hoy por hoy. Peor incluso que la sobrecarga de su red. No puedes tener algo MASIVO tan complicado de proteger a cuenta de los smarts contracts , configuraciones y todo éso...


----------



## Chachowsky (1 Jul 2017)

¿PUEDE SER RIPPLE UNA INVERSION SEGURA?
¿PUEDE SER RIPPLE UNA MONEDA DE RESERVA MUNDIAL (BITCOINES Y ETHEREUMS APARTE)?
¿PUEDE SER RIPPLE UNA DE LAS MONEDAS DEL "NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL"? 
¿QUÉ PUEDE SER RIPPLE? ¿Y PARA QUIENES SERVIRA?

¿SERA UNA DE LAS GRANDES NUEVAS CORPORACIONES COMO EN SU DIA SE GESTO Y HOY LO ES APPLE, ALPHABET, MICROSOFT, AMAZON, FACEBOOK

Aparte de los tópicos típicos Bitcoin y Ethereum, a mí personalmente me llama mucho la atención Ripple... pero también me la llaman Bancor, Aragon, Waves, Agoras Tokens y otras más...

DICEN...

Se han creado cerca de 100 billones de Ripples (Total Supply: 99,994,608,423 XRP)...
Sólo cerca del 40% circulan a día de hoy (Circulating Supply: 38,291,387,790 XRP)...
Durante los próximos 55 meses se irán introduciendo poco a poco en el mercado 1000 millones de Ripples el día 1 de cada mes, para mantener estable el precio del mismo en la medida de lo posible, con la supuesta intención de no provocar enormes subidas o caídas en su cotización...
A finales de este mismo año se introducirán otros 55000 millones de Ripples...
Ripple es una criptodivisa no minable...
Ripple posee algo más del 60% de XRP (61.68 billones de XRP)...
Bancos, entidades financieras principalmente y manos fuertes poseen grueso de XRP disponible en el mercado...
Resto de criptoinversores poseen migajas...
¿Cómo afectará el goteo gradual y mensual de millones de Ripples en su cotización a corto, medio o largo plazo si es que se llevan a cabo todas las estrategias tal y como se plantean?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Vamos a ver...están sableando myetherwallets a saco también en ETH y éso es viejo...a poco que salsees en btctalk y otros , hay bastante gente con percances y es absolutamente cotidiano.
> 
> Yo lo achacaba a que el personal reutilizase sus wallets, aunque me parece tan falto de lógica que no sabía si contarlo como opción o no. Peeronalmente, cuando he usado mew y cew , las 2 , ni por el forro he transferido fondos arcialmente y vuelt a cerrar la cartera, vamos. Se hace otra antes en local y te envías la diferencia si tienes que operar con sólo una parte. Y no hablo de usuarios con el ledger nano , que paece que es más seguro y sale a la red encriptado, sino a gente que exponga sus private keys en abierto, en internet.
> 
> ...



No acabo de entender eso de hacerte otra wallet y transferirte la diferencia. ¿Si eso lo haces con MEW o CEW también estarías expuesto a hackeo no? A no ser que desbloquees tu cuenta con otro programa que fuera de escritorio o con Hardware dedicado.

¿Sabes si existe por ahí -aunque sea en inglés- algún manual de buenas prácticas para operar seguramente con ETH?


----------



## paketazo (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Estoy a un 25% de dejar mi posición base en PIVX cerrada. En qué márgenes se debería andar atento ? Yo no lo huelo bajo los 1,80 ya ni por el forro , ese 25% lo cubriría en 2,20 2,10 seguro ...qué te parece ? Precipitado ? Qué niveles ves compra razonable ?
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Yo sinceramente, a PIVX no le veo mayor utilidad que lo que ya hay en mercado, lo único por decir que proporcionalmente está más barata en capitalización que otras que salieron antes y ofrecen lo mismo.


Es lo de siempre...mejor Coca Cola o la Cola del Mercadona...pues puede ser mejor la del Mercadona, pero si no llega a las masas, pues se quedará ahí , en el Mercadona.

Ahora si mañana PIVX saca algo estelar que parte la pana, pues claro que subirá, pero otra currency que hace más o menos lo mismo que el resto, pues supongo subirá en la proporción que lo haga el resto.

Esperarla por abajo...pues píllate el máximo de estos días, hazle un -33 y luego -50%, y ponte ahí el precio de entrada.

Yo sería el único planteamiento de entrada que ma plantearía, ya que si no, con la distribución mínima que tiene, me olería manipulación.

Por cierto, el wallet lite de waves ese de chrome es seguro?...me tiene pinta de ser tan seguro como dejar la guita metida en un sobre en el patio de una cárcel.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> No acabo de entender eso de hacerte otra wallet y transferirte la diferencia. ¿Si eso lo haces con MEW o CEW también estarías expuesto a hackeo no? A no ser que desbloquees tu cuenta con otro programa que fuera de escritorio o con Hardware dedicado.
> 
> ¿Sabes si existe por ahí -aunque sea en inglés- algún manual de buenas prácticas para operar seguramente con ETH?



Según apunta el forero anterior...y la lógica normal, no.

Teóricamente, si ejecutas la creación de la paperwallet sin conexión, tu clave no ha estado expuesta en la red NUNCA. La generas, te guardas clave pública y privada ...cierras todo si los has hecho vía web - la CARGA de la web , no el proceso...ése lo continúas en cerrado , pues se ejecuta en tu equipo - y listo.

Ejemplo : haces así una wallet y guardas 11 ethers. La llamas UNO.

A los 3 días, quieres pillar 5 ethers en una ICO.

Antes de abrir tu wallet, creas otra wallet VACÍA en local, la llamaremos DOS.

También en local,si no tienes la clave en papel, copias al pc desde el pen la clave privada de tu wallet UNO con los 11 ethers - mejor en 3 partes o en un par de archivos distitos, troceada y con un par de dígitos extra que sólo valen para confundir a quien pudiera pillarla.

Cierras todo, reinicias tarea y cargas un navegador y vas a la pagina de myetherwallet. Te vas al menú de ENVIAR con los datos claros en un papel : 

1- Address del ICO e importe : 5 pavos.
2- Address de la wallet nueva vacía / DOS /
3- si la tienes en papel, la clave privada.

En el campo de inserción, metes la clave privada - pegas los 3 cachos en orden, la copias desde el papel...etc ... -

Entras a tu wallet y mandas los 5 pavos a la ICO. Si quieres, confirmas...pero vamos, son 15 segundos si no hay tokens por medio y son sólo ethers.

Seguido, le das a enviar el resto y metes la dirección de la nueva wallet creada , la llamada DOS.

Ya está, has pagado la ICO y tienes 6 pavos en una wallet / DOS / cuya clave privada nunca ha estado en la red. Si has de dejar una addres de destino a los de la ICO, les das la nueva...no la vieja...que tiras para siempre.


----------



## Chachowsky (1 Jul 2017)

Parece ser que el otro día engordaron al cochino y hoy toca matanza de criptos... jamón de ethereum y antshares, lomo de iconomi y augur, solomillo de siacoin y stratis, chuletas de palo de golem y zcash, panceta de dash y nem, manitas de steem y lisk, codillo de gamecredits y ardor, paletilla de maidsafecoin y factom, aguja de digibyte y dogecoin, papada de decred y gnosis...


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo sinceramente, a PIVX no le veo mayor utilidad que lo que ya hay en mercado, lo único por decir que proporcionalmente está más barata en capitalización que otras que salieron antes y ofrecen lo mismo.
> 
> 
> Es lo de siempre...mejor Coca Cola o la Cola del Mercadona...pues puede ser mejor la del Mercadona, pero si no llega a las masas, pues se quedará ahí , en el Mercadona.
> ...



Volvemos a lo de siempre...tú buscas adelanto...yo,. USO.

Parto de la base de que todo evolucionará. Ahora mismo ? USABILIDAD : Blockchains que hagan cosas / no sé cómo discrepamos tanto en ésto con el peso que le das a la distribución...que encuentras , o buscas, creo, por otras vías /.

Yo creo que ahora , blockchain usable, lockchain que amplía comunidad. Y a PIVX le veo éso.

Una vez de asentarse en mejores posiciones ?...OK, competencia y ampliar esa comunidad...pero antes hay que ser LTC , Dash o ETH.

Lamentablemente, un par de fallos sonoros cortaron de cuajo el despegue de PIVX. S están solucionados, yo veo una blockchain usable y en precio...y con interesantes reawrds y tal / hablaremos otro día de éso y el dinero de Dash /.

________________________________________________

La wallet de WAVES, un truño. A mí al menos me da tirria. Pero jartito estoy de preguntar aquí por otra.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 21:30 ----------




Chachowsky dijo:


> Parece ser que el otro día engordaron al cochino y hoy toca matanza de criptos... jamón de ethereum y antshares, lomo de iconomi y augur, solomillo de siacoin y stratis, chuletas de palo de golem y zcash, panceta de dash y nem, manitas de steem y lisk, codillo de gamecredits y ardor, paletilla de maidsafecoin y factom, aguja de digibyte y dogecoin, papada de decred y gnosis...



A mí me quedan un par de pinchitos de Anshares para redondear precio...y a por Chuletón de ZCash si se pone a tiro...y si no, a pasar de la pantalla, que qué hartazgo.

/ Paketazo...a ver si te puedes y acuerdas un día de comentar algo de Zcash, por favor. A mí me parece un productazo /.

La clave de todo, que ésto acabe de una vez llegando a donde deba llegar...y ya podía ser de golpe, pero ésto no se elije y es lo que hay.


----------



## Chachowsky (1 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> No me agas caso, no se oficialmente a que se debe,lo que yo he visto cuando pasa eso es el libro de compra-venta,si la ultima oferta que se cerro en H fue 136 pues se ase una media en eso,entre la siguiente oferta y la demanda e igualmente en P,si la conexión entre ambos mercados falla (multiples factores) igual,hasta que se dan cuenta y congelan el monedero.
> 
> Ante un momento como el que indicas cuando lo pilles y no este el monedero congelado te compras 1 BTC 0.00000096 y lo vendes en Hitbtc a 0.00000136 habras echo un 40% en unos minutos (comisiones aparte).



Quien quiera aprovechar estos datos ahora mismo:
bytecoin a:
0.00000088 btc en poloniex
0.00000167 btc en hitbtc
Casi dobla la cotización de un exchange a otro


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jul 2017)

Yo creo que cuando me vaya de vacaciones en unas semanas lo que más me va a costar es dejar de mirar los precios y desconectar de verdad, pero ya me he propuesto llevarme tan solo mi dumbphone


----------



## Chachowsky (1 Jul 2017)

En estos momentos en un exchange de los fuertes (que bien podía haber sido otro cualquiera)...

BCN is currently under maintenance or experiencing wallet/network issues. Deposits and withdrawals will remain disabled until a solution is found, which may require an update from the BCN team. Any updates must be tested and audited before enabling.

BCN se encuentra actualmente bajo mantenimiento o está experimentando problemas con la cartera / red. Los depósitos y retiros permanecerán inhabilitados hasta que se encuentre una solución, lo que puede requerir una actualización del equipo de BCN. Cualquier actualización debe ser probada y auditada antes de habilitarla.

Bytecoin: 89 satoshis (1 julio 2017) a la misma hora en un exchange de los fuertes
Bytecoin: 173 satoshis (1 julio 2017) a la misma hora en un exchange menos conocido

En apenas unos minutos se puede hacer casi un x2... (que bien podía haber sido cualquier otra cripto cualquiera de las importantes...)

¿Hay derecho a que estos individuos jurídicos hagan este tipo de maniobras cada vez que alguien quiera ganar algún dinero?
¿Cada vez que haya un seguimiento de una coin cualquiera y alguien quiera ganar algo de pasta porque tiene cuenta en varios exchanges y los exchanges son conscientes de la diferencia de cotización porque no son tontos... son muy listos... tiene que tolerar estos inconvenientes?
Esto puede ser la comidilla de cada día...


----------



## Divad (1 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Desde lo poco que conozco de los japos hay una cosa que me llama la atencion en casos de novedades,especialmente tecnológicas son de tirarse a la piscina sin saber si el agua esta caliente,profundidad...ellos se tiran y prueban después ya verán que hacen,casi todo lo contrario que los occidentales que primero esperan a que otro se tire y les diga.
> 
> Referente a la lentitud y TX pues creo que forma parte de esa piscinaso (o no) pero sera cuestión de tiempo en que se depuren y sepan elegir una coin con poco tiempo de transacción y fee
> 
> ...



Para estar bien informados habría que estar en los foros o noticias japos relacionados con las cryptos para tener información de primera mano.

Bad Request
Etherscan REP Token Tracker

Entro a 4.30$~... 



Spoiler



HOLD! HOLD! HOLD! ::::::


----------



## DrJ (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Según apunta el forero anterior...y la lógica normal, no.
> 
> Teóricamente, si ejecutas la creación de la paperwallet sin conexión, tu clave no ha estado expuesta en la red NUNCA. La generas, te guardas clave pública y privada ...cierras todo si los has hecho vía web - la CARGA de la web , no el proceso...ése lo continúas en cerrado , pues se ejecuta en tu equipo - y listo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el tutorial lo primero.

Pero leyendote me paro a reflexionar que este mundo de las cryptomonedas para tener tanto capital invertida está todavia muy verde. Esto no es para las masas aún.


----------



## plus ultra (1 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> En estos momentos en un exchange de los fuertes (que bien podía haber sido otro cualquiera)...
> 
> BCN is currently under maintenance or experiencing wallet/network issues. Deposits and withdrawals will remain disabled until a solution is found, which may require an update from the BCN team. Any updates must be tested and audited before enabling.
> 
> ...



Si crees que no tienen derecho te vaz a Delaware y se los comentas por alli...

En parte es una cosa que esta muy bien y es sano para todos nosotros y para el mercado en general.

Imagina que tienes tus 10 XXX a 0.1 en burbuexchange por valor de 1BTC llega un listo que aprovecha y compra en polo XXX a 0.04 los manda a burbuexchange y los vende a 0.06 y hace caer el mercado a 0.06 -0.05 tu pierdes la mitad de valor de tus coin.

Si de vez en cuando puedes una oportunidad por que eres rapido y pillas el desfase a tiempo bien,pero si convertimos eso en algo generalizado perderemos todos,y en un mercado tan manipulado como este seria la ruina en poco tiempo.


----------



## paketazo (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Volvemos a lo de siempre...tú buscas adelanto...yo,. USO.
> 
> Parto de la base de que todo evolucionará. Ahora mismo ? USABILIDAD : Blockchains que hagan cosas / no sé cómo discrepamos tanto en ésto con el peso que le das a la distribución...que encuentras , o buscas, creo, por otras vías /.
> 
> ...





Vamos a ver, una cosa es apostar a rojo o negro y otra muy diferente al doble cero.

PIVX para mi, no es algo revolucionario, ETH lo ha sido, BTC, lo ha sido, Monero en su momento, la velocidad de XRP...

Seguro que hay monedas entre las 700 y pico, que son la ostia de impresionantes y comen serrín y cagan tablones, pero hasta que las descubramos, nos entretenemos con lo que han descubierto otros, y nos han demostrado que funcionan y son relativamente seguras.


La distribución de PIVX es mediocre hoy en día, pero las hay mucho peores por ahí, es cierto.

Por ejemplo hace poco hablábamos de LUN, apenas hay 1500 holders, eso es como decir nada, pero el proyecto, si se implementa, es revolucionario, como lo es REP, o incluso la recién estrenada Wagerr...ofrecen usabilidad, potencial de distribución, y algo bastante innovador.

PIVX ¿Qué ofrece nuevo?

¿Por que LTC no capitaliza lo que BTC, si es un clon del mismo, y lleva la nitra ya en mercado?

USO y distribución...PIVX es un clon de Dash, ¿valdrán lo mismo en algún momento?

Difícil de saber, pero de momento, Dash tiene 10 veces mejor distribución que PIVX, o sea, se puede usar por la gente 10 veces más...yo he comprado electrónica con Dash, he comprado ropa, he comprado metal...¿con PIVX?...pues de momento no, y esa es o será su finalidad...ser moneda de cambio.

Prefiero pagar 10$ por un PIVX usable y que ha demostrado su uso, seguridad y fin, que 2$ por un PIVX mal distribuido, y que no me ofrece nada más que el húmedo sueño de su futura potencial capitalización.

¿Por que usamos Google y no duck go?

¿por que hemos dejado el MS DOS y usamos windows, Linux...?

¿por que hemos aparcado nuestros celulares analógicos y ahora usamos smartphones?


Pues por que se han adoptado y han demostrado usabilidad y ventaja comparativa.

Hoy en BTC, mañana ETH, pasado LTC, y quien sabe cual será en 10 años...quizá siga siendo BTC o ninguna.

Suerte con ello, uno nunca sabe cuando será estrella o se estrellará.


----------



## davitin (1 Jul 2017)

El market de todas las coins ahora mismo en 94b(us)...yo creo que rebotara cuando llegue a 91 o 92, como la ultima vez.


----------



## Kondarra (1 Jul 2017)

EOS se estrena en Kraken. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## juli (2 Jul 2017)

Paketazo, con absolutamente todo el respeto...me cago en lo nuevo y en la fucking novedad. Desayuno, como, meriendo y ceno novedad...

La blockchain ya no es nueva...y la gente NO LA USA. Yo quiero blockchain VIVA y potente entre la gente...lo más potente posible / siempre fiable /. Y no quiero PAJA ni abusos de posición, autoridad...ni vendidas de humo ...ni rankings malabarísticos...ni juegos de tronos intestinos , ni derrumbes de plataformas inminentes a menos cinco...y a y cinco también...

Hay MUCHAS propuestas en Shitland capaces de hacer cosas por y con la gente. Yo quiero éso YA y lo quiero porque PUEDE SER. Todo lo demás, y cuánto más alto y más fisssno, mejor...ya llegará. Pero basta de inconsistencias : barridos indescifrables hoy y quintaesencias revolucionarias...para mañaaaanaaa.

Yo creo que en este mundo se debe empezar a pisar con pie firme. Por mi parte, no pagaba un puto ICO trillonario más a ni dios, se está sbvencionando a los devs para que se tiren los próximosaños divagando sobre el sexo anal de los caracoles. El que quiera algo, que demuestre su poderío blockchain SOBRE LA MESA. Están creando una incubadora de sueños...y no precisamente en el mejor sentido del término. Tal vez lo definiría mejor "de espejismos".Ya basta de puta cháchara, joder.

Debemos ir por la trigésimoquinta galaxia paralela ya creada...quicir, "diseñada". Pues qué cansino, mire usted. Por mi parte, con wallets operativas para TX vinculadas a cards , un gallifante. Y si son con criptointerfaces USABLES para cualquier paleto, redondo...yq ibas a ver ahí lo que es distribución , revolución y adopción. Y sin precisar medio empujón ni media vendida de burra, con su propio flow retroalimentándolo todo.

Después...tooooodo lo que tenga que ser. Pero vamos a tratar la blockchain como un patrimonio público y no como un cuasi tabú transmitido en arameo oral entre elegidos, joder. Vamos a ponerla a trabajar HOY...que éso puede hacerlo LTC, BTC, ETH...y PIVX, Monacoin...y hasta si me apuras, truñobit.

Barato. Potente. Para la gente.

Encima ? Lo que le salga del nardo al más pintáo...si es capaz de ponerlo en pie. Pero lo primero es lo primero.


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Parece ser que el otro día engordaron al cochino y hoy toca matanza de criptos... jamón de ethereum y antshares, lomo de iconomi y augur, solomillo de siacoin y stratis, chuletas de palo de golem y zcash, panceta de dash y nem, manitas de steem y lisk, codillo de gamecredits y ardor, paletilla de maidsafecoin y factom, aguja de digibyte y dogecoin, papada de decred y gnosis...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Sigue la carnicería... igual estarán recreando la masacre que hicieron en su día Batalla de Otumba ::

Sobre la seguridad: Mi primo ha copiado la clave privada en un papel y al hacer la prueba de volver a entrar le sobraban dos letras y al quitarlas ha entrado en otra cartera que estaba vacía... Cómo arregla esto el sistema? :XX::XX::XX:

Como para encontrarse un tesoro y llevártelo de paseo a las criptoparaiso :XX:

Lo más seguro es la multifirma.

Hasta Octubre solo veremos actualizaciones y divertidos derrapes. Con cualquier crypto se puede dar el pelotazo mientras la madre ETH no termina de apuntalar la nueva pirámide...


----------



## davitin (2 Jul 2017)

Pues yo creo que los dias de subidones han terminado, por el momento...hasta dentro de unos mesesz no va a subir el marketcap, 116b es el tope.


----------



## vyk (2 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo creo que los dias de subidones han terminado, por el momento...hasta dentro de unos mesesz no va a subir el marketcap, 116b es el tope.



Pues yo me he quedado pillado. A esperar toca.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jul 2017)

El año pasado pasó algo similar. Hasta junio julio subidas, verano de bajadas para volver a subir en septiembre octubre. Pasará este año igual? Nadie lo sabe.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (2 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Pues yo me he quedado pillado. A esperar toca.



Si has comprado ahora mientras estan a la baja no te preocupes, el marketcap se recuperara hasta 112 o 116 casi con total seguridad, ahi puedes recuperar lo tuyo con beneficios, si compraste en la cresta igual pierdes un poco, pero no creo que tu pasta este en peligro morta lahora mismo, de 92-94b(us) no vamos a bajar.


Para el que espere subida de bitcoin a 3000 y eth a 600 en el corto plazo ni de flowers, no lo veo, es una intuicion (ojala me equivoque, estaria bien un poco de accion).


----------



## juli (2 Jul 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> El año pasado pasó algo similar. Hasta junio julio subidas, verano de bajadas para volver a subir en septiembre octubre. Pasará este año igual? Nadie lo sabe.



El año pasado, ETH era unq entelequia, una quimera.

Porqué no sube ? Porque el dinero ya no quiere posiciones punteras en la blockchain ? Porque cree que la tecnología blockchain es un truño sin perspectivas de crecimiento ?

No . Y No. Saben que el dinero puede multiplicarse y no sólo en ETH, sino en mil destinos más. Mucho del dinero que falta está esperando su momento para entrar...o haciéndolo a cuentagotas. En cuanto éso ocurra...el market cap no va a subir ? Pues yo creo que va a ser momento de compra, y cada vez más, compra para echarlo al cajón, de manos que no precisen soltarlo y que puedan permitirse caer hasta 0,000001 centavos A CAMBIO DE POSICIÓN. Porque saben que en 2 centavos, 20, 2 dólares o 2.000 ...hay PROPIEDADES con gente a la cola de su titularidad. Titularidades de un porcentaje de la gestión de información GLOBAL inmediatamente futura .

Vale, ahora toca clave de hundimiento y lo que era al cielo hoy es al infierno, de cabeza y acelerando. Pero, con toda ésa bajada, qué sensibilidad estarán adquiriendo las acciones/coins de proyectos que puedan arrasar en el mercado ? 

Si mañana todo cae otro 15%...en medio de toda esa esterilidad...qué va a pasar con GAMEcredits en cuanto saque su plataforma y la utilicen 72 millones de chavales ? Otro 10% abajo ? :no: ...Cuánto falta para el próximo anuncio estratégico global de una gran corporación en estos precios de ganga ? Cuánto falta para que Repsol diga que va a derivar su contabilidad a smart contracts instantáneos transmitidos por ETH y validados por los desarrrolladores que controlan el corazón de la plataforma ? O para que Gazprom lo haga en WAVES ?

Porque en cuanto cualquier factor de ésos se dé , la carrera vuelve a empezar ...y en gran parte con dinero a por POSICIONES, ya no a por revalorizaciones, que es e dinero que estamos viendo abandonar la nave. Y hay 20, 200, ó 200.000 veces más dinero dispuesto que hace un mes . Cada vez que sueltan el bozal, los verdes se disparan. 5 minutos, media, una hora, cuatro... Es que alguien cree que la mayor parte de ese dinero hace la subidita y suelta ? Se están comprando POSICIONES y éste juego ya tiene actores definidos para los próximos años. Y detrás de los actores, llegan las obras. El personal cree que las obras de BTC ó ETH se van a regalar mañana por un 10% de pasta menos que hoy ?

La pasta que quiere controlar este cotarro, como cualqueir otro lucrativo en el mundo desde el inicio de los tiempos, prefiere entrar en 5 que en 375 , nos ha jodido. Creéis que en cuanto entren en 5, que en cuanto construyan la posición que quieren enmascarados en el "pertido a partido" / monedita a monedita /...seguirá su camino de 5 pavos...a 3 ? Cuando lo tengan ELLOS ? :


Obras. Las obras, las creaciones,la producción REAL, el USO masivo...son la aguja afilada y el desparrame ante esta burbuja de implosión/represión posiblemente MÁS ESPECULATIVA aún que la de hace 20 días. El dienro especulativo a manta de los que se dedican a ésto en la champions...no el de la hucha de cuatro frikis que se corren haciendo un ROI x4 a las 3 horas de salir un ICO a mercado...aunque el ICO sea de Apple, ETH , Microsoft o BTC . 

Porque de éso iba este hilo, no ? De especular y encontrar las claves de juego y movimientos de ese tipo, no ?

La mías ? humilde pero monolíticamente : Posición, posición, posición. El que necesite dinero, ya se ocupará ahora de encontra precios. Tras todo este camino y más que nunca : Paciencia.


----------



## davitin (2 Jul 2017)

Igual es un poco pronto para decirlo pero parece que el marketcap se esta recuperando pococ a poco.


----------



## vyk (2 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Igual es un poco pronto para decirlo pero parece que el marketcap se esta recuperando pococ a poco.



Todavía es pronto. Quizás temgas razón y no bajemos de 92-94 aunque creo que será mañana cuando toque subidón.

Me da que estaremos unas semanas subiendo y bajando, respetando siempre ese soporte que comentas, para finalmente romper al alza a lo bestia antes de Navidades.


----------



## Claudius (2 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La diferencia de uso entre Dash y PIVX es irrelevante .
> Un dash cuesta 160 y pico de $ y PIVX cuesta 2 $ .



Pues por eso mismo muchacho. Dash es alt-coin entrando en blue-chip y pivx es shit-coin, muy lejos de acercarse -aún- a alt-coin. Y su roadmap a 3 años es bastante más disruptivo, respecto al resto que siguen a la reina madre, segwit, LN, SC. 




clapham2 dijo:


> *
> 
> No se trata de saber quien es mejor , sino cual es mas rentable ( a efectos de *



*

Dash, no es una moneda, es un producto ese es el enfoque.
Y Dash, (Digital Cash) ya tiene una marca consolidándose, y eso no tiene precio. Y a los hechos me remito un % del valor que le da el mercado a Btc, es exclusivamente la marca.

Te lo cuento en marcas, porque lo entiendes bien. Chevy vs Citröen.
*


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pues el clapham ni se inmuta .
> El clapham desde que se convirtio al cryptianismo lo ve todo verde
> WAVES , REDDCOIN , LISK , PIVX , MAIDSAFECOIN , FACTOM , BYTECOIN , XEM
> 10X minimo . Vamos , algunas el clapham las ve 100X
> ...



Hola compañero el caso es que me estoy planteando minar BCN en grandes cantidades. Creo que puede duplicar su valor y ser rentable. No te parece?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Jul 2017)

Veo que Kraken ha incluido "EOS", podriais hacer un breve resumen?

Gracias.

(Token de ETH?)


----------



## Claudius (2 Jul 2017)

*Noticias importantes, implicaciones importantes
*
Muchos nuevos, pregunta por un exchange, y se ha hablado largo y tendido del tema, en todos los hilos cryptos del foro.

A partir del 1 Julio, el panorama cambia a nivel mundial, ya que como es sabido Japón, está dándo un cambio de rumbo para competir con China, y tras legislar Btc y subyacentes en el país como moneda de pago.

Se están abriendo cantidad de oportunidades de negocio a todos los niveles.

La reducción de los impuestos que se pagan en crypto, y el fin en Australia de la doble imposición a Crypto.

Revised Tax in Effect From Today In Japan, Giving Residents

Y por otro lado e importante, la capacidad de los exchange japoneses de asegurar los fondos, con aseguradoras, (como comenté hace varios días)
Japanese Exchanges Roll Out Insurance to Help Merchants Accept Bitcoin Instantly - Bitcoin News

bitFlyer | Bitcoin Marketplace
https://bitflyer.jp/faq/account

_I live outside of Japan. Can I create an account?
Residents outside of Japan may also create an account.
_

Así que, Coinbase, Bitstamp etc. se les puede ir mandando un e-mail de que se va a dejar de operar con ellos porque no tienen los fondos asegurados (chiringo) y su competencia japonesa si. Ordago a grande, a ver si lo quieren, o pasan.


----------



## Pimlico (2 Jul 2017)

Donde se pueden comprar todad las altcoins que comentais con dinero FIAT?


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jul 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Donde se pueden comprar todad las altcoins que comentais con dinero FIAT?



Una de las maneras es abrir cuenta en kraken. Una vez allí compras BTC. Abre otra cuenta en Bittrex por ejemplo y envías allí tus btc para comprar el resto de monedas que quieras..bueno las que tiene el exchange.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eurocrack (2 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> YES YES YES ....definitivamente YES
> Segun este articulo ( coger con pinzas ) Bytecoin podria costar de aqui a un year : 4 $ para un 9785 % de revalorizacion .
> Incluso si subiera " solo " un 10 X , si pones 100 $ en ella dentro de un ano tendrias 1000 $ . Asi que un 9785 % saca las cuentas
> Ni un misero THANKS
> ...



Pues hoy esta de capa caída, un -6,45%. Has pillado y quieres que te la levanten?
Es más, lleva un mes de caida.


----------



## biempa (2 Jul 2017)

EOS subiendo como la espuma, de 0,6 a 2,225€ ahora en kraken


----------



## racional (2 Jul 2017)

biempa dijo:


> EOS subiendo como la espuma, de 0,6 a 2,225€ ahora en kraken



Entonces tiene futuro?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (2 Jul 2017)

EOS tendrá un ICO que durará hasta junio de 2018, o al menos estará distribuyendo monedas todo un año: de ahí que muchos no tuviéramos prisa para entrar.

Se supone que es un software para descentralizar cualquier aplicación, aunque no me leí a fondo sus características.


----------



## juli (2 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> EOS tendrá un ICO que durará hasta junio de 2018...



Cómolll ?

Para Agosto de 2018 , a mí o me la han desgastáo de chupármela en Copacabana igual que un Frigodedo...o tengo 1000 paladas de tierra encima.

Hay que hacerse cada cual su cascada / de una, 3 ó 97 / y HODLEAR, hay que militar en ello en defensa propia o todo se diluirá, hay que hacer valer el "yo estuve allí" , que , desengáñese el genio onanista, es casi lo único que tenemos a favor : EL AZAR. Hay que trincar pescaítos en busca del pelotazo perdido. Ellos, los pescaítos, sí...que metan las joyas de la abuela en las tierras prometidas del 2018, 20 y 36...

Invenciones a largo plazo , icos al cubo y drenaje perfecto...y erosión a lo que ya está en el camino cierto. Tenéis carteras con VALOR...el recién llegado, no.

Pasopalabra.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Jul 2017)

Al loro con EOS en Kraken.


----------



## juli (2 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Al loro con EOS en Kraken.



Qué quieres decir con "al loro" ?

Es cierto que van a soltar coins durante un año ?


----------



## Kondarra (2 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Qué quieres decir con "al loro" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Es cierto que van a soltar coins durante un año ?





Quiero decir que está subiendo a gusto.


----------



## juli (2 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Quiero decir que está subiendo a gusto.



pero..es una ICO ó un pre launch de un año como han dicho por ahí ?


----------



## Chachowsky (2 Jul 2017)

¿Qué pasa hoy en Shitcoilandia?...
Parece ser un alto el fuego súbito y el reguero de criptosangre se ha detenido...
El verde ondea sobre los campos de Cryptoland... ¿hoy todo es maravilloso? y... ¿se respira mucho optimismo por aquí...?
Cuando se rompa la criptotregua volverá el pesimismo...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa hoy en Shitcoilandia?...
> Parece ser un alto el fuego súbito y el reguero de criptosangre se ha detenido...
> El verde ondea sobre los campos de Cryptoland... ¿hoy todo es maravilloso? y... ¿se respira mucho optimismo por aquí...?
> Cuando se rompa la criptotregua volverá el pesimismo...



Esto no es :"Un mundo Feliz", aunque a veces viene alguien y trata de dogmatizar con el látigo de débiles palabras, los Epsilons han sido decantados con mucho alcohol por una razón, y a pesar de que son casi invisibles, en ocasiones se dejan ver, mostrando su única tarea, repetitiva y monótona.

Y recuerda, el salvaje, MUERE.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (2 Jul 2017)

Q pasa con Eos, de pronto sale una moneda nueva y lo peta xD


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Q pasa con Eos, de pronto sale una moneda nueva y lo peta xD



Bienvenido al show de cryptoworld! :XX:

Parece que los bots están dejando las rebajas y comienzan las corridas :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Chachowsky (2 Jul 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Esto no es :"Un mundo Feliz", aunque a veces viene alguien y trata de dogmatizar con el látigo de débiles palabras, los Epsilons han sido decantados con mucho alcohol por una razón, y a pesar de que son casi invisibles, en ocasiones se dejan ver, mostrando su única tarea, repetitiva y monótona.
> 
> Y recuerda, el salvaje, MUERE.



Agradezco su intento de dogmatizar predicando con el ejemplo...
La interpretación libre y voluntaria (cuando se pueda) de la realidad es muy subjetiva...
¿Quién posee la verdad absoluta?
Cada uno (si puede) decide lo que es y lo que no "Un mundo Feliz".
Me halaga que le haya calado tanto mi opinión.
Por cierto me encanta su referencia literaria.


----------



## vyk (2 Jul 2017)

Vuelve a subir el volumen. Mañana fiesta.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Agradezco su intento de dogmatizar predicando con el ejemplo...
> La interpretación libre y voluntaria (cuando se pueda) de la realidad es muy subjetiva...
> ¿Quién posee la verdad absoluta?
> Cada uno (si puede) decide lo que es y lo que no "Un mundo Feliz".
> ...



No lo pretendía ofender ni imponer, pero me pareció que lanzaba como en Farenheit al sabueso mecánico..y la aguja puede penetrar hasta doler.

Nadie posee la verdad y es por eso que este mundo de codigo y parpadeo es como un libro que se escribe según sus personajes dependan del color de la tinta-roja&negra-, pero pareció confundir ciertos matices y atacar al mensajero, no me malinterprete.

Usted perfectamente podría ser Helmhotlz y yo Rodión Románovich.

Al resto, disculpen las molestias.

Hagan juego.

Nos vemos en ruletenburgo, mucha suerte.


----------



## Chachowsky (2 Jul 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto... por alusión a su réplica en un comentario anterior... ¿qué opina viendo cómo está todo este tema "crypto" evolucionando si alguien creara en el futuro una criptomoneda llamada Somacoin... ¿Podría darse el caso?¿Podría al aficionado a la lectura utópica, distópica y conspiranoica anticiparse unos pasos a lo que puede venir del futuro teniendo en cuenta algunos de los nombres que están adoptando las nuevas criptos?...puestos a imaginar quién sabe... igual la sacan y da el pelotazo... Espero su respuesta.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2017 at 21:50 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No lo pretendía ofender ni imponer, pero me pareció que lanzaba como en Farenheit al sabueso mecánico..y la aguja puede penetrar hasta doler.
> 
> Nadie posee la verdad y es por eso que este mundo de codigo y parpadeo es como un libro que se escribe según sus personajes dependan del color de la tinta-roja&negra-, pero pareció confundir ciertos matices y atacar al mensajero, no me malinterprete.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe, no tiene usted porque disculparse, denota que es una persona con calidad y clase, cualidad que escasea en este mundo


----------



## serlec (2 Jul 2017)

Hola,

Soy nuevo por estos lares aunque hace semanas que los leo, me han hablado de SNT y me gustaria conocer vuestra opinión.

Gracias.


----------



## Chachowsky (2 Jul 2017)

*BITCOIN, ETHEREUM, RIPPLE, NEM, BYTECOIN...*

Artículo de interés de Cointelegraph.com (Traducido)
JUN 10, 2017
Por
Joshua Althauser*

Ethereum, Altcoins en la mira de los inversores en 2017: Informe*

Mientras que el punto de mira ha estado en Bitcoin debido a su récord de todos los tiempos máximos, otras criptocurrencias también están en aumento. Aunque muchos inversionistas han perdido la oportunidad de ganar millones de Bitcoin, otras oportunidades están aumentando en el mercado de la criptocurrencia. Uno de los más notables es Ethereum.

La comunidad de criptocorrientes quedó aturdida por la reciente reunión entre el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin y el fundador de Ethereum Vitalik Buterin.

*Catering para inversores*

Ethereum está ahora en el centro de atención debido a su fuerte crecimiento de 13.633 por ciento desde 2015 - un récord que no muchos medios financieros han visto en mucho tiempo. De hecho, los expertos esperan que el precio Ethereum vaya aún más alto de lo que actualmente es.

Con todo el foco de cambio de enfoque, Ethereum ha estado constantemente tratando de mejorar su sistema para atender aún más a los inversores.

La plataforma Ethereum apunta a un tiempo de inactividad y una seguridad fuertes. Con las características del sistema solo, Ethereum ya tiene la ventaja sobre Bitcoin. Con sus rápidas tasas de transacción, Ethereum se ha movido más allá de Bitcoin.
*
Maduro para la toma*

Aparte de Ethereum, hay otras criptocurrencias que tienen un potencial aún mayor para ganar, debido a su menor precio.

Mientras que Bitcoin y Ethereum están creciendo continuamente, llegarán eventual a un punto en donde los inversionistas no recibirán mucho beneficio más porque habrán alcanzado su valor máximo. Sin embargo, las criptocurrencias más jóvenes y más nuevas todavía están en una base baja, lo que significa que tienen el potencial para el crecimiento futuro.

*Ripple y otros altcoins*

El tercer valor más alto después de Bitcoin y Ethereum es Ripple, que tiene un precio de $ 0.33 y se espera que crezca.

Se pronostica que Ripple tendrá una rentabilidad de un año de 5,478 por ciento, siguiendo la tendencia de otros tokens digitales. El siguiente es el Nuevo Movimiento Económico (NEM), cuyo precio es de $ 0.257 y que se espera que tenga un rendimiento de un año de 14.998 por ciento.

Otro dato digital que está siendo apuntado por los inversionistas es Bytecoin, que actualmente tiene un precio de $ 0.00395 y se espera que tenga un rendimiento de un año de 9.785 por ciento.

Todas las cifras fueron tomadas de un informe de CoinMarketCap.

Estos son sólo algunos de los jugadores más pequeños que están haciendo su camino a las alturas de Bitcoin. Sin embargo, entre todos los tokens digitales que se encuentran en el mercado de la criptografía, Ethereum es visto como el mayor ganador después de Bitcoin y parece estar haciendo su camino a máximos históricos en 2017.

Ethereum, Altcoins In Spotlight of Investors in 2017: Report


----------



## paketazo (2 Jul 2017)

He estado trasteando con el wallet de waves por el tema de Wager (allí ya se negocian), y el wallet no me inspira ninguna confianza (el de chrome), lo que sucede es que por decirlo finamente..."es lo que hay"

Wagerr mal, paupérrimo estreno, eso sí, volumen muy bajo, no sé quien estará vendiendo a estos precios, supongo empanados o alguien que pretende tirar la cotización con 4 duros.

Por cierto, de nuevo, y muy a mi sorpresa, Dash 4623 Masternodos...es una burrada, y lo digo por que hace un mes eran 100 menos, y estamos hablando de que han entrado manos fuertes por valor de 18M de $...pa que luego se diga que es una moneda sin interés y aburrida...quién está amarrando masternodos a estos precios es por que intuye que no va a bajar mucho más en un futuro inmediato...al menos yo así lo interpreto.

Por lo demás, esta semana es prueba de fuego para el mercadillo, veremos si BTC & Co, pueden demoler este tufillo de mal fario y dudas que se viene respirando esta semana pasada.

Mucha suerte a todos, y buena semana.


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

El mayor paraíso se une a la fiesta :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Delaware hace historia tras aprobar el uso de blockchain en registros corporativos



Spoiler



Será en Octubre!


----------



## Chicosalchicha (2 Jul 2017)

Yo super decepcionado con wagerr tb, el unico consuelo es q ha salido en el peor momento y en un exchange q no compra ni el tato, a ver si entra en bittrex y poco a poco van adelantando el proyecto, creo q tiene mucho margen de crecimiento a poco q lo hagan bien.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo super decepcionado con wagerr tb, el unico consuelo es q ha salido en el peor momento y en un exchange q no compra ni el tato, a ver si entra en bittrex y poco a poco van adelantando el proyecto, creo q tiene mucho margen de crecimiento a poco q lo hagan bien.



Me planteo llegar a los 25K si continua goteando para crear un nodo de red.

Un saludo


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (2 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo super decepcionado con wagerr tb, el unico consuelo es q ha salido en el peor momento y en un exchange q no compra ni el tato, a ver si entra en bittrex y poco a poco van adelantando el proyecto, creo q tiene mucho margen de crecimiento a poco q lo hagan bien.





paketazo dijo:


> Me planteo llegar a los 25K si continua goteando para crear un nodo de red.
> 
> Un saludo



Joder hay que darle tiempo, como a todo. Cuando haya un producto, o por lo menos una beta funcional, entonces hablamos.

Yo también tengo pensado poner un masternodo.


----------



## davitin (2 Jul 2017)

Bueno, ya esta subiendo todo otra vez, si es que no falla.

Ya ssabeis la estrategia, cuando lleguemos a 112-116, atentos a la bajada, todo a usdt, comprar cuando llegue a 92-94 y vuelta a empezar, hasta que se acabe el chollo.


----------



## Chachowsky (2 Jul 2017)

*ANALISIS Y PREDICCIONES 2017-2018*

Artículo de interés de Profitconfidential.com (Traducido)
Por Gaurav S. Iyer, IFC
Publicada: 26 de Mayo de 2017

*¿Perdió la compra de Bitcoin? Aquí está otra criptoconversión con altos rendimientos 2017-2018*

*¿Ethereum está en ascenso?*

Bitcoin puede haber sido la primera criptografía, pero ciertamente no es la última. Los inversores inteligentes deben estar al acecho de otros con más características y tiempos de transacción más rápidos, los que podrían imitar fácilmente el aumento de los precios de Bitcoin (BTC).

El más notable de éstos es Ethereum (ETH).

Ethereum es fácilmente el más hablado acerca de la criptoxicidad después de Bitcoin, a pesar de ser menos de dos años de edad. Su nueva fama se debe probablemente a la ganancia de 13.633% desde septiembre de 2015.

Cualquiera que hubiera invertido $ 1,000 en ese momento tendría $ 137,330.00 en sus bolsillos ahora mismo.

Unos pocos afortunados hicieron esa apuesta. Pero no se desespere, porque la predicción de precios de Ethereum todavía tiene un enorme potencial alcista.

La predicción del precio de Bitcoin, por otra parte, está consiguiendo un poco rancio. Sin duda esa declaración enfurecerá a los fanáticos de Bitcoin en todas partes, pero no debería ser polémico. La matemática lo dice todo.

Si vemos a Bitcoin saltar $ 1.000 en los próximos seis meses, los inversores sólo haría un 43,8% de las ganancias. ¡Eso es porque Bitcoin ya tiene un precio de $ 2,283!

Los inversionistas ya lo han drenado de ganancias, lo que significa que las ganancias adicionales se verían obstaculizadas por "partiendo de una base alta". Las nuevas criptocurrencias, por el contrario, parten de una "base baja".

Nada de esto cambia el hecho de que Bitcoin ha hecho personas muy ricas. No estoy tratando de desacreditar las enormes ganancias que Bitcoin proporcionó a sus primeros partidarios. Hacerlo sería ridículo.

¡Sé muy bien que los primeros mineros de Bitcoin convirtieron $ 100.00 en $ 72.9 millones, y en sólo siete años!

Hay pocas inversiones, si es que hay alguna, que puedan igualar ese tipo de beneficios, por lo que no quiero sonar despectivo.

Desafortunadamente, eso no hace nada para los inversionistas que se quedaron fuera de Bitcoin. Incluso si se bloquean en este momento, se necesitaría un milagro para que ellos acumulen triples dígitos.

Ése es porqué los inversionistas deben mirar a criptocurrencies más jóvenes.
*
Cómo otros Cryptocurrencies Stand Se Oponen A Bitcoin*

El mercado de las criptocurrencias está creciendo rápidamente.

Para acelerarlo, los principales actores de la industria han desarrollado un oleoducto para nuevas monedas. Se parece mucho al oleoducto del mercado de valores para nuevas empresas.

Por ejemplo, las empresas se hacen públicas a través de una oferta pública inicial (IPO).

Esto les otorga un símbolo de ticker, como "AAPL" para Apple Inc., o "FB" para Facebook Inc. Los inversores luego compran acciones de la compañía en cualquier cambio que la compañía decidiera listar.

Cryptocurrencies desarrolló un proceso similar de público llamado una oferta inicial de monedas (ICO). (Fuente: "La oferta inicial de monedas, la acción de Bitcoin-y que no es stock, pero definitivamente un gran negocio", Wired, 16 de marzo de 2017.)

Los ICO son básicamente ventas de multitudes para empresas cuyos modelos de negocio requieren el uso nativo de un token (también conocido como criptoconversión). Piensa en Kickstarter o Indiegogo, pero lanza Bitcoin en la mezcla y ... voilà. Usted tiene un ICO.

Si este experimento resulta exitoso, amenazará todo el negocio de capital de riesgo. Las startups podrían llegar directamente (y han estado alcanzando) a los inversionistas promedio a través del brillo de las monedas blockchain.

En los últimos dos años, por ejemplo, el volumen de mercado de la OIC eclipsó la capitalización de mercado de Bitcoin.

Esto significa que Bitcoin se enfrenta a la creciente competencia de nuevas criptocurrencias, muchas de las cuales son más versátiles y computacionalmente más potentes. Aquí están algunas de las amenazas más grandes.

*Símbolo Nombre Capitalización del Mercado Precio 1-Year Return
BTC Bitcoin $ 37,5B $ 2264,04 409%
ETH Ethereum $ 15,1B $ 164,35 1204%
XRP Ripple $ 12,7B $ 0,33 5478%
XEM Movimiento Económico Nuevo (NEM)$ 2,31B $ 0,257 14998%
LTC Litecoin $ 1,58B $ 30,82 680%
ETC Ethereum Classic $ 1.04B $ 11.28 1662%
DASH Dash $ 1,01B $ 137,75 1624%
BCN Bytecoin $ 723,31M $ 0,00395 9785%
XMR Monero $ 699,55M $ 48,21 5172%
XLM Estelares Lúmenes $ 528,63M $ 0,0549 3276%
(Fuente: "CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizaciones," CoinMarketCap, accedido por última vez el 23 de mayo de 2017.)
*
Cualquiera de estas cryptocurrencies podría dar Bitcoin una carrera por su dinero. Sin embargo, la abrumadora mayoría de los analistas le diría que Ethereum es la mejor oportunidad.

¿Porqué es eso?

Ripple está en la cama con los bancos. Monero es uno de los favoritos de los comerciantes del mercado negro. NEM se está vendiendo como Bitcoin actualizado. ¿Qué hace Ethereum tan especial?

Respuesta: Contratos Inteligentes.

Si vas a la página de destino de Bitcoin, es obvio que quieren que uses la moneda. Ese es el enfoque principal. Pero en el Proyecto Ethereum, el enfoque principal es algo llamado "contratos inteligentes".

El argumento de Ethereum es este: Construye aplicaciones en nuestra plataforma blockchain.

¿Qué tipo de aplicaciones? Cualquier cosa en realidad. Cualquier aplicación que tradicionalmente se ejecuta en Internet se puede reasignar en la plataforma Ethereum. Al hacerlo, asegura que su aplicación tendrá CERO "tiempo de inactividad, censura, fraude o interferencia de terceros". (Fuente: Ethereum, Ethereum, accedido por última vez el 24 de mayo de 2017).

Pero para que haya comercio en la plataforma, los símbolos de Ethereum necesitarán ser usados. El éter es la moneda nativa de la plataforma Ethereum.

Es por eso que los especuladores están apostando por Ethereum. Creen que tiene mucho más potencial para renovar la forma actual de vivir, comprar y hacer negocios. A diferencia de Bitcoin, no se trata sólo de vender una moneda.

Oh, y olvidé mencionar, los tiempos de transacción de Ethereum aplastan a Bitcoin.

Se tarda unos segundos en enviar dinero a través de Ethereum, mientras que las transacciones de Bitcoin a menudo pueden tomar 20 minutos o más.

Una reunión de inversionistas y desarrolladores de Bitcoin llegó recientemente a un acuerdo que podría acelerar los tiempos de transferencia de Bitcoin, pero dudo que puedan ponerse al día con Ethereum. La brecha es demasiado amplia.
*
¿Beneficiará Ethereum de Bitcoin Hard Fork?*

Bitcoin se encuentra con algunos problemas importantes que no pueden evitarse.

Para decirlo simplemente, había un error en el código Bitcoin original. Este error colocó un límite artificial en el tamaño de los bloques, lo que llevó a tiempos de transferencia más lentos, atrasos, y una incapacidad para escalar la moneda.

Es efectivamente un cáncer en todo el sueño de Bitcoin.

Una forma de (potencialmente) arreglar el error es un "hard bifurcación". Esto requeriría un cambio fundamental en el código fuente original de Bitcoin, un movimiento que muchos en la comunidad consideran sacrílego.

Se dividiría la comunidad Bitcoin en dos, y lo más importante, dividir la moneda en dos.

Uno seguiría comerciando bajo el símbolo ticker "BTI." El otro entraría en existencia como "Bitcoin Ultimate" o "BTU."

Estos problemas han desviado a los inversionistas hacia su heredero aparente: Ethereum.

Pero no creo que los desarrolladores de Bitcoin están sentados ociosamente, esperando a entregar el primer lugar. De ninguna manera. Están tratando de resolver las torceduras a medida que lee esto.

Algunos de los jugadores más importantes acaban de convocar una reunión especial. Decidieron sobre un "tenedor suave" que aceleraría transacciones sin alterar el código fuente mucho.

Es una media medida.

Dudo seriamente que un tenedor suave se mantendrá para siempre, lo que significa que Bitcoin es probablemente va a fork duro su moneda. No sería el primero.

Litecoin hizo lo mismo, y Ethereum se bifurcó muchas veces en el último año. Ambas de esas criptocurrencias sobrevivieron a la división, así que espero que Bitcoin también sobrevivirá.

Dicho esto, espero un viaje lleno de baches. La comunidad de Bitcoin está profundamente dividida sobre el tenedor duro, por lo que hay una cierta turbulencia. En esos momentos de incertidumbre, los inversores podrían volver a considerar Ethereum como un activo seguro.

Para resumir: no creo que el tenedor duro destruya Bitcoin, pero podría dar Ethereum otro viento de cola.

*¿Los precios de Ethereum serán más altos en 2018?*

Esta es la pregunta más difícil de responder.

Muchos expertos creen que las criptocurrencias están en una burbuja en este momento. Pero esas personas se han equivocado antes. Ethereum y Bitcoin han propiciado nuevos máximos históricos incluso después de que pronosticaran una así llamada burbuja, por lo que escucharlos podría ser una pérdida de tiempo.

Soy ciertamente más optimista en la predicción del precio de Ethereum que estoy en Bitcoin.

Tiene la ventaja, en mi opinión, porque el concepto de contratos inteligentes está penetrando en la conciencia pública. Una vez que se llena completamente, los precios de ETH podrían subir aún más.

Bitcoin, por otra parte, está atascado en viejos debates. Discusiones filosóficas. ¿Es inmutable? ¿Son prístinas las pruebas matemáticas? No importa que sus tarifas de transacción están pasando por el techo, y su cartera está cada vez más. Esas preocupaciones no son tan relevantes como la pureza del libro mayor público. (/sarcasmo)

Uno de los principales desarrolladores de Bitcoin, Mike Hearn, abandonó la comunidad el año pasado específicamente debido a estos problemas.

Escribió un largo post sobre el tema, en el que advirtió que "Bitcoin ha entrado en aguas excepcionalmente peligrosas". (Fuente: "La resolución del experimento Bitcoin", blog de Mike, 14 de enero de 2016.)

Sostiene que la tecnología de Bitcoin está alcanzando un techo, y que la minería de nuevas monedas ya no es económica. Se hacen afirmaciones similares todo el tiempo, pero sus palabras llevan peso. Naturalmente, hubo un ataque vicioso.

Aquellos de ustedes con chuletas técnicas deben leer las acusaciones y refutaciones. (Fuente: "Whiny Ragequitting," Medium, 16 de enero de 2016.)

Hace interesante la lectura. Por mi parte, simpatizo con Hearn. Él hace un caso interesante que Bitcoin ha perdido su manera. No estoy de acuerdo con todos sus puntos, pero definitivamente solidifica mi argumento por Ethereum sobre Bitcoin.

*Conclusión*

Como alguien con finanzas y economía en sus antecedentes, no soy un "Kool-Aid" técnico de la bebida. No caigo la cabeza sobre los talones para los adminículos nuevos. No compro cada nueva tendencia de inicio, y no creo que las criptocurrencias reemplacen el dinero fiat tradicional.

Esto es lo que creo:

Creo que los bancos centrales regularán contra las criptocurrencias.
Creo que las criptocurrencias que mejoran las transferencias de pago sobrevivirán.
Creo que las criptocurrencias con contratos inteligentes sobrevivirán.
Creo que Ethereum puede llegar a $ 500.00.
Creo que Bitcoin nunca alcanzará la universalidad.

Missed Buying Bitcoin? Here's Another Cryptocurrency with High Returns 2017-18


----------



## Kondarra (2 Jul 2017)

¿Dónde monitorizáis el volumen total en la suma de las criptos?


----------



## davitin (2 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Dónde monitorizáis el volumen total en la suma de las criptos?



Arriba del todo, donde pone "market cap":

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Esta subiendo todo como un cobete, ya superando los 99 millardos.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Arriba del todo, donde pone "market cap":
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ahí suelo mirar también. Era por si usabais otras webs. Me interesaría ver las entradas y salidas de Fiat.


----------



## species8472 (3 Jul 2017)

La idea de las criptodivisas me parece muy interesante, pero el hecho de queno esté respaldada por nada me parece preocupante.

Parece ser que se está emitiendo un nuevo tipo de crito "OneGram" que estarái respaldada por Oro y que al ser "Sharia" compliant podría hacer que se estendiera rápidamente por el mundo musulma,

OneGram. A backed by gold and shariah-compliant cryptocurrency

¿Tiene futuro?


----------



## Kondarra (3 Jul 2017)

Interesante comparativa entre las puntocom en 2000 y mundo cripto hoy:


----------



## Chachowsky (3 Jul 2017)

*¿PERSPECTIVAS CRIPTOS PARA 2018...?*
Teniendo en cuenta el análisis predictivo de la fuente Missed Buying Bitcoin? Here's Another Cryptocurrency with High Returns 2017-18 y que los pronósticos fueran ciertos nos encontraríamos con el siguiente escenario para mayo de 2018 o símplemente algún momento de 2018... en el supuesto de que las matématicas acierten y sean correctos los siguientes cálculos... tomando como referencia bitcoin, hacemos el cálculo con la siguiente regla de 3 y extrapolamos al resto de critodivisas del informe... 

Bitcoin 23-05-2017 Precio:2264,04 USD Promedio retorno a 1 año: 409%
Si el 100% es multiplicar x2 la inversión, entonces 409% es multiplicar por 8,18

Hacemos la misma la operación con el resto de criptomonedas:
CRIPTO...............PRECIO $...RETORNO 1AÑO %..ESTIMACION 2018 $
Bitcoin.................2264,04......409 (x8,18)..............18519,84 
Ethereum.............164,35........1204 (x24,08)............3957,54
Ripple..................0,33...........5478 (x109,56)..........36,15
Nem....................0,257.........14998 (x299,96).........77,08
Litecoin...............30,82..........680 (x13,6)...............402,50
Ethereum Classic...11,28..........1662 (x33,24)............374,94
Dash...................137,75........1624 (x32,48)............4474,12
Bytecoin..............0,00395.......9785 (195,7).............0,77
Monero................48,21..........5172 (x103,44)..........4986,84
Stellar Lumens......0,0549.........3276 (x65,52)...........3,59

Agradezco aportes y correcciones...
Soy uno más en este foro, no me malinterpreten...
Estoy aquí para aportar, opinar y aprender de otros foreros...


----------



## san_miguel (3 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Dónde monitorizáis el volumen total en la suma de las criptos?



CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Al final de la página, abajo del todo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (3 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Si el 100% es multiplicar x2 la inversión, entonces 409% es multiplicar por 8,18



Y este tonto nuevo de donde ha salido? 

Nivelazo en el hilo de los wannaberich...:XX:


----------



## Chachowsky (3 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> *¿PERSPECTIVAS CRIPTOS PARA 2018...?*
> Teniendo en cuenta el análisis predictivo de la fuente Missed Buying Bitcoin? Here's Another Cryptocurrency with High Returns 2017-18 y que los pronósticos fueran ciertos nos encontraríamos con el siguiente escenario para mayo de 2018 o símplemente algún momento de 2018... en el supuesto de que las matématicas acierten y sean correctos los siguientes cálculos... tomando como referencia bitcoin, hacemos el cálculo con la siguiente regla de 3 y extrapolamos al resto de critodivisas del informe...
> 
> Bitcoin 23-05-2017 Precio:2264,04 USD Promedio retorno a 1 año: 409%
> ...



Si hilamos más fino y tenemos en cuenta la cotización actual de mercado de estas mismas criptos en coinmarketcap a fecha de hoy 3 julio 2017 a las 00:26 horas, reactualizando las perspectivas arrojarían los siguientes resultados:

CRIPTO...............PRECIO $...RETORNO 1AÑO %......ESTIMACION 2018 $
Bitcoin.................2501,58......(x7,40)........................18519,84 
Ethereum.............291,14........(x13,59).......................3957,54
Ripple..................0,2593........(x139,41).....................36,15
Nem....................0,1563........(x493,15).....................77,08
Litecoin...............41,58..........(x9,68)........................402,50
Ethereum Classic...18,03..........(x20,79)......................374,94
Dash...................173,20........(x25,83).......................4474,12
Bytecoin..............0,002183.....(x352,72).....................0,77
Monero................42,74..........(x116,67)....................4986,84
Stellar Lumens......0,0253.........(x141,89)....................3,59

Agradezco nuevamente opiniones y me gustaría saber el punto de vista de Clapham respecto a esto... cómo lo ve?... tiene sentido todo esto o no tiene ni pies ni cabeza?


----------



## djun (3 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Si hilamos más fino y tenemos en cuenta la cotización actual de mercado de estas mismas criptos en coinmarketcap a fecha de hoy 3 julio 2017 a las 00:26 horas, reactualizando las perspectivas arrojarían los siguientes resultados:
> 
> CRIPTO...............PRECIO $...RETORNO 1AÑO %......ESTIMACION 2018 $
> Bitcoin.................2501,58......(x7,40)........................18519,84
> ...



Según esa tabla el resultado sería éste: 

Bitcoin…………….…2.264,04…...409%…...(x5,09)…..11.523,9636
Ethereum……….…....164,35…...1.204%....(x13,04)....2.143,124
Ripple………………....0,33………5.478%....(x55,78)....18,4074
Nem…………………...0,257……14.998%....(x150,98)....38,80186
Litecoin………………..30,82…...…680%......(x7,8)….…240,396
Ethereum Classic…...11,28….…1.662%..…(x17,62).....198,7536
Dash………………......137,75...…1.624%....(x17,24)....2.374,81
Bytecoin……………...0,00395....…9.785%....(x98,85)....0,3904575
Monero…………...….....48,21…….5.172%....(x52,72)....2.541,6312
Stellar Lumens………....0,0549......3.276%....(x33,76)....1,853424


Con el 100% se duplica el precio, y con el 900% se multiplica por 10.


----------



## Chachowsky (3 Jul 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Y este tonto nuevo de donde ha salido?
> 
> Nivelazo en el hilo de los wannaberich...:XX:



Yo he puesto lo que he puesto y el que quiera opinar que opine... aporte, suplemente o rectifique...el nivel es grande, para qué nos vamos a engañar, pero pocos son lo que aportan... de todo hay... pero viendo lo soso que se estaba poniendo esto decidí introducir el chiste gráfico al hilo de mi comentario con el cálculo de porcentajes erróneo para que alguien al que interesara el artículo se diera cuenta y lo corrigiera, ya que todo el mundo quiere saber qué criptos darán el pelotazo... pero te has cargado el chiste... con lo bueno que era... te fallan las formas... que te retratan...lo peor es que has podido aportar tú la solución y no lo has hecho...100% es multiplicar la inversión por 1... el cálculo es tan fácil como correr el decimal 2 casillas a la izquierda... por lo tanto 409% es multiplicar por 4,09 la inversión... otra cosa es que le descontemos la cantidad invertida que en ese caso daría una ganancia limpia...en este caso sería 409-100=309... si se invirtiese 1 unidad se ganarían 3.09 limpias o se la añadamos a la cantidad inicial invertida 100+409=509... tendríamos 5.09 unidades totales... qué pocas ganas hay de aportar por el foro... sólo quejarse cuando todo baja, rezar una subida exponencial todos los días y criticar de vez en cuando... :XX:

Parafraseando al genial clapham, espero que no le moleste...
Ni un mísero Thanks


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

Al loro con EOS, sí...

Pero al loro, que aunque marque 150, son 1.000 minoyes de coins. MIL MILLONAZOS DE CHAPAS .

BAT abrió con éso y en 0,11 céntimos aún se sigue hundiendo...y probablemente lo que le queda. Y BAT es tecnolocgía total y firmada por el creador de Javascript o Modzilla, casi nada al aparato...y aún así...

La peña está pagando 4 pavos y pico acorralados hasta el año que viene...tiempo para que los buitres jueguen al ratón y al gato con ella 15.000 veces. El riesgo con que te desplumen hasta los gayumbos es INNEGABLE. El que compre esa ruleta rusa, que rece para que no le adjudiquen el precio cerrado de momento de compra.

En fin...en el momento que gire ese ATH , puede ser la peli porno más heavy de Shitland. Ahora mismo, tenendo el cap de LITECOIN la número 4 y una coin histórica, sus 4 pavos y pico entrarían un 50% en ROJO Alguien se juega un huevo a que EOS va a ser mejor que LTC , SÍ...O SÍ ??? / máa gráfico : O se pone co BTC , ETH o PRIPPLE...o a palmar pasta...y en % de 2 dígitos laaaaargos /.

Mucho ojo, mucho con esas cifras haciendo chiribitas y trasplantadas al top ten porqueyolovalgo habiendo vendido 4 putas chapas / para más trile , que lo tiene todo la joyita esta de los cojones /.

Y ya...que encima parece que soy el puto amargáo del hilo y acabo hablando solo y la de dios.




p.d. : A los que hayais comprado : Os están dando ls coins ? Al precio de compra ? ...o un importe ingresado en ICO a cuenta del precio final ?


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

A ver, alguien ha comprado EOS ?

Kondarra, tú pillaste ? Cómo resuelven el pago ? A cotización del momento, una media al final...cómo ?

Gracias.


----------



## plastilinux (3 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, una cosa es apostar a rojo o negro y otra muy diferente al doble cero.
> 
> PIVX para mi, no es algo revolucionario, ETH lo ha sido, BTC, lo ha sido, Monero en su momento, la velocidad de XRP...
> 
> ...



Paketazo, dónde miras la distribución? Número de wallets, número de nodos, porcentaje de coins en los wallets con más tokens, wallets más antiguos que mueven sus monedas...

Yo suelo mirar los libros de órdenes, pero eso sólo da algo de idea a corto plazo.

Francamente, creo que estos días hay más acumulación que otra cosa, y son días y pasos importantes si queremos que esto siga creciendo. Mi impresión es buena, y creo que las grandes monedas pueden pegar un buen tirón al alza en el momento de mayor aburrimiento/desidia del personal. Básicamente, es todo psicólogía inversa, para poder desplumar a las manos más débiles. Ojalá que no seamos nosotros.

Gracias por tus aportes en particular, y por los de los demás en general

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-jul-2017 at 14:20 ----------




plastilinux dijo:


> Paketazo, dónde miras la distribución? Número de wallets, número de nodos, porcentaje de coins en los wallets con más tokens, wallets más antiguos que mueven sus monedas...
> 
> Yo suelo mirar los libros de órdenes, pero eso sólo da algo de idea a corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Y ya, hablando de Dash y Pivx, qué os parece Crown (CRW)? También tiene masternodos (thrones) y es minable junto con BTC. Tiene alguna similitud con Dash (sistema de distribución de buffet mediante votos de los nodos). Creo que data de octubre del 2014. Se puede tradear en Bittrex.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2017 at 14:22 ----------

Budget, no buffet, jeje


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Francamente, creo que estos días hay más acumulación que otra cosa, y son días y pasos importantes si queremos que esto siga creciendo. Mi impresión es buena, y creo que las grandes monedas pueden pegar un buen tirón al alza en el momento de mayor aburrimiento/desidia del personal. Básicamente, es todo psicólogía inversa, para poder desplumar a las manos más débiles. Ojalá que no seamos nosotros.



Que pueden ? ...LTC lo está petando...y Dash , menos, pero muy bien también.

Pero vamos...que queda mucho que ver valorar aún y sigue habiendo muchísmo riesgo de latigazos - que por cierto, no me importaría nada, nada ,para redondear cargas al milímetro ya - , aunque yo esta semana espero ver cosillas .


----------



## horik (3 Jul 2017)

Cual creen que sería la mejor opción para empezar a minar, si es que hay alguna?


----------



## Merlin (3 Jul 2017)

¿Habéis visto que en CoinMarketCap arriba de todo ya no pone ni la capitalización total ni el dominio de BTC ni ninguno de los otros datos que solía poner?


----------



## michinato (3 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, una cosa es apostar a rojo o negro y otra muy diferente al doble cero.
> 
> PIVX para mi, no es algo revolucionario, ETH lo ha sido, BTC, lo ha sido, Monero en su momento, la velocidad de XRP...
> 
> ...




PIVX se inició como un fork del código de DASH, pero cada vez se va pareciendo menos (igual que dash se inició como un fork del código de bitcoin).

Os pongo algunas diferencias:


PIVX es PoS frente a DASH que es PoW.
En DASH hay mineros que ganan coins con PoW. A parte se pueden recibir recompensas por hacer staking, pero para ello necesitas pertenecer a la élite que tiene un masternode (mas de 10.000 DASH, 175.000$ a dia de hoy).
En PIVX cualquier usuario puede montar un nodo y recibir recompensas haciendo staking. Yo mismo tengo nodo con unos 2500 PIVX. La rentabilidad estimada está en torno al 4-8% anual. 

Privacidad
DASH se basa en coinjoin, pero al no estar establecido que se use por defecto tiene graves problemas. Hay un vídeo de Greg Maxwell en el que comentaba las privacidades de diferentes proyectos y respecto a DASH solo decía "LOL". 
PIVX ahora mismo está igual que DASH, pero está implementando el protocolo zerocoin lo que sería un avance de órdenes de magnitud.

Distribución actual
DASH está bastante mejor repartido, eso si, al ser más cara, también es más difícil para un nuevo usuario el poder acceder a un % del total de criptomonedas. Por ejemplo, un usuario que quiera acceder a 1 millonésima de todos los DASH existentes (7,4 DASH) tendría que desembolsar 1.302$ (7,4*175,97$). Para compararlo, ver en el siguiente punto el coste por millon de PIVX.
PIVX está peor repartido, los 1000 mayores wallets poseen un % mayor del total de monedas que en DASH. Un usuario que quiera acceder a 1 millonésima de todos los PIVX existentes (53,8 PIVX) tendría que desembolsar 129$ (53,8*2,41$). Es decir, por lo que en DASH consigo 1 parte por millón, en PIVX consigo 10 partes por millón. Para mi esto significa que es mucho más accesible para gente nueva que quiera incorporarse. 

Mercados / Exchanges
DASH se comercia en gran cantidad de exchanges, lo que da más seguridad y no permite que un solo exchange juegue/manipule tanto su cotización 
PIVX, por el momento, solo está con un volumen decente en Bittrex. Esto ahora mismo es una desventaja porque es mucho más fácilmente manipulable, pero ojo, ya se ha visto en el pasado que cuando una criptomoneda es aceptada en nuevos exchanges su cotización suele subir como la espuma, con PIVX se puede jugar esta carta en Poloniex, Kraken, etc., DASH ya se tradea en ahí. 

Wallets
DASH está mucho más avanzada. Más versiones y plataformas y según comentan buena facilidad de uso.
PIVX está bastante más atrás. Tiene una versión de escritorio. De momento creo que no hay wallet para móvil. Para mi nodo solo utilizo la interfaz de comandos, y hasta el momento ningún problema (pero entiendo que no es algo para todo el mundo).


Cada uno hace sus cuentas, tiene sus métricas y hace sus cálculos.

Yo consideré que entrar en PIVX para mi era mejor que en DASH.




--


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> PIVX se inició como un fork del código de DASH, pero cada vez se va pareciendo menos (igual que dash se inició como un fork del código de bitcoin).
> 
> Os pongo algunas diferencias:
> 
> ...



Y si las exponeis aquí luego tanto unos como otros...lujazo para todos, gracias.

Me quedó la idea de que paketazo apuntaba a que PIVX tenía ballenas gordas aún, no sé si pillé bien. Aún siendo así, yo lo que veo en su foro es menudeo y base...y éso ya lo ví en Digybite, un truño del que saqué petróleo ...y funciona muy bien como seguro en las bajadas...y atractivo para pumpers que saben que la puede arrear una, dos, tres veces...lo que, sin irse de madre, ayuda a que se unan aún más hodlers "de a pie".

En estas semanas por ejemplo, llevo fijándome bastante en "suelos" de varias coins - y aclaro, "suelos" no académicos, los que yo interpreto, pues funciono así - . A mí las subdas estratosféricas no me llaman especialmente...me importa hasta dónde puedes caer. Y hay algunos muy, muy interesantes que he usado...y a expensas de nuevos abrridos que alteren las marcas, usaré sin miedo. Para buenas pilladas, entrar fuerte abajo es fundamental - hay que tener muca confi y es arriesgado,sí...pero para mí lo es infinitamente más entrar arriba y sin embargo en los pumps se ven llegar pastizales de locura - ...y para acerte una cartera que te permita respirar sin vivir pegado a ésto 24 horas al dá, también.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> A ver, alguien ha comprado EOS ?
> 
> Kondarra, tú pillaste ? Cómo resuelven el pago ? A cotización del momento, una media al final...cómo ?
> 
> Gracias.



Yo compre 1256 ayer en Kraken cuando estaban a 1,9 y he vendido a las 7 de la mañana antes de irme al geriátrico en 3,5 dolares.

Me la he jugado durante la noche y mi palpito ha ido bien.

No entiendo la gente que paga en ETH, pudiendo comprar directamente en usd o leuros..


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo compre 1256 ayer en Kraken cuando estaban a 1,9 y he vendido a las 7 de la mañana antes de irme al geriátrico en 3,5 dolares.
> 
> Me la he jugado durante la noche y mi palpito ha ido bien.



Jejeje...serás el más modelno de la clase / en el geriátrico,digo...  /

Lo que he leído en el foro es que no se podían vender. En fin, ya veo que no.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Jejeje...serás el más modelno de la clase / en el geriátrico,digo...  /
> 
> Lo que he leído en el foro es que no se podían vender. En fin, ya veo que no.



Eres el papi del foro.. o casi :XX:

Con la cantidad que hay ahora mismo con EOS solo vale especular, demasiada moneda, y mira que el proyecto no esta nada mal, pero me parece que han abierto demasiado pronto "el mercado", en vez de crearse un cache bueno poco a poco, no puedes tratar de vender tu producto sin fidelizar a mucha clientela para darle salida :ienso:

El hype no dura siempre.


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

MICHINATO :

Releyendo tu post sobre PIVX, veo que no son necesarios 10.000 pivx para un nodo, cuando yo lo daba erradamente por obligatorio.

Podrías extenderte un poco acerca de lo necesario para tener uno ? Hace falta algún equipo dedicado ...qué configuración especial requiere, o cualquier otro pormenor ? 

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (3 Jul 2017)

Compré EOS por kraken y en cuanto vulva a subir por encima de los 4$ me saco el sueldo de un mes ::

Vaya regalo dan las cryptos nuevas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Compré EOS por kraken y en cuanto vulva a subir por encima me saco el sueldo de un mes ::
> 
> Vaya regalo dan las cryptos nuevas.



Si solo fuera un mes:XX:, pillar una crypto asi hasta que o bien caiga al infierno o bien suba y suba, vuelva a caer, y después otra vez a subir, y repite la operación 3/4 veces, sacas un pastizal, 4 dolares son una miseria, perita en dulce.


----------



## Divad (3 Jul 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Si solo fuera un mes:XX:, pillar una crypto asi hasta que o bien caiga al infierno o bien suba y suba, vuelva a caer, y después otra vez a subir, y repite la operación 3/4 veces, sacas un pastizal, 4 dolares son una miseria, perita en dulce.



Cierto! Entré ayer, al verlo hoy me he descojonado y como ha corregido a los 5$, volverá a subir... Cerraré, esperaré a comprar de nuevo barato para vender caro y sino me subo a otra ::

Uff!! Qué estrés de trabajo! :XX::::fiufiu:


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Eres el papi del foro.. o casi :XX:
> .





Spoiler



...pero más perláo que todos vosotros juntos, cabronazos imberbes...  

hey...y que yo a tooooodos mis hijos los he dejado siempre en buenas manos, así que nada de quejas...

...y además, mea en abanico,capullo, que paketazo ya dijo también que era de la EGB 


Están haciendo pruebas de venta a cada ICO, es una modalidad por moldear a saco y hay que tener muy claro en qué te metes o te puedes ver como un monigote en medio de un buen follón. Hoy leía que un jefazo de ETH dice que hay que reestructurar sus modus operandi para evitar líos.

Supongo que se irá acercando a un standard, lo que no está nada mal.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (3 Jul 2017)

En el momento q a la gente le de por otra, mas de uno se come las eos, como se ha comido las ans..yo esos juegos como q paso jaja con la suerte q tengo..

Veo brotes verdes, los lunes se anima la cosa.


----------



## Divad (3 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> En el momento q a la gente le de por otra, mas de uno se come las eos, como se ha comido las ans..yo esos juegos como q paso jaja con la suerte q tengo..



Entras, haces x2 o la corrida que se pegue y te sales... No tiene mucho misterio.

NUNCA vendas en perdidas, máximo vas a estar 2-3 semanas sin tocarla hasta que vuelva a subir y te sales cagando hostias.


----------



## Chachowsky (3 Jul 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto que en CoinMarketCap arriba de todo ya no pone ni la capitalización total ni el dominio de BTC ni ninguno de los otros datos que solía poner?



A mí me sale...
Market Cap: $102.409.559.320 / 24h Vol: $4.040.604.255 / BTC Dominance: 41.6%

Y esta es el enlace con el que se supone que te debe aparecer:
CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto que en CoinMarketCap arriba de todo ya no pone ni la capitalización total ni el dominio de BTC ni ninguno de los otros datos que solía poner?



Salen...salvo si tiras de proxy o Tor y limitas la descarga del navegador.

En abierto, salen.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Jul 2017)

Yo llevo 1 mes esperando a que me validen en tier1 en Kraken, sí 1 mes. A los tickets ni me responden.


----------



## Divad (3 Jul 2017)

Merlin tenía razón, durante un par de horas no mostraban la información. Al añadir publicidad de las ICOS se lo habrían cepillado.



Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo llevo 1 mes esperando a que me validen en tier1 en Kraken, sí 1 mes. A los tickets ni me responden.



Usa twitter, en 2-3 días lo tendrías que tener solucionado.
Twitter

Si tienes número de tiquet que te han facilitado en el correo, ponlo.

La verdad que ahora estoy usando bit2me para las retiradas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Merlin tenía razón, durante un par de horas no mostraban la información. Al añadir publicidad de las ICOS se lo habrían cepillado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bit2me te pide muchos datos para retirar la pasta( información personal y tal)? comisiones? máximo diario?, supongo que es relativamente fácil enviarlo de Kraken allí, como a un wallet normal.


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

Parece que los problemas en la blockchain han desaparecido al menos a ojos del usuario respecto al embudo de hace unas semanas. Al nivel técnico en el que se cuestionaba seriamente entonces, ni idea.

Y a ver qué tal...la verdad es que se necesita fluidez para que los tokens de la cascada ETH consigan una oferta de aplicaciones amplia y atractiva...que lleva Ethereum casi un mes renqueante.

400 Bad Request


----------



## Divad (3 Jul 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Bit2me te pide muchos datos para retirar la pasta( información personal y tal)? comisiones? máximo diario?, supongo que es relativamente fácil enviarlo de Kraken allí, como a un wallet normal.



Te piden las mismas gilipolleces que Kraken y otros tantos que van de "legales". 

Te da miedo hacienda? Si no recuerdo mal, paketazo se curro un post donde informaba que puedes sacar la misma pasta que has metido y hacienda no te dirá nada.

El miedo se disipa cuando sabes que el FIAT está en sus últimas y cuando salgan las tarjetas ya no hará falta mover nada al FIAT... Por lo tanto, no habrá que declarar nada, si acaso impondrán un impuesto global para mantener una RBU.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Te piden las mismas gilipolleces que Kraken y otros tantos que van de "legales".
> 
> Te da miedo hacienda? Si no recuerdo mal, paketazo se curro un post donde informaba que puedes sacar la misma pasta que has metido y hacienda no te dirá nada.
> 
> ...



Miedo realmente no, se que hasta ciertas cantidades no miran nada( hasta unos 1600 aproximadamente), tenia curiosidad por si lo "facilitaban".

Realmente mi primera y unica inversión( no llega a 400 leuros) nunca la hice yo, le di la pasta a un amigo y el me envió el dinero después a mi a Kraken 8:
en BTC por aquel entonces.
Por lo que a efectos de Gollum Montoro soy poca cosa o nada..


----------



## 8cilindros (3 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes.

¿Diriais que es buen momento de comprar alguna cripto?

¿Cúal? ¿BTC, Ether, Litecoin, Dogecoin?

Sería meter unos 300€ para ganar algo, aunque sean 50 eurillos a corto plazo.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Merlin (3 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Salen...salvo si tiras de proxy o Tor y limitas la descarga del navegador.
> 
> En abierto, salen.



No estaba usando ninguno de los dos, pero hace poco me descargué el Adblock Plus y me preguntaba si tendría algo que ver, pero no, ya vuelve a funcionar la web con normalidad. Habrá sido algún fallo momentáneo.


----------



## Divad (3 Jul 2017)

Se me olvidaba... Qué bonito es ver a los bots subir las cryptos! ::



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chachowsky (3 Jul 2017)

Ayuda... qué opinais de una cripto que no se suele hablar de ella como es FoldingCoin... ¿os parece un proyecto serio de futuro con potencial para invertir?

Para ubicar un poquillo... para el que lo sepa todo no... pero sí por si hay alguien que le pueda interesar...
Quien está detrás es la Universidad de Stanford en EEUU y la causa que apoya... la medicina... además tiene una localización estratégica privilegiada porque se encuentra en el corazón de Silicon Valley, donde se alojan muchas de las mayores corporaciones tecnológicas mundiales y miles de start-ups.

Literalmente desde su sitio web se dice: "Ayude a los científicos de la Universidad de Stanford a estudiar la enfermedad de Alzheimer, Huntington, Parkinson y muchos tipos de cáncer, simplemente ejecutando un software en su computadora. Los problemas que estamos tratando de resolver requieren tantos cálculos, Pedimos a las personas que donen su poder informático no utilizado para resolver algunos de los números ".

La universidad de Stanford es la tercera más prestigiosa del mundo según el último informe The Times Higher Education World Reputation Rankings 2017 que se basan en la mayor encuesta de opinión de los principales académicos. Pide a los estudiosos que nombren no más de 15 universidades que creen que son las mejores para la investigación y la enseñanza, basadas en su propia experiencia.

El resultado es una lista de las 100 marcas universitarias más poderosas del mundo, juzgadas por aquellos mejor situados para conocer mejor la excelencia en la educación superior.

¿Cuántos proyectos de criptomonedas con universidades detrás conocéis al margen de este?

Este es la página con los datos del informe en inglés

Search | Times Higher Education (THE)

Es una coin que puede ser relativamente barata, su cotización baila entre los 0.0000700-0.00000900 btc... cuando se publicó el informe el 14-06-17 cotizaba a 700 sat y 8 días después alcanzaba su máximo histórico en 1528 sat... ahora mismo arrastra una corrección desde esos máximos y oscila entre 800-900 sat. Su Market Cap es $11,385,077, su Circulating Supply es 507,731,988 FLDC y su Total Supply de 1,000,000,000 FLDC
De momento sólo se puede tradear en 4 exchanges: Poloniex, Bittrex, alcurEX y CounterpartyDEX... curiosamente Poloniex es el que mayor volumen mueve con cerca del 80%.

Gracias


----------



## Chicosalchicha (3 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Diriais que es buen momento de comprar alguna cripto?
> 
> ...



Yo meteria en kraken la pasta y esperaria a ver como se desarrollan las cosas estos dias, puedes comprar algo de iconomi q esta bien de precio.
De todas formas me esperaria un poco,aqui te aconsejaran mejor q yo.


----------



## Divad (3 Jul 2017)

Sobre EOS me voy a esperar a que se despierte el este asiático para vender. Con el riego que lleva, igual lo suben hasta los 13$ 



Spoiler



Allí están más enfermos que nosotros y si le sumamos los bots...



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sobre EOS me voy a esperar a que se despierte el este asiático para vender. Con el riego que lleva, igual lo suben hasta los 13$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Braveheart.

No digo más.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2017 at 18:52 ----------

Chachowsky, mira tu carpeta de mensajes.


----------



## serlec (3 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo llevo 1 mes esperando a que me validen en tier1 en Kraken, sí 1 mes. A los tickets ni me responden.



Hice un ingreso desde la cuenta de mi mujer por los códigos de la banca online y tengo el depósito retenido desde hace dos semanas, la única respuesta por su parte que están saturados de incidencias y que tenga paciencia...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 8cilindros (3 Jul 2017)

Chalgún lchicha dijo:


> Yo meteria en kraken la pasta y esperaria a ver como se desarrollan las cosas estos dias, puedes comprar algo de iconomi q esta bien de precio.
> De todas formas me esperaria un poco,aqui te aconsejaran mejor q yo.



Gracias! Me apunto lo de Kraken.

A ver si algún compañero me ilumina un poco.

Decir que es un dinerillo que lo que tengo ahí aparcado y no lo necesito pero si puedo sacarle algo de rentabilidad en semanas mejor que mejor.


----------



## davitin (3 Jul 2017)

Que opinais de los grupos de Telegram que sincronizan a miles de personas para subir el precio de una coin y vender caro?


----------



## san_miguel (3 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Hice un ingreso desde la cuenta de mi mujer por los códigos de la banca online y tengo el depósito retenido desde hace dos semanas, la única respuesta por su parte que están saturados de incidencias y que tenga paciencia...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



No te preocupes, a mi me paso lo mismo hace mes y medio, ten paciencia que lo solucionan, a mi me tardaron 20 días...mientras veía como subia XRP de 0,05 a 0,20


----------



## bizkaiarober (3 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sobre EOS me voy a esperar a que se despierte el este asiático para vender. Con el riego que lleva, igual lo suben hasta los 13$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estaba pensando comprar EOS. Por qué las quieres vender? Crees que caerá fuerte en poco tiempo? No lo ves interesante a medio plazo?


----------



## Divad (3 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Hice un ingreso desde la cuenta de mi mujer por los códigos de la banca online y tengo el depósito retenido desde hace dos semanas, la única respuesta por su parte que están saturados de incidencias y que tenga paciencia...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Cuidado! Los datos de la cuenta en kraken tienen que coincidir con la cuenta bancaria. Te lo van a devolver si les tocas las pelotas por twitter. 

Pensad que twitter es la imagen que dan... y su atención ahí es máxima, aprovechad de soltarle cualquier marrón que tengáis y os atenderán antes.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2017 at 22:55 ----------




bizkaiarober dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando comprar EOS. Por qué las quieres vender? Crees que caerá fuerte en poco tiempo? No lo ves interesante a medio plazo?



Tengo fichas a plazo fijo y con otras me subo a las corridas. Te limpias cuando ya te has corrido lo suficiente y te vas con los deberes hechos. :XX::::fiufiu:

Esto es cryptolandia, vamos a tener 2 semanas de fiestas, hay que aprovecharlas bien. Comprar barato y vender caro, comprar barato y vender caro... Se corren riesgos, sí, pero el % de ganar es tan alto que si no ganas con una crypto, lo harás con otra, otra, otra, otra,... así hasta que el trono esté ocupado por la madre ETH :fiufiu:

No me hagas caso, sigue a los bots que compran/venden que son más de fiar


----------



## DrJ (3 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de los grupos de Telegram que sincronizan a miles de personas para subir el precio de una coin y vender caro?



¿que gana el que da el banderazo de salida?


----------



## Kondarra (4 Jul 2017)

Aquí uno que quiere aprender de sus errores, a ver qué opinión tenéis. 
Me ha pasado con Iconomi. Entré en buen momento, a 1020. La cosa empezó para arriba y yo tan feliz, sin programar ventas escaladas. Llegué a doblarme, ahora está a 1300. 
Es evidente mi error no programando ventas en la subida. A partir de ahora toda orden de compra irá acompañada de sus órdenes de venta. 
¿Cómo escalonáis las ventas? Con el cómo me refiero a qué escalones y porcentajes usáis, no a cómo se programan en un exchange. Podrían ser todos como Kraken para esto...


----------



## Divad (4 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Aquí uno que quiere aprender de sus errores, a ver qué opinión tenéis.
> Me ha pasado con Iconomi. Entré en buen momento, a 1020. La cosa empezó para arriba y yo tan feliz, sin programar ventas escaladas. Llegué a doblarme, ahora está a 1300.
> Es evidente mi error no programando ventas en la subida. A partir de ahora toda orden de compra irá acompañada de sus órdenes de venta.
> ¿Cómo escalonáis las ventas? Con el cómo me refiero a qué escalones y porcentajes usáis, no a cómo se programan en un exchange. Podrían ser todos como Kraken para esto...



Cuando no tengo claro si me he subido al principio o la he cagado y me ha pillado con los pantalones bajados... programo la venta hasta la corrida máxima o cerca y la dejo aparcada. En algunos casos programo la compra hasta donde creo que tiene que bajar y así todo lo que se corra son beneficios.

En el caso de EOS, al estar recién salida de horno y todos quieren tocarla... pues según como lo vea sobre las 3-4 de la madrugada cierro y volvería a entrar tras una corrección chula.

El otro día compre LTC, las aguantaré hasta el festival de Bitcoin. Siendo la copia mejorada de Bitcoin...... se merecen un macro festival por todo lo que llevan aguantado :

Estad tranquilos si os coge con los pantalones bajados, la espera máxima puede ser un mes sin volver a ser regada la crypto de turno.

Creo que tendremos hasta el 16 de Julio corridas, después semana de locos y la última de rebajas. Con el show de Bitcoin y las actualizaciones de ETH seguramente tengamos un festival de cojones.


----------



## hoppe (4 Jul 2017)

Por si alguno no lo ha leído aún:

El camino a la escalabilidad de Ethereum: ¿Raiden, Metropolis, Casper o Sharding?


----------



## davitin (4 Jul 2017)

Ole, Ole y Ole...el marketcap sobrepasando los 103 millardos, de lujo, continua el ciclo.


----------



## michinato (4 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> MICHINATO :
> 
> Releyendo tu post sobre PIVX, veo que no son necesarios 10.000 pivx para un nodo, cuando yo lo daba erradamente por obligatorio.
> 
> ...




Cualquier cantidad de PIVX es válida para hacer staking, aunque si tienes muy pocos (pongamos menos de 500), las recompensas serán tan esporádicas que probablemente no merezca la pena.

Si tienes más de 10.000 y montas un masternode ganarás un poco más que simplemente con un nodo.

Aquí tienes una página que te da una estimación del tiempo entre recompensas y de las ganancias mensuales en función de la cantidad de monedas:

PIVX Calculator

Ojo, los tiempos no son fijos, son medias. Al hacer staking lo que tienes son más o menos probabilidades de que te toque una recompensa, si por ejemplo tienes 1500 monedas y tu tiempo de espera medio es de 10 días, una vez tardarás 10 días en recibir la recompensa, otro 19, otro 7, etc. 

No llevo mucho tiempo con el nodo (más o menos un mes), así que aun estoy comprobando si se cumple la media estimada.

Yo lo he montado en un Servidor Virtual en la nube. Un Ubuntu sin interfaz gráfica y tiro del cliente de linea de comandos de PIVX que me parece más estable y consume menos recursos.


----------



## Albertezz (4 Jul 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> La idea de las criptodivisas me parece muy interesante, pero el hecho de queno esté respaldada por nada me parece preocupante.
> 
> Parece ser que se está emitiendo un nuevo tipo de crito "OneGram" que estarái respaldada por Oro y que al ser "Sharia" compliant podría hacer que se estendiera rápidamente por el mundo musulma,
> 
> ...



¿En qué está respaladado las divisas FIAT?


----------



## biempa (4 Jul 2017)

Aviso a navegantes.

La comision que cobra kraken por recibir EOS en mi caso desde una cuenta de myetherwallet es de "2 EOS". 
No lo sabia y haciendo unas pruebas ya me han soplado 4.

Me parece mucha fee pero asi son las cosas.


----------



## Chachowsky (4 Jul 2017)

Habrá que tenerlo en cuenta...
Goldman Sachs, el banco que gobierna el mundo | Economía | EL PAÍS
Bitcoin Could Hit Near $4,000: Goldman Sachs


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Jul 2017)

despues de todo, comprar Ethers a $190 no va a ser tan malo....


----------



## endemoniado (4 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> despues de todo, comprar Ethers a $190 no va a ser tan malo....



Si vendes ahora no porque en breve podrás comprar bastante más barato.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (4 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Habrá que tenerlo en cuenta...
> Goldman Sachs, el banco que gobierna el mundo | Economía | EL PAÍS
> Bitcoin Could Hit Near $4,000: Goldman Sachs



Ojala, crearia un nuevo efecto llamada a nuevos inversores, lo digo desde la barra del bar jeje


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Jul 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Si vendes ahora no porque en breve podrás comprar bastante más barato.



------------------------------------------------------------------
No tengo Ethers...escribi en Futuro...
voy a comprar Ethers cuando llegue a $190.


----------



## endemoniado (4 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> No tengo Ethers...escribi en Futuro...
> voy a comprar Ethers cuando llegue a $190.



deja algo de fiat para entrar a 150


----------



## tixel (4 Jul 2017)

Lo que son las cosas, yo no veo a eth en 190, lo que veo en el grafico diario logaritmico es que esta tocando la directriz alcista que empezo en febrero de este año, vamos toda la subida. Si la rompe hacia abajo puede que pase lo que dices pero no creo que pase eso. Vamos, que lo que veo es que se puede dar una ocasion de entrar

---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 18:51 ----------




endemoniado dijo:


> deja algo de fiat para entrar a 150



¿De que plazo hablas? Por que por lo que puse arriba yo no lo veo


----------



## endemoniado (4 Jul 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que son las cosas, yo no veo a eth en 190, lo que veo en el grafico diario logaritmico es que esta tocando la directriz alcista que empezo en febrero de este año, vamos toda la subida. Si la rompe hacia abajo puede que pase lo que dices pero no creo que pase eso. Vamos, que lo que veo es que se puede dar una ocasion de entrar
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 18:51 ----------
> 
> ...



En cuanto se frene la entrada masiva de fiat, y ya está ocurriendo, le espera una bajada constante a esos niveles de la misma forma que el btc lo veo por debajo de los 2000 en los próximos meses. Igual me equivoco y la burbuja se sigue inflando con un nuevo rally pero la capitalización actual generada en un periodo tan breve de tiempo me parece sobredimensionada, yo creo que la música está a punto parar y las criptos ya se mueven como un único índice, tanto hacia arriba como hacia bajo.


----------



## Claudius (4 Jul 2017)

Top 50 Ethereum tokens for 90 days
Ethplorer


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Jul 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que son las cosas, yo no veo a eth en 190, lo que veo en el grafico diario logaritmico es que esta tocando la directriz alcista que empezo en febrero de este año, vamos toda la subida. Si la rompe hacia abajo puede que pase lo que dices pero no creo que pase eso. Vamos, que lo que veo es que se puede dar una ocasion de entrar
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 18:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuelga un chart anda. Para visualizar lo que dices. Por favor


----------



## 8cilindros (4 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Que barbaridad ...
> El clapham entro a PIVX a 1,60 $ y se salio a 2,40 $ .
> Entro a Waves a 145 mil satoshis y ahora Waves esta 18 mil satoshis arriba
> y todo con una mano hoyga ...
> ...



Yo te he dado un thanks shurmano jeje

Así que enrollate y dime si hay alguna cripto maja para sacarse algunas pocas perrillas a corto porfa (véase corto en menos de un mes). Sería echarle 300€ y convertirlos en 350 por ejemplo, en un mes o así más o menos.

Te lo pregunto porque parece que controlas bastante.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (4 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Yo te he dado un thanks shurmano jeje
> 
> Así que enrollate y dime si hay alguna cripto maja para sacarse algunas pocas perrillas a corto porfa (véase corto en menos de un mes). Sería echarle 300€ y convertirlos en 350 por ejemplo, en un mes o así más o menos.
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado, es un embaucador de almas.

Pero tiene un toque misterioso jaja la verdad es q acierta xD


----------



## bizkaiarober (4 Jul 2017)

Quiero comprar unos 150 euros de waves, el caso es que tengo el dinero en el exchange coinbase.

Igual lo que pregunto es una burrada pero ¿puedo pasar esos euros al propio exchange de waves y comprarlos o sólo puedo comprar waves con bitcoins?

Acabo de crear una cuenta de wallet y se puede enviar y retirar euros pero no sé si se podra comprar waves con ellos.


----------



## horik (4 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Yo te he dado un thanks shurmano jeje
> 
> Así que enrollate y dime si hay alguna cripto maja para sacarse algunas pocas perrillas a corto porfa (véase corto en menos de un mes). Sería echarle 300€ y convertirlos en 350 por ejemplo, en un mes o así más o menos.
> 
> ...



Minando ETH con una GTX1070 tienes ganancia estimada de 80$ por mes menos el consumo de electricidad.


----------



## Chachowsky (4 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Ten cuidado, es un embaucador de almas.
> 
> Pero tiene un toque misterioso jaja la verdad es q acierta xD



Cierto... lo clava... se ha dejado atrás nxt, nem, factom, y quizás alguna otra como iota o lisk... de vez en cuando lo ningunean como él dice.


----------



## bizkaiarober (4 Jul 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Quiero comprar unos 150 euros de waves, el caso es que tengo el dinero en el exchange coinbase.
> 
> Igual lo que pregunto es una burrada pero ¿puedo pasar esos euros al propio exchange de waves y comprarlos o sólo puedo comprar waves con bitcoins?
> 
> Acabo de crear una cuenta de wallet y se puede enviar y retirar euros pero no sé si se podra comprar waves con ellos.



Alguien que haya comprado waves que me eche un cable, please


----------



## Chachowsky (4 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Que barbaridad ...
> El clapham entro a PIVX a 1,60 $ y se salio a 2,40 $ .
> Entro a Waves a 145 mil satoshis y ahora Waves esta 18 mil satoshis arriba
> y todo con una mano hoyga ...
> ...



También lleva el mío... es un referente...
Qué opina de bancor, aragon y ripple??


----------



## racional (4 Jul 2017)

Una moneda que pienso que va subir, es una vieja, que algo me da que llegara a 15 centimos, Quark, hace años estuvo a 0,25.


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bancor es como el Riyal saudi , que esta pegado al dolar a un tipo de cambio fijo de 3,75 riyal x dolar . 100 bancor = 1 ethereum
> Por esta misma razon es dificil y complicado ver un + 100 %
> de revalorizacion en Bancor , porque eso implicaria que Ethereum se duplicaria igualmente y nadie espera que la cap de ETH suba a 50 mil millones
> Ripple llegara a 1 $ porque si sus amos la sacuden mucho , la gente huira de ellas como de la lepra , asi que sacuden al arbol pero poquito .
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lo malo de Ripple....el wallet?


----------



## tixel (4 Jul 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> En cuanto se frene la entrada masiva de fiat, y ya está ocurriendo, le espera una bajada constante a esos niveles de la misma forma que el btc lo veo por debajo de los 2000 en los próximos meses. Igual me equivoco y la burbuja se sigue inflando con un nuevo rally pero la capitalización actual generada en un periodo tan breve de tiempo me parece sobredimensionada, yo creo que la música está a punto parar y las criptos ya se mueven como un único índice, tanto hacia arriba como hacia bajo.



¿De donde sacas ese dato de que no estrando fiat? 
Por otro lado por eso queria preguntar a que plazo hablabas porque si dices a meses, pues no digo nada, pero ahora mismo lo que me da la pinta es que va a rebotar


----------



## Lonchafinister (4 Jul 2017)

Solamente quiero presentar mis respetos al Sr. @clapham2 y decirte que algunos si sabemos apreciar la sabiduria que hay en tus consejos, GRACIAS por compartir tu tiempo y tu experiencia con nosotros. Larga vida al clapham! :Aplauso:


----------



## kokoliso1 (4 Jul 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Alguien que haya comprado waves que me eche un cable, please



Yo compré los waves con bitcoins en bittrex y luego los envié a mi wallet por 0.01 waves de comisión. También hay comisión por enviar bitcoins de coinbase a bittrex claro.

También en bittrex compré 1000 pesetacoin jajaja y valen más que una peseta en este momento, pero esto fue más bien por diversión.


----------



## tixel (4 Jul 2017)

Ladrillófilo;1970947
3 dijo:


> Cuelga un chart anda. Para visualizar lo que dices. Por favor



¿Como lo hago sin andar con registros e historias?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Jul 2017)

Eso de que solo se puede entrar en con FIAT en BTC es bastante falso, quizás era así antes, ahora no. Aquí mismo te puedes hinchar de monedas: 

Just a moment...

Y en Btcdirect también puedes comprar (a mejor precio que litebit) ETH y LTC.


----------



## Claudius (4 Jul 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Quiero comprar unos 150 euros de waves, el caso es que tengo el dinero en el exchange coinbase.
> 
> Igual lo que pregunto es una burrada pero ¿puedo pasar esos euros al propio exchange de waves y comprarlos o sólo puedo comprar waves con bitcoins?
> 
> Acabo de crear una cuenta de wallet y se puede enviar y retirar euros pero no sé si se podra comprar waves con ellos.



El exchange de Waves (descentralizado) tiene par btc, si le pasas a la dirección que te den de btc podrías, desde coinbase previa compra a btc como es obvio.


----------



## Claudius (4 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Cierto... lo clava... se ha dejado atrás nxt, nem, factom, y quizás alguna otra como iota o lisk... de vez en cuando lo ningunean como él dice.



   :bla:


----------



## morgat (4 Jul 2017)

*ByteCoin la olvidada?*



clapham2 dijo:


> Gracias por el THANKS ...
> A partir de hoy los posts que acumulen 3 thanks como minimo estaran excentos del Servicio Militar y del borrado .
> El clapham no controla tanto como pensais . Solo aplica el sentido comun
> El cryptouniverso es bitconcentrico .
> ...




Sr. Clapham qué hay de ByteCoin... en un post anterior estaba dentro de su selecto grupo de escogidas. ¿Ha caido por algo?


THX


----------



## DrJ (4 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bancor es como el Riyal saudi , que esta pegado al dolar a un tipo de cambio fijo de 3,75 riyal x dolar . 100 bancor = 1 ethereum
> Por esta misma razon es dificil y complicado ver un + 100 %
> de revalorizacion en Bancor , porque eso implicaria que Ethereum se duplicaria igualmente y nadie espera que la cap de ETH suba a 50 mil millones
> Ripple llegara a 1 $ porque si sus amos la sacuden mucho , la gente huira de ellas como de la lepra , asi que sacuden al arbol pero poquito .
> ...



Pues tenga ud. su thanks y mis dies

Aunque nunca se sabe si habla en serio o en broma, si sube o baja o si va o viene , al menos es entretenido leerle


----------



## bizkaiarober (4 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El exchange de Waves (descentralizado) tiene par btc, si le pasas a la dirección que te den de btc podrías, desde coinbase previa compra a btc como es obvio.



Lo que me quieres decir (que no sé si ando espeso hoy o te has comido letras) es que la forma es comprar bitcoins en coinbase, pasarlos al exchage/wallet de waves y comprar aquí los waves? 
O pasar fiat al exchange waves y ahí comprar btc y con ellos comprar los waves?

Sólo tengo experiencia con eth


----------



## Chicosalchicha (4 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Eso de que solo se puede entrar en con FIAT en BTC es bastante falso, quizás era así antes, ahora no. Aquí mismo te puedes hinchar de monedas:
> 
> Just a moment...
> 
> Y en Btcdirect también puedes comprar (a mejor precio que litebit) ETH y LTC.



Guauuu q buena pinta! Compras directamente con tarjeta de credito?? O transferencia? Es fiable? Gracias tio


----------



## bizkaiarober (4 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Eso de que solo se puede entrar en con FIAT en BTC es bastante falso, quizás era así antes, ahora no. Aquí mismo te puedes hinchar de monedas:
> 
> Just a moment...
> 
> Y en Btcdirect también puedes comprar (a mejor precio que litebit) ETH y LTC.



Cierto, muy interesante si en un momento dado quieres ahorrarte el paso de fiat a btc.


----------



## juli (4 Jul 2017)

Lee no pierde el tiempo tras su espantá de Coinbase. LTC, como un fucking tiro.

Se echa de menos una buena ración de priotecnia , por cosmética que fuese, a cuenta del Segwit , las Ligthning Netwroks , etc , etc ...

Pintaba y pinta actor deprimera en el cotarro. A 200 y sin casco y ni puto caso a forks, plataformas a trancas & barrancas... A ver si Antshares da un estirón y le hace compañía ahí arriba y Asia va imponiendo presencia en la medida que se le percibe en la blockchain y la economía global.


----------



## plus ultra (4 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Que barbaridad ...
> El clapham entro a PIVX a 1,60 $ y se salio a 2,40 $ .
> Entro a Waves a 145 mil satoshis y ahora Waves esta 18 mil satoshis arriba
> y todo con una mano hoyga ...
> ...



Te veo demasiado optimista con REDDcoin la que claramente veo desinflándose de un pump temporal al estilo XRP.ahora mismo esta a 0.00000064 solo para hacer un 50% y llegar al 0.00000096 necesitariamos que se vendiera un muro de 312.9445 BTC, mientras que las ordenes de compra 132.359 BTC.Esta completamente bajista y rompio hacia abajo desde el 17-06 con un volumen medio diario de 200 BTC.

Pivx parece que ha encontrado un soporte y ahora mismo la veo alcista el proyecto que al final es lo que interesa lo veo uno mas al estilo DASH ya hay oferta pero quien sabe si hacen bien los deberes y hacen una buena publicidad y cogen su parte del pastel.

La mas que me gusta de las que escribes sin lugar a dudas es SKYcoin ya la he mensionado mas de una vez por aqui, le veo que cuando menos lo esperen se va a tirar un x10 o x20 para quedarse por ahi y el que no este subido desde ya se va a arrepentir.

Del resto que comentas poco mas que añadir no me llama ninguna la atencion para hacer una inversion a corto plazo.

PD:hay otra ya he comentado INPAY a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Guauuu q buena pinta! Compras directamente con tarjeta de credito?? O transferencia? Es fiable? Gracias tio



He comprado ya varias veces. Es más barato, y lento, en transferencia.

Lo más recomendable si quieres comprar barato es ingresar pasta por transferencia en sus créditos, una vez que tengas saldo allí esperas a que una moneda la veas barata y compras al instante.

Las comisiones pagando con tarjetas son altas, luego hay otros métodos de pago que nunca he usado.


----------



## davitin (5 Jul 2017)

Lite coin esta subiendo bastante...me da buena espina, lo mismo acaba en una posicion muy alta en poco tiempo.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 23:47 ----------

Por cierto, alguien de aqui hace "incursiones" en las coins "guarras" de fuera del top 100? pegan subidones tambien o como lo veis? es que al final uno se cansa de tanto eth, bitcoin y la madre que los pario.


----------



## bizkaiarober (5 Jul 2017)

Necesito ayuda.

He comprado btc en coinbase y quiero enviarlos a mi dirección en el exchange waves para comprar waves. Al ir a enviar fondos en coinbase me pide email o bitcoin address. Introduzco mi dirección de waves y me dice que no es válido.

Sí, ya sé que será una tontería de novato, pero agradecería ayuda y pasar de comentarios tipo "esto es un buen indicador de burbuja", lo del limpiabotas de rockefeller y similares... Gracias.

Edit
Ya sé como va.


----------



## jorge (5 Jul 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Necesito ayuda.
> 
> He comprado btc en coinbase y quiero enviarlos a mi dirección en el exchange waves para comprar waves. Al ir a enviar fondos en coinbase me pide email o bitcoin address. Introduzco mi dirección de waves y me dice que no es válido.
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa sólo puedes transferir bitcoin a otra bitcoin address


----------



## bizkaiarober (5 Jul 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Que yo sepa sólo puedes transferir bitcoin a otra bitcoin address



Sí, gracias. Ya he visto que en el exchange de waves te dan la dirección de btc para recibirlos.


----------



## bizkaiarober (5 Jul 2017)

Acabo de utilizar Shapeshift por primera vez y me ha parecido interesante.

No tienes que darte de alta y puedes cambiar cualquier moneda por otra, pero si según dicen no cobran comisiones, cómo pagas por el servicio? Con la tasa de cambio?

Alguien que tenga experiencia con la web puede contar sus ventajas e inconvenientes?


----------



## Claudius (5 Jul 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Acabo de utilizar Shapeshift por primera vez y me ha parecido interesante.
> 
> No tienes que darte de alta y puedes cambiar cualquier moneda por otra, pero si según dicen no cobran comisiones, cómo pagas por el servicio? Con la tasa de cambio?
> 
> Alguien que tenga experiencia con la web puede contar sus ventajas e inconvenientes?



Las pagas encubiertas, con el spread. Está bien, pero ten cuidado que últimamente muchos usuarios se han quejad de pérdidas de transacciones y demoras, siempre poner cuenta origen. Aunque creo que estaría involucrado la red de ether.


----------



## bizkaiarober (5 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Las pagas encubiertas, con el spread. Está bien, pero ten cuidado que últimamente muchos usuarios se han quejad de pérdidas de transacciones y demoras, siempre poner cuenta origen. Aunque creo que estaría involucrado la red de ether.



He tenido que utilizarla para comprar waves en su propio exchange (la he liado pero bien). En cuanto al uso de Shapeshift todo rápido y correcto.


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> He tenido que utilizarla para comprar waves en su propio exchange (la he liado pero bien). En cuanto al uso de Shapeshift todo rápido y correcto.





Captura de pantalla antes de el último click... MUY IMPORTANTE : Copiate el " ORDER ID " , una referencia de Shapeshift con la que SIEMPRE te devolverán las coins ...o las ID tx de entrada y salida / piensa que juegas con 4 carteras, no con 2 y hay un momento en el que su único nexo sólo lo conocen ellos /.

Si tienes el ORDER ID , la gene de Shapeshift revolverá lo que haga falta...pero buscarán y encontrarán tu envío, pues están realmente comprometidos con ello.

Tienes también Changelly ...más pseteros y siempre t muerden cotización con el retraso que les salga del nardo...horas, incluso. Pero a su favor, tienen coins que Sapeshift no tiene...y aceptan importes atos , que es la mayor pega de Shapeshift / tienes 2 modalidades de intercambio...la que acepta más coins es la"precise" /.


----------



## bizkaiarober (5 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Captura de pantalla antes de el último click... MUY IMPORTANTE : Copiate el " ORDER ID " , una referencia de Shapeshift con la que SIEMPRE te devolverán las coins ...o las ID tx de entrada y salida / piensa que juegas con 4 carteras, no con 2 y hay un momento en el que su único nexo sólo lo conocen ellos /.
> 
> Si tienes el ORDER ID , la gene de Shapeshift revolverá lo que haga falta...pero buscarán y encontrarán tu envío, pues están realmente comprometidos con ello.
> 
> Tienes también Changelly ...más pseteros y siempre t muerden cotización con el retraso que les salga del nardo...horas, incluso. Pero a su favor, tienen coins que Sapeshift no tiene...y aceptan importes atos , que es la mayor pega de Shapeshift / tienes 2 modalidades de intercambio...la que acepta más coins es la"precise" /.



Gracias por el aviso. La próxima vez lo tengo en cuenta que no está de más ser muy precavido en estos temas, y más si se trata de un novato como yo.

Esta vez no he tenido ningún problema con Shapeshift. Cuando digo que la he liado es al comprar waves, he dado más vueltas entre exchanges que un tiovivo...


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

El drenaje de BTC a un mes vista ya no deja a LTC / ...y poquito,poquito a Dash / ponerse en rojo ni en las barridas.

POSICIÓN , shitcoñeros !!!,... que semejante pastón puede dejar fuera a todo dios si un "maricón el último" se hace absolutamente evidente.

Como ésto bascule hacia ahí, las "regadas de Mamá" de Divad van a parecer sirimiri al lado de lluvia dorada semejante. Drenar BTC es vaciar el sáhara con una pala y un rastrllo...y llevárselo a Teruel.

Imagina Teruel.

Con un Sahara dentro.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Jul 2017)

Por cierto, EOS parece scam de los gordos, se dice que su código es prácticamente un plagio de BitShares. 

Entré en EOS el 2 de julio, hasta hoy no he hecho el Claim All, y sorpresa me los han cobrado a más de 5€, y eso que en ese día se cotizaban aún baratos.

Obviamente ahora su cotización cae por los suelos, aún suerte que no tenía casi Ether y entré solo con 0.1 Eth, sino me estaría tirando de los pelos.


----------



## davitin (5 Jul 2017)

Entre subida y bajon hay cada vez menos tiempo, y la subida es cada vez menos pronunciada.


----------



## bizkaiarober (5 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Por cierto, EOS parece scam de los gordos, se dice que su código es prácticamente un plagio de BitShares.
> 
> Entré en EOS el 2 de julio, hasta hoy no he hecho el Claim All, y sorpresa me los han cobrado a más de 5€, y eso que en ese día se cotizaban aún baratos.
> 
> Obviamente ahora su cotización cae por los suelos, aún suerte que no tenía casi Ether y entré solo con 0.1 Eth, sino me estaría tirando de los pelos.



Gracias por la info, era una de las que tenía en la lista de posible compra.


----------



## Claudius (5 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Por cierto, EOS parece scam de los gordos, se dice que su código es prácticamente un plagio de BitShares.
> 
> Entré en EOS el 2 de julio, hasta hoy no he hecho el Claim All, y sorpresa me los han cobrado a más de 5€, y eso que en ese día se cotizaban aún baratos.
> 
> Obviamente ahora su cotización cae por los suelos, aún suerte que no tenía casi Ether y entré solo con 0.1 Eth, sino me estaría tirando de los pelos.



Ya veremos que pasa.., cuando la primera ICO se desvanezca con los fondos, diciendo algo así como proyect fail, sorry. Insert in other ico-scam-proyect-coin.

Abrimos un contrato en eth para apostar? :XX:


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ya veremos que pasa.., cuando la primera ICO se desvanezca con los fondos, diciendo algo así como proyect fail, sorry. Insert in other ico-scam-proyect-coin.
> 
> Abrimos un contrato en eth para apostar? :XX:




Me apunto.

No veo porqué los tokens ya asentados no fueran a estar de enhorabuena...y de paso, limpia de vendeburras...que hasta los mismísimos, hoyga.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ya veremos que pasa.., cuando la primera ICO se desvanezca con los fondos, diciendo algo así como proyect fail, sorry. Insert in other ico-scam-proyect-coin.
> 
> Abrimos un contrato en eth para apostar? :XX:



Creo que ya lo he comentado mas de una vez,las ICOs están haciendo un gran daño a las alt,ese dinero que llega a ICOs sale en su gran mayoría del mercado y con suerte si todo sale bien puede que tengas token para negociar en unos meses,durante esos meses ese dinero no esta moviéndose en los exchanges y "alegrando" el mercado de una coin a la otra.

Las ultimas ICOs que he visto casi todas al salir a exchange bajaron su precio de ICO,que sentido tiene entonces comprar en ICO?

Para comprar en una ICO hay que llevar tiempo en esto conocer el mercado,las posibilidades del proyecto de hacerse realidad por lo menos un minimo,conocer dev y su reputacion... 

La mayoria de los que estan comprando en ICO lo estan haciendo en modo FOMO total se perdieron el tren de BTC,el de las criptos ETH,XRP,el de las primeras ICOs... y ahora ya se estan "agarrando a un clavo ardiendo" mas que invertir,y todo eso teniendo los exchange y multitud de coin con proyectos interesantisimos y con mucho potencial de revalorizasion a corto y largo plazo.

ICOs = FOMO,FOMO,FOMO...TOTAL


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

WAGERR ya anda salseando por el ciento y pico...desde la 1 de la mañana. Ha salido en 0,05ypico.

Los tokens de WAVES pintan golosos ante la icosaturación de ETH. 

Habrá que estar al tanto.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> WAGERR ya anda salseando por el ciento y pico...desde la 1 de la mañana. Ha salido en 0,05ypico.
> 
> Los tokens de WAVES pintan golosos ante la icosaturación de ETH.
> 
> Habrá que estar al tanto.



A ver, este proyecto si lo llevan bien puede ser un pelotazo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> WAGERR ya anda salseando por el ciento y pico...desde la 1 de la mañana. Ha salido en 0,05ypico.
> 
> Los tokens de WAVES pintan golosos ante la icosaturación de ETH.
> 
> Habrá que estar al tanto.




Ese 100% es muy relativo, yo entré en la ronda 18 del ICO de Wagerr a 0,09$, ahora está a 0,07$ con lo cual pierdo un buen pico.


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ese 100% es muy relativo, yo entré en la ronda 18 del ICO de Wagerr a 0,09$, ahora está a 0,07$ con lo cual pierdo un buen pico.



Yo no hago esas cuentas de la lechera, Blas. Ciento y pico...su puesto en el ranking.

Bien al contrario , soy más de pipear hsta dónde caen...que se da en casi todos los casos desde precio de salida...y en varias ocasiones, sonoras por la hostia y por conocidas, a más de un 90% de caída y quedarse a un 3%...7 %... de su valor inicial "virtual".


edito : en principio, el precio respecto al float de Wagerr no suena disparatado. Ya te digo que WAVES parece menos delirante en sus ICOs que ETH. Anteayer mismo, EOS , con 10 veces más coins, encima casi 20 veces más caro por pieza. Que cada proyecto es distinto del otro...pero HUMO DOSCIENTAS VECES MÄS CARO...como que acojona...al menos, a mí.


----------



## impacto (5 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bancor es como el Riyal saudi , que esta pegado al dolar a un tipo de cambio fijo de 3,75 riyal x dolar . 100 bancor = 1 ethereum
> Por esta misma razon es dificil y complicado ver un + 100 %
> de revalorizacion en Bancor , porque eso implicaria que Ethereum se duplicaria igualmente y nadie espera que la cap de ETH suba a 50 mil millones
> Ripple llegara a 1 $ porque si sus amos la sacuden mucho , la gente huira de ellas como de la lepra , asi que sacuden al arbol pero poquito .
> ...



Ya sabes por anteriores post que te aprecio, de hecho puedo decir, que solo he esperado algo de un forero en mi vida, y es de ti, cuando vi que otros foreros empezaban a copiarte el ni un misero thanks, tu respuesta silenciosa de (c), sencillamente genial.

Pero esto que cuentas aquí no es así, eso se da por la fase de desarrollo de Bancor, pero ni mucho menos, el valor de un BNT esta asegurado al 0.01 ETH, pero no significa que no pueda valer más, de hecho supongo que en cuanto empiecen el desarrollo y a contar mierdas BNT independientemente de que sea un oro o una chusta, subirá, porque el 0.01 lo tiene garantizado ( en mi opinión algo que acaba lastrando mas que ayudando pero bueno, como recaudaron tanto es una manera digna de que no se les desmonte totalmente el chiringuito en caso de duda o miedo)

Y por otro lado, sumando mensajes, has recomendado unas 30 coins... :XX::XX: Coge 30 coins del MkC y analiza sus charts en estos meses... alguien de 30... no hubiese hecho 29 buenas recomendaciones?? jajajaja

Un abrazo jefe y no te lo tomes a mal, sabes de lo que hablas, pero mas por coherencia y sentido comun propio que por tus conocimientos del tema... y lo sabes jajajajaja ::

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 15:32 ----------

Prueba de lo que digo: Te hago una pregunta:

en que se parecen aragon y waves??


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Jul 2017)

la bajada parece que va a llegar antes de Agosto 1.


----------



## impacto (5 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> la bajada parece que va a llegar antes de Agosto 1.



Que bajada?? :fiufiu:


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 Jul 2017)

Eso digo yo, dejad de meter miedo pq nadie sabe lo q va a pasar.


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> la bajada parece que va a llegar antes de Agosto 1.



Cuál ? La de PIVX a un pavo ? 

Se acaba la munición para drenar Shitland y no parece dar mucho más de sí , no ? Cuánta alfombra bitcoñera queda por quitar ? un 10 ? Un 15 % ? ...o ni éso ya ???

...luego, caja en BTC...y al asalto a cara descubierta y desinflando el muñeco si hace falta...y que se mueran los feos / y los ingenuos / en la ratonera...


POSICIÓN POSICIÓN POSICIÓN ...en el desmelene, igual negociamos algo de mierda a precio de objeto de deseo con la gacelada que se quiere dejar dentro pregonando Hodls heroicos.


...O ni entonces. Que en ese embudo lo mismo les piden más fees que bitcoins tengan. En fin, vamos viendo...




Saionara, baby. 



Spoiler



[youtube]ZxobpBKInFw[/youtube]


----------



## Portador del Caos (5 Jul 2017)

Historical Snapshots Index | CoinMarketCap

Estoy disfrutando viendo las cotizaciones/ranking que tenían las altcoins hace unos años... Madre mia, en el 2013, 2014, en el top 10 había coins que ni si quiera sabia que existían... La gran mayoría comienzan con un gran pump que se va desinflando poco a poco hasta casi morir, y remontar un poco (algunas muy poco) en los últimos meses, como si fuera un espasmo final antes de su muerte...


----------



## kokoliso1 (5 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ese 100% es muy relativo, yo entré en la ronda 18 del ICO de Wagerr a 0,09$, ahora está a 0,07$ con lo cual pierdo un buen pico.



En esto hay que esperar y ver, yo también compré a 0.07$..

Y en TAAS al principio unos días perdía pero ahora esta a x2,4 en menos de un mes, así que nunca se sabe.


----------



## Eurocrack (5 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> WAGERR ya anda salseando por el ciento y pico...desde la 1 de la mañana. Ha salido en 0,05ypico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Donde ves la cotización de WAGERR?


----------



## Chachowsky (5 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lite coin esta subiendo bastante...me da buena espina, lo mismo acaba en una posicion muy alta en poco tiempo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 23:47 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, alguien de aqui hace "incursiones" en las coins "guarras" de fuera del top 100? pegan subidones tambien o como lo veis? es que al final uno se cansa de tanto eth, bitcoin y la madre que los pario.



Fuera de las 100 primeras, a mí me parecen interesantes agoras tokens, okcash, sibcoin, matchpool, shift, renos y octanox por ejemplo... tb estoy pendiente de otra nueva y que no aparece todavía en coinmarketcap: bilur Nueva criptomoneda con raíces españolas: ¿desbancará el bilur al bitcoin? Bilur market


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 Jul 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Donde ves la cotización de WAGERR?



Ya esta en coinmarketcap.
Por cierto, acaban de añadirla en tidex, a ver si poco a poco se va colando en mas exchanges.
En monacoin hay una ballena q esta siempre comprando y vendiendo, lleva dias asi, estara haciendo el agosto.


----------



## Claudius (5 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> En monacoin hay una ballena q esta siempre comprando y vendiendo, lleva dias asi, estara haciendo el agosto.



Déjala hombre, está comiendo krill. Mientras no venga un ballenero japonés a molestarla.


----------



## 8cilindros (5 Jul 2017)

horik dijo:


> Minando ETH con una GTX1070 tienes ganancia estimada de 80$ por mes menos el consumo de electricidad.




Gracias.

El minado ya lo he contemplado muy seriamente. Tanto de btc como de ether, tanto con ASICs como con GPUs. Pero lo veo para inversiones más grandes y tardaría meses en recuperar el dinero. Eso si no se desploman los precios.

Prefiero comprar 300€ y vender rapido cuando suba un poquito. Es menos lío.


----------



## kokoliso1 (5 Jul 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Donde ves la cotización de WAGERR?



Por ahora sólo cotiza en el exchange del monedero de waves

Wagerr (WGR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## 8cilindros (5 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Gracias por el THANKS ...
> A partir de hoy los posts que acumulen 3 thanks como minimo estaran excentos del Servicio Militar y del borrado .
> El clapham no controla tanto como pensais . Solo aplica el sentido comun
> El cryptouniverso es bitconcentrico .
> ...



Entonces según tú invertirias en PIVX o en Reddcoin?


----------



## Kondarra (5 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La gente se olvida de una cosa . El bitcoin es la unica conexion entre las cryptos y el fiat . *No puedes comprar cryptos directamente con fiat* . Asi que la liquidez del mercado es minima .



En Kraken se puede comprar con al menos EUR y USD:

- BTC
- ETH
- ETC
- DASH
- GNO
- LTC
- REP
- XLM
- XMR
- XRP
- ZEC

No desinformemos. Así ¿cómo te van a dar un thanks?


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (5 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Entonces según tú invertirias en PIVX o en Reddcoin?



Yo compré PIVX a 70000 shatoshis y he vendido a 105000 

Vendí por miedo a que se desplome, no sé si dejar 100 ahí haciendo HODL o ir haciendo mete-sacas... :Baile:

Tampoco es que haya ganado mucho, era el equivalente a 200 USD el monto total :XX:


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

Bueno...al final lo de GAMEcredits era una beta...pero lleva ya día y medio y , desde fuera, pinta muy bien.

Éso sí...ni idea de juegos...algún viciosillo se atreve a chequearla , comentar algo...?

Por delante, ya, una cosa : Blockchain que HACE cosas. Un gallifante. :Aplauso:


..y que cunda el ejemplo.



edito : coño, el link : Gamecredits Store


----------



## Depeche (5 Jul 2017)

Mi preferida entre las preferidas para mantener unos meses es *DCT*
Creo que dará mucho que hablar y espero multiplicar x50 en unos meses


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 Jul 2017)

Wagerr va despertando ya, Ark parece q tb, Ark parece demasiado ambicioso el proyecto pero la tengo a muy largo plazo.


----------



## Kondarra (5 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> 11 cryptos ( ninguna de ellas en la lista del clapham ) de 800ypico de cryptos en total eso da un 1,35 % del market .
> 
> 1,35 % es casi zero .
> 
> ...





Ya, ¿y cuántas puedes comprar desde eth? Es sano que cuando metas la pata agaches las orejas. 
Ni un mísero recule.


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *Cuando llegue el colapso financiero y la mitad de las empresas del Nasdaq , bueno ...el 80 % de ellas quiebre ...mucha gente vendera hasta el ultimo litecoin .*
> Solo sobreviviran los que tegan suficiente cash para ir tirando hasta que las cosas se normalicen . Invertir en cryptos si
> Pero solo si tienes el culo pegado a la pared .
> 
> Ni un misero THANKS



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lo que esta en negrita, es la misma y pura verdad...y eso...senoressssss..esta muy cerca...este año ocurrira, me atrevo a decirlo. 

Por eso mantened el fiat cuando las criptos se vuelvan rojas...y el mkc baje...eso va a ser muy pronto...hay que tener en cuenta que la deuda global sumada es mas del 300% del PIB mundial.... y adivinen que? las empresas de tecnologia llevan la mayor parte de esa deuda....
El optimismo es bueno..pero excederse es muy malo y yo veo muchos con el exceso de optimismo por aqui...

Las cryptos son el futuro, un futuro cercano...pero son tiempos malos para invertir en ellas.

Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

*ltc* ...	$2,715,107,140 *$52.36 * 51,856,982 $880,782,000 -0.24% -0.04% *21.78%*


*dash* ...	$1,562,564,754 *$210.92* 7,408,434 $84,194,600 3.63% 15.65% *14.99%*

*PIVX * ...	$141,764,260 *$2.64* 53,773,540 * $1,987,450 2.12% 14.87% *43.09%*


muele que muele...muele que muele... :fiufiu:



Spoiler



[youtube]3KZyy8Oc1QA[/youtube]


----------



## Merlin (5 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ...hay que tener en cuenta que la deuda global sumada es mas del 300% del PIB mundial.... y adivinen que? las empresas de tecnologia llevan la mayor parte de esa deuda



¿De donde te sacas que las empresas tecnológicas tienen la mayor parte de la deuda mundial? Yo tenía entendido que eran los Bancos los que tenían el mayor porcentaje de la deuda mundial.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Wagerr va despertando ya, Ark parece q tb, Ark parece demasiado ambicioso el proyecto pero la tengo a muy largo plazo.



Muy buen proyecto ARK la compre en 0.00004670 y la mantengo hasta que entre en polo minimo,que por un lado lei a un pajarito que decia que entraria...:fiufiu:


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿De donde te sacas que las empresas tecnológicas tienen la mayor parte de la deuda mundial? .



Sí...sobre todo las financiadas con ICOs de cientos de kilos para un team de media docena de fulanos como es norma en Shitland...al borde de la quiebra, vamos... :bla:


----------



## Albertezz (5 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sí...sobre todo las financiadas con ICOs de cientos de kilos para un team de media docena de fulanos como es norma en Shitland...al borde de la quiebra, vamos... :bla:



las icos no constituyen deuda alguna cenutrio ::


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> las icos no constituyen deuda alguna cenutrio ::



JOJOJO !!!...cuánto subnormal suelto, por dios. :o

Bah, venga...concentreison...y te lo lees otra vez, con 2 cojones mashote, que son 2 líneas. 

Si no es a la segunda...a la tercera o la cuarta, fijo que algo pillas...

Ánimo, machine...


----------



## Claudius (6 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> LIQUIDEZ LIQUIDEZ LIQUIDEZ
> 8 o 9 de cada 10 empresas cierran despues de su primer ano de operaciones
> El dato varia de pais a pais pero esta entre 7 y 9
> Por que quiebran las empresas ? Por falta de ideas , por falta de talento ?
> ...



Tienes que aprender que para arrancar una empresa lo primero que hace falta es dinero e iniciativa. Luego depende de las ideas, del talento, del personal y del mercado, el que el dinero invertido lo recuperes ya sabes ROI, pases a ser rentable, generando la frase esa tan chula para la prensa: riqueza y empleos.
Y si eso no funciona, falló, el emprendimiento, que no fracasó y no es malo, tampoco bueno, pero es muy ilustrativo para el siguiente.



clapham2 dijo:


> No pueden hacer frente a emergencias
> El 80 % de las dotcom desaparecieron y el 80 % de las cryptos tambien desapareceran .



Eso es obvio, ya que si la gente se está dejando *timar* con cantos de sirena es de justicia, lo que les pueda pasar.
Si me dan hasta a mi ganas de sacar una ICO para alguna idea a ver si levanto 10M y subcontrato el tema y si falla, luego que vayan a llorar al maestro armero por sus blue.



clapham2 dijo:


> Entrar al cryptomarket es facil , pero salirse es dificil
> Solo hay que ver cuando hay bajadas que Coinbase y Poloniex colapsan y si hubiera un crash todas quedan KO .



Ya sabes, si juegas en regional preferente, no juegas en segunda división, y si juegas en segunda, no juegas en primera.
Si juegas en primera, no usas Coinbase ni Poloniex.., claro que no compras shit-coin más que a lo sumo como un boleto de lotería.
Lo único sensato que has dicho, li-qui-dez. *Blue-chips*



clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando llegue el colapso financiero y la mitad de las empresas del Nasdaq , bueno ...el 80 % de ellas quiebre ...mucha gente vendera hasta el ultimo litecoin .



Antes que quiebre Google, Microsoft, Cisco, te saquean los pepinos de la huerta te los cargan en el chevy y te lo levantan. 



clapham2 dijo:


> Solo sobreviviran los que tegan suficiente cash para ir tirando hasta que las cosas se normalicen . Invertir en cryptos si
> Pero solo si tienes el culo pegado a la pared .



1 btc vale más que una onza de oro, eso en 10 años se estudiará en economía de primero de carrera, ah no! que en los de la ESO ya les explican que es Bitcoin (verídico).
 :bla:


----------



## verti (6 Jul 2017)

El panorama de estancamiento creo que esta claro que es por la pasta que esta volando a las ICO,pero espero que la tontería se acabe pronto,y la gente se de cuenta que la cosa de icos no pirula,y el dinero fluya al marketcap otra vez.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Jul 2017)

Paketazo con sus dash esta flipando, ya ni se pasa por aqui jeje

Clapham puedes contarme algo sobre elastic? Creo q te vi hablar de ella, y Lisk? Creo q voy a soltar lastre y cargarme de lisk


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Jul 2017)

Para los que holdean... Siacoin creo que está en buen momento para recargar (echadle un ojo a su chart), al igual que Game, que tiene un evento importante este verano en India (proyectazo consolidado como dijo Juli).
De las que yo tengo el radar, para este mes se espera la beta de LBR, el alpha de GUP y movimiento en ANS a partir del 14 con todo el rollo del cambio de nombre/marca.
Saludos.

PD: En serio os leeis los tochos del clapclapm?


----------



## serlec (6 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es irrelevante . Comprar con fiat es mision imposible . El clapham tiene cuenta Tier 3 en Kraken y no la usa .
> Cuando la cotizacion comienza a derrumbarse ( ha pasado ya varias veces ) los exchanges sospechosamente petan ...
> Ellos tienen el control y pueden cerrar el mercado cuando quieran
> En 1 minuto pueden cerrar el mercado de cryptos .



Puedo dar fe de los problemas que he tenido para deshacerme en plena caída de las pocas EOS que había pillado, aunque también puede deberse a problemas de concurrencia, en kraken por ejemplo es muy habitual tener errores 404 lo cual cuando estas tradeando es una buena tocada de pelotas, aunque supongo que te refieres a cierre total de minutos horas, no puntual. Soy novato, no tengo ni idea a nivel jurídico que protección tenemos de nuestro capital si los exchangues chapan.


----------



## Pimlico (6 Jul 2017)

Donde puedo comprar bytecoin y skycoin?

En bittrex no los encuentro.


----------



## Claudius (6 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Soy novato, no tengo ni idea a nivel jurídico que protección tenemos de nuestro capital si los exchangues chapan.



La misma que en la feria, cuando apuestas en que vaso está la bolita, de los 3 que te ha movido a toda velocidad. Chiringos financieros 3.0


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Jul 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar bytecoin y skycoin?
> 
> En bittrex no los encuentro.



Cryptopia creo


----------



## hoppe (6 Jul 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar bytecoin y skycoin?
> 
> En bittrex no los encuentro.



En el coinmarketcap, te vas a esas monedas, pestaña markets, y te dice los mercados donde adquirirlas.

Extensible a cualquier coin, por supuesto.


----------



## vyk (6 Jul 2017)

He consultado a mi oráculo y me ha dicho que antes de fin de este mes nos vamos a nuevos máximos.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Jul 2017)

El mayor mercado negro de la darknet ha desaparecido y alguien se ha llevado 1479 bitcoins de su cartera

A tener muy en cuenta,es de los mercados que realmente mueven criptos en "uso real" y diario sin especulación,la punta de lanza y laboratorio donde ha crecido BTC y se ha utilizado como forma de pago.

Se me da un cierto parecido entre SKR,MTgox y AlphaBay,Poloniex o AlphaBay,bifurcacion BTC.


----------



## vyk (6 Jul 2017)

El clapham, que piensas de Iconomi. Tiene potencial?


----------



## Claudius (6 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> El mayor mercado negro de la darknet ha desaparecido y alguien se ha llevado 1479 bitcoins de su cartera
> 
> A tener muy en cuenta,es de los mercados que realmente mueven criptos en "uso real" y diario sin especulación,la punta de lanza y laboratorio donde ha crecido BTC y se ha utilizado como forma de pago.



Pues cuando llegue la hora ICO-eth..


----------



## 8cilindros (6 Jul 2017)

Otra pregunta:

Hay alguna página tipo localbitcoins para comprar ether, pivs, reddcoin...?


----------



## Chachowsky (6 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> He consultado a mi oráculo y me ha dicho que antes de fin de este mes nos vamos a nuevos máximos.



¿Puede usted ser generoso y compartir con nosotros qué le ha dicho su oráculo?, quiero decir si puede ser más específico y decirnos a qué días más o menos se refiere, o a qué máximos, si máximos de capitalización de mercado global por si puede entrar más fiat y en teoría casi todo puede subir o máximos de capitalización de criptos concretas que también pueden sugerir alguna subidita...
Que nadie me malinterprete, yo llevo en esto 3 días y soy un borrico como quien dice, aporto en la medida de lo que puedo o creo que se sin ánimo jamás de sentar cátedra ni mucho menos.
Sin que nadie se ofenda y siendo sincero yo de los únicos oráculos de los que más me fío hasta el momento (web bot y otras webs aparte) son de este foro, de este hilo y de clapham, porque es de los pocos con audacia que se atreve, y arriesgan a dar pronósticos sin importarle las críticas, también reconozco que hay otros foreros buenísimos en un segundo plano y con menos protagonismo.


----------



## san_miguel (6 Jul 2017)

Desde mi humilde opinion apostaría por PIVX RDD WAVES SKY KMD.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 18:03 ----------

Y me ha faltado BCN

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Meti una porquería de dinero para ver de primera mano las altcoins, y de paso aprender algo sobre trading, aunque mi idea era ir a largo y dejarlo en una cartera local (Paper Wallet).
> 
> Y realmente sin hacer nada extraño, no quepo en mi asombro la cantidad de mierda que hay que tragar.
> 
> ...



Mi sensación de este mundillo es muy, muy parecida. Incluso acertando y dando un "pelotazo" relativo, entre comisiones, días enteros de mantenimiento, más comisiones, fees de operación, etc. Te das cuentas que los únicos que están ganado dinero de verdad son los exchanges.

Los que entraron antes de mayo, al menos vivieron y pudieron sacar tajada del subidón brutal que hubo. Los que hemos entrado después de mayo solo hemos visto mierdas, medianías y caídas.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Jul 2017)

Algunos estais doblando, triplicando, x10...y os quejais de pagar 2 euros o 3 q es lo q te cuesta coger un bus, por sacar la pasta,...si no lo veo no lo creo.
De todas formas, si quieres barato, pasas a dogecoin, te cobran 1 doge de comision creo, rapido y barato. Esto es un consejo q me dio un super pro en un grupo, lo hacia cuando tenia q pillar un chollo rapidamente y tenia q pasar btc a otro exchange.


----------



## kokoliso1 (7 Jul 2017)

Me gusta de Waves que tienen el exchange integrado en el monedero, si se expande puede ser una opción a no utilizar exchanges.


----------



## Kukulkam (7 Jul 2017)

1 eth metido a rdd, thanks clapham

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElFarySeo (7 Jul 2017)

TenX sale a cotizar en Bittrex a las 18h. Como lo veis?

Estategia 1. Entrar con el riesgo de que en una horas esté -90%
Estrategia 2. Esperar unos dias q se estabilice.

Info. Salieron en la ICO a 350Tokens por ETH. Pag 38. https://www.tenx.tech/whitepaper/tenx_whitepaper_final.pdf

Ahora en Bittrex a 42 por ETH. Twitter

Venta masiva?

Opiniones?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 Jul 2017)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> TenX sale a cotizar en Bittrex a las 18h. Como lo veis?
> 
> Estategia 1. Entrar con el riesgo de que en una horas esté -90%
> Estrategia 2. Esperar unos dias q se estabilice.
> ...



Ni con tus btc pago eso, baja seguro a precio de ico.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Jul 2017)

Viendo lo que está pasando estas últimas semanas con las ICOS cuando salen a Exchanges yo lo tendría claro, vender un 70% de lo comprado y maricón el último.

Si realmente confías en el proyecto puedes comprar en unos días si el precio se ha estabilizado.


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Viendo lo que está pasando estas últimas semanas con las ICOS cuando salen a Exchanges yo lo tendría claro, vender un 70% de lo comprado y maricón el último.
> 
> Si realmente confías en el proyecto puedes comprar en unos días si el precio se ha estabilizado.



No te atengas a días de margen , el lateral bajista este puede dilatarse un huevo. Quien no pueda aguantarlo en Fiat Sobrante debería replantearse la situación muy en serio por verla en la mitad o en la mitad de la mitad. 

/ Para escenarios de x10 no hace falta ponerse las pilas /


----------



## ElFarySeo (7 Jul 2017)

Otra pregunta que no se responder y no he encontrado información...

Los que tenemos cartera de alt coins, en caso de que se produzca un hard fork en BTC, que puede pasar?
Al estar referenciadas las altcoins a ETH y a BTC, si se produce fuga de pasta de BTC a ETH, como nos afectaría?
No sería mas recomendable salirse a ETH antes de agosto?


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Jul 2017)

Parece que las Wagerr se animan . Ahora a 0.102 $


----------



## tixel (7 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Meti una porquería de dinero para ver de primera mano las altcoins, y de paso aprender algo sobre trading, aunque mi idea era ir a largo y dejarlo en una cartera local (Paper Wallet).
> 
> Y realmente sin hacer nada extraño, no quepo en mi asombro la cantidad de mierda que hay que tragar.
> 
> ...



Aun dandote la razón en que esto no esta para cualquiera todavia, tampoco es tan complicado como lo pintas. Para pillar unos bitcoins anonimamente bajas bitsquare, haces una simple transferencia bancaria y creas una cartera que puede ser tan complicado como registrarte en una web y copiar una direccion donde dice recibir. Si lo que querias es una altcoin en concreto te puedes ahorrar la creaccion de la cartera y mandarlo directamente al exchange donde compras la altcoin de marras y haces el proceso de la cartera que puede ser bajarte un programa y darle al boton recibir. Si lo querias mandar a una cartera de papel el proceso es muy similar.
Tiene su complicacion, no digo que no, pero tambien lo tiene (menos) abrirte una cuenta en paypal.


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Ahora en Bittrex a 42 por ETH. Twitter



Se puede comprar directamente en Bittrex con ETH ? Cómo ?


----------



## paketazo (7 Jul 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Parece que las Wagerr se animan . Ahora a 0.102 $



Al poner tu este post, me acordé que había comprado y pasado al a billetera de Waves. Tengo mucho curro y ni me acordaba que las tenía ::

Efectivamente, ha entrado volumen y ha subido el precio considerablemente. Sobre todo si partimos del mínimo visto estos días sobre los 0,04 (con poco volumen)

Han robado unas cuantas carteras a inquietos, y ahora podría estar ya en fase de acumulación.

Recordemos que el precio máximo pagado en ICO fue 0,10$ y el mínimo 0,05$, y todavía no está en ningún exchanger con liquidez.

Veremos si se va animando, la idea de implementarse algún día podría dar una capitalización muy suculenta...eso sí...cabeza y paciencia.

En cuanto a Dash, de nuevo ATH en billeteras, el precio $, y en masternodos...solo le falta nuevo ATH en BTC.

Ya estamos hablando que tener un masternodo cuesta más de 200K $, y da un rendimiento anual de 16.000$...o sea, que quién tenga uno montado, puede casi vivir de ello.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (7 Jul 2017)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Otra pregunta que no se responder y no he encontrado información...
> 
> Los que tenemos cartera de alt coins, en caso de que se produzca un hard fork en BTC, que puede pasar?
> Al estar referenciadas las altcoins a ETH y a BTC, si se produce fuga de pasta de BTC a ETH, como nos afectaría?
> No sería mas recomendable salirse a ETH antes de agosto?



Tambien es posible, aunque no probable, que la pasta salga de btc a fiat en lugar de a eth u otra altcoin, con lo cual la crypto-bolsa se iria a tomar por el culo.

Por cierto, cuando es lo del fork de btc? Creo que es a mitad de mes, y tambien se esperaba una actualizacion de eth pronto.


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Al poner tu este post, me acordé que había comprado y pasado al a billetera de Waves. Tengo mucho curro y ni me acordaba que las tenía ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Para un masternodo de PIVX creo que hay que tener un mínimo de 10.000 PIVX, si el precio está a 2,60$ serán 26.000$ .
Como has sacado el mínimo de 200.000$ para el masternodo?


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

Deserciones de Shitland ? Minas bitcoñeras pumpeadas y germinando desde hace meses. Tirando de la alfombra hacen caja y devalúan las compritas pre-fork a las que se dedicará una parte - otra a fiat, otra a hodl -.

No hay magia ni clarividencia, clapham : Nii 24 horas de pantalla, ni poyas con que el bot te toree una de cada diez, en cinco paseos, desplumáo...o hodleas hasta que se seque el malecón y te apuntas a la fiesta de los mayores cuando y como les vaya bien...o a 2 velas.

La parte 1 del "plan ferpecto" implica ver tus coins a precio de pura boñiga. La parte 2 , inercia pura...si sale bien y le has echado huevos tienes ticket.


----------



## plastilinux (7 Jul 2017)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> TenX sale a cotizar en Bittrex a las 18h. Como lo veis?
> 
> Estategia 1. Entrar con el riesgo de que en una horas esté -90%
> Estrategia 2. Esperar unos dias q se estabilice.
> ...



A mí en la ICO me salieron a 507 PAY por ETH, supongo que por el bonus.

Yo no estaría seguro de que bajen, aunque en este mundo nunca se sabe. El supply no es tan grande como en Bancor, Tezos o Eos. Fijaos, en HitBit se están negociando a 4 PAY por ETH, y ha llegado a casi 3 en algún momento:
TenX PAY to Ethereum ETH Exchange / HitBTC

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Jul 2017)

Coincido con elclapham, parece que el fiat se esta yendo en estos momentos. El marketcap gel cryptouniverso esta bajando, pero el BTC esta ganando % de participacion, ahora mismo en 43,2% sin embargo, su precio esta disminuyendo, al igual que el de las altcoins y shitcoins bajando....el fiat se esta yendo? en este momento si. Eso es claro, esta pasnado justo ahora mismo.


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

- Paketazo...no era un 9% lo del MN de Dash ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edgeless , tras ser el token ETH de cola durante casi un mes , un chart de pelotas de 2 semanas para aquí ...y ahora mismo, en DOBLES CIFRAS VERDES , la única del listado ,creo....en pleno barrido colectivo. A mí me pinta que puede ser Coin de Casino de referencia.


----------



## clakar (7 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Coincido con elclapham, parece que el fiat se esta yendo en estos momentos. El marketcap gel cryptouniverso esta bajando, pero el BTC esta ganando % de participacion, ahora mismo en 43,2% sin embargo, su precio esta disminuyendo, al igual que el de las altcoins y shitcoins bajando....el fiat se esta yendo? en este momento si. Eso es claro, esta pasnado justo ahora mismo.



Pues yo estoy corto en ETH y le estoy metiendo humo. Vamos que me saco 0,02 BTC en los cortos hoy. Está saliendo pasta de las criptos pero hoyga, se pueden hacer unos pekebeneficios que "aluego" puede resultar que cuando vuelvan a subir las criptos nos de una fiesta de alcohol, drogas y putas, a saber.

Como el tito Clap dice, hay que diversificar carteras (y comprarse una de cuero en el bolsillo trasero de los vaqueros, dandy manda).


----------



## san_miguel (7 Jul 2017)

Alguien sabe como hacer un wallet de papel para BCN?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Coincido con elclapham, parece que el fiat se esta yendo en estos momentos. El marketcap gel cryptouniverso esta bajando, pero el BTC esta ganando % de participacion, ahora mismo en 43,2% sin embargo, su precio esta disminuyendo, al igual que el de las altcoins y shitcoins bajando....el fiat se esta yendo? en este momento si. Eso es claro, esta pasnado justo ahora mismo.



Encaja en tu teoría INEXPLICADA de PIVX a 1,40 / coladón , porque es compra marcada y no la dejarán / y explicado en la página anterior : BTC haciendo caja de shits sembradas hace meses y mandando parte a FIAT. Otra parte saldrá cuando crean SHitland a huevo para repetir jugada y el resto, posiblemente a aguantar el fork...y parece que aún falta. 

Resumiendo : El HODL monolítico bitcoñero son los padres . De hecho, las 2 cifras de ETH son una estimación marcando paquete y wishfullthinkin' de cuánta pasta NO BITCOÑERA puede haber en Shitland .

Menos cap...más dominancia...y BTC baja.


______________________________

al del paper wallet : myetherwallet.com. Si miras en mis posts cruzados con roberbizkaia los verás al detalle...alguno hace unos días escasos y otros, más amplios...hará mes y pico o 2.


----------



## Chachowsky (7 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Tambien es posible, aunque no probable, que la pasta salga de btc a fiat en lugar de a eth u otra altcoin, con lo cual la crypto-bolsa se iria a tomar por el culo.
> 
> Por cierto, cuando es lo del fork de btc? Creo que es a mitad de mes, y tambien se esperaba una actualizacion de eth pronto.



Según tengo entendido se propone un soft-fork el 1 de agosto y un hard fork en febrero de 2018... y se recomienda mantener el dinero en un monedero personal propio, en el que el mismo usuario controle las claves privadas, ya que esto garantizará que las monedas se acrediten en ambas blockchains. No obstante, si la persona almacena sus monedas en una casa de cambio, aunque lo más probable es que ésta acredite el dinero en ambas cadenas, la decisión deberá ser tomada por sus mismos operadores. Por otro lado, está el riesgo de una bifurcación accidental, donde la cadena vuelve a dividirse por un error en la actualización y sólo la nueva bifurcación es considerada como válida, dejando en el limbo las transacciones que se realicen en la versión anterior y por tanto abriendo la posibilidad de que los usuarios pierdan sus fondos... es muy probable que las casas de cambio pueden decidir congelar todas las transacciones hasta estabilizar la red. Lo más recomendable es ir sobre seguro y mantener los bitcoins en una billetera personal.


----------



## Pimlico (7 Jul 2017)

Yo tengo en Bittrex, que debería hacer?



Chachowsky dijo:


> Según tengo entendido se propone un soft-fork el 1 de agosto y un hard fork en febrero de 2018... y se recomienda mantener el dinero en un monedero personal propio, en el que el mismo usuario controle las claves privadas, ya que esto garantizará que las monedas se acrediten en ambas blockchains. No obstante, si la persona almacena sus monedas en una casa de cambio, aunque lo más probable es que ésta acredite el dinero en ambas cadenas, la decisión deberá ser tomada por sus mismos operadores. Por otro lado, está el riesgo de una bifurcación accidental, donde la cadena vuelve a dividirse por un error en la actualización y sólo la nueva bifurcación es considerada como válida, dejando en el limbo las transacciones que se realicen en la versión anterior y por tanto abriendo la posibilidad de que los usuarios pierdan sus fondos... es muy probable que las casas de cambio pueden decidir congelar todas las transacciones hasta estabilizar la red. Lo más recomendable es ir sobre seguro y mantener los bitcoins en una billetera personal.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Jul 2017)

TenX sale a aproximadamente 2x precio de ICO. No está mal para lo que estamos acostumbrados a ver últimamente.


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Encaja en tu teoría INEXPLICADA de PIVX a 1,40 / coladón , porque es compra marcada y no la dejarán / y explicado en la página anterior : BTC haciendo caja de shits sembradas hace meses y mandando parte a FIAT. Otra parte saldrá cuando crean SHitland a huevo para repetir jugada y el resto, posiblemente a aguantar el fork...y parece que aún falta.
> 
> Resumiendo : El HODL monolítico bitcoñero son los padres . De hecho, las 2 cifras de ETH son una estimación marcando paquete y wishfullthinkin' de cuánta pasta NO BITCOÑERA puede haber en Shitland .
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Juli, yo te aprecio. Mi teoria de PIVX a $1.4, sin darle muchas vueltas, el cryptouniverse tiene que petar, eso lo tengo bien claro. Va a ser pronto, me atrevo a decir que antes de que se acabe el año. Las cryptos se alimentan de fiat, si llega a pasar una recesion mundial, todo va a petar. 

Yo creo en el criptouniverso como todos aqui, pero sigo creyendo que todo tiene que caer mas...si ahora PIVX esta a $2.4, cuando mucho fiat se vaya pues por ley de oferta/demanda los precios tienen que bajar, es todo. La deuda mundial es muy alta, el NASDAQ esta bajito bajito, por no decir que esta a punto de que se declare una crisis. Elclapham lo sabe, elclapham lee..por eso es que el es un muy buen punto de referencia para mi..tal vez leemos lo mismo...aunque creo que el sabe mucho mas.

Nasdaq, FANG Stocks Trim Losses; Bond Exodus Continues | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD

Saludos


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 Jul 2017)

Pues yo q quereis q os diga, veo mi dinero ante una crisis mas seguro aqui q fuera, otra cosa es q necesite el dinero para comer, pero si no es dinero urgente, prefirro tenerlo aqui q en el banco.


----------



## san_miguel (7 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El problema ...alma de cantaro , es que hay much gente que ha metido todos sus ahorros en cryptos . TODOS .
> Incluso algunos mas osados se han endeudado para invertir y dar el pelotazo
> A algunos les ha funcionado bien , pero otros siguen enganchados
> Si sube 10X puede subir 100X ...
> ...



Yo me pregunto...vale metes 1000 euripios en la moneda X multiplica por 1000...tienes 1 millón.. pero para pasarlo a fiat?..dudo mucho que se pueda vender de golpe. Tendrás que ir vendiendo en tramos en lo que sube y baja la moneda. Eso si..ya quisiera yo tener ese problema.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Jul 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Yo me pregunto...vale metes 1000 euripios en la moneda X multiplica por 1000...tienes 1 millón.. pero para pasarlo a fiat?..dudo mucho que se pueda vender de golpe. Tendrás que ir vendiendo en tramos en lo que sube y baja la moneda. Eso si..ya quisiera yo tener ese problema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



--------------------------------------
O comprar giftcards de amazon, compras cosas y vas haciendote de pequeña fortuna...


----------



## Claudius (7 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pues yo q quereis q os diga, veo mi dinero ante una crisis mas seguro aqui q fuera, otra cosa es q necesite el dinero para comer, pero si no es dinero urgente, prefirro tenerlo aqui q en el banco.



I agree. 

La primera PoC a escala, se vio con las crisis en Chipre y en Grecia unos ápices dónde los más espabilados y formados en la tecnología tuvieron una oportunidad de preservar sus ahorros.

La siguiente la podemos llegar a ver en Venezuela, que está al borde de una guerra civil. Pero estos están mucho más formados, más información, más conocimiento.

Compañero, como ciudadano, el valor que lleves en tu móvil en crypto, te podrá hacer formar una nueva vida para ti y tu familia.

Y los grandes capitales de cualquier país, ya conocen esto como tu.
Así que salvo visicitudes técnicas, políticas o especulativas en la divisa reina de crypto-world.

Tener el 5-10% de los ahorros en ello, puede ser la mejor decisión financiera a 5 años vista. (Largo plazo)


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Juli, yo te aprecio. Mi teoria de PIVX a $1.4, sin darle muchas vueltas, el cryptouniverse tiene que petar, eso lo tengo bien claro. Va a ser pronto, me atrevo a decir que antes de que se acabe el año. Las cryptos se alimentan de fiat, si llega a pasar una recesion mundial, todo va a petar.
> 
> Yo creo en el criptouniverso como todos aqui, pero sigo creyendo que todo tiene que caer mas...si ahora PIVX esta a $2.4, cuando mucho fiat se vaya pues por ley de oferta/demanda los precios tienen que bajar, es todo. La deuda mundial es muy alta, el NASDAQ esta bajito bajito, por no decir que esta a punto de que se declare una crisis. Elclapham lo sabe, elclapham lee..por eso es que el es un muy buen punto de referencia para mi..tal vez leemos lo mismo...aunque creo que el sabe mucho mas.
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. 

Yo no veo en absoluto un paralelismo entre bolsas y el mercado de criptomonedas, si me apuras y en este estado de gestación aún, hasta veo perspectivas inversamente proporcionales. 

Mi consulta acerca de tu rotundidad sobre PIVX era entendiéndola como un juicio preciso y puntual sobre esa moneda. Y el caso es que en ese punto diferimos en el mismo sentido : Creo que PIVX ya es objeto de deseo incluso en este contexto de drenaje general . Pero bueno, aún queda bastante por acotar ambas trayectorias, así que vamos viendo.

Desde luego, el que gane pasta en Shitland a medio plazo no podrá decir que no se lo ha currado tras pasar ésto / y lo que queda /.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (7 Jul 2017)

Borra mensajes privados que lo tienes petado, campeón.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jul 2017)

En caso de crisis monetaria mundial, algunos activos se verán muy favorecidos, entre ellos los metales preciosos, y muy posiblemente algunas cryptodivisas.

En caso de crisis concretas sobre divisas determinadas, ya vemos sobre el terreno cuales son los pasos a seguir como ha adjuntado *Claudius*.

Cuando dais por echo que las manos débiles son las que han subido al cielo las del top 10, estáis bastante equivocados, y si nos situamos en el top 3 todavía más.

Los intereses de manos fuertes son quienes respaldan esas monedas, a parte de que muchas manos débiles se han subido al rebufo evidentemente.

Si ahora ETH, O XRP capitalizan lo que capitalizan, no es por 4 mataos que han comprado, pues muy posiblemente esos 4 mataos, sean los que ya han vendido hace tiempo, como sucedió con BTC, dónde pocos early adoptes quedan ya, pues el dinero es miedoso, y muy pocos seres humanos son capaces de soportar ganancias de 2X que puedan representar sus sueldos de un año.

Pensad un poco...yo sabéis que soy muy cauteloso, pero con los pies en el suelo y en caso de crisis de divisa (deuda galopante impagable a nivel mundial), ¿que preferiríais tener:?

Un chevy oxidado?
Un terrón de tierra roja y seca sin pozo?
Un puñado de monedas de plata ennegrecidas?
Un puñado de $,€ que hiperinflacionan un 10% anual?
Unas cryptos del top 10 con una adopción mundial de "pongamos" un 5% en unos años?




juli dijo:


> - Paketazo...no era un 9% lo del MN de Dash ?.



Dash Masternode Information

Busca en la pestaña ROI

Un saludo, y tratad de ver a largo plazo, pegar el libro a la nariz, dudo que nos deje leer la historia.


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Borra mensajes privados que lo tienes petado, campeón.



Va a ser que sí, que me gusta poco hablar... :fiufiu:


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En caso de crisis monetaria mundial, algunos activos se verán muy favorecidos, entre ellos los metales preciosos, y muy posiblemente algunas cryptodivisas.
> 
> En caso de crisis concretas sobre divisas determinadas, ya vemos sobre el terreno cuales son los pasos a seguir como ha adjuntado *Claudius*.
> 
> ...



Eres un crack, a ver si te dejas ver mas por aqui, q el clapham esta manipulando las mentes jaja

Yo pienso lo mismo, dios quiera q aqui no pase, pero mira los venezolanos con billetes q valen menos q una toallita de dodot, es mas, nos da una idea la de venezolanos q hay metidos en tema criptos, q ya he visto bastantes.

Sin buscar mucho.. Venezolanos buscan refugio en el bitcoin ante la crisis - Revista Estrategia & Negocios


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Un chevy oxidado?
> Un terrón de tierra roja y seca sin pozo?
> Un puñado de monedas de plata ennegrecidas?
> Un puñado de $,€ que hiperinflacionan un 10% anual?
> ...



Jejeje...lagarto,lagarto...éso no son comparaciones estrategicas, los matices de cada ejemplo son totalmente tendenciosos / aunque bueno, el que reparte se lleva la mejor parte /. Éso sí, en un contexto de hundimiento, sin matices, gana el terruño. Uno de tierra normal con algo de agua, claro. 

En el context actual de las criptos , está muy clara una cosa : El cap general, baja...pero el particualr de algunas SUBE -.En Dash has hablado de ATH - y es un dato muy expresivo para el himbersor y muy de "leer con la nariz pegada " - pero éso conlleva que Dash mueve más pasta que nunca...es más , que sube en un contetxo bajista. Recuerdas el post que subí hace un par de meses sobre que Dash , por su perfil general y particularmente por su escaso float "se acabará " ? Hay una extendida lectura de ETH en tanto que "coin elitista" , pues bien, yo no veo a Dash, en principio con otros matices - aunque uno de ellos capital pueda ser la simple discreción - menos elitista. Ceo que Dash será una nodriza de criptopasta global y ese marco será elitista / su planteamiento posterior así lo confirmará y sé que no sé cómo, pero será sorprendente /. Ahora insisto : Cualquiera debería tener UN Dash. De hecho, en nada será poco, muuuuy poco asequible. Y no quiero desalentar a quienes estén/estemos lejos de tener un MN y todo éso...ni que se piense en ello como una barrera insalvable por "haber perdido el tren". En el futuro, mucha gente , con muuuucha pasta seguirá queriendo tener uno...y necesitarán moneditas que se lo faciliten. Hace bastante tiempo que Dash y sus MN son elementos especulativos - para mí no hay matiz peyorativo alguno en ese palabro - de primer orden. / Como lo es, por muy underground que suene su origen / ZCASH. - por cierto, a ver si te acuerdas un día de éstos de echarle un ojo de los tuyos y comentar algo, seguro que sería de lo más interesante -.

Y voy a ser más específico áun : Creo que el "punto de no retorno" del precio de Dash va a ser el cercano fork de BTC. 

Y para acabar, y al hilo tanto de un apunte anterior de un forero como de tus matices sobre PIVX de hace unos días, creo que ello , al precio ya no exigente sino prohibitivo de Dash y sus evidentes paralelismos - algunos meramente epidérmicos y otros, no - arrastrará también a PIVX, para empezar por el mimetismo más elemental . Evidentemente , en principio a otra escala...pero en absolto en un tono "menor" , sino de todo punto interesante. 

El otro día, un post apuntaba despectivamente a los despojos de Shitland. Pero en él había 2 lecturas : La de la evidente amenaza de hundimiento...y la del indudable interés de lo que quede. De hecho, el siguiente latigazo alcista , será el de la borregada...que nadie lo olvide , por putas que las pase, si cree tener lo que ha entedido valioso en su portfolio.

Palomitas.


----------



## Claudius (7 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash Masternode Information
> 
> Busca en la pestaña ROI
> 
> Un saludo, y tratad de ver a largo plazo



La vara que di, :rolleye: hace unos meses. 
8:

Un masternode a 20.000$ era caro.. (si se tenían claro). Y tener n masternode... 

En fin. Felicidades a los afortunados y a disfrutar las pagas vitalíceas. :o


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2017)

Por cierto...alguien con cierta mano en WAVES ? / Al menos, que haya salseado en su exchange adjunto /

Quiero comprar un token en el exchange de su wallet y me las estoy viendo reputas.


----------



## plus ultra (7 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En caso de crisis monetaria mundial, algunos activos se verán muy favorecidos, entre ellos los metales preciosos, y muy posiblemente algunas cryptodivisas.



Pues puede parecer,ser mala persona,pero en las crisis unos ganan (muchisimo) y otros pierden,según los "expertos",no solo los españoles sino a nivel internacional,que vaticinan una incluso peor que la anterior,y la mayoria la ven para 2018,no se si todas las criptos pero sin lugar a dudas BTC se va a ir muy arriba,la luna va a ser poco.

Imaginaos el escenario,muchos peces gordos (ballenas),descubriendo que pueden moverse a nivel internacional con muchísimo cash en un wallet sin necesidad de panamá,Gibraltar,bancos...el oro es muy pesado,los diamantes son difíciles de colocar...en cualquier exchange de cualquier ciudad a nivel mundial que acepte divisas aceptara las principales criptos BTC en especial,el cual es mucho mas facil,muchisimo mas de mover y utilizar que metales los preciosos oro mas que nada.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jul 2017)

Maestro *clapham* una pequeña apreciación a su algoritmo de sucesos plausibles:

1- El cash es escaso (efectivo)

cierto, pero muy fácil de crear/imprimir por parte de los BC cuando sea precisa la liquidez.

2- Las cryptos y el oro serán impagables con efectivo.

Posiblemente sea correcto en cierta medida, lo que me lleva al punto 3

3- Si no hay cash suficiente para convertir cryptos a fiat...¿Qué hacemos?

Pues muy sencillo compadre...*cerrar el circulo*...que es de lo que se trata si no lo han entendido los presentes.

No queremos FIAT, lo odiamos, y solo lo usamos por que Clapham lo usa, y por que Fidel lo usa, y por que Donald lo usa...incluso Vladimir lo usa...


pero...¿y si mañana ya no lo usan y hay algo mejor con lo que pagar el pan, la leche o un rascacielos de 150 plantas?

El sistema se está preparando para el cambio, que se logre o no, va a estar en nuestras manos...nunca lo hemos tenido tan cerca en l historia de la civilización...pensadlo

¿seremos los privilegiados que puedan decir que son dueños de lo que poseen realmente?

¿o dejaremos pasar la oportunidad e iremos corriendo a cambiar nuestro sueño por el miserable papel manchado de sangre avalado por nuestros amos y su látigo?

Frase de película:

¿Vivir como un esclavo, o morir intentando ser libre?

Hoy sí podemos decidir...mañana no lo sé.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 Jul 2017)

Clapham me meo contigo, siempre sueltas alguna locura jajaja lo del rollo de la tora y el m82 me ha matao


----------



## Claudius (8 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y en eso te despiertas ....



En un hotel de 4* en Tokio, ese día has madrugado porque tienes un avión a Sidney, de escala a Wellington NZ para buscar tu nuevo hogar en un paraíso de 'tierra roja'.

Y todo ello pagado en Btc o subyacentes. 
 :bla: :bla: :bla: :abajo: :XX:


----------



## haruki murakami (8 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *Muy bonito . Pero la vida real es distinto . El individuo es brillante , pero la masa , la sociedad es estupida . Y la masa decide .
> Un individuo solo no puede cambiar nada si no tiene el apoyo de la masa
> Un fidel , un Ghandi , un Luter King tuvieron millones de seguidores detras que se sumaron al movimiento .
> Y la gente no quiere cryptomonedas . el 99 % de la gente ni conoce las cryptomonedas . Y no luchara por algo que no conoce .
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paketazo y elclapham, los que mas admiro de este foro. Lo he dicho y lo saben ambos.

Dos puntos de vista distintos, yo soy mas del pensamiento del clapham, lo considero mas realista. Paketazo hace unas semanas era algo mas realista, he visto que el optimismo lo esta atrayendo, y eso *no esta nada mal*, pero se que paketazo siempre ha pensado que el criptomundo va a petar y que no nos fiemos de nada. 

Los que entramos al mundo cripto somo pocos, muy cierto.
el 1% conoce del mundo cripto? si la poblacion mundial es 7 mil millones, el 1% serian 70 millones de personas...y de esos 70 millones creo que menos de la mitad estan metidas con criptos...porque no lo entienden o desconfian o sencillamente no les parece util porque como decia el clapham no sirve para comprar casi nada.

Saludos,


----------



## kokoliso1 (8 Jul 2017)

A cuanto comprásteis los que comprasteis las TENX en la ICO??
Están a más o menos 1$ en bittrex ahora.

He comprado 10 por comprar


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jul 2017)

Espero que ElFarySeo me hiciera caso con TenX, le dije de vender un 70%, debería haberle dicho un 100%.

No es que me haga gracia desde luego, yo también estoy pillando bastante. ¿Donde esta Divad y sus corridas, la gran madre ETH y todas sus hijas? Estamos a cero coma de que entre remonster a trolearnos ::

Esta ostia empieza a ser seria y los ballenatos parece que siguen vendiendo fuerte. Aún puedo dar gracias que mi exposición en criptos es casi anecdótica, pero a uno le jode perder incluso al parchís.

Pero tener mucho FIAT metido a día de hoy tiene que ser doloroso.


----------



## kokoliso1 (8 Jul 2017)

No sé yo tengo algunos TAAS, ese fondo había invertido a lo grande en TENX entre otras no sé si son los que venden o no, en teoría reparten beneficios en agosto, ya veremos.

Esto parece el casino.

De todas maneras yo tengo muy poco dinero en coins y como casi todo lo metí con bitcoin a 400 euros en 2015, en realidad no pierdo aunque baje todo bastante.


----------



## Divad (8 Jul 2017)

Felicidades para los que se han llevado semejante pelotazo!
::






Estoy por poner locuras de ventas por si se montan semejante fiestas ::::::


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Espero que ElFarySeo me hiciera caso con TenX, le dije de vender un 70%, debería haberle dicho un 100%.
> 
> No es que me haga gracia desde luego, yo también estoy pillando bastante. ¿Donde esta Divad y sus corridas, la gran madre ETH y todas sus hijas? Estamos a cero coma de que entre remonster a trolearnos ::
> 
> ...



Yo tengo parte de mis ahorros, por ahora estoy con un 70% de beneficios mas o menos, espero q no llegue a estar en negativo jaja pero de todas formas, yo pienso en muy largo plazo asi q no me preocupo por ahora.


----------



## Divad (8 Jul 2017)

La semana de locos está siendo la primera del mes de Julio para todas las cryptos. En ETH podría ser que tengan locura de fiestas para cuando comience el show en Bitcoin? Sería demasiado descarado verlo subir tantos días seguidos, vamos, sería una burrada de dinero que obtendría.

Habrá que leer bien los mensajes del G20 para ver el camino que nos están creando...

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 01:22 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Felicidades para los que se han llevado semejante pelotazo!
> ::
> 
> 
> ...



Volvió a su cauce $4.18

Una ballena compartiendo su dinero entre los que están dentro para que vendan en máximos y así llevarse su parte del sueldo... :fiufiu:

Alguna sugerencia de lo sucedido? ienso:

Me gustaría comprender las """anomalías""" que tiene el sistema y si podemos sacar tajada de ello... :fiufiu:


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La semana de locos está siendo la primera del mes de Julio para todas las cryptos. En ETH podría ser que tengan locura de fiestas para cuando comience el show en Bitcoin? Sería demasiado descarado verlo subir tantos días seguidos, vamos, sería una burrada de dinero que obtendría.
> 
> Habrá que leer bien los mensajes del G20 para ver el camino que nos están creando...
> 
> ...



Ha tenido q ser un fallo de coinmarketcap? No puede pasar a un billon de mercado y de pronto caer asi tan rapido.


----------



## Divad (8 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Ha tenido q ser un fallo de coinmarketcap? No puede pasar a un billon de mercado y de pronto caer asi tan rapido.



Es normal varios errores? ienso::fiufiu:


----------



## ElFarySeo (8 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Espero que ElFarySeo me hiciera caso con TenX, le dije de vender un 70%, debería haberle dicho un 100%.
> 
> No es que me haga gracia desde luego, yo también estoy pillando bastante. ¿Donde esta Divad y sus corridas, la gran madre ETH y todas sus hijas? Estamos a cero coma de que entre remonster a trolearnos ::
> 
> ...



Yo no llevaba. He entrado en 1€ comprando una pizca a ver que pasa. Creo que es un proyecto interesante y tangible.


----------



## paketazo (8 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por cierto...alguien con cierta mano en WAVES ? / Al menos, que haya salseado en su exchange adjunto /
> 
> Quiero comprar un token en el exchange de su wallet y me las estoy viendo reputas.



Pues yo he intentado comprar o vender, y me da siempre error. No tengo ni idea de como funciona este exchanger.

Por probar puse 100 wager a la venta y ni pa dios, fuera la venta al precio que fuera.

Luego mandé unos satoshis para probar, y más de lo mismo...luego quise sacarlos de vuelta a un wallet, y me dice que nada, que necesito tener waves...¡pero como voy a tener waves si no me las dejáis comprar!

Vamos, que me supongo que cuando quiera sacar los wager a un exchanger, no sabré como hacerlo.

Espero que tu lo logres y digas como.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (8 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> A cuanto comprásteis los que comprasteis las TENX en la ICO??
> Están a más o menos 1$ en bittrex ahora.
> 
> He comprado 10 por comprar



Este forero ha hecho una pregunta puntual, simple...muy interesante.

Alguien ha comprado TENX en ICO ? A qué precio ?


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2017)

Bitcoin es la que menos esta bajando.

Por favor hablad de cosas mas concretas, poned los pies en la tierra.


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues yo he intentado comprar o vender, y me da siempre error. No tengo ni idea de como funciona este exchanger.
> 
> Por probar puse 100 wager a la venta y ni pa dios, fuera la venta al precio que fuera.
> 
> ...



No sé si te ayudará. Yo compré waves hace un par de días y, efectivamente, comprar en su propio exchange sin tener waves es complicado. Eso lo tienen que mejorar.

Yo compré btc en coinbase, los pasé al exchage de waves para comprar waves y no te deja porque necesitas tener waves....
En fin, si utilizas Shapeshift cambias algo de btc que tengas en un exchange (no waves) por waves 0,003 y eso te lo envia a tu wallet de waves. Ya puedes comprar.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Es normal varios errores? ienso::fiufiu:



Yo creo que son pump and dumps organizados, no hay más.


juli dijo:


> Este forero ha hecho una pregunta puntual, simple...muy interesante.
> 
> Alguien ha comprado TENX en ICO ? A qué precio ?



350 PAY/ETH. En fiat no sabría decirte.


----------



## Claudius (8 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Alguna sugerencia de lo sucedido? ienso:
> 
> Me gustaría comprender las """anomalías""" que tiene el sistema y si podemos sacar tajada de ello... :fiufiu:



No se si lo he dicho aquí..., pero lo único que importa es el volumen sostenido, en torno a 1M$ para los pelotazos que buscáis..

200K$ (80btc) son peritas en dulce para tirar las redes a los bancos de arenques... :XX:

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 10:38 ----------




bizkaiarober dijo:


> No sé si te ayudará. Yo compré waves hace un par de días y, efectivamente, comprar en su propio exchange sin tener waves es complicado. Eso lo tienen que mejorar.
> 
> Yo compré btc en coinbase, los pasé al exchage de waves para comprar waves y no te deja porque necesitas tener waves....
> En fin, si utilizas Shapeshift cambias algo de btc que tengas en un exchange (no waves) por waves 0,003 y eso te lo envia a tu wallet de waves. Ya puedes comprar.



Waves 'funciona' +- como Ethereum, si quieres un sub-token tienes que pagar con el token raíz.

Waves a muchos efectos es competencia de Ethereum, y tiene mucho potencial, de hecho Deloitte va a sacar proyectos en esta.


----------



## juli (8 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> 350 PAY/ETH. En fiat no sabría decirte.



Pues con una bajada del 98% , todavía por encima de ICO entonces. :: Esto nos da una buena referencia del pedazo de timo que se ha estado planteando en ICOs...y mamando a la salida, que aún peor. Y de cuánto pueden caer las cosas aún.

No entrarías en BAT por casualidad ? / o no sabrás cómo se cobró aquel ICO de sonoro tocatejazo de un único himbersor / ?

Ha estado por debajo de los 0.10 cts . El proyecto entero , en torno a los 150 millones de pavos actuales. Razonable y hasta campo fértil para un objetivo de tantísimo alcance y con la solvencia de técnicos que aporta que con sólo encontrar espacio comercial a un planteamiento tan pionero será un buque insignia de internet.

Creo que veremos hostias frecuentes del 90y pico por ciento en proyectos con mucho standby por delante hasta ser palpables. Se está haciendo tan evidente en los que ya ocurre que el mercado / empezando por hodlers que quieran aún sacar beneficios / tenderá a hacer tabula rasa...dando muy buenas oportunidades si lo que se trinca es sólido / y BAT me parece algo destinado a funcionar , no algo que se deje en la cuneta a los 6 meses.


----------



## Divad (8 Jul 2017)

Está claro que el patrón que vemos es nuevo.

Sobre las ICOS, quien entre VENDE TODO nada más salga al mercado. Sacar tajada nada más salir y comprar barato para vender caro... Si compras para no jugar (hold), no llores si ves que baja nada más entrar al mercado.

Por ahora solo LTC la tengo en verde.

Ya me gustaría que repitiesen el patrón de los 3 meses anteriores. Pero no ha sido así y me jode tanto como a cualquiera de vosotros, pues todos queremos ganar dinero.

Están acojonando al personal para que vendan en perdidas... Llevamos con las rebajas de final de Junio y locura (no deja claro la tendencia) a principios de Julio. Esto puede seguir así hasta Septiembre o tras noticias del G20 u otros eventos/actualizaciones impulsen las cryptos.

PACIENCIA





Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (8 Jul 2017)

paketazo, disculpa, no te he contestado a lo de WAVES porque lo ha hecho el forero bizkaitarra , al que sugerí hace un par de días lo de Shapeshift - al menos para la muestra , para el gas - tal como él te ha comentado. 

EN mi caso, la movida va por otro lado ...pero seguiré salseando y si veo algo, lo subiré / esas web wallets me parecen el truño del milenio y detesto usarlas, pero lo haré. Por cierto...delegar tu movimiento de coins en ese canal - yo no he sido capaz de encontrar nada fumable - da una imagen de dejadez y/o pachanga a WAVES o a quien sea de flipar. Alucino que los resuelva así gente con los más altos designios en la boca. /.

_______________________________________

Leí en un comentario que se compraban coins en Bittrex con ETH , consulté pero no he obtenido respuesta y yo sólo veo la opción de comprar con BTC ...algun apunte al respecto ? Gracias.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 11:34 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Está claro que el patrón que vemos es nuevo.
> 
> Sobre las ICOS, quien entre VENDE TODO nada más salga al mercado. Sacar tajada nada más salir y comprar barato para vender caro...



No te embales, Divad. Éso es lo que ha funcionado hasta ahora.

Pero díselo a alguien que meta unos miles de pavos y al salir se encuentre la velaza de caída de TENX ...y las que faltan. Hace un mes casi que ya está pasando éso con patientory, bancor, etc...está posteado. / Por cierto, entré en las 2 tras el hostión y son de los pocos tokens de ETH que tengo con suelo claro...por ahora...o sea, que el mercado es sabio...y empezará a hacerlo DE SALIDA - mira EOScómo ha ido indagando ya en malabares de mil microsubastas para que el mogollón no se le vaya de las manos - /

La vaina son truños como IOTA que salen gota a gota a UN PUTO exchange...para que sus tenedores / que no hodlers / no líen un pánico vendedor y encima promedien su float cn 4 putas ventas. Es una estafa permitida, pues engañas a quien no valora esa fórmula. Luego ves coins con 70 pavos de supply diari...70 pavos...y zumbadas del 3000% . De 1000, 2000 al día, ya ni te digo. Menos que la factura de un váter y con gente que se pone el puto octavo milenio tecnológico en la boca.

Aquí lo primero que había que hacer es no valorar a quien no tenga un mínimo de coins circuladas...siq quieres chanchullos, tú mismo, pero no arropados en el mercado pseudoficial y no te digo nada en el top ten , que es de flipar. 

EN casos como IOTA, vuelvo a lo mismo : Esas decimales te pueden llevar al mismísimo infierno...ni sabes hasta dónde se pueden hundir casi 3000 millones de monedas...y el personal metiéndole pasta a 60 céntimos, flipa, habiendo vendido 1000 putas coins y traspasando ese valor a los 3000 minoyes...porque su dueño lo dice y lo vale. : Flipante de todo flip. / algún metalero de pro , perdonavidas y subnormal premium andaba ofreciendo sus onzas a precio de derribo para IOTAS , después de haber estado dando por culo 3 ó 4 años en el hilo de BTC /.

Insisto : Blockchains QUE HAGAN COSAS. EL tiempo del humo, pasó...a ese carro sí que se ha subido mucho "llsto"...pero de los anónimos...y espera, que alguno sólo ha de responder de aquí a 6 meses, un año...ya verás qué risión / o lagrimón /. Muchísimo ojo.


----------



## juli (8 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> No entrarías en BAT por casualidad ? / o no sabrás cómo se cobró aquel ICO de sonoro tocatejazo de un único himbersor / ?



/ Hablo solo...grave doctor ? :: /

Crowsdale BAT : 6400 BAT = 1 ETH / actualmente aún se vende a bastante más del doble /

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 13:28 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Está claro que el patrón que vemos es nuevo.
> 
> Sobre las ICOS, quien entre VENDE TODO nada más salga al mercado. Sacar tajada nada más salir y comprar barato para vender caro... Si compras para no jugar (hold), no llores si ves que baja nada más entrar al mercado.
> 
> ...



No sólo va de acojonar a las manos débiles, Divad...va de encontrar el precio. Shitland debe continuar y subirá muchísimo más, pero desde una base manejable , si no, no tienes herramientas para acotar el movimiento real.

Ahora mismo, hay repliegue de BTC . BTC ha genreado más de la miad de Shitland...la gente que ha entrado este año puenteándolo, apenas pillando para irse a alts es una parte ínfima del pastel. 

Como es normal, antes del fork, harán caja. Caja de meses y años. Y buena parte irá al mundo real del papelito verde...y la restante, a criptos, incluído BTC ...y ahí verás autocrítica y fe en las criptos, no el discurso enlatado y monolítico de un vendedor. Es de suponer que parte irá a BTC y muchísimas otras, a ALTS ...pero a precio de derribo, si no, mantendrían sus posiciones ahora.

Mucha gente se ha creído "Ojo de diamante Jack" cuando la realidad es que cualquier truño ha dado pasta...pero ya no es así. Quien tenga posiciones "templadas" , de medio gas, dejadas más por inercia que por valor, proyecto, etc...aún está a tiempo de resetear y meter lo que estime en proyectos que vayan atener presencia en un futuro. Lo que esté en pie en otoño va a dar muuuuucha pasta. Otra cosa es que te quedes apampanáo y vayas a comprarte un ETH , un BTC o un Dash con un trillón de futurebeibecoins . Ahora mismo, si una posición no vale, no sólo no retomará, sino que tiene un valor que aún puedes inyectar en un destino más prometedor...o sacarlo a FIAT y volver luego a por chollos. El asunto es cómo BTC se va a dar la vuelta y el acierto que pueda tener quien salga. En mi opinión, mucha caja bitcoñera ya está volviendo, pero puntualmente , a destinos en precio...lo que pasa es que hacer caja es general y reposicionarse, no, con lo que todo baja. El caso es que ésto acabará muy posiblemente de sopetón ...yahí sí que ya no habrá ni presupuesto para trincar, ni demasiado orden...pues cuando sea obvio, mogollón de pasta que está a las puertas de Shitland asistiendo a este caos actual, entrará.

No hace falta estar en top ten al 100% . Hay buenos proyectos fuera. Pero éso, hay que moverse en ese perfil, no en naderías : Éso , se pagará caro.




Y *edito* para destacar que ETH , actor absolutamente principal , y su cascada de tokens tienen muchísimo que aportar a este contexto. Pero hay que HACER, tienen que dar servicios de valor.

Por cierto...GAME ya ha empezado. Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2017)

Siacoin y first blood, dos de mis imversiones, por los suelos...bueno tampoco tenia mucha pasta ahi, pero jode verlas bajar.

Una cosa...con el tema del fork de bitcoin no deberia haber volado la pasta de la susodicha? Yo a bitcoin lo veo igual que siempre.


----------



## plastilinux (8 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Este forero ha hecho una pregunta puntual, simple...muy interesante.
> 
> Alguien ha comprado TENX en ICO ? A qué precio ?



He rehecho los cálculos y me salió a 0.00029600 btc/pay, y veo que ahora está en Bittrex a 0,00046000

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serlec (8 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Siacoin y first blood, dos de mis imversiones, por los suelos...bueno tampoco tenia mucha pasta ahi, pero jode verlas bajar.
> 
> Una cosa...con el tema del fork de bitcoin no deberia haber volado la pasta de la susodicha? Yo a bitcoin lo veo igual que siempre.



Como siempre? Yo diría que se está recuperando mejor que ETH que no se le ve suelo...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Como siempre? Yo diría que se está recuperando mejor que ETH que no se le ve suelo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



A eso me refiero, que lo veo bien.

De todos modos, eth tampoco te creas que esta tan mal...ya veremos a donde llega, pero lo de las dos cifras que dicen algunos...ni de coña.

Eth sigue teniendo un ecosistema de proyectos detras que no tienen otras monedas.

Por cierto, la "olvidada" ripple esta aguantando bastante bien las bajadas tambien.

Tanta palabreria de algunos se podria resumir en que bitcoin y eth siguen siendo y seran valor seguro.


----------



## serlec (8 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A eso me refiero, que lo veo bien.
> 
> De todos modos, eth tampoco te creas que esta tan mal...ya veremos a donde llega, pero lo de las dos cifras que dicen algunos...ni de coña.
> 
> Eth sigue teniendo un ecosistema de proyectos detras que no tienen otras monedas.



Bueno yo la verdad es que soy un novato en estos temas, hace a penas un mes que invertí por primera vez en criptomoneda, lo que prácticamente se traduce en ver más rojos que otra cosa, pero si algo he aprendido en este corto espacio de tiempo es que hay que tener paciencia y diversificar porque nadie tiene respuestas a las preguntas de hacia donde va tal o cual moneda, lo único que está casi todo el mundo de acuerdo es que a medio plazo el market tiene que crecer así que paciencia...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (8 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa...con el tema del fork de bitcoin no deberia haber volado la pasta de la susodicha? Yo a bitcoin lo veo igual que siempre.



No,creo que mas bien lo contrario,muchos entre los que me incluyo han sacado parte de sus criptos a BTC "porsiaca", y si,algunos habrán sacado a FIAT pero no demasiado.

Si te miras el Dominance veras que en 18 de junio estaba en 37,83% hoy lo tenemos en 44,55%,alomejor soy muy optimista pero entre el 15 y 20 si continua la sangria en las criptos lo veo en 55-60 minimo,si le sumamos que aun asi el precio sigue bajando escalonadamente como lo esta haciendo sin que cunda el miedo seran muchos los que metan FIAT para comprar "barato" lo que ara que se estabilice aun mas.


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Bueno yo la verdad es que soy un novato en estos temas, hace a penas un mes que invertí por primera vez en criptomoneda, lo que prácticamente se traduce en ver más rojos que otra cosa, pero si algo he aprendido en este corto espacio de tiempo es que hay que tener paciencia y diversificar porque nadie tiene respuestas a las preguntas de hacia donde va tal o cual moneda, lo único que está casi todo el mundo de acuerdo es que a medio plazo el market tiene que crecer así que paciencia...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Aqui sabemos todos lo mismo...aunque unos se crean mas que otros...los que hace dos semanas decian una cosa ahora dicen la contraria, la euforia se transforma en pesimismo y el pesimismo en euforia en cuestion de horas....yo he visto a "proceres" decir que bitcoin se hundia y tres dias despues decir que era el valor refugio.

En fin, para mi aqui todos somos iguales.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 13:14 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> No,creo que mas bien lo contrario,muchos entre los que me incluyo han sacado parte de sus criptos a BTC "porsiaca", y si,algunos habrán sacado a FIAT pero no demasiado.
> 
> Si te miras el Dominance veras que en 18 de junio estaba en 37,83% hoy lo tenemos en 44,55%,alomejor soy muy optimista pero entre el 15 y 20 si continua la sangria en las criptos lo veo en 55-60 minimo,si le sumamos que aun asi el precio sigue bajando escalonadamente como lo esta haciendo sin que cunda el miedo seran muchos los que metan FIAT para comprar "barato" lo que ara que se estabilice aun mas.



Y como se come que la gente este metiendo pasta a bitcoin y este baje su precio ligeramente? Las "gallinas que entran por las que salen"?


----------



## vyk (8 Jul 2017)

Ser holder y ver como vas palmando pasta...hay que tener lo nervios de acero.

Menos mal que mi cartera de bolsa va bien y compenso, que si no...


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Por que os rompeis la head ?...el clapham , probablemente el forero mas ...bueno , en realidad ya no tanto ...ninguneado de Burbuja compro un buen pico de WAVES hace unos dias en Bittrex ( 145 mil miseros satoshis ) tras fundirse su GAIN de PIVX ...Sorry , PIVX ...
> REDDCOIN , respecto a ETHEREUM esta 8 puntos arriba en el capmarket de estos ultimos 3 dias ( ETH - 4 % ) y REDDCOIN + 4 % .
> Al parecer la princesa Buterina no es tan " querida " como la princesa Letizia ...ops un lapsus ...queria decir , como la princesa Leia
> Si has comprado " princesa Buterina " por 391 $ ahora deberias estar preguntandote como acceder a la azotea de la torre Picasso , que NO ES el edificio mas alto de Espana pero ..tiene solera .
> ...



Yo no veo que los que llevan años holdeando bitcoin vayan a vender por el fork ni en realidad por nada.

La mayoria de esa peña esta esperando el dia que el bitcoin valga 100k$.

El fork esta a la vuelta de la esquina y btc se mantiene.

De todas formas caplam, reconozco que te curras las cosas que dices, aunque no creo que tengas una sola coin pero al menos miras en la wikipedia para saber de lo que hablas.

Tus predicciones son todas del 50%, o si o no, como tirar una moneda al aire, asi cualquiera.

Mojate con cotizaciones a corto plazo, mamon, y te ganaras nuestro respect::


----------



## plus ultra (8 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Y como se come que la gente este metiendo pasta a bitcoin y este baje su precio ligeramente? Las "gallinas que entran por las que salen"?





Es algo basico,Precio de BTC 2500$ 

El que esta dentro y quiere vender algo lo ase en 2490,el otro que entra lo compra 2490 y asi sucesivamente,mas oferta que demanda hasta 2100-2000 por poner algo,muchos esperaban para entrar "barato" y volvemos a subir por las compras,mas demanda que oferta.

Hay mucha gente que empieza a conocer BTC y entran a precio de mercado,otros no conocen lo que esta por venir Segwit,fork... y demas,mas los traders intradia.


----------



## vyk (8 Jul 2017)

Yo me echo unas risas con el Clapham. Me parece un tio ameno y que se lo curra, pero el juego del palo y la zanahoria se le está agotando.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pues con una bajada del 98% , todavía por encima de ICO entonces. :: Esto nos da una buena referencia del pedazo de timo que se ha estado planteando en ICOs...y mamando a la salida, que aún peor. Y de cuánto pueden caer las cosas aún.



No hombre, entonces estaba el ETH a unos 300$, por lo que cada token salió a menos de 1$. Ahora mismo está a $1.2 por lo que se puede decir que es de las pocas que se han salvado de la debacle. 

Pero sí, hay muchísimo hype y especulador cortoplacista que quiere meter-sacar y claro, no hay pastel para todos y luego pasa lo que pasa. A mí la verdad es que me la pela bastante porque mi filosofía no es esa así que todo lo que pase en una franja de menos de 6 meses no me preocupa. Si llegado ese momento veo que el proyecto no avanza y que están tirando el dinero entonces sí empezaré a preocuparme y ya veré si me salgo o aguanto.


----------



## san_miguel (8 Jul 2017)

¿Alguien ha estudiado XVG?


----------



## Albertezz (8 Jul 2017)

aqui os haceis muchas pajas mentales, yo solo digo que las cripto son el futuro, la nueva bolsa, la blockchain ha llegado para ser disruptiva en casi todos los modelos de negocio. Si queréis ganar dinero simplemente meterle pasta a proyectos con futuro y serios y holdear.

-waves, wings, shift, decent,game,icn,salt,aeternity,storj.

Esa es mi cartera y no la voy a tocar hasta enero (en todas he entrado hace 2-3 meses). Os aseguro que para enero habré hecho un x15-20 en total.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 20:01 ----------




juli dijo:


> Pues con una bajada del 98% , todavía por encima de ICO entonces. :: Esto nos da una buena referencia del pedazo de timo que se ha estado planteando en ICOs...y mamando a la salida, que aún peor. Y de cuánto pueden caer las cosas aún.
> 
> No entrarías en BAT por casualidad ? / o no sabrás cómo se cobró aquel ICO de sonoro tocatejazo de un único himbersor / ?
> 
> ...



BAT es una idea cojonuda pero NO va a funcionar por mucho funder de mozilla y por mucho confunder de javascript que tenga detrás.
Para que un token suba de precio se necesita demanda y uso.
Para que se use bat necesita, primero, que se use Brave.
Brave lo tiene crudo no, lo siguiente para ganar cuota de mercado contra google, ff, ie y opera.
Despues de que gane cuota de mercado, necesita poner de acuerdo a anunciantes y webs
y para finalizar, necesitará que sus usuarios NO se instalen adblocks y bloqueen su publicidad (que podrán hacerlo, puesto que brave aceptará plugins, y cada vez mas gente odia mas la publicidad y no quiere ni la poco invasiva)


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jul 2017)

Yo acabo de pasar lo poco que me queda de ETH a Waves. Así que a partir de ahora ETH subirá como un cohete ::

Aunque me he quedado los tokens de la red ETH en los que participé en su ICO, SONM el cual se habla tan poco que empieza a darme miedo, aunque con esta esperaré aún unos meses. Monaco, Bancor y EOS, al ser proyectos nuevos que empiecen mal en este nefasto mes parece asumible.

De Waves me gusta su Wallet, modelo de negocio y el precio que tiene a día de hoy, además creo firmemente que Wagerr puede ser un pelotazo como lo fue el Betfair original antes de que lo prohibieran.

Tezos será mi plan de jubilación :XX:

Y ETH, si baja de 200$ volveré a entrar, y si se va a luna me alegraré por sus holders.


----------



## Divad (8 Jul 2017)

Quienes entren en una ICO y no vendan nada más entrar en criptolandia se merecen que lo violen bien violado. Aceptamos la tontería del título y la gente ni se entera que coño tiene que hacer para sacar su propio beneficio...

Solo se salvan aquellos que entran y van a sudar de las chapas hasta Octubre.

Comprad barato y vender caro, ya sea en ICO o con cualquier cripto... Aunque ahora vuelve el baño de sangre en criptolandia, volverá la fiesta y locura. Aprovecharlo ahora, cuando las cryptos sean de uso común o compartido con el FIAT (por un tiempo) se acabará el comprar barato y vender caro.

Muchos no estáis siendo conscientes de lo afortunados que sois de estar dentro del nuevo juego. 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (8 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> No hombre, entonces estaba el ETH a unos 300$, por lo que cada token salió a menos de 1$. Ahora mismo está a $1.2 por lo que se puede decir que es de las pocas que se han salvado de la debacle.
> .



a voleo, hablaba de rebaja al ATH tras salir. Ese dato estaba hoy en uno de los parámetros de coin marketcap no sé si era el semanal, diario...pero de ahí lo he sacado.



Albertezz dijo:


> BAT es una idea cojonuda pero NO va a funcionar por mucho funder de mozilla y por mucho confunder de javascript que tenga detrás.
> Para que un token suba de precio se necesita demanda y uso.
> Para que se use bat necesita, primero, que se use Brave.
> Brave lo tiene crudo no, lo siguiente para ganar cuota de mercado contra google, ff, ie y opera.
> ...



OK, opinión, como es obvio...igual que la mía previa.

Valorar el dinero de publi de internet , que hoy es practicamente estéril , es parte del negocio de BAT y hay muchas partes implicadas en ver aumentada su capacidad de impacto real / anunciantes, publicistas, consumidores-beneficiario$ / con lo que habrá muchísimos mecanismos de validación para quien, obviamente, utilice volutariamente ese canal y muchos de ellos a expensas de Brave como dices, agente al que se supone especialmente implicado.

Siempre dentro de la especulación que cada cual basa en su perspectiva, puede ayudar a acotar esa implicación un dato - cito de memoria - de la crowsdale de BAT : 200 millones de BATs , más del 13% ...regalito para Brave. 

Me da que sinergias / y picapleitos / habrán sellado convenientemente tan espléndido "detalle" .

respecto al hodl que defiendes - comparto más de la mitad de tu cartera - , totalmente de acuerdo. No atender al fiat durante un buen tiempo es fundamental y , por cierto, un riesgo en toda regla para quien se salga a él ahora : Cómo se asegura uno de qué empujón del 50% es el bueno o de que una vez allí el ecosistema cripto - xchanges, etc - funcionará como un reloj ante sus vertigionosas necesidades? 

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 21:03 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Quienes entren en una ICO y no vendan nada más entrar en criptolandia se merecen que lo violen bien violado.



Pues bien al contrario, yo entiendo que aquellos convencidos que, errados o no, pillan con afán de HODL podrían contar moralmente con todo el respeto a su legítimo - y sostenible - libre albedrío .

El que mete a cuenta del minuto 1 - y de que ése minuto 1 se instituya como mercado seguro - es quien está favoreciendo que cualquier truño disponga de dinero a manta. Y ésa es la base de la delirante distorsión del affaire ICO . Se ven truños y no truños cuyas estimaciones de mercado iniciales se establecen en un escenario donde esa coin y con ese float fuese como la puta seda...y éso es absolutamente ficticio, más aún que el ICO que siempre vende , evidentemente, algo ambiguo y con buena parte de riesgo.

Obvio decir que lo que ya me revienta los huevos - siendo de total legitimidad igualmente - son los actores siguientes : los ya no "pepitos" equivocados, sino "pasapiseros" que sostienen, comprando, esas cifras de salida ya más de chiste que de fábula. Ésos son los sociópatas y los cómplices necesarios para cualquier burbuja...y los que determinan que los demás , quieran o no, se vean influenciados por su memez. / Y hablo de himbersión sin rigor alguno, no de pagar precios altos por espectativas meditadas /. 

En cualquier sector, sobrepagar X20 POR NORMA por auténtica mierda implica que a quien quiera entrar en ese sector se le haga imnexcusable una elección acertada sin sobrepagar X5 ó X10 ,pues todo el sector se ve burbujeado. Y ello, siendo legítimo, es perfectamente reprobable, con lo que mi aplauso - total e igualmente legítimo también - si el X20 del fomo-tolai medio - y no te digo el crápula medio - se convierte en un X100 .


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Quienes entren en una ICO y no vendan nada más entrar en criptolandia se merecen que lo violen bien violado. Aceptamos la tontería del título y la gente ni se entera que coño tiene que hacer para sacar su propio beneficio...
> 
> Solo se salvan aquellos que entran y van a sudar de las chapas hasta Octubre.
> 
> ...



¿Afortunados, en presente? :XX:

Afortunados fueron, en pasado, quienes entraron hace unos meses mínimo, actualmente en la mayoría de ICOS no ha dado tiempo de vender ganando ni en el minuto 1 de salida en el de la Ico de turno en el exchange de turno. 

En Wagger no dio tiempo, en SONM no dio tiempo, en Bancor tampoco, en Monaco duró la fiesta 1 día, en EOS depende del día que entraras en la ICO sí dio tiempo, pero hubo precios hyper dispares en función del día de la ICO en el que entraras.

Entrar en el 95% de las ICOS a día de hoy es como comprar un boleto de lotería. Así me lo he tomado yo. Sólo alguna, o quizás ninguna, será la premiada con ese ansiado x100 o x1000 en un año que hicieron Ether, Stratis, Iconomi, Waves y un largo etc.

Y lo de comprar barato y vender caro ya es descojonante, has descubierto la luna colega. Lo que es barato o caro hoy lo sabrás con el tiempo, no el día que compras o vendes.

Es una frase que me recuerda a la de un entrenador de fútbol que tuve, subnormal el pobre, que solo incidía en que no dejaramos que nos metieran goles, faltaría más :XX:


----------



## paketazo (8 Jul 2017)

Bueno, ya lo estáis viendo, pero ojito a LTC Zcash y Dash ante las turbulencias en mamá.

Podrían pasar cosas inesperadas y con gran volatilidad.

Un saludo y buenas noches.



Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> incidía en que no dejaramos que nos metieran goles, faltaría más :XX:



Da igual los goles que te metan, si al final del partido metes tu uno más que el rival.


----------



## juli (8 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, ya lo estáis viendo, pero ojito a LTC Zcash y Dash ante las turbulencias en mamá.
> 
> Podrían pasar cosas inesperadas y con gran volatilidad.
> 
> Un saludo y buenas noches.



Estamos listas, ahivalahostia pues...:

Y al do de pecho de mami, cuando proceda, no lo estamos menos, que hay cartelón que mantener. / Casi nada al aparato, aunque parece que no se la mira hoy ni de soslayo :: .Como haya que marcar territorio, yo ahí sí que me la espero con los churumbeles on fire, en plan clan calorro ajustando cuentas en estéreo y dolby surround...y no son nahide haciendo ruido /



Spoiler



[youtube]7mYBGXxCbnA[/youtube]





A cuánto le sale pumpear una o 2 docenitas de apóstoles premium X2 ó X3 a YipiMorgan & friends y petar su blockchain de coins "que hagan cosas" en 24 horas ? Con 5000 kilos de mierda, de largo . Calderilla, hamijo... -y encima, "de Huelva"... La mafia de esta panda todavía no ha empezado...y que se le escape este galgo sencillamente no es una opción.


Este veranito tocan cartas boca arriba.

/ Una cañita a que antes de nochevieja hay podium mínimo contando por miles ? / :fiufiu:


----------



## Divad (9 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Afortunados, en presente? :XX:
> 
> Afortunados fueron, en pasado, quienes entraron hace unos meses mínimo, actualmente en la mayoría de ICOS no ha dado tiempo de vender ganando ni en el minuto 1 de salida en el de la Ico de turno en el exchange de turno.
> 
> ...



SÍ! AFORTUNADO EN PRESENTE, AHORA.

Quienes entraron desde la creación del juego... Pues olé sus huevos/ovarios! 

Si has entrado en una ICO, lo siguiente es usar el máximo gas una vez tengas las fichas en tu cartera para moverlas a la exchange de turno y venderlas cagando hostias. Si ni haciendo esto se consigue vender de los primeros... Pues ya has aprendido la lección... NO ENTRAR AL JUEGO DE LAS ICOS. Te esperas a la corrección para comprar una vez dentro de cryptolandia y listo. Llevas varias entradas, lo siento si no has conseguido llevarte tajada.

Muchos están dentro para probar como va y se desenvuelve el juego... Por miedo a perder, perderán todo cuanto tengan en el FIAT (se llevarán el zasca por no meterlo todo en cryptoworld) y llorarán por no haberlo metido todo desde un principio... Esto sucede por el desconocimiento que se tiene sobre lo nuevo que han creado los listos...

Cualquier mierda que suba un 5% ya te sacas el sueldo de un mes en un par de horas. De ahí el comprar barato y vender caro, si subes el listón igual te quedas corto y no llegas, quedándose estancado el juego de la especulación.

Sí está a 2$ y entras con 1000$, sube a 3$, 4$,... Ya tienes un beneficio de 3000$, 4000$,... Sabemos que sí o sí vas a ganar dinero, pero si se entra con migajas por miedo y aunque resulta reconfortante el beneficio no lo es tanto como si en un par de horas te sacas el sueldo de 1-4 meses entrando con ganas... Allá cada uno.

Sabiendo esto y no reconocer que eres afortunado de poder sacar tajada... Eres gilipollas y es totalmente aceptable de llevar, sería el clásico conformismo o el que entra a especulación y por mucho que lea no se entera de nada.

Ahora mismo no hay ninguna crypto que se adjudique el trono (aunque ETH haga el paripé para no llamar tanto la atención), por lo que cualquiera es apta para especular. Los bots crean el baile de cualquier crypto para que vayan dibujando la "vida" en la gráfica. Por lo tanto, de TODAS se puede sacar mínimo un 2-5% de beneficio en un par de horas. Creo que debes de llevar poco tiempo y no te has parado a ver máximos/mínimos que puede hacer cualquier crypto...

Si te ha pillado con los pantalones bajados tienes dos opciones: vendes a perdidas (gran error = ansia = subnormal) o te esperas a que se anime la fiesta y te largas con beneficios.

De pequeño eras el portero o lo escuchabas mucho porque estabas en el banquillo y salías para el final del partido? ::

Hay varios roles:

1) los que no se enteran de nada
2) los que han leído/escuchado algo y lo llaman estafa
3) los que solo leen y comentan sus impresiones.
3) los que no saben de qué va el juego pero entran para probar
4) los que entran y van a hold
5) los que entran y van con todo de crypto en crypto.
6) los que entran y van a hold + con otro montón de crypto en crypto.

Felicidades para los que están en Dash! Desde que se acabaron las rebajas finales de Junio fue de las primeras que más subió y sigue en la misma línea junto con LTC.

Disfrutad!

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (9 Jul 2017)

Clapham siempre fue el más listo de la clase y míralo el cabrón! Haciendo horas extras y sin cobrarlas! Cada día te menciona una docena de cryptos con su batalla para darle interés... Y así cuando una mierda canta más que otra viene a reclamar el reconocimiento porque de las 200 que lleva mencionadas ha ido acertando a destiempo alguna ::

Quieres ganar pasta rápido:

Pides un préstamo, lo metes todo en una crypto y vas saltando de crypto en crypto con un mínimo de 5% de rentabilidad.

A finales de mes devuelves el préstamo si te da la gana. Si quieres leureles vas a localbitcoins y ya tienes cash...



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (9 Jul 2017)

La única verdad es que eres un viejo sionista en el foro, .llevas unos cuantos años entreteniendo al rebaño. Haces el rol de chico enrollado dando mil y un consejos que para si mismo no se aplica ninguno :: (se llaman mantenimiento del sistema o comemierdas).

Cryptoworld es manejado por los mismos que te pagan por tus mensajes. La esclavitud virtualizada y totalmente controlada... Están actualizando el Sistema, la Humanidad acabará unida pero de igual modo estarán los listos y con tecnología más avanzada y mortífera para eliminar a cualquier Ser que toque las pelotas al Sistema. La putada vendrá si obligan a implantarse el chip RFID para tener acceso a la actualización del Sistema... Ya no necesitarían a los defensores del Sistema... Con liberar X sustancia matas al sujeto y listo...

Toca rebajas porque la subida que va a llegar será la hostia. Tampoco es plan que el rebaño vea como en cryptoworld todo sube sin parar... Entraría al juego hasta el más tonto y los listos no son tan gilipollas de ponerlo tan fácil el ganar dinero ::







Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (9 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...................................
> 
> El clapham es un tipo de esos que llaman de la " vieja escuela " .
> Lo veras con el cuaderno de notas y el boli anotando los gastos e ingresos y guardando en un folder los documentos importantes / pasaporte / etc
> ...



Lo de irte a una cafeteria a hacerte pasar por Gordon Gekko ha estado bien::, pero lo del traje Hugo Boss...un poco cutre y mainstream, un tio como tu viste minimo de Ermenegildo Zegna ::


----------



## tio_argyle (9 Jul 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Qtum (Pre-Launch) (QTUM) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> A finales de año la vemos en el top10, o incluso en el top5, aviso a tiempo, recordaré este post



Estoy siguiendo el proyecto para cuando entre a un exchange "accesible", pero el founder tiene fama de scammer... ¿estás desde la ICO? ¿Todo fluye de forma normal? ¿El interés es meramente especulativo por el boom que pueda tener en china? Se agradecería un poco de luz si estás ahí desde el principio, gracias.


----------



## Claudius (9 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Clapham siempre fue el más listo de la clase y míralo el cabrón! Haciendo horas extras y sin cobrarlas!



Ay Divad, algún listo de la clase están ya en el Caribe. 7 años les ha costado sacar 'la carrera' eso si. Y de vez en cuando se pasa a recordarlo.


Los listos de la clase no hablan de 1 btc en 1 btc, hablan desde 10-50 btc.

No obstante, todos los años hay curso, siempre se puede llegar a ser el listo de la siguiente clase (repitiendo) con la experiencia del anterior curso en los hombros.  Pero hay que estudiar *mucho.* Y sin prisa.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2017 at 12:17 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, ya lo estáis viendo, pero ojito a LTC Zcash y Dash ante las turbulencias en mamá.



Ojo con la resolución del triángulo de Btc, que va a coincidir (como no debería ser menos) con la resolución del SegWit2x a principios de mes.

Y como es previsible que lo apuren para extraer lo máximo del mercado, con la aprobación, se vaya a cerca de ATH hasta Nov.

La cuestión por técnico y estadística es: dónde suelen romper más los triángulos? ienso:


----------



## estepario (9 Jul 2017)

Pronto IGNIS ICO

ICO | Jelurida


----------



## juli (9 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ojo con la resolución del triángulo de Btc, que va a coincidir (como no debería ser menos) con la resolución del SegWit2x a principios de mes.
> 
> Y como es previsible que lo apuren para extraer lo máximo del mercado, con la aprobación, se vaya a cerca de ATH hasta Nov.
> 
> La cuestión por técnico y estadística es: dónde suelen romper más los triángulos? ienso:



Y qué quieres decir con éso ?


----------



## melasdas1 (9 Jul 2017)

Hola a todos.

Hace tiempo que llevo Digibyte, entre otras. Cada vez veo que va bajando más y voy empezando a tener mis dudas sobre si venderlas con pérdidas o no. Alguien puede hacerme alguna recomendación en relación a Digibyte?

Gracias.


----------



## psiloman (9 Jul 2017)

Melasdas, estás en igual situación que yo con varias monedas. En la mayoría no pierdo aún, pero jode haber llegado a X Fiat virtualmente y ahora tener un 30 o 40 % menos.

Tengo mis dudas, pero estoy en esto para largo plazo, creo firmemente que al final saldré ganando. Y bastante, pero las gacelillas nos vamos a comer unos cuantos meneos antes de sacar algo realmente jugoso de criptolandia.


----------



## kokoliso1 (9 Jul 2017)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hace tiempo que llevo Digibyte, entre otras. Cada vez veo que va bajando más y voy empezando a tener mis dudas sobre si venderlas con pérdidas o no. Alguien puede hacerme alguna recomendación en relación a Digibyte?
> 
> Gracias.



No entres con nada que no estés dispuesto a perder.

Respecto a salirse en pérdidas ya cada cual es cada cual, he visto buenos rebotes y he perdido dinero por salirme por miedo, pero también imagina que la sacan del exchange, creo que fue QORA en Poloniex hace poco, y palmas casi todo....


----------



## tio_argyle (9 Jul 2017)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hace tiempo que llevo Digibyte, entre otras. Cada vez veo que va bajando más y voy empezando a tener mis dudas sobre si venderlas con pérdidas o no. Alguien puede hacerme alguna recomendación en relación a Digibyte?
> 
> Gracias.



A todos los nuevos nos pasa, comprar arriba tiene estas cosas... Yo no vendo en perdidas nunca, porque intento comprar solo lo que me da confianza y no me genera dudas... Así aguantar estos chaparrones se lleva mejor.
Compra en lo que confies, y si es en momentos en los que todo está rojo en vez de en medio de fuertes subidas, mejor que mejor...
Saludos.


----------



## plus ultra (9 Jul 2017)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hace tiempo que llevo Digibyte, entre otras. Cada vez veo que va bajando más y voy empezando a tener mis dudas sobre si venderlas con pérdidas o no. Alguien puede hacerme alguna recomendación en relación a Digibyte?
> 
> Gracias.



Cada cual tiene su forma de operar,pero eso te lo tienes que plantear primero,entras en un precio para salir en positivo y en negativo,un ejemplo:

Entras en 100 y te planteas una salida en positivo del 50% bien llegado a 150 sales o sacas la inversion 100 y dejas tus ganacias generando.

Caso contrario te planteas unas perdidas maximas digamos 30% cuando llegue a 70 vendes y a otra cosa.


En tu caso si ya llevas mucho perdido y lo que vas a recuperar no te va a solucionar nada dejalo,pero planteate una salida y deja la orden puesta,las criptos tienen una cosa para esto que es muy buena y son los pump ponte una operacion de venta y alomejor coje uno a tu moneda y vendes o el mercado cambia y se pone alcista cuando menos te lo esperes.

PD:si alguno tiene BYTBALL hoy estan repartiendo,airdrop.


----------



## juli (9 Jul 2017)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hace tiempo que llevo Digibyte, entre otras. Cada vez veo que va bajando más y voy empezando a tener mis dudas sobre si venderlas con pérdidas o no. Alguien puede hacerme alguna recomendación en relación a Digibyte?
> 
> Gracias.



A mí me fue de cine con Digibyte , agradecidísmo al robotito...ojalá te vaya bien.

Has esperado muchísimo desde maximos , aunque no sé en cuánto entrarías, pero si llevas mucho, el ATH está claro que te lo has chupado. 

Digibyte tiene una enorme comunidad detrás y resiste bien pumps continuos...en mi opinión, será pumpeada de nuevo. La verdad es que estás en torno a un -80% de ATH y no tienes tanto que perder si te pones a esperar. Si sales ahora y zumba , se te va a quedar una cara histórica.

Si yo estuviese en tu posición, hodl a saco. Digibyte se jugó su privilegiado status en el acto de citi en Singapur hace mes y pico estaba clarísimo que era una encrucijada, pues los pumps en los que llevaba un mes y la dejaron al borde del top ten ya requerían monstrosas cantidades de pasta para ser productivos, con lo que de no triunfar y convertirse en la apuesta sólida que nunca fue la iba a deja sin fundamentos...y sin pumps...a un paso de una torta morrocotuda que es lo que pasó. La caída de Digibyte tiene mitad de barrido general y mitad de caída particular de su propio proyecto.

Ahora bien, no me cabe duda de que en Singapur Digibyte tuvo propuestas y contactos, pues se presentó allí en una posición privilegiada...es muy de suponer, pese a la desidia que destila su proyecto desde siempre, que ello y el trastazo posterior le habrá estimulado a mover el culo, tanto en currarse más su producto, como en aprovechar alguno de esos contactos...con lo que , en mi opinión, un buen rebote es más que probable. Y si se da con fuerza, no es nada descartable que sus holders sigan ahí en adelante fieles al proyecto.

Desde dónde , ya es cosa del contexto general..pero vamos, yo , y hablo por y para mí no soltaría nada ahora, ni loco : Casi nada que ganar y mínimo un X2 , a nada que zumbe , que perder. Un hodl de libro.


Espero que , unida a las que ya te han dado, te pueda valer mi opinión , que desde luego no es ningún consejo. Antes de tomar una decisión, yo me repasaría el último mes de su hilo de BTCtalk para captar por dónde anda la gente / que estará jodidilla seguro, pero también con ciertas perspctivas haia el proyecto...o NO . EN ese hilo podrás captar el ambiente y currarte con éso y lo nuestro una decisión bien fundada /.

Suerte.


----------



## Divad (9 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado ...
> Clapham no comprender a los goyim que llevan toda su vida en cryptobosque y no ven los cryptoarboles . Es de manual hoyga ...
> 
> 
> ...




Ya tenías que sacar tu huella de "ser elegido", creyéndote un ser superior por ser el chico gracioso de mantenimiento del sistema. Todos somos los elegidos y aquellos que estén "despiertos" sabrán que todo es una ilusión.

Cuánto cobras por cada gracias que recibes que no sean de tus multicuentas? ::

No vendáis en perdidas, todas van a volver a ser regadas de nuevo. Algunas más que otras pero todas tendrán su fiesta.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (9 Jul 2017)

Clapham queremos foto postureta con el laptop y el traje de hugo boss jajaja me meo con este tio


----------



## davitin (10 Jul 2017)

Joder, otra vez caida en picado total, y peor que la anterior...cada vez hay menos espacio entre la subida y la nueva bajada, esta vez han sido ambas cosas en el mismo dia (subida y bajada)...que va a pasar ahora?


----------



## clakar (10 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, otra vez caida en picado total, y peor que la anterior...cada vez hay menos espacio entre la subida y la nueva bajada, esta vez han sido ambas cosas en el mismo dia (subida y bajada)...que va a pasar ahora?



A ver... Yo esto lo veo "asín":

- Hay mucha propaganda para sacar al fiat, es lo que se está viendo, decaps a saco. Han metido mucha mierda que si BTC va a petar, que si mu caro, ji ji ja ja
- Las gacelas corren... Yo soy holder, voy a aguantar a saco
- Tengo dos opciones: aguanto y en agosto las gacelas fiateras vuelven a la santa madre iglesia bitcoñera y los precios skyrocketean... O me fostio

Es todo muy personal, depende de la situación de cada uno, de como es uno y de lo que se juega... Yo ya he venido a las bicoñas llorado


----------



## endemoniado (10 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, otra vez caida en picado total, y peor que la anterior...cada vez hay menos espacio entre la subida y la nueva bajada, esta vez han sido ambas cosas en el mismo dia (subida y bajada)...que va a pasar ahora?



Después de unas semanas locas de panic buying vienen las lógicas correcciones y el panic sell. Coño, que ETH estaba a 5 míseros dólares hace a penas seis meses ¿de verdad alguien pensaba que estaba entrando tanto fiat como para que su valor llegase a rozar 400$ en tan poco tiempo? y más que caerá, su precio ahora mismo es totalmente irreal, una expectativa a medio-largo plazo que a corto no se va a cumplir. La incertidumbre con el futuro del BTC y las shitICOs que salen como hongos tampoco ayudan.

El fiat puramente especulativo que entró a hacer caja está cazando las últimas gacelillas. Queda al menos otra bajada brusca y luego quien sabe si un lateral-bajista o una nueva fase de euforia. El que se lo plantee como una inversión a cinco-diez años vista y haya apostado por las criptos top no debería preocuparse.


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, otra vez caida en picado total, y peor que la anterior...cada vez hay menos espacio entre la subida y la nueva bajada, esta vez han sido ambas cosas en el mismo dia (subida y bajada)...que va a pasar ahora?



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

En pocas palabras lo que ha escrito endemoniado cito abajo:
"
Después de unas semanas locas de panic buying vienen las lógicas correcciones y el panic sell. Coño, que ETH estaba a 5 míseros dólares hace a penas seis meses ¿de verdad alguien pensaba que estaba entrando tanto fiat como para que su valor llegase a rozar 400$ en tan poco tiempo? y más que caerá, su precio ahora mismo es totalmente irreal, una expectativa a medio-largo plazo que a corto no se va a cumplir. La incertidumbre con el futuro del BTC y las shitICOs que salen como hongos tampoco ayudan.

El fiat puramente especulativo que entró a hacer caja está cazando las últimas gacelillas. Queda al menos otra bajada brusca y luego quien sabe si un lateral-bajista o una nueva fase de euforia. El que se lo plantee como una inversión a cinco-diez años vista y haya apostado por las criptos top no debería preocuparse. "

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Basicamente lo que ha escrito el clapham...y lo lleva diciendo desde hace rato...

ethereum no puede subir tanto sin tener una bajada más brusca, igualmente bitcoin sigue inflado...y tanto padre (bitcoin) como madre (ethereum), tienen que desinflarse mas... despues de eso habra nuevamente fiesta.

Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## juli (10 Jul 2017)

Más smple : En qué coin estás ?

Qué vende , hace o va a hacer ? Ves a la gente pidiendo su servicio en el futuro...o tenía unos colorines molones y un chart en erección ?

Y ya. Qué agotamiento, joder...


----------



## clakar (10 Jul 2017)

Hostias como panes,el ETH cayendo en picado...

La hostia que se está dando desde junio es de órdago,brutal.

Cómo siga así, el BTC se lo zampa. Vamos a ver en agosto qué pasa...


----------



## juli (10 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Hostias como panes,el ETH cayendo en picado...
> 
> La hostia que se está dando desde junio es de órdago,brutal.
> 
> Cómo siga así, el BTC se lo zampa. Vamos a ver en agosto qué pasa...



Pero tú no venías ya llorado y curado de espantos y megagigahostiones de hórdago at the edge of the abyss???

Entre gacelillas en peregrinación al cepillo BITCoñero y zampadas , a ver si las reminiscencias bitcoñeras nos van a llevar al OPUS como Divad lleva ETH a Sión .

Algo concreto que apuntale la debacle de ETH...o manolismo en néctar como antes lo fue a cuenta de truño-Dash, gili-LTC , etc... ? 

Porque asín :bla: :bla: :bla: y poco más. 

Un saludo.


----------



## clakar (10 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pero tú no venías llorado y curado de espantos y megagigahostiones de hórdago at the edge of the abyss???
> 
> Entre gacelillas en peregrinación al cepillo BITCoñero y zampadas , a ver si las reminiscencias bitcoñeras nos van a llevar al OPUS como Divad lleva ETH a Sión .
> 
> ...



No tengo ETH's, me la resbala, de hecho estoy trolleándolo a la baja, y pinta bien, por ahora.

Lo gordo, al coin, a esperar. Cuando baje el BTC entro de nuevo. Pero entrar, entro.

Anda que no han jodido eteristas por aquí, tenéis que estar que echáis humo, por lo que veo.

Mucho dolor veo, la hostia que os estáis dando es brutal. A ver si holdeando os recuperáis, y si es así, me como el owned. 

Esto de las bits como el stock market tiene algo que tenéis que tener en cuenta: el sentimiento de todos de que cuando algo está hyped y se huele se manda por lo general al carajo.

Vitalik Buterin: Ethereum

Lo que dijo el Buterin lo ha terminado de rematar:


----------



## paketazo (10 Jul 2017)

Estabais buenos para invertir en derivados...pero si esto es una perita en dulce, y tened en cuenta que no seguirá por mucho tiempo en esta situación.

Haber invertido 10K $ hace unos meses y tener hoy 100K, es practicamente el reflejo de cualquier holder en este "mercadillo"

Los habrá por medio que la han cagado por salirse antes o por entrar en alguna de las escasas que la han cagado, pero como yo lo veo, esto ha sido lanzar el dardo con los ojos cerrados y dar en la diana el 90% de las veces.

ETH de 0,5$ a 400$
Dash de 2$ a 220$
XRP de 0,005$ a 0,40$
Monero de 0,5$ a 50$
...

Chavales, si os quejais ahora por correcciones de ETH de 400 a 200 despues de ver de dónde viene...pues...para mi es como llorar por pincharse un dedo con un alfiler despues de haber sobrevivido a una caida desde un quinto.

Si os sirve de algo, a los que esteis intranquilos, pillaros una gráfica de Apple de muy largo plazo, e id mirando los movimientos que ha dado.

La verticalidad que vemos en cryptoland...BTC incluido, es insana...¿como coño se va a sustentar una subida de 20X en unas pocas semanas si no se recicla el dinero que ha entrado?

Nadie va a comprar acelgas a 30€ despues de haberlas visto a 1€ semanas atrás, sin embargo, es posible que tras verlas a 30€ si se ven de nuevo a 10€, la gente se empiece a animar a comprarlas de nuevo antes de que puedan volver a subir a 30€

Es la psicologia de los mercados...si a mayores, las acelgas se convierten en plato popular, o tienen unas atribuciones dietéticas cojonudas...pues es posible que sigan subiendo a muy largo plazo.

Hay que distribuir...meteroslo en la cabeza...y esto estará bien ditribuido cuando la gente venda, y lo que tenía atesorado una persona, pase a ser el tesoro de 10...y luego de 100...si no...esto no va a ningún lado.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (10 Jul 2017)

...y porque no tengo una María Fontaneda a mano, que si no ya me había abierto las venas... 


MA-VU-RRO.


----------



## Divad (10 Jul 2017)

Etheroll vuelve a tener "errores" 

Etheroll (DICE) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

A la tarde me meto en una exchange y le meto chicha con venta programada... Veré que pasa...

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (10 Jul 2017)

WINGS en pleno error too... ::

Qué será-será...lo que hace de ETH y su cascada el nuevo Aokigahara global ??? 



Misterios "de zin rezorvé" y tal...  / enséñame la patitaaa, beibeeee... /


----------



## Divad (10 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> WINGS en pleno error too... ::
> 
> Qué será-será...lo que hace de ETH y su cascada el nuevo Aokigahara global ???
> 
> ...



Está entrando droJa muy potente y misteriosa... :XX:


----------



## Angelillo23 (10 Jul 2017)

El ripple esta ahora calentito calentito para llenar un par de bolsas...


----------



## Claudius (10 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> y los ricos no compran cryptos ...compran hectareas de terreno en Argentina o Nueva Zelanda ....( y bunkers )



Y cryptos muchacho, y cryptos. 



clapham2 dijo:


> El problema que ve el clapham es que la gente " piensa " que las cryptos son riqueza y no lo son ...un btc vale supuestamente X pero hasta *que no lo vendes* vale , supuestamente X . Si todo el mundo cree que vale supuestamente X ( pero no lo vende porque cree que valdra supuestamente 10X ) tenemos una capmarket de supuestamente X ....



No entiendes que con Btc o subyacentes ya puedes comprar en casi toda Europa comida, y además te la llevan a casa.
Puedes viajar en Avión. 
Comprar viviendas.
Pagar impuestos, en Suiza. 
Alquilar un chevy de última generación.
Todo ello en Europa. 

Tienes que aprender mucho todavía. Lo que entra en crypto, un % elevado se queda en crypto.
Todo está supeditado al conocimiento, y cada usuario que se mete buscando el pelotazo, lo consiga o no. Aprende el potencial.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 Jul 2017)

Entramos en barrena


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (10 Jul 2017)

Modo pánico: ON. Un día duro para los Holdianos.


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Entramos en barrena



Esto es de lo que yo he venido hablando....por lo que respecta a mi...el Marketcap debe bajar aun mas, puede que suba de nuevo a los 90k o un poco mas...pero para mi el marketcap debe bajar a menos de 84k...en los proximos meses mi estimado es ver moverse el marketcap entre los 74 y 85k...aproximadamente y quedarse asi un tiempo (un par de meses tal vez) esto deberia ser lo natural...

concuerdo de nuevo con el clapham, la gente no va a invertir o himbertir como dicen por aqui algunos....en cryptos si solo les alcanza para comer y comprar lo necesario, pagara arrendos, bills, cosas de la vida diaria...la gente millonaria invierte en terrenos...la tierra es mas sinonimo deriqueza y poder que las cryptos...Si bien en Europa y Japon ya aceptan bitcoins u otras altcoins como medio de pago para algunas cosas...todavia el fiat manda es estos paises, y en el resto del mundo si que menos.... y eso no va a cambiar este año, tenganlo claro.


Saludos desde Colombia,


----------



## davitin (10 Jul 2017)

Como veis lo de pasar bitcoin a thether(usdt)? Thther mantendra la paridad con el dolar en un contexto de bajada?


----------



## serlec (10 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham propone hacer una colecta para que el Max redoble , mejor triplique sus esfuerzos por promocionar el criptotulipan entre las masas
> esas que por millones , ops sorry ....cientos de miles ...ops sorry again ....decenas de miles ...ops sorry again ....algunos miles
> que ven sus Max Report ...donde le pagan en rub....dolares fiat
> Tambien habria que echarle una mano al pobre de Jeff ...que desde que dejo el alcohol es otro ..mas triste , mas derroido ...pero con mejor higado
> ...



Soy novato y por lo tanto no me atrevo a discutir a penas nada, en ETH puedo estar Ok en que hay sido un chorreo casi constante desde los 400$ pero BTC estuvo en 2100 y volvió a pasar los 2600 no tengo tan claro que no haya rebote después de lo de hoy, eso sí, antes de lo del 1 de agosto mejor estar limpio de polvo y paja...


----------



## juli (10 Jul 2017)

ETH/TenX bajo los 1:350 de ICO

IOTA en un 30 y pico % de precio de salida

PIVX en 1$ y pico 



No pintan malas cifras para empezar a promediar .


Personalmente, creo que en un giro las revalorizaciones por X veces quedarán para coins "asequibles" / Buenos tokens...plataformas fuera el top ten /. El fin de los barridos dificilmente dejará proyectos del TOP TEN a tiro de currela...aunque pasta que se quiera diversificar sacándola del fork de BTC probablemente opte por ellas.

Dificil elección y momento muy importante para quien tenga recursos.


----------



## tixel (10 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La formula existe ...El clapham no se refiere al elixir de la vida , buah ...eso y mierda de avestruz es lo mismo . Vivir eternamente ? NO , THANKS ...
> Dentro de 50 anos habra moneda unica , gobierno mundial unico , comida unica , sexo unico :8: y todo unico ...NIET ...
> El clapham se refiere a la formula para dar el pelotazo ...
> El secreto mejor guardado .
> ...



Y todo por la puñetera avaricia, si la gente tuviese la fe de la que presume, paciencia y ..un poco de FIAT no tendria porque pasarlo mal con tanto vaiven. No es acertar un 10x o incluso un 100x, el cual yo doy por hecho en cualquiera del TOP 10 , por mucha incertidumbre sino el momento en que lo va a hacer y como ninguno tenemos bola de cristal lo sensato es holdear o bien fundirse los beneficios entre pump y pump con dos cojones, y si despues pierdes el autobus pues que te quiten lo bailao. Lo que no se puede es nadar y guardar la ropa.
Con respecto a tu teroia de que este chiringuito se sostiene por el fiat es de perogrullo, para eso no hace falta ser un judio sionista. El asunto es que el que tiene fiat metido en 100.000 chanchullos burbujeados actualmente, empezando por la joya de la corona APPLE o la fabrica de humo TESLA no va a querer perder su STATUS QUO y lo mismo que ha metido su dinero en cuanta burbuja hubiese aunque no entiendiese de la misa la mitad, metera el dinero en criptoland si es ahi donde no va a perder hasta la camisa. Al loro pues


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Jul 2017)

Hay que ver que pasa entre el 14 y el 31 de Julio....la gente en criptolandia se esta enloqueciendo desde ya....

Saludos.


----------



## Divad (10 Jul 2017)

Mañana toca paripé

Chamber of Digital Commerce To Host “Congressional Blockchain Education Day” on July 11th

“We are delighted that so many of the Chamber’s members are flying in to Washington, D.C. to meet with and help educate our legislators and their staff on this breakthrough and potentially *multi-trillion-dollar technology*,” said Chamber of Digital Commerce Founder and President Perianne Boring. “We’re honored that participants will have the opportunity to hear directly from Members of the Congressional Blockchain Caucus.”


----------



## Kondarra (10 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La formula existe ...El clapham no se refiere al elixir de la vida , buah ...eso y mierda de avestruz es lo mismo . Vivir eternamente ? NO , THANKS ...
> 
> Dentro de 50 anos habra moneda unica , gobierno mundial unico , comida unica , sexo unico :8: y todo unico ...NIET ...
> 
> ...





Uno se desconecta unos días, vuelve, y al clapham ya le dan hasta 3 thanks en un mensaje. Para fundamentales no sé cómo interpretarlo


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 Jul 2017)

Clapham q te parece bitbay? Cumple con las condiciones q dices.


----------



## Divad (10 Jul 2017)

No solo cryptolandía tiene malas noticias... Clapham también los tiene .. le van a quitar el trabajo :: Google está financiando un futuro donde los robots escriben las noticias



Spoiler



Al final te darás cuenta que eres tratado como otro "goyim".


----------



## melasdas1 (10 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> A mí me fue de cine con Digibyte , agradecidísmo al robotito...ojalá te vaya bien.
> 
> Has esperado muchísimo desde maximos , aunque no sé en cuánto entrarías, pero si llevas mucho, el ATH está claro que te lo has chupado.
> 
> ...




Mil gracias por el consejo. Tal y como están las cosas lo único que me queda es holdear y esperar que la cosa remonte un poco para poder salirme con menos pérdidas.


----------



## remonster (10 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis lo de pasar bitcoin a thether(usdt)? Thther mantendra la paridad con el dolar en un contexto de bajada?



Animo Davitinos... los dos digitos de ETH ya no estan lejos...


----------



## kokoliso1 (10 Jul 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Animo Davitinos... los dos digitos de ETH ya no estan lejos...



Eso espero para volver a entrar en ETH


----------



## juli (10 Jul 2017)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Mil gracias por el consejo. Tal y como están las cosas lo único que me queda es holdear y esperar que la cosa remonte un poco para poder salirme con menos pérdidas.



Ya te he dicho que no es un consejo, hombre...estuve en Digibyte y te comento lo que ví , lo que me pareció y lo que YO haría ahora de no haber saltado . 

Suerte con ello, éso sí. 

_____________________________________________________________


Hay una cuestión cuyo analisis creo que se agradecería enormemente a los veteranos del hilo / Alxemi,Claudius, paketazo... / y quien se considere en condiciones y criterio para hacerlo.

Qué dilemas tiene BTC con sus cambios inminentes ? Es prudente conservar toda la posición que se tenga ? Ampliarla incluso ?

Un esfuerzo, please...en este contexto tan particular , entiendo que procede especialmente.

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (10 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hay una cuestión cuyo analisis creo que se agradecería enormemente a los veteranos del hilo / Alxemi,Claudius, paketazo... / o quien se considere en condiciones y criterio para hacerlo.
> 
> Qué dilemas tiene BTC con sus cambios inminentes ?



Creo que ya lo he comentado..
Que se bifurque, ergo su par respecto a $ pierda valor.



juli dijo:


> Es prudente conservar toda la posición que se tenga ?



Si conservas y hay bifurcación pasará como en eth, así que ahí se tiene el ejemplo para que se estime en consecuencia. 2 token, 2 valores respecto a par de fiat. Y los exchange los comerciarán, es pasta llovida para ellos.
Qué la gente decida cual compra.




juli dijo:


> Ampliarla incluso ?



Yo he reducido bastante, prefiero tener munición cuando llegue la hora para comprar. En el siguiente ciclo.


----------



## juli (10 Jul 2017)

Claudius

O sea...crees que es una posibilidad palpable que pierda valor ?

Y que lo gane , no ? / es la blockchain por excelencia en un contexto de puro derrumbe y entrando en unas perspectivas de desarrollo se supone que mucho más limpias y potentes que las que ha tenido los últimos meses /


----------



## bizkaiarober (11 Jul 2017)

Un nota de humor... no he podido evitarlo


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y no sabes por que te van mal las cosas ?



...pero qué sabrás tú cómo me va a mí nada, tontoloscojones , ni lo que sé o dejo de saber... :o ::

Córtate un pelo payaso, que menudo peligro tienes para el que no te conozca...a ver si a alguien le va a dar por creerse tus chuminadas, con lo que cuesta ahorrar 4 chavos.


----------



## Claudius (11 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Claudius
> 
> O sea...crees que es una posibilidad palpable que pierda valor ?



En los escenarios que se plantean *para mi* si. 
Pero a saber lo que va a ocurrir.. Hay tufo bajista por fundamental, el UASF es una realidad. Pero también que hay jugadores de ajedrez de grandes capitales (en tokens) así que las manos fuertes dictarán. Como en todos los mercados especulativos.



juli dijo:


> Claudius
> Y que lo gane , no ?



A largo plazo si, en los próximos meses..
De ahí el mantra del hold! 
No apto para un hilo de especulación. :Baile:


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2017)

Borro la respuesta, pues no quoteé al forero , éste se ha llevado sus posts y parece que desbarro solo.


----------



## Divad (11 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por demostrar tus intereses en el foro... Estarás contento con los bots, eh! Dejarás de hacer el paripé :XX: 

Eso es ser el elegido? :XX::: 


Spoiler










> "Te advierto, quienquiera que fueres tú, que deseas sondear los arcanos de la naturaleza, que si no hallas dentro de ti mismo aquello que buscas, tampoco podrás hallarlo fuera. Si tú ignoras las excelencias de tu propia casa, ¿cómo pretendes encontrar otras excelencias? En ti se halla oculto el Tesoro de los Tesoros. Hombre, conócete a ti mismo y conocerás el universo y a los dioses". - Templo de Apolo








*Mina de oro para todos! Explotadlas cabrones!!!

Las fiestas "locas" del Sistema están pagadas!!!*






EtherDelta
Entré con 4.4 ETH

:Baile::Baile::Baile:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 02:45 ----------

En la próxima que entren a jugar a los dados ganan los que estén en la mesa :fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## Helios_pc (11 Jul 2017)

Por lo que veo, la fiesta y la música se la están llevando a otro lado y no nos han invitado. Al final, clapham tenía razón. Se merece todos los míseros thanks

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Por lo que veo, la fiesta y la música se la están llevando a otro lado y no nos han invitado. Al final, clapham tenía razón. Se merece todos los míseros thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Si claro, te crees que van a dejar el filon.

Anda que no faltan cosas por pasar...solo las mejoras en bitcoin y ethereum ya pueden de por si comvulsionar totalmente el mercado, a final de mes ya te digo yo que vamos para arriba otra vez.

Todo esto hay que tomarlo de otra forma...ahora muchas monedas se estan poniendo asequibles, por mi ojala que bajen mucho mas, bitcoin y ethereum, y otras.


----------



## paketazo (11 Jul 2017)

De nuevo el juego de siempre...

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Ethereum (by @AltSheets)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - BTC / LITE (by @AltSheets)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Bitcoin (by @AltSheets)

No están entrando apenas más coins que lo existente en los exchangers, pro lo tanto, la bajada como se ve en muchas monedas, es con el volumen que hay en los mismos.

NEM por ejemplo, por poner una diferente del top 10, ha bajado un 25% con 6 millones de $, cuando capitaliza más de 1000, o sea, que con los pies en el suelo:

¿Una coin baja 1/4 de su valor con un 0,6% de su capitalización?

Seamos serios señores...esto lo han orquestado los algoritmos y las programaciones de los bots en los exchangers.

Sacuden y sacuden y entran y entran comisiones.

¿hasta dónde?

Pues quién sabe, pero no creo que tampoco les interese demasiado bajarlo al infierno por lo que podría pasar, y las dudas que se podrían generar.

Nada que no se haya visto en el pasado con mamá BTC.

para los más especuladores, bonito momento, pues facilmente en próximas ssemanas con un buen timing se podrán agenciar facilmente un 50% de lo que s einvierta...

Mal momento para los nuevos que se han subido al tren las últimas semanas, pero ya se les avisó al vender el billete que este tren era en plan "montaña rusa"

Suerte a todos, y repetir una vez más lo que todos sabemos...¡solo lo que se esté dispuesto a perder!

Buen día.


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

Algun valiente se atreve a dar cifras tope (a la baja y de rebote) en referencia a bitcoin, eth, ripple? Desde la perspectiva del "hablar por hablar" y el puro y el coñac en la mano, por supuesto.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 06:25 ----------

Yo a bitcoin lo veo en 2000-1800 dolares, y en cuanto a eth aun tendra razon el folla-bitcoins y se quedara en 2 cifras...todo esto antes de subir otra vez.

Yo lo veo como una oportunidad de oro, si se repiten los subidones mas adelante claro.

Os imaginais que llegamos al marketcap de hace 3 meses y luego vuelve a ponerse a tope? Animo coño, que aun nos podemos forrar de forma rapida.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jul 2017)

En vez de hacerle el juego al trollazo bipolar de clapclapman, leeros dos o tres veces los post de gente como paketazo y otros foreros habituales...
Saludos.

PD: BTC llegando a 50% dominance... veremos qué pasa ahí.


----------



## Angelillo23 (11 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo voy una por una mirando, algunas les veo potencial (monero), otras como Ripple me atraen y me espantan a la vez.
> 
> Me gusta que sea de software libre, que tenga el apoyo de los bancos, y el Market Cap, pero me mosquea enormemente que no tenga minado (que es lo que está en plena burbuja, y dá y dará mucho valor a las criptos), que tienda a la centralización, tanto por su creación como por la distribución de las criptos, pero especialmente porque solo un tercio de los 100.000.000.000 de Ripple (que por otra parte es un número brutal), están en el mercado, siendo el resto "guardado" por sus promotores (banca).
> 
> Yo creo que la Banca está más perdida que nadie, y que puede que Ripple sea en un futuro su sistema de Blockchain, comercio interno, contratos... y eso tiene valor (lo mismo mucho, aunque yo lo veo como un paso intermedio, una prueba, nada definitivo), pero la moneda en si, lo veo más como una manera de la Banca de subirse al carro intentando seguir teniendo el poder y marcando las reglas, que una cripto que pueda responder a las necesidades que se están gestando.



Ni te molestes, por aquí parece que no hay mucho interés en ripple.

Yo si tengo una modesta cantidad, y lo que dices es probablemente la mayor pega, aunque los creadores ya se pronunciaron y se comprometieron a no liberar mas de X cantidad al mes para no saturar el mercado.

Personalmente, creo que ripple puede ser bastante útil en el futuro si de verdad llega a desplazar a swift, y que veremos un buen crecimiento cuando toda la neblina de agosto se disipe.

Si quieres subir a bordo, estas semanas son las buenas; esta madrugada tocó los 0.15€


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

Ethereum a 183 dolares, su puta madre....


----------



## Kondarra (11 Jul 2017)

El desplome actual ya sí me asusta. Los pasados los capeé con tranquilidad pero el de hoy da miedo.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (11 Jul 2017)

Yo compré 2k € casi en máximos de ETH. Bravo yo.

Mira que como se ponga en dos dígitos da ganas de meterle 500 pavos o un 1k, aun a riesgo de perderlo...


----------



## remonster (11 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ethereum a 183 dolares, su puta madre....



Aun le quedan 83 de bajada...creo que voy a comprar unas chapas de shitereum a dos cifras....cuando estabiliceun poco...


----------



## serlec (11 Jul 2017)

alopez76 dijo:


> Desde la opinión de uno que no tiene ni puta idea, yo hace 1 semana que vendí lo poco que tenía. parece que va todo sin frenos para abajo...¿alguien aguanta?



Yo aguanto con cifras modestas pero acumulando perdidas desde Junio, pero una cosa esta clara, estas caídas sin justificación aparente y de todas y cada una de la monedas, unas y otras menos eso si ( todo el mundo hablando del 1 de Agosto, no leí a nadie comentar nada del 10 de Julio ) espantan a los inversores y dan una imagen de manipulación del mercado que la verdad no dan ganas de repetir la experiencia.


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> El desplome actual ya sí me asusta. Los pasados los capeé con tranquilidad pero el de hoy da miedo.



Yo he metido todo en thether(usdt) y parece que si mantiene la paridad con el dolar, mas o menos...no me fio de tener la pasta en ninguna coin ahora mismo...todo sea que los de thether no quiebren ni se piren con los millones::


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Aun le quedan 83 de bajada...creo que voy a comprar unas chapas de shitereum a dos cifras....cuando estabiliceun poco...



Y bitcoin hasta donde llegara? Los vendiste todos cuando subieron? Te quedaste unos cuantos "porsiaca"? No creo que te haga mucha gracia la bajada de bitcoin.

Vamos remonster, abrete::

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 07:53 ----------




serlec dijo:


> Yo aguanto con cifras modestas pero acumulando perdidas desde Junio, pero una cosa esta clara, estas caídas sin justificación aparente y de todas y cada una de la monedas, unas y otras menos eso si ( todo el mundo hablando del 1 de Agosto, no leí a nadie comentar nada del 10 de Julio ) espantan a los inversores y dan una imagen de manipulación del mercado que la verdad no dan ganas de repetir la experiencia.



Si, como tu dices la sensacion de manipulacion es absoluta y no mola nada...al principio teniamos la sensacion que haciendo analisis tecnico, fundamental, metiendote en foros, etc, podias controlar algo del tema, pero que va...lo unico que funciona es comprar muy barato, holdear a medio-largo plazo y esperar el mejor momento para vender rapidamente...tambien, como tu dices, aqui te despluman en una semana y se te quitan las ganas de mas...no se yo tampoco si el inversor "tipo" del ibex se va a querer meter en esta jungla, esto es como los barrios bajos del bronx.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jul 2017)

La única pena es no haber sabido vender parte de los beneficios arriba para poder recomprar ahora... pero de todo se aprende.
HOLD!


----------



## vyk (11 Jul 2017)

Yo sigo aguantando. Ahí se queda...

Desde luego la imagen de manipulación que están proyectando no es agradable. Mucha gente se lo va a pensar antes de volver a entrar.


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2017)

Alguien recuerda lo de "vamos a suplicar regulación" ?

Qué referencia de valor puede ofrecer una blockchain sin un respaldo objetivo férreo ?

Habrá alguna lo suficientemente cercana al poder como para ofrecer una referencia minimamente objetiva ? 

Comenzarán las propuestas tuteladas por papá establishment a ofrecerse por las esquinas ...o comenzará alguna ya contrastada a aceptar esa definición inexcusable de su valor pasando por el aro "solucionador" pertinente ? / cómo consigues llegar a "tu solución" ? ... creando antes la necesidad...y el problema . Qué hay más viejo que ésto ? / 

Todo pende de un hilo y está a un único paso : Que una blockchain tecnicamente capaz y un organismo regulador de referencia se estrechen la mano. Alguien cree que la borregada , cuya llegada se espera en Shitland con cuchillo, tenedor y servilleta anudada al pescuezo se va a abrir las venas por 4 "pajas libertarias" ? El factor más determinante de la "economía paralela" era la tecnología...o la DELIBERADA inhibición del establishment global ? 
...por favor...por favor...

Un paso...o ésto.


/ Nosotros...o el caos - que también somos nosotros - /.


----------



## common sense (11 Jul 2017)

Sangre en las calles


----------



## Merlin (11 Jul 2017)

Yo sigo holdeando, cuando me metí sabía perfectamente que era una inversión a largo plazo (6 meses a 2 años) por lo que las fluctuaciones diarias me importan un bledo.

Otra cosa: si los mineros logran activar el SegWit2x ahora en julio (lo más probable) el 1 de agosto no pasará nada con Bitcoin, aunque en Noviembre sí que podría haber un Hard Fork.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jul 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo sigo holdeando, cuando me metí sabía perfectamente que era una inversión a largo plazo (6 meses a 2 años) por lo que las fluctuaciones diarias me importan un bledo.
> 
> Otra cosa: si los mineros logran activar el SegWit2x ahora en julio (lo más probable) el 1 de agosto no pasará nada con Bitcoin, aunque en Noviembre sí que podría haber un Hard Fork.



Pienso lo mismo.


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

Lo mismo hoy vuelve a subir todo, esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Estad atentos si quereis hacer el clasico mete-saca a bitcoin o a eth por que se prestan a ello.


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Otra cosa: si los mineros logran activar el SegWit2x ahora en julio (lo más probable) el 1 de agosto no pasará nada con Bitcoin, aunque en Noviembre sí que podría haber un Hard Fork.



Porqué lo entiendes así ?


----------



## serlec (11 Jul 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo sigo holdeando, cuando me metí sabía perfectamente que era una inversión a largo plazo (6 meses a 2 años) por lo que las fluctuaciones diarias me importan un bledo.
> 
> Otra cosa: si los mineros logran activar el SegWit2x ahora en julio (lo más probable) el 1 de agosto no pasará nada con Bitcoin, aunque en Noviembre sí que podría haber un Hard Fork.



Yo seguiré aguantando, tenia pensado hasta fin de año básicamente porque de tradear no tengo puta idea y cuatro movimientos que he hecho siempre han salido al revés así que nos queda el medio largo plazo, pero todo depende del precio al que entras en la inversión, si te has subido al tren como yo el mes pasado y al poco te encuentras con un -30% te planteas si era el momento y la inversión adecuada.


----------



## psiloman (11 Jul 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Sangre en las calles



Efectivamente, y más que va a correr. 

Para el que tenga cash se avecinan chollos interesantes. El problema es que los que aún estamos dentro en algunos proyectos, en menor o mayor medida estamos pillando un palo considerable.

Yo no pierdo respecto al Fiat que metí, pero si hubiera vendido todo en su momento tendría en los dos próximos meses un panorama idílico para recomprar a precios de verdadera ganga los proyectos que sé que van a ir para adelante. Llevo poco en esto y espero aprender de los errores.

Por cierto la manipulación del mercado da asco, se quitan las ganas de seguir, aunque era un tema con el que contábamos. En cualquier caso, ni todo era tan bonito con las vacas gordas y + 15 % diarios en todo, ni ahora nos tenemos que rasgar las vestiduras, estaba claro que íbamos a tener una gran corrección y en ella estamos. Y lo que queda.

Como dice un amigo mío: "mucha pacencia".


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2017)

psiloman

Pero quién te dice que ésto es una corrección ? 

Hay otro forero que dice que la clave es dónde hayas entrado. OK...todo estaría a huevo entonces para quein tuviese cash ahora mismo...y tristemente, paketazo sí te da un límite acertado : "lo que puedas perder".

Y es que la clave real es "hasta dónde puede ir todo ".

Cada exchange tiene un precio...o sea, no existe UN precio. La quinta esencia tecnológica del Valor...no facilita valor alguno. Bingo.


----------



## serlec (11 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> psiloman
> 
> Pero quién te dice que ésto es una corrección ?
> 
> ...



Yo estoy con lo leído más arriba de la regulación, que nadie la reclama cuando se encuentra un x10 pero ahora más de uno se acuerda, porque leido en este mismo foro si no recuerdo mal, se pueden ganar unos $$$ solo aprovechando la diferencia de precio entre exchages...


----------



## psiloman (11 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> psiloman
> 
> Y es que la clave real es "hasta dónde puede ir todo ".
> 
> Cada exchange tiene un precio...o sea, no existe UN precio. La quinta esencia tecnológica del Valor...no facilita valor alguno. Bingo.



Exacto, esa es la clave, hasta donde puede ir todo?. Lo digo en el sentido de precios y lo digo en el sentido de qué vale el mundo cripto a día de hoy?. Precio y Valor.

Creo que en unos meses es posible que tengamos una respuesta a estas preguntas, como mínimo la del precio la vamos a tener pronto. La del valor tardará más en vislumbrarse. Necesitamos proyectos que hagan cosas en el mundo real, tienen pasta de sobra para empezar a trabajar duro y demostrar avances tangibles. Con el dinero que han recaudado algunas ICOS se podrían hacer grandes avances para encontrar una cura para el cáncer, a ver en unos meses o años en qué han empleado tanto dinero.

Cuando hablo de corrección lo digo porque las subidas en muchas de las monedas han sido casi exponenciales, eso no es sostenible mucho tiempo, en ningún mercado.

Hablando del ahora, si yo tuviera cash, que algo tengo, no entraría en el mercado en este momento. Escopeta montada y cargada, pero a la espera. Queda mucho por ver.

Por supuesto todo esto son mis humildes opiniones, lo normal es que esté equivocado en todo o en parte, llevo poco tiempo tradeando. Escucho atentamente tus comentarios porque tienes mucha más experiencia que yo.


----------



## remonster (11 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Y bitcoin hasta donde llegara? Los vendiste todos cuando subieron? Te quedaste unos cuantos "porsiaca"? No creo que te haga mucha gracia la bajada de bitcoin.
> 
> Vamos remonster, abrete::



Aqui los bitcoineros veteranos tenemos los huevos pelados de las correcciones del 97% del 2011, del 80% del 2013...somos HODLERS y vamos en freeride...


----------



## Merlin (11 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Porqué lo entiendes así ?



Por una respuesta reciente de Julien Boyer en Quora: 



> Up to late June, the UASF was going to try to force Segwit on the miners on August 1st, and most probably succeed. However, the UASF had a very small chance of causing a lasting fork that would have resulted in two Bitcoin networks and currencies.
> 
> Miners knew it, they're a pragmatic bunch. In the face of having either Segwit activated against their will or a Bitcoin split, they decided it would be better to willingly activate Segwit before August 1st, so that the UASF doesnt have any effect at all. But they'll activate their own version of Segwit called Segwit2x, that calls for a block increase and a hard fork in November.
> 
> ...



De todos los que han respondido (https://www.quora.com) es el que creo que más sabe de qué está hablando y además me parece bastante objetivo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (11 Jul 2017)

Las manos fuertes están creando un buen escenario para comprar barato, y a las gacelillas nos han pillado con lo puesto.

No sabemos hasta donde pueden bajarlo, al fin y al cabo en bolsa suele ser normal que en 3-4 sesiones se pierda todo lo ganado en 7 meses, por lo que podríamos volver a niveles de enero, o rebotar en algún momento próximo hasta bien arriba. 

Lo que en ese momento podría parecer una compra barata podría ser cara si mañana baja otro 15%.


----------



## Claudius (11 Jul 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Personalmente, creo que ripple puede ser bastante útil en el futuro si de verdad llega a desplazar a swift, y que veremos un buen crecimiento cuando toda la neblina de agosto se disipe.



Es relativo, SWIFT (capitalizada por toda la banca internacional) está trabajando en su propia solución para mover valor de A a B, y ya tiene la confianza de sus socios. 
Luego hay 4 grandes grupos bancarios +- : Europa (UE), USA, Japón y alrededores de ojos rasgados, y commonwealth (UK y ex-colonias).

Por lo que se oye:

Japón está trasteando con NEM, eth, xrp.
USA, con soluciones de IBM basadas en Hyperledger
Commonwealth, xrp, eth
Europa: eth, xrp

Como ciudadano, dpm que no lleguen 'a consensus' ya que cada día, les ganan el terreno las cryptos y sus soluciones, si no lo joden los magnates especuladores de este sector: Exchange con sus bots

Así la sociedad se quita un parásito. En unos años el 1% del capital mundial lo moverán cryptos, la cuestión es si estarán tuteladas por lobbys antiguos, o lobbys de nueva creación como la hormiga china.
O habrá una verdadera *descentralización de la riqueza*.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (11 Jul 2017)

Madre mía, cuanta desinformación en este hilo. 

La mayoría de participantes en este hilo pretende ganar pasta tradeando en un mundo del cual no tiene ni idea. 

¿¿¿¿Pero todavía nos habéis dado cuenta que la caída generalizada en el Mercado se debe al fork que hubo ayer en el testnet5 de Segwit2x ???? Más de 20 posts en las ultimas horas, y una sola mencion al evento que ha ocasionado la caída.


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Exacto, esa es la clave, hasta donde puede ir todo?. Lo digo en el sentido de precios y lo digo en el sentido de qué vale el mundo cripto a día de hoy?. Precio y Valor.
> 
> Creo que en unos meses es posible que tengamos una respuesta a estas preguntas, como mínimo la del precio la vamos a tener pronto. La del valor tardará más en vislumbrarse. Necesitamos proyectos que hagan cosas en el mundo real, tienen pasta de sobra para empezar a trabajar duro y demostrar avances tangibles.
> 
> ...



En ésto, soy tan o tan poco novato como tú, pero tirando del hilo se estmula el debate...y la novedad no evita que se saquen conclusiones externas perfectamente extrapolables, pues al final, el mangoneo es como una lapa, un parásito que se aferra a un huésped y éso se ha dado , se da y se dará en todo. Lo tienes en el milenario mercado del Gold a la jeta de todo dios, con lo que se dará aquí : A lo bestia en la alegalidad y tácita pero eficazmente en una regulación. / Lo peor de la regulación del mercado blockchain no se refiere al precio, sino a su desmedida capacidad de control ...que se usará en benficio de los de siempre sin la más mínima duda /.

Respecto a la blockchain : Es la joya. Y ahí diferimos , pue lo que veo es que lo que está ya diáfano es SU VALOR...y es precisamente el precio lo que anda en el aire.

Y un par de apuntes positivos : La pantalla es prescindible y los kackers no curran por céntimos.


----------



## Claudius (11 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Alguien recuerda lo de "vamos a suplicar regulación" ?



A kraken, cualquier día de estos la interviene la SEC. Ya tiene una demanda colectiva. Y en Delawere está también Poloniex... que también tiene otra así que como pase...
Otro excenario de reset !!! ienso:


----------



## Pirro (11 Jul 2017)

Bueno, las bitcoñas siguen un 130% arriba de lo que estaban a principios de año.


----------



## EDV (11 Jul 2017)

Si baja mucho me planteo entrar algo más en ETH y LTC.

Y ya con eso lo que pase a largo plazo. Esto es una apuesta a un nuevo paradigma, si sale bien genial, si no, dinero perdido que no me importa perder.

No sé si darle otra oportunidad a xrp, por cierto, me salí ganando pero sigue en boga a pesar de la bajada que arrastra desde su ATH y ahora está barato de cojones.

Esperaré unos días. Igual que las subidas locas, tampoco estas bajadas en todas las coins se sostienen.


----------



## orbeo (11 Jul 2017)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Madre mía, cuanta desinformación en este hilo.
> 
> La mayoría de participantes en este hilo pretende ganar pasta tradeando en un mundo del cual no tiene ni idea.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿Pero todavía nos habéis dado cuenta que la caída generalizada en el Mercado se debe al fork que hubo ayer en el testnet5 de Segwit2x ???? Más de 20 posts en las ultimas horas, y una sola mencion al evento que ha ocasionado la caída.



Explica please, que interesa


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Aqui los bitcoineros veteranos tenemos los huevos pelados de las correcciones del 97% del 2011, del 80% del 2013...somos HODLERS y vamos en freeride...



Si claro, arriesgando los 100 euros que te gastaste en comprar bitcoins hace 7 años cualquiera tiene los "huevos pelados".

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 10:02 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Las manos fuertes están creando un buen escenario para comprar barato, y a las gacelillas nos han pillado con lo puesto.
> 
> No sabemos hasta donde pueden bajarlo, al fin y al cabo en bolsa suele ser normal que en 3-4 sesiones se pierda todo lo ganado en 7 meses, por lo que podríamos volver a niveles de enero, o rebotar en algún momento próximo hasta bien arriba.
> 
> Lo que en ese momento podría parecer una compra barata podría ser cara si mañana baja otro 15%.



Pues yo diria que ya esta subiendo.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jul 2017)

Pero no les déis cancha a los trollacos bitcoñeros hombre, no véis que solo aparecen por aquí a echarse unas risas cuando se tiñe de rojo shitland?? xDD


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2017)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Madre mía, cuanta desinformación en este hilo.
> 
> La mayoría de participantes en este hilo pretende ganar pasta tradeando en un mundo del cual no tiene ni idea.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿Pero todavía nos habéis dado cuenta que la caída generalizada en el Mercado se debe al fork que hubo ayer en el testnet5 de Segwit2x ???? Más de 20 posts en las ultimas horas, y una sola mencion al evento que ha ocasionado la caída.



Pues que la única mención se haga porque no hay mención alguna no arregla mucho esa desinformación de la que hablas.

Si lo explicas algo , ya iría siendo otra cosa.


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Madre mía, cuanta desinformación en este hilo.
> 
> La mayoría de participantes en este hilo pretende ganar pasta tradeando en un mundo del cual no tiene ni idea.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿Pero todavía nos habéis dado cuenta que la caída generalizada en el Mercado se debe al fork que hubo ayer en el testnet5 de Segwit2x ???? Más de 20 posts en las ultimas horas, y una sola mencion al evento que ha ocasionado la caída.



Pero chacho, explicate.


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

Rebuscando un poco por google, parece que lo de "testnet" es una red interna para hacer pruebas con la introduccion de nuevos codigos en bitcoin...desentrañando lo que dice el forero, vendria a ser que han hecho pruebas a puerta cerrada del segwit2 (esto ultimo es el codigo para mejorar la escalabilidad de bitcoin, supuestamente se incorporara a la criptomoneda el dia 30 de este mes)...esto, obviamente habria tenido impacto en la comunidad bitcoñera.

Dicho lo cual, no encuentro nada en internet sobre este evento


----------



## Kondarra (11 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> La única pena es no haber sabido vender parte de los beneficios arriba para poder recomprar ahora... pero de todo se aprende.
> HOLD!





Completamente cierto. Yo cuando ETH vuelva a 200€ vendo una parte. No es recomendación, es lo que haré.


----------



## Alxemi (11 Jul 2017)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Madre mía, cuanta desinformación en este hilo.
> 
> La mayoría de participantes en este hilo pretende ganar pasta tradeando en un mundo del cual no tiene ni idea.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿Pero todavía nos habéis dado cuenta que la caída generalizada en el Mercado se debe al fork que hubo ayer en el testnet5 de Segwit2x ???? Más de 20 posts en las ultimas horas, y una sola mencion al evento que ha ocasionado la caída.



No es cierto. La caida generalizada de las ALTS comenzó antes que el fork. La de bitcoin empezó después. No es la causa de la caida del mercado, si la de BTC.

La causa de la caida del mercado de las ALTS es su rápida subida.


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No es cierto. La caida generalizada de las ALTS comenzó antes que el fork. La de bitcoin empezó después. No es la causa de la caida del mercado, si la de BTC.
> 
> *La causa de la caida del mercado de las ALTS es su rápida subida*.



Con eso tampoco es que tu expliques nada.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (11 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pues que la única mención se haga porque no hay mención alguna no arregla mucho esa desinformación de la que hablas.
> 
> Si lo explicas algo , ya iría siendo otra cosa.



Resumiendo, que estoy en el trabajo: la incertidumbre sobré que va a suceder el 1 de Agosto se ha disparado ya que el código que quieren correr muchos mineros se ha demostado que es una basura. Se demuestra que el Segwit2x no es viable, y queda por ver que van a hacer los mineros que lo habian apoyado. Apoyaran el segwit a secas ? No se sabe , ergo incertidumbre, ergo caída en el precio.


----------



## Alxemi (11 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Por lo que parece, y explicado malamente, ha salido un bug grave que deja los nodos de la red parados.
> 
> Por suerte ha sido en una red de prueba (testnet), pero es un fallo tan garrafal y grave, encima a una semana de la implementación en la principal moneda (es para Bitcoin) que ha generado un buen susto y mucha desconfianza.
> 
> Que junto con las subidas del mes pasado y recientes correcciones, ha desestabilizado mucho el mercado.



No es así. No hay ningún nodo de la red parado. Ha habido un fork en la red de pruebas del segwit2x que no tiene nada que ver con los nodos de bitcoin.

El problema es en el bip102, el del fork, que dudo se llege jamás a implementar. El bip91, el del sewgit (segwit2x), no está dando problemas hasta donde yo se.

Cuando los mineros instalen en unos dias segwit2x, si tienen cojones, en sus equipos, bip91 servirá para que bip148 (usaf) no tenga efecto y bip141 (segwit de toda la vida) active segwit en la red de bitcoin, esto si, en la buena, la que tiene los nodos con bitcoin core. Luego la parte del bip102 y el fork a 2x es otra historia, faltan meses y dudo que llegue a activarse nunca.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (11 Jul 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No es cierto. La caida generalizada de las ALTS comenzó antes que el fork. La de bitcoin empezó después. No es la causa de la caida del mercado, si la de BTC.
> 
> La causa de la caida del mercado de las ALTS es su rápida subida.



El fork ha causado caída del BTC y ha acentúado la caída de las alts.


----------



## Alxemi (11 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Con eso tampoco es que tu expliques nada.



ah no? joder es de lo único que he hablado por aquí en mis últimas entradas. Hasta dije cuando vendí parte de mis ALTs porque la corrección era inminente.

Te haré un croquis a ver si lo entiendes mejor:







---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 12:46 ----------




Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> El fork ha causado caída del BTC y ha acentúado la caída de las alts.



De las que psicologicamente van ligadas a BTC y estaban aguantando como jabatas, como ETC, si, las demás ya iban cuesta abajo y sin frenos y dudo que el escenario hubiese sido diferente sin ese fork.


----------



## Divad (11 Jul 2017)

Tras ver la locura desatada






He querido enviar las chapas que tenía y me lo cancelan por el gas... Igual activan protocolos para no aprovecharse del pelotazo tan rápido y solo lo exploten bien los que estén dentro...

Esta exchange huele bastante a que es la casa que más dinero regala para los que están dentro... 

Etherdelta... Qué puedes hacer cuando tienes pocos clientes? Le regalas festivales donde plantarse con ventas programadas para sacar tajada...

Aprovecharé las grandes rebajas para entrar con más chicha del FIAT :fiufiu:


----------



## orbeo (11 Jul 2017)

Twitter


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (11 Jul 2017)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Hablando del ahora, si yo tuviera cash, que algo tengo, no entraría en el mercado en este momento. Escopeta montada y cargada, pero a la espera. Queda mucho por ver.



---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Asi estan muchos... pensando lo mismo, tambien creo que le falta po caer más.*
Si uno mira la verticalidad del marketcap en los ultimos 6 meses...se puede dar uno la idea de que a esto le falta por bajar mas.
Yo habia dicho unas cuantas páginas atrás que deberíamos movernos entre 74k y 85k y luego subir...tal vez lentamente, pero jamas me imaginé que la bajada sería ayer mismo con tanto capital retirado...si eso sucedió así..ahora me atrevo a decir que podemos bajar facil a los 50k de mkc.
Eth dije que me meteria a $190, yo creo que entrare en $110, porque mas de uno piensa que bajara a los dos digitos...yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con los dos digitos, pero podria pasar.



Saludos desde Colombia...


----------



## michinato (11 Jul 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Bueno, las bitcoñas siguen un 130% arriba de lo que estaban a principios de año.





Los ETH están a un 2400% de lo que estaban a principios de año.

Los ETH están a un 48% del máximo del 13 de junio.


Ya es cuestión de cada uno decidir si prefiere ver el vaso medio lleno o medio vacío.




ienso:


----------



## clakar (11 Jul 2017)

Si no has baseado ya a estas alturas con estas caídas es que estás zumbado.

Nadie se esperaba estas caídas tan brutales, todo es un claro efecto "masa".

Pero es lo que hay por ahora y tienes dos opciones: holdear y arriesgarte a perder el 50% o salir, recoger velas y aguantar en fiat hasta que las aguas se calmen. Ahí vendrá la fiesta version 2.0.

ETH a mi parecer está destinado a morir, ojo con lo que digo. Dos dígitos, por decir algo. Aquel que no haya leído ya lo que dicen de ETH es que no está al día.

Yo creo que BTC va a sobrevivir con pérdidas del 50% y habrá que recomprar entonces. ETH... Me reservo mi opinión, pero conociendo muy bien el mundo anglo, me suena a pufazo. Y ojo que EOS salió hace unos días y es el típico caso de tomadura de pelo ICO a la americana hasta con anunciones en Times Square...

A veces perdemos las perspectivas de la vida: No sé cómo cojones la gente puede meter su dinero en proyectos de mierda de cuatro gatos programadores donde no hay una mierda detrás y todo es especulación. ICO spirit puro y duro.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jul 2017)

Aquí muchas risas con shitethereum pero el papá bitcoño esta mañana estaba a -800$ de su máximo de 3.000$ hace un mes y anda de jaleo en jaleo. Está la cosa como para reirse de los demás.


----------



## p_pin (11 Jul 2017)

Llevaba tiempo sin entrar por aquí, con las caídas, lógicas tan subidas tan fuertes, vendí algunas alts, ninguna con gran beneficio y alguna con pérdida, pero el saldo conjunto positivo.

Me he quedado con btc, y ripple que voy palmando un 40%, tendré paciencia...

Respecto a la cotización de BTC, en mi opinión, que no es una recomentación, está en un momento límite, que si lo pierde irá a testear la directriz alcista en torno a 2.130$. Esa si considero una zona de gran soporte, y que sería preocupante perder, hasta otra zona de soporte en torno a 1800.

Respecto a la especulación en sí, que es el tema del hilo, entiendo la frustración que puedan generar las pérdidas, forman parte del riesgo, y me gustaría compartir una frase sobre la burbuja inmobiliaria que tiene un forero de firma, que muestra como ese "miedo" a perder dinero, puede nublar nuestro juicio

*La gente asume con naturalidad que los pisos hayan subido en 10 años un 400%. Pero ven imposible que puedan bajar un 40%...*


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2017)

A riesgo de ser prematuro...no parece que se esta recuperando ya "la cosa"? Que os apostais a que mañana estamos otra vez igual.

Me da la impresion de que muchos ya estan cargando las alforjas.


----------



## clakar (11 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A riesgo de ser prematuro...no parece que se esta recuperando ya "la cosa"? Que os apostais a que mañana estamos otra vez igual.
> 
> Me da la impresion de que muchos ya estan cargando las alforjas.



Mira el CMC a una semana


----------



## Pirro (11 Jul 2017)

Yo voy a hacerle caso a remonster. Si ETH se aproxima a las dos cifras, entro con to' lo gordo.


----------



## Chachowsky (11 Jul 2017)

11-07-2017
Market Cap: $84.601.961.791
BTC Dominance: 46.4%
BTC $2385.94
ETH $215.72

Agosto 2017ienso:
"BTC se encuentra actualmente bajo mantenimiento o está experimentando problemas con la cartera / red. Los depósitos y retiros permanecerán inhabilitados hasta que se encuentre una solución, lo que puede requerir una actualización del equipo de BTC.Cualquier actualización debe ser probada y auditada antes de habilitarla"...

Las facturas se pagan con fiat... las vacaciones tb... y los "dividendos"...ienso:


Agosto-Septiempre 2017ienso:
Market Cap: $40.000.000.000-60.000.000.000
BTC Dominance: 50%-60%
BTC $1400-1900
ETH $140-190

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 19:42 ----------




Othon dijo:


> Supongo que verlo de una manera u otra dependerá de cuando hayas empezado a beber.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 16:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Creo que bitshares con 100000 tps
La universidad de Sydney trabaja en una plataforma (Red Belly Blockchain) que procesa 440000 tps
400 Bad Request


----------



## Divad (11 Jul 2017)

Twitter
Ethereum is becoming the default #blockchain tech: Poised to overtake bitcoin this year, Ethereum is changing the way we think about cryptocurrency - The Globe and Mail via @alextapscott @globeandmail #Ethereum #crypto #technology






Judío con kipa... el amigo que lleva Bancor? 
Bitcoñero con chepa y cara de pocos amigos, Manos en los bolsillos (sumiso)
Iluminado Vitalik con ouroboros en la camiseta para 2017
El que va bien abrigado parece el """terrorista""" que se va a cepillar al bitcoñero con la mirada.
El de la derecha del todo inclinado queriendo ver mejor el papel...

Poised to overtake bitcoin this year, Ethereum is changing the way we think about cryptocurrency

Antes de petar Bitcoin... igual le están bajando el valor para que los primeros en moverse no se lleven un pastizal. Veremos si la jugada de quedarse en BTC y tras el jaleo largarse sale rentable o sale más rentable meterse en el caballo ganador y que se ponga a correr una vez comience la fiesta.

Los bots se mueven más rápido que los humanos... ejem...


----------



## paketazo (11 Jul 2017)

Ahora estoy liado, pero sería interesante por ejemplo del top 20, buscar las que mejor se han comportado:

Hay que buscar máximo, mínimo y porcentuarlo desde máximo.

Opino que la bajada es proporcional a la subida, nada fuera de lo normal.

Alxemi ya lo comenta, bajan mucho por que suben mucho, lo importante aquí al final es que suba más de loq ue baje, y ya está.

Personalmente, adoro estas bajadas tan rápidas, pues todo se regula a toda ostia...lo jodido de verdad son las bajadas lentas de un goteo constante que te hace un -50%, pero que tarda 1 año...eso sí es jodido...

Preguntadles a los holders de BTC desde 2013 como lo pasaron.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2017)

Sin duda, LTC


----------



## Divad (11 Jul 2017)

Todavía alguien tiene la duda de que no existen bots creando las corridas generalizadas sin sentido? Todo sea para dibujar la vida en la gráfica...

Cierto es Paketazo que cuanto mayor sea la bajada, mayor será el rebote... con unos apalancamientos chulos de cojones se puede sacar una buena tajada del tirón ::


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jul 2017)

Alguien me explica para que servirá LTC una vez bitcoin solucione sus cositas?
Pregunto eh, es q no lo veo.


----------



## djun (11 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ahora estoy liado, pero sería interesante por ejemplo del top 20, buscar las que mejor se han comportado:
> 
> Hay que buscar máximo, mínimo y porcentuarlo desde máximo.
> 
> ...



Pero ¿piensas que subirán mas las que más han bajado? o ¿Subirán más las que mejor se han comportado... es decir, las que han bajado menos?

Esa es la duda. Yo supongo que subirán mas las que mas han bajado. Ya que son bajadas exageradas, bruscas e indiscriminadas.

Edito: 
Aunque no lo puedo mirar bien ahora, de las que mas han bajado son: DGB, GNT, XLM.
De las que menos han bajado deben ser LTC, DASH y Monero.

Dejo los precios que tomé de referencia sobre las 10 de la mañana para ver dentro de 4 ó 5 días como se comportan.

DGB 0.0089
GNT 0.2268 
XLM 0.0131

LTC 44.23
DASH 162.91
Monero 35.8


----------



## paketazo (11 Jul 2017)

djun dijo:


> Pero ¿piensas que subirán mas las que más han bajado? o ¿Subirán más las que mejor se han comportado... es decir, las que han bajado menos?
> 
> Esa es la duda. Yo supongo que subirán mas las que mas han bajado. Ya que son bajadas exageradas, bruscas e indiscriminadas.
> 
> ...



Esta cuestión creo que nos puede servir para plantearnos dos preguntas:


1-¿Por que unas bajan más que otras?

2-¿Las que más bajan serán las que más suban?


Creo que unas bajan más que otras pro que están mal distribuidas, y esas grandes bajadas hacen que mejore la distribución, pero no siempre.

Partimos de la base de que BTC es la mejor distribuida, y por eso es la que "manda"...LTC está bastante bien distribuida.

Las que tienen grandes holders en los exchangers listos para especular, no les tiembla el pulso en soltar y poner orden de compra unos centavos por debajo.

En BTC no hay grandes holders en los exchangers, sin embargo en otros tokens como podemos ver, si los hay, pues se ven velas en los gráficos de 5 minutos dónde se venden a saco monedas por valor de varios millones para arrastrar a la baja la cotización.

¿quién hace eso?

Un strong holder que sabe recomprará más abajo, más fichas, pues posee cierto control del mercado al poseer un % alto de esa ficha concreta.

Ya lo dije otras veces, ve un 1000% no vale un carajo a largo plazo en una ficha que holdean 100 personas...es mejor ver un 50% en una ficha que holdean 300K...cuando digo mejor, me refiero a más estable en el tiempo...y la estabilidad es valor añadido ene ste mundillo.

Respecto a la pregunta 2...

Es muy posible que las que más bajan sean las que más suban, sobre todo si hablmaos de top 10...de ahí para abajo el vertigo me ciega, y no soy coherente con lo que discierno.

Esto quiere decir que muy posiblemente ETH o XRP tengan más rebote desde mínimo que LTC o Dash por ejemplo.

Personalmente, creo que a esta velocidad se detrendrá la bajada en breve, la clave, es saber si la criba es suficiente.

Como dato, generalmente la zona de -40% o -50% desde máximos suele frenar una bajada.

Sacadle los fibos por probar.

Para mi, técnicamente, creo que se abre una época dura de consolidación, y creo que costará un tiempo superar nuevos ATH sin noticias frescas.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (12 Jul 2017)

paketazo

Por esa fórmula, IOTA debería subir bien y tendría buena pinta para entrar

Crees que su racionadísima salida puede tener influencia ?


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2017)

Buenos dias a todos chicos.

Bueno, estamos en 80k de marketcap...ha rebotado ligeramente, ya se ven numeritos en verde...pero no me fio un pelo...estamos con tendencia bajista y el soporte mas cercano esta en 60k...rebotaremos ahi?

Yo tengo pasta preparada, pero como digo no me fio...pero el mercado cabron nos tienta...coins como gamecredits a la mitad de su valor en maximos, por decir una de tantas,...uno no puede evitar pensar "le meto 2000 pavos y en cuanto regrese a su maximo tengo 2000 pavos mas de beneficio por la cara"... Tentador pero...a ver quien es el guapo que se atreve a ir contra tendencia(nada recomendable)...yo creo que esos pensamientos ahora mismo son una trampa, hasta que no haya un rebote claro y con fuerza " rian de rian".

Por cierto, los que vayan a corto se deben estar sacando un buen pico con bitcoin y ethereum.


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2017)

Por cierto, la pagina de coinmarketcap parece que se ha quedado pillada y no actualiza los valores de las monedas.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jul 2017)

Dash por encima de las 300K wallets. A principio de año estaba sobre 215K...si sigue esta progresión, quizá a finales de año podría estar cerca de las 400K o más si evolution es el campanazo que se promete.

Como se ocmentó ayer parece que las que más han bajado hoy recuperan mejor...la volatilidad espanta y llama en la misma medida llegado el momento.

USDT que estos días estaba sobre 1,03 ha bajado a 1,00 hace un rato...es buen indicador para ver dónde resguardan la pasta los especuladres y de dónde la sacan luego.

Veremos si esto es un rebote firme o solo un descanso para retomar las bajadas.

Suerte


----------



## psiloman (12 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Tentador pero...a ver quien es el guapo que se atreve a ir contra tendencia(nada recomendable)...yo creo que esos pensamientos ahora mismo son una trampa, hasta que no haya un rebote claro y con fuerza " rian de rian".
> 
> Por cierto, los que vayan a corto se deben estar sacando un buen pico con bitcoin y ethereum.



Totalmente de acuerdo, creo que no es el momento de disparar aún.

Coincido contigo en que aproximadamente entre 50 y 60 rebotará, pero lo más probable es que se ponga lateral, con subidas y bajadas, pero lateral, como dice Paketazo, que de esto entiende un rato.

Game está muy atractiva, pero seguramente baje más, como la mayoría. Eso sí, en el próximo rally 2.0 va a salirse del marcador, es una de las que hay que tener en cartera y recargar cuando haga suelo, para promediar.


----------



## hoppe (12 Jul 2017)

Totalmente de acuerdo. Parece que una de las que mejor recupera es etc, posiblemente porque mañana sale en btc38, uno de los mayores exchanges chinos. 

Ya se verá, yo mientras sigo holdeando con todo. A pesar del ostión que ha pegado todo, lo peor que he estado ha sido a -1.5k. Total, lo invertido lo tenía parado en el banco desde hacía años viendo como me bajaban el interés (tonto de mi).

Muy, pero que muy mal tiene que ir la cosa para que en unos años no gane más que teniéndolo en Fiat.


----------



## vyk (12 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, la pagina de coinmarketcap parece que se ha quedado pillada y no actualiza los valores de las monedas.



Eso parece. En que otro sitio se puede ver la cotización?


----------



## juli (12 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Eso parece. En que otro sitio se puede ver la cotización?



CoinCap.io


----------



## vyk (12 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> CoinCap.io



Tampoco se actualiza, no? Que está pasando?


----------



## clakar (12 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, creo que no es el momento de disparar aún.
> 
> Coincido contigo en que aproximadamente entre 50 y 60 rebotará, pero lo más probable es que se ponga lateral, con subidas y bajadas, pero lateral, como dice Paketazo, que de esto entiende un rato.
> 
> Game está muy atractiva, pero seguramente baje más, como la mayoría. Eso sí, en el próximo rally 2.0 va a salirse del marcador, es una de las que hay que tener en cartera y recargar cuando haga suelo, para promediar.



No tiene ningún sentido que suban, más sabiendo el petardazo que va a pegar segwit2 y su puta madre y la basura que están sacando de ETH. No hagáis experimentos ahora, esperad hasta agosto, porque no tiene sentido que suban de nuevo... Y cuidadito con los bulltraps de libro


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Eso parece. En que otro sitio se puede ver la cotización?



CryptoCompare es como coinmarketcap...lo unico es que no te sale la cotizacion total de mercado, pero si los valores de las monedas en en una lista.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2017 at 09:10 ----------




juli dijo:


> CoinCap.io



Muy buen aporte.


----------



## juli (12 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Tampoco se actualiza, no? Que está pasando?



Sí, se actualizan...aunque buena parte de coins no lo hacen.

Veo que está volviendo cierto optimismo , pero aquí hay mucha tela que cortar para mal y espero que para bien...no me fliparía demasiado con pistoletazos de salida para ser el máh mejó. Con una simple bull trap de un par de días imagínate el pastrollón que se puede trincar .

El papel lo aguanta todo...y salirse a fiat mola mucho y ser el más listo del pueblo más, pero ...cuándo entras luego ? En el mismo giro ? Al medio día de un rebote general ? Al día siguiente ? 2 ó 3 después ? 


Yo veo mejor promediar gota a gota en un mes, por ejemplo , desde un punto que ya es claramente bajo , en mi caso, pensé en 2 semanas antes del 1 de Agosto y hasta 2 después....si se dispara antes, pues mira...mala suerte para himbertir, pero fértil para el portfolio...y ésa pasta que te ahorras / que tampoco iría a tocar si los precios rondasen lo de hace un par de semanas /. De cualquier modo, aún así, lo mismo te comes otro zasca...pero minimizas tus necesidades de rebote, pues bajas promedio. Para mí, ésto es una carrera MUYYYYY larga.

El que trinque en el momento justo, que se lleve la txapela , a mí me la pela. Intentar acotarlo es sencillamente IMPOSIBLE y sobre todo quien haya entrado en precios altos, que controle muy mucho su afán de revancha , que se puede comer la del pulpo y todo pinta de cojones cuando vas de cabeza...pero cuando te ves dentro de un, otro marrón, es como estar en una ratonera o ser un fucking monigote sin ninguna influencia en lo que pasa, que no se olvide el personal, que seguro que a casi todos les suena. De sentirse el más listo al más gilipollas y pensar "cóm he podido entrar de nuevo " ...un pàso.

Suerte...pero cabeza para encontrarla, eh ? Que la pasta ni la regalaban anteayer ni la regalan mañana.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash por encima de las 300K wallets. A principio de año estaba sobre 215K...si sigue esta progresión, quizá a finales de año podría estar cerca de las 400K o más si evolution es el campanazo que se promete.



Se han presentado hace unos días un hard mineros de última generación de X11 el algoritmo de Dash, y han dejado vacío los almacenes, en horas.
Y son inversiones considerables.., si se presentan a principios de Enero los nuevos mineros de los Dash Labs, no se se si amortizarán.., a no ser que estimen que suba mucho el precio. ienso:

400 Bad Request


Es como buscar las GPU de Nvidia o AMD más optimas para minar ethereum, no hay tarjetas gráficas en el mercado, y han subido 2 dígitos de %.
De hecho, se está desarrollando unas líneas de producto optimizada para esto, así que las acciones de estas pueden subir..
Quien iba a decir a AMD que iba a pegar el petardazo con esta industria..
cuando lleva su historia luchando por sobrevivir.


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2017)

He encontrado este video en you tube, es un analisis de la situacion reciente de bajon de las alts, a ver que os parece:
Malos tiempos para la lÃ­rica .... de las Criptomonedas. - YouTube


----------



## clakar (12 Jul 2017)

Acaba de romperse la racha alcista ahora mismo... va a haber piquitos de subida pero vuelve a caer, tened cuidado... Las armas las carga el diablo


----------



## serlec (12 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> He encontrado este video en you tube, es un analisis de la situacion reciente de bajon de las alts, a ver que os parece:
> Malos tiempos para la lÃ*rica .... de las Criptomonedas. - YouTube



Aún no he visto este en concreto pero sigo el canal, es muy didáctico y aunque el tono de voz te induce a la siesta más que otra cosa el tio se explica muy bien

---------- Post added 12-jul-2017 at 12:25 ----------




clakar dijo:


> Acaba de romperse la racha alcista ahora mismo... va a haber piquitos de subida pero vuelve a caer, tened cuidado... Las armas las carga el diablo



Una vez que tu inversión está en -25% solo te queda esperar...


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, creo que no es el momento de disparar aún.
> 
> Coincido contigo en que aproximadamente entre 50 y 60 rebotará, pero lo más probable es que se ponga lateral, con subidas y bajadas, pero lateral, como dice Paketazo, que de esto entiende un rato.
> 
> Game está muy atractiva, pero seguramente baje más, como la mayoría. Eso sí, en el próximo rally 2.0 va a salirse del marcador, es una de las que hay que tener en cartera y recargar cuando haga suelo, para promediar.



En el video que he posteado mas arriba dicen exactamente lo mismo que tu...bajada hasta 60-70 y luego lateral durante unos pocos meses para luego otro subidon.


----------



## Divad (12 Jul 2017)

Todo al 0% ::






Comenzarán los bots a comprar como locos?


----------



## p_pin (12 Jul 2017)

Según he visto en un par de videos de yutú... dicen que el 14 Julio, osea pasado mañana, ya se aplica el segwit en BTC, un proceso que se alargaría para ver cual es su apoyo hasta final de mes. Así que se podría considerar normal, ante la expectativa de qué va a pasar, que el precio no va a subir ni bajar demasiado, a no ser que haya; buena noticia la mayoría de bloques lo apoyan, mala noticia, no consigue los apoyos

Por otra parte he visto este artículo:
Los bancos centrales ya estudian empezar a acumular bitcoins y etereum - Bolsamanía.com

Copio en pequeño extracto:

_*Cuando la capitalización de mercado de la criptodivisa alcance los 500.000 millones de dólares, los supervisores monetarios levantarán la veda

Que la Fed o el BCE compren bitcoins cambiará completamente las reglas del juego y acelerará el reemplazo del oro por las criptodivisas como valor refugio, según Tom Lee de Fundstrat Global Advisors*_

Es decir asumen que se llegará a 500.000$... y si además entran los bancos centrales, ni me imagino... 

[cuentas de la lechera off]


----------



## clakar (12 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Según he visto en un par de videos de yutú... dicen que el 14 Julio, osea pasado mañana, ya se aplica el segwit en BTC, un proceso que se alargaría para ver cual es su apoyo hasta final de mes. Así que se podría considerar normal, ante la expectativa de qué va a pasar, que el precio no va a subir ni bajar demasiado, a no ser que haya; buena noticia la mayoría de bloques lo apoyan, mala noticia, no consigue los apoyos
> 
> Por otra parte he visto este artículo:
> Los bancos centrales ya estudian empezar a acumular bitcoins y etereum - Bolsamanía.com
> ...



Lo que está clarísimo es:

Tal y como el capitalismo funciona, necesitan crear una nueva burbuja antes de que explote la actual (burbuja de crédito subiendo en USA sin parar, impagos que se ven venir...) con lo cual cuando la masa crítica de dinero metido llegue a donde ellos estiman que pueden hacer un negociazo, los bancos entrarán a meter pasta para que antes las pérdidas que esperan en el resto de áreas, al menos las criptos les mantengan el chiringo.

Hay que estar muy puestos en general en economía para entender lo que va a pasar en general con las criptos y con el mundo bancario de especulación.

Y, ante todo, tened varias inversiones abiertas, NO SÓLO CRIPTOS, porque si por casualidad petan un par de ellas, que tengas algo a lo que agarrarte y al menos un tocho bajo el cual podáis vivir...


----------



## Chachowsky (12 Jul 2017)

Aquí tenéis 2 índices alternativos de criptos y exchanges
Cryptocoin price index and market cap - WorldCoinIndex
List of all cryptocurrency exchanges

---------- Post added 12-jul-2017 at 14:22 ----------




Chachowsky dijo:


> Aquí tenéis 2 índices alternativos de criptos y exchanges
> Cryptocoin price index and market cap - WorldCoinIndex
> List of all cryptocurrency exchanges



"Siempre nos quedará París"... pero sigue fuera de combate All Currencies | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations:ouch:


----------



## melasdas1 (12 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Lo que está clarísimo es:
> 
> Tal y como el capitalismo funciona, necesitan crear una nueva burbuja antes de que explote la actual (burbuja de crédito subiendo en USA sin parar, impagos que se ven venir...) con lo cual cuando la masa crítica de dinero metido llegue a donde ellos estiman que pueden hacer un negociazo, los bancos entrarán a meter pasta para que antes las pérdidas que esperan en el resto de áreas, al menos las criptos les mantengan el chiringo.
> 
> ...



Crees que habrá otra crisis económica mundial?


----------



## endemoniado (12 Jul 2017)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Crees que habrá otra crisis económica mundial?



Que burbujista no lo cree...


----------



## Divad (12 Jul 2017)

Los listos de mantenimiento están tocando... Y la verdad que me está tocando las pelotas ver tantos "errores" ::










Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2017)

La cotizacion general esta muy parada...segun coincap.io tenemos la misma desde hace horas...

Paradojicamente etc ha subido bastante, segub dijo otro forero va a entrar en un exchange chino.

Bitcoin tambien a subido algo, pero esta calma chicha precede a la siguiente bajada, seguro.


----------



## remonster (12 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Nadie se esperaba estas caídas tan brutales, todo es un claro efecto "masa".



Seguro????


----------



## clakar (12 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> La cotizacion general esta muy parada...segun coincap.io tenemos la misma desde hace horas...
> 
> Paradojicamente etc ha subido bastante, segub dijo otro forero va a entrar en un exchange chino.
> 
> Bitcoin tambien a subido algo, pero esta calma chicha precede a la siguiente bajada, seguro.



Yo he entrado hoy en LTC y la verdad que por ahora está yendo bastante estable, dentro de los cánones de "estabilidad" que entendemos en las cripts...

El spread en las últimas horas se ha reducido bastante, lo que es una buena noticia, a mi parecer...


----------



## tixel (12 Jul 2017)

Creeis que es buena estrategia cambiar todas las alts que tengo a btc(casi un 50% de lo que tengo en cripto, sobre todo eth) antes del 1 de agosto, para en caso de que haya fork (todavia no tengo claro si lo va a haber) tenga mas coins de la otra cadena que se cree


----------



## clakar (12 Jul 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Creeis que es buena estrategia cambiar todas las alts que tengo a btc(casi un 50% de lo que tengo en cripto, sobre todo eth) antes del 1 de agosto, para en caso de que haya fork (todavia no tengo claro si lo va a haber) tenga mas coins de la otra cadena que se cree



http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/12/reut...t-rises-on-yellens-dovish-rate-hike-view.html

Aquí tienes la causa de la subida que están teniendo ahora las crypts. Está habiendo un rally al alza. Sorry por el idioma hereje:

_* Rates won't have to rise too much to reach neutral level - Yellen

* Temporary factors appear to be holding down inflation - Yellen

* Fed to release Beige Book at 2 p.m. ET

* Indexes up: Dow 0.69 pct, S&P 0.67 pct, Nasdaq 0.83 pct (Adds details, changes comment, updates prices)

July 12 (Reuters) - U.S. stocks were higher in late morning trading on Wednesday, with the Dow hitting a record, after Federal Reserve Chair Janet Yellen said interest rates hikes would be gradual and will not have to rise much further to reach the neutral rate.

Yellen, in a prepared testimony delivered to Congress, said the economy is healthy enough to absorb further gradual rate increases and the slow wind down of the Fed's massive bond portfolio.

The testimony depicted an economy that, while growing slowly, continued to add jobs, benefited from steady household consumption and a recent jump in business investment.

Investors and some Fed officials, concerned with the recent dip in inflation, have been wanting to see a surer progress toward the central bank's goal of 2 percent inflation.

Yellen said some temporary factors appear to be at work in holding down inflation but the Fed was focused on achieving the target.

"It was a little bit more dovish than most had thought," said Richard Scalone, co-head of foreign exchange at TJM Brokerage in Chicago.

"She said rates won't have to rise much further to get to neutral, I thought that was key. She said inflation response to economy is a key uncertainty, alluding to the inflation again, part of the dovishness."

The U.S. central bank will also issue its Beige Book at 2 p.m. ET, a compendium of anecdotes on the health of the economy. The Fed's next policy meeting is on July 25-26.

At 10:47 a.m. ET (1447 GMT), the Dow Jones Industrial Average was up 146.9 points, or 0.69 percent, at 21,555.97. It had hit a record of 21580.79.

The S&P 500 was up 16.48 points, or 0.67 percent, at 2,442.01 and the Nasdaq Composite was up 51.59 points, or 0.83 percent, at 6,244.89.

All 11 major S&P 500 sectors were higher, with the defensive utilities index's 0.91 percent rise leading the advancers.

The financial index, which is sensitive to rate hikes, pared early losses to trade little changed.

Chances of an interest rate hike at the Fed's December meeting fell to 53 percent from 60 percent after the release of Yellen's testimony, according to CME Group's FedWatch tool.

Investors will be keeping an eye on second-quarter earnings reports on Friday from big U.S. banks including JPMorgan Chase , Wells Fargo and Citigroup.

Stocks of Amazon.com edged up 0.7 percent after the online retailer said its Prime Day sale was the biggest shopping event by sales in its history. The stock was among the biggest boosts on the Nasdaq.

Advancing issues outnumbered decliners on the NYSE by 2,416 to 376. On the Nasdaq, 2,088 issues rose and 565 fell. (Reporting by Sweta Singh and Tanya Agrawal in Bengaluru, Additional reporting by Sinead Carew in New York; Editing by Arun Koyyur)_


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/12/reut...t-rises-on-yellens-dovish-rate-hike-view.html
> 
> Aquí tienes la causa de la subida que están teniendo ahora las crypts. Está habiendo un rally al alza. Sorry por el idioma hereje:
> 
> ...



En donde se mencionana ahi las cryptos?

---------- Post added 12-jul-2017 at 15:53 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Creeis que es buena estrategia cambiar todas las alts que tengo a btc(casi un 50% de lo que tengo en cripto, sobre todo eth) antes del 1 de agosto, para en caso de que haya fork (todavia no tengo claro si lo va a haber) tenga mas coins de la otra cadena que se cree



Quien te dice a ti que bitcoin no acabe por los suelos con lo del fork? no ves mas sensato pasar el dinero a fiat o al menos a usdt y tenerlo preparado para recomprar barato?

---------- Post added 12-jul-2017 at 15:54 ----------

Por cierto, que calladitos estan los proceres del hilo...se ve que lo mismo hasta curran.


----------



## Merlin (12 Jul 2017)

Timeline del SegWit2x: segwit2x.github.io

La fecha clave es el viernes, *21 de julio* que será cuando los mineros podrán empezar a votar.


----------



## melasdas1 (12 Jul 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Que burbujista no lo cree...



Donde puedo leer acerca de ello? Desde la ignorancia lo pregunto. Si me pasas algún enlace u opinión te lo agradeceré.


----------



## clakar (12 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Sin tener ni puta idea, no lo haría.
> 
> El que se creen dos cadenas (que sería un error, algo indeseable), a mi entender solo beneficiaria a las alts, al menos a corto plazo, pues en caso de suceder;
> 
> ...



Una de las que está bien para entrar ahora es GNO, vuelve a precios pre-finales de junio. Yo he entrado ahí como apuesta de futuro. A nada que suba un poquito (que lo hará)... bolsillos llenos.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jul 2017)

He vendido todos los STORJ que me quedaban. Parece que el desarrollador jefe y varios otros se han pirado y hay rumores bastante chungos sobre el motivo de su marcha.


----------



## lewis (12 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Sin tener ni puta idea, no lo haría.
> 
> El que se creen dos cadenas (que sería un error, algo indeseable), a mi entender solo beneficiaria a las alts, al menos a corto plazo, pues en caso de suceder;
> 
> ...



Y quién te dice que no puede ser una oportunidad para que las dos monedas sumen más que una sola, para crear de un plumazo la 2º moneda en capitalización.
Puede pasar que ambas cadenas tengan mucho valor, si no es ahora, con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## Chachowsky (12 Jul 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Creeis que es buena estrategia cambiar todas las alts que tengo a btc(casi un 50% de lo que tengo en cripto, sobre todo eth) antes del 1 de agosto, para en caso de que haya fork (todavia no tengo claro si lo va a haber) tenga mas coins de la otra cadena que se cree



Personalmente creo que la mejor estrategia es valorar todos los escenarios posibles y por si acaso ponerse en el peor de los casos...pero esto no deja de ser opinión y para nada una recomendación de actuación... de cada uno es responsabilidad personal y propia informarse y tomar una decisión de acuerdo a las opciones disponibles al alcance... nadie a ciencia cierta sabe lo que va a ocurrir...

Hay mucho rumor y corriente apocalíptica circulando por internet sugiriendo incluso la posibilidad de un hard fork al estilo de lo sucedido con Ethereum con la bifurcación en dos cadenas de bloques y una comunidad totalmente dividida... si esto fuese así podría plantearse 2 bitcoins, uno "malo" de menor cotización, "clásico" y con el apoyo minoritario de los seguidores, y otro "bueno" justo al revés, sin eso significar obligatoriamente que a la larga su comportamiento uno sea mejor que otro, simplemente que habrán tomado caminos distintos...

Existen opciones para paliar esa incertidumbre como refugiarse cambiando el saldo de BTC y el resto de altcoins a fiat o tether-USDT, pero sólo si se piensa en la especulación inmediata y a corto plazo... si lo nuestro es inversión a largo plazo lo mismo puede dar cambiar de criptos si realmente confiamos en sus proyectos y son buenos a priori, y donde tenemos metido el dinero no son shitcoins... a largo plazo aunque no tiene por qué casi todo se recupera y sube.

También es posible que se den movimientos de capitales de altcoins a coins tradicionalmente estables y seguras cercanas a BTC por su código original, como pueden ser litecoin, dash, monero y zcash, o alternativas como ethereum y ethereum classic para amortiguar ese temor inicial...

De todas formas ante momentos de inseguridad y duda siempre suele haber una huida generalizada o refugio en algún lugar... si ya nos encontramos en un mercado bajista muy probablemente cuando se acerque ese momento clave el comportamiento de todas las criptos sea aún más inestable provocando un efecto contagio o reacción en cadena de bitcoin al resto de criptomonedas.

De las casas de cambio tampoco se puede esperar uno mucho, ante sucesos de tal envergadura es muy común venirse abajo ante tal avalancha de movimientos y suspender temporalmente la actividad de coins concretas o directamente involucradas con la inhabilitación de sus depósitos y retiros hasta restablecer la calma o a ellos les de la gana.

Si de lo que se quiere es estar totalmente seguro y a salvo de sobresaltos, lo mejor es salirse de posiciones y vender para entrar en septiembre hasta que haya estabilizado algo el panorama y reconducir un poco la situación... pero dudo que pocos se salgan ahora teniendo en cuenta las bajadas y pérdidas particulares de los últimos días.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jul 2017)

¿Estamos oficialmente en Bulltrap o se inicia la remontada? 

Es difícil encontrar ese momento idóneo para entrar, sobretodo tras un rebote del 10% para arriba.


----------



## hoppe (12 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> He vendido todos los STORJ que me quedaban. Parece que el desarrollador jefe y varios otros se han pirado y hay rumores bastante chungos sobre el motivo de su marcha.



Gracias por la información. Puedes pasar algún enlace?

Creo que esto le puede ir muy bien a Sia, de la que tengo un buen monton de fichas.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Estamos oficialmente en Bulltrap o se inicia la remontada?
> 
> Es difícil encontrar ese momento idóneo para entrar, sobretodo tras un rebote del 10% para arriba.



Mirad los volúmenes no los precios...



Podeis ir mirando las que os interesen...lo jodido es volumen alto en bajadas y bajo en subidas...en Dash (la he cogido de ejemplo) y otras, es justo lo opuesto...o sea, acumulación de libro.


Un saludo


----------



## Helios_pc (12 Jul 2017)

Pasa algo con ETH? En tabtrader no me sale nada que que sea ETH/XxX o XxX/ETH

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (12 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Estamos oficialmente en Bulltrap o se inicia la remontada?
> 
> Es difícil encontrar ese momento idóneo para entrar, sobretodo tras un rebote del 10% para arriba.



Para que sea una buena trampa tiene que parecer una recuperación. Si yo fuera ellos mañana pegaba otra jornada de subidas. Picaría bastante gente.

No van a dejar hoy que llegue a 88, creo que los bots van a bajar ya el mercado.


----------



## hoppe (12 Jul 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Pasa algo con ETH? En tabtrader no me sale nada que que sea ETH/XxX o XxX/ETH
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



A mi tampoco pero con kraken. Debe ser fallo de la api de kraken, con Poloniex por ejemplo si sale la cotización.


----------



## juli (12 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> No van a dejar hoy que llegue a 88, creo que los bots van a bajar ya el mercado.



Y en qué te basas para creer éso ?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jul 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Gracias por la información. Puedes pasar algún enlace?
> 
> Creo que esto le puede ir muy bien a Sia, de la que tengo un buen monton de fichas.



Aquí está el hilo de Reddit de Bookchin:

So long, friends. : storj


Aparte de eso en el chat (Storj Community Chat) estuvieron él y unos cuantos más de los que se han pirado contando asuntos turbios como por ejemplo la venta secreta de un gran número tokens a precio reducido a alguien cercano a un director o amenazas de muerte a uno de los desarrolladores. Si tienes ganas puedes revisar el historial. 

De todo este asunto no hay ningún comunicado por parte de la dirección. Hoy tan solo han publicado esta entrada en el blog, donde hablan sobre la nueva organización de la junta directiva y cuentan que el puesto de CEO está vacante y andan a la busca de uno nuevo ::. 

STORJ.IO

En fin, que fue bonito mientras duró y como entré en 2014 me he llevado unas hermosas ganancias pero considero que ha llegado el momento de partir.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> El que se creen dos cadenas (que sería un error, algo indeseable), a mi entender solo beneficiaria a las alts, al menos a corto plazo, pues en caso de suceder;



Esa podría ser la teoría, pero la realidad es que el aviso 1 a navegantes de esta semana ya ha quedado claro. 
Btc, es *el DJ* 

Si se hace bifurcación, habrá reset tecnológico, cambio a otra etapa en el desarrollo tecnológico como ha pasado a lo largo de la historia de todos los códigos Open Source con discrepancias en sus integrantes.

Como las negociaciones son al 85% en el par btc/alt se pueden ver pérdidas de valor de 1000% tranquilamente más seguramente.

Las que tienen par FIAT, pueden sufrir algo menos.

Lo que está claro que para especulación, pura y dura, será una gran oportunidad por subidas y bajadas bestiales. Y los exchange estarán petados así como las mempool de las 2 posibles Btc.

La probabilidad de que pierda 4 dígitos existe, por eso está a 4 para este escenario de reset, y que la minería (los que mandan) pueden seguir siendo rentables.

No obstante, si tuviera que apostar por una, en tu escenario sería china-coin (LTC) y dentro del marco de escenario de hipótesis conspiranóicas es la que está preparada, para asumir el rol de macho Alpha, en un posible roadmap, de los que manejan la partida de ajedrez.

Segunda cadena más antigua, par negociado con dominancia en FIAT desde hace mucho. Y negociada en todos los lados (exchanges, etc.) con poco código puedes cambiar el par de btc/alt a ltc/alt, menos los sub-tokens de eth, que ya tiene su propio mercadillo entre ellos. Con Segwit para seguir la hoja de ruta a LN Y SC, el chino kudeiro no ha dejado Coinbase para irse de vacaciones el verano a ver a sus abuelos de la aldea.




Anayosky dijo:


> Yo lo único que haría es no dejarlas en los exchanges, por si las moscas.



Ante la duda, y el desconocimiento de como funciona es no tenerlas en cartera lo más seguro, para retener valor.


----------



## juli (12 Jul 2017)

La verdad es que las entradas a LTC por fiat se han ampliado lo suyo ultimamente...potenciarlo es estrategia clara en LTC.


----------



## hoppe (12 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Paradojicamente etc ha subido bastante, segub dijo otro forero va a entrar en un exchange chino.



Además acabo de leer que etc también entra en okcoin, otro exchange Chino, el día 15.


----------



## psiloman (12 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y en qué te basas para creer éso ?



Lo dije casi sin ninguna base, a 77 cortaron por dos veces la hemorragia, tiré unas líneas uniendo máximos en la caída y me salía que la subida de hoy pararía de 88 a 90, como máximo.

Es una gilipollez, a saber que planes tienen esta gente, pero quería comentarlo.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jul 2017)

melasdas1 dijo:


> Donde puedo leer acerca de ello? Desde la ignorancia lo pregunto. Si me pasas algún enlace u opinión te lo agradeceré.



Countdown to SegWit: These Are the Dates to Keep an Eye On


----------



## paketazo (12 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> La verdad es que las entradas a LTC por fiat se han ampliado lo suyo ultimamente...potenciarlo es estrategia clara en LTC.



Miraros la distribución de LTC...el top 100 controla más del 50% de la coin...personalmente, eso no me otorga ninguna confianza...y menos habiendo chinos detrás.

Bad Request

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (12 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Lo dije casi sin ninguna base, a 77 cortaron por dos veces la hemorragia, tiré unas líneas uniendo máximos en la caída y me salía que la subida de hoy pararía de 88 a 90, como máximo.
> 
> Es una gilipollez, a saber que planes tienen esta gente, pero quería comentarlo.



Pues de gilipollez nada...hace un rato estaba a mas de 87k y ahora esta a algo mas de 85k, aunque ya sabemos como oscila esto, pero la ultima vez subio y bajo el mismo dia.

Por mi si acaba bajando a 60 o 70 cojonudo, ahi si que le meto pasta a saco.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Miraros la distribución de LTC...el top 100 controla más del 50% de la coin...personalmente, eso no me otorga ninguna confianza...y menos habiendo chinos detrás.
> 
> Bad Request
> 
> Un saludo



China-coin, y el modus operandi chino para hacer negocios, con su idiosincrasia.

Minería btc y minería ltc la misma nacionalidad tiene el control.

Por eso, si se finiquita la cotización de btc mejor distribuído la dejan en 1000 o por debajo de rentabilidad de minado a 700$ unos meses y le meten un pum, con 2 noticias de arranque (LTC crypto en Aliexpress? todo queda en casa)y con los Btc que hallan vendido por encima de 2000$ tienen munición para quemar y a hacer el cambio y quedarse con el control generando un nuevo DJ, bajo su tutela.

Y es que es lo que yo haría.

Lo bueno, es que este juego de tronos, llega a su final en Nov-Diciembre coincidiendo para los típicos rallys financieros, extrapolados a cryto-world.
bajada bestial en Q3-4 y Año nuevo to the moon. (Otro ciclo)

A saber... pero ahí queda escrito.


----------



## Divad (13 Jul 2017)

Me resulta gracioso... 6 meses de fiestas, séptimo mes descanso con rebajas y Agosto volvería a comenzar la fiesta sin parar hasta finales de año.

Las grandes rebajas también están en cryptoworld, quienes no aprovechen ahora... no creo que vuelvan a ver los mismos precios el día de mañana. Igual el amago de fiesta es solo un aviso y todavía queda otra corrección y después ya será todo corridas.

Tras el hf de bitcoin habrán hostias por largarse de las dos cadenas y llevarse el máximo beneficio... Pocos saben que el movimiento de los bots es instantáneo y muchos se quedarán pillados o puteados con la exchange de turno.

LTC lleva subiendo desde Abril y ya va siendo hora de dar la cara por btc.

ETH debe de estar ultimando detalles del cambio a PoS. Se sincronizará con btc para montar el festival juntos y así LTC y otras alts saldrían beneficiadas.

Espero que os salga bien el x2 de btc dado el momento, sería una putada que os quedáseis pillados.


----------



## plastilinux (13 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mirad los volúmenes no los precios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por esa manera de irnos instruyendo, paquetazo, de veras.

Aún tengo pendiente que me respondas, por favor, donde miras el número de wallets de cada moneda, los x primeros holders que tienen un porcentaje dado, o tu ránking en una moneda específica (me suena habértelo leído, una sola vez)

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Muchas gracias por esa manera de irnos instruyendo, paquetazo, de veras.
> 
> Aún tengo pendiente que me respondas, por favor, donde miras el número de wallets de cada moneda, los x primeros holders que tienen un porcentaje dado, o tu ránking en una moneda específica (me suena habértelo leído, una sola vez)
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk



Lo miro a través de las páginas oficiales de cada blockchain:

ejemplos:

Bad Request

Bad Request

Etherscan REP Token Tracker (token holders)


...

No todas las coins permiten verlo en sus exploradores...Monero o Zcash por su privacidad lo hacer complicado.

Para ver el ranking es lomismo que lo anterior, pero poniendo tu dirección en el explorer:

ejemplo:

XxpTnfAGR7HJm6CcVsA6dXW5g4sYGXofkH - Dash address

ese por ejemplo es la dirección del 20 más rico en Dash.

Tienes que ir trasteando cada explorer.

Para ver las transacciones por dia, mes...hash...volumenes...

Litecoin (LTC) statistics - Price, Blocks Count, Difficulty, Hashrate, Value

https://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/

https://bitinfocharts.com/ethereum/

https://bitinfocharts.com/dash/

...


Hay muchos detalles importantes si se saben interpretar correctamente.

Buen día


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2017)

Como veis la cosa? el marketcap esta un poco erratico, no?

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 06:58 ----------

Sabeis si caplam sigue bibo?

Por cierto, thether ya esta aumentando de precio, ha pasado de 1 dolar a 1.01, señal de que la peña ya esta guardando la pasta en usdt.


----------



## tio_argyle (13 Jul 2017)

Es decir, que según os leo lo de estar en LTC es "por si acaso"?
De verdad creéis que se van a dejar caer el chiringuito BTC?

PD: ojo a ANS de mañana en adelante.


----------



## djun (13 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Es decir, que según os leo lo de estar en LTC es "por si acaso"?
> De verdad creéis que se van a dejar caer el chiringuito BTC?
> 
> PD: ojo a ANS de mañana en adelante.



¿A qué te refieres con ANS? ¿Alguna noticia o rumor?


----------



## tio_argyle (13 Jul 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con ANS? ¿Alguna noticia o rumor?



Mañana 14 empezaría el tema del cambio de marca a NEO. Hay rumores de que podría entrar en POLO (no mañana, pero en un tiempo).


----------



## Claudius (13 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Es decir, que según os leo lo de estar en LTC es "por si acaso"?



No es que se deje, o no se deje. Yo no tengo una mira en microeconomía, sino en macroeconomía, ni soy un especulador sino inversor, eso lo he dicho muchas veces desde que levanté este nick.
Hay una tarta y hay luchas por la tarta, así de sencillo, cuando se habla en cualquier mercado de 'ballenas' 'manos fuertes' etc. Normalmente esos adjetivos se los ponen las 'manos débiles', 'pececillos'. Y son lobbys empresariales. Y es poder, que es lo que da el dinero.
Y aquí no iba ser menos. Y más con lo disruptivo que es, cuando se habla de que pueda manejar el 1% del mercado mundial de divisas algún día.

Si coges los top-ten, los 'dueños' de los token son los* lobbys* mineros, graciosamente llamados pools.

Solo se salvan y también tienen sus lobbys los token que tengan un sistema de gobernanza dónde la posesión de un token implique que se pueda tomar decisión, al estilo consejo de admo. de una empresa.

Si yo soy un lobby tradicional, y tengo 1000 millones, y creo que puedo tomar el control de un mercado, pues ya estás tardando.

Ahí tienes el petrolero, las farmacéuticas, el café, etc.

Aquí, hay lobbys capitalistas todas las start-ups líderes en el sector están montadas por capital riesgo bajo los paragüas de bancos, aseguradoras etc.

Y luego lobbys de las manos negras estatales, sobre todo del gobierno chino que es que canta a mil leguas, lo he dicho desde hace mucho tiempo.



tio_argyle dijo:


> De verdad creéis que se van a dejar caer el chiringuito BTC?



Si hay un reset, es otro ciclo. Prevalecer es el objetivo para el siguiente ciclo.
Mira a Amazon post-era-punto-com


Es como una partida de ajedrez pensar escenarios, y tener movimientos para ellos.

Los escenarios a 1-2 movimiento son muy previsibles.


----------



## Chachowsky (13 Jul 2017)

ENTREVISTA MUY INTERESANTE A JIHAN WU... CON REMATE FINAL SOBRE BITCOIN
... ahora preguntáis por clapham??... si lo habéis echao de aquí alguno...
Entrevista con Jihan Wu - Bifurcación, Blockchain y Black Swan en MEDELLIN - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 12:01 ----------

Entrevista con Jihan Wu - Bifurcación, Blockchain y Black Swan en MEDELLIN - YouTube


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2017)

paketazo...ya en los baremos que manejas para acotar "buenas districiones" ...faltaría definir "buenas distribuciones".

Es un valor "democrático" ? ...comercial ? ...sociológico ?

Desde un punto de vista comercial y hasta sociológico , me ha sorprendido ver que LTC tiene el doble de wallets que Dash, al que siempre ones comoejemplo de distribución. Que el top esté en pocas manos puede ser poco democrático...pero que los focos de expansión/distribución sean el doble, garantiza un mayor efecto en cadena...y una mayor promoción y expansión en esa blockchain.

Para "los 4 de arriba" ? Es posible, aceptando la gráfica expresión...pero también los nodos de Dash son un elemento de especulación BRUTAL, una de las joyas del mundo crpito actual ...PIVX, por ejemplo, limita ese cariz especulativo de los MasterNodes y con un discurso frontal Y EXPROCESO desde su planteamiento inicial. 

En fin...me ha sorprendido ver que LTC tiene tantísimas wallets. Otro gallifante para un Lee en mi opinión hipermenospreciado hasta hace 4 telediarios / de hecho, con ese halo de limitación y caducidad siempre colgando...aunque LTC abrace extensiones más vanguardistas o él prefiera enfocar su tiempo exactamente ahí /.

No entiendo , en absoluto, el mantra / y esto ya es genérico / de que LTC sea una mierdecilla ipasajera a punto ser pateada por la ventana .


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2017)

*Juli* LTC es un "perro viejo", y digamos lo que digamos, lleva en el candelero mucho tiempo...por eso su valor está contrastado.

En cuanto a la distribución:

¿Que prefieres?

600K wallets dónde 100 poseen el 50%

300K dónde 1000 poseen el 30%


En cuanto a los masternodos de Dash... si tu tuvieras uno que te reporta 18K $ al año... ¿lo venderías?

Y si lo vendieras, ¿lo harías en un exchanger, o directamente a un comprador?

Los masternodos de Dash, limitan el float de la moneda, pero lo hacen por un fin práctico (seguridad, velocidad, privacidad...)

En el mundo real, un masternodo vendría a ser un fondo de renta fija o variable, pero en este caso, el masternodo es más justo, pues las coins son inamovibles por terceros, mientras que en un fondo ese dinero se mueve por terceros cuando les place.

Es todo cuestión de perspectivas.

Si me preguntas cual es mejor ¿LTc, Dash, PIVX?...pues depende

Para pagos posiblemente LTC pues está más extendida y aceptada.

Para obtener dividendos...pues un masternodo de Dash, al tiempo que tienes privacida si lo deseas

Para intentar obtener potenciales revalorizaciones futuras PIVX

sea como sea, es dificil apostar y acertar. Pero iremos viendo, quizá haya hueco para todas las que lo hagan decentemente bien.


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2017)

Yo no juzgo las tripas de ninguna de las 2. Me gustan ambas. Intento acotar su capacidad de distribución / y de ahí lo "social" , lo democrático y lo comercial...de que como distribución, pueden entenderse dos claras : Hacia dentro y hacia fuera /. También intento percibir cuál es el sentido que tú le das a "distribución".

Llamaba la atención sobre esa capacidad de despliegue de LTC, que no suponía tan amplia / aunque tiene mayor emisión que Dash , pero me da igual, sólo intento ver el poderío/.

Y es muuucho poderío.


----------



## tixel (13 Jul 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Y quién te dice que no puede ser una oportunidad para que las dos monedas sumen más que una sola, para crear de un plumazo la 2º moneda en capitalización.
> Puede pasar que ambas cadenas tengan mucho valor, si no es ahora, con el paso del tiempo.



Por eso digo lo de cambiar todas las alt ahora a btc para tener mas de la 2ª cadena, y sobre todo ahora que las alts estan de capa caida. A mi lo del fork de eth me salio cojonudo, 4000€ a mayores en etc (por ahora).


----------



## Claudius (13 Jul 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por eso digo lo de cambiar todas las alt ahora a btc para tener mas de la 2ª cadena, y sobre todo ahora que las alts estan de capa caida. A mi lo del fork de eth me salio cojonudo, 4000€ a mayores en etc (por ahora).



Es otro escenario, pero hay un problema para mi grave, la calidad del software, que en varias veces se ha visto comprometida. Unos tienen la calidad de soft (Core) y otros tienen el control de la minería (consenso de NY)

En el caso de eth, etc no hubo más que en ese momento una vuelta atrás en la cadena, hubo divorcio, y no hubo modificación del software importante a mayores en ese momento sino recuerdo mal. :ouch:

Son muchas variables.., pero el éxito siempre es de los valientes.


----------



## Helios_pc (13 Jul 2017)

BTC da igual que lo tengamos en exchange cuando la 2a cadena o mejor en Wallet?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2017)

Los porcentajes ya empiezan a salir negativos en coinmarketcap.

Bajada en ciernes?


----------



## Claudius (13 Jul 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> BTC da igual que lo tengamos en exchange cuando la 2a cadena o mejor en Wallet?



No. Si estás en hold en wallet bajo tu tutela la clave privada. Y tendrás que tener dos software el core y el de NY-minero, en ambos cargados el wallet. 

Y a esperar el parto. A lo mejor hay mellizos, gemelos, uno muere.., chico, chica.


----------



## Divad (13 Jul 2017)

Olé las pelotas de los que se quedan en Bitcoin. Creo que los que se vayan cagando hostias de las dos cadenas para ETH y LTC serán los que mayor beneficio se llevarán. 

La siguiente reserva valor será ETH.

Los chicos de mantenimiento nos mandan señales desde 1988 

















Spoiler












De verdad no se entienden los mensajes? :::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 16:56 ----------

Mark Zuckerberg apuesta por una renta básica para los EEUU

Los listos llevan tiempo repitiendo la RBU para todos


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Olé las pelotas de los que se quedan en Bitcoin. Creo que los que se vayan cagando hostias de las dos cadenas para ETH y LTC serán los que mayor beneficio se llevarán.
> 
> La siguiente reserva valor será ETH.
> 
> ...



Estas mas zumbado que las maracas de Machin, cabron.

Por cierto, ya estamos en 83k y bajando, y thether esta a 1.02, señal que los espabilaos ya estan metiendo el profit ahi esperando la siguiente bajada, y aqui la peña hablando del sexo de los angeles.

En la siguiente caida llegamos a 60k, y de ahi rebote a la estratosfera, preparad la pasta, pollos.


----------



## Divad (13 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estas mas zumbado que las maracas de Machin, cabron.
> 
> Por cierto, ya estamos en 83k y bajando, y thether esta a 1.02, señal que los espabilaos ya estan metiendo el profit ahi esperando la siguiente bajada, y aqui la peña hablando del sexo de los angeles.
> 
> En la siguiente caida llegamos a 60k, y de ahi rebote a la estratosfera, preparad la pasta.



Los zumbados siempre acaban teniendo razón :XX:



Vuelve a fijarte bien en la portada del 1988, en la medalla de oro indica 2018 y los billetes (FIAT) quemándose :XX:8::Baile:

Es normal que baje, tienen que hacer creer que todo sigue un proceso evolutivo y las ofertas no estarán por muchas horas/días... en cualquier momento nos crean el cambio de tendencia.


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2017)

La borregada que se nos viene en Otoño con "noticias" de este pelo a toda media...

Un trader anónimo de criptodivisas gana $200 millones en un mes


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2017)

*Divad* que el ave fenix renazca de las cenizas de la quema del dinero Fiat, me da más miedo que otra cosa.

Un reset mundial en 2018 es plausible...le daría un 10% de posibilidades de suceder

De suceder, basandonos en la destrucción del finero fiduciario, das por sentado que sería alguna cryptomoneda...o varias, las elegidas para sustituirlo.

Reitero lo escrito hace unas horas en el hilo del oro:

Esto no es posible que suceda...el único modo por el cual podría suceder esto, sería que una cryptomoneda estuviera bajo el control estatal, y a raiz de ese control el propio estado emitiera deuda avalada por dicha cryto.

Ejemplo:

Supongamos que ETH sea la elegida para cimentar el nuevo orden económico.

Para que la UE pueda sacar "estampitas" avaladas por ETH debería poseer en sus BC ETH en cantidad suficiente para respaldar esa emisión...pero:

El pero es que si tu o yo tenemos la posibilidad de poseer estampitas de ETH o tener los ETH reales, todos preferiremos lo segúndo...entonces, los estados habrán perdido la capacidad de fianciación ilimitada que tienen ahora...y entonces, las instituciones desaparecerian por carecer de presupuestos que las respalden (por mi ojalá)

Es sencillo, pero muy complicado, pues nadie quiere ceder su sillón de mando, y menos sabiendo que va a quedar en la "puta" calle arruinado.

Un saludo


----------



## Padre_Karras (13 Jul 2017)

A ver si me entero. Si esto sucede...¿ Qué pasa con el dinero que tienes en el banco entonces? ¿ Es papel que no sirve ni para limpiarse el culo ?

¿ Y si compras bitcoins y después resulta que eligen otra criptomoneda ?


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ejemplo:
> 
> Supongamos que ETH sea la elegida para cimentar el nuevo orden económico.
> 
> ...



Pues bueno...ni el problema ni la imposibilidad de ello las veo yo ahí.

Los estados anclados a la coin de referencia podrían tener las emisiones que quisieran para uso interno... allá ellos con sus muertitos de jambre y sus keynesianadas. Cualqueir emisión se validaría constantemente por miles de nodos..y se referenciaría a la moneda central automáticamente.

2 problemas :

1- Quién protege al pueblo de la policía ?

El supraorganismo global de consenso / lo dudo horrores, FMI y BIS son imposiciones occidentales / SÍ dispondría posiblemente de la emisión de moneda , del código original, o de cualquier tipo de ventaja sobre países menores ...según se plantease, que repito que lo dudo.

2- Las reservas mundiales de equilibrio estarían a merced de ataques constantemente...con la paralización / distorsión consiguiente. 

Conclusión : Ahí es donde entraría la slvencia de cada país. Que las castuzas de cada uno consensuén su control sobre sus respectivos ciudadanos no parece ser dificilmente consensuable.

La referencia inamovible para controlar el keynesianismo interno de "allá cada cual " sin que salpique a las finanzas internacionales está bien clara : GLD en la manita de cada cual. Solamente para ese cometido, sin cábalas ni birguerías de quinta dimensión : Peso monetario de una blockchain patria en el comercio internacional.

Con una cripto intermedia para el microgasto entre usuarios de distintos paśes ? Perfectamente...pero chicle para la borregada y rigor entre castuzos.

Todo en orden : "Los Santos Inocentes" y mira qué bien cuido yo a mis bichos.


----------



## Divad (13 Jul 2017)

No lo llamaría reset paketazo, sino muerte a lo viejo para pasar a lo nuevo. Se acabó de dar de comer a las garrapatas que disfrutan del sufrimiento ajeno. Quedará por ver si se van de buen rollo o nos crean otro show para justificar así el cambio de paradigma. Estaría bien recibir el código y ejecutar el modo Dios en la realidad que compartimos todos. Sería lo ideal una actualización del Sistema ligada a un cambio de consciencia 

Cierto es que será un RESET en cuanto a la deuda global y dinero que se haya quedado en el viejo barco, pues no valdrá nada. Eso sí, habrá una RBU y un impuesto único para todos es lo más justo para mantener el equilibrio.

Mark Zuckerberg apuesta por una renta básica para los EEUU

Con el CETA aprobado se cede el poder nacional de cada país europedo a las corporaciones (los listos que están en ETH).

Está todo perfectamente ideado en el nuevo Sistema con Bancor, Aragon,... Todavía quedan semanas de paripé para poder sacar tajada en cryptoworld


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (13 Jul 2017)

Sin querer ofender a nadie, flipo cuando en general, se habla en foros de resets monetarios, desaparición del FIAT, etc.

Puedo entenderlo ya que los humanos tendemos a relacionarnos entre semejantes y al final parece que "todo el mundo" (aka nuestro entorno cotidiano, aka foros) dispone de ciertas características, conocimientos y habilidades.

Un % gigante de gente no sabe usar ordenadores, ni por mucho que sepan aporrear su móvil, tienen mínimas nociones de informática. Son simples como el mecanismo de un reloj, se manejan en efectivo y por no usar, ni usan tarjetas de crédito/débito. Los que manejamos critpos somos y seremos, como muy mucho un 10% de la población occidental.
*Una cripto nunca será de uso cotidiano a no ser que los Estados lo obliguen*. 

Y aquí viene lo importante, antes de que los estados, FED y BCE pasen a un sistema donde el ciudadano tiene cierto poder nos meten en una guerra.

Prohibirían el uso de esta moneda o simplemente nunca sabríamos la capitalización total de la moneda, serían cryptos opacas donde sabrías que tienes X tokens y nada más.

Las criptos no están prohibidas aún porque no son un producto de masas y están a años de distancia de soñar con sustituir al FIAT, al fin y al cabo los estados sacan pasta cuando la gente pasa ganancias de crptos a FIAT, pero no te puedes deducir esas pérdidas si has perdido dinero con las criptos en tu declaración, por lo cual, el negocio para los estados a día de hoy es redondo. 

El día que esto no sea así, empezarán las persecuciones.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Jul 2017)

Q vais a recargar si cae mucho todo? 
Yo estoy entre waves, lisk, game y stratis.


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Q vais a recargar si cae mucho todo?
> Yo estoy entre waves, lisk, game y stratis.



A ver si alguno que guste de juegos echa un ojo a la plataforma de GAMEcredits y opina a nivel usuario si tiene gancho comercial.


----------



## Divad (13 Jul 2017)

Todas las cryptos van a tener su utilidad (sobretodo aquellas que están ligadas a ETH).

Contratar datos móviles... La desconexión al FIAT va a ser TOTAL para este año 
Tokenizing the Mobile Data Industry with Ethereum Blockchain and DENT Tokens


----------



## Claudius (13 Jul 2017)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> A ver si me entero. Si esto sucede...¿ Qué pasa con el dinero que tienes en el banco entonces?



Eso no es dinero son números centralizados.



Padre_Karras dijo:


> ¿ Es papel que no sirve ni para limpiarse el culo ?



Para que juegen los chavales al monopoli con billetes más grandes. 


Padre_Karras dijo:


> ¿ Y si compras bitcoins y después resulta que eligen otra criptomoneda ?



Bitcoin *para un newbie* no debería hasta Diciembre ni pensarlo, por la incertidumbre.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 21:37 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Q vais a recargar si cae mucho todo?
> Yo estoy entre waves, lisk, game y stratis.



Dólares. 
:XX:
Dash, of course & china-coin.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2017)

Interesante lectura sobre la bifurcación en su día de ETH en ETH+ETC

The story behind Ethereum Classic (ETC) - and who's trying to steal your wealth through it : ethtrader

traducido by google:

Traductor de Google

Un saludo


----------



## clakar (13 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesante lectura sobre la bifurcación en su día de ETH en ETH+ETC
> 
> The story behind Ethereum Classic (ETC) - and who's trying to steal your wealth through it : ethtrader
> 
> ...



Qué tal veis a Gnosis y Stellar?


----------



## Divad (13 Jul 2017)

Las bifurcaciones son sanas si te dejan un margen de tiempo suficiente como para moverte.

En breve... arréglate los piños en cualquier parte ::
Dentacoin


----------



## tio_argyle (13 Jul 2017)

QTUM en puesto 20 en coinmarketcap.... Alguien la está siguiendo? Puede disputarle el mercado chino a ANS?


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Recordemos la *BURBUJA.COM* (No el foro de tranis, sino la caida del Nasdaq)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suelo hacerme esa misma pregunta bastantes veces.

La otra pregunta que debemos hacernos, es si estamos o no preparados para esto.

Las .com , fueron una locura como tantas otras, se pagó oro por humo, y luego el humo...se evaporó en casi su totalidad "hubo excepciones"

Aquí si cabe, da la impresión de que todavía hay más humo que en aquel lejano 2001...menuda odisea se vivió.

Entonces se valoraba por ejemplo el potencial de una web que canalizaría por ejemplo las visitas al ginecólogo...algo por aquel entonces innovador, pero con el tiempo, eso fue barato, sencillo, y común...


Aquí y ahora, las cryptos casi las puede emitir cualquier informático/programador medio que estudie unos meses el tema...lo que hoy es novedad, quizá mañana sea común y poco interesante.


Ya aseguré aquí antaño, que muchas desaparecerán por necesidad...su inutilidad es más que evidente, pero subsisten a la sombra de otras y de sus fanáticos.

¿hay ahora burbuja?

Yo considero que sí la hay en muchas coins con pocos holders y capitalizaciones elevadas.

Una coin con 1000 holders que capitaliza 30M de $, es una burbuja.

Dividiendo y suponiendo una distribución homogenea entre 1000 holders, nos da un precio por barba de 30.000$ (ejemplo MELON)

¿pensais que si cada holder pretende obtener 30K $ lo logrará?

Pues ahí ya hay burbuja...

Yo esto lo valoraría por ejemplo: 1000 holders a 3000$ como mucho, pues 3M...y creo que soy generoso.


Ahora analicemos una del top 10 para ver si hay burbuja:

LTC: 600K holders, market cap:2400M..veamos

Nos sale aprox 4000$ por holder...pues es plausible ¿verdad?...no veo burbuja, pues cualquier holder medio obtiene el retorno de modo inmediato si lo desea.

Dash:300K holders, M Cap:1225M

4083$...¿podría ser, verdad?

BTC ya no la analizo, pues sería en esta relación la más barata y menos burbujeada.


Bueno, pues eso, hay burbuja fijo en un lotazo de coins, sin embargo en otras, la cosa podría pasar...

¿pasará?...yo creo que sí, pero no se si antes tocará hacer una buena purga para limpiar el terreno.




tio_argyle dijo:


> QTUM en puesto 20 en coinmarketcap.... Alguien la está siguiendo? Puede disputarle el mercado chino a ANS?



198 token holders...¿tu que crees? y más capitalizando 262M de $ :no:

sale a 1,3M por holder...ya les molaría

Un saludo


----------



## cruel e inhumano (14 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Olé las pelotas de los que se quedan en Bitcoin. Creo que los que se vayan cagando hostias de las dos cadenas para ETH y LTC serán los que mayor beneficio se llevarán.
> 
> La siguiente reserva valor será ETH.
> 
> Los chicos de mantenimiento nos mandan señales desde 1988



:: :: 

Esa portada tiene tela. 
Un Ave fénix resurgiendo de las cenizas del dinero FIAT quemado, que representa la transformación del dinero antiguo en uno nuevo, pero que en esencia es el mismo. El ave fénix lleva la flor de lis en la cabeza??
Y el símbolo de la nueva moneda ¿es un conjunto vacío?? ¿Significa que está basada en "la nada"?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jul 2017)

Pero cuando habláis de holders, ¿como se puede saber si ese dato es cierto?

Porqué por ejemplo en ETH que conozco más, o Waves, una persona puede tener varias wallets, así que una cosa serían el número de wallets y otra el número de maromos que hay ahí.

Lo mismo un lobby chino tiene 200 wallets de LTC, por poner un ejemplo. O un inversor que se ha hecho rico con BTC tiene varias wallets en Dash o otras.


----------



## Ninihilista (14 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bitcoin *para un newbie* no debería hasta Diciembre ni pensarlo, por la incertidumbre.



¿Y esa incertidumbre no puede provocar una bajada una de precios que haga que sea un momento interesante para comprar?



cruel e inhumano dijo:


> :: ::
> 
> Esa portada tiene tela.
> Un Ave fénix resurgiendo de las cenizas del dinero FIAT quemado, que representa la transformación del dinero antiguo en uno nuevo, pero que en esencia es el mismo. El ave fénix lleva la flor de lis en la cabeza??
> Y el símbolo de la nueva moneda ¿es un conjunto vacío?? ¿Significa que está basada en "la nada"?



¿ Un 0 y un 1 ?


----------



## Divad (14 Jul 2017)

No tendría tan claro que entrase todo el FIAT(humo) en cryptoworld... Llegará el día que nadie querrá FIAT y su valor será 0. Por lo que incluso la deuda global que debemos a no se quien :: quedará anulada. 

Dinero entrará, pero ya sería la hostia que todo se multiplicase por 10000, 20000,... Sería una burrada lo que llegaríamos a tener, por lo que igual los multiplican por 1k o 5k.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (14 Jul 2017)

No os adelanteis tanto, yo firmo un x50 jajaja


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Suelo hacerme esa misma pregunta bastantes veces.
> 
> La otra pregunta que debemos hacernos, es si estamos o no preparados para esto.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el mensaje Paketazo pero si la info de los holders la has obtenido a través de etherscan no creo q sea válida... Este mismo lunes crearon ese token ERC20 que supuestamente más tarde migraran a la cadena de Qtum. Ahora mismo en etherscan aparecen +300 holders... Siguen siendo muy pocos, pero creo que se entiende lo que digo.

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Gracias por el mensaje Paketazo pero si la info de los holders la has obtenido a través de etherscan no creo q sea válida... Este mismo lunes crearon ese token ERC20 que supuestamente más tarde migraran a la cadena de Qtum. Ahora mismo en etherscan aparecen +300 holders... Siguen siendo muy pocos, pero creo que se entiende lo que digo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Esa es la clave compañero...de momento, esos son los holders "oficiales"...otra cosa es lo que pueda existir en exchangers o todavía sin asignar.

Hoy ya ha pasado de 198 a 313 direcciones...veremos si lo vemos en breve por encima de 1000

Yo con los datos que tengo a mi disposición, me lo pensaría...otra cosa es lo que no sepamos o veamos, pero eso ya sería especular sobre humo.

Un saludo, y gracias por el aporte.


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Gracias por el mensaje Paketazo pero si la info de los holders la has obtenido a través de etherscan no creo q sea válida... Este mismo lunes crearon ese token ERC20 que supuestamente más tarde migraran a la cadena de Qtum. Ahora mismo en etherscan aparecen +300 holders... Siguen siendo muy pocos, pero creo que se entiende lo que digo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo lo que expones no lo entiendo...aunque esos valores no son correctos...en su día y para contrastar el primer ejemplo yo ya lo planteé con los tokens ERC20 : En plena cresta de ola alcista, el cap se duplicaba...pero las carteras no crecían...NI UNA...y mirabas tras semana...y seguían sin subir. Lo recuerdo con el arreón conjunto de aquella hornada de tokens hace mes y pico / Lunyr, Taas, Edgeless...etc. /

En otros explorers como Dash, LTC , etc , ni idea. De hecho si paketazo , como lo hace, contrasta que crecen...es que deben funcionar / o al menos, lo hacen mejor /...pero éso lo único que hará en este asunto es aumentar la diferencia entre ETH y otras en detrimento de la primera.

De cualquier modo, y no siendo éste , en principio, un indicador de primerísima importancia, contrastar ese desajuste no hace sino activar la alarma sobre la qué se está erigiendo este castillo de pasta : Si para algo tan simple / en principio / el asunto va así : Qué garantía se tiene de que el smart contract de un token , vehículo inexcusable hacia su plataforma, vaya como la seda ? cuestión absolutamente primordial para su funcionamiento más esencial.

Y ya puestos...recordamos posts llamando la atención sobre la parálisis web de GAMEcredits...Digibyte...el diseño CHUSCO - pero chusco , chusco - de WAGERR , por ejemplo, las acusaciones frontales a Taas de mangoneo sin que su team responda NADA a la pasmada comunidad de holders de su hilo oficial ... y el hilo siga ampliando sus páginas...

Y mientras tanto, hablamos de numeritos, de hasta dónde bajarán... etc, etc,etc... Pues deberían bajar hasta un punto de equilibrio entre este despliegue de cháchara...y los servicios reales que ofrecen estas blockchains. Y ya ahí, la clave sí estaría en poner la pasta 5 segundos antes del siguiente paso REAL .

Pero 5 segundos y un paso. Dos años , como se ve en algún caso , y la fucking biblia en verso de promesas mediante, ya es otro cantar. Y lo mires por donde lo mires, nada sano, por cierto.

A ver si ésto se come otro hostión de otro 20/30% de golpe y empezamos a ver "arcilla" a la que meterle mano debajo de tanta purpurina multicolor...que ...vaya muermo,joder !!!...


----------



## psiloman (14 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y ya puestos...recordamos posts llamando la atención sobre la parálisis web de GAMEcredits...Digibyte...el diseño CHUSCO - pero chusco , chusco - de WAGERR , por ejemplo, las acusaciones frontales a Taas de mangoneo sin que su team responda NADA a la pasmada comunidad de holders de su hilo oficial ... y el hilo siga ampliando sus páginas...
> 
> Y mientras tanto, hablamos de numeritos, de hasta dónde bajarán... etc, etc,etc... Pues deberían bajar hasta un punto de equilibrio entre este despliegue de cháchara...y los servicios reales que ofrecen estas blockchains. Y ya ahí, la clave sí estaría en poner la pasta 5 segundos antes del siguiente paso REAL .
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, algunas criptos tienen mucho futuro, pero ya va siendo hora de que hagan cosas. Es que algunos equipos parecen que están en las Seychelles con toda la pasta, están como desaparecidos.

La mayoría no dan información de qué están haciendo en cada momento. Creo que con la pasta que están pillando se podrían currar mucho más el marketing y comunicación con nosotros, SUS CLIENTES.

Todos, de una u otra manera, tenemos clientes, si yo tratara igual a los míos estaría en el paro.

Respecto al suelo del mercado, yo lo veo alrededor de 50, con subidas puntuales, donde lo veis vosotros?. Donde está el suelo solo lo saben ellos, pero trasteando con la gráfica y añadiendo un poco de sentido común, por ese entorno debería andar la cosa.

Otra duda que tengo es si el goteo va a ser lento o rápido hasta llegar allí, con algún periodo lateral. Sí tengo claro que habrá subidas puntuales, eso seguro, las estamos viendo dentro de la tendencia bajista.


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, algunas criptos tienen mucho futuro, pero ya va siendo hora de que hagan cosas. Es que algunos equipos parecen que están en las Seychelles con toda la pasta, están como desaparecidos.
> 
> La mayoría no dan información de qué están haciendo en cada momento. Creo que con la pasta que están pillando se podrían currar mucho más el marketing y comunicación con nosotros, SUS CLIENTES.
> 
> ...



Las subidas en la caída se dan desde el principio...contra más cae, más senotan...y además, se acentúan por la impaciencia del motrollón que espera el pistoletazo de salida que lleva derechito...al oro y al moro. Filfa.

Bajará hasta compras REALES. De hecho, ya ha tenido subiditas continuadas de 24 horas...y se pone en 2 cifras diarias hasta el último truño. Lo que pasa es que también se ha visto que distorsión manda, así que nadie va a entrar con tó lo gordo hasta retomar periplo co solidez / y ahí volvemos al delicadísimo "dónde y cuándo?" / . Si la mitad de criptos suben un 30% en un día de paz...y al siguiente se lo han comido y añaden un 7% más de caída...cuánto necesitas para asegurar haber vuelto al amino de baldosas amariilas ? La respuesta, evidentemente, NO ESTÁ EN LOS NÚMEROS.

Hay que bajar hasta BLOCKCHAINS QUE HAGAN COSAS. Si nos giramos antes y se abre la veda con continuidad, la base de pasta será aún mayor para el próxmo arreón, pero estará siempre en el mismo punto : EL VALOR PALPABLE.

Habrá que ver cómo BTC discurre en su periplo. SI se topa con estas artes de pánico enlatado, el chorreo hacia Shitland será iportante y dado su volumen, posiblemente dinamizador. Pero igual es al contrario...porque lo que importa, lo que puedeemancipar la cotizaciń de los malabares es EL TOMATE. Y cualquier alegría intermedia entre la "arcilla" y la purpurina, será irreal.

Mover ficha es muy jodido. Yo llevo semanas sin hacer nada, no toco un fucking botón. Cuando toque, elección de cada cual, en mi caso me voy a quitar las ganas bien quitadas / pero , sin duda, en BLOCKCHAIN QUE HAGAN COSAS / ...hasta ahí...palomitas.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Jul 2017)

Sigo viendo como de forma exagerada os hacéis una pajas mentales de calibre y otros son mas catastróficas que muchos invitados de cuarto milenio.

Estamos en un momento en el mundo cripto que lo ideal e interesante es cojer las criptos para tratarlas de lo que va el hilo "ESPECULACION CON ALTCOINS" lo que vaya a pasar en un futuro esta muy lejos y es muy dubitativo,ya lo han mencionado un poco mas atras hace "pocos" años con la .com una pag de citas medicas iva a ser la hostia y hoy mira como acabamos,hoy cada cual con la suya y sino una app y por ese entonces ni el embrión de estas.

Aprovechad el momento "insensatos" y ganarse unos panes,unos lambos o unos millones de € invirtiendo y dejar de especular de como va ir el mundo por que al igual que en la bolsa,sucederá,lo que la mayoria menos espera en el momento menos esperado.

A dia de hoy a las criptos le puede pasar lo que a un Iphone en los 80,un gps en los 60... por decir algo,muy chulos mucho potencial de futuro pero si no tienes detras lo que los aga funcionar y lo mas importante hacerlos "necesarios" solo te serviran de un bonito pisapapeles. Desde los 90 he visto la tegnologia 3d despegar un par de veces y estamparse contra el suelo otras tantas.

PD:seria muy interesante un programa de cuarto milenio sobre BTC-mundo cripto,le daria mil vueltas o los ejpertos de la sexta.


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jul 2017)

La verdad es que esto empezó siendo un hilo de especulación y va a acabar siendo un manual de geoestrategia jeje


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Sigo viendo como de forma exagerada os hacéis una pajas mentales de calibre y otros son mas catastróficas que muchos invitados de cuarto milenio.
> 
> Estamos en un momento en el mundo cripto que lo ideal e interesante es cojer las criptos para tratarlas de lo que va el hilo "ESPECULACION CON ALTCOINS" lo que vaya a pasar en un futuro esta muy lejos y es muy dubitativo,ya lo han mencionado un poco mas atras hace "pocos" años con la .com una pag de citas medicas iva a ser la hostia y hoy mira como acabamos,hoy cada cual con la suya y sino una app y por ese entonces ni el embrión de estas.
> 
> ...



Hombre, estamos en ellou.

Todos estamos espectantes esperando a que el marketcap llegue a los 50-60, invertir y esperar el rebote...todos estamos esperando un rebotazo como el que ha habido estos ultimos meses, de 60b a 115 otra vez o mas...si sale la cosa como pensamos muchos podemos dar un pelotazo de los buenos.

Bueno lo ee hablar del fin del fiat y todo ese rollo lo veo en plan ciencia ficcion, pero como relleno mientras esperamos la "accion", pues eso.

Por cierto, no esta muy parado el tema de bitcoin? No se esperaba una estampida con la cercania de los cambios que se aproximan?


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2017)

Bueno, especular es todo practicamente, hay tantos facotres a valorar como se quiera, ahí el librillo de cada cual.

El asunto es que buena parte del personal se ha creído que la pillada de primavera se debía a su ojo de lince y clarividencia. Y no, piloto automático y poco más. El otro día me comentó un tipo que "tradeaba criptos". Hodleaba con cierto bamboleo BTC ETH y Waves...y no tenía puta idea de ná. En fin, supongo que ese palique le rentará en polvos , hinchazón frente al espejo o algo así.

Yo , más que en falta de speculacón, sí veo diferencias en cuanto a tradear y hacer hodl...y me incluyo, obviamente, en lo segundo, aunque cambiar de barca en marcha no lo descarto en absoluto, pero aunque algún metesaca he hecho con muy diversos resultados...desde luego no lo considero tradear. Son giros puntuales que me permito por momentos y razones particulares que se presentan por la observación contínua , pero no por ser un zahorí de tendencias...en Shitland te comes un sopapo en cero coma y , en mi opinión, las líneas y argucias al uso para ir trincando diariamente y por norma son sólo un elemento de juicio en una coyuntura bastante particular con unos condicionantes propios de enorme peso. Un mercado regulado y sólido premia mucho más los matices y ahí sí qe entiendo que el arte de acotar puede ser más efectivo. Aquí cualquier coin hace el pino en cualquier momento. Y cualquiera es TODAS.


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jul 2017)

Yo es que no se de donde sacais que el market se va a ir a 50-60b para irse a la luna la verdad....
Aquí no tiene nadie ni puta idea de lo que va a pasa mañana. A mi esas cuentas no me cuadran.


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Yo es que no se de donde sacais que el market se va a ir a 50-60b para irse a la luna la verdad....
> Aquí no tiene nadie ni puta idea de lo que va a pasa mañana. A mi esas cuentas no me cuadran.



El market a llegado a estar a 116b, ahora esta sobre los 80b, la tendencia es bajista y el proximo soporte esta precisamente mas o menos en 60b...ahi es donde reboto el precio ostentosamente la ultima vez.

Evidentemente nadie tiene una bola de cristal, pero hay que basarse en algo, y lo de los soportes y resistencias funciona bastantes veces.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jul 2017)

Os lo pego por última vez:

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Bitcoin (by @AltSheets)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Ethereum (by @AltSheets)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Litecoin (by @AltSheets)

No están entrando tokens nuevos en los exchangers...es más, hasta diría que los tokens que hay ahora mismo en exchangers, están saliendo y reduciendose su float.

Como ejemplo (la que más sigo por interés) Dash hace 2 semanas tenía disponibles a la venta 42K y ahora hay como podeis ver 37,5K

Los bots lo llevarána dónde quieran, y lo que seguro no quieren, es joder el chiringuito...otra cosa es que traten de aburrirnos durante un tiempo para que les regalemos los tokens que valen la pena.

Si creeis en ello buy & hold...tenemos la suerte d epoder mirar de reojo al pasado de BTC y su actual situación...aprendamos de ello, o lloremos como nenazas en unos años.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2017)

A ver paketazo...

Que indican esos gráficos ?

El rojo, los Dash ,ETH, LTC que están a la venta en 16 exchanges / supongo que los más grandes /...y el verde ? El de BTC ? 

Y el de BTC ? /respecto a FIAT /

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (14 Jul 2017)

VOXelus
We have been selected by @googlevr to be Featured now on #daydream VR Store & Headset, this is a major exposure for the team! $VOX
Twitter

Enhorabuena a los afortunados en la compra en suelo. Hace unas semanas
:Baile: 8: :


----------



## Depeche (14 Jul 2017)

DECENT sigue siendo mi favorita.


----------



## Merlin (14 Jul 2017)

Clapham, tres cosas:

1) Yo no soy antisemita ni antijudio, por mi siempre eres bienvenido al hilo.

2) ¿Qué coño es el dedo/polla ese de la foto?

3) Si el SegWit2x se aprueba, el 1 de agosto en principio no va a pasar nada.


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Que deberia hacer un judio en un hilo antisemita ?
> a ) huir como rata
> b ) bombardear medio Beirut como escarmiento y marronizar a Europa ( sobretodo a la futura Union de Republicas Sovieticas de Iberia , la p. Roma , Reino Fundido y al IV Reich )
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clapham me encanta leerte, ese sarcasmo tuyo es fascinante y en mi humilde opinion, realista. Opino muy parecido a lo que posteas (soy gentil, hablo aleman y no soy antisemita y que mas da?)- "Di-s" como lo citas, tambien tiene ovejas en otro rebaños que no sean judios (es lo que pienso) - fin de offtopic religioso.

Vendiste us redccoins? A proposito parece que va a ser mejor que en vez de comprar plata, compres onzas de coltan/tantalio.

Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## Divad (14 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué tipo de judío eres que te tienes que pasar la vida en foros? 8:::

Otras cryptos se repartirán el botín de BTC :fiufiu:


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (14 Jul 2017)

Mientras tanto ETH a 163€ en Coinbase. Todo máquina yo comprando a 320 y 340€.

Obviamente los 4 ETH que tengo los voy a hodlear y las alt (DECENT, Bancor, Waves y monacoin) pues igual. No es dinero que necesite ahora mismo y salirse ahora sería una ruina ::


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jul 2017)

El trollaco por fin se ha quitado la careta... a ver si es vedad que deja de dar la murga.
HOLD y no meter en ésto lo que no se esté dispuesto a perder... suerte!


----------



## Claudius (14 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> VOXelus
> We have been selected by @googlevr to be Featured now on #daydream VR Store & Headset, this is a major exposure for the team! $VOX
> Twitter
> 
> ...



https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@mwheeleruk/voxelus-google-daydream-google-vr


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2017)

Su puta madre...hemos bajado de golpe a 77b....que? os creeis que llegamos a 60 o que?

De ahi subidon, aun podemos pegar el pelotazo chicos, miradlo de esa forma.


----------



## Chachowsky (14 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Que deberia hacer un judio en un hilo antisemita ?
> a ) huir como rata
> b ) bombardear medio Beirut como escarmiento y marronizar a Europa ( sobretodo a la futura Union de Republicas Sovieticas de Iberia , la p. Roma , Reino Fundido y al IV Reich )
> 
> ...




No se hizo la miel para la boca del asno... muchos para entenderle tendrán que elevar su nivel intelectual pues no entenderán sus símiles, metáforas, sarcasmos, ironías ni demás figuras... algo que no estarán dispuestos a hacer porque tendrían que renunciar a sus cómodos prejuicios. Además es más fácil mendigar y parasitar opiniones ajenas facilonas que se adapten y ajusten al propio pensamiento que trabajarlas. A esa gente no les gustará las bofetadas de realidad que les da usted cuando irrumpe por aquí porque va contra la aparente seguridad que tanto esfuerzo les ha costado montar... como para que llegue usted aquí y se la cuestione... los borregos pastan muy bien y muy tranquilos... si llega usted y los altera comprenderá que se forme un lío... al menos tenga la satisfacción si le sirve de consuelo que hay foreros como haruki murakami o yo que le reconocemos y apreciamos su esfuerzo... aprovecho también para agradecer a foreros como paketazo o claudius su labor... otros cracks que tenemos la suerte de tener en este hilo.


----------



## DrJ (14 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...
> Recapitulando . A partir del 1 de agosto muchos wallets ( privados ) no reconoceran el BIP 148 por lo que no podras a cceder a ellos.
> ...



Ojo a este comentario de nuestro compañero circuncidado. 
No olvidemos echar un ojo a este dato (soporte UASF/BIP148) por si acaso


----------



## Chicosalchicha (14 Jul 2017)

Clapham es listo? Si, clapham es bipolar? Si y si.

Es un tio listo, pero algunos lo idolatrais por las cosas q dice, pero es q dentro de una semana si el marketcap se va a 100 vendra vendiendo 5 coins nuevas q haran un x1000, tiene menos credibilidad q yo.


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2017)

La verdad sea dicha, to esto acojona.

Que planes teneis?


----------



## verti (14 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Su puta madre...hemos bajado de golpe a 77b....que? os creeis que llegamos a 60 o que?
> 
> De ahi subidon, aun podemos pegar el pelotazo chicos, miradlo de esa forma.



Y suerte que algunos milloncejos están todos comprando Syndicate (SYNX) ::
Ya va cerca de 1000%,si no estaría mas bajo


----------



## Claudius (14 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> La verdad sea dicha, to esto acojona.
> 
> Que planes teneis?



Joer pues hacer cortos a saco, madre del amor hermoso y esto es un hilo de especular?


Llevo cantando la cantinela. Ahora si se tiene pues con apalancamientos.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2017 at 20:00 ----------




DrJ dijo:


> Ojo a este comentario de nuestro compañero circuncidado.
> No olvidemos echar un ojo a este dato (soporte UASF/BIP148) por si acaso



Si, tira mucho de reddit :XX: ni que se jugara unos milloncejos.

Mucha gente da por echo el segwit2x y nada más lejos de la realidad, 
todos jugando su partida de ajedrez. 
Yo fíjate que veo un split.. en Agosto.


----------



## Madmarxius (14 Jul 2017)

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details


----------



## Chachowsky (14 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> La verdad sea dicha, to esto acojona.
> 
> Que planes teneis?



Que conste que es opinión para nada recomendación... cada uno es responsable de sus propias decisiones.
Si acaso me fío de alguna es de litecoin o dash como mucho, por lo de ser los parientes mas cercanos a bitcoin y que la pasta emigre allí...
Todo apunta a que esto siga bajando... la bajada de bitcoin arrastre a todas las altcoins y los exchanges colapsen...
Lo más seguro es pasarlo todo a fiat... hasta septiembre mínimo... pero sobre gustos colores... también está la opción de jugar con fuego y desafiar todos los indicadores de peligro...
Suerte con su elección sea la que sea.


----------



## vyk (14 Jul 2017)

Hostia puta, que máquina soy...mis iconomi en caída libre...


----------



## Chachowsky (14 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Clapham es listo? Si, clapham es bipolar? Si y si.
> 
> Es un tio listo, pero algunos lo idolatrais por las cosas q dice, pero es q dentro de una semana si el marketcap se va a 100 vendra vendiendo 5 coins nuevas q haran un x1000, tiene menos credibilidad q yo.



Newton, Mozart, Beethoven, Einstein... fueron grandes genios de la historia... padecieron trastorno bipolar... hay mucha gente que no los conoce... están pastando cómodamente y... no les importa lo más mínimo... dejémoslos pastar!!!!


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jul 2017)

Esto va para muy largo... no sé si es que os queréis hacer ricos en 6 meses metiendo aqui la extra de verano o qué...

Alguien que controle de AT puede echarle un ojo al chart de UBIQ? a ver qué le parece...

---------- Post added 14-jul-2017 at 20:17 ----------




vyk dijo:


> Hostia puta, que máquina soy...mis iconomi en caída libre...



Está confirmada salida de su plataforma para el 1 de Agosto. Esta no es de las que venden humo precisamente...


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2017)

Creeis que thether podria perder valor si baja mucho todo?

Me refiero a mucho valor.


----------



## Pirro (14 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que thether podria perder valor si baja mucho todo?
> 
> Me refiero a mucho valor.



Tether es contracíclico. Si las criptos caen aumenta la demanda de tether y es cuando lo vemos un par de céntimos arriba del dólar.

El problema que le veo a tether es que es una cripto "respaldada" por una empresa. Y si los que la respaldan la lían, pues los tenedores de tether pueden perderlo todo.


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Tether es contracíclico. Si las criptos caen aumenta la demanda de tether y es cuando lo vemos un par de céntimos arriba del dólar.
> 
> El problema que le veo a tether es que es una cripto "respaldada" por una empresa. Y si los que la respaldan la lían, pues los tenedores de tether pueden perderlo todo.



Ya tuvo una coyuntura delicadita cuando aquello de los exchanges coreanos hará unos meses...Claudius llamó varias veces la atención sobre ello y pintaba serio . / desde fuera, nunca tuve nada /.

A no ser que se esté en superávit fiscal laaaaaargo nunca he entendido porqué quien quiere fiat no se pone en fiat. Es como el oro-papel. Líos gratuítos y poco que ganar.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 Jul 2017)

¿Qué, cómo van esas rebajas?

Es curioso que en mitad de toda la sangría aparezcan casos como el de SYND, que en un día se ha multiplicado nada menos que x10, y no con un volumen pequeño precisamente:


----------



## Pirro (14 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ya tuvo una coyuntura delicadita cuando aquello de los exchanges coreanos hará unos meses...Claudius llamó varias veces la atención sobre ello y pintaba serio . / desde fuera, nunca tuve nada /.
> 
> A no ser que se esté en superávit fiscal laaaaaargo nunca he entendido porqué quien quiere fiat no se pone en fiat. Es como el oro-papel. Líos gratuítos y poco que ganar.



Desde el desconocimiento, supongo que al movimiento y a la posesión de los tether no se les aplica las mismas normas que al dinero fiat. Imagina que tienes unas chapas que valen 20 veces más de lo que pagaste por ellas y quieres ponerte corto. Aún moviéndote por exchangers a los que no llega la mano de Hacienda, podría ser inadecuado ponerse en fiat.


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> ¿Qué, cómo van esas rebajas?
> 
> Es curioso que en mitad de toda la sangría aparezcan casos como el de SYND, que en un día se ha multiplicado nada menos que x10, y no con un volumen pequeño precisamente:



Creo que hay un problema que de seguir así puede llegar a ser serio para hodlers en altcoins fuera del top 10 con la dilación de esta purga de marras .

La irrupción de coins desde atrás , muchas con propuestas efectistas como Mnodes baratos y rebajitas parejas , va a desplazar blockchains & tokens de 2a fila a puestos poc vistosos desdelos que posiblemente les cueste muchísimo más retomar sendas alcistas como las pre-purga...y te puedes quedar pilláo con coins y tokens que tenían la mejor de las pintas y posición hace un mes.

Habrá que estar atento a subidas iniciales si se gira finalmente śto y se mantienen unos días de subida para aprovechar el tirón de salida y trasvasar probables maulas a Top10 o nuevas "promesas" en escena.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2017 at 21:15 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, supongo que al movimiento y a la posesión de los tether no se les aplica las mismas normas que al dinero fiat. Imagina que tienes unas chapas que valen 20 veces más de lo que pagaste por ellas y quieres ponerte corto. Aún moviéndote por exchangers a los que no llega la mano de Hacienda, podría ser inadecuado ponerse en fiat.



Bueno...por éso comentaba lo de ir largo de plusvis...en el sentido más "amplio" ya no del término, sino de esa coyuntura .

No sé. Tether se entiende movimiento defensivo. Y a un movimiento defensivo se va, por norma, a asegurar . Pero en fin...ahí cada uno.

A mí una garantía societaria , para empezar de capital y origen desconocido , como que no me llamaría demasiado precisamente.


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, supongo que al movimiento y a la posesión de los tether no se les aplica las mismas normas que al dinero fiat. Imagina que tienes unas chapas que valen 20 veces más de lo que pagaste por ellas y quieres ponerte corto. Aún moviéndote por exchangers a los que no llega la mano de Hacienda, podría ser inadecuado ponerse en fiat.



Hombre, yo creo que la utilidad de thether esta bastante clara...si no quiero arriesgar el dinero metiendolo en una coin mientras el mercado esta a la baja como ahora pero tampoco quiero meterlo en mi cuenta bancaria por el tema de tener que declararlo a hacienda y ademas el exchange donde estoy es solo de coins y no te lo cambian a fiat...la unica opcion es tether (con el plus de poderlo sacar a un wallet fuera del exchange por si este peta).


----------



## Divad (14 Jul 2017)

Ante semejante show... tener dinero en las exchanges puede ser una buena oportunidad de "hackeo", "robo",... se llevarían el pelotazo del milenio ::


----------



## serlec (14 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> La verdad sea dicha, to esto acojona.
> 
> Que planes teneis?



Que vamos a hacer, holdear, sin duda al menos a mi con esta subida me ha pillado el toro y nunca mejor dicho, tenía previsto dejar al menos todos el btc a 15 de Julio por lo que puedan pasar estas semanas, pero la alegría de la subida y la posibilidad de recuperarme me hizo aguantar y ahora pues paciencia mis cantidades son modestas, por otra parte aún confío en la recuperación de ETH igualmente tenía intención mínimo hasta fin de año y en esas sigo, LTC y XRP más de lo mismo esperando que sean refugio, así que lo mejor no mirar cotizaciones y pasar el finde tranquilamente...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Que vamos a hacer, holdear, sin duda al menos a mi con esta subida me ha pillado el toro y nunca mejor dicho, tenía previsto dejar al menos todos el btc a 15 de Julio por lo que puedan pasar estas semanas, pero la alegría de la subida y la posibilidad de recuperarme me hizo aguantar y ahora pues paciencia mis cantidades son modestas, por otra parte aún confío en la recuperación de ETH igualmente tenía intención mínimo hasta fin de año y en esas sigo, LTC y XRP más de lo mismo esperando que sean refugio, así que lo mejor no mirar cotizaciones y pasar el finde tranquilamente...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Pues ya esta bajando otra vez, y esto acaba de empezar...la peña va a huir en masa del bitcoin por lo del tema este.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues ya esta bajando otra vez, y esto acaba de empezar...la peña va a huir en masa del bitcoin por lo del tema este.



No te procupes demasiado...la gente es así...y volverán...¿a dónde van a ir si no? :baba:

Y no olvides una cosa, los que mueven los precios no son cuatro pringadillos como nosotros...son creadores de mercado sin sentimientos, tanto a las bajadas como a las subidas.

Me viene a la mente el "cabronazo" de W Buffet en el 2008 cuando dijo pocos dias antes de que la bolsa rebotara desde mínimos:

- La economía ha entrado en una espiral de pozo sin fondo...es muy posible que esto siga bajando durante mucho tiempo.


Y ese HDLGP cargo de acciones ford por ejemplo a 1$ y alrededores...las tienes a día de hoy a 11,68...y como esa muchas otras.


El pánico en los mercados es adorable cuando has logrado que tus sentimientos y sensaciones queden fuera del casino.

A mi por suerte...y admito que me ha costado años...ya no pueden torearme con sus triquiñuelas...y ojo, que no hablo de este mercado en concreto, pues es muy nuevo todavía...pero los patrones son idénticos a los que vienen usando hace décadas.

Un saludo, y pensad...luego actuad....nunca al revés.


----------



## serlec (14 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No te procupes demasiado...la gente es así...y volverán...¿a dónde van a ir si no? :baba:
> 
> Y no olvides una cosa, los que mueven los precios no son cuatro pringadillos como nosotros...son creadores de mercado sin sentimientos, tanto a las bajadas como a las subidas.
> 
> ...



La tranquilidad está en lo cómodo que te sientas aguantando rojos y de tu respaldo claro, me jode lo de BTC porque se olía que habría inestabilidad, pero igualmente hace días decidí aguantar a medio plazo y ver los resultados, lo de tradear no es para mi, así que paciencia, la última bajada también parecía el fin del cryptoworld y la gente cuando ve precios atractivos saca la chequera y lo hará una y mil veces...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (14 Jul 2017)

Todo en rojo menos Etheroll (DICE) $4.38 (13.48%) 

Ya va siendo hora que entre el amo y se marque una buena tirada de dados sobre la mesa ::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 Jul 2017)

Me alegra ver que detrás de la hecatombe los cerebros siguen trabajando en sus proyectos y poco a poco se van gestando ciertos avances. 

Por ejemplo el nuevo proyecto de mercado predictivo Stox (Home | STX | Prediction Markets Digital Token) creado por la gente de invest.com que va a usar la tecnología de Bancor. 

Estoy convencido de que cuando termine la purga y empiecen a verse resultados palpables Bancor va a dar mucho que hablar.


----------



## clakar (14 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Me alegra ver que detrás de la hecatombe los cerebros siguen trabajando en sus proyectos y poco a poco se van gestando ciertos avances.
> 
> Por ejemplo el nuevo proyecto de mercado predictivo Stox (Home | STX | Prediction Markets Digital Token) creado por la gente de invest.com que va a usar la tecnología de Bancor.
> 
> Estoy convencido de que cuando termine la purga y empiecen a verse resultados palpables Bancor va a dar mucho que hablar.



Para eso ya está Gnosis... Pero bueno, habrá que "himbentar" la rueda...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Para eso ya está Gnosis... Pero bueno, habrá que "himbentar" la rueda...



Invest.com es una empresa establecida hace muchos años que tiene 3 millones de clientes y un volumen de transacciones anual de 12.000 millones de $. 

¿Cómo se compara eso con las cifras de Gnosis?


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que cuando termine la purga y empiecen a verse resultados palpables Bancor va a dar mucho que hablar.



Pues más allá de su rol aglutinador ...debería ser la extensión automática del Ether si se fuera de precio.

Simplemente con que las ametralladas iniciales sobre su mala programación, etc se revelen como el bulo de rigor , pinta coin paradigmática casi por pura inercia.


----------



## Albertezz (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Llevamos ...bueno , el clapham no , que vendio a 2800ypico , llevais
> 1 mes y 4 miserables dias de bajadas , casi un - 30 % ...
> 850 miserables $ multiplicado por cientos de miles de btc que se han ido vendiendo estos 35 dias = una pasta gansa
> despluma al pollo ( I parte ) . Y cuando llegue a los 2000 $
> ...



pero que tonto y retrasado eres macho, asi, sin más.


----------



## iffrith (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> 10 palabras .
> Se te ha ocurrido a ti solito o " copiastes " del antisemita del hilo ?
> 10 palabras . Encima de copion es corto de vista ...
> El goy es asi ...cortoplacista como un pez .
> ...



Una duda.. escribes como un sindrome de down por placer o es que naciste asi? un saludo!


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2017)

Que desagradable la foto del dedo cortado, cada vez que abro tapatalk me sale en portada, joder que poca gracia.


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2017)

Bueno, bitcoin ya a 2050 dolares...y la fiesta acaba de empezar chachos.


----------



## vyk (15 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, bitcoin ya a 2050 dolares...y la fiesta acaba de empezar chachos.



Está saliendo pasta a mazo. Yo entré muy arriba. Voy a mantener y no me importa en exceso, lo que me jode es no haber comprado en esta corrección.


----------



## horik (15 Jul 2017)

Menos mal que no he metido mis pocos ahorrillos en esto, lo que si hago es minar y holdear.


----------



## juli (15 Jul 2017)

Si alguien quiere salirse a metal y diversifcar/asegurar parte ...voy a sacar alguna onza de los 2 metales a lo largo de este mes. Top ten y alguna suelta de fuera puntual / ahora mismo, podría plantearme PIVX y WAGERR , pero estudiaría otras / . No pago portes, el metal que es pasta segura y ésto, un doble o nada.

Consultas por privado.

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## horik (15 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Que minas? Con que equipo?



ETH y Siacoin de momento,voy cambiando a otras también.
I7 950, 16GB ram, GTX1070 -solo uso la GPU para minar.


----------



## paketazo (15 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si alguien quiere salirse a metal y diversifcar/asegurar parte ...voy a sacar alguna onza de los 2 metales a lo largo de este mes. Top ten y alguna suelta de fuera puntual / ahora mismo, podría plantearme PIVX y WAGERR , pero estudiaría otras / . No pago portes, el metal que es pasta segura y ésto, un doble o nada.
> 
> Consultas por privado.
> 
> Suerte y cabeza.



Buen movimiento. :Aplauso: :


----------



## juli (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Juli, tienes el chisme de la mensajería privada petado.., y tengo un mensaje pendiente de enviar... el Amo del calabozo dice que lo tienes que limpiar un poco, que has llegado al límite.
> 
> Si no lo limpias no te podrán llegar las ofertas por privado.



Creo que va de pena, pues ya vacié un buen lote y sigue dando guerra.

Ahora está casi vacío y deber´ia estar operativo.





paketazo dijo:


> Buen movimiento. :Aplauso: :



Me he permitido subirlo aquí directamente por lo específico.


----------



## p_pin (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Fijaos Bien, *una miserable velita roja*, casi invisible en ese expectacular gráfico...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Tengan cuidado con los manipuladores, hay mucho hijo de puta
En spoiler su verborrea es repugnante y condescendiente

*Gráfico mensual sin manipular*


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2017)

Cada vez que entro a este hilo salgo con dolor de cabeza.


----------



## serlec (15 Jul 2017)

Yo para mitigar la ansiedad del holder he invertido una pequeña porción en CFDs de venta de BTC así tengo un % de alegría...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (15 Jul 2017)

top-4-altcoins-supported-by-cryptocurrency-atms
Top 4 Altcoins Supported by Cryptocurrency ATMs

No solo los ATM viven de Bitcoin. Dash en USA está teniendo mucho impacto, hay varias compañías de atm, que están modificando los de btc para ponerles de Btc+Dash


----------



## juli (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> el miedo será el combustible de movimiento futuro, y eso empezará a hacer incómodo el viaje, y menos turistas querrán disfrutar de un territorio en que se les da caza.



Ese lobo no fue parido, jefe...fue diseñado. Y lo fue como reservorio "ferpecto" al desvarío de papel global...a que ése caos irresoluble se derive a un paseo silbando como el de los enanitos del bosque camino de la mina.

La adopción masiva está en su hoja de ruta. De hecho, sin innovaciones para afrontar la competencia al germen expandido , pasaría, estaba pasando ya, a ser sóĺo el primer relevista . Ahora mismo ya no enfrenta una estrategia global, sino parcial : El arcaico y viciado dilema de alquien pequeño queriendo poseer algo inmensamente mayor que él mismo. Y ya esa perspectiva puntual , sea mejor o peor resuelta, le hará perder su magnitud original , destruirá su ADN /...como un amour fou con reglas, que , aunque se prolongue, no es más que un eterno requiem/. 

Éste es un terreno muy particular...y no sólo de fibos vive Shitland.

No nos deje otra vez, hombre, aunque sea a saltos, que aquí hay tute y mucho hilo del que tirar y va a estar intenso y vivo para todos . Y a usted, le va la marcha


----------



## juli (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por lo que dice, ha constituido una cobertura parcial, ya que las posiciones bajista en CFD, se compensan con todo o parte de su cartera.. en este caso la alegría del CFD se neutraliza por la desalegría de de las coins que bajan.
> 
> Lo que ha realizado es una reducción de sufrimiento si bajan, y una reducción de alegría si suben; simplemente ha cerrado parcial o totalmente la cartera.



Bueno...éso ya sería un seguro, no ?

En cortos apalancados te puedes comer la segunda patada en los piños como lacito al regalo . Y hay que ser muy pecholata...

Que Murphy es la hostia, mire usted...


----------



## serlec (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por lo que dice, ha constituido una cobertura parcial, ya que las posiciones bajista en CFD, se compensan con todo o parte de su cartera.. en este caso la alegría del CFD se neutraliza por la desalegría de de las coins que bajan.
> 
> Lo que ha realizado es una reducción de sufrimiento si bajan, y una reducción de alegría si suben; simplemente ha cerrado parcial o totalmente la cartera.



Bueno, como yo lo veo, puedo sacar rendimiento a la tendencia bajista de BTC mientras no venda mis posiciones a largo plazo...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (15 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No te procupes demasiado...la gente es así...y volverán...¿a dónde van a ir si no? :baba:
> 
> Y no olvides una cosa, los que mueven los precios no son cuatro pringadillos como nosotros...son creadores de mercado sin sentimientos, tanto a las bajadas como a las subidas.
> 
> ...



Así es. en este mundo hay muchos líderes de pandillas pumperas, (que ellos no lo saben, a lo ñu, siguen la de delante de la manada) si el macho alpha dice ojo que esta shit-coin es buena, y crea la percepción se la pumpean.

Todo el macho alpha que tenga, grupos de telegram, youtubes, pájaro azul,etc.

Hace hype de sus conocimientos, siguiendo la estela de las lechugas verdes a doquier en todo el crypto world y crea 'manada'. 

Y ojo! no es malo, es una táctica de Atún (se mueven en bancos de peces), a lo mejor un día es cachalote y pasa a ballena. (ya no necesita un banco)

El compra, emite su visión tras el oráculo y la manada le hace con más riqueza, los multi-millo, no hacen esta táctica ya que no pululan el inframundo shitcoinero, sino el alt-coinero o el blue-chip Why?

Liquidez, no es lo mismo jugar con 100 aurelios que con 10000miles aurelios
100 aurelios x5 a 10000mil aurelios x2.

Mientras existe credibilidad, le va bien.



paketazo dijo:


> y ojo, que no hablo de este mercado en concreto, pues es muy nuevo todavía...pero los patrones son idénticos a los que vienen usando hace décadas.



Así es.


----------



## Claudius (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Esas predicciones podrían ser discutidas, si ocurrieran bajo un marco de fundamentales tranquilo en Btc. 

Por eso, en ATH o alrededores que se ha dicho, salir al 50% (recoger 6 meses de subidas..) a fiat para tener munición, en caso de que predicción ocurra. Qué se podría llevar a cabo si el soft del seg2x es estable, se empiezan a hacer pruebas, los mineros confían, y la señalización (una táctica) se convierte en marcado de bloques. Esto es lo que hay que seguir estas 2 semanas.
Un rebote es posible? Por supuesto! si se demora hasta noviembre el split.
Pero R. Ver tiene su propia hoja de ruta con su 'munición' que es mucha.
Y ya ha hablado..


----------



## serlec (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pues en lugar de criticar al clapham como otros podrias haberle thankeado de vez en cuando y hecho caso, que desde hace mas de un mes que repite como un papagayo paraguayao que el cryptotulipan 1 se iria por debajo de 2000 $ y la princesa buterina por debajo de 200 $
> Si es que sois NAIVE ...os engatuzan con cryptocantos de cryptosirenas y alla vais como locos a dejar el fiat en las huchas de los vivos ...
> Es que el timo se veia a la legua ...
> Ahhh , pero como no sois realistas pues depluma al pollo ( I, II , III parte and beyond . Si es que el mundo sin goyim = zero plusvalia
> ...



Pero este es un negocio de ida y vuelta, en caso contrario los pollos por desplumar no volverían, es decir que desplumaran el que tenga gatillo fácil y venda en rojos, yo aguanto estoicamente simplemente estoy en periodo de aprendizaje, si eso me cuenta unas fichas, nada es gratis en esta vida, por cierto después de dar la brasa con RedCoin días y dias ya me habías convencido, era mi inversión cuando se me pasara el susto de la caída anterior, sigues pensando que es buena inversión a medio plazo, fin de año principios 2018...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por lo que dice, ha constituido una cobertura parcial, ya que las posiciones bajista en CFD, se compensan con todo o parte de su cartera.. en este caso la alegría del CFD se neutraliza por la desalegría de de las coins que bajan.
> 
> Lo que ha realizado es una reducción de sufrimiento si bajan, y una reducción de alegría si suben; simplemente ha cerrado parcial o totalmente la cartera.



Una táctica para no hacer una salida a fiat, y el miedo que da..


----------



## clakar (15 Jul 2017)

Con la cabeza fría, ya debíais haber salido a fiat, desde hace una semana. Qué cantos de sirena os han retenido, jombre?


----------



## serlec (15 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Una táctica para no hacer una salida a fiat, y el miedo que da..



Bueno confío en que el 1 de agosto posiblemente técnicamente no pase nada, pero esta claro que habrá movimientos y estar expuesto es una putada para mis nervios. Por otra parte mi pensamiento es holdear hasta fin de año y entonces evaluar si realmente vale la pena invertir de verdad o esto es un engaño piramidal como algunos escriben, así que dado que no voy a vender en rojos simplemente pienso en sacarme unos eurillos si se cumple la caída hasta el apoyo de los 1800.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Jul 2017)

Con PIVX no pasan 10 centimillos sin que algún himbersor se ponga nerviosete...no falla.

Me flipa esa propuesta tan "esencial" que encima, se usará a la salida del túnel para rematar el verde que te quiero verde a la brava , que pinta por supuestísimo.


La veo con una presencia del carajo en la próxima pantalla.


----------



## Claudius (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham habia pensado escribir un post instructivo , lleno de gongorismos , metaforas , similes y smiles , giros gramaticales , un poco ...vale , bastante epica sarcastica y humor british pero NO ...
> No esta el horno para bollos . El clapham detecta , olfatea ...pesimismo
> pesimismo y miedo , terror panico ...en los moninos
> Que pasa en cryptolandia tra la la ? EPIC SELL ...
> ...



Ya te le escribo yo.. pero con fundamento Oye! Para que sepas cuando comprar esos 1000$

Sería interesante seguir la bitácora de la Org. de las actualizaciones de estos días.
Potential network disruption

Ahora se está en un soporte psicológico los 2000, que coincide con la llegada de la hoja de ruta 
Countdown to SegWit: These Are the Dates to Keep an Eye On

Ayer 14, fue fecha:

_July 14: BTC1 Deployment


The software client that resulted from the New York Agreement is a fork of the Bitcoin Core codebase, called “BTC1.” BTC1’s beta software was released on June 30th. But according to the SegWit2x roadmap, July 14th is the day that signatories to the New York Agreement should actually install the BTC1 beta software and test it for themselves.

T*his shouldn’t affect regular users or miners* much, however.
_


La siguiente el 21:

July 21: BIP91 Signaling to Start


The SegWit2x development team aims for *July 21st* to be the day that BTC1 nodes are actually up and running, *and, importantly, the day that miner signaling should commence.*

This shouldn’t really affect regular users either.

But if you are a miner, you may want to help activate SegWit by signalling readiness for BIP91. (This is done by mining “bit 4” blocks; for example, by mining with BTC1 or with Bitcoin software that includes a BIP91 patch.)


----------



## serlec (15 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ya te le escribo yo.. pero con fundamento Oye! Para que sepas cuando comprar esos 1000$
> 
> Sería interesante seguir la bitácora de la Org. de las actualizaciones de estos días.
> Potential network disruption
> ...



Pero las posibilidades de hard folk son mínimas, no es cierto? Todo este ambiente de inestabilidad no puede ser también estrategia para que muchos se deshagan de sus BTC? Os leo atentamente mis conocimientos son limitados.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Countdown to SegWit: These Are the Dates to Keep an Eye On




*"Al mismo tiempo, existe un riesgo muy real de que Bitcoin "se divida". Tanto BIP148 como SegWit2x podrían divergir del protocolo Bitcoin actual, lo que a su vez podría conducir a más divisiones."*

Bufff...Ya no son los cerros de Ubeda que puede liar el Jihan a la paz bitcoñera... sino los topos rompehuevos que dejará en la opción oponente. / y viceversa /

Hay 3 resultados , 1x2 , y las opciones del cabrón son 2 , no una. Con la inestabilidad de BTC como un fin en sí mismo, el empate también es victoria.

God saves memokrazy :rolleye:


----------



## serlec (15 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> *"Al mismo tiempo, existe un riesgo muy real de que Bitcoin "se divida". Tanto BIP148 como SegWit2x podrían divergir del protocolo Bitcoin actual, lo que a su vez podría conducir a más divisiones."*
> 
> Bufff...Ya no son los cerros de Ubeda que puede liar el Jihan a la paz bitcoñera... sino los topos rompehuevos que dejará en la opción oponente. / y viceversa /
> 
> Hay 3 resultados , 1x2 , y las opciones del cabrón son 2 , no una. Con la inestabilidad de BTC como un fin en sí mismo, el empate también es victoria.



A ver que os parece esta reflexión sobre el comunicado de bitcoin.org

Alerta bitcoin org potencial network disruption.... - YouTube

A mi me ha parecido muy fundamentada.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Puede comentarme en un par de pinceladas que es lo que hace tan temible el pasar a FIAT?
> 
> Pq holdean todos?
> 
> Clapham se pasó a Fiat, y con ello se quitó el tiburón de la espalda.



Bueno, en los hilos de crypto de burbuja, ya hay gente que es multi, millo, e independiente finaciero a n años vista o de por vida, para las finanzas de un clase media, en su patrimonio de activos cryptos vs FIAT.

Y muchos, no todos, tienen miedo a Monty, o no saben muy bien como convertir 1 y 0 descentralizados a 1 y 0 centralizados, en su país de origen sin tener problemas.

Otros, tienen ideales en un Nuevo Orden Financiero-Digital, y el hold es un mantra, no se necesita pasar a FIAT ya que se puede adquirir bienes y servicios cada vez más y en más países. 

Como las cryptos son globales, si se está en los anteriores perfiles primero y segundo pues en el triángulo Malayo, que engloba Japón, Malasya etc. y alrededores anglo-parlantes en Q3-4 ya se puede vivir a lo Cristiano R.


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2017)

A mi lo que me gustaria saber es que hay detras de determinados foreros.

En realidad lo se.


----------



## paketazo (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Paketazo:
> Me gustaría pedirte un favor, hasta donde puedas estar de acuerdo.
> Se trata de los siguiente:
> 
> ...



Quién rige el eje de ordenadas o abscisas lo hace de inicio a fin del gráfico.

No veo el gráfico concreto al que te refieres, pero si has aplicado la escala a uno de sus ejes por igual, no veo cual podría se el problema.

Este tipo de gráficos se usan cuando hay grandes distoriones en precio por ejemplo, para evitar hacer gráficos que se salgan de la pantalla.

Un saludo.


----------



## p_pin (15 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Podrías decirle a Pepin, y por extensión al resto, que un gráfico semilogarítmico no es una manipulación?
> 
> Si estás de acuerdo con que es una manipulación, por supuesto lo dices con total libertad y listo
> 
> ...



No voy a ensuciar el hilo de altcoins por que me hayas cogido manía, quizá cuando me haga mayor me vuelva así de triste :: La juventud es alegría  sobretodo si nadie te mete la mano en el bolsillo :no:
Yo no voy a entrar en tus virtudes en análisis técnico, pero aquí no has venido a eso

Vienes a cachondearte:



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Disfruten; el Bit coin es aún muy alcista, y mientras no *pierda el nivel 630 Primero, y el 190 más tarde,... no debería ser motivo de preocupación.*



Más:



Negrofuturo dijo:


> La comunidad coinera debe tener fe en sus "hijos" y no ponerse a temblar porque el niño haya salido de fiesta y venga borracho a casa;* hay que darle margen, hasta niveles de 200$ solo es una sana corrección, y el gráfico quedará precioso*



Yo tengo claro que te importa una mierda las alt-coins, no has venido a aportar, si no a trollear y manipular a la gente.

Y cierro el off-topic


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2017)

Bitcoin a 2010 dolares en coinbase....lo de bitcoin a 2000 dolares se va quedar muy corto...cuando lleguemos a agosto y se sepa que rumbo va a tomar bitcoin, se va a ir todo para arriba otra vez, y desde un nivel muy muy bajo...el que compre cuando la cosa deje de bajar se va a forrar con muy poco dinero.

Eso si, los "millonaires" del bitcoin que no hayan pasado sus minolles a fiat deben estar cagaos, pero cagaos.


----------



## Divad (15 Jul 2017)

Desde el 20 de Junio bajando... Comenzará la fiesta a primero de mes o será el 21 de Julio?


----------



## clakar (15 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin a 2010 dolares en coinbase....lo de bitcoin a 2000 dolares se va quedar muy corto...cuando lleguemos a agosto y se sepa que rumbo va a tomar bitcoin, se va a ir todo para arriba otra vez, y desde un nivel muy muy bajo...el que compre cuando la cosa deje de bajar se va a forrar con muy poco dinero.



Dónde tenéis la matraca de los 2000$?
Y menooos, y menooos, y a 1500$ también...


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2017)

Joder tios, que derroicion, vaya precios...esto es una segunda oportunidad de libro, pero aun no, hay que esperar un poco mas.


----------



## clakar (15 Jul 2017)

alopez76 dijo:


> ¿cuando os volveis a meter? yo tengo en FIAT desde hace un mes,,,,hasta despues del 1 de agosto ni tocar,,,,



Cuando lleguemos a 500 eypos por puticoin empezaremos a considerar entrar... Y no antes de finales de agosto. Entrar antes es jugársela...

Y edito: un Market cap que comienza a abandonar los 60k M... Yo lo veo en 50k M, mínimo. Al ritmo que vamos según CMCap de 2.5kM al día, en las dos semanas que quedan echen ustedes cuentas...


----------



## davitin (15 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Cuando lleguemos a 500 eypos por puticoin empezaremos a considerar entrar... Y no antes de finales de agosto. Entrar antes es jugársela...
> 
> Y edito: un Market cap que comienza a abandonar los 60k M... Yo lo veo en 50k M, mínimo. Al ritmo que vamos según CMCap de 2.5kM al día, en las dos semanas que quedan echen ustedes cuentas...



Hombre aun estamos en 70k, pero si, hay mucho recorrido de bajada para bitcoin, y con el, el resto de coins.

Como dice el otro forero, yo hasta agosto no meto un duro en nada, y solo cuando empiece otra vez la senda alcista, en cuanto empiece a aguantar a saco, por que habran pequeñas bajadas falsas...el market partira de un suelo muy muy bajo, si la pasta entra en tromba otra vez y alcanzamos el nivel de hace unas semanas realmente se puede ganar mucha pasta.

Pero hay que acertar bien con el timing.

Eso si, yo como siempre no estoy dando consejos, solo digo lo que voy a hacer yo, que ademas no soy ningun experto.


----------



## clakar (15 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre aun estamos en 70k, pero si, hay mucho recorrido de bajada para bitcoin, y con el, el resto de coins.
> 
> Como dice el otro forero, yo hasta agosto no meto un duro en nada, y solo cuando empiece otra vez la senda alcista, en cuanto empiece a aguantar a saco, por que habran pequeñas bajadas falsas...el market partira de un suelo muy muy bajo, si la pasta entra en tromba otra vez y alcanzamos el nivel de hace unas semanas realmente se puede ganar mucha pasta.
> 
> ...



Ayer me dio por ver un vídeo de yutú de un tío que supongo es florero que comentaba con las fibos y todo que de 2k no bajaba... Pues menudo marrón se está comiendo el probe migué... Con esto quiero decir que es muy personal todo ésto, nadie tiene la bola. Lo que es más importante es saber analizar datos y cribar las noticias que llegan porque hay mucho friki anglo de silicon valley geek flipado posteando mierdas de postureo-marketing para pillar al incauto (léase ICO's y mierdas de esas que no toco ni con un palo...).

Leed al clap, es mi recomendación. No le he thankeado pero algún día lo haré 

En el mundo de la especulación se viene llorado, enculado y con ganas de ganar o perder todo. Pero ante todo, cabeza, y no oir cantos de sirenas ni hacerse caso ni de su puta madre.


----------



## marnitako (15 Jul 2017)

Dudas de primerizo.
1-Dónde tenéis vuestros wallets? Me registré en Coinbase, pero las comisiones son altas para andar haciendo operaciones el mismo día.
2-Hacéis trade en poloniex? Es el "mejor" sitio para hacer operaciones?
3-Para la primera compra de lo que sea para luego operar en poloniex, lo habéis hecho con localbitcoins?

Todo se resume en... dónde abrir cuenta para tener la cartera personal a la que luego derivar lo ganado con las operaciones en poloniex o donde me recomendéis.

Ahora a la espectativa de dónde está el suelo de btc y eth para hacer alguna operación.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Divad (15 Jul 2017)

marnitako dijo:


> Dudas de primerizo.
> 1-Dónde tenéis vuestros wallets? Me registré en Coinbase, pero las comisiones son altas para andar haciendo operaciones el mismo día.
> 2-Hacéis trade en poloniex? Es el "mejor" sitio para hacer operaciones?
> 3-Para la primera compra de lo que sea para luego operar en poloniex, lo habéis hecho con localbitcoins?
> ...



Cada chapa tiene su wallet personal, si no vas a estar comprando barato y vendiendo caro, te recomiendo que dejes aparcado tu dinero en tu wallet.

En una exchange el dinero lo compartes con el tabernero de turno... cuidado no se le cruce los claves y se lleve todas las chapas. Es un riesgo a correr si se quiere ganar más pasta


----------



## clakar (15 Jul 2017)

"Me encanta el olor a bulltrap por las mañanas..."

Subidita esta tarde, recuperamos algo de las pérdidas, cerramos posiciones y vendemos... Ahora va a venir una caída de espanto. Salid ahora, insensatos... El fiat puede ser la salvación temporal...


----------



## Merlin (15 Jul 2017)

¿Habéis visto la Terranova esa que ha aparecido de la nada y ya está en la 4ª posición? Según coinmarketcap vale 4000$ ::

¿Será una error, no?


----------



## paketazo (15 Jul 2017)

No seais espantaviejas...tanto BTC, ETH, LTC y demás monedas que se van al tacho...vended....¡vended insensatos!...y te repasas los top 100 de rich list, y no vende ni dios...¿no hemos aprendido nada?

Si es que el que está abajo siempre seguirá abajo...haced lo que tengais que hacer, pero el momento de salirse, fue hace un par de semanas o un mes atrás...cuando todos decian ¡comprad, comprad que se acaban!


Es que siempre es la misma cantinela...me voy a morir y nada ha cambiado por mucho que se trate de enseñar.

Que buen indicador es la "plebe" )

Bueno, lo dicho...disfrutad del sábado al que le queda media horita y mañana...ya se verá.

Salud.


----------



## Divad (15 Jul 2017)

Próximos eventos para informarse 


> 12 de septiembre: “Identidades digitales, la identidad total”
> 26 de septiembre: “Informando y entreteniendo desde Blockchain”
> 18 de octubre: “Smart contracts: el lenguaje jurídico del Siglo XXI”
> 15 de noviembre: “Finanzas Blockchain, cuando el banco es el móvil”
> ...



Leyendo los títulos deja más claro el camino de las cryptos. 

El 27 de Mayo ETH encontró una mina de oro en los 120.44$, explotado hasta los 402.77$ el 13 de Junio. Ahora ronda 176.79$, el rebote lo tenemos en cualquier momento. 

Me da la sensación que van a crear un macro festival en cryptoworld patrocinado por Bitcoin :XX::: Doble cadena, estampidas, bloqueos masivos por "mantenimiento", sudores, temblores,... bufff!! Espero que nos salga bien la jugada a todos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jul 2017)

Dentro de todas las caídas brutales que está habiendo la de Waves me empieza parecer exagerada. De un máximo de más 6$ hace 3 semanas, está a punto de perder los 2$, es prácticamente un -75% de una moneda que funciona bien, rápida, con una wallet atractiva, un exchange que aún no es muy bueno, pero es su propio exchange, lo cual no es poco. Además de tener proyectos prometedores como Wagerr en su tecnología.

No es una humo coin como otras que no han demostrado aún, aunque aún aguanto chapas compradas a 5$ y a 3$, si llegan a 1,5$ seguramente entraré duro con más fichas.


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No seais espantaviejas...tanto BTC, ETH, LTC y demás monedas que se van al tacho...vended....¡vended insensatos!...y te repasas los top 100 de rich list, y no vende ni dios...¿no hemos aprendido nada?
> 
> Si es que el que está abajo siempre seguirá abajo...haced lo que tengais que hacer, pero el momento de salirse, fue hace un par de semanas o un mes atrás...cuando todos decian ¡comprad, comprad que se acaban!
> 
> ...



Exactamente. Había que vender cuando decían que compraramos..y viceversa. El asunto por lo menos en cuanto lo que a mi respecta, tengo la teoría de que la cpitalización va a bajar más por ahí a los 60B... Los grandes wallets estan propiciando la bajada para que los que esten asustados vendan..y ellos pueden agarrar más coins y participación (más poder). Por eso creo que esto no va a acabar tan rápido, muchos deben estar hold y lo harán durante algunas semanas, cuando el miedo los invada viendo que el marketcap no sube, van a vender cada vez más. Solo entonces, cuando los poseedores de los big wallets tengan más poder, subirá todo.


----------



## Pirro (16 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin a 2010 dolares en coinbase....lo de bitcoin a 2000 dolares se va quedar muy corto...cuando lleguemos a agosto y se sepa que rumbo va a tomar bitcoin, se va a ir todo para arriba otra vez, y desde un nivel muy muy bajo...el que compre cuando la cosa deje de bajar se va a forrar con muy poco dinero.
> 
> *Eso si, los "millonaires" del bitcoin que no hayan pasado sus minolles a fiat deben estar cagaos, pero cagaos*.



Pues no davitin. Y precisamente son millonarios porque o son unos especuladores de la hostia o llevan holdeando desde el principio del principio y ya se han comido varias bajadas del 50 o del 75% sin pestañear. 

Ahora remonster no tiene tiempo para venir aquí a reirse del personal. Está con toneladas de fiat en la parrilla de salida esperando el momento para entrar. 



Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Dentro de todas las caídas brutales que está habiendo la de Waves me empieza parecer exagerada. De un máximo de más 6$ hace 3 semanas, está a punto de perder los 2$, es prácticamente un -75% de una moneda que funciona bien, rápida, con una wallet atractiva, un exchange que aún no es muy bueno, pero es su propio exchange, lo cual no es poco. Además de tener proyectos prometedores como Wagerr en su tecnología.
> 
> No es una humo coin como otras que no han demostrado aún, aunque aún aguanto chapas compradas a 5$ y a 3$, si llegan a 1,5$ seguramente entraré duro con más fichas.



Da igual lo bien que funcione una monenda. ETH ha estado en máximos funcionando como el puto culo. El valor de una moneda, su marketcap es irreal. UNA PUTA ILUSIÓN. No es más que el precio por el que se intercambia *la ultima moneda vendida multiplicado por el total. Y ese dato por sí mismo no indica valor, sólo precio. *Y es un precio en bitcoin traducido a fiat pagado por alguien que probablemente adquirió esos bitcoin por un precio bastante inferior en fiat. O sea, una puta entelequia.

Estas bajadas son tan alarmantes -o poco alarmantes- como las subidas que las precedieron. Y es tan razonable -o poco razoable- que un waves valga 5$ como que valga 1$.


----------



## juli (16 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Con aquel sistema de especulación, se podrían haber alertado de que el ETH ( no conozco más) avisó a la perfección de saltar del mercado.
> 
> Bien, hoy me he enterado que Uds no saltan del mercado (claphan si).. y con esa nueva información, los sistemas de especulación no tienen ningún valor.
> 
> ...



No es un planteamiento...es una lmitación : No hay especulación ni mayores movimientos por que somos, en general y salvo algunas excepciones claras, bastante ignorantes. También es verdad que la brutal coyuntura ha magnificado esos vicios...o al menos, su evidencia.

Aportar esos gráficos y razonarlos puede ser muy útil aquí. Pero ni se aprende en 2 días ni un barrido como el actual, cuando se supere y se repìta, se tomará igual que éste...como no se lo han tomado así algunos foreros con mayor experiencia que la media. Al hilo de limitaciones, por cierto, verá que incluso el AT tiene muchas en este chiringuito , pues hay muchos factores con tanto y hasta posiblemente más peso. Paketazo ismo , que tira de AT continuamente en otros hilos ha sabido suplir esas claves por otras que ha entendido más adecuadas para recibir señales objetivas en este contexto. Tal vez su juicio pueda empujarle a acotar los movimientos por aquí también en otros términos. 

Un saludo, hombre...si no se desanima ni se raya más de lo necesario, la telenovela da para mucho, ya lo verá ...si lo considera oportuno y sigue dejándose caer por aquí.

Eso sí, para fomentar la especuación del hilo a la que hace mención, probablemente deba empezarse desde muy abajo. Mucha gente ha llegado a este hilo sin saber abrir una wallet...que entiendo que en un hil de cryptos tiene muchísimos más bemoles aún.

Buenas noches.


----------



## juli (16 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo

Haga lo que quiera, cómo no. Ante todo, no se incomode.

En ETH se abren wallets con la gorra...myetherwallet.com. Es una guía absolutamente intuitiva, ya lo verá.

Mañana tengo lío y hoy es tarde...pero vaya salseando para abrirse una, es sencillísimo...en lo que no entienda, si se da algo, lo rematamos por privado, no se preocupe.


----------



## thanthalas (16 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Hace unos dias el clapham dijo que empezaria a comprar PIVX cuando llegara a 1 miserable $ . Pero despues de analizar PIVX mas a fondo ha llegado a la conclusion ( el clapham , no yo ) que el momento es AHORA
> Razones para el cambio de idea ...
> 
> a) un suelo solido de 60/70 K satoshis ...
> ...



Gracias clapham!!!!


----------



## Chicosalchicha (16 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Hace unos dias el clapham dijo que empezaria a comprar PIVX cuando llegara a 1 miserable $ . Pero despues de analizar PIVX mas a fondo ha llegado a la conclusion ( el clapham , no yo ) que el momento es AHORA
> Razones para el cambio de idea ...
> 
> a) un suelo solido de 60/70 K satoshis ...
> ...



Donde compras los pivx? En euros?


----------



## Divad (16 Jul 2017)

Holdear y especular es posible. Puedes tener X cryptos en modo plan de pensiones e Y cantidad en comprar barato y vender caro (basta con programar la venta/compra).

Qué explicación económica se le ha dado a la actuación de los bots en cryptoworld con sus ventas/compras sincronizadas? Qué patrón sigue los bots? Qué interés hay en darle vida a las cryptos? 

Ocho años de Bitcoin y los gemelos tienen ganas de salir...

Está todo amañado y el caballo ganador seguro es ETH y sus hijas, del top cualquiera que acabe ligada a Bancor. Basta con ver quienes están detrás y los milenios que llevan sodomizando al rebaño con las diferentes actualizaciones que van haciendo... ::

Podéis trazar mil y una líneas que si no das con la frecuencia del amo no te enterarás del patrón. Se puede trazar líneas menos avariciosas :Baile: y así se cierran antes las ventas con las siguientes compras esperando al siguiente suelo -%. Con el show que tienen preparado no conviene tener los % reducidos, sino bien ampliados hasta los máximos que alcanzaron.


----------



## MM Trainer (16 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> De momento alcista..



Cuál es el punto por debajo del cual se vuelve bajista? 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

Buenos dias Trolls.

Hemos roto la barrera de los 70b...

Ahora mismo bitcoin a 1950 dolares en coinbase, ethereum a 155.


----------



## paketazo (16 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos dias Trolls.
> 
> Hemos roto la barrera de los 70b...
> 
> Ahora mismo bitcoin a 1950 dolares en coinbase, ethereum a 155.



Ojo al fibo del -50% que quizá, quizá...quizá...podría legar a ser testeado.

En muchas coins ya se ha perforado como por ejemplo ETH, NEM, otras todavía están lejos como LTC

Algunas ya están relativamente cerca como Dash...

No obstante, queda bastante claro que el chiringuito, sigue siendo bastante influenciado por los constipados y fiestas de mamá BTC...mientras esto siga siendo así, pues manda quién manda.

Un saludo, y enhorabuena a los que se pusieron cortos en el momento preciso.

Buen domingo.


----------



## djun (16 Jul 2017)

¿En qué monederos se deben guardar los bitcoin ante la previsible división de la cadena de bloques?.

¿Es seguro guardar los bitcon en un monedero como Electrum? ¿Hay alguien que lo tenga medianamente claro? Saludos.

Por supuesto no hay que dejarlos en un Exchange, ni hay que realizar transaciones desde el 31 de julio hata que la situación se aclare.


----------



## remonster (16 Jul 2017)

ETH a 150$...vamos llegando a 2 digitos


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

remonster dijo:


> ETH a 150$...vamos llegando a 2 digitos



Mejor, ojala llegue a valer 50 pavos, el rebote que va a pegar despues sera brutal, vamos, tu seguro que vas a cargar eth como un burro si es que no lo has hecho ya.


----------



## paketazo (16 Jul 2017)

Esto se está poniento chulo chulo de verdad...estamos teniendo suerte con la velocidad de la bajada, así se llega rápido a los objetivos.

Lo que tenemos que analizar una vez comience el rebote es si hay posibilidad en medio plazo de volver a ATH o seguiremos tonteando con laterales o incluso bajistas.

Por cierto, alguno me puede decir como se hacia en la página de coinmarket para cambiar las monedas en donde sale (%change24) por semanal, y mensual...seguro que lo tengo delante, pero no lo veo.



remonster dijo:


> ETH a 150$...vamos llegando a 2 digitos



Que mala leche tienes :XX:

Un saludo


----------



## Merlin (16 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, alguno me puede decir como se hacia en la página de coinmarket para cambiar las monedas en donde sale (%change24) por semanal, y mensual...seguro que lo tengo delante, pero no lo veo.



Tienes que clicar en 810 currencies, arriba a la izquierda.


----------



## clakar (16 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ETH, además de irse a 90(8) desde la zona en la que se encuentra y sobre todo desde el 13, puede iniciar rebote a 200/ 2xx. Pero bueno, si no cerráis posiciones os dará lo mismo.
> 
> Es un 40%, pero entiendo que un 40% es calderilla.



Hasta el 1 Agosto vamos de cabeza al abismo bajista, Y LO SABES.

Intentar vender la moto de que vamos a seguir alcistas es arrimar el ascua a tu sardina. La razón, no la entiendo.

Estamos en desinfle total, y ya que pasábamos por Cartagena pues lo del Segwit es la tormenta perfecta.

Sabes que hasta Agosto no va a entrar pasta en las chapas, decir lo contrario es darle cantos de sirena a la peña.

Y no me vengas con gráfiquillas de soportes de tres al cuarto, que conozco a más de uno que siguiendo gráficas de chapas (lo más volátil del planeta) se está comiendo "un mojón"...


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Hasta el 1 Agosto vamos de cabeza al abismo bajista, Y LO SABES.
> 
> Intentar vender la moto de que vamos a seguir alcistas es arrimar el ascua a tu sardina. La razón, no la entiendo.
> 
> ...



No hagas ni puto caso, nen, estamos ya en 66b, y lo que nos queda...yo ya no hago caso a nadie de los foros, y menos de este, donde el 99% de los hilos los abren comunities que no cobran si no crean contenido, sea el que sea.

Bitcoin a 1900 dolares en coinbase.


----------



## plus ultra (16 Jul 2017)

Yo no veo rebote por ningun lado,salvo correcciones puntuales una vez tocado suelo y de ahi un lateral hasta octubre-noviembre,antes de tener el mercado como lo hemos tenido estos ultimos meses es lo que toca y para mi es lo mas sano si piensan en BTC a largo plazo.

Como ya he dicho otras veces me subi al BTC en 2013 y me he comido muchas variaciones con toda la calma del mundo,en este ultimo capitulo pase a BTC un porcentaje y el resto lo deje en criptos unas han aguantado mejor que otras sin ser top.

SKY bastante estable
UNO a contra corriente,alcista

GBYTE es la unica que me he pensado en meterle algo en BTC brusca caida,pero por el
reparto en luna llena,gran proyecto.

En cuanto nos pongamos en lateral recargare sin ninguna duda:

KMD
Pivx
GAME

BTC Dominance: 48.1%


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> En cuanto nos pongamos en lateral recargare sin ninguna duda:
> 
> KMD
> Pivx
> ...



Opino lo mismo, solo que mi duda llegados al foso es si "recargar" las ETH, LTC, etc o bien tirar por los GAME, WAVES y PIVx de turno.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Jul 2017)

cómo veis comprar ltc el día 29 de julio??
si btc falla el 1 agosto se moverán fondos a ltc y subirá si precio
si btc no falla el 1 agosto, btc subirá de precio y ltc, al estar referenciado a btc también subirá de manera indirecta en Fiat

lo veis de la misma manera??

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mound Feller (16 Jul 2017)

Demasiado análisis tecnico y poco analisis fundamental...
Bitcoin a 1000‎€ antes del 1 de agosto y ETH a 2 cifras en breve
Seguid pensando en rebotes milagrosos, el efecto dominó ha empezado y no parará hasta agosto
14 de julio, inicio de BTC1: Bitcoin a 2060‎€; precio actual por debajo de 1700...y han pasado dos dias


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

Mound Feller dijo:


> Demasiado análisis tecnico y poco analisis fundamental...
> Bitcoin a 1000‎€ antes del 1 de agosto y ETH a 2 cifras en breve
> Seguid pensando en rebotes milagrosos, el efecto dominó ha empezado y no parará hasta agosto
> 14 de julio, inicio de BTC1: Bitcoin a 2060‎€; precio actual por debajo de 1700...y han pasado dos dias



Eso ya lo sabemos todos, el "rebote milagroso" que dices tu lo esperamos cuando se aclare todo el tema de bitcoin y bvuelva la pasta.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2017 at 10:47 ----------

Riple a 13 centavos...de esta tambien hay que coger cuando todo de be de bajar, cuando suba volvera a llegar a 30 centavos o mas.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2017 at 10:50 ----------

Una cosa, la tal pivx esa de la que tanto hablais esta aguantando muy bien su precio no?


----------



## djun (16 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, alguno me puede decir como se hacia en la página de coinmarket para cambiar las monedas en donde sale (%change24) por semanal, y mensual...seguro que lo tengo delante, pero no lo veo.



Tienes que ir al esplegable *All* y luego *Full List*.
All Currencies | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Claudius (16 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cómo veis comprar ltc el día 29 de julio??
> si btc falla el 1 agosto se moverán fondos a ltc y subirá si precio
> si btc no falla el 1 agosto, btc subirá de precio y ltc, al estar referenciado a btc también subirá de manera indirecta en Fiat
> 
> ...



La propia asociación btc, anuncia esto:
Potential network disruption

Así que si ocurriera, el 'crypto-world' no se va a parar, si se aprueba el segwit2x 'quizás' halla un rebote a dónde ha dicho negrofuturo.
Extrapolado a todo cryptoword, y se gana tiempo hasta noviembre.

Si hay split, la red btc no será segura para hacer transacciones durante n días, porque como he dicho siempre, las terceras partes que han nutrido de riqueza a Bitcoin, no sabrán dónde posicionarse y la incertidumbre de la calidad del software flota en el aire. 
Además lo más importante quedará dañada irreparablemente la marca, ya no volverá a existir Bitcoin, será con apellido.

Así que se iría a más bajada, la duda es: Que planean los putos chinos para el Ltc?

Si se inundan los mercados con órdenes de compra desde fiat de la munición que tengan recogida de estas semanas pasadas hacia LTC, habrá un efecto llamada, y un posible drenaje de btc a ltc.

Ahora no es mal momento para tomar posiciones en mi modesta opinión en la franja 38$ 33$ se están formando soportes.


----------



## Mound Feller (16 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabemos todos, el "rebote milagroso" que dices tu lo esperamos cuando se aclare todo el tema de bitcoin y bvuelva la pasta.





O quizas no vuelva esa pasta de la que hablas y haya otros 3 años de sequia como ya ocurrio en diciembre del 2013. 

P.D: estamos a 20 euros de las dos cifras en ETH


----------



## p_pin (16 Jul 2017)

Para que vuelva la pasta se tienen que disipar las dudas

Este mercado tiene un problema de liquidez, al que hay que añadir la desconfianza por la situación actual de BTC, que ha "contagiado" esa desconfianza al mundo cripto.
Aquí no hay un "banco central" para manipular y sostener el precio como en forex, índices, o metales

Todos esos que "hicieron caja", saben que aquí se pueden conseguir rentabilidades. Así que entrarán de nuevo, llegado el momento. 

Parece que todo el mundo habla de una fecha concreta, 1 Agosto.... yo soy de la opinión de que si "hasta el apuntador" habla de una fecha concreta es que esa fecha no será relevante


----------



## Claudius (16 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Aquí no hay un "banco central" para manipular y sostener el precio como en forex, índices, o metales



Si que lo hay, pero el banco central son las bóvedas de carteras de earl-adopters como ha comentado Paketazo, las 100 carteras de las principales blue son las que hay que vigilar, si se está en modo hold. Todos los ATH de las blue se van a repetir sea en 1 año o en otro ciclo (3 años?). Así que el asunto es dónde está el suelo.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Para que vuelva la pasta se tienen que disipar las dudas
> 
> Este mercado tiene un problema de liquidez, al que hay que añadir la desconfianza por la situación actual de BTC, que ha "contagiado" esa desconfianza al mundo cripto.
> Aquí no hay un "banco central" para manipular y sostener el precio como en forex, índices, o metales
> ...



Hombre, no nos referimos a que exactamente el 1 de agosto suba todo, pero es a partir de esa fecha cuando tenemos que estar mas atentos.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2017 at 12:25 ----------

Madre mia, estamos ya a 61b...donde creeis que va a detenerse la caida?


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Jul 2017)

Yo tampoco creo q el 1 de agosto tenga relevancia técnica pero sí psicológica. Así como el tema del Segwit les ha podido servir de excusa para menear el árbol, quizá si el 1 de agosto "no pasa nada" el mercado se gire al alza... O puede que nos quedemos en lateral hasta noviembre como alguien comentaba más arriba... Eso no lo sabe nadie, pero vaya q esa fecha está en la cabeza de todo criptolandia está claro.


----------



## serlec (16 Jul 2017)

Si tomamos como referencia este foro del cryptoworld no hay que preocuparse demasiado, lean sus propios comentarios, todo el mundo está esperando a ver donde esta el suelo de la caída para volver a cargar, creo que hay que tener paciencia y ver que pasa en agosto, hay perdida de confianza ya se encargaran los grandes agentes inversores de que la recuperemos cuando empiecen los verdes.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clakar (16 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Si tomamos como referencia este foro del cryptoworld no hay que preocuparse demasiado, lean sus propios comentarios, todo el mundo está esperando a ver donde esta el suelo de la caída para volver a cargar, creo que hay que tener paciencia y ver que pasa en agosto, hay perdida de confianza ya se encargaran los grandes agentes inversores de que la recuperemos cuando empiecen los verdes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Hay multitud de fondos en USA que están atentos al suelo, muy atentos. Cuando veáis un par de días de cambio de tendencia es cuando tendréis que considerar si ese es el momento en el que se ha llegado a suelo, o no. Y ojo que ayer hubo un bull trap de libro, de los auténticos, que ha pillados a los de los 2miles como a un niño en una tienda de golosinas.

Es en el momento en el que veáis barras altas y de color verde cuando deberáis considerar entrar. Yo os aseguro que cuando entre, entro a lo gordo y en muchas pequeñas ya mencionadas, que es donde la rentabilidad va a ser mejor, a mi parecer.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Jul 2017)

Puedo dar gracias que mi inversión en junio fue modesta, menos de 800 euros, (era mi primera inversión en el mundo de las criptos), sino ahora mismo podría estar en la ruina. 

Pero estoy seguro que tiene que haber mucha gente que si entra ahora a ver sus cotizaciones le da un soponcio. 

Llegamos al soporte de 60 millardos, y falta medio mes para agosto. Estas 2 semanas que vienen son impredecibles.


----------



## clakar (16 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Puedo dar gracias que mi inversión en junio fue modesta, menos de 800 euros, (era mi primera inversión en el mundo de las criptos), sino ahora mismo podría estar en la ruina.
> 
> Pero estoy seguro que tiene que haber mucha gente que si entra ahora a ver sus cotizaciones le da un soponcio.
> 
> Llegamos al soporte de 60 millardos, y falta medio mes para agosto. Estas 2 semanas que vienen son impredecibles.



Mi predicción es que van a secar el mercado a muerte y luego va a haber un cambio de tendencia en cuanto a qué criptos van a dar la voz cantante... Ojo que no soy muy positivo con ETH... Veremos qué tal baila.

Cuidadito también con los detalles de páginas online que paren pagos en criptos y con qué criptos.
A día de hoy, las criptos están practicamente ausentes en el mundo "normal" no friki


----------



## djun (16 Jul 2017)

En este momento estamos a 61.000 millones de capitalización, y decíamos que 60.000 sería el suelo. ¿Como lo veís?

A lo mejor ahora, cuando nadie se lo espera, es cuando hay que entrar a saco. 

Qué dicen los gráficos y los fibonaccis?


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

Por ahora creo que thether se rsta portando de puta madre como valor refugio, no baja del dolar.

P.d: lo de que estemos a 60b ya acojona un monton...cuanto hemos bajado desde ayer en 24h?

Lo que tengo claro es que hasta que no se aclare lo que va a pasar con bitcoin no entrara la pasta, quiza nos quedemos en 60b, o lo mismo bajamos hasta 20b como antes del subidon de hace unos meses...en ese escenario ni puta idea de como quedara la escena de las coins.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Jul 2017)

Yo intuyo, que el market volverá a 25B como poco. El árbol ha crecido demasiado y hay que podar las ramas para que vuelva a tener un crecimiento sano general.


----------



## clakar (16 Jul 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Yo intuyo, que el market volverá a 25B como poco. El árbol ha crecido demasiado y hay que podar las ramas para que vuelva a tener un crecimiento sano general.



Lo mismo pienso. Hay mucho fraude, mucha ICO friki, mucho fondo especulorum pelotazo que se ha dedicado a crear altcoins e ICOs con las que me puedo rascar los huevos.

Hay que limpiar y destruir muchas coins frikis.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

De todos modos yo pienso que subir va a subir, simplemente hay miedo por lo del bitcoin, pero menuda "maquina" han creado para especular y hacerse ricos en dos dias, las coins ya son "famosas" y esto los inversores no lo van a dejar no de coña, en unos dias te da (o te quita) la pasta que te habria costado meses o años en los mercados convencionales, esto no puede hacer mas que subir a medio plazo.


----------



## serlec (16 Jul 2017)

He leído una opinión bastante interesante solo a modo de anécdota, recogiendo el artículo de Goldman Sachs en el que daba como suelo los 1800 es el precio que se está quedando para el despertar del Domingo en USA, nada solo una pequeña anécdota conspirsnoica más 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (16 Jul 2017)

El amo enseñando el infierno y tras superar la prueba los holders serán recompensados 

Muchas gangas como para no entrar con todo y aprovechar el rebote que vendrá...

Es jodido ver 6 meses de fiesta y el 7 mes se carga todo lo subido... "Dios" no descansó el 7 día, se puso a follar y destrozar todo cuánto había creado :: 

El jueves/viernes me pondré un apalancamiento chulo para acabar dándole las gracias al amo 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serlec (16 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Hay multitud de fondos en USA que están atentos al suelo, muy atentos. Cuando veáis un par de días de cambio de tendencia es cuando tendréis que considerar si ese es el momento en el que se ha llegado a suelo, o no. Y ojo que ayer hubo un bull trap de libro, de los auténticos, que ha pillados a los de los 2miles como a un niño en una tienda de golosinas.
> 
> Es en el momento en el que veáis barras altas y de color verde cuando deberáis considerar entrar. Yo os aseguro que cuando entre, entro a lo gordo y en muchas pequeñas ya mencionadas, que es donde la rentabilidad va a ser mejor, a mi parecer.



Cómo ya he escrito por aquí he puesto CFDs de venta en eth para parar el golpe, que ahora mismo no se donde estará el fondo, con -75% de aquellos 400 y pico no es suficiente? BTC me lo como con papas igualmente es una cantidad simbólica, una pena no tener cargado kraken de cara a la semana que viene para poder regar el cryptoworld como se merece entre que haces transferencia te validan y ocho cuartos me pierdo la subida y hablando de kraken lo que tengo por allá mejor no mirarlo XRP y LTC no solo no han sido refugio sino que han bailado al son de BTC incluso con peor suerte.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (16 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> De todos modos yo pienso que subir va a subir, simplemente hay miedo por lo del bitcoin, pero menuda "maquina" han creado para especular y hacerse ricos en dos dias, las coins ya son "famosas" y esto los inversores no lo van a dejar no de coña, en unos dias te da (o te quita) la pasta que te habria costado meses o años en los mercados convencionales, esto no puede hacer mas que subir a medio plazo.



Todo va a depender de la deriva que tome la actualización de BTC, si sale bien saldrá reforzado y con ello las demás también, casi todas están referenciadas a BTC. Eso si...como cause problemas en las verificaciones de las cadenas, va a llevar mucho tiempo recuperar. Encima se ha juntado tambien la actualización de ETH, vamos, una ley de Murphy en toda regla.

La gente que entro desde abril venderá seguro, muchos, antes que perder todo, pues perderan un mal menor, o eso pensarán, los que ya llevan más tiempo pues no lo se. Si fuera yo, vendería todo y entraría más abajo. (Los toros desde la barrera se ven mucho mejor)


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jul 2017)

Una preguntilla para los que sepan de minería.

Tengo un ordenador que me han regalado bastante majete de hace un par de años pero que tiene un procesador Core i7 con 8Gb de RAM DDR3 y he pensado en ponerle una buena gráfica para minar ya que actualmente no dispone de ella.

Dos preguntas:

-Actualmente, *¿qué tarjeta gráfica es la mejor para minar en cuanto a calidad/precio?*

-*¿Qué moneda minaríais?* (Exceptuando por supuesto bitcoin)

No quiero que sea la última y mejor tarjeta gráfica, puedo comprarla de segunda mano. Y tampoco quiero minar bitcoin por razones obvias; hoy en día hace falta mínimo un equipo ASIC para que sea rentable minar BTC. 

Es decir, ¿qué moneda se encuentra en un estadio relativamente temprano para que su minado sea "sencillo" para una humilde máquina?

¿Ether todavía?

Gracias y un cordial saludo.


----------



## vpsn (16 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Una preguntilla para los que sepan de minería.
> 
> Tengo un ordenador que me han regalado bastante majete de hace un par de años pero que tiene un procesador Core i7 con 8Gb de RAM DDR3 y he pensado en ponerle una buena gráfica para minar ya que actualmente no dispone de ella.
> 
> ...



pues ahora mismo creo que te saldria mas a cuenta minar en el suelo de tu portal a ver si encuentras alguna reliquia de la guerra civil


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

Thether a bajado a 96 centavos momentaneamente, eso significa seguramente que mucha gente ha sacado su pasta de tether....a la veez a subido el marketcap general...a ver si la peña esta cargando ahora pensando que viene el rebote en los 60b, como ha dicho antes el forero.


----------



## p_pin (16 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si que lo hay, pero el banco central son las bóvedas de carteras de earl-adopters como ha comentado Paketazo, las 100 carteras de las principales blue son las que hay que vigilar, si se está en modo hold. Todos los ATH de las blue se van a repetir sea en 1 año o en otro ciclo (3 años?). Así que el asunto es dónde está el suelo.



Estoy de acuerdo, parece un buen indicador lo que comentó Paketazo

Pero si bien los early adopters tienen un margen de beneficios brutal, éstos juegan con su dinero, con su inversión, en su día fue su riesgo. Los bancos centrales no, tienen una "maquinita para crear dinero"

El balance del BCE superará al de la Reserva Federal de EEUU este año - elEconomista.es

_el balance del BCE se mantiene ahora en 3,87 billones de dólares, si se aplica el tipo de cambio actual del euro con el dólar, en los 1,0615 (ahora está aun más alto), mientras que el de la Fed es ahora de 4,45 billones._

El balance en activos de BCE + FED es equivalente, por ejemplo a: 
- 132 veces el market cap de todas las criptos
- Más del 10% del pib mundial


----------



## clakar (16 Jul 2017)

Acabo de pillarme moneros a un precio más que bueno, justo en lo más hondo... Y acaba de repicar, vamos a ver si me dan buena tarde...

LTC chinita chinita parece que empieza a despertar también.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Jul 2017)

Pues yo os dejo aquí mi pronóstico de entrada. BTC 1250$, LTC 9$, ETH 70$, PIVX 0,65$..en 20 días refloto. A ver cuanto me equivoco.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Tendras que informarte una a una. Yo huiría de todo lo que tenga Asics, o están preminadas.
> 
> Aun minando sin la competencia de las Asics, puede que con gráfica no sea rentable, dependiendo del Hash total de la moneda, en comparación al tuyo (aun uniéndose en una pool).
> 
> ...



Claro, yo es que había pensado en minar con gráfica en pool. 

De todas maneras el tema de la luz con un simple GeForce 650, por ejemplo, no creo que sea nada del otro mundo, si no cualquier gamer se tendría que preocupar por el consumo ya que suelen montar graficas más potentes todavía.

Y en cuanto al precio mira estas de segunda mano:

Nvidia gtx 760 reference model | eBay

Una GeForce GTX 760 por 65€.

O esta 745 por 85€:

NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 745. 4 GB | eBay

¿Cuánto te sacas tú en euros más o menos al mes minando monero?


----------



## serlec (16 Jul 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pues yo os dejo aquí mi pronóstico de entrada. BTC 1250$, LTC 9$, ETH 70$, PIVX 0,65$..en 20 días refloto. A ver cuanto me equivoco.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Espero que de bastante porque es un prácticamente un -75% en todo : 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

Creeis qur esta rebotando ya?

A mi me parece imposible hasta agosto.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis qur esta rebotando ya?
> 
> A mi me parece imposible hasta agosto.



Baja en forma de diente de sierra..seguirá bajando.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serlec (16 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis qur esta rebotando ya?
> 
> A mi me parece imposible hasta agosto.



Que va hombre yo no cierro mi venta hasta que haya un cirio del copón trampa para incautos a mi entender que es poco...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serlec (16 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Inteligente compra ...
> El Monero no esta en la lista del clapham ( PIVX es igual de anonima y vale ....oh my g-d :8: 1,31 miserables $ ....a cargar mas PIVX ...
> Pero si el BTC abraza los 1750 $ , Monero puede irse a 25 $
> Cuanto bajara esto ? Una burrada
> ...



Vamos a confiar en los "expertos" que esté entre los 2200-1800 estos días 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (16 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo lo que me preguntos es en que medida han influido en la subida y reciente bajada de las criptos, el tema del minado.
> 
> La explosion de la venta no ya de hardware especializado, sino de gráficas, ha sido brutal, no ya los chino farmers, sino el usuario de a pie, desde el imberbe que usa el ordenador para jugar, hasta el administrador que usa los recursos de los que dispone se apuntaron al carro, y evidentemente lo que querian eran euros, no BC. Por lo que no tienen miedo a vender barato.
> 
> ETH ha sido una de las escogidas por los mineros, la fiebre de adquisiciones de las 470, 480 de ATI fue hace justo un año (hoy en dia sigue siendo tarea imposible conseguir una, aun pagando mas), y un año minando son muchas ETH que solo desean convertirse a euros.



A precios de hoy sigue siendo rentable pero el ROI...ha subido a muuuuchos días, y como baje más no compensará. En los próximos meses si todo baja mucho tendrás tarjetas a precio de saldo. Con ASIC es más rentable, algoritmo scrypt. Eso sí.. garantía del aparatito 90 días, trabajando 24/7. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo lo que me preguntos es en que medida han influido en la subida y reciente bajada de las criptos, el tema del minado.
> 
> La explosion de la venta no ya de hardware especializado, sino de gráficas, ha sido brutal, no ya los chino farmers, sino el usuario de a pie, desde el imberbe que usa el ordenador para jugar, hasta el administrador que usa los recursos de los que dispone se apuntaron al carro, y evidentemente lo que querian eran euros, no BC. Por lo que no tienen miedo a vender barato.
> 
> ETH ha sido una de las escogidas por los mineros, la fiebre de adquisiciones de las 470, 480 de ATI fue hace justo un año (hoy en dia sigue siendo tarea imposible conseguir una, aun pagando mas), y un año minando son muchas ETH que solo desean convertirse a euros.



Para hacerme una idea, que gráfica tienes tú y cuanto te sacas al mes en euros?


----------



## MM Trainer (16 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Un punto dsiparatadamente bajo.
> 
> Ahora está en un soporte (5), el primero fue el "3", el siguiente es el "8". Desde el "5" puede rebotar al "3".



O sea que si a roto los 2000, nos vamos a los 1379? Por debajo de dicho punto ya lo consideraría bajista?


----------



## jorge (16 Jul 2017)

Joder, yo compré 100 iconomis a casi 4 pavos...Menos mal que soy pobre y no invertí más. :S


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo mino Criptonight, por CPU (AMD Ryzen 1700 a 3600 Mhz) y da (ahora) como 1€ al día (eso si el consumo es mucho menos que una gráfica).
> 
> Cuando me puse a ello (hace 1 mes) la rentabilidad era de 3 €/dia. (sin contar el consumo que será de 100W/h).



Pufffff, vale tío gracias. 

Quería cifras y ya veo que está chunga la cosa. Pues nada, vendo el ordenador que le voy a sacar más rentabilidad.

Y ya veré el tema para especular con altcoins.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

Parece que el marketcap oscila algo hacia arriba, pero esto ya lo hemos visto en dias anteriores...de 80b baja a 70b, luego se estabiliza en 75b hasta el dia siguiente que vuelve a bajar...ademas para que lo que esta oscilando es bitcoin y ethereum, estoy siguiendo varias alts y ninguna se han movido pese a que el marketcap sube.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que el marketcap oscila algo hacia arriba, pero esto ya lo hemos visto en dias anteriores...de 80b baja a 70b, luego se estabiliza en 75b hasta el dia siguiente que vuelve a bajar...ademas para que lo que esta oscilando es bitcoin y ethereum, estoy siguiendo varias alts y ninguna se han movido pese a que el marketcap sube.



las alt ya has sido vapuleadas entorno al 60%... los que quedan en alt son holders... no harán ventas masivas...y por tanto ya no se moverán mucho respecto a su cotización en btc

la cuestión es que como las alt están referidas a btc, la clave es acertar en entrar a btc para comprarlas lo más barata posibles en fiat... la cosa es saber cuando será??1500 usd para el 30 de junio??


----------



## psiloman (16 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> las alt ya has sido vapuleadas entorno al 60%... los que quedan en alt son holders... no harán ventas masivas...y por tanto ya no se moverán mucho respecto a su cotización en btc
> 
> la cuestión es que como las alt están referidas a btc, la clave es acertar en entrar a btc para comprarlas lo más barata posibles en fiat... la cosa es saber cuando será??1500 usd para el 30 de junio??



El mercado puede seguir bajando arrastrado por btc, que es el que manda, por ahora.

Creo que no estamos en suelo aún, la cotización del btc en los próximos días es impredecible, pero todo apunta a que va a seguir bajando. Hay monedas que se van a poner a precios de entrada que en el futuro serán históricos.

Algunas Alts se pueden comprar directamente en Fiat, por ejemplo en Kraken, aunque es cierto que hay mucho paso por btc para comprarlas, hablando a nivel general.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> El mercado puede seguir bajando arrastrado por btc, que es el que manda, por ahora.
> 
> Creo que no estamos en suelo aún, la cotización del btc en los próximos días es impredecible, pero todo apunta a que va a seguir bajando. Hay monedas que se van a poner a precios de entrada que en el futuro serán históricos.
> 
> Algunas Alts se pueden comprar directamente en Fiat, por ejemplo en Kraken, aunque es cierto que hay mucho paso por btc para comprarlas, hablando a nivel general.



la limpieza alt-btc está prácticamente hecha... no así alt-fiat ya que eso lo marca el cruce btc-fiat...

si btc-fiat se pone más barato... lógicamente alt serán más baratas para entrar en Fiat... pero creo que respecto a btc no quedara mucha correcion....a ver que ocurre


----------



## Chicosalchicha (16 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> No se trata de " confiar o no confiar " , se trata
> 
> a) de tener sentido comun
> b) interpretar la BIG picture , la foto a grosso modo , la tendencia
> ...



Yo ya estoy en rojo con mi inversion, calculo q puedo llegar hasta -750$, pero bueno, es lo q hay, no es algo q le cueste mucho remontar, y entrare cuando baje todo como dices, me llaman factom y lisk.

A cuanto crees q puede llegar pivx en un futuro, siendo optimista?


----------



## Divad (16 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Pufffff, vale tío gracias.
> 
> Quería cifras y ya veo que está chunga la cosa. Pues nada, vendo el ordenador que le voy a sacar más rentabilidad.
> 
> Y ya veré el tema para especular con altcoins.



Solo necesitas el móvil para comprar chapas a bajo precio y venderlas caras cuando suba :XX:

Aunque el amigo banquero te regale dinero para invertirlo en minado, solo saldrá rentable si la luz la coges prestada de la calle  De lo contrario, lo mejor sería aprovecharlo en las grandes rebajas que tenemos metiéndose con todo. Cuando el banco quiera cobrarse lo prestado ya no tendrá sentido que le devuelvas nada, bastaría con darles las gracias :::fiufiu:


----------



## clakar (16 Jul 2017)

Yo estoy en LTC y los valores de LTC dan muy, muy buena prognosis.

A mí me parece que el chinorri tiene muchas papeletas de "tocar pelo" en las que está el BTC.

EL Monero lo he comprado a buen precio y también se está manteniendo muy bien, incluso comparado con ayer.

Hay buenas cositas, sólo hay que mirar con cuidado...

El ETH y BTC ni con un palo, hoyga, por el momento.


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Solo necesitas el móvil para *comprar chapas a bajo precio y venderlas caras cuando suba* :XX:
> 
> Aunque el amigo banquero te regale dinero para invertirlo en minado, solo saldrá rentable si la luz la coges prestada de la calle  De lo contrario, lo mejor sería aprovecharlo en las grandes rebajas que tenemos metiéndose con todo. Cuando el banco quiera cobrarse lo prestado ya no tendrá sentido que le devuelvas nada, bastaría con darles las gracias :::fiufiu:



Es que esa es la coña 

¿Alguno de aquí haceís modelos econométricos teniendo en cuenta los fundamentales de las criptos para predecir las subidas o las bajadas a corto plazo? ¿O utilizaís simples indicadores estadísticos de análisis técnico?


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Es que esa es la coña
> 
> ¿Alguno de aquí haceís modelos econométricos teniendo en cuenta los fundamentales de las criptos para predecir las subidas o las bajadas a corto plazo? ¿O utilizaís simples indicadores estadísticos de análisis técnico?



fundamentales?? olvídate de eso... no hay suficiente datos históricos para hacer value investing al estilo parames...

desde mi punto de vista, una forma útil de analizar el criptomundo es actuando de la misma manera que se actúa en capital riesgo... busca libros de venture capital


----------



## Divad (16 Jul 2017)

Puedes holdear en la exchange y dejar la venta programada para cuando pase recoger los beneficios y entrar en otra crypto que le toque la fiesta...

Aprende Claphanito, predicciones con meses de antelación... no soltando una cada día y si sube un 1% vas al foro alardeando del logro.

Si tanto sabes.... apalancamiento en largo/corto y después vienes fardando 



Spoiler



Una semana o dos para ponerse largos 8:






> > Iniciado por Merlin Ver Mensaje
> > Mis predicciones sobre el triunvirato:
> >
> > - Bitcoin no va a bajar nunca de 1800$
> ...





Por ahora Merlin tiene mejor % de acierto ::


----------



## p_pin (16 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Claro, yo es que había pensado en minar con gráfica en pool.
> 
> De todas maneras* el tema de la luz* con un simple GeForce 650, por ejemplo, no creo que sea nada del otro mundo, *si no cualquier gamer se tendría que preocupar por el consumo* ya que suelen montar graficas más potentes todavía.
> 
> ...



Lo de minar es algo que "pica mucho en la curiosidad", lo entiendo, a mi me pasó
Pero no es tan fácil. Al ser algo rentable está "profesionalizado", influyen varios factores, y los sistemas suelen basarse en que cuanta más potencia minera hay, más difícil es hacerlo, por tanto "solo sobreviven los más grandes"

Una gráfica minando va a trabajar constantemente al máximo de sus características, eso quiere decir, primero que su "vida útil" se va a reducir, que va a gastar electricidad al máximo de sus características, y eso a veces se traduce en que no sólo te haría falta una gráfica también una nueva "fuente de alimentación" si la que tienes no es buena. Además un pc que está minando, también suele ralentizarse, por tanto no es compatible con utilizarlo, desde luego nada compatible con ver algún video, o jugar.

El consumo de un "gamer" no es ni de lejos tan alto como minar, como decía minar es 24h al 100%, un juego como mucho tendrá algún pico mientras juegas de unos segundos al 100% el resto del tiempo que se está jugando no llega, y ni hablemos de cuando no se está jugando

He de decir que hace años que no mino y ya estoy desconectado del tema, lo hice por curiosidad, podría decir que no saque rentabilidad, a pesar de que me metía en páginas que hacían análisis de qué coin era más rentable en ese momento... (no tengo ya esa dirección, sorry). Sólo por el coste estimado de la compra de la gráfica, quizá la fuente de alimentación, más el gasto estimado de electricidad, podrías tomarlo como "inversión" y comprar directamente, es un consejo que leí antes de ponerme a minar, y era un buen consejo


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Jul 2017)

Huele a bull trap?


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo de minar es algo que "pica mucho en la curiosidad", lo entiendo, a mi me pasó
> Pero no es tan fácil. Al ser algo rentable está "profesionalizado", influyen varios factores, y los sistemas suelen basarse en que cuanta más potencia minera hay, más difícil es hacerlo, por tanto "solo sobreviven los más grandes"
> 
> Una gráfica minando va a trabajar constantemente al máximo de sus características, eso quiere decir, primero que su "vida útil" se va a reducir, que va a gastar electricidad al máximo de sus características, y eso a veces se traduce en que no sólo te haría falta una gráfica también una nueva "fuente de alimentación" si la que tienes no es buena. Además un pc que está minando, también suele ralentizarse, por tanto no es compatible con utilizarlo, desde luego nada compatible con ver algún video, o jugar.
> ...



Gracias.

Nada, es un lio lo de minar. Comparé criptos y a ver que pasa.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2017 at 20:12 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Puedes holdear en la exchange y dejar la venta programada para cuando pase recoger los beneficios y entrar en otra crypto que le toque la fiesta...



Gracias Divad.

¿Coneceís algun exchange de bajas comisiones y que sea de fiar? ¿Alguno qué useis más?


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Huele a bull trap?



Eso espero, me extrañaria que fuese una remontada con lo de agosto en el horizonte.


----------



## species8472 (16 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Al marketcap no le hagais mucho caso , el clapham ..con sus kosher ojos vio salir 500 millons , si 500 millons en 30 segundos ...
> Habra sido el efecto de una p. vela japonesa roja y la contabilidad bulgara utilizada para conferir " valor " al crypto-humo-niverso
> El clapham se horroriza de que la gente ningunee el peligro del hard fork
> El clapham , que ha escrito 4 novelas ( ninguna publicada ) lo explicara con sabias y faciles palabras , nahhh a ver si cae un THANKS
> ...



Donde se pueden cambiar PIVX, WAGGER y REDDCOIN por EUR? En Kraken no están...


----------



## Pabell (16 Jul 2017)

EOS va a lanzar un ICO, como lo ven?


----------



## Divad (16 Jul 2017)

@8cilindros: Estoy en:

Bittrex.com - Bittrex, The Next Generation Digital Currency Exchange 
Liqui - brand new cryptocurrency exchange with savings accounts.
EtherDelta (solo esperando a que se pase el amo de los dados ethroll)

@Pabell: Ya que eres nuevo te puedes presentar o eres multi de alguna cuenta bitcoñera y no quieres dar la cara? Podrías facilitar la fuente y así nos reímos todos ::


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

Pabell dijo:


> EOS va a lanzar un ICO, como lo ven?



Joder macho, las cotizaciones llendose a tomar por el culo y la peña con las icos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Jul 2017)

Para los de las fugas de capital y huida de las coins a Fiat, por poner el ejemplo que sigo:

Dash, en la bajada ha aumentado 9 masternodos o sea: 9000Dash o sea sobre 1,5M de $

Y las wallets han subido 4000...o sea, que han huido la ostia...

Solo se mueve lo que hay en exchangers, y con eso pretenden conseguir meter lo que está fuera...siempre hay algún cagón, pero en Dash por ejemplo ya no debe quedar ninguno, pues más que salir coins a los exchangers, salen de los exchangers a las wallets.

Un saludo y analizad esos datos en las coins que os gusten si podeis, pues es la clave de toda esta pantomima.

un saludo


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @8cilindros: Estoy en:
> 
> Bittrex.com - Bittrex, The Next Generation Digital Currency Exchange
> Liqui - brand new cryptocurrency exchange with savings accounts.
> ...



Y donde hay buenos gráficos? y para ver el precio en tiempo real?


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Para los de las fugas de capital y huida de las coins a Fiat, por poner el ejemplo que sigo:
> 
> Dash, en la bajada ha aumentado 9 masternodos o sea: 9000Dash o sea sobre 1,5M de $
> 
> ...



Ventas masivas han habido, si no no habrian bajado los precios.


----------



## Albertezz (16 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eso espero, me extrañaria que fuese una remontada con lo de agosto en el horizonte.



cuando te enteres de que en agosto no va a pasar absolutamente nada y que lo que de verdad importa es para noviembre te va a estallar la cabeza.

Por otro lado me fio mucho más de clif high que de todas las personas de este hilo, y clif dice que la sangria se detendrá el 19 de julio y para finales de agosto btc estará en 2900 mas o menos



davitin dijo:


> Ventas masivas han habido, si no no habrian bajado los precios.



si tu lo dices.... una palabra solo: amaño


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> cuando te enteres de que en agosto no va a pasar absolutamente nada y que lo que de verdad importa es para noviembre te va a estallar la cabeza.
> 
> Por otro lado me fio mucho más de clif high que de todas las personas de este hilo, y clif dice que la sangria se detendrá el 19 de julio y para finales de agosto btc estará en 2900 mas o menos
> 
> ...



Yo no digo que vaya a pasar o no vaya a pasar, pero todo el mundo piensa que va a pasar algo, y eso es suficiente para que la peña venda y bajen los precios, es lo que a mi me interesa, para entrar cuando este todo bajo.

Quien es el tal cliff ese? Por que el 19? Que pasa en noviembre? Explayate un poco hombre, que estamos de los textos cripticos hasta el crepe.

Haces bien en no fiarte de nadie de este hilo.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (16 Jul 2017)

Iconomi sera pelotazo gordo cuando empiecen a trabajar los fondos de inversion, ya por lo pronto blue magic capital sera el primero, y esos tienen una fama brutal en el mundillo, al principio sera con btc-eth y luego se hara con fiat por lo q cualquiera puede meter unos euros y esperar rentabilidad,sobre todo gente q no quiera comerse el coco con las criptos, si esto rula iconomi puede pegarlo muy fuerte en un futuro.


----------



## juli (16 Jul 2017)

Bueno...una de contrarian , para variar, sobre una ETH en mi opinión , más discreta que hundida... de cara a una "proxima pantalla" que parece haberse difuminado en timmings y previsiones de precios al tuntún de cada cual / vaya bazofia de páginas manolistas que llevamos - y me apunto lo que me toca - /.

"Blockhains QUE HAGAN COSAS 258.0" ...

Ojo a la coyuntura de aquí a Diciembre, que si la plataforma ETH borda su actualización/expansión - yo espero un alarde de recursos "iótico" :: en sus inminentes actualizaciones - hay un factor realmente acojonante , en mi opinión que , estratégicamente , la coloca al máximo nivel en que se pueda colocar cualquier propuesta...y al que podrían optar sólo DOS - yo diría que una, pendiente de los vericuetos bitcñeros que no se adivinan precisamente fáciles...y me refiero unicamente a un escenario de vanguardia, prescripción y paz para trabajar que la estructura capitalista, jerárquica y caciquil de ETH facilitan sin dar pie a mucha duda -. 

Y el gigante dormido es el siguiente : Los tokens especializados de ETH rondan, más bien superan ya , los 2000 kilos de Litecoin, por ejemplo - sólo en el top 50 rebasan los 1200 kilotrones, casi un tercio más que Dash , que se dice fácil -. Es decir, la cascada de ETH es , entendiéndola globalmente, la cuarta coin en el ranking. Absolutamente alucinante en cuanto el escenario sustituya el protagonismo de los numeritos por la acción / GAME con plataforma beta , Iconomi...el 1 de AGosto , Taas...primer reparto de dividendos en Agosto ... /.

EL golpe de mano de la plataforma y su extensión y el peso en la criptoescena puede ser absolutamente descomunal....y, ojo, INÉDITO. Yo veo a ETH como una grandísima puta endemoniadamente callada.

Añadiría a ésto y ya volviendo a numeritos / aunque lo expongo más por la PRESENCIA física - posición,ción,ción - en el panorama / los pírricos niveles en que los tokens retomarán el post-barrido, a precios de verdadero derribo y por tanto al alcance de cualquier cartera.

Personalmente veo a ETH encantada de la vida ahí, apalancada e ignorada en la estantería...cuando entiendo que su coyuntura es la mejor que ha tenido jamás para arrasar el tapete. Estartegicamente y dada la demora de BTC en caso de que tenga que rematar su progresión/escisión - aún yéndole en los timmings más optimistas, que no es poco decir - con aplicaciones puntales punteras que opten al mogoolón de micronichos ya abiertos y en plena pelea para otras plataformas.

En fin, percibo a ETH como una amenaza cuasi monopolística como no la he visto nunca. La amenaza de la multinacional castuza a la blockchain , tasada , empaquetada y lista para soltar a los 4 vientos. Y se me hace curiosísima tanta indifrencia , cuando no condescendencia, sobre ésto.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Albertezz (16 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Iconomi sera pelotazo gordo cuando empiecen a trabajar los fondos de inversion, ya por lo pronto blue magic capital sera el primero, y esos tienen una fama brutal en el mundillo, al principio sera con btc-eth y luego se hara con fiat por lo q cualquiera puede meter unos euros y esperar rentabilidad,sobre todo gente q no quiera comerse el coco con las criptos, si esto rula iconomi puede pegarlo muy fuerte en un futuro.



BMC es un chaval con suerte que entró muy pronto a btc, punto.
Ahora se ha convertido solamente en un influencer, tipica ballena famosa. Acumula, hace fomo de la moneda X y vende. Fin.

Y la idea de iconomi es darle un fondo que puede multiplicar el dinero del manager/ballena de turno y decirle toma, aqui te damos 50 millones de euros, pero no los uses para pumpear monedas en las que tu por tu cuenta ya estés metido ehhhh? no seas tan malote, venga va que nos fiamos de ti, tu tranquilo, que si te portas mal no pasa nada xq esto no está regulado, solo te juegas tu reputación, y como todo el mundo sabe nadie prefiere ganar 20 millones de euros a perder su reputacion.


----------



## Divad (16 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...una de contrarian , para variar, sobre una ETH en mi opinión , más discreta que hundida... de cara a una "proxima pantalla" que parece haberse difuminado en timmings y previsiones de precios al tuntún de cada cual / vaya bazofia de páginas manolistas que llevamos - y me apunto lo que me toca - /.
> 
> Blockhains QUE HAGAN COSAS.
> 
> ...



Así es el juego en su siguiente fase. 

Aceptando que los listos siempre han ganado siempre... será más fácil seguirles la corriente para obtener más beneficios (se follan el juego que estamos aceptando seguir como les dan la gana, pero en la era digital las cartas están a la vista y la reunión familiar en ETH no es casual, sino causal) :rolleye: Cuando suelten el rollo de los chip RFID implantados... ya podemos usar las chapas para crear un festival y que se metan los chips por el ano... ojo! de buen rollo 

Lo venderán como algo revolucionario por el avance que supone tener toda tu información personal y dinero en la mano... Pondrán de ejemplo que los ANIMALES han sido chipeados y siguen vivos... Insinuando que son inofensivos... :XX::XX::: que pueda descargar nanopartículas y zasca! Vamos, que os habéis drogado con vacunas y droga... un chip es GUENO :XX:::

Primero viene el cambio a PoS, después ya debe de comenzar el festival hasta final de año.

En Octubre habrá un show en el FIAT y ETH saldrá al escenario para salvar a la Humanidad. Una RBU para todos los que no tengan ninguna chapa (ojo como incluya de regalo el chip). En Alemania avisaron de hacer acopio de agua y víveres, 10 días máximo, los días que tardaremos en adaptarnos a cryptoworld :XX:::




> Bitcoin y ETH irán de la mano en hacer HF? Sería todo un show Será el momento de escoger el barco correcto?





Para Agosto comienza el furgo + vacaciones para la mayoría... un buen combo para que la sociedad esté bien entretenida y con otros problemas más cercanos...



Spoiler



Crisis del agua...


Spoiler



Para aceptar el agua regalada por ETH tendrás que meterte el chip, sino no hay agua :XX:


----------



## paketazo (16 Jul 2017)

No es que esté empapado en el proyecto, pero me he pillado 1000$ en Waves (-51% en una semana)...espero que el *Clapham* no lleve de estas, pues como los "listos" se enteren de que él está dentro, la mandarán a 0$

Sin acritud...ni un mísero thanks.

Buenas noches y buen comienzo de semana.


----------



## impacto (16 Jul 2017)

No seais alarmistas, ni os dejeis contagiar por esta minioleada de ventas.

Todo es como lo quieras ver:

- que aproximadamente un 3% del movimiento del total circulante pueda hacer hundirse y violar la cotización aceptada de las criptos es un problema muy serio de especulacion.
- que las criptos no valen lo que pone en el MkC es a la vez buena señal, las criptos bajan de valor, pero la gente no vende, el que esta vendiendo vende en panico los holders aguantan, hay criptos que han perdido el 60% de cotizacion de millones de dolares con movimientos de dos 4 dias inferiores al cuarto de millon, se llama manipulacion de mercado, y tambien pasaba al alza, igual que no era real aquello, tampoco es real esto, los devs tranquilos, solo estaran entrando en panico las ultimas en salir ( muy mal momento para salir al mercado). 
Envidiable el comportamiento de ETC, una bestia, el gigantisimo dormido, no olvidemos que tiene una potencialidad similar a ETH y el reparto más natural de la historia cripto debido a la importancia del Hf del que deriva, haya calma, hay otro punto de vision que si que es un poco mas preocupante.... si derepente los holders grandes de alguna cripto empezaran a vender... Cuanto aguantaria viva la coin??... esto me tiene un tanto inquieto pero bueno... Hay que confiar, y el que no este seguro o confiado, desde la barrera con euritos y a esperar un buen momento... u a otra cosa mariposa, este mundo es de paciencia y estomago, si dejas que te domine el vertigo, mala señal.


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No es que esté empapado en el proyecto, pero me he pillado 1000$ en Waves (-51% en una semana)...espero que el *Clapham* no lleve de estas, pues como los "listos" se enteren de que él está dentro, la mandarán a 0$
> 
> Sin acritud...ni un mísero thanks.
> 
> Buenas noches y buen comienzo de semana.



No te arrepentirás. Es un pepino.


----------



## Merlin (17 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19473416&postcount=4086
> 
> Por ahora Merlin tiene mejor % de acierto ::



Cuando escribí ese tuit yo no sabía nada del SegWit2x ni del USAF, circunstancias que lo cambian todo. Solo queda esperar a ver que pasa.


----------



## tio_argyle (17 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Iconomi sera pelotazo gordo cuando empiecen a trabajar los fondos de inversion, ya por lo pronto blue magic capital sera el primero, y esos tienen una fama brutal en el mundillo, al principio sera con btc-eth y luego se hara con fiat por lo q cualquiera puede meter unos euros y esperar rentabilidad,sobre todo gente q no quiera comerse el coco con las criptos, si esto rula iconomi puede pegarlo muy fuerte en un futuro.



¿De donde sale lo de ICN con BMC? :


----------



## clakar (17 Jul 2017)

Bueno pues aquí mi prognosis:

LTC está confirmado que está desacoplado totalmente del mercado BTC-dependiente o ETH-dependiente. Ojo con LTC, no para de subir, y su marketcap es ya el tercero (desde ayer se ha desacoplado totalmente su volument de XRP, con la que estaba a la par casi casi).

Se va a convertir en moneda refugio ante la previsible petada del criptotulipán? No lo sabemos
Que ETH es un producto anglo anglo USA con pretensiones de sustituir al tulipán? Pues también.
Que los chinorris y el Jihan puede ser que se rebelen en apoyo de SU LTC? No lo sabemos, podría ser?
Que Monero, PIVX, games y waves están en ganga? También.
Que el mercado lateral no tulip está alcista? Po también.

Yo, btw, descargué de tulis. Se aviene un coup d'état!


----------



## davitin (17 Jul 2017)

Pero entonces esta subida se va a consolidar?

Joder, y esto para todos los gilis que dicen que el analisis tecnico no funciona...sobre los 60b del marketcap habia rebote, y ahi lo teneis...los himbersores son animales de costumbres y repiten patrones.


----------



## clakar (17 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero entonces esta subida se va a consolidar?
> 
> Joder, y esto para todos los gilis que dicen que el analisis tecnico no funciona...sobre los 60b del marketcap habia rebote, y ahi lo teneis...los himbersores son animales de costumbres y repiten patrones.



Yo creo que no tiene pinta de ir para abajo. Se habla de colapso de la economía de USA en los próximos meses... No sé si se convertirán las chapas en refugio, o servirá más tener una hacienda en la Isla Bonita con el Clapham...

La cosa es que yo estuve ayer atento y cargué algo, aunque como ya sabes cargar a tope en las chapas tarda un par de días. Aún así, revisa bien y atento, aún puedes jugar con Perico Delgado y Laurent Jalabert si tienes maña...


----------



## davitin (17 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Yo creo que no tiene pinta de ir para abajo. Se habla de colapso de la economía de USA en los próximos meses... No sé si se convertirán las chapas en refugio, o servirá más tener una hacienda en la Isla Bonita con el Clapham...
> 
> La cosa es que yo estuve ayer atento y cargué algo, aunque como ya sabes cargar a tope en las chapas tarda un par de días. Aún así, revisa bien y atento, aún puedes jugar con Perico Delgado y Laurent Jalabert si tienes maña...



En los 90b hay una doble resistencia, tambien podria ser que se parara ahi, no?


----------



## psiloman (17 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Bueno pues aquí mi prognosis:
> 
> LTC está confirmado que está desacoplado totalmente del mercado BTC-dependiente o ETH-dependiente. Ojo con LTC, no para de subir, y su marketcap es ya el tercero (desde ayer se ha desacoplado totalmente su volument de XRP, con la que estaba a la par casi casi).
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, hace dos días pasé casi todos los btc que me quedaban sin vender a LTC, el resto, el capital principal, en Fiat esperando entrada en Waves, PIVX, Game, Factom, Xrp y compañía.

Lo de que no baje más el mercado, pues ya veremos, quedan días muy revueltos como para decir que la bajada acabó. Lo que pasa es que hay monedas que están en buen precio y la gente empieza a acumular, pero seguiremos viendo gangas seguro los próximos días, yo no entraría aún con todo.


----------



## clakar (17 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> En los 90b hay una doble resistencia, tambien podria ser que se parara ahi, no?



Hasta entonces queda tirada eh? Y cada chapa se comporta como quiere. Yo no he cargado BTC, sólo tengo lo que gano de tradear en BTC y poco más.

Lo demás a ALT's de solvencia...


----------



## davitin (17 Jul 2017)

Bueno, acabo de comprobar que en bittrex ya se puede comprar directamente ltc y xrp usando tether.


----------



## tio_argyle (17 Jul 2017)

Yo aún no me creo está subida... No encaja en el plan maléfico xD
Esperaremos un poco más.


----------



## juli (17 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo, hace dos días pasé casi todos los btc que me quedaban sin vender a LTC, el resto, el capital principal, en Fiat esperando entrada en Waves, PIVX, Game, Factom, Xrp y compañía.
> 
> Lo de que no baje más el mercado, pues ya veremos, quedan días muy revueltos como para decir que la bajada acabó. Lo que pasa es que hay monedas que están en buen precio y la gente empieza a acumular, pero seguiremos viendo gangas seguro los próximos días, yo no entraría aún con todo.



Vamos a ver...una pregunta importante, supongo que para cada cual.

Qué quieres sacar de Shitland ?

Doblar en 2 días ? OK...entonces no es que se deba estar con el dedo en el gatillo ahora, es que se debería estar así hace semanas.

Meterle una hostia que ponga tu economía patas arriba ? Hablamos de muliplicar tu fiat por decenas...por centenas ?

Entonces, perder el primer x2 no es una hecatombe. Y se suple además saltando meditadamente del cohete elegido a una nueva trayectoria incipiente con margen de revalorización.

Cuando los numeritos ,los colorines y las rayas llamen a zafarrancho , hay que filtrarlo todo en el criptocontexto , en sus particulares mundos de Tolkien y sus historias para no dormir.

Éso, o tener un trailer de cash...que ahí, cada cual.

Palomitas.


----------



## davitin (17 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los Bots lavaron un poco el soporte, pero si quitamos el ruido de la vela diaria para sustituirlo por una maquillada de gráfo de cierres, el Soporte 5 aguantó.
> 
> Con la tensión que tiene el gráfico, se tardará poco en comprobar si el soporte funciona o no, disparando el rebote al 3.. lo mismo llega Hoy, aunque sería mejor para mañana.
> 
> ...



Crees que la incertidumbre sobre bitcoin ya se a disipado o mas bien que el mercado altcoin va a su bola independientemente de bitcoin? o ambas cosas?

Yo, como dice el otro compañero, no me cuadra lo de "Shitland va bien" con la que esta por caer con bitcoin.

O quiza ya vendieron sus bitcoins y eth todos los cagones y solo quedan ya los holders.

Qui lo sa.


----------



## tio_argyle (17 Jul 2017)

BITMAIN @BITMAINtech
All our #bitcoin mining pools will start running the new #Segwit2x software today
#Antpool #BTCCOM #ConnectBTC #NYA
8 : 48 a. m. · 17 jul. 2017


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> BITMAIN @BITMAINtech
> All our #bitcoin mining pools will start running the new #Segwit2x software today
> #Antpool #BTCCOM #ConnectBTC #NYA
> 8 : 48 a. m. · 17 jul. 2017



Eso es lo que hay que seguir. La hoja de ruta de despliegue de segwit2x y como evoluciona.


----------



## davitin (17 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Previo a este comentario de ayer, en que Monster vino a daros los buenos días con los dos dígitos y le adjunte el gráfico para enseñarle el 90, que es una zona "potente"...
> 
> Os repegué el mismo gráfico con el comentario alternativo, en el que indico que el 13 es un soporte.
> 
> ...



Bueno bueno, a ver si al final solo es una subidita...el marketcap esta intentando pasar de 73b desde hace un rato pero no lo consigue.


----------



## 8cilindros (17 Jul 2017)

Me autocito



8cilindros dijo:


> Y donde hay buenos gráficos? y para ver el precio en tiempo real?


----------



## p_pin (17 Jul 2017)

8cilindros dijo:


> Me autocito



Los exchange suelen tener cada uno su propios gráficos

Para las coin más "famosas" (que yo consulte por ejemplo btc eht) investing es muy completo, con muchas funciones

BTC USD Gráfico - Investing.com


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Jul 2017)

cuál es buena estrategia para los que no jugamos con analisis técnico??

yo hago una especie de piramidacion...

ej: partimos de que somos novatos y solo tenemos Fiat... nada de criptos y que me capital inicial es 1000

1) como no se tiene nada de criptos compras 100 a mercado. no queda más remedio... uno no es adivino y no sabe lo que hará el mercado... si el mercado sube, pues mira, ganas algo sobre las 100 y te quedan 900 para otras cosas..

2) si el mercado baja, ahora compras 200... total 300 invertido en cripto 700 en cash

3) si el mercado sube haces lo mismo... si sube un poco vendes un poco de lo que tenías, si sube mas vendes mas...y así sucesivamente

así que está es la solución que aplicó, ya que soy pesimo haciendo market timing y sabiendo que el criptomundo es alcista a largo plazo... 

cómo hacéis vosotros??

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 11:25 ----------




8cilindros dijo:


> Me autocito



https://cryptowatch.es

esta página te muestra a la vez la cotización de las principales kriptos en varios mercados

si haces click sobre una cotización del mercado que quieras te muestra una página con gráficas de ese mercado donde puedes ver gráficas para esa cotización en ese mercado... lo que ya no se es si te deja hacer dibujitos porque no lo he probado ya que no entiendo de análisis técnico


----------



## p_pin (17 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo
La mayoría de exchange no permite ponerse en corto, ni tampoco hay apalancamiento (ya has visto las fluctuaciones para qué más riesgo). Ojo digo la mayoría que haberlos aylos.


Pd y no te hagas tanto la víctima, que te has puesto sensible y las fotos de que se iba a 200 se han convertido en fotos de que se va a 4000


----------



## juli (17 Jul 2017)

Spoiler



[youtube]X8iEzho0Whs[/youtube]




Bla-ble-bli-blo-bu...pero el 69 papel-criptos al caer , multiclitoridiano & canibalístico. 


MONETHA


La compañía de procesamiento de pagos Monetha, basada en la blockchain Ethereum, está impulsada por contratos inteligentes con un sistema de confianza y reputación descentralizado. El servicio de Monetha ofrece una alternativa de pasarela de pago descentralizada más rápida, segura y barata, al sistema actual empleado por la mayoría de los minoristas y comerciantes de hoy en día. Monetha se resume mejor como una combinación de PayPal y Trustpilot, que se ejecuta en la blockchain Ethereum. La compañía fintech ha anunciado su próxima campaña ICO, que comenzará el 22 de agosto de 2017.

El sistema descentralizado de confianza y reputación (DTRS) de Monetha utiliza contratos inteligentes que se integran perfectamente con el procesador de pagos. Está diseñado para crear confianza entre los compradores y los vendedores mediante la grabación de información vital como la garantía del producto y más en relación con las transacciones en la blockchain. Un algoritmo incorporado analiza la reputación de los usuarios y asigna la calificación de confianza a cada parte. La calificación crediticia se ajusta constantemente en función de las revisiones, registros de reclamaciones y disputas y más. Al hacerlo, resuelve el problema de confianza asociado con las transacciones, especialmente cuando se trata de compras en línea en sitios nacionales e internacionales. Resuelve el problema del fideicomiso de toda la vida entre las partes, ayudándoles a evitar trampas como estafas, devoluciones y bienes defectuosos, etc. Aparte del comercio electrónico, el sistema de confianza y reputación descentralizada de Monetha también es compatible con las aplicaciones al por menor.

Justas Pikelis, cofundador y líder del negocio en Monetha, dijo:

“Estamos muy emocionados de comenzar la revolución del comercio global trayendo confianza y eficiencia para comerciantes y clientes.”
*
Los usuarios pueden comprar productos de todo el mundo en cualquier criptomoneda basada en Ethereum y Monetha convertirá automáticamente su criptomoneda elegida en una moneda fiduciaria de su elección. La plataforma genera un código QR que puede ser escaneado por cripto-monederos para hacer pagos, y una vez que la transacción se inicia, el comerciante recibirá los fondos en menos de un minuto, y tiene que pagar no más del 1,5% como comisión.
*
El sistema de Monetha es fácil, rápido y barato, en comparación con las alternativas centralizadas actuales. El servicio único de Monetha garantiza la seguridad de todas las partes a través de la blockchain Ethereum y permite que ambas partes se califiquen mutuamente para ayudar a mejorar su reputación.

A pesar de la presencia de una gama de pasarelas de pago y proveedores de servicios de procesamiento, los comerciantes siguen enfrentando una gran cantidad de problemas debido a múltiples pasos involucrados en el proceso (hasta 15 pasos a veces), desde el inicio hasta la liquidación. Además, las tarifas de transacción y servicios asociadas con las pasarelas tradicionales están generalmente en el extremo superior. Los comerciantes por lo general terminan pagando entre 2% y 6% por transacción. Mientras que el servicio Monetha implica un solo paso y cuesta un honorario fijo de transacción del 1.5%.

Monetha también ofrece una ventaja adicional en términos de tiempo de procesamiento, el cual puede variar con los proveedores de soluciones de pagos convencionales. Los tiempos de espera para procesar pagos en pasarelas estándar varían desde minutos hasta horas o incluso días. También vienen con complejos procedimientos de reclamación y devolución de cargo que podrían resultar costosos para los comerciantes. Mientras que, el procesamiento de pagos sobre la blockchain Ethereum es 10.000 veces más rápido a un 20% del precio.

Andrej Ruckij, cofundador y Jefe de la Tecnología de Monetha, resumiendo lo que Monetha significa para los comerciantes, dijo,

“Sin autoridad centralizada, es literalmente como un comerciante teniendo su propio banco”.

La misión de Monetha es convertirse en una fuerza poderosa en el comercio global, ofreciendo una pasarela de pago confiable, transparente y descentralizada a todos los usuarios de todo el mundo.

Lanzada en enero de 2017, Monetha tiene una hoja de ruta meticulosamente pensada que conduce a 2019 cuando sus servicios aspiran alcanzar la madurez completa. Actualmente, en la fase dos, Monetha ya ha reunido un equipo capaz, terminado la elaboración de estrategias y pasado por el prototipo completo. La fase tres en el cronograma de la compañía implica el lanzamiento de la venta de su criptoactivo, a partir del 22 de agosto de 2017, que creen será un paso significativo para convertir el producto mínimo viable en un producto terminado.

El sistema descentralizado de confianza y reputación de Monetha toma todas las facetas del comercio electrónico tradicional y del comercio al por menor y lo mejora. Con su innovador servicio único y una exitosa ICO Monetha tiene el potencial de revolucionar la forma en que funcionan los sistemas de pago en todo el mundo.


----------



## common sense (17 Jul 2017)

Si alguien se pregunta porque IOTA ha subido hoy tanto es debido a:
SatoshiPay phases out Bitcoin, partners with IOTA Foundation

SotoshyPay se empieza a dar cuenta que Bitcoin no vale para microtransacciones y empieza a probar alternativas. Estan construyento un "proof of concept" con IOTA para ver si cumplen lo que dicen. Estara listo para finales de Agosto. Si les sale bien --> "to the moon"


----------



## michinato (17 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bla-ble-bli-blo-bu...pero el 69 papel-criptos al caer , multiclitoridiano & canibalístico.
> 
> 
> MONETHA
> ...




Como todas parece buena idea, pero es que ya han salido 10 proyectos que proponen convertirse en procesadores de pagos, y a saber cual de ellos acabará imponiéndose (TenX, Monaco, Tokencard, etc)

Yo en estos casos me pregunto: si tenéis un proyecto tan cojonudo que todo el mundo deseará utilizarlo y vais a conseguir un pastón, entonces ¿para que necesitáis hacer una ICO? ¿Tenéis ya un producto, algo desarrollado o solo una idea? 

Se supone que este medio de pago va a tener unas comisiones de un 1,5%, que hoy en día no está mal, pero para el mundo cripto del futuro me parece una burrada, pero oye, si triunfan se llevarían un buen pellizco.

Con la ICO, parece que lo que ofrecen a quienes compren sus tokens es un tercio del 1,5% (es decir, a los poseedores de tokens les correspondería el 0,5%), pero habría que leerlo con detalle.

Según dicen, el roadmap conduce a 2019 para tener el producto maduro, pero con los tropecientos competidores que van a tener, lo más probable es que cuando quieran llegar ellos, ya les haya comido el terreno cualquier otra plataforma.


Ojo, que me encantaría tener una herramienta cómoda para empezar a gastar mis ETH, pero por mi parte no voy a entrar en ninguna de estas iniciativas hasta que las vea funcionando en la realidad. Seré usuario, no inversor.



Eso si, el inversor que apueste por la triunfadora va a hacerse de oro.




.


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

Para todos los que nos leen, y las nuevas incorporaciones 'a la secta':

*Cryptocurrency Investment Tips For Beginners Chapter 1: Getting Started*

https://steemit.com/crypto/@cj900/c...-tips-for-beginners-chapter-1-getting-started


----------



## p_pin (17 Jul 2017)

A ver por dónde rompe









Negrofuturo dijo:


> Nonono; no decía que se iba a 200, decía(No sic) que aún en docientos seguía siendo alcisa ( my foto está dibujada desde 197).



Qué lenguaje más sutil decir que algo sería alcista y suponga unas pérdidas del 90% desde el precio actual

Sí ya se que la teoría no la inventaste tú


----------



## juli (17 Jul 2017)

Michinato :

Ni idea de cuál/es se llevará eñ gato al agua...

Yo en el tema de puentes a fiat de mil modos, soy más de "blockchains que hagan cosas" que en ninguno. Y llegando a palpable, va a ser una puta locura en todo ésto...hacia adentro / currar/ y hacia afuera / agencias tributarias, que van a trinar /.


----------



## Divad (17 Jul 2017)

@Negrofuturo: Podrías añadir a la gráfica HF, actualizaciones en curso (21 de Julio, Agosto), incluso eventos del FIAT (tratados comerciales,...). Igual daría más pistas de los movimientos que harán los bots. 

Tras un HF las velas del pasado dejan de tener sentido.

Los bots se encargan de mantener en equilibrio cryptoworld. HF/HS intervenciones para la transformación y actualizaciones del sistema creando nuevos patrones.

Están creando un nuevo paradigma, por lo que es obvio que la tendencia va a ser alcista. Tengo en duda si lo serán todas las cryptos, aunque cuando ETH se cambié a PoS, comiencen a salir las tarjetas (VIP) para Septiembre las, en Octubre para todos y todo funcione como la seda... ya estarán listos para ir de salvadores llevándose toda la capitalización de cryptoworld. Por la utilidad de algunas cryptos acabarán actualizándose creando smartbridge.


----------



## serlec (17 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me he leído este enlace muy adecuado a mi nivel, que me aclara bastantes cosas.
> Por ejemplo, me permite entender por qué una chapa veterana tiene la propulsiónque tiene, y es que es la puerta de entrada a otras; sí señor, es una genialidad; en 10 años os coméis a toda la banda de... ( no digo más por respeto y cariño a Clapham), y uso en su lugar un genérico: Los finacieros de toda la vida.
> 
> Y por eso la explosión de Alt Coin; es una cuadratura del circulo..
> ...



Primero de todo, gracias por tus aportes, si bien es cierto que este no es un mercado fácil de analizar no nos queda otra que apoyarnos en las técnicas que nos explicas para tomar decisiones. No entiendo tampoco muy bien cierta lucha de egos entre algunos participantes del hilo, la verdad es que para un neófito como yo que estoy en estos temas desde hace poco más de un mes y medio, leer/aprender de todo lo que aquí se escribe es un privilegio, sigamos aportando conocimiento (cada uno el suyo) y puntos de vista si ensuciar el hilo de malos rollos, que no va por ti aunque te cite ahora, es una reflexión en general. 

Ahora mi pregunta, tengo algunas monedas en Kraken pero también he empezado a invertir por recomendación/bono de un amigo en Etoro, no se que opinión te merece esta plataforma y los CDFs para inversiones a largo plazo, porque desde luego en este mes y medio si algo he aprendido es que tradear requiere de unos conocimientos que no poseo y poder copiar operaciones de personas con conocimientos de trading atrae al gran público entre el que me encuentro.


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me he leído este enlace muy adecuado a mi nivel, que me aclara bastantes cosas.
> Por ejemplo, me permite entender por qué una chapa veterana tiene la propulsiónque tiene, y es que es la puerta de entrada a otras; sí señor, es una genialidad; en 10 años os coméis a toda la banda de... ( no digo más por respeto y cariño a Clapham), y uso en su lugar un genérico: Los finacieros de toda la vida.
> 
> Y por eso la explosión de Alt Coin; es una cuadratura del circulo..



Así que debo hacer una primera incursión para comprar algo de material para comprar material... Pero voy a darme tiempo... mientras hago Kinder 1.


Gracias por ese enlace para Dummies y niños.
[/QUOTE]
Bienvenido al club de la comedia.   

A ver quien se hace rico antes tu o el clapman. 
Te lleva ventaja.. tiene PIVX y no sale de reddit además estará preparando en secreto para después del reset una ICO en ethereum para la chevy-coin, para los fan-boys de chevy. :XX:


----------



## Divad (17 Jul 2017)

> Ethereum Foundation GoT watching party...wait. Actually it is a Casper PoS research party. – en Cornell University







Spoiler












Porra para el PoS? 
03/8/2017


----------



## p_pin (17 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los preciogramas tienen siempre dos componentes: La volatilidad que permite conquistas de territorio nuevas, y la labilidad, que permiten desgastar una zona hasta dejarla brillante, sin ir a ningún sitio.
> 
> La gente suele confundir una con otra; pero en realidad son antagonistas.
> 
> ...



Volatilidad: Azul bitcoin, en verde ETH
(no es mi cálculo es una captura de una web)

_Para hacerse una idea el oro 1.2% u otras divisas oscilan entre un 0.5 a 1%_





(4.60%) El índice de volatilidad del Bitcoin

------------------------


Hay diferencias entre los mercados de criptos respecto a los índices, forex, metales, etc. que habría que tener en cuenta

1 Liquidez.
Alguno os habrá ocurrido que para vender una inversión "decente", por ejemplo equivalente a un 1 btc o más de una alt, vosotros mismos sólo con esa operación variaríais el precio un 3%?, 5%? , eso es impensable en forex (salvo que seas jp morgan). Y también al reves, en muchas alts, con una inversión de un par de btc, se propicia un aumento en la cotización a veces muy grande....
La falta de liquidez en ocasiones hace difícil deshacerse de una inversión... yo suelo vender por tramos cuando entro fuerte, me parece una buena forma de cerrar operaciones, progresivamente
2 Limitacion.
Las criptomonedas tienen una emisión total establecida y que va distribuyéndose a lo largo del tiempo, eso limita la oferta, unido a que existe mucho inversor a largo plazo (que no vende si no que holdea por meses, años), favorece buenas rentabilidades a medida que llegan nuevos inversores. Además si quieres vender, primero has de comprar (no sabría cuantificar el volúmen de cortos que mueven los cfd´s (existen futuros?) sobre criptos, pero ni de coña tienen la relevancia que en otros mercados)
3 Descentralización y transparencia.
Aquí no hay bancos centrales, todos ganan o pierden con sus operaciones, no hay creación mágica (QEs) de dinero. No hay organismos o entidades con cantidades "ilimitadas" y carteras enormes interesados en manipular por ejemplo una "divisa" para que una país se vea beneficiado. En caso de que un pez gordo se mueva, deja rastro en el blockchain. Aquí (casi) todos los que entran lo hacen esperando una subida en la cotización. La cuestión estaría "como en el juego de las sillas", cuando llega el "rojo" el que sale primero es el que más gana... el último sin silla "a holdear"
4 Difusión.
Las criptomonedas podrían ser el futuro, y eso es lo que se lleva tradeando estos años. Si no hay algún gran problema "técnico" que mine mucho la credibilidad, cada vez habrá más inversores. Como consecuencia habría más liquidez, y en extensión se reduciría la volatilidad. Eso estabilizaría los precios, aumentando la *labilidad*, que supondría menor rentabilidad. Y para suplir esa falta de fluctuación en los precios proliferarían los grandes apalancamientos y cortos, posiblemente ese sería el momento en el que yo dejaría de operar, pues sería el momento en el cual empezaría la absorción de riqueza de los grandes a los chicos...

Negrofuturo:
PD: Yo siempre (a veces puedo olvidarlo) doy thanks a los foreros que me responden amablamente. Lo que soy es poco tolerante con las intromisiones

PD1 el lado positivo es que está aportanto calidad en el análisis que es de agradecer, quizá si no le digo manipulador no lo hubiera hecho :X quien sabe
Nunca utilicé gráfico logarítmicos, en mi trayectoria de novato, si veo un gráfico en el que no se indica que es logarítmico, y se habla de alcismo en valores de 200$ btc, mientras hay cierto pánico en el hilo por la caída... comprenderá que parece trol y huele a troll... por tanto es un... pato :XX:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Jul 2017)

Twitter

Parece que hoy empieza el Segwit2x con estos mineros. ¿Eso podría explicar la subida de hoy? ¿O estamos ante un Bulltrap 2?


----------



## p_pin (17 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esos datos de falta de liquidez son realmente extremos; si me dices que vender un BTc ya crea un agujero en el precio, el mercado en este momento es muy irreal.
> 
> En ese sentido Clapham puede tener mucha razón; es un mercado(por llamarlo de alguna forma) muy distorsionado.. pero lo curioso es que dibuja como los no distorsionados... aunque dibuja en modo burbuja.



No, pero no me refería en ese caso a btc, si no a algunas alt (altcoins, hay cientos de coins a parte de btc, este hilo en realidad trata sobre esas otras "coins" que no son bitcoin) una vez que uno sale de las "top" más negociadas aparecen esos problemas de liquidez, e incluso en algunas conocidas por este hilo como "waves" supera en este momento un spread del 1%

Y precisamente esa falta de liquidez, incluso en btc, es la explicación que yo veo a esos comentarios que haces sobre la "velocidad" con la que se mueve el precio

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 20:09 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Parece que hoy empieza el Segwit2x con estos mineros. ¿Eso podría explicar la subida de hoy? ¿O estamos ante un Bulltrap 2?



Además de ese mineros veo otros:

BTC.com
BitFury
AntPool
Bixin
BTC.top

Bitcoin Blockchain statistics - XBT.eu


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando comprar 1 p. Alt o un p. cryptotulipan no sea mas dificil que comprar carne de res en Cuba entonces ...y solo entonces el clapham ...
> Sera alcista . NIET , NIET und NIET ...
> *Los que ya pusieron la pasta ( para que subiera la marketcap a 116 B ) no van a poner mas pasta , porque ese capital fue el " cebo " para que los pardillos
> una pausa pal buchito de cafe ...entraran y dejaran su fiat
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I agree. 

a este mundillo le falta mucha tela por cortar...y mucha gente por entrar


----------



## Chicosalchicha (17 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bienvenido al club de la comedia.
> 
> A ver quien se hace rico antes tu o el clapman.
> Te lleva ventaja.. tiene PIVX y no sale de reddit además estará preparando en secreto para después del reset una ICO en ethereum para la chevy-coin, para los fan-boys de chevy. :XX:



*El clapham ya es ( casi ) " rico " . Tiene una finca de 1 Ha de tierra roja ( con un pozo ) por la que le dan el doble de lo que le costo ...
Un chevy = ingresos pasivos de 300/500 $ al mes ( dependiendo de factores ajenos a la voluntad del clapham ) 
Plata ( tres digitos en onzas ...) 2,2 miseros BTC convertidos a cash a 2800sh
Reserva estrategica de pacotilla 
Income de tres digitos al dia ( el clapham en 1 hora gana lo que un blue collar gana en 8 ) valor " anadido " le llaman . 
Una tierrita para ir a por la casa en la playa ...
Las cryptos son algo adicional . Por si el Plan A o B sale mal entonces vivir de las rentas de las cryptocoins si triunfa el NWO y el microship 

El clapham ni se inmuta ...no tiene prisa por cargar . Cargo PIVX y Waves 
Pero el cash es muy preciado . 
No ha cambiado nada de ayer a hoy para que el clapham cambie de idea . 
Los que compraron a 2900 $ , a 2800 $ , a 2700 , etc ...pensaron que de ahi no bajaria mas ...y les dio el FOMO . NIET .
El clapham tiene sangre fria . Ha mirado al cryptotlipan 1 a los ojos y lo comprendio todo ...fue una conversacion cryptopatica sincera 
Si te va el trading pues dale ...pero el clapham lo unico que quiere es convertir sus 5000 $ en cryptos selectas denominacion de origen al precio mas bajo posible ...y luego ...wallet de papel hasta que se seque el malecon 

Ni un misero THANKS*[/QUOTE]

Q es eso del chevy y los ingresos pasivos clapham


----------



## p_pin (17 Jul 2017)

Una de las inversiones del caplan...






Como los 900 pavos en plata, dos tubos de mapple?


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> *
> Q es eso del chevy y los ingresos pasivos clapham*



*
Chevy hoy en dían en muchos entornos de fan-boy de automóvil es el diminutivo de tener coches como diríamos.. peculiares de la Chevrolet, aunque en latinoamérica, a cualquier Chevrolet lo llaman Chevy.

Ya te han puesto modelos antigüos, trastos de melancólicos, que en USA se compra-venden bien. Pero son trastos.
Los ingresos pasivos de 500 pavos/mes, se los darán por tenerlo en algún museo o similar.
A mi me gusta más este:*


----------



## paketazo (17 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Chevy hoy en dían en muchos entornos de fan-boy de automóvil es el diminutivo de tener coches como diríamos.. peculiares de la Chevrolet, aunque en latinoamérica, a cualquier Chevrolet lo llaman Chevy.
> 
> Ya te han puesto modelos antigüos, trastos de melancólicos, que en USA se compra-venden bien. Pero son trastos.
> Los ingresos pasivos de 500 pavos/mes, se los darán por tenerlo en algún museo o similar.
> A mi me gusta más este:




Tu en breve tendrás un lambo...no vas a ser menos que R. Ver...


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tu en breve tendrás un lambo...no vas a ser menos que R. Ver...



Yo quiero una funda, que se sustente sola, por retroalimentación de crypto.

Aunque la sede no me importaría que fuera como esta:







La mansión de los &apos;X-Men&apos;, en venta | Vivienda | EL MUNDO


----------



## Merlin (17 Jul 2017)

Excelente diagrama: 







(Excepto el rectángulo gris de la izquierda, el cual no tiene sentido o yo no lo entiendo) 

En fin, el show empieza el 21 de julio (este viernes)


----------



## serlec (17 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si aplicamos al ETH el interogatorio del Nadaq 100, podría parece que dice que:
> 
> Una vez establecido el Máximo el mes de junio, siete semana antes arrancó desde un mínimo de 50.. según esto site semanas más tarde del techo debería estar en 50 otra vez, y con esto os desyuna el Monster.
> 
> ...



Confiemos entonces en que rompa la tendencia, tengo compras a 287 y 264 que necesitarían meses para volver al verde, aunque a paciencia no me gana nadie, gracias por el análisis.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clakar (17 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Confiemos entonces en que rompa la tendencia, tengo compras a 287 y 264 que necesitarían meses para volver al verde, aunque a paciencia no me gana nadie, gracias por el análisis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Acaba de hacer ETH catacrock... Me acabo de poner corto a lo bestia...

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 22:56 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Toma Clapham
> 
> Sombrero del Día.



Mis dies, bruja Lola


----------



## serlec (17 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Acaba de hacer ETH catacrock... Me acabo de poner corto a lo bestia...
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 22:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Donde ves la caída de ETH?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (17 Jul 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Excelente diagrama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según la infografía parece que es el SegWit (BIP-141) y el UASF (BIP-148) los que no conducen a la división del Bitcoin. El texto del rectángulo gris estará equivocado, supongo.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 23:26 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Toma Clapham
> 
> Sombrero del Día.



Esa figura ¿qué indica? Que el Bitcoin subirá hasta 2.364 USD? 

Después de ese nivel, si se confirma, ¿seguiría subiendo o volevería a bajar?


----------



## Divad (17 Jul 2017)

@Merlin: segwit2x y BIP-91 van camino de HF. Solo UASF BIP-148/141 sería un HS sin acabar desatando el caos en cryptoworld.

Negrofuturo: Pocas pestes has sacado de Bitcoin, bueno sí, que bajaría a 200$ pero que subiría hasta la luna... un clásico bitcoñero, eso sí, para ETH pestes y si supera la barrera, pues le damos un pin, no? ::

Los bots no solo trabajan en cryptoworld, también están en forex, bolsas, oro,... TODO está manipulado. Teniendo en cuenta esto ya partes con la ventaja de que las líneas, fibo,... son juegos para entretenerse y que tan solo hay que buscar al caballo marcado como ganador ETH (avalado por los listos que hay detrás).

Proveedor de datos en la red ETH (adiós timofonica, putafone,...)
Tokenizing the Mobile Data Industry with Ethereum Blockchain and DENT Tokens

Para que te pongas unos piños chulos en cualquier lugar ^^
Dentacoin: The First Blockchain Concept for the Global Dental Industry


----------



## hoppe (18 Jul 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> Aqui un humilde forero que mas que "tradear" mina...y con la caida de las crypto acabo de pegar el salto de ethereums
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yo tambien cambié la mina hace un par de meses de eth a etc+sia.

Respecto al pago, no se si lo habras leido, aqui lo explica bastante bien:

Métodos de pago de las Piscinas de minado

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 00:25 ----------




djun dijo:


> Según la infografía parece que es el SegWit (BIP-141) y el UASF (BIP-148) los que no conducen a la división del Bitcoin. El texto del rectángulo gris estará equivocado, supongo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 23:26 ----------
> 
> ...



no, no significa que subirá hasta los 2364.

Yo lo miro en Kraken, por lo que varian los valores, pero bueno:







El ultimo Swing Low ("valle", para entendernos) lo tenemos en 1809$. El Swing High ("pico") que lo precede está en 2417$. Si btc supera los 2417$, "tecnicamente" se ha roto la tendencia bajista. Siempre que no se produzca un swing Low mas bajo, claro.

O no, eso ya se veria. Pero tecnicamente es asi, otra cosa es lo que los bots tengan programado ::::

Para eth:







Mas de lo mismo, SH sobre los 200 pavos. Si lo supera hacia arriba, tendencia bajista rota.

Aunque personalmente creo que seguirá con la tendencia, y sobre los 190$ rebotará hacia abajo. Espero que no, porque tengo bastante invertido comprado a 200$ :XX::XX:


----------



## kokoliso1 (18 Jul 2017)

Lo de las monedas finalistas ya es el desparrame, ¿moneda para pagar a los dentistas?, esto se parece cada vez más a las puntocom del año 2000, lanzaban una puntocom y venían a darles el dinero sin preguntar para qué era.


Así acabaron la mayoría como el rosario de la aurora, lo difícil era saber cual aguantaría y saldría adelante.

Ahora creo que va a ser igual.


----------



## p_pin (18 Jul 2017)

djun dijo:


> Según la infografía parece que es el SegWit (BIP-141) y el UASF (BIP-148) los que no conducen a la división del Bitcoin. El texto del rectángulo gris estará equivocado, supongo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 23:26 ----------
> 
> ...



El cuadro gris de la izquierda quiere decir que bip91 o segwit2x potencialmente podrían supone un HF. Es decir que sería probable, pero no seguro

Según he leído lo que "tiene más papeletas" es el bip91, tiene un apoyo del 88%
Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details

Pero eso podría suponer un HF... pero por lo visto no quieren un HF en las actuales circunstancias, parece que hay algunas diferencias entre determinados "sectores", por eso hay quien demanda que se amplíe el plazo (del HF, que aproximadamente sería en Noviembre), para que todos se pongan de acuerdo; ingenieros, mineros, dueños de exchange, etc para hacer un HF pero "todos unidos" con las cosas claras, para que el HF no suponga dividir el btc en varias cadenas "enfrentadas", que eso sí sería perjudicial, en principio eso lo quieren evitar todos


----------



## tixel (18 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El cuadro gris de la izquierda quiere decir que bip91 o segwit2x potencialmente podrían supone un HF. Es decir que sería probable, pero no seguro
> 
> Según he leído lo que "tiene más papeletas" es el bip91, tiene un apoyo del 88%
> Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details
> ...



Si la buena intencion fuera tan clara no habria ningun nerviosismo al estar de acuerdo todos los actores economicos que no interesa un hard fork y si a nadie le interesa no tiene por que haber HF o no?
Porque quiza todo este circo montadp no tiene otra finalidad que desplumar a los incautos de dolares y de bitcoins


----------



## jorge (18 Jul 2017)

Nimiq (NET)
$74.53 (9619.69%) 

::

Nimiq (NET) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Edito: a las 2:17: Nimiq (NET)
$382.16 (49583.50%) !!!!!!!

:8:::


----------



## MM Trainer (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En gráfico de 60 minutos se ve un HCH invertido, con objetivo 2360 para BTC.



Tendríamos que vender cuándo llegue a 2360?


----------



## Divad (18 Jul 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Nimiq (NET)
> $74.53 (9619.69%)
> 
> ::
> ...



Ese tiene que ser el mismo que entró en etheroll ::
Etheroll (DICE) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Estoy esperándole que venga para saludarle y darle las gracias 8::Baile:


----------



## jorge (18 Jul 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Nimiq (NET)
> $74.53 (9619.69%)
> 
> ::
> ...




De las casi mil monedas que se pueden ver en coinmarketcap están en verde en este momento aproximadamente el *95%!!!!* algunas con revalorizaciones del 100%, 300%, 500%, 900% *y una (nimiq) con un 50.000%!!!!!* 
Pero ninguna coin tiene ese porcentaje entre las 100 primeras, que son las que mueven la pasta, 'sobre todo las 10-20 primeras'. Como siempre el bacalao para el que tiene info privilegiada y se entera o participa en el meollo.
Una cosa es la manipulación que tienen todos los mercados y otra es este cryptoclub de amigos.


----------



## Divad (18 Jul 2017)

jorge dijo:


> De las casi mil monedas que se pueden ver en coinmarketcap están en verde en este momento aproximadamente el *95%!!!!* algunas con revalorizaciones del 100%, 300%, 500%, 900% *y una (nimiq) con un 50.000%!!!!!*
> Pero ninguna coin tiene ese porcentaje entre las 100 primeras, que son las que mueven la pasta, 'sobre todo las 10-20 primeras'. Como siempre el bacalao para el que tiene info privilegiada y se entera o participa en el meollo.
> Una cosa es la manipulación que tienen todos los mercados y otra es este cryptoclub de amigos.



No te engañes, trazando una línea desde su fecha de salida hasta la luna tiene un % bastante alto de que ocurra... lo único que la línea te la sacas de las pelotas :XX:

NET on Coincap LMFAO : Nimiq

Veremos si mantiene semejante locura o se acaba saliendo 8:

Espero que el bot de turno se pase también por ethroll, sino si que huele bastante que las cryptos están hechas para repartir beneficios a los "amigos". 

El sistema selecciona una crypto que no tenga mucha actividad, le salta el aviso a los listos... entran los amigos y al final entra el listo. Los amigos venden y el listo se retira. 

Es como si tuvieses el código para pedir dinero regalado y el sistema te manda un mensaje: entra a tal hora en x crypto y salte cuando suba.


----------



## jorge (18 Jul 2017)

Nimiq (NET)
$723.13 (110176.00%) 


::



::



:8:


::


----------



## Divad (18 Jul 2017)

Cabe decir que el proyecto es la hostia
Nimiq: A Frictionless Payment Protocol Native to the Web 

::


----------



## stiff upper lip (18 Jul 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Nimiq (NET)
> $723.13 (110176.00%)
> 
> 
> ...




¿Alguien puede explicar esa mierda? Se ha puesto en el numero 3...

Ahora aparece en el puesto 503 con un marketcap de mas de 7000 millones... el diablo que lo entienda...


----------



## Divad (18 Jul 2017)

Acabará bajando a céntimos y será el momento de comprar kilos... pues la subida mínima es la que se pegue ahora.

Leyendo sobre Nimiq me he topado con lo siguiente:
*Ouroboros*: A Provably Secure Proof-of-Stake Blockchain Protoco


----------



## Divad (18 Jul 2017)

Nimiq (NET)
$0.996258 (131.37%) 

El listo se largo dejando a todos sus amigos servidos...

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 06:10 ----------

Según reddit viene de una estafada ::

Bad Request

Entonces que pasa con ethroll? Muchas timadas seguidas, no? Ya no pica nadie más o qué?! :: Qué otro jeque tire los dados y reparta suerte para todos los que estamos en la mesa :XX:::

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 06:13 ----------

Estoy siguiendo al siguiente flipado:



> The run towards 2000% has begun.





Le he dejado mi comentario en el vídeo y plantado a los 4.7$


Spoiler



[youtube]H1qSKnZ3e8U[/youtube]




---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 06:28 ----------

Reconocerlo ya es un detalle :Aplauso:


> "Cosas que en el mercado de valores serían motivo de encarcelamiento aquí son legales. En tal escenario, no es ninguna sorpresa que los grandes jugadores estén *manipulando* los mercados para su propia ganancia", agregó Varshney para VentureBeat.


----------



## tio_argyle (18 Jul 2017)

¿Los escalones en el graph de marketcap los ha provocado Nimiq o qué leches ha pasado ahi?


----------



## Pabell (18 Jul 2017)

No se dan cuenta que es todo una estratagema del Nuevo orden mundial para drenar el exceso de Fiat circulante?


----------



## davitin (18 Jul 2017)

En 90b del marketcap hay una resistencia, creeis que bajara ahi o seguira subiendo?


----------



## serlec (18 Jul 2017)

Como lo veis para entrar hoy en PIVX y WAVES? Alguna sugerencia más? Me han llegado los €€€ a Kraken y me queman XD. Mi intención era comprar y dejarlas en el cajón hasta Enero, junto con mis LTC y XRP...


----------



## tio_argyle (18 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Como lo veis para entrar hoy en PIVX y WAVES? Alguna sugerencia más? Me han llegado los €€€ a Kraken y me queman XD. Mi intención era comprar y dejarlas en el cajón hasta Enero, junto con mis LTC y XRP...



GAME. En mi opinion esta muy barata ahora y tremendamente infravalorada por el mundillo crypto. Ya esta consolidada y en Agosto tienen un evento importante de promoción en India. Están saliendo muchas monedas relacionadas con el mundo del videojuego pero creo que ésta les lleva muchísima ventaja en todo.
Yo cargué ayer.


----------



## davitin (18 Jul 2017)

Bueno, veo que ya dais por hecho que vamos "pa arriba".


----------



## p_pin (18 Jul 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si la buena intencion fuera tan clara no habria ningun nerviosismo al estar de acuerdo todos los actores economicos que no interesa un hard fork y si a nadie le interesa no tiene por que haber HF o no?
> Porque quiza todo este circo montadp no tiene otra finalidad que desplumar a los incautos de dolares y de bitcoins



No, a ver, no sé si no me expliqué bien, decía que no desean un hard fork, pero que hay diferencias entre ellos, es decir es como cuando hay una disputa entre dos países, lo último que quieren es ir a la guerra (HF), están dispuestos a llegar a un acuerdo... el problema es que ese acuerdo a tan poco tiempo parece complicado (a no ser que todo sea un paripé), además de que el problema no sólo es de "opinión" también haría falta un desarrollo técnico

Yo leí este hilo en bitcointalk que parece bastante razonable
SegWit y HardFork. Cosas que deben saber los usuarios no avanzados


----------



## CoyoteDaxII (18 Jul 2017)

Me pueden recomendar alguna plataforma / broker con bitcoins

O donde obtener gráficos gratis de bitcoin


----------



## CoyoteDaxII (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mis fotos del día.






Qué plataforma usas?


Edito Ya la veo gracias


----------



## michinato (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>





Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Entonces ¿en que quedamos? 

Sombrero de bruja y nos vamos a 50 o "to da moon" hasta superar los 1700 a finales de año (un x10 más o menos).


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Jul 2017)

Parece que esto "va pa arriba". Enhorabuena a quienes compraron en suelo, a mi los 2 días de espera del Exchange de turno para recargar FIAT me han matado. 

Aún así preferí no meter FIAT hasta Agosto, si estamos en otro Bull Trap, este parece mejor hecho, el rebote es fuerte y de casi todas las monedas.


----------



## davitin (18 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Parece que esto "va pa arriba". Enhorabuena a quienes compraron en suelo, a mi los 2 días de espera del Exchange de turno para recargar FIAT me han matado.
> 
> Aún así preferí no meter FIAT hasta Agosto, si estamos en otro Bull Trap, este parece mejor hecho, el rebote es fuerte y de casi todas las monedas.



Y has pillado algo?

Yo he pillado algunas cosas, pero no he entrado con "to lo gordo" aun.

Parece que ya lo de agosto con el bitcoin importa tres cojones.

Este mundillo va a toda hostia.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Y has pillado algo?
> 
> Yo he pillado algunas cosas, pero no he entrado con "to lo gordo" aun.
> 
> ...



Solo he pillado 100€ en Waves.

Yo también estoy esperando a entrar con "to lo gordo" después de agosto, aunque en los mercados especulativos, los acontecimientos futuros adversos se descuentan antes, por lo cual, es muy difícil acertar en el timing. 

La clave está en la paciencia, el estudio y la suerte.


----------



## hoppe (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Eso depende de lo que quiera ganar. Si vende gana.
> 
> Pero tb se baja del tren.
> Permítame un cariñoso consejo que le sirve a todo el mundo... aunque es un consejo del mundo de las bolsas y esto no lo es.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo (desde el móvil no puedo thankear).

Yo llevo en este mundo unos 3 años (antes no tenía ni pajolera idea), y mi primera inversión fue hace 2 meses. Todo el tiempo de antes, lo invertí estudiando, y aún me doy cuenta que me falta mucho por aprender.


----------



## p_pin (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *Prueba de calidad del mercado: Ratio de Pareto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para que te hagas una idea, hasta Enero-Marzo de este año la "dominancia" (capitalización respecto al total) de BTC ha oscilado entre 85-95%

Desde esa fecha cayó por la irrupción principalmente de ETH, y Ripple en menor medida, ahora la dominancia de BTC está en 47%
BTC + ETH en torno a 70%
El top 7 en torno a 86%
(las cuentas las he hecho de cabeza, son redondeadas, pero aproximadas)

En este enlace, referencia para muchos datos, podrás ver en la parte superior la dominancia, y hacer click para más detalles

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Pd a un colega del barrio le llamábamos Pareto ::


----------



## Divad (18 Jul 2017)

alopez76 dijo:


> ¿en qué meteriais 15.000 euros allá por agosto?



ETH e hijas + LTC 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 13:37 ----------

Gastarse dinero en estudiar el mercado es hacer el canelo y encima regalar el dinero. 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## michinato (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *Prueba de calidad del mercado: Ratio de Pareto*
> 
> 
> En este Post, se hablará de Clapham.. como no puede ser de otra forma.
> ...




Impresionante post.


Te pego la tabla con los % de cada una de las monedas frete al total y los % del sumatorio de esa moneda y todas las anteriores frente al total. 



```
TOTAL		80.863.131.391		% frente a total	% sumatorio frente a total
1	BTC		37.961.651.088		0,469455615		0,469455615
2	ETH		18.369.537.055		0,227168262		0,696623878
3	XRP		6.797.525.452		0,08406211		0,780685988
4	LTC		2.261.326.292		0,027964862		0,808650849
5	ETC		1.431.447.730		0,017702106		0,826352956
6	XEM		1.202.616.000		0,014872241		0,841225197
7	DASH		1.139.018.866		0,014085763		0,855310959
8	MIOTA		811.283.740		0,010032801		0,865343761
9	XMR		522.496.358		0,006461491		0,871805251
10	STRAT		447.761.917		0,005537281		0,877342533
11	BCC		344.531.311		0,004260672		0,881603205
12	ZEC		335.625.524		0,004150538		0,885753743
13	STEEM		295.779.871		0,003657784		0,889411527
14	ANS		293.674.500		0,003631748		0,893043275
15	BTS		280.718.826		0,00347153		0,896514806
16	WAVES		280.607.000		0,003470148		0,899984953
17	BCN		253.769.333		0,003138258		0,903123211
18	QTUM		249.773.010		0,003088837		0,906212048
19	SC		205.077.479		0,002536106		0,908748154
20	XLM		204.881.921		0,002533688		0,911281841
21	GBYTE		201.240.800		0,002488659		0,913770501
22	LSK		186.303.723		0,002303939		0,91607444
23	DOGE		175.220.754		0,002166881		0,918241321
24	FCT		134.417.932		0,001662289		0,91990361
25	DCR		127.560.188		0,001577483		0,921481093
26	GAME		108.625.463		0,001343325		0,922824418
27	DGB		97.206.867		0,001202116		0,924026534
28	KMD		96.204.301		0,001189718		0,925216251
29	PIVX		91.041.552		0,001125872		0,926342124
```








He llegado hasta la 29 del ranking porque me ha dado la gana.


----------



## paketazo (18 Jul 2017)

*Negrofuturo* un día hace ya algún tiempo, escribiste algo que recuerdo de modo difuminado, pero que venía a decir que tenemos la capacidad de escoger ser libres o esclavos...o sea trabajar por y para nosotros, o servir a otros.

Fue algo que ya sabía desde niño...y casi todos lo sabemos, pero en el fondo, lo pensamos poco, y damos por sentado que somos lo que somos, y hacemos lo que podemos.

Es evidente que las circusntancias marcan nuestro camino inevitablemente, pues quién nace en coma, difícil tiene dominar los mercados.

En cuanto a lo que añades hoy de tener miedo, creo que nunca he tenido miedo a nada hasta que fui padre...ahora he de ser sincero y admitir que hay algo que me supera, ya que poseía el control de todos mis sentimientos internos (o eso pensaba), y ahora me siendo débil e indefenso ante agresiones externas hacia mi hijo...no hacia mi.

Este miedo, ciertamente me ha atenazado en los mercados, ahora tengo miedo perder, dudo ante situaciones relativamente evidentes, miro hacia otro lado para no meterme en la boca del lobo o en la mina de oro...

¿por qué?...pues por que ahora sé lo que es tener miedo.

Tus consejos bursátiles o de inversión, realmente no me aportan gran cosa, te soy sincero, es más, cuando empiezas a trazar fibos o a hablar de pareto, leo rápido y busco otro tipo de respuestas.

En este último post que has aportado, sí he leído al "negrfuturo" que buscaba, y me gusten o no tus comentarios, dan cache a este reducto sin lugar a dudas. Pues es facil decir que dos más dos son cuatro y repetirlo como una cotorra, sin embargo, pocos explican el motivo de que eso suceda, y tu al menos, lo intentas.

Por cierto, no me lio más, solo decirte que cuando encuentres la cura del miedo que se sufre por otros, me la comentes, te lo agradeceré enormemente.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorge (18 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Negrofuturo* un día hace ya algún tiempo, escribiste algo que recuerdo de modo difuminado, pero que venía a decir que tenemos la capacidad de escoger ser libres o esclavos...o sea trabajar por y para nosotros, o servir a otros.
> 
> Fue algo que ya sabía desde niño...y casi todos lo sabemos, pero en el fondo, lo pensamos poco, y damos por sentado que somos lo que somos, y hacemos lo que podemos.
> 
> ...



Yo vivo algo muy parecido a lo tuyo, también soy padre de un hijo pequeño y me atenaza el corazón quererlo tanto a la vez que veo en el entorno hostil donde le hemos metido. No obstante es uno de los miedos más bonitos y coherentes que se pueden tener bajo mi punto de vista.
Solución? Me imagino que en la medida que dejen de ser tan niños y vayan creciendo y siendo autosuficientes, ese instinto de protección y de ternura tan dolorosos se irán disipando hasta convertirse en un amor más "cómodo".
No obstante una de las soluciones que me hizo algo más libre en cuanto a ese miedo, es que tengo claro que sin él, yo no sigo aquí ni un sólo segundo. Se acaban las alegrías y los dolores en un sólo segundo con un _click_.


----------



## davitin (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo, te has hecho con el hilo eh....


----------



## jorge (18 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> AMEN
> Desde que NF se saco el sombrero de bruja de la chistera el clapham comprendio muy sabiamente que cést fini ...game over ....
> Si es que tener 111 anos tiene sus ventajas , no como nosotros que apenas estamos enganchados al biberon ...( es una metafora , joder )



Clapham, qué pasa con waves a casi tres dólares, vendemos o no...


----------



## serlec (18 Jul 2017)

Va todo como un tiro creo que es momento de guardar la munición y esperar mejor momento para de entrada, no creeis? Pensaba en WAVES pero joder esta muy arriba, PIVX parece más asequible, se ha comentado por el foro GAME, tengo que buscar info...


----------



## serlec (18 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> En satoshis , la " subida " ha sido de un miserable 25 % , compradas a 100 mil satoshis , hasta 150 mil el clapham no vende ...
> El PIVX , comprado a 70 mil , solo ha aumentado 5 mil satoshis
> De momento HOLD ...



Crees que es buen momento para entrar en WAVES ? Creo que PIVX esta decidido, pero con cantidades modestas, en general soy un hombre modesto, no me puedo permitir grandes inversiones...


----------



## thanthalas (18 Jul 2017)

Aqui un minero novatillo,que esta empezando en esto del trading.
Muy agradecido de aprender de todo el que aporta conocimiento aqui.


----------



## p_pin (18 Jul 2017)

Yo entré en pivx en 74k 

El que no acaba de arrancar es ripple que es donde voy "cargado"


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Jul 2017)

pivx parece interesante.... que tal veis el equipo desarrollador?? creéis que podrá hacer competencia a dash??


----------



## jorge (18 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Crees que es buen momento para entrar en WAVES ? Creo que PIVX esta decidido, pero con cantidades modestas, en general soy un hombre modesto, no me puedo permitir grandes inversiones...



Yo me esperaria a waves, hace dos días yo las compré a 1,88 y ahora están en casi 3, lo lógico es que tengan una buena corrección, pero quien sabe...


----------



## Lonchafinister (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si tienes integrado lo que tienes seleccionado en tu firma y vives sintonizado.. eso que dices es cierto, pero no se llaman por tefono... hablan con el gráfico.
> 
> No te obsesiones, abandona las obsesiones... en el roll de tu vida, quizás el dinero no sea el factor importante, e incluso sea un estorbo.
> 
> ...



Cuanta sabiduría amigo, me siento plenamente indentificado. El miedo y la avaricia me resultan un enemigo difícil de vencer cuando opero en los mercados, además de la falta de disciplina...

¿Podría recomendarme la lectura de algún libro o algún tipo de ejercicio para trabajar sobre ello?

Muchas gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## vyk (18 Jul 2017)

Iconomi está recuperando bien. Alguien las lleva?


----------



## jorge (18 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Iconomi está recuperando bien. Alguien las lleva?



Yo mismo llevo unas cientos


----------



## davitin (18 Jul 2017)

Ahora mismo eth tiene una resistencia fuerte en los 210 dolares, esta rebotando en ese techo, ya veremos si lo pasa.


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> mirate su website



mirada la tengo y su reddit.... pero a largo plazo... te fias de los desarrolladores para que sea un proyecto serio y que la cotización se dispare a dos o tres dígitos de dólar como dash??

te lo pregunto porque como tú la sigues desde hace tiempo... por si tienes una idea de que tal son los desarrolladores, si cada vez entran más personas, etc etc... solo tengo de referencia lo que he leído desde hace 4 días


----------



## Claudius (18 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> pivx parece interesante.... que tal veis el equipo desarrollador?? creéis que podrá hacer competencia a dash??



Cualquiera de su estilo, para que tenga éxito tiene que cumplir una cosa:
Llegar a tener casos de éxito que no PoC de su uso, con el mundo exterior.

Dash, lleva una ventaja en eso, fue la primera. Por eso vale 3 dígitos. Y el resto pueden tener su nicho de mercado en el modelo de negocio que ha creado escuela es 'la Btc' ya que es la primera de su ramo.

Otras muchas, a parte de PIVX la siguen, copiar+ pegar (¿con mejoras? )

Hay un boom ahora de soluciones de segunda capa que premian a los usuarios por tener los token en hold en cartera, haciendo 'algo' más que mirar al sol. PoS, PoI, etc. 

Yo seguiría la comunidad de PIVX, y el nivel de interactuar con el 'mundo exterior'. Seguramente Clampman se haga pivx-radicalizado, si no lo es ya así que el cuente como evoluciona su comunidad.


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bryan ( Snappy ) el " Vitali Buterin " de PIVX es un crack .
> El equipo esta trabajando duro , duro , durismo para cumplir los plazos de su Roadmap , nada de irse a las Bahamas a tumbarse en la arena
> El wallet propio para Android estara listo a finales de Julio ( tienes PIVX en Coinomi )
> Ya tienes chat encryptado en Mastodon ( lo tienes en la App para Android : PIVX Ticked ) . Acaban de implementar Zerocoin Protocol , asi que las transacciones de PIVX son tan anonimas como las de Monero pero su precio es 10/15 menor .
> ...



interesa desarrolladores que cumplan plazos y objetivos y comunidad activa... el resto supongo que llegará solo (no se puede pedir que una moneda valga 3 dígitos fiat en un día pero si tiene lo anterior tarde o temprano lo desarrollará)

creo que también tiene como ventaja que no tiene encima el estigma de dash del preminado


----------



## Claudius (18 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> interesa desarrolladores que cumplan plazos y objetivos y comunidad activa... el resto supongo que llegará solo (no se puede
> pedir que una moneda valga 3 dígitos fiat en un día pero si tiene lo anterior tarde o temprano lo desarrollará)



Eso hoy en día lo veo menos relevante, lo importante es que sea legítimo.
Y lo imprescindible los acuerdos con el mundo de 'ahí afuera' que se puedan acordar, antes. 

Reinventar la rueda n veces? para mejorar la rueda, pero al final no la monta ningún coche? ::

Si te saco la Claudius-coin, con 100M de supply y llego a un acuerdo con Amancio para que en Inditex sea la moneda de cambio a nivel mundial pues imagínate..
Y eso ya lo tienen en China con WeChat pero sin BC.

Ahora bien, existe tecnología *hoy/ahora*, para soportar la mitad de tps por segundo de VISA.. quien consiga eso el primero..


----------



## jashita (18 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> ....
> 
> Ahora bien, existe tecnología *hoy/ahora*, para soportar la mitad de tps por segundo de VISA.. quien consiga eso el primero..



Bitshares está testado a 3k transferencias por segundo.

Y teóricamente supera al Nasdaq: Industrial Performance and Scalability - BitShares

Test: https://steemit.com/bitshares/@chri...ss-test-of-the-15-march-2017-3300txs-14000ops


----------



## p_pin (18 Jul 2017)

Un buen libro que trata mucho más que de trading, y de esa lucha contra uno mismo por no fastidiar tus propios planes es "Trading en la zona" de Mark Douglas. No es difícil conseguir el pdf

Pero aviso que una cosa es leerlo, y otra asumir lo que se lee (y de ésto hablo por experiencia)


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Eso hoy en día lo veo menos relevante, lo importante es que sea legítimo.
> Y lo imprescindible los acuerdos con el mundo de 'ahí afuera' que se puedan acordar, antes.
> 
> Reinventar la rueda n veces? para mejorar la rueda, pero al final no la monta ningún coche? ::
> ...



entonces a ti no te atrae pivx por no tener acuerdos ahí fuera o por ser clon de dash??

veo muy difícil para monedas que buscan anonimato total llegar a acuerdos con gente de fuera por temas de imagen... te asociaran con actividades ilegales y tal...


----------



## ido (18 Jul 2017)

estas cosas son las que me echan para atras, pero eso no quita que siga un poco las crypto. 
Roban 7 millones de dólares en criptodivisas en 3 minutos - RT

*Roban 7 millones de dólares en criptodivisas en 3 minutos*

Una plataforma israelí dedicada al desarrollo de las cadenas de bloques que opera con el ether, la segunda criptodivisa más demandada este año, preparó con mucha antelación su propia oferta inicial de monedas (ICO, por sus siglas en inglés). Pero algo en este proyecto, denominado CoinDash, falló y todo terminó en un robo múltiple del dinero destinado a la inversión.

La operación estaba programada desde hace meses para este 17 de julio y los jóvenes empresarios lograron recaudar cerca de 6,4 millones de dólares en etheres de sus primeros donantes. El dinero llegaba al monedero del grupo en la plataforma Ethereum, la oficial de dicha moneda virtual, que aparecía como un enlace en su página web oficial.

Una caída relámpago del 96 % paraliza el comercio con la criptodivisa ether
Durante unos pocos minutos hubo un enlace web y de repente se alteró, desviando todas aportaciones posteriores a una cuenta diferente y no controlada por el equipo de CoinDash, según informa Mashable. Un comunicado posterior atribuyó la permuta a "un perpetrador desconocido". 

Según los cálculos ofrecidos, el ataque y sus consecuencias duraron apenas 3 minutos, pero ese tiempo fue suficiente para que fueran robados más de 7 millones de dólares. "Es una desgracia para nosotros anunciar que hemos sufrido un ataque de piratería durante nuestra venta de monedas", explicó la empresa.

No obstante, algunos comentaristas en línea, muchos de los cuales fueron víctimas de estafas, insinuaron enseguida que habrían de buscar al 'perpetrador' dentro del propio equipo israelí.

"¿Hay alguna prueba de que se trate de un 'hackeo'?", se preguntó un usuario de Reddit. "¿Y si CoinDash pone una dirección y luego denuncia a los 'hackers' para salir libre con los etheres?" "Es probable que haya sido una trampa desde el principio", especuló otro.

La empresa no eludió toda la responsabilidad, sino que, al contrario, prometió enviar 'monedas' a cada donante conforme a su contribución. "Los colaboradores que enviaron los ETH a la dirección fraudulenta del Ethereum, que fue maliciosamente colocada en nuestro sitio web, y a la dirección oficial de CoinDash, recibirán sus monedas CDT de manera pertinente", asegura el comunicado.

En parte como consecuencia de ese fraude, pero también debido a una tendencia general en el mercado de las criptofivisas, el tipo de cambio del ether se sitúa ahora por debajo de los 200 dólares. Ha llegado a esta altura semanas después de alcanzarse los 425 dólares por ether.


----------



## Divad (18 Jul 2017)

ido dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo estuvimos viendo y comentando en directo ::

Aunque te roben... se comprometen a enviarte las chapas :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Estaría por ver si finalmente se realiza.

Sigue con miedo y llegarás lejos :fiufiu:


----------



## tio_argyle (18 Jul 2017)

Bueno pues por fin tenemos el ETH a 2 cifras. Enhorabuena a los que lo estabais esperando.


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Chicas/0s
> 
> *Esto no es un Off topic, aunque lo parezca, solo estamos cambiando el enfoque.*
> 
> ...



lo que dices es correcto... solo hay que ver que tuli2 sube y baja más que tuli1, y tuli3 que tuli2 y así sucesivamente...

la estrategia se puede optimizar poniendo dinero hasta tuli_infinito.... lógicamente por cada tuli descendiente pones menos dinero.... mayor riesgo, mayor rentabilidad....

oro
plata
mineras de plata

cada escalón que bajamos en los tulis es un nivel de apalancamiento respecto al anterior

una cosa, en tu paso de oro a plata y plata a oro si que tienes que visitar a Montoro.... no así en tus pasos de tuli1 a tuli2


----------



## paketazo (18 Jul 2017)

*Negrofuturo* buenos aportes, sobre todo para mi es algo bueno cuando te obliga a pensar/reflexionar.

En cuanto al modo de valorar/comparar al nº1 y al nº2, tenga en cuenta que Vd usa precios, y otros por ejemplo, usan capitalizaciones.

Ejemplo:

BTC : precio 2350 capitalización 38.000.000.000
ETH: precio 232 capitalización 22.000.000.000

la diferencia de precio entre n1 y n2 es de 1 a 10 favorable a n1...¿quiere decir que n2 puede crecer 10 veces?

Personalmente prefiero centrarme solo en capitalizaciones, con lo que tenemos que n1 capitaliza 1,7 veces n2...esto lo veo más realista.

Si n2 crece un 70% y n1 estabiliza, ambas se igualan (un 70% difiere mucho de un 1.000% que sería lo que nos daría en caso de usas precios y no capitales)

Bien, expuesta mi postura (erronea probablemente), paso al punto 2, y para mi más importante:

Cuando comentó que el propio miedo ha de mostrarnos el camino, me detuve unos instantes y me di cuenta que unos meses antes de nacer mi hijo, hace algunos años ya...comencé a acumular metal rubio...y siendo yo un analista técnico (por calificarme de algún modo), no me centré en demasía en el precio de adquisición...simplemente busque la base del canal de largo plazo y cada vez que lo tocaba...gramos para la saca.

Mirando atrás, habiendo dejado de lado los mercados de derivados, apalancamientos, incluso la propia renta variable en todas sus "variables", los fondos, los propios depósitos bancarios...me doy cuenta de que solo creo en un puñado reducido de refugios económicos...muy reducido...me sobran 4 dedos de la mano...

el miedo me ha convertido en un conservador económico...y no soy un "chico" de W St.

Llegará el día, de eso no tengo dudas, la única duda es saber si yo habré llegado, o me habre permitido el lujo de tumbarme a descansar como ese buen amigo suyo de la "moraleja" encubierta que nos ha regalado.

Buena tarde/noche


----------



## juli (18 Jul 2017)

Veo los matices con más peso que nunca. Negro futuro, no entiendo el actual como un gran momento para ser categóricos en el dueto / en un cotarro ya de por sí de "finales del siglo" cuando no "del milenio" cual final de champions furgolera CAAAADA AÑO /. SIn ir más lejos, la leyenda urbana cuasi oficial hace 3 semanas era que una ETH semiparapléjica tenía su pescuezo en la mismísima guillotina. Sí que veo a BTC , ahondando en su polarización paretiana , con DOS - no uno - grandes dilemas y delicadamente concatenados : Demostrar QUE puede...y una vez resuelto ésto... demostrar QUÉ puede. 2 pedazos d papeletas 1. REACCIÓN , 2 - ACCIÓN.

Ego, de escozor fácil, pero de natural optimista , no tengo dudas de que Dash o ETH vayan a aportar un salto tecnológico poderoso en sus respecivas puestas de largo de 2017 , como no veo poco dotada como "blockchain que haga cosas " a una LTC estratégica y segwitificada . Creo que los en 3 casos , la reacción y acción van de la mano ...pero ése no es el caso de BTC y esa coyuntura me parece muy delicada. / Por cierto, sí veo , en otra medida, matices parejos en Dash , pues entiendo que además de una proyección tecnológica de la que no espero poco, precisa un reset o cuando menos, una redefinición conceptual - pero como en la síntesis de Pareto expuesta no aparece no voy a liarme con esos Cerros de Úbeda y menos con un proyecto con tanto gancho pasional , de lealtades y decepciones , como el suyo...que seguro que el tema salta en su día - y a ver si sabemos dotarlo de la autocrítica y el reconocimiento debidos para crear un debate sanote , que no es cualquier -.


En otro orden de cosas - y categoría actual -y en cuanto a la popular PIVX, sí veo, como siempre lo he destacado, su comunidad como un elemento a tener muy en cuenta para un proyecto "popular" & robinjudiano esgrimido anteriormente tanto por Dash como por el mismísimo BTC / recuerdo un gráfico subido por Claudius asociando ADNs a un puñado de las principales coins , entre las que aparecía sorprendentemente una PIVX por entonces embrionaria - más - como la opción "SOCIALISTA" / . Sinceramente, la veo ,con el tacto y la atención más indispensables , sólidamente en pie en la escena y por supuesto con una pre$encia infinitamente superior a la que ha tenido desde su aparición casi estelar hasta hoy, con un stand by intermedio bastante caótico y/o pasota en el que se pillaban a 80 cts con bastante inercia y no poca grima que no habría que obviar ...y espero que sus impulsores, menos que nadie.

En el último párrafo no me extenderé para no incidir en lo que puedan parecer forofismos gilichorras que no llenan plato de los que intento siempre huír ...pero los 1200 kilotrones de los tokens de ETH sólo en el top 50 , ya han crecido desde mi post de ayer a casi el doble y pasan por el arcén, ellos solos a LTC como 4a coin en el ranking / en ese post, el cap de LTC según nuestros queridos cánones , lo rebasaba EL TOTAL de Tokens /. 

Ahora, el total, pasa de menos de un tercio del de Ripple, medalla de bronce, a más de la mitad y a una velocidad de crucero-apisonadora absolutamente acojonante. Y creo que el post es de hace un día o día y pico. En fin...y ahí lo dejo. Como para no :rolleye:

Como esto no cambie mucho / y ya mejor ni hablar de algún trasvase precipìtado de BTC hacia fuera / , pinta una fucking Panzerdivision entrando en una guardería. 
Como no se pare sola...quién para éso ?

Buena noche, suerte y cabeza.


----------



## juli (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mira esa última cosa que acabo de escribir encima tuyo
> 
> ¿Golpe de fuerza?
> 
> ...



Un par de matices / ojo, opciones / en el panorama bitcoñero : 

De la amoralidad de los elefantes heridos frente a la voracidad de las hienas, poco habrá que ilustrar a nadie.

Del "la pela es la pela " frente a las quimeras, ayer banderas, robinjudianas, menos...

Ni de lo eficaz de una cabeza de turco para una tabula rasa impoluta caminando de la mano hacia el horizonte arcoiris / por cierto, como le rinde el Pantone a la castuza global / 


El niñito paliducho de los ojazos azul-mami pinta un puto caníbal...pero ése va a su bola y tiene su propia dieta sin "pintxito de elefante "/ lo mismo tuercas..o lo enchufan como un Tesla, yo que sé... :: /

...quién le dice a un nene así, que nooo ? o

/ Este año se va a llevar hasta el balón de oro de Messicristiano. Apostar y callar /.


----------



## tio_argyle (18 Jul 2017)

Me adelanto a Divad 
Enterprise Ethereum Alliance


----------



## juli (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es acojonante; puedes poner encima de la mesa 9 / 10 herramientas para decodificar los mercados, que en la vieja vida se tardaban decenios en poder comprobar.. y aquí, en Horas puedes experimentar casi todas.
> 
> En tres meses el ETH puede comerse toda la proyección de esta mañana que le manda a Fase I to The Moon
> Se puede ver una alternancia paretiana de N1 a N2 en semanas... eso eran 10 años en la ficción anterior.
> ...



JOJOJO...al final, enganchón en toda regla...que creía, que se iba a librar ??? :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Divad (18 Jul 2017)

El caballo ganador de dos cifras enseña las cartas... Van decididos a ocupar el trono y estaría bien una corrección sana para entrar con más chicha ::

@Negrofuturo: Cómo explicarías las velas de la siguiente: 
Veritaseum (VERI) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Tengo curiosidad de ver el patrón que tienen ahí montado.


----------



## juli (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Enganchado si, pero fuera.
> 
> Dentro esto se vive distinto.
> 
> A ver si os forráis bien forrados.. pero no os hagáis Zombies como los del BTC..





Dentro y bien dentro, Señor...

De la pasión.


----------



## juli (19 Jul 2017)

Ojo : *SONM*

Acercándose al top 100 ... con precio 30 y tantas veces inferior a su ATH , alcanzado en las primeras 24 horas de salida a mercado. / 0,03 frente a 1,02 /. Recuerdo a un forero diciendo que andaba para entrar por un suelo descarado en 22 cents.

Si alguien va justo de cash en el caso de que ETH zumbe, tener pipeáos varios tokens con posibilidad de revalorización , muchísimos por debajo de un pavo, no es ninguna tontería.

Analizar...y posibilidades, en ese contexto, de multiplicaciones delirantes. / Y no necesariamente ahora, pero éso está ahí para que nadie se quede mirando "por vivir por encima de sus posibilidades ".

Ya con éso, cada cual.


----------



## serlec (19 Jul 2017)

Que cojones ha pasado? Supongo que habíais visto alguna cosa semejante en estos meses, y ahora que hasta donde el ajuste? Yo sigo ahí en mi holdeo de ETH espero no arrepentirme...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Una Onza de plata permite fabricar 64000 frascos de 50ml de plata 20ppm,
> que es concentración terapéutica.



Cierto.



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Aún necesitas una Crypto?




Te comento para que tengas otra visión, que mucha gente newbie no acaba de comprender, y solo ve la superficie de este mundo.

Un error muy común en el mundo de 'la crypto-especulación' es pensar que los token son tulipanes, humo. Ya que se desconoce la tecnología, para que puede llegar a servir.

La tecnología de cadena de bloques, permite que un dato sea *inmutable y veraz*. Cosa que hasta que apareció esta tecnología, no era posible, tales características para datos informáticos.

En tu ejemplo de la plata, hasta la aparición de esta tecnología no era posible, comprobar *la veracidad* de esa plata, de forma fácil y sencilla.
Con lo que no se puede comprobar la vida y obra de la onza de plata.

Bitcoin al ser el primero es la cadena de bloques más antigüa, ergo más veraz e inmutable por eso dice el mercado lo que vale, porque romper esa veracidad, tiene un coste financiero de miles de millones, y subiendo.

En el resto de cadenas van bajando a cientos, decenas, 1, 100miles..

Hoy en día hay decenas de proyectos arrancados en estas características, por ejemplo para un amante de los diamantes, se acabó el comprar en los mercados internacionales diamantes de sangre, porque *existe la posibilidad* de que se sepa la trazabilidad total de las piezas de origen hasta el corte.

Ya que el dato que acompaña al diamente es veraz e inmutable, cuando se grabó en la 'base de datos' para este fin. Extrapolable para el área de las medicinas falsificadas.., y un larguísimo etc. de casos de uso.

Para que necesitas una crypto? 'activo'

Para poder acceder a la cadena de bloques, y verificar que la medicina de tu hija para un tratamiento crónico de por vida que has comprado por Ebay, *es veraz.* ya que el vendedor que es el fabricante te da esa oportunidad, por estar la patente liberada, y ser producida como genérico en la India, con todos los componentes que dicta la OMS.

Aunque valga la mitad de precio, ya que se ha saltado toda la cadena de *especuladores*


----------



## kokoliso1 (19 Jul 2017)

¿Qué me decis de EOS?, he visto que su ICO va a durar meses, es una especie de subasta, por lo visto quieren ser el Ethereum Killer.

Llevan 19 días de ICO y van a ser 350, han recaudado más de 1 millón de ETH y van recaudando una media de 14000 más al día, el fundador también estuvo en los fundadores de STEEM....

Va a ser una ballena con tantos ETH como están recaudando.

Lo de ETH killer es por el tipo de tecnología que prometen pero también por el control que les va a dar la gran cantidad de ETH que están recaudando.


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jul 2017)

Bitcoin Blockchain statistics - XBT.eu
80%


----------



## jashita (19 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> ¿Qué me decis de EOS?, he visto que su ICO va a durar meses, es una especie de subasta, por lo visto quieren ser el Ethereum Killer.
> 
> Llevan 19 días de ICO y van a ser 350, han recaudado más de 1 millón de ETH y van recaudando una media de 14000 más al día, el fundador también estuvo en los fundadores de STEEM....
> 
> ...



Sigo el proyecto desde fuera, por ser obra del creador de Bitshares y STEEM.
Basicamente quiere encapsular los smartcontracts con webassembly y reusar Bitshares, como el algoritmo DPOS, que lo defiende señalando que BTC está de facto concentrado en 4 pools.

Yo creo que la tecnología será buena, como en los otros dos, pero lo que observo es que no trabaja el liderazgo: Hace un buen producto y lo dona a la comunidad, que deberá terminar el trabajo (de adopción, bugs, etc..). Con EOS igual será distinto, pero temo que tiene fuertes ideales anarco-capitalistas.

Documentation/TechnicalWhitePaper.md at master · EOSIO/Documentation · GitHub


----------



## horik (19 Jul 2017)

Que os parece Siacoin, tiene alguna posibilidad real de acercarse al precio de 1 euro?

Siacoin (SC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## juli (19 Jul 2017)

Minereum a por los 3 pavos...desde alrededor de los 1,25.

Llegó a valer 14 ó 15 pavos.

Tienen pendiente un reset que iban a levantar sobre un ICO y que foinalmente parece que harán sore la propia moneda original, de ínfimo float.

Es un planteamiento amplísimo, de peculiar minería / que nunca he terminado de entender y sobre el que agradecería cualquier opinión con criterio, aunque practicamente descarto recibirla ya / , creación personal de tokens ...realmente muy participativo y popular - rewards en base a movimientos físicos en plan Pokemon , de sus holders , etc -. Las perspectivas de reavoliración de esa orientación decididamente viral y participativa y su escaso float...una auténtica bomba en caso de que funcione...y a 2 pavos, riesgo bien istinto que a los 7/8 en que entré. / y que sigo promediando a la baja.

Dicho.

________________________________________

Ayer en Castilla por metal con un forero bien majo. Todo fino.

Si se dan más salidas ,aunque la cosa va de un gota a gota semanal pra asegurar ben promedio, lo comentaré por si a algún criptófilo le apetece trato en persona y le pilla a mano.

Condiciones sin problema, las precisas para acabar todas contentas, que es lo que procede...para no metaleros, crypto/fiat también. posible.

Razón : privi.

___________________________________

gracias antiempalagosas a la impagable batería veterana del hilo. La rehostia el bien que hacéis.



Spoiler



[youtube]JXGX7DNY6Go[/youtube]



______________________________________________________

Si Shitland = mierda...no problemo, i'ḿ a trasher.




Spoiler



[youtube]t00MXZKbW0M[/youtube]




Suerte por ahí.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Jul 2017)

Grandes aportaciones de Clapham2 y Negrofuturo pero, a mi gusto, demasiado extensas. Lo bueno si es breve, 2 veces bueno. 

El valor de una buena síntesis es a menudo superior al de un buen razonamiento.


----------



## serlec (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No pasa nada; está consolidando en la zona del 13 ( que era la prevista); pero con un añadido, se saltó el 13, y eso le da Chance para convertirse en el lider y pasar a ser N1 destronando a N2; eso es lo que opina el mercado.
> 
> En breve retomará en camino al alza. Ya ha roto la tendencia bajista.
> 
> ...



Mis intenciones están lejos de la jubilación a corto plazo con estas inversiones. Cómo ya he comentado recientemente he aterrizado en este mundo hace cosa de un mes y poco, sin conocimientos de criptomoneda ni de inversión, así que inútil por partida doble, lo que me ha hecho cometer algunos errores, en mi posición con recuperar parte de lo mal gestionado me daría por satisfecho, y mientras tanto seguir leyendo y aprendiendo y tomar las próximas decisiones con más reflexión.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo

El miedo es un estímulo, un detonante. Poderosísimo y que te lleva a sitios donde dificilmente irías solo. / jartito del "pero...no tienes miedo ??? " - un soplete en los wevos...te da calor ? - .

Siempre he flipado con verlo como una patente de corso para bajar los brazos o peor, para verdaderas ignominias, Ni idea de as 3 + 4 = 7 vidas ésas...pero de que el miedo es la auténtica gasolina de esta pocilga , ninguna duda.

Por cierto, frente al perenne miedo a la muerte de fondo , el amor, respeto y pasión por la vida, a la vida con mayúsculas....y en pelota picada se queda el mostruito santificador. Y todo fluye.



end off topic /por mis partes.


----------



## marnitako (19 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> El caballo ganador de dos cifras enseña las cartas... Van decididos a ocupar el trono y estaría bien una corrección sana para entrar con más chicha ::
> 
> @Negrofuturo: Cómo explicarías las velas de la siguiente:
> Veritaseum (VERI) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> ...



Alguna que veáis que en corto puede dar la sorpresa? 
Buen momento para entrar en iota y ripple? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Negrofuturo, según este gáfico calculas que ETH llegará en el punto (1) sobre los 400 a mediados de agosto, y en el punto (3) sobre los 900 dólares a primeros de octubre?. ¿Es esa la pauta que crees que seguirá? Saludos.


----------



## iffrith (19 Jul 2017)

Creeis que es el momento de meterse a comprar ETH viendo las ultimas noticias?


----------



## juli (19 Jul 2017)

iffrith dijo:


> Creeis que es el momento de meterse a comprar ETH viendo las ultimas noticias?



Si te lo parece pero no lo ves del todo claro, puedes partir tu presupuesto en 10 cachos y promediar.

Luego, según lo vayas viendo, actúas.


----------



## iffrith (19 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si te lo parece pero no lo ves del todo claro, puedes partir tu presupuesto en 10 cachos y promediar.
> 
> Luego, según lo vayas viendo, actúas.



Mas que nada es por lo que paso hace unos dias pero parece que se ha recuperado bien..


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jul 2017)

Todo puede pasar en cryptoworld pero me parece a mí que no volveremos a ver Waves a 1,8$

Waves launches Ether gateway

Waves launches Ether gateway
The gateway will enable users to store ETH and trade it against other tokens on the DEX


----------



## juli (19 Jul 2017)

iffrith dijo:


> Mas que nada es por lo que paso hace unos dias pero parece que se ha recuperado bien..



Éso , cosa tuya. 

No van a salir con una cartel en plan " futuros millonarios , por la puerta 2 ".

Promediando, ni te cebas ni lo dejas pasar...y estando dentro , vas sintiendo las pulsaciones y con un giro de muñeca te sumerges o te largas...desde las barrera te puedes hacer pajas mentales hasta el año 4000 y éso , a cuenta de ETH o de lo que creas conveniente, sí que parece que no es plan.

Suerte.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 12:57 ----------




tio_argyle dijo:


> Todo puede pasar en cryptoworld pero me parece a mí que no volveremos a ver Waves a 1,8$
> 
> Waves launches Ether gateway
> 
> ...



Carajo...ya comenté en su día que me mandaron ethers a la wallet de waves, pero no los podía sacar porque tenían una address de Waves, no de ETH...a ver si van a estar ahora operativos...porque me venían como picha al culo, mire usté. ::


----------



## iffrith (19 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Éso , cosa tuya.
> 
> No van a salir con una cartel en plan " futuros millonarios , por la puerta 2 ".
> 
> ...



Ando ya metido en otras 4 cryptos, mi miedo mas que nada es si ya acabo la masacre de hace unos dias o si con las noticias que ha habido (segwit etc) todo pinta a que se ha normalizado y va para arriba..


----------



## Pablo Villa (19 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Negrofuturo
> 
> El miedo es un estímulo, un detonante. Poderosísimo y que te lleva a sitios donde dificilmente irías solo. / jartito del "pero...no tienes miedo ??? " - un soplete en los wevos...te da calor ? - .
> 
> ...



Mis impresiones, después de mucho leer...

El miedo no es un estímulo. Te paraliza. Lo único que desbloquea el miedo, es la obsesión y/o la información/desinformación. Para eso estan aqui los claptman, claptam2 y otras compañias. Para que perdamos el miedo y animar a las ventas de sus pixv y otras mierdas, tipo ETH. A mi parecer, ni son la misma persona, ni tienen un chevy, ni han pisado Cuba mas de dos meses seguidos. Supongo que debe ser el nuevo perfil de los CM's, ...asi, como con personalidad propia, o llámalo X. Mucho mejor valorados. 

Que superará ETH a Bitcoin en capitalización? posiblemente, si no hay un "accidente" antes. Que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que quiera siempre que no confunda precio y valor....

Deben de estan desesperados. Le metieron 60.000 M sin pestañear en un par de meses al mercado, y lo retiran en cuatro dias para volver a la carga de manera coordinada . Mientras ,con los bitcoin ganados que les hemos dado por sus mierdas (hay cientos de pequeños inversores empantanaos en las cryptos), tratar de tirar la cotización de Bitcoin al suelo.

No gusto mucho a la NSA y los grandes Bancos, la visita y el coqueteo de Vitalik con Putin. Muchos recelos, pero le van a seguir metiendo pasta al juguetito roto. No importa que no funcione, no importa el Hard Fork que tienen ante si ante el cambio a PoS , no importa que lo que incorporen después sea un misero parche a la escalabilidad que no soluciona nada. Han demostrado sobradamente que pueden manipular los mercados sin tener el oro, y van a demostrar que pueden manipular el cryptomundo sin tener una tecnología que lo respalde. Hasta LTC y ETC, son mejores!

Da igual, cuando mas consigan su objetivo y suba ETH, mas palpable sera el efecto de hiperinflación. Necesitan una burbuja para descargar. Un lavado de cara, un mas de lo mismo....

Y mientras Bitcoin se parte la cara (no olvidemos que los crypto mierdas aguantan porque son fracciones de la cotización de bitcoin,....mientras los "pringaos" holdeen, las cryptosmierdas no se hunden, para que los "listos" especulen dando mas munición al NWO:, tenemos a LTC, con el cohete en posición vertical, motores encendidos y el personal ocupando sus asientos, por si las fly!

En esa primera oleada arrebataron mas del 40% del mercado. En esta segunda , si hace falta iran con 800.000M si hace falta (total, no les cuesta nada). Si convencen al otro 40%, preparad el culo, ...con su centralización, digitalización, identificación biométrica....Si,si, ya se. Cada uno a lo suyo y hacerse el sordo: vamos lo que es un judas de toda la vida pero eso si, con mucha pasta!

PD. Mientras entierran a Blesa, el gran Sanedrin pidiendo el envenenamiento obligatorio de niños a traves de la vacunacion, so pena de perder ayudas gubernamentales. Viva el ETH!


----------



## marnitako (19 Jul 2017)

Kraken o Bittrex? 
Y dónde tener el wallet de bitcoins seguro? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hoppe (19 Jul 2017)

Anayosky dijo:


> 27.800.000.000 de Siacoin, y los que vendrán...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A 1 euro no se, pero que tiene muchísimo potencial, seguro.

Estos 3 chavales, porque no son más, han estado al pie del cañón intentando cumplir con su roadmap, sin recursos apenas. Ya tienen en preventa una servidor sia que además hace de mí ero, se lanzará el año que viene. Y lo más importante, tienen un producto que funciona y muy bien, porque lo tengo en pruebas. Lógicamente con algunos bugs, pero va mejorando.

Además la semana pasada recibieron una inyección de 400000$ de inBlockchain, por lo que pueden contratar a más programadores.


----------



## serlec (19 Jul 2017)

iffrith dijo:


> Ando ya metido en otras 4 cryptos, mi miedo mas que nada es si ya acabo la masacre de hace unos dias o si con las noticias que ha habido (segwit etc) todo pinta a que se ha normalizado y va para arriba..



Yo he aumentado mi inversión al ver que se estabiliza en los 230 de ahí seguramente irá hacia arriba, es mi impresión por eso he tomado mi decisión con mi dinero, no es ningún consejo al que debas hacer caso y menos cuando viene de un novato...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 13:57 ----------




Pablo Villa dijo:


> Mis impresiones, después de mucho leer...
> 
> El miedo no es un estímulo. Te paraliza. Lo único que desbloquea el miedo, es la obsesión y/o la información/desinformación. Para eso estan aqui los claptman, claptam2 y otras compañias. Para que perdamos el miedo y animar a las ventas de sus pixv y otras mierdas, tipo ETH. A mi parecer, ni son la misma persona, ni tienen un chevy, ni han pisado Cuba mas de dos meses seguidos. Supongo que debe ser el nuevo perfil de los CM's, ...asi, como con personalidad propia, o llámalo X. Mucho mejor valorados.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que es un mercado relativamente pequeño desregulado y manipulable, la volatilidad que ha hecho ganar tanto a algunos ha llamado a los demás supongo que convertirse en un casino especulativo igual o más viciado que el bursátil no era el objetivo de esta tecnología.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jul 2017)

Conozco 3 webs con indicador del volumen del mkcap y cada una da un valor... ¿Cual.se supone que es la.mas actualizada/fiable?


----------



## Pablo Villa (19 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Yo he aumentado mi inversión al ver que se estabiliza en los 230 de ahí seguramente irá hacia arriba, es mi impresión por eso he tomado mi decisión con mi dinero, no es ningún consejo al que debas hacer caso y menos cuando viene de un novato...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



No es solo la especulación. El hilo huele a Enhron, Madoff y Caja Madrid juntos!

Un ejemplo : Bytecoin, entre los 21 primeros y, si no recuerdo mal , recomendado por Clapham (sinceramente, espero equivocarme). Bueno, pues esta mierda es Bytecoin:

Blowing the lid off the CryptoNote/Bytecoin scam (with the exception of Monero)

Mas de 110 mil bitcoin tirados a la puta basura. Y solo es un ejemplo. Pues si sumas todas las mierdas que se están vendiendo, la perdida de bitcoins en Mt.Gox es un juego de niños!


----------



## serlec (19 Jul 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> No es solo la especulación. El hilo huele a Enhron, Madoff y Caja Madrid juntos!
> 
> Un ejemplo : Bytecoin, entre los 21 primeros y, si no recuerdo mal , recomendado por Clapham (sinceramente, espero equivocarme). Bueno, pues esta mierda es Bytecoin:
> 
> ...



Pues acabo de entrar en Pivx : 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (19 Jul 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> No es solo la especulación. El hilo huele a Enhron, Madoff y Caja Madrid juntos!
> 
> Un ejemplo : Bytecoin, entre los 21 primeros y, si no recuerdo mal , recomendado por Clapham (sinceramente, espero equivocarme). Bueno, pues esta mierda es Bytecoin:
> 
> ...



Pero es que alguien se cree que aqui entran los "buenos samaritanos" a ayudar a la peña?

Eso si, tampoco generalizo, los post de negrofuturo estan curradisimos aunque se va un poco por los cerros de ubeda...a veces me gustaria saber quien hay realmente detras de determinados foreros, por que algunos, sean comunitis o no, son autenticos cracks.

Por cierto, me estoy leyendo "Trading en la zona", buen libro.

De momento el marketcap bajando y eth dandose una hostia desde los 260 de ayer, solo espero que no se hayan quedado pillados muchos foreros.

Pd: negrofuturo, no borres tus post, esas " fotos" que haces y sus explicaciones me encantan.


----------



## davitin (19 Jul 2017)

Rebote milimetrico de eth justo en el soporte de los 210...para que la peña diga que el analisis tecnico no sirve...a ver si hay suerte y el rebote es hasta los 260 minimo.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Jul 2017)

Mientras me tomo mi exquisito café colombiano (que es como PIVX), sumamente infravalorado cuando se le compara a cafés de ETH-iopia o Brasil (BTC) pero bueno...que pasarme por el foro y leerlos se me ha vuelto un habito que disfruto igual que el café y leer novelas japonesas o los clasicos de Hemingway y F. Scott Fitzgerald, y Stevenson.

De la OMS, no hay que confiar...deacuerdo con NegroFuturo 100%, es que la OMS no es mas que la representacion de los intereses de grandes farmaceuticas que nos envenenan, matandonos sutilmente.

No han hablado de la FAO, pero es lo mismo que lo anterior...solo que con alimentos

ya hablando de Criptos....pues yo creo que va a volver a bajar y que el sombrero de bruja que ha acertado negrofuturo se va a parecer mas a un sombrero de mago....bajada en picada..y lateralidad por un largo tiempo porque el crash como dice Clapham...va a ser epic.

Saludos desde Colombia!
El cafe que me tomo es Juan Valdez, el clapham imagino que toma solo del de Starbucks...porque no ha probado el Juan Valdez colombiano y eso que hay 4 coffee shops en Miami!!


----------



## paketazo (19 Jul 2017)

*Negrofuturo* y *clapham* se thankean y ambos anuncian borrado de mensajes masivamente...

Incluso se tiran alguna florecilla entre ellos... ienso:

¿Serán ambos almas gemelas?

Sea como sea, apuntad los últimos mínimos vistos esta semana, son la clave del chiringuito para este 2017.

un saludo


----------



## disken (19 Jul 2017)

Esta poniéndose interesante el hilo, yo todavía madurando la fase de aprendizaje. Al tiempo comienzo a aportar algo.

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Negrofuturo* y *clapham* se thankean y ambos anuncian borrado de mensajes masivamente...
> 
> Incluso se tiran alguna florecilla entre ellos... ienso:
> 
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
se parecen en algunas cosas...pero es que negrofuturo es mas extenso, muchooooo mas tecnico...y no habla de cafe ni de la vida de lujo que quiere el clapham...el clapham es un judio culto y Negrofuturo un goy muy culto e inteligente.

Saludos


----------



## serlec (19 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero es que alguien se cree que aqui entran los "buenos samaritanos" a ayudar a la peña?
> 
> Eso si, tampoco generalizo, los post de negrofuturo estan curradisimos aunque se va un poco por los cerros de ubeda...a veces me gustaria saber quien hay realmente detras de determinados foreros, por que algunos, sean comunitis o no, son autenticos cracks.
> 
> ...



ETH perdió lo subido en minutos y ahora anda por encima de los 220$ un buen rato, yo lo tengo aún ahí esperando que se cumplan las predicciones de Negrofuturo


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jul 2017)

Volumen x2


----------



## kokoliso1 (19 Jul 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Sigo el proyecto desde fuera, por ser obra del creador de Bitshares y STEEM.
> Basicamente quiere encapsular los smartcontracts con webassembly y reusar Bitshares, como el algoritmo DPOS, que lo defiende señalando que BTC está de facto concentrado en 4 pools.
> 
> Yo creo que la tecnología será buena, como en los otros dos, pero lo que observo es que no trabaja el liderazgo: Hace un buen producto y lo dona a la comunidad, que deberá terminar el trabajo (de adopción, bugs, etc..). Con EOS igual será distinto, pero temo que tiene fuertes ideales anarco-capitalistas.
> ...



Para mi que sea anarcocapitalista es un plus y no es mala idea la que tiene, pero eso no quita para que termine los desarrollos, y tanto en STEEM como con EOS veo que hace demasiado complejo el uso, la ICO de EOS no es fácil técnicamente entrar, los howtos que tiene no tienen todos los pasos y he tenido que ver un par de vídeos en youtube de gente ajena al proyecto para poder usarlo. Y llevo usando cifrado y PGP desde los años 90 y sabría programar parte del código que se usa en las carteras de las criptomonedas si me hiciera falta.

Lo que está vendiendo son derechos de voto sobre un hipotético futuro nuevo blockchain que sustituiría al de Ether y Bitcoin.


----------



## kokoliso1 (19 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> @NF ...el sentimiento es mutuo .
> 
> El clapham esta morning contrato a un becario para que se leyera los posts de Negrofuturo y le hicera un " resumen " al clapham delos posts ...
> Nah , por eso de " ahorrar " tiempo .
> ...




De gran inflación se pasa a hiperinflación y que yo sepa todos los FIAT han terminado llegando a su valor intrínseco, 0, con el tiempo.

Si las criptomonedas generan inflación o no ya es otro cantar, la inflación se genera por las impresoras de los bancos centrales y por los créditos en reserva fraccionaria principalmente, creo que las criptomonedas son neutras para la inflación de FIAT, no crean nuevo FIAT. Inflación es distinto de IPC.


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *
> Pronto se empezó a perfilar un futuro bastante negro (como mi Nick); los que trabajasen en ese mundo iban a ser sometidos a un proceso de evolución persistente , es decir permanentemente acelerada, y todos los procesos donde se incrementase la productividad, iban a concluir en despidos, cuando lo natural era concluir en reducción de carga horaria si reducción de salario. La realidad ha sido: Despidos, elevación de horarios reducción de salarios.
> 
> Subsana esto un Block Chain?
> *



*

A ver... la vida es un cambio constante, si se hace creer a la gente que la vida va a tener certeza, cuando (el ser humano ha sido toda la vida nómada no sedentario por lo incierto de la vida) empleo fijo, hipotecarse, etc. se la tiene mansa.

Los despidos en puestos de cero cualificación, dónde una máquina puede hacer el trabajo, serán ocupados por quien reparen esa máquina, y un largo etc. Se requieren puestos de alta cualificación para arrancar proyectos BlockChain, y muy bien pagados, y no hay personal cualificado hoy
Blockchain ha generado, genera y generará riqueza y empleo de alta cualificación y no precario. Y sólo los más aptos podrán acceder, sino a cultivar pepinos, que es muy loable.



Negrofuturo dijo:




La alimentación humana se basa en un Error o falsedad completa; de ellos se deriva la enfermedad, y la medicina sobre el mismo supuesto erróneo o falso incrementa en problema, y lo convierte en un negocio.

La base de los problemas humanos es la alimentación, y no es posible la solución de sus problemas sin cumplir con este requisito.

Si el Block Chain no me aporta cambios en las pauta alimenticias, no me soluciona nada realmente importante.


Hacer clic para expandir...



Dónde dije medicina, cámbialo por aquello que te interese que sea veraz*


----------



## kokoliso1 (19 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> No has entendido nada .
> El coste de produccion de 1 litro de leche , un kilo de arroz , 1 onza de plata nunca es cero porque la leche , el arroz y la plata son recursos limitados
> Hay una cantidad FINITA de leche , de arroz y de plata
> No se puede " imprimir " , ni crear via reserva fraccional , ni " minar " litros de leche , kilos de arroz y onzas de plata .
> ...




Si, he entendido, los costes de producción no tienen nada que ver con el precio, sólo tienen que ver con se se produzca o no a ese precio.

Si el precio no cubre los costes de producción, se baja la producción y al bajar la producción aumenta el precio hasta que llega el equilibrio dinámico.

El FIAT es un bien más, un bien que se usa para intercambio y su "precio" depende de su cantidad igual que las botellas de agua y de la confianza que podré seguir intercambiando otros bienes por ese FIAT. Pero esto no es una ecuación matemática porque dentro entra la voluntad, el libre albedrío, lo que los economistas de la escuela austriaca denominan la acción humana. Las criptomonedas no son sino otras nuevas divisas (más FIAT) que vienen a competir con los FIAT establecidos.

El equilibrio siempre es dinámico y está en constante variación.

El precio verdadero de un bien es el de su valor subjetivo para cada posible comprador, este valor puede cambiar en cualquier momento, valoro más una botella de agua en el desierto que en la ciudad y también valoro más una botella si no tengo más que si tengo cincuenta más, y la media de estos valores de todas las personas del mercado crea el valor actual, el valor no tiene porqué coincidir con el precio, pero a largo plazo debería tender al mismo si no se manipula mediante monopolios.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el equilibrio NUNCA es estático es dinámico y en constante cambio, esto es algo que la ciencia económica que se enseña en las universidades se empeña en ignorar.

Si los bancos centrales no manipularan las tipos de interés, estos nos darían una idea de la preferencia temporal del mercado, altos significan que prefiere bienes capital-intensivos y bajos que prefiere el consumo, preferencia temporal a largo plazo frente al corto plazo... ahora, al manipularlos se generan las burbujas que sufrimos.

Las criptomonedas son una gota de agua en el oceano de la manipulación bancaria-FIAT, aún, y la burbuja actual no es en criptomonedas(aunque puede ser una mini-burbuja local) sino en deuda pública-banca avalada por deuda pública en sus préstamos con reserva fraccionaria, esa burbuja es la próxima a estallar y la que se puede llevar el sistema financiero actual por delante.

Y no creo que comprar latunes vaya a salvar a nadie, mejor metales preciosos y, por qué no, un 5% de los ahorros en criptos por si acaso salen adelante no es mala idea.

El cash es interesante para el primer tramo pero a largo plazo mejor los metales.


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Programa para incentivar el uso comercial de Dash sigue creciendo 
Premia a los formadores de comerciantes con recompensas por organizar actividades formativas en este tipo de colectivo.

Dash Force Launches New Merchant Adoption Focused Meetup Program - Dash Force News



Spoiler



[youtube]fICriQQhS7w[/youtube]



Para los iniciados en crypto-world, esta es una forma si tienen algún contacto por hacer un meetup de conseguir Dash a cambio de su tiempo.
hablamos de 3 dígitos en dólares


----------



## kokoliso1 (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Queda tirar de cryptos?
> 
> Están los Reptiles detrás?
> Sii cuando se crean ya son dinero con solo ser aceptadas, cuando se multiplican por miles de veces son ya cifras respetables; se acercan a 100.000.000.000
> que antes no existían, y esos 100b, están en manos de un público que los puede y quiere gastar.. así que desde la alegría de un pelotazo, a la gente se le regala ese dinero.. y que tire del carro a ver si el Lambo arranca.



Si pero, existe un problema en esta forma de ver las cosas y es el mismo que hay cuando se dice que el señor Bill Gates tiene una fortuna de x Billones (Españoles) de dólares o que una empresa en bolsa vale X o la capitalización de bitcoin es tanto o cuanto.

Es falso, falso, que intente el señor Gates vender todas sus acciones a la vez y se verá que era un valor ficticio, lo mismo la capitalización de las criptomonedas, son valores sólo para pequeñas cantidades, puntuales en el tiempo y en constante equilibrio dinámico.

El market cap es sólo un artificio matemático para hacerse una idea de cómo va un mercado pero es completamente irreal. Esos 100.000.000.000 no existían antes y siguen sin existir ahora, si los intentaran convertir en FIAT simplemente bajaría a muchísimo menos el total, por lo que no existe en realidad. 

Si tenemos 1000 matildes a 10€ cada una tenemos 10000€, el mercado tiene liquidez para comprarnos las matildes, pero si alguien sacara al mercado 100.000 millones de matildes a la vez no tendría 1 Billón de € en cuanto secara el mercado tendría que parar de vender o venderlas a céntimos.
Lo mismo el bitcoin u otras criptomonedas.


----------



## p_pin (19 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo entré en pivx en 74k
> 
> El que no acaba de arrancar es ripple que es donde voy "cargado"



Y hoy cerré pivx a 84k algo más de un 10% en un día está muy bien


----------



## serlec (19 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo entré en pivx en 74k
> 
> El que no acaba de arrancar es ripple que es donde voy "cargado"



Hoy mal día para ripple y LTC, Pivx estaba en una subida muy fuerte y su correspondiente caída no me ha gustado la pinta y me salido.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jul 2017)

Más Waves y paketazos y menos pivx y gurús!


----------



## estepario (19 Jul 2017)

Hola ya hay fechas para Ignis ICO

ICO | Jelurida


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Irish Tech Startup Releases Wearable Cryptocurrency Device


----------



## p_pin (19 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La crypto es fiat - friendly
> 
> Aqui explicado
> 
> ...



Si haces una pregunta equivocada* la respuesta no te permitirá sacar conclusiones válidas. Para solucionar un problema el primer paso es saber cual es el problema

Atendiendo a *Pareto* (un chaval de mi barrio :: )
Podría concluir que leer determinados post con pajas mentales como éste, no forma parte del 20% de post que me otorgan el 80% del consejo o información que busco. (Hey NF, para que veas que te leo)

*Preguntas equivocadas (en negrita)
- La gente, incluido tú que dices haber comprado pivx, compra por varios motivos, que no tienen que coincidir con los tuyos. Al haber comprado pivx, tu eres el primero que has contribuido a crear dinero de la nada y a crear inflación (todo ésto según tu criterio)

- Y entre esos motivos por los que la gente compra, el valor intrínseco pues verás, como que suena a troleo. El título de hilo es "Especulación con Altcoins", es decir aquí tratamos de comprar a un precio y vender a un precio superior para obtener un beneficio. Por tanto el motivo por el que aquí operamos es especulativo, cada uno dentro de sus conocimientos y recursos. El mundo de las altcoins puede ser tan rentable que hasta tú has comprado "tulipanes"

- Ya mismo se están cambiando criptos por criptos: ETH por BANCOR, BTC por Ripple, etc sin pasar por fiat. De hecho que se compren-vendan por fiat es algo relativamente nuevo, hace años pasar de fiat a cripto era aun más difícil que ahora

No es lo mismo el FIAT, que la confianza.
Las criptomonedas están aun en una fase inicial, y necesitan ganarse la confianza del gran público, como cualquier proyecto empresarial que quiere ofrecer un producto...


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Para Octubre marco similar a Japón en Rusia y satélites, kaboom!!!
Los tokens de proyectos rusos y de satélites pueden dispararse... ienso:

Y cuales son los tokens que hay de naturaleza caucásica?
1,2,3 responda otra vez?


*Russia’s Bitcoin Advocate Says There Is No Sense to Adopt Cryptocurrency Legislation that Would Hinder Businesses
*
Russia Adpot Cryptocurrency


----------



## serlec (19 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si haces una pregunta equivocada* la respuesta no te permitirá sacar conclusiones válidas. Para solucionar un problema el primer paso es saber cual es el problema
> 
> Atendiendo a *Pareto* (un chaval de mi barrio :: )
> Podría concluir que leer determinados post con pajas mentales como éste, no forma parte del 20% de post que me otorgan el 80% del consejo o información que busco. (Hey NF, para que veas que te leo)
> ...



No es solo confianza, vamos a ser prácticos como nos pide Negrofuturo y vamos a situarnos en un futuro a medio plazo con las cryptos asentadas a nivel de tecnología descentralizada, nos serviría para muchos temas de nuestro día a día, pero como moneda? Habrá convivencia con FIAT? Que referencia tomarás para evaluar el precio de los productos? Muchas dudas me asaltan un cambio de paradigma como este solo se entiende después de un cataclismo, de hacer tabla rasa, empezar de cero, una transición no traumática me la tenéis que explicar.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (19 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> No es solo confianza, vamos a ser prácticos como nos pide Negrofuturo y vamos a situarnos en un futuro a medio plazo con las cryptos asentadas a nivel de tecnología descentralizada, nos serviría para muchos temas de nuestro día a día, pero como moneda? Habrá convivencia con FIAT? Que referencia tomarás para evaluar el precio de los productos? Muchas dudas me asaltan un cambio de paradigma como este solo se entiende después de un cataclismo, de hacer tabla rasa, empezar de cero, una transición no traumática me la tenéis que explicar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



No ha de haber transición traumática...te situaré en contexto y lo entenderás:

Retrocedamos 2000 años:

Nuestros antepasados, usaban el oro,la plata, el cobre como moneda, ¿que pensarían si de pronto aparecen unos "notas" y dicen que es mejor usar papel como moneda...?

Ahora vayamos a épocas más recientes: ¿os acordais d ela primera vez que visteis usar una credit card?...se usaba para sacar dinero de unas cajas con una pantalla...¡dinero Fiat!...a nadie se le ocurriría que serviría para pagar sin necesidad de sacar el dinero de esa "cajita"...si se lo deciis a los primeros usuarios os tildarían de locos.


Ahora estamos en el punto que todos conocemos:

¿cómo vamos a aceptar el uso de una moneda sin el respaldo de gobiernos?...es una locura...

Pues es posible que llegado el momento sea lo que suceda...y no por implantación obligada, si no por simple evolución d elos sistemas de pago.


Si hoy nadie apenas ya usa el efectivo, por que diablos no vamos los particulares a negociar un contrato privado de contraparte al estilo del viejo trueque.

Tu me arreglas las cañerias y yo te pinto la salita...mi tiempo vale X el tuyo vale Y, lo metemos en un token converter, y nos dice lo que recibimos y pagamos sin necesidad de pasar a fiat...directamente un contrato inteligente lo hace por nosotros y nos ahorramos al más chupoptero de todos los intermediarios.

¡pero eso sería ilegal!...posiblemente sí, pero la evolución de los sistemas económicos y sociales parece decir todo lo contrario a lo que desean las autoridades...así que veremos quién manda, si el "comunismo" encubierto llamado capitalismo con intervencionismo, o la coherencia humana.

Un saludo


----------



## serlec (19 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No ha de haber transición traumática...te situaré en contexto y lo entenderás:
> 
> Retrocedamos 2000 años:
> 
> ...



Para que eso ocurra lo primero que debe erradicarse es la especulación salvaje, quién va cuantificar el valor de los productos/servicios en monedas que varían su valor un 30% en un día? Aunque entonces se cerraría este hilo que tan entretenido me tiene  

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jul 2017)

Abrochense los cinturones que nos vamos para abajo otra veeeeeeez


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (19 Jul 2017)

Parece que ha habido un hackeo bastante gordo en los wallets multifirma de Parity... algo así como 377000 ETH


----------



## davitin (19 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Parece que ha habido un hackeo bastante gordo en los wallets multifirma de Parity... algo así como 377000 ETH



Eso es lo qur esta afectando al precio de eth? Estan vendiendo los eth robados?


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jul 2017)

Al final unos u otros nos acabarán desplumando ::


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La aspirante a Nº1, tras su salida de sombrero de bruja, sufre un incidente en pauta de consolidación, conocido como : *Caída de moco de pavo*



Más bien, que se ha producido un incidente de seguridad en monederos mulfi-firma de ethereum y ha volando de uno, unos 75M $, 

Como arranque un panic seller, por no saber la gente.. 

reddit is your friend


----------



## tele_dirigido (19 Jul 2017)

¡¡¡ Rápido que alguien ponga una foto de Vitalik y sus compis en la mesa camilla haciendo que hacen....!!!


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Parece que ha habido un hackeo bastante gordo en los wallets multifirma de Parity... algo así como 377000 ETH



Así me gusta, estaba escribiéndolo y te adelantaste! good job


----------



## davitin (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ACTUALIZACIÓN URGENTE
> 
> *PARTE DE GUERRA*
> 
> ...



"Al pavo se le cae el moco": :, seras cabron....


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Bueno
Ethereum Token (ERC20) Transfer Transactions

Todos los ICO ERC20 con multi-firma, como sean vulnerables.. (OJO! que no lo se), por si algún experto en eth, nos lo amplia.

Lo del DA0 se quedará corto.


----------



## Alxemi (19 Jul 2017)

Roban 153.000 eth (30MM$) de varias carteras parity afectadas por un bug. Entre ellas la de la ico de aeternity-

Twitter

Bad Request

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 22:55 ----------

160MM$ "rescatados" por un grupo de whitehackers usando la misma vulnerabilidad barriendo eth e innumerables tokens:

Twitter

Ethereum Account 0x1dba1131000664b884a1ba238464159892252d3a Info

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 22:55 ----------

160MM$ "rescatados" por un grupo de whitehackers usando la misma vulnerabilidad barriendo eth e innumerables tokens:

Twitter

https://etherscan.io/address/0x1dba1131000664b884a1ba238464159892252d3a


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> [/COLOR]160MM$ "rescatados" por un grupo de whitehackers usando la misma vulnerabilidad barriendo eth e innumerables tokens:



Será la velita verde de 4H, habrá una task-force-Delta secreta del consorcio de eth, para estos casos. :XX:


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> RING RING
> 
> No se preocupe Sr; le modifico su Block Chain y le anotamos 100.000 ETH para compensar el asunto de la jubilación.
> 
> ...



:XX:
Touché


----------



## Divad (20 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *Disculpad este extenso OFF Topic *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Con lo que sabes y no crees que "block chain" será la tecnología con la que irás a comprar fruta? Cierto es que uno mismo está aceptando encadenarse al juego creado por los listos. La cadena no será real hasta que la implantación del chip no sea obligatoria para usar las chapas. Antes de que llegue el día acaparé el máximo de chapas posibles y revivir un pueblo fantasma (de los miles que hay) con la familia y amigos. 

Las mejores experiencias las tiene uno mismo experimentando consigo mismo (conócete a ti mismo). Llevo más de un año alimentándome de verduras, legumbres, fruta y pasta. Empecé crudivegano y al tercer día comencé a no tener sueño, daba vueltas en la cama y no sabía que hacer... hasta que decides quemar la energía en limpiar la casa, irte a comprar, hacer ejercicio, tomar el sol,... Si dormía 4h daba gracias :: me sentí de PM. Además quería dormir para jugar con los sueños lúcidos y no podía. Intenté dormir controlando la respiración y tampoco, me fumé un porro de hierba (solo hierba) y me quedé KO : Llegué a estar tranquilamente unas 27h despierto.

Al séptimo día ya comencé a obtener más resultados; energía a full pero había perdido 7kg... Y aunque estaba de pm no tener necesidad de dormir no podía seguir perdiendo peso, por lo que me añadí dos platos de pasta al día durante una semana y recuperé el peso, pero se pierde el extra de energía.

Para conocerse a si mismo recomiendo la lectura de dos libros:
El libro de Sara
El Kybalion los misterios de Hermes tres iniciados
Dropbox - Libros

Más de 8 años jugando con la LDA 

Recomiendo comenzar por el libro de Sara si no se tiene ni idea de estos temas. Cabe decir que por amazon han llegado a pedir más de 120€ por el libro y al final decidí imprimirlo y encuadernarlo por 8€ :: 

Volviendo al juego...
Volumen:
ETH => $2,486,580,000
BTC => $1,286,250,000	
LTC => $255,728,000

Os dice algo semejante volumen?


----------



## juli (20 Jul 2017)

Telita con la propagandaza que está aflorando con la criptotensión veraniega. Andaremos ya por los niveles de Telecinco o Antena3 en promos. Vaya, vaya, vaya...

Deduzco que el hilo debe tener , entonces, cierta relevancia..y que el CM index va más fino que el calibre paretiano de Negrofuturo. De loq ue a no esto tan seguro es de cómo sé cómo se llevará esto con la calidad...pero, en fin...tira millas, que no queda nada aún...

De los últimos apuntes , sólo constatar que ETH confirma - en realidad, ignoro si confirma o promociona - su talón de Aquiles en su seguridad. De hecho, que se follen una webwallet, ahora que parece que Waves está al borde de la beatificación, no pinta un gran notición. Como tampoco lo pinta que alguien se moleste en perseguir una wallet con sus buenos palets de fiat por premio. Peor , sin duda, para el usuario particular, la cuestión del supuesto hackeo supuestamente masivo de los paperwallets de microholders de myetherwallet que lleva meses petando hilos por esos foros de dios y que aquí ya se ha puesto sobre la mesa. Supongo que no será mal momento para una nueva e intensa andanada , real o publicitaria...si el resultado es una buena bajada, mal no pinta para quien quiera ethers.

De cualqueir modo, bien por provecho o perjuicio de unos y otros...todo va al mismo sitio : Se va a pedir regulación DE RODILLAS.

Por cierto...alguien se ha parado a pensar el porcentaje de criptófilos que prima el anonimato a cualquier otra cualidad en su romance con la blockchain ? Llegaría a 2 dígitos ? ...Y de darse la tan cacareada y anhelada adopción masiva ? Sobrarían dedos en una mano para acotarlo ? Cuántos ? ...Misterios de sin resolver...

Sin embargo...es extraño que no aparezcan opciones maximizando la luz y taquígrafos de nuestro querido libro de registro...con lo sencillísimo que suena asociar una propiedad a su legítimo titular y supeditarla en un futuro a una declaración pública y personal de transferencia - que ésto no es fiat ni metal anónimo, señores, sino en potencia, precisamente TODO LO CONTRARIO, , y más si hablamos de la más potente acta notarial jamás creada y olé... Tardarán mucho ? Quién liderará el Fair Play en la blockchain y dejará los callejones más sordidos a los hampones ? / por aquí no se adivinan demasiados, la verdad...tan extendido está ese perfil como para condicionar al máximo nvel la cotización, titularidad, o seguridad de tan "infalible" sistema ? /.

En fin...sabiendo que una falla de sguridad masiva puede ser la vuelta de tuerca precisa para seguir empujando el engendro en la dirección correcta...pues otro motivo para seguir con una sana diversificación. 

______________________________________________________________

Alguien sigue de cerca la evolución de las cards & virtual cards de ETH - u otras - ?

Algún evento inminente ?


----------



## Divad (20 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Si te comes las verduras recién rociadas de tóxicos... pues es normal que te de una buena hostia :fiufiu: Mínimo lavarla si no viene del huerto propio o amigo. Di el paso de crudivegano por comentarios como el tuyo. Más que causar "MIEDO", incitas a los lectores "rebeldes" a que lo prueben por si mismo. 

Lo ideal sería desbloquear el modo "Dios" en la realidad que compartimos todos y nos ahorramos de tanto paripé 

No hay listos viejos y nuevos, solo se transforma constantemente la realidad que compartimos todos por los mismos de siempre. 

Te has marcado el comentario con la película y se te ha colado la publicidad bitcoñera :XX::: Para no estar dentro del nuevo juego bien que la sueltas 8::XX:



Ya queda menos para la fiesta, veremos si hoy toca bajadas para mañana comenzar a lo grande :Baile:


----------



## mack008 (20 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Parece que el unico que entiende al clapham es NF
> No se por que al clapham no le extrana . Anyway ...cada cual que apechuge con su propia ingnorancia . Aunque aqui va otro intento ( fallido ) de explicarlo
> 
> Cuando se crea una crypto su coste inicial es casi cero , no es cero porque algo se gasta en producirla ( electricidad y tal )
> ...



habría que diferenciar las cryptos preminadas de las no minadas,no? para el caso del bitcoin, que capacidad de hash y su correspondiente consume de watts es necesario?, me parece que no es cero n céntimos?. Tal vez no entendí lo que significa PoW

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (20 Jul 2017)

Dash de nuevo en ascenso de nodos maestros, ha pasado de 4618 a 4630...o sea 12.000 Dash...o sea unos cerca de 2 milloncejos de $

En cuanto al número de wallets con coins, ha subido en una semana en 3000

Veremos lo que sucede, pero parece que se siguen posicionando algunas manos fuertes en el valor.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## verti (20 Jul 2017)

Bueno,pues después de toda la mierda que le están intentando meter a eth,la verdad es que esta capeando el temporal decentemente,se mantiene en la franja 200-230,pero es que la mayoría de las otras fichas están igual de apáticas. Entre unas cosas y otras no dejan que tome impulso,a ver si viene un tiempo de calma y recupera.


----------



## serlec (20 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash de nuevo en ascenso de nodos maestros, ha pasado de 4618 a 4630...o sea 12.000 Dash...o sea unos cerca de 2 milloncejos de $
> 
> En cuanto al número de wallets con coins, ha subido en una semana en 3000
> 
> ...



Acercándose a la cotización de ETH, pero le ves más margen de subida? Tengo FIAT en Kraken y ayer pensaba en pasarlo a DASH pero la verdad no me apetece comprometer más inversiones hasta después de agosto, aunque parece que precisamente a DASH más que verse afectada por las bajadas acaba subiendo, a ver si va a ser el refugio del que todo el mundo habla y yo invirtiendo en LTC :´(


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 Jul 2017)

Me cago en la Ostia Puta!! 

Smart Contracts para LTC! 
A Noob's Quick Guide to MAST : litecoin


Con Segwit ya Activado y LN para el 1 de Agosto, no iguala a ETH , sino que lo supera de largo convirtiendose en un pepinazo de cojones. Mas velocidad, escalabilidad , seguridad y interoperatividad total con Bitcoin!

Mientras continúan los hackeos de las icos de ETH!


----------



## juli (20 Jul 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Me cago en la Ostia Puta!!
> 
> Smart Contracts para LTC!
> A Noob's Quick Guide to MAST : litecoin
> ...



Llevaba esperando al Lee meses...el último, intensamente, tras dejar coinbase.

Carachino tontolaba...hijoputa como él solo.


----------



## thanthalas (20 Jul 2017)

Que buena noticia para uno que mina ltc!!!!!
Gracias por el aporte Pablo Villa


----------



## serlec (20 Jul 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Que buena noticia para uno que mina ltc!!!!!
> Gracias por el aporte Pablo Villa



Hola, con que equipo estas minando LTC?


----------



## thanthalas (20 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Hola, con que equipo estas minando LTC?



Con dos antminer l3+ desde hace un mes,antes minaba ethereum por gpu


----------



## tio_argyle (20 Jul 2017)

Pumpazo Dash...


----------



## thanthalas (20 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Pumpazo Dash...



A partir de septiembre van a llegar varios equipos de minería de Dash con altísimos hashrate,esto influirá en su precio para arriba o para abajo?


----------



## djun (20 Jul 2017)

*Protege tus Bitcoins antes del 31 de Julio*

Protege tus Bitcoins antes del 31 de Julio - YouTube


----------



## michinato (20 Jul 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Me cago en la Ostia Puta!!
> 
> Smart Contracts para LTC!
> A Noob's Quick Guide to MAST : litecoin
> ...




Pero si Charlie Lee precisamente ha dicho lo contrario hace nada:

Twitter







Los "Smart Contracts" de LTC de momento no son ni "smart", y además Lee es de la opinión de que para aplicaciones monetarias es mejor mantener el protocolo simple y seguro.




-


----------



## Pablo Villa (20 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Pero si Charlie Lee precisamente ha dicho lo contrario hace nada:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Lee el articulo. Estan acabando de testearlo. En cuanto este listo, lo incluyen. Seguridad, lo primero.


----------



## michinato (20 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ha decidido , muy sabiamente dejar de hablar de *PIVX *
> porque cuando el clapham habre la boca ( si , con H porque al clapham le da su real gana ...que pasa ? :: el *PIVX* hace chu chu to the moon
> Joder ...el clapham pensaba que sus opiniones y reflexiones en tecla eran ninguneadas e ignoradas por la masa , pero NIET ...
> Ahora resulta que la gente , por culpa del bocazas del clapham , esta descubriendo a *PIVX* y se esta lanzando a por el crypto como si no hubiera un manana ...y entonces cuando quieres cargar *PIVX* que pasa ?
> ...



Dado que los developers de Ethereum se han empeñado en darle emoción y que no seamos ricos en 2017, y visto que el hilo se está convirtiendo en un foco de propaganda donde cada uno puede decir cualquier burrada para pumpear las monedas de las que va cargado, me tendré que unir al clapham para hypear PIVX.


Motivos por los que me gusta PIVX:


PIVX se inició como un fork del código de DASH, que a su vez es un fork del código de Bitcoin, pero según va evolucionando cada vez se va pareciendo menos a sus antepasados
PIVX es Proof of Stake puro. Es ecológica y sostenible, y no gasta una cantidad vergonzosa electricidad en pruebas de trabajo.
En PIVX cualquier usuario puede montar un nodo y recibir recompensas haciendo staking. La rentabilidad estimada está en torno al 4-8% anual. Con esta herramienta se puede calcular la recompensa mensual/anual estimada http://pivx.cryptonode.co/ Para mi es un placer recibir los regalitos de 2.15 PIVX, pero sobre todo, lo que valoro es la forma en la que esto ayuda a la estabilidad de la red. Montar un nodo no es caro y a la vez tiene interés económico (comparémoslo con el coste de montar un nodo de bitcoin y su nula recompensa). A parte esto hace que se reduzca la especulación, quien tenga las monedas en un exchange se pierde las recompensas por hacer stake. 
PIVX está implementando el protocolo zerocoin lo que sería un gran avance en cuanto a privacidad.
PIVX está "barato". Lo dice el clapham y con eso debería bastar, pero si no lo creéis haced las cuentas. Con una emisión hasta el momento de 53,886,410 monedas y una cotización en el momento de escribir esto de 2$ / 0.00084985 BTC, un usuario que invierta 1 BTC en PIVX tendría acceso a 1177 PIVX. Esto equivale a 22 PIVX por cada millón de PIVX emitido(*). Es decir la gente nueva que quiera incorporarse tiene accesible el hacerse con una cantidad bastante respetable. 
PIVX ahora mismo solo está listada en Bittrex. Si entrara en nuevos exchanges (Poloniex, Kraken, etc.) su cotización puede subir como la espuma.
PIVX es fácil de utilizar. Tiene un wallet de escritorio y un wallet de linea de comandos bastante estables, y está desarrollando en este momento un wallet para móvil. Además van a meter la posibilidad de un segundo factor de autenticación a los wallets para el que quiera una capa adicional de seguridad.
PIVX tiene una comunidad enorme de usuarios dispuestos a ayudarte de forma prácticamente personalizada en caso de que tengas cualquier duda, problema o sugerencia. Slack




(*) Dejo pendiente el postear sobre uno de los parámetros que a mi como hodler me resultan interesantes a la hora de crear mi portfolio: la fracción de monedas poseídas por cada millón de monedas emitidas (foto en la actualidad y a futuro).
A un perfil especulador le da igual, pero para holdear creo que es importante.


----------



## Claudius (20 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Pero si Charlie Lee precisamente ha dicho lo contrario hace nada:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



De un chino no te fies nunca, y a este le gusta pegar fuerte con sus tweets a la cotización. 
No pensarás que se ha ido de Coinbase a poner forros de seda a cada bloque. En ltc, se puede hacer lo que se sueña en btc, *hoy*
Y seguramente, en nada transacciones privadas y a la velocidad del rayo. De hecho -si fuera yo- el día 1 de Agosto si las tuviera 'listas' es cuando lo anunciaría para dar una punzada, o en su defecto, el día de HF en Noviembre.

Por cierto EDITO:
Si esto ocurre red relámpago, y transacciones privadas (anónimas).
Dash, Monero, pivx, etc. pueden sufrir, solo las mejores posicionadas con el mundo exterior aguantarán. Recordemos que ltc, es negociada a más del 50% en fiat (yuan, usd, krw)

Así que ojo!

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 12:46 ----------




juli dijo:


> Llevaba esperando al Lee meses...el último, intensamente, tras dejar coinbase.
> 
> Carachino tontolaba...hijoputa como él solo.



Y no está solo, su hermano Bobby controla un buen puñado del mercado de transacciones de yuan a ltc-btc.
De tontolaba nada, lo otro ya se le ha visto mucho el plumero..

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 12:54 ----------




thanthalas dijo:


> A partir de septiembre van a llegar varios equipos de minería de Dash con altísimos hashrate,esto influirá en su precio para arriba o para abajo?



El hash-rate desde principios de mes se ha disparado y más que se hará.

Al año que viene se va a lanzar minería hardware open source, con lo que como un pc clónico, cualquiera se podrá montar un nodo minero con los componentes adecuados, para evitar el futuro monopolio de lobbies de minería.

Qué implica esto? Ya no se va a depender de un chino kudeiro que fabrique una máquina específica para una tarea específica, ya que te la podrás montar tu, con las especificaciones. O en su defecto empresas eligiendo los componentes.


----------



## davitin (20 Jul 2017)

Eth otra vez a casi a 230.


----------



## serlec (20 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eth otra vez a casi a 230.



Todo para arriba de nuevo, va mes, el que tenga Dash se estar frotando las manos +22%

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (20 Jul 2017)

Habrá tenido algo que ver Mr Draghi?








Alguien sabe si existe información sobre GAME en español?


----------



## serlec (20 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Habrá tenido algo que ver Mr Draghi?



Creo que ha sido esto, puede ser?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 14:36 ----------




serlec dijo:


> Creo que ha sido esto, puede ser?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



A ver ahora 






Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (20 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Creo que ha sido esto, puede ser?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Edito, a ver que nos cruzamos mensajes :rolleye:
el bip91 ha pasado el 80% eso va disipando dudas, dicen que esta noche pegará otra subidita

Bitcoin Blockchain statistics - XBT.eu



Sí, y por la hora yo no tengo dudas, aun sigue en la rueda de prensa (de Draghi)

Los datos macro también influyen en las criptos. Los "rumores" sobre la economía de los USA, y una posible correción en las bolsas apuntan a fiat entrando en las criptos

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 14:44 ----------


----------



## tio_argyle (20 Jul 2017)

Echadle un ojo a :
LTC/BTC
LTC/USD

¿sacáis algo en claro?


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Echadle un ojo a :
> LTC/BTC
> LTC/USD



ltc muy barato respecto a btc.. estable respecto a usd.... lleva varios días comportandose como refugio si lo medimos en unidades fiat

personalmente compraría ltc antes que btc


----------



## psiloman (20 Jul 2017)

LTC está en Poloniex ahora mismo "Frozen", no sé por qué, no se puede operar con él.


----------



## juli (20 Jul 2017)

Bueno...enésimo mensaje para quien guste de alts...y minería. Podemos estar hablando ya no de un pibón, sino de una playmate. No es sencillo y mi inglés técnico , un truño, o sea que tómese todo con pinzas, pues son percepciones muy ambiguas...pero hay un proyecto donde rascar ahí.

MINEREUM, muy bajo float, precio aún muy bueno...va a expandir su red. Es un proyecto de minería pero minería sin máquina, que se genera por el propio movimiento de la blockchain...algo así.

[ANN] Minereum - First Self Mining Smart Contract - TOKEN SERVICE NOW LIVE

Como el float es corto y salieron con una idea de distribución muy peculiar / crearon y repartieron unos miles de "direcciones génesis" , necesarias para su especial modelo de minado - creo - , van a ampliar ese planteamiento y lo iban a hacer mediante un ICO pero finalmente no será así, creo que la vincularán de algún modo a la emisión inicial / por cierto, hay mucho airdrop , direcciones genesis de regalo, etc / . 

EL caso es que la ampliación es inminente...y paece que lo del reparto de nuevas direcciones, también. Los que pillaron las primeras - gratis - son la envidia del hilo.

Hay otros pormenores, / todo muy modular, participativo y escalable, siempre /como autocreación de tokens ...los miembros "activos" se crean su propia moneda y expanden su propia red, ves aparecer en su hilo de btctalk tokens de chavales de Francia, Bulgaria... mucha gente entró en su día sin pasta, airdrops mediante...también hay rewards importantes por una actividad "física" en el mundo real tirando de GPS que debe ser algo en la línea del juego aquél de pokemon... Algo también a destacar es la química que se percibe ntree los devs y los adeptos en su hilo...muy participativo , que generase una sinergia fuera de lo común, no sería raro.

En fin...muchas posibilidades y algo asequible y que se sale segurísimo de la norma , con buenas posibilidades , de cuajar, de expansión VIRAL.

Así que ENÉSIMO llamamiento a quien guste o sepa algo de minería y de criptos / el reparto de addresses debe ser jugosísimo para mineros...más alla de para espculadores puros y duros ,que también /.

Y éso...que cambio soplo de hacia el 300 en el ranking y con margen de evolución ...por análisis de algún forero que quiera subirse al carro. Interesantísimo sin duda / el final, ni idea...pero particular, muy particular, igualmente /.

A ver si alguno se sacude el polvo y comenta algo por aquí . Agotaíto estoy de intentar que alguien con criterio le eche un ojo .

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El 21 de Julio ( tomorrow ) un grupo de mineros chinos activara " si o si " el Software btc1 . Ese dia se empezara la actualizacion del Software
> Si para el 31 de Julio el 95 % de los mineros de BTC ha activado el btc1 ( Segwit2x ) se habra evitado el cisma , el Cryptagedon
> Pero ...aqui una pausa pal buchito de cafe ...si para el 31 de Julio no se ha logrado que el 95 % de la hash rate apoye el Sewgit2x ....:8:
> HABEMUS WAR .
> ...



Para activar Segwit2x se necesita el 80% de hash, no el 95%. el 95% era para activar sergwit, Segwit2x baja ese umbral...

Se supone que se supera ya ese 80%


----------



## p_pin (20 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Echadle un ojo a :
> LTC/BTC
> LTC/USD
> 
> ¿sacáis algo en claro?



Gráfico velas de 1 hora, he incluido la cotización Ltc/dólar (velas japonesas), en gris Ltc/Btc y en dorado BTC/dólar

He añadido la del btc/dólar para que se vea como correlaciona de forma inversa, la subida de litecoin con la bajada de btc 
Es como que se "refleja" la cotización, uno en subida y otro en bajada (líneas gris y dorada)
Se puede interpretar como que salió pasta de btc para ir a ltc, que ha acabado regresando

Que la cotización de ltc no se haya visto afectada en su valor en dólares, es por que ltc actúa como divisa, al igual que el dólar, y el dólar no está fuerte, el que está fuerte es btc, por eso pierde valor contra btc, pero no contra el dólar


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham tenia entendido que la cota del 80 % era solo aplicable al BIP91 que no es Segwit2x y que para evitar la activacion de BIP 148 UASF se necesitaba un 95 % de Hash de Segwit2x
> Si el Segwit2x solo necesita un 80 % ( en lugar de un 95 % )
> entonces el peligro de que se active el BIP148 UASF habra desaparecido
> porque Segwit2x tiene un 88 % de apoyo
> ...



creo que 95% es solo para segwit a secas... de todas formas tampoco me hagas mucho caso que entre tanta historia que se tienen encima ya no se cual es cual

qué Dios nos salve del criptoapocalipsis!!!


----------



## tio_argyle (20 Jul 2017)

Después de la cagada de Alpha de Matchpool al menos LBRY si lleva una subida considerable con la beta. A ver si los chinos se comportan y nos pumpean también ANS como se espera.


----------



## juli (20 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Después de la cagada de Alpha de Matchpool al menos LBRY si lleva una subida considerable con la beta. A ver si los chinos se comportan y nos pumpean también ANS como se espera.



Si tienen LTC ...y posiblemente BITCOIN ...les falta su Ethereum / ANS /...esperemos esos pump, pues...

A qué te refieres con la cagada de Alpha de Matchpool ?


----------



## serlec (20 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Gráfico velas de 1 hora, he incluido la cotización Ltc/dólar (velas japonesas), en gris Ltc/Btc y en dorado BTC/dólar
> 
> He añadido la del btc/dólar para que se vea como correlaciona de forma inversa, la subida de litecoin con la bajada de btc
> Es como que se "refleja" la cotización, uno en subida y otro en bajada (líneas gris y dorada)
> ...



Conclusión, salir de LTC?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (20 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si tienen LTC ...y posiblemente BITCOIN ...les falta su Ethereum / ANS /...esperemos esos pump, pues...
> 
> A qué te refieres con la cagada de Alpha de Matchpool ?



A que después de retrasarla varias veces, el alpha ha sido totalmente decepcionante. Han puesto a parir al community manager por lo mal que gestionó el tema y el precio lejos de "pumpear" siguió cayendo sin parar. Me toca comérmela con patatas.

PD: Estos "pumps" ya no son lo que eran ::


----------



## san_miguel (20 Jul 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Con dos antminer l3+ desde hace un mes,antes minaba ethereum por gpu



Que tal te van los bichos, yo tengo encargados para septiembre. Mucho ruido? Te da la rentabilidad que promete whattomine? Enhorabuena por el equipo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (20 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Conclusión, salir de LTC?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Por aquí se ha hablado, y yo estoy de acuerdo, de un escenario según el cual btc tenía que quitarse de encima unas dudas a corto plazo sobre el apoyo del bip91, y éste ya está en torno a un 85% (necesita 80%) en los últimos 144 bloques, parece que la cotización actual lo confirma y celebra. Y aunque todavía no es definitivo la cosa "va bien", con cautela. Como decía si en ese escenario hubo gente que decidió cambiar btc por ltc para cubrirse del riesgo, yo diría que ese escenario ha finalizado. 

Eso respecto a lo que "ha pasado". Para saber si en este momento yo saldría de ltc o no, lo que yo analizaría es por que compré y dónde tenía pensado vender, y ver si esas cosas han cambiado


----------



## jorge (20 Jul 2017)

Puff, no sé si vender la mitad de mis PIVX y mis WAVES y recoger jugosas plusvalías, está noche me da que habrá sangría.


----------



## serlec (20 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Igual la sueltan ya..





Hacia arriba o hacia abajo? Igualmente no lo veré, voy a dormir, vendí LTC en verde y también BTC las dos verdes mínimos después de esperar días muy rojos, vamos soltando lastre y en agosto ya se vera, parece que BTC está empeñado en llegar a los 3000, mientras mi mayor inversión ETH sigue anclada en el desánimo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thanthalas (21 Jul 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Que tal te van los bichos, yo tengo encargados para septiembre. Mucho ruido? Te da la rentabilidad que promete whattomine? Enhorabuena por el equipo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Van estupendamente .Si hacen ruido,algo asi como una aspiradora domestica a mitad de revoluciones,aunque yo los tengo en un desvan una planta por encima y no oigo nada.Dan unos 1000 dolares este mes si.Yo tambien tengo otros dos encargados para septiembre,seran rentables tambien pero ya esta empezando a bajar.

Come veo que aun no puedo thankear,queria dar las gracias al clapham por su informacion de staking con pivx,no lo vi en un primer momento,aunque me ha dejado un poco helado sus ultimos comentarios jaja

Tambien a Claudius por todo el conocimento que aporta,menuda barbaridad,no conocia nada sobre esa mineria open source.

y por ultimo tambien a negrofuturo por esos graficos analizados!!!


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jul 2017)

Llevo un tiempo viviendo en chanclas y desconectado en gran medida. 
Veo el pepinazo de BTC y la incertidumbre del 31 de julio. Me parece clara situación para fijar un trail stop por si las moscas. La historia es con qué porcentaje desde máximos. ¿Ideas para que no pille la típica bajadita habitual sino el inicio de una posible debacle pero vender un poco arriba? ¿20%?

Por otro lado, si cayese btc un buen porcentaje, ¿damos todos por hecho que el resto del mercado se vería arrastrado para abajo?


----------



## jorge (21 Jul 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Puff, no sé si vender la mitad de mis PIVX y mis WAVES y recoger jugosas plusvalías, está noche me da que habrá sangría.



Todo en verde...Menuda vista, sherlock Holmes...


----------



## Divad (21 Jul 2017)

@Negrofuturo: Cabe decir que es buen combo Ehret y Pareto :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Oronegrofuturo no te lo pusiste para no ser tan descarado:Aplauso:

Hay que tener huevos/ovarios de entrar en Bitcoin para jugársela con el HF, qué salga de PM a todos los que estéis en el barco :Aplauso:

Cryptoworld me recuerda al juego de barcos que crearon en su momento con el Titanic, Olympic, JP Morgan,...
La primera edad de oro (1897 - 1914

Otra forma de ver el cuento:
Titanic. El barco que nunca se hundió

Me da la sensación que los primeros que se salgan de las dos nuevas cadenas serán los que se salvarán con un buen baile :XX: y la fiesta siga con los demás amigos de Morgan en ETH+HIJAS/LTC/DASH/RIPPLE/NEM/MONERO/... :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Menudos festivales vamos a tener hasta Octubre :Baile::Baile::Baile: Con una volatilidad diaria entre 20% y 60% con compras/ventas programadas sería la hostia de corridas que podemos crear y dejar todo arreglado para futuras generaciones y obtener la fuente de la eternidad en la realidad que compartimos todos...

Buen baile para todos! :Baile:


----------



## Divad (21 Jul 2017)

De euronews (en español): Golpe al mercado negro en internet con el desmantelamiento de AlphaBay y Hansa Market.


Spoiler



[youtube]AT-MCvbnc1w[/youtube]



En investing hacen eco del vídeo .


Spoiler












Os habéis dado cuenta las veces que mencionan cryptoworld? 


Spoiler



Al no mencionarlo ninguna vez, nadie se preguntara que coño es "cryptoworld". Mantienen el equilibrio a su antojo :fiufiu:



Los índices en 3 años se han llevado un buen rendimiento y vaya, causal que llevan una semana de ventas en máximos mientras mientras se acercan grandes eventos tanto para cryptoworld como para el FIAT 8::Baile:


Spoiler












Un posible detonante sería la petada del deutsche bank u otro que cause un efecto dominó más lento y así las gacelas se den por enteradas ::fiufiu:


----------



## vpsn (21 Jul 2017)

Ostiazo incoming! Aunque siempre que lo pienso todo se vuelve verd, verde, verdeeeee

y yo fuera esparndo el rojo, y asi morire, pobre, esperando el rojo


----------



## tio_argyle (21 Jul 2017)

Bueno pues vamos a por los 100b de mkcap. Creo que es la primera vez que compro en el fondo del asunto y me sale bien. Seguimos !


----------



## juli (21 Jul 2017)

Buen día.

MNE , Minereum ha rebasado anoche un x4 respecto a su precio el jueves pasado, x4 en una semana.

A ver si alguien que lea bien inglés y/o tenga una noción tan sólo aseadita y general de minería puede comentar algo . Recuerdo que su máximo anduvo en los 15 pavos hace nada / un x5 respecto a precio actual aún / y sin estar en la encrucijada de expansión la que ya he hecho un boceto y que tienen ahora mismo entre manos.

x4 en una semana , coin de 1 dólar y con un float de 700.000 , SE-TE-CIEN-TOS MIL :: al que van a anclar una emisión inminente mucho más amplia.

Nada más que decir.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (21 Jul 2017)

Tras el hack de ethereum por el bug en la multisig, hay un hardfork en el aire, y la posibilidad de que EOS se haga con un pedazo del pastel de Ethereum.

Veo un x10 para EOS de aquí a dos meses.


----------



## tio_argyle (21 Jul 2017)

Bueno ahora que ya llueve menos os dejo lo último a lo que le he echado el ojo a ver si alguien lo sigue:
Proyecto que nace sin ICO, a partir de un fork de Zcash si no recuerdo mal.

ZenCash (ZEN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

[ANN][ZEN] ZENCASH: Permanent, Distributed, and Fully Anonymous cryptocurrency

https://zensystem.io/assets/Zen White Paper.pdf


----------



## juli (21 Jul 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Tras el hack de ethereum por el bug en la multisig, hay un hardfork en el aire, y la posibilidad de que EOS se haga con un pedazo del pastel de Ethereum.
> 
> Veo un x10 para EOS de aquí a dos meses.



Un x10 son 20.000 kilos de cap. 

Algo como el de Ethereum hoy...que deicrse, se dice fácil.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (21 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Un x10 son 20.000 kilos de cap.
> 
> Algo como el de Ethereum hoy...que deicrse, se dice fácil.



un x10 es $4.5 billones de cap.
Ethereum vale a día de hoy $22 billones de cap.
CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## paketazo (21 Jul 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Tras el hack de ethereum por el bug en la multisig, hay un hardfork en el aire, y la posibilidad de que EOS se haga con un pedazo del pastel de Ethereum.
> 
> Veo un x10 para EOS de aquí a dos meses.



Pone un total supply de 1.000.000.000 esto como va?...fue preminada, tuvo ICO, se mina...PoS, PoW??

gracias y buen dia


----------



## juli (21 Jul 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> un x10 es $4.5 billones de cap.
> Ethereum vale a día de hoy $22 billones de cap.
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations



Redondeaba...sobre los 20.000 en ambos casos. Para contrastar un "llegará a un x10 " como info no veía necesario más.

EOS cotiza con un supply de 230 millones HOY...pero emitirá 1.000 millones de coins. a 20 pavos...o te pones con el Ethereum de hoy, casi nada...o no llegas.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 09:30 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Pone un total supply de 1.000.000.000 esto como va?...fue preminada, tuvo ICO, se mina...PoS, PoW??
> 
> gracias y buen dia




Van haciendo microsalidas casi diarias durante un año de ico...mientras haya interés, quien pilla, puede revender sin que se lo manden al subsuelo. 

Dificil de acotar globalmente.


----------



## tio_argyle (21 Jul 2017)

Bitcoin dominance tocó techo y se volvió... get ready !!


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> @Kondarra ¿Hay trail stop en Poloniex o Bittrex?
> 
> @El Clapham ¿Tan cerca ves el Crash?
> 
> @Divad ¿qué fuente es ésa?





Nop, en Kraken sí. Yo me lo he pasado ahí precisamente por eso.


----------



## psiloman (21 Jul 2017)

Qtum (QTUM) ya se puede tradear en Bittrex, por si a alguno le interesa.

Yo tuve que comprarla en yuanes en YUNBI, la primera vez que los he usado.


----------



## michinato (21 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> De euronews (en español): Golpe al mercado negro en internet con el desmantelamiento de AlphaBay y Hansa Market.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





El cierre de alphabay y hansa es de los temas más importantes relativo a las criptos y no se está hablando mucho. 

Toda la información sobre el suceso:
reddit.com: over 18?


Y ojo, que a los pocos días de la detención, Alexandre Cazes fundador de alphabay aparece "suididado" en su celda.

:vomito:

Tengan mucho cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## tio_argyle (21 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Qtum (QTUM) ya se puede tradear en Bittrex, por si a alguno le interesa.
> 
> Yo tuve que comprarla en yuanes en YUNBI, la primera vez que los he usado.



¿Puedes comentar un poco como ves este proyecto? Creo que lo pregunté por aquí antes y nadie dijo nada... creo que Alxemi estaba dentro.
Lo he ido siguiendo y me gusta, pero leí no recuerdo donde que la gente que está detrás tiene fama de scammers y eso me echó para atrás. Creo que están en fase de Testnet y en Septiembre tienen pensado lanzar la Main net... ¿es así?


----------



## psiloman (21 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Puedes comentar un poco como ves este proyecto? Creo que lo pregunté por aquí antes y nadie dijo nada... creo que Alxemi estaba dentro.
> Lo he ido siguiendo y me gusta, pero leí no recuerdo donde que la gente que está detrás tiene fama de scammers y eso me echó para atrás. Creo que están en fase de Testnet y en Septiembre tienen pensado lanzar la Main net... ¿es así?



Si te digo la verdad, entré por el comentario de Alxemi. La miré un poco por encima y no le he metido ningún pastón como para que me haga mucho daño si no funciona el proyecto.

Al estar en Bittrex ya verás como va para arriba rápido, si Btc no nos tiene preparada una debacle general, claro.

Si Alxemi nos ilustrara un poco le estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## djun (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , que es un sentimental ...en el ultimo minuto se rajo
> y salvo a sus PIVX y a sus WAVES del desguace .
> Si es que el clapham es asi . Te dice botija verde y a las dos horas ya te esta invitando a cenar bolas de Matza y bailar Hava Nagila ....
> Anyway ...estas semanas en el campamento de cryptoverano
> ...



Dices que el cash es escaso... pero el cash tampoco va a tener valor realmente porque lo van a hacer desaparecer. Dentro de poco todo serán apuntes contables, y tendremos que comprar el pan con dinero digital obligatoriamente.


----------



## davitin (21 Jul 2017)

Desde la barra del bar, yo creo que ha todo esto aun le queda un bajon fuerte antes de agosto, para luego subir hasta los 200k por lo menos.


----------



## kokoliso1 (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es un timo ...El clapham conservara sus PIVX porque el Snappy necesita pasta para sus batidos de proteinas y el clapham , cabron no es ...
> Y las Waves porque es una crypto rusa y tal ...
> Pero las onzas de plata ...adios bye bye ...au revoir ...las vendera todas que todavia esta a tiempo ...como si cae a 14 $ .
> Si la inversion en cryptos es una tomadura de pelo la inversion en metales es una tomadura de pelo aun mayor . Una estafa .
> ...



En que hay que tener cash estamos de acuerdo, pero algo de cash fuera del banco, que los bancos tienen reserva fraccionaria, si no acuérdense de lo que pasó en Chipre.

No hay FIAT impreso para pagar ni un pequeño porcentaje de los depósitos y cuentas a la vista en la banca.

Soy partidario de las monedas de plata de 12 y 20€, si la plata sube mucho valdrán más y si no siguen valiendo su valor facial.

En caso de fallo sistémico total como dice, similar al que ya se dió en Argentina a principios de los 2000, el trueque se convierte en un buen sistema, y precisamente las monedas de plata y oro son mucho mejores para el trueque que el FIAT, ya que estas últimas, se puede imprimir por millones.


----------



## davitin (21 Jul 2017)

Los porcentajes del marketcap se estan "enrasando"...huele a numeros rojos otra vez, cuidado.


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *LAS TRES LEYES DEL PARKINSON *
> 
> *“El trabajo se expande hasta llenar el tiempo de que se dispone para su realización”.
> “Los gastos aumentan hasta cubrir todos los ingresos”.
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clase principal: Ecomomia 101, 
Professor: Clapham (Economista de la Universidad de Tel aviv, graduado *summa cum laude*)
Texto Guia: Principles of Economics (Book by N. Gregory Mankiw)
El profesor clapham tambien dicta electivas como: Analizando el cryptoworld y porque petara.

Si pasa el curso, el proximo semestre vera Economia 201 con el profesor NegroFuturo

Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## Depeche (21 Jul 2017)

BTS Bitshares va a tener una buena subida


----------



## serlec (21 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Demasiadas orejas de lobo en ETH, y un H.C.H. que está muy lábil y en zona de venta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 22:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Entiendo que hay peligro de caída para ambas, la verdad es que estoy en el campo y si bajan ya volverán a subir yo duro con mi hold, ya sabemos que según el Clapman algún día bajarán para no volver a subir, esperemos que no sea en esta ocasión.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kokoliso1 (21 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, creo que hay que precisar algo, que en tu caso está indirectamente precisado al decir fuera del banco; el Cash es exclusivamente dinero efectivo. En el banco, en el mejor de los casos se tiene un saldo de disposición "a la vista", y eso no es Cash hasta tener los billetes en la mano.



Era una forma de hablar, bancolchón = cash = billetitos de colores + moneditas de plata de 12, 20 y 30€

Cuentas corrientes a la vista no son cash, debería haber puesto FIAT que cubre todo.


----------



## Divad (21 Jul 2017)

Quienes se guarden FIAT por el por si... Se arrepentirán en Septiembre con las tarjetas VIP (conversor de pagos FIAT/CRYPTO) que saldrán y para todos en Octubre.

De Septiembre a Octubre habrá una locura por entrar en cryptoworld. Cuando cryptoworld sea de uso común... Se acabará el cambio FIAT/CRYPTOS.

Los que no entraron tendrán una RBU. Ayudarán a distribuir claves y así recibir la RBU.

Para Septiembre ya sería conveniente salirse de las Exchanges, ya que habrán cryptos que se encargarán de lo mismo.


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (21 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Quienes se guarden FIAT por el por si... Se arrepentirán en Septiembre con las tarjetas VIP (conversor de pagos FIAT/CRYPTO) que saldrán y para todos en Octubre.
> 
> De Septiembre a Octubre habrá una locura por entrar en cryptoworld. Cuando cryptoworld sea de uso común... Se acabará el cambio FIAT/CRYPTOS.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que hay VIPS que dispondrán de ellas un mes antes...es así ?

Hay alguna de ellas que garantice una VIP por holldear ciarta catidad de coins o algo parecido ? Cómo ves este asunto , la carrera entre las diferentes opciones, prestaciones...?...en fin, cualwuir cuestión relevante..


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Entiendo que hay VIPS que dispondrán de ellas un mes antes...es así ?
> 
> Hay alguna de ellas que garantice una VIP por holldear ciarta catidad de coins o algo parecido ? Cómo ves este asunto , la carrera entre las diferentes opciones, prestaciones...?...en fin, cualwuir cuestión relevante..



Acerca de
TokenCard es una tarjeta de débito Visa sin depósito y una plataforma impulsada por contratos inteligentes que permite gastar fichas Ethereum. Las primeras 500 tarjetas se emitirán a mediados de septiembre de 2017 para los 500 primeros contribuyentes de la OIC. La versión beta se espera en noviembre de este año.

El mayor banco de Japón convertirá una tarjeta de crédito en una plataforma de divisas digitales
El Mitsubishi UFJ, uno de los megabancos asiáticos, está migrando a los intercambios digitales y apunta a la popularización de su propia criptomoneda, la cual ya está siendo distribuida entre sus empleados

:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## juli (22 Jul 2017)

O sea...al alcance del usuario medio del hilo, ninguna.


Están Plutus, Monaco, TenX ...Plustus me suena que sacaba algo en verano.

No te suena que alguna garantice una card con un mínimo de coins en wallet o algo del estilo ?


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> O sea...al alcance del usuario medio del hilo, ninguna.
> 
> 
> Están Plutus, Monaco, TenX ...Plustus me suena que sacaba algo en verano.
> ...



Ni idea, habría que ponerse al día para ver quien sale primero :


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

Si te regalan millones de chapas por hacer el paripé ahora... cuando sea de uso común con las tarjetas se disparará el cambio del FIAT a CRYPTO hasta el punto que algunos lumbreras dejarán de comprar papeles/monedas ya que que la cuenta de la tarjeta servirá para pagar cualquier cosa con la cantidad que fijada. Quiero ser positivo para que algunos puedan aprovechar la oportunidad que se nos está brindando ahora. Al salir las tarjetas el valor del FIAT será 0.

Con los siguientes mensajes:
Tokenizing the Mobile Data Industry. Para pagarte el internete con las chapas...

Arréglate los piños con chapas




> En su libro “La Gran Caída: Cómo hacer crecer su riqueza durante el colapso que se aproxima” Jim Rickards detalla paso a paso cómo se desencadenará la Gran Depresión y cómo ganar dinero gracias a ella. Inversor Global regala 250 ejemplares de “La Gran Caída” a los primeros 250 lectores en solicitarlo. Descubre haciendo clic aquí cómo conseguir el libro que cambiará tu forma de invertir antes de que llegue a las librerías españolas





Llegará el momento que se dejarán de globos sondas y harán zasca! :::XX:

De 1 pirámide...












> Kybalion
> Correspondencia.
> Como es arriba, es abajo; como es abajo, es arriba. Afirma que este principio se manifiesta en los tres Grandes Planos: el Físico, el Mental y el Espiritual.





*2018*

Alguien más visualiza el camino con las señales? 8:

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 01:58 ----------

Alguien sabe la importancia que tiene Stratis en el nuevo sistema?

Ahora está barata 8::Baile:


----------



## Ninihilista (22 Jul 2017)

Me parece bastante interesante lo que decís en este hilo , lo miro bastante antes de decidirme totalmente a dar mis primeros pasos en este mundo aunque tengo la sensación de que cuanto mas leo menos entiendo ::

Alguien mas atrás ya lo ha comentado, 2018 me parece demasiado pronto para poner fin al fiat una gran parte de la población no esta mentalmente preparada para ello. Aun hay gente que se resiste a usar tarjetas , smartphones o que calcula mentalmente en pesetas ..


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

Ninihilista dijo:


> Me parece bastante interesante lo que decís en este hilo , lo miro bastante antes de decidirme totalmente a dar mis primeros pasos en este mundo aunque tengo la sensación de que cuanto mas leo menos entiendo ::
> 
> Alguien mas atrás ya lo ha comentado, 2018 me parece demasiado pronto para poner fin al fiat una gran parte de la población no esta mentalmente preparada para ello. Aun hay gente que se resiste a usar tarjetas , smartphones o que calcula mentalmente en pesetas ..



Acabarán aprendiendo y sino los hijos salvarán las cuentas de los padres y abuelos con las multifirmas. 

El nuevo sistema ha sido creado para evitar una 3GM, te has adaptado a cagar sentado... aprenderás a usar una tarjeta (con un límite de chapas) para pagar la verdura, no tendrá mucho misterio 

Quedándose en el FIAT es como seguir apoyando a las ratas que disfrutan haciendo un mal ajeno... :fiufiu:


----------



## Ninihilista (22 Jul 2017)

Todo eso de eliminar el efectivo me suena a puro NOM, paranoia a tope.


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

Las exchanges en el tratado de New York acordaron follarse a los clientes como les diesen la gana :::XX:
[youtube]-tiLNX0Odjw[/youtube]

Por como se va a poner el patio me llevo las chapas a mi cartera :rolleye:

Los que se la quieran jugar con Bitcoin, guardarlo en vuestra cartera personal y que creen la fiesta igualmente.

Si acaso jugar al comprar barato y vender caro con algunas chapas en otras cryptos...


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

Ninihilista dijo:


> Todo eso de eliminar el efectivo me suena a puro NOM, paranoia a tope.



Te pongo el vídeo para evitar la vagancia de leer. Te llevarías otra sorpresa si lees el contenido del interior 



Spoiler



[youtube]2iB6Nz0cFII[/youtube]



A dónde crees que nos llevan?" Moscú se pasará a los autobuses eléctricos dentro tres años

Ni el bitcóin, ni el ether: esta es la criptomoneda que está ganando la carrera digital

Están indicando los cambios que van a seguir creciendo...



clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la mayoría de amigos que me he cruzado hemos sacado el tema de criptomonedas y cierto es que la gran mayoría no tiene ni idea por ignorancia. Otros han escuchado o leído algo (los globos sondas cuando los amigos de control bloquean los equipos de empresas, hospitales, centrales de todo el mundo promocionando cryptoworld) :: 

Todos han comprendido a la primera la siguiente imagen tras hacerle la siguiente pregunta:

¿Qué coño hacen los mismos que nos estafan del FIAT reunidos en ETH?
ETH comenzó a enseñar las cartas el año pasado y quienes estuviesen bien informados desde el principio en ETH ya sabrían el boleto premiado. Bitcoin lleva tirando del carro 8 años sin parar, le han creado un macro festival y veremos como acaba :: Detrás de Bitcoin está Satoshi Naka*moto* (me descojono siempre que lo recuerdo:XX


Spoiler












Cuando ven quienes están detrás de ETH se les abre la boca y acaban con un: Qué HsDP! :XX::: 

Le añades:

En Enero de 8$ a 400$ en Junio, con las rebajas ahora rondan los 220$~ y el recorrido mínimo son los 1300$ para Diciembre 8::Baile:

Lo comprenden facilmente y más si le cuentas la vida del genio Vitalik... con el listo que le financió (en 2012 asistió al club bilderberg) ven más claro que están desmantelando lentamente el FIAT y que han creado las criptomonedas para no acabar el juego con otra GM... están evitando una estampida y por eso los animadores de mantenimiento se encargan de calmar a los nuevos ricos a que acepten perder dinero dejándolo en el FIAT. 

Quien ayude a que otros entren en el nuevo sistema... al final, cuando sea de uso común lo *agradecerá *

El día menos pensado saldrán al escenario los títeres de ETH y dirán: por pelotas todos a usar cryptos... La gente dirá: lo qué? Se quedarán con los papeles/monedas junto con los cazurros aprenderán con la crisis del agua en Españistán;



Spoiler







El agua será distribuida equitativamente para todos con la cartera que regalarán (recibiendo una RBU. FB haciendo campaña: Mark Zuckerberg apuesta por una renta básica para los EEUU y cientos de globos sondas más)

Será caUsal que el último partido de liga 20/12/17 sea el clásico Madrid y Barcelona? :XX:

Iorana!


----------



## juli (22 Jul 2017)

Las cards y virtual cards pueden ser rotundamente revolucionarias en Shitland. La historia no va de las memeces del Clpaham tipo "saco 1,8 PIVX y me compro un polo de fresa...para triunfo & regocijo del maquiavélico NMO ". :: 

Personalmente, tan lejos veo que pueden estar las consecuencias inmediatas de escenarios tan prosaicos y gilichorras como los comentados, que , por mi parte, prefiero incidir en una mayor atención sobre ello. Esos nuevos medios de pago procuran CASH . Fiat anónimo. Y tan disruptivas pueden ser que amenacen incluso la supervivencia de Shitland ya no tal como la conocemos hoy, sino en su propia existencia.

Que cualquiera que supere un 3% de comisión pueda pasar esas plusvis , hasta himbersión inicial incluída de así preferilo, a CASH, faculta a quien las posea a recrear los barridos como le venga en gana. Los barridos actuales de la criptocastuza que vemos drenan el fiat se Shitland hacia cuentas idoneamente ubicadas , legalizadas y contabilizadas, éso esparte primordial del biznezz...pero una coyuntura bastate poco frecuente para microhimbersoes ... y más en los estrechos rangos en que se ejecutan esos barridos, que para cantidades poco acordes a las que manejan manos fuertes , ni compensan , tras gastos deducidos, semejante movimiento de carteras, exchanges, esperas, desguace de posiciones, etc ...

La virtual card que consiga este cambio de extensión a papel practicamente instantáneo y se curre un anonimato razonable, lo va a petar, la va a usar hasta el Tato.

El siguiente escenario de Shitland vendrá acotado por cómo asimilarará el criptosistema el drenaje permamente que ello acarreará, y se expresará especialmente en la optica de los holders / planteamiento que sufre el principal cambio con los barridos actuales sobre todo del último par de meses hacia aquí / . Y sería de esperar que las blockchains involucradas retomen la senda de los airdorps o rewards de algún tipo para quel Hodl volviese a ser ley...pero éso ahora mismo aún es conversa-ficción. Lo que está claro es que un drenaje constante y perpetuo atentaría a la base de cualquier sistema en crecimiento y especialemnte de uno piramidal como éste y a los precisos tempos que requiere para que los garbanzos que salen no rebasen los que entran , que es la base del atractivo de cualquer foco himbersor.

Estamos hablando de que cualquiera pueda plegar velas en cualquier momento. Cuántos habrían conseguido resistirse a un simple click en cualquiera de los cientos de latigazos atizados durante las caídas actuales , por mucho Hodl que lleve en las venas ? y , sobre todo, qué sistema procuraría crecimiento si la practica totalidad de sus miembros pudiese ejecutar "non-stop" el ROI preventivo con el que Claudius nos incide siempre como fórmula eficaz para no ser mangoneados ? La clave de que Shitland no esté hoy en 200.000 kilos no es otra que el acojono de los advenedizos viendo los toros desde la barrera ...porque ganas de entrar, viendo las pilladas de otros esta primavera, les sobran. "Muliplicarlo por " ...lo arreglaría ? :rolleye:

En fin, vamos viendo... pero cuestión de absoluta enjundia sin ninguna duda.


----------



## djun (22 Jul 2017)

Diagrama de flujo que describe los escenarios del Bitcoin para los próximos días.








https://media.coindesk.com/uploads/2017/07/Screen-Shot-2017-07-18-at-8.59.38-PM.png


----------



## juli (22 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> ... si el BTC se creó con la intención libertaria de salir de un sistema opresor ...



Yo tengo un tio en Graná.


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Jul 2017)

Divad, me hecho unas risas con tus posts y los aprecio... pero en estos últimos ya estás empezando a pasarte de conspiranoico xDDDDDD

Señor negrofuturo...veamos si sus comentarios están creando escuela... eso que asoma en el chart de ETH puede ser un HCH himbertido?


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Jul 2017)

Venga joder ya solo os falta salir con que nos van a soltar el rollo del contacto con extraterrestres. Centrar el tema que se os va de las manos.

Otra joya infravalorada... a mi parecer : IO/COIN

[IOC][ I/O Digital ] I/O Coin - Blockchain Ecosystem - DIONS - CHAMELEON

I/O Coin (IOC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## marnitako (22 Jul 2017)

Alguno habéis probado bots de trading tipo Gekko o cryptotrader?
Estoy valorando esta opción por probar a ver, ya que el mundo de la especulación en corto no va, y para especular a largo no hay que ser muy listo, sabemos que terminarán subiendo mucho. XD


----------



## stiff upper lip (22 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Las élites no quieren MadMax, quieren control, ergo RBU de bits y un chip para hacerlo bien sencillo.
> 
> Pase la mano por aquí abuelo, ve? Ya está pagado... la marca de la bestia. Cuidado pues.
> 
> ...



Para eso no hacen falta las cryptos, se puede hacer con el fiat.


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Jul 2017)

qué más da quien haya inventado las cryptos... lo único que queda claro es que sin ellas nuestra vida ya no tiene sentido y están aquí para quedarse ya que hay muchos intereses invertidos en ellas...y aún falta por aterrizar wall street


----------



## paketazo (22 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué más da quien haya inventado las cryptos... lo único que queda claro es que sin ellas nuestra vida ya no tiene sentido y están aquí para quedarse ya que hay muchos intereses invertidos en ellas...y aún falta por aterrizar wall street





No sé si nuestra vida tendría o no sentido sin cryptos...supongo que el mundo seguiría igual.

De lo que no tengo dudas es que no hubiera leido a algunos personajes muy interesantes por este foro.

Cuando Alxemi lo abrió éramos 4 gatos...y ahora la gente se ha "culturizado" 

Como en los tiempos de la fiebre del oro americana...dónde aparece la mina se monta el pueblo...veremos si se convierte en ciudad y luego en estado.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## Portador del Caos (22 Jul 2017)

El tamaño de la blockchain de ETH sigue descontrolado (Actualmente ya tiene un tamaño de 229GB y aumenta unos 2GB por día :::: ). No quiero imaginarme como se podrá gestionar esto cuando los hijos de ETH comiencen a funcionar de verdad...

En un nodo ETH, el uso de la CPU ronda el 65%, mientras que en uno de BTC el 14%. (En un ordenador con un nodo BTC podríamos trabajar sin problemas, en uno con un nodo ETH ni de coña.)

La tormenta que comenzó hace unas semanas, la estoy pasando con el 95% de las posiciones en BTC y en mi wallet, y de momento me esta saliendo bien. Cuando todo haya pasado y sepa si tengo una o varias versiones de BTC en mis manos. Mi plan es sondear de nuevo IOTA, que creo que tiene mucho potencial, pero que sigue siendo cara actualmente.


----------



## Abner (22 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> No hagais caso al clapham , a veces el HALOPERIDOL ( generico ) no funciona y se inventa cosas . Como que vamos de cabeza al prepucio ...
> Ops sorry , precipicio . El clapham , elegido uno de los 50 primeros cubanos del mundo mundial en encryptar un wallet de Bitcoin ( el QT )
> siglo XVI o 2013 , no esta muy seguro ...ve las cosas diferentemente
> El cryptotulipan esta en modo burbuja . Lo cual es una buena noticia paraquien esta *VENDIENDO* pues obtiene mas pasta por menos crypto
> ...



Estoy desconectado de las criptos desde que vi que bitcoin jamás sería utilizado como moneda real por no escalar el número de transacciones. Ves alguna alternativa realista de criptomoneda?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (22 Jul 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> El tamaño de la blockchain de ETH sigue descontrolado (Actualmente ya tiene un tamaño de 229GB y aumenta unos 2GB por día :::: ). No quiero imaginarme como se podrá gestionar esto cuando los hijos de ETH comiencen a funcionar de verdad...



Conceptualmente - hace siglos que no programo niente y ni entonces a primer nivel - , creo que todo pasará por estrategias tipo "plug and play" , tangenciales...del corte de las sidechains hacia BTC...y no lo digo especialmente por ETH , cuyos resets en agenda doy por sentado que deslumbrarán, sino también por el propio BTC...o Dash , cuyo planteamiento, sorprenderá sin duda , tanto por la "vuelta" tecnolǵica que traerá seguro, como por la declaración/redefinición estratégica que llevará adjunta - personalmente, espero más "excelencia monetaria " que la orientación rematadamente popular de hace unos meses , pues el contexto es distinto ...pero ya veremos. 

Los "packs cerrados" plataformas-prestaciones dan miedito con los niveles de movimiento en el que se esá entrando. Todo ha cambiado...pero ahora, todos los retos nadan en pastizales de respaldo y pese a que seguirá habiendo marrones puntuales, cada vez son de eserar menos / anque las cagadas a este nivel serán magníficas /.

IOTA ha estado a casi la mitad que ahora mismo - y un quinto de su precio de salida - ...ya se daban por sentado petadas que pueden aparecer, pero el personal no espera y queda claro que al mínimo empujón, el FOMO se apunta a un bombardeo . Una pena, porque atractiva suena, y mucho...yo prefiero no atenderla demasiado y si acaso caerá algo testimonial por si peta cuando cubra debidamente 3 ó 4 posiciones que entiendo más "redondas" y en las que no me siento tan forzado a tragar por el despendole de la pepitada, cosa que me joroba bastante.

Lo que está zumbando muy solidamente desde hace meses, por cierto, es Next. Menos modelnita, pero completísima, con cuajo y veteranía , sin muchos desvaríos deprecio... da gusto meterle unos toques de vez en cuando. Y me intriga Antshares , a un paso serio de darle una vuelta y ponerse en 2 dígitos ..me encantaría que tuviese fundamentos para hacer pie desde ahí y asumir un rol protagonista. / algunainminencia ya habá prevista según apuntó creo que fue Tío Argyle , aún a nvel de mero "lavado de cara-imagen" /.


----------



## paketazo (22 Jul 2017)

*Clapham* ciertamente creo que te automedicas...pero bueno, como casi el 99% de los seres humanos. 

Unos con lorazepam recetado por sus psiquiatra con clínica en el centro de la gran ciudad de 150$ la consulta, otros, fumandose la hierba que cultivan en la maceta de la terraza, y los que más, con unas cuantas cervezas cuando tienen un rato para ello.

Hablas de ponzis...como has demostrado no ser uninepto al 100%, no es necesario que te recuerde que el mayor ponzi que se ha creado jamás es con el que pagas el tabaco, el pan, o a la "Magdalena"

Todos sabemos que si mañana la población mundial quisiera disponer del 100% del capital que tenemos en la banca comercial no lograríamos obtener ni el 10%

Sabes lo que Chipre, lo Grecia, Venezuela, el pasado argentino, media África negra, parte de Asia y sus divisas precarias...¿ponzi?

Bueno, yo lo cogería con pinzas...aquí desde el minuto 1, se han puesto las cartas BTC sobre la mesa, el que ha querido, ha minado o ha comprado...ya fuera para atesorar, especular, usarlo como medio de pago, o para realizar trasferencias "opacas"...no se ha obligado a nadie.

Intenta no usar el fiat...¿no es fácil verdad?...y eso es por que te obligan directa e indirectamente a aceptarlo...o sea que ya no es fiat, es una imposición gubernamental.

Y esa imposición se respalda en los ejercitos, las cárceles, leyes hechas a medida...

Da igual que tarde 1 o 20 años, pero si queremos un futuro libre (para nosotros ya lo dudo), el poder económico ha de descentralizarse...cada ser humano ha de ser su propio gestor/banco.

Si no dejas prestada a tu mujer/novia/novio en manos de un desconocido, ¿como somos tan idiotas de dejarles nuestro trabajo y sudor a banqueros sin escrupulos?

niet!... prefiero un BTC lento, caro y libre...que una VISA rápida, brillante y centralizada.

La tecnología proveerá.

Dadle los thanks a Clapham, se los merece por imaginativo.

Buena tarde.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Jul 2017)

A que cryptomoneda creéis que se pasarán los bitcoñeros cuando empiece a cundir el pánico?


----------



## davitin (22 Jul 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> A que cryptomoneda creéis que se pasarán los bitcoñeros cuando empiece a cundir el pánico?



Lo mismo ni cunde el panico....mucha gente esta dispuesta a aguantar sus bitcoins y que sea lo que dios quiera...aunque habria que ver lo que piensan los que de verdad tienen cantidades importantes...esos son los que pueden provocar una hecatombe si empiezan a vender...estaran dispuestos a arriesgar?

Como moneda refugio pueden utilizar cualquiera del top 10 (aunque yo lo dejaria mas bien en el top 5), o incluso pasar sus bitcoins a tether (yo he tenido pasta en tether y doy fe de que la moneda aguanta la paridad con el dolar).

Qui lo sa.


----------



## tele_dirigido (22 Jul 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> A que cryptomoneda creéis que se pasarán los bitcoñeros cuando empiece a cundir el pánico?




Hay que regalar los bitcoins a ETHEREUM...apunta...

ETHEREUM, ETHEREUM, ETHEREUM..., MUEREHTE, MUEREHTE, MUEREHTE...

GLUPPSSS


----------



## paketazo (22 Jul 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> A que cryptomoneda creéis que se pasarán los bitcoñeros cuando empiece a cundir el pánico?



No estoy seguro que haya pánico...incluso es posible que se vea al final un pánico inverso y suba.

Lo que el mercado espera, no es lo que descontará. Hace nada estabamos en 1900$ ahora cerca de 3000$ y cada vez más cerca del momento crucial.

Ha tenido tiempo para bajar a los infiernos y no lo ha hecho...no os dais cuenta que esto estaba hace 3 telediarios a 300$ y todos especulaban que ya no subiría más.

No os dejeis influenciar por noticias sensacionalistas...mirar como os digo siempre los movimientos del top 100 de rich list en BTC u otras y vereis si hay o no movimientos.


Yo por ejemplo en Dash, mientras vea que el top 50 no mueve ficha ¿para que narices la voy a mover yo?

Centraros en datos objetivos no en especulaciones amparadas por opiniones de personas que no conoceis.

Si sale un tio en bitcointalk o reddit diciendo que esto va a 300$ y lo medio argumenta con 4 chorradas, aparecen 1000 idolatrandolo (los que están esperando comprar barato)...lo mismo si sale uno que dice se irá a 10K.

Datos objetivos en la medida de nuestras posibilidades.

En cuanto a refugios...no creo que haya refugios si BTC se va al guano... pero como dicen los compañeros, supongo que USDT podría ser lo menos volatil.

Lo que dudo que suceda es que baje BTC y suba ETH, LTC, XRP, Dash...en una proporción similar.

Pero bueno, cada día aprendo algo nuevo aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## serlec (22 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo mismo ni cunde el panico....mucha gente esta dispuesta a aguantar sus bitcoins y que sea lo que dios quiera...aunque habria que ver lo que piensan los que de verdad tienen cantidades importantes...esos son los que pueden provocar una hecatombe si empiezan a vender...estaran dispuestos a arriesgar?
> 
> Como moneda refugio pueden utilizar cualquiera del top 10 (aunque yo lo dejaria mas bien en el top 5), o incluso pasar sus bitcoins a tether (yo he tenido pasta en tether y doy fe de que la moneda aguanta la paridad con el dolar).
> 
> Qui lo sa.



Por muy tranquilo que sea el 1 de agosto creo que habrá movimiento y bajada de BTC, yo ahora esperaré pacientemente y entonces cargaré, no creéis que después habrá un buen subidón? Yo tengo el ETH ahí parado estabilizado el muy cabrito, pensé que con la alianza de empresas iría como un tiro pero parece que por ahora no...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (22 Jul 2017)

Alguien tiene bancor? Alguien confia en el proyecto? Estoy pensando en comprar para guardarlos a largo plazo, no creeis q esta super devaluada ahora mismo?


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

El patrón del oro fue meado oficialmente en el 71. Desde entonces el valor del FIAT es humo, la mierda vale lo que ellos quieren que valga hasta que les convenga.

En el nuevo juego están los que se tocan las pelotas viviendo de pm y moldeando las reglas del juego, los que compran/venden y los que reman.

Obviamente el 90% está remando y el 87% de ellos son seres de luz que ignoran el juego de comprar barato y vender caro o hacer hold.

Luego está el 3% que se crean fiestas con el 9% que compran/venden.

La deuda global no entrará en cryptoworld, por lo que llegará el día (tarjetas cryptos) que el FIAT recibirá el corte y todos los que se hayan quedado con sus papeles en el balcolchon no les valdrá nada.

Dudo que los listos permita que todos los buenos remadores, seres de luz,... Se les permita salvar su dinero. Los valores de las cryptos alcanzarían verdaderas locuras, dando desorbitados beneficios a los que estamos dentro.

Lo bueno de todo esto es que lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina (días/semanas) 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Jul 2017)

es fácil pasar de usdt a fiat??


----------



## paketazo (22 Jul 2017)

Bueno, pues me quedo en free ride en waves (ROI 50%). 110% en una semana...el resto, pues lo meto en wagger y me coloco con 20K fichas...creo que en unos días le pueden dar algo de vidilla.

Y todo obtenido en lo que va de año con 50€ que me propuse y me propongo hacer un 100X

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## davitin (22 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Alguien tiene bancor? Alguien confia en el proyecto? Estoy pensando en comprar para guardarlos a largo plazo, no creeis q esta super devaluada ahora mismo?



Yo tengo bancor...ahora esta a mas de dos dolares, y a llegado a estar a 1...yo creo que si llegara a valer bastante...pero no jodamos, en este hilo se anuncia un proyecto, hay un hipe de la hostia y ya no se vuelve a hablar mas (recuerdo que no habia dia en que se no se hablara de bancor en este hilo, eso hace semanas)...

Tengo que echarle un ojo al hilo de bancor de bitcointalk, para saber como va la cosa hay que ir a las fuentes::

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 16:33 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> es fácil pasar de usdt a fiat??



En kraken creo que se puede pasar de usdt a fiat.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo tengo bancor...ahora esta a mas de dos dolares, y a llegado a estar a 1...yo creo que si llegara a valer bastante...pero no jodamos, en este hilo se anuncia un proyecto, hay un hipe de la hostia y ya no se vuelve a hablar mas (recuerdo que no habia dia en que se no se hablara de bancor en este hilo, eso hace semanas)...
> 
> Tengo que echarle un ojo al hilo de bancor de bitcointalk, para saber como va la cosa hay que ir a las fuentes::



En Bancor van a pasar muchas cosas. De momento Stox.com ya va a trabajar con ellos, y pronto se podrá usar el intercambiador con una interfaz amigable y se podrán crear nuevos tokens.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Jul 2017)

Divad, yo con todo ésto de Ethereum tengo un poco de mal rollo. Me explico. 
Muchas veces has puesto todas las grandes corporaciones que están detrás y que son las que dirigen el mundo de forma cruel y que nos tratan como ganado. Yo creo como tú que Ethereum y sus hijas,como las sueles llamar, se impondrán a Bitcoin y demás, porque el poder es el poder y al final si queremos sacar tajada, tendremos que meter nuestro dinero ahí. Pero reflexionando...,no puedo dejar de recordar el hilo de Aynrandiano de Tiro a errar de jabalí,que de ser cierta su teoría, al mezclarnos voluntariamente con Ethereum y tal..., es como estar dando nuestra bendición a toda ésa Élite, para que haga la barbaridades que hacen para ganar dinero y poder, también a costa de nosotros. 
Perdón a los demás por meter aquí éste comentario conspiranoico,pero me interesa,la verdad.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (22 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo tengo bancor...ahora esta a mas de dos dolares, y a llegado a estar a 1...yo creo que si llegara a valer bastante...pero no jodamos, en este hilo se anuncia un proyecto, hay un hipe de la hostia y ya no se vuelve a hablar mas (recuerdo que no habia dia en que se no se hablara de bancor en este hilo, eso hace semanas)...
> 
> Tengo que echarle un ojo al hilo de bancor de bitcointalk, para saber como va la cosa hay que ir a las fuentes::
> 
> ...




Pero ahi es cuando hay q comprar, cuando estan olvidadas, pero a la mimima q hagan algo decente subira bastante.


----------



## davitin (22 Jul 2017)

Otra que esta a buen precio es la de firstblood...ahora esta a 80 centavos o asi, pero a llegado a estar a casi 4...estos hacen eventos y toda la vaina, no se como andaran.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Jul 2017)

Ya estoy creyendo que la bajada a 60b y de nuevo subida a 95b, (y creo que pronto será 100b y podriamos llegar de nuevo a los 115b antes del 1 de Agosto), estaba diseñada para generar un efecto psicologico de que en el criptoworld las cosas bajan pero suben pronto y así no generar pánico para la bajada descomunal que se viene... La gente creerá que habrá una pronta recuperación....pero no será así. El criptoworld se recuperará sin duda...pero no va a ser rápido.


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo tengo bancor...ahora esta a mas de dos dolares, y a llegado a estar a 1...yo creo que si llegara a valer bastante...pero no jodamos, en este hilo se anuncia un proyecto, hay un hipe de la hostia y ya no se vuelve a hablar mas (recuerdo que no habia dia en que se no se hablara de bancor en este hilo, eso hace semanas)...
> 
> Tengo que echarle un ojo al hilo de bancor de bitcointalk, para saber como va la cosa hay que ir a las fuentes::
> 
> ...



me refiero a Fiat del de verdad.. del que se puede sacar con tarjeta de crédito en tu cajero...


----------



## stiff upper lip (22 Jul 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Divad, yo con todo ésto de Ethereum tengo un poco de mal rollo. Me explico.
> Muchas veces has puesto todas las grandes corporaciones que están detrás y que son las que dirigen el mundo de forma cruel y que nos tratan como ganado. Yo creo como tú que Ethereum y sus hijas,como las sueles llamar, se impondrán a Bitcoin y demás, porque el poder es el poder y al final si queremos sacar tajada, tendremos que meter nuestro dinero ahí. Pero reflexionando...,no puedo dejar de recordar el hilo de Aynrandiano de Tiro a errar de jabalí,que de ser cierta su teoría, al mezclarnos voluntariamente con Ethereum y tal..., es como estar dando nuestra bendición a toda ésa Élite, para que haga la barbaridades que hacen para ganar dinero y poder, también a costa de nosotros.
> Perdón a los demás por meter aquí éste comentario conspiranoico,pero me interesa,la verdad.



Exacto, por eso yo no toco ethereum ni con un palo.


----------



## jashita (22 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Con tarjetas BitPay puedes sacar dinero fiat en el cajero de tu cuenta en bitcoins . UQUID tiene para Ripple , Dash y Bitcoin ...
> De momento no tiene para PIVX ...
> Eso si ...hoy tienes 3000 $ ( al cambio ) y manana tienes 2700 $ , pasado 4000 $ y tres dias despues 660 $ :8:
> Asi no hay quien se vaya de vacaciones ...



En Bitshares tienes USD, EUR y CNY para bajarse comodamente a fiat.
Siento dar la txapa con BTS, pero es que estoy encantado con su agilidad. Además, tiene pasarela con BTC y puedo pasar directamente a la cuenta BTC de la VISA de Bitpay.


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me pierdo cuando dices que FIAT= Cero, Y criptos =Infinito.
> 
> Me puedes decir en qué unidades estará expresado Infinito?



Desde que abolieron el patrón oro del dolar ya comenzó el festival para vender humo a precio de oro.

El $ sea una reserva valor importante por su polla, porque la tiene más grande al igual que el resto que también juegan a medírsela imprimiendo billetes respaldados por unión de pollas que se pusieron de acuerdo en hacer con el cortijo lo que les salieran de las pelotas. Cuando se comprende esto, es más fácil de comprender que todo está manipulado.

cryptos = infinito el tiempo lo dirá, lo que sí refleja blockchain es que las cartas han de estar a la vista y las pollas no pueden ir por libre, sino que todos se reúnen ETH y desde ahí tejen su nuevo cortijo.



cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Divad, yo con todo ésto de Ethereum tengo un poco de mal rollo. Me explico.
> Muchas veces has puesto todas las grandes corporaciones que están detrás y que son las que dirigen el mundo de forma cruel y que nos tratan como ganado. Yo creo como tú que Ethereum y sus hijas,como las sueles llamar, se impondrán a Bitcoin y demás, porque el poder es el poder y al final si queremos sacar tajada, tendremos que meter nuestro dinero ahí. Pero reflexionando...,no puedo dejar de recordar el hilo de Aynrandiano de Tiro a errar de jabalí,que de ser cierta su teoría, al mezclarnos voluntariamente con Ethereum y tal..., es como estar dando nuestra bendición a toda ésa Élite, para que haga la barbaridades que hacen para ganar dinero y poder, también a costa de nosotros.
> Perdón a los demás por meter aquí éste comentario conspiranoico,pero me interesa,la verdad.



Es muy sencillo, invierte en otras cryptos que no haya ningún listo detrás y si suena la campana te felicitaré, sino, pues no pasa nada. El juego ha sido creado por los listos y se lo follan como les da la gana (llevan milenios igual, ahora no harán ninguna excepción, solo que han decidido que vivamos todos de buen rollo (logo ETH doble pirámide). Los bots están para balancear las cryptos, proponer un "ataque" entrarían en acción los bots para mantener en equilibrio cryptoworld. 

Desde 1988 en The Economist ya nos llevan avisando lo que tendremos de aquí a nada... 

Solamente tenemos que evitar el chip...
El papa francisco apoya públicamente la implantacion del chip para- 017...

De lo contrario no servirá de nada hacerles el juego a los listos si después con un chip puedes desaparecer en cualquier momento :fiufiu:


----------



## djun (22 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> es fácil pasar de usdt a fiat??



En algunos echanges posiblemente puedas pasar de USDT a fiat dólares por ejemplo (no lo sé seguro, no lo he mirado). Pero en todo caso en muchos Exchanges sí es fácil pasar de USDT a Bitcoin, o a ETH, y desde estas coins luego pasarías a dólares o euros, que te los ingresarían a tu cuenta del Banco.


----------



## thanthalas (22 Jul 2017)

Jajajaja,eso es vivan las cryptos!!!
Esta el mercado animado,lastima ser tan novato...


----------



## psiloman (22 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El Divad tiene razon ...
> El clapham no puede utilizar su tarjeta del banco yanki mas de tres veces seguidas ( excepto Amazon , eBay y domiciliaciones porque le bloquean la transaccion ) . Asi que ahora tiene que mandar dinero a su cuenta en Barclays ( que esta en UK para poder usar su tarjeta de Barclays
> Con una tarjeta BitPay ( que no ha encargado todavia ) nadie te bloquea tu propio dinero . Siempre y cuando sea en los limites establecidos
> ( 400 $ diarios o algo asi )
> ...



A ver en qué quedamos!, cada vez que dices que no a las criptos vendo, y cada vez que te da por comprar PIVX, Waves y compañía compro. Aclarate que esto es un sinvivir, me creas más estrés que el HF de BTC!.

Me tienes mareado y lo peor es que me fríen a comisiones en los exchanges con tanto comprar y vender  , te he dado un Thanks porque al final te vas a hacer Cryptiano, ya estás atrapado, un saludo Clapham.

Edito: Ironic Mode Off, por si no se había notado.


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> BTS Bitshares va a tener una buena subida









Acertaste

Yo entré y con el 10% de beneficio me deshice una parte, de momento mantendo la otra que parece que se forma un banderin


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Jul 2017)

Pregunta de principiante, por qué ripple por ejemplo tiene un precio tan bajo comparado con otras cryptos que mueven muchísimo menos, como por ejemplo veritaseum?
Y otra pregunta, como veis cara al futuro Status,parece un buen proyecto. Me interesa también la Ico de Kin.


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Pregunta de principiante, por qué ripple por ejemplo tiene un precio tan bajo comparado con otras cryptos que mueven muchísimo menos, como por ejemplo veritaseum?
> Y otra pregunta, como veis cara al futuro Status,parece un buen proyecto. Me interesa también la Ico de Kin.



El precio depende del número de coins en circulación, por ejemplo ripple tiene en circulación 38,291,387,790 mientras que btc tiene 16,462,175
Cuanto más coins se pongan en circulación más bajo será el precio, en igualdad de condiciones. (Es lo mismo tener 10 billetes de 5$ que uno de 50$)
Por eso para "comparar" criptos lo que se hace es fijarse en el "market cap" (multiplicar la ultima cotización por el número de coins en circulación)

Aquí puedes verlo

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Chicosalchicha (22 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> A ver en qué quedamos!, cada vez que dices que no a las criptos vendo, y cada vez que te da por comprar PIVX, Waves y compañía compro. Aclarate que esto es un sinvivir, me creas más estrés que el HF de BTC!.
> 
> Me tienes mareado y lo peor es que me fríen a comisiones en los exchanges con tanto comprar y vender  , te he dado un Thanks porque al final te vas a hacer Cryptiano, ya estás atrapado, un saludo Clapham.



Es q a quien se le ocurre...si el clapham cambia cada 2 dias de opinion.


----------



## psiloman (22 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Es q a quien se le ocurre...si el clapham cambia cada 2 dias de opinion.



Supongo que sabrás que era ironía..., aunque si es cierto que llevo Waves y PIVX.

Por cierto vaya tirón de Game y Factom, entre otras. Y de las nuevas, Status pasa de +81% ahora mismo. Ayer compré unas pocas.


----------



## davitin (22 Jul 2017)

Como se interpreta la laterabilidad de ETH?


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como se interpreta la laterabilidad de ETH?



consolidación


----------



## Divad (22 Jul 2017)

Antes de que venga la tormenta para las exchanges... por siiii acaso, me guardo las chapas en la cartera.



Spoiler












Con que cada cryptotulipan suba a unos 1000$ ya me puedo dar por satisfecho para que mi familia y amigos podamos sonreír tranquilamente en el NWO :rolleye:

Lo mismo hago con LTC y Statis..

Tantearé el terreno de guerra con unas chapas por siii acaso sale bien 8:


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> He estado mirando wagger en Tidex. Pregunta de novato, ¿cómo cojones va éso?. La gráfica parece una señal digital. Arriba, abajo, bum, bum, de golpe. Muy poco movimiento, diferencia brutal entre órdenes de compra y venta, tan brutal como la gráfica claro.
> 
> Al final alguien cede y decide comprar/vender un monton de fichas a un 20 o 30% de diferencia? No lo pillo...
> 
> ...



En Tidex apenas hay volumen:

Wagerr (WGR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

El tomamte está en el exchanger de waves.

De todos modos, ahora mismo es una coin que acaba de nacer, apenas tiene semanas de vida, y por lo tanto apenas tiene volumen, demanda, oferta...

Estas coins, si te interesa el proyecto, han de tratarse con mucho cuidado, pues tanto te saltan un 1000% en una semana, como te tienen 6 meses en lateral aburrido.

Yo tengo poco metido aquí...menos si considero que todo partió de una inversión inicial de 50$...pero al cambio actual llevo sobre 1250$.

Si la coin se lista en un exchanger más masivo, pues subirá, si saca plataforma de apuestas, subirá, si los developers están en las bahamas fundiendo la pasta de la ICO, no subirá...

Estoy dentro por que especulativamente estoy convencido que va a dar una mordida buena de un 3X al menos desde estos precios...pero a parte, si el proyecto empieza a acaparar algo de fundamento (un software funcional), pues ganará seguidores a medio plazo.

Es un cara o cruz, como casi todo, y si quieres ocmprar, mejor en waves eschanger ahora mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## Antonius Block (23 Jul 2017)

La próxima aprobación del SegWit en Bitcoin ha descartado la posibilidad de un eventual HardFork ahora en agosto. Es eso lo que le ha dado y le dará gasolina durante las próximas semanas y lo que le frenaba manteniendo su precio estable el último mes y medio.

Despejadas las dudas, observamos cómo la "BTC Dominance" ha pasado, en muy poco tiempo, del 37% al 48%, lo cual desde mi punto de vista confirma la teoría anterior.

También ha coincidido temporalmente con alguna mala noticia que ha salpicado con mala publicidad a Ethereum, como el hackeo de la página de CoinDash.

Hasta ahora veíamos que cuando el BTC caía todas las cryptos seguían su tendencia pero en un mayor porcentaje, y lo mismo viceversa. Ello establece una clara diferencia entre este último meneo de cotizaciones y las anteriores, ya que en esta ocasión el BTC al subir no arrastró las demás monedas con la misma fuerza.

Por tanto, todo lo dicho lo veo un reflejo de la rivalidad que mantienen BTC y Ethereum. Desde marzo Ethereum tomaba la iniciativa pero ahora BTC responde con unanimidad y abriendo la puerta a incluir en su protocolo más cosas.

Sin embargo, si incluimos todas las tokens que usan red Ethereum en su porcentaje de capitalización, veríamos el panorama desde una perspectiva diferente. 

Quizás la rivalidad es más reñida de lo que parecía y es el momento de tener cuidado con todo lo que tenga que ver con Ethereum, al "responder" el ecosistema Bitcoin en la carrera por dominar el mundo cripto que mantienen ambas organizaciones.


----------



## davitin (23 Jul 2017)

Buff.

Numeritos verdes por doquier y pequeña escapada hacia adelante de eth (y de otras).

No creo que esto pegue ya bajon....presiento que nos aproximamos a un subidon como el que catapulto al criptoworld hace 3 meses, vamos al siguiente level.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Jul 2017)

Yo con wagerr voy a largo plazo, con lo q tiran las apuestas, a poco q la metan en bitrex etc.. se va al dolar, mirad round q llego a estar a 2$


----------



## kokoliso1 (23 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo con wagerr voy a largo plazo, con lo q tiran las apuestas, a poco q la metan en bitrex etc.. se va al dolar, mirad round q llego a estar a 2$



Yo también holdeo wagerr, está casi a precio de ICO empezó a 5 centimos y creo que está a 6 o 7, cuando lancen la plataforma se verá.

De todas maneras el token actual no es el definitivo.


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Yo también holdeo wagerr, está casi a precio de ICO empezó a 5 centimos y creo que está a 6 o 7, cuando lancen la plataforma se verá.
> 
> De todas maneras el token actual no es el definitivo.



donde se compran wager y donde puedo ver en qué consiste el proyecto, equipo e hitos que han conseguido o van s conseguir??


----------



## jorge (23 Jul 2017)

Estoy intentando entrar en KRAKEN, BITTREX y en COINMARKETCAP y están caídas.
QUÉ COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO????


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Jul 2017)

Joder con voise, creo q la menciono clapham por aqui.


----------



## Depeche (23 Jul 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> BTS Bitshares va a tener una buena subida



Si alguien me hizo caso y compró en Bitshares me alegro mucho, está teniendo una gran subida.


----------



## kokoliso1 (23 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> donde se compran wager y donde puedo ver en qué consiste el proyecto, equipo e hitos que han conseguido o van s conseguir??



En su web puedes seguirlos
Wagerr.com - the betting blockchain.

Respecto a comprarlas, tienes que instalar la cartera de waves y comprar waves en algún exchange y enviártelas a tu cartera, luego ya en esa cartera hay un mercado puedes comprar wagerr por waves o por bitcoin, pero es necesario tener algún wave para las comisiones.

Waves Platform | Blockchain for the people

Yo compré unos pocos en la ICO y los estoy holdeando, los waves se pueden prestar y te pagan en tokens de mineros.


----------



## horik (23 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> donde se compran wager y donde puedo ver en qué consiste el proyecto, equipo e hitos que han conseguido o van s conseguir??



Por lo poco que he leído, parece que es un blockchain de apuestas deportivas, que permite apostar y también crear Oracle Masternode para que tu seas la casa y ganes gracias a las cuotas.
Hablando de cuotas, la mitad de esas van a los que tengan Oracle Masternodes y la otra mitad se quema, desaparece.








Wagerr.com - the betting blockchain.


----------



## Albertezz (23 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En Tidex apenas hay volumen:
> 
> Wagerr (WGR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



me puedes explicar como has pasado de 50$ en wagerr a más de 1000 si el precio ico fué de 5 cents y como mucho ha llegado a estar en su pico a 8 centimos? 

saludos.


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Jul 2017)

pero veis futuro a wager?? me refiero, buenos desarrollos, alguna empresa externa que se interese, gente participando?? etc etc??


----------



## juli (23 Jul 2017)

Mañana se presenta oficialmente Neo ( mutación de Antsahres ). En su hilo de btctalk, recomiendan dejar un día sin usar las wallets, sin prisa.



Spoiler



[youtube]GUictNsU2JI[/youtube]




O se hunde por algún marrón...o a 2 cifras como elefante en cacharrería. Ayer, coin más meneada en Bittrex.


Spoiler


----------



## Albertezz (23 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> pero veis futuro a wager?? me refiero, buenos desarrollos, alguna empresa externa que se interese, gente participando?? etc etc??



no se sabe, date cuenta que NO HAY NADA AÚN, y faltan MUCHOS MESES, para que saquen algo. Yo metí 25k y hasta mediados del año que viene no voy a mirar como van, de momento por como hablan y tal si que me parece gente seria y a nada que hagan bien la cosa puede irse a un valor de 1$ por token o más.


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Jul 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> no se sabe, date cuenta que NO HAY NADA AÚN, y faltan MUCHOS MESES, para que saquen algo. Yo metí 25k y hasta mediados del año que viene no voy a mirar como van, de momento por como hablan y tal si que me parece gente seria y a nada que hagan bien la cosa puede irse a un valor de 1$ por token o más.



el sector de apuestas es muy jugoso...

son los primeros en mezclar apuestas con criptos?? si es así y lo hacen bien puede ser un petardazo

supongo que roadmap y número de coins en circulación está en su página web, no??


----------



## species8472 (23 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Mañana se presenta oficialmente Neo ( mutación de Antsahres ). En su hilo de btctalk, recomiendan dejar un día sin usar las wallets, sin prisa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Puedes explicar que es NEO en que consiste para que que sirve, sus ventajas, etc?


----------



## Albertezz (23 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el sector de apuestas es muy jugoso...
> 
> son los primeros en mezclar apuestas con criptos?? si es así y lo hacen bien puede ser un petardazo
> 
> supongo que roadmap y número de coins en circulación está en su página web, no??



los datos están en su web, pero lo mejor siempre es pasarse por el slack oficial y el telegram


----------



## Pirro (23 Jul 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> no se sabe, date cuenta que NO HAY NADA AÚN, y faltan MUCHOS MESES, para que saquen algo. Yo metí 25k y hasta mediados del año que viene no voy a mirar como van, de momento por como hablan y tal si que me parece gente seria y a nada que hagan bien la cosa puede irse a un valor de 1$ por token o más.



De "muchos meses" nada. El equipo se comprometió a hacer el testnet "late Q3". En cristiano, finales de septiembre.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Mañana se presenta oficialmente Neo ( mutación de Antsahres ). En su hilo de btctalk, recomiendan dejar un día sin usar las wallets, sin prisa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada malo que decir sobre el proyecto pero con el nombre se han lucido. Neo trae malos recuerdos a más de un bitcoinero añejo.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2017 at 15:05 ----------

Por cierto la que está subiendo como un cohete es Status


----------



## juli (23 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Nada malo que decir sobre el proyecto pero con el nombre se han lucido. Neo trae malos recuerdos a más de un bitcoinero añejo.



Jajaja...cuente, cuente batallitas de la abuela, please... 

/ O sea, que Neo, sosias de ETH y chinorri imperialista...si no hacen un bote de veteranos en reddit para una mochila bomba... / 

__________________________________

Un par de cosas, Andy : 

- Taas a días del reparto sólo tiene ya Mysterium en rojo...impensable hace una o 2 semanas.  Si sigue esa tendencia, lo mismo redondeo posición en unos días. / Su estartegia es entrar en ICO ...y soltar en los primeros picos ? ...NO veo rastro en su panel de Bancor y otras en las que entró...y sí pequeños movimientos en exchanges ienso: /

- Le has echado una lectura , siquiera en diagonal a MINEREUM alguna vez ? . LLeva ya un x3 en los último días. 

Un saludo.








species8472 dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar que es NEO en que consiste para que que sirve, sus ventajas, etc?



Pues plataforma de perfil ETH y asiático , pieza que falta en el Top Ten tras la huella china evidente en el mismísimo BTC y una LTC tecnológicamente dotada para mayores empeños YA, pero no tan YA como NEO que se supone saldrá copn smarts contracts & etc a machete de serie - a partir de mañana veremos - . Táctica expansiva sobre un planteamiento expansivo / assets en cascada / , con rewards por HODL de cara a dinamizar la moneda, etc ... No demasiada info, pero suficiente para mí .

Para más, hay buen arsenal en youtube , a mí por sencillez , buena exposición y claridad , me gusta éste :

[youtube]Bax9tcpXa-U[/youtube]


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Jajaja...cuente, cuente batallitas de la abuela, please...
> 
> / O sea, que Neo, sosias de ETH y chinorri imperialista...si no hacen un bote de veteranos en reddit para una mochila bomba... /
> 
> ...



Pues allá por 2013 apareció un tipo llamado Danny Brewster que vendió la moto a un montón de gente (servidor incluido) y pretendía crear una empresa para la adopción masiva de Bitcoin llamada Neo. Recaudó una buena pasta (nada que ver con las ICOs de hoy en día pero mucho para la época), creó la empresa en Chipre, convenció a Andreas Antonopoulos para que se uniera al proyecto, abrió oficinas e incluso lanzó una campaña de anuncios en la TV chipriota.

[YOUTUBE]OGe9DHrgFN4[/Youtube]

[Youtube]V0mJRTLDrP4[/Youtube]

Lo último que se supo de él es que se iba a reunir con el Cysec (reguladores financieros) para obtener una licencia. Después de la supuesta reunión desapareció y ni siquiera los empleados de la empresa sabían nada de él. Más adelante se supo que había gastado el dinero en cosas como coches de lujo y que había huido del país. Chipre dictó una orden de arresto internacional que hasta donde se sabe nunca llegó a hacerse efectiva, porque hoy 4 años después el tipo vuelve a estar activo blogueando como "gurú bitcoinero".

En cuanto a Minereum: sí, vi uno de tus posts y me lo apunté en la lista pero tengo tantas cosas entre manos que aún no he podido echarle un vistazo. Vuelvo a tomar nota, cuando termine de leerme el whitepaper de Stox (creo que voy a estar un poco involucrado en el proyecto, ya daré más detalles) me lo estudiaré detenidamente.

Taas, después de toda la marea que ha afectado cryptolandia, ha salido bastante fortalecido. En ningún momento cayó por debajo del precio ICO y sigue prometiendo. Su estrategia hasta donde entiendo es mixta, tanto grades a corto plazo como inversiones a largo. Ahora mismo no sabría decirte qué hicieron con Bancor. Vamos a ver qué pasa con el reparto de dividendos, yo de momento hodleo.


----------



## Albertezz (23 Jul 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> De "muchos meses" nada. El equipo se comprometió a hacer el testnet "late Q3". En cristiano, finales de septiembre.



testnet es una cosa, y sacar algo solido, vendible y del que se pueda hacer marketing es otra bien distinta y eso hasta 2018 no va a suceder, es en ese momento cuando se disparará el precio, si lo que sacan no da arcadas, y es a lo que yo me refería


----------



## kokoliso1 (23 Jul 2017)

Sobre ICOs me ha gustado esta que está en marcha, DDF, he metido medio ETH a ver que sale, es un puro fondo de inversión en dominios web y en criptomonedas.


Tienen un Webinar el día 25 para explicar cómo evaluar ICOs puede ser entretenido.
Initial Coin Offering Is Live - DDF - Digital Developers Fund


No os fiéis de nadie, claro, ya sabéis que tanto las ICO como la bolsa es como jugar a la ruleta.


----------



## davitin (23 Jul 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> me puedes explicar como has pasado de 50$ en wagerr a más de 1000 si el precio ico fué de 5 cents y como mucho ha llegado a estar en su pico a 8 centimos?
> 
> saludos.



Jojojojojojojojo


----------



## clakar (23 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Sobre ICOs me ha gustado esta que está en marcha, DDF, he metido medio ETH a ver que sale, es un puro fondo de inversión en dominios web y en criptomonedas.
> 
> 
> Tienen un Webinar el día 25 para explicar cómo evaluar ICOs puede ser entretenido.
> ...



Lo de las ICO's es la mayor tomadura de pelo que he visto en mi vida. El timo de la estampita del 2017...


----------



## kokoliso1 (23 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Lo de las ICO's es la mayor tomadura de pelo que he visto en mi vida. El timo de la estampita del 2017...



Para mi la de EOS es la más rara, tiene mucho hype en este momento pero si te la lees bien, dice simplemente que todo lo que envíes pasa a ser suyo y los tokens no valen para nada, ellos sacarán un software abierto y si alguien lo quiere usar pues vale....

De todos modos he ganado algo comprando y vendiendo EOS en el exchange.

Al final me quedaré unas pocas por si dan el pelotazo.


----------



## clakar (23 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Para mi la de EOS es la más rara, tiene mucho hype en este momento pero si te la lees bien, dice simplemente que todo lo que envíes pasa a ser suyo y los tokens no valen para nada, ellos sacarán un software abierto y si alguien lo quiere usar pues vale....
> 
> De todos modos he ganado algo comprando y vendiendo EOS en el exchange.
> 
> Al final me quedaré unas pocas por si dan el pelotazo.



Vamos, que es regalar la pasta a 4 frikis de Silicon Valley para "ver si suena la flauta".

Tened mucho cuidado, que en lo de las criptos hay mucho listo...


----------



## juli (23 Jul 2017)

Joder, Andy...que el cuento de la abuela valía sin rulos...que calidad de foreo, por dios !!! 

Minereum es particularísimo, ya verás, pero no demasiado entendible paa el user domestico, pues su minería sale de un proceso atípico - no de equipos dedicados, sino de la propia dinámica del token , aunque ignoro en qué modo exactamente - .

A mí me recuerda a un Digibyte / sé que no tiene buena prensa - ...pero con idéntica comunidad fervorosa y juvenil...pero con devs crrantes e ilusionados al oto lado, no el cowboy zanganete de DIGIBYTE, que curraba menos que el robotito y tenía hastala web central hecha unos zorros. En fin, se percibe buena químca. Tato, que cada vez que sacan alguna aplicación nueva - la creación de tokens era un smart contract de corta-pega, 100% code que no menea cualquiera - , genera un feed back instantáneo , los devs retocan en cuestiń de días, etc...se ve gente ilusionada y con recursos.

Lo de las genesis addres ha sido un tema controvertido, pues los que pillaron debían tener en cierto modola sartén por el mango / por lo poco quepillo, algo así como un pool de minería por el que pasar por narices / pero en esta nueva "ampliación" , creo que se van a poder pillar por coins originales - las de MNE, no las nuevas , que ni idea si se llamarán igual, etc - .

Va...creo que entre algún post anterior y éste , "algo" ya apunto para hacerse una idea - que nadie se la tome al dedillo ni mucho menos , eh ? - .

Va, ya contarás si finalmente tienes un rato, me da que para perder unos minutos, vale pena...un saludo.


----------



## Albertezz (23 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Jojojojojojojojo



???????????


----------



## perico949 (23 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Lo de las ICO's es la mayor tomadura de pelo que he visto en mi vida. El timo de la estampita del 2017...



Es que es muy fácil timar. Yo veo que un 1% pueden ser proyectos serios o al menos con utilidades reales y un proyecto medianamente desarrollado, un 19% son tiradas de dados con ideas que son buenas pero sin proyecto alguno previo, y un 80% son copias de otras ico, osea sacacuartos, o peor aún, milongas tecnológicas que no entiende ni cristo e invendibles, o el sumun, scam puro. 

Yo he entrado en una PREICO con 43% de dto. (IMMLA) porque vengo del sector y sé, que futuro tiene porque "sirve", por la confiabilidad de los contratos inteligentes Y porque toca todo aquello que es importante en el sector ligistico-transporte. Entregas, fidelidad de los contratos, pagos inmediatos contra entrega, averías reguladas por CMR, Haya, u otros convenios nacionales, etc, etc. 

MAERSK está haciendo pruebas con IBM con la blockchain, pero lo que consigan será propio y no para vender (creo) 

Ahora bien, no sé si estos tipos son de fiar, pero como creo en el proyecto, pues si me la cuelan, sé a lo que venía.

Pero como esto va de especulación, creo que se le puede sacar un x5 (en un año)


----------



## Albertezz (23 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Lo de las ICO's es la mayor tomadura de pelo que he visto en mi vida. El timo de la estampita del 2017...



eso es porque eres novato y/o has entrado desde la ico de BAT, antes han dado mucho pero que mucha pasta y todavía las hay que dan dinero, pero claro hay que rebuscar entre la mierda.


----------



## Pirro (23 Jul 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> testnet es una cosa, y sacar algo solido, vendible y del que se pueda hacer marketing es otra bien distinta y eso hasta 2018 no va a suceder, es en ese momento cuando se disparará el precio, si lo que sacan no da arcadas, y es a lo que yo me refería



Entiendo que el testnet es la constatación de que hay una blockchain y unas wallets operativas o en condiciones de estarlo, además de unos token de verdad. Vamos, será la prueba de que no se han fundido toda la pasta de la ICO en barcos y putas. Para mí ese es el punto de inflexión.


----------



## plus ultra (23 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Lo de las ICO's es la mayor tomadura de pelo que he visto en mi vida. El timo de la estampita del 2017...




No me gustan la ICO no son mi mercado de inversión salvo alguna ase algún tiempo,pero tampoco las puedes denominar timo en general,conozco gente que ha ganado mucho dinero con ellas al igual que con las criptos,como lo he ganado yo y otros muchos.

También he visto muchos invertir por ejemplo en XRP,DGB,ETH en pleno pico y luego al caer y ver que lo que invirtieron vale 3 veces menos empiezan a despotricar que los han timado. 

Hay una diferencia muy grande entre un negocio/inversión y un timo,no es lo mismo que alguien cree una ICO para recolectar € y largarse a las bahamas la semana que viene (TIMO) y un mal proyecto el cual no tiene ningun futuro
creado por sub-programadores que a duras penas podrían crear una app.

Si metes tus € en un proyecto el cual es recaudar para que 2 españoles  abran en ARABIA SAUDITA una cerveceria por que no hay ninguna por lo que sera un pelotazo y luego no llega a nada,no por que los 2 susodichos desaparezcan con los € sino que se van a AS y los encierran,eso no es un timo es que usted es muy mal inversor.

Antes de entrar en un NEGOCIO y hacer una INVERSION,uno tiene que saber donde se mete,en las ICO leerte el white paper,luego mirar quien son sus dev,te recomiendo leer un poquito pensamiento critico especialmente en el tema de informarte de las fuentes que dan las noticias con las que tu debes sacar tus conclusiones.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Jul 2017)

Os recomiendo q le echeis un vistazo a mass.cloud esta en presale 1 eth= 1300 mass
Total supply 61millones.

Estoy en un grupo de un chaval de bitcointalk q es un crack y ha metido 90 eth ahi, estan todos metiendole bastante caña.

Yo estoy pensando en meter un par de eth.

La funcion de mass es basicamente comprar masternodos (dash,etc..) y repartir dividendos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Os recomiendo q le echeis un vistazo a mass.cloud esta en presale 1 eth= 1300 mass
> Total supply 61millones.
> 
> Estoy en un grupo de un chaval de bitcointalk q es un crack y ha metido 90 eth ahi, estan todos metiendole bastante caña.
> ...



Cuando metas me cuentas, porque he estado mirando y no pide ningún registro ni nada, ni dirección ni nada, sólo que les hagas el ingreso desde tu wallet. Enviarán algún token o algo así a la dirección de wallet desde la que reciben o cómo va el tema?


----------



## species8472 (23 Jul 2017)

Con 10.000 euros que 10 o 5 cryptos son las que veís más adecuadas para hacer hold durante 2 o 3 a años y en que proporción cada una?


----------



## kokoliso1 (23 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El PIVX le huele al clapham un poco a tomadura de pelo ...
> Un coin que valia hasta ayer 4 centavos de pronto esta en los 2.30 $ sin hacer nada mas que lanzar un par de videos muy chulos ...
> HUMMM ...El cliente de reddcoin tampoco funciona para Window
> Entre los hackeos a la princesa Buterina , los peligros del TO FORK OR NOT TO FORK ...THAT IS THE ...pos eso ...
> ...




El cliente de Reddcoin para windows funciona sin problemas, lo tengo hace 15 días funcionando la versión 2.0.0 y reparte un 5% de interes en reddcoins más o menos, paga a los 12 días o así, claro que la pequeña cantidad que tengo puede que tenga la culpa de que tarde tanto en pagar algo.


----------



## Divad (23 Jul 2017)

Ni se te ocurra volver a cryptolandia Clapham! ::

Amazon Go llega a Europa: tiendas sin empleados ni cajeros donde pagarás cuando salgas del local

Gracias por la información Chicosalchicha


----------



## djun (23 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ha intentado bajarse el wallet para Window de PIVX y no funciona y tambien el wallet para IOS y tampoco funciona ...
> Seguramente es culpa del clapham ...pero no le esta haciendo gracia
> El PIVX le huele al clapham un poco a tomadura de pelo ...
> Un coin que valia hasta ayer 4 centavos de pronto esta en los 2.30 $ sin hacer nada mas que lanzar un par de videos muy chulos ...
> ...



La wallet de PIVX en windows creo que antes funcionaba mal, pero esos problemas me parece que ya lo habían resuelto. ¿Hay alguien que lo pueda confirmar? ¿Dá problemas el cliente de PIVX en windows?


----------



## serlec (23 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> El cliente de Reddcoin para windows funciona sin problemas, lo tengo hace 15 días funcionando la versión 2.0.0 y reparte un 5% de interes en reddcoins más o menos, paga a los 12 días o así, claro que la pequeña cantidad que tengo puede que tenga la culpa de que tarde tanto en pagar algo.



Aún pensáis que vale la pena invertir en Reddcoin o ya pasó el tren están a más de 3 dólares?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kokoliso1 (23 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Aún pensáis que vale la pena invertir en Reddcoin o ya pasó el tren están a más de 3 dólares?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



¿Reddcoin a 3$? será otra moneda, están a 49 Shatoshis, o 0,001 dólares


----------



## Claudius (23 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Os recomiendo q le echeis un vistazo a mass.cloud esta en presale 1 eth= 1300 mass
> Total supply 61millones.
> 
> Estoy en un grupo de un chaval de bitcointalk q es un crack y ha metido 90 eth ahi, estan todos metiendole bastante caña.
> ...



Entonces habrá que comprar más Dash. :Baile:


----------



## juli (23 Jul 2017)

djun dijo:


> La wallet de PIVX en windows creo que antes funcionaba mal, pero esos problemas me parece que ya lo habían resuelto. ¿Hay alguien que lo pueda confirmar? ¿Dá problemas el cliente de PIVX en windows?



Con la última versión, no...dicen.

Yo sigo con la anterior...evita cerrar PIVX subitamente...si se va la corriente o cortas con él en marcha, no vuelve a arrancar.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Jul 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Cuando metas me cuentas, porque he estado mirando y no pide ningún registro ni nada, ni dirección ni nada, sólo que les hagas el ingreso desde tu wallet. Enviarán algún token o algo así a la dirección de wallet desde la que reciben o cómo va el tema?



Si, por ejemolo desde myetherwallet, y ellos te mandan alli las coins.


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Entonces habrá que comprar más Dash. :Baile:



Probablemente me arrepentiré media vida por no haber completado cuando pude el puñado de Dash que me faltaba para el nodo...me decía...cuando baje un pelín los pillo...

Ahora ese puñado que me falta ya es un monto de mucho cuidado y dudo mucho que pueda permitirme el lujo de de poder agenciarme uno.

Por cierto, la semana pasada eran 4625 hoy ya son 4631...personalmente, cuando superó los 100$ pensaba que no seguirían subiendo los holders de masternodos, y sin embargo desde entonces hasta a ahora no han parado de subir.


El número de wallets era la semana pasada 308000 y hoy 312500...

Veremos si los holders siguen acumulando, para mi es el mejor indicador de que la coin permanece sana.

Buenas noches, y buena semana.


----------



## Divad (23 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> El Benzos cualquier día saca su coin y la lía parda...



El proyecto mass.cloud nace de la mano de Softvision 


Spoiler












Sobre amazon recomiendo la siguiente lectura ^^
AWS | Cloud Computing - Servicios de informática en la nube


----------



## Claudius (23 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Probablemente me arrepentiré media vida por no haber completado cuando pude el puñado de Dash que me faltaba para el nodo...me decía...cuando baje un pelín los pillo...
> 
> Ahora ese puñado que me falta ya es un monto de mucho cuidado y dudo mucho que pueda permitirme el lujo de de poder agenciarme uno.
> 
> ...



Siempre te quedará PIVX 

En la hoja de ruta de evolution, se contemplaba que la tenencia de Dash en *carteras evolution* recibirían una recompensa (supongo que ínfima, pero mejor que tener el dinero en paypal parado), así como tienes el dinero en un depósito bancario. Es posible que parte de las rewards fueran a ese fin.
Pero de momento de ese tema no se ha hablado mucho.

Ahora el tema son la evolución de los MN al siguiente nivel para hacer más rápidas las transacciones.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Probablemente me arrepentiré media vida por no haber completado cuando pude el puñado de Dash que me faltaba para el nodo...me decía...cuando baje un pelín los pillo...
> 
> Ahora ese puñado que me falta ya es un monto de mucho cuidado y dudo mucho que pueda permitirme el lujo de de poder agenciarme uno.
> 
> ...



Paketazo tu todo lo q tocas lo conviertes en oro jeje tampoco puedes quejarte xD

Como se q llevas wagerr estoy mas tranquilo jaja


----------



## juli (24 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Taas, después de toda la marea que ha afectado cryptolandia, ha salido bastante fortalecido. En ningún momento cayó por debajo del precio ICO y sigue prometiendo. Su estrategia hasta donde entiendo es mixta, tanto grades a corto plazo como inversiones a largo. Ahora mismo no sabría decirte qué hicieron con Bancor. Vamos a ver qué pasa con el reparto de dividendos, yo de momento hodleo.



Parece que quien quiera dividendos con Taas se va a tener que rascar el bolsillo , pues zumba a buen ritmo / pero será una incógnita hasta el último minuto, yo ya tuve la de BCAP y fue pachanguita en néctar - aunque " se supone" que hacían caja en dólares y no revalorizaron ni ethers ni btcs y blablabla... - / 

Mysterium de paso, también con verdes muy buenos / aunque la verdad es que creo que son 100.000 coins y no debería influír tanto en el "bote"...pero por las puras formas, molaría al menos quedarse a rás en ello también /...en fin, a cruzar los dedos, que ésto hace 4 telediarios pintaba catastrófico y queda mucho partido hasta el reparto.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Parece que quien quiera dividendos con Taas se va a tener que rascar el bolsillo , pues zumba a buen ritmo / pero será una incógnita hasta el último minuto, yo ya tuve la de BCAP y fue pachanguita en néctar - aunque " se supone" que hacían caja en dólares y no revalorizaron ni ethers ni btcs y blablabla... - /
> 
> Mysterium de paso, también con verdes muy buenos / aunque la verdad es que creo que son 100.000 coins y no debería influír tanto en el "bote"...pero por las puras formas, molaría al menos quedarse a rás en ello también /...en fin, a cruzar los dedos, que ésto hace 4 telediarios pintaba catastrófico y queda mucho partido hasta el reparto.



Sí, pinta bien, y eso que la herramienta de auditoría sigue siendo bastante críptica y no se entiende muy bien lo que está pasando. 

Estuve mirando lo de Minereum y aunque no termino de entender muy bien la utilidad sí que parece novedoso y tiene un market cap bastante reducido que es tentador. Lo que no me gusta tanto es que sólo está en exchanges marginales donde no me hace gracia meter pasta, pero bueno, igual creo que me animaré a lanzar unas chapas.


----------



## Merlin (24 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El 23 de Septiembre de 2017 ¿Qué Pasará? - YouTube



¿Otra vez el tipo este? ¿Y otra vez el 23 de Septiembre? Para el que no lo conozca, el tío este ya hizo otro vídeo sobre la misma temática hace dos años, también hablando sobre el 23 de Septiembre pero de 2015'y como siempre, no pasó nada. 

Mirad cómo esta vez ha desactivado los comentarios y tiene miles de dislikes. Menudo charlatán.


----------



## Divad (24 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> El 23 de Septiembre de 2017 ¿Qué Pasará? - YouTube



Podría ser la "muerte" de Bitcoin y el reino de los judíos (ETH) se pondrían a "trabajar" por estar todos unidos.



Spoiler



Los listos nos crean el guión y las señales sirven para guiar el camino de lo que ocurrirá... La portada the economist del 1988 es de hace 29 años y ya lo dejan bien claro.


Spoiler















La marca de la bestia será el chip, tocará moverse... Qué tal si vamos haciendo campaña? Ellos siguen el guión, nosotros podemos añadir actualizaciones si nos unimos...


----------



## juli (24 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Estuve mirando lo de Minereum y aunque no termino de entender muy bien la utilidad sí que parece novedoso y tiene un market cap bastante reducido que es tentador. Lo que no me gusta tanto es que sólo está en exchanges marginales donde no me hace gracia meter pasta, pero bueno, igual creo que me animaré a lanzar unas chapas.



Bueno...lo de los exchanges es un martirio para cargar, la oferta es pírrica y muy poco ajustada a precios de mercado, gente con 4 coins que rasca o no mueve ficha...por supuesto, sin dejar nada allí...pero al final, supongo que es incomodidad y paciencia y ya está, no lo veo gran problema...echarle tiempo y ya está.

Hay varios puntos en el planteamiento que sí cojean...o no están cerrados y éso sí es jodido.

Las primeras direcciones génesis / carteras que canalizan todo el proceso de minado / fueron pocas e influyen en todo el "flow" / de hecho, en este 2.0 le meten mano y no por puro "sorteo" como las iniciales. Éso hay que comprenderlo o es ir a ciegas.

Igualmente, la manera en que se va a expandir. Si la expansión es amplia y asequible y parece que ligada a la inicial, reducida como bien indicas, las fichas actuales pueden pillar un latigazo bestial ...pero es otra cosa que hay que aclarar al detalle...o lo mismo que en el punto 1, palos de ciego.

EL resto de la liturgia, crecimiento por actividad "física" , expansión vía creación de tokens... importante, pero nle veo riesgo, o no primordial, de atrancar la idea.

Es atractiva pero es complicada. Y me parece que si entras, lo haces igual que yo...y este proyecto NO ES SENCILLO, con lo que no se haría bien y es jugar con fuego.

Hace falta alguien que comprenda el concepto de minería , lo interprete y valore. Todo apunta a que una vez hecho ésto, el planteamiento es de lo más atractivo...pero sin acotar fondo y forma, jugamosa la ruleta.´y sabemos que así, no se hace. 

Es jodido y más en una propuesta que pinta apartarse de lo habitual y un atractivo de ésos que te pasas semanas buscando entre criptofotocopias que no aportan nada más que "nombre de modita " , por no hablar del atractivo de su precio aún, que lo haría asequible a todo el forerío...pero, por lo visto, es lo que hay / aunque el coraje que da para pasar al segundo siguiente a la ametralladora de giliposts de que disfrutamos en el hilo, no lo quita nadie /.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 07:55 ----------

y al hilo de Taas y los fondos de himbersión en criptos...la veda de Iconmi con su plataforma del día 1 , abierta de par en par y queda una semana mínimo. A ver dónde acaba el 2damún, pero pinta bien bruto.

_____________________

Antshares muda a NEO hoy.


----------



## vyk (24 Jul 2017)

En Iconomi está aumentando el volumen. Ojo que el 1 de Agosto estrenan la plataforma y puede ser un auténtico pelotazo.


----------



## serlec (24 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> ¿Reddcoin a 3$? será otra moneda, están a 49 Shatoshis, o 0,001 dólares



Cierto no se lo que habré mirado, está a 0.0014$

---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 10:25 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Probablemente me arrepentiré media vida por no haber completado cuando pude el puñado de Dash que me faltaba para el nodo...me decía...cuando baje un pelín los pillo...
> 
> Ahora ese puñado que me falta ya es un monto de mucho cuidado y dudo mucho que pueda permitirme el lujo de de poder agenciarme uno.
> 
> ...



estaba pensando en invertir en DASH la consideras buena inversión hasta finales de año? Ha tenido muy buen comportamiento estos días. Otra que me tienta es WAVES ha retrocedido un poco y a lo mejor es momento de entrar...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jul 2017)

Menuda ostia de Wagerr, me parece que han sacado más tokens en circulación y de ahí esa bajada.

De momento voy palmando en todas las ICO que he entrado, y no son pocas, está claro que casi todo lo que se compró en junio fue una ruina, mal momento para descubrir este mundillo desde luego.


----------



## jashita (24 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Cierto no se lo que habré mirado, está a 0.0014$
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 10:25 ----------
> 
> estaba pensando en invertir en DASH la consideras buena inversión hasta finales de año? Ha tenido muy buen comportamiento estos días. Otra que me tienta es WAVES ha retrocedido un poco y a lo mejor es momento de entrar...









Como diría Divad, a WAVES le espera una buena corrida. 

---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 11:40 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Menuda ostia de Wagerr, me parece que han sacado más tokens en circulación y de ahí esa bajada.
> 
> De momento voy palmando en todas las ICO que he entrado, y no son pocas, está claro que casi todo lo que se compró en junio fue una ruina, mal momento para descubrir este mundillo desde luego.



Pues se ha recuperado enseguida.






Como se ha comentado por atrás: suele ser mejor esperar a que la ICO acabe en el mercado y cuando halla tocado suelo un par de veces, decidir si entrar o no.
Yo desde que entré, a finales de Mayo, llevo un 300% aprox de revalorización, y eso que soy impaciente y liquido posiciones perdiendo si veo otras que van arriba.
Hago pequeños paquetes de 0.04BTC y hago mete-sacas, para reducir la exposición, ya que no hay tiempo material de estudiar todos los proyectos, y aunque sea bueno, igual ni el mercado lo valora igual o los peces gordos tumban continuamente el valor para adquirirlo más barato.
En cualquier caso el mundo cripto es una necesidad para nosotros por la amenaza continua de embargos, y los proyectos sobre los que ando pivotando son BTS y BTC. BTC como reserva de valor y BTS como utilitaria.

Un saludo a todos, y no perdamos de vista que estamos juntos en esto y hemos de ayudarnos entre todos contra enemigos comunes, aunque tengamos nuestras rencillas como todos los hermanos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Menuda ostia de Wagerr, me parece que han sacado más tokens en circulación y de ahí esa bajada.
> 
> De momento voy palmando en todas las ICO que he entrado, y no son pocas, está claro que casi todo lo que se compró en junio fue una ruina, mal momento para descubrir este mundillo desde luego.



No os distraigais con la cotización de wagerr de momento.

La están moviendo (los que venden y compran están siendo los mismos)

Apenas se mueve volumen de holders.

Los pumpers que querian dar el pelotazo ya se han salido casi todos, el resto saldrán sobre 0,12$, y lo que no vendan, serán los que saquen tajada.

No han soltado más tokers, hay los que hay 200M, otra cosa es que estén en la web de wagerr o se hayan trasladado a los exchangers.

Vender ahora creo que es tontería, pero bueno, cada cual con su pasta...

Mínimo recomiendo esperar a verla en exchanger "decentillo", o ver su plataforma.



serlec dijo:


> [/COLOR] estaba pensando en invertir en DASH la consideras buena inversión hasta finales de año? Ha tenido muy buen comportamiento estos días. Otra que me tienta es WAVES ha retrocedido un poco y a lo mejor es momento de entrar...



waves la veo con potencial a la sombra de ETH, y Dash, pues para mi, es una gran alternativa a BTC que subsana algunos problemillas como escalabilidad, anonimato, velocidad...y muchas otras cosas.

Un saludo


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...lo de los exchanges es un martirio para cargar, la oferta es pírrica y muy poco ajustada a precios de mercado, gente con 4 coins que rasca o no mueve ficha...por supuesto, sin dejar nada allí...pero al final, supongo que es incomodidad y paciencia y ya está, no lo veo gran problema...echarle tiempo y ya está.
> 
> Hay varios puntos en el planteamiento que sí cojean...o no están cerrados y éso sí es jodido.
> 
> ...



Bueno he metido unas chapas en Livecoin, he comprado unos pocos MNE y ahora no los puedo sacar :
Me mandan unos emails con códigos para confirmar la retirada pero no hay donde meterlos... si cuando digo que estos shitxchangers me dan urticaria es por algo.


----------



## vyk (24 Jul 2017)

No perdáis el tren de Iconomi, cabrones.


----------



## Depeche (24 Jul 2017)

La que dará muchísimo dinero es DECENT, ya avisé hace unos dias y sigo diciendo que va a ser la bomba Decent, es la cripto donde tengo más dinero invertido y espero que haga un x50 como mínimo de aquí a enero, escrito queda.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 12:04 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> DECENT sigue siendo mi favorita.



Este dia os avisé


----------



## serlec (24 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No os distraigais con la cotización de wagerr de momento.
> 
> La están moviendo (los que venden y compran están siendo los mismos)
> 
> ...



Pues reparto al 50% de mi exiguo capital en DASH y WAVES, si puedo comprar algo porque envié BTC a Bittrex y lo tengo hace un rato pendiente "Confirmations temporarily increased to 6 due to BIP-91" supongo que tardará un poco más de la cuenta...


----------



## Albertezz (24 Jul 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> La que dará muchísimo dinero es DECENT, ya avisé hace unos dias y sigo diciendo que va a ser la bomba Decent, es la cripto donde tengo más dinero invertido y espero que haga un x50 como mínimo de aquí a enero, escrito queda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 12:04 ----------
> 
> ...



pienso lo mismo, pero en más tiempo. Creo que de aqui a 2 años decent puede rondar los 50$ o incluso los 100$. Yo entré a 1$, que putada no haber esperado


----------



## jorge (24 Jul 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> La que dará muchísimo dinero es DECENT, ya avisé hace unos dias y sigo diciendo que va a ser la bomba Decent, es la cripto donde tengo más dinero invertido y espero que haga un x50 como mínimo de aquí a enero, escrito queda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 12:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Por qué te gusta tanto DECENT?


----------



## serlec (24 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> No perdáis el tren de Iconomi, cabrones.



Pues nada reparto de chapas DASH, WAVES y ICN a ver que pasa...


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jul 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> La que dará muchísimo dinero es DECENT, ya avisé hace unos dias y sigo diciendo que va a ser la bomba Decent, es la cripto donde tengo más dinero invertido y espero que haga un x50 como mínimo de aquí a enero, escrito queda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 12:04 ----------
> 
> ...



cuál es la web de decent??


----------



## Depeche (24 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cuál es la web de decent??



DECENT


----------



## Claudius (24 Jul 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Con 10.000 euros que 10 o 5 cryptos son las que veís más adecuadas para hacer hold durante 2 o 3 a años y en que proporción cada una?



Como inversión estilo bono, con Dash irías sobrado. Si cuando salga evolution se establece la recompensa con un tipo de interés a sus wallet. Sería como tener un Bono. 
Cotiza en un mercado, y además te da un % de interés, aunque sea irrisorio.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 13:42 ----------




serlec dijo:


> Cierto no se lo que habré mirado, está a 0.0014$
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 10:25 ----------
> 
> estaba pensando en invertir en DASH la consideras buena inversión hasta finales de año? Ha tenido muy buen comportamiento estos días. Otra que me tienta es WAVES ha retrocedido un poco y a lo mejor es momento de entrar...



Lo acabo de poner, lo va a petar. Alguien se apuesta algún Dash? 

*EDITO:* no quiero jugar con ventaja,  
Conferencias a empresarios que se van a iniciar en Caracas, durante 1 año, una por mes.

DASH Caracas (@dashcaracas) on Twitter


----------



## serlec (24 Jul 2017)

Mi estrategia en BTC pasa por pillar el 31 de Julio, seguro que antes del bloqueo de los exchangues baja por coj... esperemos que a los 2200 que nos augura el Clapman y después rezar para que tenga un buen pump en la reapertura, que pensáis?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (24 Jul 2017)

Bip Bip Bip!!!Noticias de última hora.
Ataque chino!! 

On August 1st 2017, We the People will breathe new life into Bitcoin.

A group of miners, developers, investors, and bitcoin users will upgrade the Bitcoin protocol as specified by the User Activated Hard Fork (UAHF).
Fork Date: 2017-08-01 12:20 p.m. UTC

Bitcoin Cash | Home
What is Bitcoin Cash and why are supporters anti-SegWitx2? : Bitcoin


----------



## serlec (24 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> No perdáis el tren de Iconomi, cabrones.



Previsión para ICN ? Me he tirado a la piscina sin mirar si había agua, responsabilidad mía por supuesto, inducido por una enorme vela verde, hasta dónde crees que puede llegar?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jul 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> DECENT



qué añade de novedad está moneda que vaya a ser realmente útil para la sociedad??
la función de decent no es la misma que la de pirate bay o kickasstorrent??

porque la gente usaría decent y no un programa de descargas??


----------



## vyk (24 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Previsión para ICN ? Me he tirado a la piscina sin mirar si había agua, responsabilidad mía por supuesto, inducido por una enorme vela verde, hasta dónde crees que puede llegar?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Vaya por delante que no me hago responsable de decisiones ajenas.

Según el equipo el lanzamiento de la plataforma está previsto para el 1 de Agosto *o antes*. En el corto plazo espero que llegue a los 10 dólares. A partir de ahí...


----------



## serlec (24 Jul 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Vaya por delante que no me hago responsable de decisiones ajenas.
> 
> Según el equipo el lanzamiento de la plataforma está previsto para el 1 de Agosto *o antes
> *. En el corto plazo espero que llegue a los 10 dólares. A partir de ahí...



Por supuesto como te he dicho me he dejado abducir por un vela verde prominente, si pierdo mi inversión mala suerte, solo quería conocer plazos de tiempo y previsión, gracias

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (24 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Por supuesto como te he dicho me he dejado abducir por un vela verde prominente, si pierdo mi inversión mala suerte, solo quería conocer plazos de tiempo y previsión, gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Se rumorea que el lanzamiento es inminente...quien sabe. Yo aunque toque los 10 voy a seguir, porque veo a un equipo comprometido.


----------



## p_pin (24 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bip Bip Bip!!!Noticias de última hora.
> Ataque chino!!
> 
> On August 1st 2017, We the People will breathe new life into Bitcoin.
> ...



Bitcoin cash
....Han elegido bien el nombre:

Reportaje: La estafa de Bitcoin Cash afectó al menos a 100 mil personas en Bolivia | Urgentebo
https://criptonoticias.com/sucesos/paso-bitcoin-cash-bolivia-ola-arrestos/#axzz4njsrsdzy
Alertan que 'Bitcoin Cash' usa esquema de estafa piramidal - La Razón
http://www.erbol.com.bo/noticia/seg...ados_por_bitcoin_cash_querian_devolver_dinero


----------



## Mercyless (24 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cuál es la web de decent??



Ando perdido en este mundo, metí algo en BTC, LTC Y ETH en Coinbase.

Donde se puede invertir en Decent?


Depeche dijo:


> DECENT


----------



## p_pin (24 Jul 2017)

En bittrex está Decent, no sé si en alguno más


----------



## serlec (24 Jul 2017)

Una pregunta de novato, tanto en ICN como WAVES es necesario pasar por BTC o ETH para salir a FIAT, es decir cuando quiera retirar voy a depender de la cotización en ese momento de BTC o ETH no? Si alguien me puede aclarar este punto, gracias.


----------



## paketazo (24 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato, tanto en ICN como WAVES es necesario pasar por BTC o ETH para salir a FIAT, es decir cuando quiera retirar voy a depender de la cotización en ese momento de BTC o ETH no? Si alguien me puede aclarar este punto, gracias.



Waves (WAVES) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Iconomi (ICN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

ahí tienes los markets dónde se negocia y los pares para calcular el tipo de cambio.

Por ejemplo hay cambio waves/USD en el waves exchange.


Un saludo


----------



## thanthalas (24 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ni un misero THANKS ...
> LITERALMENTE ...Ni un misero THANKS . Y eso que el clapham venia esta morning con ganas de currarse un post suculento estilo NF y hablar de ondas de Kondratiev y otras variables para explicar por que el clapham
> cree que vamos a caer a los 2200 $ y a finales de ano llegaremos a
> bueno , da igual ...el clapham , cuya metodologia es una mezcla entre empirismo algoritmo e intuicion ni se inmuta . El timing es todo .
> ...



Te doy un thanks desde aquí que aún no puedo jaja....no nos dejes en ascuas hombre

---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 16:51 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Como inversión estilo bono, con Dash irías sobrado. Si cuando salga evolution se establece la recompensa con un tipo de interés a sus wallet. Sería como tener un Bono.
> Cotiza en un mercado, y además te da un % de interés, aunque sea irrisorio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2017 at 13:42 ----------
> ...



Hola Claudius!!!.Este año estuve a punto de ponerme a minar Dash,pero solo leía opiniones malas,que era solo marketing ect..le auguras hoy en día un buen futuro?Aún estoy a tiempo de empezar, gracias


----------



## davitin (24 Jul 2017)

Esta el market cap sospechosamente estable, no? ni sube ni baja.


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Off topic parcial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No aguanto los vídeos de robot leyendo textos


----------



## Chicosalchicha (24 Jul 2017)

2,5 ETH para MASS, a ver q tal va la cosa.
aqui alguna info:

TRANSPARENCY & TRUST
We want to be as transparent and open as possible, while also offering the most security for all token holders. All wallets under the control of the team will be multi-signature wallets to ensure a higher level of security and accountability. Once the ICO ends, the remaining funds (after we receive our 10% share), will be transferred to a new smart contract that will act on behalf of the pool. This contract will perform the following actions:
Publish outgoing Ethereum addresses with a waiting period of one week before funds are sent.
Publish all staking and masternode wallet addresses along with their transactions to both the blockchain and our website.
Publish all exchange wallet addresses along with their transactions to both the blockchain and our website.
Transactions above 30% of the entire pool will have a waiting period of one week before being released.
Announce and approve a list of new coins to invest in that the MASS token holders voted on.
Rebalance currencies to ensure no more than 30% of the pool is invested in a single currency.
Currencies that have a 200%+ return when rebalanced will reward all token holders a share of 10% of the return.
Prevent Ethereum transactions to unapproved addresses.
Keep a public record of all outgoing expenditures so that all transactions can be tracked.
Create a kill switch that will liquidate all currencies and convert to Ethereum then release the funds to all token holders. This will only be invoked in case of emergencies

INVESTMENT VOTING

Investment voting is part of our road map, and will be implemented in the near future outside of the original contract. Voting will initially work by allowing token holders the opportunity to vote on supporting new coins. Future improvements will allow token holders to choose where their share of Ethereum is invested. If token holders choose to have their share staked into a single currency, they only get rewards from that currency. Their share of the reward is based on the above formulas, but only to that specific currency and not all investments combined. The rewards could be higher or lower depending on multiple factors, including the number of Ethereum staked, and stability and growth of the coin. This feature will reward token holders that see potential in a supported coin by allowing them to have a greater stake in it.


----------



## Claudius (24 Jul 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Hola Claudius!!!.Este año estuve a punto de ponerme a minar Dash,pero solo leía opiniones malas,que era solo marketing ect..le auguras hoy en día un buen futuro?Aún estoy a tiempo de empezar, gracias



En un párrafo se dice todo: 

_Dash’s name is even modeled after Satoshi’s original vision: digital cash, very reminiscent of the “A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System” title of the Bitcoin whitepaper. *In order to fulfill this goal, Dash’s already low fees will be regularly lowered, it will retain its capacity for instantly confirmed transactions, and its capacity will be increased to handle 4,000 transactions per second and beyond.*
_
Bitcoin Vacated Satoshi's Throne, Who's Next in Line? - Dash Force News


----------



## jorge (24 Jul 2017)

Cómo veis WINGS para entrar ahora?


----------



## Divad (24 Jul 2017)

Dash será la crypto más usada por los americanos, LTC será de los chinos, NEM para los Japos, Aragon (WTF? :,... 

Todas van a tener sus corridas  lo jodido es acertar la dimensión de la corrida :fiufiu::Baile:


----------



## davitin (24 Jul 2017)

Ardo en deseos de saber que coño va a pasar el mes que viene, si es que va a pasar algo...joder, seria genial que subieramos un nuevo nivel de market cap, necesitamos un poco de accion, nos estamos durmiendo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 Jul 2017)

Alguien ha probado el exchange changelly que aparece en coinmarketcap para comprar al instante? Tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jul 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien ha probado el exchange changelly que aparece en coinmarketcap para comprar al instante? Tiene buena pinta.



Yo lo probé en un par de ocasiones y me funcionó bien, además bastante rápido.

Eso sí suele ser carísimo si compras con Euros, si cambias por otra cripto el tipo de cambio es más decente.


----------



## Divad (24 Jul 2017)

Qué tal un hashtag por twitter para ir calentando cryptoworld con el festival del 1 de agosto?

Alguna sugerencia? Etiquetas?

Podemos empezar el viernes a moverlo


----------



## Curiosity (25 Jul 2017)

Hola, llevo en PIVX desde marzo, abril y tengo un problema de sincronización con la Wallet. Si alguien ha trasteado con algunos problemas le agradecería mucho me echara una mano por privado. Muchas gracias. 
He llegado a generar intereses con éxito, pero desde hace unos días tengo la blockchain congelada a espera de 4 días, ya la he reiniciado varias veces.

Saludos

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 00:43 ----------

De paso que entro le voy a dar un par de míseros thanks al Clapham, que nunca le doy desde el móvil.

XD

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 00:46 ----------

Volviendo a lo de PIVX, he consultado un par de FAQS, pero lo que comentaba, la blockchain no me carga al 100% y alguna de mis transacciones no sale en la Wallet.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 00:49 ----------

También me valdría saber como cargar (de manera fácil) el archivo .dat de mi wallet en otra wallet diferente con la blockchain descargada exitosamente (Cosa que conseguí en otro computador)


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2017)

Me hace gracia que se diga que con blockchain no se puede crear dinero de la nada... y las bifurcaciones son cosas que pasan... pero de dónde sale el dinero para contentar a todos? ::

Si tras cada bifurcación vamos a ver un x2... para las próximas TODOS se moverán y querrán su x2... Cuando se encuentre un bug, como usuario hay que exigirles HF :XX: No os parecería absurdo ganar dinero? ::

Magos blancos :XX:
How Coders Hacked Back to ‘Rescue’ $208 Million in Ethereum


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham intento descargarse el WALLET para Windows y el de 64 bits no es compatible , y el de 32 bits esta " missing " .
> Intento cargarse el WALLET de PIVX para IOS y tampoco
> Pero para 500 PIVX el wallet de Coinomi es mas que suficiente .
> Tienes tus coins en la App del Android y no te complicas la vida . Eso del staking es una miseria ...de momento al clapham no le interesa
> ...



La prueba de trabajo para los bots será de vértigo y la de Octubre ya sería destino final: unos estarán en el paraíso a tutti pleni y otros en el paraíso :fiufiu:

Clapham, llevamos años en el foro haciendo el "paripé", comparte la crypto que te han asignado :Baile:ienso:

Es curioso... regalan dinero en cryptoworld y se prefiere ver como dejas escapar miles de oportunidades para ti y los que te rodean. No me quiero creer que los Come Mierdas (


Spoiler



Community Manager


ienso son una realidad y has estado recluido en un cuarto todos estos años... Sabiendo que todo es una ilusión... te marcas un Blesa, Botín, Isidoro, Gil,... y te creas otro escenario donde te puedas tocar mejor las pelotas/ovarios  (ojo! sugerencia, puedes hacer lo que te plazca ). Con lo bonito que es gozar la realidad que compartimos y hacer semejante papel... intriga saber que dan a cambio... Sabiendo que todos somos cocreadores en la realidad que compartimos... lo único que pueden facilitar a cambio es el puente directo de esta realidad a la fuente.



Spoiler



Oportuno... y encima canta como si llegase tarde y nos tuviésemos que espabilar :XX:

[youtube]3cZ6AcP2Q2o[/youtube]
[youtube]oe9IeBkvBCc[/youtube]

Voy a ver el largo 8::Aplauso::Baile:
[youtube]xvguwWW3heo[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , que lo sabe todo no entiende el mensaje .
> El clapham no sabe si El Divad esta siendo saracastico , ironico , ambas cosas o simplemente ha hecho una chapucera imitacion del clapham intentando decir una cosa y la contraria sin que se note . Ahhh , es un Arte
> El clapham con esto de las cryptos pierde dinero .
> Porque el clapham , que gana tres digitos en apenas 3 horas ( o 4 de curro ) lleva dos meses descuidando el negocio por esto.
> ...



Mi mensaje te está diciendo el TODO :Baile:

Cómo puedes perder dinero? Programando la venta según la media general de subida de todas las cryptos (5% y 11%), hay que tener en cuenta la temporada también y más ahora con el festival que han creado. En el mundo virtual; el Bitcoin está en guerra (desarrolladores/listos vs mineros /:XX::::::...) por el control de la "fuente".

Qué cada uno cree con los % que crea, si te pasas de avaricioso no los petas y te quedas masturbándote sin final feliz :XX::: Ahí está la gracia de comprar barato y vender caro. Lo mejor sin duda es compartir con todos el guión de que todos somos "dioses" y podemos estar todos de PM, perooooo... hay quien que acepta ser domesticado con cualquier etiqueta creada por otro SER, es obvio, uno no se conoce a si mismo y entonces no será un "YO", sino que es un "EL" listo quien le lleva de paseo con la correa. 

Qué confirmaciones necesita uno mismo para ser consciente de si mismo? No te basta lo emocional que has creado/deseado/atraído? lo material? Y acaso no has obtenido todo aquello que has deseado independiéntemente fuese "negativo" y "positivo"? Cada momento que está pasando (ahora) es una oportunidad para realizar los límites que uno desea. Si uno no entiende las señales que nos crean (EL)... pues también es normal que no se entere de nada y que todo cuanto ha leído le suene a loco sacado de otra dimensión que por no negarse, seguirá repitiendo patrones...

"Conócete a ti mismo." 

«El universo es mental, sostenido en la mente del TODO» El Kybalion

Hazte un psicoanálisis y solo TU, desconectar de la realidad que compartimos y comienza a ver la película que llevas filmada... Trata de recordar cualquier cosa de la infancia que deseabas y que si no lo tenías MATABAS por ELlo. :XX::: Miles de caprichos hemos ido teniendo en el camino y compartimos caminos con nuestros semejantes. Creamos un guión según los patrones creados por EL, cuando se te enciende la bombilla porque comienzas a experimentar contigo mismo y se acaba creando... Te llevas la segunda confirmación cuando aceptas que has creado lo que creaste 

De la cadena de bloques se crea una bifurcación cuando la unión de YOES se haga realidad. Cada uno registra sus obras de arte dentro de la realidad virtual que nos han creado para que nos entretengamos. Es una forma de decir de los listos lo siguiente:

Me sabe mal la sodomización durante milenios que lleváis, creo que ya me he divertido demasiado y ahora nos podemos divertir todos en la realidad virtual. Si no estáis conectado a la realidad virtual en modo dios, estaréis de igual modo en la realidad que compartimos. Han dejado pendiente el código para entrar en modo dios hasta que los YOES se pongan de acuerdo...

EL, qué haría el 01/08?

Diferentes variables:

1) Respetar a todos los Seres que estamos alimentando el juego y premiarnos aunque haya bifurcaciones, robos,... da igual la crypto que sea, todas valen. Alguna subirá más que otra, pero todas acabarán subiendo y viviremos en PAZ.
2) Nos pones la miel (Bitcoin HF = x2 y ETH cambia a PoS) y una vez nos la da comienzan: los bloqueos, robos,... tonterías que te hacen perderlo todo o casi todo.
3) 1) + EL controla el Kernel con sus amigos. Kalashnikov presenta sus robots "asesinos" autónomos basados en Inteligencia Artificial
4) 2) + 3) - 1) 

YO deseo la 1), pero sino...... la 3) es pasable si el chip lo cambiamos por reconocimiento facial y voz (no hace falta huellas dactilares ya que hay cámaras que te sacan la huella dactilar a distancia, por lo que se puede añadir en el facial) 

Soy como TU, sí, TU! Me lees y te estás leyendo a ti mismo lo que te niegas a aceptar. Puedes seguir negándolo y tratar de silenciarlo creyéndote que es una corazonada, que puede que tenga razón y puede que no... eso, engáñate :Aplauso: 

Igual leyendo más sobre el tema se ve más claro el puzzle 
1) El libro de Sara.
2) El Kybalion.
Dropbox - Libros

Iorana! Disfrutad!


----------



## juli (25 Jul 2017)

Buenas.

Giro con cuajo...con aroma a viejos tiempos.

A los que lleven mínimo desde Enero : La lluvia de pasta regalada de esta primavera se repetirá en plena adopción masiva / funciona ...les funciona...y dejará marejadas de billetes a los que controlan el cotarro...no renunciarán a ello con 5 ó 12 billones de market cap por embucharse 30.000 kilos ahora / . ÉSE es el momento del ROI / y más / , salir de esa tendencia alcista entre la lluvia a todo dios...y los barridos posteriores que los meta en vereda.

El resto , por enorme que suene, es pirotecnia, manoseos vertiginosos del trile , atrezzo del gran timo de Shitland : No joderán la gran teta , no hasta que suelte la última gota de leche ...lo de ahora son 4 chavos de 8 frikis, poco más.

Suerte y cabeza. Y ante todo, mucha calma.


__________________________________________

Agosto está PETÁO de blockchains que hacen cosas...haciendo cosas. La última la acabo de pillar , pinta descomunal y despeja alguna incógnita importante, voy confirmando.

Palomitas.


----------



## tio_argyle (25 Jul 2017)

Parece la enésima sacudida del arbol... ¿antes del gran baile?


----------



## davitin (25 Jul 2017)

Otra "caidita de roma"?


----------



## Divad (25 Jul 2017)

De los globos sonda a los hechos
Una empresa implantará chips a sus empleados para facilitarles la vida

...........

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> De los globos sonda a los hechos
> Una empresa implantará chips a sus empleados para facilitarles la vida
> 
> ...........
> ...



Incluso reclutan voluntarios, me resulta dantesco que alguien se preste a ello. ¿Tanto le cuesta a la gente tener la tarjeta de empleado en el bolsillo?


----------



## serlec (25 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Incluso reclutan voluntarios, me resulta dantesco que alguien se preste a ello. ¿Tanto le cuesta a la gente tener la tarjeta de empleado en el bolsillo?



Ofreciendo la posibilidad de llevar el chip en una pulsera quién va a querer que le implanten mierda en el cuerpo...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (25 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Giro con cuajo...con aroma a viejos tiempos.
> 
> ...



Q has pillado?


----------



## serlec (25 Jul 2017)

Desde luego yo hice ayer movimientos que me los podría haber guardado para hoy 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (25 Jul 2017)

Que opinais de Civic? ta barato.


----------



## serlec (25 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de Civic? ta barato.



Hoy está to barato : 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (25 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Desde luego yo hice ayer movimientos que me los podría haber guardado para hoy
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Con 'otra' alt-coin fruto del split de Jihan, y una campaña publicitaria a saber que va a pasar. Hay que seguir los exchange que van a permitir su comercio.

La que se está preparando.. 
Cuando un usuario nuevo entre y diga voy a comprar Bitcoin, pero cual de todos? 
Entonces la respuesta será el barato..., 
Porque no les veo estudiando un master, para saber cual es el 'veraz' (de mayor hash)

Igual que pasó con el hilo de bitcoin burbuja vs bitcoin reddit en esp. :XX:


Qué jodido lo tenéis los nuevos, para prevalecer.


----------



## djun (25 Jul 2017)

¿Qué opina Negrofuturo con sus gráficos?. ¿Vamos a caer mucho o iremos hacia arriba?

Esto en cuestión de horas cambia mucho.


----------



## Claudius (25 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham sabe que haga lo que haga el cryptotulipan y su pandilla de cryptotulipancillos al final ...caera a los TRES digitos
> Y princesa Buterina ( y Dash ) a los DOS .
> 
> El clapham es realista . Los " 95 $ " no volveran ...
> ...



Pobrecillos los nuevos que osan hacerte caso.. Pero en fin, esto es Sparta!!




clapham2 dijo:


> Entonces el clapham sacara su cash ...y comprara las gangas ....y esperara a que se forme otra burbuja que lleve el cryptotulipan a 7000 $
> y otra vez ...vendera antes de caer ...



Claro, y para todo lo demás, master-card. Estás tardando en abrirte unos cortos, apalancado, para que esperar? :bla:
:XX:

A los nuevos, deberíais tirar un poquito de hemeroteca en el hilo de Bitcoin en sus varias ediciones, para conocer mejor al 'patrón de la finca'.


----------



## kokoliso1 (25 Jul 2017)

Parece que han hackeado la pre-ICO de MASS 
MASS Token

Dicen que han tenido un happy ending pero ...


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Good morning moninos
> Como esta mi...ops sorry , su grupo de fans , detractores , imitadores , robadores de copryright y demas fauna , incluidos los number one que no seran citados por su nombre ...pero que saben que son ellos .
> Hoy la carpetmarket...ops sorry , marketcap ha caido a plomo ...
> Sera saturnismo ? Si comprastes a 95 $ sigue leyendo .
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estoy con el clapham...opino lo mismo. De hecho yo tambien vendi todo cuando estaba rondando los 100b de marketcap...porque espero entrar de nuevo en el escenario que clapham plantea.!

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 14:27 ----------

Clapham gracias por tus aportes!


----------



## serlec (25 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Estoy con el clapham...opino lo mismo. De hecho yo tambien vendi todo cuando estaba rondando los 100b de marketcap...porque espero entrar de nuevo en el escenario que clapham plantea.!
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 14:27 ----------
> ...



Tienes otra opción, que es holdear hasta que el mercado pase los 100b. Pensais que va a caer BTC por debajo de los 1800USD? Ya lo ha hecho recientemente y el rebote le llevó de nuevo a los 3000USD por mi que se repita la historia, pienso que a medida que se acerca el 1 de agosto BTC se vuelve más volátil y eso arrastra a las demás, es lo que se esperaba, no?


----------



## Superoeo (25 Jul 2017)

¿Qué opinais que es mejor idea? Holdear con todo? O pasar a BTC/USDT hasta ver a donde cae el mercado esta vez y recomprar abajo? O no va a bajar más?


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Jul 2017)

yo he comprado esta pasada subida y no pienso vender... más que nada porque no he comprado con todo mi cash, sino que mantengo bastanta cash por si hay desplome...

puede que clapham tenga razón y esto se hunda... puede que negrofuturo tenga razón y esto vaya hasta 7000 ... por eso juego los dos escenarios a la vez


----------



## djun (25 Jul 2017)

Creo que lo mejor es considerar los dos escenarios. El 40% en cash por si baja fuerte para comprar barato, y el 60% en criptos porque puede subir fuerte en cualquier momento. Por ejemplo el Bitcoin se puede ir a 7000 cuando uno menos se lo espere.

Los porcentajes 40 / 60... serán los que cada uno vea mejor.


----------



## tio_argyle (25 Jul 2017)

Que pesados, siempre la misma película cuando todo se pone rojo, solo que esta vez sin los bitcoñeros porque claro... están como para hacer chistes.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando el cryptotulipan 1 toco los 1200 $ a finales de 2013 y esa burbuja exploto como kafuka ...los bitconitas , en lugar de reconocer
> que un crash era previsible porque todas las burbujas explotan
> Que fue lo que hicieron ?
> Pues echaron balones fuera y se buscaron un " chivo expiatorio " al que culpar de la debacle del precio . Y ese rol cayo sobre Mgox ...
> ...



esto que acabe de decir clapham es lo que más dinero puede hacer... un mercado lateral durante mucho tiempo hace verdaderamente de oro si te pones a tradear


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es que para que el BTC llegue a 7000 $ primero tiene que caer a 700 $
> El maximo de la burbuja anterior fue de 1200 $ , de ahi cayo ...hasta una meseta de consolidacion de 200/250 $ ( 2014 ) para subir a los 600 $
> Este nuevo BULL MARKET comenzo en los 600-700 $ hasta tocar techo
> en los 3000 $ . Ese es el maximo de ESTA burbuja .
> ...



te doy un thank porque tú teoría tiene todo el sentido del mundo... en algún momento pinchará... será este o no... lo veremos... por eso siempre es bueno tener cash... para salir de rebajas si ocurre el pinchazo


----------



## Claudius (25 Jul 2017)

Canasta triple!!!







BC Lietuvos Rytas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

 : )

_La Lietuvos Krepšinio Lyga, también conocida por sus siglas LKL, es la máxima competición profesional de baloncesto de Lituania. _


----------



## Claudius (25 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Veremos DASH a 50-70 $
> Cuando el tsunami llega no se salva ni el cocotero :rolleye:



Perfecto! Así compro más para ampliar la red vitalícea. Hasta que llegue a un dígito que fue mi entrada.. ojalá entre en lateral un año sigo vendiendo a 200 y compro a 150.


----------



## tio_argyle (25 Jul 2017)

Otro rejonazo y LTC firme en los 40-42$ ...


----------



## psiloman (25 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Otro rejonazo y LTC firme en los 40-42$ ...



Se está portando como un campeón.

Yo he pasado ya gran parte a LTC y DASH. Si miras las gráficas en dólares, son un valor seguro si no quieres salir a Fiat en estas semanas de incertidumbre y volatilidad.

Mantengo algo en proyectos interesantes a largo plazo, pero es una época complicada para holdear.


----------



## davitin (25 Jul 2017)

Si vuelve a bajar al mismo nivel que la ultima vez yo lo tengo claro:

-Stratis: La ultima vez bajo a casi 2 dolares y ayer aun estaba sobre los 6.
-Gamecredits: Llego a 1 dolar y se quedo casi en 3.
-Dash: Se puso en menos de 150 y hasta hoy mismo sobrepaso los 200.
-Ripple: En el ultimo barrido se puso en 12 centavos, su valor maximo es de unos 30 centavos (si no llega al marketcap de 116b se puede quedar sobre los 20 centavos).

Esto es lo que teneis que mirar...los minimos y maximos a los que llegan las principales monedas...las monedas del top 100 recuperan siempre su valor maximo despues del "arreon", eso es lo unico que teneis que controlar.

Eso y vender (pasar vuestras coins a Tether (usdt)) cuando veais que todo empieza a bajar, para si poder conservar los beneficios anteriores.

Colegas, que nos estan regalando la pasta, han decubierto una mina de oro y no hacen mas que sacudir el arbol una y otra vez, asi van a estar ad eternum o hasta que esto se haga vox populi y los grandes inversores metan billones a capazos (ese momento llegara y ya vereis como se revalorizan monedas tipo bancor y otras similares que ahora no valen una mierda).

A ver si baja bastante y podemos convertir 2000 pavos en 6000 en unos pocos dias.

P.d: Los que os allais quedado pillados con eth en la ultima subida no os preocupeis, pillara otra vez los 230 o incluso los superara, pero hay que quitarse el vicio de comprar en maximos (yo a veces caigo aun tambien).


----------



## tio_argyle (25 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Se está portando como un campeón.
> 
> Yo he pasado ya gran parte a LTC y DASH. Si miras las gráficas en dólares, son un valor seguro si no quieres salir a Fiat en estas semanas de incertidumbre y volatilidad.
> 
> Mantengo algo en proyectos interesantes a largo plazo, pero es una época complicada para holdear.



Por cierto que uno de sus devs más importantes acaba de anunciar en Twitter que deja el proyecto LTC. Sin más explicaciones.

Yo tengo el 90% en hold. Mi único plan especulativo es esperar al supuesto pump de ANS/NEO para vender y cargar ETH o LTC.


----------



## davitin (25 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Se está portando como un campeón.
> 
> Yo he pasado ya gran parte a LTC y DASH. Si miras las gráficas en dólares, son un valor seguro si no quieres salir a Fiat en estas semanas de incertidumbre y volatilidad.
> 
> Mantengo algo en proyectos interesantes a largo plazo, pero es una época complicada para holdear.



Veo que pocos aqui usais tether como refugio.


----------



## serlec (25 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Se está portando como un campeón.
> 
> Yo he pasado ya gran parte a LTC y DASH. Si miras las gráficas en dólares, son un valor seguro si no quieres salir a Fiat en estas semanas de incertidumbre y volatilidad.
> 
> Mantengo algo en proyectos interesantes a largo plazo, pero es una época complicada para holdear.



Han caído en la misma proporción practimente todas entre un 9-10% yo por mi parte holdear con las botas puestas 

Edito: algún experto en la sala, el volumen del market disminuye pero la domincia de BTC aumentó un 0,2% que si la bajada se debiera al hard folk estos datos no aportan mucha luz al porque de la caída, salida a FIAT y en menor proporción de BTC.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (25 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Veo que pocos aqui usais tether como refugio.



Me da un poco de grima usarlo Davitin, quizá sean prejuicios infundados, pero no me hace mucha gracia. En algún momento he pasado a Fiat (dentro de Kraken), o me paso a monedas refugio con el principal y holdeo el resto.

Si dejas la pasta dentro de Kraken estás igual de vendido que pasando a tether, eso es cierto. Yo he pasado a Fiat durante unos días únicamente, pero sin sacarlo del exchange porque iba a reinvertir.


----------



## davitin (25 Jul 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Me da un poco de grima usarlo Davitin, quizá sean prejuicios infundados, pero no me hace mucha gracia. En algún momento he pasado a Fiat (dentro de Kraken), o me paso a monedas refugio con el principal y holdeo el resto.
> 
> Si dejas la pasta dentro de Kraken estás igual de vendido que pasando a tether, eso es cierto. Yo he pasado a Fiat durante unos días únicamente, pero sin sacarlo del exchange porque iba a reinvertir.



Lo que pasa es que somos animales de costumbres y nos da miedo hacer cosas con la pasta...yo pensaba igual hasta que empece a usar tether...pasar mi dinero a coinbase y cambiarlo a euros me cuesta una buena pasta...para mi lo mas rapido facil y barato es tether.

Si pasas tus otras coins a ltc, bitcoin o lo que sea vas a perder todo lo que hayas ganado...como dice el otro forero, aunque aguanten, pierden su 10% de rigor en cada arreon.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 20:18 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> LOS PRECIOS no van a volver a subir .
> Estamos en una fase en la cual mucha muchs gente no se quiere enterar que estamos en BEAR MARKET , todas estas subidas son bull traps
> y todas , incluida Dash , Litecoin , todas ...caeran , mas tarde o mas temprano lentamente o de golpe hacia niveles que a mas de uno le dara un ictus
> Podeis seguir jugando al parchis . Pero el clapham lo viene diciendo desde que toco maximos el mes pasado .
> ...



Como bufon vas bien, pero de lo demas no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Te veo. Stratis, menudo pelotazo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 22:06 ----------
> 
> ...



qué es lo que hace stratis?? en qué consiste su blockchain??


----------



## Divad (26 Jul 2017)

Llegan tiempos para no fiarse de las exchanges, son momentos de posicionarse en lugares SEGUROS y jugarse lo mínimo en ellas. Hay que encontrar la primera crypto que haga de exchange y antes de que salga a la luz moverlo todo a las wallets. Con la la plataforma de iconomi para el 1 de Agosto me es de creer que comenzará a funcionar cuando se haya realizado el cambio a PoS. También arrancarán otras cryptos. Los puentes al FIAT estarán tendidos para la mayoría de cryptos y se desatará la locura cryptoniana :XX::Baile: 

Ahora os digo que os pongáis en el guión de los listos y tracéis todos los caminos posibles que pueden realizar. 


Spoiler



¿Me puedo creer que los listos llevan milenios sodomizando a todo SER para acabar desconectándolos a todos? 

No tiene sentido, aunque lo puedan hacer sabrían que han perdido todo el proceso que llevan y tendrían que volver a empezar tras la autodestrucción que han hecho... Dejarían el escenario hecho unos zorros y dudo que les guste el resultado :: 

¿Me tengo que creer que se van a portar bien con los YOES o los cambios serán a hostias?

El Ser está llegando a un nivel de consciencia que el "mal/bien" deja de tener sentido y por ende todos serán conscientes de que son libres e infinitos. Esto a EL no le hace mucha gracia cuando la masa de YOES se unan por un bien común respetando el libre albedrío.

Practicando Ehret respetaríamos a todo SER. En el momento que esto se haga realidad, todo aquel que no respete el libre albedrío saltaría a la vista. Con un ataque al corazón "gracias" al chip y el "bien" reinará... (o los que a ELlos les den la gana tras aceptar el chip) :: Es obvio que siendo conscientes en la realidad que compartimos... como que no nos hace falta NADA, ni seguirles el guión. Formamos parte del TODO y cada uno crea su realidad, pero decidimos compartir aquí el camino para hacer qué? El paripé? Seguirles el juego y fingir que no sabemos nada? 

Me decanto más que tendremos un reconocimiento energético del ser (en el cual estamos en este plano) y así quedaríamos registrados al detalle en la realidad que compartimos. 

Podría seguir... pero ya está bien de offtopic, que cada uno se haga sus masturbaciones e intenten acertar cuales serán las siguientes escenas del guión.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Jul 2017)

Bjorkstrum dijo:


> Muy buenas, cahaveles:
> 
> Comentaros que sólo por registraros en la página de la nueva ICO CoinStarter, os dan 75 Tokens gratis. Hace poquito eran 100, ahora ha bajado a 75, que te depositan en el wallet de Waves. Os dejo mi link de referido, por si os registrais. Gracias.
> 
> CoinStarter - Kickstart your ICO



Buenas, me he registrado usándote de referer, tiene buena pinta el proyecto y la web una vez logueado da buenas sensaciones.

Paso mi referer por si alguien quiere entrar (nada más registrarte ves tus 75 tokens) Bueno yo veo 75,53 supongo que el referer tiene algo que ver.


CoinStarter - Kickstart your ICO


----------



## juli (26 Jul 2017)

Especular al centavo con hasta dónde puede bajar todo es de pazguatos...aseverarlo, de perláos.

Hay que rascar abajo promediando, nadie sabe cuándo se va a girar Shitland - e incluso , particularmente , algunos de sus referentes , que ya ahora hacen vida propia ...Dash mismo andaba en máximos hace horas/días - . Jode ser metódico y paciente y más tras la carrerilla de hace mes y pico y el coitos interruptus que ha tocado, pero esta es una carrera muy larga...es una tecnología prometedora...pero en pañales. 

Yo no sé qué hasa donde pueden bajar LTC ó Dash - ojalá muchísimo más- ...lo que tengo clarísimo es que los venderé bastante más caros del precio al que los pillé y por supuesto, al de ahora. Allá cada cual y sus fucking tinieblas .

Lo que está claro es que a fin de año habrá media docena de blockchains globales haciendo pasta y fieles a tutiplén, desterrando el agonizante y obsoleto monopolio bitcoñero a cuenta de sus recursos propios y jugando una nueva partida - de lideratos no hablo, ni carajo que me importa, que aquí el asunto es ganar pasta, no medallas - .

El que necesite echar atrás mundo , tiempo y precios para recrear lo que han hecho otros con sus 4 chavos , jodido va. Acota tus medios, haz tu plan de siembra & recolecta , exprime tu ilusión y construye tu cascada si crees en ésto...y si no, a regar geranios, maifrén / que mola un huevo, por cierto - que afán de perder el tiempo...el propio & el ajeno - /.

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## tixel (26 Jul 2017)

Aqui estais aconsejando tether y no es descentralizada o sea que las posibilidades de quedar sin nada no son despreciables. Que nadie piense que tener los btc en tether es como tenerlos en btc.
Dicho esto, hay otras crypto pegadas al dolar y descentralizadas, aun no tuve tiempo de echarles un ojo, se que tienen bastante menos capitalizacion y que una de ellas llego a perder hasta el 75% del valor pero lo recupero, son NuBits y BitUSD. ¿Sabeis algo de ellas?


----------



## Divad (26 Jul 2017)

He creado el siguiente hilo para ir dándole calor al tema ya que también nos toca poner nuestro grano de arena.

Una empresa implantará chips a sus empleados para facilitarles la vida #NoChipBlockchain

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 02:54 ----------

Un regalo para todos 
[youtube]S2ICpNEUfwY[/youtube]


----------



## jorge (26 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Buenas, me he registrado usándote de referer, tiene buena pinta el proyecto y la web una vez logueado da buenas sensaciones.
> 
> Paso mi referer por si alguien quiere entrar (nada más registrarte ves tus 75 tokens) Bueno yo veo 75,53 supongo que el referer tiene algo que ver.
> 
> ...



Sigo con la cadena y también doy mi referido. 

Gracias.

CoinStarter - Kickstart your ICO


----------



## juli (26 Jul 2017)

*Qué tal abrirse un hilo para esas huevonadas, que éste ya anda solito entre casaputas y parvulario.*


----------



## tio_argyle (26 Jul 2017)

¿Por qué gusta tanto STRATIS a la gente? Hasta donde yo sé es todo aire (vale que como muchas, pero esta es top10 y con un hype desmedido). ¿Tienen ya algo funcionando? ¿Qué me estoy perdiendo?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Por qué gusta tanto STRATIS a la gente? Hasta donde yo sé es todo aire (vale que como muchas, pero esta es top10 y con un hype desmedido). ¿Tienen ya algo funcionando? ¿Qué me estoy perdiendo?



Creo recordar que tienen de Partner a Microsoft Azure (su servicio de nube), y claro es un pez gordo. Es una de las ICOS que más rentabilidad ha generado, junto con Ethereum. 

Eso sí sobre su tecnología no conozco demasiado, me bajé su wallet hace un tiempo (para windows) y no me acabó de convencer. (suelo preferir wallets que puedan ser online y no de las que hay que estar horas/días sincronizando o llenando el disco duro de bloques).


----------



## horik (26 Jul 2017)

Parece que ya solo regalan 50 coins.

Mi referido: https://coinstarter.com?ref=jn3txqxjo


----------



## marnitako (26 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Te veo. Stratis, menudo pelotazo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 22:06 ----------
> 
> ...



pero si pasas fiat a usdt y luego quieres poner una orden, tienes que previamente volver a pasar a fiat los usdt, y para entonces si operas en corto has perdido la oportunidad, no?

con lo de regalar dinero ya me puedes decir cómo XD
todavía estoy por hacer un x2
y en trading diario no consigo grandes cosas (el no saber, claro)


----------



## davitin (26 Jul 2017)

Me hacen gracia el come mierdas que dice que me tiene en el ignore y luego escribe post criticandome sin cojones para decir que se refiere a mi.

Si no te gustan mis post no los leas hijo de puta, que a otros si que les interesa.


----------



## michinato (26 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Por qué gusta tanto STRATIS a la gente? Hasta donde yo sé es todo aire (vale que como muchas, pero esta es top10 y con un hype desmedido). ¿Tienen ya algo funcionando? ¿Qué me estoy perdiendo?




No puedo comentar mucho de Stratis, lo único que he vi fue este vídeo y me dio una imagen tan pobre que decidí no perder ni un segundo más analizando ese proyecto:

[youtube]IiUyO84MOkY[/youtube]

Hay demasiadas coins y muy poco tiempo para analizarlas en profundidad, así que a veces toca tirar de instintos. Si este tío era el CEO de Stratis, y daba esos argumentos, de momento no la toco ni con un palo.




.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Jul 2017)

Yo solo echo 300 pavos, el infierno está tan lejos como el paraiso, me suda la polla todo.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Jul 2017)

bueno, creo que ha llegado el momento de que empecemos a plantear estrategias de inversión eficientes para el caso de hardfork de bitcoin....


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Jul 2017)

Flipando estoy con Bancor, ¿no se suponía que tenía un suelo garantizado en 0.1 Ethers?

Bancor protocol

En su propia web ya lo marcan por debajo.


----------



## tio_argyle (26 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Flipando estoy con Bancor, ¿no se suponía que tenía un suelo garantizado en 0.1 Ethers?
> 
> Bancor protocol
> 
> En su propia web ya lo marcan por debajo.



Había un % de lo recaudado en la ICO para mantener ese ratio. Ese % ya se acabó.


----------



## p_pin (26 Jul 2017)

Mis btc en el monedero del pc, esa es mi estrategia

En cuanto a altcoins, en esta bajada entré en nxt. A parte meti una pequeña cantidad en decent.... y sigo aguantando ripple en pérdidas


----------



## serlec (26 Jul 2017)

Yo creo que sí alguien piensa en hardfolk lo mejor es Fiat porque si se produce del terremoto no se escapa ni el tato así que como a nadie le interesa una situación semejante ya se encargaran de llegar a un acuerdo, el resto son pataletas de malos perdedores.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vitrubio (26 Jul 2017)

Pildo Halluda a mis kamaradas foreros .....

Llevo tiempo en el tema de las cryptos pero reconozco que soy bastante ignorante ... y dejado.

El tema es que tengo mi tesoooro de un bitcoin y medio en poloniex y debido al tema del segwit no se que narices hacer para conservar como mínimo el valor de la inversión. No pido ganar , solo quiero no peder.

Cambio los btc a eth , ltc u otra moneda ?
Me salgo a usdt ?
Paso de todo y me envio el btc y medio a mi wallet personal ?

GRacias a todos incluido el Claphan2  por este enorme y jrande hilo ..


.


----------



## Superoeo (26 Jul 2017)

Bueno pues finalmente ayer por la noche me salí de casi todo a USDT en Poloniex y en Bitrrex. Ahora seguro que sube todo como la espuma xD (De momento está aguantando relativamente...)

Espero que los exchanges no la líen a partir del 1 de Agosto y pierda todo...
Y por mí.... ya que baje todo lo que quiera que tengo ganas de recomprar todas mis cryptos cuanto más abajo mejor xD


----------



## kokoliso1 (26 Jul 2017)

vitrubio dijo:


> Pildo Halluda a mis kamaradas foreros .....
> 
> Llevo tiempo en el tema de las cryptos pero reconozco que soy bastante ignorante ... y dejado.
> 
> ...



Poloniex dijo en su día que si había fork te darían ambas nuevas monedas, eso sí sólo lo que tuvieras sin prestar. Otra cosa es que cumplan, yo ahí tengo sólo 0,15 bitcoin y lo voy a dejar a ver que pasa.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 18:16 ----------

Parece que los reguladores atacan de nuevo....
Oh Shit, the SEC Just Ruled That Ethereum ICO Tokens Are Securities - Motherboard
Por ahora sería sólo para estados unidos y sólo las ICO de Tokens Ethereum pero por ahí empiezan.


----------



## Kondarra (26 Jul 2017)

No sé si lo habéis puesto
Alexander Vinnik admin of BTC-e ? arrested in Greece for $ 4 billion in Bitcoin money laundering - The Bitcoin News - Leading Bitcoin and Crypto News since 2012

Se aproxima marejadilla o tempestad?


----------



## Claudius (26 Jul 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno pues finalmente ayer por la noche me salí de casi todo a USDT en Poloniex y en Bitrrex. Ahora seguro que sube todo como la espuma xD (De momento está aguantando relativamente...)
> 
> Espero que los exchanges no la líen a partir del 1 de Agosto y pierda todo...
> Y por mí.... ya que baje todo lo que quiera que tengo ganas de recomprar todas mis cryptos cuanto más abajo mejor xD



Poloniex huele muy mal, no dejes nada ahí. Si te dejan sacarlo..


----------



## tio_argyle (26 Jul 2017)

No se cómo no ha petado esto hasta los 60b otra vez entre tanto saqueo, hackeo y fork... Yo creo que nos quedamos así ya hasta el día 1...

Suerte chavales.


----------



## paketazo (26 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Poloniex huele muy mal, no dejes nada ahí. Si te dejan sacarlo..



Precisamente por eso dejé de tradear y me he convertido en holder...ahora apenas muevo ni el 5% de lo que holdeo.

Todavía tengo retenidos en kraken 10 Dash desde hace 60 días, y me siguen mareando y pasandome de uno a otro "técnico"...cuando solo tienen que activarme el mail de nuevo y punto.

Que si foto del DNI, que si teléfono móvil, mensajes de confirmación...pero de momento cuenta bloqueada, y lo último que me han dicho es que tengo que esperar 2 semanas a que el caso lo pille un técnico que está saturado de curro.

Los exchangers están muy bien, pero para jugar y poco más...las cosas serias...se hacen poco a poco o de otro modo.

Un saludo


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (27 Jul 2017)

En este mundillo entrar en las criptos ya es difícil, validaciones que duran 1 mes, transferencias que duran 3 días, tareas de mantenimiento. 

Pero ay amigo cuando quieres salir, las dificultades de multiplican por 3X, salen problemas de debajo de las piedras. Y eso ganando, yo en la mayoría de criptos voy perdiendo. 

Y luego estarán los grandes afortunados, esos que tendrán que pasar cuentas con el señor Montoro, a este mundillo le falta mucho, pero mucho, para que mole.


----------



## Claudius (27 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham era un poco anti-DASH pero es que tiene que reconocer que esta coin es mas " eficiente " que la Iglesia Mormona .















Ya está volando alto, pero ssshhhh! en silencio y sin llamar la atención.
Es un scam! :XX:


----------



## Divad (27 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> En este mundillo entrar en las criptos ya es difícil, validaciones que duran 1 mes, transferencias que duran 3 días, tareas de mantenimiento.
> 
> Pero ay amigo cuando quieres salir, las dificultades de multiplican por 3X, salen problemas de debajo de las piedras. Y eso ganando, yo en la mayoría de criptos voy perdiendo.
> 
> Y luego estarán los grandes afortunados, esos que tendrán que pasar cuentas con el señor Montoro, a este mundillo le falta mucho, pero mucho, para que mole.



Cuando las cryptos hagan de puente directo con el FIAT se acabará la saturación en algunas exchanges. 

Te recomiendo usar bit2me, registros con validación el mismo día y compras/ventas en 24h.

@Claudius: Si tocas las pelotas por twitter con el número de tiquet te atenderán antes. Haz capturas de pantalla por si acaso desaparece el comentario :fiufiu:


----------



## Colegon (27 Jul 2017)

Esta muy bien este lugar que habláis de monedas y tal, me gusta leerlo en la intimidad. Si es verdad que lo de eurocoin me ha dejado un poco flipado. Pero que tremenda mierda es esa? La moneda que la van a vender en tolailandia?

Otro cosa mas, lo que están preparando para agosto con bitcoin que es una sopa con garbanzos? Desde luego, que como la que hacia mi abuela, seguro que no es. A ver si baja todo un poco, y puedo echarle unas monedas a algunas que tengo en el visor. 
Que mucho rollo, pero esto no acaba de ir pabajo.


----------



## clakar (27 Jul 2017)

Tremenda subidita de mis PIVitas...

Son como la cueva del troglodita, refugio del cauto y esperanza de las almas perdidas... Parece que ni Dios confía en el tulipancito, por lo que se ve.


----------



## michinato (27 Jul 2017)

No se si me estoy poniendo paranoico, pero en los últimos días han salido varias noticias que parecen no relacionadas entre sí, pero que para mi tienen un punto en común:


Cierre de Alphabay (y muerte en una cárcel de Tailandia del Administrador)
Detención en Grecia del Administrador del exchange BTC-e por orden de EEUU acusándolo de lavado de dinero. Para el que no lo sepa BTC-e es un exchange ruso.
La SEC dicta que las ICOs/tokens pueden ser "securities" y por lo tanto tener que cumplir la regulación. (No dicen esta si o esta no, pero dejan abierta la puerta a que en el futuro si les interesa banearán el exchange que quieran por no cumplir con la normativa o la coin concreta que les de la gana).


El punto en común es que todos los puntos anteriores han sido iniciados/ordenados por organismos del gobierno de EEUU.


Especialmente temible de hasta donde llega la mano de EEUU dictando ordenes de captura en países extranjeros y cerrando negocios que operaban por Internet con servidores fuera de suelo norteamericano y que al menos desde mi punto de vista sería cuestionable hasta donde deberían poder llegar.


Ahora mismo no tengo datos concretos, pero dudo que BTC-e haya hecho nada que no haya hecho cualquier otro exchange. 
¿Que probablemente una parte de los bitcoins que se hayan ingresado/negociado sean difícilmente justificables? Pues puede ser, pero igual que estará pasando en el 99% de los exchanges norteamericanos.


Ojo, porque estas 3 noticias, encadenadas una detrás de otra a mi me sugieren que el gobierno de EEUU está empezando a actuar contra las criptomonedas, de momento no de forma abierta, pero va dando pasos disfrazándolos de lucha contra las drogas, lucha contra el blanqueo de dinero, regulación de objetos financieros, etc..


-
Edito: He seguido leyendo sobre el tema y no está tan claro lo de que el detenido en Grecia sea el administrador de BTC-e. 
Algunas agencias de noticias lo han relacionado, pero no se ha visto evidencias y surgen bastantes dudas.
-




-


----------



## Claudius (27 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> NF ya es criptoadopter.



En el nombre del Satoshi, del Andreas, y del Vitalik quedas oficialmente cryptonizado.

 :o
:Aplauso:



Spoiler



[youtube]Y8U240rJrQY[/youtube]



La elección de la escena de vikingos del bautizo de Rollo no es casualidad, pero hay que entender la profudidad de la misma respecto al contexto del post y de la persona. :rolleye:




Negrofuturo dijo:


> el ‘eurocoin’ es una moneda virtual, no una criptomoneda, como el ‘bitcoin’ ya que no incorporará el registro ‘blockchain’



Vaya joya has elegido... :XX:

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 11:04 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Ya sabeis que el clapham es incorruptible .
> Por eso a mas de uno le chocara el repentino " amore "
> del clapham por DASH .
> 
> ...



:XX:

Dícese en España: A un padre, le vas a enseñar a hacer hijos... 
)



Spoiler



[youtube]Y8U240rJrQY[/youtube]


----------



## paketazo (27 Jul 2017)

*clapham* haz tus números, 7 y pico millones de Dash emitidos, de los cuales, casi 4,6 están ahora mismo sentados sobre un masternodo recibiendo sobre 15K $ anuales, con lo que nos queda 2,4 

Buen wallet de PC, de android, ahora el de apple...

Transacciones instantaneas

Minería rentable

Más de 315K wallets con monedas, lo que nos da suficiente masa crítica para mantener la coin.

Quien quiera, transacciones invisibles.

Comisiones por trasacción mínimas.

Financiación de proyectos, de developers, comerciales...con fondos propios (no hay dependencia de mecenas)

En breve 4000 TPS *reales* no como el humo que venden otras sin testear la red.

Cuando evolution sea una realidad, creo que ya será tarde para comprar a estos precios, y sabeis que no soy un tipo que lance campanas al vuelo ni que promocione nada, solo trato de ser objetivo y valorar lo fundamental de un proyecto que va cumpliendo la hoja de ruta "de momento"

Pensad por ejemplo en XRP, que ahora capitaliza cerca de 7K millones, pues eso simplemente trasladado a Dash, nos da 880$/Dash

El market cap de ETH trasladado a día de hoy a Dash, nos daría 2500$

Y en el absurdo caso de ocmpararlo a día de hoy con BTC, tenemos 5610$/Dash

Quizá la comparación con ETH o BTC sea un poco pasarse frenada hoy, pero creo que XRP no tiene nada que envidiar a Dash...es más, creo que la supera en fundamentales...pero bueno, el mercado es soberano

¿hay otras coins similares?...sí, pero esta fue de las primeras en solucionar problemas reales de BTC, y como BTC, ser el primero siempre lleva premio.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (27 Jul 2017)

*Guia de monederos para beginners*

A Beginner's Guide to Cryptocurrency Wallets | BTCMANAGER


----------



## Claudius (27 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Vas a palmar y bien. Eso apunta a otro 'unete'
Eso no vale nada, porque su legitimidad, inmutabilidad y veracidad está en entredicho, no existe una tecnología que haga de tercero, que provea los anteriores adjetivos. 
Si fuera una ICO con tech. BChain,ERC2 (Ethereum) pues dependería del éxito de uso. Si de la población de León 100.000 hab +-. el 20% es adoptada son 20.000 hab. generando transacciones, etc. etc.

León tiene el INCIBE y se está empezando a postular departamento BChain en el.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 12:41 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me puedes dar unas pinceladas de diferencias entre una cripto y una moneda virtual?



Hace un minuto te la he dado. Monedas digitales (centralizadas) hay miles en le mundo. Como los vales del corte-inglés.

Aquí lo explica bastante 'sencillo'
Qué es Bitcoin - Explicado de forma simple


----------



## serlec (27 Jul 2017)

Sube el market y la dominancia de BTC, que pensais??? Yo creo que hasta el 1 de agosto todo es toro, estas mejoras no son de fiar...

Edito: Por colaborar en el tema, yo tengo algo de DASH, siguiendola estos días es la que mejor comportamiento a tenido ha subido mucho con viento a favor y ha capeado bien las malas rachas de BTC, que pensais de ETH? Estoy sentado en una montaña de Ethereum a un precio medio de 250, tuve mi ocasión de bajar la exposición en aquel pico de 280 pero confiaba que con la alianza de empresas y los problemas de BTC subiría pero parece que mis previsiones no se estan cumpliendo, así que no queda otra que paciencia ienso:


----------



## Claudius (27 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Transacciones instantaneas
> Comisiones por trasacción mínimas.



Las transacciones de Dash del punto A en el mundo al punto B pueden ser *zero* 
Si se indica a la red si es posible hacerla a cero comisión, te la hará y tardará en torno a 30min. (Como Btc para 3 confirmaciones). 
Eso no lo tiene Litecoin.  :


----------



## thanthalas (27 Jul 2017)

Que gusto da leer todo esto de Dash,ahora que me he cobrado un favor y de milagro estrenare minero de dash en Octubre!!!.Iran todas al baul del Hold!!!


----------



## horik (27 Jul 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Que gusto da leer todo esto de Dash,ahora que me he cobrado un favor y de milagro estrenare minero de dash en Octubre!!!.Iran todas al baul del Hold!!!



Que asic vas a usar?


----------



## Alxemi (27 Jul 2017)

Nuevo exchange que abre en Octubre está repartiendo tokens para los que se suscriban pronto:

WCX

Hilo de bitcointalk:

[ANN][EXCHANGE] WCX – Low-Cost Crypto Exchange built by Apple & Wall St team

Si alguien quiere puede usar mi referido, os dan los mismos tokens y a mi me bonifican:

WCX

saludos,


----------



## michinato (27 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Sube el market y la dominancia de BTC, que pensais??? Yo creo que hasta el 1 de agosto todo es toro, estas mejoras no son de fiar...
> 
> Edito: Por colaborar en el tema, yo tengo algo de DASH, siguiendola estos días es la que mejor comportamiento a tenido ha subido mucho con viento a favor y ha capeado bien las malas rachas de BTC, que pensais de ETH? *Estoy sentado en una montaña de Ethereum a un precio medio de 250*, tuve mi ocasión de bajar la exposición en aquel pico de 280 pero confiaba que con la alianza de empresas y los problemas de BTC subiría pero parece que mis previsiones no se estan cumpliendo, así que no queda otra que paciencia ienso:





Mucho dinero has arriesgado (o si no, tendrás que definir "montaña").


En cualquier caso, si confías en el proyecto, ya sabes: "HODL".

(es lo que yo estoy haciendo).


.


----------



## serlec (27 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Mucho dinero has arriesgado (o si no, tendrás que definir "montaña").
> 
> 
> En cualquier caso, si confías en el proyecto, ya sabes: "HODL".
> ...



No es una gran cantidad pero es el 30% de mi portafolio total y un 60% de mi portafolio de cryptos, bueno no queda otra que holdear no voy a salirme en rojos 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Mucho dinero has arriesgado (o si no, tendrás que definir "montaña").
> 
> 
> En cualquier caso, si confías en el proyecto, ya sabes: "HODL".
> ...



se supone que "hodl" es lo mismo que hold pero escrito en plan coña, no??


----------



## michinato (27 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...
> Por cierto ...la razon por la que DASH , PIVX y MONERO estan subiendo de precio puede estar relacionado con los ultimos acontecimientos
> detencion del ruso este , cierre de alphabay y tal ...
> Que tienen en comun : DASH , PIVX y Monero ? Una pista ...
> ...



Ya te digo yo que tienen poco en común.

Greg Maxwell, desarrollador de Bitcoin core y CTO de Blockstream hablando de la privacidad de Zcash, Monero y DASH:

[youtube]LHPYNZ8i1cU[/youtube]
(a partir del minuto 28 hasta el 35 aprox.)

Resumen:
DASH, LOL


(y PIVX lo mismo que DASH, pero está cambiando el protocolo e implementando zerocoin)




.


----------



## Mercyless (27 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *Guia de monederos para beginners*
> 
> A Beginner's Guide to Cryptocurrency Wallets | BTCMANAGER



Coinbase es un wallet?


----------



## kokoliso1 (27 Jul 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Coinbase es un wallet?



Es un exchange donde puedes cambiar Euros/dólares por bitcoins, litecoins y ethereum.


----------



## horik (27 Jul 2017)

Alguien mas está minando con GPU?
Ahora estoy 24/7 con DCR.


----------



## Mercyless (27 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Es un exchange donde puedes cambiar Euros/dólares por bitcoins, litecoins y ethereum.



Gracias, y cual es la diferencia con un wallet?

En Coinbase se puede tradear no, comprar, vender, mantener...?


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Jul 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Coinbase es un wallet?



se supone que es bastante fiable en cuestión de seguridad....y la gente lo usa también como wallet online... aunque es exchange


----------



## kokoliso1 (27 Jul 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Gracias, y cual es la diferencia con un wallet?
> 
> En Coinbase se puede tradear no, comprar, vender, mantener...?



Un wallet es una aplicación en tu pc o un equipo de hardware dedicado donde puedes enviar tus cryptocoins desde los exchanges o comprárselas directamente a otra persona, o minarlas y las tienes tu y sólo tu.

Si quiebra el exchange pierdes tus monedas, no las tienes tu. En teoría el wallet es más seguro.

Si se estropea tu wallet y no tienes copias de seguridad o te lo hackean al hackearte tu pc pierdes tus monedas. Por eso dicen que es mejor imprimir tus claves y pasar a un paper wallet...



Aunque están apareciendo wallets online que mezclan las cosas....


----------



## serlec (27 Jul 2017)

horik dijo:


> Que asic vas a usar?



Yo también estoy dando una vuelta a minar Dash con asic cualquier info será bienvenida.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## common sense (27 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Las transacciones de Dash del punto A en el mundo al punto B pueden ser *zero*
> Si se indica a la red si es posible hacerla a cero comisión, te la hará y tardará en torno a 30min. (Como Btc para 3 confirmaciones).
> Eso no lo tiene Litecoin.  :



Pero 30 min(cualquier cosa > 10sec) me parece demasiado para una transaccion, seria aplicable solo a un tipo muy determinado de pagos. Cuando ya hay soluciones para ese nicho, como ripple.


----------



## thanthalas (27 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Yo también estoy dando una vuelta a minar Dash con asic cualquier info será bienvenida.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Si este es el hilo correcto estoy dispuesto a compartir mi escaso conocimiento al igual que yo aprendo de aquí.Compre un antminer D3 del zorro de Jihan Wu en bitmain.


----------



## Claudius (27 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Greg Maxwell, desarrollador de Bitcoin core y CTO de Blockstream hablando de la privacidad de Zcash, Monero y DASH:



La privacidad en Dash es una característica en la que yo no tengo el foco.
La cualidad de privacidad es una opción en Dash, así como la de inmediatez.

Dash está focalizado como un producto, que tiene *su propia red*.
No como una red en la que se desarrollan productos.

Y a Maxwell le gusta mirar la paja en el ojo ajeno y no ver la viga en el suyo propio con los lobbies mineros. Las cualidades de Bitcoin de privacidad e inmediatez, no existen *hoy* por eso es traceable aplicando algortimos de análisis de datos con BigData. Y por eso seguramente han pillado al ruso, al cual tendrían monitorizado hace tiempo, esperando el fallo (irse de vacas a país amigo USA). Ahora poli bueno, poli malo y a cantar ópera.

Pero bueno de un bitconita radicalizado es lo que se espera:
Una, Grande y Libre. 

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 16:56 ----------




common sense dijo:


> Pero 30 min(cualquier cosa > 10sec) me parece demasiado para una transaccion, seria aplicable solo a un tipo muy determinado de pagos. Cuando ya hay soluciones para ese nicho, como ripple.



Demasiado y *gratis*? :XX: :: Y con Bitcoin que son a la velocidad del relámpago? )

Todavía me acuerdo cuando en btc, se mandaban también gratis, o casi..


----------



## Superoeo (27 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Poloniex huele muy mal, no dejes nada ahí. Si te dejan sacarlo..



Lo sé... pero bueno lleva oliendo mal ya meses. La movida es que no puedo sacar los USDT de ahí, no? 

Joder, de momento esperaba una caida en picado y se está manteniendo todo en los niveles. No sé si recomprar o esperar al 1 de Agosto a ver si ocurre el temido cataclismo :S


----------



## Claudius (27 Jul 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Lo sé... pero bueno lleva oliendo mal ya meses. La movida es que no puedo sacar los USDT de ahí, no?



Hasta el último día de Julio 24h del split si, aunque las comisiones me parecen exageradas. 5$ si no recuerdo mal. A partir de entonces los exchange con usdt cierran operaciones externas (en cadena). 
Ya que usdt es una 'subcadena' de Bitcoin. Como un token erc2 de eth 8:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (27 Jul 2017)

Por cierto, estoy buscando información de Coinstarter, esa lanzadera de ICOS en Waves y estoy viendo que casi todos sus hilos de Bitcointalk han sido borrados, me da mala espina. Por si acaso os recomendaría a todos los que habéis entrado que si habéis dado un password que compartis con otras webs, cambiéis en esas webs el passwrod. Porqué las acusaciones de scam contra esta web son elevadas.

Otra cosa es el valor estimado del Token, altísimo. No sé, pinta muy sospechoso, ojalá no sea un timo, pero andad con cuidado.


----------



## davitin (27 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hasta el último día de Julio 24h del split si, aunque las comisiones me parecen exageradas. 5$ si no recuerdo mal. A partir de entonces los exchange con usdt cierran operaciones externas (en cadena).
> Ya que usdt es una 'subcadena' de Bitcoin. Como un token erc2 de eth 8:



Como es eso? no se puede hacer nada con usdt a partir del 1 de agosto?


----------



## Claudius (27 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como es eso? no se puede hacer nada con usdt a partir del 1 de agosto?



24h antes, según lo que digan los exchange que la usen, pero depósitos y envíos en cadena no, según comunicado de muchos.


----------



## davitin (27 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> 24h antes, según lo que digan los exchange que la usen, pero depósitos y envíos en cadena no, según comunicado de muchos.



Pero y se sabe a que viene eso?


----------



## tio_argyle (27 Jul 2017)

1.7b de volumen hoy.... Muy parado todo. ¿No oléis todo ese FIAT en bañador y sin flotador esperando al 1 de agosto para saltar a la piscina? Yo si.
Tulipán 1 a 5000
BCC a nadie le importa
Buterina a 400
Mis alts to the mooon.

Ni un mísero agorero mas.


----------



## serlec (27 Jul 2017)

La bajada del Nasdaq puede beneficiarse a las cryptos de cara al 1 de agosto, que pensáis?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serlec (27 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ALTA PROBABILIDAD
> de que se rompa la linea de soporte de los 2500 $
> 
> a) media variable exponencial de 13 velas ( pink ) esta por encima de la media variable exponencial de 34 velas ( azul )
> ...



Si el método es para dar malas noticias pasando : 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## traianus (27 Jul 2017)

keep calm! Hay un soporte muy fuerte en en 2500-2525.


----------



## paketazo (27 Jul 2017)

*Clapham* lo que te queda por practicar compañero...

Recuerdo cuando creí descubrir algo allá hacia finales del siglo pasado, medias móviles, MACD, Estocásticos, RSI, Bandas Bollinger...

Me frotaba las manos y ganaba pasta...pero de repente, lo que funcionaba bien, dejó de funcionar...¿por qué?

¡ah! Clapham...eso tendrás que descubrirlo tu solito...

Por cierto, al bajar los índices no se destruye ningún dinero...que lo sepas...los vasos comunicantes de cualquier indice / valor /commoditie ... cotizado desplaza el dinero posicionado largo a la posición del corto hasta que se reequilibran.

Si baja el Nasdaq, pierden los que van largos, ganan los cortos...igual que en todos lados...apalancado o sin apalancar.

*Serlec* es interesante lo que comentas del desplazamiento de capitales de los índices bursátiles en caso de bajada...pero te remito a lo que le he dicho al maestro Clapham...:

Quien posee una cuenta apalancada o a crédito para operar, no saca el monto de esa cuenta (el 90% de los traders operan así...a crédito y apalancados)...con lo que una bajada en los índices les deja dos opciones 

1-Permanecer en liquidez (los traders odian esto, pues pagan intereses y no ganan nada)

2-Operar en day trade, mediante bots, o simplemente abrir cortos cuando los osciladores lo indiquen, y trabajar solo en corto mientras la tendencia principal así lo ordene.

En cuanto al tema del 1 de agosto...pienso que más de uno se va a llevar un chasco esperando grandes volatilidades, o bajadas inmensas para a cumular etc.

Me da en la nariz qu elos que tenian que abandonar el barco lo hicieron en la bajada a 1900 y los que tenian que subir, o lo hicieron esos días, o ya han de subir en marcha...pero no veo a corto plazo pelotazo ni ostión...pero claro...suelo equivocarme muy a menudo.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (27 Jul 2017)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JP Morgan controlando las cuentas... :XX:::



Spoiler



Siempre los mismos :fiufiu:


----------



## Divad (27 Jul 2017)

> floydmayweather
> Siguiendo
> Champion Predictions:
> I'm gonna make a $hit t$n of money on August 26th.
> ...






De verdad nadie está viendo las señales? #blockchain Ethereum

Luego no vale decir que nadie os dijo nada


----------



## serlec (28 Jul 2017)

La subida de hoy supongo que se debe al inicio del periodo de lock-in a ver hasta dónde llega, sigo pensando que tres días son muy largos y con bloqueos de exchangues incluidos debería afectar, por otro lado recogiendo opiniones de otros foros de inversión la opinión generalizada es que esto será un soft-folk y que no hay porque temer nada, el día uno esperan subidón generalizado, aplicando sentido común, posible oportunidad perdida no cargar en los 2400?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 01:03 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> *NO *
> 
> A corto plazo volatilidad ...pelea por los 2500 $ , si no cae en Agosto
> a primeros de Sept volvera la muralla de los 2700 $ y esa linea de resistencia es infranqueable ...
> ...



La Barrera de los 2700 tiene pinta de que se la va a zumbar esta misma noche, a ver que pasa si vuelve a los 2400, estoy contigo en que un tío técnico con esta volatilidad de más de un 10% diario se puede forrar.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> *La subida de hoy supongo que se debe al inicio del periodo de lock-in a ver hasta dónde llega*, sigo pensando que tres días son muy largos y con bloqueos de exchangues incluidos debería afectar, por otro lado recogiendo opiniones de otros foros de inversión la opinión generalizada es que esto será un soft-folk y que no hay porque temer nada, el día uno esperan subidón generalizado, aplicando sentido común, posible oportunidad perdida no cargar en los 2400?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...




Pues de momento diría que hasta ahí, me parece demasiado pronto para romper, aunque en mi opinión lo del 1 Agosto no va a ser relevante, parece difícil que haya máximos antes de esa fecha


----------



## Divad (28 Jul 2017)

Creéis que habrá un caos generalizado y mi intuición me dice (y desea) que todo irá para arriba.

Veremos que sucede 

---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 01:14 ----------

Bitcoin Cash and a Critical Alert for Bitcoin Margin Traders

Espero que sea verdad que van a buscar el beneficio de los clientes


----------



## Depeche (28 Jul 2017)

Mi opinión es que llegaremos a 3.695 muy pronto, antes del 15 de agosto durante el mes de septiembre como muy tarde veremos los 4.200


----------



## Depeche (28 Jul 2017)

Para hoy veo muy muy bien BTS Bitshares, ahora mismo está a 4850 satoshi pero espero verla pronto a 7.500 y superado este nivel 9.400


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (28 Jul 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Para hoy veo muy muy bien BTS Bitshares, ahora mismo está a 4850 satoshi pero espero verla pronto a 7.500 y superado este nivel 9.400



¿Puedes pegarnos un pantallazo de los muchos BTS Bitshares que has comprado, por eso de que a) lo ves muy bien para ganar dinero y b) put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## tio_argyle (28 Jul 2017)

BTC dominance 50% y subiendo... No parece que haya mucho miedo al fork....


----------



## serlec (28 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> BTC dominance 50% y subiendo... No parece que haya mucho miedo al fork....



Ayer ya subió, cada vez que se ha recuperado el market ha subido la dominance, pero aún cuento una bajada como la de hace tres días antes del 31 esa es mi estrategia para entrar de nuevo en BTC puede que el tren de pillar a buen precio haya pasado en este soft-fork

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (28 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> BTC dominance 50% y subiendo... No parece que haya mucho miedo al fork....



Tengo un presentimiento...esta subida de BTC no me agrada demasiado...y lo digo siendo holder.


Cuando antes de una decisión importrante un activo sube, generalmente tras la decisión regresa al punto de partida, o incluso a menor precio.

En tema de divisas reuniones de la FED, BCE y similares, generenalmente cuando la divisa que sube jornadas antes con fuerza, tras la decisión (incluso siendo favorable para la divisa), el precio máximo visto estaba ya descontado de antemano y esta se desinfla.

Veo similitudes con BTC, así que cuidado con las decisiones que tomeis. 

Un saludo


----------



## EDV (28 Jul 2017)

Estoy pensando en entrar en waves a largo plazo ¿Qué manera es la más sencilla? ¿Con el exchange de waves? ¿Por bittrex?


----------



## Claudius (28 Jul 2017)

El CEO de Voxelus en un TEDx Argentina hablando



Spoiler



[youtube]FjbA8RtfvFY[/youtube]


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo un presentimiento...esta subida de BTC no me agrada demasiado...y lo digo siendo holder.
> 
> 
> Cuando antes de una decisión importrante un activo sube, generalmente tras la decisión regresa al punto de partida, o incluso a menor precio.
> ...



la subida de hoy la veo más por que el par ETH/BTC ha roto la resistencia del 0.074, eso significa que muchos bots automáticamente han pasado ETHs a BTCs y vamos a ver efecto bola de nieve.


----------



## serlec (28 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El CEO de Voxelus en un TEDx Argentina hablando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una charla cojonuda, más divulgación es lo que hace falta para llegar a todo el mundo, poner en valor la tecnología no solo la especulación o posibilidad de ganar pasta con criptomoneda.


----------



## marnitako (28 Jul 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Estoy pensando en entrar en waves a largo plazo ¿Qué manera es la más sencilla? ¿Con el exchange de waves? ¿Por bittrex?



Pues espera un poco, que se está pegando la ostia ahora mismo


----------



## juli (28 Jul 2017)

Al hilo de la "rotura de himen" de NegroFuturo en SHitland...

Hace unas semanas ya divagué algo sobre quién irá por el estandarte del Fair play en Shitland, sobre quién querrá canalizar el "segundo filo" de la imagen de doble filo del secuestraniños BTC . 

Una coin patentada por un tipo de León con luz y taquígrafos hacia la agencia tributaria no parece disponer del atractivo preciso para detonar nada revolucionario, ok...pero es que no buscar detonarlo...está trabajando un nicho de mercado mediante Usabilidad y Legalidad : Está llamando a filas a la adopción masiva, a tecnoanalfabetos y borregos sociales que no aspiran a poner nada patas arriba, sino a optimizar sus tecnoposiblidades actuales minimizando la alteración de su día a día.

Tenemos a la SEC dando por culo con las ICOs - ya habían soltado varias miguitas/globosonda que indicaban que su cuña a la blockchain entraría por ahí.

Ahora mismo, el debate de altos vuelos está ya germinando y pinta un reguero de pólvora. Una muestra de hoy mismo :

Comentarios


Spoiler



Tim Draper

Carta abierta a la SEC.

Estimados Comisarios:

Gracias por ponderar el mercado de ICO. Estoy de acuerdo en que una reglamentación (ligera) podría estar en orden con respecto a las OIC. Pero en un espíritu de claridad, y alentando la innovación con este nuevo vehículo que tiene tanto potencial, recomiendo lo siguiente:

1. Si el propósito de una ficha es para la inversión, debe registrarse en la SEC.
2. Si el propósito de una ficha es para la transformación de la sociedad, Y todas las ganancias van al soporte y desarrollo del token, no es necesario registrarse.
3. Si el propósito de un símbolo es recaudar dinero para una empresa, y el dinero se utiliza para apoyar a la empresa, debe registrarse en la SEC.

Estas definiciones claras pueden ayudar de dos maneras. Pueden dejar claro que esto no es una manera para que las compañías existentes recauden dinero del público sin registrarse en la SEC, y permitirá que las increíbles innovaciones permitidas por esta nueva tecnología florezcan en nuestro país sin restricciones. Ambos protegeremos al inversionista individual y permitiremos que los Estados Unidos continúen liderando como innovadores. Quiero que los Estados Unidos puedan compartir este brillante futuro en lugar de dar todos los beneficios a países como Suiza, Singapur y Japón, que han tomado posiciones de liderazgo en la industria Crypto.

Todos los testigos emitidos antes del 30 de octubre de 2017 deben ser abrogados. En la tierra de la oportunidad, los innovadores deben ser celebrados.

Por favor, hágamelo saber si cree que estas directrices tienen sentido.

Mejor,

Tim Draper, Venture Capitalist



Por muy grandes que parezcan los dilemas que se van presentando en Shitland con los que día a día vamos mudando nuestra percepción, el mayor es la dopció masiva, el trasplante del delirante tsunami de pasta existente al día a día global. 

Quién liderará la "blockchain bueeeeeena" ? / braguetazo, eh ? /. Sólo el canario en la mina parece estar claramente fuera de esa carrera.

Palomitas.


----------



## Claudius (28 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> A ver, si hay Hard Fork no se supone que el valor del BTC se dividirá proporcionalmente con BCC?
> 
> ¿No?



Hay otro escenario, y es que el mercado interprete a BCC como una alt-coin (pase la fase shit directamente) y desde el minuto cero los chinos, la muevan en torno a más de 1M de dólares sostenido y diario.

Y como es una alt, y no tienen 'nada que ver' con Bitcoin ya que el hash es irrisorio, no se empezará de zero la cadena.
a) Se pueda minar, creando riqueza a los mineros.
b) Se pueda tradear a medida que vayan implementándola exchange, por el mero hecho de facturar comisión.
c) Supeditado a la estabilidad de su software

En este escenario, que es el que 'no se contempla'.

Por el hecho de ser 'otra alt' apenas afecte a la cotización de Btc y para el status de hold en cold wallet, sea un gran pelotazo, en el tiempo, parecido a eth vs etc.


----------



## juli (28 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay otro escenario, y es que el mercado interprete a BCC como una alt-coin (pase la fase shit directamente) y desde el minuto cero los chinos, la muevan en torno a más de 1M de dólares sostenido y diario.



IOTAS y, sbre todo, EOS marcan el camino de cómo magrear las pachangueras extrapolaciones a la cotización por las que se rige el sistema de uso común actualmente.

Con 4 gotitas bien dosificadas y 4 pelas.


----------



## Claudius (28 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Una charla cojonuda, más divulgación es lo que hace falta para llegar a todo el mundo, poner en valor la tecnología no solo la especulación o posibilidad de ganar pasta con criptomoneda.



Muy mediocre la charla eh, modestia a parte las he dado yo mucho mejor. 
:rolleye:

Meter la dark web y poner el iceberg típico, cuando cualquiera sabe que es invertido lo white es mayor que lo oscuro. Y decir que crea guita de la nada.. (suena muy scam) lo único acertado es que el mercado es soberano, y si dice que un voxel vale 0,05$ pues ahí está..
Yo esperaba que hablara más de Voxelus que es lo que 'vale', no su 'invento' para financiarse.


----------



## Claudius (28 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Vamos que entonces los que holdeen se quedarían con un BTC a casi el mismo precio + mismo número de BCC's a precio X y con tendencia alcista...
> 
> ¿Es eso?



Una hipótesis.. para que lo contempléis en vuestras estrategias



Othon dijo:


> ¿Y por que en Cold Wallet? Los que tengan BTC en Exchange no podrían beneficiarse? Depende de si el Exchange soporta BCC?



Eso en google te lo cuentan


----------



## juli (28 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Muy mediocre la charla eh, modestia a parte las he dado yo mucho mejor.
> :rolleye:



Buenooo,bueenooo...éso es subestimar la capacidad de hipnosis de la dicción porteña... 

/ si es que usted - como parece por su gramática - no lo tiene, claro... /


----------



## Claudius (28 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenooo,bueenooo...éso es subestimar la capacidad de hipnosis de la dicción porteña...
> /



Yo no hipnotizo, yo seduzco.


----------



## tio_argyle (28 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo un presentimiento...esta subida de BTC no me agrada demasiado...y lo digo siendo holder.
> 
> 
> Cuando antes de una decisión importrante un activo sube, generalmente tras la decisión regresa al punto de partida, o incluso a menor precio.
> ...



A mi tampoco me gusta que suba BTC. Preferiría que se mantuviese todo lateral o incluso bajando un poco. Aún quedan 4 días y en esto nos podemos ir a 60b otra vez antes del lunes.
De todas formas el dinero se está yendo de shitland a BTC, por miedo a quedarse fuera del to the Moon imagino.
A saber.


----------



## vpsn (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham conectado desde su iPad via wi fi del Campus de la Universidad de Miami ( el password es " abajofidel1959 " ) oh ilusos ...
> haciendo la cola para conseguir ( el primero es gratis ) el wallet de PIVX para Android que sale hoy
> El clapham es el # 6 . Hay tres chinos ( p. chinos ) , 1 coreano , 1 hondureno y una chica con rastas de Tarragona ( ella me hablaba en catalan y yo le contestaba en hebreo ...)
> Anyway ...que el clapham quiere felicitar a los toros
> ...



decir que vas a vender en maximos y comprar en minimos varias veces es como decir que vas a acertar el numero de la ruleta varias veces. 

El clapham deberia tener algo claro, que no tiene ni puta idea de lo qu3 va a pasar. Cpmo todos los que estamos aqui


----------



## endemoniado (28 Jul 2017)

Tengo una cifra importante de merkels esperando para entrar en Dash, estoy dubitativo por la burbuja ya inflada desde Marzo y la tormenta bitcoñera que genera incertidumbre. No entré en su día porque aposté por otras criptos y la jugada no me salió mal pero creo que de todas las criptos burbujeadas esta es la que más potencial de subida tiene. Me perdí la última corrección por circunstancias personales así que aquí estoy, indeciso y esperando otra corrección importante que igual nunca llega. Algún consejo caballeros ¿?


----------



## Pablo Villa (28 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El CEO de Voxelus en un TEDx Argentina hablando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo retrasado, el argentino gilipollas!


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham lo dijo aqui ...El Hard Fork llego para quedarse y sera la tercera coin en capitalizacion bursatil dandole por c al BTC



¿En qué te basas para decir que sería 3era coin en capitalización?

Lo único que marca un precio son los futuros que se negocian en el mismo exchange que va a hacer el HF.... le das mucha credibilidad no?

Por cierto esos futuros de los que tanto te fias caen un 28%
Bitcoin Cash (Futures) (BCC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Ni que decir que se van a hundir en el caso de que se negociaran realmente en mercado abiertos, pero claro tu quieres btc a precio de shitcoin


----------



## davitin (28 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Ayer ya subió, cada vez que se ha recuperado el market ha subido la dominance, pero aún cuento una bajada como la de hace tres días antes del 31 esa es mi estrategia para entrar de nuevo en BTC puede que el tren de pillar a buen precio haya pasado en este soft-fork
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Hombre, si los dices por bitcoin igual ya esta carillo, si lo dices por el resto de altcoins, estan baratas para lo que han llegado a estar.

De todos modos, lo de que bitcoin esta caro es relativo...si dentro de 2 años un bitcoin llega a valer 20.000 dolares, dirias que ahora con 2700 dolares estaba caro?


----------



## serlec (28 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre, si los dices por bitcoin igual ya esta carillo, si lo dices por el resto de altcoins, estan baratas para lo que han llegado a estar.
> 
> De todos modos, lo de que bitcoin esta caro es relativo...si dentro de 2 años un bitcoin llega a valer 20.000 dolares, dirias que ahora con 2700 dolares estaba caro?



A ver, es caro porque hace dos días estaba a 2400 y hace dos más estaba a 1800 ahora a 2800 no es apetecible la verdad, se sienta uno y espera a ver que pasa.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no tiene BTC ni tampoco BHC
> Pero esto es Foro donde uno dice una cosa y otro la contraria y el tiempo pone a cada cual en su lugar .
> El BHC sera la tercera coin en market cap porque se ha dicho que cada BTC holder recibira 1 BHC . Puesto que hay 16,4 millones de BTC
> Y por cada BTC habra un fork ( BHC ) entonces habran 16,4 millones de BHC .
> ...



Llevas decenas de post diciendo que bitcoin está caro, burbujeado, y que va a caer a 1.200 dólares.... pero ahora dices que la gente compra bitcoin a 2800 dólares para recibir una altcoin de 300? :ouch::ouch:

Como dices, cada uno acabará en su sitio:


----------



## michinato (28 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> IOTAS y, sbre todo, EOS marcan el camino de cómo magrear las pachangueras extrapolaciones a la cotización por las que se rige el sistema de uso común actualmente.
> 
> Con 4 gotitas bien dosificadas y 4 pelas.



A veces no entiendo nada


----------



## serlec (28 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> A veces no entiendo nada



Desde luego, porque conozco alguno que entro en EOS y ha perdido hasta la camisa...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (28 Jul 2017)

Me acabo de levantar de la siesta y he soñado que bitcoin se iba a 3800 en breve.

Eso cuenta como un analisis valido?::


----------



## juli (28 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> A veces no entiendo nada



El sistema actual hace medias de precio "oficial" con las coins vendidas. Al parecer, aunque sean 2. Un chiste. La emisión de EOS se da en 300 y pico plazos "independientes" para minimizar el riesgo de desplome de precio / aunque pase por meomentos de floja acogida, no hay "hartazgo" /.

La escisión de BTC a la que aludía Claudius tiene el campo abonado a salir y mantenerse "on top".


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Deberías ponerte de acuerdo contigo mismo, que a los demás nos haces perder el tiempo


----------



## davitin (28 Jul 2017)

Osea, que al final en lugar de desbandada con bitcoin lo que hay es un "me lo quitan de las manos".


----------



## tio_argyle (28 Jul 2017)

Si alguien quiere comprar algo rico para HOLD tiene Shift a precio de ganga.

Saludos.


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Si alguien quiere comprar algo rico para HOLD tiene Shift a precio de ganga.
> 
> Saludos.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es una buena manera de verlo! Y si ahora esta a precio de ganga por la fiebre de bitcoin...te imaginas cuando nos vayamos para abajo? 
La fiesta va a ser epic!! A comprar superrrrbarato!!


----------



## tio_argyle (28 Jul 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Es una buena manera de verlo! Y si ahora esta a precio de ganga por la fiebre de bitcoin...te imaginas cuando nos vayamos para abajo?
> La fiesta va a ser epic!! A comprar superrrrbarato!!



Ya te digo! Menudo fiestón eh! Superrrrrr Epic! U.U


----------



## Divad (28 Jul 2017)

Subiendo el Bitcoin debe indicar también que compensará la bifurcación. Es una manera de compensar cryptoworld y evitar estampidas a otras chapas por el festival creado.

Difícil decisión para los que os quedéis dentro, tantos escenarios posibles que pueden realizar cualquiera ::

Después de la bifurcación vendrán los "bugs" y me es de imaginar que el resto de cryptoworld no se quedará mirando el show... sino que sacarán actualizaciones capaces de atraer el mercado directo del FIAT :rolleye:

El relevo a Bitcoin como reserva valor puede desatarse por la unión de chapas para el 21 de Agosto? Ya que les gustan los números (21/08/2017 = 11/1 =(11)) y el juego de sombras y luces...) :fiufiu:::


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

Como imagino sabéis, los de bitcoin _crash_ eligieron como siglas BCC pero resulta que esas siglas ya estaban usadas por otra coin hace tiempo "bit connect"

Pues esa coin, que ésta en el puesto 12 de coinmarket es la única que a esta hora sube, un 7,8%, junto al btc, el resto de coins del top estan en rojo

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Divad (28 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Como imagino sabéis, los de bitcoin _crash_ eligieron como siglas BCC pero resulta que esas siglas ya estaban usadas por otra coin hace tiempo "bit connect"
> 
> Pues esa coin, que ésta en el puesto 12 de coinmarket es la única que a esta hora sube, un 7,8%, junto al btc, el resto de coins del top estan en rojo
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations



Hace tiempo? Llevan desde abril creado la bifurcación 

Putos trileros ::



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Desde que el clapham descubrio los misterios del Trading , ya no necesita mirar las nubes ni consultar los caracoles .
> Ahora ...solo necesita hacer un Analisis Tecnico para confirmar
> lo que ya sabia sin ...Analisis Tecnico . :rolleye:
> Pero claro ...vienes aqui y dices :
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Clapham cuando vienes a explicarte con analisis tecnico *no* me caes bien!!!


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Hace tiempo? Llevan desde abril creado la bifurcación
> 
> Putos trileros ::
> 
> ...



Digo que Bitconnect existe hace tiempo, desde Noviembre de 2016

Y han llegado estos de Bitcoin crash y se han puesto la mismas siglas que una coin que ya existe BCC

Es igual que si yo ahora me creo una altcoin y la llamo ETH

[ANN][BCC] Bitconnect Coin - Decentralized Cryptocurrency


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *VALE ...
> 
> Va a subir el precio del cryptotulipan en los proximos 12 meses ? *
> 
> ...



*Hombre pero si lo acabaste de explicar!*


----------



## Divad (28 Jul 2017)

Vaya, con el móvil la gráfica que me mostraba era desde Abril 8: Mirándolo desde el ordenador veo que comenzó el 20 de Enero 2017.






Vaya con los "listos"... se habían marcado el camino desde un principio... (obvio viniendo de ellos :

La bifurcación acaba fusionada con BCC o creará otra variante? ::



Spoiler



Menos mal que todas las chapas son agraciadas 




---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 20:39 ----------

A veces me da la sensación que Clapham aunque hable con cierta gracia... no es más que un bot ::

3 noticias juntas dan para una película de las buenas ::

Desactivan la Inteligencia Artificial que creó su propio idioma, para prevenir

Una inteligencia artificial se vuelve racista, antisemita y homófoba en menos de un día en Twitter | Tecnología | EL MUNDO

Kalashnikov presenta sus robots "asesinos" autónomos basados en Inteligencia Artificial

---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 20:46 ----------

De kraken:
Vender cagando hostias los que hayáis entrado! Os vais a quedar pillados ::



> Hemos publicado un anuncio importante en nuestro blog sobre el “Bitcoin efectivo” (BCH) tenedor duro que va a pasar el 1 de agosto Todo el mundo debería leer el post completo, pero aquí hay algunos aspectos destacados del mensaje:
> 
> Kraken planea apoyar BCH en nuestra plataforma de financiación y el comercio de los pares BCH / XBT, BCH / USD, BCH / EUR
> Clientes que sostienen Bitcoin saldos (XBT) en el momento de la tenedor se acreditarán con una cantidad igual de Bitcoin Efectivo (BCH) - por ejemplo, 1 XBT resultará en 1 XBT + 1 BCH
> ...


----------



## serlec (28 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vaya, con el móvil la gráfica que me mostraba era desde Abril 8: Mirándolo desde el ordenador veo que comenzó el 20 de Enero 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien me puede explicar este punto "Clientes prestatarios Bitcoin (XBT) para las posiciones de margen en el momento del tenedor, éste se hará una cantidad igual de efectivo Bitcoin (BCH) - por ejemplo, si usted pide prestado 1 XBT debe pagar 1 XBT + 1 BCH" 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (29 Jul 2017)

No sé quién ha puesto la foto del toro ensangrentado pero se la podía haber ahorrado. Con Tapatalk aparece constantemente en cada cita y no es muy agradable. Algunos tenemos estómago. 
Valga también para el que en su día puso un dedo cortado. No estaría de más pensar en las sensibilidades del resto, más cuando ambas fotos no tienen nada que ver con el hilo.


----------



## Superoeo (29 Jul 2017)

Madre mia... y yo sigo en USDT. Tengo claro que tengo que recomprar antes del 1 porque la puedo liar parda. A ver si esta noche corrige un poco BTC y vuelvo a meterme y recomprar mis criptos que han bajado desde que las vendí. (Aunque habiendo subido el BTC.. asi así me quedaré).

Lo que no sé es qué hacer. Si quedarme en BTC para el HF o meter todo en las crytos que ya tenía.

Miedo me está dando Waves que está en modo escapada y la solté pensando en recomprarla más abajo....


----------



## verti (29 Jul 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Madre mia... y yo sigo en USDT. Tengo claro que tengo que recomprar antes del 1 porque la puedo liar parda. A ver si esta noche corrige un poco BTC y vuelvo a meterme y recomprar mis criptos que han bajado desde que las vendí. (Aunque habiendo subido el BTC.. asi así me quedaré).
> 
> Lo que no sé es qué hacer. Si quedarme en BTC para el HF o meter todo en las crytos que ya tenía.
> 
> Miedo me está dando Waves que está en modo escapada y la solté pensando en recomprarla más abajo....



Virgencita,virgencita,que me quede como estoy...
Yo también lo tengo todo en USDT.y unos pocos ETH y DASH.
De momento espero acontecimientos mas clarificadores,comiendo palomitas.


----------



## kokoliso1 (29 Jul 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Gracias Clapham, aunque la respuesta para Humaniq no era lo que estaba buscando.
> 
> Cualquiera que trabaje en proyectos de software, sabe que las primeras versiones siempre tienen problemas,y despues de un tiempo todo funciona como deberia. Si a ti no te ha funcionado la aplicacion, seria porque era una version muy temprana o beta; estoy seguro que ahora ya deberia de funcionar con su piloto.
> 
> ...



Los de Wagerr han lanzado una opción para apostar por el "combate del siglo", pero usando el wallet de waves con sus tokens en esa red en vez de con los definitivos de su cartera, eso puede hacer subir el wagerr momentáneamente.
Wagerr on the Event of the Century: Mayweather vs. McGregor


----------



## Claudius (29 Jul 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Mi pregunta tenia mas que ver con temas financieros:
> - market cap bajo; no esta inflada como muchas
> - Nuevo nicho de mercado con 2 billones de potenciales clientes
> - no hay competencia; bueno, Wetrust.



Bienvenido, Hay algunos proyectos similares, (no todos tienen tokens públicos) y son interesantes pero si la curva de adopción de cualquier crypto, que aporte una SOLUCIÓN a un PROBLEMA en occidente va a ser larga, en países en desarrollo, la multiplicamos x3.
Gente analfabeta, imprescindíble el uso y formación en tecnología, y conexión a Internet móvil estable y sin censuras. 

En el caso de la formación hay que hacer un esfuerzo extra, ya que si te pones a ti mismo de ejemplo, tu formación en crypto a sido autodidacta porque has tenido una formación técnica media-alta para la comprensión de lo que leíais y lo más importante tenías acceso a Internet en 'banda ancha' desde ordenador.

Has nombrado África, si te fijas en las infografías crypto que veas, de continentes siempre verás apagado este.

Por otro lado, supply de 184M, 1$ en una situación de mercado tranquila (qu no es el caso) y un par de noticias, pues puede prometerlo.

Se de lo que hablo porque estoy en un proyecto desde hace 3 años en África que se le da un áire y slow, very slow.

Por otro lado de waves, ya todo cryptómano conocerá su potencial, pero tiene una característica, que puede o no puede ser un problema *Es ruso.*
Si los chinos tienen su idiosincrasia, los rusos, también.


----------



## Ponlastuyasaremojar (29 Jul 2017)

Veo que se resuelve un HCH en el diario de litecoin, me acabo de meter corto. A ver qué tal...


----------



## Pablo Villa (29 Jul 2017)

Otro Token de ETH con problemas. Los propietarios lo sabian hace semanas pero no se hizo público. Hubo bajada de 25 $ a 17$. Que apechuguen otros con las perdidas!! Crear una coin no tiene riesgos!!::

Augur REP Token Critical Vulnerability Disclosure

"....Una sola transacción tenía el poder de congelar una economía de $ 200M +, debido a dos errores del compilador. Conclusiones: Serpiente no debe considerarse seguro de usar ...."


----------



## san_miguel (29 Jul 2017)

Ayer lei un tweet de bytecoin, parece que pronto entrará en exchanges como BITTREX y KRAKEN


----------



## davitin (29 Jul 2017)

Otra vez "caidita de roma" a tope chicos....llegaremos a los 60b? Atencion a las monedas que siempre bajan y luego suben, a saber:

-eth, dash, game credit, stratis, ripple, litecoin.


----------



## paketazo (29 Jul 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Gracias Clapham, aunque la respuesta para Humaniq no era lo que estaba buscando.
> 
> Cualquiera que trabaje en proyectos de software, sabe que las primeras versiones siempre tienen problemas,y despues de un tiempo todo funciona como deberia. Si a ti no te ha funcionado la aplicacion, seria porque era una version muy temprana o beta; estoy seguro que ahora ya deberia de funcionar con su piloto.
> 
> ...



Wagerr creo que quién pueda y quiera podría tener oportunidad en 0,055$...más o menos a precio de ICO inicial.

Si los developers lo toman en serio, es un filón.

Imaginad apostar de manera descentralizada sin pasar por Bwin, Ladbrokers... y con un abanico infinito de posibilidades...además se podrán hacer apuestas a título personal del tipo;

Clapham te apuesto a que las mujeres cubanas prefieren Dash a PIVX...

Y esto lo cerramos mediante la plataforma wagerr.

En cuanto al a otra que mensionas, no la sigo, pero técnicamente, parece que tiene recorrido de fase distributiva inicial...esto quiere decir que podría tener un pump en el que hay que vender como poco 1/2 de lo que se tenga en cartera.

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (29 Jul 2017)

Post especial

Al plus ultra le comentan que muchisima gente esta saliendo de Venezuela a todo gas vendiendo sus propiedades hasta por el precio de del billete,terrenos,apartamentos,coches,negocios... y quien lo esta comprando? los venezolanos !listos! que estan en !!!maYAmi!!!,para que,para sacar beneficio?NO, para hacerse mas ricos,por que saben que en estos momentos son donde se hacen y consolidan las grandes fortunas,yendo a contracorriente del mercado,comprando barato y vendiendo caro.

El plus ultra paso una buena parte de altcoin antes del 15 j a BTC porsiaca,esperando acontecimientos,ahora lo ve claro,ha empezado a comprar y seguirá comprando a precios muy buenos,y pasa de intentar hacerse el listo a ver si pilla cacho y elige bien entre BTC y BCC por que parece que el camino ya esta bastante claro.

Al plus ultra le gusta observar mucho,escuchar a todo el mundo por muy rocambolescas que puedan resultar sus opiniones y llegado el momento tomar sus propias deciones.

Al plus ultra no le importan las religiones para sentarse a tomarse un buen blue montain y escuchar las opiniones de alguien,da igual si son reales o cuentos de magia interpretados por Merlin,le gusta que alguien tan menudo y sin relevancia aparente como David tumbara a goliat,tambien gusta de escuchar como un denostado hombre cojo y tartamudo como Claudius termino siendo emperador de roma expandiendo su imperio mucho mas que otros y marcando Paketazo donde quiera que iva,como tambien izo nuestro compatriotra el grandioso Blas de lezo.tambien gusta de historias contemporaneas como las del Teleco slim que se ha echo a si mismo,pasando a ser uno de los hombres mas ricos del mundo,las del Juli que ha forjado su prestigio a base de profesionalidad.Le da igual comer con clase como lo hacen en Kondarra que comerse la Salchicha de un buen hot dog acompañada de una San miguel fesquita mientras suena de fondo Depechemode o cualquier otra cosa que al Dj un le de por poner.

Ni un misero THANKS


----------



## Claudius (29 Jul 2017)

No hubo acuerdo del tipo dueño del equipo de basket Lituano, con Dash, se ha ido a Nem. Los negocios, son los negocios.
ohhhhhhh :ouch:


----------



## Claudius (29 Jul 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Post especial
> 
> Al plus ultra no le importan las religiones para sentarse a tomarse un buen blue montain y escuchar las opiniones de alguien,da igual si son reales o cuentos de magia interpretados por Merlin,le gusta que alguien tan menudo y sin relevancia aparente como David tumbara a goliat,tambien gusta de escuchar como un denostado hombre cojo y tartamudo como Claudius termino siendo emperador de roma expandiendo su imperio mucho mas que otros y marcando Paketazo donde quiera que iva como tambien izo nuestro compatriotra el grandioso Blas de lezo.tambien gusta de historias contemporaneas como las del Teleco slim que se ha echo a si mismo pasando a ser uno de los hombres mas ricos del mundo,las del Juli que ha forjado su prestigio a base de profesionalidad.Le da igual comer con clase como lo hacen en Kondarra que comerse la Salchicha de un buen hot dog acompañada de una San miguel fesquita mi entras suena de fondo Depechemode cualquier otra cosa que al Dj un le de por poner.



:XX: :X :Aplauso:


----------



## davitin (29 Jul 2017)

Vaya tela.


----------



## serlec (29 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham cree que los bitconitas ...todos , pero especialmente los bitconitas de la Secta " Testigos del Bitcoin " y de la Iglesia de " Jesucrypto de los ultimos blockchains " : ( Este hilo esta plagado de ellos )
> Podras reconocerlos facilmente porque le rakanean THANKS al clapham y tienen menos sentido del humor ( indicador de nuncafollismo )
> que un manati . De que hablaba ? Ahhh
> Pues que el clapham cree que esta gente ( por llamarla de algun modo )
> ...



Pues ya nos avisas cuando sea tiempo de comprar BCC, aunque una cosa te digo, si tienes una estrategia o algo ocultas o mejor no publicarla en Twitter, porque si estos dos tipos piensan esperar que todo el mundo venda BCC para comprar barato y entonces apoyarlo, pues mejor cállate porque es posible que ante esa información más de uno de dos y de tres holdeen BCC no crees?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (29 Jul 2017)

Este hilo se va a la mierda...


----------



## kokoliso1 (29 Jul 2017)

El exchange bitfinex dice que va a dar BTC a los que tengan Bitcoin allí depositados el día 1, eso no lo garantiza en este momento Poloniex ni otros exchanges.

No van a dar exactamente 1:1 dicen que según si hay más cortos o largos en bitcoin darán algo menos o más del 1.


----------



## Divad (29 Jul 2017)

Al final dejaré unas chapas en Bitcoin y lo sacaré de las dos cadenas una vez esté habilitado. 3 días para que se estabilice la red y miraré que tal baila BCH. Los chinos la van a mimar y dudo mucho que desaparezca alguna cadena como podemos ver ETC/ETH.

El juego está bastante maduro y está beneficiando a los participantes, por lo que no creo que quieran enviar un mensaje negativo a los que se aferran al fiduciario.


----------



## davitin (29 Jul 2017)

Yo no se que hacer... No se si esperar a que bajen mas las alts (o comprar ahora que de todos modos estan baratas), o comprar bitcoin a ver que pasa.


----------



## Divad (29 Jul 2017)

Tras la bifurcación habrá que lidiar con los "bugs" que harán correcciones a la baja o dependiendo de la gravedad desaparece o sobrevive como una mierda más de todas las que existen ::

Mierda para BTC/BCH acabaría beneficiando a todo cryptoworld (LTC/ETH/DASH/WAWES/...).

Nos espera 4 meses de puta locura.


----------



## Divad (29 Jul 2017)

Incluso pienso apalancarme en largo BCH/$, los chinos van a darse buenas corridas. Eso sí, de comenzar a leer chorradas internas cierro y recojo la cosecha.

Como te encanta marear y poner en tensión al personal, eh Clapham... 

Te apuestas chapas a que la tendencia en 4 meses será alcista por mucho que se tengan días de grandes rebajas para volverse a enganchar y beneficiarse de la subida?

Los que están dentro de cryptoworld ya están en el paraíso. Los que entran pagan el precio del pasaje, mientras que los que no se enteran o se lo piensan... Ven como van recibiendo ofertas y todas las rechazan...

Cuando hagan el corte y deje de tener sentido el FIAT... Todos los que rechazaron las ofertas se cortarán las venas por no moverse ::


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (29 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Tras la bifurcación habrá que lidiar con los "bugs" que harán correcciones a la baja o dependiendo de la gravedad desaparece o sobrevive como una mierda más de todas las que existen ::
> 
> Mierda para BTC/BCH acabaría beneficiando a todo cryptoworld (LTC/ETH/DASH/WAWES/...).
> 
> Nos espera 4 meses de puta locura.



Tú que eres de los listos, si hay bug, se conoce qué equipo de ingenieros está detrás de Bitcoin _Crash_? Dicho de otra forma hay equipo de ingenieros para solucionar esos posibles bugs? 


A mi todo ésto me huele a una estafa a gran escala


----------



## vodka (29 Jul 2017)

Yo veo a la gente un poco flipada con sus BCC que planean venderlos nada más verlos en sus wallets... Me pregunto... quien se los va a comprar y a que precio si todos quieren hacer lo mismo?

Yo estoy reservando algo de btc por si acaso pero he ido comprando a loco alts, y como den en los próximos días una bajada como la de ayer... le van a dar por culo a los BCC, hice un buen dinerillo comprando y vendiendo horas después, y aún así me arrepiento ahora de haberlas vendido.


----------



## Divad (29 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Tú que eres de los listos, si hay bug, se conoce qué equipo de ingenieros está detrás de Bitcoin _Crash_? Dicho de otra forma hay equipo de ingenieros para solucionar esos posibles bugs?
> 
> 
> A mi todo ésto me huele a una estafa a gran escala



Para mi los listos son los que están detrás de las chapas de ETH por poner un ejemplo


Spoiler












Has encontrado alguno "filántropo"en Bitcoin del mismo palo? 

Es por ello que no quería tocar Bitcoin ni con un palo, pero me voy a decantar en que una primera tajada tras la bifurcación es posible llevarse cada uno y además acabarán permitiendo que China se acabe adueñando de la crypto BCH (apalancamiento en largo )

Todas las mierdas acabarán ligadas a Bancor y lo veremos :fiufiu:



clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

Ya que no te vas a jugar ni un misero ETH te puedes poner en corto en Kraken u otras exchanges para hacerte asquerosamente rico! 

Si sabes que van a bajar y mantienes tus chapas... por qué no las vendes?

Sabías que puedes programar una venta si llega a X valor?

Al final será verdad, Clapham solo se dedica a escribir y presume de lo que nunca ha tenido.


@Negrofuturo: Con lo que sabes y depositas tu creencia en eurocoin? Qué tengas una buena corrida! 8:



vodka dijo:



Yo veo a la gente un poco flipada con sus BCC que planean venderlos nada más verlos en sus wallets... Me pregunto... quien se los va a comprar y a que precio si todos quieren hacer lo mismo?

Yo estoy reservando algo de btc por si acaso pero he ido comprando a loco alts, y como den en los próximos días una bajada como la de ayer... le van a dar por culo a los BCC, hice un buen dinerillo comprando y vendiendo horas después, y aún así me arrepiento ahora de haberlas vendido.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Los bots se pondrán a trabajar como locos y China estará detrás :fiufiu: sacar tajada nada más salir y aprovechar en comprar barato + apalancamiento en largo.*


----------



## juli (29 Jul 2017)

Vaya,vaya...así que nadie se va a tirar por ETHs, Dashes, etc... a 160, 140, 120 pavos... y lo que alguno pueda prever como hordas de compradores serán taladradas cual margarina... :XX: :

Ni este Pareto siquiera YA, Negrofuturo, va a dejar el magic 80% sólo en manos de BTC ...los siguientes, ni te cuento. / Que las nuevas invitadas a la fiesta deban su sano crecimiento a las semillas bitcoñeras y que formarán parte de TODA su singladura, es otro cantar - algo natural dado el diseño de nakamoto , por otra parte - ...el caso es que hoy son propuestas hechas y derechas... y ojo, alternativas /. Y que BTC no gestione ese 80% es un escenario NUEVO en Shitland...una grieta que jamás se cerrará ya...y por la que seguirán entrando nuevos invitados. Gente convencida de empujar una nueva tecnología, no de antimaterialistas sueños robinjudianos mutados en testa rosas y colgantes de coloráo ...de un avance objetivo e ilusionante - de mil colores , sin disfraces - al que serán leales. 

Ahora BTC tiene brega hasta noviembre...y resulta que toca parálisis total, que los dumps en Shitland no serán aprovechados por holders reales , por convencidos de la blockchain que vean TOPS en 100 pavos como un regalo irrepetible... alguien extrapola a la práctica alguna de las memeces que se sueltan por aquí ? / Situar ETH ó Dash en 50 pavos... persigue simplemente su desprecio...o que el panic buying se desate lo más tarde posible para que el espejismo bajista que las atrapa y la consiguiente oportunidad de compra dure el máximo posible ? ...alguien por aquí espera REALMENTE comprar un Dash en 2018 por menos de mil pavos ??? :XX: :: Alguien se ha parado a pensar en éso en lugar de sumergirse en el derrotismo y el canguelo que están metiendo ahora con calzador ? /

En fin, vaya orejeras...o - más bien - vaya jeta por tratar al resto como tales subnormales.



De los que se descojonaban del BTC a 95 pavos de Nico, llega el alucinante " Yo también espero ETH en 37 pavos " ::

Esperad, esperad ...dejad correr los 160 ...que están caras... y esto no se gira ni por el forro hasta la última plegaria de Jihan...y su contrario...

Si ej que...


----------



## p_pin (30 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para mi los listos son los que están detrás de las chapas de ETH por poner un ejemplo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Esas son empresas que ganan millonadas

Pero cuánto de lo que ganan lo han compartido contigo?
¿Por qué crees que en los planes de esas empresas está que tú ganes dinero?


----------



## davitin (30 Jul 2017)

Bueno parece que esta subiendo todo otra vez, espero que hallais pillado algo, aun se puede.

Eth se esta disparando....esperemos que no en el pie.


----------



## Divad (30 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Vaya,vaya...así que nadie se va a tirar por ETHs, Dashes, etc... a 160, 140, 120 pavos... y lo que alguno pueda prever como hordas de compradores serán taladradas cual margarina...
> 
> Ni este Pareto siquiera YA, Negrofuturo, va a dejar el magic 80% sólo en manos de BTC ...los siguientes, ni te cuento. / Que las nuevas invitadas a la fiesta deban su sano crecimiento a las semillas bitcoñeras y que formarán parte de TODA su singladura, es otro cantar - algo natural dado el diseño de nakamoto , por otra parte - ...el caso es que hoy son propuestas hechas y derechas... y ojo, alternativas /. Y que BTC no gestione ese 80% es un escenario NUEVO en Shitland...una grieta que jamás se cerrará ya...y por la que seguirán entrando nuevos invitados. Gente convencida de empujar una nueva tecnología, no de antimaterialistas sueños robinjudianos mutados en testa rosas y colgantes de coloráo ...de un avance objetivo e ilusionante - de mil colores , sin disfraces - al que serán leales.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Tan claro lo ven que no tienen huevos para apalancarse en corto :: 

Cuando vean una vela en verde una hora dirá que puede que suba y cuando vea la de 5 minutos en rojo vendrá diciendo que se acaba la estafada de realidad que estamos compartiendo :XX:





p_pin dijo:


> Esas son empresas que ganan millonadas
> 
> Pero cuánto de lo que ganan lo han compartido contigo?
> ¿Por qué crees que en los planes de esas empresas está que tú ganes dinero?





clapham2 dijo:


> Al clapham no le gusta ETHEREUM , una coin irrelevante que no sabe cantar , ni bailar y solo porque se disfraza de mamarracho es famosa ...
> 
> Lleva 10 dias , no 10 horas , 10 dias cayendo sin parar ...
> desde los 0.101 BTC ( segundo maximo ) hasta los 0.066 BTC
> ...





juli dijo:


> Vaya,vaya...así que nadie se va a tirar por ETHs, Dashes, etc... a 160, 140, 120 pavos... y lo que alguno pueda prever como hordas de compradores serán taladradas cual margarina... :XX: :
> 
> Ni este Pareto siquiera YA, Negrofuturo, va a dejar el magic 80% sólo en manos de BTC ...los siguientes, ni te cuento. / Que las nuevas invitadas a la fiesta deban su sano crecimiento a las semillas bitcoñeras y que formarán parte de TODA su singladura, es otro cantar - algo natural dado el diseño de nakamoto , por otra parte - ...el caso es que hoy son propuestas hechas y derechas... y ojo, alternativas /. Y que BTC no gestione ese 80% es un escenario NUEVO en Shitland...una grieta que jamás se cerrará ya...y por la que seguirán entrando nuevos invitados. Gente convencida de empujar una nueva tecnología, no de antimaterialistas sueños robinjudianos mutados en testa rosas y colgantes de coloráo ...de un avance objetivo e ilusionante - de mil colores , sin disfraces - al que serán leales.
> 
> ...





Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo no sé nada, así que solo confío en dios, mi fusil y la intuición.
> 
> Dios y mi fusil no han tenido invitación(consciente) a esta decisión, así que todo es cuestión de mi intuición... Jean Pierre Garnier
> 
> ...



Con semejante proyección seguro que también te llevarás el pelotazo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: aunque una vez dentro del juego, siempre tienes la posibilidad de cambiar de rumbo.


----------



## Divad (30 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Esas son empresas que ganan millonadas
> 
> Pero cuánto de lo que ganan lo han compartido contigo?
> ¿Por qué crees que en los planes de esas empresas está que tú ganes dinero?



Me están diciendo cual es el caballo ganador y encima les tengo que pedir que me regalen el dinero de su bolsillo? La idea es buena, pero se hacen los "tontos" para que ganemos dinero... pero no creo que se hagan los "subnormales" :: Qué mierda en 6 meses te hace de 8$ a 400$? 

Con una inversión de 1000$ en ETH cuando estaba a 8$ te llevas 50k$ cuando estaba a 400$. Los listos que hayan entrado con más pasta... ejem, pues es lo que se llevan :XX: 

Igualmente se están comportando bien con todas las chapas. Seis meses subiendo el valor de cryptoworld y el séptimo toca descansar de tanta fiesta :Baile: Tic! Tac! Tic! Tac! Hay un fanatismo bitcoñero y FIAT/metales para que los indecisos sigan sin saber que camino escoger en todo momento.




> *Vitalik Buterin*
> 
> Con 20 años le dan una beca de 100.000$, doble nacionalidad y encima viviendo en Suiza...
> 
> ...


----------



## species8472 (30 Jul 2017)

@Paketazo y otros entendidos de altcoins,

¿Además de wagerr que otras tienen gran potencial?


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

Buen día.

Vamos a ver si aclaramos un par de conceptos muy básicos, si me apuras hasta uno, que creo que nos podría dotar de gran orientación. / es lógica paleta, no quintaesencia vanguardista...pero suele ser muy útil a la hora de posar "pieses" en el suelo, y todo eso...que con el trolleo global en Shitland, no es poco /

Estamos en un clarísimo caso de árboles que no dejan ver el bosque , de libro. Entiendo que BTC sea la pera la limonera...pero no lo es TODO. / de hecho , ésa es la gran valía de ETH , como lo sera de otras , que algunos parece que no acaban de entender para encajar cuál es la SHitland actual...y la que viene / .

EL planteamiento de Nakamoto era fundamentalmente CANÍBAL. Las poses de los bitcoñeros de hace un año año han mudado de ser "TODO" a ser lo mejor o de más peso . Esto es importante. Aquél discurso de que todo el fiat va a bitcoin , bitcoin se zampará todo, etc...aquella concepción , espontánea en la mayoría de los casos , la rompió ETH...y Shitland es distinta ahora de hace un año.

Todo acababa en BTC porque el planteamiento de Nakamoto partía no sólo de una criptomoneda disruptiva, sino de su facultad de replicarse en cascada con variaciones, pero que éstas variaciones tiviesen la misma génesis : Los Forks de BTC . 

El discurso fundamentalista bitcoñero / no es mentira cuando todo el mundo sabe que no es verdad / dibujaba un escenario donde holdear era liturgia y monolito...en un escenario REAL donde cada vez había más actores. Y se supone que esos actores eran erigidos levantados y alimentados por algún tipo de inyección divina o por entes salidos de otro planeta para enfrentarse a BTC ...cuando todos salían de BTC y no sólo éso, eran fortalecidos con bitcoins.

Del atractivo himbersor de un proyecto serio en sus inicios y su capacidad de revalorización respecto a uno ya consolidado no creo que hayamos de discutir nada. El resultado es que las travesías del desierto entre pelotazos rebiosamente alcistas en BTC se susitutía por un "alquiler" de btcs a las alts, donde se mulytiplicaban varias veces por sí mismas...para volver a su refugio bitcoñero, provocando con ello una demanda contínua de bitcoins y un precio al alza. Esos subidones en BTC, drenajes y dumps en el resto de Shitland , fortalecían el primero, donde , una vez asentada la pastuki, se volvía a iniciar el ciclo desde posiciones aún más robustas en FIAT.

Para BC que Dash o Zcash chutaran representaba un problema parecido al que representa para ETH que Iconomi, por ejemplo, se forre : Sinergia.../mientras no discutas mi liderato, claro/. La diferencia es que la dictadura de ETH en su cascada es tecnológica y la de BTC en la suya, financiera / la jerarquía tecnológica bitcoñera tras un fork es de referencia , no absoluta , pues sus escisiones son dueñas de su tecnología al completo / : BTC tiene pasta en todas las alts y ETH tiene la plataforma sobre las que sus "hijas" deben correr.

Qué ocurrió con ETH ? Que, desde otra plataforma, ajena a BTC , erigió su propio sistema / como antes hicieron otras coins / y OJO !...la incrustó en el top comercial mundial. YA en éso, nada impedía a BTC ejercer el imperialismo financiero de Nakamoto también sobre ETH...el asunto es que para apropiarse de ella, había que dejar los btcs allí, si los usabas para engordar BTC / si drenabas / la capa de holders ajenos a BTC sostenía un proyecto amenazante comercial y fundamentalmente ...y además perdías posiciones...y mucho ojo !, posiciones cuya recuperación podían costarte deblitar el agujero negro bitcoñero , porque la revalorización de ETH era mayor y no cejaba en los drenajes ésto, ohmagóz! , tenía un efecto nuevo y contrario al canibalismo de Satoshi imperante : Recuperar posiciones costaba más bitcoins de los que procuraba abandonarlas...con lo que ya no se podía estar en misa y repicando hasta el infinito y más allá, había que elegir.

Así que en primavera hubo que entrar por cojones en el cuerpo a cuerpo tecnológico ya que el terrorismo financiero aupaba a su Atila particular : Antes de fin de verano, o ETH y su cascada iban a desplazar a BTC del top cripto global, tan sencillo como éso.

/...y buen momento para acotar el primer post del ladrillaco pajamentalero , pues ya aviso que no mandaré un puto debedé :: /.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 11:30 ----------

*part chú.>>*


Así que entramos en un verano caminando cual tortolitos de la mano con el innombrable Jihan hacia el criptoarcoiris bitcoñero y lo que haga falta, Maripuri, o nos joden la tostada en 2 meses.


El primer paso, sin duda , retirar financiación bitcoñera sembrada en ETH cagando leches y procurar un bajón importante, FUDS de que ETH peta, de que es un truño por cobrar una centésima parte más de fees en las ICOS de lo que BTC cobra en reposo, etc...tampoco es difícl con la bisoñez de ETH y sus aspiraciones globales , que arrojarán desequilibruios y cagadas como es absolutamente obvio, igual que lo haría en cualquier otra blockchain a los niveles de hiperexigencia alcanzados. 

Qué ocurre ahora mismo ? Que al absolutamente genial planteamiento de ETH / ya hemos comentado que ni siquiera propio / con sus toens : Tú me rascas la chepa a mí, yo te la rasco a tí , se va a unir la descomunal proyeción de las nuevas versiones de su plataforma. Y lo va a hacer desde una posición de mercado abiertamente enfrentada al seboso marqués bitcoñero , ocioso devorador de rentas, pobre en servicios , caciquil en tasas y leeeeento en operativa . Y con un pastizal descomunal detrás...el dispuesto y OJO ! , el de las corporaciones mafiosas largas en ethers, punto fundamental para que BTC no pudiese expandir su imperialismo financiero a ETH y apropiarse de ella como de otra más. Ahí está la disrupción y el break : EN el HODL castuzo en ETH...en el "no vendo" de los listos de Divad. 

Alguien tiene alguna duda de cuánto va a deslubrar ETH a Shitland entera este otoño ? El pastrollón en desarrolladores que se ha debido meter en la hoja de ruta ethérea este 2017 debe ser sólo comparable al pedazo de pastel que representa la teta blockchain bancaria para los próximos siglos / acojona, eh ? / : Es el momento y la Castuza no va a fallar ...sabe que no se lo puede permitir...pero también han saboreado las siestas en las barbas del gigante Bitcoñero y que sólo están ya a un paso de tomar el relevo...con lo que es pasta que se suelta a gusto.

Más allá de toda esta polarización, toca un vistazo genérico a Shitland y el resto de actores, en mi opinión, todos por debajo de los 2 cansinos del top...incluso diría que para empezar , por honestiad y por evolución natural...razones que no creo demasiado despectivas para el forofo que se pueda sentir chinado.

Practicamente cualquier proyecto puntero supera hoy o superaba hace un mes el de BTC ..y es que a éstos pececillos si no se mueven sí que se los lleva la corriente, no hay otra.Así que vemos propuestas / Dash, LTC, Factom, Stratis, Antsahres... / que van a estar perfectamente dotadas para el asalto ya no al podium global - dificilmente, aunque este año y medio va a definir muy mucho - sino a un nicho de mercado descomunal en el reset tecnológico que toca. Y hay pocas dudas de que Dash , poir ejemplo , - va a pulverizar tecnológicamente - y probablemente conceptualmente, pues el concepto de terrorismo financiero bitconiano es , en el contexto actual, más que obsoleto, casi estéril o a un paso de serlo - en mes y pico, dos o tres a BTC ...y lo va a hacer simplemente por el tiempo necesario para BTC en la implementación de su nuevo escenario, en adecuar su vestuaio a la arena de un circo que tenía ya muy olvidada- andaba más en lides de alzar o bajar pulgares - .

Y quien dice Dash , dice Nem - de hecho, Nem es la única que se adivina amenaza real inmediata al "bipartidismo" - . De hecho, Dash , Factom, etc ... las entiendo, hoy por hoy, jugando otra liga en lo referente a expansión / la propuesta de Dash me sigue intrigando y seguro que sorprenderá -/ ...lo que no quiere decir , éso sí, con menores miras tecnológicas ni de cotización / en los 2 casos mencionados , creo que su flat los colocará más en la carta de El Bulli o Arza que liderando una franquicia de Macdonals /. 

Y , en fin, después del tochaco, espero haber sabido transmitir la seguridad, errada o no , que Shitland me transmite y lo que me hacen descojona escenarios de lateralidades de cotización de años, precios de joyas por debajo de un trapo de Zara etc etc etc ... estando al mismísmo borde de la adopción masiva de la blockchain...en fin...

Posición, posición, y posición...ah, y en lo personal, un leve ya no retoque, sino redondeo al planteamiento : PROMEDIO. Y en lo de Jihan , BTC y los sietes fantásticos, ya tocará cebarse en otro momento, que Shitland hoy en día vive más ya de proyectos e inminencias reales que de Marujeos de poder y vendidas de burra futura que sin antes cerrar las hostias como dios manda son , en uno y otro bando, humo. Así que toca zafarrancho y actualización del acorazado Potenkim , que a la reliquia ya se oró bastante..y como no se den vara, este fin de verano/Otoño, al marqués le va a saltar ETH al pesuezo como un rotwweiler pasado de crack al de una monja. Por no hablar de otros que se harán con tobillos, muñecas, etc...La tierra pal que se la trabaja, hamijos...

Va...sorry por el ladrillo y a otra cosa, que vaya manera de empezar un domingo...


----------



## tio_argyle (30 Jul 2017)

Gracias por el post Juli.

Menos mal que el 1 de Agosto no iba a pasar "nada". Está todo Dios que no le entra una pajita por el culo.


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Gracias por el post Juli.
> 
> Menos mal que el 1 de Agosto no iba a pasar "nada". Está todo Dios que no le entra una pajita por el culo.



Hay que pensar en blockchain. Bitcoin no es nada. Igual que cualquier otra no lo es...no para ajustar la mira telescópica. El tsunami inminente es de Blockchain / ésto es parecido al erre que erre de ppcc sobre el origen inmobiliaro de la burbuja cañi...sólo dispersaba una óptica que debía dirigirse a la burbuja de pasta fácil...y podía entonces extrapolarse a cualquier lugar y objeto de deseo burbujil /.

Antes he olvidado pararme un poco en la "calidad" de holders en ETH, Dash, LTC, etc... que creo que lmitará las bajadas de precio . En un contexto no disruptivo - éste lo es en cuanto al momento de reparto de la tarta - todo podría caer hasta donde fuese...ahora, no. ETH son 93 millones de coins y es abracadabrante pensar que no serán copadas muy por encima de 100 pavos. Extrapolarlo a Dash es , sencillamente descojonante / su float es su limitación , igual que , a día de hoy, es su excelencia , estratégica una, de cotización y atesoramiento la otra ...siempre la especialidad de cada propuesta es un arma de doble filo - Solidez-rigidez de btc , sofisticación-vulnerabilidad de los martscontracts de ETH , exclusividad-escasez de Dash...el cierre perfecto de cada círculo es presentar un pack equilibrado de esa dicotomía, que lo haga atractivo, pero no lo lastre /.

Creo que Dash y ETH - más éste último por lo completo de su propuesta y sus ya evidentes posibilidades de gigaexpansión - van a soltar dos verdaderas bombas atómias en Shitland este año.

Respecto a la valía de ETH y el manolismo que hay que intentar despojar siempre de cualqueir perspectiva sana, sólo comentar que yo no defiendo la meritocracia, ni un hallazgo de ETH siquiera en cuanto a la redondez de su proyecto . De hecho, es más de lo mismo y algo que es puro AD de ETH : Castuza en néctar : Han pillado cosas de Next, Maid, etc ...y le han metido pasta ...el asaltante forrado que se folla un startup con un planteamiento genial que antes de llegar al top por su escasez de medios ha dejado que su valor añadido trascienda a un tablero de buitres que con un buen motrollón de pasta les van a adeantar por el arcén con sus propios argumentos .

Ahora mismo, y mirando atrás, me casa bastante una virulencia que seimpre me rechinó de bitcoñeros de pro hacia Next o Maidsafe en los viejos debates del foro...cuando hacia otras, tipo Litecoin, etc , el desdén era de puro piloto automático, con el simple refilón que exije un enemigo pequeño : El enemigo de Satoshi era la expansión de la BLOCKCHAIN , las escisiones de la suya propia no rompían el "golpe ferpecto" de retroalimentación financiera diseñado. 

Pues ya esta roto...esta primavera se les fue de las manos. Y 2017 es un año de zafarrancho. Y fértil, de blockchains que ya no van a hacer cosas, sino maravillas : El que se crea que ha visto mucho, va listo...todo lo que viene es de lo más jugoso. Aquí no se va a aburrir ni dios.


----------



## Claudius (30 Jul 2017)

Para los nuevos y los que no se atreven aún.

Un cursillo rápido de como comprar cryptos hasta 100 eur. sin verificación de forma muy fácil, y ya poder pagar con ellas con la tarjeta de débito de TenX (alguno tendrá hasta tokens de ella de su ICO 'triunfador' hehe) soporta btc, dash, eth, iot, las 3 últimas en breve. 
Hasta dentro de 10 días no lo intentéis para btc hasta se termine el 'conflicto soberanista ' 


Detalle: el sitio es europeo y soporta español. Las comisiones son comedidas, acorde a la velocidad de adquisición de los token que tienen varios en lista.

1) Alta
Comprar bitcoins y vender bitcoins | Anycoin Direct

2) Eliges token y direción de envío

3) Pagas con diferentes métodos, el del video es aconsejable por la velocidad y facilidad

4) Ya se tiene cargada la tarjeta de débito

5) Te vas de vacaciones y a pagar con ella



Spoiler



[youtube]42EN2HMUeWQ[/youtube]


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> @Paketazo y otros entendidos de altcoins,
> 
> ¿Además de wagerr que otras tienen gran potencial?



waves creo que optará a buenas subidas si no sale nada raro. Yo llevo algo...pero no demasiado.

Luego hay proyectos en la cadena de ETH que has de ir valorando.

Por ejemplo REP, me gusta el concepto, pero de momento va lento y se han encontrado algunos fallos como se ha comentado por aquí.

LUN, me gusta la idea, y creo que puede revalorizarse, pero es más ilusión que nicho de mercado, pues competir con wikipedia no es sencillo, sería algo a muy largo plazo, y no vale la pena precipitarse.

Los compañeros van dando buenas opciones, lo que sucede es que es imposible abarcar todo este mercado, y como dije...el 90% creo que en 10 años no serán ni un recuerdo.

Afinar bien, sacar ROI + 10% y dejar el resto...ojo, que cada vez va a ser mas dificil sacar el ROI...es lógico.

Un saludo y buen domingo.


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Para los nuevos y los que no se atreven aún.
> 
> Un cursillo rápido de como comprar cryptos hasta 100 eur. sin verificación de forma muy fácil, y ya poder pagar con ellas con la tarjeta de débito de TenX (alguno tendrá hasta tokens de ella de su ICO 'triunfador' hehe) soporta btc, dash, eth, iot, las 3 últimas en breve.
> Hasta dentro de 10 días no lo intentéis para btc hasta se termine el 'conflicto soberanista '
> ...




[youtube]DzGnWSIuJvo[/youtube]


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> waves creo que optará a buenas subidas si no sale nada raro. Yo llevo algo...pero no demasiado.
> 
> Luego hay proyectos en la cadena de ETH que has de ir valorando.
> 
> ...



A mí Stratis, Antshares y PIVX, me llaman, para empezar, por un precio de risa. Y voy a incidir en PIVX...a ver si los Dasheros saben entender este apunte desde el frevor que compartimos - de hecho, creo que es la única coin cuya ética me "enamoró" :o  , pipiolo shitcoñero estaba hecho por aquél entonces - hace 5 o 6 deceniosssss...digo, meses, juás juás - . 

PIVX es más Dash de febrero , hoy... que Dash mismo. Y me explico antes de que vuelen vasos . 

Hay muchos idealismos de Dash hace unos meses absolutamente presentes en PIVX, los llevan por bandera...y se adivina una comunidad de holders mamando ahí a pie juntillas. Dash es, a mi juicio, la blockchain más especulativa actualmente en el panorama, la de valor FIAT más indiscutible. A día de hoy, toda aquella "red social monetaria" ha desaparecido de escena...personalmente, lo que percibo es una concentración de Mnodes que puede acabar incluso eliminando las coins para "uso corriente" . Mnodes que valen un pastrollón. Y si Dash consigue que esa red sea operativa / la clave está en ver qué y cómo "enganchan" operaciones a esa red de validación - que se supone quintaesencia tecnológica ad hoc en su inminente representación - . Operaciones a validar que podrían trascender la propia red de dash - es una hipótesis, pero la limitación de espacio apunta a una vuelta en ese aspecto, la que sea -.

Ésto es una clarísima limitación en Dash y hace meses ya comenté algo sobre crear alguna microreferencia comercial en el ideario social global ...pero la evidente orientación a hacerse con Mnodes puede además acentuar hasta la casi desaparición las Dash existentes. Minereum, por ejemplo, quiere reponer un float de risa , menor del milón de coins, con una emisión 2.0 / Una Dash-Calderilla que enchufar a la red de Mnodes podría ser perfectamente otra manera de proveer balas a esa nave-nodriza de validación global -. El asunto es que Dash, con tal de no mear fuear del tiesto ya es una blockchain de Diamante - y el "quien mucho abarca , poco aprieta" es una amenaza de libro que en modo alguno podría permitirse ahora mismo ni haría maldita gracia a sus poseedores de Mnodes - ..así que lo que espero es un resultado brillante , exclusivo , redondo. Sólo éso, generará un pastizal descomunal. Posiblemente, modular, para no descartar viejas aspiraciones...pero primero asegurando el valor ya creado. Mi curiosidad principal hacia Dash está en cómo va a "derramar" su "plataforma central" hacia el público global.



Pero sigamos con PIVX. PIVX sí dispone de float y precio hoy en día para hacer de su "Manifesto" , bandera ... y se multiplicará por sí mismo actuando simplemente en esa línea...no tiene "mucho que romper" como Dash. En ese sentido, la entiendo la coin posibemente más robinjudiana del panorama. Y el asalto a sus coins es otra inminencia que no se debe soslayar : Dos pavos son NADA para una blockchain que pueda capitalizar , o hacerlo en garn medida, un cartel semejante.

Más allá de ello , tiene un float con muchísima cintura aún...y una imagen ante el gran público de reflejo en Dash que comercialmente no es , en absoluto, baladí ...menos aún llegando de un Diamante triunfador .

La veo monedón post-veraniego...y ojo,que el contexto de descomunal reparto de tarta actual , decir "de moda" es decir "incrustado en la blockcain global".

Me gusta muchísimo PIVX...y de no poder directamente apartarlo, simplemente "orientar" un posible MNode futuro no es ninguna tontería. Y al forerío más modesto, le diría, que todas estas picas en Flandes que algunos son perfectamente conscientes de haber perdido por unos ridículos meses, se van a acabar entre este año y poco más . Y sinceramente, veo a PIVX...igual que alguna otra ya mencionada, una de ellas.


----------



## p_pin (30 Jul 2017)

Hay alguna coin que premie a los nodos? qué rentabilidades se ofrecen? dependen también si se poseen más o menos coins?


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2017)

*Juli* si lo de PIVX está bien, incluso su distribución empieza a ser decentilla...lo único que me tira para atrás es que anda el *Clapham* de por medio, y eso es un handicap muy difícil de asumir.



Un saludo


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Juli* si lo de PIVX está bien, incluso su distribución empieza a ser decentilla...lo único que me tira para atrás es que anda el *Clapham* de por medio, y eso es un handicap muy difícil de asumir.
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Bah...no seas pesimisto... 

Ya se comenta que hay un airdrop de a gramo de brown sugar por coin p'aguantar las chapas del menda ...y un segwit de 421 gigas por bloque que va a ir como la fucking seda. 

Tó controláo.../ Te lo juro ...por Arturo - que me lo he leído en el fórum -   /

---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 14:32 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Hay alguna coin que premie a los nodos? qué rentabilidades se ofrecen? dependen también si se poseen más o menos coins?



PIVX, Waves y Wagerr.

10.000 , 10.000 y 25.000 coins.

Ya si Claudius te admite en el Senatus Romanus...con 1000 Dash tienes un sueldo al mes, too.




/ Por cierto...lo de los Mnodes lo veo más de pelotazo ahora y venta...que de mantenerlo en un futuro donde las nuevas y dotadas blockchains irán por precio/prestaciones a machete para hacerse con su lugar bajo el sol...pero ya hablaremos otro día de éso /.


----------



## Claudius (30 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Me gusta muchísimo PIVX...y de no poder directamente apartarlo, simplemente "orientar" un posible MNode futuro no es ninguna tontería. Y al forerío más modesto, le diría, que todas estas picas en Flandes que algunos son perfectamente conscientes de haber perdido por unos ridículos meses, se van a acabar entre este año y poco más.



Compra y olvídate. Y que sea lo que el team de pivx quiera interactuar con el mundo real.

El lituano del equipo de basket 'un listo' diputado de la UE por Letuva quería que Dash le patrocinara, las gradas a un acuerdo muy desfavorable para Dash (es jugador de póker) y al final, se ha retirado y 'dice' que se ha ido con NEM, aunque sigue jugando la partida.. , de estos van a llegar muchos, que timaran al DAO de Dash. 

Si tus pivx olvidados llegan a ese nivel, entonces habrás triunfado, la señal será cuando se cambien de marca PIVX a otra que triunfe (recomendable ver la película el fundador, para que lo entendáis)


----------



## horik (30 Jul 2017)

Waves, Pivx y Decred son las que mas me gustan, al final voy a invertir algo de dinero real para comprar.


----------



## Claudius (30 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> ...con 1000 Dash tienes un sueldo al mes, too.



Cuando salga evolution, ya he comentado que no se necesitaría esa cantidad,
tener 1 dash daría un % de interés similar a un banco, irrisorio seguramente.
Eso si, sería si se tienen en la cartera evolution, no en otros wallet. ya que evolution hará más cosas que solo almacenar.

Los MN hacen 2 funciones muy importantes, y por eso reciben una recompensa. Dar inmediatez y confidencialidad a las transacciones, y por ello se cobra.

Se gana más tradeando Dash, que tener un MN o similares en otros proyectos. 
Ahora bien, si se quiere una inversión a largo, para un capital fuerte, y sin preocupaciones es seguramente de las mejores que hay.

Osea si me dijera un conocido, que le recomendara dónde invertir 200mil euros que quiere invertir en crypto, pero sin el más mínimo interés de que es, como cuando te compras los bonos de BCE y ahora un MN da un 8%+- de interés y posible revalorización. Además, para hacienda sería muy fácil de declarar, si se quiere cotizar a Monty, que ese es otro valor añadido.

Seguramente haga la mejor inversión de su vida respecto al tiempo dedicado en su gestión. 8:


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Cuando salga evolution, ya he comentado que no se necesitaría esa cantidad,
> tener 1 dash daría un % de interés similar a un banco, irrisorio seguramente.



Brutal, salto cualitativo.

De hecho, fundamental para la captación de redes de Cripto Cash , ésa va a ser una veda salvaje / Antshares/Neo lo hace, PiVX , Waves... la aceptación del cash cotidiano para microgastos va a ser pareja a la caza de bolsa de la compra de los hiper que tenemos en nuestras resepctivas zonas - bonos, premios y la de dios... /.


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Jul 2017)

cómo veis el futuro de ardor???

---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 16:19 ----------

qué diferencia hay entre waves y nxt??


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2017)

los BTC ahora mismo fuera de los exchangers por lo que pueda pasar.

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Bitcoin (by @AltSheets)

Normalmente suele haber entre 25K y 30K en oferta, ahora mismo hay 8,5K

Si sale la cosa medianamente bien, no habrá quién frene el precio...y si sale mal hay suficiente demanda para frenar la caida.

Va a estar bonito ver lo que el miedo y la euforia trasmiten a los grandes holders.

Un saludo


----------



## species8472 (30 Jul 2017)

Llevo desde hace unas semanas leyendos y leyendo sobre blockchain en internet, el poco tiempo que me deja el trabajo, y me estoy quedando flipado. Me da la impresión de ser testigo del nacimiento de una infomática o intenet 2.0 como ocurrió en los 90.

Nací en el 85 y todo eso me pilló siendo un niño/adolescente, pero recuerdo muy bien en primer ordenador de casa (que mis padres compraron en el 1996), la primera conexión a internet que debió ser en 1998 o así (al principio con el periódico llegaban unas cartulinas con recomendaciones de las direcciones www, no existía google). Y veo ahora como ha cambiado todo, la banca es por internet, la declaración de hacienda por internet, mi trabajo es imposible sin email, la compra por internet, las fotos se hacen con el movil, whatsup está en todas partes, etc.

Y veo que las blockchain tienen capacidad para dar lugar a una revolución informática 3.0 (si la 1.0 fue el ordenador y la 2.0 internet y la conectivdad movil) que lo puede abarcar todo. 

Aquí hay material para dar lugar en 15 años a una nueva economía, al menos parcialmente, y seguro que si le dejan evolucionar ver el nacimiento de monstruos de cientos de miles de millones de euros de capitalización tan famosos como lo son hoy en día google, facebook, microsoft o amazon.

Pero una cosa que me preocupa:

Internet supuso un problemón para las discográficas, periodicos y en general toda propiedad intelectual susceptible de ser transformada en bits y copiada. No en vano trataron de legislar durante años hasta que ya parecen haberse dado por vencidas y afrontado que su sector ha cambiado para siempre.

La blockchain va suponer lo mismo para dos, si no los dos, de los mayores poderes del mundo: los estados y el sector financiero. Las propiedades intrísicas de la blockchain van hacer que lso gobiernos y bancos pierdan buena parte del control que tienen sobre la economía, incapaces de regular e identificar contratos, transacciones y pagos. Y no creo que lo hagan sin luchar. Se me ocurren 3 escenarios:

1) Escenario bueno: No se pueden poner puertas al campo. Los gobiernos y bancos acpetan lo que viene y tratan de convivir y aprovecharse en lo máximo posible. 

2) Escenario malo: No se pueden poner puertas al campo pero vamos a tratar de dirigir al ganado. Aquí los gobiernos y bancos tratan de guiar a la gente al uso de blockchains dirigidos y controlados con ellos, mediante el uso de la zanahoria y el palo, invirtiendo y dando facilidades a los proyectos amigos y trabas a los "no amigos"

3) Escenario muy malo: El campo se vallaa y aquí no se mueve nadie. Los gobiernos empiezan a moverse en contra de las blockchain, primero de manera oculta y no directa con la manipulación de los mercados y acciones de represión "fortuitas e inconexas". Pero si esto falla pasan a la represión directa mediante encarcelamientos y expropiaciones. Muchas excusas pueden poner para hacerlo.

Particularmente pienso que los 3 escenarios van a convivir en distintas geografías y sectores, hasta que se imponga uno de los 3 como victorioso a nivel global o almenos occidental. Cuando más rápido se adopte la blockchain de forma masiva más complicado va a ser que los gobiernos actuen. Igual que hoy no pueden cerrar internet a ver como hacen para desactivar esta nueva economía una vez abarque una parcela no desdeñable de la economía y sea de uso popular y por lo tanto no criminalizable. Por eso es muy importante una rápida expasión.

Esto y que es complicado distiguir lo bueno de lo malo es lo que me impide meter todos mis ahorros, pero algo voy a ir metiendo. Todo esto es demasiado goloso y prometedor como para no tratar de incarle el diente

Maetros del foro, si he dicho alguna barbaridad perdonadme que aún soy novato en esto y solo comparto reflexiones


----------



## plastilinux (30 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bah...no seas pesimisto...
> 
> Ya se comenta que hay un airdrop de a gramo de brown sugar por coin p'aguantar las chapas del menda ...y un segwit de 421 gigas por bloque que va a ir como la fucking seda.
> 
> ...



Juli, Waves tiene MNs? O te refieres al interés que dan por tenerlos cedidos o acumulados sin más en su Lite Wallet? Gracias!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TarasBulba (30 Jul 2017)

Buenas Gente,
Llevo un tiempo sin pasarme por este hilo y sin especular con cryptos. Cual ha sido mi sorpresa que cuando he entrado en mi exchange de confianza BTC-E.com, me ha salido la pagina del gobierno de estados unidos y la pagina cerrada.
Igual ya habeis tratado este tema, así que perdonadme por no estar al día, pero alguien me puede decir que ha pasado?
He mirado en investing y la cotizacion des las cryptos no ha sufrido ningun desplome, como cuando paso lo de MTGox, así que me parece todo esto muy raro.
Que pasa con los 0,0026 LTC que me quedaban en BTC-e.com.
Saludos, buen foro.


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Juli, Waves tiene MNs? O te refieres al interés que dan por tenerlos cedidos o acumulados sin más en su Lite Wallet? Gracias!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk



10.000 Waves un Master node.

Dan ganas de pillarse uno, sólo por el acojono de su web wallet.

La gente sabe que la lite wallet de Waves habría que ejecutarla en local , no ? Una especie de remake de myetherwallet para ETH...es más, zip de github al canto y ejección offline. Si usas la web wallet y das de alta allí tu wallet, semilla incluída, la estás exponiendo en abierto, que conste.

Yo entiendo que apertura de lite client en local, back up con todos los datos...y a frío. Una vez que le metas mano, resto a nueva wallet ya en la recámara y creada en local por el mismo procedimiento.


----------



## Divad (30 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> @Divad ...
> 
> Mi jefe me pide que te pregunte si aun usas Netscape



Dile a tu jefe que te enseñe como funcionan los bots que compran/venden en masa sincronizadamente en cryptolandia.

Igual para que te facilite tal información necesitas hacer manualidades, pues la información es muy valiosa y claro, siendo un elegido come mierda puede convertirse en un come mierda de oro y esto igual no le interesa a tu jefe ::

La verdad que es una mierda de papel que tienes que desempeñar y todo para marear al personal. :XX:



Spoiler



Clapham viviendo en burbuja desde 2011 ::


----------



## davitin (30 Jul 2017)

Yo solo espero que si bitcoin sube como la espuma arrastre a todas las demas en agosto.


----------



## species8472 (30 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> 10.000 Waves un Master node.
> 
> Dan ganas de pillarse uno, sólo por el acojono de su web wallet.
> 
> ...



He bajado la wallet de waves y parece unpoco lío. Me he bajado el zip de github y hay un ejecutable html que ejecuta en local. Preguntas:

-Para comprar y vender waves hay que ejecutar la wallet online ¿no?
-¿Como paso los waves a la wallet local, es todo la misma direción?
-Si paso fondos digamos de Kraken, por ejemplo ETH, van directos supongo a la wallet online ¿no?
-Monedas relacionadas con waves, como wagerr no pueden almacenarse en esta wallet

Es un poco lío


----------



## juli (30 Jul 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> He bajado la wallet de waves y parece unpoco lío. Me he bajado el zip de github y hay un ejecutable html que ejecuta en local. Preguntas:
> 
> -Para comprar y vender waves hay que ejecutar la wallet online ¿no?
> -¿Como paso los waves a la wallet local, es todo la misma direción?
> ...



Lo de ETH ni idea de a qué te refieres. El resto...a cada movimiento DE SALIDA - aunque aseguran que se ejecuta en javascript en local y sale cifrado a internet - , traje nuevo. Ellos mismos desaconsejan operaciones en abieto por motivos de seguridad.

Lo suyo para no currar a jornada completa para ellos es abrirte un decena de wallets y repartir tu posición para hacer hodl con la mayor parte y usar alguna para calderilla.

No digo que no funcione - lo ignoro - ; Pero yo ni la entiendo, ni confío .

---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 23:19 ----------

Por cierto...qué bajadita más rica...se ha resistido todo el día.

Diez pavillos menos de ETH y le entro a mi trío del top ten de cabeza.


----------



## Divad (30 Jul 2017)

Respecto a los Mnode puede salir bien si la inversión se realiza ahora y dura lo suficiente para venderlos antes que IoT se coma la cadena de bloques.

IoT para 2030 estaría bien, sería otra ola de nuevos ricos.

Ya queda menos para el festival, veremos quienes se marcan buenos bailes en criptolandia :Baile:

@clapham: Todavía ni te has enterado que ya se reían de ti desde que entraste por la puerta...



Spoiler



[youtube]19h45rwX1Dc[/youtube]


----------



## species8472 (30 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lo de ETH ni idea de a qué te refieres. El resto...a cada movimiento DE SALIDA - aunque aseguran que se ejecuta en javascript en local y sale cifrado a internet - , traje nuevo. Ellos mismos desaconsejan operaciones en abieto por motivos de seguridad.
> 
> Lo suyo para no currar a jornada completa para ellos es abrirte un decena de wallets y repartir tu posición para hacer hodl con la mayor parte y usar alguna para calderilla.
> 
> ...



Es decir, ¿que la wallet es toda online? No hay local.

Lo del ETH me refería para enviar fondos con los que comprar waves, pero supongo que será una wallet de ETH enbebida de alguna manera en su plataforma

¿a que te refieres con traje nuevo?¿por qué lo de currar a jornada completa?

¿Qué sentido tiene tener varios wallets si tienen un posible falle de diseño que los hace vulnerables, que espero no sea el caso?


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Es decir, ¿que la wallet es toda online? No hay local.
> 
> Lo del ETH me refería para enviar fondos con los que comprar waves, pero supongo que será una wallet de ETH enbebida de alguna manera en su plataforma
> 
> ...



Buff...lo de ETH ni idea...en mi wallet Waves hay algún lote de ETH y ni sé qué pinta allí / se ubica en una address de Waves y no entiendo nada /.

Traje nuevo = wallet nueva , sin claves expuestas online . A ornada completa digo por el currazo que da ponerle un poco de orden.

Si ejecutas el javascript en local y guardas el backup con las claves privadas - éso está bastante más ordenado que la paer wallet de ETH/ETC y en un solo paso, la verdad - ... se supone que puedes usar las addressess en la blockchain y confirmar movimientos con el explorer, como en myetherwallet de ETH ...o sea, mientras no autorices nada con tu private key online, no has expuesto nada en público y puedes seguir recibiendo coins...otra cosa es sacarlos, ahí empieza lo delicado.


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me vuelvo a Tierra 1.0; ... Os deseo aciertos.



Usted no se va de este fucking hilo sin abrirse un par de paperwallets de prueba, ni pa'dios...luego,ya, a su aire...que usarlas o no, es cosa suya.

Le garantizo que es la mayor chorrada del mundo, lo que pasa es que hasta que no lo entiendes HACIÉNDOLO, parece un galimatías de otro planeta , pero nada de éso, NADA.

Lea mi privi, please.


----------



## Divad (31 Jul 2017)

Dónde creéis que estará el mayor pelotazo?

1) ETH
2) ERC20 
3) DASH
4) LTC
5) BCH
6) BTC
7) Otra


Viendo la red clientelar que se han montado los listos en ERC20 y muchas están a céntimos y baratas... 8::rolleye: Me decanto por la 2), son como los últimos trenes antes de partir al macro festival que le está preparando la madre ETH :XX: 

Nada pasa por casualidad, todo tiene una ca*u*salidad.

Todo cryptoworld crecerá en la obra que nos están creando. Para no ser tan descarados le acompañan otras cryptos DASH, NEM,... todas haciendo el paripé y bailando sobre la madre ETH.

Una idea de lo que están poniendo a prueba los listos...


Spoiler






Divad dijo:


> 3 noticias juntas dan para una película de las buenas ::
> 
> Desactivan la Inteligencia Artificial que creó su propio idioma, para prevenir
> 
> ...







#+SER #NoChipBlockchain 

Alguien se imagina como harán el corte al FIAT? Qué evento nos tienen preparado? 

Petada bancaria y salen al escenario ETH como los salvadores de la Humanidad? Para conectarte al nuevo sistema obligarán a meternos el microchip?

Te haces asquerosamente rico a cambio de introducirte a la bestia. No pueden controlar al SER consciente y por ello el chip se encargará de que solo estén las bellas durmientes y los que decidan... :XX:::

Eso sí, SIEMPRE POR NUESTRO BIEN! :XX::XX::XX:

Dolor de cabeza? : Es bueno cuando el receptor se queda iluminado tras la información que acaba de visualizar. Trata de buscar peros, contras, cualquier gilipollez para no creértelo pero al final se realizará el guión.

Alguien se anima a contar su película? :Baile:

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 02:30 ----------

Avalistas del ERC20:



andyteleco dijo:


> El 2 de agosto arranca la ICO de Stox, el primer Smart Token de Bancor, de la mano de invest.com | New Investment Opportunities, Smart Money Management
> 
> [ANN][ICO] Stox - Prediction market platform | Token sale starts on August 2!
> 
> ...



El entretenimiento va a seguir, qué nadie se preocupe! Está todo pensado! https://singulardtv.com/ :XX:


----------



## Divad (31 Jul 2017)

Pareja de baile junto con ETH:
https://criptonoticias.com/bancos/d...forma-blockchain-gracias-waves/#axzz4oNZsfpYb

Aniversario regalando buena información para quienes sepan leer entre líneas.
https://criptonoticias.com/coleccio...iversario-lanzamiento-ethereum/#axzz4oNZsfpYb

Iorana!


----------



## tio_argyle (31 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Último día de rebajas...
> 
> Esta tarde de compras y Alea jacta est.
> 
> @juli, cual es ese trío maravillas?



ETH/DASH/LTC intuyo....


----------



## san_miguel (31 Jul 2017)

WAVES BCN PIVX DASH BTC

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (31 Jul 2017)

Y bancor? Joder era el nuevo paradigma y ahora esta en el fango.. en bitcointalk mucha gente habla q es raro q no sea top 10 en un futuro, pero no se quizas q este tan olvidada me echa para atras, pero y si es ahi cuando hay q comprar? Ya sabeis q en 2 dias o cualquier noticia y el mes q viene bancor es la crypto de moda...asi va esto.


----------



## serlec (31 Jul 2017)

Hola compañeros.

La pregunta, alguien que no tenga a dia de hoy entrará en BTC para pillar BCC??? Llevo dudando varios días y creo que paso de correr el riesgo de lo impredecible que puede ser el 1 de agosto en panic mode a riesgo de dejar pasar el tren de pillar a coste cero BCC, además no dispongo de FIAT en Kraken y drenar del resto para arriesgar en Bitcoin no me da buen rollo, cambiar mi estrategia de HOLD en proyectos en los que creo justo antes de la posible subida después de haberme comido la corrección de estos días no lo veo, que pensais por aquí?

Sldos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Jul 2017)

Técnicamente y en par BTC/altcoin, la gráfica de ETH es muy fea , LTC igual, XRP mal mal...Dash se salva por los pelos, pero si baja de 0,061 mal...

esto quiere decir que BTC está recuperando terreno frente al top 10.

Yo estando dentro de BTC, me mantendría mientras las gráficas no digan lo contrario...¿comprar ahora?

Respecto al $ puede ser, pero respecto a BTC mejor quietos hasta que se aclaren dudas.

Veremos quienes aguantan el tirón de BTC si se produce, las pistas hay que ir obteniendolas con cuentagotas.

Un saludo


----------



## tio_argyle (31 Jul 2017)

Yo he dejado unos leuros en kraken por lo que pueda pasar... no vaya a ser que haya "problemillas" entre la madre superiora y la resistencia china. Dudo si dejarlo en cash o en BTC por aquello de los BCC de regalo.


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Y bancor? Joder era el nuevo paradigma y ahora esta en el fango.. en bitcointalk mucha gente habla q es raro q no sea top 10 en un futuro, pero no se quizas q este tan olvidada me echa para atras, pero y si es ahi cuando hay q comprar? Ya sabeis q en 2 dias o cualquier noticia y el mes q viene bancor es la crypto de moda...asi va esto.



Es que el pelotazo , lo que te dará un "por equis" añadido, es comprar AHÍ.

Acertando,claro...

Usa lo que has aprendido hasta ahora, piensa lo que quieres...y decide. Y asume las consecuencias que te genere. En el resto del mundo hay CERO responsabilidad. 

Más simple que la hostia.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 11:05 ----------




serlec dijo:


> Hola compañeros.
> 
> La pregunta, alguien que no tenga a dia de hoy entrará en BTC para pillar BCC??? Llevo dudando varios días y creo que paso de correr el riesgo de lo impredecible que puede ser el 1 de agosto en panic mode a riesgo de dejar pasar el tren de pillar a coste cero BCC, además no dispongo de FIAT en Kraken y drenar del resto para arriesgar en Bitcoin no me da buen rollo, cambiar mi estrategia de HOLD en proyectos en los que creo justo antes de la posible subida después de haberme comido la corrección de estos días no lo veo, que pensais por aquí?
> 
> Sldos.



Que no sólo drenas el hodl que hayas diseñado se supone que sesudamente...sino que lo empeñas barato. Paketazo ya te ha dicho que la relación alts/BTC perjudica a las alts.

Con pasta es otra cosa...pero dices que nones.

Pues elige...NO bitcoins / NO alts. Eso es personal.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 11:14 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Técnicamente y en par BTC/altcoin, la gráfica de ETH es muy fea , LTC igual, XRP mal mal...Dash se salva por los pelos, pero si baja de 0,061 mal...
> 
> esto quiere decir que BTC está recuperando terreno frente al top 10.



Desde luego, si hay bitcoins sembrados en Shitland, no hay momento mejor que éste para "volver al cuartel" . Y si éso ayuda a que BTC crezca...subida dentro...y nueva subida luego a la vuelta a una Shitland en mínimos.

La teoría es ésa. Otra cosa es que algo perturbe ese proceso, que generaría justo el contrario.


Pero esto es como lo de Septiembre en el cole : En Septiembre, sin haber empolláo, ya no arreglas nada.

En trading a corto lazo, ni oso entrar.


----------



## tio_argyle (31 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Desde luego, si hay bitcoins sembrados en Shitland, no hay momento mejor que éste para "volver al cuartel" . Y si éso ayuda a que BTC crezca...subida dentro...y nueva subida luego a la vuelta a una Shitland en mínimos.
> 
> La teoría es ésa. Otra cosa es que algo perturbe ese proceso, que generaría justo el contrario.



Parece que es lo que trama todo el mundo... Me vendo las alts abajo, me compro bitcoin y de postre me regalan los BCC, subimos otra vez en BTC y me vuelvo a las alts. Dinero fácil y gratis para todos hoyga! 
Y seguro que el que ha armado todo este follón no tiene otro plan alternativo... :Baile:
Por eso me gusta la idea de guardar una pequeña baza por si acaso hay sorpresita.


----------



## Claudius (31 Jul 2017)

La que se avecina.. Tener cryptoactivos ya no va a ser una opción, si se quiere tener el control de su dinero.


EU Considering Account Freezes to Stop Bank Runs | The Daily Westerner News Network


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Parece que es lo que trama todo el mundo... Me vendo las alts abajo, me compro bitcoin y de postre me regalan los BCC, subimos otra vez en BTC y me vuelvo a las alts. Dinero fácil y gratis para todos hoyga!
> Y seguro que el que ha armado todo este follón no tiene otro plan alternativo... :Baile:
> Por eso me gusta la idea de guardar una pequeña baza por si acaso hay sorpresita.



A estas alturas, ni idea, aunque sería lo normal. Mi cartera me gusta...que se mueran los feos.Este planteamiento, tenía sentido hace mes y pico...ahora ya...

A mí que las alts y BTC se desequiliben no me importa demasiado...por mí, como si va a la luna. Es más, con BTC en la luna, el suelo de Shitland en FIAT despojados de las "minas" bitcoñeras , parece que quedará claro...a mí ese dato me llama. 

Yo sólo espero que la blockchain evolucione y que cada propuesta dependa lo más posible de sí misma y de lo que ofrezca. Yo himbierto en blockchain...y hay muchos circos aquí , lucrativos o no y perfectamente legítimos, que no son para mí.

No aspiro ni de coña a ser el más listo ni el más rico...ni a que no se me escape ni una...así, no vives / ni probablemente, pilles demasiado /

Así que sigo mi camino. Aspiro a saber dónde piso y no hacer nada sin entenderlo.


----------



## Claudius (31 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> 10.000 Waves un Master node.
> 
> Dan ganas de pillarse uno, sólo por el acojono de su web wallet.



Ahora que no nos lee nadie. Y que los podréis pillar en dto. en unas horas.

Para los amantes de los réditos pasivos, sin emociones de velas.
Con LISK, se puede hacer algo parecido, muchos propietarios de nodos delegados reparten sus rewards entre sus votantes, 'puede ser más rentable' a ese nivel que los MN de Dash.

Voy a tener que dejar una address de BTCC para donaciones. )

Here accept Bitcoin Cash!! :XX:


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ahora que no nos lee nadie. *Y que los podréis pillar en dto. en unas horas.*



Miedo me das. Dump en Shitland ?

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 11:54 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> La que se avecina.. Tener cryptoactivos ya no va a ser una opción, si se quiere tener el control de su dinero.
> 
> 
> EU Considering Account Freezes to Stop Bank Runs | The Daily Westerner News Network



EN qué afectaría a las criptos ? Lo he leído y no caigo.


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Hola compañeros.
> 
> La pregunta, alguien que no tenga a dia de hoy entrará en BTC para pillar BCC??? Llevo dudando varios días y creo que paso de correr el riesgo de lo impredecible que puede ser el 1 de agosto en panic mode a riesgo de dejar pasar el tren de pillar a coste cero BCC, además no dispongo de FIAT en Kraken y drenar del resto para arriesgar en Bitcoin no me da buen rollo, cambiar mi estrategia de HOLD en proyectos en los que creo justo antes de la posible subida después de haberme comido la corrección de estos días no lo veo, que pensais por aquí?
> 
> Sldos.



Esa misma pregunta nos hemos hecho muchos, una vez que nos hemos comido la caída... nos disminuye la probabilidad de beneficio.

Es cuestión de apuntar en una libreta o en un excel posibles "escenarios" con alguna estimación de beneficios y posibles puntos de venta

La pregunta es: romper tu estrategia para conseguir cuántos bcc gratis? y además esos bcc que te han salido gratis qué porcentaje representarían de beneficio si los vendes? 
Por ejmplo, si tienes 3 btc, te darían 3 bcc, que si consigues vender a 300 dólares cada bcc obtendrías aproximadamente un 11% de beneficio (respecto a la inversión y suponiendo un precio del btc 2700)
Esto quiere decir que si luego consigues re-comprar las alt-s que vendiste al mismo precio, la operación te habría dado un 11% de beneficio (comisiones a parte). E incluso como has tenido un 11% de beneficios tendrías un ligero margen para comprar las atls, un poco más caras, y aun así seguir ganando. Este es un escenario "positivo"

Es cuestión de valorar escenarios, con estimación de posibles beneficios. Y en base a eso valorar el riesgo, si merece la pena

Lo que creo que va a pasar es que bcc va a tener mucha volatilidad, posiblemente las primeras horas, incluso días su cotización va a ser muy inferior a lo que indican esos "futuros". Lo que hace menos "interesante" la estrategia que comenté arriba. Y más interesante, si realmente te interesa bcc, meter alguna orden a "precio puta", posiblemente podrás comprar a menos de 100$.


----------



## Claudius (31 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Miedo me das. Dump en Shitland ?




Volatilidad espero.. Imaginate pillar eth y dash a 150 'otra vez' y en 24h estén 30$ por encima de esas cantidades.



juli dijo:


> EN qué afectaría a las criptos ? Lo he leído y no caigo.



Coño. Pues que no te las van a poder meter mano, y más si usan tecnología de privacidad, Dash, PIVX, Monero, zcash.


----------



## tio_argyle (31 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> A estas alturas, ni idea, aunque sería lo normal. Mi cartera me gusta...que se mueran los feos.Este planteamiento, tenía sentido hace mes y pico...ahora ya...
> 
> A mí que las alts y BTC se desequiliben no me importa demasiado...por mí, como si va a la luna. Es más, con BTC en la luna, el suelo de Shitland en FIAT despojados de las "minas" bitcoñeras , parece que quedará claro...a mí ese dato me llama.
> 
> ...



Ya somos 2. Solo que a mí sí me gusta tener un 10% para "enredar" y de paso aprender como funciona ésto, aunque sea a palos.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Jul 2017)

Comprenme la encuesta que me la quitan de las manos:

Criptoencuesta,

anónima, animaos a participar!


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Volatilidad espero.. Imaginate pillar eth y dash a 150 'otra vez' y en 24h estén 30$ por encima de esas cantidades.
> 
> *Empecé a promediar a mediados y estaban más bajas aún...Dash a 130 pavos o así. De las "encabritadas" desconfío un huevo - de hecho, con el maravilloso sistema actual, si nada se mueve, con menear equis alts a la baja en los exchanges, la cotización se puede llevar al subsuelo - . Pero andaremos atentos, gracias.
> 
> ...



*"La que se avecina.. Tener cryptoactivos ya no va a ser una opción, si se quiere tener el control de su dinero." *

Jodó...creía que no iba a ser opción *para los portadores*, no para quienes quieran echarle mano...que es lo que entiendo que dice, no ?

Entiendo entonces que es justo otro empujón al particular a ahorrar en criptos, no ?


Por otro lado, un fiscalista europeo en principio solvente me comentó a principio de año que esperaba medidas específicas que querían sacar a escena en la UE ya para la declaración de patrimonio en 2018 / de este año / y que llegarían a partir de Julio ...y nada que yo sepa. / aunque ésto , como la declaración de parimonio en el extranejro , suelen soltarlo en Diciembre para que ni los que tienen días de residencia acumulados fuera puedan jugar con ello y conseguir residencia fiscal aa medida en 2 semanas /


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Jul 2017)

a ver... si se espera que la gente ha vendido alts para comprar btc y recibir bcc para inmediatamente vender bcc y recomprar alts, durante el día de hoy se tienen que comprar alts y mañana cuando empiecen a vender bcc y recomprar alts, vender nuestras alts


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

Taas, recupera el top 100 tras mes y pico desterrada.

A principio de Agosto,toca reparto . Tras ello, o 2demún...o bajonazo.


----------



## michinato (31 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)
> 
> os pego el de Dash, pero tenéis el de LTC, ETH, BTC... solo tenéis que cambiarlo en la dirección de la barra.
> 
> ...





michinato dijo:


> No se me había ocurrido, pero es una excelente idea.
> 
> Voy a hacer lo mismo con mi wallet de ETH y otro par de posiciones en el ranking y cuando acabe la caída revisaré si han subido/bajado.
> 
> ...





Tras el comentario de paketazo decidí hacer un pequeño seguimiento de los top wallets de Ethereum. Más o menos después de un mes os voy pegando resultados.


Metodología:

He seguido la posición en el top 10.000 de 4 wallets con cantidades en la franjas media-alta, media, y baja del rich list de Ethereum. Los wallets han sido aleatorios, no sé a quien pertenecerán y en realidad lo importante era la posición en el ranking de 4 cantidades de ETH concretas, si alguno de los wallets hubiera vendido o comprado, habría continuado
haciendo el seguimiento con el wallet más próximo.

Los 4 wallets a los que he realizado el seguimiento, los he identificado como A, B, C, D y poseían aproximadamente las siguientes cantidades de ETH: 

 A - 3010 ETH (zona media-alta del top 10.000)
 B - 1550 ETH (zona media)
 C - 750 ETH (zona baja)
 D - 530 ETH (zona baja)

Al inicio del seguimiento, anoté la posición en el ranking que ocupaban los wallets, y cada cierto tiempo he ido comprobando la nueva la posición, de este modo si estos wallets suben en el ranking, se podría entender como que grandes holders van abandonando el barco, mientras que si estos wallets van para atrás en el ranking, se podría entender como que nuevos grandes holders se están uniendo al proyecto.

Nota: me dí cuenta que faltaba una medida importante, que sería la suma total de ETH que acumularían todos los wallets superiores a cada wallet estudiado. De esa manera se podría haber visto si al final ha habido alguna distribución rara. Por ejemplo, podría haber sucedido que halla más wallets con cantidades altas de ETH, pero que al final la suma de ETH entre los primeros 5000 wallets fuera menor (no sería lo normal, pero podría haber sucedido). El caso es que no encontré esta métrica de forma sencilla, por lo que no la he podido incluir.


Os pego los datos obtenidos. La primera columna es el numero de ETH que había en los wallets seguidos, y las siguientes son las posiciones que ocupaban en el ranking en la fecha indicada:


```
ID Num. ETH    27/06/2017   03/07/2017   11/07/2017   17/07/2017   31/07/2017
A   3010         2476         2457         2440         2460          2527
B   1550         4476         4468         4398         4423          4458
C    750         8101         7992         8061         7934          8213
D    530         9902         9772         9839         9684        >10000
```
Gráfica con la ganancia/pérdida de posiciones en el ranking:






rojo 3010 (A), verde 1550 (B), morado 750 (C), azul 530(D)



De los datos sacados veo un par de cosas:


Del 17/07 al 31/07 los 4 wallets en seguimiento han ido para atrás en el ranking, es decir, han aparecido nuevos wallets con gran cantidad de ETH que han desplazado los estudiados hacia atrás. De hecho el wallet con 530ETH ha salido del ranking de los 10000 primeros y ya no puedo seguir su posición. Yo interpreto esto como 
que cada ahora mismo hay más acumulación por manos fuertes. 
 Sin embargo, antes de esta última medida ha habido mucho baile y especialmente una diferencia de comportamiento entre los 2 wallets más pesados A y B (los de la zona media media-alta del top) y los 2 wallets más "pobres" C y D (zona de la cola del ranking). A veces los 2 primeros subían y los 2 últimos bajaban y al contrario. Esto quiere decir que aparecían o desaparecían una buena cantidad de wallets entremedias (posiciones entre la 4500 y 8000). 


Conclusión final:


 El método que he seguido ha sido una chapuza, para obtener algo medianamente válido habría que haber:
 tomado muchas más medidas
 superponer la gráfica de cotización en USD y BTC
 haber calculado la suma total de ETH de todos los wallets por encima de cada wallet estudiado (lo que comentaba en la nota de arriba)

 Sin embargo, la blockchain permite obtener datos en tiempo real de hacia donde se mueven los mayores poseedores de las monedas. Esto nos habilitaría a crear herramientas automáticas o indicadores que serían muy útiles para tomar decisiones de trading. (Al menos durante un tiempo, hasta que todo el mundo empiece a usarlos, donde sucedería que los peces gordos serían capaces de manipular esos indicadores para crear las tendencias que les interesase).


Si alguien interpreta los datos de otra manera, tiene otros indicadores o está tomando medidas de otras criptomonedas, por favor, compartidlo y debatamos.


El debate con datos y opiniones razonadas es por lo que este foro merece tanto la pena.




-


----------



## Claudius (31 Jul 2017)

Así se convierten Dash, en pocos segundos en euros contantes y sonantes.



Spoiler



[youtube]orzrIiG0KAg[/youtube]



Y para todo lo demás TenX-Card


----------



## juli (31 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Así se convierten Dash, en pocos segundos en euros contantes y sonantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]W5w25qpY74o[/youtube]


----------



## Mercyless (31 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> [youtube]W5w25qpY74o[/youtube]



Yo tengo BTC, LTC y ETH en Coinbase.

Si los vendo recibo euros no?


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Taas, recupera el top 100 tras mes y pico desterrada.
> 
> A principio de Agosto,toca reparto . Tras ello, o 2demún...o bajonazo.



Es porque anuncia que pagará dividendos entre el 4 y 7 de agosto y claro, sube... no dicen aún cuán grandes son los dividendos, puede darse una torta tras pagarlos si no se cumplen expectativas.


----------



## horik (31 Jul 2017)

Yo he apostado por Ethereum Y Dash, luego si eso paso a por el owned.


----------



## Divad (31 Jul 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Veo muchas luces verdes...



Los bots nunca descansan 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Jul 2017)

hola... en qué exchange de pueden comprar wager??


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hola... en qué exchange de pueden comprar wager??



En la cartera de waves se puede comprar wagerr con waves directamente.

Cuidado que tiene que tener un simbolito verde junto al nombre, si no no es wagerr


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> En la cartera de waves se puede comprar wagerr con waves directamente.



y para quiénes no tenemos waves como podemos comprarlo??

por cierto, en que consiste waves que lo nombráis mucho??


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Jul 2017)

Wagerr (WGR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Parece que lo tienes en TIDEX, no conozco ese exchange, waves los puedes comprar en Bittrex, ahí los compré yo.

Waves es la blockchain rusa sobre la que funcionan los tokens actuales de wagerr.

Waves Platform | Blockchain for the people


----------



## EDV (31 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> y para quiénes no tenemos waves como podemos comprarlo??
> 
> por cierto, en que consiste waves que lo nombráis mucho??



Es bastante interesante. Uno de los problemas para la adopción de las criptodivisas son los diferentes exchangers que hay: que si no son del todo seguro, que si no todos tienen toddas las altcoins, que si tienen diferentes precios, etc.

En respuesta a eso, los desarrolladores de Waves crearon una plataforma donde se podían cambiar e intercambiar monedas, usando criptodivisas o FIAT, cualquiera, o esa es la idea. Es una plataformas descentralizada que permite crear, transferir, cambiar y comerciar tokens. Para esas acciones necesitarás Waves.

Es decir, Waves tiene su propio exchanger integrado, ofrece un crowfunding descentralizado y es probable que a su alrededor se generen proyectos como le pasa a ETH.

Su cliente Lite además es bastante amigable, no hace falta que te conectes al Blockchain y es bastante sencillo.


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Jul 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Es bastante interesante. Uno de los problemas para la adopción de las criptodivisas son los diferentes exchangers que hay: que si no son del todo seguro, que si no todos tienen toddas las altcoins, que si tienen diferentes precios, etc.
> 
> En respuesta a eso, los desarrolladores de Waves crearon una plataforma donde se podían cambiar e intercambiar monedas, usando criptodivisas o FIAT, cualquiera, o esa es la idea. Es una plataformas descentralizada que permite crear, transferir, cambiar y comerciar tokens. Para esas acciones necesitarás Waves.
> 
> ...



tiene alguna ventaja más tener waves como moneda o lo que presenta esta moneda está implementado por otras de mayor capitalización??

según os entiendo, bajándome el wallet de waves podría intercambiar allí litecoin por wager...o tengo que pasar primero de litecoin a waves y de waves a wagger??
de ser este último caso, el paso de litecoin a waves lo haría en un exchange y mandaría las waves al wallet o puedo pasar de litecoin a waves en el wallet directamente??

me surge otra pregunta, si waves quiebra, wagger también quebraria al depender de waves.... no se si os estoy entendiendo bien pero estoy con esta idea: waves es como etherum y wagger como una ico de waves??

supongo que hasta que wagger no cotice en exchange no subirá de precio, no??


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> tiene alguna ventaja más tener waves como moneda o lo que presenta esta moneda está implementado por otras de mayor capitalización??
> 
> según os entiendo, bajándome el wallet de waves podría intercambiar allí litecoin por wager...o tengo que pasar primero de litecoin a waves y de waves a wagger??
> de ser este último caso, el paso de litecoin a waves lo haría en un exchange y mandaría las waves al wallet o puedo pasar de litecoin a waves en el wallet directamente??
> ...



En realidad si, waves es una alternativa a Ethereum, más rápida y con menores comisiones.

Pero Wagerr no parece que va a usar waves, lo que ha hecho es usar waves como paso intermedio para dar liquidez a sus tokens hasta que lance su propio blockchain independiente a finales de año, entonces los token de wagerr se cambiarán por los wagerr definitivos.

No creo que waves quiebre pero bastaría con que suficientes masternodes de waves funcionen para sacar los tokens a la nueva red de wagerr.


----------



## jorgitonew (31 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> En realidad si, waves es una alternativa a Ethereum, más rápida y con menores comisiones.
> 
> Pero Wagerr no parece que va a usar waves, lo que ha hecho es usar waves como paso intermedio para dar liquidez a sus tokens hasta que lance su propio blockchain independiente a finales de año, entonces los token de wagerr se cambiarán por los wagerr definitivos.
> 
> No creo que waves quiebre pero bastaría con que suficientes masternodes de waves funcionen para sacar los tokens a la nueva red de wagerr.



gracias... aparentemente hay tiempo de sobra para ir comprando wagger ya que la ico acabo hace mes y poco y según dices hasta diciembre no tendremos cosas en marcha...

me voy a leer su ann para ponerme al día..

gracias a todos por la info


----------



## paketazo (31 Jul 2017)

Ayer creo que fue os comentaba que había 8500BTC en exchangers, lo que limitaba mucho la oferta, y podía crear una tormenta alcista perfecta...

ahoramismo acabo de mirar de nuevo y hay 31.500 ... ha subido desde ayer una burrada.

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Bitcoin (by @AltSheets)

Se estarán preparando para soltar a mercado, o será justo lo contrario, ante una teórica subida los más especuladores intentarán vender lo más arriba posible para intentar recomprar en la calma.

Muy interesante se pone esto.


----------



## tio_argyle (31 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ayer creo que fue os comentaba que había 8500BTC en exchangers, lo que limitaba mucho la oferta, y podía crear una tormenta alcista perfecta...
> 
> ahoramismo acabo de mirar de nuevo y hay 31.500 ... ha subido desde ayer una burrada.
> 
> ...



31.500?


----------



## paketazo (31 Jul 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> 31.500?



Te aseguro que lo miré dos veces antes de colgar el link y había 31.500

Hay una ballena haciendo el tonto en algún exchanger...y no se el motivo, pero podemos intuirlo.

tiene la capacidad de mover 30K BTC que se dice prontito. (a ver si es el Roger Ver : )

Si no se deja ver de nuevo, es evidente que se ha secado la oferta de BTC y perfectamente se puede ir a 3000 4000 5000 ...

Veremos si se deja ver de nuevo.


----------



## species8472 (31 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> tiene alguna ventaja más tener waves como moneda o lo que presenta esta moneda está implementado por otras de mayor capitalización??
> 
> según os entiendo, bajándome el wallet de waves podría intercambiar allí litecoin por wager...o tengo que pasar primero de litecoin a waves y de waves a wagger??
> de ser este último caso, el paso de litecoin a waves lo haría en un exchange y mandaría las waves al wallet o puedo pasar de litecoin a waves en el wallet directamente??
> ...



Puedes cambiar por waves por wagerr. Yo tengo una orden metida, pero tiene que bajar un 20% el precio para que me entre.


----------



## davitin (31 Jul 2017)

Lo del hard fork va a ser a las 00:00 en punto?


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Jul 2017)

Launch Countdown - Countdown to 1 de ago de 2017 12:20 in UTC
Aún queda un rato


¿Qué opináis de esto?
Traders, certain information has come to my attention that is causing me grave c - Pastebin.com

El resumen ya se ha dicho aquí antes, que dejarán caer el nuevo BCS hasta 0,1 bitcoins y luego comprarán a saco haciéndose con todos los que puedan y tras eso dejarán caer bitcoin.


----------



## tio_argyle (31 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo del hard fork va a ser a las 00:00 en punto?



14:20 hora española


----------



## serlec (31 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *BREAKING NEWS *
> 
> El clapham acaba de ver la entrevista que le hicieron a Roger Ver
> el Zar del Bitcoin en Japon y no tiene desperdicio .
> ...



Hay una entrevista al CTO de Bitcoin.com que viene a decir lo mismo, el segwit técnicamente es una mierda y pospone el hardfolk a Noviembre, para que posponerlo si además la tecnología de BCC es mejor? Bueno estaremos expectantes a ver si apoyamos a caballo ganador o se nos queda cara de gilipollas, yo por ahora creo que pasare algo de FIAT calentito a Kraken para entrar en BCC si se presenta la ocasión.

Entrevista con Emil Oldenburg - MinerÃ­a, BifurcaciÃ³n, Core y SegWit. - YouTube


Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (31 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo del hard fork va a ser a las 00:00 en punto?



A la 14,20h mañana hora España península


----------



## species8472 (31 Jul 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Launch Countdown - Countdown to 1 de ago de 2017 12:20 in UTC
> Aún queda un rato
> 
> 
> ...



Si la jugada "secreta" ya es de dominio público quiere decir que ocurrirá todo lo contrario

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:59 ----------

¿Como va afectar el lío del bitcoin al eth y otras alcoins?


----------



## iffrith (1 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Launch Countdown - Countdown to 1 de ago de 2017 12:20 in UTC
> Aún queda un rato
> 
> 
> ...



Es tentador hacerle caso y vender los btcs guardados.. si se cumple lo que dice ahi es una jugada maestra


----------



## serlec (1 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Si la jugada "secreta" ya es de dominio público quiere decir que ocurrirá todo lo contrario



Bueno no te creas, hay dos escenarios que les pueden beneficiar haciendo pública la intención, que nadie venda esperando a que suba por el apoyo de R.V o que estemos todos con el dedo en buy cuando llegue a 0'1 BTC si lo piensas así los dos escenarios benefician a BCC.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (1 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Si la jugada "secreta" ya es de dominio público quiere decir que ocurrirá todo lo contrario
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:59 ----------
> 
> ¿Como va afectar el lío del bitcoin al eth y otras alcoins?



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sabes que?... Puede que tengas *TODA LA RAZON* 

- Se juega con la necesidad de la gente de tener fe en algo, para conseguir el logro final: obtener su fiat.

- Cuando se controlan las opciones (BCC vs BTC) se puede hacer que que otros jueguen las cartas que usted reparte.

- Se juega con las fantasias de la gente (los que creen que pueden seguir a "los listos")

Esto va a estar bueno!!!!


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Hay una entrevista al CTO de Bitcoin.com que viene a decir lo mismo, el segwit técnicamente es una mierda y pospone el hardfolk a Noviembre, para que posponerlo si además la tecnología de BCC es mejor? Bueno estaremos expectantes a ver si apoyamos a caballo ganador o se nos queda cara de gilipollas, yo por ahora creo que pasare algo de FIAT calentito a Kraken para entrar en BCC si se presenta la ocasión.
> 
> Entrevista con Emil Oldenburg - MinerÃ*a, BifurcaciÃ³n, Core y SegWit. - YouTube
> 
> ...



Juas
Como no va a decir lo mismo si habláis de la misma empresa?

Ahí tenéis la foto de uno y del otro 

About Us | Bitcoin – The Internet of Money


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2017)

Aunque sea un topico es la pura verdad..esto de las criptos me parece cada vez mas un juego de trileros para que se forren cuatro pavos que manejan el cotarro y poco mas.


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Aunque sea un topico es la pura verdad..esto de las criptos me parece cada vez mas un juego de trileros para que se forren cuatro pavos que manejan el cotarro y poco mas.



Ya no recuerdas la sincronización masiva de chapas vendiendo/comprando? Es el mejor ejemplo que demuestran los trileros ::

@Clapham: una mierda de ERC20 a 1$~ te haces con 1000 chapas y con solo superar los 9$ ya se ríen de ti ::, ya ni te digo si se emocionan poniéndose por encima de 1000$ cuando esté todo funcionando :XX:



Spoiler





```
Clapham, líberate! Tu jefe te tiene explotado!
```


----------



## Curiosity (1 Ago 2017)

Suerte a todos señores. Me despertaré casi a la hora del fork. A ver que hacen esas alts mañana.


----------



## vyk (1 Ago 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Suerte a todos señores. Me despertaré casi a la hora del fork. A ver que hacen esas alts mañana.



A que hora es el fork?

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 09:28 ----------

Iconomi ha introducido nuevos limites y cambios de seguridad (Tiers). Será la antesala al lanzamiento hoy de la plataforma? 

Puede ser un pelotazo.


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

vyk dijo:


> [/COLOR]Iconomi ha introducido nuevos limites y cambios de seguridad (Tiers). Será la antesala al lanzamiento hoy de la plataforma?
> 
> Puede ser un pelotazo.



Link , please ?


----------



## Claudius (1 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Aunque sea un topico es la pura verdad..esto de las criptos me parece cada vez mas un juego de trileros para que se forren cuatro pavos que manejan el cotarro y poco mas.



Hombre, no os quepa la menor duda. 
Si yo miné en 2010, con una cpu, 200.000 btc y dispongo de ellos. Manejo todas las alt & shit a mi antojo, a excepción de las 'blue-chip' si cuando eran 'shit' no compré. The R. Ver history.

De ahí he dicho y siempre diré que no debe de existir una crypto que tenga un poder económico de más del 50% de este mercado no regulado para evitar el monopolio y que unos pocos 'listos' sean el nuevo. Pero ahora mismo lo veo, imposible, Roger & Jihan & friends Co. toman las decisiones que creen convenientes para sus intereses financieros.


----------



## vyk (1 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Link , please ?



ICONOMI introduces higher limits and ID verification


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

vyk dijo:


> ICONOMI introduces higher limits and ID verification



Security mis huevos.

Pedazo de cepo tributario.


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2017)

Fijaos la subidita que ha tenido ethereum.


----------



## michinato (1 Ago 2017)

Recientemente he estado reorganizando mis cold wallets de Ethereum y tengo que decir que el modelo de cuentas de ETH me hizo esta tarea muchísimo mas fácil que el modelo de transacciones BTC. 

Al final moví con myetherwallet un buen montón de ETH (¿"montaña" dirían algunos?) de unas cuentas a otras con bastante confianza, en no mucho tiempo y con total seguridad (unas 6 transacciones, todas firmadas offline).


Ya se que ambos modelos tienen sus ventajas y desventajas y son más o menos útiles dependiendo del objetivo de la moneda, pero en cuanto a facilidad de entenderlo/usabilidad, el modelo de Ethereum está bastante por delante.



Me imagino intentando explicar a cualquiera de mi familia que al hacer un pago de BTC a otra persona lo que haces es enviar todo lo que tienes en una o más de una de tus direcciones, y que una parte va hacia el que pagas y otra parte (el cambio) irá para otra dirección tuya diferente, y que al final tu saldo total se corresponde a un montón de transacciones no gastadas, ... creo que les explotaría la cabeza.


Sin embargo, el modelo de ETH, donde éste familiar usaría siempre la misma dirección y donde pueden enviar una cantidad a alguien, pero que lo que no han gastado sigue en la misma dirección de siempre, creo que si que lo entenderían. 


Todo esto de las transacciones generalmente lo hace el software del wallet y la gente no tiene porqué entender lo que hay por detrás, pero en los momentos más críticos como puede ser la hora de trastear con un cold o paper wallet, donde el usuario sí que tiene tratar con sus claves privadas, tiene que revisar todo lo que se está haciendo y estar especialmente atento para no meter la pata....

Joder, ahí el modelo de ETH sí que puede suponer una tremenda diferencia para su uso por usuarios no técnicos.



[Offtopic de especulación] (pero relativo al uso común de criptomonedas)


----------



## Claudius (1 Ago 2017)

Otro que ha caído.  






Charlie Shrem - Wikipedia


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Una subidita de 15 horas , pero ya todo vuelve a la normalidad
> Princesa Buterina esta cayendo con ganas .
> Si rompe las Lineas Fibonnaci de 205 $ ( 50 % ) y 200 ( 61.8 % ) seguira hasta los 177 $ . Los 200 $ son una linea de soporte fuerte
> Pero ...hoy a las 12:20 nace cryptoLenin
> ...



-25€ para el iluminado 

No seas nenaza y juega sin sl, es para cagones que temen perder y es una herramienta que beneficia a la casa por mucho que se minimicen perdidas.

Uno tiene más posibilidades de ganar cuando va a por TODO sin importar el resultado del momento. 

Escribes mucha ficción, con capturas de tus movimientos ayudarás a que tengas más credibilidad lo que digas.







Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 13:01 ----------

Más listos se suman a ETH...

Mastercard and Cisco Join Enterprise Ethereum Alliance


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

Están la mayoría de alts subiendo

Es curioso, por que en teoría todos esos "fondos" de btc invertido estas horas en alts, se perderían las bcc...
Por tanto, suponemos que estos que entran en las alts, piensan que subirán más las atls, que lo que les puedan rendir las bcc
El tiempo dirá quien acierta


----------



## Alxemi (1 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Están la mayoría de alts subiendo
> 
> Es curioso, por que en teoría todos esos "fondos" de btc invertido estas horas en alts, se perderían las bcc...
> Por tanto, suponemos que estos que entran en las alts, piensan que subirán más las atls, que lo que les puedan rendir las bcc
> El tiempo dirá quien acierta



No hay que suponer tanto, son solo gilipollas que piensan que porque han pasado las 12:20UTC ya hay fork, por lo que tienen sus bch y toca recomprar alts. Su jugada maestra les va a salir regular.


----------



## Pimlico (1 Ago 2017)

Podeis entrar en vuestra cuenta en Bittrex?

He entrado esta mañana, y ahora me dice que no me reconoce la contraseña...


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No hay que suponer tanto, son solo gilipollas que piensan que porque han pasado las 12:20UTC ya hay fork, por lo que tienen sus bch y toca recomprar alts. Su jugada maestra les va a salir regular.



El escenario es totalmente nuevo para todos, si pierdes te jodes y bailas, si ganas lo celebras y bailas. 

Das la sensación de estar pidiendo: por favor! por favor! por favor! Veniros a BTC que mi dinero tiene que crecer... :XX::XX::XX:

Todavía no te has enterado que los LISTOS (ballenas) mueven y juegan en el nuevo mercado a su voluntad?

Veremos como continua el juego...


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Están la mayoría de alts subiendo
> 
> Es curioso, por que en teoría todos esos "fondos" de btc invertido estas horas en alts, se perderían las bcc...
> Por tanto, suponemos que estos que entran en las alts, piensan que subirán más las atls, que lo que les puedan rendir las bcc
> El tiempo dirá quien acierta



Sabes con certeza que son Bitcoins ? ...porque a Fiat enrando ahora yo le encuentro una explicación fácil : Poder himbertir en alts limpias, sin "minas" bitcoñeras y conociendo su "suelo" de fieles, que son las que hacen las barridas - en mi opinión, tanto o más que especulatas en fiat , a quienes no convienen dumps que duran semanas y no "dan leche"...que a BTC se la pelan . Esas minas son las que ciclicamente ven a ETH - yal resto - en 2 cifras , contando con el canibalismo pendular de Nakamoto...que es muy posible que se haya amortizado ya en este dump ...o lo haya heco en la forma e intensidad en que se ha dado hasta ahora.

Explicación para los bitcoins. : que se hayan chupado la subida...hasta el lío, en el que no les apetece instalarse.

Palomitas, que esto no ha hecho sino empezar.


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Podeis entrar en vuestra cuenta en Bittrex?
> 
> He entrado esta mañana, y ahora me dice que no me reconoce la contraseña...



Es porque están desbordados. Le está pasando a mucha gente.


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

ARK : Fast as a Shark . :




Spoiler



[youtube]VUrkcK9DT-I[/youtube]




Cubanito, cubanito...a la que suelten la correa,que tocará... te-se van a caer los mocos...


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Una subidita de 15 horas , pero ya todo vuelve a la normalidad
> Princesa Buterina esta cayendo con ganas .
> Si rompe las Lineas Fibonnaci de 205 $ ( 50 % ) y 200 ( 61.8 % ) seguira hasta los 177 $ . Los 200 $ son una linea de soporte fuerte
> Pero ...hoy a las 12:20 nace cryptoLenin
> ...



Cayendo con ganas? esta en torno a los 220 dolares.


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

Qué espectáculo tan maravilloso...


----------



## serlec (1 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Es porque están desbordados. Le está pasando a mucha gente.



Yo tampoco he podido entrar no hubiera estado mal algún mensaje tranquilizador en vez de un invalid user

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2017)

Una cosa, en Bittrex me dicen que el deposito de Tether (usdt) esta off line por lo del fork....eso significa que no puedo sacar tether fuera del exchange o que no puedo comprar o vender dentro del exchange? o ambas cosas?


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

cryptolandia subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana y BTC/BCC haciéndose sus pajas mientras a los bitcoñeros se les acelera el corazón... 

Clapham el ficticio... haz lo que yo diga pero no lo que haga porque ni tan si quiera existo :: Malware tratando de corromper ficheros ::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Ago 2017)

Entonces al final, ¿hay Fork? ¿se ha pospuesto? ¿BCC se va a comer a BTC? ¿Las alt coins se pajean ante la batalla fraticida entre Bitcoins?


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

Market Cap: $92.590.192.025 en el momento que haya un aumento considerable es cuando debería de estar funcionando correctamente.


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

Ni DASH, ni LTC, ni ETH, ni XEM... todo a las shits.


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

Si BTC no sale de la cueva...es el momento de tomar posiciones de hodl sin "minas"...y éso sería una hostia a la mafia de la dominancia per secula seculorum.

No se le va a pillar ocupado así en otra en la vida...no habrá momento para liberarse de papi como éste.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Ago 2017)

toca vender shit y empezar s comprar premium


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

A mi lo que me flipa es que peten los exchanges en un momento como este... joder es que no puede ser que cuando te juegas el turrón no puedas ni loggearte. He tenido XEL a +80% :abajo:


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> toca vender shit y empezar s comprar premium





Por mis partes, va a ser que me espero a que beatifiquen alguna, que es un "por dos dígitos"y compensa una docena de "rascadillas"...

En el FUD y en el Fomo, tranquilidad y buenos alimentos...


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 Ago 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Podeis entrar en vuestra cuenta en Bittrex?
> 
> He entrado esta mañana, y ahora me dice que no me reconoce la contraseña...



A mi me sale que tienen un problema 404 página no encontrada, se les habrá caído el servidor por exceso de conexiones.


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> A mi lo que me flipa es que peten los exchanges en un momento como este... joder es que no puede ser que cuando te juegas el turrón no puedas ni loggearte. He tenido XEL a +80% :abajo:



Un pellizcazo es una batalla ganada...

Shitland libre... la guerra a la buchaca.

*HODL sin BTC !!! *

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 15:58 ----------

Bittrex operativo ...vamosss...essssa bajaditaaaaa....


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 Ago 2017)

Creo que está bajando Bitcoin contra USD 

Bitcoin Core (BCC) - Live Bitcoin price and market cap

Bitcoin Cash / BCC (BCH) - Live Bitcoin Cash price and market cap


No entiendo tantos futuros


----------



## Mercyless (1 Ago 2017)

kraken está caído tb...

Menudos chapuzas...


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> A mi lo que me flipa es que peten los exchanges en un momento como este... joder es que no puede ser que cuando te juegas el turrón no puedas ni loggearte. He tenido XEL a +80% :abajo:



Los exchanges son unos hijos de puta...cuando llega el momento bueno de tradear los servidores no funcionan correctamente...el mundo de las criptos aumento mucho su tamaño hace ya unos cuantos meses, han tenido tiempo de sobra de actualizar sus infraestructuras, mejorar servidores, etc...pero no interesa, inversion en infraestructuras 0 y la pasta les llega igual.

Lo que no entiendo es como no hay ya exchanges descentralizados que se usen de forma masiva, la tecnologia esta ahi, no lo entiendo.


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Los exchanges son unos hijos de puta...cuando llega el momento bueno de tradear los servidores no funcionan correctamente...el mundo de las criptos aumento mucho su tamaño hace ya unos cuantos meses, han tenido tiempo de sobra de actualizar sus infraestructuras, mejorar servidores, etc...pero no interesa, inversion en infraestructuras 0 y la pasta les llega igual.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es como no hay ya exchanges descentralizados que se usen de forma masiva, la tecnologia esta ahi, no lo entiendo.



Están llegando... blocknet, waves...


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Sabes con certeza que son Bitcoins ? ...porque a Fiat* enrando ahora yo le encuentro una explicación fácil : Poder himbertir en alts limpias, sin "minas" bitcoñeras y conociendo su "suelo" de fieles, que son las que hacen las barridas - en mi opinión, tanto o más que especulatas en fiat , a quienes no convienen dumps que duran semanas y no "dan leche"...que a BTC se la pelan . Esas minas son las que ciclicamente ven a ETH - yal resto - en 2 cifras , contando con el canibalismo pendular de Nakamoto...que es muy posible que se haya amortizado ya en este dump ...o lo haya heco en la forma e intensidad en que se ha dado hasta ahora.
> 
> Explicación para los bitcoins. : que se hayan chupado la subida...hasta el lío, en el que no les apetece instalarse.
> 
> Palomitas, que esto no ha hecho sino empezar.



Pues yo diría que la mayoría de alts, solo tiene cruce con btc, no con fiat. Si además le añadimos que ha coincido con la caída de BTC, y que el market cap no ha subido... pues como se suele decir... *blanco y en botella*

Certezas? en este hilo, pides mucho tú no? :XX:


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Están llegando... blocknet, waves...



Waves creo que es solo para waves, el otro no lo conozco, pero coño...los exchanges descentralizados es lo unico que falta para darle seriedad a esto de las criptos...los exchanges centralizados son un timo total.


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

Mañana comienza ICONOMI cuando esté operativa me llevaré las chapas que quiera comprar barato y vender caro para no depender de las exchanges (FIAT/CRYPTOS). Estarán sentenciadas desde el momento que el intercambio de chapas comience a funcionar en criptolandia.

Bitcoin Fork Monitor


----------



## Claudius (1 Ago 2017)

Mi cacharro me ha avisado de Ripple, la otra no le hice caso, pero esta vez se la voy a hacer. Son negocios..


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> ¿Se podrá negociar cualquier cripto y cualquier divisa o algo así?



Cryptos sí, divisas va a ser que no. La pasarela FIAT a CRYPTOLANDIA será hasta Octubre.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 16:11 ----------

Para registrarse en iconomi hay que usar un link directo ya que no lo tienen habilitado en la web 
ICONOMI


----------



## vyk (1 Ago 2017)

Han abierto el registro para la plataforma de Iconomi. parece que están cumpliendo con los plazos.

Toma!!!



Au revoir, Kraken.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 17:18 ----------

ICONOMI platform is now open for registration


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Mañana comienza ICONOMI cuando esté operativa me llevaré las chapas que quiera comprar barato y vender caro para no depender de las exchanges (FIAT/CRYPTOS). Estarán sentenciadas desde el momento que el intercambio de chapas comience a funcionar en criptolandia.
> 
> Bitcoin Fork Monitor



De que hablas? puedes explicarte un poco mejor? me interesa.


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2017)

Por cierto, alguien puede decir de primera mano que esta pasando con bitcoin? os han dado la nueva moneda a los que teniais btc? que valor tiene?


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

¿Qué es eso de que en ICONOMI se puede tradear cualquier crypto?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de que en ICONOMI se puede tradear cualquier crypto?



Me uno a la pregunta, suena demasiado bestia para ser verdad.


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues yo diría que la mayoría de alts, solo tiene cruce con btc, no con fiat. Si además le añadimos que ha coincido con la caída de BTC, y que el market cap no ha subido... pues como se suele decir... *blanco y en botella*
> 
> Certezas? en este hilo, pides mucho tú no? :XX:



Alguna ya he sacado en este hilo.

Los ERC20 , y un buen puñado de otras que no lo son , con ETH , todos. Y ETH con fiat directo , como no pocas del Top 10 , con lo que Fiat directo a toda su cascada y más , sin problema.

Certeza, ninguna. Y coincidencia con bajadas de BTC, tampoco...desde luego, no siempre.


----------



## Coldago (1 Ago 2017)

Por el momento Iconomy acepta depósitos de ETH, ICN, Cofound.it y BTC (Por el momento, ésta última esta congelada).
Yo ya he hecho un depósito y me ha tardado menos de 3 minutos.
Si quieres comprar tokens de ICNX o ICNP, sólo aceptan ETH o BTC por el momento.
Para aquellos que todavía no los conozcais, estos tokens son portfolios de criptomonedas tipo fondos de inversión.


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

Coldago dijo:


> Por el momento Iconomy acepta depósitos de ETH, ICN, Cofound.it y BTC (Por el momento, ésta última esta congelada).
> Yo ya he hecho un depósito y me ha tardado menos de 3 minutos.
> Si quieres comprar tokens de ICNX o ICNP, sólo aceptan ETH o BTC por el momento.
> Para aquellos que todavía no los conozcais, estos tokens son portfolios de criptomonedas tipo fondos de inversión.



Esto tenía entendido yo...


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

Coldago dijo:


> Por el momento Iconomy acepta depósitos de ETH, ICN, Cofound.it y BTC (Por el momento, ésta última esta congelada).
> Yo ya he hecho un depósito y me ha tardado menos de 3 minutos.
> Si quieres comprar tokens de ICNX o ICNP, sólo aceptan ETH o BTC por el momento.
> Para aquellos que todavía no los conozcais, estos tokens son portfolios de criptomonedas tipo fondos de inversión.



Cierto, creía haber entendido que se dedicaría al intercambio de chapas. Toca seguir esperando... :fiufiu:

@Claudius: 5k chapas para ripple. Mínimo los 0.40, no?


----------



## serlec (1 Ago 2017)

Aún es pronto para pillar BCC, que pensáis? Subida de un 22% y valor de 0,12 BTC y no tiene pinta de desplome...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serlec (1 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Hace un rato BTC estaba a 2690 $ y BCC a 343 $
> Hace 1 minuto BTC estaba a 2660 $ y BCC a 373 $
> El proximo cruce de precios :
> 
> ...



A lo mejor si no lo hubieran publicado ya estaría a 0'1 ahora nadie quiere perder el tren

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

BTC cambiados por XRP y la paga extra de verano BCC los voy a dejar que crezcan para cambiarlos por otras chapas 

El juego de trileros regala dinero a los jugadores! :: Como para que te crean los que están fuera del juego :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien puede decir de primera mano que esta pasando con bitcoin? os han dado la nueva moneda a los que teniais btc? que valor tiene?



Te puedo hablar que en bittrex, la nueva altcoin aparece como BCC, aparece en "inventario" con sus unidades, pero aun sin precio, aun no cotiza
Y el precio al que algunos hacen referencia, sigue siendo el mismo de hace unos días... los "futuros" de viabtc (empresa que apoyó el hf)

Además, desde que se produjo el HF, no han conseguido minar un sólo bloque


----------



## thanthalas (1 Ago 2017)

A mí en mi cuenta de kraken me aparece 0 bcc,en bittrex si me aparece la misma cantidad de bcc que tenía de btc


----------



## Superoeo (1 Ago 2017)

En Poloniex no han dado los BCC, no?

Tenía 0,11 BTC ahí de una orden que no me entró de Game que pensaba que sí, y ahora veo que solo tengo los 0,11 BTC xD

Creo que voy a comprar XRP con ellos y que le den a los BCC, a ver si el cacharro de Claudius está acertado


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> A mí en mi cuenta de kraken me aparece 0 bcc,en bittrex si me aparece la misma cantidad de bcc que tenía de btc



Es raro, en kraken de 0.3254995 satoshis en BTC me ha creado de la nada 0.27960 satoshis BCC/BCH.



Divad dijo:


> Me hace gracia que se diga que con blockchain no se puede crear dinero de la nada... y las bifurcaciones son cosas que pasan... pero de dónde sale el dinero para contentar a todos? ::
> 
> *Si tras cada bifurcación vamos a ver un x2... para las próximas TODOS se moverán y querrán su x2... Cuando se encuentre un bug, como usuario hay que exigirles HF :XX: No os parecería absurdo ganar dinero? ::*
> 
> ...



Si lo llego a saber lo meto toooh! :XX:::


----------



## plus ultra (1 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Hace un rato BTC estaba a 2690 $ y BCC a 343 $
> Hace 1 minuto BTC estaba a 2660 $ y BCC a 373 $
> El proximo cruce de precios :
> 
> ...




2630 $ + 403 $ = 3.033 $
2600 $ - 430 $
2570 $ - 460 $
2540 $ - 490 $
2510 $ - 520 $
2480 $ - 550 $ 
2450 $ - 580 $ 
2410 $ - 610 $ 
2380 $ - 640 $ = 3.020 $

Datos analizados con mi Calculadora Científica Casio FX-85ES PLUS,para todo lo demás La navaja de Ockham.


----------



## thanthalas (1 Ago 2017)

A mí en mi cuenta de kraken me aparece 0 bcc,en bittrex si me aparece la misma cantidad de bcc que tenía de btc

Es raro, en kraken de 0.3254995 satoshis en BTC me ha creado de la nada 0.27960 satoshis BCC/BCH.
Habia que dejarlos de alguna forma en especial en kraken?los tengo en balance desde hace varios dias,y me sigue apareciendo 0 BCH...


----------



## serlec (1 Ago 2017)

En kraken ya tiene cotización de 170$ pero tiene mucho recorrido aún así que esperamos pacientemente el que no arriesga no gana, básicamente lo que me ha pasado a mi, así que seguimos con ICN y WAVES, he tenido la tentación de pasar los DASH a BCC pero espero, por si acaso unas pocas Ripple en CFDS que tenía un remanente parado...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 Ago 2017)

Parece que bitfinex ya va a dar los bch, los llaman así y dicen que bcc es otra moneda distinta
What timestamp will Bitfinex use to determine how many BCH users holding a BTC balance will receive?
Bitfinex will use the timestamp of the last common block, meaning the timestamp of the first block that makes the median time increment to 12:20 pm UTC (or later) on August 1st. This happened at block height 478,558 - timestamp August 1st, 2017, 13:16:14 UTC.

Aún no los han puesto.


----------



## serlec (1 Ago 2017)

Un pregunta de novato, si en ViaBtc cotiza a 330 y en kraken a 170 teniendo las dos cuentas tan fácil como enviar de un exchangue a otro?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Un pregunta de novato, si en ViaBtc cotiza a 330 y en kraken a 170 teniendo las dos cuentas tan fácil como enviar de un exchangue a otro?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Ahora te lo explica Caplam, tú hazle caso :bla::bla:


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

Quienes tengan fondos para tradear en largo BCH/$, puede sacar una buena tajada :fiufiu::rolleye::Baile:


----------



## species8472 (1 Ago 2017)

Esto de los exchange es un lío porque no dejan de ser pequeños chiringuitos. Ahora bien, llegará el momento y no queda mucho en que los grandes brokers (Oanda, Forex.com, etc.) permitirán tradera con las crytos como si fueran cualquier otra moneda. Después de todo es un pastel demsiado goloso para no meter el diente. Ese día las crytos (todas ellas) se dispararán como nunca habeís visto por dos razones:

-Al ser una activo más los traders empezarán a usarlas de manera masiva, lo que significa demanda
-Dejarán de verse como algo raro, porque el broker profesional, pero también el aficionado (que hay millones) vera el par USD/ETH o EUR/WAVES o GBP/BTC ahí mismo, junto al EYR/USD o el AUD/CAD y por lo tanto su uso se generalizará porque empezará haber gente con cuentas en estas monedas que que querrán tradear pero también gastar y usar.,

Pensad, si cuando una crypto entra en Kraken es un acontecimiento lo que va a ocurrir cuando entre en OANDA que mueve al día 15.000 millones de euros y eso solo uno entre los cientos que hay.


----------



## Claudius (1 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: 5k chapas para ripple. Mínimo los 0.40, no?



Para que te entretengas/iais, a ver que véis con tanta métrica.. :fiufiu: o
Pero no creo que sea para pump, está pasando de tapadillo los movimientos, lo quieren todo para ellos los 'listos' de los bankers.

XRP Charts

Y ey! q seguro que el cacharro falla eh.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 20:27 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Esto de los exchange es un lío porque no dejan de ser pequeños chiringuitos. Ahora bien, llegará el momento y no queda mucho en que los grandes brokers (Oanda, Forex.com, etc.) permitirán tradera con las crytos como si fueran cualquier otra moneda. Después de todo es un pastel demsiado goloso para no meter el diente. Ese día las crytos (todas ellas) se dispararán como nunca habeís visto por dos razones:



Ya hay historias de chiringos de los que hablas, pero siempre es mejor tener el token que opciones sobre el.

Dentro de exchange chiringos, hay de primer, de segun, y de tercer orden.

Un exchange de primer orden es aquel que mueve un token en fiat *real* y con volumen por encima de 1-2M$ y eso solo lo tienen las blue-chip, que se cuentan con los dedos de 2 manos.


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

@claudius: Los listos también diversifican, solo hay que ver los que están detrás de ripple ::

Ya pueden animarla bien y que suba mínimo a los 0.40 que será cuando las venderé. Si después tienen una bajada chula vuelvo a entrar 

La persona que tanto aman los bitcoñeros ::
Roger Ver‏Cuenta verificada @rogerkver 4 hHace 4 horas
Más
Segregated Witness is an extreme departure from the Bitcoin described in Satoshi’s white paper. #BitcoinCash

The question in the title is misleading. Because what Core think, and what Core and Blockstream want you to think and believe, are two entirely separate things.


----------



## Portador del Caos (1 Ago 2017)

¡¡El engendro BTH ya ha nacido!! ahora mismo hay 3 bloque minados

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Cash Block Details

El parto se ha prolongado unas cuantas horas de más, ha nacido con 1,9MB de peso y es un chino... digo niño.

PD: Por cierto, el resto de bloques son muy escuálidos, como no alimenten un poco más al bebe, se lo tendrán que llevar a la incubadora


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Ago 2017)

ojo ETH a punto de romper resistencia.

edit: parece que rompe... próxima estación 250$?


----------



## horik (1 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ojo ETH a punto de romper resistencia.
> 
> edit: parece que rompe... próxima estación 250$?



Espero que si.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sean bienvenidos al mundo de siempre.
> Perros nuevos para un mundo nuevo.
> 
> Los exchanges no funcionan en el momento crítico; yyyyy....
> ...



Antonio Molina estara forrado de bitcoins


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sean bienvenidos al mundo de siempre.
> Perros nuevos para un mundo nuevo.
> 
> Los exchanges no funcionan en el momento crítico; yyyyy....
> ...



Precisamente por que los "mineros"* (más bien un pequeño grupo de mineros-comerciantes) no consiguieron imponer lo que querían se han tenido que ir: UASF, que se activaba esta noche, es lo que ha "enfurecido" a ese grupo de "mineros y comerciantes". UASF= Bifurcación Suave Activada por el Usuario

Se ha demostrado que los usuarios también cuentan, algo que jode bastante a los que se quieren apropiar del btc, pero esto continua claro


----------



## haruki murakami (1 Ago 2017)

Claro....y nadie parece mencionar el hecho que el mas afectado ahora es Bitconnect..paso de estar alrededor de los 60-63 dolares ayer, ha bajado hasta los 40 y parece recuperarse un poco llegando a los $50, todo de acuerdo a referencias de coinmarket. Yo mas que fijarme en los verdes...miraria este rojo! Lo que suele producir los desastrozos/gloriosos resultados de la homonimia (BCC) hahahaha xD

Saludos desde mi pais Colombia!


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Desde mi acreditada analfabetez en este mundo, lo único que veo claro es que no hay usuarios, hay minibanqueros (cada uno se gestiona su dinero)... y como los de los de siempre.., les gusta inflacionarlo.
> 
> Y a los minibanqueros, les gusta igual que a los de siempre, incrementar el dinero de la nada.
> 
> ...



Parece mentira, a su edad...qué esperaba ?

En ninguno de los diversos chanchullos de que disfrutamos el personal se queja de las faenas...sino de ver los toros desde la barrera.

Y el problema no es que sus leonesas sean de 2ª ...sino que son de alguien antes que suyas. 





Spoiler



:ouch: -- me debe un mail y puede ser que YA sea un buen momento -.




---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 22:28 ----------

Iconomi, plataforma.

Taas, reparto...a partir del 4 .

GAMEcredits aplica su pasarela de pago de su plataforma a partir del día 10 / por éso no zumbaba su beta /

Minereum, precio de derribo, 2.0 a fin de mes.


Y nexo común importantísimo : Smart contracts a prueba y sin red.


----------



## juli (1 Ago 2017)

Parece confirmarse lo que se leía por ahí : Casi 0.3 $ por coin / sobre un 15% trimestral para compras en 2 pavos que han sido más que asequibles/ 1 $ en ICO y que duró meses hasta el subidón de Junio - +300% en cotización y +30% trimestral - / y sin contar la subida de hoy...que vaya ruinosa última mitad de trimestre - no es mucho suponer que en los sucesivos se podrá multiplicar varias veces sin gran dificultad- /

Informe trimestral, traducido para vagos :

Google Translate


Ahora, a ver el buitrerío que quiere pillar a último hora para cobrar el 4 y - tal vez - vender acto seguido. Ahora mismo, rondando los 3 pavos / ojo a los de metesacas, que pueden surfear 4 días de posible subida y un cobro de 0.3 por token /. Todo hipoético, claro...aunque adjunto link.


----------



## p_pin (2 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Desde mi *acreditada analfabetez en este mundo*, lo único que veo claro es que no hay usuarios, hay minibanqueros (cada uno se gestiona su dinero)... y como los de los de siempre.., les gusta inflacionarlo.
> 
> Y a los minibanqueros, les gusta igual que a los de siempre, *incrementar el dinero de la nada.*
> 
> ...



Había dos posibilidades:

U*s*af S de suave, sin bifurcación

U*h*af H de hard, lo que ha pasado, bifurcación

No hay incremento de la nada, para que suba el precio, alguien tiene que comprar, para que baje, alguien que vender, es igual que en el resto de mercados financieros, pero con diferencias: es un mercado menor (en comparación a índices, forex,..., el número de emisión de moneda es limitado y por tanto provoca que exista menor liquidez, y ésto a su vez mayor fluctuación de precios.

De momento, los exchange que yo sepa no admiten transaciones: salidas-entradas de la nueva coin del exterior al exchange, por tanto, el mercado lo llamaría "poco creíble". Por que sólo puede participar en el mercado el que tenía los btc en el exchange, precisamente lo que menos se recomienda en caso de "bifurcación"

Tampoco veo problema en que alguien gestione su dinero, viniendo además de alguien defensor de los metales oro-plata, me choca esa afirmación


----------



## Superoeo (2 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Parece confirmarse lo que se leía por ahí : Casi 0.3 $ por coin / sobre un 15% trimestral para compras en 2 pavos que han sido más que asequibles/ 1 $ en ICO y que duró meses hasta el subidón de Junio - +300% en cotización y +30% trimestral - / y sin contar la subida de hoy...que vaya ruinosa última mitad de trimestre - no es mucho suponer que en los sucesivos se podrá multiplicar varias veces sin gran dificultad- /
> 
> Informe trimestral, traducido para vagos :
> 
> ...




Pues si es así tiene muy buena pinta. Para tener los dividendos,sabes se pueden mantener en Liqui, o hay que sacarlos a un wallet de ETH como MyEtherWallet?

La verdad es que de aquí al 4 es un buen producto para especular, tanto para pillar dividendos, como las subidas que haya hasta entonces que seguramente sean de mayor porcentaje que los propios dividendos.

Ahora sí... en cuanto pase el 4... se desploma fijo. por lo que habrá que ser rápido vendiendo para recomprar más adelante...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (2 Ago 2017)

Ya aparece BitCoin Cash en CoinMarket casi en tercer lugar, asusta ver semejante monstruo aparecer casi de la nada.

Es emocionante ver lo que pasará estos días cuando el mercado fluya, sinceramente no tengo NPI de lo que puede pasar.


----------



## juli (2 Ago 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues si es así tiene muy buena pinta. Para tener los dividendos,sabes se pueden mantener en Liqui, o hay que sacarlos a un wallet de ETH como MyEtherWallet?
> 
> La verdad es que de aquí al 4 es un buen producto para especular, tanto para pillar dividendos, como las subidas que haya hasta entonces que seguramente sean de mayor porcentaje que los propios dividendos.
> 
> Ahora sí... en cuanto pase el 4... se desploma fijo. por lo que habrá que ser rápido vendiendo para recomprar más adelante...



No tengo yo tan claro lo del desplome en el precio tras el pago / del 4 al 10 /...si se confirman las cifras, yo sigo, sin duda ...pero vamos, allá cada cual. El informe dice que el crecimiento trimestral ha sido del 110%. / no me queda claro si se paga sobre activos más beneficios o, como supongo , sólo sobre beneficios , manteniendo la base inicial para seguir moviendo más un 25 % del beneficio trimestral , que tras el 50 a holders y el 25 al team es lo que quedaba - si es así, base inversora aún mayor y previsiones no menos optimistas - el eneficio ha debido caer brutalmente la segunda mitad del trimestre, que ya ves qué panorama bajista ha habido en Shitland .

Respecto al cobro de dividendos, creo que Livecoin paga...pero Liqui, NO. De cualquier modo, Myetherwallet en 5 minutos y fuera líos, no merece la pena correr riesgos.

A mí ahora mismo lo que más me preocupa es que el smart contract funcione,tanto en Taas como en alguna más...es crucial para que ETH crezca y su cascada de aplicaciones se consolide y proyecte...o se hunda. Y en cuanto a Taas especificamente , supongo que irán sacando nuevas extensiones al fondo . Yo personalmente, era partidario de que los beneficios revirtiesen el el propio fondo , no de cobrar...pero bueno, es de creer que algo irá surgiendo para motivar a los holders acuales...y futuros .

En fin, ahora mismo...comfirmar lo que expone el informe y el modo de repartirlo, que es clave en Taas y en otros muchos tokens.


----------



## Superoeo (2 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> No tengo yo tan claro lo del desplome en el precio tras el pago / del 4 al 10 /...si se confirman las cifras, yo sigo, sin duda ...pero vamos, allá cada cual. El informe dice que el crecimiento trimestral ha sido del 110%. / no me queda claro si se paga sobre activos más beneficios o, como supongo , sólo sobre beneficios , manteniendo la base inicial para seguir moviendo más un 25 % del beneficio trimestral , que tras el 50 a holders y el 25 al team es lo que quedaba - si es así, base inversora aún mayor y previsiones no menos optimistas - el eneficio ha debido caer brutalmente la segunda mitad del trimestre, que ya ves qué panorama bajista ha habido en Shitland .
> 
> Respecto al cobro de dividendos, creo que Livecoin paga...pero Liqui, NO. De cualquier modo, Myetherwallet en 5 minutos y fuera líos, no merece la pena correr riesgos.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info!! 

Hombre, es cierto que al principio el hecho de que los beneficios revirtiesen en el mismo fondo suena lógico, pero en el punto en que estamos,se necesita un movimiento de estas características, porque todo el mundo está con el ojo encima de esto para ver qué pasa. (Tanto para probar la eficacia de los Smart Contracts, que como bien dices, este reparto de Taas va a ser clave para ver la efectividad de la red Ethereum, como para probar la confianza que dan este tipo de proyectos)

Desde luego si se confirma el reparto como se ha dicho yo también querría continuar, pero no sé por qué pero yo si espero que mucha gente tras recibir los dividendos venda (pasa en Bolsa siempre que hay reparto de dividendos, que antes del reparto las acciones suben por gente que solo quiere cazar los dividendos, y luego suelen bajar. Aquí supongo que pasará lo mismo.) y con ello caiga la cotización, provocando que se pueda hacer un buen movimiento especulativo para acumular más Taas a futuro para posteriores repartos.

Por lo demás, mañana me hago una wallet en MyEtherWallet y lo paso todo ahí para el reparto. Menos mal que me lo has dicho que yo daba por hecho que en Liqui iban a hacer reparto también :S


----------



## Divad (2 Ago 2017)

Para que seguir en Bitcoin a semejante precio cuando tienes la supuesta "original" Bitcoin Cash (BCH) a un buen precio y la van a subir hasta el infinito y más allá... :fiufiu:

Eso sí, las correcciones llegarán tras supuestos "bugs" :rolleye:, no hay que creerse que subirá hasta la luna y más allá como los bitcoñeros "cores" llevan profetizando... :: tampoco quiero decir que no se haga realidad, pero no estará solo, sino acompañado...... :fiufiu::rolleye:

Cuando todo cryptolandia sube... es el puto paraíso :XX::: Ahora que están calentando... la siguiente parada de descanso; ETH 600$~, ripple 0,94$~, LTC 100$~, DASH 400$~,... BTC y BCH van a otros ritmos :XX:



Spoiler



Todo continua transformándose...


----------



## tixel (2 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sean bienvenidos al mundo de siempre.
> Perros nuevos para un mundo nuevo.
> 
> Los exchanges no funcionan en el momento crítico; yyyyy....
> ...



No hay creaccion de dinero de la nada o por lo menos en los terminos del dinero fiat. Los btc ahorrados no son los nuevos.
Ahora corresponde al mercado decidir lo que vale cada una. Nada que se parezca al euro.


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para que seguir en Bitcoin a semejante precio cuando tienes la supuesta "original" Bitcoin Cash (BCH) a un buen precio y la van a subir hasta el infinito y más allá... :fiufiu:
> 
> Eso sí, las correcciones llegarán tras supuestos "bugs" :rolleye:, no hay que creerse que subirá hasta la luna y más allá como los bitcoñeros "cores" llevan profetizando... :: tampoco quiero decir que no se haga realidad, pero no estará solo, sino acompañado...... :fiufiu::rolleye:
> 
> ...



Tienes mas moral que el alcoyano.

Pues no tiene que llover para alcanzar esas cifras....minimo marketcap de 200b.

Volviendo al tema de bitcoin....entonces la original es bch y la nueva es la que continua con el nombre...pero quien esta apoyando la original? Seria interesante ver la evolucion....mucha peña decia que se iba a quedar en el 10% de su antiguo precio pero esta a mas...axabara siendo un residuo?


----------



## Divad (2 Ago 2017)

Es rentable usar una crpyto tipo iconomi, taas,... para que gane dinero por nosotros o sale más rentable hacéndolo uno mismo? :rolleye:

Para especular con la chapa está bien, es lo que he hecho con iconomi :: igual está bien porque desconectas de las cryptos y ya volvemos al: la crypto es el "banco" que me regala dinero por una inversión que tuviste en su momento.

Lo único que TAAS es formar parte de un "club" que garantiza festivales siempre y las plazas son limitadas.

Lo "misterioso" atrae :XX::: pero no se yo si sería la única crypto rentable :XX: dar en el clavo con los que mayor revalorización tendrán será dar el pelotazo en el juego que compartimos todos :: 

Seguro que todos habéis dicho algo parecido:

Me cago en la puta! Si lo llego a saber, lo meto todo en BTC y me llevo la extra de verano con BCH :XX::::Baile:

:rolleye:

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 01:36 ----------

La "gente" no puede darse cuenta que no tiene sentido seguir en BTC cuando va a seguir los pasos de LTC? No es más razonable moverse a LTC?

Acabarán BTC y LTC unidos en una nueva cadena? ::


----------



## juli (2 Ago 2017)

El Clapham no se chupó un fuckin pump de Reddit en primavera , ni anduvo jodido de la chaveta regenerando clientes de PIVX cuando se "evaporaban" - y valían 90 cents - ...pero el Clapham se pajea mirando al zahorí de zahoríes en el espejo y tratando al forerio cual limpiabotas himbersor pasando un soplo a Rostchild ... El Clapham habla, no oye, heskrive y no lee.

El Clapham se pajea con Dash hace 2 semanas... tócate la pera...

El Clapham se ha enterado de que la contabilidad búlgara enturbia un top ten de cartón piedra. Aleluya, hermanos... / ánimo, tío...el próximo escalón , por pura inercia, son las BLOCKCHAINS QUE HAGAN COSAS "...y lo categórico de ETHEREUM en el panorama /.

Esto es la guerra...y Robinjuz no juega. Está en Cancún tostándose los huevos con Nakamoto & 3 golfas...todo pagado en Destinia con una wallet de 2010.

La reproducción de virtualidades puede ir hasta el infinito y más allá. Y reparar en un problema ya es un paso a la solución de ese problema : Sólo las blockchains que hagan cosas romperán esta dinámica copypastera que te lleva hasta las mismśimas puertas de la gloria vendiendo 4 putas coins.

Y las blockchains que hagan cosas necesitan estar dotadas tecnolócica Y PRACTICAmente : EL reto de Dash no es alzar la máh mejó y más pirotécnica blockchain, cosa que probablemente esté en condiciones de hacer, igual que otros muchos con su pastuki actual...el reto es ponerlas sobre la mesa y que actúen...que la gente las coja , las use y hasta haga suyas. El reto de Dash es enganchar su engendro al borreguerío. Y para éso hace falta capacidad. Medios. Todos y más.

Ahora mira a BTC o a BTC CASH / y, enfrentados o no, que un cimbel me importa, calibra su "presencia" /. Y mira al resto...quién tiene capacidad para HACER mil cosas con su blockchain mañana por la tarde ? ...para registrar 1.000 minoyes de users en su sectita con un fucking click ? Digo MAÑANA , pero podemos decir HOY - "es la adopción masiva , estúpido !" - Ni siquiera BTC y su estirpe bastarda copypasteada. Hay que CURRAR...hay que CONSENSUAR....Bah !, cosas de "proves" !...

Muchos saben lo que hay que hacer . Y hacerlo, también. Hay que PODER. / Vaaa...te lo he puesto en mayúsculas, eh ? No te quejes.../. Ahora piensa en PODER y vete al top 100. / UN TERCIO de TODAS las coins , son suyas. *HOY* /.

Ya puestas, vete al TOP 10 y mírala ahí...en pleno Sandwich bitcoñero , con 2 ovarios...calladita. Tan calladita como el mismísmo Botín cuando le tocó estar calladito...Y ej que , con esta panda, cuando toca...TOCÓ, hamijo...

Yo no sé cómo le va a ir a BTC, a Dash o a IOTA...ni puta idea...Pero que éstos se llevan crudo 200 veces lo que han puesto...como hay un dios, vamos...

Palomitas.


----------



## psiloman (2 Ago 2017)

Buenos días a todos, respecto a TaaS, mando un par de fotos de su propio blog hablando del primer pago.

Yo los tenía en Liqui y me los he tenido que llevar a Livecoin, cosa que me hace poca gracia porque Livecoin me gusta aún menos que Poloniex.

Mi intención es holdearlos, pero en un ambiente tan volátil quiero tenerlos en exchange por si acaso.

8146001 tokens. Como den un reparto medio decente, aunque bajen no las suelto por nada. Buscaría un punto de entrada en esos tres meses hasta el siguiente reparto y a cargar más.


----------



## juli (2 Ago 2017)

Pinta bien, pero falta el smart contract, psiloman...este Agosto se ponen a prueba varios.

___________________________

Por cierto...al hilo de liderazgos en Fair Play para el borreguerío y tal...Iconomi , con un form de registro al que sólo le falta tu fucking huella dactilar...

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 10:51 ----------

Precioso queso.

minereum Token Holders and Distribution Chart


----------



## lurker (2 Ago 2017)

es decir que si tienes el día 4 de agosto un número de X Taas en myetherwallet por ejemplo, ese día tendrás X + % de dividendos así , sin hacer nada?


----------



## juli (2 Ago 2017)

*Del equipo de Taas :*


"El análisis del último año mostró un aumento promedio del 75% por cada 3 meses. Si este año la situación se repite, el fondo también podrá recibir el 75% del beneficio cada trimestre, la mitad de esta cantidad se paga a los propietarios de las fichas, por lo que podemos asumir ~ 37% de pago para el trimestre"

" El pago será del 4 al 10 de agosto. *Durante este período todos los tokens de TaaS serán congelados*. Después del pago puedes hacer lo que quieras, vender o retener. "



Insisto : El smart contract HACE COSAS. Ojo, que tiene que funcionar y hay precedentes de todos los colores.


----------



## p_pin (2 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Era previsible .
> Fue salir Bitcoin Cash en el marketcap como 4ta cryptocoin y se ha desatado la locura , la hardforkmania y todo el mundo a comprar .
> *En cuestion de minutos y gracias a la contabilidad bulgara
> tenemos un market cap de 6 BILLONES de $
> ...



Buena respuesta, pero no te doy thx :X

Es exactamente igual que en cualquier mercado financiero
Las acciones de las compañías bursátiles se miden igual
La diferencia es la LIQUIDEZ
Pero es el mismo cálculo, en el que se "asume" que todas las acciones, o coins en este caso, tienen el mismo precio que la última cotización

La diferencia es ¿cuántos demandantes están dispuestos a comprar por ese último precio de cotización? 
En bolsa habrá "muchos", y en criptos "pocos".... La diferencia es la liquidez

Por ejemplo, si un particular vende "X" acciones, el precio ni se menea por dicha operación. Pero si te tienes que deshacer por ejemplo de 2.000 pivx, lo más seguro es que tengas que empezar a señalar 2, 3 o más órdenes de compra para cubrir tu venta, cada vez con un precio más bajo. Tú mismo mueves la cotización, eso es impensable en "bolsa" (a no ser que seas jpmorgan)
Eso es falta de liquidez, que como cosa "positiva", es la que hace que fluctúen tanto los precios

Mi opinión es que bcc ahora mismo está en un mercado artificial, no se pueden sacar ni meter bcc, eso ha propiciado que el pump tenga éxito, lo que pasará cuando se pueden meter las bcc al exchange no se sabe.... Como tampoco se sabe cuando minarán otro bloque, llevan 7 horas sin bloque


----------



## juli (2 Ago 2017)

Pero bueno, vamos a ver...

La media de TX en los exchanges da la media de precio...es así ?

Y si hablamos que hay bots, automatizaciones varias para currar a hipernivel, etc...quién te dice que, aemás de lo poco que hace falta para promediar...las 1.500 wallets de destino no se han creado exproceso para que una coin A pase a una wallet B de idéntico propietario retasando su precio al alza ?...o a la baja ? / en exchanges de Tokens ERC20 véte a buscar tokensbajistas al precio de chollo que muestra coin market cap y te encuentras Pirolas.../

Suelo de holders / el pliegue de velas del hard fork no es mal indicador para extirpar bitcoins especulatas / ...y BLOCKHAINS QUE HAGAN COSAS , éso empezará a dar referencias sólidas. El resto, como oír llover.


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Ago 2017)

Hola he transferido 1.66 Bitcoins de BITSTAMP a Bittrex y no me aparece nada en Bittrex estoy agogonado..........

(ya tengo 0 confirmaciones)


----------



## impacto (2 Ago 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Hola he transferido 1.66 Bitcoins de BITSTAMP a Bittrex y no me aparece nada en Bittrex estoy agogonado..........



Vaya momento que has elegido para mover BTC de Exchange a Exchange, No se sustentan ::::


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Un precio que sube parabolicamente , siempre hace un crash
> Por encima de 200 $ es caro .
> Incluso es un insulto que cueste mas que Dash



Pasito a pasito, suave, suavecito. Fonsi )



clapham2 dijo:


> Joeder , Dash es un peazo de coin , de lujo y no llega a los 200 $



_Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis in nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti_




Spoiler



[youtube]SHps-RyYq-g[/youtube]




---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 12:14 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> La diferencia es la liquidez
> 
> Por ejemplo, si un particular vende "X" acciones, el precio ni se menea por dicha operación. *Pero si te tienes que deshacer por ejemplo de 2.000 pivx*, lo más seguro es que tengas que empezar a señalar 2, 3 o más órdenes de compra para cubrir tu venta, cada vez con un precio más bajo. Tú mismo mueves la cotización, eso es impensable en "bolsa" (a no ser que seas jpmorgan)
> *Eso es falta de liquidez,* que como cosa "positiva", es la que hace que fluctúen tanto los precios
> ...



:Aplauso: 8:


----------



## serlec (2 Ago 2017)

La pregunta, tengo un poquito de BCH en Kraken y está subiendo a lo burraquen hasta dónde puede llegar que pensáis? Hold o no hold?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (2 Ago 2017)

Interesante artículo que habla de las diferencias entre Augur, Gnosis y Stox (ICO programada para dentro de un par de horas)

Stox vs. Gnosis vs. Augur


----------



## Superoeo (2 Ago 2017)

Joder con BCC.... tenía que haber metido todo ahí... menuda revalorización... y lo que parece que le queda... Puffff


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2017)

Yo compre un bcc anoche cuando estaba a 500, me dio el ansia, parece que se revaloriza bastante...joder, esra en casi 900 ahora...en cambio el bitcoin "de verdad" no se mueve de su cotizacion...qur sentido tiene esto?

Y el top 10 parado como un clavo.


----------



## Superoeo (2 Ago 2017)

Por cierto d donde está saliendo la pasta que está entrando en BCC? Porque BTC no está perdiendo casi valor y las Alts se mantienen en verde :S


----------



## EDV (2 Ago 2017)

Yo no veo la adopción masiva cercana tampoco. Por ejemplo, ahora me he movido a Iconomi y a Waves mientras dejo mis ETH y LTC porque confío. 

Pues Iconomi y Waves no dejan de ser apuestas a largo plazo que por qué no decirlo, también me las he planteado por su precio que puede permitir grandes subidas. ¿Pero en 6 meses? Nope, son monedas que las veo a 2-3 años madurándose. 

Es verdad que el año que viene se espera mayor entrada de FIAT porque este año se ha ido llamando la atención por las subidas a gogó. Pero de lo que hay o se espera el año que viene a lo que verdaderamente se podría considerar adopción masiva queda mucho.

Sigue siendo complicado explicarle a cualquiera que el la seguridad de que no te roben la pones tú, hablarles de paper wallets, de la clave privada, de que no se conecte si anda metiéndola, de decenas de proyectos nuevos, de los exchangers, de la "dificultad" de vender esas monedas y transferirlas a tu cuenta, de la tributación, etc

O cómo decirlo de otra manera, el USB 3.0 llegó al mercado en 2009 y hay mucha gente que sigue sin implantarlo. Hay gente que ni sabe instalar apps en su smartphone porque no se fía. Mucha gente ni sabe lo que es un broker online ni se le pasa por la cabeza contratarlo para dinero y acciones de empresas, siguen tirando de su banco "de confianza".

En parte es por eso que Waves por ejemplo creo que tiene potencial, tiene en la mano llegar a cualquiera, cosa que otros no. Creo que más allá de la propia tecnología lo que va a dar el golpe sobre la mesa es la facilidad de adopción, el llegar a todos y saber moverse. Lo hemos visto en mil programas informáticos o en formatos de video sin ir más lejos. El premio gordo se lo lleva el que sepa llegar a todos.

Pero incluso para eso queda mucho.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

no se que le veis a waves... es una copia de nxt y nxt va a quedar ahora obsoleta con Ardor y todas las child chains que se van a poder crear


----------



## Divad (2 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Quienes tengan fondos para tradear en largo BCH/$, puede sacar una buena tajada :fiufiu::rolleye::Baile:



Me alegro por los que hayan entrado a 200$ y estén sacándole beneficios.

Ya solo falta que China salte al escenario ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VictorW (2 Ago 2017)

Buenas, estoy revisando mi wallet de Blockchain.info y aun no veo 1 BCC de "regalo".
¿alguien sabe a partir de cuando lo tendré?
gracias


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Buenas, estoy revisando mi wallet de Blockchain.info y aun no veo 1 BCC de "regalo".
> ¿alguien sabe a partir de cuando lo tendré?
> gracias



blockchain.info no es compatible con bcc, nunca lo tendrás.

tendras que exportar esa clave privada e importarla en un wallet de cliente BCC.
Pero ojo, mueve los BTC antes.


----------



## VictorW (2 Ago 2017)

Muchas gracias Alxemi,
Es decir, tengo que crear una wallet de BCC que soporte BTC. Luego, enviar los BTC que tengo en la wallet de blockchain.info. 
Una vez se reciban en la wallet de BCC/BTC, tendré ambos tokens... ¿me estoy equivocando/liando?


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> blockchain.info no es compatible con bcc, nunca lo tendrás.
> 
> tendras que exportar esa clave privada e importarla en un wallet de cliente BCC.
> Pero ojo, mueve los BTC antes.



qué ocurriría si no mandas los bct a otra dirección bct antes de exportar las claves a un wallet bitcoin cash??


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Muchas gracias Alxemi,
> Es decir, tengo que crear una wallet de BCC que soporte BTC. Luego, enviar los BTC que tengo en la wallet de blockchain.info.
> Una vez se reciban en la wallet de BCC/BTC, tendré ambos tokens... ¿me estoy equivocando/liando?



nonono no hay wallets de bcc que soporten btc, te estás liando con los conceptos.

Los wallets funcionan en una cadena o en otra, punto. Ningun wallet funciona en dos cadenas.

Lo que si soportan ambos wallets, funcionen en una cadena u otra, son las claves privadas de direcciones que tuviesen fondos previos al fork.

Lo que entonces debes hacer, primero, por seguridad, es mover los fondos BTC de una direccion A (con su clave privada PA) a otra direccion B (con su clave privada PB) como lo haces después del fork, ya puedes importar luego la clave privada PA en un cliente exclusivo de la red BCH como por ejemplo BitcoinABC

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 14:01 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> qué ocurriría si no mandas los bct a otra dirección bct antes de exportar las claves a un wallet bitcoin cash??



Supongo que te refieres a BTC.

Si no mueves los fondos previamente estarías importando en el cliente BCH claves privadas válidas y con fondos reales en la cadena BTC, es decir, el cliente BCH si fuera un malware, te podría desplumar tus BTC. Y la transaccion que realices desde el cliente BCH podría ser replicada en la red BTC y quedarte tambien sin los BTC (irían a la direccion "paralela" de la red BTC que tal vez no controles). Esto se conoce como "replay attack" y causó estragos en exchanges incautos en el fork de ETH\ETC

Naturalmente tanto movimiento de fondos y trajín tiene sus riesgos, equivocarse, que te pesquen claves... siempre hay que evaluar riesgo beneficio.


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo compre un bcc anoche cuando estaba a 500, me dio el ansia, parece que se revaloriza bastante...joder, esra en casi 900 ahora...en cambio el bitcoin "de verdad" no se mueve de su cotizacion...qur sentido tiene esto?
> 
> Y el top 10 parado como un clavo.



Con que par le compraste por curiosidad?


----------



## serlec (2 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Con que par le compraste por curiosidad?



Yo he comprado en Kraken con BTC y 0 problemas, bueno el problema es que llevo tanto tiempo palmando pasta que ahora que la estoy pillando no se cuando me tengo que retirar... :8:


----------



## juli (2 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> ¿Y crees que la adopción masiva esta cerca?



Creo que es el escenario al que apuntan. Y que los usuarios de blockchain no se van y sí van llegando nuevos.

Evidentemente, los últimos 2 meses han cortado una tendencia vertiginosa de cuajo. Pero se retomará...aunque ni idea de cuándo. Le entrada y salida con fiat directo con las virtual cards faciltará mucho el panorama, ahora bien, más que 2demúns épicos , faltan usabilidad , aplicaciones palpables de las distintas propuestas y estabilidad en la cotización. Por ahí, supongo que las nuevas versiones de Dash y ETH ayudarán mucho.

También lo hará la regularización de la jungla con la que hay que tragar hoy en día por cojones...ni los iniciados más puestos saben a qué atenerse en infinidad de puntos y éso es delirante , inadmisible. Regularización que muchos integrantes ya están adoptando con mayor control , reducción de anonimato, etc... Y que aumentarán conforme pasen de proyectos semioutsiders a propuestas sólidas y con el suficiente poderío económico como para funcionar en claves más conservadoras : cuando un establishment cada vez más favorable a la tecnología blockchain les ponga entre la espada y la pared, pocos , por no decir ninguno, serán reacios a jugarse lo ya trincado por la privacidad y malabares de sus usuarios.

Personalmente, lo que me preocupa ahora es la independencia de las distintas blockchains propuestas respecto a BTC que este último año , por sus movidas internas, no ha sido sino el perro del hortelano . Y los ultimos coletazos de éso es lo que parece que estamos viendo ahora mismo.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

Atentos a este tweet:

Twitter

20 confirmaciones y la red lleva 12 horas sin bloque. Esto es lo mismo que cerrar las entradas sin decirlo. Lo gracioso es que te dejan tradear con esos bch aunque no tengas las confirmaciones, pero luego no te dejan sacar los btc hasta que lleguen las confirmaciones... ellos ya han cobrado las fees.

La red de BCH ahora mismo está muerta y los exchanges están jugando a un SCAM masivo. Mucho cuidado con lo que haceis.


----------



## juli (2 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Atentos a este tweet:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Y marcando paquete en un top 10 al que otros han llegado escalando con los piños...con 2 cojones. :: 

Lo de IOTAS,EOS, BTCash , etc. es , en medio del flipe general, flipante cum laude.


----------



## serlec (2 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Atentos a este tweet:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Acabo de pasar 0,0044 BCH a EUR para probar y en mi cuenta de Kraken aparecen los 2,60€ correspondientes...


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Ago 2017)

No puede ser..es imposible.......


----------



## tio_argyle (2 Ago 2017)

Si yo hubiese comprado BCH y hubiese multiplicado x2... Me faltaba el tiempo para venderlo.


----------



## juli (2 Ago 2017)

En Japón , que cualquiera sin puta idea ya anda aceptando cobros/pagos en bitcoins, el desconcierto tiene que ser de aúpa.


----------



## Superoeo (2 Ago 2017)

En serio... pero esto qué es? Cómo puede valer el BCC 1126$? De dónde está saliendo toda esta pasta?

Y Waves pumpeando a la vez :S


----------



## Torreto (2 Ago 2017)

No entiendo por qué el precio del BCC cambia *TANTO* según en qué página lo estés consultando. Todo esto me huele un poco a chamusquiner.

La verdad es que seguro que voy a estar pecando de _n00b_ pero el cohete dirección a la Luna al que me he agarrado en Bittrex me está dando un poco de miedo y me da que me voy a bajar en cuanto vea una oportunidad y un precio de venta bonito.


----------



## tio_argyle (2 Ago 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> En serio... pero esto qué es? Cómo puede valer el BCC 1126$? De dónde está saliendo toda esta pasta?
> 
> Y Waves pumpeando a la vez :S



Lo ha explicado el amigo Alxemi en este hilo hace un rato.


----------



## kokoliso1 (2 Ago 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, respecto a TaaS, mando un par de fotos de su propio blog hablando del primer pago.
> 
> Yo los tenía en Liqui y me los he tenido que llevar a Livecoin, cosa que me hace poca gracia porque Livecoin me gusta aún menos que Poloniex.
> 
> ...



creo que las puedes mover a tu wallet de ethereum que soporte tokens aunque ya has dicho que las quieres tener en un exchange.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> En serio... pero esto qué es? Cómo puede valer el BCC 1126$? De dónde está saliendo toda esta pasta?
> 
> Y Waves pumpeando a la vez :S



Porque no se pueden vender, solo está la oferta previa de los exchanges, minúscula. 
Cuando la red se arregle, si lo hace, y la gente pueda vender sus BCH, habrá oferta nueva y el precio bajará.


----------



## serlec (2 Ago 2017)

Torreto dijo:


> No entiendo por qué el precio del BCC cambia *TANTO* según en qué página lo estés consultando. Todo esto me huele un poco a chamusquiner.
> 
> La verdad es que seguro que voy a estar pecando de _n00b_ pero el cohete dirección a la Luna al que me he agarrado en Bittrex me está dando un poco de miedo y me da que me voy a bajar en cuanto vea una oportunidad y un precio de venta bonito.



Pero en Bittrex no puedes operar con BCH no? Me dice en mantenimiento, iba a mandarlos desde Kraken como el que no quiere la cosa...


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Con que par le compraste por curiosidad?



Con tether (usdt), en bittrex.

Por cierto, ya esta a 1200, impresionante.


----------



## tio_argyle (2 Ago 2017)

Bueno pues el plan del chino ya está al descubierto. A ver qué sale de todo ésto.


----------



## danjian (2 Ago 2017)

El BCC sube porque no puedes depositar en los exchanges, por lo tanto no hay oferta. En cuanto habiliten los depositos habra dump


----------



## tio_argyle (2 Ago 2017)

danjian dijo:


> El BCC sube porque no puedes depositar en los exchanges, por lo tanto no hay oferta. En cuanto habiliten los depositos habra dump



¿Y a donde irá ese dinero? Yo creo que a BTC, por joder


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *CONTABILIDAD BULGARA *
> 
> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Y recoge su OWNED , porque se ha equivocao ...
> ...



el término "contabilidad búlgara" es algo inventado por ti???... google no me muestra nada con el significado que quieres dar


----------



## serlec (2 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Puedes operar pero por lo visto no puedes enviarlos.



Bueno al final me salí a EUR en Kraken en 650 porque era una locura subidas bajadas bloqueos de la web, así que fuera con un buen beneficio eso si...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el término "contabilidad búlgara" es algo inventado por ti???... google no me muestra nada con el significado que quieres dar



Supongo que aqui el camarada querra extrapolar "elecciones a la bulgara" con "contabilidad bulgara".

Resumiendo vendria a significar una fantochada donde todo es mentira y donde todo el mundo, aun sabiendolo, mira hacia otro lado.


----------



## p_pin (2 Ago 2017)

Lo que está pasando es lo que llevo toda la mañana comentando:



> Estamos asistiendo a una manipulación del mercado nunca vista, BCC bloqueados, oferta limitada, mientras miles de btc y fiat pumpean el precio... *los exchange encantados con sus comisiones*... y mientras llevan 8 horas sin minar un bloque.... ¿todo ésto es un plan? *sin bloque, no hay transación*.... no hay oferta



El blockchain, ya ni siquiera funciona, me sale "error 500", casi 10 horas sin bloque, y el estafador de viabtc, aumentando a 20 confirmaciones ajajajja

Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Blocks

He de decir que los que yo tenía en bitrrex los vendi a 0,25
Tengo otra pequeña cantidad en wallet del pc, que de momento no venderé , más que nada por la pereza de tener que andar trasteando con los wallets


----------



## MM Trainer (2 Ago 2017)

Os fijáis que la jugada ganadora era hacer lo contrario de lo que todo el mundo decía? : Tener todos los bitcoin en exchange durante el fork y no vender al principio.
Quien haya ido contracorriente ha hecho un +50% en 24h.


----------



## mack008 (2 Ago 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Os fijáis que la jugada ganadora era hacer lo contrario de lo que todo el mundo decía? : Tener todos los bitcoin en exchange durante el fork y no vender al principio.
> Quien haya ido contracorriente ha hecho un +50% en 24h.



no se si era ganadora, pero era la mas segura. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kokoliso1 (2 Ago 2017)

stox ha vendido 100000 eth en media hora, ahora ya va más lento,
sólo quedan 40000 en la ICO 
he comprado unas chapitas por si suena la flauta.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 17:11 ----------

nxt está to the moon


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Van a meter un corto del tamano de la torre Picasso ...
> Un crash epic en toda regla .



Tienes que meterle unas fichas a xrp, que va más con la idiosincrasia sinoísta. 
A mi me han engañado, me he dejado seducir por el lado oscuro de la fuerza de la FED.
Federal Reserve Task Force: Ripple Improves Speed and Transparency of Global Payments | Ripple


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Segun este articulo epic del Zerohedge , el Roger y el Jihan
> habian planeado que el BCHse se hundiera en el mercado , una vez que saliera ,
> para ellos cargar a saco y luego , en Noviembre , declarar BHC oficial
> y dejar de lado el BTC .
> ...



Que cabron, y donde esta el articulo que dice todo eso?


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Segun este articulo epic del Zerohedge , el Roger y el Jihan
> habian planeado que el BCHse se hundiera en el mercado , una vez que saliera ,
> para ellos cargar a saco y luego , en Noviembre , declarar BHC oficial
> y dejar de lado el BTC .
> ...



y en artículo de zh al que haces referencia??


----------



## Torreto (2 Ago 2017)

Suerte que me salí a tiempo. No me fio. Creo que BCH es solo una Altcoin super vanagloriada. Quizá más tarde haya alguna subida para hacer ingresos rápido pero es más de lo mismo.

Os aviso que soy n00b. Ni caso me hagais.


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2017)

Torreto dijo:


> Suerte que me salí a tiempo. No me fio. Creo que BCH es solo una Altcoin super vanagloriada. Quizá más tarde haya alguna subida para hacer ingresos rápido pero es más de lo mismo.
> 
> Os aviso que soy n00b. Ni caso me hagais.



Meterte en bch ahora mismo es como montar un jodido toro mecanico:






Yo creo que aun se le puede sacar pasta, pero hay riesgo de quedarse pillado.

Parece que el bicho vuelve a subir.


----------



## tio_argyle (2 Ago 2017)

Igual es la primera vez que estoy de acuerdo con clapman2, pero la que hay liada con los exchanges y el precio de BCH huele a conspiración


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2017)

Una cosa...alguien sabe si hay wallet online u offline de tether?


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

si clapham acierta me declaro pro chino y pro roger....
si tumban bitcoin cash a precios irrisorios se debe comprar.... es más... todos los que hemos llegado tarde al mundo bitcoin deberemos comprar bitcoin cash a precios irrisorios y empezar a apoyar a jiham y Roger.... así conseguíriamos que la riqueza bitcoin este más distribuida entre sus usuarios y no haya whales de frikis informáticos que minaban en casa con su pc 100 bitcoins al día en 2010

puede que una de las mejores estrategias de jiham y roger sea tirar el precio y hacer un comunicado en en sentido que estoy diciendo....y tendríamos bitcoin cash mejor distribuido, con Mas gente usándolo el bloques de 8 megas... esto es, más gente, más transacciones, mas fees para mineros y todos contentos



roger ver siempre ha estado a favor de la adopción masiva de bitcoin.... ponerlo a precios asequibles ahora que hay más gente involucrada puede hacer cambiar todo


----------



## Chicosalchicha (2 Ago 2017)

Clapham, un dia hablaste de (xel) elastic? O es cosa mia? Q te parece esa coin?


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Subidon de waves. Este debe ser el motivo:
> Gazprombank Digital and Waves Platform enter strategic partnership
> 
> El tercer banco de rusia se asocia con waves para gestionar icos y tecnologias blockchain para empresas.



aún sigo sin ver que sentido tiene waves.. no ofrece nada de novedoso... creo que es jugar una apuesta a que Rusia lo acepta como algo Nacional o similar... pero en tecnología no hay nada nuevo que no tenga NXT


----------



## tio_argyle (2 Ago 2017)

Cualquier lista que contenga a ETC en el top10 de coins en el futuro no puede ser tomada en serio...


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

esto que dices es totalmente cierto.... entonces waves es solo una apuesta a que se usa en Rusia, no??


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2017)

Por que bhc vale 700 dolares en bittrex y en otros 300?


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> No estoy muy puesto en la parte tecnologica. Entonces, para mi si que es una apuesta a que se usa en rusia (y en mas sitios). Ademas tiene un exchange descentralizado e interfaz muy intuitiva, lo que supongo que facilitara su expansion.
> 
> No se si alguno de los otros foreros tiene otra opinion basada en la tecnologia.



En waves se puede hacer como en eth, crear sub-tokens, GameCredits cuando sacó su subtoken lo sacó en eth y waves (duplicado) 

Parecido a las futuras SC de Bitcoin. Entre otras cosas que se pueden hacer..

Muchos son millonarios por waves, pero aún no lo saben.  El hilo está plagado por otros tokens  pero no lo saben, -aún-.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> No estoy muy puesto en la parte tecnologica. Entonces, para mi si que es una apuesta a que se usa en rusia (y en mas sitios). Ademas tiene un exchange descentralizado e interfaz muy intuitiva, lo que supongo que facilitara su expansion.
> 
> No se si alguno de los otros foreros tiene otra opinion basada en la tecnologia.



eso lo tiene nxt, que es de donde de nada waves... como bien dicen ellos en su whitepaper


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Cualquier lista que contenga a ETC en el top10 de coins en el futuro no puede ser tomada en serio...



Mas bien deberían excluir a las que no tengan una política monetaria definida, como ETH.


----------



## species8472 (2 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En waves se puede hacer como en eth, crear sub-tokens, GameCredits cuando sacó su subtoken lo sacó en eth y waves (duplicado)
> 
> Parecido a las futuras SC de Bitcoin. Entre otras cosas que se pueden hacer..
> 
> Muchos son millonarios por waves, pero aún no lo saben.  El hilo está plagado por otros tokens  pero no lo saben, -aún-.



¿Cómo que son millonarios y no lo saben? ¿qué es eso de los otros tokens?


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

Etoro-marca-ruta-negocios-incluir-criptoactivos-canales-inversion

https://criptonoticias.com/adopcion...riptoactivos-canales-inversion/#axzz4odV8dZka

https://www.etoro.com/blog/market-n...a-invertir-en-criptodivisas-en-etoro/?lang=es

https://www.etoro.com/discover/markets/cryptocurrencies

----
Fondo de inversión
https://www.etoro.com/funds/cryptof...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Para nuestros lectores conocedores de trading pero con miedos al crypto-world, y que usen etoro, ya tienen a su disposición 'nuestro mundo'. 

Nota, observar las blue-chip que tienen.  y que pueden tener más presión compradora.

_CopyFund Crypto: este CopyFund, que pronto se lanzará en eToro, está compuesto por un portafolio equilibrado que incluye Litecoin, Ripple, Dash, Ethereum Classic, Bitcoin y Ethereum._


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por que bhc vale 700 dolares en bittrex y en otros 300?



Se ha dicho varias veces

Si no se permite retiradas, ni depósitos, la gente no puede vender las bcc que tienen en sus monederos, sólo se está negociando los bcc de la gente que tenía los btc en los exchange, que son una minoría

Eso provoca un mercado falso, y una oferta manipulada
 
En cualquier otra coin uno podría comprar en una exchange que se negocia a 300, pasarlos al que se negocia a 700 y ganarse 400... pero como no se pueden hacer traspasos, esto es un puto cachondeo

Eso sí, ha servido para que se pumpee bien, y alguno hayan pegado un pelotazo, pero normalmente si unos ganan mucho, tiene que haber otros que pierdan mucho. al tiempo...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (3 Ago 2017)

Igual ya se ha hablado antes pero he estado algo desconectado: ¿hay algún wallet ligero/online (tipo Blockchain) que pueda utilizar para acceder a mis BCCs?

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 01:57 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> Igual ya se ha hablado antes pero he estado algo desconectado: ¿hay algún wallet ligero/online (tipo Blockchain) que pueda utilizar para acceder a mis BCCs?



Vale ya lo he logrado con Coinomi...


----------



## Divad (3 Ago 2017)

Llevarte el premio y dejar tu huella en el génesis... también tiene su gracia :XX:



Están animando a que cada uno se monte su granja y se ponga a minar... pero claro, todo sería de PM si la luz la tienes regalada y la inversión de la piscina te lo ha regalado el "amigo" banquero desde el momento que pasas el dinero del timofiat al timocrypto; todo sea como compensación por todo el "mal" que han creado.

Chinos minando como locos o China mina como si no hubiera un mañana?

BCH ahora es la que más premios puede dar. Me bajo en 862$ y compraré en 400$~ intuyo que le van a dar muchos meneos.

LTC lleva lateral desde el 17 de Junio, tiene que estar esperando la repesca de BTC/BCH. Menudo dilema tengo... les toca premio, pero lo único que creo que puede pasar es algo útil con SegWit que se acabe uniendo con BTC :fiufiu:


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

Shitland : Bajista, te come / comía? / BTC ...pero Alcista, menú de ETH. Suena a que los sacos bitcoñeros de relleno han llegado a las grietas de la presa con el tsunami ya bajando por la colina...pero bué...vamos viendo.

Vamos del ruidazo bitcoinita y su hard frok al silencio de la puta Vitalik. / Luciferín "desvalido" de diseño de aspecto inofensivo, , genio precoz medioniño-mediogay de mirada digna del mayor consuelo - no me digáis que no dan ganas de ponerse tetas pa'ponerle una en la boca y que se mejore, el prove- /

- Los tokens de ETH sólo en el top 50 , varios de ellos escalando hacia el TOP 10, ya pillan el cap de LTC ...más allá, lo doblan / 2/3 de Ripple /. Ésto es lo que pasa a poco que sueltan la correa. / SIn barridos, en un mes se puede ver un Token por encima del billón yanki - 1.000 kilos - en market cap...presupuesto reservado actualmente sólo a monstruos elegidos del top 10 /

- Los plazos para Metropolis, cumplidos . A finales de Marzo, Buterin estableció la llegada de Metropolis para "entre 3 y 6 meses después ". La media ya, 4,5 , se cumple estos días...el plazo máximo de demora, en Sptiembre...pero NI PÍO. El lateral , instalado en esos 200 pavos de loser tontoloswevos... pedazo de agujero negro,carga que te carga & acumulacióń brutal.

- Iconomi, renovada...datos públicos a gogó para Mamá Kastuza a quien quiera usar los nuevos token-fondos de su plataforma. Taas, GAME, Minereum / insisto : a precio de derribo / ...poniendo a prueba sus smart contracts este mes.

Todo ésto progresando sin ruido -, sibilina y devastadora metástasis - dentro de los monolíticos 100.000 kilos de SHitland y su - falsa - imagen de inmovilismo y estancamiento...a DÍAS del anuncio de turno para Metropolis. Recordemos que a fin de Marzo, el 75% estaba encajadito :
*
Vitalik Buterin confirma la prueba de participación de Ethereum 75 por ciento completada*

Traductor de Google

En fin...que ya sabemos que es OUT decir que ETH es IN...pero , al hilo de la ESPECULACIÓN con Altcoins...ETH es requete-IN.

Allá kada Qual...& Palomitas.


----------



## traianus (3 Ago 2017)

y poloniex en mantenimiento...


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

*NEO*..a por los 10

*Taas*...a por los 3


----------



## serlec (3 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Etoro-marca-ruta-negocios-incluir-criptoactivos-canales-inversion
> 
> https://criptonoticias.com/adopcion...riptoactivos-canales-inversion/#axzz4odV8dZka
> 
> ...



Por ahora solo tienen Ripple, ETH, BTC y ETC para invertir, hay más criptos en el Copyfound pero es un producto de mínimo 5K para entrar, el tema es que son CFDs y estas inversiones no influyen en el valor de mercado de las monedas.

En cuanto a WAVES qué opinas? Que se irá a dos dígitos? Iba a largo plazo pero ayer recuperada la inversión lo vendí, la verdad es que con la locura de BCC he acabado de perder la confianza en las criptos lo de ayer en Kraken me ha hecho replantearme si este tipo de inversión encaja conmigo.


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> En cuanto a WAVES qué opinas? Que se irá a dos dígitos?



Si el mes y pico de barridos , drenaje y rentrée a Mamá BTC ha purgado Shitland, no me cabe duda de que se irá a 3.. / Por cierto, no creo que haya que tomarse los apoyos castuzos del establishment soviet como pumps puntuales, sino como una declaración de principios que en nada canalizará la criptopastuki del populacho , prohibida hasta "ayer a menos 5 " , a la blockchain patria /.

A ver si los de la única blockchain del mundo mundial empiezan a currar en proyectar ese nuevo ancho de banda para las birguerías que merece la blockchain modelna y se dejan de dar por culo de una vez. Y lo bueno que pille, salú para ellos y encantado por el forerío que se lo lleve calentito, faltaría piú.

Estos 2 meses de fenazo - frenazo seco de freno de mano - hanjodido un por 2, 3 ó 6 en Shitland...pero esperemos que sea la última del nene pijo que marca como se juega con su balón. 

Vive y deja vivir...que hay adopción masiva per tutti y comer con los ojos...hasta donde te den los dientes...el resto, mala baba.


_______________________________________

*Othon*...un x 2 en ETH es calderilla. Los gurús del cotarro ortodoxo recién asomados lo dicen así para que a los vejestorios que les ceden sus cuentas les suene creíble...si les dicen lo que esperan, se creen que quieren colocarles tulipanes y pasan.

Si te descuidas, hasta les garantizan un x 2, o se comprometen a algún tipo de indeminzación en plan "solidario" ...y les endiñan una cláusula de refuerzo de rappel por encima... :fiufiu: / que para un himbersor clásico conservador es un fucking chollo /.


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

No sé si alguien tiene algo en poloniex, yo no, pero hay rumores sobre su "estado" que dan para pensar. Ha estado offline, se comenta que no responden a los tickets de quejas... vamos si alguien tiene allí una cantidad considerable le recomendaría que se informe, por que no pinta bien


----------



## EDV (3 Ago 2017)

¿De verdad veis a algunas monedas la década que viene con valores de 5 cifras como dice esa entrevista hablando del BTC?


----------



## Claudius (3 Ago 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿De verdad veis a algunas monedas la década que viene con valores de 5 cifras como dice esa entrevista hablando del BTC?



A saber.., pero me parece desmedido, y de mal analista o oportunista o influencer táctica pumpera o que no tenga ni idea hablando de esta tecnología que mezcla software y hardware.
Si fuera código propietario como el algoritmo de búsquedas de Google, pero entonces sería otra historia.. o un coche Tesla (hard+soft+otros elementos), etc. quizás.

Toda mejora de Bitcoin Core puede ser copiada y mejorada, y así en otros proyectos bajo la bandera de código abierto, hay algunos proyectos que ya están sacando partes con código de algún tipo de licenciado.

Estos días Dash (fee gratis) y otras pueden sacar las castañas para mover valor entre exchanges. No nos olvidemos que todas las empresas, y repito empresas que usen Bitcoin para hacer negocio, dándo un servicio de cualquier tipo *están paradas.* Como los envíos de remesas internacionales a través de Bitcoin, esto como CEO me haría reflexionar, si existen otras soluciones a su nivel porque voy a usar esta, que me ha dado problemas?
y porque no tener backup?

Eso pensando en descentralizado, ahora los de Ripple tienen más argumentos para vender su producto y modelo de negocio 'regulado'.

Lo que no cabe duda, que las siguientes semanas marcarán otro escenario y capítulo distinto hasta lo que conocíamos hoy en el mundo crypto y Bitcoin.

1º Llegaron las ICOs para hacer millonarios en minutos.
2º El milagro de los panes y los peces.

Qué será lo tercero... ICO+Peces  ienso:


----------



## paketazo (3 Ago 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿De verdad veis a algunas monedas la década que viene con valores de 5 cifras como dice esa entrevista hablando del BTC?



Bueno, es todo tan relativo como la divisa de referencia que tomes...

imagina que el € se desintegra...pues es plausible ver a BTC en 10K € o mucho más.

Poco a poco mucha gente empieza a entender que las coins de "calidad" son una medida de protección contra intervencionismos o quiebras estatales...

Yo si viviera en Nigeria, El Congo, Venezuela, La India, Pakistan... no tardaría ni cero coma en pasar mis ahorros a crypto, ya que pasarlos a divisa tpo $ es más complicado "cara la galería"

Es como invertir en oro, pero entendiendo las grandes diferencias entre ambos activos.

Creo que si todo sigue su curso, en 10 años, esto será una manera más de invertir un capital X para cualquier hijo de vecino.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (3 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Llevarte el premio y dejar tu huella en el génesis... también tiene su gracia :XX:



Cuando el dueño de un hostel, y chino te meta de por vida publicidad en 'el BitcoinC' huye de el te diría Sato-feller


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

Yo el repliegue de BTC a sus cuarteles lo entiendo rotundamente capital en el escenario venidero, Claudius. Los BTC en el resto de alts han sido un troyano del carajo para el crecimiento sano de Shitland...para bien y para mal.

Es lo que había y todo OK, los early adopters se han forrado y no problemo, premio por estar en el momento oportuno en el sitio apropiado y coger el tren...pero hasta ahí. En Otoño empieza el cuerpo a cuerpo de verdad y si no en igualdad de condiciones, sí con el equilibrio suficiente para que todo el mundo pueda jugar sus cartas.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (3 Ago 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿De verdad veis a algunas monedas la década que viene con valores de 5 cifras como dice esa entrevista hablando del BTC?



De bitcoin te extrañaria? Si nadie compra bitcoins y ha estado a 3000$..


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La visión de un analfabeto cripto.
> 
> Reposando sensaciones sobre las criptos, específicamente BTC, se me ocurren dos cosas.
> 
> ...



En eso se basa criptolandia amigo Negrofuturo. Tiene ventajas e inconvenientes. 
Somos mayores y responsables para guardar nuestro dinero? O mejor necesitamos de una institución que nos lo guarde? (nos fiamos de esa institución?) 
Sino usad trezor o ledger. Más fácil...


----------



## Portador del Caos (3 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Por otro lado, si pierdes la clave privada o la semilla o lo que sea, te quedas sin tu capitalazo.
> 
> No es posible que esto sea una ventaja; esto es un incordio montado por alguien con perversas intenciones; cómo es posible que algo perfectamente imborrable, no permita que lo recuperes?



Hay muchas formas de no perder la semilla. Si cayera un meteorito en mi casa, pulverizando mi 'ordenador-para-cosas-crypto' y sorprendentemente yo no la palmara, no perdería ningún satoshi. Ya que cada noche recito un poema que me inventé, y cada verso me sugiere una palabra... La suma de estas palabras es mi semilla.

Y quien dice un poema, dice pintar un cuadro abstracto con 14 o 16 referencias que forman la semilla, o una canción o partitura.


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La visión de un analfabeto cripto.
> 
> Reposando sensaciones sobre las criptos, específicamente BTC, se me ocurren dos cosas.
> 
> ...



De éso nada.

Es tan opaca como lo sea usted con hacienda respecto a su churricripto de León : Declare lo que haga y punto. En Leonesas, BTC , Ethers o lo que proceda. De hecho, si es odenado, tendrá una guía perfecta , vía inversa , para identificar las transacciones de su wallet / no de usted, como dice, pues una wallet ni tiene dinero dentro, ni dueño , salvo que el dueño lo reconozca /. Nadie le obliiga a complicarse la vida y menos por 4 duros que es lo que posiblemente pueda mover el forero medio aspirante a trillonario...el que sea narco o secuestraniños y esté blanqueando palets de pasta, allá él. Le parece el foro un antro de secuestraniños ?

Guardar un papel con una clave privada entre las páginas de un libro o escrita tras un póster o un calendario de la pared / la pública tendrá rastro en mil sitios/clientes/colaboradores si la pierde y quiere recuperarla / y guardar además un recorte de lata de cocacola por ejemplo con un número grabado a punta de tijera es inseguro ? Más inseguro que, si hablamos, por ejemplo de 3.000 euros llevarlos durante 3 años en una cartera física o dejárselos a los esbirros de Botín a merced del capricho de Merkel ? / Ha leído las nuevas intenciones en lo referente a corralas bancarias en la UE , donde bloquean equis días hasta los depósitios delbanco que se tercie ? /.

Pues yo se lo digo...entre andar al capicho bankster o subiendo y bajando esa cartera física...o dejándola en casa con los 3.000 ...la mayor seguridad es la del papel y la lata, como suena...y como si quioebra el Deustche bank, entran cacos a su casa... explota Garoña o la III guerra mundial : SU pasta es SUYA.

Con todo el respeto, señor,hágase una paper wallet de una puñetera vez que la tiene en cuanto me mande un mail y verá qué fácil , qué útil...y qué nuevas perspectivas / al margen del hampa  / le abre . 

Si es que encima, lo cojonudo es que en cuanto lo haga, le va a encantar... :rolleye:


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

Yo creo que lo mejor es que pase a la acción , que son 20 minutos la primera vez / luego, son sólo 5 / y luego, lo que quiera. Pero bueno, usted verá.


----------



## serlec (3 Ago 2017)

Pregunta novato, se pueden cambiar BTC por WAVES en su plataforma o es necesario pasar por Bittrex?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (3 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> ¿Qué wallets utilizáis? Me refiero, cuando estáis con tanta moneda a la vez, la metéis cada una en su wallet? ¿Utilizáis multiwallets, "confiais en el exchange" mucho tiempo?



Yo lo tengo todo en el exchange, si no no puedes hacer trading.

Los wallets estan bien para hacer hold, pero para trading te freirian a comisiones con el dinero llendo y viniendo.


----------



## Albertezz (3 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , probablemente el forero mas ninguneado y menos aprovechado de este hilo se va por un tiempo ...
> 
> El clapham capta la indirecta
> No quereis predicciones suculentas a cambio de un misero THANKS ?
> ...



a ver si de una puta vez cumples tu palabra y desapareces del foro. pesado que eres un pesado.

Si tengo que confiar en las predicciones de alguien y no en las mias propias, antes lo haría en Cliff que en tí (el baticina todo lo contrario a tí), que no has demostrado absolutamente nada aparte de ser un pedante que no tiene ni puta idea de criptos.

Hasta nunca.


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No comparo una cripto con una saldo bancario; comparo una cripto con un billete.
> 
> Una cripto no puede ir de un sitio a otro sin terceros; un billete si.
> 
> ...



Existen servicios de criptomonedas para recargar saldo personalizado en tarjetas y poder pagar cafés, cocacolas. Por ejemplo uno puede recargar 200$ o € (en btc), para irse de cena con caplan y luego llevarle a un hotel :o
Si te atracan y se llevan la tarjeta eso es lo máximo que puedes perder

El problema es que éstos servicios son caros, comparados con los tradicionales, por diversos motivos... hay poca competencia y el precio de cotización oscila mucho. Aunque cada vez hay más proyectos, y eso irá ajustando precios

En el mercado de metales pasa lo mismo, hay mucha diferencia entre el spot de la plata y lo que te cuesta una maple... y cuando hay caídas fuertes, el "sobrespot" que te meten los comerciantes es mayor cuanto más cae el precio... pero ¿eso te supone un problema? dejas de valorar la plata por ello?

Parte de tu razonamiento vienen de un mal entendimiento
Cualquiera puede ser un nodo, de hecho los nodos suelen ser usuarios, yo tengo un nodo, lo que hace la red mejor, es mi grano de arena

El coste minero es el coste por que la red funcione, un coste ridículo teniendo en cuenta lo que ofrece

Muchas veces se ha dicho que el punto más débil de las criptomonedas son los exchange, eso es cierto. De la misma forman hay consejos a seguir para minimizar el riesgo, el primero de todos, no tener en el exchange más que lo necesario. Pero claro, si por comodidad uno prefiere tener en un exchange, su dinero, está asumiendo un riesgo, de la misma manera que si un día te vas por la noche con 4.000 euros en el bolsillo.... te pueden atracar

De todas formas, este mundo está en una fase naciente. Claro que queda mucho por mejorar.... Y cada error debe servir para mejorar lo que ya existe. Los exchanges cada vez están más descentralizados en cuanto a "cuota de mercado"
Yo no sé cuántos años se tardó en que la gente dejara de aceptar como pago el oro o la plata por un "papelito" pero seguro que fueron más de los 7-8 años desde que existe btc


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> *NEO*..a por los 10





Spoiler













Nem, Ltc, JihanCash...& NEO ???... /4 TOP 10 / :ouch:


----------



## Claudius (3 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo lo tengo todo en el exchange, si no no puedes hacer trading.
> 
> Los wallets estan bien para hacer hold, pero para trading te freirian a comisiones con el dinero llendo y viniendo.



Pues que satoshi te coja confesado...


----------



## serlec (3 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Si tienes los BTC's en la plataforma de Waves, sí. Y si no los envías si lo que quieres es cambiar allí...



Los tengo en kraken supongo que no será difícil enviarlos a la plataforma de WAVES

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crees que bitcoincash va a subir?

Hace unas 2 horas han habilitado los depósitos en bittrex
Imagino que se va a petar a depósitos....
Pero piden 20 confirmaciones lo que llevará, al nivel de minado un porrón de horas (yo llevo 1 confirmación en 1 hora aprox  )

Quiero decir, preveo un dump potente, aunque como dije yo no las pienso regalar 

Ya vendí las que tenía previamente en bittrex a 0.25, las que ahora he traspasado son las que tenía en el wallet de escritorio


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Crees que bitcoincash va a subir?
> 
> Hace unas 2 horas han habilitado los depósitos en bittrex
> Imagino que se va a petar a depósitos....
> ...



En cuánto estimas un precio "de regalo" ?

glups ! edito :

Yo la veo una alt atractiva...si entra en precio.

Con la otra, ya veremos en unos meses, no problemo...


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> En cuánto estimas un precio "de regalo" ?



Por debajo de 0.1 no vendo ni de coña, a partir de ahí según vea


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Por debajo de 0.1 no vendo ni de coña, a partir de ahí según vea



OK.../ te he respondido antes, pero sí, yo la veo interesante...con tiempo y sin necesidad ninguna .

Tendrá su espacio y protagonismo, fijo..

Paciencia - Ese par de cabrones le van a echar toda la que haga falta y más - /.


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

Caña y pinchotorti a que BAT, la primera milmillonaria que llega a un pavo , antes que IOTA y NEM.

Anda a piques con Next / otra milmillonaria / ...zumbas tú / zumbo yo...

A los pumperos les van los ceros de "camuflage" más que a un tonto una pinza... señal de que vuelve pasta ?


----------



## Claudius (3 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La visión de un analfabeto cripto.
> 
> Reposando sensaciones sobre las criptos, específicamente BTC, se me ocurren dos cosas.
> 
> Eso que es opaco e imborrable, es una bomba fiscal; dado que entre sus datos figuran todas las transacciones que ha sufrido y quien es el beneficiario; es libro contable imborrable, refleja vuestra vida especuladora con fidelidad inapelable.



Ya te ilustro, Bitcoin es pseudónimo, que no anónimo, la privacidad está supeditada a que una dirección de monedero no se adjudique a una persona física, por el mecanismo que sea.

Pero para una ONG, hacer pública una dirección de monedero, le da *transparencia* en el manejo de las donaciones, una contabilidad pública e inmutable tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes en función de la situación.

Si se quiere aumentar el grado de privadidad en transacción, Btc *hoy*, no es el token-moneda a usar. Y ojo en btcc no he visto que se hable de este detalle así como de la maleabilidad, la característica más importante que aporte SegWit en Core. Y que pasa muy desapercibido.

Dash, Monero y alguna otra puede cubrir esa necesidad de privacidad en transacción.

Siempre me ha parecido curioso que grandes grupos mediáticos hablen de que btc es anónimo. Curioso.. inocho:



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Fuente posible de fiscoproblemas, que no tiene mi moneducha de León.
> 
> Por otro lado, si pierdes la clave privada o la semilla o lo que sea, te quedas sin tu capitalazo.



La leona, con un dardo tranquilizante de la UDEF en las puertas de las oficinas, te imprimen el historial hasta de las veces que vas al servicio con ella en el bolsillo. :XX:  Base de datos *centralizada*

Ya he hablado en el hilo de btc en no se que edición explicando que el wallet.dat no es un monedero, sino una llave, el monedero está ubicado en la cadena de bloques. (a tirar de hemeroteca).



Negrofuturo dijo:


> No es posible que esto sea una ventaja; esto es un incordio montado por alguien con perversas intenciones; cómo es posible que algo perfectamente imborrable, no permita que lo recuperes?



Hemeroteca del hilo de bitcoin, que ya he dicho varias veces y repito para los nuevos, imprescindible la lectura para aprender y comprender en lo que especuláis. A ver quien es el primero que dice ehh Claudius ya me he leído crypto-guerra y paz (por el hilo del btc con XII ediciones), y entonces

Ehh brother!, ya estás preparado para ser multimillonario de 1 y 0 descentralizados como el monster aunque ya se habrá pasado en el Caribe bastante a 1 y 0 centralizados y en metales. )

La metodología prueba-error o acierto, puede costar dinero..

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 20:08 ----------




Portador del Caos dijo:


> Y quien dice un poema, dice pintar un cuadro abstracto con 14 o 16 referencias que forman la semilla, o una canción o partitura.



Si quieres leer algo muy abstracto tira de hemeroteca en el hilo de btc, por bacteria o virus + semilla. Una pista semilla en tu cuerpo. Yo creo que flipaba..


----------



## ido (3 Ago 2017)

valla lo puse en el post erroneo peldon ::


----------



## Albertezz (3 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Caña y pinchotorti a que BAT, la primera milmillonaria que llega a un pavo , antes que IOTA y NEM.
> 
> Anda a piques con Next / otra milmillonaria / ...zumbas tú / zumbo yo...
> 
> A los pumperos les van los ceros de "camuflage" más que a un tonto una pinza... señal de que vuelve pasta ?



te basas en?


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> te basas en?



Experiencia personal cateta.

Anduve en DGbyte y pumpear una coin de decimales SÓLIDA es un no parar, uno y otro y otro pump que llaman himbersores a manadas. Y BAT va a tener siempre cuerpo para zumbarla y que no se vaya al infierno...es un proyecto paradigmático y con un año y pico de stand by subvencionado aún sin resultados evidentes...si zumba, se asociará enseguida a que el nuevo sistema de publi va a ser el copón bendito y bla bla bla / de hecho, ya saltó a la palestra en su día por un himbersor que se llevó la mitad de su ICO , con lo que explotar su cara de "chollo para iniciados " no será difícil / 

En esas coins laaaaargas , si pumpeas...puedes dejar minas de 3, 4 pumps más atrás o hacer caja con la mitad y dejarlas currando semanas, meses, mientras ayudas a hacer un suelo potente...EN Digbyte, en cierto modo, se acuñó un pumpeo "en serie"...hasta entonces, veías los charts y casi todas tenían una huella equis meses/años atrás y las dejaban luego tiradas. Había decenas de truños de 2015 y 16 así.

Las ballenas se lo llevan crudísimo en este nuevo contexto y sin tener que andar montando y desmontando el tenderete. Supongo que al final, a nadie le gusta currar más de lo estrictamente necesario...

edito :

Por cierto, ventaja de BAT respecto a Nem e IOTA : estas 2 , sobre todo NEM, tienen un float descomunal...en un par de pumps, para girar otro dígito hace falta mucha más colaboración, as ballenas necesitan un ejército de fieles y/o chupópteros y también mucha pasta suya, así que ya no es pasta fácil . Digibyte cayó por éso. La pasta que había que mover para seguir trincando era ya mastodóntica y a la primera coyuntura delicada - SIngapur - se fue al tacho. / Obviamente DGByte era una mera muñeca hinchable y en este caso - tal vez Next despertaría más dudas en un dump que las otras 3 - hablamos de opciones serias...pero su comunidad joven le daba mucho cuajo para lo comentado /


----------



## Claudius (3 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo único que ha crecido con las criptos, quizás sea la impunidad (consecuencia de que TÚ eres responsable) ya que ninguna autoridad puede impedir el robo.
> 
> En resumen: Es un total y absoluto fraude.
> 
> ...



No lo entiendes.. es tecnología..

Así como no entiendes como funciona el waspp que envías pero confías en que llegue a su destinatario, y también 'confías' en que solo lo lea su destinatario, porque claro, aunque les pagas con tus datos personales y flujos y te gusta ignorarlo, por que somos unos listos y lo usamos gratis.

Además tienes la fe, que 'ellos' se responsabilizan de que van a cumplir con la legislación española o de la UE, uy! si son una corp. yanki..

Criticar tecnología cuando no se entiende.. muy mal. 
Igualico que lo que hacían los fumadores de puros del ferrocarril cuando apareció el aparato con motor de combustión. 

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 20:26 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Una cripto no puede ir de un sitio a otro sin terceros; un billete si.
> 
> Un billete no me sirve para invitar a Clapham a una Birra(un café) en Sarussi, ni una cripto me sirve para pagar una Birra en el bar de debajo de mi casa. Pero eso son ventajas a favor del billete, porque si le voy a invitar al Clpham a una Birra en Sarussi, me tengo que ir a Miami, y eso es ya de por sí, una ventaja.
> 
> Que no me meto con vuestras coin, solo dejo salir los ruidos que las coins meten en un viejo Chevy.



Ayer llené el depósito del vehículo, con naturaleza crypto perooooooo
usando una pasarale de fiat, llámese tarjeta de débito.

Así como a veces uso un billete u otra vez la pasarela de tarjeta de débito.
No quieres escuchar y aprender...  

Y más cosillas como pagar el billete de avión para que bailes unas salsas en Miami. Lo malo es que que para el visado seguramente no tardando te hagan las preguntas de que si usas o conoces bitcoin. :S

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 20:37 ----------




Othon dijo:


> Como lo haces tu Claudius, por ejemplo?
> 
> Cada coin su wallet?



Yo tengo 2 paquetes, 

El paquete 1 el de experimientar.

Tengo en exchange, y en wallets oficiales pero su pérdida es asumible tanto en juego, como en otros factores.

Además, experimiento con muchos tokens, para buscarles utilidad en mis asuntos varios, cuando llegue el momento apropiado.

Luego en el paquete 2 tengo blue-chips, y las tengo en sus wallet oficiales, con sus cadenas, y copias de seguridad de la cadena cuando actualizo.

Con la explosión de creatividad no tengo tiempo para tanto i+d con tanto token.


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2017)

El FOMO de los "casi 2 dígitos" como la seda en Neo. 

Seguimos en él, ya en fase "trihunfadora" de coin que se va entre las grandes y se te escapa...pero aún accesible...

A ver hasta donde zumba sin corrección / supply de entre las 5 ó 6 primeras, eh ? / :fiufiu:

Los chinorris van a querer poner otra pica en el top como hay un dios...


----------



## davitin (3 Ago 2017)

Que pasa con thether? En coinmarketcap le dan un valor de 0.95 centavos.


----------



## horik (3 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> El FOMO de los "casi 2 dígitos" como la seda en Neo.
> 
> Seguimos en él, ya en fase "trihunfadora" de coin que se va entre las grandes y se te escapa...pero aún accesible...
> 
> ...



Hay algún wallet que permita cambiar otra moneda por NEO, no tengo cuenta en ningun exchange.


----------



## djun (3 Ago 2017)

*¿Dónde están tus Bcash?*

¿Dónde está tu Bcash? - YouTube


----------



## davitin (4 Ago 2017)

Waves subiendo.

Esa moneda acabara valiendo bastante pasta.


----------



## tio_argyle (4 Ago 2017)

Enhorabuena a los afortunados con el pump de NEO 
Este mes le toca a GAME y después WINGS y WAVES


----------



## Depeche (4 Ago 2017)

BTS Bitshares va a superar el 5.300 con volumen y va a volar como un cohete. No tardaremos en verlo en 7.200 satoshi


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (4 Ago 2017)

Coinbase va a dar soporte a Bitcoin Cash.




> Dear Coinbase customer,
> 
> We wanted to give our customers an update on the recent Bitcoin hard fork. You can read more about what a digital currency fork is here:
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (4 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los afortunados con el pump de NEO
> Este mes le toca a GAME y después WINGS y WAVES



GAME empieza a mercadear fiat, coins y juegos en su plataforma el día 10 : "Café Completo"... & Blockchain que hace cosas...TODAS las cosas. Espléndida piedra de toque al venidero escenario inmediato donde de cháchara y mantritas ya no llenarán platos.

Waves ya está zumbando y NEO también, al final, pese a posición e imports, es una vuelta a sus respectivos ATH y a mediados de Julio, donde BTC llamó sus troyanos a filas y hundieron Shitland en la mierda. Por cierto, Neo con sobre un 80 y pico % de entradas en fiat respecto a BTC. Esta burbuja y el mogollón de pasta que había en "el tendido" esperando un verde reposado donde sembrar , dificilmente la tumbará ya BTC...así como difícil va a ganarse un lugar bajo el sol si no saca aplicaciones hechas y derechas en no más allá de 50 días. Todo dios da por hecho que seguirá ejerciendo de reserva de valor donde acaba todo cuando en modo alguno es un acto de inercia y con entradas/salidas directas a las coins de Shitland, muchísimo menos, cuando no directamente una inercia en sentido contrario. 

Capítulo aparte, Wings...y captal. Personalmente, la encajo en el grupo de tokens ETH de entre el 50 y pico al 80 del top / Vslice, Edgeless, RLC , 1stblood... hasta la hundida wetrust / tokens que surgían en escena baratos, a céntimos, con un float por debajo del 100 millones y gran recorrido y enorme capacidad de revaloizarse ...y fueron cercenados por el Gran Barrido. Estos tokens Que estos se revaloricen es la clave para que las carteras de Junio que se han holdeado revivan y se proyecten...el detonante será que sobrepasen esas decimales y se instalen en dólares "enteros" a partir de ahí, las subidas se dan de 10 en 10 cts , no de uno en uno... Lo delicado de todos estos tokens es que han llegado muchísimos nuevos que no han cortado su inercia de salida y si el grupo comentado no se proyecta se sumirá en el olvido, pues cada día salen más ...aunque yo creo que lo hará...si no se corta la tendencia en 3/4 días, tal vez antes, van a dar muuuucha pasta. / Tenemos un claro ejemplo de ese tipo de reset ahora mismo en Mysterium , volviendo al top 100 con mucho fuelle y aunque aún lejos, camino de su ATH - no olvidemos que todo himbersor que esté reflotando conforme estos precios van subiendo es un holder que calculará beneficios desde mucho más arriba que quien compró hace meses - aquí hay una explicación para el desconcierto de NegroFuturo ante la postura de HODL y el reparo en Shitland a plegar a FIAT - /. EN fin...que las carteras de muchos foreos se multipliquen por sí varias veces depende muy mucho de coins de este perfil - en gran parte, tokens de ETH , aunque podríamos encajar ahí Komodos, Elastics, Lbry credits, Monacoins, etc... - .

Y, va...otro día - el primero de reparto en Taas - que empieza verde...a cruzar los dedos...a ver si Dash, LTC y ETH aguantan sin zumbar - difícil - y seguimos 3 ó 4 ...y llevamos otra paga again a la mamá top10 de cada cual para reproducir el canibalismo de Nakamoto resguardando valor en una coin alcista de medio/largo plazo ... sin olvidar que no hay que dormirse y hay que ir ojeando constantemente coins incipientes baratas para seguir revalorizando fuerte. 

Suerte y cabeza. 


p.d. graciosa la alternancia en el pumpeo de "coins con decimales " entre Next y Bat. Desde ayer tarde que se apuntó, Next se echó la siesta...Bat zumbó...y ahora, vuelta a la tortilla / caña y pinchotorti a que en unas horas, al revés , tal vez con alguna ya , si no ambas, en 20 cts - ojo, que las "coins de decimales" son muy discretas y sufridas...pero 10 centimillos "sordos" son un X2 aunque no alteren en términos absolutos un precio asequible fundamental para seguir sumando himbersores nuevos , eh ? - / Interesante , mucho, ese nicho del que picotear también.


----------



## Albertezz (4 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Waves subiendo.
> 
> Esa moneda acabara valiendo bastante pasta.



YA vale bastante pasta. En marzo algunos compramos a 0.25$ y ya llevamos x15


----------



## michinato (4 Ago 2017)

Quedan unos 3 bloques de BCC para que se cumplan las 20 confirmaciones que pidieron en Bittrex desde que abrieron los depósitos de BCC (09:00 hora del pacífico, 18 :00 UTC).

A partir de ese momento, cada bloque que se mine permitirá que miles de BCC desembarquen y amplíen la oferta.

Lo lógico sería que con cada bloque que llegue haya un bajón considerable (de hecho según se va acercando el plazo, los precios en Bittrex han ido bajando hasta situarse cada vez más cerca de los que hay en los exchanges chinos).


Yo solo conseguí que mis BCC llegaran a viaBTC ayer por la noche, y los vendí todos al precio que buenamente pude. 

Enhorabuena a los que hicieron la apuesta de dejar sus BTC en los exchanges durante el fork y a los fueron más rápidos y consiguieron enviarlos pronto, porque han logrado precios que dudo que volvamos a ver.


----------



## Claudius (4 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por cierto, Neo con sobre un 80 y pico % de entradas en fiat respecto a BTC.



Juli, Yo eso no lo veo.., predomina BTC y luego yuan, si yo digo fiat por lo menos 2 divisas que tengan un peso de 2 dígitos en la tarta.



juli dijo:


> Esta burbuja y el mogollón de pasta que había en "el tendido" esperando un verde reposado donde sembrar , dificilmente la tumbará ya BTC...



La va a tumbar Poloniex, llevo esperando 2 meses.., el evento. 
A ver si en Agosto ya entra en modo encierro el panic y ocurre qué tengo que comprar china-smart-contracts(neo), entre otras.


----------



## Pimlico (4 Ago 2017)

Qué altcoins creéis que pueden hacer x10 de aquí al final de año?


----------



## djun (4 Ago 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Qué altcoins creéis que pueden hacer x10 de aquí al final de año?



De las que mas subirán creo que son: 

Waves
PIVX
Blocknet


No están de moda pero también creo que deben subir bastante:

Iconomi 
Komodo
Nxt


----------



## michinato (4 Ago 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> Qué altcoins creéis que pueden hacer x10 de aquí al final de año?



Realmente hay un montón de altcoins que pueden hacer un x10 de aquí a final de año, lo que hay que plantearse es si merece la pena el riesgo.

Por mi parte, quizás sea más aceptable buscar un x2 o x3 en alguna del top 10 que intentar un x10 en una coin remota.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 11:52 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Quedan unos 3 bloques de BCC para que se cumplan las 20 confirmaciones que pidieron en Bittrex desde que abrieron los depósitos de BCC (09:00 hora del pacífico, 18 :00 UTC).
> 
> A partir de ese momento, cada bloque que se mine permitirá que miles de BCC desembarquen y amplíen la oferta.
> 
> ...





A las 10:56:31 se ha encontrado el bloque 478617 de BCC que cumple las 20 confirmaciones desde que Bittrex abrió los depósitos de BCC. 

Como podéis observar, el dump (pequeñito por el momento) se ha cumplido con precisión milimétrica.








¿Porqué este dump ha sido pequeño? Pues porque el bloque 478597 (hace 20) no estuvo muy lleno, dentro de él solo viajaron 401 transacciones moviendo un total de 17093 BCCs (evidentemente no fueron todos a Bittrex).


¿Os dais cuenta que podemos esperar que los dumps sean proporcionales a las coins que se van moviendo en cada uno de los bloques que vienen?

Venga, os lo dejo masticado, no os quejeis:

```
Bloque 478598:  213 transacciones moviendo    3044 BCC
Bloque 478599:  934 transacciones moviendo  111278 BCC (empieza lo bueno)
Bloque 478600: 6235 transacciones moviendo  227367 BCC (jojojojo)
...
```

No sabemos cuando van a encontrarse los siguientes bloques, pero a pesar de eso tenemos una información sobre la forma en que el mercado va a sufrir las hostias en la cotización. 

Estamos en una oportunidad única de ganar pasta.


Joder, la hostia ya sería si eres un minero de BCC que acaba de encontrar un bloque es que vendes apalancado todos los BCCs que puedas y en un par de minutos sacas el bloque (dado el poco hashrate que tiene BCC es difícil que te lo vayan a quitar).


Nota: A las 11:19:48 se ha encontrado el bloque 478618. De nuevo dump pequeñito.









Esperad a ver los dos siguientes que son los bloques gordos.....


La fiesta va a continuar, solo es cuestión de seguir mirando los 20 bloques anteriores al que toca. 


Si gracias a esto conseguís ganaros una pasta, podeis darme algún mBTC o mBCC.



Si no, pues al menos un thanks.

Según pueda iré actualizando la tabla con las transacciones y BCCs movidos en los bloques.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ago 2017)

Y 3 días después del FORK, el BTC ni se ha enterado y se acerca a los 3.000$. Algún día caerá esa breva pero ahora mismo sigue fuertísimo. 

Tengo 0 BTC así que, más que alegrarme me cabrea. ¿Donde estará el próximo x10?

En mi caso he apostado por Wagerr, y por Tezos (esta última hasta dentro de 3-4 meses no sabremos nada).


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

djun dijo:


> De las que mas subirán creo que son:
> 
> Waves
> PIVX
> ...



nxt dejara de existir con la entrada de ardor e ignix... ahora está subiendo porque mañana empieza la ico de ignix... cuando se produzca el Génesis de ardor e ignix nxt irá perdiendo su valor

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 12:01 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Y 3 días después del FORK, el BTC ni se ha enterado y se acerca a los 3.000$. Algún día caerá esa breva pero ahora mismo sigue fuertísimo.
> 
> Tengo 0 BTC así que, más que alegrarme me cabrea. ¿Donde estará el próximo x10?
> 
> En mi caso he apostado por Wagerr, y por Tezos (esta última hasta dentro de 3-4 meses no sabremos nada).



el próximo x10 o x1000 esta en comprar bitcoin cash por céntimos y esperar a que jihan y ver hagan su trabajo...

creo que voy a acabar apoyando a estos dos tipos solo por esto porque me harán rico....


----------



## VictorW (4 Ago 2017)

¿¿Estafa o video aclaratorio?? Alexemi, gracias por su ayuda ayer.

Get Bitcoin Cash (BCH) to your Blockchain and poloniex wallet - YouTube

He encontrado un video "Get Bitcoin Cash (BCH) to your Blockchain and poloniex wallet" Get Bitcoin Cash (BCH) to your Blockchain and poloniex wallet - YouTube
para conseguir los BCH desde Poloniex o Blockchain.info; teniendo BTC antes del fork.
Lo he visto tan sencillo que me suena a SCAM. Como me fio 100% de los foreros aquí presentes, ¿lo podeis confirmar?

Get Bitcoin Cash (BCH) to your Blockchain and poloniex wallet - YouTube

gracias¡¡ 
¿?

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 12:20 ----------

Get Bitcoin Cash (BCH) to your Blockchain and poloniex wallet - YouTube

indico link

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 12:21 ----------

Get Bitcoin Cash (BCH) to your Blockchain and poloniex wallet

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 12:22 ----------

Get Bitcoin Cash (BCH) to your Blockchain and poloniex wallet - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 12:22 ----------

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRZHTt_lwBA

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 12:23 ----------

youtube.com/watch?v=uRZHTt_lwBA


----------



## michinato (4 Ago 2017)

Actualizo el post de antes con la información de los últimos bloques:


A las 10:56:31 se ha encontrado el bloque 478617 de BCC que cumple las 20 confirmaciones desde que Bittrex abrió los depósitos de BCC. 

Como podéis observar, el dump (pequeñito por el momento) se ha cumplido con precisión milimétrica.








¿Porqué este dump ha sido pequeño? Pues porque el bloque 478597 (hace 20) no estuvo muy lleno, dentro de él solo viajaron 401 transacciones moviendo un total de 17093 BCCs (evidentemente no fueron todos a Bittrex).


¿Os dais cuenta que podemos esperar que los dumps sean proporcionales a las coins que se van moviendo en cada uno de los bloques que vienen?



No sabemos cuando van a encontrarse los siguientes bloques, pero a pesar de eso tenemos una información sobre la forma en que el mercado va a sufrir las hostias en la cotización. 

Estamos en una oportunidad única de ganar pasta.


Joder, ya sería la leche si eres un minero de BCC que acaba de encontrar un bloque. Es que vendes apalancado todos los BCCs que puedas y en un par de minutos publicas el bloque (dado el poco hashrate que tiene BCC es difícil que te lo vaya a quitar otro minero).



A las 11:19:48 se ha encontrado el bloque 478618. De nuevo dump pequeñito.









A las 12:29:39 se ha encontrado el bloque 478619. Como se esperaba, dump gordo:









La fiesta va a continuar, solo es cuestión de seguir mirando los 20 bloques anteriores al que toca. 

Venga, os lo dejo masticado:

```
Bloque Transacciones BCCs movidos
478598      213         3044 BCC 
478599      934       111278 BCC (vamos por aquí)
478600     6235       227367 BCC 
478601      509        27294 BCC
478602      208         6673 BCC
478603      558        30029 BCC
478604     1047        38555 BCC
478605      723        29966 BCC
478606      228        11090 BCC
478607      847        33122 BCC
478608      437        16077 BCC
478609      220        14471 BCC
478610      661        19529 BCC
478611     3483       158296 BCC
478612      106        12793 BCC
478613      859        39971 BCC
478614      469        15349 BCC
478615     1551        59705 BCC
478616        1           12 BCC
478617     2831       222794 BCC
478618      962        25078 BCC
478619	   1326        79155 BCC
```


*Actualización*:

Ojo, que el último bloque minado 478620 parece que no ha cumplido con las expectativas de mi teoría. El dump ha sido mínimo y parece que ahora incluso se recupera un poco la cotización. No lo creo, ¿pero podría ser indicador de que hemos encontrado un suelo?



Si gracias a esto conseguís ganaros una pasta, admito donaciones en BTC o BCC.


Si no, pues al menos un thanks.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (4 Ago 2017)

Vaya subida de omisego.

Yo entre fuerte en xel, por ahora muy bien, ayer en bitcointalk lei a uno decir q desde eth no se ilusionaba tanto con un proyecto, me puse a mirar su historial de mensajes y el tio ha participado en icos como ans, icn, lisk, ark...q lleva tiempo en esto.

Son tonterias, pero bueno me fio mas de esta gente q de los q dicen q una moneda valdra 20$ en 2 meses.


----------



## Superoeo (4 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Vaya subida de omisego.
> 
> Yo entre fuerte en xel, por ahora muy bien, ayer en bitcointalk lei a uno decir q desde eth no se ilusionaba tanto con un proyecto, me puse a mirar su historial de mensajes y el tio ha participado en icos como ans, icn, lisk, ark...q lleva tiempo en esto.
> 
> Son tonterias, pero bueno me fio mas de esta gente q de los q dicen q una moneda valdra 20$ en 2 meses.



Suena bien eso! ¿Y en qué consiste exactamente el proyecto de XEL?


Veo que en una semana ha revalorizado un 130% que ya es un buen pico! Tiene más margen de subida?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (4 Ago 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Suena bien eso! ¿Y en qué consiste exactamente el proyecto de XEL?
> 
> 
> Veo que en una semana ha revalorizado un 130% que ya es un buen pico! Tiene más margen de subida?



Todavia esta a menos precio del q salio.

Es como golem, pero dicen q es mejor en todo, con 100 millones de monedas y 30 millones de market cap..

En el canal de youtube tienen videos explicando como funciona y eso.


https://www.brickblock.io/es no os parece interesante?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Ago 2017)

Yo quise entrar en OmiseGo pero cancelaron la ICO en el último momento, pintaba bien como también pintaba TenX, pero parece que es OMG la que está despegando con fuerza. 

En resumen, no doy una :´XX:


----------



## Superoeo (4 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Todavia esta a menos precio del q salio.
> 
> Es como golem, pero dicen q es mejor en todo, con 100 millones de monedas y 30 millones de market cap..
> 
> ...



Voy a echarle un ojo, muchas gracias! Tiene buena pinta la verdad.


----------



## p_pin (4 Ago 2017)

Sobre Pivx, he leído que a parte del master nodo que da "recompensas" pero hay que tener 10.000 pivx.... También dan una recompensa (menor) por tener el wallet abierto... alguien ha provado ésto?


----------



## horik (4 Ago 2017)

Hace unas 2 horas quise probar las funciones del Exodus Wallet, cambié unos 10€ de EOS por LTC y no se completó la transacción, hace 2 horas que le di Refresh a EOS y todavía nada.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ago 2017)

Esto cada vez me recuerda más un viejo foro en el que participaba del OTC USA, allá por principios del milenio.

Cada día saltaba a la palestra una nueva acción que sería revolucionaria...por nombrar algunas en las que invertí por entonces:

American Fire retardant: Para rociar los árboles navideños y evitar incendios por las lucecitas.

Verticalnet: Preparaba especialistas para limpiar cristales en rascacielos.

Jacobsen Resonace: Un nuevo sistema de resonancias que en segúndos detectaría todo tipo de problemas.

Celsión Corp: Una bio que curaría el cancer aplicando calor a los tumones que activaría una droga específica.

...


Podría poner docenas...como dije...cada día una.

Aquí y ahora, lo que leo, no difiere demasiado de loq ue ya he vivido...

¿qué he aprendido?

Pues que en aquellos tiempos, también había foreros que recomendaban invertir en Nvidia, Microsoft, Apple...y que advertían siempre...:

Podeis pegar un pelotazo, pero en general 90 de cada 100 OTC se irán al carajo en meses, solo salen para captar los fondos y vivir del cuento.

Invertid en proyectos consolidados que hayan demostrado potencial y negocio.

Hoy aquí, todos soñamos con adquirir el próximo 100X, y eso, es el mayor peligro de un inversor, pues generalmente nos fundamentamos en sueños, y no en hechos...

Ojalá todas se revalorizasen por siempre, pero eso no pasará, y siendo optimista, si de 900 Coins, sobreviven 25 a los próximos 10 años, firmaría ahora mismo.

Mucha suerte, y hagais lo que hagais, usadlo para mejorar y aprender.


----------



## juli (4 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ...siendo optimista, si de 900 Coins, sobreviven 25 a los próximos 10 años, firmaría ahora mismo.



DE ahí la reinversión en las "Mamis" que elija cada cual - y que se habían perdido con los barridos cortos, pues ya no daba tiempo a punps de 2 dígitos para trasvasar - ...los proyectos secundarios y más banales, son más breves,pero un mejor catalizador a la solidez de las 25 que puedan sobrevivir.



Claudius dijo:


> Juli, Yo eso no lo veo.., predomina BTC y luego yuan, si yo digo fiat por lo menos 2 divisas que tengan un peso de 2 dígitos en la tarta.



Bueno...en adquisiciones recientes de coinmarketcap daba - y da aún - 36 millones en BTC y 28 en yuanes...o sea que 80% de Fiat respecto a BTC. 


OK.

Para mí, el que las criptos sean válvula de escape de cualquiera de las 5 orgías monetarias mundiales, y ya no sólo un trasvase entre sí mismas, ya es sintomático y me cnfirma por dónde van , y van a ir más, los tiros : Otro reservorio de inflación premeditado , necesario y beatificado por el establishment global al despiporre de impresora. Y de que este burbujón no va a tener límites / bien al contrario de cualquier teoría robinjudiana y antisistema - para mí, esrictamente promocional - como leitmotiv de la criptopasta /. Aquí va a haber curro mucho tiempo.

Por mucho que se hayan currado el papel de regalo...las criptos son patada adelante y no antisistema, sino más papistas que el Papa y Anti-metal.Así, pues, está claro que toca jugar con 2 barajas.


----------



## Divad (4 Ago 2017)

Lo veo por el final, a menos de 1-2 meses. Solo las chapas marcadas con el caballo ganador (listos) serán las premiadas 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (4 Ago 2017)

q pensais de bitcoincash? 

creeis que se irá a la mierda? habría q vender antes de q vendan otros?


----------



## davitin (4 Ago 2017)

Yo alucino.

Me meto en bitcointalk, en el hilo del token FIRST BLOOD, y veo que la peña esta diciendo que los desarrolladores han dicho que la moneda no es para especular y que no va a subir de valor...

Y digo yo...quien cojones son los desarrolladores para decir si va a subir o no de precio? eso lo decidira el mercado, digo yo.

Esta moneda estuvo casi en 3 dolares, ahora esta a menos de uno y lleva tiempo asi, no se que pensar.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Paketazo, entiendo que estas hablando de las .COM.
> 
> Según tú experiencia y haciendo las oportunas comparaciones, ¿estamos al principio o al final del ciclo (si lo comparamos con las .COM)? El finald el ciclo lo entiendo por cuando empiezan a fracasar el 90% de los proyectos.



Si nos basamos en lo visto en el pasado, estaríamos en un punto de adopción inicial, dónde todavía el mercado es jóven y pasa muy desapercibido a los no "profesionales"

Cuanta gente en la calle ha escuchado hablar de BTC...y no digamos ya de Wagerr o Tezos...

El día que la calle hable, habrá llegado el momento de "partir"...ojo, que puede que ese día no llegue jamás, pues también cabe la posibilidad de que el chiringuito colapse por si mismo en una etapa temprana si surgen nuevos acontecimientos (regulacones, fallos, nuevas tecnologías...)

Si se pudiera dar un plazo temporal, diría que habría que andar con mucho ojo si el marker cap, hiciera un 10X desde las cotas que andamos ahora mismo...y repito, que los proyectos que se adapten y sobrevivan, serán adoptados y aceptados, y eso sería la cuadratura del círculo para sus early adopters.

*spala* no podemos juzgar anticipadamente a BCC, pues habrá que valorar sus funcionalidad, sus perspectivas y posibilidades, y si realmente es un avance sobre BTC

Son dos ideas, y ambas meditadas, es posible que prevalezcan ambas, pero lo que buscamos en la que obtenga mayores retornos.

De entrada, BCC nace tan bien distribuida como BTC, o sea que todos los holders de BTC tienen BCC y eso, crea cierto apego, sobre todo si lo consideras una especie de dividendo gratuito.

Imagina al Roger Ver, que de la noche para la mañana puede ser que se encuentre con 100.000 BCC así por la "cara" en su wallet. ¿mola , verdad?

Pues como mínimo le daría tiempo, a veces, lo que parece malo, no lo es tanto, y lo que damos por bueno o excelente, termina siendo peor.

Cautela.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (4 Ago 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> A mí en mi cuenta de kraken me aparece 0 bcc,en bittrex si me aparece la misma cantidad de bcc que tenía de btc
> 
> Es raro, en kraken de 0.3254995 satoshis en BTC me ha creado de la nada 0.27960 satoshis BCC/BCH.
> Habia que dejarlos de alguna forma en especial en kraken?los tengo en balance desde hace varios dias,y me sigue apareciendo 0 BCH...





davitin dijo:


> Yo alucino.
> 
> Me meto en bitcointalk, en el hilo del token FIRST BLOOD, y veo que la peña esta diciendo que los desarrolladores han dicho que la moneda no es para especular y que no va a subir de valor...
> 
> ...



Todos los ERC20 tienen un pelotazo inicial o han acabado haciendo un máximo, se han replegado y ahora están a la espera del cambio a PoS, Metropolis,... una vez comience a funcionar la red ETH... todos los ERC20 se dispararán dándonos la bienvenida a la nueva era virtual :fiufiu:

@paketazo: Blockchain lleva 8 años, al noveno llega el parto, el número clave... el trono se lo adjudicará por eventos que ocurrirán en el FIAT y que por causalidades de la vida.... ELlos están preparados para cuando llegue el momento salir al escenario como salvadores. Cuando ocurra esto muchas cryptos se irán a la basura, los bots sincronizados replegarán volviendo a casa... :XX:

Donde hay más lazos entre el FIAT y CRYPTO... es donde más me huelo que se creará el festival que marcará el inicio de una nueva era. No creo en las casualidad de que se hayan reunido en ETH+ERC20 para pegarse unas risas o contarse unos chistes... creo que no hace falta ser un conspiranoico para intuir que las señales del porque están ahí son claras... :rolleye:

Claro que otras chapas seguirán en el juego y la idea es que seguirán saliendo miles de mejoras...

El poder no está en la riqueza, sino en el control del ser tras ser entretenido con los miles de juegos que nos crean y actualizan constantemente... 

Cuando regalan pan y circo... uno tiende a olvidarse a si mismo lo que es.


----------



## juli (4 Ago 2017)

Taas, en período de pago.

Un par de cosas antes de que Taas apoquine el primer beneficio trimestral como fondo de inversión en criptos...si todo va bien. Sobre todo para que si algo falla no suene a pataleta, chorrada que no va a ningún lado , y sí se pueda aprovechar el asunto para acotar una coin de interés...si así finalmente se muestra.

- Se habla de una retribución de entre 0,28 $ y 0,50 $ por token.
Siendo el retorno a holders el 50% de los beneficios, hablamos de entre un 56 a un 100% de beneficios. Se supone que entre Abril, Mayo, junio y julio / no está claro si es trimestral o cuatrimestral / . De cualquier modo, no parece un rendimiento desmedido, aunque es cierto que el ĺtimo mes y medio una cartera con gran presencia de TOkens ERC20 a podido comerse un 50% de caída facilmente...y ahí ya hablaríamos de un retorno del 100% trimestral/cuatrimestral que pinta bien...y sólo con mantener lo logrado en mes y medio / Marzo no entra , siendo, con Abril posiblemente fue los mejores meses / . El asunto es que cualwuier rendimiento por encima del cero sobre el que se sacaría un retorno del 100% de lo invertido, el reparto superaría la antidad inicial dispuesta...y no pinta difícil / creo que muchísimos foreros sin ser un fondo de himbersión han multiplicado por varias veces su capital inicial dispuesto. Es cierto que de Marzo atrás fue el copón /.

El asunto es que friamente no veo mucha dificultad en duplicar o triplicar esas cifras ...más con equipo dotado y la experiencia de este cuatrimestre loco.

- Ahora bien, a futuro...es de suponer que si la recompensa se mueve en torno a los 0,28 $/token, la coin bajará - llegando a puertas del reparto ni ha rozado su ATH , como mucho ha llegado a un 90% . Pues hay que ver como baja si lo hace, pues los precios pueden ser muy interesantes - dificilmente volverán al precio de ICo y compra hasta antes del subidón, que estuvo en torno a un euro - , pero con una gfran ventaja si finalmente se gradúa como BLOCKCHAIN QUE HACE COSAS : Y es que los holders tendrán la garantía de retorno porque tanto el smart contract como el team se habrán mostrado solventes. Cualquier forero que visitase su hilo semi-oficial de btctalk,org puede dar fe de los líos y acusaciones de concretísimas de scam que se sucedieron en directo y ante la que el equipo se mostró absolutamente silente...o se, que de haber reparto...una paz del copón, vamos.

Así, pues...toca esperar el retorno - no hay constancia en los cauces habituales de que nadie haya recibido nada aún , aunque creo que el 4 estaba incluído como ltimo día para etar en wallets - , pero de producirse correctamente en los términos comentados y ser seguido de un dump de quienes trinquen y busquen nuevos horizontes , entiendo que a partir de 1,5 $ por token, la compra sería muy, muy atractiva.

Y nada... aquí lo dejo antes de que la cosa vaya genial...o derechita al puto infierno. Para que el dilema foril y la perspectiva de himbersión quede clara pase lo que pàse sin mezclarlo con los ánimos del momento.


----------



## Divad (4 Ago 2017)

Clapham dice comprar BTC, entonces es el mejor momento de vender 

Hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que digan los enviados de "luz" :: 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (4 Ago 2017)

Creeis que habra otra "caidita de roma" proxima o vamos al proximo escalon del marketcap? Llevamos varios dias muy estables, hacia tiempo que no se respiraba esta tranquilidad en criptoland....


----------



## Chicosalchicha (4 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que habra otra "caidita de roma" proxima o vamos al proximo escalon del marketcap? Llevamos varios dias muy estables, hacia tiempo que no se respiraba esta tranquilidad en criptoland....



Parece q empieza la tipica caidita de fin de semana, yo espero q hasta final de mes siga subiendo todo.


----------



## Claudius (4 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que habra otra "caidita de roma" proxima o vamos al proximo escalon del marketcap? Llevamos varios dias muy estables, hacia tiempo que no se respiraba esta tranquilidad en criptoland....



Como Poloniex se marque un coge el dinero y corre.... Poloniex, tiene demandas judiciales de hace meses impuestas si no recuerdo mal, y algún día empezarán a salir resoluciones de eso..
De ahí que se las condiciones del contrato las hallan modificado a su favor.


Por fundamentales ahora la hoja de ruta de btc sigue su curso, y yo creo que si no aparece un cisne polonificado, btc puede ir arriba, como afectará a alt-world.. :ouch:


----------



## spala (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *El clapham avisa : *
> 
> 
> Ya viene el lobo , ya viene el lobo , ya viene el lobo y cuando llego el lobo de verdad las ovejas se rieron ...jajaja mira , ese es clapham ...
> ...



no entiendo que dices, que va bajar bitcoin o hablas de bitcoincash?


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Parece q empieza la tipica caidita de fin de semana, yo espero q hasta final de mes siga subiendo todo.



Subirá como la espuma, antes del 14 de agosto está btc a 3.700


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Ago 2017)

Yo entiendo que alguno lea los tochos del clapman porque alguno tiene alguna gracieta... Pero de ahí a pedirle consejo sobre el mundo crypto va un mundo señores. Respétense.

PD: Bitcoin 3200$


----------



## paketazo (5 Ago 2017)

LLevo semanas fijándome en NEM, no os parece un poco extraño que una coin del top 10 mueva tan poco volúmen?

Normalmente anda por los 3M o 4M de $ cuando la mayoría incluso de las que están por debajo mueven 15M.

Recordad que el movimiento/volumen, indica mayor número de transacciones y por lo tanto mayor adopción/uso.

Un saludo


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> LLevo semanas fijándome en NEM, no os parece un poco extraño que una coin del top 10 mueva tan poco volúmen?
> 
> Normalmente anda por los 3M o 4M de $ cuando la mayoría incluso de las que están por debajo mueven 15M.
> 
> ...



Se está moviendo dinero de las alt-coins al Bitcoin, el Bitcoin empezará a subir al ritmo que lo hacían las altcoins dejando a estás atrás. 
Tan solo hay que ver el volumen. 

Es muy probable que veamos el Bitcoin en los 7000$-10.000$ (quizás me quedo corto) en uno o dos meses.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 07:41 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no da consejos .
> 
> Pero si ves una *M * y luego sube rapido , piensatelo dos veces ...Di-s da 2ndas oportunidades ...
> Si en lugar de una " *M* " lo quese forma
> ...



Lo que debería hacer el Clapham es hacer un backtest de su método de adivinación del futuro para darse cuenta que acierta tanto como si usase las cartas del tarot para predecir el precio del Bitcoin. 

Te crees Nostradamus, pero no llegas ni a Rappel. ::


----------



## paketazo (5 Ago 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Se está moviendo dinero de las alt-coins al Bitcoin, el Bitcoin empezará a subir al ritmo que lo hacían las altcoins dejando a estás atrás.
> Tan solo hay que ver el volumen.
> 
> Es muy probable que veamos el Bitcoin en los 7000$-10.000$ (quizás me quedo corto) en uno o dos meses.






Creo que la subida que vemos, está sobre todo motivada por las ventas a amercado de BCC y compras de BTC tras esa venta.

Los BTC early holders, en su mayoría no han dudado en hacer esa operación...la duda que me queda, es saber quién coño está comprando los BCC a estos precios.

No me gusta adivinar precios sin criterio, pero podría ser que tras BCC haya posibilidades de sacar tajada si se le entra en el momento oportuno..."cuando los holders de BTC suelten todo el lastre BCC que les han regalado"...

Un saludo


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que la subida que vemos, está sobre todo motivada por las ventas a amercado de BCC y compras de BTC tras esa venta.
> 
> Los BTC early holders, en su mayoría no han dudado en hacer esa operación...la duda que me queda, es saber quién coño está comprando los BCC a estos precios.
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que el chino no ha dicho su última palabra.... Si se pone a tiro yo entraré seguro. Me alegra que tú te lo estés planteando


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que la subida que vemos, está sobre todo motivada por las ventas a amercado de BCC y compras de BTC tras esa venta.
> 
> Los BTC early holders, en su mayoría no han dudado en hacer esa operación...la duda que me queda, es saber quién coño está comprando los BCC a estos precios.
> 
> ...



Más código , más poibilidades...pero más vulnerabilidades.

Es la segunda vez que se toma al chino en coña. Y sabiéndole ya piraña y no bufón y siendo, además, su planteamiento hacia Bitcoin el más ortodoxo , no ? Si no me equivoco, quienes favorecen una apertura tecnológica y un BTC más adecuado al poder actual de todo tipo de aplicaciones en la blockchain, son la opción que paradójicamente ha permanecido como el Bitcoin auténtico. No creen que esa reserva de valor magnética , esa síntesis y ese minimalismo de BTC tengan mucho que ver, por lo que parece... Pues bueno, no parece poco suponer, la verdad. 

En fin, en mi opinión, a un Bitcoin-"BITCOIN" , sólido, para transacciones y poco más no parece que , en principio, le fuese a faltar espacio en el criptocotarro. Ni que los experimentos que deberían darse con gaseosa tengan su habitat ideal en una coin de 3 ó 4.000 pavos , no ? / y menos con la legión de troyanos que BTC pueda tener aún dentro - empezando por quienes hayan promovido BTC Cash - /. Alguien se imagina un Bug malparío a 4.500 pavos y el panic sell que podría desatar ? Bitcoin , planificando a la contra por el braguetazo de ETH - y planifcar a la defensiva es la peor manera de hacerlo - , se está metiendo en un terreno que, tal vez lo sea...pero desde luego, no ha sido el suyo.

A mí desde luego, Btc Cash , como Pasta Modelna, me llama. Infinitamente más que Ripple y su monstruoso y ambiguo float, por ejemplo . Y a mitad de su precio actual, vamos, sin duda alguna - yo, para empezar, en cuanto se crucen, le meto 21 EThers, con todo el dolor de mis huevos, pero como un reloj...y de ahí, vamos viendo... - . Un error de libro en cualquier sector es creerse que por dominar na área o contexto concreto haciendo algo puedes llegar tan alto o más, o siquiera mantenerte on top...haciendo OTRA COSA - que otros, con todas las críticas que quieras, sí han demostrado saber hacer - . Al lorito, que no se juegan poco.

Por cierto, alguien ha valorado cualquier suerte de tándem entre la síntesis de BTC Cash y la tecnología abierta de LTC - con las sincronías que se suponen a los 2 forks más famosos de Bitcoin - ? Recordamos el discurso de Lee hace meses mientras implantaba el segwit en Litecoin ?...su "disposición" leal y abnegada de súbdito en pañales al Padre para lo que se terciase ?:fiufiu:

Sidechains, LN y lo que quieras...pero sin jugarte la pasta del sistema más sólido del mundo...con un punto de conexión hiperblindado...y a correr. 

Y todo queda en cAsia.


----------



## vpsn (5 Ago 2017)

Personalmente no veo que ninguna moneda le pueda hacer sombra a btc en los proximos 10 años. 

El populacho empieza a comprar bitcoins, quieren bitcoins, no quieren ninguna otra, porque hay muchas y no son bitcoins.

Asi que si quereis la mejor apuesta, bitcoin, a largo bitcoin, a corto bitcoin, a larguisimo bitcoin.

El mundo quiere dolares, quiere oro, quiere bitcoins.


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

- Experiencia en alguna wallet de BTC Cash que funcione bien ?

- La blockchain que te bajes empezaría desde el fork, no ?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Ago 2017)

La oportunidad podría estar ahora en comprar BitCoin Cash a 240$, si en teoría es superior tecnológicamente al BitCoin original con sus bloques de 8MB, aquí habría una buena posibilidad de revalorización.


----------



## species8472 (5 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Personalmente no veo que ninguna moneda le pueda hacer sombra a btc en los proximos 10 años.
> 
> El populacho empieza a comprar bitcoins, quieren bitcoins, no quieren ninguna otra, porque hay muchas y no son bitcoins.
> 
> ...



Si y no. Bitcoin es la más conocida y tiene la fuerza de la marca...peeeeero, Bitcoin es la primera y tiene los problemas inherentes de ser la primera. Hay otras coins que realmente hacen cosas:
-Algunas dan privacidad absoluta
-Otras permiten transacciones casi instantaneas
-Las hay que sirven como base para otras
-Están las que van dirigidas y están diseñadas para una actividad en específico, ya sea intercambio de información, apuestas, etc.

Con esto quiero decir que se acabará imponiendo lo útil. Terra en el año 2.000 llego a valer 40.000 millones de euros y compró Lycos por 12.500. Google en ese año casi ni se conocía, pero ya apuntaba maneras como el mejor buscador. 17 años después, ¿donde está Terra y donde está Google?. Google ofrecía un servicio imbatible y Terra por mucho músculo financiero que tuviera nació siendo un dinosaurio. La utilidad se paga, la inutilidad no y el bitcoin tiene varios problemas como herramienta de intercambio, que es para lo que sirve una moneda, como valor refugio y como plataforma de generación tecnológica.

El bitcoin seguirá subiendo hasta que la adopción a nivel mundial sea máxima y en ese momento cuando las blockchains sean tan conocidas y usadas como lo empezó a ser internet a principios de los 2.000 se hundirá en favor de los futuros reyes del sector. Quien se suba en la ola ahora y sepa bajarse antes de que rompa ganará mucho dinero. Pero el dinero de verdad está en indentificar esos futuros reyes ahora, igual que lo estaba la identificación de los Google o Amazón antes del año 2.000. Quien se suba en estos ganará mucho dinero sin tener que preocuparse en que la ola rompa almenos hasta el próximo gran cambio cibertecbológico.


----------



## Claudius (5 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> A mí desde luego, Btc Cash , como Pasta Modelna, me llama. Infinitamente más que Ripple y su monstruoso y ambiguo float, por ejemplo .



Pero hombre, si quitas de la ecuación el supply de Ripple, y analizas su tecnología, comprendes el potencial para que la banca en un chasquido se ponga a la par que cryptos descentalizadas y aguantando *los mismo flujos* *de movimientos brutales de Billones actuales y en tiempo real*. 

Pero claro, *es centralizada por una empresa* (como los productos de Google) con animísimo de lucro, aunque tienen un plan de 'descentralización' de nodos a 6 meses vista, , y si la banca cambia su SWIFT (empresa participada por bancos), por una que no tienen el control, crean un mastodonte..

Ahora mismo la banca, tiene una guerra y 2 frentes por prevalecer su status-quo, que no crecer respecto a 2 competidores (como ocurrió a Napoleón y Hitler):

a) Empresas Fintech
b) Tecnología crypto

En la primera ya están perdiendo la batalla, ya que las nuevas generaciones no pisan un banco como los conocemos, el ejemplo aunque como banco lo tienes en ING, no para de crecer en España.

Y en la segunda, es una batalla que no saben como afrontar.

_Y el tercero es que 'los aliados' unan sus fuerzas (fintech+crypto) que está ocurriendo, y empiecen el combate a las 'fuerzas del eje'.
_

Y luego las espadas de Damocles de las burbujas que crean, ya que con estos 2 competidores, los bancos van a perder la frase de que nunca pierden.

La siguiente burbuja ya avisa Greenspa era .COM de la que según el se puede avecinar deuda

Si Ripple seduce a la banca mundial, y las 3 grandes redes financieras, AMERICA, EUROPA, ASIA empiezan a usarla, crearán un mastodonte, podrán hacer una transferencia en segundos, a costes irrisorios, y se ahorrarán muchos millones que si ya no imputan a sus clientes, para que van a cambiar? (Mentalidad de abuelo) si ya no les cobran apenas comisiones, y mejoran servicios.

Así que en ese escenario, si quitamos la lenta y obsoleta red SWIFT, (que ya han hackeado varias veces) de la ecuación y la sustituímos por la única solución (pienso) *real* para conectar los 3 ejes de finanzas mundiales...., pues las señales están cantando.

Las lecturas de los movimientos de ripple estos últimos 2 meses:

* - El beneplácito de Google (sin comentarios)*

* - La reducción de inyección de forma sostenida. *

Que de lo estimado por mes a inyectar al mercado, solo están colocando el 30% el resto como no lo venden entra en cola de congelación al siguiente mes, están creando un ciclo de congelación de fondos que va a subir de 4 a n años, osea una reducción de supply sostenida, bajo su control eso sí, como las ICOs que tanto os gustan, aunque distinto %.

Y no olvidemos que *los xrp se queman* al usarse (pensar que son como sellos del envío de una carta)

* - Programa para descentralizar nodos*

- Con el *beneplácito de los reguladores* internacionales.

*- Tecnología para interconnectar con otras blockchain*
Mandar valor de A a B Ejem, de wallet btc a wallet dash. :8: :Aplauso:

Tener unos xrp en cartera, no hay que verlo como un pelotazo, a 24h sino como un plan de pensiones, y así habló el cacharro. (que no pensáis en el futuro, os puede el aaansia  ) 

https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@lennartbedrage/the-ripple-xrp-effect-fundamental-analysis

https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@bsameep/looking-at-digital-currency-world-from-banking-lens


----------



## species8472 (5 Ago 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Se está moviendo dinero de las alt-coins al Bitcoin, el Bitcoin empezará a subir al ritmo que lo hacían las altcoins dejando a estás atrás.
> Tan solo hay que ver el volumen.
> 
> Es muy probable que veamos el Bitcoin en los 7000$-10.000$ (quizás me quedo corto) en uno o dos meses.
> ...



Eso sería genial, porque nos permitirá acumular nuestras altcoins de manera barata. Yo dudo que en 15 años el rey sea el Bitcoin y no las que ofrecen utilidades reales. Este primer intento por parte de ETH, DASH, etc de disputar su dominancia ha sido un primer aviso de lo que pasará en el futuro de manera mucho más dramática. Pero estoy de cauerdo que para eso quedan años y que al menos por ahora el bitcoin, aupado por su fuerza de marca, va a recuperar buena parte de lo perdido


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pero hombre, si quitas de la ecuación el supply de Ripple, y analizas su tecnología, comprendes el potencial para que la banca en un chasquido se ponga a la par que cryptos descentalizadas y aguantando *los mismo flujos* *de movimientos brutales de Billones actuales y en tiempo real*.



Yo no tengo ninguna duda de la idoneidad de Ripple para esas lides, ni para que la banca saque tajada de ello / & quid pro quo /...ni siquiera para que a título personal se pueda hacer pasta...pero entre el float y declaraciones de sus peces gordos deslindando el valor de la coin de su propiedad como dinero ágil e inmediato , me crea recelos...y errado o no, no me muevo con tranquilidad en ella.

ETH puede estar tan próxima a esos poderes fácticos como Ripple...perocon muchos vericuetos y me veo con cintura para moverme, por su variedad de aplicaciones y caminos que te brinda. Ripple me parece en ese sentido, muy rígida y esa rigidez y su aplicación , las temo. Si hubiese stado en ella desde principio de año, sería distinto, pues tienes "espalda" donde enjugar algún revés...pero a estos niveles de precio ya, no me llama en absoluto andar iniciando promedio.

Y el caso es que esa misma esencialidad unido a su float y su descentralización, en BTC Cash , me atraen.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 13:31 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Eso sería genial, porque nos permitirá acumular nuestras altcoins de manera barata. Yo dudo que en 15 años el rey sea el Bitcoin y no las que ofrecen utilidades reales. Este primer intento por parte de ETH, DASH, etc de disputar su dominancia ha sido un primer aviso de lo que pasará en el futuro de manera mucho más dramática. Pero estoy de cauerdo que para eso quedan años y que al menos por ahora el bitcoin, aupado por su fuerza de marca, va a recuperar buena parte de lo perdido



Pues a mí todo lo que sean Bitcoins plantados en las alts , confianza me generan poquita...cuando toca hacer caja, ponen cualquier coin patas arriba.

Precisamente que BTC Cash esté limpia de Bitcoins es otra ventaja para mí. Este dump incial, de hecho, es como la típica "quitada de alfombra" en los barridos de Shitland...que es lo mejor de los barridos - limpiar el "suelo" de las alts de bitcoins- y dejarlas a su propia fuerza.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 13:53 ----------




vpsn dijo:


> Personalmente no veo que ninguna moneda le pueda hacer sombra a btc en los proximos 10 años.
> 
> El populacho empieza a comprar bitcoins, quieren bitcoins, no quieren ninguna otra, porque hay muchas y no son bitcoins.
> 
> ...





2/3 laaaargos del top 100 , en crecimientos superiores, contradicen tu opinión.

La sombra a Bitcoin ya se la hacen muchas, aunque exigir que la despeloten en un mano a mano con una existencia 5, 6, 7 veces más breve es una boutade y una chicuelina argumental de muy poco equilibrio. En mi opinión, plantear el mundo cripto en un "yo contra el mundo" en lugar de una variedad que es puro ADN del cotarro - variedad a a que hasta el propio BTC ha debido integrarse a marchas forzadas - , ya es , de hecho, bastante irreal y más digno de un pasado malsanamente ombliguista y petáo de mantras que del estado actual de las cosas.

Aquí hay muchísima más tela que cortar y por muchos más agentes de lo que una percepción polarizada de un Bitcoin , sin duda emplemático , pueda sugerir.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 13:57 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Si y no. Bitcoin es la más conocida y tiene la fuerza de la marca...



No olvidesen la imagen de marca de BTC un factor que puede jugar muy mucho en favor de su desactivación , sobre todo ante el desinformado gran público en el momento de la adopción masiva : Su Leyenda Negra. Los telediarios de la Castuza global no se petan de mantras porque sí, que un minuto de tele vale un huevo.

En cuántas noticias se ha expuesto que un secuestro o un hackeo general se han resuelto pagando un pastizal en Dash o Ripples ? En ninguno.

Y éso no es ninguna tontería.


----------



## vpsn (5 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Si y no. Bitcoin es la más conocida y tiene la fuerza de la marca...peeeeero, Bitcoin es la primera y tiene los problemas inherentes de ser la primera. Hay otras coins que realmente hacen cosas:
> -Algunas dan privacidad absoluta
> -Otras permiten transacciones casi instantaneas
> -Las hay que sirven como base para otras
> ...



a no ser que btc deje de funcionar, que por ahora no pasa, no lo veo yo claudicando ante ninguna de las millones de monedas que hay ahora mismo.


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> a no ser que btc deje de funcionar, que por ahora no pasa, no lo veo yo claudicando ante ninguna de las millones de monedas que hay ahora mismo.



Es que con las claudicaciones ante un tercero ya sigues tirando de un planteamiento bipolar que para mí es irreal / y desde luego, no comparto /.

La blockchain es un huerto fértil a mil imaginaciones e imaginarán con premio en ella miles de iniciativas ...que por supuesto, restarán cacho de tarta a cualquier pseudomonopolio .

Así lo veo yo.


----------



## vpsn (5 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> La oportunidad podría estar ahora en comprar BitCoin Cash a 240$, si en teoría es superior tecnológicamente al BitCoin original con sus bloques de 8MB, aquí habría una buena posibilidad de revalorización.



esta a 185, si llega a 10 compro 10 por si acaso


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> esta a 185, si llega a 10 compro 10 por si acaso




En qué wallet las guardarías ?

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 14:25 ----------

En la aletargada Wings está entrando pasta muy jugosa con pumps horarios de 2 dígitos ya un par de veces desde ayer.

Para quien no le suene, es uno de esos proyectos que iba para estrella de Shitland y se perdió por el fango, pero aparece siempre colaborando en otras iniciativas de relumbrón, con lo que están bien lejos de ser una propuesta cualquiera.

A menos de 50 cents y con float razonable para valer en su momento unos pavos.


----------



## p_pin (5 Ago 2017)

No se puede comparar la rentabilidad que pueda tener Bitcoin, con una alt. Es lo de siempre: liquidez

Cuando en un mercado existe menor liquidez, se dan las condiciones para que el precio fluctue de forma más volátil, eso quiere decir que aumenta el riesgo, pero ojo, en las dos direcciones; beneficio y pérdida.

Por eso se abrió este hilo, (imagino), para tratar de encontrar esas alt-coins que son capaces de comportarse mejor que BTC, aunque sea por un periodo de tiempo determinado, y que seamos capaces de detectarlo, y consigamos comprar a "X" y vender a "X+10". Para acabar obteniendo más btc (o más fiat) que antes de la operación

A parte están las inversiones en alguna alt a largo plazo por que os de especialmente buenas sensaciones, por proyecto prometedor, utilidad, etc

Respecto a la adopción a gran nivel de las criptos, yo creo que queda mucho
El potencial es grande, pero el espacio que ocuparían, nivel financiero principalmente, que tendría que sustituir es muy poderoso, y esa gente no va a dejar que un sistema "descentralizado" (que no está en sus manos) vaya a arrebatarles lo que ya tienen, además esos organismos financieros controlan mucho más que los bancos, también gobiernos, medios de comunicación, etc. 

Y a parte está el problema de la fiscalidad, si existiera una adopción paulatina cada vez mayor, sería muy difícil para los gobiernos rastrear el dinero del "contribuyente", es decir los gobiernos recaudadores de impuestos tampoco creo que estuvieran muy por la labor

Las criptos que pueden dar servicios específicos sin meterse con "esos poderosos que menciono", a corto-medio plazo podrían tener un nicho de mercado que les hiciera crecer sin encontrar tanta oposición. Pero lo importante es transformar "proyectos" en servicios y que éstos se usen


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> En qué wallet las guardarías ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 14:25 ----------
> 
> ...



En menos de un mes le lavan la cara a la web y lanzan la beta. I'm in.

PD: Neo +12 pavos :baile:


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> En menos de un mes le lavan la cara a la web y lanzan la beta. I'm in.
> 
> *entiendo que en el comentario anterior hablas de Wings ¿?*
> 
> PD: Neo +12 pavos :baile:



al final te las quedaste ?


----------



## Claudius (5 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> LLevo semanas fijándome en NEM, no os parece un poco extraño que una coin del top 10 mueva tan poco volúmen?
> 
> Normalmente anda por los 3M o 4M de $ cuando la mayoría incluso de las que están por debajo mueven 15M.
> 
> ...



Yo la cambié por ripple, a lo mejor es eso.


----------



## serlec (5 Ago 2017)

Por el momento parece que BCH está subiendo también, hasta dónde llegara el market que pensáis por encima de los 110? 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## traianus (5 Ago 2017)

BTC: pauta envolvente bajista en grafica 30m.


----------



## davitin (5 Ago 2017)

Ya era hora que empezase a subir todo aunque sea un poco, ya veremos hasta donde llega...stop loss sanos preparados.


----------



## Claudius (5 Ago 2017)

kaboom!

*How it would work for a “user” of the service?*

_Users will receive an option to enable DASH in their multi asset wallet. As soon as they enable it they will be able to deposit and withdraw DASH but more importantly they will be able to trade it against every currency currently supported on ripple network (*USD, EUR, BTC, ETH, Gold, BGP, Pounds etc*…)_

Yo no digo nada, y lo digo todo.. :Baile:

DASH gateway on Ripple Proposal Review - Dash Force News


----------



## davitin (5 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> kaboom!
> 
> *How it would work for a “user” of the service?*
> 
> ...



He traducido la noticio con el cutre traductor de google y no me he enterado de nada...tendrias a bien explicar un poco la buena nueva?::


----------



## p_pin (5 Ago 2017)

traianus dijo:


> BTC: pauta envolvente bajista en grafica 30m.



Se va a 3700, en pocas horas


Sobre pivx, ya me he instalado el wallet en el pc, y he metido 2k a hacer "stake". Se supone que me va a generar unas pequeñas recompensas, ya contaré cuándo y cuánto me paguen


----------



## Divad (5 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> He traducido la noticio con el cutre traductor de google y no me he enterado de nada...tendrias a bien explicar un poco la buena nueva?::



Las pasarelas cryptoworld al FIAT, oro, plata,... Van a dar luz verde y con ello se dispararán todas.

Tengo mis dudas de que BTC se suba al festival de corridas cuando pierda el poder del peaje que le da cryptoworld.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## traianus (5 Ago 2017)

mejor que haya subido, solo era un indicio, aunque mirándola bien, el volumen de la segunda vela tenía que haber sido menor que la anterior y no fue así. Era solo un pauta flojilla


----------



## davitin (5 Ago 2017)

Stratis camino de los 8 euros.


----------



## catoshi (5 Ago 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> No va a haber ningun fork. Segwit se va a activar con codigo que es compatible con el BIP148 asi que el 1 de agosto a pasado a ser irrelevante. La verdad os veo bastante perdidos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 19:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Espero que nadie haya perdido sus BTC en shitcoins, o al menos haya podido vender a tiempo.


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> al final te las quedaste ?



Si Juli, hablo de Wings 
Y sí, me quedé parte de las Neo aunque no todas, para qué engañarte.


----------



## jorge (5 Ago 2017)

Todas en verde e ICONOMI que no arranca... Alguien tiene alguna explicación? :|


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Si Juli, hablo de Wings
> Y sí, me quedé parte de las Neo aunque no todas, para qué engañarte.



Bueno...piensa mejor que..."sí, las vendí...pero me quede una buena parte " 

Compartimos viaje finalmente  ...y a por Monero y el TOP10 !!! / qué gustazo sacudirse la autoinvitada EOS ! /



jorge dijo:


> Todas en verde e ICONOMI que no arranca... Alguien tiene alguna explicación? :|



Gorila en la puerta...te vas al bar de al lado. Para menear las coins de himbersión de su plataforma hay que dejar demasiada info y el habitante medio de Shitland aún es un friki-outsider celoso de anonimato. Supongo que Iconomi mira ya a la adopción masiva, y para el borreguerío - advenedizos con el carné en la boca sin problema y sin idea de qué comprar - será un producto útil . 

De todos modos, Iconomi , salvo un siroco que le dió entre 1 y cerca de 4, nunca ha sido de las más saltarinas, un poco como Aragon / a ver cómo llevan el largo plazo /.


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Ago 2017)

Iconomi muy a menudo suele ir a la contra del mercado, es muy raro su comportamiento. Yo tengo unas cuantas chapas en wallet y no me preocupa lo más mínimo. Muchísima fé, ya HACE COSAS como dice Juli.
Vamos a por el máximo de 115b... ¿romperemos?


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Muchísima fé, ya HACE COSAS...?



GAME está pidiendo a gritos que su plataforma sea 100% operativa / sólo hay una beta sin pasarela de pago HASTA EL DÍA 10 /. Se le arrima en precio cualquier recién llegada...y es una pena, es un currazo de coin.

Entrada - y supongo que salida - de fiat, mercado de juegos con su token...otro buen reto de smart contracts.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 21:18 ----------

Que poderío, NEO...verde y remontando hasta en los barridos .

Otra chinorri derechita al billón y el top10. A ver si se despiertan por Asia henchidos de FOMO y Patria y redondean la semana... :


----------



## Claudius (5 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> He traducido la noticio con el cutre traductor de google y no me he enterado de nada...tendrias a bien explicar un poco la buena nueva?::



A groso modo, va a permitir ampliar la liquidez de Dash.
GateHub

Haría más fácil convertir 10 Dash a fiat (Euro) en cuenta corriente ya que son europeos, así como a otros pares crypto o no pero directamente en la red ripple.

Es una fintech con sede en London (brexit un día de estos) que usa ripple como par principal.

Gatehub tendría 2 roles:
1.Sería homónimo por un lado a Bitstamp como exchange pero a diferencia que GHUB está conectado a la red ripple directamente tecnológicamente y financieramente (tienen acuerdos estratégicos). Los xrp de Bitstamp, sería distinto.

2. Y el wallet +- sería como el de blockchain.info 'algo' más seguro que el de bitstamp

Gatehub trade volume and market listings | CoinMarketCap


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Ago 2017)

Con que ICN hace cosas me refiero a que su plan está en marcha, su plataforma funcionando y su fondo ICNX accesible.
Eso es mucho comparado con algunas otras del top20 que solo tienen HUMO de momento.


----------



## Divad (5 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Con que ICN hace cosas me refiero a que su plan está en marcha, su plataforma funcionando y su fondo ICNX accesible.
> Eso es mucho comparado con algunas otras del top20 que solo tienen HUMO de momento.



Solo falta el cambio a PoS para la red ETH y después dar luz verde a los nuevos jugadores que se han enterado del juego y como las ansias se priman más que ponerte al día con las cientos de criptos... intuyo una entrada masiva en ICN para los que no tengan ni puta idea del juego y otros muchos harán hodl aunque no sepan lo que tengan :: 

Será divertido cuando la mayoría de criptos superen los 1000$ :XX:


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Con que ICN hace cosas me refiero a que su plan está en marcha, su plataforma funcionando y su fondo ICNX accesible.
> Eso es mucho comparado con algunas otras del top20 que solo tienen HUMO de momento.



Sí,sí...si lo apuntas por mi post, yo en absoluto lo cuestionaba, vamos...lo de Games, de hecho, era una continuación a tu ejemplo de "token activo".

Otra cosa importante ya no de que hagan cosas, con mayor o menor éxito, sino de que "consigan hacer" es el reto que presentan los smarts contracts al desarrollo de toda la plataforma de ETH en cada token, por simple que sea el rol de conexión entre la blockchain central y la del token en particular...yo, al menos, lo valoro muchisimo , pues realmente es un momento inicial a ese nivel ya totalmente operativo de todo el conjunto y las gambadas podrían ser de órdago.

Yo creo que se cuestiona muy facilmente el proyecto de ETH y su rendimiento, y con lupa hay que mirarlo, sin duda...pero el planteamiento es realmente ambicioso , de puro encaje de bolillos ...y podía funcionar mil veces peor / que ocurrirá más de una vez ,po cierto /.

EN mi opinión, ETH lo va salvando con nota...y cada token que progresa , es un respiro.


----------



## jorge (5 Ago 2017)

En COINSTARTER vuelven a dar 35 tokens gratis sólo por registrarte. Basura o tesoro?

CoinStarter - Kickstart your ICO


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

+ 100% y Top 10, todo en uno. Y a puro huevo, como "antaño", nada de ICOs ni forks prorrateados.

Deslumbrante. :Aplauso:


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> + 100% y Top 10, todo en uno. Y a puro huevo, como "antaño", nada de ICOs ni forks prorrateados.
> 
> Deslumbrante. :Aplauso:





Al loro como pase esta resistencia... 

A ver si este mes GAME despierta por fin, como dices tremendamente infravalorada, tiene importantes actos de promoción en India el día 10 creo recordar. Va acercándose a los 3 pavos.


----------



## Divad (6 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Al loro como pase esta resistencia...
> 
> A ver si este mes GAME despierta por fin, como dices tremendamente infravalorada, tiene importantes actos de promoción en India el día 10 creo recordar. Va acercándose a los 3 pavos.



403 Forbidden saldrá al escenario sobre esa fecha.



> En aproximadamente un máximo de 3 semanas después de que la venta de fichas finalizó el 26 de julio de 2017, habrá un día en que las fichas serán liberadas (FECHA DE LIBERACIÓN) y reclamadas a su billetera para usuarios previos y transferibles para compradores públicos. Los dos al mismo tiempo



Al dar servicio de datos (Internet) las primeras telecos que ofrezcan cobrar en DENT serán las mismas que en el FIAT, solo que unificadas dando un servicio vital para estar conectado al juego que nos han creado. 

Me subo al carro de NEO, los chinos también tendrán su chollo, al igual que lo tienen los ruskis con wawes, los japos con NEM,...


----------



## davitin (6 Ago 2017)

Menudo subidon general.

Esto es para celebrarlo, ya era hora, ojala esteis ganando todos o al menos recuperando pasta.


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Ago 2017)

Alguien sigue el proyecto de Aragon?
Puede estar en buen punto para entrar y siendo hija de la madre superiora... pero no conozco mucho cómo va el desarrollo.


----------



## vpsn (6 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> En qué wallet las guardarías ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 14:25 ----------
> 
> ...



coinomi mi me ha funcionado bien


----------



## clakar (6 Ago 2017)

Pivx vuelve a color verde y subiendo 
La china también, ya iba siendo hora. Vamos a ver cuánto dura el rally, por ahora a 110k el Marketcap


----------



## juli (6 Ago 2017)

Una reflexión, reincidiendo en ella creo que en su momento planteada por paketazo...pero es que es chocante realmente.

Qué carajo hace ahí Monero entre tanta starlette cotizando a 40 pavos ? / por cierto...igual que LTC , aunque supongo que ésta lo apañará con una buena performance de inauguración de las aplicaciones que posibilita su segwit /.

Realmente aquella vacilada de su CEO en consensus donde todo dios se volcó a comprar por un mediochisme que soltó el tipo...para decir al día siguiente que él curraba blockchain y que los especulatas no sólo se la traen al pairo, sino que si les provoca equívocos, hasta le resulta gracioso...es una declaración de intenciones en toda regla.

Humo a gogó ya no por ICOs, sino por PreICOs que no tienen ni una libreta de apuntes y un boli bic que palpar...frente a código y trabajo a machete abordando problemas concretos y al margen del criptoshow.

Monero, Zcash...no bajan. Su marchetta va a otro tempo y para pillar / por ahora / hay que disponer de cierto volumen, pues , salvo momentos muy puntuales y en base a cuestiones muy concretas, sus réditos son modestos...PERO CONSTANTES / Lo que da un perfil de refugio pero que muy considerable y más, viendo que acabamos de sacudirnos mes y medio de barridos bestiales y ya se retoma la dinámica de recortes e impuesto revolucionario marca de la Casa-Bot que posiblemente sea una constante ad eternum en Shitland /.

En fin...muy de agradecer la solidez de algunos proyectos por el anclaje que procuran a tierra a esta casa putas que los mismo sin ellos andaba ya por la quinta estratosfera.


----------



## Divad (6 Ago 2017)

Sobre zcash había leído matrimonio con ETH para el 4Q 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (6 Ago 2017)

*China anuncia aplicación de una herramienta blockchain para recaudación de impuestos*
China anuncia aplicación de una herramienta blockchain para recaudación de impuestos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
_*
ViaBTC, casa de cambio creadora de Bitcoin Cash, suspendió temporalmente los retiros de su plataforma debido a que sufrieron un ataque de maleabilidad de las transacciones.*_
ViaBTC suspendió retiros por ataque de maleabilidad de transacciones en Bitcoin Cash | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## juli (6 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> *China anuncia aplicación de una herramienta blockchain para recaudación de impuestos*
> China anuncia aplicación de una herramienta blockchain para recaudación de impuestos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas





Spoiler



[youtube]hEpDCno9jTU[/youtube]



Por si alguien espera aún Robinjudadas libertarias ...Aquí la copla es hacer caja antes de que nos endiñen los nanogrilletes.

De todos modos, lo normal es que primero acuñen su cara amable para que el personal la abrace...o sea que el resto del año tranquilamente puede ser de bonoloto promocional.

En fin, 2017...a currar como si nos caducara la visa.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 12:29 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Sobre zcash había leído matrimonio con ETH para el 4Q
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



En qué términos ?


----------



## serlec (6 Ago 2017)

Hemos perdido el tren de NEOS? Siempre voy tarde...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Hemos perdido el tren de NEOS? Siempre voy tarde...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Cuidado que la noticia que habla de la blockchain china para recaudar impuestos no es NEOS. Aún así ya avisamos por aquí del pump que venía.

PD: Divad como experto en la madre ETH con ves Aragon? Lo vas siguiendo?


----------



## psiloman (6 Ago 2017)

Alguien sigue Safe Exchange desde abajo?. Puesto 61, subiendo duro y el proyecto parece interesante.

Básicamente es un exchange descentralizado en el que, si tienes tokens suyos, formas parte del proyecto y te dan un pequeño porcentaje por las fees de las transacciones. Que me rectifique el que la conozca mejor que yo.

Tiene pinta de que va a corregir pronto, si el mercado se calma un poco claro. Quizá le meta algo, si alguien sabe quien hay detrás le agradecería esa información.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Ago 2017)

Ojito con xel q va como un tiro


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Ago 2017)

Clapham creo que ya debes venir por tu owned. Soy seguidor tuyo pero te apresuraste a que la bajada vendría ayer. Sin embargo, sigo estando de acuerdo en que está todo burbujiado y en muchos de tus razonamientos.

Señorees! A mi los datos del mercado me indican que la economía mundial se va a venir a pique en Octubre y obviamente las criptos caeran en precio!! Marketcap estimado en la megabajada, entre 15 y 18B. Será epic el crash!!

En Noviembre compraré cryptos... No hay afán.
Anotenlo... Ya veremos si me como mi owned! Pero no creo.


----------



## endemoniado (6 Ago 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Alguien sigue Safe Exchange desde abajo?. Puesto 61, subiendo duro y el proyecto parece interesante.
> 
> Básicamente es un exchange descentralizado en el que, si tienes tokens suyos, formas parte del proyecto y te dan un pequeño porcentaje por las fees de las transacciones. Que me rectifique el que la conozca mejor que yo.
> 
> Tiene pinta de que va a corregir pronto, si el mercado se calma un poco claro. Quizá le meta algo, si alguien sabe quien hay detrás le agradecería esa información.



No es más o menos lo mismo que Iconomi ¿? Sólo que en esta última sustituyeron las recompensas en eth por otro mecanismo (quemando tokens) debido a las implicaciones legales que suponían. 

Yo lo que veo son muchos proyectos parecidos que crecen demasiado rápido por pura codicia especulativa, ojito donde ponéis vuestro fiat.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Una reflexión, reincidiendo en ella creo que en su momento planteada por paketazo...pero es que es chocante realmente.
> 
> Qué carajo hace ahí Monero entre tanta starlette cotizando a 40 pavos ? / por cierto...igual que LTC , aunque supongo que ésta lo apañará con una buena performance de inauguración de las aplicaciones que posibilita su segwit /.
> 
> ...



Desde el punto de vista de proyecto solido si correcto,muy solido y en un principio de las mejores hablando del anonimato,ese fue su fuerte en su momento pero y hoy que? y mañana? no han sacado nada,en DW que fue quien la puso en el mapa ya no le es tan interesante y hay múltiples alternativas y mejores BTCD,KMD,ZCASH...

Digamos que DASH le ha pasado por la izquierda y ahora esta a mucha distancia.

Y lo peor de todo la famosa jugadita del CEO,esta bien no te gustan los especuladores te la traen al pairo,pero eso no fue una jugada contra los especuladores sino contra todo usuario,es mas los especuladores puros saben jugar bien sus cartas y abran vendido antes de la noticia (lo mismo que ellos),ya sabes compra con el rumor vende con la noticia,a quien mas jodieron,fue a pequeños inversores/usuarios,a muchos,los cuales no les va a quedar un buen recuerdo de por vida de ese "producto",no creo que demostraran que querian joder a especuladores, sino que les daba igual sus todo el mundo,ellos seguramente montaron tal jugada para llenarse sus bolsillos y los de sus amigo,y luego dijeron lo de los especuladores....:fiufiu:

A titulo personal ese proyecto perdio todo credibilidad,para mi esto es una cosa seria y no puedes ponerte a vacilar de esa forma en un mercado,hasta ese dia era holder de XMR no llegue a perder por que tenia de ase tiempo,ahora jamas lo usare salvo que alguien me lo pida para un pago,para mi murio.

Pensaba lo mismo que tu,que hace XMR a ese precio ahi si su nicho seria estar al lado de ZEC,DASH,ETH y ahora lo veo de otra forma,alomejor ese es su sitio,XMR,LTC,ETC...

De las mentadas KMD y ZEC creo que son los mas seguros,pero seamos realistas DASH lleva tiempo haciendo las cosas bien y esta ganado terreno.


----------



## juli (6 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Ojito con xel q va como un tiro



A Wagerr la están zumbando.

Como metan esas decimales en el top 100 , lo mismo tienes otro Xel.

A ver las próximas horas.


----------



## davitin (6 Ago 2017)

Estoy por deshacerme de mis ETC CLASSIC...estan ahi un monton de tiempo que no van ni para delante ni para atras...tengo invertido en ellas 500 pavos que me podrian estar rindiendo en otra coin...como lo veis?


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por deshacerme de mis ETC CLASSIC...estan ahi un monton de tiempo que no van ni para delante ni para atras...tengo invertido en ellas 500 pavos que me podrian estar rindiendo en otra coin...como lo veis?




Como lo veo? que ya tienes el rodaje echo en este mundillo...sabes que en cuanto saques al poco da un subidon y estas arrepintiéndote... si no estas seguro vende cuando suba "algo" y metelo en un proyecto en el que confies.


----------



## juli (6 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista de proyecto solido si correcto,muy solido y en un principio de las mejores hablando del anonimato,ese fue su fuerte en su momento pero y hoy que? y mañana? no han sacado nada,en DW que fue quien la puso en el mapa ya no le es tan interesante y hay múltiples alternativas y mejores BTCD,KMD,ZCASH...
> 
> Digamos que DASH le ha pasado por la izquierda y ahora esta a mucha distancia.
> 
> ...



Cierto,mucha razón. muchos huevos en la misma cesta currando un nicho tan definido...y vamos a ver cómo se integra el anonimato marca de la casa de varios proyectos de orientación bastante outsider en su inicio / al que se ha dado bola o semilicencia en un guetto / en una mayor oficialización de la blockchain.

Muy atractiva Komodo. Y con mucho recorrido. Tal vez te ha faltado PIVX ahí - muy popular , mucho recorrido, mucha comunidad - ---o la obvias voluntariamente ?


----------



## Divad (6 Ago 2017)

Sobre aragon puedo decir que es una mierda de oro a precio regalado ::
(tengo 1122 chapas, mínimo subirá a los 1000$, junto con bancor) :Baile:





> ¿Para qué sirve Zcash si Ethereum va a tener SNARKs?—
> Es difícil decir de antemano cómo las funciones de privacidad de Zcash compararán con las características planeadas para futuras análogos Etereum. Dado que el blockchain Zcash y el equipo se centran principalmente en la privacidad, hay una ventaja a esta especialización en términos de eficiencia, seguridad y facilidad de uso.
> Si bien no podemos proporcionar asesoramiento para los inversores de decidir dónde colocar las apuestas, el Zcash blockchain proporciona a los usuarios un medio para que los pagos privados y descentralizados en este momento . Además, el equipo Zcash estará trabajando para asegurar que tales mejoras a Etereum benefician a los usuarios Zcash y viceversa.
> Cuando se le preguntó esta pregunta, Vitalik Buterin de Etereum señala que Zcash puede hacer más fácilmente ventajas y desventajas de desarrollo para optimizar el uso de ZK-Snarks.





Zcash + Ethereum =

JPMorgan Partners With Zcash on Blockchain Security - CoinDesk

Tantas escapadas juntos... serán por algo :fiufiu::XX:


----------



## jorge (6 Ago 2017)

dónde pillais wagerr?


----------



## Divad (6 Ago 2017)

@Negrofuturo: qué marcan las lineas paras las hijas de ETH cuando comiencen a funcionar realmente? Seguirán a precio de ganga para que sea accesible para todos? 

He estado meditando sobre el corte FIAT y CRYPTO y sería una putada que muchos se quedasen pillados con sus papeles y monedas, por lo que igual aceptarán gran parte del FIAT que disponga cada ciudadano hasta que cryptoworld haya absorbido gran parte del FIAT y así mantengan a la sociedad contenta e ilusionada por el cambio.

No descarto una RBU a cambio de emplear horas sociales para la comunidad empleando Chronobank :rolleye:

Podéis contar vuestras intuiciones?


----------



## juli (6 Ago 2017)

jorge dijo:


> dónde pillais wagerr?



en el exchange de waves

_________________________

Negrofuturo...ETC es la antítesis de ETH. De hecho, es la otra parte que queda del fork inicial tras un desacuerdo ético del máximo nivel.

Algo así como el BTC nº 1...y el BTC Cash del chino...agua y aceite, entiende ?


----------



## Mercyless (6 Ago 2017)

A ver tíos, tengo BTC, ETH y LTC en Coinbase.

Que otros dos cryptotulipanes me recomendáis para completar el ramo?


----------



## djun (6 Ago 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> A ver tíos, tengo BTC, ETH y LTC en Coinbase.
> 
> Que otros dos cryptotulipanes me recomendáis para completar el ramo?



Waves
Dash
PIVX


----------



## plus ultra (6 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cierto,mucha razón. muchos huevos en la misma cesta currando un nicho tan definido...y vamos a ver cómo se integra el anonimato marca de la casa de varios proyectos de orientación bastante outsider en su inicio / al que se ha dado bola o semilicencia en un guetto / en una mayor oficialización de la blockchain.
> 
> Muy atractiva Komodo. Y con mucho recorrido. Tal vez te ha faltado PIVX ahí - muy popular , mucho recorrido, mucha comunidad - ---o la obvias voluntariamente ?



Conservo una cierta cantidad (especulacion que para eso estamos) de PIVX esperando un mega-pump que podria venir de la entrada en un exchange como polo o alguno chino,pero es que la veo un DASH que no ha sabido jugar con el marketing,solo la entrada en polo por ejemplo podria salvarla.

Como ya hemos hablado y redebatido muchas veces por aqui,y por otros lugares,cuando llegue el momento (si llega) de una utilización generalizada por el ciudadano de a pie,este tirara por algo con buena publicidad,y DASH la veo con un recorrido brutal respecto a PIVX,un ejemplo trezor y ledger nano,principales hadware wallet, los 2 cuentan con DASH,ninguno tiene PIVX ni se le espera.


----------



## juli (6 Ago 2017)

De hecho, Dash saca la cabeza en eso a todas las de ese palo, incluyendo Zcash, cuyo salto proviene de un trato comercial puntual. 

No desestimes el éxito de Dash y sus evidentes similitudes como un aliciente para PIVX ante un mercado masivo para el que Dash será demasiado exclusivo - salvo un planteamiento que resuelva , o reoriente, su reducido float a nivel de cuadratura del círculo -. 

Muchas alts han jugado ese rol frente a los que perdieron el BTC...eso es un hecho...y ya ves lo que cunde.


----------



## species8472 (6 Ago 2017)

jorge dijo:


> dónde pillais wagerr?



En la wallet de waves. Yo he cambiado buena parte de mis preciosos waves por wagers. Espero que merezca la pena


----------



## davitin (6 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Que se mueve poco?
> 
> Ha subido casi un 90% desde la zona de compra (145) y se dirige a máximos (camino trillado) para seguir por nuevos territorios.
> 
> ...



Negrofuturo, hablo de ethereum classic, no de ethereum a secas...ethereum tuvo su hard fork hace tienpo, hay dos ethereum, yo hablo de la "barata".


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> En la wallet de waves. Yo he cambiado buena parte de mis preciosos waves por wagers. Espero que merezca la pena



qué tal es el equipo desarrollador de wagger?? es bueno, con experiencia e involucrado en el proyecto??
la comunidad que apoya a wagger es amplia??

hay algún proyecto de vinculación con clientes importantes ya sea dentro del cryptomundo o fuera de el??


----------



## racional (6 Ago 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> A ver tíos, tengo BTC, ETH y LTC en Coinbase.
> 
> Que otros dos cryptotulipanes me recomendáis para completar el ramo?



te recomiendo IOTA


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 Ago 2017)

Neo superando los 16 en bittrex.


----------



## jorge (6 Ago 2017)

Y qué opinais de STOX?? Me parece que es la ico en la que Mayweather invirtió 5 minolles.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sobre aragon puedo decir que es una mierda de oro a precio regalado ::
> (tengo 1122 chapas, mínimo subirá a los 1000$, junto con bancor) :Baile:
> 
> 
> ...



Pq piensas q llegaran tan arriba? Puedes explicarlo?


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pq piensas q llegaran tan arriba? Puedes explicarlo?



No, no puede ... Es cuestión de fé 

Veremos si NEO supera su ATH...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Ago 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Y qué opinais de STOX?? Me parece que es la ico en la que Mayweather invirtió 5 minolles.



Ya solo por eso no entraria xD


----------



## DrJ (6 Ago 2017)

Estoy mirando la forma más optima para mover dinero a un exchange. 

En este caso seria: FIAT a kraken, comprar alli krypto para enviarla a bittrex donde poder pasarla a bitcoin para posteriormente comprar coins no listadas en kraken.

Pasar directamente BTC supone un coste considerable, ¿que divisa usais vosotros?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jorge (6 Ago 2017)

Waves $5.00


----------



## Divad (6 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pq piensas q llegaran tan arriba? Puedes explicarlo?





tio_argyle dijo:


> No, no puede ... Es cuestión de fé
> 
> Veremos si NEO supera su ATH...



Si los bitcoñeros dicen que BTC se va a la luna... dudo mucho que las demás mierdas se queden chupándose el dedo con un valor de mierda...



ibg_kraft dijo:


> Un calculo sencillo:
> 
> PIB mundial en dolares: 74.583.642 millones de USD
> 
> ...



Ahora dirán que Bitcoin además es otra religión y que no solo subirá por FE, sino porque los huevos bitcoñeros así lo escriben...





DrJ dijo:


> Estoy mirando la forma más optima para mover dinero a un exchange.
> 
> En este caso seria: FIAT a kraken, comprar alli krypto para enviarla a bittrex donde poder pasarla a bitcoin para posteriormente comprar coins no listadas en kraken.
> 
> ...



Regístrate también en bit2me por si tardan en validarte en Kraken... que andan saturados y pidiendo personal...



Othon dijo:


> Creéis que va a seguir bajando BCC? ya casi ni se menea...



Vender lo regalado a semejante precio? prefiero verlo a 0 antes ::


----------



## Claudius (6 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> No desestimes el éxito de Dash y sus evidentes similitudes como un aliciente para PIVX ante un mercado masivo para el que Dash será demasiado exclusivo - salvo un planteamiento que resuelva , o reoriente, su reducido float a nivel de cuadratura del círculo -.



Dash me tiene a mi, y pivx al clapman, haz tus apuestas. :XX:


----------



## davitin (6 Ago 2017)

No puede ser que bcc se quede en un engendro infumable, a medio plazo debe subir tambien.


----------



## species8472 (7 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué tal es el equipo desarrollador de wagger?? es bueno, con experiencia e involucrado en el proyecto??
> la comunidad que apoya a wagger es amplia??
> 
> hay algún proyecto de vinculación con clientes importantes ya sea dentro del cryptomundo o fuera de el??



Parecen competentes pero no sabría decirte mucho más. Si sé que la forma en que está montado puede dar el petardazo:
-Permite una gestión descentralizada del juego
-Menores fees y corrupción prácticamente imposible
-Es de origen Chino, y en Asia el juego es un vicio impresionante
-Tiene un buen sistema de regulación de oferta y demanda de la moneda

Es decir, si no lo hacen mal tiene todas las papeletas para hacer un X10 o mucho más ya que estarían entrando de lleno y aportando mejoras claras en un mercado que mueve miles de millones de euros. De hecho si funciona la moneda debería dispararse porque las grandes casas de apuestas comprarán a tutiplen para no quedarse fuera


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Parecen competentes pero no sabría decirte mucho más. Si sé que la forma en que está montado puede dar el petardazo:
> -Permite una gestión descentralizada del juego
> -Menores fees y corrupción prácticamente imposible
> -Es de origen Chino, y en Asia el juego es un vicio impresionante
> ...



si la única forma de comprar wagger es con waves y waves de ha disparado... eso significa que wagger ahora se ha disparado de precio también ???


----------



## species8472 (7 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> si la única forma de comprar wagger es con waves y waves de ha disparado... eso significa que wagger ahora se ha disparado de precio también ???



Por ahora sí, está siguiendo una evolución similar. Está por encima de 0,1€ cuando el viernes estaba a 0,07-0,08


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Por ahora sí, está siguiendo una evolución similar. Está por encima de 0,1€ cuando el viernes estaba a 0,07-0,08



sigue estando muy barata... cuando es la apuesta esa de boxeo?? es para ver si les funciona bien... si les sale bien es que la plataforma está en marcha.. 

tiene buena comunidad de gente o de momento son solo 4??


----------



## species8472 (7 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> sigue estando muy barata... cuando es la apuesta esa de boxeo?? es para ver si les funciona bien... si les sale bien es que la plataforma está en marcha..
> 
> tiene buena comunidad de gente o de momento son solo 4??



26 de Agosto. Si lo hacen bien el potencial es enorme, pero como todo esto tiene muchos riesgos, de todo tipo.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> 26 de Agosto. Si lo hacen bien el potencial es enorme, pero como todo esto tiene muchos riesgos, de todo tipo.



creo que esa fecha es clave... es más, lo ideal sería que les saliera dpm pero que aún la moneda no estuviese listada en exchanges... de esta forma de podría acumular waggers sin que se dispare mucho el precio


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 Ago 2017)

El desarrolador de wagerr es el mismo de darcrus si no me equivoco.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> El desarrolador de wagerr es el mismo de darcrus si no me equivoco.



qué tal fue el proyecto de darcrus?? si lo conoces puedes hacer un resumen rápido de como funcionó para intentar hacer una idea de como actuará en wagger??


----------



## davitin (7 Ago 2017)

Supongo que wagger es preminada...cuantas unidades han creado en total? Cuantas tienen los dueños? Como hayan creado 30.000 millones le pueden ir dando, nunca subira, de las altcoins con billones y billones de unidades como ripple y otras estoy hasta las pelotas....o las coges cuando valen menos de un centavo o no ganas nada.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 00:14 ----------

Por cierto, veo mucho rojo en la pagina de coinmarketcap...

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 00:16 ----------

Me autocontesto a lo de wagger....tiene un supply de 200 millones...esta a unos 9 centavos...si hay suficiente hype detras se puede marcar un x10 perfectamente.


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Dash me tiene a mi, y pivx al clapman, haz tus apuestas. :XX:



JOJOJO... 
Quita, quita...a mí no me líes con caricaturas... ni cutreluchadores brasileros, ni zahoríes de la Habana... :no:

Va a ser que elijo ambas. Se puede, no ?

Pero puestos a apostar...caña y pincho torti a que le saco un x3 desde hoy A LAS 2 antes de fin de año. Qué coño !... jamada en Akelarre. :fiufiu:
/ No apuestes, profe...que he ido a amarrar...  / 






jorgitonew dijo:


> si la única forma de comprar wagger es con waves y waves de ha disparado... eso significa que wagger ahora se ha disparado de precio también ???



Si tienes Waves, exactamente al contrario...salvo que Wagerr se revalorice más que ellas.


----------



## tio_argyle (7 Ago 2017)

Neo to da moon.


----------



## psiloman (7 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Neo to da moon.



Efectivamente, Neo, Qtum y Waves to da moon desde hace varios días.

Tengo algo en todas desde 1/3 de la subida más o menos, son las que animan mi cartera desde la última caída de julio.

Alguien nos puede iluminar con el posible recorrido de cada una?.

Tengo claro que voy a holdear Waves, pero todas son candidatas a top 12 o más arriba, Neo está la 10 con pinta de 9 como mínimo.


----------



## tio_argyle (7 Ago 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Efectivamente, Neo, Qtum y Waves to da moon desde hace varios días.
> 
> Tengo algo en todas desde 1/3 de la subida más o menos, son las que animan mi cartera desde la última caída de julio.
> 
> ...



Veremos lo que hacen los chinos tras el pump de NEO, los previos fueron seguidos de venta importante también.


----------



## michinato (7 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Que se mueve poco?
> 
> Ha subido casi un 90% desde la zona de compra (145) y se dirige a máximos (camino trillado) para seguir por nuevos territorios.
> 
> ...





Si ocurre esto, espero que empiecen a aceptar ETH para comprar pisos.

Pero vamos, lo veo improbable en tan breve periodo de tiempo. Eso pondría a ETH con una capitalización de 178.000 millones de $.


----------



## EDV (7 Ago 2017)

Creo que el crecimiento de NEO no tiene sentido. No me parece un proyecto con una idea muy definida ni un desarrollo tan potente ¿Me equivoco? No sé si es que la idea de un ETH chino tira mucho pero para eso el mismo ETH vale.

Anda que no me hubiese gustado pillar este rally de NEO pero no termina de darme confianza. Parece especulativo puro (sí, ya sé que estamos en este hilo xD)


----------



## Claudius (7 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Si ocurre esto, espero que empiecen a aceptar ETH para comprar pisos.



En btc, les puedes comprar en España todo es formarles en tus ETH y que se lo expliques  conozco sitois que con el 'hype' de btc pusieron el aquí se acepta btc, y cuando vas a pagar te dicen que ya no que vale más el importúnio que la cerveza. Menos mal, que crypto-world les aporta soluciones y una vez se lo explicas, ya entienden que el oro reluce, pero no se puede pagar con el.. :o

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 10:37 ----------




Othon dijo:


> Subiendo desde ayer noche BCC.
> 
> 1200$ en la mente de muchos.
> 
> Bloques fluyendo.



El jodido dragón chino, lo están despertando de su letargo.. ienso:

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 10:44 ----------




EDV dijo:


> Creo que el crecimiento de NEO no tiene sentido. No me parece un proyecto con una idea muy definida ni un desarrollo tan potente ¿Me equivoco? No sé si es que la idea de un ETH chino tira mucho pero para eso el mismo ETH vale.
> 
> Anda que no me hubiese gustado pillar este rally de NEO pero no termina de darme confianza. Parece especulativo puro (sí, ya sé que estamos en este hilo xD)



Juli no pensará eso, se va a hace Neo creyente. 

Pienso, que los chinos (_que tanto me gustan_) están haciendo lo que mejor saben, copiar y pegar y quieren contra-atacar en el sector SC en algo que se les está escapando de las manos la dominancia en smarts-contracts en BC.

Y con el hype que se ha creado, a saber.., lo que no cabe duda es que es el pelotazo del verano. congratulations a los agraciados.
Esto cada semana, cambia más que las mareas, no se puede seguir todo. 

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 10:57 ----------

La Dash Debit Card terminando de hornearse
Twitter


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2017)

no tengo.. esperare a ver cómo va la apuesta de boxeo


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Juli no pensará eso, se va a hace Neo creyente.



Bien al contrario...no sólo no la veo redonda, sino muy complicada y más delicada. Orientadísima a chinos, de hecho. LO del bis de ETh es otro mantrita comercial fácil de mascar y propagar... pero bien jodido de recrear / y más con una simple fusilad*A* expréss...Peligro /.

No descartes a Waves como pelotazo del verano, que no queda poco.

Ni a BTC Cash.


----------



## michinato (7 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Una reflexión, reincidiendo en ella creo que en su momento planteada por paketazo...pero es que es chocante realmente.
> 
> Qué carajo hace ahí Monero entre tanta starlette cotizando a 40 pavos ? / por cierto...igual que LTC , aunque supongo que ésta lo apañará con una buena performance de inauguración de las aplicaciones que posibilita su segwit /.
> 
> ...





Mis sensaciones respecto a Monero coinciden.


Darse un paseo por las conversaciones de los foros, reddit, etc. que tratan sobre Monero es suficiente para ver que el nivel de charla "util" es muy superior a la de la mayoría de conversaciones sobre otras monedas, donde la basura abunda. 

Los developers se la toman muy en serio y no la consideran un producto para especular o hacerse rico. Por eso tampoco se han puesto como prioridades el montar interfaces bonitas o wallets para móvil (si bien poco a poco van avanzando).


Una de las frases que comentaban hace tiempo es que estaban haciendo un producto considerando que en algún momento del futuro la vida de alguien iba a depender de Monero. Que si la moneda/protocolo no diera la talla, alguien podría morir. 

Este es el nivel de privacidad que exigen y el nivel de seriedad con el que se toman el proyecto.



A nivel personal, holdeo sin intención de desprenderme de mis moneroj y pretendo seguir incrementando el número. De todas las compras de criptomonedas que he realizado, la mayor ha sido en Monero.


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Wings zumbando ya a cara descubierta...llega el token que tantos presumieron de culto " ?.

Una vez en el top 50 con ese float y aún en céntimos, es zumbable 200% , eh ?

Y recordemos sus colaboraciones de postín...está muy lejos de ser una coin cualquiera...

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 11:17 ----------

psiloman...las cifras de Ark, también nada desdeñables...

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 11:21 ----------

Claudius, la tarjeta de Dash no tiene comisiones anuales...pero entiendo que sin intermediarios, tampoco paga exchange alguno por pasar sus coins a fiat...es así ?


----------



## Claudius (7 Ago 2017)

Dash-contrata-empresa-ciberseguridad-gestionar-caceria-errores-red/
Dash contrata empresa de ciberseguridad para gestionar la cacería de errores en su red | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Aunque parezca una noticia sin mucho fundamento, lo es, porque Bugcrowd, es una buena forma de fortalecer un código, además que no es nada barato.
Cuando termine esa auditoría de 1 año, será posiblemente el código Bitcoin más 'escudriñado'.


----------



## tio_argyle (7 Ago 2017)

Lo de wings empieza antes de lo que esperaba 
OJITO a esta coin.

Comentáis Ark... Otra en el punto de mira, pero es que es algo tan gigante que no tengo muy claro que es lo que pretenden hacer... Alguien puede arrojar luz?


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Dash-contrata-empresa-ciberseguridad-gestionar-caceria-errores-red/
> Dash contrata empresa de ciberseguridad para gestionar la cacería de errores en su red | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> 
> Aunque parezca una noticia sin mucho fundamento, lo es, porque Bugcrowd, es una buena forma de fortalecer un código, además que no es nada barato.
> Cuando termine esa auditoría de 1 año, será posiblemente el código Bitcoin más 'escudriñado'.



Por si se te ha pasado, que me ha añadido el post al final :

Claudius, la tarjeta de Dash no tiene comisiones anuales...pero entiendo que sin intermediarios, tampoco paga exchange alguno por pasar sus coins a fiat...es así ?

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 11:57 ----------




tio_argyle dijo:


> Lo de wings empieza antes de lo que esperaba
> OJITO a esta coin.
> 
> Comentáis Ark... Otra en el punto de mira, pero es que es algo tan gigante que no tengo muy claro que es lo que pretenden hacer... Alguien puede arrojar luz?



Creo que vienen de Lisk...a voleo te lo digo, pero algo creo recordar que leí...

por cierto, los gráficos de evolución de sus labores de puertas adentro, suben , constantes...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Lo de wings empieza antes de lo que esperaba
> OJITO a esta coin.
> 
> Comentáis Ark... Otra en el punto de mira, pero es que es algo tan gigante que no tengo muy claro que es lo que pretenden hacer... Alguien puede arrojar luz?




Con ark por ejemplo ya puedes entrar en icos transformando tus ark en ethereum para pagar, de todas formas es lo q tu dices, quieren abarcar mucho.

Pero la gente habla maravillas del equipo y yo al menos las voy a mantener a largo plazo.

No se si un dia vi q uno de los proyectos es sacar su propia tarjeta para pagar.


----------



## Claudius (7 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por si se te ha pasado, que me ha añadido el post al final :
> 
> Claudius, la tarjeta de Dash no tiene comisiones anuales...pero entiendo que sin intermediarios, tampoco paga exchange alguno por pasar sus coins a fiat...es así ?





Tu envías los dash a la tarjeta a través del wallet de payza, este es el que creo que emitirá la tarjeta, pero cuando salga en los términos del contrato se verá, la tarjeta de Dash, la promueve Charlie Shrem, y es el que está negociando con Payza.

Payza Integrates 50 New Cryptocurrencies, Including Dash - Dash Force News


----------



## san_miguel (7 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Tu envías los dash a la tarjeta a través del wallet de payza, este es el que creo que emitirá la tarjeta, pero cuando salga en los términos del contrato se verá, la tarjeta de Dash, la promueve Charlie Shrem, y es el que está negociando con Payza.
> 
> Payza Integrates 50 New Cryptocurrencies, Including Dash - Dash Force News



¿Y exactamente como funciona? Cargas la tarjeta con Dash, y pagas en cualquier sitio en EUR? por ejemplo, ¿Para cuando salen este tipo de tarjetas?

Cada vez que leo y leo más de DASH, más ne gusta.

Salu2


----------



## Claudius (7 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Y exactamente como funciona? Cargas la tarjeta con Dash, y pagas en cualquier sitio en EUR? por ejemplo, ¿Para cuando salen este tipo de tarjetas?
> 
> Cada vez que leo y leo más de DASH, más ne gusta.
> 
> Salu2



Así funcionaría, te cambian crypto a fiat y dispones desde la tarjeta o pagando o en cash, pagando suele salir más económico.

Ya hay varias tarjetas, son caras de usar comparadas con tarjetas bancarias. 
Payza tiene la suya, con buenas-caras comisiones, y se prevee que la específica de Dash, sea con mejores características.


----------



## p_pin (7 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Así funcionaría, te cambian crypto a fiat y dispones desde la tarjeta o pagando o en cash, pagando suele salir más económico.
> 
> Ya hay varias tarjetas, son caras de usar comparadas con tarjetas bancarias.
> Payza tiene la suya, con buenas-caras comisiones, y se prevee que la específica de Dash, sea con mejores características.



Ese paso me parece muy importante, aunque de primeras sean caras, con altas comisiones, se consigue dar la utilidad a las criptos para que se conviertan en algo de uso real, del día a día

Y que sean caras, respecto a las de fiat, es normal. Hay que darse cuenta como "fluctuan" los precios en las cripto, el intermediario en este caso quiere "cubrirse". Pero a medida que haya más competencia, aumente el número de usuarios, y se de cierta estabilidad en los precios, me parece el paso decisivo para la adopción de la "gente de a pié", a las que les gusta la sencillez en el uso

Por cierto, alguien más está hasta las narices de Ripple!! ::


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Así funcionaría, te cambian crypto a fiat y dispones desde la tarjeta o pagando o en cash, pagando suele salir más económico.
> 
> Ya hay varias tarjetas, son caras de usar comparadas con tarjetas bancarias.
> Payza tiene la suya, con buenas-caras comisiones, y se prevee que la específica de Dash, sea con mejores características.



Leyendo en diagonal , creo que si es la de Payza, sólo paga en dólares.O sea, que cantazo con tu banco...o a asociar cuenta o card propia, que cantazo igual...salvo que algún forero se pase un truqui.

Ojo !...Para cobros oficiales, de ser así.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 14:22 ----------

La única cifra que veo, es extraña...19,95 de gastos fijos, pues la tarjeta es gratuíta. De comisión no dice nada . Si fuese así, en función de que el límite pase de unos 660 euros iría del 3% para abajo. 

Más que masticable.


----------



## vpsn (7 Ago 2017)

Bueno 350 dolares a iota y que sea lo que dios quiera. De momento ya he ganado 10 dolares,con eso me da para media mariscada buena.


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

En principio el acuerdo - raro - podría ir a un fijo por operación,. eso lo sabrá Dash.

Por trocar las coins no veo coste alguno.

Hey...todo a botepronto, que esa estrategia de pago es rarita.


----------



## vpsn (7 Ago 2017)

Cuanta pasta esta entrando no??? Felicidades a los que os ha pillado dentro,ya falta menos para el barco y las putas


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2017)

qué está pasando en pivx??? porque cae tanto??


----------



## vpsn (7 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué está pasando en pivx??? porque cae tanto??



poque ahora se llevan las iotas y waves!
no le busques mucha razon a estas cosas


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Con las cuentas que he hecho a vuelapluma, Neo te paga en Gas , respecto a Ants en tu wallet en 24 hs / un 0,28% de coins.

Es decir, por 100 ants no sé si con la wallet abierta - supongo - o sólo con hodl , te da 0,28 Gas / en Neo el gas es otra moneda, no es como en ETH /.

Sería que por unos 1800 $ te paga 1,68 dólares. Un 0,0934 % diario a precio actual. unos 50 pavos/mes y 600/año.

Ni idea de cómo van estas cosas,pero ahí queda.


----------



## michinato (7 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué está pasando en pivx??? porque cae tanto??




La cotización de PIVX a menudo ha ido en contra de la tendencia general del mercado, si bien no sabría decir el motivo.

En cualquier caso, yo no creo que haya motivo para preocuparse, quizás esta sea una buena oportunidad de comprar para aquellos que no lo hayan hecho hasta ahora.


Por cierto, continúan avanzando en el desarrollo de zerocoin a buen ritmo:









Que no se me malinterprete, Monero es 1000 veces mejor solución para la privacidad, pero eso no quita que vea a PIVX con grandes posibilidades de revalorización (a parte de lo sencillo y sostenible que es su planteamiento PoS).


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Creo que hay varias sacadas de PIVX en un plazo de 6 semanas. Si hay fundamento, el precio y el ambiente son para dar una hostia elegante, elegante...

De momento, GAME muy bien...y el 10, pasarela de pago a escena.


----------



## Portador del Caos (7 Ago 2017)

¡Ojo! ¡¡Superseñal Alcista de BTC!!

Hasta ahora, para mi parienta, mis bitcoins eran eso, mis bit-freaky-coins, ese gráfico feo de fondo negro con lineas verdes y rojas que miro a todas horas... Alguna vez ya me habia preguntado por mis bitcoins... Pero hoy la pregunta a sido un pelín distinta: 

¿Que, como van *NUESTROS* bitcoins?

Es la señal, comprad insensatos!!


----------



## p_pin (7 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> ¡Ojo! ¡¡Superseñal Alcista de BTC!!
> 
> Hasta ahora, para mi parienta, mis bitcoins eran eso, mis bit-freaky-coins, ese gráfico feo de fondo negro con lineas verdes y rojas que miro a todas horas... Alguna vez ya me habia preguntado por mis bitcoins... Pero hoy la pregunta a sido un pelín distinta:
> 
> ...



Jajjaa preocúpate, la siguiente podría ser, "dame mis btc"!!:XX:


----------



## Panko21 (7 Ago 2017)

Xq sube lunyr? Las cambiaríais por waves o pivx?


----------



## Portador del Caos (7 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Jajjaa preocúpate, la siguiente podría ser, "dame mis btc"!!:XX:



Ya ves, como primera medida a tomar, no comentarle que son los IOTAs y la light wallet que tengo en el PC...


----------



## davitin (7 Ago 2017)

Bitcoin cash y eth igualados en precio.


----------



## jorge (7 Ago 2017)

Buenas, algún amable conforero que me explique como transferir de BITTREX/KRAKEN a otro exchange, por favor. Con COINBASE transferí mis BITCOIN a otro exchange y me resultó facilísimo, pero con estos dos no me entero. La cosa es que se me han antojado unas IOTAS y no quiero dejar pasar mas tiempo.


----------



## san_miguel (7 Ago 2017)

Echarle un ojo a START.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> La cotización de PIVX a menudo ha ido en contra de la tendencia general del mercado, si bien no sabría decir el motivo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, yo no creo que haya motivo para preocuparse, quizás esta sea una buena oportunidad de comprar para aquellos que no lo hayan hecho hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



tenía entendido que monero era complicado de usar para el hombre de la calle...

cuáles son los puntos fuertes y debiles de monero vs pivx??


----------



## Albertezz (7 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin cash y eth igualados en precio.



y? que aporta este post?


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Xq sube lunyr? Las cambiaríais por waves o pivx?



Excelencia. Ciencia . Belleza . Vanguardia tecnológica - IA , RV - . Poesía del conocimiento.

El proyecto, sobre el papel, es un fucking diamante. Sobre el papel. 

Un road map larguísimo...pero que ya va entrando en sus primeros compromisos. / Ahora mismo, chequeando perfiles de indudable aportación cultural como partícipes de una wiki de kilates. Hay un par de vídeos, cortinillas de presentación...una sobrada. Están definiendo ingresos por publi también/. Hay una Alpha hora para invitados

Jodida de cambiar por otra , pues si rompen a por ella, su precio se disparará con 3 minolles de coins. Estuvo como a 5 pavos creo recordar...y a uno y pico/2 , estable y agazapada en la zona del 200. Si vuelve al top 100 ya andaría en varias decenas de pavos, difícil de abordar con chicha. Siempre he pensado que algún organismo o corporación cultural le entrará con tó lo gordo.

EL topicazo de la "wiki-blockchain" no le hace justicia ni de lejos. Más bien una enciclopedia multimedia que puede encajar como un guante como herramienta didáctica familiar así como para gente estudiosa, incluso profesionales.

Si progresa normalmente, una posición que da gusto tener...y que dará MUCHA pasta. Sin incidentes en su roadmap, moneda de culto.


----------



## Panko21 (7 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Excelencia. Ciencia . Belleza . Vanguardia tecnológica - IA , RV - . Poesía del conocimiento.
> 
> El proyecto, sobre el papel, es un fucking diamante. Sobre el papel.
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Joder, con esos argumentos, la pille a 5'06 en mayo q estaba todo a lo bruto con los beneficios de otras, visto así me quedo



La pillaste cara de cojones...arriba ya.

No dicen que de todo este tsunami blockchain, quedarán 20 ó 25 ? 

Pues si se pone en pie...Lunyr , quedará. En cierto modo, la veo como el youtube que cualquier familia conservadora yankee querría para sus hijos...hasta un apoyo escolar para docentes con mucho gancho visual para los críos...y de ahí, para arriba sin límites.

Las colaboraciones se pagan en tokens y hay pocos. Si se convierte en un foro cultureta global de referencia, el precio puede ser el copón bendito y siempre habrá demanda. He abierto un formulario para la Alfa privada y el formulario busca gente formada como colaboradores desde el primer momento.

Merece salir adelante una cosita así.


----------



## davitin (7 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> y? que aporta este post?



Tu aportas algo, subnormal?


----------



## Albertezz (7 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Tu aportas algo, subnormal?



yo no te he insultado, qué tienes, 13 añitos?
Alguna vez vas a poner un post diciendo algo con sentido? 

No te das cuenta que decir que el precio de eth que tiene tropecientos millones de supply con bcc que tiene 16, es una somera estupidez? Porqué lo pones como si tuviese algún sentido o fuese algo a tener encuenta si es como comparar peras y manzanas?


----------



## davitin (7 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> yo no te he insultado, qué tienes, 13 añitos?
> Alguna vez vas a poner un post diciendo algo con sentido?
> 
> No te das cuenta que decir que el precio de eth que tiene tropecientos millones de supply con bcc que tiene 16, es una somera estupidez? Porqué lo pones como si tuviese algún sentido o fuese algo a tener encuenta si es como comparar peras y manzanas?



Vete a la mierda imbecil.

Eres multinitck del comemierdas?


----------



## Albertezz (7 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Vete a la mierda imbecil.
> 
> Eres multinitck del comemierdas?



Para que coño necesito ser multinick, señor novato de las cryptos? Solo entro en este hilo en burbuja, npi de a quien te refieres.

Vas a seguir insultando o rebatir lo que te he dicho?

Supuestamente este foro e hilo es para aprender, a ver, si tan listo eres para mandarme a la mierda e insultarme sin venir a cuento, por qué no rebates ni una palabra de lo que te he explicado en mi anterior post? 

Encima de 13 años, 0 neuronas. Lo que te faltaba chavalín.


----------



## davitin (7 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Para que coño necesito ser multinick, señor novato de las cryptos? Solo entro en este hilo en burbuja, npi de a quien te refieres.
> 
> Vas a seguir insultando o rebatir lo que te he dicho?
> 
> ...



Pero que me dejes en paz subnormal, yo escribo lo que me sale de la polla igual que todos.

Ten huevos y postea con tu nick, comemierdas.

Para 82 mensajes de mierda que tienes con esa cuenta podrias tener mas respeto por la gente que llevamos años aqui.

Tu que aportas aqui o en cualquier otro sitio?

Lo que has escrito antes no tiene ni sentido semantico, aprende a escribir frases coherentes primero para que se te entienda.


----------



## Kukulkam (7 Ago 2017)

https://steemit.com/safex/@jonahterrynn/usdsafex-usdsec-wallet-development-finished-pics

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 18:07 ----------

Perdón, la wallet de SAFEX que saldrá el día 9, y la web.

https://steemit.com/safex/@jonahterrynn/usdsafex-usdsec-wallet-development-finished-pics

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 18:08 ----------

Se va a los 10000 sats en 2 semanas, avisados estáis, si no me como un owned y tan agusto

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Albertezz (7 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que me dejes en paz subnormal, yo escribo lo que me sale de la polla igual que todos.
> 
> Ten huevos y postea con tu nick, comemierdas.
> 
> ...




A ver montón de mierda, pero qué respeto voy a tener por un inútil que no sabe que el supply lo es todo y no el precio del token? 

Por otro lado, retrasado, que eres retrasado a tenor de todos tus posts, que respeto voy a tenerte por muchos años que lleves aquí, si solo dices sandeces como el mensaje que te he citado, te he dicho que qué sentido tiene y solo sabes insultar? 

Lo dicho, crece un poco, madura, deja de decir estupideces y al menos ten la decencia de que cuando alguien te cita un mensaje tuyo que no tenga sentido, acéptalo como un hombre, que no pasa nada, que todos nos equivocamos, pero que salgas con insultos dice mucho de la mierda de persona e infraser que debes ser en tu vida real.

Saludos. y hasta nunca.

A ignorados.

PD: para humillarte para siempre, me voy a poner como firma tu frase:

ETH y BCC al mismo precio.

Jajajaja


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> ¡Ojo! ¡¡Superseñal Alcista de BTC!!
> 
> Hasta ahora, para mi parienta, mis bitcoins eran eso, mis bit-freaky-coins, ese gráfico feo de fondo negro con lineas verdes y rojas que miro a todas horas... Alguna vez ya me habia preguntado por mis bitcoins... Pero hoy la pregunta a sido un pelín distinta:
> 
> ...



Dile que sí...que lo que ella diga, pero que no recuerdas dónde están las claves privadas ni el wallet dat. que quizá si fuese un poco cariñosa podrías irle dando un caracter de la clave cada vez que se porte "bien"

:XX:


----------



## jorge (7 Ago 2017)

No se peleen guys, que en cuanto nuestros tamagotchis alcancen la moon estaremos todos brindando en nuestro yate con don perignon y brindaremos por estos momentos.

::


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

JURL JURL...qué sobráos !!! :8:

Estos estrenan Stars wars y el imperio contra Paca el mismo finde...cómo son !

Mirad el 100 y poco... :XX: 

...marchando unos NEOs que están corrigiendo... ::


----------



## horik (7 Ago 2017)

Creditbit tiene mucho potencial.

Creditbit (CRB) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Albertezz (7 Ago 2017)

horik dijo:


> Creditbit tiene mucho potencial.
> 
> Creditbit (CRB) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



algo de info please? en que te basas


----------



## tio_argyle (7 Ago 2017)

Yo ya estoy pensando en la próxima corrección y siguiente fase de rebajas... por aquello de no tropezar dos veces en la misma piedra.


----------



## Divad (7 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> algo de info please? en que te basas



Ayuda al compañero que te ha puesto el link y dinos porque será importante los créditos para la Humanidad...

Vamos machote, aporta algo que no sean quejas y tocadas de pelotas 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (7 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dile que sí...que lo que ella diga, pero que no recuerdas dónde están las claves privadas ni el wallet dat. que quizá si fuese un poco cariñosa podrías irle dando un caracter de la clave cada vez que se porte "bien"
> 
> :XX:



A mi me asustaría si me dijera, ay mi amol, regálame un trezor para el cumpleaños y me pasas el monedero ese para por si te pasa algo. (qué no es mala idea de plan de contingencias)


----------



## horik (7 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> algo de info please? en que te basas



Están trabajando en la plataforma CreditGame en la que lanzarán en breve juegos multiplayer p2p.

Credit 2.0


----------



## Divad (7 Ago 2017)

horik dijo:


> Están trabajando en la plataforma CreditGame en la que lanzarán en breve juegos multiplayer p2p.
> 
> Credit 2.0



Estos contratos entre colegas está de pm! Sabes que va a cumplir y el colega le apoya para sacar tajada ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (7 Ago 2017)

Bueno...finalmente, TAAS ha pagado 0,38 $ por token .

No se sabe a ciencia cierta si han ampliado unos días ya en Agosto...pero vamos, encaja como un guante al 100% de roi anual más la revalorización, que andaba - ahora ha salido gente tras cobrar - en un +175% del total.

Hay ahora muchas preguntas, porque el movimiento es una incógnita, ya que dificilmente será una coin de precio alto y sólo podrían revalorizar mostrando buenas alzas diarias en sus inversiones...cosa que poco tiene que ver con su penosa política de comunicación.

Ahora mismo, algo rondando el x2 no pinta mala salida con todos estos comdicionantes.

Iremos viendo


----------



## bmbnct (7 Ago 2017)

Haciendo un analisis tecnico magufo diria que el marketcap global tiene pinta de salir disparado para arriba (iHCH). ¿Será turno ahora de las alts gordas?


----------



## species8472 (7 Ago 2017)

Hola, para operar y meter y sacar dinero piden registrase en los exchange...pero soy muy cautoleso con traspasar los datos de mi DNI...pueden hacer barbaridades con ese documento ¿como son de serios en Kraken?¿en bittrex?¿en el exchange de waves?

Supongo que no me va a quedar más remedio que pasar por el aro...


----------



## Albertezz (7 Ago 2017)

horik dijo:


> Están trabajando en la plataforma CreditGame en la que lanzarán en breve juegos multiplayer p2p.
> 
> Credit 2.0



Pero para eso ya está mobile go con gamecredits detrás aunque no es exactamente el mismo planteamiento... no sé yo


----------



## horik (7 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Pero para eso ya está mobile go con gamecredits detrás... no sé yo



Si no me equivoco, gamecredits es para comprar juegos & items dentro de los juegos, creditgame es para competir entre jugadores.


----------



## Albertezz (7 Ago 2017)

horik dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, gamecredits es para comprar juegos & items dentro de los juegos, creditgame es para competir entre jugadores.



si, gamecredits es eso, pero mobilego, que forma parte de gamecredits (es del mismo team el token, "el hermano menor"), es para apuestas p2p en los juegos entre jugadores, muy similar o practicamente lo mismo a la coin que indicabas.


----------



## davitin (7 Ago 2017)

Alguien tiene idea de a que se debe la subida de bch? Joder, se a puesto a 350 en un momento...yo compre unos cuantos cuando estaba a 250, a este paso es muy posible que llegue a valer una buena fraccion de lo que vale btc.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 19:55 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Gente:
> Esos cohetes que son referencia.... empiezan a quemar mal.
> 
> Ya saben que una solución es pasarse a BTC para bajar menos que ETH.
> ...



Mejor aun dejarlo todo rn tether (usdt) y esperar a la siguiente bajada, asi te garantizas tener tus ganancias intactas.


----------



## plus ultra (7 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de a que se debe la subida de bch? Joder, se a puesto a 350 en un momento...yo compre unos cuantos cuando estaba a 250, a este paso es muy posible que llegue a valer una buena fraccion de lo que vale btc.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 19:55 ----------
> 
> Mejor aun dejarlo todo rn tether (usdt) y esperar a la siguiente bajada, asi te garantizas tener tus ganancias intactas.



Yo analice la situación y no vendi ni un BCC pensé que estos no iban a ser tan tontos de perder,creo que han echo su jugada,dejando caer el precio, comprar barato sacndo todo lo que puedan y ahora pumpearla ganar mas y mas y mas... el que tienen siempre quiere mas.


----------



## tio_argyle (8 Ago 2017)

Me parto el culo con Divad trolleando en el hilo de los Bitcoñeros jajaja no pares socio.


----------



## Divad (8 Ago 2017)

Market Cap: $118.739.061.610



Siguiente parada los 150 o 330?  Lo ves factible Negrofuturo?



tio_argyle dijo:


> Me parto el culo con Divad trolleando en el hilo de los Bitcoñeros jajaja no pares socio.



No he sido yo quien ha empezado :fiufiu: Además, cada uno escribe lo que le da la gana y quien lee tomará sus propias decisiones. La información puede ser contrastada por cualquiera... si no hay réplica dan la razón y prefieren no contestar para no decir otra gilipollez más gorda que la anterior... después te vuelven a amenazar para que te vayas del hilo, sino se van ellos... algunos bitcoñeros se fueron pero su trabajo no le permite largarse del foro, por lo que siempre vuelven 8::XX:::

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 03:38 ----------

"hackeo" a la serie más seguida GOT y piden un "rescate" en bitcoins para que no se filtre información del siguiente capítulo.

'Hackers' filtran archivos sobre 'Juego de Tronos' y demandan un rescate millonario a HBO - RT

Están usando a Bitcoin como los "malos" del nuevo juego y al final vendrán los "buenos" a darle la patada a los malotes bitcoñeros ::

Otro globo sonda más para que los espectadores se suban al nuevo barco... :fiufiu:


----------



## nucken (8 Ago 2017)

Divad tiene más moral que el Alcoyano. Va cargado de Ethereum y no quiere bajarse del burro. 
Hablar mal de BTC te hará sentir mejor, pero no mejora tu economía.
La realidad se impone el 100% de las veces a las pajas mentales.


----------



## remonster (8 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> ¡Ojo! ¡¡Superseñal Alcista de BTC!!
> 
> Hasta ahora, para mi parienta, mis bitcoins eran eso, mis bit-freaky-coins, ese gráfico feo de fondo negro con lineas verdes y rojas que miro a todas horas... Alguna vez ya me habia preguntado por mis bitcoins... Pero hoy la pregunta a sido un pelín distinta:
> 
> ...



Asegurate de tener bien guardadas las claves privadas...

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 07:13 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Para 82 mensajes de mierda que tienes con esa cuenta podrias tener mas respeto por la gente que llevamos años aqui.



Tú no llevas años en los hilos de crypto.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Ago 2017)

Waves platform now available on Azure | Blog | Microsoft Azure


----------



## tio_argyle (8 Ago 2017)

Hombre los Bitcoñeros!! No os esperábamos hasta la próxima corrección 
Un saludo!


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 Ago 2017)

Hola. 

No entiendo muy bien cómo bitcoin ha pegado semejante subidón después del hardfork, y sigue subiendo. Es como si la mayoría de los que invierten en criptos estuvieran esperando a que pasara la incertidumbre para volver a cargar. Pero no han cargado ethereum o monero o litecoin u otras, no, ha sido principalmente bitcoin.

Habiendo tocado ethereum los 350 euros no sería lo normal que estuviera alcanzando hoy día ese nivel de nuevo? Se ha estancado en 230 +-

Yo aproveché la subida de ethereum de abril-mayo pero empiezo a dudar que pueda volver a una subida semejante, a 400 o 500 euros, viendo que la mayoría vuelve a bitcoin.

No soy troll de bitcoin, no tengo ni uno, sólo quiero volver a invertir en ethereum, pero estoy empezando a dudar de su potencial de subida ni siquiera a medio plazo. Los que tenía los vendí mitad a 300 euros y mitad a 200.

Más allá de "fanboyismo" creeís que ethereum tiene potencial para alcanzar los 300-400 antes de fin de año? Podría ser un impulso lo del PoS? O mejor me centro en nuevas opciones como waves (ya tengo algunas), iota, etc?

Aunque me va a resultar difícil abandonar ethereum por las alegrías que me ha dado.


----------



## vpsn (8 Ago 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien cómo bitcoin ha pegado semejante subidón después del hardfork, y sigue subiendo. Es como si la mayoría de los que invierten en criptos estuvieran esperando a que pasara la incertidumbre para volver a cargar. Pero no han cargado ethereum o monero o litecoin u otras, no, ha sido principalmente bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Yo compre a 10 y no vendi en su momento, y ahora me arrepiento por supuesto. Desdemi punto de vista Etherum y Ripple a no ser que haya noticias deberian de ir perdiendo valor.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Yo compre a 10 y no vendi en su momento, y ahora me arrepiento por supuesto. Desdemi punto de vista Etherum y Ripple a no ser que haya noticias deberian de ir perdiendo valor.



perder valor etherum y ripple con la cantidad de empresas que hay detrás??


----------



## juli (8 Ago 2017)

Rober , sólo una csa : A ETH no la van a dejar caer. Aunque mañana saliese Metrópolis , su actualización, y fuese un truó tecnológico del nivel de una casio de plástico de los chinos atada con una tirita a palo de escoba...la resetearían. ETH tiene capacidad para aler antes de fin de año varias veces lo que dices...y si no la tuviese, la tendrá. ETH es una asalto a la blockchain del Jran capital mundial. Luego ya, el día a día en Shitland tendrá los vericuetos que procedan, pero éso se debería tener presente siempre en un hilo de especulación sobre el emergente mercado blockchain mundial...porque ETH va a cortar el queso global de esta teconología aunque la tengan que endiñar con supositorios y al decimoquinto intento...y éso , no es negociable para esos hijos de puta.

ETH está rumiando un pedazo de hostia descomunal, en mi opinión, de lo más gordo que se ha visto en Shitland...las decenas o cientos que suba antes de su actualización y a los que tú apuntas...se la pelan...si caen, OK...pero vamos, "no problemo"...Pecata Minuta.

______________________________________________________

Waves Y GAS parecen haber corregido ya , mucha atención. / el Gas de NEO, que es una coin tradeable per sé - veremos esos apaños a floats reducidos que no contaban en pastizal que iban a llegar a gestionar habitualmente desde ya y en adelante - / .

GAMEcredits , cobrará en su plataforma en 2 días...hoy y mañana pueden ser fortísimos para ella.

Las "Cero-Coma Clásicas" de ETH / Wings, Edgeless,Wetrust , etc.../ intentando pasar decimales a la historia a buen ritmo. Vslice, de hecho, podría estar ya consolidando su enésimo salto al dólar entero - float de entre 1/3 y la mitad que esas otras comentadas antes - y ojo, que paga rewards jugosos a su encaje por juegos, etc / .

EL nicho de cards y virtual cards, resucitado por el arreón de TenX , recortando con él y aentando ese terreno como receptor de trendy-pasta . En otoño , el metsaca fiat por ese canal va a poner Shitland y muy proablemente el Bitcoin, patas arriba.

El resto...como ya iba y apuntando en general, cargando alforjas - ojo, de bitcoins-trampa preludio de barridos en gran parte -.

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## stiff upper lip (8 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Rober , sólo una csa : A ETH no la van a dejar caer. Aunque mañana saliese Metrópolis , su actualización, y fuese un truó tecnológico del nivel de una casio de plástico de los chinos atada con una tirita a palo de escoba...la resetearían. ETH tiene capacidad para aler antes de fin de año varias veces lo que dices...y si no la tuviese, la tendrá. ETH es una asalto a la blockchain del Jran capital mundial. Luego ya, el día a día en Shitland tendrá los vericuetos que procedan, pero éso se debería tener presente siempre en un hilo de especulación sobre el emerente mercado blockchain mundial.
> 
> ETH está rumiando un pedazo de hostia descomunal, en mi opinión, de lo más gordo que se ha visto en Shitland...las decenas o cientos que suba antes de su actualización y a los que tú apuntas...se la pelan...si caen, OK...pero vamos, "no problemo"...Pecata Minuta.
> 
> ...



No acabo de entender muy bien tu comentario sobre Neo, puedes por favor ser un poco más explícito?


----------



## juli (8 Ago 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> No acabo de entender muy bien tu comentario sobre Neo, puedes por favor ser un poco más explícito?





El Gas de Neo , tiene una Coin exproceso , en ETH el Gas es un reset de ethers por las fees. Neo separa éso / no sería de extrañar que ETH lo iciera en el futuro - ya emos hablado mucho antes de las dificultades de expansión de los reducidos floats de que disponen blckchains consolidadas , floats que IOTAS , etc dejan a la altura del betún - /.

EL Gas de Neo nación con Neo, no con Antshares. Esta noche entró en el top 100 y es coin indispensable en su proyecto con un float de 2 kilos y llegando a 9 de maximo, con lo que es un perita en dulce y un elemento NECESARIO y por tanto, especulativo de primer orden en todo el proceso.

Yo fui trasvasando buena parte de mi posición ayer allí - reventó literalmente hace un par de días - y la verdad es que hacer una de "vasos comunicantes" en función de la cotización de cada una - yo he unido BTC Cash a la fiesta, pero cosa mía - va de coña. De hecho, sus cifras son aún más demoledoras que las de Neo.


----------



## michinato (8 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> tenía entendido que monero era complicado de usar para el hombre de la calle...
> 
> cuáles son los puntos fuertes y debiles de monero vs pivx??




Copio y pego de otros posts.


Porqué me gusta Monero:


Ahora mismo, Monero es la mejor criptomoneda en lo referente a privacidad y anonimato. Su privacidad sucede por defecto para todas las transacciones, no es opcional como en otras criptomonedas. 
Aun sabiendo tu dirección pública, nadie puede saber cuantas monedas tienes en ella. En Monero no existen listas con los monederos más ricos, etc. 
Las ring signatures de Monero ponen terriblemente complicado el que se haga un análisis de la blockchain con el objetivo de seguir de las transacciones y averiguar quien pagó qué. Usándolo bien, Monero es intrazable.
A pesar de lo anterior, en Monero se pueden demostrar pagos. Lo bueno precisamente es que esos pagos solo se pueden demostrar en caso de que tu quieras, si no quieres nadie va a saber que has transferido x coins de tal dirección a tal otra. 
Monero es fungible. No se puede distinguir una moneda de otra y marcarla como dinero negro bloqueando su uso en exchanges, mixers, tiendas, etc.
Su uso es puramente monetario (sin smart contracts ni otras programaciones complicadas).
Tras la caída de alphabay y hansa los darkmarkets se están dando cuenta que no pueden utilizar bitcoin. Cualquier darkmarket que se preocupe por ser seguro ahora mismo tiene que contemplar utilizar Monero.
Su minado es mediante CPU y GPU, lo que permite que cualquier usuario pueda minarla y evita la centralización en grandes pools de ASICS. 
Darse un paseo por las conversaciones de los foros, reddit, etc. que tratan sobre Monero es suficiente para ver que el nivel de charla seria y útil es muy superior a la de la mayoría de conversaciones sobre otras monedas, donde hay mayormente cotilleos y basura. 
Monero no tiene ninguna fundación ni organización por detrás. Su gobierno es totalmente descentralizado.
Los desarrolladores se la toman muy en serio y no la consideran un producto para especular o hacerse rico. Por eso tampoco han tenido como prioridades el montar interfaces bonitas o wallets para móvil (si bien poco a poco van avanzando).
Esta frase de los desarrolladores resume el nivel de privacidad que exigen y el nivel de implicación con el que se toman el proyecto: 
"Un día, en el futuro, la vida de alguien dependerá de Monero. Será un disidente en un país oprimido, o alguien que envió fondos donde no deberían, o lo que sea. Si el trabajo de Monero sobre la mejora de la privacidad falla ese día, significará la vida de esa persona. Esto no es una broma, o una estafa para enriquecer a los que lo lanzaron. Este software podría significar la muerte de alguien si lo hacemos mal. Es con este pensamiento reflexivo que continuamos con el desarrollo de Monero, sabiendo que si no hacemos el trabajo con el mayor cuidado no solo sería irresponsable ... sería algo inadmisible."


Motivos por los que me gusta PIVX:


PIVX se inició como un fork del código de DASH, que a su vez es un fork del código de Bitcoin, pero según va evolucionando cada vez se va pareciendo menos a sus antepasados
PIVX es Proof of Stake puro. Es ecológica y sostenible, y no gasta una enorme cantidad de electricidad en pruebas de trabajo.
En PIVX cualquier usuario puede montar un nodo y recibir recompensas haciendo staking. No hay límite inferior ni superior para montar un nodo y obtener estas recompensas. La rentabilidad estimada está en torno al 4-8% anual. Con esta herramienta se pueden calcular los beneficios mensuales/anuales estimados http://pivx.cryptonode.co/ 
Yo tengo un nodo corriendo desde hace meses y recibiendo recompensas sin ningún tipo de problema, pero sobre todo, lo que valoro es la forma en la que esto ayuda a la estabilidad de la red. Montar un nodo no es caro y a la vez tiene interés económico (comparémoslo con el coste de montar un nodo de bitcoin y su nula recompensa). A parte esto hace que se reduzca la especulación, quien tenga las monedas en un exchange se pierde las recompensas por hacer stake. 
PIVX está implementando el protocolo zerocoin lo que es un avance en cuanto a privacidad.
PIVX ahora mismo solo está listada en Bittrex. Si entrara en nuevos exchanges (Poloniex, Kraken, etc.) su cotización puede subir como la espuma.
PIVX es fácil de utilizar. Tiene un wallet de escritorio y un wallet de linea de comandos bastante estables, y está desarrollando en este momento un wallet para móvil. Además van a meter la posibilidad de un segundo factor de autenticación a los wallets para el que quiera una capa adicional de seguridad.
 No tiene ninguna organización, ni fundación por detrás. Su gobierno es descentralizado (igual que BTC y Monero) y aprobaron recientemente un modelo de gobernanza en el que todos los usuarios pudieran votar (anteriormente solo los masternodes podían).


----------



## juli (8 Ago 2017)

PIVX lleva un lateral de entre 1 y 2 pavos con leves flecos por arriba y por abajo...de no menos de 3 , 4 ó 5 meses. Ysu foro está PETÁO de holders , ondita Digybite, pero más maduros y "blockchainers" . Sin mucha idea de gráficos y % de distribución, no me cuesta decir que éso lo tienen esquimales y tuaregs.

La rotura de ese lateral va a ser un clásico de Shitland, y batallita recurrente de un buen mazo de shitcoiners en Nochebuenas familiares. Al menos, así lo creo yo.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Copio y pego de otros posts.
> 
> 
> Porqué me gusta Monero:
> ...



muchas gracias por la exposición que has escrito... me la voy a imprimir...

una duda que me surge... en protocolo zerocoin que ventajas lleva?? superaria a monero o dash??

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 11:07 ----------




juli dijo:


> PIVX lleva un lateral de entre 1 y 2 pavos con leves flecos por arriba y por abajo...de no menos de 3 , 4 ó 5 meses. Ysu foro está PETÁO de holders , ondita Digybite, pero más maduros y "blockchainers" . Sin mucha idea de gráficos y % de distribución, no me cuesta decir que éso lo tienen esquimales y tuaregs.
> 
> La rotura de ese lateral va a ser un clásico de Shitland, y batallita recurrente de un buen mazo de shitcoiners en Nochebuenas familiares. Al menos, así lo creo yo.



qué es un esquimal y tuaregs en el mundo bitcoin?? significa mucha gente con pocas monedas??


----------



## michinato (8 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> PIVX lleva un lateral de entre 1 y 2 pavos con leves flecos por arriba y por abajo...de no menos de 3 , 4 ó 5 meses. Ysu foro está PETÁO de holders , ondita Digybite, pero más maduros y "blockchainers" . Sin mucha idea de gráficos y % de distribución, no me cuesta decir que éso lo tienen esquimales y tuaregs.
> 
> La rotura de ese lateral va a ser un clásico de Shitland, y batallita recurrente de un buen mazo de shitcoiners en Nochebuea. Al menos, así lo creo yo.





Así es, y ese lateral ha permitido a algunos pivxeros aumentar su cantidad de PIVX en portfolio.


Durante un tiempo PIVX se ha comportado bastante bien para transformar a BTC cuando subía al entorno de 0,00080 - 0,00075 y volver a PIVX cuando bajaba a 0,00055 - 0,00065. Dependiendo de lo que se apurase, cada jugada permitía aumentar un 15%-25% de PIVX aproximadamente.


¿Seguirá el lateral? ¿Habrá subidón? ¿Descenso al infierno?


Quien sabe...

Por mi parte, saqué todos mis PIVX de Bittrex y ahora mismo los tengo haciendo staking.


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 Ago 2017)

Gracias juli y compañía, tengo en cuenta vuestras opiniones. Reconozco que estoy en esto como inversión para sacarle un rendimiento económico a medio/largo plazo, no tengo mucha idea de la parte técnica de las criptomonedas.


----------



## p_pin (8 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Por mi parte, saqué todos mis PIVX de Bittrex y ahora mismo los tengo haciendo staking.



Buenas, me podrías decir cuanto tardó en darte la primera recompensa aprox.?

Yo tengo la wallet en un pc que está siempre encendido, las 24h, tiene la flecha verde de que está haciendo staking, y van unos 4 días online, aun sin recompensa

Leí que hay que poner algo en el archivo de configuración del wallet, puse staking=1 es eso suficiente?


----------



## Portador del Caos (8 Ago 2017)

Hace un par de horas, en el slack de IOTA han anunciado una "marathon" de updates y upgrades para los siguientes días y meses, empezando mañana mismo.

Más info: Upgrades & Updates


----------



## juli (8 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> TenX ha doblado su cotización en menos de una semana debido a que han empezado a llegar sus Black Cards a la gente que las solicitó y estáoperativa.
> 
> Pero lo interesante de esto no es TenX, que tiene ya un market cap de 211 mill $.
> 
> Lo interesante es que a raiz de llegar las tarjetas de TenX, Monaco (MCO) también ha doblado su cotización...



Por éso hablaba del NICHO de dese sector, y no de TenX que evidentemente, ha sido el detonante. Se paróen 2 pavos y resucitó a Token Card y Monaco.

Y sí...Monaco no sólo tiene un cap ajustadito, sino el mejor float del sector...7 veces por debajo de TenX. 

Este mes, 2demún en toda regla...y mantenido en los próximos.


----------



## michinato (8 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> muchas gracias por la exposición que has escrito... me la voy a imprimir...
> 
> una duda que me surge... en protocolo zerocoin que ventajas lleva?? superaria a monero o dash??




Son planteamientos diferentes. Te hago un resumen:


*Zerocoin *se basa en un tema matemático-criptográfico llamado pruebas de cero conocimiento. 
Tecnológicamente es muy solido, pero tiene problemas a la hora de su usabilidad, ya que para que funcione, las monedas ocultadas deben tener las mismas cantidades. 
También, es un problema si este tipo de privacidad no se implementa por defecto, ya que supongamos que si para una moneda se producen diariamente 10000 transacciones, pero solo 50 de ellas son privadas, no va a ser muy difícil atar cabos y acabar linkando usuarios. Este uno de los problemas de zcash.


*Monero *sería menos perfecto matemáticamente, pero su privacidad está siempre encendida, nadie sabe cuantas monedas tiene ningún monedero, es intrazable (a no ser que lo uses mal) y es fungible, no permitiendo distinguir una moneda de otra.
Para mi, cumple perfectamente todas esas características que cada vez van a ser más necesarias en las criptomonedas.


Respecto a *Dash*, su supuesta privacidad es una broma.


----------



## juli (8 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Hace un par de horas, en el slack de IOTA han anunciado una "marathon" de updates y upgrades para los siguientes días y meses, empezando mañana mismo.
> 
> Más info: Upgrades & Updates



Escóndelo en casa, o a la de nada, te plantan una hoja de ruta temporada otoño-invierno de ZaraHomes, Primarks y la de dios es cristo...vía Monaco Card Singapureña... :rolleye:

/ sorry, maifrén, tú abriste el bote de las pildoritas rojas.../.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 12:16 ----------

Aciertazo el comentario de un forero ayer sobre Credibit :Aplauso: ...parece que la colaboración en el cotarro GAMEcredits funciona.


----------



## michinato (8 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Buenas, me podrías decir cuanto tardó en darte la primera recompensa aprox.?
> 
> Yo tengo la wallet en un pc que está siempre encendido, las 24h, tiene la flecha verde de que está haciendo staking, y van unos 4 días online, aun sin recompensa
> 
> Leí que hay que poner algo en el archivo de configuración del wallet, puse staking=1 es eso suficiente?




Depende de cuantos PIVX tengas haciendo staking.

En esta página hay una calculadora que te estima los tiempos y rendimientos mensuales en función de la cantidad de monedas: http://pivx.cryptonode.co/


Ten en cuenta que las recompensas no las recibes en una fecha/plazo concreta, sino que dependiendo de cuantos PIVX tengas, habrá más o menos probabilidades de que te toque. 

Es un proceso totalmente aleatorio que al final en el largo plazo hará que se cumpla la media.

Por ejemplo, cuando empecé a hacer staking, la primera recompensa la recibí a los 6 días, la segunda tardó 18 días, la tercera 12 días, la cuarta solo 1 día, la quinta 3 días después, etc.


Ahora tengo el triple de PIVX y las recompensas son bastante más frecuentes, pero sigue siendo un proceso totalmente aleatorio.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Depende de cuantos PIVX tengas haciendo staking.
> 
> En esta página hay una calculadora que te estima los tiempos y rendimientos mensuales en función de la cantidad de monedas: http://pivx.cryptonode.co/
> 
> ...



supongo que para hacer staking de pivx te vale una raspberry pi, no??

te sale rentable hacer staking teniendo en cuenta el gasto de luz o sale mejor jugar a adivino y hacer trading??

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 13:05 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Son planteamientos diferentes. Te hago un resumen:
> 
> 
> *Zerocoin *se basa en un tema matemático-criptográfico llamado pruebas de cero conocimiento.
> ...



a pesar de sus pros y contras, tu estas metido en las 3,no?? monero,dash y pivx??

vi ayer el vídeo que colgó hace unos alguien de un tío que su empresa esta en las top 500 startups de usa donde decía que le molaba dash y pivx porque ambos equipos están enfocando la moneda como si fuese un business


----------



## racional (8 Ago 2017)

Yo he comprado IOTAs, creo que es una de las que daran un pelotazo en un tiempo.


----------



## Claudius (8 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> TenX ha doblado su cotización en menos de una semana debido a que han empezado a llegar sus Black Cards a la gente que las solicitó y estáoperativa.
> 
> Pero lo interesante de esto no es TenX, que tiene ya un market cap de 211 mill $.
> 
> ...



Gran observación compañero. :Aplauso:


----------



## michinato (8 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> supongo que para hacer staking de pivx te vale una raspberry pi, no??
> 
> te sale rentable hacer staking teniendo en cuenta el gasto de luz o sale mejor jugar a adivino y hacer trading??
> 
> ...





Yo no tengo DASH.

Lo que no me gusta de DASH: 

Me parecen desproporcionados los beneficios de la élite con masternodes. Si tienes 1.000 DASH (200.000 $) vas a acaparar cada vez más, mientras que los que no lleguen a esa cantidad se joden. Prefiero un PoS puro como PIVX antes que este modelo PoW con masternodes. 
Fundacion DASH en Arizona. Mejor algo descentralizado o si hay cualquier fundación por lo menos que sea fuera del imperio (el mejor sitio: Zug - Suiza).
Publicitan una privacidad que no es tal. Lo cual es más peligroso que decir que no es privada, porque la gente se lo puede creer y cagarla por no tomar precauciones.
Su distribución es mala (ojo, que la de PIVX también es muy mala).


Lo que me gusta de DASH:

Visión de mercado. Lo manejan como un producto que hay que promocionar y de momento parece que lo hacen muy bien. PIVX intenta hacer lo mismo pero va años por detrás.
Su usabilidad es muy buena y eso es fundamental para una adopción masiva.
paketazo confia en DASH y es un usuario que suele tener muy buen criterio.





Volviendo a las dudas que tenias sobre PIVX:

El software de PIVX no es nada pesado y con una raspberry pi deberías poderlo correr sin problemas. (Creo que había binarios para raspberry, pero no te lo puedo confirmar). 

Yo mi nodo haciendo staking lo tengo en un VPS Linux. Utilizo el cliente de linea de comandos que es bastante estable. 

Aun pagando el VPS me sale rentable hacer staking.



Haciendo trading, si aciertas, evidentemente ganas bastante más que con el staking (Yo entiendo ganar como ampliar la cantidad de PIVX en portfolio). 

Cuando ha estado lateral ha sido posible ir ganando un 15%-20% de vez en cuando, el problema es que en cualquier momento puede pegar el subidón y que te quedes fuera por especular.


----------



## plus ultra (8 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Son planteamientos diferentes. Te hago un resumen:
> 
> 
> *Zerocoin *se basa en un tema matemático-criptográfico llamado pruebas de cero conocimiento.
> ...





*michinato* gracias por tus aportaciones,son de gran calidad y perfectamente explicadas,de lo mejor que se ha publicado ultimamente en el hilo.

Sigo tirando por proyectos que uno de sus pilares sean la privacidad,XMR es uno de los mejorcitos,pero como ya comente su jugadita no me gusto nada,solo la hicieron para llenarse los bolsillos y luego lanzaron el discurso filosófico,pero los echos son los que dicen quien,y no las palabras que solo comentas lo que pretendes ser.asi que para mi blockfolio por ahora ni fu ni fa el proyecto bueno el equipo,me genera desconfianza.

Breve aportacion. 

BYTBALL el que valla a entrar ahora es un momento muy bueno,estamos remontando el mercado esta tan baja por que estamos en luna llena,en 2-3 dias dara un buena subida,momento bueno para entrar.

KMD aun no ha recuperado lo perdido el mes pasado,proyecto de mucho tiempo y muy solido,viene de BTCD la cual sera absorbida por KMD en unos meses creo,hay fecha definitiva,y ese momento sera crucial.

ZEC la niña (anonima) bonita de los listos,sin duda alguna con muchísimo futuro,cualquier coin que quiera implementar algo anonimo utilizara su codigo.no es que se espere una subida muy grande pero tampoco ira en retroceso.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Ago 2017)

Hoy empieza la ICO de COSS coss.io Una vez registrado tiene una buena interfaz, promete ser un exchange, plataforma de pagos para tiendas y conversor de otros tokens, además de en un futuro tarjetas de prepago.

Desarrolladores rumanos con sede en Singapur, afiliados con ARK, Civic y asociaciones de comercio.

Parecen tener un montón de comercios afiliados.

Estoy valorando entrar con algunas chapas.


----------



## Claudius (8 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta de DASH:
> 
> [*]Me parecen desproporcionados los beneficios de la élite con masternodes. Si tienes 10.000 DASH (200.000 $) vas a acaparar cada vez más, mientras que los que no lleguen a esa cantidad se joden. Prefiero un PoS puro como PIVX antes que este modelo PoW con masternodes.



Son 1000 dash, 'creo' que has bailado un cero, y en roadmap, se plantea en el futuro que sea modificable. El DAO que hace como *cooperativa*, no como corporación tomaría esa decisión.

En Noviembre eran 1000 Dash, también a 10$ 10000$
Los MN, no son un producto 'financiero de inversión' como lo planteas. 
Son una capa que hacen 2 funciones la privacidad y la instantaniedad.
Aunque se pueden ver como producto financiero.

No se están acaparando Dash, para MN, en el mercado hay varias opciones para buscar rentas pasivas en estado hold de los token. Como la que has busc ado tu PIVX, mayor que 2$ y réditos mayores al 5% anual. La proyección de crecimiento si 'salen ahí afuera' a hacer negocios, es grande, su marca comercial una shit.

Los Dash, parados en MN, hacen 2 funciones no técnicas, de bóvedas para estabilidad del token, como lo hacen las 20 primeras bóvedas de bitcoin.
Satoshi, tiene +- 900.000 btc sino recuerdo mal.

De ahí que la gente no quiera vender sus bóvedas a mercado, si, cambiarlas de manos, porque esas bóvedas son rentables, en estado de hold. (fondo de inversión o fondo de pensiones). Y nunca lo hacen con el mercado de por medio.

Lo que hay es un mercado de MN, se revenden, si miras hay estabilidad entre 4000-4500 MN. Ya he comentado que un MN desde el punto de vista financiero es como un bono, cotiza ergo fluctua y da unos rendimientos.

Hombre.. tus pivx, en 5 años si dan esos rendimientos, serás élite. 
Son negocios.., lo se.



michinato dijo:


> [*]Fundacion DASH en Arizona. Mejor algo descentralizado o si hay cualquier fundación por lo menos que sea fuera del imperio (el mejor sitio: Zug - Suiza).



Dash, no me gusta que sea fundación, pero solo por una cosa, porque no me puedo comprar *un sillón* (me gusta coleccionar sillones..) 
Y la razón principal de serlo será financiera para estar más cubiertos del la hacienda USA IRS.

No se pueden ir a Zug, por varias razones que tendría que escribir un post como los que nos ilustra el del chevy.

Comentaré una, hay muchas sinergias, entre la universidad de Arizona, dónde tienen las dependencias y Dash, ya que están consolidando talento, y haciendo actividades formativas en blockchain. ( no hay a nivel mundial devs ).

Litecoin sino recuerdo mal, tiene la fundación en Malasya, no en China.

Suiza si que son imperio.., que pase lo que pase en el mundo es el refugio de la riqueza.

Dash, es un proyecto mayoritariamente extendido en USA, el Core de Dash, es de varias nacionalidades y ubicaciones distintas.. Polonia, USA, Rusia, *España*, Costa Rica...

Pero en Q3 y Q4 del presente año, va a dar el salto a Europa a través de la Londres y luego a China.



michinato dijo:


> [*]Publicitan una privacidad que no es tal. Lo cual es más peligroso que decir que no es privada, porque la gente se lo puede creer y cagarla por no tomar precauciones.



Ahí no te puedo opinar mucho, ya que técnicamente no tengo argumentos.

Lo que sí se, es que es la única (que yo sepa), repito la *única* salvo un sub-token de eth, en la que se acaba de tomar la decisión de auditar su código externamente con la contratación de una*organización* externa para que lo lleve a buen fin. 

Lo puse el otro día. Y eso dice mucho de la transparencia que 'quieren dar' de su producto.

Y como quien se la va a auditar, es de los más prestigiosos a nivel mundial, supongo que se pronuncien sobre su tecnología en privacidad. 

¿Tu pondrías una característica *diferenciadora* de tu código en entredicho a nivel público y mundial, qué hace que puedas tener un producto competitivo y único? Te las estás jugando a una opción binaria..

Solo hay 2 respuestas, 

a) O estás muy seguro de tu código

b) O como es obvio, no estás seguro, y quieres mejorarlo.

En este último caso (quizás por lo que dijo el dev de Bitcoin), que les hizo sin saberlo un favor, si sus razonamientos son ciertos, pero no aportó la solución. O fue simple FUD.. que dió que pensar, para llegar a este paso.

Pero, lo bueno, es que el escrutínio del código puede durar en torno a 9 meses de contrato, y cada bug, viene *con acción-mejor*a.

Osea, te encuentro un problema, y esta sería la solución. Y al investigador que lo descubra *se le paga.* 
(como las recompensas de Google, y otros tantos grandes tecnológicos)



michinato dijo:


> [*]Su distribución es mala (ojo, que la de PIVX también es muy mala).



Yo para mi, todas están mal distribuídas y con los años, los especuladores, que compran y venden, irán distribuyéndolas.



michinato dijo:


> Lo que me gusta de DASH:
> [*]Su usabilidad es muy buena y eso es fundamental para una adopción masiva.



La primera crypto, que consiga esto se llevará el mainstrem, un ejemplo:

Aquí llega un empresario de espectáculos aéreos que está evangelizando de Dash (se ha enamorado el hombre..), a saco.

Llega al bar a por el almuerzo, y la dice a la camarera, te importa que te grabe, accede y comienza el show.. 

Si te pago en Dash, te doy más propina, (tip) te hace?.
El gringo le cuenta la película, y para una camarera latino-americana seguramente usuaria de envíos de remesas ella o sus padres, el : Oh men! 
Lo dice todo.. y lo que estará pensando no tiene precio. 

[youtube]NoWJLCsmmf0[/youtube]

Dash, a comienzos de Q4 va a proporcionar que varios wallet del mercado, tengan la opción de comprar Dash desde fiat, con 2 clicks, sin pasar por aml-kyc (para cantidades pequeñas) lo que implica que no hará falta darse de alta en ningún lado para empezar a usar *Digital Cash* descentralizado

Dash Core, Jaxx, Copay


----------



## Albertezz (8 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> *michinato* gracias por tus aportaciones,son de gran calidad y perfectamente explicadas,de lo mejor que se ha publicado ultimamente en el hilo.
> 
> Sigo tirando por proyectos que uno de sus pilares sean la privacidad,XMR es uno de los mejorcitos,pero como ya comente su jugadita no me gusto nada,solo la hicieron para llenarse los bolsillos y luego lanzaron el discurso filosófico,pero los echos son los que dicen quien,y no las palabras que solo comentas lo que pretendes ser.asi que para mi blockfolio por ahora ni fu ni fa el proyecto bueno el equipo,me genera desconfianza.
> 
> ...



Estoy totalmente en desacuerdo con KMD. 
¿El motivo principal? La pésima
gestión del equipo. Organización nefasta y un lanzamiento de un wallet lleno
de bugs y que deja de funcionar cada dos por tres. Sigue sin resolverse.
Puede que su precio suba, pero será sin un motivo de peso, es decir, si no
superan los obstáculos, el proyecto peligra a largo plazo.


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo no tengo DASH.
> 
> Lo que no me gusta de DASH:
> 
> ...



Llevo ya algún tiempo en esto metido, y cualquiera puede ser la buena, y con cualquiera podemos cagarla..sí, cualquiera.

Podemos buscar pros y contras de todas las coins, desde BTC hasta shitcoinX, tras cada moneda hay seguidores fieles, otros ocasionales, y algunos especuladores, y verán la botella medio llena o medio vacía según les interese

Por ejemplo, ene ste foro se ha puesto de moda el tema del POS...yo en su día, hace meses, puse en stacking RAD que me daba un 14% anual y aquí dejé constancia...la "putada", fue que al poco de comprala y ponerla a rendir, pegó un pelotazo de un 4X...y evidentemente, "take te money & run", pues el proyecto no me llamaba, pero sí los intereses que daba.

DASH...ya poco comento al respecto de esta coin, solo repito lo dicho...si el equipo logra llevar a cabo su roadmap, no necesito más, para mi personalmente es perfecto.

¿Llegará a 1000$?

Quizá la cuestión no sea esa, pues sí, puede llegar a 1000$, la cuestión es ¿por qué debería llegar a 1000$?

Yo considero que debería de llegar a 1000$ si logra abarcar un número de usuarios considerables (de 10 millones para arriba), y para lograr ese hito, es preciso el paso previo EVOLUTION...que nos permitirá que los usuarios de Dash usen Dash, sin tener idea de que es Dash o de que lo están usando.

Más o menos como cuando le preguntas a alguién si usa Java, o Linux, y les suena a chino, y sin embargo lo usan a diario y casi a todas horas.

Es un reto muy complicado, sin embargo la hoja de ruta cada vez se acerca más a uno de sus monentos importantes, y quién sabe...incluso podría salir hasta bien.

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (8 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Estoy totalmente en desacuerdo con KMD.
> ¿El motivo principal? La pésima
> gestión del equipo. Organización nefasta y un lanzamiento de un wallet lleno
> de bugs y que deja de funcionar cada dos por tres. Sigue sin resolverse.
> ...



Eso de que deja de funcionar es por propia experiencia, o que lo lees por ahi? :bla:


Yo la he utilizado de forma comercial y sin ningun problema,y voy con ella desde el principio.

En desacuerdo con que? :
si lo que he escrito es que no ha llegado al precio de la caida del mes pasado,y que es proyecto de tiempo y solido.

lleva desde 2013,muchos proyectos los han dejado por el camino y este lo han mejorado y ahora se come a BTCD.


----------



## juli (8 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ... la hoja de ruta cada vez se acerca más a uno de sus monentos importantes, y quién sabe...incluso podría salir hasta bien.



Cuál sería ? Tiene alguna fecha razonablemente definida ?

Un saludo.


----------



## jorge (8 Ago 2017)

Mensaje de BITFINEX sobre IOTA:




> IOTA Protocol Upgrade
> August 08, 2017
> The IOTA Foundation released an announcement yesterday detailing immediate improvements and upgrades to IOTA. The upgrade requires Bitfinex to temporary suspend IOTA deposits and withdrawals until approximately Wednesday, August 9th, 12:00 UTC.
> 
> ...


----------



## spala (8 Ago 2017)

IOTA será incluido en las billeteras por hardware tipo ledger,
hay empresas como satoshipay que han anunciado que cambian su modelo de pago de bitcoin a IOTA,
y muchas más novedades que están saliendo en torno a IOTA,
me huelo que IOTA dará el pelotazo multiplicandose por 40x en cuestión de 1-2 años
no será extraño ver 1 MIOTA a 12$
para entonces bitcoin igual ya tiene el triple del marketcap actual, por lo que cifras de 40 mil millones de marketcap para IOTA no serán nada espectacular para entonces.

si pasé todo lo q tengo en criptos a IOTA es por que invertir en IOTA me dibuja una apuesta bastante sólida,
ninguna cripto debería tener comisiones, 
Bitcoin fué el primero, pero no por ello es inmejorable.
IOTA se podría considerar una moneda de 2º o 3ª generación,


----------



## Claudius (8 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Quien " invirtio " 100 $ en cada una a las 11 pm del 31 de Julio
> ha ganado :
> 
> *IOTA* : 95.34 $
> ...



Pero tu no estabas en Cuba de Jineteras?  )
Más del 50% de esas las tengo en cartera. Y recuerda aunque de la vara con Dash, soy casi *casi* earl-adopter de Ethereum y de alguna otra que no voy a nombrar por eso del escozor escrotal, ahora que no nos escucha nadie..


----------



## common sense (8 Ago 2017)

spala dijo:


> IOTA será incluido en las billeteras por hardware tipo ledger,
> hay empresas como satoshipay que han anunciado que cambian su modelo de pago de bitcoin a IOTA,
> y muchas más novedades que están saliendo en torno a IOTA,
> me huelo que IOTA dará el pelotazo multiplicandose por 40x en cuestión de 1-2 años
> ...



Opino lo mismo, pero aqui es donde la avaricia entra en juego, cuanto meter?


----------



## spala (8 Ago 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Opino lo mismo, pero aqui es donde la avaricia entra en juego, cuanto meter?



siempre es la misma respuesta,

lo que estés dispuesto a perder sin quedarte en la calle,
en mi caso bastante poco, no llega a 900$, que era lo que tenía en criptos,

pero se de gente que ha apostado fuerte con IOTA, obviamente se lo pueden permitir,
y es que está claor que va a subir IOTA, si se tradeaba a 0.15/centimios el MIOTA antes de salir en exchanger, llegar a 1$ en pocos meses es prácticamente una garantía, sobretodo cuando lees el roadmap del proyecto y ves que realmente avanza y no son promesas en el aire como el scam de EOS, o proyectos similares.


----------



## common sense (8 Ago 2017)

spala dijo:


> siempre es la misma respuesta,
> 
> lo que estés dispuesto a perder sin quedarte en la calle,
> en mi caso bastante poco, no llega a 900$, que era lo que tenía en criptos,
> ...



Tengo el 5% de mi capital ya invertido, creo que voy a subir al 10, veremos...

Si el proyecto me encanta, aunque claro eso no garantiza nada, puede que encuentren un bug, y se vaya a la porra en 2-3 meses. De hecho han cambiado el algoritmo que tenian, por una posible vulnerabilidad. De todas formas leyendolos se ve que son serios, por eso invierto.


----------



## Divad (8 Ago 2017)

Alguien sabe el link donde muestren el monto que se queda en las exchanges $/€/Y/ a la espera de convertirlo en cryptos?

Estaría bien saber el flujo que lleva...


----------



## spala (8 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Alguien sabe el link donde muestren el monto que se queda en las exchanges $/€/Y/ a la espera de convertirlo en cryptos?
> 
> Estaría bien saber el flujo que lleva...



no se de q hablas,

coinmaketcap.com ?

no entiendo q es eso de el monte que se quedan los exchangers a la espera de convertirlo en criptos, la comisión de trading te refieres quizás? no entiendo nada


----------



## Divad (8 Ago 2017)

spala dijo:


> no se de q hablas,
> 
> coinmaketcap.com ?
> 
> no entiendo q es eso de el monte que se quedan los exchangers a la espera de convertirlo en criptos, la comisión de trading te refieres quizás? no entiendo nada



Quiero ver cuanto tiene guardado o a la espera de ser usado en las exchanges el $/€... Los bots parten de las exchanges y cuando acumulan FIAT cryptoworld baja y sube crpytoworld cuando se "vacía" las exchanges (al vaciarse va entrando más FIAT). Así van creando olas mientras van inyectando dinero a las exchanges.

Criptworold es balanceado constantemente y subirán cuando el amo decida y así actuarán los bots. Lo que metemos en una crypto se activa el bot de salida con una cantidad similar para seguir el dibujo que el amo le haya programado.

Por como está el juego, me voy a decantar por no moverme demasiado de las chapas ya que tras un mes de carnicería... toca festivales, sí y sí en cryptoworld


----------



## juli (8 Ago 2017)

El Gas de Neo se mete en dos dígitos.
_______________________________________________

La pregunt iba para paketazo...pero extensiva a Claudius , que seguro estárás al tanto...

Qué acontecimientos inminentes con "chiccha" veis de Dash de aquí a fin de año ...y cuándo más o menos ? / Sabeis de alguno a MUY corto plazo ? /.

Gracias.


----------



## davitin (8 Ago 2017)

Menuda subida la de zcash, no?


----------



## Claudius (9 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> El Gas de Neo se mete en dos dígitos.
> _______________________________________________
> 
> La pregunt iba para paketazo...pero extensiva a Claudius , que seguro estárás al tanto...
> ...



_A developer for prominent *blockchain corporation Blockstream* has come out saying *that Bitcoin fees will continue to rise*. Meanwhile, *Dash has a long-term on-chain scaling plan to maintain very low fees.*

In a short but somber piece titled Dear Bitcoin: I’m Sorry, Fees Will Rise, Blockstream developer Rusty Russell paints a dark picture for the world’s first great cryptocurrency. He praises the benefit of a decentralized payment system, but insists it will never scale, saying that “Bitcoin fees are only going to rise from now on. Plan on it.”

Btc, ya es como el oro, y el oro en el mundo no le puede comprar cualquiera._


----------



## Bohemian (9 Ago 2017)

¿Alguien me puede explicar brevemente el mudno de los ALTcoins? Quisiera saber más información sobre ellos para así hacerme la idea si entrar o no en el mundillo. Vengo de ser una persona que compra metales preciosos pero aún asi solo son valor refugio, asi que vendría aqui para especular, intentar ganarme unos céntimos y también a arriesgarme a perderlos como es obvio. 

¿Cómo operáis con éstas criptomonedas? ¿Con qué broker operáis? Y decidme si hay rentabilidad a largo o más bien os ponéis a corto?


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> _A developer for prominent *blockchain corporation Blockstream* has come out saying *that Bitcoin fees will continue to rise*. Meanwhile, *Dash has a long-term on-chain scaling plan to maintain very low fees.*
> 
> In a short but somber piece titled Dear Bitcoin: I’m Sorry, Fees Will Rise, Blockstream developer Rusty Russell paints a dark picture for the world’s first great cryptocurrency. He praises the benefit of a decentralized payment system, but insists it will never scale, saying that “Bitcoin fees are only going to rise from now on. Plan on it.”
> 
> Btc, ya es como el oro, y el oro en el mundo no le puede comprar cualquiera._



_

MMM...creo que no pillo, disculpa...Un reset a la baja en las fees forma parte de su próxima actualización, es éso ? /He estado leyendo algo de evolution y no acabo de pillar cuándo está prevista su salida - en su web, daban como un año ó año y pico a partir de febrero, pero creo que luego comentaste que ampliaron equipo y no sé si éso adelanta las cosas.../

Me refería , cuando paketazo comentaba algo próximo a qué podía ser exactamente...o si hay varias cosas, no sé... Yo echo mogollón en falta pasos concretos y categóricos en la escena por parte de Dash , saltos que trasciendan tras tanto tiempo en el top.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 00:50 ----------




Bohemian dijo:



¿Alguien me puede explicar brevemente el mudno de los ALTcoins? Quisiera saber más información sobre ellos para así hacerme la idea si entrar o no en el mundillo. Vengo de ser una persona que compra metales preciosos pero aún asi solo son valor refugio, asi que vendría aqui para especular, intentar ganarme unos céntimos y también a arriesgarme a perderlos como es obvio. 

¿Cómo operáis con éstas criptomonedas? ¿Con qué broker operáis? Y decidme si hay rentabilidad a largo o más bien os ponéis a corto?

Hacer clic para expandir...


Bienvenido Bohemian.

Por lo general, mercadeo puro y duro...en exchanges, todo bastante anárquico e incontrolado.

Para unos céntimos, lo mejor quizás que leas y empieces a menear algunas coins variadas en algún Exchange, los registros son sencillísimos...ya de ahí, vas abriéndote alguna cartera donde ir guardando lo que generes ...luego pura inercia y una cosa que lleva a la otra... 

Ánimo y ACCIÓN . Si tienes voluntad, es muy sencillo e irás progresando._


----------



## spala (9 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar brevemente el mudno de los ALTcoins? Quisiera saber más información sobre ellos para así hacerme la idea si entrar o no en el mundillo. Vengo de ser una persona que compra metales preciosos pero aún asi solo son valor refugio, asi que vendría aqui para especular, intentar ganarme unos céntimos y también a arriesgarme a perderlos como es obvio.
> 
> ¿Cómo operáis con éstas criptomonedas? ¿Con qué broker operáis? Y decidme si hay rentabilidad a largo o más bien os ponéis a corto?



q broker ni q niño muerto jajaj

es un mundo paralelo a la bolsa, aqui no hay restricciones ni controles, ni cierres de mercado por la noche

aqui te metes en un exchanger, que no son mas que webs que aglutinan compradores y vendedores, te registras, y comprras o vendes xD

pero si que el bitcoin y litecoin y alguna más está en algunos mercados financieros pero no compras el bitcoin como tal, sino una deuda de, o algo así, no recuerdo el nombre. Una mierda vamos, compras aire y vendes aire.

claro q hay rentabilidad a largo plazo, joder si hay... compra 100 gigaIOTAs
y 10 bitcoins,

unos 100 000€ en inversion, en 3 años me cuentas si eres rico y me das el 5% de las ganancias,


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2017)

Copy&paste de mi comentario en el hilo de bitcoin: un resumen de la historia del juego que llevamos Bohemian 

El Rey es un chulo y la Reina ETH lo va a poner gracioso ::

A finales de Diciembre me puse a informarme sobre blockchain, bitcoin, ethereum,.. Lo normal antes de meter dinero a un juego, no? Leerse un poco el manual de instrucciones :XX:



Spoiler



Tras visualizar el escenario... ves el juego creado por el fantasma Satoshi Naka*moto*... Vende motos :: Quienes están detrás de Bitcoin? Según los medios de manipulación masiva son: hackers, terroristas, mercado negro,... vamos, lo mejor :XX: en vez de informar el cambio, no, no les interesa a los creadores del juego todavía que se corra la voz...

Mirando quien está detrás de ETH ya te sorprende porque hay caras y todos jóvenes... las futuras estrellas! :rolleye:


Spoiler












*Vitalik Buterin*
Con 20 años le dan una beca de 100.000$ tras jugar 3 años al WOW ::, doble nacionalidad (ruso, canadiense) residente en Suiza...

Quien le da la beca es:

Peter Andreas Thiel 11 de octubre de, 1967 (49 años) Frankfurt , Alemania Occidental.
Ciudadanía	Alemania 
Estados Unidos 
Nueva Zelanda
alma mater	La Universidad de Stanford ( JD ) ( BA )
Ocupación	
Presidente de Clarium capital
Presidente del Palantir
Miembro de la junta de Facebook
Socio de Founders Fund
Presidente del Valar Ventures,
Presidente de Mithril capital
Partner en Y Combinator
Valor neto	IncrementarUS $ 2,7 mil millones (2016)
Partido político	Libertario (Antes de 2016) 
Republicano (2016-presente) [1]

Datos sacados de la wikipedia.

Estuvo presente en la fiesta del club Bildelberg 2015

Vitalik ha sido elegido para liderar la actualización del Sistema. Dejar morir finalmente al FIAT para instalarse en la red ETH.

Quienes están en ETH?







Nunca te has preguntado que coño hacen las mierdas del FIAT en ETH? Quienes llevan años en Bitcoin deberían de ser los primeros en estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja... y no es así... lo omiten por completo... ienso:

Puede existir intereses en que la gente no solo no se haga asquerosamente rico subiéndose a chapas que valen centavos y pocos dolares? Sí, qué duda cabe? Basta con leer a la secta bitcoñera :Aplauso:



Spoiler












Bancor es Tel Aviv....
[youtube]MCW3NWHqHgM[/youtube]



El chulo de BTC caerá y su hijo BCH le tomará el relevo adaptándose a las reglas del juego junto con la Reina con sus caballeros ERC20 + aliados :fiufiu:

El DRAGÓN está en ARAGON :Baile:

EDIT: Si no vas a jugar a comprar barato y vender caro guarda las chapas en la wallet. Las de ERC20 ligadas a ETH se guardan MyEtherWallet.com las demás chapas tienen su wallet personal, no dejes *NADA *en las exchanges.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (9 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Copy&paste de mi comentario en el hilo de bitcoin: un resumen de la historia del juego que llevamos Bohemian
> 
> El Rey es un chulo y la Reina ETH lo va a poner gracioso ::
> 
> ...



Siempre me han encantado esos juegos tuyos jaja y por una parte yo tb pienso q es muy raro q esos pierdan la partida, pero...bancor y aragon pq no han despegado ya?


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Siempre me han encantado esos juegos tuyos jaja y por una parte yo tb pienso q es muy raro q esos pierdan la partida, pero...bancor y aragon pq no han despegado ya?



Falta luz verde al PoS, metropolis, raiden, tarjetas,... lo veremos en un par de días  Ahora hay 98 hijos ligados a ETH, muchos de ellos están a la espera de la luz verde ^^


Tienen que hacer creer que el juego está reñido para que haya diversidad a la hora de obtener ganancias :XX: Todos obtendrán, pero algunos más que otros :rolleye: 

Cabe decir que es más fácil comprender el juego que estamos compartiendo cuando te conoces a ti mismo. Leyendo la información del anterior comentario ya es para que se enciendan varias bombillas a más de uno... y no me he querido extender demasiado para no escribir un tocho.

Viendo como evoluciona cryptoworld no entiendo como no metéis todos vuestros ahorros dentro... Sabiendo que la rentabilidad es mil veces mayor y la seguridad de que ante cualquier desastre tú dinero siempre estará en la cadena de bloques... En qué pensáis? Podéis ir moviendo lo justo tras una corrida que os hagáis en cryptoworld.

Sudar de las vocecitas que recuerdan Hacienda... Las garrapatas tienen los días contados y en cryptoworld solo les quedará disfrutar de lo robado que hayan pasado al nuevo sistema... De lo contrario, una RBU con trabajos sociales para todos de 4h~ y quienes quieran obtener más chapas acudirán a Chronobank. 

La cadena de bloques se creó para no acabar en una 3GM. Tengo mis dudas de si nos meterán (hologramas) una falsa invasión ETT para chipearnos...

Películas de Netflix: Primer tráiler de Bright, película para Netflix protagonizada por Will Smith. Noticias de Series TV

Veis como las van soltando? No crean estas series porque si... *programación predictiva*...

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 03:35 ----------

Sobre NEO (China)
The Ethereum of China Is Now a Top 10 Cryptocurrency and Creating a Smart Economy | Inc.com

ETH+ERC20= Suiza + multinacionales unidas bajo diferentes etiquetas + global
WAWES = Rusia + global
NEM = Japón
DASH = EEUU + global
Ripple = Bancos

Iorana!


----------



## tio_argyle (9 Ago 2017)

Ahí tenéis a ETH "parada" por encima de 300 pavos jajajajaja


----------



## michinato (9 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Estas subidas pueden también estar empujadas por las buenas noticias que van saliendo.

Por ejemplo overstock va a aceptar pagos en Ether, bitcoin cash, Litecoin, Dash y Monero:

Overstock.com Now Accepts Ether Payments - ETHNews.com


----------



## tixel (9 Ago 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar brevemente el mudno de los ALTcoins? Quisiera saber más información sobre ellos para así hacerme la idea si entrar o no en el mundillo. Vengo de ser una persona que compra metales preciosos pero aún asi solo son valor refugio, asi que vendría aqui para especular, intentar ganarme unos céntimos y también a arriesgarme a perderlos como es obvio.
> 
> ¿Cómo operáis con éstas criptomonedas? ¿Con qué broker operáis? Y decidme si hay rentabilidad a largo o más bien os ponéis a corto?



No hay explicacion breve de esto. Al contrario vete leyendo lo que puedas y dentro de unos meses sabras algo, no todo ni mucho, algo.


----------



## tio_argyle (9 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Copy&paste de mi comentario en el hilo de bitcoin: un resumen de la historia del juego que llevamos Bohemian
> 
> El Rey es un chulo y la Reina ETH lo va a poner gracioso ::
> 
> ...



Al final me vas a hacer pillar ARAGON solo por el fomo


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

Si quieres el Gas de Neo sin Yuanes has de ir a binance / {{webtitle}} - {{'binancetitle'| T}} /. Un exchange chino y de lo más rarito / ni pensar quiero en tener alguna incidencia /.

Tienen COIN PROPIA :8: relacionada, / supongo / con el ejercicio de Trading allí , es nuevo, parece que con buena entrada de ERC20 de ETH ...en fin, merece un vistazo.

Dejo link a info general y a las coins que mueven :

Binance

Assets Introduction

El Gas de Neo como un fucking tiro , en la lateralidad-parón-bajadas de Neo en su cotización , me ha valido para un X2 en un día con el que continuar todo el pumpazo de NEO.

/ y por cierto, la coin llamada Binance , un cañón también...a ver si alguien sabe decr qué coño es - ésa , ni me he atrevido a tocarla...pero el chart pinta de fábula - /.

En fin...hay tomate donde meter el cazo...a ver esos chequeos !!!  

__________

Edito : Creo que podría ser que la distribución del Gas de Neo , comenzada hace una semana con el rebranded de Antshares a Neo se haya canalzado a ytravés de este exchange . La de ventas...y la correspondiente al hodl recompensado. :: :ouch:

How Binance distribute GAS to NEO holders?


----------



## Bohemian (9 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> MMM...creo que no pillo, disculpa...Un reset a la baja en las fees forma parte de su próxima actualización, es éso ? /He estado leyendo algo de evolution y no acabo de pillar cuándo está prevista su salida - en su web, daban como un año ó año y pico a partir de febrero, pero creo que luego comentaste que ampliaron equipo y no sé si éso adelanta las cosas.../
> 
> Me refería , cuando paketazo comentaba algo próximo a qué podía ser exactamente...o si hay varias cosas, no sé... Yo echo mogollón en falta pasos concretos y categóricos en la escena por parte de Dash , saltos que trasciendan tras tanto tiempo en el top.
> 
> ...





spala dijo:


> q broker ni q niño muerto jajaj
> 
> es un mundo paralelo a la bolsa, aqui no hay restricciones ni controles, ni cierres de mercado por la noche
> 
> ...





tixel dijo:


> No hay explicacion breve de esto. Al contrario vete leyendo lo que puedas y dentro de unos meses sabras algo, no todo ni mucho, algo.



Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios compañeros, hoy mismo empiezo a darle caña, a ver, entonces no es un mercado regulado, vamos... ¿Es como el mercado OTC por así decirlo? También quería entrar en el mercado OTC pero no sé si fiarme demasiado de esas acciones que caen por debajo del centavo. Algo que lo hace atractivo a simple vista que es que no está regulado por la SEC, por lo tanto no existen comisiones ni nada que objetar a Hacienda luego cuando haya ganancias no?:XX: 

Siento mi ignorancia mediante éste nuevo mercado, voy a ir aprendiendo de vosotros, os leeré diariamente. 

¿Por cierto, que webs utilizáis para exchanges?

Gracias de antemano, sois gente muy maja por lo visto


----------



## Claudius (9 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Viendo como evoluciona cryptoworld no entiendo como no metéis todos vuestros ahorros dentro... Sabiendo que la rentabilidad es mil veces mayor y la seguridad de que ante cualquier desastre tú dinero siempre estará en la cadena de bloques... En qué pensáis? Podéis ir moviendo lo justo tras una corrida que os hagáis en cryptoworld.



Divad, ese consejo es peligroso, porque en crytp-world, entrar es muy fácil, pero convertir las plusvalías en bienes, servicios *en tu lugar de origen*
es más complicado, sin buen asesoramiento.



Divad dijo:


> ETH+ERC20= Suiza + multinacionales unidas bajo diferentes etiquetas + global
> WAWES = Rusia + global
> NEM = Japón
> DASH = EEUU + global
> Ripple = Bancos



Y España que?, el viejo imperio dónde nunca se puso el sol en otra época no tenemos nada? :´(

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 12:02 ----------




tio_argyle dijo:


> Ahí tenéis a ETH "parada" por encima de 300 pavos jajajajaja



Yo qué estaba acojonado, porque iba a llegar a 2 dígitos.. hace unos días  :XX: :bla: :o


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

Rebajitas top10 para mis JihanCash y mi NeoGas... Jroña que Jroña...

Soy un bitcoñero antropófago frustráu - y encima, eructo a la mesa...y ni la bendigo - ... :o ...es grave doctor ???


----------



## p_pin (9 Ago 2017)

Me gustaría equivocarme, pero tras alcanzar 125.000 millones de marketcap, creo que vamos para abajo

Pd cada vez que leo una noticia en algún medio sobre "record de bitcoin", o de market cap, es la señal de venta...


*Las criptodivisas superan los 125.000 millones de capitalización después del nuevo máximo del bitcoin

El precio del principal activo digital retrocede después de superar los 3.500 dólares por primera vez en su historia

El ehter recupera los 300 dólares después de escalar a máximos de 30 días*
Las criptodivisas superan los 125.000 millones de capitalización después del nuevo máximo del bitcoin - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Me gustaría equivocarme, pero tras alcanzar 125.000 millones de marketcap, creo que vamos para abajo...



Hora de tener un " Al rico ICO" pipeáo pa'entrarle con tó lo gordo. :rolleye:

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 13:19 ----------

Parece que falsa alarma y se gira..Gas, un fucking tsunami de termitas...Jroña que jroña... 

Neo, sin perder los 19 y hacia arriba...

ETH , The Godfather

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 13:22 ----------

Divad..apunta STOX para la cascada...por cierto, el team te va a encantar ... :XX: / ya me acordé de tí, ya... /


----------



## plus ultra (9 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y España que?, el viejo imperio dónde nunca se puso el sol en otra época no tenemos nada? :´(



PTC nuestra antigua rubia,llego a ser amenazada por BITTREX en en deslistarla por su bajo volumen,compre 0.1 para echar una mano a unos 20 sathos si mal no recuerdo y me ha dado muy buenas alegrias,estoy en volverle a entrar.



Bohemian dijo:


> Siento mi ignorancia mediante éste nuevo mercado, voy a ir aprendiendo de vosotros, os leeré diariamente.
> 
> ¿Por cierto, que webs utilizáis para exchanges?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, sois gente muy maja por lo visto



Poloniex es el que mas market mueve para mi es el mas visual y era el mejor para operar pero ase unos meses que ha tenido bastantes problemas,ahora mismo para operar y empezar te recomiendo BITTREX,bastantes coin y buena estabilidad el unico contra es que no tiene para comprar desde FIAT de resto bastante recomendable,y para entrar desde FIAT te recomiendo KRAKEN.

Para no cargar mucho el hilo con ayudas simples me puedes contactar por privado,no es molestia,no soy ningun experto pero para echar una mano en dudas basicas aqui me tienes.


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando te hayas leido al menos el 10 % de los que el clapham se ha leido
> ( nadie ha leido mas sobre manipulacion del precio de los cryptotulipanes que el clapham...



Asínnnn tas quedáu.


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

Alguna experiencia positiva con Electron Cash ?


----------



## davitin (9 Ago 2017)

Parece que el marketcap baja a plomo otra vez.


----------



## Panko21 (9 Ago 2017)

Por cierto como veis siacoin? Veo que no se ha meneado mucho estos meses... Un bluff?


----------



## common sense (9 Ago 2017)

Detras del mundo cripto se esta montando una infraestructura interesante, exchanges, regulacion(abogados, leyes, contratos de los venture capital cambian, ...), fondos de inversion, empresas metaleras que ahora anuncian criptos, ...

Hay muchas partes interesadas en mantener el chiringuito, por lo tanto, en el corto plazo, el market cap va a seguir aumentando.

He hecho predicciones anteriormente, algunas acertadas(ETH, ripple, IOTA va camino), otras no tanto(stellar lummens, top3 al final del 2017).

Normalmente me fijaba solo en las capacidades tecnicas, pero esta claro que hay manos detras de esto, que van a mantener el valor de algo, aunque sea irracionalmente.

Sabiendo esto, y sabiendo que lo que paso en la burbuja de internet, me parece que el market cap va a seguir subiendo por una temporada larga(meses), hasta que los numeros no tengan sentido, 500k, 1T, a saber. En el corto plazo no estaria preocupado por un colapso, porque no le interesa a nadie, y solo hay algo mas grande que la estupidez de la gente y es la codicia. Por lo tanto animaria a la gente a aprovechar el rally de los siguientes 6-9 meses.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Alguna experiencia positiva con Electron Cash ?



Había un hilo en bitcointalk donde un par de personas decían que les había desaparecido todo de la billetera al abrirlo...


----------



## Panko21 (9 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Atentos a PIVX
> 
> Tiene un soporte fuerte en los 0005
> y parece que ya ha invertido tendencia y ahora ha dicho : va por ti , clapham
> ...



Y como y cuanto necesitas para stakear? La tengo vigilada... Veremos


----------



## vpsn (9 Ago 2017)

Iota no baja


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Había un hilo en bitcointalk donde un par de personas decían que les había desaparecido todo de la billetera al abrirlo...



Y el explorer...aún con confirmaciones muy lentas y todo éso ?


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Iota no baja



Algún forero vaticinaba que tecnicamente se hostiaría en cero,coma...no sé si puede tener aún info al respecto


----------



## kokoliso1 (9 Ago 2017)

Oye que yo tengo 200 pesetacoins que son de lo mejor de lo mejor.


----------



## kokoliso1 (9 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Iota no baja



Iota sigue subiendo


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Divad, ese consejo es peligroso, porque en crytp-world, entrar es muy fácil, pero convertir las plusvalías en bienes, servicios *en tu lugar de origen*
> es más complicado, sin buen asesoramiento.
> 
> 
> ...



Hace meses di el consejo de pedir un préstamo y de haber vendido todo cuando llegó a los 400$ ETH toda su vida ya habría cambiado por completo.

Me dejo lo justo en el FIAT y lo tengo todo en cryptoworld. Todos sabemos que el FIAT tiene los días contados y no cesan los saqueos continuos (petadas bancarias...). De verdad alguien se cree que le van a respetar los 100k€ que tiene en el banco? La semana pasada ya avisaron de que no están garantizados tras lo sucedido con el banco popular. :fiufiu: 

Entre quedarte sin NADA a multiplicarlo por XXXX... lo tengo claro y encima SER banquero : ::

Sobre la crypto que representa a España tenemos ARAGON (DRAGON) :rolleye:

Sí en la escuela nos enseñasen numerología y el poder de las palabras... veríamos el escenario mucho más claro.




juli dijo:


> Hora de tener un " Al rico ICO" pipeáo pa'entrarle con tó lo gordo. :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 13:19 ----------
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y encima ligados a BANCOR... Para dentro que voy :fiufiu:




Othon dijo:


> Mucha noticia del Bitcoin en la tele... que si asesinos que cobran en BTCs que si han hackeado los capítulos de Juego de Tronos y amenazan con lanzarlos a internet y quieren cobrar por el secuestro en BTCs...
> 
> Le están dando mucho bombo.



La sociedad tiene que buscar las palabras que desconoce "Bitcoin" y quienes dan el paso a saber el juego en el que está metido Bitcoin... descubren el camino al paraíso. 

Globos sondas para que luego digan que no fueron avisados y los que se queden pillados pues ajo y agua con una RBU + Chronobank



common sense dijo:


> Detras del mundo cripto se esta montando una infraestructura interesante, exchanges, regulacion(abogados, leyes, contratos de los venture capital cambian, ...), fondos de inversion, empresas metaleras que ahora anuncian criptos, ...
> 
> Hay muchas partes interesadas en mantener el chiringuito, por lo tanto, en el corto plazo, el market cap va a seguir aumentando.
> 
> ...



Sería divertido crear un organigrama de cryptoworld etiquetando a que se dedica cada crypto y sus relaciones con otras cryptos. 

Alguien conoce alguna web/app donde compartir un organigrama a tiempo real con otros usuarios y así sería más fácil completarlo entre todos :fiufiu: 

La pirámide ETH+ERC20 ligada con otras cryptos sería divertida de ver 

Aprovechando las rebajas de última hora!


----------



## tixel (9 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Hace meses di el consejo de pedir un préstamo y de haber vendido todo cuando llegó a los 400$ ETH toda su vida ya habría cambiado por completo.
> 
> Me dejo lo justo en el FIAT y lo tengo todo en cryptoworld. Todos sabemos que el FIAT tiene los días contados y no cesan los saqueos continuos (petadas bancarias...). De verdad alguien se cree que le van a respetar los 100k€ que tiene en el banco? La semana pasada ya avisaron de que no están garantizados tras lo sucedido con el banco popular. :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



aqui tienes uno 
Gliffy Editor - Online
Pones organization chart free en google y hay más


----------



## MM Trainer (9 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mala vela final: No llega a la línea y pierde la anterior...



Quieres decir que piensas que ya no llegará a los 400?


----------



## tio_argyle (9 Ago 2017)

La verdad que el.equipo.de Stox ya da para meterle unas chapas por si acaso ::
Pero no se,no hay ya demasiados "pronosticadores"??


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> La verdad que el.equipo.de Stox ya da para meterle unas chapas por si acaso ::



Juásss...vaya banda !...Sólo faltan Woody Allen ... y el clapham . Parece una despedida de soltero del Mossad.:XX:

_______________________________________

*NeoGAS 15 $ ...526.24% Semanal*


----------



## Claudius (9 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A diferencia de DASH , puedes empezar a stakear con cualquier cantidad



En Dash también campeón.  pero, me escuece el escroto y no puedo seguir escribiendo. )



clapham2 dijo:


> Y si la gente no la vende , pues su oferta disminuye ...y si los chinos , japos y coreanos ( que son los que cortan el bacalao con el 67 % de cuota
> de mercado en divisas ) la descubren ...su exito es seguro



Mira que divisa fiat es líder en negociación de todas las que has dicho para Dash, campeón. 



clapham2 dijo:


> Lo que mas le gusta al clapham de PIVX es que no va dando saltos
> de pulga ...subidas del 40 % , bajadas del 40 % ...



A mi me gustan las montañas rusas, 'laterales', adivina porque. aunque sean de 5$, pero de 30$ o 50$ son muy jugosos.



clapham2 dijo:


> Es relativamente estable .
> Se mantiene en la horquilla de 1.90-2.10 , lo cual es una garantia
> Y solo se comercializa en BTC , lo cual es un freno . Porque obliga a la gente a comprar BTC burbujeado para comprar PIVX
> Ya esta en un Exchange chino BTC100
> Su precio esta reprimido , todo el mundo le tiene puesta la pierna encima hasta que se desateeeeeeeeee



No me metas fomo, que me vengo arriba..
eXpediente Clapham, la verdad está en su cabeza, (ahora nos imaginamos la sintonía de Xfiles). :XX:


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Crees Divad (& cryptobrothers) que entre Neo y Ethereum habrá sinergia o rivalidad?



Sí. Bailaran juntas pero no revueltas, también lo será wawes (de los ruskis: 

Servicios extras (cryptoparaiso) con dash, zcash, monero, pivx,... :Baile:

Hay tradiciones que nunca se pierden :XX:::



tixel dijo:


> aqui tienes uno
> Gliffy Editor - Online
> Pones organization chart free en google y hay más



Perfecto! Muchas gracias!

He creado un grupo en discord para hablar mientras se crea el organigrama. Se puede estar en la taberna o estar en el de chapas si se quiere hablar, sino haciendo publicaciones. Se puede acceder vía web, móvil o instalando la aplicación y es como si fuese una mezcla de skype y facebook.



Si os animáis, estaría bien un logo para el grupo. Alguien querría dejar su huella en la cadena de bloques? 



tio_argyle dijo:


> La verdad que el.equipo.de Stox ya da para meterle unas chapas por si acaso ::
> Pero no se,no hay ya demasiados "pronosticadores"??



Las mismas familias del FIAT... se trasladan al nuevo barco. Para que siga el guión marcado. Es una cadena de favores por seguir el juego... :fiufiu:

Alguien ha tenido el error con electrum stratis






Tengo marcado la opción de modificar el envío de la comisión, puesto al máx y lo mismo. Creando otra cuenta no veo la manera de añadir la semilla. He querido exportar la semilla a ubuntu y la aplicación no se instala correctamente. La app me la he descargado de la misma web de stratis :: 

Estos de micro$oft siempre haciendo maravillas :XX: 

Por google no he encontrado a nadie que lo solucionase. Estaré agradecido si alguien me ayuda, sino me tendré que esperar a que saquen una nueva versión.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 20:32 ----------

Os habéis fijado bien en district0x y el precio que tieneeeee!!?? ::


----------



## Chicosalchicha (9 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sí. Bailaran juntas pero no revueltas, también lo será wawes (de los ruskis:
> 
> Servicios extras (cryptoparaiso) con dash, zcash, monero, pivx,... :Baile:
> 
> ...



Q piensas de district0x?


----------



## Claudius (9 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Dash es probablemente la crypto mas burbujeada de todo el cryptopanorama cryptiano . Una exitosa operacion de marketing bestial carisimo ( se han gastado en marketing el presupuesto de salud de la Isla de Barbados ) pero no funcionara para siempre ...



Qué va! por lo menos el PIbx del estado de Florida. 

Bmw - Te gusta conducir
Kit-Kat - Tómate un respiro
Mastercard - Hay cosas que pivx no puede comprar
Dash - Is Digital Cash 
PIVX, What fucked It's pivx? :XX:


[youtube]DsBBR9MegBQ[/youtube]

The First, the first, the first..

Ay clapki, clapki, no ves que Dash, me tiene a mi  a lo mejor algún día lo entenderás.. 

Vende el chivy, y todo al morado, con 100$ no vas a tener un Bumblebee

Aprende de Divad, no gain no pain..


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (9 Ago 2017)

Al ritmo al que avanzan las criptos (salen unas 5 diarias) en 10 años tocará a una cripto por forero para defender la suya a fuego y espada.

Ahora hay un top 50 majo, y un Above 1050 de chapas que irán cayendo en el olvido, imaginad en 10 años cuando haya 30.000 chapas diferentes.

¿Cuantas divisas fuertes en el mundo hay? ¿10? ¿Y materias primas? ¿Y Blue Chips (acciones) de verdad?

No serán más de 100 si sumamos a todas, no sé si hay hueco para tanta cripto que promete ser lo más de lo más.

Mirad esto, imagen histórica de hace solo 3 años.

Historical Snapshot - August 10, 2014 | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations

¿Que fue de Peercoin, Counterparty, BlackCoin, NameCOin, Quark, Neutrino, Viacoin? Todas ellas TOP 20, TOP 30.

A día de hoy la mayoría se van convirtiendo en irrelevantes, su twitter muere, sus redes sociales encogen y con los años iremos a su web y lo mismo estará caída.

Estoy por mover parte de mis chapas a TAAS y que se esfuercen ellos a buscar valor, porque esto es un trabajo que requiere tiempo, mucho tiempo.


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

*VI-YO-NA-ZO !!!*

*NEO * $1,015,330,000 - - - - - - - $20.31 - - - 4.12% - - - - 8.97% - - - 149.28%


*GAS* $64,369,834 - -- - - - $21.99.- - - - - .30.94% - - - 119.17% - - - 840.28%


:8: :ouch: :: :


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

Gracias por la huella Claudius! 

Cuántos V40 llevas ya Juli?  ::


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> [/COLOR]Os habéis fijado bien en district0x y el precio que tieneeeee!!?? ::



Joder... si es que están montando el chiringo al completo...

ICONOMI entró a la ICO de
Bancor
Aragon
District0x

::


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Q piensas de district0x?



Con Aragon detrás de district0x es como ir montado en un dragón.







Ripple lateral desde el 8 de Mayo, están esperando a sincronizarse con otra chapa o qué? La siguiente noticia que pueden dar puede ser suficientemente gorda como para llamar la atención de los medios de manipulación y seguir repartiendo globos sondas más CLAROS :fiufiu:


----------



## Claudius (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Llevan dos meses trabajando en el Point of Sale para convertir a PIVX en moneda corriente para pagar en cafes , tiendas , etc ...



Ya arrancamos mal.. una birra tiene que ser pinta, y de barril no de botella.

Ya sabes que la competencia es lo que hace mejorar, en mis 'historias' me encanta que me compitan, sino no tiene gracia, siempre se lo digo a mis chicos.


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Joder... si es que están montando el chiringo al completo...
> 
> ICONOMI entró a la ICO de
> Bancor
> ...



Gracias por el apunte, no tenía ni puta idea ::

Se miman entre ellos y así se van dando los pelotazos :XX:


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham solo se fija en el NASDAQ .
> Si el NASDAQ sube , el cryptotulipan 1 y los 800 cryptotulipancillos suben tambien ...total ...es humo bit ...
> El clapham no se la juega .
> Prefiere coger los mangos caidos de la mata que subirse en una escalera y cogerlos del arbol .
> ...



Mi thanks , que no tengo PIVX .

P.D.
Me pregunto que habría hecho André Kostolany de vivir todavia con el asunto de las Cryptos......


----------



## Claudius (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> PIVIX imparable .
> Ya puedes usar PIVX en 174 paises con la tarjeta UQUID de PIVX
> 
> Poco a poco PIVX se esta haciendo global ...



jiji

[youtube]IjngOjwOrew[/youtube]

[youtube]42EN2HMUeWQ[/youtube]

Las blue-chip

Si no te digo que me lo mejores, igualamelo, y tienes pivxzero para toda la vida.
:XX:







En España, hay un dicho que dice, el primero en llegar es el primero en pacer.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (10 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se lo digo; si acaso pillar ICOs..... tras liquidar Bitcoins.



O alguna Shitcoin con suficiente red de minado.


----------



## tixel (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los fundamentos son los fundamentos ...
> La tierra era redonda inclusos en los tiempos en los que todo el mundo pensaba que era plana . La tierra NO ERA el centro del Universo incluso en los tiempos en los que todo el mundo pensaba que lo era .
> Las leyes de la Fisica cuantica existen desde los tiempos del Big Bang
> a pesar de la ciencia moderna no hablara de ellos ino hasta finales del siglo XIX
> ...



Todo el tinglado de humo que tienen en el NASDAQ no creo que afecte demasiado a los de China o Japon igual que la crisis .com tampoco les afecto de dentro de lo que cabe.


----------



## jaimepcpa (10 Ago 2017)

¿Que opináis de esta Criptomoneda?

Stox (STX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Tiene buena pinta.
Stox - YouTube


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

Entiendo que cada uno quiera que sus chapas suban, pero es más fácil aceptar que ambas vivirán juntas. Cada criptoparaiso sustituye o unirá a los siguientes Paraíso fiscal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Una vez dentro de criptolandia lo mínimo es animar a las chapas antes de irse a dormir y nada más despertarse ver si han habido fiestas buenas :: Vuestro nivel está por encima, eh! 8: A semejante nivel estaría bien saber cuando entrar y salir :rolleye:

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 02:05 ----------

Stratis: He creado una nueva wallet y sí me ha validado la semilla pero sigue dando el mismo error... ::


----------



## vpsn (10 Ago 2017)

Lo que es increible es como etsa cambiando esto, antes solo ahorraba en euros/dolares/otras divisas importantes.

Ahora por lo menos tengo un 5%, que se ha convertido en un 30%, en cryptomonedas. 
Ya no tiene sentido solo ahorrar en fiat, sobretodo por la perdida de valor anual de este, creo que a medida que la gente se vaya dando cuenta mas y mas pasta entrara en el sistema. El tema es acertar, BTC, IOTA, Etherum, Monero y Ripple es mi apuesta.


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Lo que es increible es como etsa cambiando esto, antes solo ahorraba en euros/dolares/otras divisas importantes.
> 
> Ahora por lo menos tengo un 5%, que se ha convertido en un 30%, en cryptomonedas.
> Ya no tiene sentido solo ahorrar en fiat, sobretodo por la perdida de valor anual de este, creo que a medida que la gente se vaya dando cuenta mas y mas pasta entrara en el sistema. El tema es acertar, BTC, IOTA, Etherum, Monero y Ripple es mi apuesta.



Cuanto más pasta metas y diversifiques más aciertos verás :XX: Alguna se te pondrá en rojo, no pasa nada, la dejas de vacaciones hasta que suba y vendes caro. Nunca vender con perdidas, solo si es para entrar en otra cripto en la que crees que dará el pelotazo.


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Ago 2017)

Twitter

In Vitalik we trust.
::


----------



## bizkaiarober (10 Ago 2017)

What is Raiden Network? Why Will Ethereum (ETH) Price Boost With Raiden? - CoinFunda

Creeís que Raiden puede suponer un verdadero impulso para el precio de eth? Digamos 80-100 euros en cuestión de días una vez esté en funcionamiento?


----------



## Alxemi (10 Ago 2017)

Overstock (uno de los primeros en aceptar btc) acepta alts:

Overstock Accepts Major Alt-Coins With Help From ShapeShift | Fortune.com


ETH en Bitstamp en 17 de agost:

https://www.bitstamp.net/article/new-cost-effective-pricing-and-update-ethereum/


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Overstock (uno de los primeros en aceptar btc) acepta alts:
> 
> Overstock Accepts Major Alt-Coins With Help From ShapeShift | Fortune.com
> 
> ...



Alxemi, una cuestión de la que siempre me ha interesado tu impresión :

Cuál es el rol que adjudicas a ETC en el actual y futuro scenario cripto para ETC ? 

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (10 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cualquiera que se tome un Redbull/hora es un deslumbrante CEO.?
> Clpham, ¿Tu vives en ese manicomio?
> Vuelve a cuba y no salgas de allí!.



Esas pupilas no son de redbull.


----------



## EDV (10 Ago 2017)

Por supuesto, entro en IOTA y me explota en la boca (no he podido evitar la rima). Aprovechad que vienen las rebajas hasta que me salga y entonces otra vez para arriba.

Os avisaré

Una gestión impecable.


----------



## Claudius (10 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Lo que es increible es como etsa cambiando esto, antes solo ahorraba en euros/dolares/otras divisas importantes.
> 
> Ahora por lo menos tengo un 5%, que se ha convertido en un 30%, en cryptomonedas.
> Ya no tiene sentido solo ahorrar en fiat, sobretodo por la perdida de valor anual de este, creo que a medida que la gente se vaya dando cuenta mas y mas pasta entrara en el sistema. El tema es acertar, BTC, IOTA, Etherum, Monero y Ripple es mi apuesta.



Hace unos días en una reunión en el receso tomando un té, yo no saqué la conversación y salió, joer, como champiñones, todos a través de CFDS, se vacilaban unos a otros, de sus plusvalías entre marzo y junio con sus btc, eth y ripple (que es lo que tenían)

Y tu Claudius? No has invertido. 
Me da miedo, es un ponzi, una piramidal, me lo enseñó en un foro un iluminado que tiene un chevi, de los 50, 
-(no le gustan ponerse de cero a 100 en menos de 4 sg. (ya lo decía Toreto)).  -

que hace unos años, despotricó tanto en el hilo del btc, que se tuvo que tatuar un 2 para seguir entrando, ya que le mandaron al banquillo in eternum (ban).

Así que, está corriendo como el gas, no se lo huele, pero el fomo crypto entre los clase alta está creciendo.

Reino Unido vive una ola de endeudamiento hipotecario para invertir en bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Portador del Caos (10 Ago 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Por supuesto, entro en IOTA y me explota en la boca (no he podido evitar la rima). Aprovechad que vienen las rebajas hasta que me salga y entonces otra vez para arriba.
> 
> Os avisaré
> 
> Una gestión impecable.



IOTA lleva un 73.20% en la ultima semana, que baje -3.86% en 24h me parece hasta poco.

Yo creo que a medio/largo plazo, IOTA va a dar muchas alegrías. 

Mucha gente piensa, por ejemplo, que DASH va a subir porque lo usarán muchas personas en EEUU, o NEM en Oriente, pero IOTA está pensada y optimizada para ser usada por la población más numerosa en las próximas décadas: las máquinas. Por ejemplo, tu nevera negociara la compra con bots comerciales (El de mercadona, Amazon, Carrefour, etc...), que a su vez negociaran con bots logísticos, para que un vehículo sin conductor, ya sea en forma de coche o dron lleve el pedido a tu casa. (Todas estas cosas, se negociaran en IOTAs al no tener FEEs y como cada dispositivo será a su vez un nodo de IOTA, la velocidad de transferencia será casi instantanea).

El objetivo de IOTA, es convertirse en el dinero de las máquinas.


----------



## bizkaiarober (10 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Overstock (uno de los primeros en aceptar btc) acepta alts:
> 
> Overstock Accepts Major Alt-Coins With Help From ShapeShift | Fortune.com
> 
> ...



Esto también puede ser un pequeño impulso para el precio de eth, no?


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

Cuanto tiempo!!

Esta noche os pondré con una historieta un ejemplo de porque IOTA, Ripple, Stellar, NEM, etc nunca podrán alcanzar precios superiores al rango máximo asumido por sus holders, IOTA es el más sangrante después de RIPPLE, pero IOTA esta pumpeadisima, su precio real debería oscilar entre 0.15-0.21, Es como BCH (ADE y NLB), moneda desde mi punto de vista mejor que BTC, pero la cuestión es... que hacen sus Holders?? Si quieren tener 2 años sometido a BCH pueden tenerlo, pero no pueden convivir ambas dos, una al final desaparecerá, no es ETH, no hay ajuste de la dificultad... pero bueno esto es a más a más... luego explico para los que aún no son capaces de verlo, el problema de este tipo de coins....
PD:Si alguien vende GAS, estoy dispuesto a cambiársela por ETH o NEO. Me estoy viendo negro para pillaar un trozo ya pumpeadisimo.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 11:43 ----------




Portador del Caos dijo:


> IOTA lleva un 73.20% en la ultima semana, que baje -3.86% en 24h me parece hasta poco.
> 
> Yo creo que a medio/largo plazo, IOTA va a dar muchas alegrías.
> 
> ...



A día de hoy, no podría dar servicio a 100.000 neveras.... imagínate como están las cosas.... si tiene que dar servicio a 6000 millones de neveras,lavadoras, tostadoras, microondas... jejejejj :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 11:48 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> [youtube]B98M_VT3Llo[/youtube]
> 
> Segun este chaval que fue CEO de una de las 500 start ups mas existosas de USA PIVX y DASH tienen el mismo potencial ...
> 
> ...



Los que llegan después, siempre están a favor de la libre competencia y el libre mercado, así como compartir el pastel... comparten irónicamente las mismas características que los hijos que heredan negocios o imperios... que casualidad... jajjaaj


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

*Othon : *

Lo que era el gas de Antshares , "caía" creo que simplemente por holdear. Ahora con Neo creo que es igual...aunque en mi caso - uso el último cliente de Anttshares - creo que hay que reclamarlo y no sé cómo.

NEoGas tiene 2 millones de coins y subirá 16 millones este año, por lo que la escasez actual a la que se está entrando fajo en mano es engañosa : Cada mes , La cantidad de NeoGas subirá un 50% de esos 2 millones. Al año próximo, será uno menos , 15 , y así sucesivamente - creo que los 9 millones de supply máximo que anuncia en su perfil de coinmarketcap responden sóloa 2017 .

La escasez de Neo Gas son los padres, de ese tren hay que saltar , posiblemente este mes mismo / aunque el crecimiento de Neo y que el reparto es gota a gota en cada wallet probablemente diluirá el crecimiento de coins inicial /. Lo suyo, en mi opinión, pelotazo de NeoGas...e ir preparando posiciones en otras coins - yo le daré un buen cacho a Neo la coin central, 2 TOPssĺidas , en función de que este mes de crecimieto hayan mantenido y/o bajado su precio , y alguna novedad prometedora , posiblemente un token relevante de ETH - .




*edito* : Impacto, pillas Gas en Binance, exchange muy interesante / y peligroso del carajo, como buen chiringo chinorri / 

Sólo decirte , como puedes ver por este post, que ese pelotazo tiene fecha de caducidad, ojo con lo que se paga si no es para soltarlo.


----------



## michinato (10 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En Dash también campeón.  pero, me escuece el escroto y no puedo seguir escribiendo. )



@Claudius 

en DASH ahora mismo no puedes hacer stake sin un mínimo de 1000 monedas (lo que es tener un masternode). 

Otra cosa es que juntes tus monedas con las de otras personas y entre todos montéis un masternode, pero para mí eso es tanto o más arriesgado que tenerlas en un exchange. 

En PIVX haces staking tú, con tu nodo y manteniendo tus monedas en posesión. Desde cualquier cantidad de monedas, tengas uno, mil, o un millón de PIVX.



Y respecto a la tarjeta, sí, tiene una pinta cojonuda, pero es un desarrollo de TenX, no de DASH. 

Si funciona bien, será la leche. La tarjeta admitirá de inicio unas cuantas criptomonedas (BTC, ETH, tokens ERC20 y DASH) pero en el futuro se ampliará a muchas más. Así que tampoco creo que pueda venderse como un triunfo dashita.


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Othon : *
> 
> Lo que era el gas de Antshares , "caía" creo que simplemente por holdear. Ahora con Neo creo que es igual...aunque en mi caso - uso el último cliente de Anttshares - creo que hay que reclamarlo y no sé cómo.
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

DIvad...buena la de District0x .  A mí me hacen "gracia" anecdótica en cifras, pero si se consolida, muy interesantes, el tono medio-alto de Komodo y PIVX...si lo manteienen, tocará nuevo escalón...y ojo con ese nuevo escalón , especialmente de PIVX, que lo carga el diablo. :fiufiu:

Por cierto, me encanta LC porque etre arreón y arreón, da mucho juego para entradas que luego repondrás, metesacas en pumps, etc ...con todas las demás, te juegas trenes importantes que se te larguen...LTC es muy práctica para éso . Supongo que cuando su Segwit "haga cosas" empezará a perder ese atributo , pero ahora mismo, sus pumps en seco y letargos amplios molan mucho para tener una posición Top desde la que surtir ocasiones puntuales sin meterte en mucho lío.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (10 Ago 2017)

Para los entendidos en PIVX, ¿que % anual aproximado se puede ganar en PIVX por holdearlas durante un año?


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> juli dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Othon : *
> ...


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> DIvad...buena la de District0x .  A mí me hacen "gracia" anecdótica en cifras, pero si se consolida, muy interesantes, el tono medio-alto de Komodo y PIVX...si lo manteienen, tocará nuevo escalón...y ojo con ese nuevo escalón , especialmente de PIVX, que lo carga el diablo. :fiufiu:
> 
> Por cierto, me encanta LC porque etre arreón y arreón, da mucho juego para entradas que luego repondrás, metesacas en pumps, etc ...con todas las demás, te juegas trenes importantes que se te larguen...LTC es muy práctica para éso . Supongo que cuando su Segwit "haga cosas" empezará a perder ese atributo , pero ahora mismo, sus pumps en seco y letargos amplios molan mucho para tener una posición Top desde la que surtir ocasiones puntuales sin meterte en mucho lío.



DNT es una futura TOP20 y además, puro mkt para ARAGON al que superara en breves, pero es su primera prueba de fuego, si funciona, tendremos aragon hasta en la sopa, aunque yo no creo que su precio tenga mucha potencialidad de crecimiento...


----------



## Kondarra (10 Ago 2017)

Ostras, con el verano llevo desconectado desde finales de junio. Me he enterado del nacimiento de BCH y poco más. ¿Un mini resumen de algún alma caritativa?
Espero que os esté yendo bien.


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> impacto dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si,si, cabronazo  ...mucho pokemon y tal...pero del "Pokemon" de la minería , en horas bajas bajísimas - Minereum - , nunca me dijiste nada. Es una de los Tokens cuya recuperación puede ser una bomba - o por supuesto, nada y está ahora mismo cavando su tumba - ...pero es de las pocas realmente "especiales " .
> ...


----------



## p_pin (10 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> @Claudius
> 
> en DASH ahora mismo no puedes hacer stake sin un mínimo de 1000 monedas (lo que es tener un masternode).
> 
> ...





Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Para los entendidos en PIVX, ¿que % anual aproximado se puede ganar en PIVX por holdearlas durante un año?



Pivx tiene las dos cosas, Masternodo: Necesitas 10.000 o Staking, que vale cualquier cantidad, a mayor cantidad, mejor recompensa y tiempo de espera entre recompensa (imagino que si tienes un masternodo te da las dos recompensas)

Aquí hay una calculadora
http://pivx.cryptonode.co/


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

Los tokens y blockchains que no salgan a bomb y platillo tienen un recorrido muy corto...todas revientan al principio con facilidad, pero luego, el hodl es un bluf...parejo al de Dash desde Marzo...pero sin el premio que , presunta pero facilmentemente, se supone a Dash : No funcionarán. Y si holdear Dash ha podido tocar los huevos al más pintado en una u otra ocasión e intensidad mientras todo era pirotecnia alrededor ...imagínate holdear Iconomis, Aragones y /o RLCs : Es muuuuucho cash muerto, no procede.

Esto va a llevar a un suo caníbal de coins emergentes que luego habrán de gestionar su encaje de pasta a medio largo plazo para redondear una propuesta con presencia...pero entre éso y la entrada de pasta inicial, hay un desierto inasumible en mi opinión.

Yo voy a plegar velas a apuestas sólidas hasta que las alicaciones de LTC, BTC , Neo y Waves empiecen a plantear ICOs a machete para asaltar ETH ...mientras tanto, pas palabra ...y no busco Oro...es una quimera con gran riesgo de comerse muchos recursos sufridamente acumulados.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Los tokens y blockchains que no salgan a bomb y platillo tienen un recorrido muy corto...todas revientan al principio con facilidad, pero luego, el hodl es un bluf...parejo al de Dash desde Marzo...pero sin el premio que , presunta pero facilmentemente, se supone a Dash : No funcionarán. Y si holdear Dash ha podido tocar los huevos al más pintado en una u otra ocasión e intensidad mientras todo era pirotecnia alrededor ...imagínate holdear Iconomis, Aragones y /o RLCs : Es muuuuucho cash muerto, no procede.
> 
> Esto va a llevar a un suo caníbal de coins emergentes que luego habrán de gestionar su encaje de pasta a medio largo plazo para redondear una propuesta con presencia...pero entre éso y la entrada de pasta inicial, hay un desierto inasumible en mi opinión.
> 
> Yo voy a plegar velas a apuestas sólidas hasta que las alicaciones de LTC, BTC , Neo y Waves empiecen a plantear ICOs a machete para asaltar ETH ...mientras tanto, pas palabra ...y no busco Oro...es una quimera con gran riesgo de comerse muchos recursos sufridamente acumulados.



juli, cual es tu visión sobre litecoin y como estás jugando esa moneda???
durante todo el jaleo del fork ha servido como refugio si lo comparamos con Fiat. cómo lo ves ahora??


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Los tokens y blockchains que no salgan a bomb y platillo tienen un recorrido muy corto...todas revientan al principio con facilidad, pero luego, el hodl es un bluf...parejo al de Dash desde Marzo...pero sin el premio que , presunta pero facilmentemente, se supone a Dash : No funcionarán. Y si holdear Dash ha podido tocar los huevos al más pintado en una u otra ocasión e intensidad mientras todo era pirotecnia alrededor ...imagínate holdear Iconomis, Aragones y /o RLCs : Es muuuuucho cash muerto, no procede.
> 
> Esto va a llevar a un suo caníbal de coins emergentes que luego habrán de gestionar su encaje de pasta a medio largo plazo para redondear una propuesta con presencia...pero entre éso y la entrada de pasta inicial, hay un desierto inasumible en mi opinión.
> 
> Yo voy a plegar velas a apuestas sólidas hasta que las alicaciones de LTC, BTC , Neo y Waves empiecen a plantear ICOs a machete para asaltar ETH ...mientras tanto, pas palabra ...y no busco Oro...es una quimera con gran riesgo de ruina.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero no reconozco el panorama igual que tu, aquí hay un problema, pensar que aquellos tres meses que tuvimos de puta locura iban a ser siempre así, mirad aprovecho que un forero puso una foto de el criptoworld hace años, de todas las que puso, las más fracasadas te dan en 3 años un ROI minimo de: 100%, esto te lo da Alibaba o algún gigante que puedas cazar, y también te puede pasar un popular.

Yo no reconozco a Litecoin, es una mierdacoin con todas las letras, y fui holder, Neo y waves... al asalto de Ether? Imposible, sería algo así como pensar... Litecoin.. al asalto de BTC? naaaa ajajajaja
Yo no tengo ni ICN ni Aragones, y te reconozco que me arrepiento no haber visto los primeros, hace unos días comprobaba un minimovimiento que hice con Waves a 0.22, compre 1500 para venderlas 2 ctms más caras... Buena decisión?? No, era una mierda de pasta y si lo hubiese mantenido en Waves hubiese ganado más que todo lo que pude ganar implícito de tradear, ya sabes mi punto de vista, y el crecimiento lo va demostrando, y con correciones que en un mercado como este es fundamental y necesario.

El que este dentro hoy del criptoworld con una suma de más de 2000 dólares bien repartido, yo creo que ya puede echarse a la bartola, cuando se solvente el tema del BTC... no habrá vuelta atrás, donde están los agoleros de ETHER;donde están los que decían que caería a 80 y cargarían a manos llenas?? jajaj ya te lo digo yo, seguro que les preguntas y compraron a 160 dólares (justo jajajaja) lo mejor del criptoworld es ver a los BTCoñeros sufrir lo que ellos tantas veces hicieron pasar a otros... lo que comentaba del libre mercado y libre competencia... pero bueno, así es el juego, si sabes sus normas, siéntate a jugar, recuerda que eres vanguardia y que, pasará el tiempo y los años, cambiara todo, pero esto ya, nadie podrá arrebatártelo jamás.


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Ago 2017)

¿Y qué significa "bien repartido"?

Yo también tengo muchas alts y estoy pensando en plegar velas a la parte medio alta de la tabla... Pero es que es todo tan subjetivo...
Cualquier Coín tiene adeptos y haters, DASH por ejemplo, o Pivx mismo (este es el único sitio que frecuento donde se la toma en serio).
Nadie tiene claro cuáles son los caballos ganadores y al final acabas acumulando coins por aquello de no perderte la buena.

Con respecto a las monedas que aportan "privacidad", no sé si lo habéis comentado pero yo no holdeo ninguna. Aquí se está esperando a la pasta institucional para el gran salto... Y esa pasta no quiere ni oír habla de transacciones "secretas e intrazables". No lo veo compatible si esperamos que esto se vuelva mainstream. Esto es un oasis para narcos, terroristas, etc. Y ayer mismo salía una noticia de que EEUU ya estaba empezando a meter las narices en cryptoworld por todos estos temas relacionados con "nuestra seguridad".
No se como lo veis.


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

A los 2 :

Para mí, LTC , muy interesante.AL menos hasta que empeiece a lardear de plicaciones / yo no hablo de que vayan a desbancar a ETH, sino de que su planteamiento, el de varias detrás, pasa exactamente por ahí - IOTA y Dash definen mucho más y más al margen , su papel , por ejmplo - . Además, creo que a BTC Cash le irá bien un partenair en China para todo lo que no sea optimizar su rol de Cash y quiero ver si plantean éso con alguna alianza externa , en la que entiendo, LTC tiene posibilidades.

Más allá de éso, sus pumps a la vieja usanza , intensos, seguidos de temporadas planas pero estables, molan para tener mnición a mano a la vez que holdeas.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 13:24 ----------

Impacto :

Minereum plantea un reset, probablemente a lo que tú expones - unido a la cagada de regalar las 3000 direcciones génesis a cualquiera -...de hecho, su caída coincide con ello - los barridos coincidieron, pero por éso jamás alieron de ellos, ni de lejos ahora que todo zumba...y se sabía que ia a ser así, pues ese reset era un Break ante algo 2demún...pero que se les iba de las manos.

Es clave saber el peso que van a dar a MNE1 en MNE2 . Lo que se dice pseudoficialmente es que las address genesis serán compradas con MNE1...y éso, puede ser la poya para quienes las tengan - y al preci actual, más - ...pero es una coin a la que hay que entrar con pleno conocimiento, pues su fórmula, que fue como un fucking cohete Y CERCENARON DE MOTU PROPIO era acojonante.

De verdad, y lo digo siempre : Es la coin más especial que conozco por su planteamiento - no por su tecnología - y su extensión viral y partiipativa, de una implicación al personal, tremenda.

Pero hay que saber de Minería, a nivel "táctico" más que técnico, para entender el asunto como es debido.


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

El problema de LTC es que es el puto juguete de Core, y lo seguirá siendo, es decir un modelo donde hacer pruebas para BTCore, y ya no ofrece ventajas, por no hablar de que es un pasarela rápida pero atendiendo a su distribución tienes el mismo problema que con las coins con una oferta monetaria salvaje, que pasa si un gran holder de LTC vende a diestro y a siniestro? Pues que no tendrá cantidad de LTC ni exchangers suficientes para deshacerse de todas. Yo a dia de hoy entiendo mejores expectativas en coins con un pequeño marketcap que coins como Litecoin, si veo a LTC a 100, yo vendo todo lo que no sea Ether, subtkns, Waves y NEO. Además el chino de LTC es lo más falso y farandulero del criptoworld, mira que el código de aragon como código es una puta mierda, el de LTC es una copia barata y además manejada desde sus inicios. No puedes comprar un BTC?? Compra un LTC que es más barato... (...) Si yo quiero comprar Oro, y no me llega para comprar un kilo, prefiero comprar un poquito de oro WENO, que comprar una mierda pintada de purpurina muy brillante, será brillante, pero solo será una mierda pintada de purpurina... No soy muy de monero ni de DASH (no me gustan los devs, unos por defecto y los otros por exceso) pero antes de comprar LTC lo paso todo a una de esas dos.
DNT, pasado mañana entra en el top 30 y ya no lo pillais jajaj como entre en exchanges tipo POLO o Bittrex... PartyHARD!


----------



## p_pin (10 Ago 2017)

Mensaje del 5 Agosto:


p_pin dijo:


> Sobre pivx, ya me he instalado el wallet en el pc, y he metido 2k a hacer "stake". Se supone que me va a generar unas pequeñas recompensas, ya contaré cuándo y cuánto me paguen



Acabo de recibir la primera recompensa, ha tardado 5 días, aproximadamente lo que indica la calculadora
http://pivx.cryptonode.co/

Aunque ese saldo ha quedado en un estado "retenido" durante un tiempo, de momento no sé cuanto tiempo, sólo hace alusión a un número de confirmaciones, y "minted" que serán un número determinado de recompensas que se tienen que dar para "liberar" el saldo


----------



## michinato (10 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Tio este foro es para sujetarte los machos jajajaja Yo no plego en nada, voy cambiando, pescando y reduciendo aquí y ganando allí, por ejemplo *con el criptohunidimiento yo me vine al pozo, palme 20.000 pavos en que se yo, un mes*, pero bueno, aquí sueltas un nombre de una coin....





Pues imagínate que en el próximo ciclo alcista los 40.000€ que tenias los has convertido en 400.000 y luego te viene un dump como el que hemos vivido hace nada, con pérdidas del 50-70%.



No tienes que irte muy lejos, aquí en el foro hay unos cuantos usuarios que han pasado por eso, y cada vez serán más.



Muchos de los que estáis invirtiendo en el mundo cripto, tarde o temprano acabareis plantándoos en esa situación. Por mi parte creo que es mejor haber pensado en ello antes de que suceda y tener un plan, porque cuando todo alrededor esté en dirección al infierno, será difícil mantener la sangre fría y no dejarse llevar por el pánico.


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

DNT ES EL NUEVO DGB jajajajaj kisses fro everyoneeee 
Editaos ahí la imagen de la montaña rusa con su loguito .. . Ojalaa tuviese instagram... la subiría... jajajajaj


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> impacto dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues imagínate que en el próximo ciclo alcista esos 20.000 los has convertido en 200.000 y luego te viene un dump como el que hemos vivido hace nada, con pérdidas del 50-70%.
> ...


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> A los 2 :
> 
> Para mí, LTC , muy interesante.AL menos hasta que empeiece a lardear de plicaciones / yo no hablo de que vayan a desbancar a ETH, sino de que su planteamiento, el de varias detrás, pasa exactamente por ahí - IOTA y Dash definen mucho más y más al margen , su papel , por ejmplo - . Además, creo que a BTC Cash le irá bien un partenair en China para todo lo que no sea optimizar su rol de Cash y quiero ver si plantean éso con alguna alianza externa , en la que entiendo, LTC tiene posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Me vas a hacer resgitrarme en Livecoin?? Really?? jajajajaj ::


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

Puntos de vista. Quien no compra Gold por no tener pasta, no sompra un lingote ridículo de un gramo, que sólo le recuerda aún más cuán pobre es...compra una Silver Eagle reluciente. - que por cierto, en tendencia alcista, suele zumbar el doble -.

Y otra : Yo ni por el forro creo que en adelante llega una réplica de esta primavera ...pues esta primavera se pagó , mal que bien y salvo tal vez ETH, por puro humo. Y ahora hay 2 cosas : 

1- El humo ya no es apuesta sólida, que sí lo fue en primavera, pues la mayoría fue humo BUENO que generará hechos, pues era humo de INICIADOS cuya inercia generará blockchain...pero a esta ola actual se ha subido hasta el Tato y por supuesto mucho "artista" ...y éso va a mandar mucha pasta al carajo. Ya veréis este invierno y en 2018, cuánto bluff... :rolleye:

2- El humo nuevo que va a seguir llegando distorsionará la escena , pues al principio, zumba...y ello hundirá muchos proyectos , sobre todo a nivel himbersión, en una travesía del desierto de HODL sin réditos dificilmente asumible. Dash o ETH pumpeaban cada 2 por 3 sin novendades practicamnte, pura inercia : Éso se acabó...pero a ver quién es el guapo que agunta holdeando medianías hasta que tengan cosas que presentar / por cierto, hoy GAME empieza a cobrar en su pasarela , que es una fucking bomba : Resultado ? NADA ...igual que la tan cacareada actualización y plataforma de ICONOMI - . Más que el escenario de retorno, en mi opinión, ha cambiado el de FINANCIACIÓN . Inconomi no es ETH ni BTC ... merece la pena holdear el pastizal que cuesta para los retornos que da ? En mi opinión, y con ambiente alcista alrededor, NONES. A mí un 100% anual en Shitland me parece una miseria y despilfarrar una posición de absoluto privilegio con la que muchos nos hemos encontrado - por mucho que la vanidad nos empuje a valorar en mi opinión, en exceso nuestras capacidades , aunque hay salvedades , claro... - y que es la gran ventaja que podemos tener respecto a los que ahora entran.

Apuestas pilladas de lejos, sí...pero con poderío...si no, echamos el tiempo por la borda. 

En fin...Así lo veo yo.


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Y qué significa "bien repartido"?
> 
> Yo también tengo muchas alts y estoy pensando en plegar velas a la parte medio alta de la tabla... Pero es que es todo tan subjetivo...
> Cualquier Coín tiene adeptos y haters, DASH por ejemplo, o Pivx mismo (este es el único sitio que frecuento donde se la toma en serio).
> ...



Un portfolio consistente, con un 25% buscando DUMPEADAS o Coins con altísimos porcentajes de revalorizacion

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 14:01 ----------

Tengo 3000 Vericoins en cartera, porque no las vendo?? Porque los chinos están pagando 1.20 x token y a mi me dan 0.3, fui máximo holder de TaaS, no estuvo mal el reparto, pero siendo realistas... el que no entrase a menos de 1.5, yo entiendo que no merecio la pena, conservo mis TaaS pero más por lo que puedan ser en el futuro que por lo que son ahora, ICN, no entre porque me olia algo parecido, esque 0.38 por token suena bien... Pero eso es menos que la diferencia de venderlo el dia antes del reparto a venderlo hoy, no se yo lo que dices del Humo no lo veo claro, la red ethereum funciona que te pasas, aumentando un volumen consistente insostenible en el largo plazo? CIERTO.
Pero para que coño se han creado Golem, EREC y Storj?? No me jodas, que Golem fue una empresa que en 5 meses valia 600 millones de dólares, así de la nada cual castillo de naipes, Esto es un ecosistema, dentro de la informática, tenemos un ecosistema monetario que vivirá al amparo de la tecnología, como todo, toca revolución de internet, faltaba en las monedas ( que no en los métodos de pago) aquí esta, hay gente que dice que solo quedaran 15 monedas, yo creo que la que cierre el TOP 100 de Mck en 2018 estará del orden de 150 millones para arriba jejejeje Se admiten apuestas, en tokens wagerr por supuesto  jajjajaj


----------



## horik (10 Ago 2017)

Es impresionante el pelotazo que pegan algunas, como por ej. Civic, en este caso por empezar a operar en el exchange chino BTER.

Civic Reaches New High Of $0.37 as BTER Opens Chinese Trading


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

Respecto a la áspera, al parecer, dicotomía PIVX/Dash :ouch: ...se me ocurren varias cosas y algunas poco agradables, pero no van a ninguń sitio ni seguramente vayan a ayudar una mierda, así que mús. Pero sí voy a decir una en la que entiendo la referencia a ambas, procedente y por supuesto, respetuosa / y por éso preguntaba fechas para este otoño en Dash /.

Por sus innegables paralelismos, es MUY importante quién de los 2 saque sus actualizaciones inminentes antes. Y siempre suponiendo que en cualwuiera de ambos casos, carburen como dios manda.

Dash se irá 2demún si lo hace y será jetset con argumentos y posiblemente escelencia blockchain de por vida - cosa que no es ni ha sudo nunca, en absoluto - / que ya es hora / y PIVX , con su precio y presencia de Clásico en Shitland, metería una auténtica bomba y entraría mínimo en la categoría de plata que pueden estar Waves , Stratis, etc... y en la de Oro en el ámbito de las coins "anónimas" - en la que por cierto, yo y atendiendo a su singaldura real, para nada encajo a Dash -.

Las fechas que se barajan en PIVX son de en torno a mes / mes y medio . Ignoro las de Dash. Pero éso sí que lo veo MUY importante , cuando menos en la percepción "popular" , factor absolutamente clave, guste o no ...en cualquier análisis comercial / Auqnue el ADN "popular" de Dash en Febrero es perfectamente posible que ya no sea el mismo , pues sus circunstancias son muy diferentes desde entonces hasta hoy y lo que expongan, deberán hacerlo con claridad y acierto, papeleta no poco delicada -


edito : Ya comenté que el bagaje de holders de IVX me recordaba al de DGByte...MUY participaivo. Pero ojo, de gente más madura y "tech-friendly" - que no frikis iniciados y/o pros informáticos - , con lo que dentro del escenario actual, sería un volumen encajable entre early adopters y adopción masiva con muchísima pasta y empuje que aportar.


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Puntos de vista. Quien no compra Gold por no tener pasta, no sompra un lingote ridículo de un gramo, que sólo le recuerda aún más cuán pobre es...compra una Silver Eagle reluciente. - que por cierto, en tendencia alcista, suele zumbar el doble -.
> 
> .



Yo no he hecho esa comparativa.
BTC es Oro
LTC es mierda purpurinosa
Plata sería... Dash? jejeje o Monero, pero LTC no. No te doy esa posibilidad ::

Obviamente siempre esto es en mi opinión, no obstante y siendo un hipócrita jajajja como dijo alguien hace mucho en el primer hilo, mi reino por 1000 LTC jajajaja

Si el BTC es Oro
LTC es Pirita


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Un portfolio consistente, con un 25% buscando DUMPEADAS o Coins con altísimos porcentajes de revalorizacion
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 14:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya hombre ya me refiero a que es un portafolio consistente. Que monedas son las que consideráis consistentes vaya...


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Ago 2017)

Aún sigo esperando a que corrija districtox para entrarles... :: 
Vaya cohete


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Yo no he hecho esa comparativa.
> BTC es Oro
> LTC es mierda purpurinosa
> Plata sería... Dash? jejeje o Monero, pero LTC no. No te doy esa posibilidad ::
> ...



Yo los juicios sumarísimos , hasta su pirotecnia segwit y ver si no orienta hacia BTC Cash la misma proposición de "ayuda desinteresada" que expuso a BTC , aparcaditos.

No aseguro nada...espero. Lo que saco de LTC ya lo he expuesto : Pumps desde 4 pavos y munición a voluntad que tomo prestada con poca posibilidad de pérdidas. No es mal plan para Shitland.

Creo que en general se subestima lo que una posición dominante te brinda sobre un mercado...tanto en BTC como en Dash. Que pregunten a los pezqueñines que buscan su criptolugar bajo el sol las apisonadoras que son proyectos de este palo.

Palomitas....y punto en boca.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 15:11 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Las cryptos sin personalidad , por mucho marketing que tengan detras si no ofrecen algo nuevo y mejor terminan muriendo ...



Hasta no saber qué hace Dash no puedes sentenciar sobre éso. Cierto que PIVX comulga a las claras con planteamientos muy propios de Dash hace 6 meses, de hecho, el silencio de Dash le ha ido de perlas...pero hasta que no haya algo sobre la mesa, mús.

Éso sí...la espera , corta, no es.

Tampoco obvies el chequeo que vaya a tener lo que PIVX saque y que debe demostrar que juega otra liga...que con la lengua, todo dios, campeón. EN Abril, su foro era un hervidero de gente que les invitaba a meterse su truño-cliente por el ojal, que perdían sus coins guardadas, etc...porqué te crees que cortó su salida fulminante , que lo fue hasta hundirse mes y pico debajo del pavo ? Cuando valía 75 cts tras su dump, buen miedo daba comprar PIVX. Halo de CIENTOS de posts mandándolos a tomar por culo por una gambada del copón...de la que PARECE que han conseguido salir. PARECE.

Dash tiene mucho que demostrar ? Seguro, Y PIVX no ... nos ha jodido...

A quí semos todas más istas que la hostia...pero Dash le lleva una vuelta al marcador a PIVX, como la cascada de ETH al segwit bitcoñero ó a las aplicaciones que traigan los tokens de Neo. Que no lo olvide nadie.



clapham2 dijo:


> El unico punto fuerte de Dash es su limitado supply . En realidad solo hay
> 3 millones de Dash , pues 4 millones estan sentados en un masternodo
> Y claro ...si quieres un Dash , pues paga ...





Ah...y te parece poco y tal... :XX:

Lo mismo se dice de BTC desde ni se sabe cuándo y ahi sigue, dando por culo a ti
odo Shitland cuando le viene en gana y a 3500 pavos.

Tú te imaginas las hostias que habría si Dash saca a la vez que su plataforma una Calderilla coin coo el GAs de Neo, por ejemplo ? Iba a comprar hasta Rajoy. Una posición dominante de mercado es Oro puro.

Pues ésto te lo suelta un paleto como yo en 2 segundos. No dudes ni medio de que el equipazo que tienen echando pús en silencio desde hace casi 6 meses le harán dedicado más tiempo y talento al asunto.

Además, qué cojones si te ibas a tatuar un amor de madre de Dash hace una semana...si no te mola, no compres y punto. Igual que al que no le mole PIVX. Yo creo que con las 2 se va a pillar cacho... y a ello estoy


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Las cryptos sin personalidad , por mucho marketing que tengan detras si no ofrecen algo nuevo y mejor terminan muriendo ...
> Y aqui es donde PIVX juega con ventaja .
> Para mucha gente el tema de la privacidad es algo secundario
> Pero si no te importa que rastreen tus transacciones , por que no pagas con VISA y holdeas tu fiat en el Banco ?
> ...



olvidate de nxt, fíjate en ardor que es la evolución de nxt y si que va a dar que hablar... aporta creación de blockchain padre-hijos

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 15:27 ----------




juli dijo:


> Yo los juicios sumarísimos , hasta su pirotecnia segwit y ver si no orienta hacia BTC Cash la misma proposición de "ayuda desinteresada" que expuso a BTC , aparcaditos.
> 
> No aseguro nada...espero. Lo que saco de LTC ya lo he expuesto : Pumps desde 4 pavos y munición a voluntad que tomo prestada con poca posibilidad de pérdidas. No es mal plan para Shitland.
> 
> ...



pump desde 4 pavos y la parte del dump como la encajas en LTC?? vamos, que como juegas está moneda...


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> [/COLOR]pump desde 4 pavos y la parte del dump como la encajas en LTC?? vamos, que como juegas está moneda...



Como casi todas. Miro al precio de el 1 de enero próximo...hasta ahí, y es muy pesronal, ni tocar. Conmigo el Montoro de turno puede hacer el pino para trincar este año.

De todos modos, más que grandes dumps, tiene laterales largos y aburrdos...pero vamos, que si cundo pillo LTC para entrar en otras posiciones , la china baja...pues cojonudo, devuelvo lo puesto antes aún .

Yo de lo que intentohuír es de pillar mierdas...así que palmo en mogollón de intentos, pero al principio...y a otr cosa. Cuando veo que algo da para surfear, le meto de otras coins sin miedo ni codicia...y por ahora, algo rasco.


----------



## plus ultra (10 Ago 2017)

Si polo no cae antes,creo que tienen demasiadas alt que en su momento parecían prometedoras y ahora todos sabemos que no tienen futuro,iran deslistandolas poco a poco o o como la ultima vez sacaran 5-10 de golpe.las que entren luego seran las que esten premiadas.

A varias que han sonado para entrar en varios lugares ya sea verdad o humo soltado por sus holder o dev para inflar su precio.

Podriamos ir poniendo las que hayamos "oido" rumores sobre su entrada en algun momento y darle un poco de gasolina al hilo de ESPECULACION CON ALTOIN.

Aporto 

ARK
KMD
PIVX

Y creo que a dia de hoy no tengan cotizando a estas otras ha sido falta de vision por su parte pero espero que mas pronto que tarden las implemente por su relevancia en el mercado.

NEO
IOTA
BCC


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

Me da que IOTA con la kilada de coins que tiene , la van a controlar al dedillo sin soltarla "al gran público". Es fubdamental, tanto para su posición TOP como para su precio promedio. Meter la pata es irte al mismíśimo infierno.

El resto, sería la bomba.


----------



## clakar (10 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si polo no cae antes,creo que tienen demasiadas alt que en su momento parecían prometedoras y ahora todos sabemos que no tienen futuro,iran deslistandolas poco a poco o o como la ultima vez sacaran 5-10 de golpe.las que entren luego seran las que esten premiadas.
> 
> A varias que han sonado para entrar en varios lugares ya sea verdad o humo soltado por sus holder o dev para inflar su precio.
> 
> ...



Lo de Poloniex es de vergüenza. Yo ya nunca entro, no tengo nada allí, lo abandoné a su puta suerte.

Bittrex o Kraken se lo comen, literalmente. Aparte son unos rateros, los sablazos que te meten te rajan de arriba a abajo.

Kam phun kraa y que Buda os bendiga...


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

De LTC me salí anoche con un beneficio solamente de 100$ tras meterle 100 fichas antes la bifurcación... No me podía contener más viéndolas paradas y tras diversificar entre justo antes del festival en CIVI ::

Ya lo dije hace meses, hay que hacerse con un mínimo de 100 chapas de la red ERC20 y quien pueda más, pues mejor 

En aquellos tiempo había la colección de canicas, tazos, cartas,... ahora son las chapas (criptos) :XX:

En cryptoworld han creado diferentes fases de evolución. El reino de minado lleva camino de su 9 año, le quedarán 4-5 años (espero que sean mínimo unos 10 años más, sino no tendría sentido los CPD y demás granjas de minado). Después será el boom del minado inteligente (no requerirá mineros).


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

A Aragon le está vinendo de coña el autobombo con District0x .

______________________________________________________

Clapham, si no queieres entender, tú mismo, pero no enmierdes, que el personal se equivoca : Dash será lo que salga en 2 días, semanas o meses. Han errado los timmings ? Es posible...pero depende de lo que merezca la pena el proyecto que presenten en cualquier momento. 

Ahora mismo, el resto es hablar por hablar.


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> A Aragon le está vinendo de coña el autobombo con District0x .
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Y lo que le queda, he añadido las chapas openANX.



> La plataforma openANX aprovechará los avances técnicos en la blockchain de Ethereum como los canales de pago (*Raiden3, 0x, Swap, ERC20)* y los utilizará para superar los desafíos a los que se enfrenta el actual CEM. Incorporará las fortalezas del modelo actual para mejorar los intentos de intercambio descentralizado existentes conectando las plataformas de intercambio existentes ("Pasarelas de Activos") a la plataforma open ANX y aplicando un sistema de depósito colateralizado que proporcionará a los usuarios un modo de medir el riesgo. También proporcionará un sistema de resolución de disputas legalmente ejecutable fuera de la blockchain para mejorar la necesaria protección al consumidor.



Para los que me preguntan que chapas tengo de ETH
Ethereum Account 0x9d76348eaec2e6ba6136208ad2a1e6046ced312a Info

No es todo, pero sí una gran parte


----------



## clakar (10 Ago 2017)

Joder, metí hace un rato unos satos en Waves con la esperanza de pumpeítos,y en nada y menos me estoy haciendo unos dolarcillos...

Parece ser que se está animando la cosa,está entrando pasta en Waves. Parece que tiene techo en 0,017...¿Creéis que va a romper? ¿Meteran los bots perritas por aquí?


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

"Internal transactions"....esa propinilla de TAAS, ahííí...


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2017)

estoy dando vueltas a esta idea...

no es demasiado riesgo invertir en eth y tokens erc20 ya que es la misma plataforma??
no tiene mas sentido invertir en eth y tokens de otras plataformas para diversificar riesgos??


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> estoy dando vueltas a esta idea...
> 
> no es demasiado riesgo invertir en eth y tokens erc20 ya que es la misma plataforma??
> no tiene mas sentido invertir en eth y tokens de otras plataformas para diversificar riesgos??



ETH y cascada...NO es diversificar.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> ETH y cascada...NO es diversificar.



cómo eth pete te peta la cascada, no??


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 Ago 2017)

Esta bien para entrar district0x, o es tarde?


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

En el pique BAT / Next , ésta última se desinfló a los 3 arreones...una pena, BAT era buena rueda.

Allá va...

Por cierto...el asunto de los tokens, aunque parezca que mañana se acaba el mundo, tiene recorrido a manta. Por un lado, ETH :

Al hilo del perfil BAT : Cuántas blockcains de iniciativas "sonoras" , de empresas o protagonistas con caché se van a colgar de su plataforma para tener su blockcheincita ?

Y en LTC, BTC, NEO, WAVES...cuántas ICOs y en qué términos de "promoción de híper" van a surgir para fidelizar usuarios y atraer nuevos ya no como propuesta solvente, sino con el gigadesarrollo de la cascada de aplicaciones de ETH entre ceja y ceja ?

Hay que cuidar la pastuki. Y si se menea, cuidado con el riesgo de descubrr la pólvora, que acabas en Liqui soltando morralla a precio de alalfa...hay que cuidarse mucho de perder pasta, que QUEDAN MUCHAS COSAS ATRACTIVAS EN LAS QUE ENTRAR y a los usuarios que llegan , les sacamos nuestra expriencia en Shitland por las que ellos deberán pasar, que ésto es como en la mili.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> En el pique BAT / Next , ésta última se desinfló a los 3 arreones...una pena, BAT era buena rueda.
> 
> Allá va.



nxt esta en el proceso de una ico de 5 rondas... está semana ha terminado la primera ronda... en dos semanas empieza la segunda ronda... de necesitan nxt para comprar la ico Ignis... es posible que cambie el sistema de ico ya que en la primera ronda ha habido problemas... ahí volverá a subir el precio...

al Final de la ico habra un snapshot de 1 nxt=0.5 ignis... una vez que ocurra el valor de nxt tendera a 0 ya que los desarrolladores dejaran de dar servicio en 1 año porque se centraran en la plataforma ardor/ignis que si que puede ser una bomba


----------



## Kondarra (10 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> nxt esta en el proceso de una ico de 5 rondas... está semana ha terminado la primera ronda... en dos semanas empieza la segunda ronda... de necesitan nxt para comprar la ico Ignis... es posible que cambie el sistema de ico ya que en la primera ronda ha habido problemas... ahí volverá a subir el precio...
> 
> al Final de la ico habra un snapshot de 1 nxt=0.5 ignis... una vez que ocurra el valor de nxt tendera a 0 ya que los desarrolladores dejaran de dar servicio en 1 año porque se centraran en la plataforma ardor/ignis que si que puede ser una bomba





¿Cuándo termina la ICO?


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Ago 2017)

El cryptomundo está en llamas señores. Suerte a todos.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Cuándo termina la ICO?



la primera ronda hoy o mañana, la última ronda el 14 octubre


en esta página podéis ver el calendario del resto de rondas y en qué consiste la ico y el snapshot

ICO | Jelurida


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Ago 2017)

Impresionante districtOx, no se deja meter mano. 
Al menos ha tirado de Aragon, que la pillé en mínimo por el fomo de Divad :Baile::Baile:


----------



## Kondarra (10 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> El cryptomundo está en llamas señores. Suerte a todos.





En llamas ¿en qué sentido? Ya digo que estoy algo out...


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

Ya van avisando... ::

Coco Revealed: Microsoft, JPMorgan & More Demo Blockchain-Boosting Tech - CoinDesk

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 19:40 ----------




tio_argyle dijo:


> Impresionante districtOx, no se deja meter mano.
> Al menos ha tirado de Aragon, que la pillé en mínimo por el fomo de Divad :Baile::Baile:



Creo ahora es el momento de posicionarse en las chapas para cuando den el pistoletazo de salida la gran mayoría subirán al unisono. Mantendrán el equilibrio en todo momento :rolleye:


----------



## Claudius (10 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y claro ...si quieres un Dash , pues paga ...



Efectivamente, como en Bitcoin. Tanto que despotricas, no te recuerdas hace 5 años? no recuerdas, tus charlas con mojón? Ya te lo recuerdo, yo...



clapham2 dijo:


> Hasta que un dia la gente diga ...y por que tengo que pagar 200 $ por algo que hace lo mismo que algo que vale 2 $ ?



Evectivamente. Algo, no. 
843 token, según coinmarketcap hacen lo mismo. Tu sabrás especulator porque compras, y saltas de token cada 72h, yo invierto. 

Analiza que es gente en este sub-mercado...  y a lo mejor hallas la respuesta.



clapham2 dijo:


> PIVX , ademas de transacciones rapidisimas , es anonima ...
> Puedes mandar 10 mil $ desde Pekin a Caracas y desde Caracas a Moscu sin que se entere nadie .
> Cuando el cryptouniverso sea 5-10 veces mayor hacienda va a querer su tajada y entonces la gente valorara mas el Anonimato



Como Zcash es más guay.

No obstante como eres gurú, me has convencido, voy a comprar, pero no para invertir, sino para *divertirme..* :o :fiufiu: :fiufiu:  are you understand?


----------



## bmbnct (10 Ago 2017)

Sabéis si esta disponible el token ETH de SALT?
Encuentro poca información al respecto. Se que Taas les ha dado 2xx BTC. Pero no se si cualquier inversor puede hacerse con unos.


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

Para cualquiera que dude de los listos que están en ETH
Russia's Ministry of Health Is Launching a Blockchain Pilot - CoinDesk


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Impresionante districtOx, no se deja meter mano.
> Al menos ha tirado de Aragon, que la pillé en mínimo por el fomo de Divad :Baile::Baile:





Negrofuturo dijo:


> Así como si nada, USA está a 3,2,1,0 sw ponerse OnFire.
> 
> Vamos a tener un .... Hasta finales de Octubre, o hasta finales de año o hasta finales de decenio... de rebajas, REBAJAS, REBAJAS.
> 
> ...



Corrección en el FIAT es MACROFESTIVAL EN CRIPTOLANDIA!!!

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Claudius (10 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo de lo que intentohuír es de pillar mierdas...así que palmo en mogollón de intentos, pero al principio...y a otr cosa. Cuando veo que algo da para surfear, le meto de otras coins sin miedo ni codicia...y por ahora, algo rasco.


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (10 Ago 2017)

Hola a todos. Creo que este es mi primer comentario en este hilo tan interesante, que llevo siguiendo varios meses pero nunca me ha dado por decir nada.

El caso es que alguien por ahí decía que IOTA la ve ultra pumpeada y es la misma sensación que me da a mí. Sí, que es una moneda que parece muy bonita y tal, pero lleva solo unos meses de vida y todo el mundo, aquí y en reddit, dice que es cojonuda. Pero miras el supply y son casi 3.000 millones de monedas. 3.000 millones! Y luego miras monedas del mismo precio y te encuentras con Wings que tiene un supply de 89 millones.

Entonces algo falla. Veo cuatro opciones: 1. Wings está muy barata, 2. IOTA está muy cara, 3. IOTA es tan genial que compensa la diferencia de precio y 4. Wings es basura que nadie quiere.

Por qué debería comprar IOTA en vez de Wings?


----------



## common sense (10 Ago 2017)

Porque es importante el numero total de tokens de IOTA vs wings?

Cambiando de tercio:
IOTA, no es genial todavia, es solo una mezcla de tecnologias experimentales, pero el diseño tiene el potencial para serlo, porque la solucion que propone es muy elegante. En la mayoria de las otras cryptos, tienes que elegir entre volumen de transacciones, rapidez de transacciones y tamaño de las comisiones. 

El white paper de IOTA, dice que esta tecnologia(tangle) cuantas mas transacciones hay, mas rapidas son las verificaciones, siendo las comisiones cero. Lo unico que pagas es ciclos de procesador para confirmar transacciones de otros. Lo que desde el punto de vista de una solucion en papel, tiene todo el sentido del mundo.

A esto le añades quantum proof, y privacidad, ahi es nada.

Pero ademas de esto soluciona un problema real(bueno unos cuantos) que hace posible el Internet de las cosas(IoT). Y no hay ningun paper que pueda competir con esto, que yo sepa al menos.

Ahora, poner todas estas piezas en su sitio y que funcionen, todavia no se ha hecho, mira este link: Upgrades & Updates
(hay una potencial vulnerabilidad en uno de los algoritmos)
pero si llegan a encajar, uffff, estamos hablando de una nueva internet, no de la informacion, pero de valor. No sabria valorar donde se iria el marketcap...


----------



## djun (10 Ago 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Porque es importante el numero total de tokens de IOTA vs wings?



El número total de coins siempre es importante. No puede valer igual una coin con un total supply de 3 mil millones, que si esa misma coin sólo tuviera un total supply de 3 milones. No vale lo mismo el oro si es escaso como si es abundante.


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Y lo que le queda, he añadido las chapas openANX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya cartera de subtkns de ETH, chapó, te vas a poner bien berraco dentro de unos añitos jajaja abarcas todo el sistema, alomejor habrías de meterle mas chapas de computo y almacenamiento, pero vamos es una cartera impresionante, El ether es el pago de TaaS?? jajajaja porque choca


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (10 Ago 2017)

Me sorprende que no sepamos ver que diablos está pasando con NEO y OmiseGo, a este ritmo se meten en TOP 5, TOP 10 respectivamente en pocas sesiones.

Neo es de origen chino y OmiseGo, sino recuerdo mal, de Singapur. La wallet de Neo por lo poco que vi me pareció muy resultona, y en OmiseGo no pude entrar al no tener cuenta en los traders que la venden.

¿Los chinos se han vuelto locos o realmente estas monedas son un nuevo paradigma?


----------



## impacto (10 Ago 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Porque es importante el numero total de tokens de IOTA vs wings?



La oferta monetaria es después del proyecto lo más importante en criptos. A nivel financiero es la gran clave del sistema capitalista.

Edito: Me refiero al nivel para valorar la inversión, no si la quieres para ser user xD

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 23:09 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me sorprende que no sepamos ver que diablos está pasando con NEO y OmiseGo, a este ritmo se meten en TOP 5, TOP 10 respectivamente en pocas sesiones.
> 
> Neo es de origen chino y OmiseGo, sino recuerdo mal, de Singapur. La wallet de Neo por lo poco que vi me pareció muy resultona, y en OmiseGo no pude entrar al no tener cuenta en los traders que la venden.
> 
> ¿Los chinos se han vuelto locos o realmente estas monedas son un nuevo paradigma?



Igual se intuye la caida del BTC original, y hay gente que dice... porque ahogarme con el barco si hay un monton de lujosos botes a mi alrededor... ::


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2017)

EL billón /yanki/ trasciende el top 10.


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

Aunque dos chapas hagan lo mismo no solo hay que tener en cuenta su valor, sino la aceptación que tiene entre las masas + los intereses de los bots 

@impacto: El ETH lo guarda todo ::


----------



## Albertezz (11 Ago 2017)

Un Hombre de Provecho dijo:


> Hola a todos. Creo que este es mi primer comentario en este hilo tan interesante, que llevo siguiendo varios meses pero nunca me ha dado por decir nada.
> 
> El caso es que alguien por ahí decía que IOTA la ve ultra pumpeada y es la misma sensación que me da a mí. Sí, que es una moneda que parece muy bonita y tal, pero lleva solo unos meses de vida y todo el mundo, aquí y en reddit, dice que es cojonuda. Pero miras el supply y son casi 3.000 millones de monedas. 3.000 millones! Y luego miras monedas del mismo precio y te encuentras con Wings que tiene un supply de 89 millones.
> 
> ...



A estas alturas de la pelicula con estas dudas? que conste q no lo digo por ti en exclusiva xq hay más gente en este hilo que sigue sin entenderlo.

Os pensáis que el precio es todo, comparáis peras con manzanas, y también os pensáis que el supply es importante, que cuanto más pequeño y exclusivo, mejor.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Da exactamente lo mismo si una moneda tiene un supply de 100 tokens o de 1000 millones. Da exactamente igual. Si tiene 100 tokens cada token valdrá 10k$ y si tiene 1000 millones cada token valdrá 0.0000000001. En proporción es el mismo precio.

Lo único importante es el market cap. tenedlo bien claro. El marketcap está relacoinado proporcionalmente con el precio del token, si cuando metes dinero a una coin, despues, el marketcap se multiplica por 5, habrás ganado más o menos 5 veces tu inversión, dando igual si el token vale 10 o 1000000 euros, porque habrás obtenido un nº de tokens proporcional a tu inversión.


----------



## Antonius Block (11 Ago 2017)

Por experiencia pasada, cuando la bolsa va a la baja las criptomonedas suben. Se comportan como valores refugio, por extraño que parezca.


----------



## p_pin (11 Ago 2017)

Joder como me he perdido lo de neo

Cuando estaba en la resistencia em torno a 49.000 digo, vaa es arriesgado, y así cada vez que la miro, veo que sube y sube y yo pensando que ya está muy arriba, y pienso, joder no entro a ver si baja un poco, y nada no hay manera, corriendo tras el precio, que pasada

Y mientras yo "holdeando" las putas ripple, que jarto me tienen


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

No sé cuantas mil coins ??? ..."ES EL FIAT, ESTÚPIDO !!! "

La castuza ha tomado posiciones. Programatas y pajilleros acneados de internék eran el peaje necesario. Bah...4 putos muertos de jambre ...

Ahora el repositorio a la mayor estafa creada en la tierra ya está niquelado . Van a conseguir que el reset sea perseguido con Deseo en lugar de cercenado con odio y guillotinas.

Shitland va a ser como aquellas huchas del domund , con los billetes saliendo por fuera. Van a enterrar la papelada, increíble...sin que el personal pida siquiera el libro de reclamaciones. No jodas que no es genial...


/ por cierto., cómo se va a poner la Ancla Dorada - incluso antes de ser oficialmente ancla - /.


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (11 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Da exactamente lo mismo si una moneda tiene un supply de 100 tokens o de 1000 millones. Da exactamente igual. Si tiene 100 tokens cada token valdrá 10k$ y si tiene 1000 millones cada token valdrá 0.0000000001. En proporción es el mismo precio.



Bueno, es que yo he comparado monedas con aproximadamente el mismo precio. Lo que pasa es que una tiene un supply 30 veces mayor que la otra. Por eso creo que está sobrevalorada. Y más si no sabemos si la moneda funciona y hace lo que dicen que hace.

Para mí no hay debate. Yo he comprado Wings. Pero soy un paleto en esto de las criptos y por eso me interesaba vuestra opinión sobre el precio de IOTA porque se está hablando de ella ultimamente como si fuera la leche y parece que nadie se fija en el precio. Que igual es la leche, pero a precio de oro. Yo estoy acostumbrado a la bolsa y para mí es evidente que está sobrevalorado, pero igual me estoy perdiendo algo.


----------



## Claudius (11 Ago 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Pero ademas de esto soluciona un problema real(bueno unos cuantos) que hace posible el Internet de las cosas(IoT). Y no hay ningun paper que pueda competir con esto, que yo sepa al menos.



Pienso que para un futuro, existirá ' tecnologías/protocolos' que de una forma u otra interconecten las BC un 'tcp/ip BC', hay inventos en esa línea ya..

Para el IoT, con posibles 'millones y millones' de dispositivos conectados a Internet, conectados a un punto 'centralizado' un fallo y game over.


----------



## impacto (11 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> A estas alturas de la pelicula con estas dudas? que conste q no lo digo por ti en exclusiva xq hay más gente en este hilo que sigue sin entenderlo.
> 
> Os pensáis que el precio es todo, comparáis peras con manzanas, y también os pensáis que el supply es importante, que cuanto más pequeño y exclusivo, mejor.
> 
> ...



Para nada, el mkc es orientativo, de hecho el valor del total del supply de la red tiende a ser muy inferior al mkc real. Si tienes 40.000 BTC venderas el primero a tanto, pero creeme el último no lo vas a vender a ese precio. EL SUPPLY ES REAL, y te hace la estimación de oferta y de su politica monetaria futura, porque esta determinada en la inmensa mayoria de las coins. La distribucion de la oferta monetaria es clave, una moneda con una politica monetaria deficiente nunca llegará a buen puerto, el problema de hacerte un x100 desde el precio de la ICO indica que el precio de la "empresa" por llamarlo de alguna manera que representa IOTA se ha multiplicado por x100, el interes por IOTA tambien?? Lo dudo. Demasiados tokens por ahí, alguien tiene cifras de IOTA?? Cuanto a costado levantarse una red de 1500 millones? En unos añitos tienes una red en valor similar a la ultima empresa del Ibex 35. Monedas con buenas politicas de reparto?? BCH y ETC, por lo menos lo mas espontáneo posible.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 01:23 ----------

Por cierto el marketcap se haya haciendo: Precio x Numero de tokens, osea que , incluso atendiendo a tu forma de verlo,.,, importante si sera, pero bueno...


----------



## Albertezz (11 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Para nada, el mkc es orientativo, de hecho el valor del total del supply de la red tiende a ser muy inferior al mkc real. Si tienes 40.000 BTC venderas el primero a tanto, pero creeme el último no lo vas a vender a ese precio. EL SUPPLY ES REAL, y te hace la estimación de oferta y de su politica monetaria futura, porque esta determinada en la inmensa mayoria de las coins. La distribucion de la oferta monetaria es clave, una moneda con una politica monetaria deficiente nunca llegará a buen puerto, el problema de hacerte un x100 desde el precio de la ICO indica que el precio de la "empresa" por llamarlo de alguna manera que representa IOTA se ha multiplicado por x100, el interes por IOTA tambien?? Lo dudo. Demasiados tokens por ahí, alguien tiene cifras de IOTA?? Cuanto a costado levantarse una red de 1500 millones? En unos añitos tienes una red en valor similar a la ultima empresa del Ibex 35. Monedas con buenas politicas de reparto?? BCH y ETC, por lo menos lo mas espontáneo posible.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 01:23 ----------
> 
> Por cierto el marketcap se haya haciendo: Precio x Numero de tokens, osea que , incluso atendiendo a tu forma de verlo,.,, importante si sera, pero bueno...




Debo ser muy tonto porque del primer parrafo no te he entendido una mierda, has juntado frases sin sentido con otros temas que no tienen nada que ver.

Vuelvo a repetirlo, puedes hacer la prueba, vete mirando monedas que tengan mas o menos el mismo supply y que hayan estado todas en el top 100, verás como siempre, siempre, siempre, esas monedas han ido repitiendo el mismo precio por token a lo largo del recorrido de sus market caps.

Insisto, que haya mil o mil millones de tokens da lo mismo, cuanto tu inviertes en XEM y el token está a 0.00000001$, com 1 btc compras mogollón de tokens. Si el market cap hace un x5, tu ganas un x5.
Si compras mysterium a 1.5$ que está ahora y que tiene un supply de 20 millones casi, con esos mil euros, cuando el market cap llegue a 150M (ahora está casi a 30M), habrás ganado un x5 de tu inversión.

No hay más vuelta que darle porque así se comportan todas las coins.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 01:52 ----------




Un Hombre de Provecho dijo:


> Bueno, es que yo he comparado monedas con aproximadamente el mismo precio. Lo que pasa es que una tiene un supply 30 veces mayor que la otra. Por eso creo que está sobrevalorada. Y más si no sabemos si la moneda funciona y hace lo que dicen que hace.
> 
> Para mí no hay debate. Yo he comprado Wings. Pero soy un paleto en esto de las criptos y por eso me interesaba vuestra opinión sobre el precio de IOTA porque se está hablando de ella ultimamente como si fuera la leche y parece que nadie se fija en el precio. Que igual es la leche, pero a precio de oro. Yo estoy acostumbrado a la bolsa y para mí es evidente que está sobrevalorado, pero igual me estoy perdiendo algo.




Yo esque no le veo el sentido a comprar 2 monedas con un market cap tan diferente.
Haz una cosa, ahora wings vale 0.6$ y tiene 50 millones de cap, imaginate que sale la beta de la plataforma mañana, despues la versión final y a todo el mundo le encanta y es la polla. Se mete en el top 10, llega al Billon de dolares en market cap con 89 millones de tokens, similar a QTUM.
Sabes a q precio estaría? pues sería x2 y x10, osea un x20. Wings con 1B de cap valdría 12$ y anda que casualidad, QTUM, con unos cuantos millones de tokens menos, vale 16.5$, no véis que todas las coins llevan el mismo patrón de proporcionalidad y que todas acaban valiendo lo mismo según el nº de tokens y el mcap que tengan en cada momento?


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (11 Ago 2017)

Albertezz, si entiendo lo que me quieres decir con lo del marketcap, pero el marketcap supongo que es multiplicar el precio por los tokens. Los tokens sabemos cuantos hay, la variable es el precio. Y el precio como se forma? Pues me imagino que, corrígeme si me equivoco, se forma con la oferta y la demanda. Si la oferta es baja porque hay pocos tokens el precio subirá más deprisa que si la oferta es 30 veces mayor, no?


----------



## mudj (11 Ago 2017)

Ya pregunte una vez pero por si hay gente nuevamente que me pueda hablar sobre Onecoin Onelife. Que os parece?


----------



## EDV (11 Ago 2017)

Creo que me voy a salir de ICN que está cayendo a plomo ahora mismo y lleva días mal. Aprovecharé ese dinerillo en otras más interesantes, no he perdido demasiado aún.

Probablemente suba como un cohete en cuanto confirme mi salida.

Da hasta ganas de entrar en NEO para rascar la megasubida pero fijo que entro y entonces sigue cayendo xD


----------



## vpsn (11 Ago 2017)

900 euros en iota y en 2 dias ya tengo 1050.
Suerte que no meti en AMD.


----------



## hoppe (11 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Alxemi, una cuestión de la que siempre me ha interesado tu impresión :
> 
> Cuál es el rol que adjudicas a ETC en el actual y futuro scenario cripto para ETC ?
> 
> Un saludo.



Me uno a la pregunta.

Por lo que he leído, ETC no están quietos, quieren diferenciarse de Eth. Nuevos devs, nuevo wallet (Emerald, aún en beta), Scala (un nuevo cliente para aumentar la seguridad y la velocidad) y además quieren introducirse en el mundo del IoT.


----------



## Kukulkam (11 Ago 2017)

horik dijo:


> Es impresionante el pelotazo que pegan algunas, como por ej. Civic, en este caso por empezar a operar en el exchange chino BTER.
> 
> Civic Reaches New High Of $0.37 as BTER Opens Chinese Trading



Ojo a Bter, los withdrawl se quedan stucked

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Qué hacen en Bittrex con los BTC Cash ?

Creo que me han pasado a BTC los que he ido acumulando allí durante una semana. Y anteanoche intenté rerirarlos a mi wallet y me lo impidió por pasar el lçímite diario de withdravals, cuando no había sacado NADA , de ninguna coin.

Puede ser que operen "a pufo" y cada equis tiempo reseteen a BTC si no les llega ? 

Alguien sabe algo ? Algún exchange que opere normal con esta moneda ?


( por supuesto, te "pagan" cuando sus Bitcoins valen un huevo y los Jihan Cash una puta mierda, claro.../


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Ago 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Creo que me voy a salir de ICN que está cayendo a plomo ahora mismo y lleva días mal. Aprovecharé ese dinerillo en otras más interesantes, no he perdido demasiado aún.
> 
> Probablemente suba como un cohete en cuanto confirme mi salida.
> 
> Da hasta ganas de entrar en NEO para rascar la megasubida pero fijo que entro y entonces sigue cayendo xD



En mi opinión si haces eso estarías cometiendo 2 errores:
1.salirte en perdidas de un proyecto sólido
2.comprar el top de un proyecto en plena subida.

Es tu dinero... Tu decisión.

Increíble lo de NEO. Me salí en 20$ con buenas ganancias pero ni de coña me imaginaba esto... Supongo que nadie. Lo que hace el marketing y el FOMO...


Lo de GAME un buy the rumors sell the news de manual. Seguiremos holdeando, increíble que está coin no llegue a 3 pavos.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Ojo a Bter, los withdrawl se quedan stucked
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



tienes la nyc hecha y el 2fa activado??


----------



## jashita (11 Ago 2017)

Otro palo en las ruedas de Poloniex: han vuelto a deshabilitar las entradas y salidas de BTS. Se rumorea que están faltos de liquidez por haber perdido las claves del cold-wallet de BTS en el que tienen millones. Hace 11 meses que no se mueve ese wallet propiedad de Poloniex.


----------



## traianus (11 Ago 2017)

Sigan la carrera hacia la luna...
en CryptoCurrency.ph Race


----------



## michinato (11 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Y lo que le queda, he añadido las chapas openANX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





@Divad:


 creo que estás como una cabra
 a pesar de lo anterior, también creo que puedes acabar siendo bastante rico


----------



## Divad (11 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> @Divad:
> 
> 
> creo que estás como una cabra
> a pesar de lo anterior, también creo que puedes acabar siendo bastante rico



Si uno no estuviese como una cabra nos estaríamos mirando los unos a los otros sin hacer nada.

He tenido la oportunidad de meter pasta en el nuevo juego creado por los listos. Lo único que puede pasar es que salga todo como la seda 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> En mi opinión si haces eso estarías cometiendo 2 errores:
> 1.salirte en perdidas de un proyecto sólido
> 2.comprar el top de un proyecto en plena subida.
> 
> ...



Yo me salí en el mismo sitio que tú, aún estoy tirándome de los pelos.

Por cierto, GAS se desinfla, la otra le seguirá en breve. Habrá que tener cash por si corrije fuerte.


----------



## vpsn (11 Ago 2017)

renydisima pelea entre NEO y IOTA, la gente sigue tirando dinero contra la pantalla y yo feliz.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Ojo que si no corta esta tendencia, Lunyr puede ponerse muy sexy...gran pinta para ir promediando aún sin estar dentro.

Lunyr

Float ajustadísimo , a la antigua usanza , y proyecto seductor que puede atrapar a cualquiera que eche un vistazo su web , perfil de CMcap o hilo oficial...La hostia puede ser de espanto si esos factores la pongan "de modita " y actvada en el top100 a poco que le entre, saltará como una cabra.

Si sube al top 100 proyecto atractivo y de caché que nunca dejará de sumar adeptos, puede convetirse en un clásico, una joyita marca de la casa.

Aroma a ilusión , talento y trabajo hecho agusto. A poco que consolide su propuesta, réditos limpios y para laaaargo tiempo. 

OPS !!! Lunyr Token Holders and Distribution Chart


----------



## impacto (11 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Debo ser muy tonto porque del primer parrafo no te he entendido una mierda, has juntado frases sin sentido con otros temas que no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Vuelvo a repetirlo, puedes hacer la prueba, vete mirando monedas que tengan mas o menos el mismo supply y que hayan estado todas en el top 100, verás como siempre, siempre, siempre, esas monedas han ido repitiendo el mismo precio por token a lo largo del recorrido de sus market caps.
> 
> ...





No se le puede hacer entender nada, a aquel que esta dispuesto a entender, nunca te olvides que si estamos en este punto todo es en base a la distribución de la oferta monetaria, te pongas como te pongas y lo pongas en modo explicación de guarderia, el parrafo en el que Insistes ... ::.

Haces la valoración de todo desde un punto orientativo, ya te digo que el supply es tan fundamental que por ejemplo VOX, con un mkc de de 1 millon, paso automaticamente a un marketcap de 14 millones solo con el aumento e incremento del supply, y los que teniamos VOX no solo no ganamos un duro, al aumentar la oferta, se vino abajo. Y ya no entrare en este tema más tu, velo como quieras pero no lies a la gente y le digas que es igual invertir en IOTA que en Wings, mirate la distribucion de IOTA, que pasara cuando alguna ballenita venga a por su dinero?? Ya lo verás...

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 13:30 ----------

Hoy RIPPLE, IOTA y NEM mueven menos dinero que QTUM... todos juntos... de verdad que estas cosas no le hace sospechar nada a nadie?? NEO mueve 20 veces la cantidad de IOTA..


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Puede pasar cualquier cosa , que hoy blanco y mañana negro y no nos empalmemos por 4 pumps, peroooo.. tiene su aquél...la actitud de NEO tras esta corrección. Andaba ya al borde de ls 2 billonazos...y en las faldas de LTC & NEM / en un tí-tá, que se dice fácil /.

Eso puede chequear posibles manos fuertes chinas tras su incrustación express en el TOP. Robar cancha a la cascada de ETH vía "plug & play" de "blochains que hagan cosas" va a tener, en principio, 4 novias ruidosas - y celosas - : NEO; BTC,LTC y WAVES. Y va a estar durito.

Los chinos no son menos mafiosos con la impresora y hasta el último momento de agonía FIAT van a expimir su papelada al máximo , igua en Gold que blockhain o zulitos en Barna. Son más escandalosos que los listos de Divad, sí...pero una vez se quitan la careta de Risitonto, efectivos sin el menor pudor. 

Hay , ente el distinguido forerío, habituales de Casinos ?. Habeis visto jugar a chinos ? Su catarsis es comparable a la de los muslims con el alcohol o los latinos con las mujeres : Unos y otros, se teletransportan. Al loro.


----------



## michinato (11 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si uno no estuviese como una cabra nos estaríamos mirando los unos a los otros sin hacer nada.
> 
> He tenido la oportunidad de meter pasta en el nuevo juego creado por los listos. Lo único que puede pasar es que salga todo como la seda
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk





Intento entender tu estrategia gracias a la blockchain, que es una chivata.



Veo que has cambiado unos 100 ETH por tokens ERC20 de todos los pelajes posibles.

Esos 100 ETH los compraste bastante baratos, unos cuantos a menos de 9$, y en total como mucho costarían 6.000$, pero seguramente haya sido bastante menos.

Entiendo que tu pensamiento es que los ERC20 que compraste, en el futuro van a valer más que los 100 ETH. 




Si esa es realmente tu estrategia, en mi opinión es muy arriesgada, porque aunque haya algún token/proyecto que merezca la pena y acabe dando el pelotazo, creo que la gran mayoría acabarán por ser humo y valer muy poco. 

Sin embargo, en la madre Ethereum si que confío que vaya a seguir creciendo. Además, si Ethereum se fuera a la mierda, los proyectos/tokens basados en su blockchain caerían junto a ella, por lo que tampoco valen mucho para protegerse. 



Si hubieras dejado quietos los 100 ETH ahora valdrían unos 30.000$. No sé si ahora mismo ganas o pierdes, y en realidad tiene poca importancia, porque el juego es más a largo plazo. En cualquier caso, agradecería si dentro de un tiempo nos puedes actualizar la situación.



Nota: Igual te has guardado otros 200-300ETH en cold storage y entonces si que me parecería muy interesante la diversificación de un 25-50% del total de ETH en tokens.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Michinato :

Un plateamiento interesante para reequilibrar lo "prestado" y proyectarlo todo, es "pagar a mamá" mientras los tokens pumpean con energía y soltarlos ya agotados con la mitad del incio o menos...ahí lo ideal, jugarte la mitad de lo que quede a otros emergentes Es cansaíto y tienes que ir larguito de fichas, éso sí. Pero multiplicas sobre multiplicaciones.

Es el planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto del que tanto han tirado los bitcoiners y que instala a BTC en un 2demún continuo...y que ahora el modelo de plataforma nodriza de tokens-aplicaciones va a intentar recrear...cada una con os suyos, obviamente. La ventaja respecto a lo teroalimentado por BTC es que - se supone - tus tokens no se te sublevarán...que ha sido el escenario 2017 "matar al padre"-style para BTC .


Como decía el otro " EL drama de la humanidad es no pillar la función exponencial ".


----------



## impacto (11 Ago 2017)

mudjab dijo:


> Ya pregunte una vez pero por si hay gente nuevamente que me pueda hablar sobre Onecoin Onelife. Que os parece?



Supongo que estarás de coña, si no recuerdo mal, es un PONZI ( estafa piramidal)


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Intento entender tu estrategia gracias a la blockchain, que es una chivata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta opinión... lo dije ayer... creo que invertir en eth y erc20 es demasiado riesgo.. 

si eth se va a la mierda pierdes eth y erc20, sin embargo, en erc20 hay mucha mierda, pero mientras más mierda haya eth vale más

desde mi punto de vista la estrategia a seguir es invertir solo en eth y nada en erc20 y el dinero que se iba a destinar a erc20 usarlo en otros proyectos buenos fuera de la familia eth


----------



## endemoniado (11 Ago 2017)

Lo de Iota es brutal, hay un hype tremendo con esta cripto, si el bitcoin no se detiene puede volar muy alto, o hasta donde las ballenas quieran porque compras de unas pocas decenas de miles de iotas están suponiendo subidas de cientos de miles de euros en la cotización.


----------



## davitin (11 Ago 2017)

Menudo subidon de bch...anoche estaba a 270, ahora a casi 350, desde luego es una mina para tradear, seguro que llega a 380-400 y vuelve a bajar.

Por cierto, nadie habla ya de bancor, pasito a pasito sigue recuperandose.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Lo de Iota es brutal, hay un hype tremendo con esta cripto, si el bitcoin no se detiene puede volar muy alto, o hasta donde las ballenas quieran porque compras de unas pocas decenas de miles de iotas están suponiendo subidas de cientos de miles de euros en la cotización.



Bueno...esa manera de promediar cap vale para todas las coins.

Lo particular de IOTA era racionar su salida a mercado...y le ha funcionado. En plena caída cesaron los barridos...e iba por un 15/20% / -80-85% / de pecio de salida, con lo que entraba en zona muy peligrosa.

Ahora ya pinta triunfadora y no la van a cagar sacando tokens a manta. Mejor dicho, a manta , sí, que es momento...pero no saturando el mercado y arriesgándose a un pánico de ventas...y más habiendo soltado un buen mogollón ya que como dices, puede estar en manos de ballenas y el dump puede ser sideral.

Esta cuestión afecta a odas...pero con 2.000 y pico minoyes de coins... ufff.

Lo mismo se puede hablar para NEO, 1.500 millonazos de pavos en una semana . Aunque en este caso, puede haber intereses patrios - institucionales y/o no - y además, Neo podría retroalimentarse de su cascada de tokens / que los tenga ya bajo la manga es otro cantar / ...y diría que Neo viene de Antshares y mucho tiempo de rodaje, no es una "coin probeta" como IOTA ...pero la verdad es que haciéndole un x4 ó x5 a su cap en una semana, éso no amortiguaría un barrido de los bestias hasta bien entrada la caída.

LTC, ETH, Dash...y hasta Nem no suben tanto, pero también se lo ahorran en vértigo y sus posiciones son muy largas, con mucho HODL - el suelo pudimos verlo hace nada - ...pero el suelo de NEO ...y sobre todo , de IOTA...ánde andará ???

Palomitas.


----------



## Divad (11 Ago 2017)

Me voy de vacaciones, tengo más de 40k€ con una inversión de 6700€.

Cagado estoy cuando la nueva pirámide ETH+ERC20 comience a funcionar ::

Disfrutad cabrones!

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (11 Ago 2017)

Que no se les escape un dato en vuestras inversiones,y es la política internacional.

Ahora mismo tenemos KOREA vs EEUU el mas probable que termine en solucion militar,que podria desestabilizar completamente la region.

Si no es lo anterior tenemos un CHINA vs JAPON que si bien una no estan probable que se llegue a la confrontacion militar directa si podria darse una guerra abierta economica. 

Ase unos dias CHINA desplaza un contingente militar a su frontera con INDIA ya que tienen problemas desde los 60 por una disputa territorial,india a enviado helicopteros de combate.

Cualquier conflicto que se de puede generar en que salte otro en menor medida y asi una cadena que puede provocar uno o varios frentes lo cual nos llevaría a la devaluacion de varias divisas para mantener sus exportaciones y por consiguiente mantener el gasto en materia militar,lo que nos puede llevar a que mucho capital escape al refugio del mundo cripto.

A todo esto hay que tener muy pero que muy en cuenta las coin asiaticas


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que no se les escape un dato en vuestras inversiones,y es la política internacional.
> 
> Ahora mismo tenemos KOREA vs EEUU el mas probable que termine en solucion militar,que podria desestabilizar completamente la region.
> 
> ...



si tuviese que apostar que ocurriría a cryptolandia con una guerra apostaría a que entraría mucho dinero y se vería entonces la utilidad de las cryptos... lo que haría que entrase más dinero aún pero esta vez del mundo occidental al ver que con cryptos, en caso de caos absoluto no pierdes tu riqueza ya que con un simple click lo puedes rescatar en otra parte del mundo


respecto a lo que dices de atentos a las asiaticas yo creo que el dinero iría mayormente a btc,eth,ltc, dash ya que entraría mucho dinero nuevo que no está puesto al día de alts y compraria de las grandes por ser más conocidas y fáciles de comprar...


----------



## Claudius (11 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> En mi opinión si haces eso estarías cometiendo 2 errores:
> 1.salirte en perdidas de un proyecto sólido
> 2.comprar el top de un proyecto en plena subida.
> 
> ...



Hay proyectos que ya son productos, y cualquier analista o fondos de inversión crypto (si, los hay y bastantes) están montando muros para comprar bajo, mientras el fomo hace a la gente soltar sus token e ir corriendo a los cantos o no de sirena. Pero cantos en todo caso.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 15:38 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> desde mi punto de vista la estrategia a seguir es invertir solo en eth y nada en erc20 y el dinero que se iba a destinar a erc20 usarlo en otros proyectos buenos fuera de la familia eth


----------



## Claudius (11 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que no se les escape un dato en vuestras inversiones,y es la política internacional.











plus ultra dijo:


> Ahora mismo tenemos KOREA vs EEUU el mas probable que termine en solucion militar,que podria desestabilizar completamente la region.
> 
> Si no es lo anterior tenemos un CHINA vs JAPON que si bien una no estan probable que se llegue a la confrontacion militar directa si podria darse una guerra abierta economica.



Ni en el post más largo de clapki puede ocurrir eso, que estén jugando al mus, no te quepa la menor duda, para meter un viaje a los índices mundiales
no olvidemos que al frente de la casa blanca está un especulador inmobiliario.




plus ultra dijo:


> llevaría a la devaluacion de varias divisas para mantener sus exportaciones y por consiguiente mantener el gasto en materia militar,lo que nos puede llevar a que mucho capital escape al refugio del mundo cripto.



Es bastante posible, seguramente se vayan a 'Neo' y a 'pivx'  

No obstante, en ese escenario, pensemos que zonas geográficas occidentales serían más seguras, Europa? Usa? Cuba? :XX: o quizás .... 

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 16:06 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Me voy de vacaciones, tengo más de 40k€ con una inversión de 6700€.
> 
> Cagado estoy cuando la nueva pirámide ETH+ERC20 comience a funcionar ::
> 
> ...



Tómate un mojito a mi salud, y a ver si vuelves más sosegado, que me estás metiendo el fomo de construir un bunker. )


----------



## Divad (11 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues montoro quiere sus 7000.



Cuando me los pida le diré que los busque en DASH y sino que me busque por el mundo 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 15:19 ----------

Hecho Claudius! Solo uno te vas a construir? Hay que mirarse un yate Llevo avisando desde principio de año, cualquiera que se lea mis comentarios se recreará el show que vivimos 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jashita (11 Ago 2017)

Necesito un par de beta-testers para un proyecto que estoy desarrollando para ayudar en la gestión de cartera crypto. Opera mediante un agente bajo control del usuario, de tal forma que las claves no salen fuera, y comunica los resultados al servidor.

Más información por privado.


----------



## kokoliso1 (11 Ago 2017)

He leído este artículo sobre el segwit de bitcoin y da escalofríos
https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@modprobe/i-looked-into-segwit-and-here-s-what-i-saw

Viene a decir que con las nuevas reglas si una mayoría de mineros lo vota así pueden deshacer transacciones o robar el balance de quien quieran mientras antes del segwit eso no era posible, es decir que quizá sea un ataque frontal a bitcoin de los gobiernos el haber introducido el segwit ya que hace la moneda más vulnerable a la confiscación.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Ago 2017)

Lunir a la luna Juli... y yo fuera desde el mes pasado 
Esa sensación de que pumpea todo menos tus favoritas... esa sensación.

Ya llegará... HOOOLD.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (11 Ago 2017)

Ojito lunyr la petada q ha pegado..

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 18:40 ----------




tio_argyle dijo:


> Lunir a la luna Juli... y yo fuera desde el mes pasado
> Esa sensación de que pumpea todo menos tus favoritas... esa sensación.
> 
> Ya llegará... HOOOLD.



Yo solo tengo 18 holdeando desd hace tiempo, pense en comprar mas, pero bueno tiene q corregir.


----------



## Muad'dib (11 Ago 2017)

Introducing Columbus Capital: ICONOMI’s First Asset Management Partner

ICONOMI is the world’s first digital assets management platform, building a bridge between the old and the new economy. We are revolutionising the multibillion-dollar fund management industry and creating new dimensions in traditional fund management. Today, we are proud to announce our first partner to serve as a dedicated Digital Asset Array manager — Columbus Capital LTD.

... We are appointing Columbus Capital, an asset management company specialising in global emerging markets and strategic investing in both traditional and alternative funds, to manage ICONOMI’s existing DAAs (ICNX and ICNP).

Introducing Columbus Capital: ICONOMI

Y además en unos días ICN se incorpora al exchange chino Binance.

Ya se nota en la cotización, espero que el forero que unos mensajes atrás quería dumpear sus ICNs los conserve todavía...


----------



## traianus (11 Ago 2017)

Neo ha parado en un buen soporte...
Es un buen momento para entrar y especular.


----------



## impacto (11 Ago 2017)

Autentico modo FOMO, panico en los subtokens de ETH, en Liqui no hay LUNYRs para vender, desde cuando se negocia en Bittrex?? Alguien lo sabe?? a la puta luna se va, no es la unica, algo esta pasando con un puñado de criptos... Demasiada gente acelerando la toma de posesiones, no pueden sujetar a BCH.. y sigue bajando la dificultad..
Palomitaaaas


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Lunir a la luna Juli... y yo fuera desde el mes pasado
> Esa sensación de que pumpea todo menos tus favoritas... esa sensación.
> 
> Ya llegará... HOOOLD.



Atentos a la petada, porque es un float ingobernable. Aquí el FOMO lo puede poner en...en fin, ni voy a hablar. EL caso es que mientras no se vaya a cientos, miles, siempre es una buena entrada por su escasez y su delicioso y particular proyecto...así que dificilmente será dumpeada en estampida , porque en decenas de euros, es atractiva a cualquiera y si alguien sale, alguien comprará ...no es una IOTA de 3.000 minoyes de coins. Aquí está TODOsobre la mesa y con un pedito, TIEMBLA.

EN fin...va a ser muy interesante de ver.

Tyo Argile, por favor...no es momento de solta coins pilladas baratas en las que confíes, joder. Lo hecho, hecho está y no hay que rayarse...pero échale pacienca hombre...que en salud estamos pagando el estudio. Este mercado está en un punto ESTE AÑO que no volverá a tener nunca...no queramos ser genios del trading, que cualquier pro sabe mil veces más que nosotros y que la jodemos...surfea en cosas meditadas...paciencia...Y CONFÍA EN TÍ MISMO.

Nuestro valor es haber estado AQUÍ Y AHORA., HAY QUE EX-PRI-MIR-LO !!! ..dejemos que hable "el ambiente" . Si alguien mete la gamba...que sea por hacer caja "antes de tiempo" con un pastrollón que le alegre el día a día, joder !...que va a haber ocasiones y no una ni dos !



muad'dib dijo:


> Introducing Columbus Capital: ICONOMI’s First Asset Management Partner
> 
> ICONOMI is the world’s first digital assets management platform, building a bridge between the old and the new economy. We are revolutionising the multibillion-dollar fund management industry and creating new dimensions in traditional fund management. Today, we are proud to announce our first partner to serve as a dedicated Digital Asset Array manager — Columbus Capital LTD.
> 
> ...



BInance tiene su "tal" de desconcierto y mangancia china...pero la veo, ya lo dije ayer, exchange paradigmático en ETH...y claro, NEO .


PREGUUNTA : Alguien ha usado los tokens de himbersión de ICONOMI ?...QUÉ ONDA ???

*Edito* Impacto, que hemos escrito a la vez...Lunyr creo que estaba en Liqui...o Livecoin.

Por cierto...igual que NEO, estaba en 1 pavo , pavo y pico en Julio.

Me alegro mucho por el forero que ayer o anteayer dijo aquí que quería vender...y se echóatrás. ENHORABUENA !  :Aplauso:


----------



## serlec (11 Ago 2017)

Se habla poco por aquí de WAVES parece que tiene un techo muy claro en los 0'0017 que pensáis? Estaba pensando en confirmarme con el +65% y pasarlo todo a Neo que como dicen por aquí ha corregido y está a tiro, he visto algún análisis de Neo que dice que estara un tiempo lateral para después subir, cómo lo veís?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (11 Ago 2017)

traianus dijo:


> Neo ha parado en un buen soporte...
> Es un buen momento para entrar y especular.



Cuidado no te toque un XRP y despues a echarle la culpa a la moneda,no lo digo por ti si no por todo el que entro en XRP en maximos pensando que seguiria subiendo y despues a decir que era una estafa de moneda,que si los bancos y tal...



impacto dijo:


> Autentico modo FOMO, panico en los subtokens de ETH, en Liqui no hay LUNYRs para vender, desde cuando se negocia en Bittrex?? Alguien lo sabe??



Esta en BITTREX desde el 30/04/2017 me cojio delante de la pantalla,compre en 125.000 02/06 y he vendido en 500.000


----------



## impacto (11 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Esta en BITTREX desde el 30/04/2017 me cojio delante de la pantalla,compre en 125.000 02/06 y he vendido en 500.000



Gracias, chapó, lo clavaste.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

A ver...Nadie está a salvo de un bug o alguna movida interna...pero PIVX está dando compra a 1,90 pavos como hay un cristo. Y la verdad es aún que es dinero al alcance cualquiera, que aquí tenemos que rascar todos.

Esa coin, si no le sale un marrón, el día que zumbe la va a empujar to-do di-os...va a ser épico.


----------



## jorge (11 Ago 2017)

Joder, llevo en cartera unas 20 monedas, y cuando unas suben las otras bajan y me quedo más o menos como estaba, bueno, llevo un 15% de ganancia en dos meses, una mierda para todo lo que está pasando. Por eso me estoy planteando meter la pasta en 3-4 monedas...pero cuales?


----------



## Panko21 (11 Ago 2017)

Yo me cago en mi vida, me salí de lunyr para pillar subidas de otras y ahora esta se marca un x4... Y todo por ansioso...


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Otra : Lunyr NO VA A PARAR AHÍ .

Es un float RAQUÍTICO y un proyecto MUY particular...esa hostia la ha podido dar un simple particular o poco más. Y es un proyecto muy seductor...aparecerá alguien con más pasta para intentar quedárse su cacho.

EL que tenga dudasy no quiera mover su esquema, cosa totalmente legítima,...joder, que se pille 100 pavos y listo. Lunyr tiene serias posibilidades de valer MUCHÍSIMO.


*jorgito* : Si has elegido con atención, tu estrategia no tiene porqué ser mala. Confía en tí...pero sobre todo, en un sentido u otro...no actúes condicionado por las dudas. No pienses en ganar pasta y mucho menos en lo que CREES que ganan otras, sino en las coins que te han convencudo...y a muerte con lo tuyo.

Que sabéis todos un huevo, joder !!!


*edito : *joder...me he liado entre jorge y jorgitonew / que no voy de padrazo, sorry /. :o


----------



## plus ultra (11 Ago 2017)

jorge dijo:


> joder, llevo en cartera unas 20 monedas, y cuando unas suben las otras bajan y me quedo más o menos como estaba, bueno, llevo un 15% de ganancia en dos meses, una mierda para todo lo que está pasando. Por eso me estoy planteando meter la pasta en 3-4 monedas...pero cuales?




ark
ardor
waves
pivx
kmd


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Ago 2017)

La.subida de Lunyr al.parecer es porque la han listado en Yunbi, al igual que Tenx.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Plus ultra, ardor qué tiene que ver con Next ?

La verdad es que quiero salir de Next...todo lo que leo habla de su fecha de caduciad...y tenía entendido que es una especie de "sucesión" de Next ...o era otra ?

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 20:27 ----------

Por cierto, de cara , mínimo, a "unas vueltas" yo incidiría sobre BAT. De 2 semanas aquí, cada 10 cts, doblas...y ahora sería cada 20.

Tiene proyecto, caché ...y decimales , que camufan los pumpeos - así que aparte de los fieles, cuenta también con los oportunistas...Buen Mix.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Plus ultra, ardor qué tiene que ver con Next ?
> 
> La verdad es que quiero salir de Next...todo lo que leo habla de su fecha de caduciad...y tenía entendido que es una especie de "sucesión" de Next ...o era otra ?



si, lo es
ardor/ignis es el nuevo proyecto de nxt... 
consiste en blockchain padre-hijo
ardor es la cadena padre... solo proporciona seguridad y funciones esenciales básicas para gestionar cadenas hijas...
ignis es la primera de las infinitas cadenas hijas que se pueden crear.
las cadenas hijas son las que realmente hacen cosas pero no se tienen que preocupar por la seguridad de la cadena ya que está es gestionada por ardor...

en el caso práctico se traduce en que en el ecosistema ardor tú te podrías crear un blockchain con dos simples click de ratón sin preocuparte de su programación ya que todo ese lío lo hereda de ardor...
las cadenas hijas las configuraciones con las propiedades que te de la gana con simples click de ratón
de momento incorpora todas las propiedades que tiene nxt(asset exchange,coins, transacciones faseadas, mensajes etc etc) y las que se vayan añadiendo... tu eliges que quieres que tenga tu cadena hija

todo el sistema padre/hijos es escalabre hasta el infinito porque la cadenas hijas se cortan cada 24 horas y se almacena un snapshot en nodos y vuelven a empezar de 0 y así todos los días..

de crea una nueva figura que es el bundle o algo así que es un nodo que comunica ardor con las cadenas hijas y cambia fees de hijas por fees de ardor para que Ardor vaya controlando que hacen las hijas

es un proyectazo en el mundo crypto que puede dar mucho que hablar

metete en la página de ardor y lees como va....

en tu caso con esos nxt yo compraria ardor, acudiría a la ico de ignis que se está desarrollando este mes o esperaria al snapshot para que te den ignis con estos nxt dentro de 2 meses


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Que es el float Juli? Algo parecido a la supply?



Cómo lo diría... la emisión total de moneda ?

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 20:58 ----------

Al loro con estos amagos de giro de NEO, que no es e absoluto descartable otra ración de violencia marca de la casa. 

De hecho...de darla, para mí, presentaría sus credenciales de dónde se quiere / o la quieren / poner...por lo civil o lo criminal .


----------



## plus ultra (11 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> si, lo es
> ardor/ignis es el nuevo proyecto de nxt...
> consiste en blockchain padre-hijo
> ardor es la cadena padre... solo proporciona seguridad y funciones esenciales básicas para gestionar cadenas hijas...
> ...



Pues si excelente,solo añadir que efectivamente viene de NXT pero enfocandose mas en resolver problemas de seguridad donde flaqueaba NXT y sirviendo de protección a sus "hijas" childchains.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Al loro, pero que muy al loro con PIVX , que están jugando con fuego.



Spoiler


----------



## Divad (11 Ago 2017)

NEO = ETH CHINO


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Al loro, pero que muy al loro con PIVX , que están jugando con fuego.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



traduce... no nos dejes con las ganas de saber más


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> NEO = ETH CHINO
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Vacaciones, eh ??? 

En los pumps & dumps de ETH en la playa...te van a grabar con el móvil hasta los guiris. ::

Unos botes que ni la niña del exorcista, vamos...


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> traduce... no nos dejes con las ganas de saber más



Está dicho...pero es que en este ambiente - a ver cuánto dura - es muy difícil de creer que no la zumben hasta las 4/6 semanas en que tienen anunciadas varias actualizaciones...entre la "paja" del Clapham las puedes ver...

Y estando a dos pavos y con esa comunidad...el efecto bola de nieve está ahí como en pocas...o ninguna otra coin.

Por encima de 2 y medio o así...pinta Fomo-desmadre.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Ago 2017)

¿Nadie más se pregunta cuanto falta para la corrección?
¿El lunes tal vez? Ésto está muy loco...


----------



## common sense (11 Ago 2017)

Enlaces que considero interesantes(en ingles):

CEO de square(y twitter) hablando de blockchain y bitcoin(a partir del min 32 del video):
Square founder Jack Dorsey talks bitcoin and says blockchain is the

IOTA founder respondiendo a preguntas acerca de su proyecto:
Ether Review #69 - IOTA & the Post-Blockchain Era by Arthur Falls | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## davitin (11 Ago 2017)

Cuidadito con el interes de ciertos foreros por crear fomo con ciertas monedas.


----------



## psiloman (12 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Nadie más se pregunta cuanto falta para la corrección?
> ¿El lunes tal vez? Ésto está muy loco...



Yo me lo pregunto.

Si no existiesen los bots y los intereses de algunos estados de por medio, habría corrección en todas las pumpeadas estos días, progresivamente según vayan alcanzado el techo que el mercado dicte. Y pumpearian después otras, o las grandes al recoger beneficios, Btc-Eth-Ltc-Dash.

Eso sería lo lógico, sin, supuestamente, grandes nubes en el horizonte, hasta noviembre si no me equivoco. En un mercado tan manipulado a saber qué pasará.

Veis LTC o XMR como buen refugio en ese caso?. ETH?. En un entorno bajista no sabría si fiarme de un BTC a 3000 €, podría pegar un dump apañado. Por cierto sería buena oportunidad para ver el suelo de BCH y cargar no?


----------



## EDV (12 Ago 2017)

muad'dib dijo:


> Introducing Columbus Capital: ICONOMI’s First Asset Management Partner
> 
> ICONOMI is the world’s first digital assets management platform, building a bridge between the old and the new economy. We are revolutionising the multibillion-dollar fund management industry and creating new dimensions in traditional fund management. Today, we are proud to announce our first partner to serve as a dedicated Digital Asset Array manager — Columbus Capital LTD.
> 
> ...



Los conservo, efectivamente, he querido esperar un poco y me ha salvado que era Viernes, si me pilla en casa la cago. Lo que son las cosas en esta vida :XX:


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2017)

Madre mia bitcoin...casi a 3700...


----------



## kokoliso1 (12 Ago 2017)

Otro interesante artículo que dice que quizá BCC pueda con Bitcoin ya que va a ser más rentable minar este último gracias a su bajada de dificultad que Bitcoin no tiene implementada....

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@belerophon/the-black-swan-that-could-turn-bitcoin-upside-down


----------



## Depeche (12 Ago 2017)

Despues de pillar grandes subidas en NEO,CIVIC y ADX ahora espero una super subida en DECENT.


----------



## endemoniado (12 Ago 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Despues de pillar grandes subidas en NEO,CIVIC y ADX ahora espero una super subida en DECENT.



A qué camello podemos comprar esa mierda ¿?


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Despues de pillar grandes subidas en NEO,CIVIC y ADX ahora espero una super subida en DECENT.



Yo estoy pensando en pillar civic y monaco, pero no se si ya han pegado el estiron o aun subiran mas.

Por cierto, que casualidad, esta subiendo eth y en bittrex tienen su wallet en mantenimiento, siempre la misma mierda.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 01:43 ----------




endemoniado dijo:


> A qué camello podemos comprar esa mierda ¿?



Civic ha pasado de 20 centavos a casi 70 en dos dias.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 01:44 ----------




endemoniado dijo:


> A qué camello podemos comprar esa mierda ¿?



Civic ha pasado de 20 centavos a casi 70 en dos dias.


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Ago 2017)

Da la impresión que la mayoría de pumps son de coins recientes o sin carga pasada. ¿Parece dinero "nuevo" buscando multiplicar rápido o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2017)

Señores : Sólo los tokens de la cascada ETH del top 100 ya son, desde hace como una hora, la tercera coin en Shitland. 7.000 y pico kilos.

Y de cómo van llegando desde más abajo,explotando en el Top como "japonesas" de pasta , poco hay que aclarar...con lo que ello sumará al proyecto Etheréreo. Si mañana no hay barridos, los tokens de ETH probablemente, pasen a la mismísima Mamá-nave nodriza en total. 

La metástasis está desbocada / La de BTC fue financiera, con las minas pumpeando SHitland...pero sólo para ahorrarlo en BTC en un ejercicio de reserva de valor que presumían definitiva...y la de ETH ha sido , además de económica, estratégica y tecnológica...con su cascada de aplicaciones...de "blockchains que hacen cosas "...y el planteamiento se está revelando incontestable...tanto, que ya BTC , LTC, NEO & Waves van a responderlo de la misma manera. / y podrán encontrar su nicho, aunque para cuando saquen sus aplicaciones, ETH lo inundará ya todo. De cualquier modo, como mero nicho de SHitland...tal vez un poco tarde ya para BTC /

Es hora de que ETH zumbe sus ethers : Con un X2 , de mamá, el proyecto ETH ya movería más pasta que el pretendido Oro 2.0 . En cuanto a usos para la gente...cualquier comparación con cualquier propuesta es ridícula. Lo acojonante e inapelable sería que ese cap lleguase de un Pump de la coin central...el golpe de mano a todos los niveles sería de una rotundidad ceremonial.

Recuerden ahora los Ethereos que para despojar a BTC y hasta a los grupos Top de himbersores en FIAT del poder de atrancar Shitland , toca dar la paga a mamá mientras se sigue creciendo. Ese loop financiero , alcista por su propia retroalimentación, mitigaría al principio - y minimizaría en adelante - las sufridas sacadas de alfombra de bitcoins y papelitos de colores sembrados en los pumps . 

Enhorabuena a los premiados. Cuiden y disfruten sus tesoros. :Aplauso:


----------



## bmbnct (12 Ago 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Despues de pillar grandes subidas en NEO,CIVIC y ADX ahora espero una super subida en DECENT.



Por su puesto.
El grafico de Decent no pinta bien. 
Cuidado a los que sigan consejos ciegamente.


----------



## vpsn (12 Ago 2017)

Compra IOTA, compra IOTA, este mensaje esta en su imaginacion.


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Ago 2017)

Jajajaja Stox

Anda que les ha costado... :Baile:


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Jajajaja Stox
> 
> Anda que les ha costado... :Baile:



24 horas...y va a haberlas así todos los días.

Entrar en una coin zumbando, puede dejarte un mes pillado. Tienes que saber de qué mínimos viene y no entrar muy lejos de ellos. En un momento u otro, quien ha hecho un metesaca , saldrá ... y pese a que el suelo de himbersores a medio ó largo plazo aumenta , los ciclos de cada coin , caen y lo harán por encima o por debajo de lo que interese en fnción del punto en el que se entró.

Los floats son cada vez más largos...decenas de miles de millones para coins que llevan DÍAS en el mercado. Esas hostias pueden ser tremendas...y esos tokens, sobrevivir...o no.

Entiendo que quien vaya en ETH a largo plazo, debe contemplar que la mayor parte de lo que entre , sobre todo en tokens de la cascada va a ser especulativo...bitcoins que engordan a BTC , fiat que vuelve a papel...y ambas. En mi opinión, cuanto más fuerte estén los ethers , más sólido el proyecto...aunque los tokens cambiarán de cara cada 2 por 3 , porque ésto va a ser vertiginoso / Se ven algunos que son simples muñecas hinchables ...mil decimales y si hacen un x2 , 3, 5..los que llegaron desde el principio ya pueden largarse y dejar todo a la deriva /.

La solidez a la plataforma la dará el valor de los ethers...y los tokens que se vayan convirtiendo en clásicos...y los pums en ambos casos serán menos atractivos, está claro...pero contribuirán a propuestas palpables.

Por mucho pump que se pille...o se amplía solidez en cartera pasando a ETH u otros "clásicos" o se hace caja. Si no...engordar para morir.


----------



## jashita (12 Ago 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Necesito un par de beta-testers para un proyecto que estoy desarrollando para ayudar en la gestión de cartera crypto. Opera mediante un agente bajo control del usuario, de tal forma que las claves no salen fuera, y comunica los resultados al servidor.
> 
> Más información por privado.



Perdón por la insistencia, pero.... nadie se anima?
Sólo opera con Bittrex, y operaciones de entrar-salir, pero le iré añadiendo opciones "de pago" que se deberían definir con los usuarios.


----------



## danjian (12 Ago 2017)

El dia 14 reparten BCH en poloniex(el que tuviera BTC antes del fork claro), sera interesante ver que pasa si añaden la moneda tambien a su mercado. subira o bajara?


----------



## Mercyless (12 Ago 2017)

Si vendo btc que tengo en Coinbase ese dinero en euros lo puedo sacar a mi cuenta bancaria?


----------



## hoppe (12 Ago 2017)

Mercyless dijo:


> Si vendo btc que tengo en Coinbase ese dinero en euros lo puedo sacar a mi cuenta bancaria?



En coinbase no lo sé. Pero si los pasas a kraken, ahí si puedes cambiarlos a euros y luego retirarlos a tu cuenta


----------



## p_pin (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham THANKKEA al kokoliso1 .
> El clapham ya se leyo los dos primeros articulos y si , es tecnicamete posible
> y coincide exactamente con lo que el clapham sospechaba ...
> El Roger Ver y el Jihan no dan puntada sin hilo .
> ...



Eso no es cierto

La dificultad el 1 Agosto era: 860.221.984.436
La dificultad hoy es: 923.233.068.448
Es decir un cambio de un 6,8% (no de un 33%)

Por otro lado, tienes un concepto de "rentabilidad" extraño

A quien regalaron las bcc, no tuvo que desembolsar nada para obtenerlas, su beneficio en la venta es del 100%
Es decir si vendió por ejemplo a 0.10 un total de 5 bcc tendría un beneficio de 0.5 btc... sin embargo si tú compras 5 bcc a 0,08 tienes que poner de tu bolsillo 0.40 btc, y adquieres un riesgo que el otro no tuvo, además para obtener el mismo beneficio que el otro tendrás que vender a 0.90 btc (0.4 de la compra + la rentabilidad 0.5), y *para obtener ese beneficio necesitas que el precio llegue a 0.18* (0.90 entre 5 bcc)


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Perdón por la insistencia, pero.... nadie se anima?
> Sólo opera con Bittrex, y operaciones de entrar-salir, pero le iré añadiendo opciones "de pago" que se deberían definir con los usuarios.



Es que no pillo muy bien

Me puedes mandar un privi explicándome en qué consiste ? - para no cagar el hilo con un offtopic, digo -.

Gracias.


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2017)

*
To the LUNYR !!! *








*$24.73 * 

*60.91% /hour/	

374.92% /day/ 

640.58% /week/*


----------



## san_miguel (12 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> *
> To the LUNYR !!! *
> 
> 
> ...



Y la siguiente DECENT

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> y dificultad
> El precio del BTC ha aumentado un 33 % desde 1 de Agosto
> Desde 2500 a 3700 ( un + 33 % ) , pero claro ...la dificultad tambien ha subido un 33 % , lo cual hace que no haya profit .




¿ No sabes calcular y un simple porcentaje y vienes a dar lecciones ?

De 2500 a 3700 es un +48%


----------



## trancos123 (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Por que el clapham esta tan seguro de que el BTC costara CERO ?
> Pues porque el 60 % de la Hash Power esta en China
> Y porque los mineros chinos NO ACEPTARAN minar BTC con una dificultad *increchendo * cuando les sale mas rentable minar BCH
> Ademas de eso ...Los mineros chinos han visto que 1 BTC " vale " objetivamente 1500 $ y si el precio es 3700 $ es gracias a tecnicas de spoofing y manipulacion .
> ...



Como es que la dificultad de minado entre BTC y BCH es tan dispar? pensaba que su dificultad es la misma.
Y esta predicción que haces del BTC tb le pasara a BCH, verdad? llegara un momento que no les resulte rentable minar BCH, correcto?


----------



## plus ultra (12 Ago 2017)

Cuando comente lo del tema belico en ASIA,alguno no lo tomo enserio veía y ve la guerra lejos,pero guerra va a ver si o si,todos los presidentes de EEUU han tenido su guerra,todos pese que desde 1942 EEUU no declara la guerra a nadie,bush padre IRAK,clinton YUGOSLAVIA,bush hijo AFGANISTAN,obama LIBIA,TRUMP ?...

Desde la 1ª legislatura de obama ya EEUU dejo claro que se marchaba de europa por que sus intereses van a estar en ASIA,ahora a TRUMP le toca su guerra llevaban años desplazando a oriente su maquinaria y logistica,ya no hay vuelta atras y KOREA se lo ha puesto a huevo.

Como afectaria esto al mundo cripto? pues desde mi punto de vista iria al alza de forma muy clara en especial BTC,la poblacion que pretenda evitar una devaluacion de sus ahorros va tirar de mundo cripto,bithumb en corea maneja muchisimo cripto por lo que alli no es algo desconocido.

Y no solo el ciudadano de a pie grandes negocios del "black market" muy habituales en esos tiempos y que mueven muchos millones,podrian cerrarse en criptos,a muchos ya no les va a ser falta los paraisos fiscales,por lo menos para recibir un pago de muchos millones al instante...

Por cierto de las que le recomende a jorge ayer KMD esta 56 % en positivo espero la hubiese cogido a tiempo.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y tu no sabes leer so ignorante
> De que carajo tu hablas .
> La dificultad relativa ha aumentado un 33 % de 65 a 85
> El 33 % de 65 es 21.75 , mas o menos , para no sacar la calculadora
> ...




El segwit y el ajuste de dificultad son dos cosas independientes que nada tienen que ver la una con la otra, pedazo de charlatan ignorante. Lo malo es que alguien que lo desconozca, te leerá y saldrá de aqui desinformado.

Y tiene cojones que sigas discutiendo que de 2500 a 3700 va un +33% en vez de un +48%. Tú solo te pones en evidencia.


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2017)

El abandono de ripple es total...el marketcap global no hace mas que subir y ripple sigue igual, ni siquiera recupera antiguas posiciones, eso si, tampoco baja.


----------



## p_pin (12 Ago 2017)

"Dificultad relativa".... nuevo concepto del vendedor de crecepelo... ya quedó atrás "barrera infranqueable"


----------



## serlec (12 Ago 2017)

Ya que comentáis BTH por aquí fue un buen negocio para mucha gente entre los que me incluyo vendiendo en 620$ tras semanas con pérdidas fue una alegría, lo de BTC si alguien por aquí puede explicar esta subida porque creo que ni los más Bitcoñeros del lugar se podían esperar tocar los 3800 dos semanas después del fork, he metido algo de $$$ en PIVX espero que tengáis razón y sea un proyecto que de rendimiento las próximas semanas.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (12 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Cuando comente lo del tema belico en ASIA,alguno no lo tomo enserio veía y ve la guerra lejos,pero guerra va a ver si o si,todos los presidentes de EEUU han tenido su guerra,todos pese que desde 1942 EEUU no declara la guerra a nadie,bush padre IRAK,clinton YUGOSLAVIA,bush hijo AFGANISTAN,obama LIBIA,TRUMP ?...



Korea N. es el títere de China, siempre harán lo que ellos digan. Sino se quedan solos y sin materias primas, y sin materiales para construir armas de largo alcance.

USA, está beligerante con China a nivel financiero, y China se la devuelve por detrás tras.

Y si hay guerra usa-korea no quiero ni pensar las consecuencias.


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Ago 2017)

Echadle un ojo al chart de Pivx


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El unico *pedazo de ignorante eres tu* que no puedes argumentar lo contrario
> 
> " However, the creators of the Bitcoin Cash fork anticipated that they would initially have very little miner support. So they added a second difficulty adjustment rule to reduce difficulty every 12 hours if enough blocks have not been mined. The SegWit blockchain does not have this emergency difficulty reduction rule and cannot add it without a hard fork of their own. *This small feature addition by Bitcoin Cash may have unintentionally exposed an asymmetric vulnerability on the SegWit chain.* "




Encima no sabes leer. Te lo voy a explicar a ver si dejas de desinformar con tus tonterias.

BCC añadio la posibilidad de reajuste de la dificultad cada menos bloques de lo que lo venia haciendo BTC. Pero BTC se sigue reajustando al mismo ritmo que lo viene haciendo desde siempre, con o sin segwit.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (12 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Echadle un ojo al chart de Pivx



Pongo de antemano que soy un matado que no tiene ni puñetera idea comparado con los cracks que se pasean por aquí... pero diría que viendo el chart diario está en tendencia negativa y sin signos de subir...

Tengo como 60 PIVX y estoy a la espera de cargar más, yo personalmente esperaría a ver donde hace suelo.

Por otro lado. ¿Habéis visto DECENT? Hoy se ha hecho un 47% 8: ¿Cómo veis esta coin? supongo que entrar ahora sería fail porque acabará corrigiendo :fiufiu:


----------



## p_pin (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El unico *pedazo de ignorante eres tu* que no puedes argumentar lo contrario
> 
> " However, the creators of the Bitcoin Cash fork anticipated that they would initially have very little miner support. So they added a second difficulty adjustment rule to reduce difficulty every 12 hours if enough blocks have not been mined. The SegWit blockchain does not have this emergency difficulty reduction rule and cannot add it without a hard fork of their own. *This small feature addition by Bitcoin Cash may have unintentionally exposed an asymmetric vulnerability on the SegWit chain.* "
> 
> ...



Aclaración 1:

La dificultad no tiene nada que ver con SW
Que ese tipo haya denominado al btc como btc sw, como el mismo indica en el artículo, no quiere decir nada... es más SW aun no está activo, hasta dentro de unos 10 días no estará activo

El cambio de dificultad en btc, es cada 2016 bloques, con o sin sw




clapham2 dijo:


> Mira quien lo dice ,* la*  que tiene a una lesbiana feminazi de avatar



Aclaración 2:

Mi avatar es la cinta de San Jorge
Quizá te refieras a mi firma :bla: y no creo que sea tema de debate la supuesta sexualidad de Grace Slick, casada en varias ocasiones...

No es tontería esta puntualización. Este tipo confunde términos, su significado, no lo hace sólo entre algo tan simple como el avatar y la firma, lo hace en el mundo de las criptomonedas, asociando por ejemplo sw a la dificultad... o en el análisis técnico... cuando llamaba resistencias a los soportes (por cierto ya no nos da lecciones de análisis técnico, que jran pérdida :XX

Pero aquí la cuestión es *¿por qué cambias de tema?* si alguien te dice que la *"dificultad relativa"* es una patraña, tú lo que tienes que hacer es aportar para que los demás foreros no te vean como un manipulador.

Por ejemplo yo aporté un dato de la dificultad comparando a 1 Agosto, y a fecha de hoy, un dato que cualquiera puede consultar... tú que aportas? a parte de meterte "con mi avatar" :bla:



clapham2 dijo:


> El BCH , que sera el que tomara el relevo ...
> El 60 % de la Hash Power se ira del BTC , eso es algo que todo el mundo que sabe lo sabe excepto los ignorantes .
> El clapham se lava las manos .



Pero tu entiendes que si el jass-pouer se va a bch la dificultad va a creer en bch? lo sabes verdad? entonces dejará de ser rentable a ese precio... lo sabes no? bueno lo sabrías si alguna vez hubieras minado, o lo sabrías si no tuvieras que leer la opinión de otro en un blog para venir aquí a convencernos de lo que tú has entendido

Nadie sabe que puede pasar, de momento btc ha tocado 3900. Esto es real, aunque entiendo que para el que no tiene btc, es más fácil creerse historietas de qué pasar si...


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Ago 2017)

Dejad de alimentar al troll. O al menos no le citéis. Ignorar usuario es una herramienta útil.

Para un pump que me toca con Stox.... Ya ves tu :/


----------



## tixel (12 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Pensando en BTC en voz alta, si queda como reserva de valor. ¿Qué más da la velocidad?
> 
> Que una transacción tarda 3 días... ¿Y que?
> 
> ...



Claro y cuando quieras quitar algo de la cadena de valor prepara el equivalente a 100 pavos por transaccion. Que guai, si era justo lo que tenia pensado Nakamoto

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 19:46 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Si , pero eso es irrelevante
> mientras que el ajuste en el BTC Cash es automatico ( no tienen que esperar hasta que se cumpla el periodo de 2016 Bloques )
> En el caso del BTC , el Segwit impide este tipo de ajuste .
> Asi que el BTC esta obligado a esperar a que se cumpla el periodo de 2016 bloques para hacer el ajuste ...
> ...



Tu no eres judio o al menos lo eres malo. Que coño haces posteando en Sabbath


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2017)

Atencion a Somn...en su dia compre por comprar, las tenia olvidadas en liqui...han subido un 30%/desde ayer...estamos muy pendientes del top 100 pero mas alla los pelotazos estan a la orden del dia...


----------



## jashita (12 Ago 2017)

off-topic:
no puedo enviar ni recibir pm. estoy en el grupo de telegram como "Elias"


----------



## p_pin (12 Ago 2017)

Por respeto a otros foreros, y al ser este un hilo de altcoins. Y no de las divagaciones de un attentión-whore-man. Pongo la contestación al que dice ser judio y cubano, con el único ánimo de desenmascararle y mostrale como lo que és, un manipulador con ganas de llamar la atención y vete a saber qué otras intenciones



Spoiler






clapham2 dijo:


> Si tiene que ver ...
> *Porque eso de que 1 bloque cada 10 minutos ...mierda de gallina
> Esta a casi 25 , 23 para ser exactos ...lo cual confirma que la Hash Power del cryptotulipan 1 cae* , porque es mas dificil y lento minar ...
> Y como tienen el engendro ese de Segwit , pues tienen que esperar
> ...



Juas

Mira esta fuente de datos original (de tu bien amado Roger ver)
Pool Stats - BTC.com

En las últimas 24h se han minado 120 bloques, eso es un bloque cada 12 minutos
Si te vas a los últimos 3 días la media sube a 11 minutos
Cualquiera que alguna vez haya minado sabe que conseguir bloque es algo aleatorio, así que un periodo "corto" de tiempo no da tanta fiabilidad como un periodo medio o largo

Son datos reales, no son pajas mentales

La tasa de hash es, acorde a la dificultad, la más alta de la historia
Difficulty - BTC.com

Lo diré otra vez, el cambio de dificultad nada tiene que ver con SW, existe del mismo modo desde la creación de btc




clapham2 dijo:


> *El clapham no confunde terminos* . Eso es propaganda antisemita de la escoria goyim para matar al mensajero
> El clapham es el unico forero cuerdo no obnubilado por los cantos de sirena y eso jode porque jode el negocio ponzi ...
> *El clapham sabe la diferencia entre una linea de soporte ( abajo ) linea de resistencia* ( arriba ) volumen y esas cosas ...
> Y eso que el clapham no es trader ... solo compra barato y vende caro , vamos lo que hacen los gitanos .



Te invito a que visites el hilo en cuestión.... (el caplan tiene la costumbre de borrar post, pero 2 foreros le cazaron :XX: )

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Bitcoin 26-7-17




clapham2 dijo:


> manipulador el clapham ? El unico forero que te dice al pan pan y al vino vino
> manipuladores sois vosotros que llamais inversion a una burbuja



Sigues sin hablar de la "dificultad relativa"... pero bueno, lo que quería mostrar es que cuando te inventas algo, tiendes después a tirar "balones fuera". 




> Si la Hash Power se va al BCH una transaccion de algoritmo BTC durara horas , dias , semanas , meses ...
> Porque sin Hash Power no hay transacciones .
> Y quien quiere un trozo de algoritmo que no podra usar ?
> Es logico que la dificultad del BCH aumente , pero tambien su precio pues nadie querra un bitcoin ( BTC ) muerto sin Hash Power ...
> ...



Si alguna vez ocurre ésto, mediante un ataque organizado, y se pone en peligro el btc. Lo que habría que hacer son dos cosas:

- Cambiar la dificultad mediante consenso de la comunidad
- Evitar que en el futuro pueda pasar, por ejemplo prohibiendo la minería scrypt (y así jijan, no podrá vender sus chismes :XX: )
En ese momento, cada usuario desde su casa podría minar btc, romántico eh?





clapham2 dijo:


> El BTC ha tocado 3970 $ y ha perdido 170 $ en solo 24 minutos
> Cuando los traders AAA quieran recoger sus beneficios la correccion sera de tres digitos ...Veremos al BTC por debajo de mil en menos de lo
> que tu cantas la macarena ....



Si ese es tu consuelo )


----------



## plus ultra (12 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Korea N. es el títere de China, siempre harán lo que ellos digan. Sino se quedan solos y sin materias primas, y sin materiales para construir armas de largo alcance.
> 
> USA, está beligerante con China a nivel financiero, y China se la devuelve por detrás tras.
> 
> Y si hay guerra usa-korea no quiero ni pensar las consecuencias.



Lo siento tu vision esta lejos de la realidad actual,desfasadas diria yo,china siempre fue el protector de Korea y este a su vez como tu comentas su titere,pero esto ha cambiado en la ultimas sanciones que le fueran impuestas a korea por primeras vez china las apoyo,china cada vez esta mas cerca del mundo ocidental (cerca que no junto),china aunque comunista esta completamente capitalizado,las empresas se marchan por que han subido los salarios,su población es consumista a mas no poder,china no seguira protegiendo al gordito hasta el infinito por que simplemente para ellos es irrelevante,el mejor socio de china en asia es RUSIA.

Y una cosa es querer y otra es poder EEUU es el imperio reinante y sin adversrios posibles le pese a quien le pese y cuando ellos dicen chucho, el chucho mueve la cola,en los 90 cuando EEUU intervino en Yugoslavia todo el mundo dijo que rusia no lo permitiria,es mas despues de caer la URSS era lo que le quedaba su influencia en la zona y todos sabemos lo que paso,intervino por sus co... y hoy dia la OTAN ase frontera con Rusia.

A korea no le hacen falta armas de largo alcance para nada,todo lo que vez de misiles que llegan hasta guam,los ángeles o washington es pura propaganda de guerra,guerra psicológica,si corea quiere atacar tiene a seul a tiro de artilleria y las bases de EEUU en korea del sur y Japon con misiles de corto-medio alcance o caza-bombarderos, para todo lo demas me remito a mi anterior post.



Y bueno todo esto para intentar adelantar o procurar adelantrse un poquito a los acontecimientos y si podemos sacar algo en claro que nos benefie en el mundo cripto pues de PM.

Ante un escenario asi indudablemente BTC o BCC serian unos grandes beneficiados pero seguro que otros tambien subirian como la espuma,pero ya serian las asiaticas que ofrezcan algo serio,quedarian descartadas GAME y similares.


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Uno de los ( pocos ) foreros que al clapham le cae mejor ...
> Sabe de lo que habla , no va por ahi escupiendo por los rincones ni mirando por encima del hombro , si sabe algo lo dice y encima THANKEA al clapham
> ( ultimamente menos , pero es normal ...la coaccion de la manada , seguro le habran amenazado o algo y claro ...no hay que senalarse
> Thankead al Davitin ...



Todo lo que se me lo dice una voz.


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esta otra ha perdido el Liderazgo.




Que ha perdido el liderazgo ?

Éso lo dirá Shitland...hay muuuuucha vida más allá de las líneas. Hay que ver quién a metido ese chute de pasta en la cascada ERC20...así de simple y ahí está toda la cuestion. Porque sobre que estemos viendo un all in inédito, patada al tablero incluída, caben poquiiiitas dudas.

Y con la invasión zombie que ha montado ETH resucitando fiambres desde el 300 para arriba...o cae un mega-dump y esto es un erial...o van a dejar media docena del top ten en una isla.

Una de 2 : O el dump más bestia visto en Shitland y BTC, un maharajá...o ETH en cohete a su ATH y su nuevo trono. La clave : El dueño de ese pastrollón.

La solución, a medio click...Hagan juego... :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (12 Ago 2017)

Me he deshecho de las LUN que tenía (poca cosa)...espero no arrepentirme, pero no me gustan las cosas demasiado rápidas.

2,30$@21,05$

Suerte a los que aguanteis.


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2017)

Pues parece que la cascada multitarea de ETH sigue recibiendo pasta.

Atentos al desmadre pirotécnico de este arreón.

Primer token de ETH en el top ten ?


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2017)

Ha habido que echarle muchos huevos a entrar en Bitquence hoy con ese 1100% semanal que puede ser un ticket al infierno, eh ?

...pero bueno, parece que habrá que felicitar a los aventurados. Si de ésta no se gira, ni idea de dónde acabará.


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esta es la líder. En la mitad de tiempo(amarillo) volvió a máximos y aún sin gastar el tiempo, ha hecho un rango por encima de máximos, del mismo tamaño que el rango desde el máximo al suelo de la corrección. Lleva 2200$ de subida desde mínimos, que es más que la distancia que tenía en el máximo anterior hasta cero de la nueva onda.
> Es la lider, y es la lider.. hasta que sea relevada del mando, si es que eso ocurre alguna vez..



Pues éso precisamente es lo que se pueda estar viendo ahora...por ilógico que parezca en pleno ATH .

La cascada de ETH tiene que ser desactivada YA...o Shitland va a ser un monólogo hasta que las propuetas renovadas del resto se pongan sobre la mesa...y éso no son 2 días.

Si la inyección de pasta a ETHEREUM / que tú restringes al token de su plataforma y yo, no / es de "los listos" de Divad , toca el gráfico más 2demún que se haya visto nunca. Si por el contrario, es BTC huyendo hacia adelante y llevando el canibalismo de Nakamoto a su máxima expresión , igual.

Quien haya hecho esa jugada, se lleva el gato agua. Simple. / y absolutamente genial /.


----------



## plus ultra (13 Ago 2017)

cup and handle de KMD,rompera hacia arriba?

PPT me parese muy interesante pero el etherdelta es un lio de cojones y aun asi mueve bastante market,si entra en bittrex va a irse muy arriba.


----------



## Albertezz (13 Ago 2017)

jashita dijo:


> off-topic:
> no puedo enviar ni recibir pm. estoy en el grupo de telegram como "Elias"



puedes pasar link al grupo?


----------



## Alotrópico (13 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> puedes pasar link al grupo?



No sé si será éste, que no me llevo mucho con el telegram
Telegram: Contact @criptotradingburbuja

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlos_1 (13 Ago 2017)

Buenos días, alguien puede explicar cómo en Polionex con el Bitcoin a este precio todas las demás alts están en rojo y en picado? ya no merece la pena invertir en este exchange? gracias


----------



## vpsn (13 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Hay mucha moneda en verde.
> 
> BTC dominance Up.
> 
> ...



da criptocarrency of zings
O como ganar 1000 pavos en 5 dias.

Gracias Jihan.


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2017)

BTC se está comiendo a muchas altcoins estos días, a pesar de que en $ suban.

Realmente la gran ganadora de este tirón en para mi, salvo algunos casos concretos como IOTA o NEO..., es BTC.

Toda esta chilindrada y el miedo escénico ha fortalecido al precio enormemente, los holders han actuado ejemplarmente, y no cabe duda que ha dado un paso enorme cara a convertirse en reserva de valor mundial.

Las alts que vienen detrás, aspiran a a cubrir nichos que BTC no cubrirá ni le interesa cubrir.

Habrá una corección, eso es seguro, pero aquellos 2000$ ya quedan lejos, y esto se pone cada vez más serio.

Hay que fijarse bien en las alts que aguanten o que suban durante la corrección de BTC, pues serán las que capten los fondos más especulativos de BTC...presupongo que serán ETH, XRP principalmente, y luego el resto de top 10/20

Un saludo y suerte.

P,D. Por cierto, el volumen de wagerr empieza a ser interesante...creo que en breve le podría tocar.

Interesante conferencia de Dash en Londres...pero para mi un poco caras las entradas (100 libras las básicas)...como llene, no tengo dudas que esta coin tiene mucho futuro...veremos si son capaces.

Agenda - The Dash Conference - London


----------



## jashita (13 Ago 2017)

poloniex ha movido su cold-storage! 
después de una campaña de movilizaciones, Poloniex ha demostrado que efectivamente estaba en poder de las claves de su wallet. Aunque ahora resulta incomprensible que halla estado demorando las transferencias cuando tenía liquidez suficiente.

Podeís comprobarlo aquí: OpenLedger


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (13 Ago 2017)

Menuda hostia está dando BTC al resto, hay que tener en cuenta que ha hecho un x5 desde mínimos de enero (tocó los 800$) en 8 meses. Tuve una orden de compra bastante fuerte a 750$, a la cual no llegué por poco. Y al final tengo 0 BTC, no he pasado por ahí.

Maldito el día que me dio por entrar en Ripple a 0,18$. Aunque parezca mentira se puede estar en este mundillo y estar a las paces y casi perdiendo (principalmente por la subida del euro sobre el dólar).

Entré en Waves a 4,90$, Wagger a 0.09$, SONM a 0.11$ (ICO), EOS a 6$ (sí, aquí me timaron en su puta ICO con precios que no sabes, tuve la mala suerte de entrar en el día 3, el más caro, suerte que fueron solo 30$, no me quedaban ya Ethers), Bancor a 4$ en su ICO, Monaco a 1.01$ y algunas otras que siguen a la par, y otras que aún no han despegado como True Flip o Tezos. 

Sólo Monaco me está dando alegrías justo ahora, pero es la que menos invertí, en TenX y OmiseGo me quedé por minutos y no entré.

Creo que este mundillo no es lo mío.

En estos mercados, además de análisis, paciencia y conocimiento hace falta suerte.


----------



## Claudius (13 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Habrá una corección, eso es seguro, pero aquellos 2000$ ya quedan lejos, y esto se pone cada vez más serio.



Lo comparto, y el conflicto verbal korea-usa no me extraña que haga que gente busque refugio en btc, a saber dónde se va.



paketazo dijo:


> Hay que fijarse bien en las alts que aguanten o que suban durante la corrección de BTC, pues serán las que capten los fondos más especulativos de BTC...presupongo que serán ETH, XRP principalmente, y luego el resto de top 10/20



En par $ , eth está en su soporte de 300$ 'aguantando', ripple ha roto el triángulo por debajo.., pero se guardan 2 anuncios en la manga importantes para las próximas semanas.
El resto de blue-chip que se negocian en fiat de forma importante como LTC
están aguantando, las alt y las shit salvo excepciones dónde se negocian únicamente en btc o en eth, RIP..




paketazo dijo:


> Interesante conferencia de Dash en Londres...pero para mi un poco caras las entradas (100 libras las básicas)...como llene, no tengo dudas que esta coin tiene mucho futuro...veremos si son capaces.



La de Londres es la primera de 3, (2 aseguradas) la nombrada y otra en Asia, y una 'posible' tercera en Europa, que es muy importante.

Se está haciendo una expansión en Europa Y hacia Asia, y el público objetivo son directivos, no son conferencias BC .

Dash, la están aguantando en 200$ con el encierro de btc, a pesar de estar negociada al 75% en este.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> BTC se está comiendo a muchas altcoins estos días, a pesar de que en $ suban.
> 
> Realmente la gran ganadora de este tirón en para mi, salvo algunos casos concretos como IOTA o NEO..., es BTC.
> 
> ...




Esos nichos los puede cubrir Bitcoin perfectamente una vez empiecen a funcionar las sidechains con LN. En unos dias tenemos segwit y es muy grande lo que viene. Hay muchos proyectos en desarrollo y casi finalizados que necesitan apoyarse en SW y eso ya lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina.

Las alts quedarán para pumps&dumps como mucho. No tiene sentido tener una alt-coin para cada cosa. Es como si tuvieramos 100 Internets diferentes, que sentido tendria ?


----------



## Claudius (13 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Lo siento tu vision esta lejos de la realidad actual,desfasadas diria yo,china siempre fue el protector de Korea y este a su vez como tu comentas su titere,pero esto ha cambiado en la ultimas sanciones que le fueran impuestas a korea por primeras vez china las apoyo,china cada vez esta mas cerca del mundo ocidental (cerca que no junto),china aunque comunista esta completamente capitalizado,las empresas se marchan por que han subido los salarios,su población es consumista a mas no poder,china no seguira protegiendo al gordito hasta el infinito por que simplemente para ellos es irrelevante,el mejor socio de china en asia es RUSIA.
> 
> Y una cosa es querer y otra es poder EEUU es el imperio reinante y sin adversrios posibles le pese a quien le pese y cuando ellos dicen chucho, el chucho mueve la cola,en los 90 cuando EEUU intervino en Yugoslavia todo el mundo dijo que rusia no lo permitiria,es mas despues de caer la URSS era lo que le quedaba su influencia en la zona y todos sabemos lo que paso,intervino por sus co... y hoy dia la OTAN ase frontera con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Las sanciones de China son cortinas de humo, Korea depende de China igual que España depende del turismo. 

No lo comparto, tu irías a una guerra que vas a perder? Y no tienes opciones de ganar?

Si hay guerra, y sería el ataque a Guam, osea los koreanos son los que empiezan, sería la primera vez en la historia que 2 potencias nucleares se enfrentan.
Y ya sabes el desenlace..

O el gordito tiene una enfermedad mental o como ha ocurrido desde la creación de las 2 koreas, se están jugando un órdago. La prensa sensacionalista no hay que hacerla caso.

Eso si, a nivel financiero lo de siempre una caída brusca, y luego otra vez a empezar, y en este escenario hay un chico nuevo en el barrio, 

El btc. El resto de cryptos, a nivel financiero 'no existen' por desconocimiento.
Qué las pueda salpicar algo a las blue-chip? Algo..

Yo solo espero que tus pensamientos sean totalmente erróneos, por el bien de todos.
Yo no contemplo ese escenario.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 13:04 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Las alts quedarán para pumps&dumps como mucho. No tiene sentido tener una alt-coin para cada cosa. Es como si tuvieramos 100 Internets diferentes, que sentido tendria ?



Yo no lo veo así.
Yo lo veo como si tuviéramos 100 desarrollos en linux diferentes, el merado decidirá, cual usa y se instala acorde a cada necesidad.

Yo he visto de reina del cotarro enterprise Red-hat Linux, y como sin darse cuenta un día una pequeña empresa sudafricana (sin tradición en desarrollo tecnológico) puso su producto a la par con Ubuntu.

He visto como Simbian dominaba el mercado, y en 3 años desaparecía, y una versión de Linux era el s.o. más usado en el mundo.

He visto como el ethereum llegaba a 20 de desplomaba, y por obra del espíritu enterprise, se daba la vuelta y se iba a 400$.

He visto como bitcon se bifurcaba y se materializaba el milagro de los peces y su gemelo dice el mercado que la valora en más de 300$, sin 'fundamentos'.

Así que, a saber las posiciones que el dinero FIAT (valor) va a decidir usar.
Mientras a disfrutarlo! :o


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Las alts que vienen detrás, aspiran a a cubrir nichos que BTC no cubrirá ni le interesa cubrir.



Y qué nichos serían ésos ? ...para tenerlos ojeados y poder meter cuña.

Porque si son las aplicaciones con las que ETH lo está petando...a qué viene lo del segwit, las sidechains, LN, etc... ?



Claudius dijo:


> En par $ , eth está en su soporte de 300$ 'aguantando', ripple ha roto el triángulo por debajo.., pero se guardan 2 anuncios en la manga importantes para las próximas semanas.
> El resto de blue-chip que se negocian en fiat de forma importante como LTC
> están aguantando, las alt y las shit salvo excepciones dónde se negocian únicamente en btc o en eth, RIP..



Dónde encajarías los tokens de la cascada de ETH ? porque se negocian en BTC & ETH , pero ni "aguantando" , ni mucho menos RIP. Los tokens "medianamente" bien elegidos , sin volverse muy loco, pueden andar en una media de 3 cifras en subida semanal o cercana, varios con rendimientos varias veces superior a essos 100% ...y ésa es la mayor en cuanto a perfiles de Shitland, la misma revalorización del BTC no llega a un 30% semanal. 

Yo creo que la clave está en reinvertir esas plusvis...pero que las han generado y a machete es lo más evidente , junto con la bestial subida de BTC. Desde luego quien tenga 3 ó 4 tokens de esos , buena cuenta puede dar de ello : Los lucros han sido brutales.


----------



## p_pin (13 Ago 2017)

A mi Ripple me terminó aburriendo y la vendí con pérdidas, al menos siguió cayendo... por que cuando vendo en pérdidas normalmente suele cambiar la tendencia :XX:

Respecto a btc, puede equivocarme pero creo que no va a subir mucho más, al menos en el corto plazo, puede intentar la zona de 4.700 a ver ahora que "despiertan" en la zona de USA si tienen ganas de "fiesta"

Por cierto Pivx, a pesar de lo feo que está su gráfico en el cruce con btc, está tratando de aguantar la zona de los 2 dólares


Por otro lado, el tema de Korea o la probable correción en las bolsas yo creo que sí tendrían impacto en las criptomonedas. Recordemos que buena parte del volúmen de criptos se maneja en esa zona. Pero lo de Korea parece más una de esas pataletas, y ahora el lidl tiene en USA otro tipo al que le gusta "ladrar" como es Trump. De momento nunca se han metido con nadie, no sé por que iban a hacerlo ahora... veo bastante más probable que el inicio de las _hostilidades_ venga de USA, y desde luego sería una catástrofe que espero no tenga lugar, por que en muy pocos km está: Japón y Surcorea, China y Rusia. Eso es una guerra mundial, así que esperemos que el "gordito" y el del "flequillo" sigan jugando a hacer declaraciones en twiter


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Esos nichos los puede cubrir Bitcoin perfectamente una vez empiecen a funcionar las sidechains con LN. En unos dias tenemos segwit y es muy grande lo que viene. Hay muchos proyectos en desarrollo y casi finalizados que necesitan apoyarse en SW y eso ya lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> Las alts quedarán para pumps&dumps como mucho. No tiene sentido tener una alt-coin para cada cosa. Es como si tuvieramos 100 Internets diferentes, que sentido tendria ?



Para una visión monopolística como la bitcoñera más recalcitrante, ninguna...pero nadie habla de 100 internets diferentes porque en internet se creen 1000 aplicaciones diferentes, De éso se habla respecto a la blockchain, por una errónea concepción de "propiedad" mal llevada. Hasta hace poco el mantrita era que BTC era máh mejó porque hacía lo que tenía que hacer y no patochadas.

Lo que sí está clarísimo es que los tempos de salida de esas aplicaciones van a ser cruciales para que el queso de BTC , obvio hoy mismo como un sol, no siga menguando. Y que se hubiese aprovechado el stand by al que Jihan ha obligado en adelantar desarrollos y que estuvieran ya "casi finalizados" como comentas...ésa no sólo sería una gran medida estratégica sino una NECESARIA..y más cuando hay otras plataormas ya con tokens sobre el mantel a mansalva, comenzado cone ellos, o con el segwit adecuado hace más tempo ya. Por no hablar de Dash...que ya veremos qué tipo de planteamiento presenta tras 6 meses en la caverna y siendo perfectamente conscientes de la paradigmática encrucijada que vive la blockchain este año.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 13:37 ----------

NEO , rotos los 40 $ & los 2 viyonazos... / y estamos hablando de ese desembolso en apenas 2 semanas... demasiado para el mero respaldo de la codicia y el ojo de lince "popular" ? /

Es el asalto que comentábamos a LTC $ NEM ?


----------



## p_pin (13 Ago 2017)

Respecto al papel de las altcoins en el futuro, se podría hacer un paralelismo, por ejemplo hace años alguien inventó "youtube", que podría ser la "altcoin", los inversores iniciales creían que eso de youtube un día podría ser el "stream de video" más usado en todo el mundo, tenía potencial y decidieron invertir arriesgando su dinero.... el tiempo les dio la razón, y años más tarde youtube triunfó, y acabo siendo comprado por google por +1.600 millones de dólares

Otro ejemplo más actual, Facebook compró Whatsaap por 19.000 millones de dólares

Casos de éstos hay montones, las empresas grandes comprando buenas ideas de otras pequeñas. Del mismo modo una buena idea, proyecto, y-o servicio de una altcoin puede ser en el futuro "comprada" por otra mayor. Al fin y al cabo las altscoins tienen cada vez más pinta de empresas-emprendedoras que de otra cosa

Quiero decir que hueco va a haber seguro. Pero claro tienen que ofrecer algo que llame la atención del usuario, parece que el mercado empieza a estar saturado de "hype" y de los "vendedores de humo"


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Respecto al papel de las altcoins en el futuro, se podría hacer un paralelismo, por ejemplo hace años alguien inventó "youtube", que podría ser la "altcoin", los inversores iniciales creían que eso de youtube un día podría ser el "stream de video" más usado en todo el mundo, tenía potencial y decidieron invertir arriesgando su dinero.... el tiempo les dio la razón, y años más tarde youtube triunfó, y acabo siendo comprado por google por +1.600 millones de dólares
> 
> Otro ejemplo más actual, Facebook compró Whatsaap por 19.000 millones de dólares
> 
> ...



el mercado nunca estará cansado de hype...

vosotros no vivisteis la época de 2013-2014... eso si que eran shitcoins de verdad... eran simples copias de cadenas, al menos ahora las cadenas intentan hacer cosas diferentes...

por cierto, la misma mierda que muchos decís ahora sobre el futuro de una moneda de decía antes... que si va a sacar wallet, que si lo hace para Android y cosas banales que solo sirven para pump y dump...

de esa época solo quedaron las que innovaban algo, las copycoins acabaron desapareciendo... lo mismo ocurrirá ahora...

aquí lo que hay que hacer es analizar cada moneda como si fuese una empresa tecnológica y ver que proyectos tiene en mente... el resto.. pues pump y dumps que a la larga te acaban arruinado..


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Ago 2017)

Lo de neo lo veis? Esa subida no ed normal, q han cambiado de nombre y...q mas? En la proxima sangria mas de uno se va a comer buenas perdidas como se quede enganchado.


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Lo de neo lo veis? Esa subida no ed normal, q han cambiado de nombre y...q mas? En la proxima sangria mas de uno se va a comer buenas perdidas como se quede enganchado.



Han cambiado de nombre e imagen...el exchange, binance, con una coin propia también, gestiona ,audita, o algo tiene que ver con éso, el Gas de Neo. Tiene toda la pinta de crecer en "arsenal ETH" ... y su apertura , hace sobre un mes, creo...ha coincidido con ese reseteo de Antshares y el subidón en el ranking que hemos visto.

No me da la impresión de ser algo puesto en pie "al tuntún". Para nada. Ni me extrañarían respaldos solventes. / pura impresión personal, éso que conste... /


----------



## p_pin (13 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el mercado nunca estará cansado de hype...
> 
> *vosotros no vivisteis la época de 2013-2014*... eso si que eran shitcoins de verdad... eran simples copias de cadenas, al menos ahora las cadenas intentan hacer cosas diferentes...
> 
> ...



Relaja tu esfinter :bla:

Yo estuve minando en el pool de Alxemi la burbucoin, eso fue *Enero de 2014*, y ya antes minaba litecoin, por que evidentemente burbucoin era de todo menos rentable...






Burbucoin -- Hilo Oficial -- la moneda del foro ha llegado

Si lo que querías es ganarte unos thxs (clapham style) comparando el mercado de altcoins de 2014, que no llegaba a 200 millones de dólares, con el actual que sobrepasa los 65.000 millones, objetivo conseguido. Toma tu galletita

La evolución de las altscoins es una largo trayecto, y para empezar a correr, primero hay que dar un paso, y eso que se hizo en 2014, con cientos de alts, tratando de hacer algo distinto aunque fuera un simple wallet más "molón" eran esos primeros pasos que nos han traido hasta donde ahora estamos.
Del mismo modo que para jugar al actual "fifa2017", primero hubo que jugar al "michel de 1989"....

Los nostálgicos tenéis aquí un video en youtube del "michel", yo lo jugué en el amstrad siendo un niño 


Spoiler



[youtube]QxldcpQp3oo[/youtube]



Pero ésto no acaba aquí, falta mucho por hacer en las criptomonedas, y como decía alejándose del hype y de los vendedores de humo, tratando de ver quien es capaz de dar un servicio que *resulte en una utilidad real al ciudadano*. Ese es el gran paso cualitativo, el que separará a los "vendedores de humo" de los proyectos ganadores.


----------



## Claudius (13 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Dónde encajarías los tokens de la cascada de ETH ? porque se negocian en BTC & ETH , pero ni "aguantando" , ni mucho menos RIP. Los tokens "medianamente" bien elegidos , sin volverse muy loco, pueden andar en una media de 3 cifras en subida semanal o cercana, varios con rendimientos varias veces superior a essos 100% ...y ésa es la mayor en cuanto a perfiles de Shitland, la misma revalorización del BTC no llega a un 30% semanal.
> 
> Yo creo que la clave está en reinvertir esas plusvis...pero que las han generado y a machete es lo más evidente , junto con la bestial subida de BTC. Desde luego quien tenga 3 ó 4 tokens de esos , buena cuenta puede dar de ello : Los lucros han sido brutales.



Pues si son token-producto, los veo interesantes como la tarjeta TenX, pero yo prefiero estar en eth, por si quiero salir o entar a golpe de click a fiat.


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Ago 2017)

cual es la mejor estrategia a seguir a partir de ahora??

ir sacando de coins a theter o ir pasando de bitcoin a criptos??

aunque las alt hayan caído en criptos, han subido en dólares pero cuando btc baje es muy probable que en resto de alt también bajen aunque suban en btc..

creo que es bueno empezar a debatir una estrategia porque subidas así de bestiales no son sostenibles en el tiempo...

tal vez está subida sea debida a la crisis de Corea del norte y si se soluciona baje todo???


----------



## Gurney (13 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El marketcap es contabilidad bulgara
> No hay 123 billones ni la cabeza de un guanajo .
> Multiplicas el ultimo precio del ultimo bulbo x el supply y te dan 5000 , 10 mil 50 mil billones . Y tan pancho .
> El clapham lo dijo , que por obra y gracia de la contabilidad bulgara
> ...




Clapham, intenta vender todo el DowJones de golpe, o todo el oro mundial...


----------



## davitin (13 Ago 2017)

Ya estamos oficialmente en sangria? Yo lo veo todo rojo, aunque el marketcap no baja, vamos que la pasta se esta llendo de las alts hacia los bitcoins (de ahi la subida).


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

*
NEO ................................. $48.59 .............................. TOP 5 *


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cual es la mejor estrategia a seguir a partir de ahora??
> 
> ir sacando de coins a theter o ir pasando de bitcoin a criptos??



El paso CAPITAL contra el planteamiento caníbal de Nakamoto con el que se está descojanando todo el Bitcoin a coro de todo el resto de criptohabitantes es reinvertir lucros de Shitland en monedas consolidadas hasta que lo estén tanto que BTC pueda entrar en ellas a pillar, no a pumpear /...si a su vuelta han subido más  / .

Porqué no se pumpea BTC ? Porque si sales a invertir en lo tuyo,fiat, criptos o muñecas chochonas, a la vuelta, necesitas más de lo que has guardado para recuperar tu posición,posición,posición...

Sólo hay una blochain que puede hacer eso HOY...ETH, la más odiada. Y con la "rebelión zombie" de sus tokens QUE HACEN COSAS esta semana, lo ha demostrado...PUEDE RECREAR EL PLANTEAMIENTO CANIBAL DE SAKAMOTO en un circito económico cerrado en crecimiento y reroalimentado...sin salir a currar, a las compras ni a pasear al fucking perro.

Pero esa posibilidad existe ya hoy. Por éso ETH está tan pancha en medio del meneo. Y si sus actualizaciones no tienen marrones...Creará un universo Blockchain paralelo este mismo otoño. Y con sus medios, el bombardeo comercial de este Otoño en una mass mierda global que es suya va a acabar poneiendo ETH hasta en la bocaza de la steban...Apostar y callar. Y al loro con que la moneda de cambio de los secuestraniños no sea , a la llegada de la blockchain a su anhelada adopción masiva, el nuevo Bin Laden.

Los 290 pavos dan puro descojono...tanto dan, que a ETH se la pela que sus bastardillos se pongan en cientos de pavos de precio. ETH no está haciendo pasta, está definiendo un espacio en el que sea imprescindible...y en el que no se verá condicionada por ningún factor externo. Con ver que BTC casi se va a las Vegas a que el primer Elvis que encontraran los casase con su amado Jihan / por cierto, ahí anda, salseando , el ioputa, en el team de AdEx - AdEx - Decentralized ad network - / para poder optar al planteamiento creativo y de natural evolución que se le había negado , en beneficio de una ETH lista para ejecutarlo ...no te digo más.

Y...ojo !!! ...sus holders, seguramente, también se la pelan. Si que estén contentos le es conveniente, así estarán...pero en cuanquier encrucijada...muchísimo ojo con esos alacranes.

En fin...mi posición ante la salvaguarda que comentas , creo que puedes saberla ya. 


...y , por cierto...NO VENDO UNA PUTA MIERDA. A NADIE. Ni soy sibilino o tendencioso ...nada de andar de puntillas. En este mundo es tan importante lo que se dice y cómo se dice...como lo que se calla. O más.

Hay que observar todo, elegir con fé en uno mismo si se lo ha currado...y , convencidos, decidir. Allá cada cual.


----------



## Kukulkam (13 Ago 2017)

Mis 2000€ en NEO a 6$ van por unos 15000, tb estoy fuerte en SAFEX a 284 sath, si sale bien, me planteo reinvertir y meter mas fiat después de la caida.
Las NEO las venderían? Las tengo en wallet produciendo GAS

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 19:06 ----------

Divad, estoy contigo, Congo Natty - Micro Chip (Say No) - YouTube

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (13 Ago 2017)

Entrad en SAFEX , hoy o mañana sale la wallet, y el articulo en FORBES,se ira a los 1000 fácil

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## species8472 (13 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Entrad en SAFEX , hoy o mañana sale la wallet, y el articulo en FORBES,se ira a los 1000 fácil
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Hay dos mil millones de SAFEX en circulación. Irse a mil significaría un market cap de 2 billones de dolares. 300 veces el valor de BTC hoy o más del doble que el de Apple...


----------



## Pirro (13 Ago 2017)

Estoy flipando. En cosa de una semana tres personas muy cercanas a mí y sin NINGÚN contacto previo con el mundo de bitcoin o las cryptos me han preguntado por IOTA. En esa semana se ha ido multiplicando de precio. Ya he tenido que quedar para enseñar a una de ellas a meanejar un exchanger ::

Se está gestando un hype de cagarse la burra.


----------



## Kukulkam (13 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Hay dos mil millones de SAFEX en circulación. Irse a mil significaría un market cap de 2 billones de dolares. 300 veces el valor de BTC hoy o más del doble que el de Apple...



1000 satoshis

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 20:13 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Hay dos mil millones de SAFEX en circulación. Irse a mil significaría un market cap de 2 billones de dolares. 300 veces el valor de BTC hoy o más del doble que el de Apple...



1000 satoshis, y creo que las sell walls gordas son del propio daniel dabek para mejorar la distribución

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

NEO...A Jihan , poniéndose en 100 pavos

En 130...podium tras ETH .

____________________________________________

En un post anterior, tal vez / seguro / no haya sabido expresarme sobre el exchange Binance. PIllando acho con NEO, pillando cacho con GAS...y hasta con su propia coin. Quisiera volver sobre ello.

Parece que un exchange controla , supervisa o monopoliza , salvo de pagar en Yuanes , el Gas de NEO, la "ETH China" según la etiqueta facilona . Un exchange ETHfílico , con explicaciones detalladas de los tokens , orientación decididamente al mercado Asíático y con la basta experiencia de...UN MES. :ouch: 

Acto seguido, NEO al top 5 en 10 días a golpe de 2 billonazos de excedente fiat yanki. Descalza, parece que no va .

Si NEO es la mitad de la mitad de ETH...De qué volumen hablamos en ICOs, tokens de su cascada, etc ???

Y lo canalizan , o lo hacen con cierta velada preferencia...por un exchange que lleva UN MES ? Cuando ETH ha puesto los más grandes del mundo y hasta el rendimiento de su propia plataforma patas arriba con sus ICOs primaverales ? Es ésa la estudiada orientación comercial con que se quiere replicar ese modelo de negocio ? 

Pues vale... pero no jodas, sin demasiada conspiranoia...mucho, mucho...no encaja.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 20:56 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Estoy flipando. En cosa de una semana tres personas muy cercanas a mí y sin NINGÚN contacto previo con el mundo de bitcoin o las cryptos me han preguntado por IOTA. En esa semana se ha ido multiplicando de precio. Ya he tenido que quedar para enseñar a una de ellas a meanejar un exchanger ::
> 
> Se está gestando un hype de cagarse la burra.



La brumosa magia de los decimales...hasta algún beneficiario de la RBU estará echando a la bonoloto...

Y enhorabuena a los que hayan trincado, eh ? Muy buena pinta tiene IOTA :Aplauso:


Ánimo. Ya queda menos...



Spoiler



[youtube]-sUXMzkh-jI[/youtube]


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Ago 2017)

Pivx piñándose...


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Pivx piñándose...



...& Waves ...& GAME...la gran , grannnn tapada para mí.


----------



## davitin (13 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Entrad en SAFEX , hoy o mañana sale la wallet, y el articulo en FORBES,se ira a los 1000 fácil
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Hablanos un poco de safex.


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> ...& Waves ...& GAME...la gran , grannnn tapada para mí.



Lo de NEO no es de este mundo..


----------



## djun (13 Ago 2017)

SitTibiTerraLevis dijo:


> Hola, me estoy iniciando en esto de las criptos, y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre un tema.
> 
> Mi idea es invertir en criptos de manera "conservadora" (en la medida en que esto es posible). Largo plazo, diversificado, pasivo...
> 
> ...




Esa seleccion que tienes creo que es buena. Pienso que no hay mucho riesgo y debe ir bien. Yo pondría también DASH en tercer o cuarto lugar. Por ejemplo 20% de ETH, 20% de IOTA y 20% de DASH.


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

djun dijo:


> Esa seleccion que tienes creo que es buena. Pienso que no hay mucho riesgo y debe ir bien. Yo pondría también DASH en tercer o cuarto lugar. Por ejemplo 20% de ETH, 20% de IOTA y 20% de DASH.



Conservador ?

Yo cambiaba el 5% de LTC por GAMEcredits. A ese precio, pasta segura...y con posibilidad de enorme sorpresa.

Han sacado la plataforma esta semana pasada, nueva web , con nuevas extensiones más allá del gamming. Hay mucha comunidad y posibilidad de expansión ahí.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 21:44 ----------

Espearndo a este hachazo para entrar largo a Qtum, Stratis o Waves.

ALgún apunte actual sobe ellas de algún seguidor ? 

En principio, me llama especialmente Stratis.

Gracias.


----------



## djun (13 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Conservador ?*
> 
> Yo cambiaba el 5% de LTC por GAMEcredits. A ese precio, pasta segura...y con posibilidad de enorme sorpresa.
> 
> ...




Conservador dentro de lo que son las criptos. 

Hay otras que pueden aparecer y dar la sorpresa si se ponen de moda, pero sería arriesgado. Algunas coins pueden ser muy aburridas con pocas subidas aunque no pierdan mucho como LTC, ETC o Monero.

Y otras que son confiables y que no deben perder mucho creo que son PIVX, KMD y Blocknet. De Blocknet sólo puedo decir que en las últimas semanas ha tenido un buen comportamiento, es bastante deconocida, no tiene hype, y su volumen ha ido aumentando de manera racional. Quizás algunos estén acumulando lentamente por alguna buena información que conozcan.


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

Ah!...y releyendo al forero que que consultaba su cartera, he caído en que alguien consultaba lo del fondo... 

TAAS es un fondo de inversión en criptos. Y PAGA , no es una propuesta desconocida , cuestión importante - el primer plazo hace una semana - . El interés trimestral, como un 38% más una revalorizacíon en 3 meses de un 300% ...y este próximo trimestre, casi con toda seguridad el retprno sea mcho mayor, pues en Junio/Julio ha habido una caída general descomunal que ha truncado la buena marcha que llevaban -aún así, un 38% trimstral - . Sobre que la coin se revaolrice, ya no sabría decirte...desde el reparto llevara un 15% arriba y nunca, salvo que reorganicen el fondo, que lo veo perfectamente posible y hasta lógico, se disparará.


----------



## kokoliso1 (13 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Mis 2000€ en NEO a 6$ van por unos 15000, tb estoy fuerte en SAFEX a 284 sath, si sale bien, me planteo reinvertir y meter mas fiat después de la caida.
> Las NEO las venderían? Las tengo en wallet produciendo GAS
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk
> ...



Vende 2000€ y así si baja te da igual. Vamos es lo que yo haría.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 22:54 ----------




juli dijo:


> Ah!...y releyendo al forero que que consultaba su cartera, he caído en que alguien consultaba lo del fondo...
> 
> TAAS es un fondo de inversión en criptos. Y PAGA , no es una propuesta desconocida , cuestión importante - el primer plazo hace una semana - . El interés trimestral, como un 38% más una revalorizacíon en 3 meses de un 300% ...y este próximo trimestre, casi con toda seguridad el retprno sea mcho mayor, pues en Junio/Julio ha habido una caída general descomunal que ha truncado la buena marcha que llevaban -aún así, un 38% trimstral - . Sobre que la coin se revaolrice, ya no sabría decirte...desde el reparto llevara un 15% arriba y nunca, salvo que reorganicen el fondo, que lo veo perfectamente posible y hasta lógico, se disparará.



"Mi no entender" lo de que reorganicen el fondo, me interesa TAAS, hasta ahora sólo me ha dado alegrías tanto en reparto como en tradeo.


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> "Mi no entender" lo de que reorganicen el fondo, me interesa TAAS, hasta ahora sólo me ha dado alegrías tanto en reparto como en tradeo.



Yo el reparto lo ví racanísimo. Un 76 % en ESE trimestre / se repartió la mitad, un 38 / lo ha sacado aquí cualquier forero. Con no tocar los btc & ethers desde la ICO en Marzo-Abril, el rendiemiento ya sería variias veces superior.

De cualquier modo, en repartos posteriores, se supone que el "bote" crece un 25% del beneficio anterior y además, no serán tan novatos ni nos tiraremos el último mes y poco cayendo a cañón.

Lo de reorganizar la actividad del fondo lo comento como posibilidad ...se podría hacer una muy buena entrada de ingresos por ahí si finalmente se revelan como buenos himbersores ofreciendo un servicio extra para mayores inversiones a holders , por ejemplo . Con el mismo smart contract que gobierna los pagos entiendo que sería fácil de controlar...y una contribución interesante a la bolsa común...y a la revalorización de la moneda que lo posibilitase.

El día que el fondo tenga una rentabilidad acorde a la gestión de un grupo de especialistas, me parece una chorrada restringir el capital a la base inicial cuando el trabajo sería practicamente el mismo.


----------



## kokoliso1 (14 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En pocos días más, BTC habrá sumado una capitalización igual a la acumulada en toda su historia.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué no se va a multiplicar por 10, 100, 1000? o dividirse por las mismas cifras?
> ...



Le he leido en varias ocasiones lo de la plata coloidal pero no sé a qué se refiere... ¿hay literatura científica?


----------



## jorge (14 Ago 2017)

Cómo veis SAFEX para entrar ahora?


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2017)

Bitcoin a mas de 4100 dolares.


----------



## djun (14 Ago 2017)

SitTibiTerraLevis dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las sugerencias. De momento lo dejaré así:
> 
> 20% BTC
> 20% ETH
> ...




Creo que haces bien con esa cartera u otra selección parecida con la que tengas confianza. 

Lo importante para mí es no marearse mucho, porque podrás ver que hay criptos que se ponen de moda y pegan grandes subidas y puedes pensar que las tuyas estan paradas o que no suben tanto. Si los proyectos son serios (que creo que sí) tendrán subidas cuando les toque (cuando el mercado sepa verlas) y de manera mas racional y consistente. 

Yo cometí algunos errores, compré XLM, Ripple y Digibyte cuando tuvieron grandes subidas porque parecía que aquello no iba a dejar de subir (estaban de moda, todo el mundo hablaba bien de ellas) y luego me quedé colgado. 

Es mejor mantenerse a largo plazo. Elegir los proyectos que mas te atraigan por lo que se comenta, y procurar comprar cuando se produzca alguna corrección generalizada de las criptos. Espero que tengas suerte.


----------



## plastilinux (14 Ago 2017)

Invertir en Masternodo

Aquí viene info fiable

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

Déjate de enchufes , que pasas la vida dándole a la sin hueso ...y así te va : 

Antshares / Neo / estaba a pavo y pico hace mes y medio o dos...más barata que PIVX. Que note hablo de bitcoins a 9 euros hace medio siglo ni eth ó Das a 1 pavo hace un año...Así que ni enchufes, ni poyas en vinagre. Con 5 mil pavos , e pleno subidón antes del gran barrido, te pillabas más de 3.000 coins que hoy son más de 150.000 pavos.

Pero bueno...si tú has llegado a BTC , a ETH y a Neo...a tí que te voy a decir si de lo que eres un fucking virtuoso es, más que de la cháchara barata, ...de dejar pasar trenes.


Pasa el tren...y tú, piando. Y claro, luego el siguiente te pilla maldiciendo del timo que se te negó...y ése es tu fucking loop.

Cuídate, hamijo...o no : Haz lo que te salga del nardo con tu tiempo.

Pero no malgastes el mío.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 02:17 ----------

Negrofuturo, por favor...se hace alguna idea de hasta cuándo hay tiempo para cargar antes de que se pongan peleonas ETH ó Dash ?

Gracias.

_________________________

Sólo los tokens de ETH del top 100 sacan ya 1.000 kilos a Ripple / Sólo las del top 50 están a un paso de rebasar su cap, cosa que muy probablemente harán mañana.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2017)

No recuerdo ya que compañero fue, creo que juli, quién preguntaba sobre los próximos eventos de Dash que podrían empujar la cotización:

dash-roadmap/README.md at master · dashpay/dash-roadmap · GitHub

En cuanto a NEO o IOTA...incluso NEM si me apurais, para estar en top 10, se ve clara manipulación, pues no hay apenas exchangers que los listen, y el volumen en fiat directo es nulo o escaso, algo para mi muy a tener en cuenta a la hora de tomarse en serio movimientos del calibre que estamos viendo.

Supongo que a partir de esta brutal subida entrarán en nuevas plazas, pero creo que están verdes, lo que no quita que objetivamente haya sido o esté siendo un pelotazo de los que perseguimos todos por aquí.

Un saludo y buena semana.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (14 Ago 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Invertir en Masternodo
> 
> Aquí viene info fiable
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk



Si eso quieres, mirate la presale de mass, lo mismo la abren de nuevo, o la ico directamente.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 09:43 ----------

Q le pasa a game? Entraria pero es q no me fio ya.


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No recuerdo ya que compañero fue, creo que juli, quién preguntaba sobre los próximos eventos de Dash que podrían empujar la cotización:
> 
> dash-roadmap/README.md at master · dashpay/dash-roadmap · GitHub
> *
> ...





Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Si eso quieres, mirate la presale de mass, lo mismo la abren de nuevo, o la ico directamente.
> 
> *Creo que el braguetazo de los MasterNodes podrá ser al principio y hasta más especulando por su venta que por la rentabilidad a largo que les pueda sacar, pues TODOS los costes de mantenimiento de la blockchain tenderán a CERO / CERO sobre sus gastos reales. Es una evolución natural : Se pagará por servicos concretos + el menor coste de mantenimiento. Las plataformas que doten de esa capacidad de cobro a cualquier aplicación menor al exonerarla de los costes elefantiásicos de la Gran Gestión de datos facilitarán ésto y se harán con el mercado. /.*
> 
> ...



Ojo con ésto, pero el "ya no me fío"...qué barato ! Suele ser el mayor indicatico de oportunidad. Hay que buscar ahí lastres que provoquen ese precio...pero si no los hay , es un regalo / y yo, piepando info de GAME , foros, etc ...veo todo lo contrario a un proyecto precario o bloqueado - cosa que puntualmente, por cierto, sí se ha visto en parcelas de GAME...pero en serio, ahora, no se adivina en absoluto - /. 

Ese análisis es trabajo y decisión de cada cual. Yo a GAME le veo creciendo constante y monstruosamente en respuesta a un nicho de mercado MUY, MUY puntual...y creo que acabará en éso, en un Monstruo.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 11:04 ----------


El link a Taas es de hace meses...e IMPORTANTÍSIMO, han pagado ya. / y que eso se haga es la madre del cordero en una propuesta así /.

De las axusaxiones de SCAM , impagos a colaboradores, etc...qué me vas a decir a mí...que te digan Kondarra o Andyteleco los acojonos que éso y una NEFASTA estrategia de comunicación de TAAS nos han hecho pasar.

Una vez pasadas...hay que ver cómo qeda el control de esos fondos...pero si es razonable, que debería serlo...la moneda , para holders que vienen de largo y diría que hasta aún a este precio - es un braguetazo en toda regla.


----------



## Kukulkam (14 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hablanos un poco de safex.



Bueno, sacan la wallet operativa hoy,? El articulo de forbes lo pumpeara otro poco, pero lo importante es posicionarse ahora, a menos de 1000 sath, 3 centimos de dolar, porque en diciembre saldrá la chille blockchain , y los chillCoins seran entregados a los holders de SAFEX,, será un mercado descentralizado , que nunca podrán cerrar ,los fbi's etc, que generará fees a los holder de fichas

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

Paketazo...crees que PIVX está siendo controlado por sus ballenas ? Tienes algún indicio por distribución que apunte a ello ? / No veo ninguna otra explicación lógica a sus dumps, igual que a los de Waves o, especialmente, GAME /.

Ir soltando gota a gota en 2 pavos para dumpearla y distribuírla, ya es pasta para ellos...y guardar 2/3 ó la mitad para pumpear en el momento preciso , con la capacidad de himbersión y arrastre de esa legión de holders puede darte para trincar la morterada que te guardes multiplicada por 30 , es un fucking tsunami de flús.

Para mí toda la pinta...y además , plan ferpecto, vamos... Las ganas que me quedan de entrar ahí y en GAMES ó WAVES a machete son poquitas, Creo que hablamos de proyectos MUY sólidos, y emblemátics de nichos MUY concretos que no pintan NADA dumpeando en un contexto alcista como el actual...donde trinca cualuier muñeca hinchable. Es antinatura.

No te pregunto si PUEDE serlo, po que poder, puede salirme un segundo pene en el sobaco esta misma tarde...pero, a expensas de que yo o quien lea actúe bajo su entera responsabilidad, faltaría piú, te agradecería tu opinión personal con la mayor sinceridad posible.

Gracias.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Ago 2017)

Reportaje decente para lo que suelen publicar en medios generalistas.

¿Podré pagar con bitcoins en El Corte Inglés?. Blogs de De Vuelta


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Paketazo...crees que PIVX está siendo controlado por sus ballenas ? Tienes algún indicio por distribución que apunte a ello ? / No veo ninguna otra explicación lógica a sus dumps, igual que a los de Waves o, especialmente, GAME /.
> 
> Ir soltando gota a gota en 2 pavos para dumpearla y distribuírla, ya es pasta para ellos...y guardar 2/3 ó la mitad para pumpear en el momento preciso , con la capacidad de himbersión y arrastre de esa legión de holders puede darte para trincar la morterada que te guardes multiplicada por 30 , es un fucking tsunami de flús.
> 
> ...



Por buscarle una explicación a lo de GAME, por ser de la que voy cargadito... tal vez le esté influyendo que es una moneda muy de POLONIEX, y mucha gente puede estar liquidando sus posiciones allí, creo que Bittrex ya es el numero 1 en volumen. Tal vez la gente las esté vendiendo para salir de ese exchange y claro, ante tal festival de crecidas que llevamos desde el dia 1 le apetezca más gastarse esos bitcoins en otras cosas más pumpeables.

De todas formas estoy contigo en que GAME da la sensación de estar bastante manipulada por ballenas, enseguida corrige a la que quiere tirar para arriba.

Desde la barra del bar ésto eh. A ver si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2017)

PIVX tiene un gran problema ahora mismo, y es que tras una de las mayores subidas del panorama en el último año, solo se tradea realmente en un exchanger serio, y bajo la lupa de BTC.

Cuando veais pumps impresionantes de una coin que se producen casi en su totalidad en un solo exchanger, suele ser que los whales la están manipulando sin riesgo tras acumular abajo.

La pupean, y luego la mantienen en distribución hasta que logran su objetivo (cash puro y duro)

Esto es relativamente bueno para la moneda, pues la distrubuye entre manos más débiles que no pueden "joderla" tan facilmente.

Ahora mismo PIVX está en fase de distribución, lo que debemos averiguar (debeis), es si se crean nuevas wallets o solo se tradea en exchangers.

Si solo está en exchanger es todo humo...es dinero que cambia de manos con un solo objetivo (salirse en pump)

Si veis creación de wallets, aumento de rich list...es que la distribución se lleva a cabo coherentemente.

El pump de PIVX ha sido expectacular, y creo que puede tardar en distribuir, pero si no la "caga" con alguna mala new, lo irá haciendo bien a la sombra de BTC.

Un saludo


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Ago 2017)

A mi de PIVX hay una cosa que no me convence, puede parecer una gilipollez, pero suele importar, y es su nombre.

¿Como diablos se pronuncia? En español ya suena muy raro, no se como les sonará a chinos o anglos, pero esa X después de una V se ve rara. Yo si diseñara su campaña de marketing le añadiría un guión entre V y X.

Bitcoin tiene un nombre sonoro y fácilmente pronunciable, además de suponer ya nombre de marca, Ether también (no tanto Ethereum). NEO es uno de los mejores nombre, de ahí su super PUMP, Waves tiene un nombre aceptable, y GAME lo parte.

Ripple, de la que soy triste poseedor, suena a rupia de la India, y se asocia a moneda sin valor de país pobre.

Hoy en día, y creo que siempre, el valor de la marca y el nombre es un activo casi más vital que el del producto en sí.


----------



## Claudius (14 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No recuerdo ya que compañero fue, creo que juli, quién preguntaba sobre los próximos eventos de Dash que podrían empujar la cotización:



El roadmap, ya lleva unos días.

Si os fijáis de forma inminente (Sept) se cambia a 2M el tamaño de bloques y culmina en Noviembre, teniendo en cuenta que litecon tiene el triple de transacciones, y sin problemas.

Cabe la hipótesis, de que presupongan que van a tener un aumento del flujo de transacciones, ahora mismo la red va muy sobrada.

Entonces yo me pregunto, si pueden tener un pre-acuerdo con 'alguien' que produzca una elevada tasa de transferencias. ienso:


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Por buscarle una explicación a lo de GAME, por ser de la que voy cargadito... tal vez le esté influyendo que es una moneda muy de POLONIEX, y mucha gente puede estar liquidando sus posiciones allí, creo que Bittrex ya es el numero 1 en volumen. Tal vez la gente las esté vendiendo para salir de ese exchange y claro, ante tal festival de crecidas que llevamos desde el dia 1 le apetezca más gastarse esos bitcoins en otras cosas más pumpeables.
> 
> De todas formas estoy contigo en que GAME da la sensación de estar bastante manipulada por ballenas, enseguida corrige a la que quiere tirar para arriba.
> 
> Desde la barra del bar ésto eh. A ver si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz.



A raíz de un post de Claudius que me pareción convincente, en Abril o cosa así coloqué ,en plan Tarzanete y desoyendo un pelín sus recomendaciones de prudencia :o , la mitad de mis Ethers y Dash ya flojeando laterales en GAMEcredits. Entré a 0,40 y no había día que pasara cuando miraba el motrollón de ceros en gilicoins que tenía sin preguntarme si el gili de manual no era yo. 

En una semana en la que no osó hablarme ni mi vieja :: , pillaron 1 $ y devolví la munición ....luego corrigieron y al segundo asalto ya se quedaron ahí y de ahí a por 3, 5, etc..

He sido muy crítico con la churrimangada de web sin actualizar que tenía GAME. Y éso que se percibía movimiento debajo...pero no era de recbo...así lo dije. Hoy te digo que GAMEcredits cumple plazos como pocas coins y hasta por encima de lo que anuncia. El publi con el que le han dado la vuelta de tuerca al cotarro lo han pillado en el Alcampo..pero bué...indudables mejoras.

No sólo sacaron la beta de juegos hace un mes...tienen la pasarela activa, la están linkando a mil credit cards clásicas, anuncian exchang ó apuestas en Esports , que no entraban en su planteamiento original...y han lanzado G-Nation, el papel de regalo corporativo a todo éso, un cliché comercial como el DIgital Cash de Dash con el que imlantarse en la psique colectiva de la chavalería. Han pisado el acelerador y con buena orientación ...muy al contrario de hace 4 ó 5 meses / en diseño y script comercial son algo cutrillos, pero de que lo conseguido es funcional y expansivo, ni media duda /.

En su hilo de btc talk, no hay una puta queja de disfunción alguna en su aplicación ...y son la rehostia de juegos en venta, alquiler, etc...odo circula por encima de lo previsto...y su precio está al 50% de ATH...menos aún...

GAME tiene un nicho muy específico y saca dos cabezas en experiencia y robustez a cualqiera que vaya a entrar a machete en ese sector - sólo el diseño deslumbrante de laguna propuesta recién surgida puede crear dudas en himbersores sin criterio ...pero es una blockchain que hace cosas como la copa de un pino -.

En mi opinión, será puntera en el sector y coin TOP en coinmarketcap ...aunque a alguien le puede ir hoy de lujo que sólo se dispare cuando esté superdistribuída / su plataforma lo va a hacer en cero,coma a cuenta de los juegos/. Las ballenas no sólo se aseguran precio de carga, muchas, ni cargarán más...sino mucha gente implicada que , cuando toque, alzará los pumps exponencialmente. Si estás petáo de coins y sólo tienen cuatro más, alguno podría entrar a los pumps...pero se agotaría rápido. Si hay millones, ahí empuja todo dios...Y CONVOCA himbersores "triunfadoreh" que a su vez, CONVOCAN...y hay muchííñisima pasta que quemar antes de que el 2demún empiece a agotarse...con lo que las walles de las ballenas tienen un recorrido del copón.

Si hay marrones en GAME, encantadísimo de que se suelten aquí...ya largué lo de su plataforma y solicité opiniones de foreros que usen juegos - yo no lo hago - ...nada se ha leído, ni para bien , ni para mal...y hablamos de coins en 2, 3 pavos...que pueden hacerle un x20 a cualquiera, por lo que serían de gran interés y para gente sin demasiados recur$o$ , más... y ni por ésas.

Yo, no puedo sacarle un puto marrón...y no puedo decir más. Bueno, sí...que esos dumps no proceden, ni por el forro.


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> A raíz de un post de Clauidius que me pareción convincente, en Abril o cosa así coloqué la mitad de mis Ethers y Dash ya flojeando laterales en GAMEcredits. Entré a 0,40 y no había día que pasara cuando miraba el motrollón de ceros en gilicoins que tenía sin preguntarme si el gili de manual no era yo.
> 
> En una semana en la que no osó hablarme ni mi vieja , pillaron 1 $ y devolví la munición ....luego corrigieron y al segundo asalto ya se quedaron ahí y de ahí a por 3, 5, etc..
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en todo, no suelto ni una coin aunque descienda a los mismísimos infiernos. Como ya hemos comentado alguna vez, cuando llegue la hora de la verdad, solo los fuertes sobrevivirán.


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> A mi de PIVX hay una cosa que no me convence, puede parecer una gilipollez, pero suele importar, y es su nombre.
> 
> ¿Como diablos se pronuncia? En español ya suena muy raro, no se como les sonará a chinos o anglos, pero esa X después de una V se ve rara. Yo si diseñara su campaña de marketing le añadiría un guión entre V y X.
> 
> ...



No problemo, Blas.


1- Se pronuncia píbex. Abre vídeos en youtube y lo verás. Perfectamente sonoro.
2- Al ojo es cacofónico ?...OK...pero ello transmite su PRODUCTO : Encriptación. 
3- Y al hilo tesnológico : Nombre de los 2 robots más famosos de la historia de la ciencia ficción ? / Una pista : Uno alto , delgado ,dorado...otro rechoncho y plateado /. Algún problema de pronunciación ? :

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (14 Ago 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo cometí algunos errores, compré XLM, Ripple y Digibyte cuando tuvieron grandes subidas porque parecía que aquello no iba a dejar de subir (estaban de moda, todo el mundo hablaba bien de ellas) y luego me quedé colgado.



Si te sirve de consuelo se rumorea que Alibaba / Alipay (el homónimo a paypal en China), ayer levantó un nodo de Ripple.  
Alibaba compró MoneyGram..

El dueño de Alibaba compra MoneyGram por 1.133 millones | Compañías | Cinco Días


----------



## Carlos T. (14 Ago 2017)

Blockchain, inteligencia artificial, e inteligencia colectiva en las finanzas internacionales


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ago 2017)

Juli, claudius, pake y resto de foreros, podéis explicar o poner un link de como suele actuar o que estrategias tiene una ballena en una coin??

gracias


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Juli, claudius, pake y resto de foreros, podéis explicar o poner un link de como suele actuar o que estrategias tiene una ballena en una coin??
> 
> gracias



Yo no, sorry. Intento indagarlo, como tú...y hasta ahí.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 15:44 ----------

Por favor, algń forero de esos algo puestos en Next.

Quiero vaciar mi wallet pero no me actualiza la blockchain. Hay alguna wallet ligera ó web donde pueda acceder a mi cuenta con mi pub key ó address...y mi password-semilla ?

Si alguien puede...tengo mi prisilla. Gracias.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Hablar gratuitamente tiene sus riesgos .
> Mucha gente debil mental puede decir ...oye , que bien se expresa fulanito o menganito y actuan en consecuencia .
> Luego llegan las noticias a la tele : 300 moninos se lanzan por un barranco
> en un ritual inducido por su guru .
> ...



AMEN,el individuo cuando esta solo como persona es excepcionalmente inteligente,pero la sociedad esta diseñada para que el individuo se sienta un bicho raro y sea señalado y menospreciado por el resto,cuando intenta actuar de forma solitaria,es ahi cuando el individuo ante la presión social decide que tiene que estar en algun grupo y ciertos gurus aprovechan esta debilidad del individuo para sacar provecho.

Ahi tiene usted mi THANKS


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2017)

Lo unico que se es que debimos comprar todos bitcoin hace tiempo.

Joder, esta ahora mismo a 4300 dolares, anoche estaba a 4000, y el resto del top ten o a bajado o esta ahi quieto, es esto normal? A este ritmo a donde coño va a llegar? 20.000 o mas a final de año?

Lo unico que sigue subiendo con seguridad y aplomo es bitcoin, sigue siendo el lider por muchas gilipolleces que se digan aqui.


----------



## traianus (14 Ago 2017)

bitcoin cash va a cotizar en poloniex...


----------



## Claudius (14 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Juli, claudius, pake y resto de foreros, podéis explicar o poner un link de como suele actuar o que estrategias tiene una ballena en una coin??
> 
> gracias



En una de las que suelen gustar con 100M de tokens

1)

Paketazo, Juli y yo montamos el bueno, el feo y el malo Holdings Inv. con sede en Gibraltar.

2) 
Compramos 2M $ comprados en ICO, a varios fragmentos. (6M$)
y dejamos 4M$ de reservas.

Supongamos que los dueños del token se quedan con 10M, osea el 10%, cosa que a la gente a veces se les olvida... 

2)
Sale e un chiringo que no sean los 3 que más volumen tengan ahora.
Si somos el único 'holding' que ha echo esa operativa. Ese NEO-token es nuestro. 

[youtube]JsJ4YkCpFVM[/youtube]


Hasta que los fundadores tomen decisiones de movimientos, (normalmente pelados, para eso sacan ICOs para forrarse..)

Un nuevo concepto de financiación de StartUp tecnológicas, que pueden, o no tener éxito.., total, ¿para que 'currar'? si el éxito ya se ha conseguido? y no va a venir la UDEF, FBI a casa.. 

*Fase uno,*
La pumpeamos con los 4M$ de reservas para ir soltando lastre un 10% y tener cash para ostras fases, luego un miembro del equipo pone órdenes de venta bruscas para generar pánico vendedor.

En pánico, el miembro del equipo con cash, va comprando más poco a poco. 

El tercer miembro del equipo hace de bóveda, por si nos encontramos con otra manada de ballenas.

Y así sucesivamente salvando el 20% a cash, para otros token, o para: 'chicas y yates' 


[youtube]ugNQ5uIN09Q[/youtube]

Quita a Paketazo, Juli y a mi, y cambialos por un tal R Ver, Jihan y ('el tercer hombre') de los artículos de estos días.  todo con el patrocinio del patrón Bitcoin (cómo el Dolar en el mundo)

También para las shit, puedes cambiar al trio calatraba por hodlers de Bitcoin de 5/4 dígitos. a menos dígitos más miembros en el equipo 'pumpero' y más problemas de gobernabilidad.

Si eres holdler de 6 dígitos, vas por tu cuenta, cuanto más sube btc, más 'jodido' lo tienen el resto de alt para tener independencia ya que estarán participadas en gran medida por Bitcoiners multimillonarios. 

El ejemplo lo tienes en Ethereum, salió a la venta en Btc. 

De ahí que paketazo se fije mucho en la distribución (supongo) que lo confirme el.


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2017)

traianus dijo:


> bitcoin cash va a cotizar en poloniex...



Eso no va a tener mucha repercusion...poloniex ha perdido muchisimo volumen, ya no es lo que era, ahora mismo el exchange mas usado es bittrex, poloniex ya no tiene influencia.

Todas las alts callendo y bitcoin subiendo como un avion...si, algunas alts suben, pero lo hacen caprichosamente...estoy por vender todas las alts que tengo y meterlo todo a bitcoin.

Lo unico que yo veo es que bitcoin esta absorviendo toda la pasta de las alts como si fuese un agujero negro, y esto no se detiene, la gente esta viendo que bitcoin sube, siguen comprando y sigue subiendo.

Estoy seguro que mas de un procer de este hilo ya tiene el riñon forrado de bitcoin mientras habla de otras monedas.


----------



## species8472 (14 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eso no va a tener mucha repercusion...poloniex ha perdido muchisimo volumen, ya no es lo que era, ahora mismo el exchange mas usado es bittrex, poloniex ya no tiene influencia.
> 
> Todas las alts callendo y bitcoin subiendo como un avion...si, algunas alts suben, pero lo hacen caprichosamente...estoy por vender todas las alts que tengo y meterlo todo a bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Y así ocurrirá una temporada y más conforme se haga mediático. Igual que le ocurrió a Terra. Cuando Terra valía más que la propia Teléfonica Google era un completo desconocido con un nombre rarísimo (me recuerda a Pivx en este aspecto). Pero al final cuando el esquema ponzi se agotó y el marketing no dió más de sí el dinero huyó a los proyectos que si hacían cosas y añadían valor.

Pivx es mejor que BTC como moneda, Waves lo es como plataforma tecnológica, GAME, Wagerr, van a por nichos de mercado mejorando la funcionalidad actual...queda BTC para rato pero estoy con clapham que su caída, cuando se produzca, puede ser meteórica porque su valor reside en ser la criptomoneda de referencia, no en aportar algo distintivo y como ETH u otra le quite, aunque sea unos instantes el trono,la caída puede no tener fin


----------



## jorge (14 Ago 2017)

Dónde se pillan las WAGERR?


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Y así ocurrirá una temporada y más conforme se haga mediático. Igual que le ocurrió a Terra. Cuando Terra valía más que la propia Teléfonica Google era un completo desconocido con un nombre rarísimo (me recuerda a Pivx en este aspecto). Pero al final cuando el esquema ponzi se agotó y el marketing no dió más de sí el dinero huyó a los proyectos que si hacían cosas y añadían valor.
> 
> Pivx es mejor que BTC como moneda, Waves lo es como plataforma tecnológica, GAME, Wagerr, van a por nichos de mercado mejorando la funcionalidad actual...queda BTC para rato pero estoy con clapham que su caída, cuando se produzca, puede ser meteórica porque su valor reside en ser la criptomoneda de referencia, no en aportar algo distintivo y como ETH u otra le quite, aunque sea unos instantes el trono,la caída puede no tener fin



Siempre decis lo mismo, pero la unica realidad es que bitcoin no ha parado de subir...deciais lo mismo cuando estab a 200, cuando estaba a 800, cuando estaba a 1200, 1800, etc...

Eso si, ha recomendar pivx que no lo conoce ni su puta madre, todo por que hay varios foreros que se han quedado pillados con esa shitcoin y quieren pumpearla como sea.


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ya sabemos como acaba ...esta historia
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 12:45 ----------
> 
> ...



La realidad te aplasta.


----------



## plastilinux (14 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Si eso quieres, mirate la presale de mass, lo mismo la abren de nuevo, o la ico directamente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 09:43 ----------
> 
> Q le pasa a game? Entraria pero es q no me fio ya.



Gracias por la info. Puedes explicar sobre qué va Mass, y los diferentes timings perico/ico?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Paketazo, Juli y yo montamos el bueno, *el feo* y el malo Holdings Inv. con sede en Gibraltar.



Tú no has visto mi perfil de griego... :  

Mañana mismo te mando un picapleitos , testaferro included...y , desde luego, Lla no tago el vusto !

Te lo juro por Arturo. 


Spoiler



[youtube]L7o2ippRusw[/youtube]


----------



## danjian (14 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ya sabemos como acaba ...esta historia
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 12:45 ----------
> 
> ...



jajajajaja ... claro porque hacienda se va a poner a revisar millones de direcciones de cientos de monedas para a buscar a los 4 gatos Españoles que invierten en cryptos ... pero si ya les cuesta hacer lo suyo ahora como para meterse en las cryptos :XX:


----------



## species8472 (14 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Siempre decis lo mismo, pero la unica realidad es que bitcoin no ha parado de subir...deciais lo mismo cuando estab a 200, cuando estaba a 800, cuando estaba a 1200, 1800, etc...
> 
> Eso si, ha recomendar pivx que no lo conoce ni su puta madre, todo por que hay varios foreros que se han quedado pillados con esa shitcoin y quieren pumpearla como sea.



¿Conocía alguien Google en el 2000? Terra si. ¿Y ahora?

Qué claro que puede ser que BTC sea la apuesta estrella, pero esta historia ya la he visto antes. Aún así creo que BTC tiene recorrido para rato y que se va a comportar mejor que altland en el medio corto plazo (pero no que los monstruos del futuro). Pero por eso mismo lo mejor es una cartera diversificada. Si crees en BTC mete un 75 por ciento en BTC, el 25 de las alts si son un fracaso lo compensas con las subidas de un año. Pero si estás equivocado es posible que ese 25 compense el 75 del BTC.


----------



## Kukulkam (14 Ago 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Dónde se pillan las WAGERR?



En waves, en el wallet de waves

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (14 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]L7o2ippRusw[/youtube]



Venga! a trabajar.


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> ... por eso mismo lo mejor es una cartera diversificada. Si crees en BTC mete un 75 por ciento en BTC, el 25 de las alts si son un fracaso lo compensas con las subidas de un año. Pero si estás equivocado es posible que ese 25 compense el 75 del BTC.





25% BTC - salidas, para correcciones a huevo ó las 2 ó 3 coins que debes tener SIEMPRE pipeadas -

40% TOP 10 - y vasos comunicantes en las correcciones entre las asentadas, o en "turistas" que ni sabes dónde acabarán - ej : Bytecoin, Stratis... - ...Extras, a BTC . -

20% TOP 100 - sólidas...plusvis, para arriba -

10% Cabras mecánicas. - plusvis, para arriba -

Y siempre intentar devolver las coins que financian cada entrada...salvo que la que ha "prestado"corra riesgo de quedarse en offside / Ej. personal : Ripple / Pero si corrije fuerte, pero va a seguir en pie, mejor : Cuando pasas una coin a otra , te pones largo en la segunda...pero corto en la primera...y a veces, puedes devolver tus "pufos" sin haberlo petado en destino, sólo reservando valor.


----------



## common sense (14 Ago 2017)

Ojo, cuidadin!!! FOMO inside:

Parece que IOTA va a ser listado en otro exchange esta semana:
New Exchange Announcement This Week? : Iota

Biffinex no permitira mas usuarios de los EEUU por la regulacion de la SEC.
No se como esto afectara al precio, se contrarestara, una noticia con la otra o bajara despues de la subida que lleva, ... quien sabe.


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No te quedes sin darle a Montoro su parte, o Montoro irá a por su parte y la tuya.



Y talego a partir de 120.000 pavos defraudados - como medio kilo ganado -. Éso te quita mucha "creatividad" y mucha cháchara vacilona cuando están en tus asuntos.

Todo lo relacionado con agencias tributarias se trata ANTES. En la línea que tus asesores indiquen...pero ANTES. No merece la pena un lío INCONTROLADO ...te tocan los cojones para tres reencarnaciones. Y son lo puto peor.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 22:00 ----------




common sense dijo:


> Ojo, cuidadin!!! FOMO inside:
> 
> Parece que IOTA va a ser listado en otro exchange esta semana:
> New Exchange Announcement This Week? : Iota
> ...



Cómo me gusta IOTA ...y qué miedo me da.


----------



## psiloman (14 Ago 2017)

DNT (district0x), pumpeando en Liqui y según parece se va a empezar a tradear en Bittrex. De hecho ya está listada aunque no se pueda tradear con ella.

No sé el posible recorrido a largo plazo de la moneda, pero si es cierto que no tiene mala pinta para un rally hasta los 0.30- 0.40 mínimo, con alguna corrección intercalada por supuesto. Yo entré a 0.067 dólares.


----------



## spala (14 Ago 2017)

IOTA está sin frenos, de aquí a los 30$ queda 1 año, dos a lo sumo.


----------



## common sense (14 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cómo me gusta IOTA ...y qué miedo me da.



Misma sensacion tengo, si se descubre una vulnerabilidad, fallo o promesa rota, el ostion va a ser de ordago. Ahora, lo mismo pasa si no la cagan, pero en el sentido contrario.

Lo que esta claro es que no es una crypto que vaya a ser numero 10 por market cap, o podium o habra que ir buscarla a la posicion 500, sin medias tintas.


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Misma sensacion tengo, si se descubre una vulnerabilidad, fallo o promesa rota, el ostion va a ser de ordago. Ahora, lo mismo pasa si no la cagan, pero en el sentido contrario.
> 
> Lo que esta claro es que no es una crypto que vaya a ser numero 10 por market cap, o podium o habra que ir buscarla a la posicion 500, sin medias tintas.



No va por ahí lo mío...esos marrones ya son palabras mayores.

Primero que todo el respeto y suerte a los que han pillado...corta un poco exponer riesgos cuando la gente está empalmada. Por otra parte , todo tiene que ver cn desde dónde vengas surfeando...el que pilló en 0,10, capitán general...y más tranqui que El Pepi. Lo jodido es para los que llevan poco ahí...te tiras una o 2 semanas a este ritmo, jugándotela las 24 h del día - y éso si haces una caja preventiva al +50 ó +100% -...y oye, así son las cosas...pero es lo que hay y delicado, éso seguro.

Ya tras éso...cada vez hay más IOTAS en manos particulares. Y su recorrido lo han dirigido promediando con cuentagotas, mucho ojo. Pero cuantas más particulares tengan coins...menos control con lo que van sacando. Si hay un pánico vendedor, la bola de nieve se puede liar en cero,coma...y ya nos trazó Pirro un perfil habitual de Iótico : Profano en criptos...mucha gente ha debutado co esa coin y se creen que todo es Jauja...les está aliendo todo a pedir de boca, como el bullish que veían en pantalla antes de iniciarse. Hay que ver cómo tiene el dedo esa gente si se da un giro inesperado, porque con un pelín, se desata la tormenta...son la hostia y un mundo de coins.

Yo ahora mismo, atendería al pavo. Un número tan redondo, o más bien , un pelín por debajo para bitcoñeros veteranos puede tener órdenes de venta a gogó. Yo me mamé la 13-14 en GAMEcredits...y en "1 $" sólo conseguí sair en 80 cents - venía de 40 y doblé, pero me dejé la mitad de plusivis en el dedo...y gracias -. Hay muchíííísima gente que ha entrado desde 0,75, por ejemplo.

Si yo tuviera IOTAs, saldría ahora, en 0,95-6 ...me tiraba un 0,10 hasta 1,06 en BTC que no va mal u otra opción sólida...y óye...ahí retomo, que por 10 cents no tienes peor posición...ni mejor...y si no te has equivocado, el tren sigue ahí.

Y éso haría yo, que voy a mi aire y sin garantía de nada. Desde luego, no es ninguna invitación.

Suerte a todos ...el acierto que habéis tenido, la merece...pero mucho ojo, que la pasta hay que gobernarla...o te come.


----------



## Albertezz (14 Ago 2017)

solo os digo una cosa: proximo pelotazo gordo es 0xProject.

Hacía mucho tiempo que no había una ico tan "limpia".

-Presale a precio de regalo para amigotes? NO
-Ballenas? NO. Te obligan a usar CIVIC para registrarte y han eliminado muchas cuentas de gente que se queria registrar varias veces. Resultado? cada persona registrada, entorno a 13k de los 30k que lo han intentado, podrán comprar cada uno mas o menos 1700$.
-Cap muy ajustado, entorno a los 24Millones. por lo que tiene mucho espacio para subir.

El protocolo de 0x ya está live, y lo están usnado gente como distrit0x y melon


----------



## spala (14 Ago 2017)

volkswagen ya está en el ojo
y hay rumores de tesla no confirmados,

IOTA lo cambia todo, la mineria es insostenible, y lo mejor de IOTA es que permite pasar datos usando la propia red, sin tener que pasar tokens por ello, y ese intercambio de datos
asegura la red de forma productiva,
poder mandar 1 millon de dólares de un lado a otro a comisión cero y confirmarla en menos de unos minutos, posibilita microtransacciones para pagos,

tu no puedes mandar un satoshi sin pagar más por el envio que el monto que envías, pero si puedes mandar un iota.

imaginaros tener una estación meteorológica en casa, que manda los datos a una central mediante IOTA, y esta central te paga en IOTAS de forma diaria por vender esa información permitiendo que ellos puedan hacer predicciones mas acertadas,

algunos dicen que iota puede tocar 100$ y 200$ fácilmente,

JINN, que no se si es una empresa o una marca, está desarollando pequeños circuitos para incorporarlos en cualquier sitio, y generar el POW en milisegundos, aunque claramente puedes hacerlo con el pc normal o el movil, solo que tardará 20 segundos,
a dia de hoy prefiero dejar el ordenador 20 segundos buscando un hash simplón, que pagar 5$ de comisión por mover unos bitcoins,







---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 23:52 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> solo os digo una cosa: proximo pelotazo gordo es 0xProject.
> 
> Hacía mucho tiempo que no había una ico tan "limpia".
> 
> ...



ya estamos con los tokens de mierda, sinceramente, te parece normal que existan 800 monedas y cada una tenga q tener un puto uso distinto? a caso en la vida real se usan diferentes divisas para comprar melones o sandias? todo el tema de los tokens con ETH me parece absurdo.


----------



## Albertezz (15 Ago 2017)

spala dijo:


> volkswagen ya está en el ojo
> y hay rumores de tesla no confirmados,
> 
> IOTA lo cambia todo, la mineria es insostenible, y lo mejor de IOTA es que permite pasar datos usando la propia red, sin tener que pasar tokens por ello, y ese intercambio de datos
> ...



Antes de soltar soplapolleces, leeté el WP, mira quien hay detrás del proyecto etc, cosa que yo he hecho y tu se ve que no. 
Venga fanboy de iota, a pastar.
PD: ahora es cuando te enteras que 0xproject no pretende ser una moneda para comprar melones o sandias y te explota la cabeza.
PD2: cuanto te enteres de que a tu amada iota es susceptible a un gran número de ataques y de que de momento no saben ni como solventarlos, ya entonces la cabeza te explota por mil
PD3: algún dia te enterarás de que hay muchas criptomonedas que no tienen el fin en si mismo de ser una moneda, sino que tienen un nicho muy concreto de aplicación y son el "gas" de un proyecto concreto y que la mayoría de las veces son transaprentes para el usuario final. Te voy a dar un ejemplo que gusta mucho por este foro: wagerr, te crees que el usuario medio va a saber cuanto vale un wagerr o va a intentar comprar melones con wagerr? no. Wagerr tendrá unas pasarelas de fiat, el usuario tendrá una interfaz para hacer depositos de fiat a la plataforma y hacer apuestas, y por debajo estará funcionando wagerr, generando transacciones y fees para los masternodes. Pues como este hay mil ejemplos y algunos son tokens bajo eth. 
Lo dicho, antes de hablar sobre algo que conoces a medias o no tienes toda la visión, informaté más.


----------



## spala (15 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Antes de soltar soplapolleces, leeté el WP, cosa que yo he hecho y tu se ve que no.
> Venga fanboy de iota, a pastar.
> PD: ahora es cuando te enteras que 0xproject no pretende ser una moneda para comprar melones o sandias y te explota la cabeza.
> PD2: cuanto te enteres de que a tu amada iota es susceptible a un gran número de ataques y de que de momento no saben ni como solventarlos, ya entonces la cabeza te explota por mil



pues vamos a leerlo.


----------



## common sense (15 Ago 2017)

@Juli, me parece un analisis muy sensato, y buen aporte, como en tus otros posts. No te cortes, con los que vamos empalmados, escuchar a alguien cabal siempre suma, y podemos evitarnos un desastre total. Mi problema, es que aunque solo llevo meses, todo me ha salido bastante bien, y entonces tengo esta sensacion de invencibilidad que te da la virginidad, que hace que la primera ostia que me de, va a ser homerica. Pero es que me gusta el riesgo, mas que a un tonto un lapiz.



Albertezz dijo:


> Antes de soltar soplapolleces, leeté el WP, mira quien hay detrás del proyecto etc, cosa que yo he hecho y tu se ve que no.
> Venga fanboy de iota, a pastar.
> PD: ahora es cuando te enteras que 0xproject no pretende ser una moneda para comprar melones o sandias y te explota la cabeza.
> PD2: cuanto te enteres de que a tu amada iota es susceptible a un gran número de ataques y de que de momento no saben ni como solventarlos, ya entonces la cabeza te explota por mil
> ...



La idea de Ox es muy buena, y tienen el apoyo de polichain capital, de hecho el CEO esta en el grupo de advisors. 

Acerca de los ataques a IOTA, y la falta de soluciones pues comentar algo mas o decirme donde puedo informarme acerca de ellos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> De ahí que paketazo se fije mucho en la distribución (supongo) que lo confirme el.



Buen aporte como de costumbre *Claudius*

En cuanto a mi valoración de la distribución...pues sí, he llegado a afirmar que prefiero una coin sin fallos técnicos, cayendo por especulación un 50% y que holdeen 1 millon de personas, a una que suba un 50% y holdeen 1000.

La madre del cordero "cuando buscamos una coin que se convierta en medio de pago", es precisamente la propia aceptación como medio de pago.

Todos entendemos lo que es un token, y que su valor se incrementa con la usabilidad.

Una ficha de la feria, solo vale para ir en el tiovivo de esa feria...pero si universalizamos esa ficha para todos los tiovivos del mundo y la hacemos infalsificable, automáticamente siendo su valor el mismo "una vuelta en el tiovivo", su usabilidad se incrementa exponencialmente, y llegado el caso, puedo "venderla" a otro interesado en dar una vuelta en el tiovivo si la taquilla no ha abierto todavía.

BTC es la referencia, es la marca y es la mejor distribuida...ojo...que para mi todavía está mal distribuida, pero ya quisiran otras tener su distribución.

Creo que BTC todavía debe un gran dump tras un gran pump, que haga de nuevo una buena distribución para que la noria siga girando para todos, y no solo para unos pocos.

Hay dos buenas maneras de distribuir una coin...la primera más común, es pumpeandola y dumpeándola en los exchangers...la usamos todos por aquí.

La otra, es usando el token como medio, y no como fin o reserva de valor...o sea...comprando cosas con él.

Un gran problema social que veo y que no esperaba ene ste mundillo, es que ver BTC subiendo día si y día también, hace que no se distribuya coherentemente. Los seres humanos somos egoístas, y nos cuesta desprendernos de lo que consideraos valioso...los holders de BTC no lo usan ni lo venden o cambian, lo que hace que cada vez haya menos en la oferta de mercado, y eso provoca subidas impresionantes como vemos desde hace años.

Aquí la gran baza no es crear la mejor moneda...pues entre más de 800 seguro que técnicamente muchas superan a BTC...aquí la clave es llegar a la masa, y eso es difícil de lograr siempre.

Si mañana sale Lady Gaga pagandose una braguitas con Litecoin, pues ya sabemos...o sí Bill Gates dice que le mola IOTA...pues a bailar...

Creo que teniendo una buena coin técnicamente hablando, su equipo ha de centrarse en la distribución de la misma via publicidad.

Si VISA en los 80s bombardeó los medios con las bondades de sus credit cards, o ING nos rompió el coco con sus depósitos...la coin que de ese gran salto, sea BTC, Dash o PepoCoin...se podrá llevar un gran bocado del pastel.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Ago 2017)

nxt va a tener un pump fuerte a finales de octubre aprox ya que se producira unas distribución de ignis a los poseedores de nxt a razón de 2 nxt= 1 ignis para inmediatamente caer a valer 0 tras le distribución.. 

creo que no está a mal precio ahora para hacer en octubre un x4 mínimo


----------



## endemoniado (15 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> No va por ahí lo mío...esos marrones ya son palabras mayores.
> 
> Primero que todo el respeto y suerte a los que han pillado...corta un poco exponer riesgos cuando la gente está empalmada. Por otra parte , todo tiene que ver cn desde dónde vengas surfeando...el que pilló en 0,10, capitán general...y más tranqui que El Pepi. Lo jodido es para los que llevan poco ahí...te tiras una o 2 semanas a este ritmo, jugándotela las 24 h del día - y éso si haces una caja preventiva al +50 ó +100% -...y oye, así son las cosas...pero es lo que hay y delicado, éso seguro.
> 
> ...



Yo acabo de vender todos mis Iota ahora mismo, en 0.98, haciendo practicamente un x3. También me huelo alguna caída brusca pero quien sabe, hay mucho hype y está subiendo con el mismo dibujo que el bitcoin y si a este aún le queda recorrido... Una vez pase el dólar cuál crees tú que sería un momento prudente para reengancharse ¿?


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ago 2017)

Y mientras mis colegas espanoles duermen...(Yo tengo insomnio) los asiaticos siguen alimentando la burbuja del Bitcoin e IOTA BTC $4450 ..IOTA esperando a superar la barrera del $1.......estas bestialidades de subidas....pintan muy mal...va acabar mal como siempre. Tercera ley de Newton: para toda accion hay una reaccion con igual fuerza para mantener el equilibrio.

Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## vpsn (15 Ago 2017)

Yo podria vender y hacer un x3, y me daria un buen dinero, pero voy a por el yate y las putas.


----------



## tixel (15 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Buen aporte como de costumbre *Claudius*
> 
> En cuanto a mi valoración de la distribución...pues sí, he llegado a afirmar que prefiero una coin sin fallos técnicos, cayendo por especulación un 50% y que holdeen 1 millon de personas, a una que suba un 50% y holdeen 1000.
> 
> ...



Descubriste la polvora, ten cuidao no t quemes.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 06:41 ----------




vpsn dijo:


> Yo podria vender y hacer un x3, y me daria un buen dinero, pero voy a por el yate y las putas.



La avaricia rompe el saco y hace unos rotos de cagarse pata abajo


----------



## bizkaiarober (15 Ago 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Y mientras mis colegas espanoles duermen...(Yo tengo insomnio) los asiaticos siguen alimentando la burbuja del Bitcoin e IOTA BTC $4450 ..IOTA esperando a superar la barrera del $1.......estas bestialidades de subidas....pintan muy mal...va acabar mal como siempre. Tercera ley de Newton: para toda accion hay una reaccion con igual fuerza para mantener el equilibrio.
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia



Aquí otro preocupado, lo del bitcoin no me parece ni medio normal. 
Quería meterle dinero a algunas criptos pero lo del bitcoin pinta a burbujón que echa para atras... Como caiga de golpe arrastra a las demás, esta claro.
No digo que un bitcoin no pueda llegar a valer 5000 o 10000 euros/dolares, pero que la subida se produzca en cuestión de semanas??!!

Por cierto, quiero comprar eth y neo. 

Como neo siga el mismo patrón que eth todavía le quedan unos subidones hasta que se estabilice, no? 
Iota también quería y desde que estaba a 0,5 dólares pero me pilló de vacas, sin ordenador ni na. Ahora a esperar corrección.


----------



## Registrador (15 Ago 2017)




----------



## EDV (15 Ago 2017)

Yo tampoco confío mucho en la subida de IOTA, entré a 0,45$ y qué más me gustaría que siguiera como un cohete, pero hay demasiado hype y va demasiado rápido.

Lo que en parte me hace seguir confiando es que su propuesta me gusta y que su marketcap tiene holgura, no es como cuando el ETH subió como un cohete a 400$ igualando al marketcap del BTC por entonces.

No veo una locura que se estabilice a 1$ y que de ahí con el tiempo vaya subiendo.


----------



## djun (15 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


>



Puedes explicar esa captura?
Los porcentajes Change% se refieren a las variaciones del Precio o a las variaciones de Volumen negociado?

No me parece que LTC haya bajado un 46,90% de precio en los últimos 30 días.


----------



## tixel (15 Ago 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Yo tampoco confío mucho en la subida de IOTA, entré a 0,45$ y qué más me gustaría que siguiera como un cohete, pero hay demasiado hype y va demasiado rápido.
> 
> Lo que en parte me hace seguir confiando es que su propuesta me gusta y que su marketcap tiene holgura, no es como cuando el ETH subió como un cohete a 400$ igualando al marketcap del BTC por entonces.
> 
> No veo una locura que se estabilice a 1$ y que de ahí con el tiempo vaya subiendo.



ETH jamas alcanzo la capitalizacion de BTC.


----------



## EDV (15 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ETH jamas alcanzo la capitalizacion de BTC.



No la alcanzó, cierto, pero se acercó peligrosamente. Después cayeron a plomo y ahora la diferencia entre capitalizaciones es bastante grande.


----------



## juli (15 Ago 2017)

Cuándo va a separarse la cotización de ETH y BTC Cash ? :ouch:

De qué va éso ?


----------



## verti (15 Ago 2017)

Bitcoin,dump,dump...
A ver a donde llega el panico.


----------



## common sense (15 Ago 2017)

Parece que se avecina una sana correccion. El rebote creo que sera grande, hay mucha gente esperando para entrar.


----------



## digipl (15 Ago 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Acerca de los ataques a IOTA, y la falta de soluciones pues comentar algo mas o decirme donde puedo informarme acerca de ellos.



El funcionamiento correcto de IOTA, y el que no pueda producir un doble gasto, depende que el grafo aciclico se dirija siempre a la misma dirección. Eso se consigue actualmente obligando a que todas las transacciones sean aprobadas por un coordinador que no pasa de ser mas que un nodo controlado por la IOTA Fundation. IOTA es en la actualidad es un sistema básicamente centralizado (cosa que por cierto han mantenido practicante oculto).

Lo que los desarrolladores no han sabido explicar, entre otras cosas, es como se podrá evitar cambios de dirección del grafo en un sistema sin estos coordinadores y evitar un ataque del 33%. Ellos dicen que en una red lo suficientemente grande nadie tendrá la potencia de hacerlo, pero en un sistema desestructurado, donde el costo de entrada es muy bajo y el periodo de tiempo necesario para hacerlo muy corto, un ataque de este tipo seria bastante probable.

Luego quedan las más que dudas sobre su rendimiento real. Las números, a pesar del milestone y de la nueva versión, siguen siendo nefastos con apenas una transacción por segundo, tasas de fallos que rondan el 30% y tiempos de confirmación de varios minutos que, en algunos casos, supera la hora. Estos números hace que el sistema sea inútil para las tareas que, supuestamente, está diseñado.

Eso si, su marketing y el hype que están consiguiendo es cojonudo. Quizás el sistema no haga nada de lo que dicen que puede hacer, pero está haciendo ricos a unos pocos.


----------



## verti (15 Ago 2017)

El problema es que todas las demás le siguen el rollo,yo en usdt a ver pasar la procesión,palomitas y que tengáis buena pesca.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Ago 2017)

Monedas bajando y exchanges en mantenimiento, no falla. Cuando vuelvan a subir todo serán facilidades a su compra. 

Dan ganas de mandar a tomar por saco este mundillo.


----------



## kokoliso1 (15 Ago 2017)

¿Qué opináis de SALT, esta nueva ICO que propone prestarnos FIAT con crypto como colateral?


Atención quito el link que había puesto ya que me parece un SCAM

OJO, en la web de SALT no ponen nada de que la ICO sea ya mismo.


----------



## endemoniado (15 Ago 2017)

digipl dijo:


> El funcionamiento correcto de IOTA, y el que no pueda producir un doble gasto, depende que el grafo aciclico se dirija siempre a la misma dirección. Eso se consigue actualmente obligando a que todas las transacciones sean aprobadas por un coordinador que no pasa de ser mas que un nodo controlado por la IOTA Fundation. IOTA es en la actualidad es un sistema básicamente centralizado (cosa que por cierto han mantenido practicante oculto).
> 
> Lo que los desarrolladores no han sabido explicar, entre otras cosas, es como se podrá evitar cambios de dirección del grafo en un sistema sin estos coordinadores y evitar un ataque del 33%. Ellos dicen que en una red lo suficientemente grande nadie tendrá la potencia de hacerlo, pero en un sistema desestructurado, donde el costo de entrada es muy bajo y el periodo de tiempo necesario para hacerlo muy corto, un ataque de este tipo seria bastante probable.
> 
> ...



O sea igual de scam que maidsafecoin solo que con maid nadie se ha hecho rico. ::


----------



## 1auno (15 Ago 2017)

digipl dijo:


> IOTA es en la actualidad es un sistema básicamente centralizado (cosa que por cierto han mantenido practicante oculto).
> 
> -------------
> 
> Eso si, su marketing y el hype que están consiguiendo es cojonudo. Quizás el sistema no haga nada de lo que dicen que puede hacer, pero está haciendo ricos a unos pocos.




Lo poco de centralizado que tiene ahora IOTA, lo dejaron bien clarito en este post, curiosa forma de ocultarlo. Además para todo el que ha pasado tiempo en la comunidad, se ha dicho MIL veces.

The Transparency Compendium

Además aunque el coordinador sea de naturaleza centralizada, esta toda la red verificando su comportamiento. Y el añadir vecinos manualmente aunque haya sido un coñazo, ha ayudado a que la red esté mejor distribuida y sea más difícil de atacar que otras criptos en ese sentido, donde tienes una lista pública con todos los nodos.


Y ya me contarás en qué ha consistido la campaña de marketing, cuando nunca han gastado nada en hacer publicidad, a pesar de ser ignorado por medios cryptos como coindesk o cointelegraph durante muchos meses. Cuando todo lo que han anunciado, han sido relaciones ya bien establecidas, sin pre anuncios ni hype nunca. Y cuando ha tardado más de año y medio en salir a exchange (probablemente de las cryptos que más han tardado nunca) y sólo lo ha hecho en uno.
A pesar de éste rally, en el último mes iota no ha hecho NINGÚN anuncio muy relevante, ni especulativo, ni campaña de márketing alguna. Nunca han pagado por un artículo o anuncio.

La discreción con la que llevan todo es también motivo de que haya poca info sobre la seguridad del tangle. Es verdad que es algo incierto y tiene todo por demostrar, pero ahí está la decisión (y apuesta) de cada uno de confiar en si cumplirán o no.
Por eso tiene poco sentido discutir de eso ahora, cuando toda la información la tiene la fundación y colaboradores. Cuando publiquen informes será hora de juzgar, pero hacerlo ahora es hacerlo totalmente a ciegas, para bien y para mal.

Aun con lo poco que se sabe solo con esto seguramente están poniendo más recursos a explorar este tema que casi cualquier otra crypto.
IOTA, Luxoft and St. Petersburg Polytechnic University supercompute the Tangle


----------



## horik (15 Ago 2017)

SAFEX lanza su wallet hoy, espero que esta vez sea verdad.

Wallet Update - 15th August 15:00 CET - Updates - Safe Exchange Forum


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Ago 2017)

¿Alguien sabe si ICONOMI reparte dividendo como lo hace TAAS?

EDIT: Según leo no, solo lo hace TAAS.


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Ago 2017)

nxt con subida del 33%... hasta finales de octubre va a estar con muchos dump y pump debido a la ico y al snapshot


----------



## clakar (15 Ago 2017)

Oye chicos, una pregunta:

Estoy probando el wallet de Waves, que me parece bastante intuitivo e interesante, amén de poder transferir fiat directamente sin necesidad de pasar por la caja de los exchanges.

¿Alguien ha comparado comisiones de Coinbase con Waveswallet? No lo he probado aún,pero parece ser que se pueden comprar waves o BTC directamente desde la tarjeta de crédito y no aparece por ningún lado que te apliquen comisión por usar el wallet de waves, ¿eso es verdad? ¿Alguien tiene una lista comparando comisiones?


----------



## Pirro (15 Ago 2017)

IOTA corregirá porque ha subido muy rápido, pero lo cierto es que a poco que no la caguen ni se desencadene algún evento catastrófico, tiene mucho potencial de crecimiento. ¿Por qué digo esto? Por una razón simple y poco sesuda: Son diferentes a todo lo que está en el candelero ahora mismo y tiene -o al menos dice tener- una utilidad que no tiene BTC ni Ethereum: Micropagos sin comisiones y en principio, muchísimos menos problemas de escalabilidad.

Todo es experimental -la lightwallet para Linux daña la vista- y puede naufragar el proyecto pero me parece lo más interesante que hay ahora mismo en coinmarketcap.


----------



## jorge (15 Ago 2017)

Alguna buena oportunidad para entrar ahora??


----------



## plus ultra (15 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Muy buen proyecto ARK la compre en 0.00004670 y la mantengo hasta que entre en polo minimo,que por un lado lei a un pajarito que decia que entraria...:fiufiu:



Sigo en ella he echo un X10 he vendido en 50.000 onden de reentrada por si baja en 30.000 y si no ya vere como va..:fiufiu:


----------



## tixel (15 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> De eso no te ocupes, que ficharán a un par de mineros o a 5 Hackers que le rastreen y le pongan una lista de incumplidores de su jurisdicción; es más, eso se lo venderán los Exchange a las haciendas..
> 
> No te quedes sin darle a Montoro su parte, o Montoro irá a por su parte y la tuya.
> 
> ...



Que prisa hay, al menos en mi caso. Yo me espero a que el comercio sea en bitcoin y hermanas, que no creo que haya que esperar demasiado y que le den por culo a Hacienda.
Y no pagaré a hacienda, lo juro, no ya por la parte de lo que yo me ahorre, es que de mi dinero no van a financiar todo tipo de politicas de ingenieria social.


----------



## Albertezz (15 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de SALT, esta nueva ICO que propone prestarnos FIAT con crypto como colateral?
> 
> 
> Atención quito el link que había puesto ya que me parece un SCAM
> ...



no se que url has puesto, pero la ico está viva desde hace unas cuantas horas. Ya han vendido todo el tier a $3 y están a la mitad del tier $5


----------



## common sense (15 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ...muy " humildemente ...porque ya sabeis que el clapham no mira a lgoy por encima del hombro ni nah ...y con respeto .
> Porque si hay alguien que respeta a las plantas , animales y gentiles
> ( en ese orden ) es el clapham . Pregunta si ya ha pasado el " susto " para
> poder recomprar los 2 miseros millones de satoshis ...
> ...



Si tienes mentalidad de pobre, vas a ser pobre toda la vida. Que crash ni niño muerto, van a inflar esto por los siguientes 6-9 meses. Todo el mundo esta haciendo pasta. No seas aguafiestas.


----------



## traianus (15 Ago 2017)

bonito enveloppe de velas diarias en waves...


----------



## tixel (15 Ago 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Oye chicos, una pregunta:
> 
> Estoy probando el wallet de Waves, que me parece bastante intuitivo e interesante, amén de poder transferir fiat directamente sin necesidad de pasar por la caja de los exchanges.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha comparado comisiones de Coinbase con Waveswallet? No lo he probado aún,pero parece ser que se pueden comprar waves o BTC directamente desde la tarjeta de crédito y no aparece por ningún lado que te apliquen comisión por usar el wallet de waves, ¿eso es verdad? ¿Alguien tiene una lista comparando comisiones?



Estuve mirando el wallet de waves y para transferir euros hay que identificarse. No mola. Prefiero seguir con bitsquare y despues comprar los waves en poloniex o donde sea que no identificarme


----------



## juli (15 Ago 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Oye chicos, una pregunta:
> 
> Estoy probando el wallet de Waves, que me parece bastante intuitivo e interesante, amén de poder transferir fiat directamente sin necesidad de pasar por la caja de los exchanges.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha comparado comisiones de Coinbase con Waveswallet? No lo he probado aún,pero parece ser que se pueden comprar waves o BTC directamente desde la tarjeta de crédito y no aparece por ningún lado que te apliquen comisión por usar el wallet de waves, ¿eso es verdad? ¿Alguien tiene una lista comparando comisiones?



Acabo de usar el wallet de Waves...7 intentos para 2 transacciones. / Incidencia tipo 1 ... luego en blanco y nada...y hasta en na de las 2 que finalmente han funcionado, se iba la trans del listado del historial mientras confirmaba...en fin... transmite una confanza del carajo...menudo truñaco.

Encima a tirar del puto Chrome...que me da cagalera solo instalarlo.

Cuál es la dinámica correcta ? Abres y te logueas en local...y ahí ya, entras y haces las transfers que proceda, no ? ...algo más recomendable ?

Las web wallets me ponen cardíaco. ::


----------



## clakar (15 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Acabo de usar el wallet de Waves...7 intentos para 2 transacciones. / Incidencia tipo 1 ... luego en blanco y nada...y hasta en na de las 2 que finalmente han funcionado, se iba la trans del listado del historial mientras confirmaba...en fin... transmite una confanza del carajo...menudo truñaco.
> 
> Encima a tirar del puto Chrome...que me da cagalera solo instalarlo.
> 
> ...



Hostia yo es que lo uso en App en Mac y aunque es una extensión de chrome es un app aparte. Ya te contaré cómo me va, por lo pronto ya me han pedido mi ID pero me la suda porque cotizo en otro país.


----------



## juli (15 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En ese mensual no se aprecia la más mínima perturbación bajista.
> 
> 
> En 15 minutos parece que está construyendo su figura de vuelta con HCH invertido.
> Por este lado, es una mera toma de distancia para saltar, coger carrerilla,...



...Y ??? Hasta dónde ?

En estos barridos y giros, es muy jodido estar centrado y trasvasando...pero toca. Sé que debe ser bastante evidente lo que comenta usted y los gráficos...pero algunos, realmente, no entendemos ni papa. Si pudiese ser lo más explícito posible, sería muy de agradecer.

Un saludo.


----------



## tio_argyle (15 Ago 2017)

AdEx to Become the First DApp Based on NEO

Adex se pasa de ETH a NEO y .... +162% ::


----------



## Depeche (15 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> AdEx to Become the First DApp Based on NEO
> 
> Adex se pasa de ETH a NEO y .... +162% ::



Yo voy cargadísimo desde 4.300 satoshi y pronto venderé alguna en 67.000


----------



## kokoliso1 (15 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> no se que url has puesto, pero la ico está viva desde hace unas cuantas horas. Ya han vendido todo el tier a $3 y están a la mitad del tier $5



Si era correcto, ya tengo unos 100$ comprando a 5$ no pondré más ya, a ver qué pasa.
Lo que pasa es que hay que darse de alta en la web y luego te envían un mail tras un rato....


Este es el link con mi referral por si alguno quiere probar suerte.
SALT


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Ago 2017)

Se rumorea posible integración de OmiseGo con Apple Pay, eso explicaría su increíble aumento en las últimas 2 semanas. 

Pero claro cuando esta noticia llega a los peasants (nosotros) los que se enteraron antes compraron un 500% más barato.

Si el acuerdo se hace, semanas antes de ser oficial subirá al infinito, pero sino se concreta habrá una caída considerable.

¿Alguien tiene por ahí una bola de cristal? :XX::XX:


----------



## Albertezz (16 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Si era correcto, ya tengo unos 100$ comprando a 5$ no pondré más ya, a ver qué pasa.
> Lo que pasa es que hay que darse de alta en la web y luego te envían un mail tras un rato....
> 
> 
> ...



a ver si sale bien la cosa y podemos vender más alto de $5, yo compré a .25


----------



## bizkaiarober (16 Ago 2017)

A quien haya comprado NEO:

Qué es eso de que hay que enviar desde bittrex unidades enteras al monedero? 
Puedes comprar fracciones pero el exchange o el monedero, no estoy seguro, no lo reconoce y si envías 1,9 neos pierdes 0,9?

Hay otras monedas que funcionen así?

O lo solucionan o lo veo un fallo gordo.
Acabo de comprar y menos mal que me he enterado del asunto antes de pasar a wallet.

Alguien que tenga experiencia con esto.

Por cierto, de los dos monederos web que tienen en la web de neo, cuál de ellos recomendáis?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (16 Ago 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> A quien haya comprado NEO:
> 
> Qué es eso de que hay que enviar desde bittrex unidades enteras al monedero?
> Puedes comprar fracciones pero el exchange o el monedero, no estoy seguro, no lo reconoce y si envías 1,9 neos pierdes 0,9?
> ...



A mi me paso con maidsafe en su momento. Puse ticket y me contestaron que dos piedras, que me jodiese porque lo ponian bien clarito al darle a withdraw.

Con poloniex me pasó lo mismo, puse ticket y me devolvieron las fracciones "extraviadas".

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ago 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> A quien haya comprado NEO:
> 
> Qué es eso de que hay que enviar desde bittrex unidades enteras al monedero?
> Puedes comprar fracciones pero el exchange o el monedero, no estoy seguro, no lo reconoce y si envías 1,9 neos pierdes 0,9?
> ...



Lo de los decimales es tal y como dices. Sobre la Wallet, yo uso Neon-Wallet y es la que más veo que recomiendan; además es sencillisimo reclamar los GAS.


----------



## Claudius (16 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> a ver si sale bien la cosa y podemos vender más alto de $5, yo compré a .25



Pues vaya diferencia? A que se debe esa diferencia.

La idea es buenísima. Van a tener volumen de trabajo de sobra ya que es el único proyecto que da una solución creativa a dar liquidez fiat a las cryptos sin deshacerte de ellas.

Blockchain Review: SALT lending, win win loans.


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues vaya diferencia? A que se debe esa diferencia.
> 
> La idea es buenísima. Van a tener volumen de trabajo de sobra ya que es el único proyecto que da una solución creativa a dar liquidez fiat a las cryptos sin deshacerte de ellas.
> 
> Blockchain Review: SALT lending, win win loans.



Ha entrado gente en la preico a 0.25 y a 0.5.
Y ahora la gente las está comprando en la ico a 3$ y 5$ ::

No entiendo nada. ¿Hay alguna manera de saber qué volumen se está comprando en cada Tier de precio?


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues vaya diferencia? A que se debe esa diferencia.
> 
> La idea es buenísima. Van a tener volumen de trabajo de sobra ya que es el único proyecto que da una solución creativa a dar liquidez fiat a las cryptos sin deshacerte de ellas.
> 
> Blockchain Review: SALT lending, win win loans.



Te juro que llevaba esperando éso y otra cosa / cotitularidad en criptocarteras por himbersores fiat / desde hace meses...era de cajón : Alguien asume compartir riesgo de un planteamiento con buenas perspectivas...por supuesto , a cambio también de un préstamo, que no una venta ni una coparticipación en un bien por fiat, sino de su usufructo ó de su custodia en garantía...con lo que , importantísimo : fiscalmente, no habría transferencias de bienes y servicios / ni, por tanto, incremento patrimonial /. Resumiendo : Reputas para al agencia tributaria de turno.

Bien...este Otoño, las posibilidades de hacer caja van aumentando. Hay que tener cuidado en no quedarse pillado en mierdas. Posición, posición, posición.


----------



## bizkaiarober (16 Ago 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> A quien haya comprado NEO:
> 
> Qué es eso de que hay que enviar desde bittrex unidades enteras al monedero?
> Puedes comprar fracciones pero el exchange o el monedero, no estoy seguro, no lo reconoce y si envías 1,9 neos pierdes 0,9?
> ...



Me cito para continuar con la experiencia.

Ahora mismo sólo puedo utilizar una web wallet para guardar neo. He creado cuenta en las dos que aparecen en la web de neo para ver cómo funcionan.
He buscado opiniones sobre ambas, además de leer sobre problemas al retirar fondos he encontrado esto, con lo que estoy en parte deacuerdo.
https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@freetree1208/why-i-am-not-investing-in-antshare-neo

Qué opináis los que tenéis neo? 

Me estoy empezando a arrepentir de invertir en neo, sobre todo con lo fácil y seguro que resulta ethereum, por ejemplo, comparado con neo.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ago 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Me cito para continuar con la experiencia.
> 
> Ahora mismo sólo puedo utilizar una web wallet para guardar neo. He creado cuenta en las dos que aparecen en la web de neo para ver cómo funcionan.
> He buscado opiniones sobre ambas, además de leer sobre problemas al retirar fondos he encontrado esto, con lo que estoy en parte deacuerdo.
> ...



Recuerdo los orígenes de Monero, Factom o Zcash por ejemplo, dónde cotizaban ya en exchangers y los wallets de software eran inexistentes. 

La gente compraba y luego solo podía mantener las coins en exchangers.

Teneis que tener mucho cuidado con lo que comprais y luego dónde lo meteis...creo que es mejor dejar las coins en un exchanger "fiable" a meterlas en una mierda de wallet sin protección.

Por ejemplo waves a mi me tira para atrás su wallet chorme ... y ahí tengo mis wagerr, y cruzo los dedos por que no se vayan al carajo o desaparezcan cualquier día.

Pueden tener una idea cojonuda, pero a veces hay que esperar y perder parte de la subida hasta que ofrezcan garantias.

¿quién coño va a meter en waves por ejemplo 100K $ y dejarlos en esa wallet "online"?

La gente lo mete en una blockchain consolidada, probada y con wallet seguro ya sea de software o hardware 

Un saludo


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Me estoy empezando a arrepentir de invertir en neo, sobre todo con lo fácil y seguro que resulta ethereum, por ejemplo, comparado con neo.



Rober...estás apostando a un TOP 3...o un TOP 5 mínimo...que lo sepas. Éso lo primero.

Eres muy valiente de entrar ahora. Yo lo haría promediando a semanas e incluso meses vista. Neo puede ser ya no el " ETH chino " , sino un ETH diseñado exproceso para ese mercado , incluo una "marca blanca". El apoyo de la AdEx del Jihan de marras - al menos, ahí anda - prospera en esa dirección, que ése no dispara al aire. 

Bien...en ese caso, promediar te funcionará y probablemente NEO sea debidamente posicionada y respaldada a largo plazo. En caso de que sea una propuesta más, estarás, cuando menos, expuesto a los vaivenes de su evolución en el mercado...y ojo, que salir del top ten, es más peligroso que nunca / y los intentos de acceso a él fiat mediante, vana llegar como moscas de verano por parte de todo tipo de castuzos tardíos /.

Finalmente : Si propseras enel top y NEo es referencia de primer orden en la top ten futura...pillas...y si no, palmas. Yo que tú, lo haría promedidando, pues ganarás algo menos peo expondrás MUCHO menos...y no entraria en seco ni a NEO ni a IOTA ...ni jarto de grifa, vamos. Mucho ojo con el FOMO.

Sí te digo que el chachullo que se traen en Binance -donde hacen oro hasta de su churrimoneda -/ahora parece que toca BTM ..y ojo, que tienen en la recámara una que llevaba parada y hundida años en YObit , la voy pipeando, porque éso puede ser la poya/ - pinta operación consensuada y con perspectivas de respaldo que en IOPTA no percibo...pero vamos, que éso son matices y elucubraciones ...y muy poco para zambullirse en según que decisiones.

De cualquier modo, me espero un par de docenas de tokens de ETH , y luego, NEO, en su cartera en días/semanas ... y vamos viendo si no empieza el gota a gota de respaldos y/o noticias favorables a NEO en los massmierda. Vamos viendo.

En fin, yo no olvidaría promediar auneue la veas botar ante tus ojos como una cabra alpinista...entrar arriba en cualqueir cosa tiene el mayor de los peligros de esta copla.

Suerte y cabeza.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 11:12 ----------

Cagon sus muelas...sabía que no iba a llegar a cargar Dashes...

En fin, ahora ya, que corra el aire. Paso de malabars, que me dejan la cartera patas ariba.


----------



## bizkaiarober (16 Ago 2017)

Gracias paketazo y juli, dos opiniones interesantes. Las dejaré en bittrex por ahora, tengo poco así que no pierdo gran cosa en cuanto al gas que generan teniendolas en wallet.

Juli, con promediar te refieres a comprar neo en diferentes ocasiones para conseguir un buen precio medio?


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Gracias paketazo y juli, dos opiniones interesantes. Las dejaré en bittrex por ahora, tengo poco así que no pierdo gran cosa en cuanto al gas que generan teniendolas en wallet.
> 
> Juli, con promediar te refieres a comprar neo en diferentes ocasiones para conseguir un buen precio medio?



Sí, éso es...si dumpea, pierdes menos...y según creces, tienes más recorrido para salirte.

Y nada de pérdidas ni gaitas...así no se entra. NEO pinta que te cagas e IOTA también y son buena posición..."ahora mismo". EL caso es que aquí hay que arriesgar para pillar, ej lo que hay...y lo nuestro, hasta que podamos ordeñar de una posición sólida, minimizar ese riesgo con todos los medios posibles...pero abrazarlo.

Has hecho una buena entrada...muy arriesgada, pero atractiva...ándate muy al loro, que no vienes de lejos...y ya está. Crees que entrar en BTC a 1000 pavos no era riesgo ? 

Suerte y cabeza.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 11:48 ----------

EDGELESS tenía que renovar web y sacar lotería este trimestre...y luego, a juego por trimestre / Black Jack, Dice etc.../. Todo supeditado a una liencia de juego que es la madre del cordero de todas estas Blocs_Casino.

La web - cumplir éso es chorrada - ha salido ayer o hace un par de días...de ahí la subida. Ahora tca ver el gota a gota, pero se la juegan YA y hasta fin de Sepiembre máximo para ir cumpliendo.

Ahora puede ser gran precio...pero sin duda lo sería si para Septiembre han sacado la lotería...éso iría cumpliendo el roadmap al dedillo.


----------



## Albertezz (16 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues vaya diferencia? A que se debe esa diferencia.
> 
> La idea es buenísima. Van a tener volumen de trabajo de sobra ya que es el único proyecto que da una solución creativa a dar liquidez fiat a las cryptos sin deshacerte de ellas.
> 
> Blockchain Review: SALT lending, win win loans.



Yo entré en la primera ronda de la venta privada, era a 0.25$, la verdad es que com se consiga vender a $7 o más, me voy a forrar ::

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 12:07 ----------

Por cierto, aqui dije el otro día que 0xproject iba a ser un puto pepinazo, la ico aun no ha terminado y en etherdelta se están vendiendo los tokens a x3.5, si alguien me siguió felicidades, en un dia un x3.5, no se consigue muy a menudo.


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

Como ya ha habido pregunas al respecto, para quien haya salseado . Qué tal el exchange de Waves para pillar Tokens ?

Gracias.


----------



## Albertezz (16 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Como ya ha habido pregunas al respecto, para quien haya salseado . Qué tal el exchange de Waves para pillar Tokens ?
> 
> Gracias.



funciona bien, yo ahi he pillado wgr y bitcoins sin problema


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> funciona bien, yo ahi he pillado wgr y bitcoins sin problema



Joder...yo ni me aclaro. Sólo veo waves...aunque sí recuerdo ver Wagerr en su día...ahora ni me alaro para volver ahllí. ::

Supongo que entro ya de uñas y así me va... y no hace poco que la manejo, eh ? Pero hold y poco más.

Alguna indicación especial sobre el acceso a tokens ?

Gracias.


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> funciona bien, yo ahi he pillado wgr y bitcoins sin problema



Ídem + 10 carácteres


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Ago 2017)

Acabo de entrar en la ICO de COSS, es un exchange (ya operativo), en el cual si adquirimos sus tokens estos nos irán dando dividendos gracias a las fees generadas por dicho exchange. 

El proyecto de Coss, además de exchange, tiene previsto tener tarjetas de débito/crédito y plataformas de venta para múltiples comercios (en su web salen decenas de ellos).

A su ICO aún le quedan unos días y aún dan un 10% de bonificación.


----------



## species8472 (16 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Recuerdo los orígenes de Monero, Factom o Zcash por ejemplo, dónde cotizaban ya en exchangers y los wallets de software eran inexistentes.
> 
> La gente compraba y luego solo podía mantener las coins en exchangers.
> 
> ...



Yo uso firefox para la wallet de waves y va bien. Siempre he usado firefox como explorador ¿debería usar chrome para la wallet de waves?

Respecto a wagerr a lo tonto ha subido de 0,05 a 0,1. Tengo unas pocas y esperaba comprar algo más tras el combate del 26 y ver como funciona. ¿crees que es mejor esperar o el reisgo de que se situe en 0,2 es alto?


----------



## djun (16 Ago 2017)

Tutorial comprar Wagerr:

En el cliente de Waves, se pincha en el botón Exchange (*Waves Decentralized Exchange*)
y en los campos correspondientes se introduce manualmente el par que se desea cruzar (*Wagerr / Waves*)








Seguramente no habrá ninguna orden de venta ni de compra. Por lo tanto uno mismo rellena los campos de Price in Waves, y Wagerr (WGR) amount para indicar el precio y la cantidad que quieres comprar. 

Pulsar *Buy* y aprecerá el estado de tus órdenes.


----------



## Pirro (16 Ago 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Yo uso firefox para la wallet de waves y va bien. Siempre he usado firefox como explorador ¿debería usar chrome para la wallet de waves?
> 
> Respecto a wagerr a lo tonto ha subido de 0,05 a 0,1. Tengo unas pocas y esperaba comprar algo más tras el combate del 26 y ver como funciona. ¿crees que es mejor esperar o el reisgo de que se situe en 0,2 es alto?




Lo del combate es más una cuestión de márketing. La blockchain de wgr no está ni estará antes de finales de año por lo que el combate no servirá para experimentar el funcionamiento que se supone tendrá wgr.

Respecto al precio, tengan en cuenta que el 99% de las cryptos se pagan en satoshis y es la cotización en satoshis la que toma el pulso a la crypto. Sobre el papel, wgr está a 0.1$ viniendo de 0.05. En satoshis pues es casi un encefalograma plano, sólo que el Bitcoin se ha duplicado desde la ICO y eso se refleja en el precio.

No esperaría nada de wgr hasta dentro de 3-4 meses...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (16 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en la ICO de COSS, es un exchange (ya operativo), en el cual si adquirimos sus tokens estos nos irán dando dividendos gracias a las fees generadas por dicho exchange.
> 
> El proyecto de Coss, además de exchange, tiene previsto tener tarjetas de débito/crédito y plataformas de venta para múltiples comercios (en su web salen decenas de ellos).
> 
> A su ICO aún le quedan unos días y aún dan un 10% de bonificación.



No pinta mal, pero con tantas icos todos los dias..


----------



## Carlos T. (16 Ago 2017)

Paypie: El primer algoritmo de puntuación de riesgo del mundo basado en Blockchain - Crypto Economy


----------



## The High Dark Templar (16 Ago 2017)

Una preguntilla a los más expertos como veis Exodus como wallet, si alguno lo tiene o sabe de él.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Kukulkam (16 Ago 2017)

horik dijo:


> SAFEX lanza su wallet hoy, espero que esta vez sea verdad.
> 
> Wallet Update - 15th August 15:00 CET - Updates - Safe Exchange Forum



Al final se echo el tiempo encima, sale hoy, esperamos 1200/1500 satoshi, hasta la red chille, entonces será glorioso

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto, aqui dije el otro día que 0xproject iba a ser un puto pepinazo, la ico aun no ha terminado y en etherdelta se están vendiendo los tokens a x3.5, si alguien me siguió felicidades, en un dia un x3.5, no se consigue muy a menudo.



Puedes confirmar si la dirección es ésta ?

0x: The Protocol for Trading Tokens

Creo que en 2 horas amplían el límie a 20 ETH por himversor...en lugar de los 6 y pico actuales ...es así ? / y ha de serlo DE UNA VEZ ? /.

Gracias


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Ago 2017)

Tengo esta nueva coin en observación, ha subido demasiado rápido para entrar pero puede que caiga un poco....Bitquence

Bitquence


----------



## Albertezz (16 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Puedes confirmar si la dirección es ésta ?
> 
> 0x: The Protocol for Trading Tokens
> 
> ...



si, esa es la url y amplian x3 el limite por cuenta. lo que no entiendo es a q te refieres con lo de de una vez?


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Yo entré en la primera ronda de la venta privada, era a 0.25$, la verdad es que com se consiga vender a $7 o más, me voy a forrar ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 12:07 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, aqui dije el otro día que 0xproject iba a ser un puto pepinazo, la ico aun no ha terminado y en etherdelta se están vendiendo los tokens a x3.5, si alguien me siguió felicidades, en un dia un x3.5, no se consigue muy a menudo.




Qué mal, se me pasó entrar.... de todas maneras no meto más de 100 dolores en nada, estoy diversificando 

Ahora he visto que había que haberse registrado entre el 9 y el 11 para poder comprar así que nada.


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> si, esa es la url y amplian x3 el limite por cuenta. lo que no entiendo es a q te refieres con lo de de una vez?



Mandar 20 ethers, millón y pico de pelas, a esa address, me pone las pelotas de corbata. Si fuese límite por registro, es distinto. Supongo que no será posible, claro.


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Ago 2017)

Parece interesante esta propuesta, cryptos pegadas al valor del euro y dolar para evitar fluctuaciones en pagos, eso haría más fácil comprar y vender propiedades en cryptos a la gente.

Proof Presale

La presale se me sale de presupuesto inversión mínima 10 ETH creo


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

Mamasitaaa !!! ...cómo huele a hostia en los morrooosss !!! ::


----------



## Pirro (16 Ago 2017)

Ojo con IOTA, lleva un par de días peleando en el muro de los 23.000 satoshis -o un dólar de sucio Fiat al cambio actual- y lo va laminando de a pocos.

Si no ha habido un big dump al llegar al dólar -típica barrera psicológica para un early adopter- después de haber triplicado precio en pocos días veo a mucho holder creyente en el proyecto que va a largo plazo.


----------



## common sense (16 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Ojo con IOTA, lleva un par de días peleando en el muro de los 23.000 satoshis -o un dólar de sucio Fiat al cambio actual- y lo va laminando de a pocos.
> 
> Si no ha habido un big dump al llegar al dólar -típica barrera psicológica para un early adopter- después de haber triplicado precio en pocos días veo a mucho holder creyente en el proyecto que va a largo plazo.



Estoy de acuerdo, ahora la duda es esperar a un bajon del mercado como @Juli sugiere, o meter ahora por que puede que IOTA no vuelva a estar tan barato en su vida, como paso con Ethereum, a 60$


----------



## Pirro (16 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Qué mal, se me pasó entrar.... de todas maneras no meto más de 100 dolores en nada, estoy diversificando
> 
> Ahora he visto que había que haberse registrado entre el *9* y el *11* para poder comprar así que nada.









Demasiadas casualidades. Estamos rodeados


----------



## djun (16 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Una preguntilla a los más expertos como veis Exodus como wallet, si alguno lo tiene o sabe de él.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Pienso que Exodus está bien, porque es sencillo de utilizar. En él puedes guardar varias criptos como ETH, BTC, DASH, LTC, Golem, Augur... Van añadiendo cada vez más, y tiene un Exhange para intercambiar unas coins por otras. 

El wallet está bien pero no es open source, por lo tanto no se puede estar completamente seguro, ya que siempre dependemos de ellos. Creo que estan trabajando para hacerlo open source.

También está Jaxx. Es similar y me parece que sí es open source.


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Ojo con IOTA, lleva un par de días peleando en el muro de los 23.000 satoshis -o un dólar de sucio Fiat al cambio actual- y lo va laminando de a pocos.
> 
> Si no ha habido un big dump al llegar al dólar -típica barrera psicológica para un early adopter- después de haber triplicado precio en pocos días veo a mucho holder creyente en el proyecto que va a largo plazo.



Barrera psic para un early adopter y para un novato relamiéndose.

Recuerdas el chiste mitico de Forges de la operación salida con cientos de bocadillos apuntando a los pisos de una ciudad de noche y diciendo :

"Mañana salmos a las 6 , y así levamos 2 horas de adelanto a estos primos para llegar a la playa ".

Mira...lleva 2 ó 3 días estancada en 90, 90 y pico...y no es presumible que esté llegando pastrollón FOMO a manadas para que no se les escape y llegue al dólar ? Y porqué no lo cruza ? Tú has visto el ritmo desde 0.7 / 0.8 hasta ahí ? Dónde está esa máquina...y esa pasta ? Ya no gusta IOTA ? Desde luego, no es lo que yo creo.

Pues mi miedo es que las ballenas estén drenando la mitad de sus minas y con los nuevos, no se note. Cuando llegue al dólar...alfombrazo fuera con la otra mitad...y... menuda saca para arrear un tudemúńnnn !!!. Que no es Lunyr, eh ? :S / Por cierto...no va sobrada de exchanges para un chaparrón de ese pelo, no ? /

En fin, de corazón por el forerío que éso no pase. Pero es la razón por la que no entro ahí ni loco.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Ago 2017)

ojo nxt/ardor/ignix con lo que acaban de escribir en su Twitter


We are highly excited to announce the signing of our partnership with two of the best PR and Financial Advisory agencies in the world!

a ver en qué se traduce


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

[/IMG]

*
La Bestia come back .... +6,66%*



Spoiler



[youtube]WxnN05vOuSM[/youtube]


----------



## Pirro (16 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Barrera psic para un early adopter y para un novato relamiéndose.
> 
> Recuerdas el chiste mitico de Forges de la operación salida con cientos de bocadillos apuntando a los pisos de una ciudad de noche y diciendo :
> 
> ...



Mira los volúmenes que se están manejando. Son ostensiblemente mayores que los que hubo toda la semana pasada durante el rally alcista. Lo que estoy viendo así, a vuela pluma, es a mucho que pilló en la ICO soltando a buen precio y a mucho comprador creyendo comprar a buen precio.

Estamos en el pico de un doble techo -en satoshis, que no dólares-. Si el precio se estanca ahí CON VOLUMEN yo el mensaje lo veo claro. Quiénes están comprando están obviando el AT y mirando a largo plazo.

O no, o el único exchanger que mueve iotas nos está tomando el pelo, que también puede ser ::


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Mira los volúmenes que se están manejando. Son ostensiblemente mayores que los que hubo toda la semana pasada durante el rally alcista. Lo que estoy viendo así, a vuela pluma, es a mucho que pilló en la ICO soltando a buen precio y a mucho comprador creyendo comprar a buen precio.
> 
> Estamos en el pico de un doble techo -en satoshis, que no dólares-. Si el precio se estanca ahí CON VOLUMEN yo el mensaje lo veo claro. Quiénes están comprando están obviando el AT y mirando a largo plazo.
> 
> O no, o el único exchanger que mueve iotas nos está tomando el pelo, que también puede ser ::



ICO y no ICO...que se va a BTC ?

Al loro...a ver si con la segunda mitad de posiciones retiradas de golpe IOTA sponsoriza el 2demún bitcoñero a 10.000 pavos.

Y sí...igual no lo llamaría tomarnos el pelo...pero IOTA ha racionado muy bien su gota a gota a mercado desde su salida...para cotizar " á maneira".

Pero no hablo del único exchange por éso. Como caiga un dump...ya pueden hacerse un esguince dactilar con el ratón, que en IOTA no funciona ni la luz del váter hasta que esté en 10 céntimos. Ya hablé de todo ésto sobre lo que me pasó en GAME...y su llegada a un dólar / y éramos 4 pringáos /


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Mira los volúmenes que se están manejando. Son ostensiblemente mayores que los que hubo toda la semana pasada durante el rally alcista. Lo que estoy viendo así, a vuela pluma, es a mucho que pilló en la ICO soltando a buen precio y a mucho comprador creyendo comprar a buen precio.
> 
> Estamos en el pico de un doble techo -en satoshis, que no dólares-. Si el precio se estanca ahí CON VOLUMEN yo el mensaje lo veo claro. Quiénes están comprando están obviando el AT y mirando a largo plazo.
> 
> O no, o el único exchanger que mueve iotas nos está tomando el pelo, que también puede ser ::



La duda es saber que están haciendo en el ath, acumulando o distribuyendo.
Por añadir algo a lo ya comentado, el tiempo juega en contra de que la cotización siga al alza. No se puede demorar mucho más.


----------



## juli (16 Ago 2017)

A ver...que no hay que joderse ilusión ninguna...el que haya pillado, olé sus cojones, faltaría piú : Pero a mí ese " 1 $ " no me pillaba dentro ni perláo.

Luego vuelves, que seguramente no sea nada...y listo...el que haya surfeado ya se habrá ganado 10 centimitos de vacatas "preventivas" , no ?...que hay casi 3.000 minolles de IOTAS, no se van a acabar...y la avaricia rompe el saco. 

Y la jugada, está ahí...y un caramelo así, las minas bitcoñeras lo están viendo mil veces mejor que nós.


----------



## Pirro (16 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> A ver...que no hay que joderse ilusión ninguna...el que haya pillado, olé sus cojones, faltaría piú : Pero a mí ese " 1 $ " no me pillaba dentro ni perláo.
> 
> Luego vuelves, que seguramente no sea nada...y listo...el que haya surfeado ya se habrá ganado 10 centimitos de vacatas "preventivas" , no ?...que hay casi 3.000 minolles de IOTAS, no se van a acabar...y la avaricia rompe el saco.
> 
> Y la jugada, está ahí...y un caramelo así, las minas bitcoñeras lo están viendo mil veces mejor que nós.



La verdad nos la revela la cotización en satoshis, más que en dólares.

23k satoshi de precio de salida en exchanger a 13 de Junio…0.63$

y cayó en cuestión de minutos.

23k satoshi de máximos el 26 de junio, 0.62$, duró pocos minutos...

y dos meses de travesía en el desierto.

A día de hoy 23k satoshis, 1$ y se mantiene en ese nivel dos días con un volumen que cuadruplica al que había en los picos anteriores.

No digo que no pueda dejarse un 20-30% por el camino antes de romper, pero vamos, que romperá esos 23k...


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Ago 2017)

Rumores de Iconomi y District0x (tal vez también Iota y Monaco) listados en Binance en menos de una semana.

Twitter


----------



## Chicosalchicha (16 Ago 2017)

Blackmoon Crypto

Buena pinta, sasha ivanov de advisor y deloitte apoyando el proyecto entre otras.


----------



## Depeche (16 Ago 2017)

Quien quiera ganar mucho dinero que compre Decent:
Video análisis de la criptomoneda DECENT que dará mucho que hablar en un futuro - YouTube


----------



## Gurney (16 Ago 2017)

Deja de escribir esos mensajes Depeche, no jodas el hilo (que es excelente, por otro lado)


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> La verdad nos la revela la cotización en satoshis, más que en dólares.
> 
> 23k satoshi de precio de salida en exchanger a 13 de Junio…0.63$
> 
> ...



Si hay que posicionarse creo que lo que estamos viendo es una fase de acumulación en vista a la adopción de IOTA en algún exchange; hay varios posibles pero, que yo sepa, ninguno confirmado.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 22:52 ----------


Esta casi tocando el dólar !!!!

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 22:54 ----------

1,02 $ !!!!!!


----------



## Depeche (16 Ago 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Deja de escribir esos mensajes Depeche, no jodas el hilo (que es excelente, por otro lado)



Ok, vosotros os lo perdéis, no volveré a escribir aqui.


----------



## Albertezz (16 Ago 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Deja de escribir esos mensajes Depeche, no jodas el hilo (que es excelente, por otro lado)



no se quien eres o quien te crees que eres, pero aunque no me gusta xavi crespo los videos que hace de analisis tecnico, sobre esta cripto tiene razón, decent va a ser un puto pepinazo no por AT sino por fundamentales. 

Antes de mandar callar a la gente es mejor que te informes de qué va lo que se ha posteado, porque es evidente que no tienes ni pajolera idea.

Por cierto, antes de que me digas que quien cojones soy yo, yo soy el tipo que ha recomendado aquí entrar en la ico de 0x, que iba a ser un puto pepinazo, y que hoy cuando ha terminado la ico ya se está vendiendo con una revalorización de x6. ¿en qué has contribuído tu en este hilo?


@Depeche, sigue colaborando en el hilo, publicando ese video ya he visto que algo entiendes.


----------



## davitin (17 Ago 2017)

Que opinais de polibius?


----------



## davitin (17 Ago 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Deja de escribir esos mensajes Depeche, no jodas el hilo (que es excelente, por otro lado)



Por que le teneis tanto asco a depeche?

Aqui todo el mundo puede opinar, no hay que pedir permiso a nadie.


----------



## hoppe (17 Ago 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Deja de escribir esos mensajes Depeche, no jodas el hilo (que es excelente, por otro lado)



Si no te interesa, simplemente dale a ignorar. Por mi parte, si son interesantes sus aportaciones, como las de la mayoría de foreros.

Depeche, ojalá me equivoque, pero simplemente con el doble martillo no se como puedes pronosticar un cambio de tendencia. Estoy harto de verlo en pares como etc/eur, con poco movimiento y muchos gaps, y pocas veces se cumple.

Por mi parte no entro en dct porque no tengo más cash hasta que no se me recuperen etc, Golem, factom y sia. Los Eth, iotas y waves no los toco jejeje


----------



## juli (17 Ago 2017)

Enhorabuena supongo que a todos. A ver qué tal nos sale mantener lo que se pueda estar trincando, que no debería ser poco.

Me llaman la atención un par de cosas :

1- La pereza de PIVX, GAME e incluso WAVES...es de esperar que el empuje de los tokens de ETH saltará a posarse en esas otras blockchains y deberían tener recorrido a largo plazo / otras como Ark están zumbando muy bien / . La verdad es que no me parece ninguna chorrada echar parte de lo pillado en otras sobre estas tres, e incluso Ark si se va consolidando y deja el eurito y pico ese...pero las 3 primeras, se ven valores seguros. Paketazo comentaba hace poco que PIVX se iba distribuyendo "controlada" por BTC - si n entendí mal - . En fin...esas tres blockhains, con aplicaciones muy , muy concretas, no pintan "cualquier cosa" en Shitland. Y estos pelotazos actuales, unidos a algunas actualizaciones calves - Dash ya está enseñando la patita - y los cumplimeintos d efechas de muchos roadmaps que van pasando a "blockchains que hacen cosas" , van a traer himbersores este Otoño a patadas. O sea, que al loro con currarse una buena posición a medio-largo plazo...suerte en éso.

2 - La segunda, es sobre los tokens de ETH. La verdad es que es curiosísimo cómo presuntos baluartes de la plataforma - Aragon, Iconomi, Bancor, Wings... - cotizan con una discreción sorprendente respècto a nuevos actores . La verdad es que hay que estar a todo, hay queda mucho que tragar aún...pero colocaría esos 4 tokens como "durmientes" por lo emblemáticos que son/han sido y es de suponer que grandes entradas de capital irán por ellos en el plan que hemos visto esta semana que han ido, por ejemplo a por Lunyr. Pero bueno...el asunto es que con tantos tokens encajando pasta y muchos de ellos desconocidos - y respaldados con pasta , no me cabe duda, con buenas dosis de "piloto automático" y no tantas de conocimiento - es raro, raro, raaroo...que las 4 mencionadas estén ahí, medio levitando.

Un saludo a todos y un guiño especial a los que vayan cargados de IOTAS. Espectacular. :Aplauso:

Mucha cabeza...y mucha suerte. A poco que las cosas no se nos vayan de la mano, ésto va a marcar la vida de bastante gente por aquí.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 02:18 ----------

Otra cosa : No estaría mal coordinar un poco el curro para ir pillando los tokens que se van a generar de Neos, Waves, LTCs, segwit de BTC, etc ...ahí va a haber un movimiento de ICOs, etc ...que a quienes vayan llegando aún les van a pillar tiernecitos y ése puede ser un gran nicho para mterle mano este año próximo.

Si a alguien se le ocurre darle forma a esa búsqueda, yo pongo un par de horas diarias a disposición del grupo. Creo que podríamos ir definiendo una estrategia de lo más jugosa.


----------



## vpsn (17 Ago 2017)

Iota tu da mun


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ago 2017)

La gráfica de capitalización de las Altcoin, excluyendo BTC, muestra un posible doble techo. Podría también romperlo y dispararse, pero es de esperar un rebote. 
Precaución.


----------



## tio_argyle (17 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> 2 - La segunda, es sobre los tokens de ETH. La verdad es que es curiosísimo cómo presuntos baluartes de la plataforma - Aragon, Iconomi, Bancor, Wings... - cotizan con una discreción sorprendente respècto a nuevos actores . La verdad es que hay que estar a todo, hay queda mucho que tragar aún...pero colocaría esos 4 tokens como "durmientes" por lo emblemáticos que son/han sido y es de suponer que grandes entradas de capital irán por ellos en el plan que hemos visto esta semana que han ido, por ejemplo a por Lunyr.



Yo añadiría a la colección District0x.
¿Casualidad que ICONOMI esté invertido en Bancor, Aragon y District0x desde sus ICOS? :fiufiu:

PD: Al final me vas a hacer pillar PIVX por el fomo


----------



## pepeluilli (17 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> En la ultimas 12h estas son las subidas:
> -monaco: 150%
> - wetrust: 50%
> - humaniq: 21%
> ...



Pedazo de pelotazo de Monaco esta noche, a ver si las otras despegan.

Gracias por el aviso


----------



## The High Dark Templar (17 Ago 2017)

*Ayuda recomendaciones en ALTcoins*

Hola a todos.

Pido recomendación para alguien que quiere empezar en serio en esto, Tengo 3 preguntillas 

1.- ¿Qué os parecería esta distribución de inversión:

30% en Bitcoin en wallet blockchain

10% en Bitcoin en wallet exodus (para intercambiar?)
20% en Ethereum en wallet exodus
10% en Dash en wallet exodus
10% en Litecoin en wallet exodus

20% en Iotas en Bitfinex


2.- ¿Recomendais hacer las compras desde Localbitcoins y luego ir transfiriendo los BTs a los 3 monederos?

3.-¿Hacer compras medianas de 1000€ en 1000€ o más pequeñas de 200€ o del tirón todo lo que se suisiera invertir?

4.- ¿Alguna otra recomendación para un novato?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## juli (17 Ago 2017)

Tio Argyle : Disctrict0x es de la nueva hornada...y además, lleva un x5 en una semana o por ahí. Yo hablo de Wings, Bancor, Aragon,Iconomi, ten otra medida wetrust - Buterin es advisor del proyecto -...parecían iconos de la partida de ETH. Y no zumban...zumba cualquier recién llegada. Cualqiera.

Yo creo que BTC tiene el golpe de mano a un giro de muñeca.

IOTA y los tokens de ETH tienen que estar petaditos de minas.

El crecimiento perpetuo del canibalismo satoshita cada vez exige más gas, leña al fuego , comida...( " es el crecimieno exponencial, estúpido !!!" / y parece que esos 4.400 bloquean fuerte . Puede ser la única razón de no haber montado ya la de dios es cristo. 

A las perspectivas de solidez en proyecto y austeridad en precio uniría otra que va a ser una espada de Damocles en Shitland : Liquidez.

Me voy a tomar un café...y si la vuelta está masticable, Inchah Alah, empiezo a currarme el traje nuevo.

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 Ago 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Pedazo de pelotazo de Monaco esta noche, a ver si las otras despegan.
> 
> Gracias por el aviso



Ya te digo, como que lo primero que he hecho al levantarme es liquidarlos todos 

Lástima que sólo entré con una cantidad reducida al ICO en su día.


----------



## tio_argyle (17 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Tio Argyle : Disctrict0x es de la nueva hornada...y además, lleva un x5 en una semana o por ahí. Yo hablo de Wings, Bancor, Aragon,Iconomi, ten otra medida wetrust - Buterin es advisor del proyecto -...parecían iconos de la partida de ETH. Y no zumban...zumba cualquier recién llegada. Cualqiera.
> 
> Yo creo que BTC tiene el golpe de mano a un giro de muñeca.
> 
> ...



Si Juli, me refería a que a todas esas que has comentado, añadiría district0x porque parece que van en comandita, no tanto wings, pero si con las otras.

Ya tarda la correccion, debe estar al caer.
Hemos subido de 60 a 140b sin pestañear. Luego vendrán los lloros. Be ready!


----------



## serlec (17 Ago 2017)

Con las subidas de market que hemos tenido y NEO dump tras dump bueno pues ahí se queda a medio plazo no pienso salir en rojo...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hoppe (17 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Pido recomendación para alguien que quiere empezar en serio en esto, Tengo 3 preguntillas
> 
> ...



A priori parece buena cartera, muy parecida a la mía. Llevo de todo menos bitcoins (ya lo veia caro a 1500, no te digo nada ahora jejeje).

Para pasar de Fiat a criptos a mi kraken me va muy bien.

Una recomendación: como parece que vas a invertir unos cuantos miles, invierte 70 euros y compra un ledger para guardar todas las consultas. El ledger tiene wallet para todas esas excepto iota, pero he leído que no tardará en salir. Ganaras muchísimo en seguridad y dormirás tranquilo.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (17 Ago 2017)

Gracias hoppe, aún no tengo claro el tema de los monederos de hardware, pensé que sólo valían para el bitcoin. Por lo que dices puedo tener varias monedas? Hoy miraré kraken. Mil gracias toda información es poca

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (17 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Con las subidas de market que hemos tenido y NEO dump tras dump bueno pues ahí se queda a medio plazo no pienso salir en rojo...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Neo es compraza a la salida del barrido que toca. Y correcciones muy sanas. incluso leves, para tenerla en perspectiva en adelante ..quién entra en IOTA con tó lo gordo ahora ? ::


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Ago 2017)

Os dejo este video sobre Ardor (la evolucion de Nxt) que explica bastante bien en que consiste

A dia de hoy esta extremadamente barato y creo que puede ser un buen pepinazo...

Como resumen del video diria lo siguiente:

Programar una pagina web desde 0 es equivalente a Etherum
Hacer un pagina web con WordPress es equivalente a Ardor.



youtube.com/watch?v=lv_PQjy6LqY


----------



## impacto (17 Ago 2017)

Habría que sancionar a los spammers de criptomierdas jejeje
Mónaco, TKN, TenX... no falta una??? 
El día que entre IOTA a kraken, si algún día le dejasen entrar, se va al pozo y arrastra a todo cracken y sus bitcoiners con ellos... carne de cañón, dibujan solo cuanto podrá aguantar el btc ocn respiracion asistida cuando lo necesite, lo bueno, que con ese cliente no te vas a poder ni deshacer de ellas si hubiese colapso y así quisieras.. buena recomendación tener tus IOTAs en Bitfinex... por si acaso... que cuando caiga a 0,4 habrá mucho lloro... lo bueno de los estoy adopters de algo es que aprendemos a ostias pero bueno... es como aquello que decían: cada fracaso enseña al hombre, algo que necesitaba aprender.


----------



## common sense (17 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Habría que sancionar a los spammers de criptomierdas jejeje
> Mónaco, TKN, TenX... no falta una??? ��
> El día que entre IOTA a kraken, si algún día le dejasen entrar, se va al pozo y arrastra a todo cracken y sus bitcoiners con ellos... carne de cañón, dibujan solo cuanto podrá aguantar el btc ocn respiracion asistida cuando lo necesite, lo bueno, que con ese cliente no te vas a poder ni deshacer de ellas si hubiese colapso y así quisieras.. buena recomendación tener tus IOTAs en Bitfinex... por si acaso... que cuando caiga a 0,4 habrá mucho lloro... lo bueno de los estoy adopters de algo es que aprendemos a ostias pero bueno... es como aquello que decían: cada fracaso enseña al hombre, algo que necesitaba aprender.



Se echaban de menos tus acertadas predicciones acerca de IOTA.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 12:02 ----------




impacto dijo:


> *IOTA explota antes de septiembre, a ver si al criptomundo se la suda.*



Recordemos como lo clavaste


----------



## Carlos T. (17 Ago 2017)

Everex participará en “Coalición Blockchain para el impacto Social”


----------



## juli (17 Ago 2017)

A los usuarios de Wallets físicas /Ledger nano, trezor, etc.../ :

- Permiten importar wallets / myetherwallet, Parity, etc.../
- Peribís un plus en seguridad ? En qué exactamente ?- Cómo se consigue ? Algún distribuidor también físico ?

La duda tiene su prisilla, si os podeis permitir agilidad enla respuesta.

Gracias.


----------



## impacto (17 Ago 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Se echaban de menos tus acertadas predicciones acerca de IOTA.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 12:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Cierto todo, y tienes razón, igualmente sigo sin ningún tipo de duda acerca de mi predicción, no se mueve mucho volumen, en una Coín con tantas monedas eso la mantiene en un terreno peligroso.. en el alambre..

También recuerdo que te propuse una apuesta no? Jajaja


----------



## serlec (17 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Neo es compraza a la salida del barrido que toca. Y correcciones muy sanas. incluso leves, para tenerla en perspectiva en adelante ..quién entra en IOTA con tó lo gordo ahora ? ::



A veces uno no aprende y pierde la paciencia con facilidad hay que asumir cuando has perdido el tren de una subida y esperar tu turno con sabía tranquilidad, si no te quedas enganchado y perdiendo nuevas oportunidades.

Sigo este canal en Youtube no se que os parece, el tío se lo curra análisis técnico, minería en cloud, nuevas ICOs etc y ha dado en algún que otro clavo, ICO de WAVES sin ir más lejos, alguna opinión al respecto?

Edito que no puse el canal : 

Bitcoin Criptomonedas - YouTube 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (17 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Cierto todo, y tienes razón, igualmente sigo sin ningún tipo de duda acerca de mi predicción, no se mueve mucho volumen, en una Coín con tantas monedas eso la mantiene en un terreno peligroso.. en el alambre..
> 
> También recuerdo que te propuse una apuesta no? Jajaja



Pueden ser muchas las causas que puedan hacer naufragar a IOTA, pero eso de que tiene muchas monedas me parece absurdo.

Uno tiene un porcentaje concreto del total, con independencia de en cuantas monedas se divida ese total.


----------



## juli (17 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Pueden ser muchas las causas que puedan hacer naufragar a IOTA, pero eso de que tiene muchas monedas me parece absurdo.
> 
> Uno tiene un porcentaje concreto del total, con independencia de en cuantas monedas se divida ese total.



En el caso de IOTA, su float yo lo veo crucial...unido a la salida racionada a mercado, con la que han conseguido controlar su precio.

Cuantas más IOTAS se distribuyan, menos control tendrá quien las haya racionado sobre impulsos de fijación de precio.

____________________________________________________________


*ALBERTEZZ :* Tal vez me equivoque, pero fuiste tú quien hizo un comentario días atrás sobre la diferencia entre GAMEcredits y MobileGo. Yo tenía entendido que Que GAME servía para pagos de su plataforma - alquieler, venta de juegos, parafernalia, etc ...- y MG para competiciones , campeonatos, etc, entre usuarios. Como ves, el concepto es tatalmente ambiguo - no me preocupó en su día, pues en el ICO de MG ya estaba posicionado en GAME y no entré...pero ahora me parece importante y la verdad es que no lo tengo nada claro, bien al contrario.

Podrías extenderte sobre ello ? Por supuesto, extiendo la petición a cualqueir forero informado en el asunto.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> A los usuarios de Wallets físicas /Ledger nano, trezor, etc.../ :
> 
> - Permiten importar wallets / myetherwallet, Parity, etc.../
> - Peribís un plus en seguridad ? En qué exactamente ?- Cómo se consigue ? Algún distribuidor también físico ?
> ...



Soy usuario de nano s,genera su propia seed,tinen varios wallet entre ellos ETH donde puedes depositar todos sus hijos ERC20.otras ZEC,DASH,ETC,KMD,XRP,LTC,BCH...creo que se me queda alguna.

Plus de seguridad,con la seed puedes generar el wallet online en caso de perdida o robo,tiene pin,no espones tus claves privadas.Lo mejor es comprarlo en su web,tuve un problema y excelente atención al cliente,ultimamente suelen tardar debido a la gran demanda,en valencia o mallorca hay una empresa que tiene les compre uno ahi 20€ mas.,ahora no tengo la dirección a mano luego te la mando en un privado si quieres


----------



## Chicosalchicha (17 Ago 2017)

Divad y sus hijas de eth, una pregunta.

No es 1st un regalo ahora mismo a 0.68$? Estuvo a mas de 3 y tiene uso real, yo estoy por meterle fuerte.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> no se quien eres o quien te crees que eres, pero aunque no me gusta xavi crespo los videos que hace de analisis tecnico, sobre esta cripto tiene razón, decent va a ser un puto pepinazo no por AT sino por fundamentales.
> 
> Antes de mandar callar a la gente es mejor que te informes de qué va lo que se ha posteado, porque es evidente que no tienes ni pajolera idea.
> 
> ...




Cada uno escribe lo que le da la gana, a quien tu le respondes incluido.

Yo si llego a un lugar me gustaria que alguien me advirtiera quien es quien por lo menos de los que intentan sacar provecho de los novatos o incautos.

Hay algun usuario de por aqui que ya es muy conocido por ir de guru y acertar 2 de 12 veces y luego cuando ve que ha impresionado a alguien con esas 2 veces le pide dinero para darle sus señales y analisis,lo a echo aqui y en varios grupos de telegram,cada uno es libre de invertir donde quiera y tiene que asumir el riesgo,pero cuando inviertes en una estafa ya programada no es una inversion de riesgo sino una ESTAFA y actuar de mala fe. 

Yo personalmente he recomendado y lo han echo conmigo que para eso estamos en el hilo alguna moneda la cual no ha llegado a lo esperado,pero lo comparto sin animo de lucro al igual que la mayoria de foreros lo cual lo hacemos o yo me lo tomo en forma de aficionados.


----------



## impacto (17 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Pueden ser muchas las causas que puedan hacer naufragar a IOTA, pero eso de que tiene muchas monedas me parece absurdo.
> 
> Uno tiene un porcentaje concreto del total, con independencia de en cuantas monedas se divida ese total.




Este fue el problema de los holders de Ripple, que les pareciese absurdo la morterada de monedas que habia, y ahí sigue mucha gente, esperando una coin que no creo que vuelva, me puedo equivocar por supuesto, pero se esta usando su tecnologia dejando de lado la coin, seguramente sea lo peor que le puede pasar , lo de las pasarelas por ejemplo... si Ripple valiese 1 pavo, para que voy a usar Ripple pudiendo usar otras con una fee muy inferior en 2000 transacciones...

La oferta monetaria no la podeis ignorar, lo del porcentaje de la coin es correcto pero eso solo es la superficie, cuando su desarrollo afecte al mercado, los MIOTAS que se estan moviendo en relación a los que hay es ridiculo, hay muchisimas cuentas con muchos miles de MIOTAS, hay muchas cuentas con muchisimos millones de MIOTAS, la primera ballena que drene, será la que más daño haga, Si entra en Bittrex por ejemplo, y no hay alteración, hay si que me empezaria a plantear seriamente cambiar mi discurso, pero no me subo al carro... Y si no estuviese ya dentro si que me subiria a los de MCO,TKN y TNX..

TaaS se revaloriza a diario, como todos los hijos de ETH, ha demostrado que es tal cual, que es real y que cumplen, una prueba de confianza de fuego, pasada con muy buena nota, esto va para alante pero como le paso a DGB y muchas otras estancadas (FCT x ejemplo) es que estan saliendo productos con mejor marjketing y grupos de developers con mas hambre y se las estan comiendo.


----------



## juli (17 Ago 2017)

A paketazo, please :

Qué datos da el total de carteras ? Las que tienen pasta dentro...o todas ?

Es que veo algunas coin...y el total, baja. Pueden ser wallets que se han vaciado ?


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ago 2017)

Que le pasa a BCC para que en dos horas haya subido un 15%?
Ya ha vendido todo el mundo los suyos y ahora toca pumpearlo?


----------



## Albertezz (17 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Cada uno escribe lo que le da la gana, a quien tu le respondes incluido.
> 
> Yo si llego a un lugar me gustaria que alguien me advirtiera quien es quien por lo menos de los que intentan sacar provecho de los novatos o incautos.
> 
> ...



Si, he visto a posteriori que con ese usuario ha habido alguna movida, PERO, que ese tio sea o haya sido estafador no invalida per sé todo lo que diga en un futuro, y yo solo he hablado en el caso del post que ha puesto en este hilo diciendo que con decent se va a ganar dinero, cosa con la que estoy 100% de acuerdo.

En el resto de cosas, no tengo nada que decir pues yo a burbuja solo entro a este hilo y muy de vez en cuando en el de inmobiliaria, no sé ni cuanto ni a quien habrá estafado, y sinceramente aunque me parece mal, me da lo mismo, yo he visto un buen post recomendando decent en lo que estoy deacuerdo.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 18:03 ----------

*ALBERTEZZ :* Tal vez me equivoque, pero fuiste tú quien hizo un comentario días atrás sobre la diferencia entre GAMEcredits y MobileGo. Yo tenía entendido que Que GAME servía para pagos de su plataforma - alquieler, venta de juegos, parafernalia, etc ...- y MG para competiciones , campeonatos, etc, entre usuarios. Como ves, el concepto es tatalmente ambiguo - no me preocupó en su día, pues en el ICO de MG ya estaba posicionado en GAME y no entré...pero ahora me parece importante y la verdad es que no lo tengo nada claro, bien al contrario.

Podrías extenderte sobre ello ? Por supuesto, extiendo la petición a cualqueir forero informado en el asunto.[/QUOTE]

Si, fuí yo. Siento no poder extenderme mucho más de lo que dije, el motivo principal es que ni estoy en game ni en mgo, pero me gusta conocer como funcionan cuantas más monedas mejor.
Basicamente es lo que tu has dicho, game es la plataforma donde comprar juegos, micro pagos etc, y mgo su hermanito pequeño que va a servir para digamos apuestas entre jugadores, partidas con premio, torneos etc.

Personalmente la idea de mgo me gusta mucho más que game y me planteo entrar en un futuro, aún así, no entiendo porque si detrás está la misma gente no podían hacer lo que hace mgo con game? bueno si lo se, hacer otra ico y recaudar más pasta xD.


----------



## horik (17 Ago 2017)

Como tenía poco dinero minado con ETH & otras lo he metido todo en SAFEX::


----------



## tio_argyle (17 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Otra joya infravalorada... a mi parecer : IO/COIN
> 
> [IOC][ I/O Digital ] I/O Coin - Blockchain Ecosystem - DIONS - CHAMELEON
> 
> I/O Coin (IOC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



En un mes x2.5 sin hacer ruido y a por el ATH

Lo sé , x2.5 suena a coña pero aquí no hay ni marketing ni ico ni ballenas.


----------



## Gurney (17 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Si, he visto a posteriori que con ese usuario ha habido alguna movida, PERO, que ese tio sea o haya sido estafador no invalida per sé todo lo que diga en un futuro, y yo solo he hablado en el caso del post que ha puesto en este hilo diciendo que con decent se va a ganar dinero, cosa con la que estoy 100% de acuerdo.
> 
> En el resto de cosas, no tengo nada que decir pues yo a burbuja solo entro a este hilo y muy de vez en cuando en el de inmobiliaria, no sé ni cuanto ni a quien habrá estafado, y sinceramente aunque me parece mal, me da lo mismo, yo he visto un buen post recomendando decent en lo que estoy deacuerdo.






No me expliqué bien en mi anterior mensaje: simplemente no me gustó el tono "El que quiera ganar dinero....". El usuario Depeche recomendó Banco Popular allá por la primavera...sin acritud, en general el mensaje "Si queréis haceros ricos" me parece nefasto.

Saludos a todos y seguid así, posteando mensajes muy buenos.


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2017)

Bitcoin cash como un cobete...mil euretes de beneficio enn unas horas, no esta mal.


----------



## Pirro (18 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin cash como un cobete...mil euretes de beneficio enn unas horas, no esta mal.



Yo metí orden de venderlo todo a 0.133, me entró la orden y justo empieza a caer. Ni adrede.


----------



## VictorW (18 Ago 2017)

Buenos días, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Antes del Fork tenía 1 BTC en la wallet de Blockchain.info, envié esos BTC´s a Coinbase y estoy intentando importar la clave privada a un cliente/wallet de Bitcoincash, Omnisego.
El problema que tengo es que Omnisego no reconoce las 12 palabras de mi clave privada.
¿A alguien le ha sucedido lo mismo? ¿Me recomendais otra wallet de BCC?
Gracias¡


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (18 Ago 2017)

No acierto ni de broma nunca :/ compré monaco una vez subió pensando en que seguiría subiendo y ya estoy en -10% ::

Muy failer yo.


----------



## djun (18 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> No acierto ni de broma nunca :/ compré monaco una vez subió pensando en que seguiría subiendo y ya estoy en -10% ::
> 
> Muy failer yo.



Subirá. Es de las que tienen mas potencial. Si ahora el market cap baja, todo bajará, pero después Monaco es de las que tiene mas potencial para subir. Yo espero un x4, mínimo.


----------



## Kukulkam (18 Ago 2017)

Observad un poco las tendencias de vuestras chapas favoritas, ayer le toco a adx mco y tkn,, hoy le toca a omise y neo, ahora mismo de rebajas, y safex, cuando retiren esas fake sell walls , cohete, ayer el vincentbriatore la lío en el slack y bajo mucho y muchos followers se fueron, luego dan saco la wallet...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## horik (18 Ago 2017)

Sobre SAFEX, el hecho de no ser capaces de sacar a tiempo su wallet después de anunciarlo varias veces no da mucha confianza.
Aun así he metido lo que saqué con el minado en SAFEX, comprando a 418 y 422.


----------



## trancos123 (18 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin cash como un cobete...mil euretes de beneficio enn unas horas, no esta mal.



En que market operas?


----------



## san_miguel (18 Ago 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> En que market operas?



Cuando vuelva el marketcap a subir, veo oportunidades en NEO, DECENT, CIVIC, ADX y BTC

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Observad un poco las tendencias de vuestras chapas favoritas, ayer le toco a adx mco y tkn,, hoy le toca a omise y neo, ahora mismo de rebajas, y safex, cuando retiren esas fake sell walls , cohete, ayer el vincentbriatore la lío en el slack y bajo mucho y muchos followers se fueron, luego dan saco la wallet...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



quieres decir que unos tíos de pican en un chat y deciden vender y por eso baja la cotización?? pues vaya mierda de moneda tiene que ser esa... no me imagino a Telefónica, Google o similar bajando porque unos tíos se piquen en un chat


----------



## digipl (18 Ago 2017)

horik dijo:


> Sobre SAFEX, el hecho de no ser capaces de sacar a tiempo su wallet después de anunciarlo varias veces no da mucha confianza.



De vez en cuando le echaba un vistazo al código que Daniel Dabek escribía cuando quería montar Safex sobre la red Safe y siempre me pareció una autentica mierda. No se si luego contrataría a alguien pero, personalmente, huiría de él a la máxima velocidad.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (18 Ago 2017)

Tramendo pump de MAID en Bittrex


----------



## Alotrópico (18 Ago 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> En que market operas?



Yo lo cambio mitad y mitad en cex.io y kraken.
Al ser una moneda nueva y cex.io un exchange muy pequeño enseguida hay revuelo de precios y suele ir un poco atrasado respecto a los demás exchanges
Creéis que seguirá subiendo?


Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The High Dark Templar (18 Ago 2017)

Intentando entender todo el tinglado antes de entrar: >Mi no entender subida de Bitcoin Cash< No veo ninguna razón. alguin puedo explicarlo ?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Intentando entender todo el tinglado antes de entrar: >Mi no entender subida de Bitcoin Cash< No veo ninguna razón. alguin puedo explicarlo ?



Si tuviera que apostar motivo diría:


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> quieres decir que unos tíos de pican en un chat y deciden vender y por eso baja la cotización?? pues vaya mierda de moneda tiene que ser esa... no me imagino a Telefónica, Google o similar bajando porque unos tíos se piquen en un chat



No, no te confundas...la cotización de telefónica, Google ... funciona del mismo modo.

Blackrock decide que se ha terminado el mercado alcista, pues ya está...puedes ponerte a gatas que toca bajar a largo plazo.

Que una moneda sea la que sea, la mueven 4 notas??...pues ya te digo yo que sí...desde BTC, hasta la que salió antes de ayer.

Los que escribimos aquí o en redditt o bitcointalk...no somos apenas nada respecto a los volúmenes que se manejan.

Ya está todo orquestado, solo hay que ir sacando conclusiones para intuir el plan...¿cual será el plan?...a largo plazo no tengo ni jota...pero a medio plazo algunas manos fuertes se harán mucho más fuertes...y siempre que alguién gana, otros pierden...nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (18 Ago 2017)

Buenas.

Qué cantidad de gas dais a las transferencias de sub-tokens de ETH para asegurar que salgan ?

He hecho una offline y lleva como 10 minutos pendindg. Le he dejado la standard, como 150000 limite de Gas.

Gracias.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (18 Ago 2017)

Stox compra licencias de juego online para UK







https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@stx/stox-signs-loi-to-purchase-uk-gambling-commission-licences


----------



## tio_argyle (18 Ago 2017)

¿Alguien que sepa de AT le puede echar un ojo al graph de ICN en la ultima semana?
¿Huele a bajada de precio y acumulación?


----------



## kokoliso1 (18 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Qué cantidad de gas dais a las transferencias de sub-tokens de ETH para asegurar que salgan ?
> 
> ...



a mi me ha funcionado a veces desde 90000 bastante bien, pero en todas las iCOs piden que pongas 200000 será por algo supongo.


----------



## endemoniado (18 Ago 2017)

Bitcoin cayendo y Cash to the moon. Tendrá razón el Clapham ¿? 

A Look Inside One of the World's Biggest Bitcoin Mines - Bloomberg


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2017)

Practicamente estan cayendo todas las altcoins...diria que el precio del marketcap se mantiene por las subidas de bitcoin cash.


----------



## plus ultra (18 Ago 2017)

BCH ha pasado en volume a BTC en polonixen bitrex esta al 50% cuando suele ser muy inferior,dudo que esta guerra se quede como la de ETC que prácticamente ya no pinta nada frente a ETH,la veo mas una batalla de gigantes hasta el Segwit+2X en noviembre.


un poco de publireportajes a nuestras criptos nunca viene mal si es de cierta calidad.

Usar bitcoin es mÃ¡s fÃ¡cil que usar Facebook


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2017)

BCH otra vez pegando el arreon, ...algun procer se atreve a mojarse sobre el potencial de esta alt? por cierto, iota desinflandose, como ya predijo algun forero...seria interesante cargar? volvera a subir?


----------



## kokoliso1 (18 Ago 2017)

He encontrado esta otra alt-coin se llama Numeraire (NMR), y parece ser una frikada ...

Por lo visto esperan que científicos o amateurs del data mining, osea universitarios con conocimientos de R y/o Python entren en un concurso semanal de modelos de ajuste de datos a los datos de mercado y que apuesten numeraires por su modelo, el que acierte gana y el que falla pierde los numeraires y se supone que usan los mejores modelos para su fondo de inversiones..... 

esto cada vez me flipa más. (Eso si, no me convence el modelo que usan para pago, el numeraire no da dividendos ni nada son sólo tokens de eth). Se pueden vender en bittrex pero quién los compra, cada vez que pagan un concurso bajan de precio y luego van subiendo.... los científicos no se fían y sueltan todo por USDT....


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> He encontrado esta otra alt-coin se llama Numeraire (NMR), y parece ser una frikada ...
> 
> Por lo visto esperan que científicos o amateurs del data mining, osea universitarios con conocimientos de R y/o Python entren en un concurso semanal de modelos de ajuste de datos a los datos de mercado y que apuesten numeraires por su modelo, el que acierte gana y el que falla pierde los numeraires y se supone que usan los mejores modelos para su fondo de inversiones.....
> 
> esto cada vez me flipa más. (Eso si, no me convence el modelo que usan para pago, el numeraire no da dividendos ni nada son sólo tokens de eth).



Esa moneda tuvo una subida fortisima hace tiempo, creo, luego bajo.


----------



## kokoliso1 (18 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Esa moneda tuvo una subida fortisima hace tiempo, creo, luego bajo.



Por lo visto es deflacionaria los que se pierden se queman.


----------



## juli (18 Ago 2017)

Lo de Distrit0x ha sido el copón , zumbando de principio a fin del barrido, a la par de BTC Cash...y otra, sorprendente : Stox.


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2017)

Veis probable una caida del marketcap global como "las de antes"?


----------



## species8472 (18 Ago 2017)

Alguien puede explicar que está pasando con bch y porqué?


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2017)

Pues ya veremos a donde llega bch...sube, para, descansa, baja un poquito, y vuelta a empezar...ahora mismo a 730.

Mira que si acaba comiedose a bitcoin...

El que se esta llendo al pedo tambien es ethereum...estoy por vender lo que tengo y recomprar mas abajo, por que me esta haciendo perder pasta el hijo puta.


----------



## tio_argyle (18 Ago 2017)

Se acabó la fiesta. Era demasiado... apretad el culo bien fuerte.


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2017)

Bch casi en 770.

La resistencia mas cercana la tiene en 900 y pico.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2017 at 22:07 ----------

Coño ha bajado de golpe desde los 800 a casi 700...la peña vende como loca en cuanto ganan cuatro duros.


----------



## serlec (19 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bch casi en 770.
> 
> La resistencia mas cercana la tiene en 900 y pico.
> 
> ...



Iba a entrar a ver que pasaba pero he visto esas subidas y bajadas y pasando todo lo que rodea esa moneda es locura, ya tuve suerte una vez no la tiento de nuevo...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Se acabó la fiesta. Era demasiado... apretad el culo bien fuerte.



Yo creo q te estas colando pero bueno ya se vera.


----------



## Antonius Block (19 Ago 2017)

Un pump como el de BCH en treinta horas de la tercera cripto por capitalización solamente puede responder a movimientos de ballenatos.

Me niego a creer que de repente el BCH se haya vuelto súper atractivo para miles de inversores y se hayan puesto de acuerdo en comprar todos la misma tarde.

Más bien, me huele a Jihan Wu y Roger Ver, los desarrolladores de BCH.

Un pump como el de estos dos días les puede catapultar al éxito o hacerles perder buena parte de su fortuna. Indudablemente están jugando con fuego.

Los potenciales vendedores de BCH no son traders que compraron antesdeayer para vender esta noche. Los vendedores de BCH son bitcoñeros de toda la vida a los que la subida les arranca una sonrisa y les impulsa a vender. Según mi punto de vista ese es el mercado que hay detrás de la subida. Y si criptolandia es humo en general esto es la sombra del humo.

Ninguna fortuna puede mantener el precio actual. Lo lógico sería una caída a plomo en unas horas.

Yo fui de los que vendió todos los BCH en cuanto pudo. Este mercado no deja de sorprender y uno aprende a ser humilde.

Enhorabuena a los que estaban y han aprovechado el subidón:Aplauso:


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Iba a entrar a ver que pasaba pero he visto esas subidas y bajadas y pasando todo lo que rodea esa moneda es locura, ya tuve suerte una vez no la tiento de nuevo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Hombre, se trata de hacer el bueno y clasico mete-saca.


----------



## Kukulkam (19 Ago 2017)

Clapham, siempre tarde, mal y nunca....
Que bien sienta haber comprado antshares hace dos meses y ver como han crecido y se han transformado en "the chosen" mientras producen GAS ,a 30 la pieza , en tu wallet

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

Por que a veces se ven un monton de ordenes de compra de 0 unidades o de la minima cantidad, una detras de otra, pero con un precio descendente? Son las triquiñuelas de los bots intentando hacer bajar el precio?


----------



## juli (19 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Clapham, siempre tarde, mal y nunca....
> Que bien sienta haber comprado antshares hace dos meses y ver como han crecido y se han transformado en "the chosen" mientras producen GAS ,a 30 la pieza , en tu wallet
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Usas la wallet de Antshares ...o una nueva de Neo ?

Es que no sé acceder a las Gas , pese a que veo cómo las genera...creo que hay que "reclamarlas" sabes hacerlo?

Gracias.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Usas la wallet de Antshares ...o una nueva de Neo ?
> 
> Es que no sé acceder a las Gas , pese a que veo cómo las genera...creo que hay que "reclamarlas" sabes hacerlo?
> 
> Gracias.



Neon-Wallet. Es sencillisimo reclamarlos, tan solo darle a un botón.


----------



## Kukulkam (19 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Usas la wallet de Antshares ...o una nueva de Neo ?
> 
> Es que no sé acceder a las Gas , pese a que veo cómo las genera...creo que hay que "reclamarlas" sabes hacerlo?
> 
> Gracias.



Hola Juli, uso la neowallet, y para reclamar los gas, antes has de enviarte tus neo a tu misma dirección, suena raro, pero si, yo probé enviando solo uno el dia que las reclamé y me funcionó, un saludo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizkaiarober (19 Ago 2017)

Hola, una pregunta.

Kraken está caído desde hace unas horas, pero si tienes una orden de compra o venta ¿entra aunque la web este caída o no entra?


----------



## juli (19 Ago 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Neon-Wallet. Es sencillisimo reclamarlos, tan solo darle a un botón.





Kukulkam dijo:


> Hola Juli, uso la neowallet, y para reclamar los gas, antes has de enviarte tus neo a tu misma dirección, suena raro, pero si, yo probé enviando solo uno el dia que las reclamé y me funcionó, un saludo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk




Gracias.

Alguna medida de seguridad disponible ?...2FA o algo parejo ?

Supongo que si no, operativa típica de password de acceso offline y una vez abierta la wallet, conexión.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Ago 2017)

0x (ZRX) ha sido listada en poloniex posible pump.


----------



## Alotrópico (19 Ago 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta.
> 
> Kraken está caído desde hace unas horas, pero si tienes una orden de compra o venta ¿entra aunque la web este caída o no entra?



Me parece que sí, porque desde el tabtrader veo que aparecen nuevas órdenes


----------



## juli (19 Ago 2017)

Aguien ha activado el 2FA de Binance ?

O ya, a cualqueira, porfa...un exchange con 2FA facilito, que no sea Bittrex ?

Un saludo y gracias.

________________________

Por cierto, al hilo de Binance...ya anuncian en un apartado 3 " High Impacto ICO Projects Coming Soon ". Tal vez de NEO...ETH ?...Los 2 ???


----------



## bmbnct (19 Ago 2017)

Sí todavía no habéis entrado en NEO me esperaría a que resuelva el triángulo (mínimos crecientes, máximos decrecientes) para entrar; todo parece indicar que romperá para arriba pero NEO es de las coins que más % de subida lleva.


----------



## impacto (19 Ago 2017)

Tu problema es el ego hermano,

Que eres el unico que recomendo BCH? jajaja pero si Davitin se esta forrando, y lo dijo, yo leo el comentario de un forero que dijo que vendio sus BTCash en cuanto pudo, y no pienso... gacelilla no sabes en el problemazo que te has metido, pienso: pobre macho, que pillo el tren del BTC no sabia ni donde se metia y puede encontrarse con un problema salvaje "free money" "free cash" gritaban los chicos de Blockstream mientras vendian en orgales sus BTCash a 250, 200 .... incluso 300... algunos, compramos, yo cambien 4 Ethers, por 4 BTCash, no es mucho la verdad, y no lo hice porque crea en Jiahn y en Ver ( dicho sea depaso... mejor ellos que Core) el problema de los seguidores del BTC es que no entienden que ya es muy tarde para SG para LN, ese mercado ya lo han perdido, y con ello devaluan al BTC porque devaluan su esencia, la esencia del BTC, se queda en el Cash, os creeis que los mineros son jilipollas y estan minando a fondo perdido BTCash, saben lo que hacen, saben que el ADE es algo que les da, esa ventaja que necesitaban para soportar la presion de la fuerza salvaje desmedida y desproporcionada, tienes una buena parte del H... volando de un BTC a otro BTCash... por que? tienen miedo saben que no pueden permitir ese ajuste, por que? simplemente no pueden competir, y como siga asi, la cadena de Bitcoin Core, morira, y por eso me daba pena ese forero, y todos los del free money, si esto pasase, vas a tener a peña llorando años como con lo de MTGOX, cuando en ambas, uno tiene que ser consciente y coherente con sus actos y las consecuencias que ellos tengan. Por eso yo no vendi ETC despues del HardFork, dinero gratis decian.. no me alegre comprar 4 BTCash a ese precio, no voy a llorar tampoco, pero se que esos BTCash se los he guindado a alguien que cogio el tren cuando tocaba, y se ha tirado en marcha, yo entiendo todo lo que me podais decir del BTC original, lo que pasa es que incluso los que más se creen que saben, no tienen ni idea de como funciona un mercado, el buen BTC, el que conserva la esencia de Satoshi, es BTCash, eso lo sabemos, que BTC quiere evolucionar al siguiente nivel y hacer un universo, de multipagos, multipasarelas, apppay, que seautil que haga mil millones de cosas, tarde.

El buen Holder de BTC, despues del fork, se quedo quieto, conservando sus semillas, esperando a ver que pasaba, los del free cash... pues alomejor acaban como esa gente, que compro 25.000 BTC por 20 dolares y un dia se dan cuenta y recuerdan que la torre donde los tenian esta en el vertedero.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 14:29 ----------

NEGROFUTURO si te haces un analisis de los tuyos del chart de BTCash se agradeceria mucho ( please jejejej) y teniendo en cuenta, que si este se convertiese en realidad, tanto para el, como para el original, el de Core, no iban a valer para nada, pero bueno, siempre son de gran ayuda 

---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 14:33 ----------

Alguien se ha informado de PARAGON??, no entiendo el prevalor, la gente que entre en esa ICO puede salir brutalmente trasquilada...


----------



## The High Dark Templar (19 Ago 2017)

Una preguntilla ya que estamos... como se puede poner una stop loss en Bitfinex ?

A ver si alguin me ayuda pongo:

Order form: STOP

Stop price: cantidad ( si es inferior a la actual) a la que si llega se produce la venta a la moneda correspondiente

AMOUNT BCH (por ejemplo): Si doy al circulito rojo es mi cantidad total de BCH ( en este caso) 

y ahora le doy a....

EXCHANGE SELL ??

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## iffrith (19 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando eres un adolescente con granos , un exito seria tirarse a tu vecina de 18 y aguantar como un jabato 4 minutos de merde ...
> Cuando eres un miserable y un muerto de hambre NINI que no tiene ni donde caerse muerto , que vive una vida miserable , en un pais de miserables y terroristas , sin futuro ni esperanza de tenerlo porque el cerebro de aserrin no da para mas y porque las circunstancias tampoco ...
> Acertar en comprar una crypto burbujeada es un exito a celebrar ...
> Para el clapham acertar es tener el c a salvo con una finca que si todo se va a la merde te da suficiente para vivir hasta el siglo XXII
> ...



Con cariño ehh.. pero un tio que el 90% de sus predicciones son erroneas no se como se da esos humos.. :fiufiu:


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

Di que si, clapham, yo estoy haciendo caja con bitcoin cash sano....ahora mismo es la super star para hacer dinero rapido.

Ahora es muy buena ocasion para cargar con algunas altcoin interesantes a buen precio, suponiendo, claro esta, que el marketcap no se desplome y tal...pero claro, despues del hard fork la dinamica de criptoworld parece haber cambiado, hay que descubrir los nuevos patrones de subida y bajada general.

Y claro, que una moneda haya subido mucho en el pasado no quiere decir qur vaya a volver a subir...ahi tengo mis first blood y mis bancores muertos de risa, con el marketcap duplicao y los jodios no se mueven...

Por cierto, eth paradisimo.


----------



## Albertezz (19 Ago 2017)

Espero que alguien me haya seguido con 0x cuando os dije que iba a ser un puto pepinazo, yo llevo x10 desde la ico y creo que aún le queda hype para subir más.


----------



## iffrith (19 Ago 2017)

Vaya pump de Bch.. madre mia :o


----------



## Pirro (19 Ago 2017)

Enhorabuena a los que estéis sacando tajada con BCC. Yo me bajé del tren nada más comenzó el pump. Tenía que haber esperado un día más...


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que estéis sacando tajada con BCC. Yo me bajé del tren nada más comenzó el pump. Tenía que haber esperado un día más...



Estas a tienpo de subirte.

Yoe he subido y me he bajado varias veces, por que cuando sube mola, pero cuando baja te acojonas.

De todos modos, bch tiene recorrido, aun te puedes subir al carro.

Por cierto, menuda estirada la de dash, hoy estaba a menos de 230 y ahora esta a 275, que pena que vendi hace unos dias.


----------



## Pirro (19 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estas a tienpo de subirte.
> 
> Yoe he subido y me he bajado varias veces, por que cuando sube mola, pero cuando baja te acojonas.
> 
> ...



Posiblemente le quede fuelle, pero lo veo en zona peligrosa. Me quedo la pasta que me regaló el chino la espera de otras oportunidades.


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Ago 2017)

Pivx to the Moon
Oh wait! It's Dash.

Enhorabuena paketazo, claudius y cia


----------



## paketazo (19 Ago 2017)

Le tocaba...el caso es saber hasta dónde...yo a 4500$ vendo 1/5 y lo cambio a Claphams de silver.

Suerte a todos caballeros...y cabeza.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Ago 2017)

BitShares a 3000 satoshis esta bueno para hacer un corto.

noticia interesante para los atrapados en XRP

400 Bad Request


----------



## bmbnct (19 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Le tocaba...el caso es saber hasta dónde...yo a 4500$ vendo 1/5 y lo cambio a Claphams de silver.
> 
> Suerte a todos caballeros...y cabeza.



4500 : Te sobra un cero supongo...


----------



## The High Dark Templar (19 Ago 2017)

Lo mismo hago de gacelilla loca y meto un poco a Dash en media hora: Empezé anoche con mis mini inversiones y total como hay que ir diversificando pues voy metiendo posiciones en varias monedas


----------



## juli (19 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Le tocaba...el caso es saber hasta dónde...yo a 4500$ vendo 1/5 y lo cambio a Claphams de silver.
> 
> Suerte a todos caballeros...y cabeza.



Adiós a las 3 cifras...antes del lunes ?

Recueras cuando posteé , en Abril o así que todo el mundo comprase al menos 1 ?

Con muchísimo menos de un MNode, habrá ricos.

Enhorabuena


----------



## remonster (19 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estas a tienpo de subirte.
> 
> Yoe he subido y me he bajado varias veces, por que cuando sube mola, pero cuando baja te acojonas.
> 
> ...



Davitin, los bch los estas comprando??? A mi.me venian gratix total


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

Si es que a ti todo te cae del cielo.


----------



## danjian (19 Ago 2017)

Alguno cree que NEO puede seguir subiendo? parece que ha tocado fondo sobre 0.009


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Di que si, clapham, yo estoy haciendo caja con bitcoin cash sano....ahora mismo es la super star para hacer dinero rapido.
> 
> Ahora es muy buena ocasion para cargar con algunas altcoin interesantes a buen precio, suponiendo, claro esta, que el marketcap no se desplome y tal...pero claro, despues del hard fork la dinamica de criptoworld parece haber cambiado, hay que descubrir los nuevos patrones de subida y bajada general.
> 
> ...



Hoy he pillado 1000 1st, no crees q esta infravalorada ahora mismo? No tienen marketing pero los chinos la pumpean seguro, ademas dentro de poco entra en big one, un nuevo exchange chino.


----------



## p_pin (19 Ago 2017)

En este momento, en base a la cotización, la minería de bitcoin cash es un 71% más rentable que la de btc

Sin embargo no veo que exista una transferencia de mineros hacia esa coin que ofrece, como digo un 71% más de beneficio


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Hoy he pillado 1000 1st, no crees q esta infravalorada ahora mismo? No tienen marketing pero los chinos la pumpean seguro, ademas dentro de poco entra en big one, un nuevo exchange chino.



Pues no se.

Yo en su dia la vi muy bien, compre mas o menos al precio que esta hoy y creo recordar que subio hasta los 3 dolares...eso fue hace mucho, despues, el ostracismo.

Hace poco me meti en el hilo de 1st de bitcointalk y decian que los desarrolladores habian manifestado que la moneda no es para eapecular, que es para uso de su blockchain, y que la peña no espere hacerse rica con ella...no son declaraciones muy halagueñas, ya que con ello han podido desaninar a muchos a comprar.

Quiza acabe siendo otra moneda abandonada mas o igual la pumpeen dentro de meses, a saber.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues no se.
> 
> Yo en su dia la vi muy bien, compre mas o menos al precio que esta hoy y creo recordar que subio hasta los 3 dolares...eso fue hace mucho, despues, el ostracismo.
> 
> ...



Si es verdad q dijo eso, pero q un chino diga eso...cuentame otra historia, y los chinos van hasta las trancas de 1st, solo por eso estoy seguro q minimo la pumpean fuerte.

La plataforma dicen q funciona muy bien, yo creo q tiene q crecer por fuerza en cuanto anuncien nuevos juegos etc..

Hace unos dias el dev dijo x twiter q estaba trabajando en una actualizacion para llevar el producto a las masas.


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

Volviendo a bitcoin cash...ahora mismo a bajado a 750...imposible saber si se esta dando el castañazo padre o esta repitiendo el patron de estos ultimos dias (subidon, bajada profunda y subidon superando el anterior subidon y vuelta a empezar)...coño me sali con ganancias...dan ganas de meterse otra vez, por si se repite el patron...


----------



## The High Dark Templar (19 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Volviendo a bitcoin cash...ahora mismo a bajado a 750...imposible saber si se esta dando el castañazo padre o esta repitiendo el patron de estos ultimos dias (subidon, bajada profunda y subidon superando el anterior subidon y vuelta a empezar)...coño me sali con ganancias...dan ganas de meterse otra vez, por si se repite el patron...



Yo le estoy siguiendo casi minuto a minuto ya que ha sido mi primera entrada en el mundo de las ALTs, lamentablemente todas las "hipotéticas" ganancias de las previas horas se han evaporado. 

No entendiendo mucho del tema, creo que si en un par de horas empieza a subir repetirá patrón, si no castañazo.


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Yo le estoy siguiendo casi minuto a minuto ya que ha sido mi primera entrada en el mundo de las ALTs, lamentablemente todas las "hipotéticas" ganancias de las previas horas se han evaporado.
> 
> No entendiendo mucho del tema, creo que si en un par de horas empieza a subir repetirá patrón, si no castañazo.



Lo que tienes que hacer, cuando vendas una moneda con ganancias, es meterlo en tether(usdt), esa altcoin siempre vale 1 dolar, es lo que yo hago y ninca me he llevado ningun susto, es la unica forma de acumular.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (19 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer, cuando vendas una moneda con ganancias, es meterlo en tether(usdt), esa altcoin siempre vale 1 dolar, es lo que yo hago y ninca me he llevado ningun susto, es la unica forma de acumular.



Bueno yo pienso (100% novato en esto) que al BCH le puede quedar recorrido de subida, por ahora las cantidades que he metido son mínimas, de cientos de €. ASÍ que no pierdo mucho y, en todo caso, si la cago aprendo y veo si me animo a ir metiendo más cash o no.


----------



## juli (19 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> En este momento, en base a la cotización, la minería de bitcoin cash es un 71% más rentable que la de btc
> 
> Sin embargo no veo que exista una transferencia de mineros hacia esa coin que ofrece, como digo un 71% más de beneficio



Bueno...alguien pondrá ese cazo, no ?...por la alcantarilla no se va esa pasta, éso seguro.

De cualquier modo...es otra pata de banco. EL golpe desde anoche a las barbas de BTC ha sido monetario y con sus mismas cartas - de hecho, las que Ver & Jihan llevan jugando años desde BTC -.

Mención muy especial para Dash como baluarte de Shitland y con mayor mérito pues ETH va a su bola y montará un circuito caníbal con sus propios tokens...pero Dash, de pecho lata y más tieso que DIos , ha sido la hostia. BTC no se podía menear mucho en los barridos, pues ayer BTC CAsh le estaba diciendo desde sus casi mil pavos..."si los adelgazas ...me engordas en la merendola post barrido ". Ahora ya ha pillado n status , al que se ha unido Dash, coin-tesoro...y ésos 2 ya juegan otra liga, le guste a BTC o no.

Vienen joranadas de quedarse con la boca abierta. Al loro y a plegar velas... que en Bittrex ya me he tirado casi 3 horas esperando un withdraval de marras...cuando ha llegado, casi le hago la ola.

Sólo una lectura para el forerío : EL top Ten se escapa, si alguien stá dudando...en poco no tendrá dda alguna....los latigazos de Dash de hoy - que en precio no ha sido nada a lo que vamos a ver INMEDIATAMENTE - van a ser norma , pues las grandes no van a saber ya donde meter toda esta inflación. Las joyitas van a volar y no va a ser ya cuestión de precio, que por supuesto, sino de exclusividad.

Suerte y cabeza...que no llevamos 3 días. Mucha atención que esta fechas nos jugamos el curro , durísimo, de cojones, de un montón de tiempo.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (19 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> EL top Ten se escapa. Las joyitas van a volar y no va a ser ya cuestión de precio, que por supuesto, sino de exclusividad.



Gracias por el aporte juli, pero no entiendo muy bien que quieres decir con esas dos frases, podrías explicarlo un poco para los más legos ?


----------



## juli (19 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte juli, pero no entiendo muy bien que quieres decir con esas dos frases, podrías explicarlo un poco para los más legos ?



Hola, buenas y bienvenido...Creo que has sido tú el que hablaba de pillarse algún Dash, no ?

En nada estará a un precio prohibitivo...o cohibitivo...pero en fin, fuera de mano para mucha gente ya. Los bitcoñeros se dan de hostias por ella hasta en los barridos...en los que ya ni entra Dash...hoy en dobles cifras verdes con todo en rojo.

Dash tiene 7 millones de monedas y probablemente va a ser si no la mayor, una de las redes globales de pagos a nivel mundial...y en esas lides operativas , aunque pendiente de un roadmap de un año o año y pico para redondearla, a unos pocos meses vista, por mo decir mes y pico.

Dash son 7 millones de coins. Y éso , aunque su servicio será masivo, marcará su exclusividad como moneda.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (19 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola, buenas y bienvenido...Creo que has sido tú el que hablaba de pillarse algún Dash, no ?
> 
> En nada estará a un precio prohibitivo...o cohibitivo...pero en fin, fuera de mano para mucha gente ya. Los bitcoñeros se dan de hostias por ella hasta en los barridos...en los que ya ni entra Dash...hoy en dobles cifras verdes con todo en rojo.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> juli dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola, buenas y bienvenido...Creo que has sido tú el que hablaba de pillarse algún Dash, no ?
> ...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola, buenas y bienvenido...Creo que has sido tú el que hablaba de pillarse algún Dash, no ?
> 
> En nada estará a un precio prohibitivo...o cohibitivo...pero en fin, fuera de mano para mucha gente ya. Los bitcoñeros se dan de hostias por ella hasta en los barridos...en los que ya ni entra Dash...hoy en dobles cifras verdes con todo en rojo.
> 
> ...



Lo de la supply de una coin es algo relativo al market cap. Pero parece ser que al sr mercado le gustan las coins con poco supply. Aunque no tenga ningún sentido. 

Bueno... Cambiando de tema. A ver quería preguntar si alguien sabe algo de las sidechains y cómo afectarán a las altcoins esa tecnología en btc. Supuestamente según Mojón btc absorberá todas las alts pero no encuentro info relacionada con eso. Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Divad (20 Ago 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Lo de la supply de una coin es algo relativo al market cap. Pero parece ser que al sr mercado le gustan las coins con poco supply. Aunque no tenga ningún sentido.
> 
> Bueno... Cambiando de tema. A ver quería preguntar si alguien sabe algo de las sidechains y cómo afectarán a las altcoins esa tecnología en btc. Supuestamente según Mojón btc absorberá todas las alts pero no encuentro info relacionada con eso. Alguien sabe algo?



Pues tiene pinta de que acabará como un truñaco como el Sr. Mojón y su espectacular hilo. Creerse las palabras de un fanboy de Core es como creerse las armas de destrucción masiva que predicaba Aznar y sus amigos...

De verdad, uno tiene que ser un iluso para creérselo, ehh! BTC zampándose cryptoworld :XX: Desapareció del foro porque estaba cansado de llevarse zascas o mojones :XX:::

Cada vez que veo crecer las mierdas ligadas a ETH... más me toco :XX: 

Los 5k de ripple los tengo aparcados todavía, con un empujón de los listos hasta máximos ya estaría bien para salirme cagando hostias y no volver :fiufiu:


----------



## juli (20 Ago 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Lo de la supply de una coin es algo relativo al market cap. Pero parece ser que al sr mercado le gustan las coins con poco supply. Aunque no tenga ningún sentido.
> 
> Bueno... Cambiando de tema. A ver quería preguntar si alguien sabe algo de las sidechains y cómo afectarán a las altcoins esa tecnología en btc. Supuestamente según Mojón btc absorberá todas las alts pero no encuentro info relacionada con eso. Alguien sabe algo?



Para nada.

Le gustan con poco y con mucho ...depende de para qué. Float corto...subidones muy llamativos, magnetismo a codiciosos...muchas coins -IOTA - encaje en los pumps sostenidos...y sin asustar primos que se unan al carro , pues son coins - unidades - asequibles en precio que lanzan ratios de 2 dísgitos y alcance de cualquier aspirante a trlllonario.

Y lo de que el supply es relativo... en una blockchain con aspiraciones globales de primer orden y el float de Dash, en absoluto...es primordial / de cara al precio, claro...que era lo que comentaba con el forero /.

La sidechains de BTC , un sistema marca de la casa para productos que otros , defenestrados, ya hacen. Que se ocupe quien deba de ese encaje e bolillos...que dándole a la sinhueso vende y barre el mercado hasta Manolo el del bombo.

Bitcoin fue pionera en la blockchain para cosas MUY concretas y se ha agigantado por el planteamiento caníbal de Nakamoto que le tocó de serie...pero con producto caro y manifiestamente mejorable...para 2 putas cosas que hacía , parecía un cartero jubileta .

Exitos pasados no aseguran exitos futuros. Cuando vayan sacando algo, ya veremos...que comptencia hay a jartarse y el rollito de "La Blochain soy yo", pasó a la historia.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues no se.
> 
> Hace poco me meti en el hilo de 1st de bitcointalk y decian que los desarrolladores habian manifestado que la moneda no es para eapecular, que es para uso de su blockchain, y que la peña no espere hacerse rica con ella...no son declaraciones muy halagueñas, ya que con ello han podido desaninar a muchos a comprar.
> 
> Quiza acabe siendo otra moneda abandonada mas o igual la pumpeen dentro de meses, a saber.



Pues la misma historia que los de MONERO,si hay alguien que esta metiendo dinero en un 90% es especulación,en su momento sacaran alguna noticia, se llenaran los bolsillos y ya esta,nada de que no trabajan para especular,pienso que son unos hipocritas,igual que nuestros politicos los que sacan leyes en contra de la cocacola mientras se toman una y en contra de los derechos laborables en las fabricas en china cuando se ponen ropa y hablan por sus telefonos fabricados todos made in china.

Si sus proyectos siguen adelante sera por el dinero de los especuladores del mercado cripto.


----------



## p_pin (20 Ago 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Lo de la supply de una coin es algo relativo al market cap. Pero parece ser que al sr mercado le gustan las coins con poco supply. Aunque no tenga ningún sentido.
> 
> Bueno... Cambiando de tema. *A ver quería preguntar si alguien sabe algo de las sidechains* y cómo afectarán a las altcoins esa tecnología en btc. Supuestamente según Mojón btc absorberá todas las alts pero no encuentro info relacionada con eso. Alguien sabe algo?



En el hilo oficial hace pocos días hubo dos comentarios interesantes:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - *Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - *Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

Lo que será o deje de ser ya veremos


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Ago 2017)

El epic-crash será entre Septiembre 11 y Septiembre 29
Advertidos estan.

El market cap bajara a 1/3 del actual (durante meses entre 6-12 meses)...por lo tanto, la oportunidad de entrar estara entre los 48M y los 50M en el año 2018, puedo errar en unos 2M de mas o menos (46 a 52). Ya hice bien mis cálculos.

Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## davitin (20 Ago 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El epic-crash será entre Septiembre 11 y Septiembre 29
> Advertidos estan.
> 
> El market cap bajara a 1/3 del actual (durante meses entre 6-12 meses)...por lo tanto, la oportunidad de entrar estara entre los 48M y los 50M en el año 2018, puedo errar en unos 2M de mas o menos (46 a 52). Ya hice bien mis cálculos.
> ...



Y eso lo has visto en los posos del cafe o que?

Cuentanos tu metodo, anda.


----------



## Albertezz (20 Ago 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El epic-crash será entre Septiembre 11 y Septiembre 29
> Advertidos estan.
> 
> El market cap bajara a 1/3 del actual (durante meses entre 6-12 meses)...por lo tanto, la oportunidad de entrar estara entre los 48M y los 50M en el año 2018, puedo errar en unos 2M de mas o menos (46 a 52). Ya hice bien mis cálculos.
> ...



Si vas a decir estupideces de este calibre y encima diciendo que ya hiciste bien tus calculos, almenos podrías tener la decencia de decir en que cojones te basas para semejante afirmación no y cuales son tus calculos?

Pero no, queda mejor venir aqui, poner una predicción así proque si, porque te lo ha revelado tu virgensita de guadalupe, e irte.

Habría que banear a toda la gentuza como tu, al menos de este hilo.


----------



## kokoliso1 (20 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Si vas a decir estupideces de este calibre y encima diciendo que ya hiciste bien tus calculos, almenos podrías tener la decencia de decir en que cojones te basas para semejante afirmación no y cuales son tus calculos?
> 
> Pero no, queda mejor venir aqui, poner una predicción así proque si, porque te lo ha revelado tu virgensita de guadalupe, e irte.
> 
> Habría que banear a toda la gentuza como tu, al menos de este hilo.



Pero si este es el foro del "será en octubre", aquí no se banea a nadie por cosas similares son parte de la decoración.

De todos modos, puede que acierte, pero creo que es más probable octubre ya que tras las elecciones Alemanas habrá nueva crisis de deuda europea (ya ha denunciado el constitucional alemán al BCE por comprar deuda a los países europeos para mantener los tipos bajos, pero a Merkel le interesa que no explote nada antes de sus elecciones), y especulando, un recorte del quantitative easing del BCE en Europa puede acabar con la NEP y hacer caer como un dominó a Grecia,Italia, España y Francia.

Esto haría caer la bolsa y en la lógica ilógica de las masas llevaría a una huída al FIAT, lo que podría hacer caer las cryptomonedas e incluso momentáneamente los metales preciosos también. 2008 reloaded.

Pero de ahí a poderse calcular o acertar la fecha exacta va un mundo.

Esto es probable que ocurra, pero como todo en esta vida nada es seguro, igual vemos bitcoin a 10000 y BTCash a 2000 para noviembre y todos contentos.

Resumen, no pongas todos tus huevos en el mismo cesto y no especules con el dinero que no puedas permitirte perder.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ago 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El epic-crash será entre Septiembre 11 y Septiembre 29
> Advertidos estan.
> 
> El market cap bajara a 1/3 del actual (durante meses entre 6-12 meses)...por lo tanto, la oportunidad de entrar estara entre los 48M y los 50M en el año 2018, puedo errar en unos 2M de mas o menos (46 a 52). Ya hice bien mis cálculos.
> ...



Todo es tan relativo como encontrar el refugio al cual acudirá el dinero en caso de "debacle"

Por ejemplo...pánico en renta variable...DOW, Nasdaq...bajan un -30% en unas semanas...¿a dónde va el cash que no se ha puesto corto?

Pues a la renta fija podría ir una gran parte...pero eso es para "nenazas"

LOs fondos referenciados en commodities pueden beneficiarse...

pero los brokers quieren más...¿dónde?

Ojalá lo supiera, pero un mercado que quede fuera de las turbulencias económicas globales podría salir beneficiado...al estilo del oro, o incluso BTC y cia.

No ha pasado antes, pues no existian las cryptos en anteriores escenarios bajistas o de crisis globales, pero los mercados se caerán, y el dinero miedoso buscará dónde refugiarse al tiempo que logra beneficios...para mi, es plausible que este "micro" mercado relativamente poco intervenido por los medios oficiales, salga fortalecido, pues es una huida de los oficial "corrupto y poco transparente", y eso podría funcionar si se demuestra como antaño que la banca por ejemplo está totalmente quebrada, al igual que los estados y por consiguiente las divisas oficiales.

Es una difícil decisión, en cuanto a predecir el colapso o la bajada de cryptoworld, yo no me atrevo a dar fechas, podría suceder lo que dices, pero incluso sucediendo, podría antes subir un 50%.



remonster dijo:


> Davitin, los bch los estas comprando??? A mi.me venian gratix total



Le pese a quién le pese, a los grandes holders de BTC os ha salido de momento redondo el regalo de esos BTC Cash.

Un saludo y buen domingo.


----------



## kokoliso1 (20 Ago 2017)

¿qué opináis de los grupos de Telegram que dan avisos de trading de cryptos?
Me he apuntado a uno y por ahora "acierta" bastante con pequeñas subidas claro.
Solo tiene 100 miembros por lo que creo que está empezando.

Este grupo acaba de aconsejar comprar HMQ a 4100 satoshis y vender a 5000 está ahora mismo a 4300 veremos si se cumple, baja a 4100 y luego sube a 5000 o no. 
(Ojo no os fiéis de lo que pongo, quizá sea una ballena o una Orca).


----------



## davitin (20 Ago 2017)

Marketcap en casi 148, casi todo subiendo...

Bitcoin cash parece que se ha calmado.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (20 Ago 2017)

Monaco [MCO] haciendo un +51.9 después de darse un ostión ayer, rompiendo su ATH 

compré a 309016 satoshis... vendo ahora o espero al miércoles que en teoría se lista en Binance, ahí no sé si se irá el precio al pedo o to the moon, aún estoy muy verde en todo ::


----------



## The High Dark Templar (20 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> ¿qué opináis de los grupos de Telegram que dan avisos de trading de cryptos?
> Me he apuntado a uno y por ahora "acierta" bastante con pequeñas subidas claro.
> Solo tiene 100 miembros por lo que creo que está empezando.
> 
> ...



puedes pasar la dirección del grupo, aunque sea por m.p. ? Gracias

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (20 Ago 2017)

Hombre, pues yo creo que si hay una crisis gorda en el euro, el fiat no es el refugio, sino el problema... si no que se lo digan a los griegos


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Ago 2017)

Actualizo análisis blockchains BTC vs ETH:







La cosa sigue sin pintar nada bien para ETH, aumentando su blockchain a un ritmo de locura cada día (Ya va por los 260GB), y con las CPUs de los nodos a tope (¡¡Casi 70%!!).

Al principio tenia dudas, de que el aumento desmesurado de la blockchain de ETH fuera producto del Hype de las nuevas ICOS y nuevos tokens ERC20, y que a medida que este furor inicial se relajara el aumento de la blockchain se calmaría un poco. Pero veo que no, que todo sigue igual (o peor).


----------



## p_pin (20 Ago 2017)

Un market cap a 50.000 millones? ahora mismo sólo btc vale más, yo no lo veo
Para que eso ocurriera tendría que pasar algo muy grave, algún fallo de seguridad o de datos muy grande o algo así


----------



## kokoliso1 (20 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> puedes pasar la dirección del grupo, aunque sea por m.p. ? Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk



En Telegram se busca Fair Cryto Signals
Telegram: Contact @FairCryptoSignals

Pero como te digo no te fíes de nada.

Ahora mismo recomienda Bancor a 62000, no tengo nada libre para probarlo...


----------



## The High Dark Templar (20 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> En Telegram se busca Fair Cryto Signals
> Telegram: Contact @FairCryptoSignals
> 
> Pero como te digo no te fíes de nada.



Mil Gracias kokoliso1

Es información al fin y al cabo. ¿veraz? ¿falsa? ¿con ánimo de manipular? ¿rumores? ¿bulos? ¿noticias que ya no lo son?... Eso ya se ira viendo, pero así tengo algo más que analizar.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (20 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Monaco sigue pegando, a ver si llega a los 50€ que espero.
> 
> Por otro lado me he metido en otra, token card (tkn). Su negocio es el mismo que monaco y su market cap ahora mismo sobre unos 40 mill de $, y con menos tokens.
> 
> ...



Yo acabo de salir en 340.000 satoshis a la espera de corrección para entrar de nuevo, con mi suerte seguro que se dispara a un 100% y me jodo vivo yo solo ::


----------



## juli (20 Ago 2017)

paketazo...sbre el posible trasvase. Creo que la "deformación profesional" te condiciona.

El desvío de grandes mercados de himbersión a las criptos es, eefctivamente, una posibilidad. Que seguraemnte ya esté recibiendo fortísimas incursiones sin necesidad de cracks.

Pero es que Shitland es otra cosa : La blockchain además del elemnto de inversión con el que la acotas en ese juicio- y al que nos remitimos muchos, casi todos, pillando coins que no sabríamos ni para qué valen - es un nuevo paradigma monetario cotidiNano. En meses , los pagos instantáneos serán cotidianos para muchos iniciados, que no early adopters, y con gran capacidad de expansión viral. Éso hará de Shitland no sólo un sitio donde pumpear...sino uno con enorm base comunitaria : La muñeca hinchable perfecta.

Nadie empuja los activos que BlacRock pueda menear a sus intereses. Igual que aquí, habrá innumerables empresas en las que la gente va posicionado y a la vez ignore si son aseguradoras, mineras , farmacéuticas...el único nexo con esos mercados es LA PASTA.

El asunto es que , por capital que nos pareca el prisma económico para acotarlo, Shitland no es el nexo : ES la pasta, la que se va a usar en millones de aplicaciones de todo dios.

Así, pues...ha que añadir ese colchón - más bien diría yo cama elástica - a las interpretaciones agoreras de turno - en cuanto hay 2 semanas alcistas, salen como champis...en Mayo-Junio ahí andábamos...y siempre sehuirá así - . Respecto a la blockchain, cabrán volteretas, en forma de regulaciones, usurpaciones, avanes y buffs tecnológicos ...pero seguirá adelante como una apisonadora, caiga de pie de elas o no.

Ésto no va a parar. Todo lo fitramos en la pasta...pero lo que esta tecnología va a poner paas arriba hay que valorarlo desde un prisma SOCIAL. 

Imparapla.:´Y no hará falta siquiera crack algumo en otra parte para que la pastuki global venga aquí a florecer.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 13:58 ----------

Ahora que está tan de modita el Gas para ethéreos, Neos y demás para que las monedas no menguen con las comisiones de envío...una parida para los 7 millones de coins de Dash - de altísimo perfil especulativo e inmovilista - y su multiplicación hasta el infinito y más allá para el GAS de una pasarela de pago que contemple no "reservas de valor" y transacciones de 2 horasa 6 pavos, sino desde el menor micropago. 

No diga gas...diga Gash . la calderilla de Dash, Digital Cash. 

Claudius si lo posteas a las altas esferas...el 25% y una caña.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> NEM Rich List
> 
> 2,5 BILLONES de $ humo ( gracias a la contabilidad bulgara )
> La segunda moneda favorita de Japon ...wow ...tremendo potencial , no ?
> ...



Bien Clapham ahora sí, ahora lo empiezas a entender o ver de un modo similar al que yo lo aprecio.

Has dado con la clave de todo esto, no está en el precio, ni en el market cap...está en el número de usuarios...que no amantes.

Un saludo


----------



## kokoliso1 (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> NIET , NIET ...und NIET
> Estais obnubilados . Hipnotizados y autosugestionados de algo que es una mentira cochina y una forma de tapar el sol con un dedo
> Las cryptos no son monedas , son acciones , como las acciones de Amazon , de Google o de la finada Terra , suben y bajan en fiat ...
> Pero nadie las usa . Menos del 0,1 % del planeta tiene cryptos
> ...



Usar criptomonedas es facilísimo, unas más que otras, y más fácil que va a ser en cuanto proliferen las aplicaciones para el móvil.

Precisamente eso es lo que falta, madurez y facilidad de uso en las aplicaciones para criptomonedas, cuando aparezca el "iphone" de los wallets va a haber un pelotazo que no nos esperamos.(Lo del "iphone" es metafóricamente hablando, aún recuerdo los smartphone anteriores durante varios años).

Pero antes es muy posible que la actual burbuja explote y por ello hay que tener mucho cash disponible para ese momento y no invertir mucho ahora.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (20 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Usar criptomonedas es facilísimo, unas más que otras, y más fácil que va a ser en cuanto proliferen las aplicaciones para el móvil.
> 
> Precisamente eso es lo que falta, madurez y facilidad de uso en las aplicaciones para criptomonedas, cuando aparezca el "iphone" de los wallets va a haber un pelotazo que no nos esperamos.(Lo del "iphone" es metafóricamente hablando, aún recuerdo los smartphone anteriores durante varios años).
> 
> Pero antes es muy posible que la actual burbuja explote y por ello hay que tener mucho cash disponible para ese momento y no invertir mucho ahora.



Creo que es calcado a lo que yo pienso. En el momento que un nuevo paradigma sea el que sea haga que llegue a las masas, podemos vivir una auténtica revolución.

Tambien coincido en lo del pinchazo, por miedo, provocado por algunas manos fuertes, por algún problema en la blockchain o por un hackeo importante... 
Pero esto nadie sabe cuando va a ocurrir y de qué magnitud puede llegar a ser.


----------



## juli (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> NIET , NIET ...und NIET
> Estais obnubilados . Hipnotizados y autosugestionados de algo que es una mentira cochina y una forma de tapar el sol con un dedo
> Las cryptos no son monedas , son acciones , como las acciones de Amazon , de Google o de la finada Terra , suben y bajan en fiat ...
> Pero nadie las usa . Menos del 0,1 % del planeta tiene cryptos
> ...



Y lo pones después de un post que proclama que una blochcian puntera / tu dulce enamorada hace 2 semanas / necesita MONEDAS para expandir la funcionalidad de su plataforma ?

EL mismo desequilibrio monetario que cuentas de Xem se da, de cajón, en Dash...aunque en el sentido exactamente contrario. Te has caído de un pino.

Paketazo : Estamos viviendo el humo de la blockchain, su teoría...pero es un momento puntual : Todo va a la pasta. Esa es la clave de que BTC no vaya a ser un timo - el BTC "genérico" de la borregada agorera - , o de que la blockchain no sea un elemento especulativo más... TODO VA AHÍ. 

Nosotros tenemos una idea irreal del desequilibrio...pero porque, por pura casualidad en la mayoría de los casos somosuna minoría aún viviendo una génesis que desborda cualquier "tasación" y provoca vértigo : Pero precisamente porque este maravilloso timo está creado para todo el globo.

Va a pasar como con internet en el cambio de milenio : En el 96 te miraban como a un astronauta...en el 2002 - a nivel de trabajo, no de inversión - echabas un pis y salía un cocotero...y desde 3 ó 4 años después, con el Mainstree money ordeñando a machete, tienes que buscar un nicho a puñaladas...si no acabas una ingeniería informátca y te contratan por una bolsa de cacahuetes.

Aquí se vivirán uno o dos años de pumps & dumps...y a partir de ahí, cualquier individuo será una hormiguita para atracar la blockhain.

Afortunadamente, toca exprimir el desfalco. Pero de esta coyuntura hay que salir con el pie derecho y no habrá una segunda oportunidad...espero que el forerío sea consciente de ello y sepamos esforzarnos y acertar todo lo que esté en nuestras manos.


----------



## Albertezz (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Al que deberian banear es a un ingnorante como tu que confunde a la Virgen de Chiquinquira con la Virgen de Guadalupe .
> Cualquier catolico deberia saberlo . Pero es que tu no eres catolico
> eres un ludopata y claro , del Santoral ni p. idea .
> Verguenza deberia darte
> ...



Pero tu no me tenia en ignorados, montón de mierda?

Has aportado algo al puto hilo en alguno de tus ridiculos post, pedatentes e inútiles? ya te lo digo yo que no. Que bien le iría al foro sin un tocacojones como tú.

Yo de momento he hecho ganar a varios foreros un x10 con 0x, y lo que le queda por subir, que ya es más de lo que has hecho tu en toda tu puta vida en este foro.

Despojo, troll, que eres un troll. Vuelve a ignorarme por favor.


----------



## stiff upper lip (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> LO , LO , LO ...
> 
> Es la pescailla que se muerde la cola .
> Si una " crypto " sube de precio NADIE la usa , es la Ley de Graham ...
> ...



En eso estoy de acuerdo, invertimos en empresas que prometen un sistema monetario diferente, un día se hará realidad o no, mientras tanto el factor especulativo es incluso positivo para poner la tecnología en la cabeza de las masas. Todo es cuestión de no perder la cabeza. A mi me parece bien tu actitud de no fiarte ni de tu padre circuncidado, alguien tiene que poner un poco de hielo en esta locura. Te leo con interés. Un saludo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (20 Ago 2017)

Este hilo es muy interesante porque me permite aprender cosas tanto de blockchain como de inversiones y nuevos servicios, mucho más de las pobres aportaciones que yo puedo hacer. Por desgracia, a menudo se hace pesado de leerlo por las chorradas ególatras de clapham, que no da ni una en lo que dice. Suerte que existe el ignore, a partir de ahora todo será mejor.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (20 Ago 2017)

:XX::XX: menudo ojo que tengo, ayer compré DASH y Bitcoin Cash, las únicas que están en rojo bajando. :o

¿Hay un premio al peor inversor del día o algo de eso ? ::


----------



## davitin (20 Ago 2017)

Bch en 690 dolares...tiene un soporte en 674...rebotara fuertemente hacia arriba o la "dejaran" caer mas?

Puede ser un buen momento para cargar?


----------



## hoppe (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Invertimos ?
> NO , NADIE invierte .
> El 99 % de la gente es inducido a invertir . Y luego , cuando llega el crash pierden hasta los empastes . Invertir deberia estar prohibido
> Deberia haber un carnet de inversionista .
> ...



Si, pueden cerrarnos el chiringuito.... Pero no lo harán.

Porque los que pueden hacerlo tienen demasiado cash para jugar también a este juego y ganar mucho más que nosotros. Y tontos no son.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 19:30 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Bch en 690 dolares...tiene un soporte en 674...rebotara fuertemente hacia arriba o la "dejaran" caer mas?
> 
> Puede ser un buen momento para cargar?



Al menos en bittrex tiene un pequeño soporte en 670, y luego pasamos a uno mucho más claro en la zona de 600.


----------



## psiloman (20 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> :XX::XX: menudo ojo que tengo, ayer compré DASH y Bitcoin Cash, las únicas que están en rojo bajando. :o
> 
> ¿Hay un premio al peor inversor del día o algo de eso ? ::



Tranquilo, todos metemos la pata bien metida en algún momento.

Tienes que entrar en los pumps cuando empiezan, nunca cuando están muy avanzados o ya perdiendo fuerza. Esto es muy facil de decir y muy difícil de llevar correctamente a cabo, es una habilidad que adquirirás con la experiencia.

Recuerda, y me lo aplico a mí mismo, porque es muy fácil olvidarlo: en un pump avanzado la mayoría de las veces la mejor decisión es no haber nada.

Los soportes y resistencias pueden ayudarte a tomar decisiones, pero no garantizan nada. Nosotros no tenemos información privilegiada, las grandes ballenas y los exchanges sí.

Aún así, en entornos alcistas, puedes ganar si tomas las precauciones adecuadas.


----------



## davitin (20 Ago 2017)

Neo esta muy parado, no? Se espera algun evento proximo?

Ahora esta muy bien de precio para cargar, pero a ver si la ultima subida fue solo hype.

Por cierto, alguien sabe por que ripple sigue estando en el top 10? Sus holders deben tener mas moral que el alcoyano.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 18:00 ----------




hoppe dijo:


> Si, pueden cerrarnos el chiringuito.... Pero no lo harán.
> 
> Porque los que pueden hacerlo tienen demasiado cash para jugar también a este juego y ganar mucho más que nosotros. Y tontos no son.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin cash a rebotado desde los 680 mas o menos, se ha llegado a poner a 720 y ha vuelto a bajar algo, por si acaso fuese el rebote bueno he cargado un poco, si no lo es vendo rapido y me espero al posible rebote de los 600 por lo menos.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> :XX::XX: menudo ojo que tengo, ayer compré DASH y Bitcoin Cash, las únicas que están en rojo bajando. :o
> 
> ¿Hay un premio al peor inversor del día o algo de eso ? ::



Tranquilo,nos ha pasado a todos,el que diga que no miente,simplemente es un paso para tener una idea de como va esto,tomatelo como ya haz aprendido algo.

Ahora de consejo lo mejor que puede hacer es no moverte de ahi,si tienes mas para operar hazlo con lo otro,eso dejalo minimo hasta que recuperes lo invertido,si empiezas a saltar de una a la otra para recuperar terminaras peor.


----------



## Claudius (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Invertimos ?
> NO , NADIE invierte .



Habla por ti clapki. Yo tengo varios sillones de colección en el sector, como he comentado varias veces..

Qué pena me da por los que te leen y te prestan un ápice de atención.. 
Hay paja y trigo, para sacar el trigo hay que trillar, pero claro no sabes lo que es eso.



clapham2 dijo:


> Un buen dia TODOS los exchanges amanecen cerrados . Puedes retirar tus cryptos , pero no puedes ni transferir dinero ni retirarlo ...
> Esto acabara mal ...



Es más posible que un lunes el 10% de las cuentas corrientes sea embargado por directiva europea..
Las gallinas de hacer oro no se matan..


----------



## p_pin (20 Ago 2017)

Voy a soltar un pequeño rollo, viene bien como he dicho muchas veces poner los pies en el suelo

Primero a tener en cuenta en las inversiones:







Para lo cual hay que evitar:

- No invertir unicamente por que alguien lo recomienda (a no ser que se llame warren buffet o sea de mucho confianza y tenga información privilegiada)
- No invertir por la promesa de un gran beneficio, ni dejarse llevar por los sentimientos (euforia, avaricia, o el miedo a creer que estás dejando de ganar)
- La cotización no sube por que mires durante más tiempo el gráfico (en serio, lo he probado :XX: )


- Si alguien recomienda un cripto, lo mínimo es informarse sobre ella, cuales son sus características, su potencial, compararla con otros similares y por último ver la evolución de su precio en el gráfico... si no se sabe hacer una evaluación mínima de ésto habría que hacerse la pregunta ¿soy un tonto y su dinero? 

- Las grandes promesas de rentabilidad, o dejarse llevar por comentarios de otros foreros pueden ocasionar sentimientos que nublan el juicio. Eso lleva a tomar malas decisiones, como entrar cuando ya se ha producido la subida, lo que nos deja "colgados", con una compra cerca de máximos mientras el precio empieza a caer. 

- Lo suyo es establecerse un plan en base a un perfil
¿qué tipo de inversor somos? y cuales son nuestros conocimientos y habilidades?
Si uno no tiene conocimientos en análisis técnico ni tiene alguien que le de "soplos" con información privilegiada, parece bastante osado ponerse a operar intradiario.
En este caso, parece razonable invertir pensando en el largo plazo, buscar puntos de entrada cuando el mercado esté estable y establecerse unos objetivos de beneficios, en base al perfil

Si se tiene un poco más de conocimientos técnicos
Un plan debe contener una serie de normas a cumplir; cuando entrar y por qué, cuando salir y con que margen, que voy a hacer si el precio se da la vuelta, cuanto estoy dispuesto a perder antes de cerrar la operación

La última regla podría ser, no comprar las putas ripple :XX:


----------



## davitin (20 Ago 2017)

Al bueno de clapham se le ha ido la pelota completamente.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (20 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Tranquilo,nos ha pasado a todos,el que diga que no miente,simplemente es un paso para tener una idea de como va esto,tomatelo como ya haz aprendido algo.
> 
> Ahora de consejo lo mejor que puede hacer es no moverte de ahi,si tienes mas para operar hazlo con lo otro,eso dejalo minimo hasta que recuperes lo invertido,si empiezas a saltar de una a la otra para recuperar terminaras peor.



No me animo a meter más cash hasta que no haya recuperado. Y no, no me moveré de ahí hasta recuperar, al menos. Creo que ambas tienen futuro junto con las Iota y lite que son las que he medio entendido un poco.

Si recupero y me sube el ánimo meteré otro medio K€ entre iotas lites y dejaré 100 eurillos para alguna shitcoin en bittrex a ver si suena la flauta.

Son cantidades muy pequeñitas lo sé, pero reconozco que si no me he metido antes en esto es precisamente porque soy demasiado prudente con el dinero y un poco paranoico con aquello que no conozco previamente.

Como anécdota offtopic la primera vez que compré en ebay hace ya más de 10 años, compré en mano porque no me fiaba :XX: menos mal que el vendedor era de Madrid... Ahora menos la comida y 4 tonterías compramos todo online.


----------



## davitin (20 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> No me animo a meter más cash hasta que no haya recuperado. Y no, no me moveré de ahí hasta recuperar al menos, creo que ambas tienen futuro junto con las Iota y lite que son las que he medio entendido un poco. Si recupero y me sube el ánimo meteré otro medio K€ entre iotas lites y dejaré 100 eurillos para alguna shitcoin en bittrex a ver si suena la flauta.



Lite tiene futuro? Esa moneda la gente la holdea por inercia, pero no aporta absolutamente nada a las altcoins, aunque en este mundillo nunca se puede afirmar nada, dudo mucho que siga subiendo o que haga en un plazo de tiempo que sirva para especular.

Lite esta como etc, mierda patatera.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (20 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lite tiene futuro? Esa moneda la gente la holdea por inercia, pero no aporta absolutamente nada a las altcoins, aunque en este mundillo nunca se puede afirmar nada, dudo mucho que siga subiendo o que haga en un plazo de tiempo que sirva para especular.
> 
> Lite esta como etc, mierda patatera.




Tomo nota, me informaré más al respectosobre lite.


----------



## Claudius (20 Ago 2017)




----------



## Divad (20 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Lite tiene futuro? Esa moneda la gente la holdea por inercia, pero no aporta absolutamente nada a las altcoins, aunque en este mundillo nunca se puede afirmar nada, dudo mucho que siga subiendo o que haga en un plazo de tiempo que sirva para especular.
> 
> Lite esta como etc, mierda patatera.



Me he estado fijando y esa chapa hace de refugio como Tether, lleva desde el 17 de Junio bailando en el mismo valor.

Después del show con BTC/BCH no tengo nada claro el papel que realizará LTC, se mantiene porque está expandido por china... hasta que conozcan al dragón NEO (hermano de ETH) :fiufiu:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Ago 2017)

A ver qué os parece lo que pretenden hacer estos de Sharpe Capital. 

La clave de su idea es el TLS (Trustless Ledger System), un sistema de registro de transacciones en una cadena de bloques para fondos de inversión (hedge funds principalmente). Algo así como lo que hace TaaS pero con inversiones en el mundo real. Permitiría una auditoría instantánea (interna o externa) evitando casos de fraude, insider trading, darkpools, etc.

El "cerebro" es un matemático investigador de la Universidad de Oxford y ello se nota en el estilo del WP con abundantes referencias y una excelente redacción.

El TLS sería vendido a otros fondos de inversión, y aparte de eso piensan gestionar su propio fondo. Todo ello cumpliendo regulaciones y de manera 100% transparente. 

Whitepaper:
https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/sharpe-website/whitepaper.pdf

https://sharpe.capital/


----------



## kokoliso1 (20 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> A ver qué os parece lo que pretenden hacer estos de Sharpe Capital.
> 
> La clave de su idea es el TLS (Trustless Ledger System), un sistema de registro de transacciones en una cadena de bloques para fondos de inversión (hedge funds principalmente). Algo así como lo que hace TaaS pero con inversiones en el mundo real. Permitiría una auditoría instantánea (interna o externa) evitando casos de fraude, insider trading, darkpools, etc.
> 
> ...




Muy interesante, por ahora TAAS sólo me está dando alegrías, me arrepiento de no haber cargado muchas más. A ver si esta también va bien.


----------



## tio_argyle (20 Ago 2017)

Señor NF como ve usted a ETH?
Muy parado desde hace un tiempo en los 300$....


----------



## kokoliso1 (20 Ago 2017)

A los del análisis técnico y los que gustan de decir que van a usar una inteligencia artificial con "Machine Learning" para invertir..... buena suerte.

Quizá se pueda ajustar modelos a datos pasados pero el futuro es caprichoso.

Precisamente tratan de eso los de SALT, si sobretratas los datos de test tu modelo se vuelve demasiado bueno para los datos de test pero irrelevante para datos nuevos. 

Las regresiones lineales, las transformadas de Fourier, las transformadas Z, todo eso es buenísimo para identificar sistemas naturales y leyes naturales, pero los mercados, y las criptomonedas son un mercado, tienen que ver con el libre albedrío y el comportamiento humano, y eso se lleva mal con las matemáticas al no ser determinista.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Ago 2017)

Seguimos en tendencia bajista,el martes el rojo va a ser de campeonato,entrando en finales de mes y muchos recogiendo beneficios para invertir en las nuevas coin que se listaran en septiembre,ya que algunos por cuestion de marketing ven agosto un mes malo ya que hay mucha gente de vacaciones.


----------



## davitin (20 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Seguimos en tendencia bajista,el martes el rojo va a ser de campeonato,entrando en finales de mes y muchos recogiendo beneficios para invertir en las nuevas coin que se listaran en septiembre,ya que algunos por cuestion de marketing ven agosto un mes malo ya que hay mucha gente de vacaciones.



Tendencia bajista? Yo lo que veo es que el marketcap general esta subiendo.

Podrias dar el nombre de alguna de las monedas nuevas que vienen en septiembre? Hay que estar atentos.


----------



## Divad (21 Ago 2017)

Las chapas que tengo ligadas a ETH no paran de subir... si se pillan mierdas a precio de oro es normal que les toque el bajón... hasta la siguiente fiesta ::

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 23:09 ----------

Con los hijos de wawes y neo también te darán mucho pan, vino, yates,... :fiufiu:


----------



## Claudius (21 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> La última regla podría ser, no comprar las putas ripple :XX:



Por eso las llevo yo.  que no tengan foco.
Ya siento los pillados quizás por mi cacharro.. : 
El triángulo rompió abajo, y está en soporte.

Pero tengo un presentimiento, una de las variables del cacharro me hizo tomar la decisión, la primera vez a 1 ctmo. la obvié, esta no.

En esa variable no prevalecía el momentum/timing.. recordad, que los xrp 'se queman..' parecido a los Factoid.


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Por eso las llevo yo.  que no tengan foco.
> Ya siento los pillados quizás por mi cacharro.. :
> El triángulo rompió abajo, y está en soporte.
> 
> ...



Otro qur habla en clave.

Escribid un libro, joder.


----------



## Divad (21 Ago 2017)

Los casi 9 años que lleva Bitcoin la hacen casi obsoleta en el juego y se creen que con las sidechain se van a comer todo el mercado cuando están las plataformas como Ethereum, Wawes, NEO,... además de criptoparaisos; DASH, Monero,... la VIP de los listos ripple,... estamos en los preparativos de que el conjunto de estas criptos hagan el paripé y salgan a la par al FIAT. 

Mínimo les quedará 4-6 años de recorrido, la siguiente evolución son los IOTA. Habrá que ir dejando la caña sobre estas chapas :fiufiu:

Saldría rentable montar una piscina a lo grande para minar aunque fuese en plan cooperativa o es mejor alquilarlo? ienso: 

Si lo máximo son unos 4-6 años, lo ideal sería recuperar la inversión al 3 mes de funcionamiento. Lo mismo sería para los MN de DASH, alguien ha hecho números?

Entre 600$ la cripto más chorra y 5000$ me conformo que ronden el valor de las chapas ::rolleye:



Spoiler



*NO AL CHIP!!! *


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2017)

Alguien puede explicarme por que hay peña que pone un monton de ordenes de compra de 0 unidades seguidas una detras de otra con precio descendente? Bueno imagino que para bajar los precios, pero por que se permite algo tan burdo en un exchange? 

Lo podeis ver ahora mismo en directo en bittrex, meteos en la cotizacion de bitcoin cash en el sub-mercado usdt.


----------



## Divad (21 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme por que hay peña que pone un monton de ordenes de compra de 0 unidades seguidas una detras de otra con precio descendente? Bueno imagino que para bajar los precios, pero por que se permite algo tan burdo en un exchange?
> 
> Lo podeis ver ahora mismo en directo en bittrex, meteos en la cotizacion de bitcoin cash en el sub-mercado usdt.











Los bots trabajando a las 3:04? :XX:


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los bots trabajando a las 3:04? :XX:



Si bueno, ya me imaginaba que eran los putos bots, pero joder, una cosa es oir hablar de ellos y otra es verlos "trabajando".

Por cierto, de repente se ha llenado la tabla de compra de compradores haciendo ofertas " normales" y el precio empieza a subir...de los supuestos bots ni rastro...han llevado el precio donde querian, han cargado y se han pirado?

Estas cosas mola verlas en vivo, te das cuenta de como funciona.

Pd: no falla, el precio se esta disparando...colegas, con bitcoin cash ahora mismo hay una mina para hacer daytrading y sacarte mil pavos diarios minimo (o mas dependiendo del "alpiste" que le eches), ojala dure muchos dias asi, yo le estoy sacando provecho.


----------



## Topitok (21 Ago 2017)

Hola compañeros, ¿algún monedero para guardar mis DECENT una buena temporada hasta que exploten? Hacia arriba o hacia abajo ya no lo sé...


----------



## VictorW (21 Ago 2017)

Buenos días,
tuve que exportar mis claves privadas de Blockchain.info a un cliente BCC, ¿puedo modificar las claves privadas de Blockchain ahora?
¿Que otro wallet web me podeis recomendar? Ahora mismo ya tengo Coinbase...
Gracis¡¡¡¡


----------



## Albertezz (21 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los casi 9 años que lleva Bitcoin la hacen casi obsoleta en el juego y se creen que con las sidechain se van a comer todo el mercado cuando están las plataformas como Ethereum, Wawes, NEO,... además de criptoparaisos; DASH, Monero,... la VIP de los listos ripple,... estamos en los preparativos de que el conjunto de estas criptos hagan el paripé y salgan a la par al FIAT.
> 
> Mínimo les quedará 4-6 años de recorrido, la siguiente evolución son los IOTA. Habrá que ir dejando la caña sobre estas chapas :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Eso de que iota es el futuro, es cuanto menos aventurado decirlo. Iota de momento tiene grandes problemas de rendimiento y algunos de diseño, vale que estén trabajando en ello pero es asi.
Por otro lado, iota como tal no ofrece ningún servicio, si realmente es un prtocolo y sistema que merezca la pena, los distintos fabricantes de IoT lo cogerán, lo modificarán a su gusto y lo estandarizarán.

Resultado de la operación? iota no va a valer nada y no va a generar dinero llegado el caso.

Que os quede claro que las unicas coins que van a sobrevivir son las que se centren en un nicho concreto y den un SERVICIO, incluso si ese servicio es servier como valor refugio, BTC style.

Recordaros otra vez que lo que da valor a una moneda son solo dos cosas:
-el uso
-que genere dinero dando un servicio.

Y IOTA en el escenario que tengo claro que va a pasar, no va a cumplir ninguna de las dos.

Saludos.


----------



## spala (21 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Eso de que iota es el futuro, es cuanto menos aventurado decirlo. Iota de momento tiene grandes problemas de rendimiento y algunos de diseño, vale que estén trabajando en ello pero es asi.
> Por otro lado, iota como tal no ofrece ningún servicio, si realmente es un prtocolo y sistema que merezca la pena, los distintos fabricantes de IoT lo cogerán, lo modificarán a su gusto y lo estandarizarán.
> 
> Resultado de la operación? iota no va a valer nada y no va a generar dinero llegado el caso.
> ...



todo indica que debes hablar de otra moneda, o que no tienes ni repajolera idea, 

1º rendimiento? si acaban de presentar el flash network para pagos instantaneos leche!
2º servicios reales? pero si satoshipay está terminando de implementar IOTA! por no hablar del tema q tienen con volkswagen, y otras historias q se irán desvelando estos meses,

venga va, ponte a seguir mejor el proyecto antes de inventar tonterías, y mejor compra unas cuantas miotas no vaya a ser que te equivoques y pierdas la oportunidad del año,

si me dijeras que la wallet es una absoluta basofia, te daria el 100% de la razón, pero parece q hay mas de una en camino por suerte, y no montadas sobre la basura de java como la actual.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Al parecer token card va a sacar un piloto con 1000 tarjetas en octubre.
> 
> Supongo que en septiembre vendrá un pump x2 o x3.



He entrado de nuevo a 315k satoshis, un poco fail porque ahora está en 285k pero bueno, podría haber comprado más barato.

Veremos a ver si el miércoles sube cuando lo listen en el exchanger chino


----------



## tio_argyle (21 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> He entrado de nuevo a 315k satoshis, un poco fail porque ahora está en 285k pero bueno, podría haber comprado más barato.
> 
> Veremos a ver si el miércoles sube cuando lo listen en el exchanger chino



De qué habláis? TKN?
Ah, OK de Mónaco.


----------



## species8472 (21 Ago 2017)

¿Qué pensaís de Insurex? Ha salido hace poco, y se está comportando bien, y creo que puede tener una gran utilidad para el mundo de los seguros, que sigue viviendo en la prehistoria.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Ago 2017)

Monero lo está petando, +123% ahora mismo. Suerte a quien la tuviera en su portfolio. No es mi caso xD


----------



## terraenxebre (21 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Monero lo está petando, +123% ahora mismo. Suerte a quien la tuviera en su portfolio. No es mi caso xD



A puntito de llegar a los 100 dólares.


Joer...como le toque a todas las criptomonedas estos subidones.....:XX::XX::XX:

Vamos tener que pedirle al mamado lidl un subforo específico.


¿ Que llevas en el monedero?


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Ago 2017)

terraenxebre dijo:


> A puntito de llegar a los 100 dólares.
> 
> 
> Joer...como le toque a todas las criptomonedas estos subidones.....:XX::XX::XX:
> ...



Monaco, Waves, STEEM, NEO y ETH, siendo ETH y Monaco los mayores montos.


----------



## hoppe (21 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Monero lo está petando, +123% ahora mismo. Suerte a quien la tuviera en su portfolio. No es mi caso xD



Venga, luego le toca a ETC, que lleva semanas estancada en los 13/14 pavos.


----------



## Albertezz (21 Ago 2017)

spala dijo:


> todo indica que debes hablar de otra moneda, o que no tienes ni repajolera idea,
> 
> 1º rendimiento? si acaban de presentar el flash network para pagos instantaneos leche!
> 2º servicios reales? pero si satoshipay está terminando de implementar IOTA! por no hablar del tema q tienen con volkswagen, y otras historias q se irán desvelando estos meses,
> ...



Yo he contestado a un post que habla de 4-6 años vista, me da igual que ahora esté hypeada la moneda y que haya interes por parte de un fabricante de coches y que un servicio de micropagos que no conoce nadie quiera incluirla.
En 6 años hablamos de iota, de cuanto dinero gana y de si sigue existiendo ok? y me refiero a ganar dinero real, no a haber especulado con el precio de los tokens.


----------



## vpsn (21 Ago 2017)

Os acordais cuando hace dos semanas os dije comprad IOTAS y Moneros?
Pues eso.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Os acordais cuando hace dos semanas os dije comprad IOTAS y Moneros?
> Pues eso.



Bien visto. Aunque hay algo que me deja loco. ¿Por qué está petándolo tanto Monero? ¿Ha habido alguna noticia o evento que haya disparado el pump?


----------



## vpsn (21 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Bien visto. Aunque hay algo que me deja loco. ¿Por qué está petándolo tanto Monero? ¿Ha habido alguna noticia o evento que haya disparado el pump?



Ni zorra, a mi tambien me gustaraia saberlo, pero yo creo que mucha pasta proveniente de actividades ilegales ira para monero, ya que es la moneda disenyada para ello.


A 100 dolares esta barata. Y cuando digo ilegales me refiero desde la venta de Julia, estudiante Francesa que va de vacaciones a Istambul y essecuestrada y vendida al ISIS en el Sinai hasta la comision que se lleva el alcalde tu pueblo por esas balizas para evitar que Mohamed se meta consu furgon alquilado por el paseo peatonal del centro. 

100 dolares es una mierda.


----------



## Claudius (21 Ago 2017)

:fiufiu:


----------



## terraenxebre (21 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Ni zorra, a mi tambien me gustaraia saberlo, pero yo creo que mucha pasta proveniente de actividades ilegales ira para monero, ya que es la moneda disenyada para ello.



Pero, esto son todas las cripto, no?


----------



## vpsn (21 Ago 2017)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Pero, esto son todas las cripto, no?



Si y no, leete mas sobre la privacidad de las cryptos y especialmente monero.


----------



## tio_argyle (21 Ago 2017)

Regaron Dash, luego ETH y después Monero.
Siguiente?


----------



## Carlos T. (21 Ago 2017)

*MyBit: a turnaround for income generation by the hand of Blockchain*

MyBit: Un giro para la generación de ingresos de la mano de Blockchain


----------



## p_pin (21 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme por que hay peña que pone un monton de ordenes de compra de 0 unidades seguidas una detras de otra con precio descendente? Bueno imagino que para bajar los precios, pero por que se permite algo tan burdo en un exchange?
> 
> Lo podeis ver ahora mismo en directo en bittrex, meteos en la cotizacion de bitcoin cash en el sub-mercado usdt.



Yo te lo digo

Primero hay que saber lo que es el "spread". 
Que podría definirse como la diferencia entre el precio más alto de compra (bid) y el precio más bajo de venta (ask)

Los bots, se pueden programar para que en caso de que haya mucha diferencia en el spread, empiezan a rellenar la tabla de mercado con ordenes al precio mínimo aceptado por el exchange en una operación (en bittrex creo que es 0.0005 btc que serían aprox. 2 dólares)

Esto se hace para dar una falsa sensación de liquidez

En este caso, hablas de bccash. y como puedes ver en el listado de ordenes sólo "acepta" 3 decimales, por tanto las órdenes mínimas, que son 4 decimales, aparecen como "cero"


----------



## The High Dark Templar (21 Ago 2017)

Carlos T. dijo:


> MyBit: Un giro para la generación de ingresos de la mano de Blockchain



Interesante la idea, pero en principio la inversión (al menos la inicial) es para ciudadanos suizos exclusivamente y sólo se puede comprar con ETH desde su propia página, lo cual pinta oscuro.


----------



## Pimlico (21 Ago 2017)

waves esta por debajo de 5 dólares, entraríais ahora?


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2017)

La subida de eth tampoco es para tirar cohetes, despues de todo el tiempo que ha estado parada.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Monero lo está petando, +123% ahora mismo. Suerte a quien la tuviera en su portfolio. No es mi caso xD



Yo la llevo, pero también tengo Dash y BTC, así que en mi caso es casi las gallinas que entran por las que salen :XX:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> A los del análisis técnico y los que gustan de decir que van a usar una inteligencia artificial con "Machine Learning" para invertir..... buena suerte.
> 
> Quizá se pueda ajustar modelos a datos pasados pero el futuro es caprichoso.
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero el paper de Sharpe Capital va mucho más allá.

Del capítulo 5:

the sharpe investment platform quantitative
trading model

As introduced in Section 1, the investment strategy utilised by the model
is driven by the notion that asset prices are *driven by two forces*. The first of
these is the *tendency for asset prices to move towards their ‘intrinsic’ value*
through the equilibria achieved from supply-demand curves, based on the
collective opinions of very many traders or investors that, by and large, have
access to the same microeconomic data relating to each asset. This market
force is essentially that described by the *Efficient Market Hypothesis* [18],
however, the efficient market hypothesis is not the whole story [19]: it fails
to take investor sentiment, emotional responses, and decision theory, into
account - these effects result in a market that is not entirely efficient, thus
permitting utilisation of the understanding of these effects in investment
strategies to develop an ‘edge’ over the market as a whole. *The second of
these two forces is therefore essentially an acknowledgement of the role of
cognitive bias, behavioural psychology, emotion and sentiment in human
decision making*. The latter force causes asset prices to fluctuate and is
largely responsible for observed volatility in the stock market. As described
by Shull (2011) [4], the “real game” in trading is not investing based on one’s
beliefs of an asset’s price at some point in the future, but on one’s beliefs
of what other other traders, on average, believe the market will do. Belief
formation has been shown to have a crucial role in market behaviour, and
research shows that established beliefs in investment are resistant to change
following reception of new data [20], leading to confirmatory bias. To put it
another way, traders are constantly attempting to pre-empt each others’ decisions,
perceptions and beliefs when taking positions in the market, leading
to volatility and short-term ‘irrational’ deviations in asset prices. It should
be noted before moving forward that, in parts, this section is somewhat
technical at times for the benefit of the interested reader. While generally
described at a high level, aspects of this description are targeted at those
with a background in investments, quantitative modelling and complex systems
analysis







Merece realmente la pena leerse el WP. Es algo denso y académico (el que lo escribe es un PHD de Oxford y creo que está acostumbrado a otro tipo de lector) pero tiene unas ideas muy buenas.


----------



## Colegon (21 Ago 2017)

Acabo de meterle un buen meneo a Ripple, lo confieso. Que porque? a pesar de que en mi vida había comprado está mierda, no creo que sus intereses le permitan quedarse fuera del top 3 demasiado. La amenaza de pumpeo podría ser real. La gráfica está muy bien, y hay mucho billete detrás. No creo que les interese ser los cuartos de la liga mucho tiempo.


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Ago 2017)

parece ser que Vitalik Buterin (ETH) quiere copiar a ARDOR/NXT

Twitter


----------



## kokoliso1 (21 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Cierto, pero el paper de Sharpe Capital va mucho más allá.
> 
> Del capítulo 5:
> 
> ...



Lo que cuenta ese señor es cierto, pero ahí sólo ha descrito el problema, lo que hay que saber es si ese problema tiene o no solución.

En este caso, mi opinión es que aún no se sabe, si la tiene y alguien la encuentra se va a hacer de oro, mientras no la comparta claro. Estamos ante un caso claro en que el mero hecho de predecir el mercado lo va a modificar ya que se actúa en función de las predicciones. 

Además, me gustaría saber cómo influyen los bots que en las criptomonedas son una fuerza importante.

Estoy por entrar a estudiar lo que piden los de SALT e intentar ver qué pinta tiene esto de aplicar "Machine Learning" a estos temas. Ya tengo hobby nuevo para unos meses , este tema lo dejé cuando las redes neuronales eran lo más in, después cayeron en el olvido y ahora de nuevo están de moda.

He visto que algunos exchanges permiten toma de datos en crudo automática directa desde su API
Bitfinex

Esto se vuelve interesante, incluso veo que hay en github una biblioteca para Python con ejemplos de cómo obtener datos en tiempo real:
GitHub - nlsdfnbch/btfxwss: Bitfinex Websocket API Client written in Python3


# Subscribe to some channels
wss.subscribe_to_ticker('BTCUSD')
wss.subscribe_to_order_book('BTCUSD')

# Do something else
t = time.time()
while time.time() - t < 10:
pass

# Accessing data stored in BtfxWss:
ticker_q = wss.tickers('BTCUSD') # returns a Queue object for the pair.
while not ticker_q.empty():
print(ticker_q.get())

# Unsubscribing from channels:
wss.unsubscribe_from_ticker('BTCUSD')
wss.unsubscribe_from_order_book('BTCUSD')

# Shutting down the client:
wss.stop()


----------



## san_miguel (21 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Regaron Dash, luego ETH y después Monero.
> Siguiente?



Faltan de las grandes LTC y XRP, ojo a esta última, que es un volcán latente.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (21 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Faltan de las grandes LTC y XRP, ojo a esta última, que es un volcán latente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Expectante con XRP? 
Con el supply no se la va a ver en 2 dígitos en 48h, pero *sin hacer nada* baja despacio y sube despacio, sus movimientos son fuera de los focos especuladores de cryptoworld. Para bien, y para mal.
Y aún no han anunciado nada oficial de sus pre-acuerdos con x agentes, anuncio que su CEO dijo que haría a lo largo de Q3 y estamos acercándonos a finales osea para Septiembre, y está sospechosamente tranquila en su soporte ¿acumulando ballenas?


----------



## Bafumat (21 Ago 2017)

Como veis Santiment?


----------



## juli (21 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Si has estado acumulando ( como el clapham con PIVX ) a precios ridiculamente bajos ...puedes esperar 1 - 2 anos y multiplicar tu inversion por 30X , como ha pasado por ejemplo ...con DASH .
> DASH tiene 3 anos y 8 meses de vida . PIVX tiene apenas 1 ano y medio
> El momentum de una crypto llega cuando es el momentum
> El clapham cree que invertir sin la garantia de ganar un 30X no es negocio



Tú no has estado acumulando PIVX a bajo precio. De primavera - 0,80 - para atrás, a PIVX ni lo mentabas - ni, segiuramente, lo atendías -...o harías hablado de su chapucerísimo cliente oficial y sus "desapariciones" , como hacía la mitad del foro de PIVX. A no ser que creas los actuales, precios bajos...que lo serán para tí. 

Luego entra cualquier recién llegado y se cree tus películas. Córtate o apoya tu cháchara. Es barato ahora ? Por dónde está...o por dónde crees que llegará ? 

Hablas de corto, medio, largo plazo...algún do de pecho inminente en su roadmap ?

Valen borradores de esos de tus clases de trading...no sé. Algo.

...por lo menos.


----------



## tio_argyle (21 Ago 2017)

¿Alguien está en Golem?
Tras el descenso a los infiernos lleva 3 días seguidos en verde y cogiendo volumen... tienen el alpha a la vuelta de la esquina y ... es hija de quien ya sabéis.


----------



## plus ultra (21 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Tú no has estado acumulando PIVX a bajo precio. De primavera - 0,80 - para atrás, a PIVX ni lo mentabas - ni, segiuramente, lo atendías -...o harías hablado de su chapucerísimo cliente oficial y sus "desapariciones" , como hacía la mitad del foro de PIVX. A no ser que creas los actuales, precios bajos...que lo serán para tí.
> 
> Luego entra cualquier recién llegado y se cree tus películas. Córtate o apoya tu cháchara. Es barato ahora ? Por dónde está...o por dónde crees que llegará ?
> 
> ...



Falacia del francotirador

La falacia del francotirador,es una falacia lógica donde la información que no tiene relación alguna es interpretada, manipulada o maquillada hasta que ésta parezca tener un sentido. El nombre viene de un tirador que disparó aleatoriamente varios tiros a un granero y después pintó una diana centrada en cada uno de los tiros para autoproclamarse francotirador.

Tiene que ver con el sesgo cognitivo Ilusión de serie donde las personas tienden a ver patrones donde solo hay números aleatorios. Esta falacia no se aplica cuando uno tiene una predicción o una hipótesis particular antes de observar los datos.

Uno podría tener una teoría de cómo debería comportarse algo o el patrón que debe seguir algo y comprobar mediante pruebas empíricas o datos que de hecho es así (método científico). Alternativamente, se pueden tomar los datos observados para construir una hipótesis tal como hace el francotirador pero luego es necesario ensayar la hipótesis con nuevos datos.

Al final va a acertar alguno y como incluso ya tiene mas de un discípulo,van a cojer a mas de un incauto y lo van a desplumar.


----------



## juli (21 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y no queiren que el clapham hable del PIVX porque ellos estan cargando barato y quieren que la cosa siga asi ...
> PIVX sera TOP 10 dentro de 1-2 anos . Fijo y corrido
> 
> Ahora lo unico que queda es esperar a la muerte del cisne ...



Mala persona eres tú , que te la pela que alguien se flipè y se crea qe ha encontado el negocio de su vida...y pueda llevarse el sopapo del siglo. Todas las coins, todas...tienen su rango de actuación y su margen de caída. Eso es muy importante para cualqueira que no sepa y vaya a meter su pasta ahí...sin esperar 2 años / mira, ahí, al menos has matizado algo, vas aprendiendo /.

A mí no me pillas ni por PIVX ni por Dash...que ahora sagas por marujeítos "peluquería de señoras" Style, era lo que faltaba..."algunos hacen"..."algunos cargan en silencio"... 

Tú has mirado la distribución de PIVX, gilipollas ? Te crees que lo que puedan cargar 200 tipos que forean por aquí va a mover la tendencia de PIVX ? Si PIVX no sube de precio es porque va con mano firme desde dentro...y cuando crean que la tienen donde debe estar...pues zumbará. Las mil carteras más fuertes tienen más de la mitad de su emisión...que son otros casi 45.000 wallets...qué vas a cambiar tú ni nadie en un foro, alma cándida?

Por cierto...agradecería a pakeazo confirmación de este dato : Si las wallets crecen en casi mil ...pero mil carteras más voluminosas siguen sobrepasando la mitad del total...y además ampliando - levemente - ese dominio...está entrando gente , bastante - mil en una semana o menos - ...pero mucha con wallets bien provistas.

Yo creo que efectivamente, PIVX se está construyendo ordenadamente...pero éso qué tiene que ver con que te inventes compras baratas o "militancias" que no has tenido ni de coña ? Dí la verdad a la gente y listo.

En fin...por lo que parece no vas a exponer nada que no sepa quien sepa dividir los casi 300 pavos de Dash entre los casi 2 de PIVX...toda una revelación conceptual,mira tú. A mí es que lo único que me interesa es éso, no las gansadas del "todo incluído". 

Y ahora te voy a decir una cosa en la que Dash está a años luz de PIVX : Contactos. Dash tiene un poducto terminado y PIVX , poco más que un Dash " de hace seis meses" - que esperemos redondee inminentemente, como parece que va a ocurrir - ...pero ambas compraten una limitación clara : Hacen poca cosa : Mover pasta. Y hasta BTC se ha pasado al "lado del mal" de la creatividad en la blockchain so riesgo de quedarse en off side.. La gran diferencia es que Dash va a deslumbrar este Otoño con estrategia global y con tecnología punta , y la sinergia de ambos factores - PIVX si se luce en lo anunciado mejorará...pero en el mejor de los casos, tendrá UNA y a otro nivel- la va a poner en condiciones - a Dash - de asaltar un sistema de pagos de implantación global . PIVX está a años luz de éso...y ahora mismo, AHORA, no dentro de 2 años...se está reartiendo un pastel en la que los pioneros se harán fuertes. Yésa diferencia es fundamental.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Ago 2017)

Sólo con ese nombre PIVX no apetece comprarla. Es de primero de marketing poner un nombre atractivo. 
Bitcoin vs PIVX. 

Lol


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2017)

A todo esto...que va a pasar con bitcoin cash en el corto plazo? Van a seguir los arreones o la dejan descansar para cargar? Y eth?

Venga chatos, mojaos un poco y dejad de hablar del sexo de los angeles.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A todo esto...que va a pasar con bitcoin cash en el corto plazo? Van a seguir los arreones o la dejan descansar para cargar? Y eth?
> 
> Venga chatos, mojaos un poco y dejad de hablar del sexo de los angeles.



A largo plazo bcc debería irse hacia bajo. Hoy leía que en unos días bcc será menos rentable de minar que btc. Aunque todo puede cambiar. Creo que btc va a corregir


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 Ago 2017)

Clapham al final me haces comprar pivx xD


----------



## Claudius (21 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Muchos foreros aqui son cinicos , hicocritas y malas personas
> Y no queiren que el clapham hable del PIVX porque ellos estan cargando barato y quieren que la cosa siga asi ...
> PIVX sera TOP 10 dentro de 1-2 anos . Fijo y corrido



Fíjate si eres cansino, que cada vez que nombras PIVX en este hilo tienes que despotricar y encima soltar el rollo de tu rol. 
Luego te vas al de btc, y sigues, va a ser que te pagan por frase, porque jomio, en lo que escribes bobadas no operas y si no operas no ganas dólares para alimentar el chevy, y su mantenimiento.

No obstante esa táctica clapky es muy vieja..


A ver si te la pumpean de una vez y te vas de vacaciones un trimestre a recorrer el Caribe con tus 500 pivx. Qué personaje más cansino te has buscado de rol muchacho. 

Clapky cripto-cansino histórico. La serie. :XX:

[youtube]RC3USScoszI[/youtube]

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 22:52 ----------




davitin dijo:


> A todo esto...que va a pasar con bitcoin cash en el corto plazo? Van a seguir los arreones o la dejan descansar para cargar? Y eth?
> 
> Venga chatos, mojaos un poco y dejad de hablar del sexo de los angeles.



ETH romperá ATH en $ no tardando. BCC la van a mantener en lateral para captar atención, y transferencias, dale duro.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Ago 2017)

Ripple [XRP] +22%, ¿llevaba mucho tiempo parada no? ¿Cuánto creéis que seguirá subiendo?


----------



## Claudius (21 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Ripple [XRP] +22%, ¿llevaba mucho tiempo parada no? ¿Cuánto creéis que seguirá subiendo?



Aunque con un ligero fallo en momentum.. :

La paciencia es amarga pero su fruto dulce. 


[youtube]MUj0fWeEl-M[/youtube]


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Aunque con un ligero fallo en momentum.. :
> 
> La paciencia es amarga pero su fruto dulce.
> 
> ...



Yo voy con una miseria (unos 4k ripple), ojalá lo pete bien, sería la primera moneda que acierto un subidote bueno :fiufiu:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Ago 2017)

Poloniex sigue siendo dando un servicio de primera, acorde con un exchange de su envergadura. En tan sólo 3 meses ya han contestado a mi consulta; a ver quién supera eso.


----------



## davitin (21 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Poloniex sigue siendo dando un servicio de primera, acorde con un exchange de su envergadura. En tan sólo 3 meses ya han contestado a mi consulta; a ver quién supera eso.



Yo deje de operar con ellos al poco de meterme en las criptos...cuando empezaron los lags esos rarunos me fui a bittrex, y por ahora de lujo.


----------



## juli (21 Ago 2017)

Buenas.

Buenas pelmadas me he pegado en el hilo con MINEREUM., token de ETH . Desapareció el dev...olía a reset...y es reset. Creo que cuenta con respaldo "himbersor" - ni idea -.

EL reducido float, más en un proyecto de lo más participativo ...y la especulación con las direcciones "Genesis" , claves en todo el proceso de autominado de esta peculiar propuesta, han empujado al equipo a un 2.0 .

Es un proyecto paricular y hay que verlo. Pero la iCO empieza con 1000 "Artemine" - la nueva coin - a 1 ETH...ó 10 MNE. Además, entran en reparto direcciones Genesis, que eran el chollo del planteamieno, pero intransferibles - ahora se podrán comerciar  -.

EL dev desaparecio casi en ATH , literalmente, ni palabra / lo que suele indicar: ATENCIÓN ,"picapleitos trabajando" - los capullos de Taas hicieron lo mismo con algún lío de impago de bountys que les restregaron en redes sociales - /...así que una moneda que iba como un tiro antes del gran barrido de Julio, se fue al truño. Como mucha gente la consiguió con airdrops, perdían el culo para venderlas / el hilo oficial era un caos dado el mutismo oficial /.

En fin...que hace 3 días alcanzaron su ATDown /  / y se pusieron por debajo de un dólar. :: Pues nada...en su ICO salen a 1/10 ETH...o sea, unos 33 pavos de ahora mismo. Yo , entre que promediaba unos 4 pavos y que esperaba la 2.0 , cargué unos capazos. :o De cojones, meeeeen.

Creo que si a alguien le ha dado por pillar y no está interesado en el ICO , hasta podría venderlas a 1/6 ó 7 en su hilo de btctalk.org , sobre todo si dan derecho a Dirección Genesis , que era algo a resetear y creo que lo habrán enido en cuenta, seguro. 

En fin, como hayan pillado apoyo del bueno / y me da que a ese tipo lo han "asaltado" por su idea, pues iba todo de cine cuando despareció / con ese planteamiento tan particular, "Minado sin máquinas" - creo - y con mucha actividad viral y colaborativa , el meneo puede ser de aúpa.

Quien haya pillado coins este mes, para empezar..1 Minereum de 1 dólar = 0,33 ETH. 

Jojojo...con la hostia que ha pegado ETH hoy. Ni tan mal... En fin, un x30 sobre el que multiplicar el x.equis del ICO , a poco que vaya medio normal y no sea un ICo que se vaya al suelo de salida. Mamma mía.

Un saludo ...espero que alguien se motivase en su momento.

http://artemine.org/ArtemineWhitepaperDraft0.1.pdf

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 00:00 ----------

*JUASSSS !!! * :8: :XX: :XX: :XX:


Mirad MINEREUM en la última hora : *+75 % * ::  Todo dios loquito por pillar el churrichollo.

Minereum (MNE) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Estaba a un pavo esta mañana. Yo me he pasado el mes pensando : Este cabrón de dev , seguro que estaará cargando como un cosaco...y tal que así.


*Andyteleco* : Tú que estás habituado a ICOs...lo normal es que , al menos, de salida, el precio multilique los ethers himbertidos, no ? Qué ratio puede ser "normal" ?


----------



## Claudius (22 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> [



Clapki, Dash cotiza como una Corporación, y funciona como una cooperativa.
no puede ser una S.A.  :o









[youtube]cbgd0g5HWfY[/youtube]


Y clapki, recuerda Is:














Y que no se te olvide Clapki para Q4-17 / Q1-18, con el permiso de las guerras Bitcoin

[youtube]KvEcom5lSiA[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2017)

Me ha llegado un email de kraken, me ha parecido entender que congelan el servicio por un tiempo o algo asi.


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Fíjate si eres cansino, que cada vez que nombras PIVX en este hilo tienes que despotricar y encima soltar el rollo de tu rol.
> Luego te vas al de btc, y sigues, va a ser que te pagan por frase, porque jomio, en lo que escribes bobadas no operas y si no operas no ganas dólares para alimentar el chevy, y su mantenimiento.
> 
> No obstante esa táctica clapky es muy vieja..
> ...



En lo de bcc estoy de acuerdo, pero eth no tiene ninguna pinta de superar su valor mas alto ni de coña...mas bien a aumentado pero se la ve floja y sin fuerza...mas bien esta bajando.

Por cierto, el bitcoin "normal"... Flojo flojo....


----------



## vpsn (22 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> En lo de bcc estoy de acuerdo, pero eth no tiene ninguna pinta de superar su valor mas alto ni de coña...mas bien a aumentado pero se la ve floja y sin fuerza...mas bien esta bajando.
> 
> Por cierto, el bitcoin "normal"... Flojo flojo....




pasada la incertidumbre del fork y la posterior alegria del "ves como no pasaba nada" pues puede venir una epoca de calma en el mercado.


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Falacia del francotirador
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



También se acierta aplicando la lógica de quienes están detrás del juego, además de simbología y numerología...



Divad dijo:


> Recién salido del horno
> Aragon to power the district0x Network
> 
> 
> ...





Divad dijo:


> Con Aragon detrás de district0x es como ir montado en un dragón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



District0x se pone en oferta ahora ($0.17) y su tendencia es el paraíso , 11k chapas a 0.00012509 (1.37 ETH), máximo 0.00087 ($0.25) = 9.57 ETH

OpenAnx también entra en rebajas ($1.46), 2k chapas a 0.00146916 (2.94ETH), máximo 0.0096 ($2,87) = 19.38 ETH

Voy a meterle más chapas a District0x, no hacen más que dar dinero.

Me he topado con

```
Rialt0
```
 haciendo el mismo juego que

```
ethr0ll
```
... entrando ballenas y saliendo regando las carteras que se ponen en venta... :XX:

Siguiendo sus pasos acabas intuyendo lo que nos van creando en el camino...
Avisando de la crisis del agua desde el 27/01/16...

Hoy en día hay noticias a patadas... 








Spoiler



Qué casualidad!!! :XX::::fiufiu:



@Juli; te van las emociones duras, eh! Buen acierto con Minereum :Aplauso::Baile: Voy a meterle fichas, hasta los $12 hay beneficio :


----------



## san_miguel (22 Ago 2017)

Hora de rebajas....marketcap bajando.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (22 Ago 2017)

Hoooooddllll


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Ago 2017)

Hay muchos clásicos en puntos muy interesantes... SIACOIN, GOLEM, AUGUR...


----------



## juli (22 Ago 2017)

Bueenoooo...A LA MINA !!! 
*
Minereum MNE $3.97 3.11%	182.14% 138.26%*



Spoiler



[youtube]JVHhkHNKCIY[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2017)

El marketcap bajando pero Bch no me defrauda ...remonta desde los 560 a los 730 en una sola noche, ahora a esperar a que baje, menudo yo-yo estan haciendo con este bicho.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (22 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El marketcap bajando pero Bch no me defrauda ...remonta desde los 560 a los 730 en una sola noche, ahora a esperar a que baje, menudo yo-yo estan haciendo con este bicho.



Parece que el soporte de los 500$ aprox es bastante estable. Si baja otra vez y no lo rompe puede que sea interesante hacer un mete/saca :XX:

Ante la bajada de XRP estoy a la espera de dónde meter, con el marketCap bajando supongo que esperaré a las praderas verdes.


----------



## juli (22 Ago 2017)

A ver gente...que ésto va como un fucking tiro...y en pleno barrido.

*Minereum MNE $4.79 20.62% 223.47% 187.84%*

En teoría, no debería enfriarse hasta bien entrados los 2 dígitos...quienes quieran entrar en ICO la van a subir para ahorrar, aunque MNE les importe una mierda .

En fin, da para un metesaca mismo. Lo mío, hecho está y "de gratix". Ustedes mismos.


Eso sí : POR FAVOR , que quien pille cacho pipee el hilo de btctalk o el ICO en puertas y tal , o que explique el proyecto, que tiene su miga y yo sólo he podido percibir ambiguamente, pues de minería, ni papa...

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 11:09 ----------




perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Parece que el soporte de los 500$ aprox es bastante estable. Si baja otra vez y no lo rompe puede que sea interesante hacer un mete/saca :XX:
> 
> Ante la bajada de XRP estoy a la espera de dónde meter, con el marketCap bajando supongo que esperaré a las praderas verdes.



Yo ni miro los soportes esos.

BTC Cash ha metido BTC-Minas a saco en Shitland, Ver & Co saben latín sobre el planteamiento canibal de Sakamoto...y Bitcoin sabe que si ahora zumba...alimentará a la bestia / Jihan / Y no sólo éso, sino que por la masa monetaria del dinosaurio bitcoñero, apenas ampujará su cotización, mientras que a BTC Cash la llevará tudemún/. Los tiene tan atados como en Marzo. / y cómo se descojonaban entonces en el hilo de bitcoin, qué soberbia más patética /

La jugada de los ballenatos escindidos es cojonuda...más allá de mineros ni gaitas, que también y cierra el círculo.


----------



## Claudius (22 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El marketcap bajando pero Bch no me defrauda ...remonta desde los 560 a los 730 en una sola noche, ahora a esperar a que baje, menudo yo-yo estan haciendo con este bicho.



Laterales marcados, volumen y volatilidad.  Congratulations.
A tu amigo monster le llenaría de orgullo y satisfacción.


----------



## juli (22 Ago 2017)

Recordais a la becaria china aquella que no se empanaba, entrevistando al Roger Ver mientras le chivaba las preguntas un chino en off...

- "Vas a soltar Bitcoins ???"

- "Meivi"

"Meivi" ??? ..Pedazo de garrapata carroñeraaa ???...si lo único que has hecho estos años, genio de los cojones, es enchufar la aspiradora por el ojal a una legión de cadáveres !!! ...y se le hacía el culo cocacola al muy cabrón viendo BTC Cash a 200 pavos... :baba: ÑAM ÑAM!!! & JROÑA QUE JROÑA !!! ::

Todos los bitcoins de esos ballenatos han ido derechitos a IOTAS y otras gaitas...y van a dejar BTC Cash como el primo de zumosol.

Y para más inri, a costa de las 4 cifras de BTC , otro pedazo de tarta que les ha quitado Jihan de la mism boca , como el segwit abortado que permitió a ETH soltar sus "tokens que hacen cosas" sin competencia y hacerse el rey del mambo. 

Pero bueno, oye...código es ley. Nada más allá de ello se puede reprochar.


----------



## Claudius (22 Ago 2017)

Ripple podría empezar carrera si se confirma enganche en tendencia alcista

Ripple Technical Analysis for 08/22/2017

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 12:34 ----------




juli dijo:


> Por cierto...agradecería a pakeazo confirmación de este dato : Si las wallets crecen en casi mil ...pero mil carteras más voluminosas siguen sobrepasando la mitad del total...y además ampliando - levemente - ese dominio...está entrando gente , bastante - mil en una semana o menos - ...pero mucha con wallets bien provistas.



Dash Active Addresses chart
Sube la creación de forma constante.
Dash Transactions chart
Sube el número por día de forma constante

Lo que hay que preguntarse no es la cantidad, sino la *calidad* de esas métricas.

BCC, tiene 16000 transacciónes/día, son transacciones de calidad?

Qué es una transacción de calidad?

Quienes buscan tener transacciones de calidad?


Cada uno podemos dar unas respuestas a esas preguntas, y otras que no voy a poner para hacer un clapky post y acorde a ellas deberíamos 'especular' (corto plazo - altísimo riesgo) o invertir (largo plazo - decrece el riesgo con el paso del tiempo)

Mis respuestas pueden, o no pueden ser compartidas, pero son mis respuestas y mi modo de invertir.



juli dijo:


> Y ahora te voy a decir una cosa en la que Dash está a años luz de PIVX : *Contactos.* Dash tiene un poducto terminado y PIVX , poco más que un Dash "



Dash tiene al tito Claudius. :rolleye: 

Bueno pivx también.. Ya lo avisé.. y a buen entendedor..

Pivx price | index, chart and news | WorldCoinIndex

_Cuando se está cerca, se debe parecer lejos, cuando se está lejos, se debe parecer cerca. Se muestran carnadas para incitar al enemigo. Se finge desorden y se lo aplasta.
_ El Chimbo Bayo


----------



## Carlos T. (22 Ago 2017)

ZeroLink y el bitcoin anónimo


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> _Cuando se está cerca, se debe parecer lejos, cuando se está lejos, se debe parecer cerca. Se muestran carnadas para incitar al enemigo. Se finge desorden y se lo aplasta.
> _ El Chimbo Bayo



Yo debo ser de los que no entiende nada 
¿Qué insinuas Claudius, has comprado a la competencia?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Ago 2017)

Gibraltar introducirá un nuevo marco regulatorio específico para "criptoempresas" en 2018.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/gibraltar-icos-aaron-payas-cfa

http://www.gibraltarfinance.gi/down...ultation-published-version.pdf?dc_=1494312876


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce los informes de Cliff High? ayer me enteré y lei por primera vez y me quede bastante loco. No se si es una frikada o algo a tener en cuenta.
> 
> De todas maneras en su último informe salían varias nuevas monedas a tener en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Están saliendo multitud de tarjetas, me es de imaginar que será para repartir la carga de las transacciones. 

InsureX  entra en mi colección de chapas. Un seguro pooooooooor si acaso siempre viene bien :XX::::fiufiu:

Chapas a céntimos y encima ligadas a la madre ETH son sinónimo de putas minas de oro :XX::XX::XX:

Cuando pase el tiempo y te pregunten:

Cómo te hiciste asquerosamente con tanto dinero?
Compré chapas a céntimos y se revalorizó por 500, 1000,... :XX::::fiufiu:


----------



## horik (22 Ago 2017)

Estoy mirando SAFEX y veo que alguien ha puesto un "tope" de 21600000 monedas (63 BTC) en 300 satoshis para que no suba mas de eso, por qué pasa eso?


----------



## Albertezz (22 Ago 2017)

horik dijo:


> Estoy mirando SAFEX y veo que alguien ha puesto un "tope" de 21600000 monedas (63 BTC) en 300 satoshis para que no suba mas de eso, por qué pasa eso?



muys encillo, eso son ballenas o el propio exchange intentando mantener el precio bajo para echar a la gente con beneficios.


----------



## Angelillo23 (22 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ripple podría empezar carrera si se confirma enganche en tendencia alcista
> 
> Ripple Technical Analysis for 08/22/2017
> 
> ...



A Ripple ya le tocaba después de tanto tiempo parada 

Esperemos que siga asi un tiempo


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> A Ripple ya le tocaba después de tanto tiempo parada
> 
> Esperemos que siga asi un tiempo



Se veía venir, toda chapa recibe su dosis con el paso del tiempo y más estando ligada a los listos que tiene detrás :fiufiu::XX:


----------



## san_miguel (22 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Se veía venir, toda chapa recibe su dosis con el paso del tiempo y más estando ligada a los listos que tiene detrás :fiufiu::XX:



Y aún falta LTC

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Y aún falta LTC
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Como no saquen la novedad de las Sidechain... dudo que levanten cabeza.


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Están saliendo multitud de tarjetas, me es de imaginar que será para repartir la carga de las transacciones.
> 
> InsureX  entra en mi colección de chapas. Un seguro pooooooooor si acaso siempre viene bien :XX::::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Las altcoins relacionadas con tarjetas y fiat estilo monaco son super interesantes, hay que meterles pasta si o si, todas ellas tienen buenas revalorizaciones.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Ago 2017)

Creo que hice bien aguantando las Ripple. Se rumorea un nuevo anuncio inminente con algún banco nuevo.

He llegado a leer que VISA quiere tener su propi asset digital, no sé si apoyando a alguno de los existentes o creando uno nuevo. Eso sería un boom épico para los afortunados.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (22 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Creo que hice bien aguantando las Ripple. Se rumorea un nuevo anuncio inminente con algún banco nuevo.
> 
> He llegado a leer que VISA quiere tener su propi asset digital, no sé si apoyando a alguno de los existentes o creando uno nuevo. Eso sería un boom épico para los afortunados.



Si ocurre eso se va to the moon  yo tengo ripple compradas a 3900 satos, sigo a la espera a ver hasta dónde llega.


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Las altcoins relacionadas con tarjetas y fiat estilo monaco son super interesantes, hay que meterles pasta si o si, todas ellas tienen buenas revalorizaciones.



En monaco entré a 0.00570010 y en tokencard a 0.00400007 con un puñado de chapas. Aprendí bien la clase de hodl, pues su utilidad ya le da un valor de la hostia cuando comience la fiesta :Baile:

Creo que ETH+ERC20 junto con otras chapas ya tienen todos los servicios cubiertos para que comiencen a funcionar de verdad para todos.


----------



## san_miguel (22 Ago 2017)

Otra que creo que puede pegar un buen estirón es ADX, está en zona de soporte, formando triángulo, y uno de sus impulsores es BITMAIN. Dentro de poco además va a entrar en exchanges asiáticos.


----------



## Claudius (22 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Creo que hice bien aguantando las Ripple. Se rumorea un nuevo anuncio inminente con algún banco nuevo.
> 
> He llegado a leer que VISA quiere tener su propi asset digital, no sé si apoyando a alguno de los existentes o creando uno nuevo. Eso sería un boom épico para los afortunados.



Hay mucho rumor con VISA, y han sido ellos mismos, con un contador en un tweet que han lanzado el hype, así que del tirón seguro que ataca ATH en $ y ya veremos si no se va más allá, como lo de VISA sea real, todos los días quemando xrp VISA ..


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

Si los bots te hacían gracia, lo que vas a ver a hora vas a descojonarte con lo que me acabo de encontrar...

Smart Pool




[KyberNetwork






https://www.linkedin.com/in/loiluu/
https://www.linkedin.com/in/yaron-velner-7a8aa4107/

El tal Victor Tran no lo encuentro por linkedin :XX: pero para qué, si ni son amigos los dos que están en diferentes proyectos :XX:::

Dejamos de ser DIOSES cuando les seguimos el juego a los listos por querer hacernos "ricos" en la realidad que compartimos todos.

Todo está patrocinado por:


Spoiler





```
http://www.crisis-solutions.com/
```
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si los bots te hacían gracia, lo que vas a ver a hora vas a descojonarte con lo que me acabo de encontrar...
> 
> Smart Pool
> 
> ...



Dos proyectos diferentes con la misma gente a bordo y que no se conocen?
No huele a scam?


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Canje de Minereum - Artemine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De que va este rollo? ::


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Dos proyectos diferentes con la misma gente a bordo y que no se conocen?
> No huele a scam?



SCAM?

Estando los listos detrás?

Me da a mi que el becario ya no tenía caras nuevas y ha pensado utilizar las mismas que usó hace meses... eso sí, cambiando un poco el rollo y poniéndola en blanco/negro para despistar al observador... :XX:::

Hace meses dije que hay fotos que analizando al sujeto dan aires de militares haciendo el paripé de que son programadores, inversores,... :XX:

Todo el show de criptolandia está MANIPULADO. Las fichas marcadas con el caballo ganador saltan a la vista.

Al final, lo mejor será hacerse el "loco" y seguirles el juego..... :XX:::fiufiu:


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> SCAM?
> 
> Estando los listos detrás?
> 
> ...



Y Vitalik en las dos de advisor? :S


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Es el canje de MNE's x ART's. La ICO de minereum 2.0 // Artemine
> 
> Los que tenían, o compren (a 6$) MNE's podrán quemarlos por ARTS...
> 
> ...



O sea que si ahora voy a cryptopia y compro 10MNE por 60$, me van a dar un ETH?
:: ::
¿Esto es dinero gratis? No puede ser tan fácil.


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Y Vitalik en las dos de advisor? :S



smartpool es un proyecto de minado que comenzará a funcionar cuando ETH se pase a POS, además que también servirá para Bitcoin.

Igual se creerían que nadie se pondría a mirar las chorrocientas mierdas que han cagado... y se han topado con un hdp que tiene memoria fotográfica además de leerse las mierdas que van creando en el juego :XX:



Othon dijo:


> Es el canje de MNE's x ART's. La ICO de minereum 2.0 // Artemine
> 
> Los que tenían, o compren (a 6$) MNE's podrán quemarlos por ARTS...
> 
> ...



Me huele a show para subir la chapa :XX: me saldré sobre máximos :fiufiu:


----------



## juli (22 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Becaria china ...Becaria china ...llamar becaria china a Mai Fujimoto ( Miss Bitcoin Japan ) es de una ignorancia vomitiva
> El clapham si cometiera un error tan garrafal , tan mayusculo , tan humillante se largaba del Foro . Pero la mediocridad no renuncia ...
> Sigue al pie del canon iluminando con falta de conocimiento
> Si estos son los que muestran el camino muy jodidos estan quienes se dejen llevar . Becaria china ....Vaya metedura de pata ....
> ...



Jajaja...yo sólo ilumino el camino de tu tiña, plimplín...vete al psiqui con esas fijaciones. Sw pilla antes a qun mentiroso qe a un cojo...qué quieres que le haga yo si te disfrazas de early adopter de PIVX y btu primer post sobre él es de hace2 telediarios ?

Becaria china, sip, Miss BTC Japan o Miss sujetador mojado...y le susurraban las preguntas / de hecho, a media entrevista, la voz en off practicamente las hacía directas al Ver / .

En fin...hasta ahí, que no das para más.

Y cómprate unas Minereum, que ya van X6 desde que lo posteé anoche y te vas a perder esa también, AMARGÁO.


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Yo lo más seguro que también... a saber en la ICO.. veremos que ambiente hay...



Han creado una supuesta mejora y no hay web, ni nada... eso sí que me huele a SCAM eso si no lo aclara alguien... porque estoy leyendo a algunos que no ven lo que tienen que ver...
[ANN] Minereum Token Creation Service - Create your own ERC20 Ethereum Token

Alguien lo ha probado?

Tienta bastante el regalo que dan... pero casi que prefiero seguir comprando barato y vendiendo caro 8:


----------



## juli (22 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> O sea que si ahora voy a cryptopia y compro 10MNE por 60$, me van a dar un ETH?
> :: ::
> ¿Esto es dinero gratis? No puede ser tan fácil.



No. No te dan un ETH...te ahorras un ETH si vas a entrar en ese ICO. Aunque a corto, si llegas a pillar ayer, ya tenías un x5...un x2 ó 3 desde hoy simplemente vendiéndolas. Yo he vendido ya un huevo de ellas en Livecoin...y el personal no se cansa.

Y dinero gratis...bueno, para quien haya entrado ahora, sí. A los hodlers nos han jodido un float de 700.000 coins que al mínimo pedo era un tudemún de manual...más a huevo nos lo tenían que haber puesto.

E fin...hay que mirar ese ICO y valorarlo...que no hay garantía ninguna de retorno mañana, eso que conste...por ahoa, pump desde un pavo a seis y pico, lo que no quiere decir que no se agote. 

Que valore cada cual.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 22:40 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Han creado una supuesta mejora y no hay web, ni nada... eso sí que me huele a SCAM eso si no lo aclara alguien... porque estoy leyendo a algunos que no ven lo que tienen que ver...
> [ANN] Minereum Token Creation Service - Create your own ERC20 Ethereum Token
> 
> Alguien lo ha probado?
> ...



Divad...a cuánto has pillado las MNE ? 2 pavos o así ?


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> No. No te dan un ETH...te ahorras un ETH si vas a entrar en ese ICO. Aunque a corto, si llegas a pillar ayer, ya tenías un x5...un x2 ó 3 desde hoy simplemente vendiéndolas. Yo he vendido ya un huevo de ellas en Livecoin...y el personal no se cansa.
> 
> Y dinero gratis...bueno, para quien haya entrado ahora, sí. A los hodlers nos han jodido un float de 700.000 coins que al mínimo pedo era un tudemún de manual...más a huevo nos lo tenían que haber puesto.
> 
> ...



Qué va! Entré anoche a $5.50. El juego es limpio?

Gracias por compartir la información.


----------



## san_miguel (22 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay mucho rumor con VISA, y han sido ellos mismos, con un contador en un tweet que han lanzado el hype, así que del tirón seguro que ataca ATH en $ y ya veremos si no se va más allá, como lo de VISA sea real, todos los días quemando xrp VISA ..



¿Dash no se había asociado recientemente a la red XRP?

VISA+DASH+XRP....ienso:


----------



## juli (22 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué va! Entré anoche a $5.50. El juego es limpio?
> 
> Gracias por compartir la información.



5,50 ayer ? No jodas. Esta mañana estaba a 2 y pico ó 3 pavos.

Hay que confirmarlo TODO. Vienen de un mes de callada para montarse el ICO. 

Yo esto jarto de preguntar por el foro que alguien que sepa de minería dé su opinión sobre el proyecto - el original mismo , que tenía su lío -. A ver si alguien se anima.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Dash no se había asociado recientemente a la red XRP?
> 
> VISA+DASH+XRP....ienso:



Tu estás hilando muy fino... :


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> 5,50 ayer ? No jodas. Esta mañana estaba a 2 y pico ó 3 pavos.
> 
> Hay que confirmarlo TODO. Vienen de un mes de callada para montarse el ICO.
> 
> Yo esto jarto de preguntar por el foro que alguien que sepa de minería dé su opinión sobre el proyecto - el original mismo , que tenía su lío -. A ver si alguien se anima.



Por la mañana habría estado bien que estuviese sobre los $10 y estar cerca de salirme de la chapa.

Esta tecnología todavía le deben de quedar unos 6 años para su funcionamiento. 

Te has mirado Smart Pool ?

Los pelotazos futuros están bien, pero los cercanos son más divertidos


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2017)

Que tal es etherdelta como exchange?
Son serios? Parece que solo puede comprar con eth, imagino que son todo tokens de eth.


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Show me " the chapa "
> Hay que ver como ha involucionado el ser humano . Algunos ...no todos
> el clapham se refiere al urbanita del I mundo .
> E ncaso de colapso , si volvemos al siglo XVIII estos especimenes no duran ni 3 dias vivos .. Es de una irrelevancia y una superficialidad que quita el hipo
> ...



Clapham, estas como una chota...hace unas semanas hacias analisis tecnicos, ahora eres predicador del fin de las criptos....tu antes molabas.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Ago 2017)

Why Big Business Is Racing to Build Blockchains

Bitcoin Ethereum: How Blockchain Tech Is Revolutionizing Business | Fortune.com


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si los bots te hacían gracia, lo que vas a ver a hora vas a descojonarte con lo que me acabo de encontrar...
> 
> Smart Pool
> 
> ...





Cuando empieza esa ico? No encuentro fecha ni supply ni nada.


----------



## Divad (23 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que tal es etherdelta como exchange?
> Son serios? Parece que solo puede comprar con eth, imagino que son todo tokens de eth.



Al principio es un coñazo, pero luego ya te haces con la exchange.

Estoy flipando con el mercado que tienen en la exchange cryptopia :XX:



Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Cuando empieza esa ico? No encuentro fecha ni supply ni nada.






> *1. ¿Qué es SmartPool?*
> Un *protocolo *de minería eficiente y descentralizado para las criptocurrencias existentes basadas en contratos inteligentes Ethereum.
> 
> *2. ¿Cómo es diferente de (o mejor que) las piscinas normales?*
> ...





Resulta gracioso... suben ripple (VISA?) y también suben los lumens (mastercad) :XX:::


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Dash no se había asociado recientemente a la red XRP?
> 
> VISA+DASH+XRP....ienso:



:fiufiu: 

No es asociación, lee un post mío en este hilo dónde lo comenté.

Recordad, Dash producto, no 'moneda'.

Y hay un bombazo gestándose.. :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 10:39 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Tu estás hilando muy fino... :



VISA para prevalecer como líder en lo suyo, solo tienes 2 opciones hyperledger o ripple, es lo que hay..., es una opción binaria.
Y el segundo tiene un token público, el primero no.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :fiufiu:
> 
> No es asociación, lee un post mío en este hilo dónde lo comenté.
> 
> ...



Puedes dar alguna pista? Soy minero de Dash y en un futuro si cuadra todo montare un masternodo :o 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Puedes dar alguna pista? Soy minero de Dash y en un futuro si cuadra todo montare un masternodo :o



Pues los masternode, van a requerir hardware open source de gran capacidad de proceso para 4000 tps sino recuerdo mal, así que vete ahorrando.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ago 2017)

Ojo que DNT ya está listada en BITTREX

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (23 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ojo que DNT ya está listada en BITTREX
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Ya era hora, cojones.

Estoy hasta los hevos de pasearme por exchanges sórdidos como liqui o livecoin a por tokens de ETH ...que es peor que ir a pillar algo a un barrio de chabolas. Todos los trucos y más...qué asco, joder.

Lo que debería hacer ETH es incorporar un exchange como Waves para su cascada...de paso, daría la espalda definitivamente a las barridas de Bitcoin - y favorecería que sus tokens pasarn por caja...pero eso reforzaría el ecosistema -.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 Ago 2017)

¿Alguien sabe si Kraken va a incluir IOTA un día de estos?


----------



## Albertezz (23 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ya era hora, cojones.
> 
> Estoy hasta los hevos de pasearme por exchanges sórdidos como liqui o livecoin a por tokens de ETH ...que es peor que ir a pillar algo a un barrio de chabolas. Todos los trucos y más...qué asco, joder.
> 
> Lo que debería hacer ETH es incorporar un exchange como Waves para su cascada...de paso, daría la espalda definitivamente a las barridas de Bitcoin - y favorecería que sus tokens pasarn por caja...pero eso reforzaría el ecosistema -.



Eso ya existe y se llama etherdelta o el otc de 0x, y no te libras de las barridas de btc.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 13:22 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Puedes dar alguna pista? Soy minero de Dash y en un futuro si cuadra todo montare un masternodo :o
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



has minado ya los casi 300 mil euros necesarios para el masternode?


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ago 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> en que pool minas o cuales recomiendas minar?
> 
> yo empece minando dashes en dashminer, ¿no tendras un baikal mini que te sobre, verdad? ::



P2pool

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 11:27 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> Eso ya existe y se llama etherdelta o el otc de 0x, y no te libras de las barridas de btc.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 13:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Mucha pasta, el de MUE es más barato y de momento rentable...pero no es DASH. Puedes ver más información en www.vryptonode.co

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> P2pool
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Www.cryptonode.co

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (23 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Eso ya existe y se llama etherdelta o el otc de 0x, y no te libras de las barridas de btc



Si lo hiciese ETH directamente creo que sería distinto. Sería blindar la plataforma y sus tokens...no dar un mero servicio. Y ni pares con Bitcoin ni hostias...que vayan a pumpear Que se queden para pumpear santos. El desvarío de cotización se, desde una rémora, hasta una inducción a apoyar cualquier mierda, con tal de que zumbe. Lo suyo, que blochcains meritorias se lleven el gato al agua. Pero con este desmadre, imposible.

Para qué sirve BTC a día de hoy más que para hacer pumps&dumps en Shitland ? Ya, ni las transacciones son tragables...qué es lo que hace ? 

Su aportación actual al sistema es rotundamente negativa.


----------



## Albertezz (23 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si lo hiciese ETH directamente creo que sería distinto. Sería blindar la plataforma y sus tokens...no dar un mero servicio.
> 
> Para qué sirve BTC a día de hoy más que para hacer pumps&dumps en Shitland ? Ya, ni las transacciones son tragables...qué es lo que hace ?
> 
> Su aportación actual al sistema es rotundamente negativa.



Esa es tu opinión, la mia es totalmente contraria. De hecho hasta la mera existencia de eth se le debe a BTC. Una tranferencia a día de hoy tarda como mucho 30-45 minutos, cosa que va a bajar mucho ya sabemos todos por qué.

BTC no hace p&d, eso para empezar, no sé porqué dices eso.

Tercero, btc tiene mejor distribución que eth, no está centralizada como eth, no es la moneda del gran capital y la gran judiada, ya solo por eso merece mis respetos mucho más que eth, por mucho que hayan creado los smart contracts, que por cierto bitcoin implementará gracias a rsk.

Acuerdate de lo que te digo, no solo no va a suceder el flipening de eth, sino que eth acabará siendo sorpasada por bcc.

ETH como tal si que no vale para nada más que para los smart contracts, y actualmente están saliendo cientos de coins que usan los smartcontracts para atacar nichos concretos, esas son las que van a triunfar y no eth, las hijas de eth acabarán fuera de eth con su propia blockchain, al tiempo...


----------



## juli (23 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Esa es tu opinión, la mia es totalmente contraria. De hecho hasta la mera existencia de eth se le debe a BTC. Una tranferencia a día de hoy tarda como mucho 30-45 minutos, cosa que va a bajar mucho ya sabemos todos por qué.
> 
> BTC no hace p&d, eso para empezar, no sé porqué dices eso.
> 
> ...



Subestimas lo qe una posición de mercado dominante puede procurar. Si ETH crea su ecosistema, sustituír un token "adherido" por otra aplicación idéntica es cero,coma. ETH no está regalando nada. Y el sorpasso de BTC Cash no pinta nada...en qué ? Volvemos a acotarlo en pasta todo ? BTC Cash tiene una orientación muy concreta...y ahí seguramente dará el sorpasso...pero posiblemente a BTC - o al BTC tal como se ha conocido hasta ahora , no a ETH-. Son roles absolutamente diferentes.

A mí la historia de BTC me importa tanto com la de Pizarro. Si ha heco méritos...se le paga una jubilación en Benidorm...pero sin dar por culo. Y si es hábil para el mercado...pues propuestas REALES y maricón el último, como todo dios.

Personalmente, estoy bastante harto de la continua apelación a la ética de BTC que no es sino un proyeco ladrón y parasitario conceptual y practicamente , un planteamiento profundamente amoral y antisocial que sin joder al prójimo no crece un palmo. Valiente oda libertaria. Un agujero negro diseñado para absorver toda la pasta del ecosistema cripto. - y probablemente no - cripto -...pero los apóstoles de Sakamoto no fueron tales y , mucho lirili y poco lerele, se durmieron en los laureles de las putas y el Ferrari sin sacar chispas de la blockchain y les andelantaron por la derecha...a dios gracias.

Para mí, ni un derecho menos que los demás...pero ni uno más. A currárselo y punto. En cuanto ha salido otro tan ladrón como él, léase Jihan & Ver, le ha rapado las barbas a una mano...y posiblemente, lo que queda.

Yo hablaba del ecosistema de ETH, pero porqué no WAVES , NEO, Ardor... a mí que Vitalik & friends sean unos alacranes no me dice nada...no me voy a ir de farra con ellos...ni a una misa negra de su fucking secta. Yo quiero un contexto de blockchains que hagan cosas, aplicaciones deslumbrantes y prácticas de esta tecnología...y quien favorezca ese marco creativo, estoy con él. Esperar un pago media docena de horas como llevo ahora a cuenta de un exchange es la poya en verso...y encima andar perdonando la vida al resto de agentes del chiringo, con un par. Y sin ICOs mastodónticos ni gaitas de por medio...que ahí en seguida sale el mogollón a desbarrar con las limitaciones de la plataforma de ETH... cuando lo jodido es currar , proponer y aportar...y por supuesto con limitaciones, cómo no iba a ser así. 

BTC está en condiciones de hacerlo tan bien como cualquiera. A ello , crecer con tu trabajo, sin parasitismos...y nada más.


----------



## traianus (23 Ago 2017)

Parece que a ETC le ha venido la hora de saltar...


----------



## juli (23 Ago 2017)

traianus dijo:


> Parece que a ETC le ha venido la hora de saltar...



Había una consulta para Alxemi repetida un par de veces sobre cuáles eran las perspectivas de esa plataforma.

A ver si le da por pasar.


----------



## plus ultra (23 Ago 2017)

1ST Se esperan noticias,esta en minimos,haciendo soporte en 15.000

ARDR Muchos ya lo sabrán,en unos meses se convertirá en una "madre" muy interesante,el que aun no este subido,que no pierda el tren.

XRB Posible entrada en BITTREX


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Esa es tu opinión, la mia es totalmente contraria. De hecho hasta la mera existencia de eth se le debe a BTC. Una tranferencia a día de hoy tarda como mucho 30-45 minutos, cosa que va a bajar mucho ya sabemos todos por qué.
> 
> BTC no hace p&d, eso para empezar, no sé porqué dices eso.
> 
> ...



Lo primero es cierto: Bitcoin puso la primera piedra en el criptouniverso y sin la creación del gran Satoshi probablemente nada de esto existiría. Y precisamente por haber sido el primero cuenta con la ventaja de tener detrás a la mayor comunidad y de ser el más conocido (mucha gente "laica" conoce Bitcoin aunque sea de oídas, pero Ethereum y otras alts les suenan completamente a chino). 

En cuanto a tu último párrafo donde dices que ETH "no vale para nada más que para los smart contracts", me parece que estás subestimando el poder y la utilidad de los mismos, y el de la posibilidad que tiene cualquiera de crear sus propios tokens sin tener que montar su propio blockchain. Hacer esto último supone una inversión enorme y unos gastos recurrentes que no se justifican en absoluto teniendo disponible la red ETH a cambio de tan solo unos minúsculos gastos de transacción. No veo ningún incentivo para una startup en montar su propio blockchain si su negocio es otro. 

Resumiendo: creo que hay sitio para BTC, ETH y muchas más, no se trata de medirnos los nabos a ver quién lo tiene más grande sino de coger lo mejor de cada sitio y combinarlo para nuestro beneficio. La competencia sana es buena porque crea constantes incentivos para mejorar y crear nuevos avances en este mundo tan fascinante. 

BTC* a día de hoy* no puede ofrecer lo que ofrece ETH, pero es muy probable que pronto con los nuevos desarrollos sí pueda e incluso mejore sus prestaciones o que aparezca un tercero (NXT, Maidsafe, NEM, Waves, Tezos, etc) que desbanque a ambos. Todo ello a fin de cuentas es positivo porque de no haber aparecido toda esta competencia probablemente BTC se hallaría mucho más estancado sin motivos para avanzar.


----------



## Divad (23 Ago 2017)

Dicen que VISA se va a ETH 
Ethereum Will Be Worth $1,000 in Couple of Years: Aragon Co-Founder

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## terraenxebre (23 Ago 2017)




----------



## hoppe (23 Ago 2017)

traianus dijo:


> Parece que a ETC le ha venido la hora de saltar...



Ya lo comenté ayer, después de xrp le tocaba a etc, jejeje.

ETC tampoco se está quedando atrás en desarrollo de la plataforma, sacado de su Twitter:

Areas where peer review research is being done for $ETC.
1) Privacy 
2) PoS & PoW Hyrbid
3) Improving the EVM
4) Decentralized Treasury

Aug 13, 2017

Ethereum Classic ✔ @eth_classic
ETC combines the best of BTC and ETH. 
Storage of Value ✅
Censorship Resistance ✅
Smart Contracts ✅
Hard Cap on Supply ✅
Fast TXs ✅

En pocos días implementan la privacidad en transacciones, como lo tienen zcash y otras.


----------



## Albertezz (23 Ago 2017)

terraenxebre dijo:


>



y lo de comparar peras con manzanas? lo llevas bien por lo que veo.


----------



## serlec (23 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> y lo de comparar peras con manzanas? lo llevas bien por lo que veo.



La burbuja, el ya te lo dije, ya sabes cómo va esto...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 Ago 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> 1ST Se esperan noticias,esta en minimos,haciendo soporte en 15.000
> 
> ARDR Muchos ya lo sabrán,en unos meses se convertirá en una "madre" muy interesante,el que aun no este subido,que no pierda el tren.
> 
> XRB Posible entrada en BITTREX



Yo llevo 1st, aqui esperando q me de una alegria


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Dicen que VISA se va a ETH



Permíteme que lo dude..., y más viniendo la opinión de Cuende 30 kilos en 3 minutos por 50 líneas en 1 papel, entra cañas en silicon valley.

Pero eh, que a mi la pueden llevar a otra galaxia en $ yo supercontento. :rolleye:


----------



## Divad (23 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Permíteme que lo dude..., y más viniendo la opinión de Cuende 30 kilos en 3 minutos por 50 líneas en 1 papel, entra cañas en silicon valley.
> 
> Pero eh, que a mi la pueden llevar a otra galaxia en $ yo supercontento. :rolleye:



No se como acabará, pero estoy casi seguro que habrá bacanal y la pasta correrá para todos :Baile:


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No se como acabará, pero estoy casi seguro que habrá bacanal y la pasta correrá para todos :Baile:



Y pensar que soy earl adopter y no convertido a ethereum radicalizado.


----------



## Divad (23 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y pensar que soy earl adopter y no convertido a ethereum radicalizado.



Igual, creo que si te hubieras convertido cuando empecé a principios del año y hubieras tenido la proeza de salirte a los 400$... hoy en día igual estarías de vacaciones por algún lugar del mundo 

Mi primer parto con una ICO

Dentacoin 
1.1 ETH ($250~ en su momento) = 8,800,000 chapas ahora me dan un valor de $1,459.46

Meterse en una ICO no es mala idea y todavía me falta ver el resultado de DENT con 1,320,000.00000015 chapas :Baile:


----------



## kokoliso1 (23 Ago 2017)

He estado leyendo esto y da que pensar
I was wrong about Ethereum

Explica por qué Ethereum es una burbuja y sus tokens también.
Dice que no es normal que una startup necesite más de un millón de euros para financiarse y que todos los que lanzan ICOS con tokens de ethereum están sacando más de 30 millones.

Con esa clase de dinero no necesitan trabajar ni hacer lo que decían que iban a hacer....

También dice que llegará un momento en que esas empresas que tienen esos ETH como reservas necesiten cambiarlas para pagar sueldos y gastos corrientes y si deja de haber nuevas ICOS que hacen subir el precio de ETH ya que se necesita para comprarlas puede pinchar la burbuja repentinamente....

Dice que esto puede detonarse por algún gran hack, o un bug en los smart contracts o un fork de la red Ethereum o que una gran ICO la cague.

Mi opinión es que será lo último, alguna ICO famosa la cagará o será un timo y será como el juego de la silla cuando para la música.


Eso si yo tengo algunos tokens de ethereum no sea que luego no pase nada, pero no hay que dejarse pillar nada que pueda hacernos daño financieramente hablando.


----------



## juli (23 Ago 2017)

Buenas...pues nada...lo que me temía está pasando. A ver si a alguien le ha coincidido y me puede decir algo.

Resulta que me envío bitcoins de Livecoin a Bittrex y , según veo...tras 11horas, ha entrado en 8 cinfirmaciones / o sea, hace un rato que se ha activado /.

Pero / lo que me temía son los colaterales de esa demora / mi wallet de Bittrex está cerrada...tanto para depósitos como para retiradas.

No quiero ni pensar que hayan cambiado la address a su vuelta...no sé, cualquier cosa. Se supone que con mi address, facilitada por ellos, estará en su poder y será facilmente contrastable que el envío es para mí. 

A alguien le ha pasado ésto ates ?


----------



## Tex Johnston (23 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenas...pues nada...lo que me temía está pasando. A ver si a alguien le ha coincidido y me puede decir algo.
> 
> Resulta que me envío bitcoins de Livecoin a Bittrex y , según veo...tras 11horas, ha entrado en 8 cinfirmaciones / o sea, hace un rato que se ha activado /.
> 
> ...




No sé en Bittrex, pero en otros exchanges he visto que a veces cierran los wallets para hacerles "mantenimiento" o solucionar ciertos bugs.
En mi opinión, al estar cerrado el wallet el depósito no se haría efectivo hasta que no se abra el mismo, no creo que se perdiera la transacción por el camino. De todas formas te sugiero que les envíes un correo tanto a Livecoin como a Bittrex mencionando tu número de transacción a ver si ellos pueden rastrear la misma. 
También puedes fijarte en los dos exchanges el status de la transacción, a ver si pone "pending" o "completed", o algo así.


----------



## juli (23 Ago 2017)

Las 19:00 horas...12 horazas DE LOS COJONES . La cartera de Bittrex se ha activado con el mismo address y tras unos minutos, mi trasferencia ha llegado.

La posición de GAMEcredits que me follé para un metesaca con Minereum...un 25/30% por ciento más alta por la jeta. Total, de casi un 50% facilón con algo tan eventual como el ICO ese de Artemine que revaloriza las coins de Minereum y que puedes pillar de Pascuas en Ramos con su riesgo evidente y su estrés ...el 25% al aire , unas cuantas fees...y me quedo con un 10 pasado y gracias...que te lo sacas pasando la escoba tras un pump en casicualquier coin que tengas pipeada.

Yo no sé cómo se lo toma el resto, pero a mí estros trajines me alteran lo suficiente como para no andar haciendo malabares por un 10% en el horizonte...que encima no es ni seguro, vamos...el ratio riesgo/beneficio se dispara con tanta mamarrachada. 

Me paso al par ETH/lo que sea y no por devoción ni Manolismo forofo, para nada, como si me como otra fee en el exchange intermedio , pero estas atacadas con miles de pavos un día sí y otro también, que te ha costado un cojón amasar / para la llegada ya me había hasta repasado si coincidía cada carácter en la address, y hasta si coincidían mayúsculas y minúsculas, que creo que algunas TX las obvian / va a ser que no...que ésto no lo aguanta ni dios. Son demasiadas variables fuera de las manos de uno, hombre...

Esto me recuerda a la vida en el Magreb. Llegas, te encuentras con "baksis" por todos lados...aprendes a baldearlo y hasta te ríes al principio...pero al final , cuando se supone que te mueves con más expreiencia, se te hace ude una agresividad lapidaria , insoportable, por pura saturación.

Y bueno, sorry...que yo que sé...que el psiqui de burbuja no es para el Clapham en palanca, no ? :: 

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 19:21 ----------




Tex Johnston dijo:


> No sé en Bittrex, pero en otros exchanges he visto que a veces cierran los wallets para hacerles "mantenimiento" o solucionar ciertos bugs.
> En mi opinión, al estar cerrado el wallet el depósito no se haría efectivo hasta que no se abra el mismo, no creo que se perdiera la transacción por el camino. De todas formas te sugiero que les envíes un correo tanto a Livecoin como a Bittrex mencionando tu número de transacción a ver si ellos pueden rastrear la misma.
> También puedes fijarte en los dos exchanges el status de la transacción, a ver si pone "pending" o "completed", o algo así.



No, no...si el mantenimiento lo han hecho a las 10 horas...y ANTES de llegar la TX de Livecoin, que estaba unconfirmed. Esas cabriolas de la inexorable ley de Murphy, que paseando en el alambre, va como un fucking reloj suizo y todavía te "enriquecen" estos dilemas.

A lo que voy es : Bueno...las wallets suelen cambiar de address de vez en cuando...qué pasa en esos casos colaterales ? Ooootro par de días de odisea tras doce horas de mamoneo....y cruzando dedos o el pagano ya sabes quién va a ser ? Hostias..lo de BTC , sin razones puntuales aparentes, es muy jevy...no es de recibo.


----------



## Tex Johnston (23 Ago 2017)

A lo que voy es : Bueno...las wallets suelen cambiar de address de vez en cuando...qué pasa en esos casos colaterales ? Ooootro par de días de odisea tras doce horas de mamoneo....y cruzando dedos o el pagano ya sabes quién va a ser ? Hostias..lo de BTC , sin razones puntuales aparentes, es muy jevy...no es de recibo.[/QUOTE]


Lo del cambio de address lo desconocía y hasta ahora no me ha pasado. Lo más parecido que conozco es lo de un exchange en el cual si generas más de 5 addresses para una misma moneda se te van a ir eliminando para que no tengas más de 5 comenzando por la más antigua.


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Igual, creo que si te hubieras convertido cuando empecé a principios del año y hubieras tenido la proeza de salirte a los 400$... hoy en día igual estarías de vacaciones por algún lugar del mundo



Yo estoy siempre de vacaciones o siempre trabajando.


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo estoy siempre de vacaciones o siempre trabajando.



Coño! Ya somos dos, solo que yo llevo desde principio de año :Baile:


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

@kokoliso1: TODAS las chapas son burbujas, la gracia del juego es encontrar las chapas que están marcadas con el caballo ganador (los "listos") y haces hodl.

Alguien se cree que el nuevo sistema es movido solo por miles de hormigas como nosotros? Nadie ha visto los bots en acción comprando/vendiendo en todo criptolandia de forma sincronizada? ::

La inyección de dinero al sistema entra en oleadas y no dejan ninguna chapa por muerta como le ocurre a ETC que acaban recibiendo su dosis para alegrar a los hodl que se aferran a la chapa.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 04:01 ----------

RoadMap - Syscoin
Es la siguiente que le debe de tocar la fiesta en un par de horas/días.
Twitter


----------



## tio_argyle (24 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> He estado leyendo esto y da que pensar
> I was wrong about Ethereum



Este artículo tiene ya más de dos meses, para mí está obsoleto. La tormenta y el efecto post-ico ya ha pasado en ETH y las soluciones a la escalabilidad tienen nombre y fecha.
Mientras tanto +24 horas esperando una transaccion de BTC en Kraken a ver si empiezo a moverme tras un parón técnico, pero ésta está de puta madre hombre, ningún problema.


----------



## Claudius (24 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Mientras tanto +24 horas esperando una transaccion de BTC en Kraken a ver si empiezo a moverme tras un parón técnico, pero ésta está de puta madre hombre, ningún problema.



No entiendo como usáis la red btc para transporte sabiéndo lo que hay.


----------



## tio_argyle (24 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No entiendo como usáis la red btc para transporte sabiéndo lo que hay.



No había otra opción.


----------



## juli (24 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No entiendo como usáis la red btc para transporte sabiéndo lo que hay.



Pues muchas veces, por narices, Claudius...ése es el problema : Que hay que apechugar con los lastres de una coin estés en ella o no...o para evitarlos, 2 fees.

Yo ya te digo que antes de cualquier trueque ando buscando pares con ETH, incluso alguno con LTC , que los hay. Toda la precipitación de BTC se ha dado a raíz de que los exchanges abran pares con ETH a tutiplén : Ahí se les hundía el chiringuito bitcoñero a marchas forzadas...ya lo vieron en primavera : Había salidas de autopista en el trayecto "One way" al agujero negro de Sakamoto. "Reserva de valor" que lo llaman :bla: ...hay que tener cojones, vamos...

Esperemos que se acabe pronto.


----------



## species8472 (24 Ago 2017)

Duda:

¿sabeís algo de BAC (para descentralizar la banca), indorse (para evaluar aportaciones de conocimiento, como el factor de impacto de las revistas científicas, pero con aplicación a cualquier campo del conocimiento) e insurex (para seguros)?

Conociendo lo anquilosado del sector bancario y seguro les veo potencial. ¿Algún comentario al respecto?


----------



## p_pin (24 Ago 2017)

No sé si habéis puesto ésto por aquí, adivináis ¿Quien ha dicho ésto?:

*Censorship is great if you can guarantee that the good guys are in charge*
Traducción google:
*La censura es grande (buena) si usted puede garantizar que los buenos están a cargo.*

El lidl
Twitter


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

Fiestas privadas que te lo pasas en grande si te pilla dentro ::

Blocktix (TIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Estoy en ethroll y rialto con un par de chapas esperando a que se pase el puto amo que reparte dinero a los amigos :XX:


----------



## Claudius (24 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pues muchas veces, por narices, Claudius...ése es el problema : Que hay que apechugar con los lastres de una coin estés en ella o no...o para evitarlos, 2 fees.
> 
> Yo ya te digo que antes de cualquier trueque ando buscando pares con ETH, incluso alguno con LTC , que los hay. Toda la precipitación de BTC se ha dado a raíz de que los exchanges abran pares con ETH a tutiplén : Ahí se les hundía el chiringuito bitcoñero a marchas forzadas...ya lo vieron en primavera : Había salidas de autopista en el trayecto "One way" al agujero negro de Sakamoto. "Reserva de valor" que lo llaman :bla: ...hay que tener cojones, vamos...
> 
> Esperemos que se acabe pronto.



Bittrex baraja poner par eth a toda su cartera directamente


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Ago 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Este artículo tiene ya más de dos meses, para mí está obsoleto. La tormenta y el efecto post-ico ya ha pasado en ETH y las soluciones a la escalabilidad tienen nombre y fecha.
> Mientras tanto +24 horas esperando una transaccion de BTC en Kraken a ver si empiezo a moverme tras un parón técnico, pero ésta está de puta madre hombre, ningún problema.



El Hack lo hubo hace un mes en las carteras multisignature de ETH y se cargó la Pre-ICO de MASS... pero creo que sólo fue un aviso.

Cierto, también es de hace un mes pero en cualquier momento puede pasar algo similar, los smart contract son muy complicados y es fácil que haya fallos de seguridad en ellos.
A hacker stole $31M of Ether

En cualquier momento puede volver a pasar, o una caída por saturación de chapas, pero parece que le queda bastante recorrido a las ICOs aún.


----------



## Claudius (24 Ago 2017)

Countle

Se rumorea posible acuerdo entre la red SWIFT de pagos y ripple.

El contador, es* la estimación* de la publicación del tweet final.


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Countle
> 
> Se rumorea posible acuerdo entre la red SWIFT de pagos y ripple.
> 
> El contador, es* la estimación* de la publicación del tweet final.



Gracias por avisar la hora de salida :XX:

Cambiar las fichas justo salga la noticia, esperar un par de minutos/horas para cambiarlas o programar venta sobre los 0.44 ienso:


----------



## Claudius (24 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Gracias por avisar la hora de salida :XX:
> 
> Cambiar las fichas justo salga la noticia, esperar un par de minutos/horas para cambiarlas o programar venta sobre los 0.44 ienso:



ES UN RUMOR... Qué luego palmáis y no duermo.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Countle
> 
> Se rumorea posible acuerdo entre la red SWIFT de pagos y ripple.
> 
> El contador, es* la estimación* de la publicación del tweet final.



Pues si eso es cierto...como un cohete.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 17:19 ----------

En Bittrex el wallet de XRP está en mantenimiento.


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

Aunque no sea real, si o si van a cubrirse de gloria con la noticia que publiquen


----------



## Claudius (24 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pues si eso es cierto...como un cohete.



Si fuera cierto, que no es descabellado, la forma que yo hubiera negociado sería intercambiar acciones de swift y ripple, a un % para firmar un acuerdo similar al de renault-nissan en su época.

Si así fuera, swift de un plumazo tendría acceso a las nuevas tecnologías para mover valor de A a B en segundos a toda la red bancaria internacional con un coste rápido de implementación. La frase es: *toda la red bancaria internacional*

Solo hay 2 soluciones hoy en día y son los productos de ripple e hyperledger y este va muy por detrás en todo.

Y Bitcoin ya mete presión al tener SW que da acceso a las LN+SC


----------



## tio_argyle (24 Ago 2017)

Bueno pues vuelvo a la accion cargando WINGS.
Moneda con respaldo chino (jihan is in the House), conferencia, web nueva y beta en septiembre.
También compré algo de Wagerr.


----------



## The High Dark Templar (24 Ago 2017)

Madre mía, y yo que sólo llevo Dash (al menos se mantiene) y Bitcoin Cash que no para de bajar y bajar, estoy tentado de salir de BTH aun perdiendo pasta.

Mi idea de entrar a 815€ no pudo ser peor.

Estaba esperando hasta recuperar para diversificar en varias cosillas y meter más, pero visto lo visto.. no valgo para esto


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (24 Ago 2017)

Así es como se aprende. Cuando me metí en esta mierda (las criptos) hace apenas tres meses, también entraba en los picos por eso de no quedarme fuera (MOFO le llamáis por aquí). Me podía el ansia viva. Y luego bajaba como si no hubiese un mañana. Me pasó con Ripple, con Shift, con GUP y con GAME.

Por lo que estoy viendo, en este mercado las subidas y las bajadas son brutales y se dan en pocos días.

Ya he aprendido la lección (creo) y he entrado en GAME y WINGS después del desplome de cada una. Espero que vayan para arriba.


----------



## Claudius (24 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Countle
> 
> Se rumorea posible acuerdo entre la red SWIFT de pagos y ripple.
> 
> El contador, es* la estimación* de la publicación del tweet final.



Nos la han clavado bien. :´( ) :rolleye:


----------



## serlec (24 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Nos la han clavado bien. :´( ) :rolleye:



Pero la idea era bonita  

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (24 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> ... Bitcoin Cash que no para de bajar y bajar, estoy tentado de salir de BTH aun perdiendo pasta.
> 
> Mi idea de entrar a 815€ no pudo ser peor.



Peor va a ser entrar a 1100. Y lo mismo lo ves en nada.

Tus 815 estarán sembrados en Ethers, IOTAS y Dash. En nada tocará sacar una buena morterada de Bitcons a 4 mil y pico pavos...y recomprarte a tí y a unos cuantos más sus antiguos Jihans con un tercio de rebaja...para llevarlos por encima del talego y saltar del barco a cuenta del FOMO people...y meter esos mil y pico en un BTC unos cientos más baratos...y volver al punto en el que estamos...el de alguien maldiciendo su idea de haber comprado Jihans a 1.200 .

Y asínnn es la vida.

/ O no ? ienso: /


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

Vaya troleada que se han marcado los listos de ripple ::


> Twitter
> 
> This year in Toronto is about serving our customers & modernizing global payments at BOTH #SwellbyRipple & #Sibos
> Announcing Swell by Ripple | Ripple


----------



## juli (24 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pero el clapham es masoca ...en vez de irse al hilo de Ucrania donde recibe racimos de THANKS...



joder, bicho...eres un cenizoooo...

Para un hilo que te petan de thanks...y lo que tenías que sacar eran UCRANIANAS... 

Ya no es que cagues tus pronósticos...es que ni ves el presente. 

/ Oye, que el paddle o la petanca están que te cagas.../


----------



## davitin (24 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Madre mía, y yo que sólo llevo Dash (al menos se mantiene) y Bitcoin Cash que no para de bajar y bajar, estoy tentado de salir de BTH aun perdiendo pasta.
> 
> Mi idea de entrar a 815€ no pudo ser peor.
> 
> Estaba esperando hasta recuperar para diversificar en varias cosillas y meter más, pero visto lo visto.. no valgo para esto



No te preocupes, yo de ti no venderia.

Bitcoin cash subira otra vez seguro, la ultima vez paso de los 900....tiene un suelo muy firme en 600, de hecho ha rebotado ahi hace un rato.


----------



## serlec (24 Ago 2017)

Bueno los señores de Ripple con tanto misterio se han llevado 30 de los 40 dólares que me había sacado de su último pump al menos salimos en verde, creo que voy a estar unos días con mis posiciones en largo plazo, me quede enganchado en el pump de DASH a ver cómo evolucionan el market estos días y ETH acaba de despegar de una p... vez 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (24 Ago 2017)

Jugadita/estafa como la de monero en su momento,por lo menos estos han soltado una noticia que no era la esperada,no como los otros:os jodeis por especuladores fue todo una mentira premeditada...


----------



## juli (24 Ago 2017)

joder bicho...abrazarías la última farola de la Habana por llorar tus complejitos...pero no utilices a las personas ni trances lo suficientemente desagradables per sé, no seas obsceno.

Eres un fucking crack de las volteretas. Cualquier viernes te pasas a la priére & el cuscús.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (24 Ago 2017)

Al final he caído y con lo que saqué de ripple (con una potra expectacular salí casi en máximos)lo he metido en DASH. Esperemos que vaya bien :fiufiu:


----------



## runner (24 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , probablemente el Forero con mas paciencia del Foro
> lo dijo ...ahhh , pero le ningunean y le rakanean THANKS y pasa lo que pasa
> que luego sois los ultimos en enteraros ...
> Estamos viviendo dias efimeros de Euforia-Pelotazo
> ...



Clapham. Creo que tienes razón. De hecho creo que lo de las criptomonedas puede dejar lo de los tulipanes en un juego de niños...

Aún así, sólo querría indicar algunas cosas que me hacen pensar que sí, que nos vamos 'aaber' metidos en medio de la madre de todas las burbujas, pero que todavía estamos hablando de un bebé burbujita, que la ambición humana no tiene límite, y que vamos a ver con nuestros 'oghos' cosas que ni por asomo imaginamos actualmente. Esto es lo que yo pienso, y supongo que alguien más lo habrá dicho ya por aquí...


Según dices, la capitalización de todo el mercadillo este de criptomonedas es de 150B de USD (supongo B de los americanos). Y dices que ni siquiera estarían de verdad... 

Esto, a nivel de papel, la verdad, me parece poco. 

Estos 120B actualmente equivalen a la capitalización de una empresa como, por ejemplo, INDITEX. Que es una muy buena empresa, verdad. Que el Sr. Amancio Ortega es un crack, verdad también. Y que viste a una parte importante del mundo mundial, es cierto. Pero no deja de ser una única empresa. Sí, la number one española. Pero los accionistas del Zara tienen (y sólo metido en Zara) más pasta que la que hay en todo el mercado de cripto juntas.

Entonces mi razonamiento es el siguiente: si los bitcoin, ethereums, iotas y demás fauna han venido para quedarse y cambiar el mundo monetario en el que nos movemos, muy pero que muy poca capitalización me parece que tienen para esa ambiciosa tarea. Si, por el contrario, finalmente el fiat es el ganador, pues no habremos perdido más que algunas chapas. 

A los que lleváis tiempo metidos en esto os parece que todo el mundo conoce ya y que no quedan pardillos a los que colocarle las chapas. La realidad es que el número de gente por entrar todavía en este tinglado tiende a infinito. Sois cuatro frikies (con cariño lo digo). Bueno, ahora contáis conmigo también...

Así que, como resumen, yo estoy deseaaando que caiga para comprar más chapas de estas con nombres guais. Pienso que no ha llegado, ni por asomo, el momento de vender nada. 

Acumular. En eso estoy. Diversificando un poco, por si cae alguna que no se rompa toda la cesta, pero sin muchas complicaciones, ni buscando cosas muy exóticas. Me he bajado varias veces de carros en la bolsa que luego me he dado de cabezazos al verlos multiplicar y multiplicar. Esta vez no pasará. 


En lo alto de la burbuja de los tulipanes cuentan que se llegaron a cambiar casas por una cebolla de esas. Por ahora con un bitcoin de estos no te compras ni una bicicleta de las buenas. Eso sí, que nadie compre chapas por lo que digo yo aquí, que con esto de los mercados financieros no he hecho más que perder pasta...

THANKS Clapham por tus aportaciones, y un saludo.


----------



## Divad (25 Ago 2017)

Othon dijo:


> El countdown de Ripple era por un congreso.
> 
> Octubre 17:
> 
> ...



Pinta bien pero sin hechos la mierda no sube y los que estamos dentro hay que ir cagando hostias si se quiere seguir el juego de comprar barato y vender caro en criptolandia 8:

Ahora toca salirse y dejarla hasta días antes del evento o se sacan de la manga alguna novedad y la pone en $0.44.




runner dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te has recreado como será el momento que TODO el mundo querrá entrar en criptolandia? Llegará el momento que nadie querrá papelitos y monedas, por lo que su valor acabará siendo 0.

El guión ya lleva escrito desde 1988 :fiufiu: 






Después ves a los siguientes:






Y te das cuenta que también hay corporaciones, bancos,... detrás de otras chapas... pero de Bitcoin quien está detrás? 

Satoshi Naka*moto* :: La moto para empezar ha venido de pm a muchos. Ahora es el turno de los contratos inteligentes y criptoparaisos/MN, en 7 años será el turno de los IdiOTAS :: 

Al final será hasta divertido tener unos cuantos :XX:


----------



## Divad (25 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Por cierto ...
> El clapham habia olvidado ...imperdonable ..sorry and sorry ...agradecer al
> Sr Mojon porque fue gracias a este Forero
> que el clapham compro aquellos 2,7 BTC a 67 libras
> ...



Cuando un judío embaucador defiende a otro embaucador... Es porque han recibido la alerta en el departamento y tiene que ir al rescate (lavado) de imagen del Sr. Mojón :XX::: Una pena clapham que no te pusieses de nick Roca, quedabais niquelados :::::::XX::XX::XX:

Tengo la duda de si tenías la intención de postearlo realmente aquí o en el principal > bitcoin... con las prisas y tocada de pelotas que llevas aguantando hasta igual has :Baile: ::


----------



## juli (25 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...Tomemos DASH , una de las 10 coins del top 10 ...Y una de las supuestamente mas exitosas ...
> Bueno , pues solo hay 25 mil wallets que atesoran 6,4 millones del supply
> Es posible que DASH sea usada cuando solo 25 mil wallets
> ( lo cual no significa 1 wallet = 1 persona ) tienen y usan DASH ?
> ...



Y tú hablas de aceptar suposiciones por axiomas ? Si ej que...::

...y quién te dice a tí queesas 25.000 wallets corresponden a PERSONAS ...y no a manos fuertes institucionales o corporativas ? 

Creer que un organigrama de una exclusividad - debido a su escasez , vanguardismo y precio - como el de Dash va a estar en manos de particulares compradores de piruletas sólo lo puede dar por sentado alguien tan cegato como tú.

Si esa red de Masternodes es debidamente respaldada por tecnología punta / y recordemos que Dash , en cierto modo, ha desertado del "candelabro" top comercial durante 6 meses en un momento capital de mercado y en un sacrificio y orientación intramuros más que cuestionables para supeditar su oferta a la excelencia que el equipo de postín en el que ha centrado el grueso de su inversión consiga - y es de suponer que por algo será - / quién te dice a tí que no surte a una red comercial de pagos o instituciones ya existentes ?

...25.000 personas, dice..el hanalysta... :: 

...y sentando cátedra, con 2 cojones...


----------



## juli (25 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> 25 mil personas , no ...25 mil wallets ...
> 
> DASH es como invertir en jugo de mofeta .
> Solo tienes que ver el odio que destila el equipo de DASH contra todo lo que no sea DASH , sn sectarios , radikales que no durarian en fusilar
> al que piense diferente ...



Ya,ya...y se han pulido los beneficios en farlopa , tangas de cuero y látigos para la Amandi... :bla: :bla: :bla:

Tú has querido ridiculizarla con una moneda que usan 25000 PERSONAS . Es lo que tiene la cháchara malparía.

Toooodos los putos días con la contabilidad búlgara ...y no ves lo que tienes en los morros, gañán. Si te pusieran el hocico en la entrepierna de la Amandi dirías que estás en una pescadería.

2.000 kilos vale hoy la red de Dash, cegato. Te firmaba éso por 5 mañana por la mañana el presi del Deustche bank en su servilleta del desayuno para que no te le escapes...quién le diera !!! De pavos yankis REALES, nada de bulgaridades. Porque en Dash, igal que en Bitcoin, no sobra NI UNA...y los promedios no se corresponden con las 4 que sacan a maquillar cifras en coinmarketcap...sino a las 4 que se venden...y por poquiiiito tiempo.

Pero es que encima, como los MN votan, no le harían falta ni tantos para dar algún empujoncito, aunque como estás ocupado con releer tus propias chorradas pajeándote , ni te empanas de que hay quien compra sillones, no monedas... Tú sabes lo que podrán valer 43 míseras coins que le falten a algún castuzo para un Mnode con derecho a voto en puto medio año ...y no hablemos de 1...o de 2 ...cuando estén todos repartiditos y ésa red echando chispas ?

Y todavía largando que Dash funcionará por el marketing mormón, el 11S y las 82.000 plagas bíblicas. :: 

Más tonto que Pichote.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2017)

Maestro *clapham* si aceptamos sus comentarios sobre el universo crypto y su "inutilidad" para las masas, hemos de entender entonces, que lo útil y usable, es lo centralizado y avalado con armas/estados.

Dash no es usable a día de hoy, ni BTC, ni ninguna...a nivel masivo...¿que pagamos hoy al comprar un BTC?

quizá esos 4300$ que pagamos sean perspectivas, esperanzas, ideales...o simplemente sea pura especulación...¿quién sabe?

Yo y VD compramos el pan con billetes y monedas...eso supuestamente para Vd es lo correcto, lo aceptado, lo "avalado"...sin embargo es fiat, o sea...confianza.

Y si en una década esa confianza se comparte con otras ideas...la gente confía en los estados (cada vez menos)...la gente confía en la plata...la gente confía en que mañana saldrá el sol...y ahora alguna gente también confía en cryptocoins...ciertamente que muy poca...pero más que hace un año...y puede que menos que dentro de un año.

No podemos construir Roma en un día, estamos en fase de pruebas, y como vemos hay morralla para dar y tomar...veremos lo que se adopta, y por que se adopta, y si no se adopta nada al final, el experimento sociológico quedará para sacar conclusiones cara un futuro próximo.

La mayor estafa económica de la humanidad se llama $...y como el veneno Koka Kola...se vende bien...marketing, misiles, manos negras...y todos lo quieren.

Que % de riqueza piensa Vd que poseen los más ricos del mundo respecto al resto de ciudadanos...quizá si lo comparamos con esos rich list de BTC, sea todavía más exagerado.

Solo hay que hacer buen marketing en Dash, BTC, ETH...o la que sea, y verá Vd lo que sucede si la masa borrega se entera de que hay algo nuevo que "mola"...

Cuando compré mi primer Dash había 90K billeteras con monedas, y hoy hay 350.773...veremos si sigue la progresión, ya que precio/usabilidad deberían ir de la mano...de lo contrario, le doy la razón "humo"...una coin con 1000 users no puede capitalizar lo mismo que una con 1.000.000 ...y si lo hace, me siembra dudas como inversión de largo plazo


Tiempo, y mucho análisis, luego de viejos en el lecho de muerte "quién llegue"...sacaremos conclusiones.



Un saludo


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Ago 2017)

Stox anuncia que su versión alfa estará lista en menos de una semana


----------



## juli (25 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Blocktix (TIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Su sistema de emisión y validación de tickets para eventos es acojonante.

La blockchain literalmente anularía las falsificaciones.

Blockchain "que hace cosas" en toda regla.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Stox anuncia que su versión alfa estará lista en menos de una semana



Y siguen con el marketing a lo grande. Después de Mayweather viene Luis Suárez. Habrá que ver cómo es el producto pero lo que es vender a esta gente desde luego se les da muy bien


----------



## Claudius (25 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y tú hablas de aceptar suposiciones por axiomas ? Si ej que...::
> 
> ...y quién te dice a tí queesas 25.000 wallets corresponden a PERSONAS ...y no a manos fuertes institucionales o corporativas ?
> 
> ...



No le alimentes Juli...., ponte tu frase de firma o a lo mejor te la birlo yo, esa de que todo el mundo debería tener un Dash, por lo menos. LoL 

Recordemos que Dash, es 'odiado' por crypto-world, pero claro, no es su público objetivo.  Y *Septiembre*, está a la vuelta de la esquina..

Go Max Go. Stacy Go, Stacy Go :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 25-ago-2017 at 11:59 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> 25 mil personas , no ...25 mil wallets ...



Pero Clapki, te crees que esos wallets son la suma de todos los software cliente que manejan y usan la red Dash? :XX: O será un contador de descargas de Core.

Ahora entiendo el porque de un chevy del 50 y no un flamente transformers, la tecnología y tu no sois compatibles.., tranquilo es la edad.. :XX:



clapham2 dijo:


> Y eso despues de 8 anos ... Pero claro , el cornudo es el ultimo
> en enterarse de su mujer se esta tirando a medio pueblo



Es lo que tiene no tener npi, de tecnología... 




clapham2 dijo:


> Solo tienes que ver el odio que destila el equipo de DASH contra todo lo que no sea DASH , sn sectarios , radikales que no durarian en fusilar
> al que piense diferente ...



Normalmente es al revés.., allí se vive en paz y armonía taoista. :XX:
Hasta me está saliendo pelo otra vez. :XX:


----------



## Carlos T. (25 Ago 2017)

Los satélites Blockstream impulsarán el acceso a Bitcoin


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Ago 2017)

Esto lo he abierto en el principal pero no me están haciendo demasiado caso así que lo dejo también aquí:

Inmobiliaria: La descentralización llega al mercado inmobiliario


----------



## Coldago (25 Ago 2017)

Muy buenas cripto-la-la-land!!!!

Acaban de bombardearme en Youtube con BANKERA!!!! Un gateway como el Arco del Triunfo! Un banco que combina criptos con divisas FIAT, ofrecen servicios financieros como cualquier banco.

y encima patrocinado por el propio Parlamento Europeo. (mirar los profiles del Team) 

Bankera | Banking for the Blockhain Era

La ICO en 2 días. Las primeras criptopremiadas (BTC, ETH, NEM, DASH)


----------



## Coldago (25 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Esto lo he abierto en el principal pero no me están haciendo demasiado caso así que lo dejo también aquí:
> 
> Inmobiliaria: La descentralización llega al mercado inmobiliario



En SP tendremos la ICO REAL pronto:

Enrique Dubois (Mola) y Bernardo HernÃ¡ndez (E.ventures) llevan el â€˜blockchainâ€™ al â€˜real estateâ€™ con Real | Kippel01 - Empresa | Noticias econÃ³micas de empresas del sector tecnolÃ³gico


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Ago 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Entiendo que esto de Stox es parecido a Wagerr, ¿verdad?
> 
> Paketazo, tu que recomendaste Wagerr, ¿cómo ves esta? A priori ya le veo un market cap de 4 veces mayor que Wagerr, pero quizás tiene buen margen de subida.



Sí es el mismo concepto, pero con enfoques diferentes. Stox quiere ir por la "vía legal" y para ello ya ha comprado dos licencias de juego en UK. Por ello su servicio no va a ser descentralizado del todo: la resolución de las apuestas por ejemplo se efectuará de manera centralizada, y me imagino que los usuarios tendrán que registrarse. 

Wagerr va a crear un fork del blockchain de DASH y los masternodos se van a usar para la resolución de las apuestas. Todo anónimo, sin licencias ni registro ni nada. 

El CEO de Stox dice que lo que hace Wagerr es ilegal, y probablemente lleve razón, pero al estar en China probablemente no le vaya a pasar nada. 

Cada uno tiene sus pros y sus contras; Stox viene de la mano de invest.com, que ya cuenta con una nutrida base de usuarios y hace un marketing mucho mejor, mientras Wagerr va a estar abierto a muchos más usuarios sin límite geográfico o monetario alguno. Veremos lo que pasa, yo estoy posicionado en ambas así que me da igual cuál de los dos llegue a imponerse .


----------



## Portador del Caos (25 Ago 2017)

A mi esto de los mercados predictivos me da mal rollete... 

Imaginar que funcionan, y que los usuarios con mejores aciertos se ven recompensados. La cosa se anima y a estos usuarios se les unen IAs optimizadas para lograr el máximo beneficio (sin moral ni etica ni ostias)...

En un momento dado, salen mercados predictivos de cuanto tiempo puede llegar a vivir X persona (En un principio montadas para que las aseguradoras puedan cubrirse en perdidas)... Es decir, los "premios gordos" se darán cuando alguien joven y sano la palme... 

¿Cuanto tiempo creeis que pasará para que "misteriosamente" empiezen a palmar gente joven y sana?


----------



## kokoliso1 (25 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> A mi esto de los mercados predictivos me da mal rollete...
> 
> Imaginar que funcionan, y que los usuarios con mejores aciertos se ven recompensados. La cosa se anima y a estos usuarios se les unen IAs optimizadas para lograr el máximo beneficio (sin moral ni etica ni ostias)...
> 
> ...



Eso creo que ya está hecho película de ciencia ficción, no me acuerdo del título ahora...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> A mi esto de los mercados predictivos me da mal rollete...
> 
> Imaginar que funcionan, y que los usuarios con mejores aciertos se ven recompensados. La cosa se anima y a estos usuarios se les unen IAs optimizadas para lograr el máximo beneficio (sin moral ni etica ni ostias)...
> 
> ...



juas... cuánta paranoia ::

Si ponen tu nombre y apellidos en un mercado de apuestas donde la gente puede predecir la fecha de tu muerte enseguida se encenderán un montón de alarmas y la empresa que lleve el tinglado va a tener que responder un par de preguntas muy incómodas. No creo que se vaya a llegar a eso jamás.

Por otro lado a día de hoy ya es un peligro tener un seguro de vida; si alguno de los beneficiarios tiene pocos escrúpulos también puede urdir un plan para que tengas un desafortunado accidente.


----------



## kokoliso1 (25 Ago 2017)

Creo ver por donde van los de Sharpe Capital, quieren usar las predicciones de la gente para utilizar una especie de algoritmo de "Random Forest" y para mejorar la eficacia del sistema premiar más al que más acierte con lo que se realimenta el sistema... eso sí, habrá que ver qué tal aguanta en los cisnes negros.... la gente siempre tiene un poco de tendencia a seguir la tendencia y puede cagarla en los grandes cracks, habrá que verlo.

Aún estoy repasando la teoría de ML y aprendiendo lo que hay nuevo en el campo de estos últimos años pero tiene buena pinta.

Además con su nueva propuesta de dos tokens uno para predecir y el otro de inversión están montando un buen esquema para la empresa, me gusta.


----------



## Portador del Caos (25 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> juas... cuánta paranoia ::
> 
> Si ponen tu nombre y apellidos en un mercado de apuestas donde la gente puede predecir la fecha de tu muerte enseguida se encenderán un montón de alarmas y la empresa que lleve el tinglado va a tener que responder un par de preguntas muy incómodas. No creo que se vaya a llegar a eso jamás.
> 
> Por otro lado a día de hoy ya es un peligro tener un seguro de vida; si alguno de los beneficiarios tiene pocos escrúpulos también puede urdir un plan para que tengas un desafortunado accidente.



 Sí, algo paranoico si que soy. Ademas, eso solo era un ejemplo, se me ocurren cientos de mercados predictivos con un potencial destructivo bestial: Mercado predictivo sobre cual sera la siguiente guerra, o cuando aparecerá la siguiente "gripe española", etc... 

Joder, si algún puto enfermo se le ocurre "forzar" a que ocurra alguna de estas predicciones encima se llevará una pasta gansa...


Y cambiado de tema, noticias de IOTA:

IOTA revela Flash Network, su aplicación para micropagos instantáneos


----------



## Claudius (25 Ago 2017)

Coldago dijo:


> Muy buenas cripto-la-la-land!!!!
> 
> Acaban de bombardearme en Youtube con BANKERA!!!! Un gateway como el Arco del Triunfo! Un banco que combina criptos con divisas FIAT, ofrecen servicios financieros como cualquier banco.
> 
> ...



Un unicornio de la nueva banca. 

Si alguno quiere enlace, que me lo solicite por privado. 
Es un referido. No se si dará alguna ventaja al invitado, a mi una propina. :rolleye:

Lo va a petar bankera.


----------



## silverbio (25 Ago 2017)

buenas...
hablando de altcoins....y aunque seguro que habéis escrito sobre muchas de ellas....en mi opinión.. ahora tenemos unas buenas opes en marcha... FC, FDC, RVT, PRO...y algunas otras se han puesto a buenos precios ZRX, VERI, PLR, PPT...y algunas tienen buena pinta hasta siendo ya caritas...OMG, SALT...
Llegan KIK, KIN y WILD...y ahora BNK...
Es un buen momento para ir generando un portfolio potente, no sólo de tokens...sino de proyectos empresariales apasionantes...algunos no verán la luz...otros compensarán sobradamente...y además te permiten ir diversificando fíat...Cool...
Diversificación y suerte...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (25 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Un unicornio de la nueva banca.
> 
> Si alguno quiere enlace, que me lo solicite por privado.
> Es un referido. No se si dará alguna ventaja al invitado, a mi una propina. :rolleye:
> ...



¿Bankera te gusta para meterte, más o en vez de Monetha? Ya sé que no son lo mismo, pero ahora ando un poco desilusionado con esta última y estoy viendo posibles alternativas.


----------



## Claudius (25 Ago 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Bankera te gusta para meterte, más o en vez de Monetha? Ya sé que no son lo mismo, pero ahora ando un poco desilusionado con esta última y estoy viendo posibles alternativas.



Para que os metáis sip, Yo ya tengo palco.

No soy muy de ICOs, salvo raras excepciones. (una de ellas se la dije a algunos compañeros por privado, con los que he tenido sinergias).
Ya que la armonía del hilo se rompió (respect) y hay más personas que aportan que otras, es justo que interactue más con ellas.
Así que no os montéis películas, ni me juzgueis.

Mi 'puerta/privado' siempre está abierta.


Sobre esta ICO

Hace algunos meses hubo unas inquietudes de hacienda y cryptos, y entre las muchas ventajas que va a ofrecer a un usuario de cryptos dentro de la UE estará la de que puedas convertirlas sin muchas complicaciones en bienes y servicios, cumpliendo con la legislación.

Bankera va a a funcionar como uno de los primeros 'bancos', de nueva generación, pero miradle más como una FinTech 3.0. IBAN+crypto

Su sede centra va a estar en UK (post-brexit) y uno de sus advisors es la diputada responsable en las decisiones de la UE del futuro marco regulatorio a las cryptocurrencies por la que España se regirá si se adscribe a la directiva europea, que ese parece el camino..

El enlace como comenté es de invitación, no se si os darían algo, a mi la propina.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Creo ver por donde van los de Sharpe Capital, quieren usar las predicciones de la gente para utilizar una especie de algoritmo de "Random Forest" y para mejorar la eficacia del sistema premiar más al que más acierte con lo que se realimenta el sistema... eso sí, habrá que ver qué tal aguanta en los cisnes negros.... la gente siempre tiene un poco de tendencia a seguir la tendencia y puede cagarla en los grandes cracks, habrá que verlo.
> 
> Aún estoy repasando la teoría de ML y aprendiendo lo que hay nuevo en el campo de estos últimos años pero tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Además con su nueva propuesta de dos tokens uno para predecir y el otro de inversión están montando un buen esquema para la empresa, me gusta.



Para esos bajones han previsto un sistema de "aviso temprano" (pag. 28, Early-Warning System) que monitoriza ciertas variables. Si la posición está en verde la cierra y si está en rojo da una señal de alarma via SMS e email a todos los gestores y directivos, que pueden decidir de inmediato qué hacer:

_When an analyst deems manual intervention is necessary, several options are open to them:
• Close the position immediately.
• Monitor the position and close it at a later date.
• Choose to take an opposing position (e.g. go ‘short’ on a previously
‘long’ position).
• Allow the AI Portfolio Manager to continue normal operation.
• Utilise options, futures, or other instruments to hedge against addi-
tional risk identified._


----------



## Jorgillo (25 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Para que os metáis sip, Yo ya tengo palco.
> 
> No soy muy de ICOs, salvo raras excepciones. (una de ellas se la dije a algunos compañeros por privado, con los que he tenido sinergias).
> Ya que la armonía del hilo se rompió (respect) y hay más personas que aportan que otras, es justo que interactue más con ellas.
> ...



Hola Claudius, leyendo el whitepaper, dice "Hence, the total HARDCAP for pre-ICO and ICO is 10,000,000,000 BNK
(2,500,000,000 + 7,500,000,000) worth 177M EUR (25M EUR + 152M EUR) and at least
750M EUR for the SCO", no te parece una burrada de cantidades?

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (25 Ago 2017)

Jorgillo dijo:


> Hola Claudius, leyendo el whitepaper, dice "Hence, the total HARDCAP for pre-ICO and ICO is 10,000,000,000 BNK
> (2,500,000,000 + 7,500,000,000) worth 177M EUR (25M EUR + 152M EUR) and at least
> 750M EUR for the SCO", no te parece una burrada de cantidades?
> 
> Un saludo



Revisa bien el paper, algún párrafo más arriba que ese y entenderás porque tantos tokens. Pero cuéntaselo!!! a los compañeros ya que te has leído el paper. (está un poco escondido). (Jorgillo sabe porque digo que lo cuente el).


Ese emprendimiento *real* basado en blockchain, que arranca ya una empresa consolidada 'no creo' pero a saber.. que reciba un pumpeo, ni un dumpeo, el token entre 0.01 y hasta 16 ctm de euro, sino recuerdo mal.

A mi me interesan otras cosas que me darán acceso tener el token (servicios) para la UE, yo tengo negocios fuera de España.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2017 at 21:49 ----------

Bueno, a otra que gustará más por eso de la inmediatez. 
El siempre mundo de las apuestas en los combates de boxeo
Un premio de 10000$ en Dash.

Our YouTube Channel 100K Subs today and to celebrate we're giving away $10,000 worth of Dash Digital Cash!

This is REAL people! We have the Dash ready to giveaway.

There are 100 prizes of $100 of Dash Digital Cash to give away!

How to enter contest:
1. Pick the winner McGregor or Mayweather
2. Pick the Round
3. Pick the time
4. Pick the punch
5. Get as specific as possible. The more specific the higher your chances of winning.
6. You have to download your Dash Digital Cash Wallet and you have to screenshot and post your QR code to receive your winnings and you must include the hastag #MysticDash

[youtube]yUyKmz4O-b4[/youtube]


Aquí el que no gana dinero, es porque no quiere..


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Ago 2017)

Si no me he perdido al final tenemos varios proyectos basados en apuestas de todo tipo (eventos y mercados). Por una parte tenemos a Gnosis, Augur, Stox y Wagger.

Según he leído Stox usa la red de Bancor para ganar estabilidad en su divisa, ¿podría esto hacer que mis olvidadas Bancor recuperan el valor de su ICO?

En Augur entré hace unos días y la veo parecida a Stox, de Gnosis sé poco. ¿Veis a alguna por delante en tecnología?


----------



## jorge (26 Ago 2017)

Menudo subidón PIVX! Buenas comisiones para el clapham esta semana


----------



## hal9000ht (26 Ago 2017)

Entiendo que pueda haber una remota posibilidad de que eso pasara en repúblicas bananeras como España pero no en países serios tipo Japón o Suiza.





clapham2 dijo:


> Los Bancos Centrales han conseguido su objetivo
> La gente que " no guarda el dinero en el Banco " , ahora lo meten en una cosa llamada Algoritmo que no vale nada ...
> Bueno , vale lo que alguien ( que tenga dinero en el Banco ) pague
> Y he ahi el kit del asunto ...
> ...


----------



## Claudius (26 Ago 2017)

hal9000ht dijo:


> Entiendo que pueda haber una remota posibilidad de que eso pasara en repúblicas bananeras como España pero no en países serios tipo Japón o Suiza.



Suiza está concentrando el Silicon Valley de tech. blockchain, Xapo, Ethereum, Lisk, y muchas otras startups tienen sede allí, y no es casualidad.

En Vietnam, está a punto de aprobarse un status similar al de Japón, para cryptocurrencies.

Tendríamos Japón,Vietnam, y posiblemente Corea del sur y Australia, Rusia muy importante lo siguen estudiando hasta 2018; así que me vengan a la cabeza con un marco regulatorio favorable. El triángulo Malayo que comenté hace semanas.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (26 Ago 2017)

Maywether haciéndose más rico con las cryptomonedas.En ésta ocasión con stox 

Floyd


----------



## hoppe (26 Ago 2017)

Creo que no se había comentado en este hilo:

ether.cards


----------



## kokoliso1 (26 Ago 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Creo que no se había comentado en este hilo:
> 
> ether.cards



Te las puedes imprimir tu mismo, y es más seguro.


----------



## p_pin (26 Ago 2017)

Alguien sabe si la subida de pivx es por alguna noticia? rumor? especulación? el clapan ha vendido el chevy y la está pumpeando?


----------



## Darkisland (26 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Alguien sabe si la subida de pivx es por alguna noticia? rumor? especulación? el clapan ha vendido el chevy y la está pumpeando?



En coinmarket cap, al lado de la pestaña markets han añadido en prácticamente todas las criptomonedas otra pestaña llamada "social". En ella te vincula al twitter de la moneda en cuestión y otras redes sociales en las que sueles ver reflejado casi siempre el motivo de la subida. Espero que te ayude un .


----------



## Claudius (26 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Alguien sabe si la subida de pivx es por alguna noticia? rumor? especulación? el clapan ha vendido el chevy y la está pumpeando?



No creo, se quedaría sin el medio de transporte de los pepinos de la tierra roja.
:XX:


----------



## paketazo (26 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , que ha escrito ...uff ya perdio la cuenta ....6 ? o eran 7 novelas
> ...NO HAY NINGUNA RAZON
> que justifique esta subida . Ni tampoco ninguna razon
> por la cual MONERO esta rumbo a los 150 $ .
> ...



Exacto, no hay ninguna razón que lo justifique, del mismo modo ninguna razón justifica que con 1$ pueda comprarme un par de donuts.

Busca una razón que explique la existencia del universo, ya que buscas explicar de modo razonado sucesos que en ocasiones no estamos preparados para comprender.

Un saludo, y sigue mirando.


----------



## Claudius (26 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ni tapoco ninguna razon por la cual esa crypto-detergente de nombre
> impronunciable y que al clapham le cae fatal ....este desatada y sin " bacunar



La hay clapky la hay.., pero no te la puedo decir. Ya tu sabes.. 

---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 14:41 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> La hay clapky la hay.., pero no te la puedo decir. Ya tu sabes..



Bueno... vale... de acuerdo...

Bitcart.io - Buy Amazon gift cards with bitcoins and save 15%.


----------



## impacto (26 Ago 2017)

HOLA HOLA CARASCOLAAA!!jejejeje

Quitando lo del cambio de sus tokens NET por NIM y toda la pesca cuando activen su BC, alguien tiene idea más allá de esos abandonados y escuetos comentarios en Medium y Reddit que planes tiene NIMIQ?? Alguien me comento hace mucho que quizas den una recompensa a sus betatesters, pero estoy bastante convencido de que no será así... ( nadie da nada gratis, aunque colaboren al desarrollo y prueba error, si ya te estan avisando de que te los van a quitar...) pero como no hay news y hay gente minando aire, queria saber si alguno de los avezados con estos temas de por aquí sabe algo... toda información se agradece...

Por cierto Juli... vaya pelotazo con MIN el dia que se anuncie el dia de la ICO... a 26 se va a poner... y la gente vendiendo a 5.. poquita ansia...
Sabes aclararme lo del Genesis?? Porque he leido que si la quieres vender va toda junta me equivoco?? ... sesenta son muchos años... jajajja 

Mil gracias por adelantado 

---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 15:42 ----------

Por cierto Sres. compren sus coins del Top10, que sale el ultimo otobuz... o no es el último?? putos Dash y Monero... y parecian tontos jajajjaa


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (26 Ago 2017)

Entré en DASH anteayer  así que he pillado la subida tocha entera. Vaya potra.


----------



## plastilinux (26 Ago 2017)

Claudius, tienes el artículo o la fuente donde se menciona esta evolución o mejora que van a necesitar los masternodos de Dash?

Personalmente, y va sobre todo para los más nuevos, yo llevo años leyendo sobre todo esto, y más de dos años invirtiendo. Soy de escribir poco, sólo cuando creo que puedo aportar algo. El secreto, inviertas poco o mucho, es tener una cartera muuuy distribuída de cosas que te convencen después de leer e investigar sobre ellas mínimamente. Sobre las cosas que os interesen, poned órdenes de compra para pescar en las grandes bajadas, que tarde o temprano a todas le van tocando. Si se os escapa alguna, da igual, ya os tocarán otras. Alegraos por los que han entrado a tiempo a los buenos trenes, porque seguramente hayan entrado cuando estaban abajo (relativamente al momento en el que las conocisteis), y esas ganancias luego revertirán en otras monedas; sí, posiblemente también las vuestras. Las buenas compras se hacen siempre con calma, esto es un juego de psicología (casi siempre inversa).

Y otra cosa, con la cantidad de gente que postea cosas de calidad aquí para ayudar una y otra vez... No hagáis caso a charlatanes a sueldo que sólo quieren crear problemas y confundir a la gente nueva. Sí, me refiero a Clapham y Negrofuturo, como lo era Nico en el hilo de Bitcoin. Son community managers o, en su defecto, algo peor.

Suerte y mucha salud!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 19:24 ----------




plastilinux dijo:


> Claudius, tienes el artículo o la fuente donde se menciona esta evolución o mejora que van a necesitar los masternodos de Dash?
> 
> Personalmente, y va sobre todo para los más nuevos, yo llevo años leyendo sobre todo esto, y más de dos años invirtiendo. Soy de escribir poco, sólo cuando creo que puedo aportar algo. El secreto, inviertas poco o mucho, es tener una cartera muuuy distribuída de cosas que te convencen después de leer e investigar sobre ellas mínimamente. Sobre las cosas que os interesen, poned órdenes de compra para pescar en las grandes bajadas, que tarde o temprano a todas le van tocando. Si se os escapa alguna, da igual, ya os tocarán otras. Alegraos por los que han entrado a tiempo a los buenos trenes, porque seguramente hayan entrado cuando estaban abajo (relativamente al momento en el que las conocisteis), y esas ganancias luego revertirán en otras monedas; sí, posiblemente también las vuestras. Las buenas compras se hacen siempre con calma, esto es un juego de psicología (casi siempre inversa).
> 
> ...



Ah, y personalmente, aparte de pequeños porcentajes en muchas otras monedas, mis apuestas seguras y que llevo desde hace largo tiempo son Bitcoin, Dash y Monero. En Wagerr estoy desde el día 0, y he cambiado mi opinión sobre Bitcoin Cash a fuertemente positiva. 

Las otras 25-30 que llevo son simplemente ideas buenas o apuestas, sólo eso. Si funcionan bien, servirán para aumentar mi cartera de las que llevo en el primer párrafo.

ETH también llevo un buen porcentaje pero francamente no confío en ella. Sólo estoy por no quedarme fuera. Muchas luces, pero demasiadas sombras en mi opinión.

Gracias a los que compartís sabiduría.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Ago 2017)

Novedades de Sharpe Capital:

Sharpe Platform: UI Core Concept Designs


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Novedades de Sharpe Capital:
> 
> Sharpe Platform: UI Core Concept Designs



Me resulta interesante. ¿Podrías explicar un poco de que va? ¿Es un token estilo Taas pero participativo? ¿Ha salido ya su ICO o Token?

Me respondo a mi mismo, ICO en Noviembre, team reducido, buenas ideas, habrá que estar al tanto.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me resulta interesante. ¿Podrías explicar un poco de que va? ¿Es un token estilo Taas pero participativo? ¿Ha salido ya su ICO o Token?
> 
> Me respondo a mi mismo, ICO en Noviembre, team reducido, buenas ideas, habrá que estar al tanto.



Pues realmente son muchos proyectos en uno:
- Por un lado van a crear un fondo de inversión en el "mundo real" basado en Machine Learning, inteligencia artificial y sentimiento colectivo, con todos los movimientos registrados en el blockchain de Ethereum para facilitar auditorías internas o externas. Esto es lo que llaman "Trustless Ledger System" (TLS). 
- Por otro lado van a ofrecer ese TLS a otros fondos que lo quieran implementar, creando otra fuente de ingresos
- Para el sentimiento colectivo, van a permitir que los usuarios den feedback sobre su sentimiento con respecto a ciertos valores, y actualizando su puntuación según su tasa de acierto. Después, recompensarán con ETH a los participantes según su puntuación y los tokens que tengan en su poder. 

Taas hace algo parecido pero tan solo en el mundo cripto, ellos quieren expandirlo a los fondos de toda la vida y hacerlo todo dentro del marco regulatorio legal. La ICO es en noviembre pero hay un presale en octubre (eso sí, contribución mínima de 10k$). 

Estoy metido en el grupo de Telegram (de momento bastante reducido pero creciendo) donde los impulsores están muy activos y la verdad es que parece gente muy competente y capaz.


----------



## Claudius (26 Ago 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Claudius, tienes el artículo o la fuente donde se menciona esta evolución o mejora que van a necesitar los masternodos de Dash?



Busca info por dash-labs, a ver si te sirve este para empezar.
Dash Labs, Third Dash Organization Headed by Founder Evan Duffield, Expands &mdash; Dash 

Va a desplegarse por fases, hasta el año que viene no saldrán las especificaciones técnicas, si tienes MN soportados.

Por si alguno le 'llama' se está buscando un ingeniero la titulación 
En España la titulació sería industrial o electrónico *con experiencia* para añadir al equipo de i+d+i de Singapur y pagan bien, para ir más rápido en el diseño de la arquitectura de Hardware.

Es lo que tiene tener pasta, y usarla en crecer, en lugar de yates y chicas guapas.


----------



## Flowerpower (26 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los Bancos Centrales han conseguido su objetivo
> La gente que " no guarda el dinero en el Banco " , ahora lo meten en una cosa llamada Algoritmo que no vale nada ...
> Bueno , vale lo que alguien ( que tenga dinero en el Banco ) pague
> Y he ahi el kit del asunto ...
> ...



Menos mal que aún hay gente que mantiene el espíritu independiente de burbuja de los tiempos de latunes, madmax y 'moriremos cienes de veces', entre nazis de mierda y cm peperos este foro ya apesta


----------



## kokoliso1 (26 Ago 2017)

Flowerpower dijo:


> Menos mal que aún hay gente que mantiene el espíritu independiente de burbuja de los tiempos de latunes, madmax y 'moriremos cienes de veces', entre nazis de mierda y cm peperos este foro ya apesta



Este es un hilo serio sin chorradas de política, eso sí moriremos cienes de veces y será en octubre.






Por cierto, lo que yo he puesto en criptos, que es poco, no ha reducido mis reservas de metales preciosos ni de fiat, sólo un poco los plazos fijos que no dan nada en los bancos, así que he reducido la reserva fraccionaria .


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2017)

ojo con el volumen de wagerr.

Nunca había superado los 150K $ y hoy ya van pasados de largo...y eso que no tenemos exchanger "serio" todavía.

Un saludo y buen domingo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ojo con el volumen de wagerr.
> 
> Nunca había superado los 150K $ y hoy ya van pasados de largo...y eso que no tenemos exchanger "serio" todavía.
> 
> Un saludo y buen domingo.



Quizás por la famosa pelea que está a punto de suceder? No se. Cual es el exchange?


----------



## juli (27 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pues el clapham os trae FRESH NEWS ...
> Al parecer ...esto no esta 100 % confirmado pero blanco y en botella
> Una pista : Que tienen en comun MONERO , DASH , ZCASH y PIVX ...tic tac tic tac ..vale 5 puntos en el examen ...
> Pues eso ...Al parecer , el subidon de estas cryptos
> ...



Lo acojonante es que TÚ SÍ te crees tus desvaríos. Seguro que te pones en el malecón gritas TIERRAAAA !!!...y ya te crees un Pinzón...qué coño segundones !... el mismísmo Colón !!!

Y encima de enteradillo, lo que es intoxicar.../ pero ya me permitirás que te muestre ante cualquier novato que llegue como el liante que eres...a ver si algún incauto se va a creer que tienes la verdadera bola de cristal de Rappel en casa ...que no es plan, con el peligro que tienen tus cabriolas /.

Tú no has comprado PIVX a buen precio.

Tú no tienes ni por el forro un post de PIVX hasta hace , yo que sé, unas semanas, quizá un mes o mes y pico. Ahora mismo, cómo olvidar en ello foreros como Michinato o un forero bien majo creo recordadr que de Canarias o así , que hasta me atyudó por privado, además de los habituales, que buenos cables y avisos REGALARON .

Y ahora tirándote el pisto, e iluminando al personal sobre que las blockchains que se curran el anonimato tienen un nicho sólido y que va a sus tempos...y con pistas, como si fuéramos tan cortitos como tú. 

En el Consensus de primavera al que medio hilo estuvo atento ,las 2 blockchains estrella por diferentes motivos fueron Monero y Zcash. Pero tú entonces ni papa, verdad ? Has descubierto la pólvora ? A que mola el olor ? 

Ahora te da el siroco , cuelgas un cerdo volando y un fórmula uno...y ya está , ya eres del Mayflower y zahorí , para más señas. Pues oye, si te hace feliz, ferpecto y tal...pero avisando a la vez de las 100 coins que has paseado por tus "líneas de la mano" - más bien de tu lengua - ...que habrá que pensar un pelín en que el personal no se meta en más saráos que los estrictamente indispensables , no ? Nico, que es altruísta y te cae tan bien,posiblemente lo haría, como yo. 

Una cosa sí la has puesto con propiedad, y anteayer precisamente lo comentaba con un forero, el vídeo de la rapidez...las TX de PIVX van CHUSCADAS. Si haces una entre 2 líneas que veas a la vez, ...esqu dura menos que el ECO. Y lo digo literalmente. No ha a acabado de sonar el tono de salida...y ya suena la entrada en destino. Ninguna otra de las que uso es tan rápida. Son instantáneas.

*AH !...Y enhorabuena a los morados premiados...ya iba siendo hora. A ver si pillamos velocidad de crucero y caen esos 3.4 . 







/ Aúpa San Pedro !!! /*


----------



## Divad (27 Ago 2017)

Pelotazo a la vista?
Quantum Resistant Ledger (QRL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
The QRL
reddit.com: page not found

Sino le llega un riego en cualquier momento, será de golpe con el cambio a PoS :rolleye:
Ubiq (UBQ) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Ubiq in one page

*¿Dejarías que tu cara valiese una mierda?:XX:*
https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/putincoin/#markets
https://putincoin.org/about.html



> SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> NAME: PutinCoin
> 
> ...



1017 chapas por la cara de Putin :fiufiu::XX:

Buena caza!!!

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 03:32 ----------

Coño! tenemos hasta la lotería!
https://trueflip.io/#modal-prize-table

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Ago 2017)

La ICO de BitClave/CAT vale la pena? 
Es para mediados de septiembre.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2017)

Max Keiser y Alec Baldwin "contratados" por Dash para publicitar la coin.

http://dashespanol.com/blog/2017/8/25/el-proyecto-de-2000-dash-de-max-keiser/

Sube el precio y sube el presupuesto...si sigue asi, en breve tendrá algún spot durante la super bowl.

Veremos como se concreta el acuerdo y el producto final que sale.

Buen domingo


----------



## The High Dark Templar (27 Ago 2017)

Menos mal que dash, está dando una pequeña alegría porque las bitcoin cash... Se me están hundiendo

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Esta comprobado ...cuando el clapham habla de PIVX , PIVX sube como la espuma , si es que al clapham lo leen hordas ...



Clapky, supongo que hallas sido lo suficientemente inteligente para comprarte unas decenas de miles de pivx para MN. verdad?

Por eso de que tengas flujo de entrada de cash semanal con las rewards para comprar abono paras los pepinos, y el mantenimiento del chevy. Ingresillos pasivos.

)


----------



## juli (27 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Menos mal que dash, está dando una pequeña alegría porque las bitcoin cash... Se me están hundiendo
> 
> Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk



No puedes buscar una himbersión sólida y esperar ser la reina del baile a los 3 días...que, por otro lado...es casi lo que tienes , en parte. Por lo que comentas de tus movimientos, no puede irte nada mal. Dash lleva cerca de un x2 en 2 semanas.

Calma. Y dar un poco de sostenibilidad al hilo.



edito : El cruce ente ambas,por cierto...fue de lo más jugoso en el último pump de BTC Cash ...puede ser que sea casualidad...o recurso fácil y salida práctica de la Jihan a esos picos para seguir multiplicando en el pírrico float de Dash. Si quieres velar por tu pasta activamente, puedes repasarte éso / y ya, si quieres, nos cuentas /.

Quid pro Quo


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Max Keiser y Alec Baldwin "contratados" por Dash para publicitar la coin.
> 
> http://dashespanol.com/blog/2017/8/25/el-proyecto-de-2000-dash-de-max-keiser/
> 
> Sube el precio y sube el presupuesto...si sigue asi, en breve tendrá algún spot durante la super bowl.



:fiufiu::

No han sido contratados como tal, se va a patrocinar un tour de una serie de programas por toda USA. 

El otro día lo dije a tapadillas en un post (hemeroteca) :rolleye:

Se ha sustituído a Amanda que por enfermedad ha tenido que apartarse.

Ayer escribí un post en el hilo de bitcoin hablando del impacto en marketing de los medios generalistas (tv,radio) de mayor impacto que Internet *hoy* por hoy, aunque vendan la moto con el marketing digital..

Y va a ser la primera crypto, que va recibir publicidad por esta vía a través de una cadena RT y además rusa..., además RT traduce al español todos los vídeos de Keiser report.

1000$ near more near

El poder de un DAO en ejecución, hold = voz y voto de la comunidad, además de un 8% de interés. :Baile:


----------



## juli (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> ...1000$ near more near
> 
> El poder de un DAO en ejecución, hold = voz y voto de la comunidad, además de un 8% de interés. :Baile:



Te consta alguna propuesta para expandir "moneda cotidiana" desde la nave nodriza de Dash Central ? Algún debate en esa línea?

Queremos calderilla Dash para dar la paga a los nietos y que nos aguanten las cripto-batallitas.  

Puro equlibrio cósmico, no me diga usté.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 12:34 ----------




indenaiks dijo:


> La ICO de BitClave/CAT vale la pena?
> Es para mediados de septiembre.



Tienes un hilo de ICOs exproceso.

Andy & Co , unos cracks.


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Te consta alguna propuesta para expandir "moneda cotidiana" desde la nave nodriza de Dash Central ? Algún debate en esa línea?
> 
> Queremos calderilla Dash para dar la paga a los nietos y que nos aguanten las batallitas.
> 
> Puro equlibrio cósmico, no me diga usté.



Pues dale micros, o 'duffis' 0.00000000n

No obstante, proponlo tu.  Qué son 5 dash para Juli. 

En Bitcoin, también puedes mandar un mail y proponer a Core, que saque un crespón negro en la versión de cliente core-sg, en homenaje a todas las víctimas del terrorismo mundial, a ver si llegan a consenso. 

Aquí si, se puede hacer 'en cierta medida' eso de: _El poder del pueblo, para el pueblo, y por el pueblo.._


----------



## juli (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues dale micros, o 'duffis' 0.00000000n
> 
> No obstante, proponlo tu.  Qué son 5 dash para Juli.



A ver, Patxiiii...yo , en lo que sea, sólo pago boletas de 4 cifras...o me echan de la peña del Atleti por rácano, ahivalahostiapués... 

No sé moverme en esos vericuetos, Claudius...si das un par de pistalinks, vamos mirando. 

No van a dejar fuera de MNodes ni las migas.

Y LO SABES...Weah !!!


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> No van a dejar fuera de MNodes ni las migas.
> 
> Y LO SABES...Weah !!!



Anda anda, si de 4500 ya no creo que suban, los MN de pivx son más baratos.  Tu que eres experto en los wallet de pivx. :XX:

La pena que me da, es quien me halla leído cuando Dash estaba a menos de 2 o 3 dígitos, hubiera investigado, y no se hubiera dejado convencer por los cantos de sirena, hoy, quizás, ya tendría la independencia financiera que estimó paketazo. Y en 8 meses!!! Eso no lo dan las matildes. :XX:

Y todo por el precio de un busto, a la entrada de los chalets idolatrándome 
 

Aunque aún hay mucho camino por recorrer, consolidar los 4 dígitos y atacar los 5. 
Loco? Llámame loco en Nov de 2016 8:


----------



## p_pin (27 Ago 2017)

Con el subidón de pivx, me deshice de la mayoría, me he quedado con 500 para seguir "stackeando"
A corto plazo, si pierde niveles actuales podría testear el soporte de 62k


----------



## impacto (27 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El Karma no perdona .
> El clapham lo dijo hace unos dias . Que el Universo es sabio y compensa todo . Si te has enriquecido facilmente a costa del sudor de otros
> pues oye ...Di-s te mandara una enfermedad ...un cancer o un accidente de trafico que te dejara tetraplejico ...pero gratis no es nada
> La Amanda esa era una Vibora . Con su look de ex dominatrix
> ...



Pues yo el viernes compre 20 moneros... y si yo que no tengo ni 500 lereles en el banco puedo hacer eso... imaginate lo que hará el que entra en el mundo cripto y le ofrecen esos retornos de la inversión... llevaba años sin comprar monero... la ultima vez, lo mire en polo los habia pillado a 1.08... y me parecieron caros... desde luego tenia que haberlos conservado... Estas loco como compras a 100 esta carisimo... pues por lo que llevamos muchos muchos meses viendo y que el ritmo no para... mejor el viernes a 100, que mañana a 140... y los 20 moneros, salieron de 1.5 Ethers a DNT, hace exactamente 1 mes y 22 dias...::
Lo saco todo??? ehhh
Naaaaaaaaa:

Se positivo hostiaaaa!! jajajaja koooo llevamos meses diciendotelo.
Por cierto PIVX lleva de los peores Charts de criptoworld desde abril, si alguien hubiese tenido una inversión ahí... hemos tenido que ver como zumbaba todo a su alrededor, ya era hora...:Aplauso:

Añado: Ojo a Lisk, esta si que es el asesino silencioso... :fiufiu:


----------



## Madmarxius (27 Ago 2017)

Alguien tiene IOTA's? Como lo veis?

He estado leyendome por encima el whitepaper, a priori suena bien, no tengo entendido aún la forma en que se almacena la información que queda escrita en la cadena de bloques, es decir, hay unos nodos que actuan como almacen, y estos tenderán a contener cada vez más información, esto tiene un coste que no se ve cubierto por comisiones de transacción, pues no existen. 
(Link para la resolución del dilema: The incentive to run a full node for IOTA and to perform PoW without monetary compensation - The T )

Básicamente quien ofrezca servicios y gane dinero a traves del uso de la red asumirá correr un masternodo por los beneficios derivados de la operabilidad de la red.

En fin, tengo bastantes dudas, alguien con iota's por aquí?


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Añado: Ojo a Lisk, esta si que es el asesino silencioso... :fiufiu:




Earl adopter of course. :rolleye:


----------



## VictorW (27 Ago 2017)

Buenas, voy a meter 1 ETH a Bankora. 
Es la primera vez que me animo a ir a una ICO, alguien va a hacer lo mismo??


----------



## thanthalas (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Earl adopter of course. :rolleye:



Podéis dar una opinión sobre lisk?Y algún rango de precio para entrar fuerte y aguantarlos? Gracias!


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

Bueno, 
Os voy a poner un post clapkiano ya que muchos me habeías preguntado muchas cosas sobre bankera, si casi 'todo' está en el paper..


Recordemos que en la UE, existe libertad de movimiento de personas y CAPITALES, y
antes o después, iban a aparecer este tipo de nueva bancas o las que existen adaptarse, que son las FinTech 3.0 dónde se une la banca con cryptotokens.


*TIPS*

Cantidades mínimas para entrar, 1100 eur. (son 1000 pero por si acaso) en Btc, Dash, Eth y Nem o FIAT
Para USA no estará disponible en la primera fase, solo residentes UE eso es bueno.
AML/KYC obviamente.. que le vamos a hacer..

1) 

Esto os dará servicios Premium

a) Tarjeta de débito free recargable en Btc, Dash, Eth y Nem
b) Código IBAN internacional pero dentro de la UE (hoy, no se si será país de la UE o de UK aún.
c) Estos 2 servicios disponibles ya en Septiembre o en Octubre.

2)

Préstamos y Depósitos, con rendimientos superiores a los que da la banca española 


3) 
Productos de inversión
Fondos de inversión en cryptos (para el que no quiere complicarse)

(Este servicio acaba de arrancarlo un banco suizo)


4)
Los beneficios se van a repartir entre los poseedores de token, que implica esto, que 
será un buen método de tener rentas pasivas, y el reparto de estos será semanal.
Al estilo de PoS, MasterNode. Irá relacionado en función del uso de su token en las operativas del banco.
(al estilo de ripple) pero con orientación de reparto de beneficios hacia los inversores, como las acciones.

5)
Hay de advisors, 2 diputados de la UE. (Lixtos que diría Divad)


*CONTRAS*

Si no tienes la clave privada bajo tu tutela de las cryptos...

Conseguirán licencia bancaria TOTAL se estima el año 2019-20, pero con las 2 que tienen pueden dar todos los servicios menos depósitos y préstamos.
--

El lunes por la tarde se abre la compra, durante un mes, (lo que diga el Wpaper) 
a los muchos que me habéis pedido la invitación, me tomaré unas cañas a vuestra salud.
De nada!

Para pelotazos, que me habéis preguntado, pues hay mucho supply, y tiene su razón de ser pero el servicio de tener una tarjeta de débito free e IBAN para mi prevalece el ser 'accionista'.

Good luck


----------



## VictorW (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno,
> Os voy a poner un post clapkiano ya que muchos me habeías preguntado muchas cosas sobre bankera, si casi 'todo' está en el paper..
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Claudius, así da gusto... 
Un apunte, puedes ir a la preICO desde 0.01€,lo pregunté directamente en su Slack. Eso sí, sin servicios premium.


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Gracias Claudius, así da gusto...
> Un apunte, puedes ir a la preICO desde 0.01€,lo pregunté directamente en su Slack. Eso sí, sin servicios premium.



coño...... para comprar 10 eur... 


[youtube]5zHSZSs4JmY[/youtube]



Spoiler



[youtube]z-OjNw7CM9o[/youtube]


----------



## impacto (27 Ago 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Podéis dar una opinión sobre lisk?Y algún rango de precio para entrar fuerte y aguantarlos? Gracias!



Que no parece el momento para entrar, esta altisimo... pero claro seguro que la mayoria no querra salir ahora así que no se ... Si quieres que sea Lisk y piensas Holdear a largo plazo cualquier precio es bueno, pero claro tienes que creer firmemente en el proyecto y estarte dispuesto a aguantartelas dos años con perdidas si asi fuese el caso, Si yo fuese tu, ahora no entraba, esta en un pumpazo tremendo, pero claro y si mañana vale 30?? al más puro estilo NEO... pero si baja tendras más coins... Por que quieres entrarle a Lisk?? Y acabamos antes. 
Opinion?? Un miniEthereum con potencial y que ya esta con las pilas puestas, la clave en Lisk es que es europea, y eso tira a mucha gente, Tipica cripto de cuando las ICOs eran para cuatro tios muy espabilados (Basicamente gente de BITCOIN, los reconoceras, son los que tenian BTC pero estan a favor de las alts, que grandes, lo hicieron dos veces.. o tres.. o cuatro jajajaj) que se lo llevaban bien puesto, los que aguantaron hasta hoy... puffff


----------



## thanthalas (27 Ago 2017)

Pues eso,que me parece un proyecto interesante lo que he leído,ser europea es un plus.Y aunque sé que ha tenido una subida tremenda,algunos proyectos se me han escapado como Mónaco que parecía que 5 dólares era ya demasiado y ahí sigue para arriba.


----------



## impacto (27 Ago 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Pues eso,que me parece un proyecto interesante lo que he leído,ser europea es un plus.Y aunque sé que ha tenido una subida tremenda,algunos proyectos se me han escapado como Mónaco que parecía que 5 dólares era ya demasiado y ahí sigue para arriba.



Si es a nivel de especulación, lo interpreto así por lo que dices de Monaco, no es un buen momento para entrar en Lisk, no porque no te vaya a dar un retorno de la ostia, pero con ese pumpazo dado, el tren de la especulación se escapo, si hiciese desde ahora un x3, se pone 7 en el Mercado x capitalización, si Monaco hace desde ahora un x3 se pone Nivel: EOS-TenX, que al final seria donde parece que le va tocar acabar... en precios unos 48 E x token... veo más posible que Monaco se haga un x3 que se lo haga Lisk... dicho esto... que se lo haga la que sea jajaja, no se, todo es una cuestión de perspectivas y expectativas.

Añado: Mismo objetivo que Monaco es TKN y esta ahí con mas posibilidades de hacerse un x3 que las dos que has comentado, otra equipo que va a su ritmo... esperando acontecimientos...:fiufiu:


----------



## thanthalas (27 Ago 2017)

Soy muy nuevo en esto.Especular esta bien aprender,pero mi objetivo principal es el de acumular proyectos prometedores como esos dos,aunque de momento solo estoy holdeando top5.Gracias por tu respuesta,muy clarificadora y concreta.


----------



## VictorW (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> coño...... para comprar 10 eur...
> 
> 
> [youtube]5zHSZSs4JmY[/youtube]
> ...



Jajjajaa pues tienes mucha razón... 
Entraré con 1 ETH en la preICO, y como somos leones, con 3/4 más en la ICO. 

Alguna ICO de otra crypto más interesante??


----------



## Kukulkam (27 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Jajjajaa pues tienes mucha razón...
> Entraré con 1 ETH en la preICO, y como somos leones, con 3/4 más en la ICO.
> 
> Alguna ICO de otra crypto más interesante??



Hola chicos, se necesita invitacion para bankera? Ya me he echo la cuenta en spectrocoin pero ko veo info de comprar los bnk

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Anda anda, si de 4500 ya no creo que suban, los MN de pivx son más baratos.  Tu que eres experto en los wallet de pivx. :XX:
> 
> La pena que me da, es quien me halla leído cuando Dash estaba a menos de 2 o 3 dígitos, hubiera investigado, y no se hubiera dejado convencer por los cantos de sirena, hoy, quizás, ya tendría la independencia financiera que estimó paketazo. Y en 8 meses!!! Eso no lo dan las matildes. :XX:
> 
> ...



Hablar de locuras en este mercado es un poco osado.

No hace ni un año que Dash se movía errante a menos de 10$, ETH aburrida por debajo de 1$, Monero más de lo mismo...¡¿locura?!

Parece que loco debería de volverse el que no lo supo ver a tiempo, y al menos invertir entonces un puñado de $...tampoco hacía falta tirar la casa por la ventana.

Pongamos a ETH de ejemplo.

hubo tiempo y tiempo para ocmprar por debajo de 1$, pero pongamos que cualquiera que anduviera por este foro, metió 500$ en ETH cuando cotizaba a 1$...bien , la cuenta es sencilla, 500ETH

Esos que ahora vladrían al cambio 170.000$...suficiente para pagar la hipoteca del piso, mandar a los hijos a estudiar fuera, o incluso montar un pequeño/mediano negocio...o dejarlo ahí hasta que haga otro X2, X3...


La gente duda si entrar ahora en por ejemplo Dash...yo no puedo dar consejos de inversión a nadie, lo único que podemos hacer es mirar al pasado, o a compañeros de viaje con más experiencia, o analizar los eventos futuros ya programados.


Dash tiene un float 1/2 que BTC, un chart impresionantemente alcista, y su compañero mayor BTC capitaliza 27 veces su valor actual.

No se trata de hacerle sombra a nadie, si no de mirar el potencial de algo cara un futuro.


Llevo meses comentando que considero que Dash tiene futuro, si cumple su hoja de ruta debería extenderse su uso, que es lo que se busca en este mercado, y el resto...viene solo.

Quizá Evolution nos sorprenda o sea una gran cagada, pero con 30 developers currando me espero más bien lo primero.

Creo que no están dejando nada al azar, y por eso el perfir inversor de Dash es gente seria, y para muestra su red de masternodos, que no baja a pesar de la subida de precios.

¿cuantos de los que andamos por aquí no sucumbiríamos a vender sabiendo que MN vale ya 365.000$ ahora mismo?

Luego las votaciones de propuestas podrán gustarnos más o menos, pero si queremos cambiarlo, solo debemos de tener masternodos y decidir.

¡es que son muy caros!

sí, pero no lo eran tanto hace unos meses...a toro pasado todo parece diferente ¿verdad?

Yo mismo me quede fuera de uno por "listillo" y ahora me jodo y suspiro, pero bueno, tengo lo que tengo y vivo con ello.

¿hay más oportunidades ahí fuera?

Sin dudas, lo que no sé es si se verán de nuevo las revalorizaciones de algunas coins como Monero, ETH, el propio BTC...pero que se verán 10X o 20X es muy posible...solo hay que afinar y ser paciente.

Ryan Taylor, CEO de Dash, vaticino no hace tanto los 1000$ para Dash...y por entonces rondaba los 80$...hoy parece que ya hay más crédulos que lo ven posible...

La locura de estos micromercados es algo que no había visto en mis 25 años de experiencia en los mercados...si acaso los apalancamientos con derivados...pero allí, había que saber lepe, hilar fino, y tener mucha tela por si errabas el movimiento...aquí, parece un juego de niños, y eso en ocasiones me sigue haciendo dudar.

Veremos que pasa.

Un saludo, suerte, y cabeza.


----------



## VictorW (27 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Hola chicos, se necesita invitacion para bankera? Ya me he echo la cuenta en spectrocoin pero ko veo info de comprar los bnk
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



No se necesita invitación, 
http://bankera.com

Yo me registré en el slack y leí el white paper. Tienes 1 mes para entrar e la preICO, a ver que pasa...


----------



## impacto (27 Ago 2017)

Y esa sensación del criptoinversor... que siempre le parece que: o tenia que haberle metido más o... no le metió lo suficiente... jajaja


----------



## VictorW (27 Ago 2017)

Alguien sabe donde ver el free float de las cryptos?? 
Me interesa saber el de Iota, el % que se guardan los desarrolladores. Quiero entrar fuerte pero tengo algunas dudas...
Gracias


----------



## Pimlico (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Anda anda, si de 4500 ya no creo que suban, los MN de pivx son más baratos.  Tu que eres experto en los wallet de pivx. :XX:
> 
> La pena que me da, es quien me halla leído cuando Dash estaba a menos de 2 o 3 dígitos, hubiera investigado, y no se hubiera dejado convencer por los cantos de sirena, hoy, quizás, ya tendría la independencia financiera que estimó paketazo. Y en 8 meses!!! Eso no lo dan las matildes. :XX:
> 
> ...



No vi ese mensaje de paketazo sobre la independencia financiera, podeis repetirlo?


----------



## alea (27 Ago 2017)

Hola, a mi no me hagais mucho caso que soy muy novato, pero echad un vistazo al gráfico de next, yo creo que viene subidon...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Ago 2017)

Alguna opinión acerca de OmiseGo?


----------



## thanthalas (27 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Hola chicos, se necesita invitacion para bankera? Ya me he echo la cuenta en spectrocoin pero ko veo info de comprar los bnk
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



En Spectrocoin,dentro del exchange aparecen los tokens que se podran comprar mañana a partir de las 12AM,que me corrijan si estoy equivocado.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2017)

Pimlico dijo:


> No vi ese mensaje de paketazo sobre la independencia financiera, podeis repetirlo?



No fue un mensaje como tal, fueron alusiones subliminales, tanto por mi parte como por parte Claudius, que fue quién más insistió en el tema.

El propio Claudius aseguró no hace tanto, que estabamos ante la posibilidad de decidir nuestro destino si jugabamos bien las cartas.

Incluso recuerdo a Negro Futuro comentar algo sobre que podíamos trabajar el resto de nuestras vidas para otros como "esclavos" o pararnos a observar, aprender y tomar nuestras propias decisiones hacia la libertad financiera y personal...las señales estaban sobre la mesa.


Mis alusiones en concreto sobre Dash, pero valdrían para otras muchas fueron claras entonces.

Bansándonos en la velovidad de crecimiento de cryptoworld y extrapolado a una coin que logre el éxito, se necesitarían unos 2 años para transformar unos miles de euros en más de un millón.

Es evidente que el crecimiento exponencial de este mercado es impresionante, pero si lo comparamos con la masa monetaria mundial, no somos nada "como explica el maestro *clapham*"

Algo que para él es un handicap, y para mi una virtud, pues quiere decir que todavía no ha saltado lal iebre, y por lo tanto los que compren ahora son early adopters en su mayoría...sería com como comprar BTC a 200$ como símil.

Si está dentro de este mercado el 0,25% de la población mundial (es una estimación a "ojo")...imaginad que de verdad se empieza a usar, y a implementar en webs como forma de pago aceptado (botones con BTC, ETH, Dash... para ocmprar música, ropa, software...)

Solo escaneando un código de barras con nuestro wallet todo listo...incluso más rápido que pay pal...y más seguro y contrastado.

Si llegamos a ese punto *Clapham* se habrá convertido en un desgraciado económico, pero feliz terrateniente poseedor de un chevy y latas de atun, a parte de varias monedas de plata ennegrecidas...

La independencia financiera tomando $ como referencia creo que la fijamos por aquí en torno a los 2 millones de $, si no recuerdo mal...ya hay varios compañeros que han rebasado esa cuantía en el foro de BTC hace tiempo, supieron tomar bien sus decisiones, y las mantuvieron firmes...hoy viven su sueño, y puden dedicar su vida a cosas mejores que encajar en el sistema.

Estoy seguro que alguno más lo logrará, pero cada vez menos y a un costo mayor...sea como sea, creo que merece la pena llevar un boleto "de nuevo hago alusión a la lotería de Clapham y sus 800 boletos".

Que no toca...bueno, pero al menos no lloraremos por no haberlo intentado.

Ojo, nada de meter más de lo necesario...como he dicho, con 500$ se pudo hacer, yo no metería a día de hoy más de un 5% de mi riqueza personal en la busqueda de un pelotazo que no conozco a fondo...y aquí, conocer algo a fondo es casi imposible.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No fue un mensaje como tal, fueron alusiones subliminales, tanto por mi parte como por parte Claudius, que fue quién más insistió en el tema.



Era más curiosidad de un muestreo por saber las opiniones de la gente cual era su cifra, la curiosidad.. mató al Claudius. hehe


----------



## Divad (27 Ago 2017)

Sabiendo que desde el 1988 nos han avisado de que el FIAT se irá a la mierda...

Dónde es mejor guardar tú dinero?

En el banco o en el colchón no da ninguna rentabilidad y en el caso de que los listos decidan purificar el FIAT... Pues eso, te quedas sin NADA.

Con las tarjetas como Mónaco y otras tantas que han salido y saldrán para repartir la carga de tx van a crear una estampida a criptolandia, además de que algunas por nombre (Mónaco) tendrán un mayor valor respecto a otras.

Analizando la diarrea mental de Clapham... No solo intenta marear al personal a no saber donde entrar, sino que su rol es intentar que entre la menor cantidad de personas posibles en la actualización del sistema que estamos aceptando.

Bancos y gobiernos no hacen nada contra el nuevo sistema porque están dentro y por ello lo permiten los mismos bancos a la hora de hacer las transferencias. De lo contrario bien que podrían denegar las transferencias a las exchanges... Y no lo hacen...

Aunque el sistema nuevo tuviese una gran corrección... Solo pierde quien ser caga y vende.

Podemos usar tranquilamente criptolandia como refugio y hacernos pajas mientras no paran de subir su valor. Qué necesitas leureles? Pues te haces una transferencia y en 24h lo tienes...

Ahora saltarán que si Hacienda y la madre que los parió... Hacienda dejará de tener sentido al igual que todas las garrapatas vividoras.

En 2-3 semanas veremos un maricón el último por entrar en criptolandia y los que se queden fuera tendrán una RBU














Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hoppe (28 Ago 2017)

Cuanto más os leo, más me doy cuenta que no tengo ni puñetera idea de economía e inversiones..... Tal vez (bueno, seguro) por ello no es materia fundamental en la escuela, no interesa que la plebe aprenda estos temas. Pero bueno, nunca es tarde para aprender.

Por ello tengo la duda.... Ahora mismo tengo un beneficio en mi cartera de criptos de un 30% sobre la inversión, y no sé si reinvertir esos beneficios en otras criptos de interés, o bien dejarlos que sigan generando rentas.... Difícil decisión.

Por otro lado, acabo de ver una nueva Coín listada en coinmarquetcap, Tierion. Por lo que he investigado, se basa en un tipo de certificado, firma digital, basada en blockchain, para cualquier documento, archivo, ... Y por lo visto están colaborando con Philips y Microsoft, por lo que creo que puede tener tirón. ¿Como la veis?


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

@hoppe: TNT (nombre explosivo:XX y está a 0.220571. Me tiro de cabeza!

Tierion - Blockchain Proof Engine | API


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

TNT perfecta para que una ballena se coma los ceros y le daré las gracias por su generosidad


----------



## Superoeo (28 Ago 2017)

El proceso para entrar en Bankera entonces sería enviar mañana ETHs a la wallet que activen durante la PreICO, no? Serán de estas locuras que entrarán solo las transacciones de los primeros 2 minutos?

La verdad es que pinta bastante bien esta. Nunca he entrado en una ICO antes, pero esta vez me llama bastante.

Luego, cuanto tardan en listar Bankera en exchanges? O como suelen funcionar estas cosas?

Y en esta ocasión por qué interesa entrar en ICO? Es decir, al salir en Exchanges no será como otras ocasiones en las que el precio ase desploma desde de lo marcado en la ICO? (Haciendo todo ese proceso inutil)

El tema de la card te la dan solo metiendo los 1000€ en la ICO o también teniendo tokens por ese valor luego comprandolos cuando los listen?


----------



## species8472 (28 Ago 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> El proceso para entrar en Bankera entonces sería enviar mañana ETHs a la wallet que activen durante la PreICO, no? Serán de estas locuras que entrarán solo las transacciones de los primeros 2 minutos?
> 
> La verdad es que pinta bastante bien esta. Nunca he entrado en una ICO antes, pero esta vez me llama bastante.
> 
> ...



ETH, BTC y un par de monedas más se pueden usar en Spectrocoin


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Mirando lo sucedido en la chapa de putincoin, los que estén con las chapas de ETH tendrán su pastel tras el cambio a PoS.

Incluye también las diferentes chapas que tenga ligada a la clave? 8: x2 de regalo por todas las chapas que llegues a tener? Será posible? ienso:


> SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> NAME: PutinCoin
> 
> ...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Ago 2017)

Hola hoppe,hola Divad, yo también he entrado en TNT. Los habéis dejado en ether delta o lo habéis podido pasar a Myetherwallet. Si es lo segundo, me podéis explicar como, estoy un poco pez. Gracias.


----------



## silverbio (28 Ago 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Hola hoppe,hola Divad, yo también he entrado en TNT. Los habéis dejado en ether delta o lo habéis podido pasar a Myetherwallet. Si es lo segundo, me podéis explicar como, estoy un poco pez. Gracias.



Desde ether delta...y en la linea de TNT le das a withdraw por el total de TNT que tienes...te pasaran de Ether delta a Wallet...(la columna de al lado)
cuando los tengas en el Wallet....le das a transfer...metes tu address de MEW y el total de TNT a transferir....y en nada deberias verlos en tu cuenta...

si no los vieras igual tienes que customizar el token....metes el Address el símbolo y los decimales...

saludos.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2017)

_* Litecoin* *ofrece* mejoras asociadas a los* micropagos* realizados *a través de Lightning Network*: *comisiones que rondan los 15 centavos de dólar, que superan en rendimiento tanto a Bitcoin como a cualquier sistema de pago de tarjetas de crédito.*


*Lisk *está basada en una plataforma que soporta en sus capas superiores desarrollos de Javascript, permitiendo el diseño de aplicaciones relacionadas con la industria de los videojuegos, las ventas o el financiamiento. Lisk permite la creación de una economía basada en la tokenización de proyectos, al mismo tiempo que *utiliza sidechains para evitar el congestionamiento de los canales centrales en una blockchain.* _

Litecoin y Lisk alcanzan máximos históricos y capitalizan $4 mil millones | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Lonchafinister (28 Ago 2017)

Ojo Monaco (MCO) va como un cohete y el día 31 anuncian posible acuerdo con Visa para sacar las tarjetas, de ser así irá to the moon.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (28 Ago 2017)

Lonchafinister dijo:


> Ojo Monaco (MCO) va como un cohete y el día 31 anuncian posible acuerdo con Visa para sacar las tarjetas, de ser así irá to the moon.



Tengo 22 comprados a 0.00294600, no se si vender parte de los DASH que tengo para entrar con más...

Y mira que avisaron ya por aquí el tema del to the moon de fin de mes, pero me da respeto estar cayendo en un FOMO de libro.


----------



## Bucanero (28 Ago 2017)

Solo queria agradeceros a los que estais llevando el hilo hacía adelante por vuestras aportaciones. Estoy aprendiendo mucho de ustedes. Este hilo y el de la evolucion del oro son los únicos practicamente que por ahora leo. Mucha calidad y decir que ya entre el año pasado con un poco y que la gente se anime aunque sea con una cantidad modesta porque creo que este es el futuro pero eso si que esten dispuestos a perderlo todo porque sino se sufre mucho el ver subir y bajar todo tanto y tan rapido. Ademas de ser una inversion que puede fracasar porque en mi opinión aun tiene que popularizarse pero creo que eso en un par de años va a cambiar.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Lonchafinister (28 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Tengo 22 comprados a 0.00294600, no se si vender parte de los DASH que tengo para entrar con más...
> 
> Y mira que avisaron ya por aquí el tema del to the moon de fin de mes, pero me da respeto estar cayendo en un FOMO de libro.



Dicen que hay que comprar en los rumores y vender en las noticias...


----------



## thanthalas (28 Ago 2017)

Parece que los foreros Impacto y Divad no iban desencaminados con estas altcoins asociadas a tarjetas como Monaco y Tokencard....


----------



## serlec (28 Ago 2017)

Spectrocoin caído una hora antes de la ICO y con mis ETH enviados al monedero :-(


----------



## thanthalas (28 Ago 2017)

Estoy igual tambien,me recuerda a la web de bitmain cuando ponen a la venta nuevos mineros....


----------



## Coldago (28 Ago 2017)

Acabo de encontrar este link donde algunos dicen que BANKERA es Scam, no se si Claudius que tiene más experiencia en esto, nos puede dar más luz. 

Bankera Scam project by Vytautas Karalevi ius & Mantas Mockevi ius


----------



## michinato (28 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pongamos a ETH de ejemplo.
> 
> hubo tiempo y tiempo para ocmprar por debajo de 1$, pero pongamos que cualquiera que anduviera por este foro, metió 500$ en ETH cuando cotizaba a 1$...bien , la cuenta es sencilla, 500ETH
> 
> Esos que ahora vladrían al cambio 170.000$...suficiente para pagar la hipoteca del piso, mandar a los hijos a estudiar fuera, o incluso montar un pequeño/mediano negocio...o dejarlo ahí hasta que haga otro X2, X3...



El que hizo eso, cuando vio que la cotización subía a 4$ se tiró de los pelos por no haber invertido más que 500$ a menos de 1$. 

En ese momento tuvo que afrontar una decisión:


Vender a 4$, sacar un buen rendimiento de x4 y pegarse unas vacaciones con 2000$.
No tocarlo, hacer hodl y ver que pasaba en el futuro. 
Pensar: Joder, la vez anterior la cagué por haber metido solo 500$. Aunque ahora me de rabia pagar más, creo que merece la pena comprar otro poco. Venga, ahora voy a meter 1000$, aunque me de solo para 250ETH.


Lo bueno es que no hay decisiones correctas o incorrectas. Cada uno debe seguir su camino sin arrepentirse, sintiéndose bien consigo mismo porque entiende los motivos por que hizo las cosas en cada momento.

Quizás el que se fue de vacaciones pudo conocer a un buen amigo, encontrarse a sí mismo o simplemente descansar y ver lugares hermosos durante 15 días.

Negrofuturo diría algo sabio sobre la vida, pero yo no tengo su capacidad de encadenar palabras bonitas.





impacto dijo:


> Y esa sensación del criptoinversor... que siempre le parece que: o tenia que haberle metido más o... no le metió lo suficiente... jajaja



Esa sensación puede ser instintiva, pero tras aplicarle un poco de reflexión, que esto sea lo peor que nos pase.


----------



## serlec (28 Ago 2017)

Coldago dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar este link donde algunos dicen que BANKERA es Scam, no se si Claudius que tiene más experiencia en esto, nos puede dar más luz.
> 
> Bankera Scam project by Vytautas Karalevi ius & Mantas Mockevi ius



Pues no tiene buena pinta y la web caida a ver que pasa puede ser una buena putada...


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

Coldago dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar este link donde algunos dicen que BANKERA es Scam, no se si Claudius que tiene más experiencia en esto, nos puede dar más luz.
> 
> Bankera Scam project by Vytautas Karalevi ius & Mantas Mockevi ius



Siempre hay que tener cuidado.
No obstante, mira lo que ha posteado el nick, que es nuevo.
Y el propio CEO le reclicó enseguida.

También hay mucho post-adolescente que se encontró hace 6 años con unos cientos de btc, que hoy es una pasta, y empezaron a 'jugar' comprando mierdas, etc. Y si entró en spectrocoin, y no cumplío con las condiciones del servicio. Pues le pudieron retener la pasta. 

Por otro lado. Que la sede esté en UK o Lituania, de una empresa.

Si tenéis dudas, no compréis. Es como cuando vas a adelantar 3 camiones en una nacional, sino tienes un coche de menos de 10sg, te estás jugando la vida.


----------



## serlec (28 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Siempre hay que tener cuidado.
> No obstante, mira lo que ha posteado el nick, que es nuevo.
> Y el propio CEO le reclicó enseguida.
> 
> ...



Por ahora la web está caída he enviado mis ETH a spectrocoin, el proceso era enviar allí ETH y pasarlos a BNK me equivoco?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Por ahora la web está caída he enviado mis ETH a spectrocoin, el proceso era enviar allí ETH y pasarlos a BNK me equivoco?



Era de esperar... , es un exchange.


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Igual os interesa nodo ETH
Running MyEtherWallet w/ Your Own Personal Node | MyEtherWallet

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Albertezz (28 Ago 2017)

No meto en bankera ni vuestro dinero, y me da igual si sube despues de salir, pero es una ico HORRIBLE.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (28 Ago 2017)

Hshare otra nueva que entra de la nada casi al club del Bilion. Yo creo que ni estando uno 24x7 puede estar al tanto de todo lo nuevo que va saliendo. Por lo que he leído en su web no veo grandes novedades y diría que no hay ni wallet, pero aún así entra con casi 1.000.000 millones casi de la nada.


----------



## serlec (28 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> No meto en bankera ni vuestro dinero, y me da igual si sube despues de salir, pero es una ico HORRIBLE.



Supongo que podrías argumentar esa opinión...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cococo42 (28 Ago 2017)

Buenas,

permitidme una pregunta un poco tonta... tengo algo metido en ETH y en XMR (procedente de minado con GPUs) y me gustaría comenzar a cambiar entre algunas otras que puedan parecer prometedoras... ¿como lo hacéis? en el wallet que uso solo tengo posibilidad de cambiar entre las más míticas (ni siquiera está XMR)... así que entiendo que utilizáis algún tipo de exchange online, ¿no? ¿me podríais aconsejar alguna? ¿suelen aceptar ETH o XMR o primero cambiais a BTC?

Gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## Albertezz (28 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Supongo que podrías argumentar esa opinión...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



por supuesto, solo te voy a dar dos datos:

750 Millones de euros que piden los señoritos
10 mil millones de tokens.

Imaginate el market cap con el que va a salir, realmente crees que va a tener muuucho espacio para revalorizarse? olvidaros de hacer un x5, ni un x3 diría yo de aqui a 2 o 3 años. 
Por que aqui la mayoria de foreros se olvida de que esto no son acciones, esto va de tokens y monedas y de que la forma de ganar dinero es que se revaloricen, y que muy poquitas monedas llegan al Billón de euros en marketcap, cuando una moneda sale tan cerquita, malo, muy malo, porque las opciones de marcarte un x10,x100 o x1000 son casi imposibles.

Quedaros con este dato: las mejores icos son las que menos dinero piden y después las que no consiguen todo el dinero que piden, obviamente asumiendo que la ico que se analice tenga un buen proyecto detrás.
La historia de las icos está llena de proyectos de puta madre con icos de autentica mierda, que se han ido al garete precisamente por ejecutar mal la ico.

A mi por mucho que me guste el proyecto de bankia, perdon, bankera, si invierto es para ganar dinero YO, y con un marketcap taaaan gordo y con tantos millones de tokens existentes lo veo muy dificil.


----------



## species8472 (28 Ago 2017)

Pues está spectrocoin caido....


----------



## Bafumat (28 Ago 2017)

Monaco to the moon


----------



## bizkaiarober (28 Ago 2017)

El wallet/exchange de waves anda como el culo, hablando mal.
Muestra el saldo que tengo cuando le da la gana, cuando no le da la gana me pone 0.

Le pasa a alguien más con waves?

Voy a vender la miseria que tengo porque no me gusta nada.
Ya me resultó complicado comprar en su día, en su propio exchange, y ahora esto...

Edito: ayuda please, ya me muestra saldo 0 siempre, cómo va esto? El wallet es lite client 0.437a

Ya está, lo he conseguido.


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Cuántos más seamos, más reiremos


----------



## serlec (28 Ago 2017)

Bafumat dijo:


> Monaco to the moon



LLevo desde las doce intentando recuperar los ETH de spectrocoin para meterlos en MCO y no hay manera ya llevo perdido un 20% de pump


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Al final la jugada habrá sido querer sacar un pelotazo a precio de ganga cuando la verdadera carrera se está disputando en Mónaco ienso::rolleye:

Me he metido en dos ICO y para que entrase no solo tenía que ser importante el proyecto Dent (telecomunicaciones - datos), la otra solo era para hacer la gracia (dentacoin :XX. Lo esencial es que el ingreso fuese directo, sin pasar por terceros 8:

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 17:00 ----------

Ahora que lo recuerdo, con la ico de bancor sucedió algo similar hasta había otra chapa que subía como la espuma. Pero dudo mucho que no se pudiera enviar desde mietherwallet (full gas) a la clave bankera ERC20. También puedes ser tú el nodo usando la misma web.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 17:10 ----------

En cualquier momento comenzarán los macro festivales en criptolandia.

Ethereum's 'Metropolis' Upgrade Could Still Be Months Away - CoinDesk

Recomendaría tomar posiciones y tenerlo todo guardado en vuestras carteras  pues hay que tener en cuenta que las exchanges pasarán a ser renovadas por el nuevo sistema y muy posiblemente el detonante sea un robo masivo en alguna exchange.


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> 750 Millones de euros que piden los señoritos
> 10 mil millones de tokens.



Así es. Espero que para ser una nueva entidad financiera de primer orden en la UE. (a ver si los 2 advisors miembros hacen bien de influencers entre sus compis parlamentarios).



Albertezz dijo:


> Imaginate el market cap con el que va a salir, realmente crees que va a tener muuucho espacio para revalorizarse? olvidaros de hacer un x5, ni un x3 diría yo de aqui a 2 o 3 años.



Lo mío es una decisión estratégica a medio plazo o largo plazo 3-5 años.
Como con los ripples.

Para cuando salga la directiva europea, entre 2017-8 más la normativa de la SEC en ICOs y lo que quieran meter.., ya veremos qué pasa, con todo lo que hay en el chiringo-espacio y sobretodo quien prevalece, a lo largo del tiempo, y quien cuelga el proyecto de startup cerrada porque no funcionó. Pero desde las Bahamas.. con los token matriz, pagando kaipiriñas. (Es lo que tiene jugar a emprendimientos sin seguridad jurídica).

Un dato, para los que se hallan leído el paper, duplican el token en la red de nem, y ethereum como GameCredits, si falla una red de smart-contracts, tienen backup. (Esa información, ya os la tenía que estar cobrando..) :XX: 

Y otro dato, lleva saturada la pre-ico desde las 11 de la mañana. 
No hay demanda..

Yo ya he comentado que quien quiera pumpeos, y salirse a nuestro bien amado Bitcoin para conservarlos a lo gollum no es su 'proyecto'.




Albertezz dijo:


> Por que aqui la mayoria de foreros se olvida de que esto no son acciones, esto va de tokens y monedas y de que la forma de ganar dinero es que se revaloricen, y que muy poquitas monedas llegan al Billón de euros en marketcap, cuando una moneda sale tan cerquita, malo, muy malo, porque las opciones de marcarte un x10,x100 o x1000 son casi imposibles.



Bueno qué consiga ser el banco Fintech referente en el Báltico, (Lituania,Letonia,Estonia) a mi me vale. 
Como poseedor del token, el 20% de los ingresos por operativa se reparten entre sus 'accionistas'. Creo que Bankia no llega a los 2 dígitos?
Además si quiero arrancar empresas en el báltico, voy a tener aparte de la *EDITO:*
_E-residencia en Estonia, este banco, si opera en los 3 países con oficinas, para 
el próximo año 'dicen' van a tener 200 personas trabajando, y en 3 años aspiran a tener 2000 (sino recuerdo mal). Esas cifras no las barajo yo para 3 países, así que a lo mejor quieren poner a la par de ING, y tener n oficinas en cada país de la UE, seguramente satélites del Báltico, Alemania hasta los países bajos, pasando por UK._

Y estos países en Europa son los más innovadores en nuevas tecnologías.., sobre todo Estonia, aunque le están siguiendo el resto.

La cuestión es el perfil de usuario que va a entrar, es lo que me interesa:

En esta fase de la pre-ico sector crypto-user, advisor, y amiguetes s.a. (UE parlaments members) ¿institucionales? ah! (y los compañeros incluído yo del burbuja.info  grandes capitales, de familias oligarcas burbujeras) :XX:

Pero en la ICO a ver que pasa... y que otros 'institucionales' siguen ya que de 1 ctm a céntimo y medio..

Yo siempre miro a las estrellas no a la luna..  ya se verá... son negocios.
A lo mejor el cohete se me gripa.


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Así es. Espero que para ser una nueva entidad financiera de primer orden en la UE. (a ver si los 2 advisors miembros hacen bien de influencers entre sus compis parlamentarios).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Divad dijo:


> Mirando lo sucedido en la chapa de putincoin, los que estén con las chapas de ETH tendrán su pastel tras el cambio a PoS.
> 
> Incluye también las diferentes chapas que tenga ligada a la clave? 8: x2 de regalo por todas las chapas que llegues a tener? Será posible? ienso:
> Mirando lo sucedido en la chapa de putincoin, los que estén con las chapas de ETH tendrán su pastel tras el cambio a PoS.
> ...


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Divad dijo:
> 
> 
> > Gracias por el dato de NEM y GameCredits, sabes si los tokens que están en la clave de ETH serán duplicados también?
> ...


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Divad dijo:
> 
> 
> > No entiendo la pregunta. :ouch:
> ...


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Claudius dijo:
> 
> 
> > Haciendo referencia al x2
> ...


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Si , horrorizado del optimismo ( sin justificacion ) de los moninos que piensan que estamos en el mundo de Oz .
> Es normal . El goy es optimista , iletrado ...analfabeto , curioso ( como el gato ) no tiene sentido comun , facilmente manipulable , carne de canon
> temeroso de Di-s y de todo pero optimista .
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El crash sera EPIC....como sueles decir....Solo hay que esperar Clapham, el tiempo (en el corto plazo) te dara la razon. 

**No hay tildes porque estoy en teclado configurado al ingles.***

Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## serlec (28 Ago 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> El crash sera EPIC....como sueles decir....Solo hay que esperar Clapham, el tiempo (en el corto plazo) te dara la razon.
> 
> ...



Mientras viene el crash Ripple otra vez +20% 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Divad dijo:
> 
> 
> > :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:
> ...


----------



## impacto (28 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Claudius dijo:
> 
> 
> > Haciendo referencia al x2
> ...


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Claudius dijo:
> 
> 
> > Cuando ETH haga el cambio a PoS,
> ...


----------



## impacto (28 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Claudius dijo:
> 
> 
> > De nada :rolleye:
> ...


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Divad dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues no lo se.. ienso:
> ...


----------



## Divad (28 Ago 2017)

Lo comparto por si hay festival
Lunyr joins the Enterprise Ethereum Alliance (EEA)


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham es objetivo ..Analitico y estrategico ...
> Le es irrelevante la propaganda bulgara .
> Y a dia de hoy el clapham solo ve una burbuja del tamano de
> la Catedral de ...da igual , todas son grandes .
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El mundo crypto se esta comportando igual a Wallstreet, al NYSE, al S&P, al NASDAQ....todo va como un cohete...la enfermedad de la burbuja. Y el crash va a ser tremendamente epic.

Si bien cuando las burbujas explotan, las inversiones se van de unos negocios a otros...en el caso de hoy cuando estalle la crisis, esa misma a la que George Soros y Waren Buffet esta apostando a que se dara muy pronto....y que parte de la deuda la tienen las industrias de las nuevas tecnologias....pues...no hay mas que decir. Por que creer que las cryptos no se van a ver afectadas cuando el valor de las acciones de Amazon, Apple, Google Microsoft bajen tremendamente?

Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham es objetivo ..Analitico y estrategico ...
> Le es irrelevante la propaganda bulgara .
> Y a dia de hoy el clapham solo ve una burbuja del tamano de
> la Catedral de ...da igual , todas son grandes .
> ...



Pero clapki no compraste en pre-segwit? 4$ era buen precio, o en albor de las batallas bitcoin en Julio? 

Así no vas a salir de tener que limpiar el chevy asiduamente de tierra de los pepinos. :Baile:


----------



## species8472 (29 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pero a ver alma de cantaro
> El clapham no es como tu . El clapham es bipedo y usa su cortex cerebral
> Los cuadrupedos piensan a dos horas vista ...
> Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que
> ...



No te fies solo por las wallets de los más grandes. Cada vez hay más gente entrando, pero gente con 1.000 euros, no grandes ballenas. Esta gente mantiene el BTC en el exchange porque por 2.000 euros que han metido a ver que pasa y si los pierdo los perdí no se van a poner ver como hacer cold storage e instalar wallets en sus ordenadores. Piensan y les comprendo que es más facil que se les rompa el ordenador que el exchange quiebre.


----------



## Claudius (29 Ago 2017)

Tenx + Dash en Singapur

La unión hace la fuerza. 
Antes de la grandiosa ICO Tenx fue prefinanciado por Dash. Qué lo chepan.
Ahora de reuniones. :fiufiu:


----------



## Divad (29 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Tenx + Dash en Singapur
> 
> La unión hace la fuerza.
> Antes de la grandiosa ICO Tenx fue prefinanciado por Dash. Qué lo chepan.
> Ahora de reuniones. :fiufiu:



Qué poco me sorprende que se lleven bien DASH - TenX (ETH) 8::rolleye:

Has visualizado a Dash en Bancor? :rolleye::XX:


----------



## Divad (29 Ago 2017)

Twitter

::


----------



## Claudius (29 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué poco me sorprende que se lleven bien DASH - TenX (ETH) 8::rolleye:
> 
> Has visualizado a Dash en Bancor? :rolleye::XX:



No, pero si en Bankera.  :fiufiu:


----------



## tio_argyle (29 Ago 2017)

La wallet de district0x (DNT) ya está en Bittrex en pruebas o mantenimiento o lo que sea, pero ahí aparece. No ha habido anuncio ni nada creo... pero la wallet ahí está.


----------



## Carlos T. (29 Ago 2017)

*Bitcoin alcanza la capitalización de mercado de Paypal*







Bitcoin alcanza la capitalización de mercado de Paypal


----------



## michinato (29 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Con la chapa Putincoin han compensado a los que estaban en el PoW
> => 50 Million For Old Chain to new Chain Converters.
> 
> Cuando ETH haga el cambio a PoS, todos recibiremos el premio extra al cambio. Ya que tenemos como precedente la chapa de Putin.
> ...




Eso no va a ser así. 

¿Deduces que Ethereum va tomar una política o seguir un camino particular porque Putincoin haya hecho algo? (la palabra shitcoin se inventó para definir mierdas como putincoin)


Cuando llegue el cambio de ETH a PoS, alguien podría decidir forkearla, pero no tendría mucho sentido, porque ya existe ETC que va a seguir siendo PoW. 

En cualquier caso, aunque se ejecutase un nuevo fork, no vas a tener el doble de ETH, tendrías una altcoin llamémosla ETF (Ethereum Fork) que valdrá una mínima parte de lo que vale ETH, y cualquier token sobre ella menos aún. Los diferentes ICOs/proyectos se han asentado sobre Ethereum porque confían en Vitalik, en los desarrolladores o lo que sea, si decidieran que su token está mejor en otra cadena se habrían ido de inicio a ETC.

El truco de los forks y los peces no va a funcionar muchas veces más, y a largo plazo las pérdidas por hacer un fork serán mayores que los beneficios. 



Casi todos tus razonamientos planteados en el hilo (que si el plan de los listos, conspiraciones, etc) me recuerdan a la cargociencia que describía Feynman. Esto resumiéndolo consistía en que los indígenas de islas del pacífico no entendían la tecnología y llegaban a conclusiones erróneas de porqué los aviones occidentales aterrizaban allí en ocasiones. También era curioso lo que hacían después para intentar invocarles de vuelta.

Cargo cult - Wikipedia



Cuando cualquier cosa sirve para justificar tus ralladas mentales para mí hay algo que no funciona. Si sube, porque es lo que quieren los listos, si baja porque están acumulando más. Es como un dogma parecido a la religión: si el enfermo vive es que Dios ha decidido salvarle, si muere lo justifican con que Dios ha decidido que muera. 


Hasta un loco puede acertar la opción ganadora aunque sea por las razones equivocadas. Suerte que has creído que el plan de los listos es ETH, que es un proyecto extraordinario.


----------



## impacto (29 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Eso no va a ser así.
> 
> ¿Deduces que Ethereum va tomar una política o seguir un camino particular porque Putincoin haya hecho algo? (la palabra shitcoin se inventó para definir mierdas como putincoin)
> 
> ...



Tu puedes creer en esto como un nuevo paradigma, o puedes no creer, eso es cosa tuya.

De todas maneras no tiene que ver el fork por lo que comentas, obviamente si se cambia de PoW a PoS, haya o no haya fork, se debe recompensar a los holders... es que si no... sino recompensan están tirando una moneda al aire para su coin... y empezando la congelación... ya no valga nada...

No tiene nada que ver con un fork, y por cierto... durante muchísimo tiempo.. ETHEREUM para muchísimos fue una supershitcoin... pregunta por los hilos de BTC...


----------



## Claudius (29 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué poco me sorprende que se lleven bien DASH - TenX (ETH) 8::rolleye:



No tiene que ver mucho con eth.. más que usar su tecnología para su operativa de negocio.

TenX para sacar su producto hizo 2 campañas de 'crowfunding 3.0'

a) Pidió fondos a Dash, comprometiéndose por contrato a crear sinergias a cambio de financiación.

b) 2 meses después al aparecer el boom ICO en eth, levantó la suya en el preciso momentum'' y su recaudación, lo petó.

Es un proyecto que se debería de poner de ejemplo en escuelas de negocios de como levantar una empresa tecnológica y recaudar 'dinero digital' en 3 meses. Dinero que sirve para pagar la operativa de funcionamiento de cualquier empresa hoy en día. (Aviso a cyber-navegantes..).

Y digo empresa, porque ya tiene un parque de clientes creciente, y empezando a hacer acuerdos estratégicos.

Un ejemplo a seguir, para ideas futuras de negocio para la nueva era que se avecina. :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 16:36 ----------




impacto dijo:


> ETHEREUM para muchísimos fue una supershitcoin... pregunta por los hilos de BTC...



Yo ya he llegado a la conclusión después de los años, que nada es una shitcoin, si la base tecnológica que hay detrás está fundamentada y tiene lo más importante sinergias con el 'mundo real'. (Esto puedo ocurrir en el futuro, o ya en el momento como en TenX, que salió con token/producto).

Para prevalecer es lo único que se necesita. Luego está el tema tecnológico. Y lo más importante que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar, por sus bienes o servicios.

La revolución que se avecina en las finanzas mundiales es brutal. Van a aparecer muchos lehman brothers, banco popular, etc. por el camino.


----------



## thanthalas (29 Ago 2017)

El tema de la pre-ICO de Bankera como va?Entro alguien ya y compro BKN?


----------



## serlec (29 Ago 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> El tema de la pre-ICO de Bankera como va?Entro alguien ya y compro BKN?



Yo al final no entré, pero en la web puedes entrar en el chat de la comunidad y ver los comentarios, parece que está costando que lleguen los tokens, por lo que parece han colocado una buena cantidad.


----------



## impacto (29 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Yo ya he llegado a la conclusión después de los años, que nada es una shitcoin, si la base tecnológica que hay detrás está fundamentada y tiene lo más importante sinergias con el 'mundo real'. (Esto puedo ocurrir en el futuro, o ya en el momento como en TenX, que salió con token/producto).
> 
> ...



Opino igual que tú, pero hay mucha gente que años despues, y a pesar de haber cogido el primer tren, no lo pueden/saben/quieren entender, y llevo años defendiendo esa idea y me las han soltado, de todos los colores, he visto como se ridiculizaba Dash cuando estaba a 15, hablando de burbuja historica y que la caida seria epica, Ether a 8.. a 12... a 30... y te hablo de coins que en aquel momento ya se habian recuperado de inicios dubitativos y de algunos bugs... no se, las señales están ahí, el que quiera verlas... yo soy licenciado en ADE y llevo años viendo gráficas, esto es una grafica clara de burbuja economica, pero clarisima, parece que lo esta gritando, por que no saco la pasta?? Porque yo creo que esto es un nuevo paradigma, que las que triunfen, te garantizaran una vida de paz y tranquilidad, pero bueno aqui el que va montado y lleva mucha tralla encima eres tu.. sobre esto nos podrías ilustrar tu mucho mejor jejejej :rolleye:

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 18:26 ----------

Por cierto noticias de Artemine, ICO dice el maister que en las dos primeras semanas de septiembre será, luego... el precio de MIN.. farrote


----------



## Claudius (29 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> pero bueno aqui el que va montado y lleva mucha tralla encima eres tu.. sobre esto nos podrías ilustrar tu mucho mejor jejejej :rolleye:




Sobre montar y dar tralla, en pornhub ilustran mucho mejor.  
Yo solo entiendo un poco de hectáreas y de toneladas.


----------



## san_miguel (29 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Sobre montar y dar tralla, en pornhub ilustran mucho mejor.
> Yo solo entiendo un poco de hectáreas y de toneladas.



oye Claudius, tu que estás puesto en DASH. Sabes si Monaco (MCO) o PAY están asociadas con dash? Cual de las dos crees que tiene mas potencial, no se en que se diferencian.

Gracias y perdón por el asalto.

un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (29 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> oye Claudius, tu que estás puesto en DASH. Sabes si Monaco (MCO) o PAY están asociadas con dash? Cual de las dos crees que tiene mas potencial, no se en que se diferencian.
> 
> Gracias y perdón por el asalto.
> 
> un saludo.



No las sigo, a ver un compañero, escuché que algún token-tarjeta tenía rumores de acuerdos con VISA pero no recuerdo cual.


----------



## impacto (29 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo solo entiendo un poco de hectáreas y de toneladas.



que.... jajajajaja :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: jajajaja

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 19:06 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> No las sigo, a ver un compañero, escuché que algún token-tarjeta tenía rumores de acuerdos con VISA pero no recuerdo cual.



Al principio en ambas ICOs se publicito que les daria soporte Visa, primero TKN y lueco MCO, lo que pasa es que Visa le dijo a TKN que ellos no lo harian que no podian darle publicidad y les obligaron a quitar su marca, porque al parecer es que no se que ostia que da soporte a la tarjeta o alguna tecnologia relacionada es el mismo proveedor que se lo hace a VISA (usease lo mismo) pero, MCO un dia lo quitaron, yo ya ni me informe supuse algo parecido y es que a ambos les beneficio mucho para la ICO que su nombre se relacionara con VISA.
Lo de MCO bestial, es por la App, como funcione?? TE CAGAS abajo, si no va es complicado o hay un bug... terrible a tomar viento.
Y supongo que TKN deberia seguir el mismo camino, porque de esas con PLU, que no es lo mismo porque es nfc y van paradisimos, pero TKN si le copia la app a MCO o por algun casual su app fuese mejor... :ienso:


----------



## pepeluilli (29 Ago 2017)

¿Por qué tiene tan poco volumen IOTA?

¿No parece algo realmente interesante? Micropagos y transacciones sin fees parece casi magia. ¿O igual no es tan bonito cuando se estrese el Tangle por ataques y/o uso intensivo?

Intento entender con este hilo pero se me escapa mucho: Iota sounds great, but how's the security? : Iota


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (29 Ago 2017)

Bueno, salí esta mañana de MCO con un 78% de ganancias, pero no sé... ando mosca aun con que saquen el APP, funcione y se vaya to the moon.

Sentimientos encontrados


----------



## impacto (29 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Bueno, salí esta mañana de MCO con un 78% de ganancias, pero no sé... ando mosca aun con que saquen el APP, funcione y se vaya to the moon.
> 
> Sentimientos encontrados



Si sacan la app y funciona la tendras en 100 pavos en nada... te la juegas pero...ya habrá demostrado más que el 97-98% de las coins... imaginate que mañana puedes ir a hacer la compra, sacar el movil y como si pagaras con la tarjeta... llevarte tu compra a casa y tu cuenta con medio monaco menos ( porque vale 100  ).. para eso esta Ethereum, para lo de TaaS, para esto... si va tirando todo para delante... ya tenemos bicharraco::

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 19:26 ----------




impacto dijo:


> Si sacan la app y funciona la tendras en 100 pavos en nada... te la juegas pero...ya habrá demostrado más que el 97-98% de las coins... imaginate que mañana puedes ir a hacer la compra, sacar el movil y como si pagaras con la tarjeta... llevarte tu compra a casa y tu cuenta con medio monaco menos ( porque vale 100  ).. para eso esta Ethereum, para lo de TaaS, para esto... si va tirando todo para delante... ya tenemos bicharraco::



En modo Claudius, te vas a un concesionario y pagas la harley con tarjeta, con un par de huevecillos jajajaja :


----------



## juli (29 Ago 2017)

Buenas.

*Acabo de bajarme de MNE / Minereum / *

La historia del ICO y el 1:10 con ETH ya no me da ninguna confianza...tal vez me haya colado, pero iba fuerte / compré barato , al inicio del rumor / y he preferido pájaro en mano.

Hasta hoy, sólo rumores y ninguna confirmación de ningún tipo sobre el ICO de marras, apariciones puntuales del dev en suhilo , pero nada "tangible" y hoy ha salido diciendo que el ICO estaba previsto para inicos/mediados de Septiembre...pero aún sin fecha. E inicios de Septiembre es pasado mañana.Lo dicho, igual me paso de desconfiado, pero estoy fuera. En cualquier caso, la comunicación ha sido , voluntaria o involuntariamente, pésima.

Como le dí cancha aquí en su día a lo bien que pntaba, le doy la misma cuando me da mala onda. Y además a color. 

Igual que requería juicio personal entrar, lo requeriría salir , pues ambas eran impresiones personales. Allá cada cual.

Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 20:54 ----------

_____________________________________________________________

*paketazo* / o alguien familiarizado con las fibonacci / por favor :

Tenía entendido que PIVX tenía una resistencia en 3,40...pero no lo sé seguro.

Cuál sería un punto bueno de compra ?

Gracias.


----------



## EDV (29 Ago 2017)

Waves va a ir to the moon

Burger King is using cryptocurrency as a loyalty program in Russia

Es coña, la noticia me ha hecho bastante gracia jaja.


----------



## kokoliso1 (29 Ago 2017)

Al parecer Syscoin va a montar Masternodes, puede que por eso esté subiendo tanto hoy...

Core Research and Development Update


----------



## hoppe (29 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> *paketazo* / o alguien familiarizado con las fibonacci / por favor :
> 
> Tenía entendido que PIVX tenía una resistencia en 3,40...pero no lo sé seguro.
> 
> ...



Con el móvil solo puedo mirar el par pivx/btc, no sé si te valdrá la respuesta.

Tiene un soporte muy fuerte en la zona de 35000 satoshis, por lo que es buena zona para entrar. Pero ojo que la linea de tendencia bajista es muy clara, por lo que si vuelve sobre los 50000 satoshis plantéate recoger la manta.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> *paketazo* / o alguien familiarizado con las fibonacci / por favor :
> 
> Tenía entendido que PIVX tenía una resistencia en 3,40...pero no lo sé seguro.
> 
> ...



2.7 y 2.4 pero a mi no me gusta la pinta que tiene


----------



## Claudius (29 Ago 2017)

Mi cacharro, me ha despertado de la siesta. Dice que Eth. Pero vamos, que recordad que es un cacharro.

(A pesar que btc, tirando). :ouch:


----------



## serlec (30 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mi cacharro, me ha despertado de la siesta. Dice que Eth. Pero vamos, que recordad que es un cacharro.
> 
> (A pesar que btc, tirando). :ouch:



Que cacharro es? Me iría bien uno de esos seguro que se equivoca menos que yo  

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (30 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> En modo Claudius, te vas a un concesionario y pagas la harley con tarjeta, con un par de huevecillos jajajaja :



Harley no, esos son trastos que hacen ruido para que se giren las rubias de minifalda. :XX:

La mía tiene cambio automático de levas, doble embrague, modos de conducción predictiva, ABS y alguna otra historieta.


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2017)

A monaco le veis mas recorrido? Y sibretodo tenx y tokencard, creeis que tienen potencial como monaco? 

Creo que para septiembre habian eventos para tenx, alguien sabe algo?

Joder monaco como subio la hija puta.


----------



## Divad (30 Ago 2017)

@michinato: tiene envidia porque se perdió el pelotazo de Bitcoin y ahora se está perdiendo el resto de criptolandia ::

Las tarjetas han sido mencionadas desde que salieron, incluso las añadí en el organigrama que comencé 
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulacion con ALTCOINS

Estaré una semana en modo lectura, tomen asiento y disfrutad de las corridas! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (30 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A monaco le veis mas recorrido? Y sibretodo tenx y tokencard, creeis que tienen potencial como monaco?
> 
> Creo que para septiembre habian eventos para tenx, alguien sabe algo?
> 
> Joder monaco como subio la hija puta.



En teoría la App aun no ha salido, yo salí (con beneficios entorno al 75 - 80 %) pero volví a entrar con más de lo que tenía antes. Veremos si ha sido una decisión acertada (ahora mismo estoy perdiendo pasta : o palmo más.


----------



## michinato (30 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @michinato: tiene envidia porque se perdió el pelotazo de Bitcoin y ahora se está perdiendo el resto de criptolandia ::
> 
> Las tarjetas han sido mencionadas desde que salieron, incluso las añadí en el organigrama que comencé
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulacion con ALTCOINS
> ...





Pelotazo o no pelotazo, al final son términos relativos. Hay gente que se cree que transformar 6700€ en 40000€ (x6) es un pelotazo, para mucha gente en bolsa un pelotazo es hacer un x2, pero en criptos aquí en el foro hay gente que ha hecho x30, x100 y quizás hasta x1000.


Para que te hagas una idea, sabiendo cuando has comprado, no considero que seas Early Adopter de ETH, yo sí.


Todo eso no quita que mi forma de verlo es que mientras no cambiemos las criptos por fiat lo que se tienen son beneficios potenciales, pero hasta que no se venda todo o se puedan usar mayoritariamente las criptos en el día a día será difícil evaluar los resultados.



También una recomendación, cuida un poco más tu privacidad. 

Si yo en 2 minutos he visto tu cara, sé tu nombre y apellidos, he visto vídeos de tus amigos, sé tus direcciones públicas, cuantos ETH y que tokens ERC20 tienes, en que exchanges tradeas y cuanto vas ganando es que estás haciendo algo mal. Porque como te dijo Negrofuturo posts atrás, Montoro u otros pueden querer su parte en el futuro.


Te lo digo con cariño por si quieres corregirlo, porque no creo que seas mala persona, es más creo que incluso en ideas sociales y políticas coincidiríamos bastante, pero el ego es tu peor enemigo.



Por último, mucha suerte, vamos en el mismo barco, simplemente no coincidimos en los motivos por los que estamos metidos en ETH.


----------



## Claudius (30 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A monaco le veis mas recorrido? Y sibretodo tenx y tokencard, creeis que tienen potencial como monaco?
> 
> Creo que para septiembre habian eventos para tenx, alguien sabe algo?
> 
> Joder monaco como subio la hija puta.



Me corrijo más arriba TenX ha entrado en el consorcio Enterprise Ethereum Alliance
(Los acuerdos estratégicos, se van firmando)


----------



## Divad (30 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Me corrijo más arriba TenX ha entrado en el consorcio Enterprise Ethereum Alliance
> (Los acuerdos estratégicos, se van firmando)



: : 

Se veía venir desde que se sacaron el nuevo juego de la manga con tal de no crearnos una 3GM 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## verti (30 Ago 2017)

Veo mucho rojo,clásica corrección de final de mes u otra cosaienso:


----------



## juli (30 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ... vamos en el mismo barco, simplemente no coincidimos en los motivos por los que estamos metidos en ETH.



Cuáles son los que te han atraído a tí ?





Claudius dijo:


> Me corrijo más arriba TenX ha entrado en el consorcio Enterprise Ethereum Alliance
> (Los acuerdos estratégicos, se van firmando)



Ese consorcio castuzo es piedra angular para hacer frente al canibalismo de Nakamoto, que de altruísta no tiene una mierda y no sólo de cara a la mafia bankster. Bitcoin es un compresor y capitalizador del desbarre fiat de primer orden.

Todo pasa por las inminentes actualizaciones de Ethereum. Y no por ETH en sí, que de altruísta, lo mismo de lo mismo, sino por lo que la multipolaridad favorezca la diversidad y la coexistencia de más proyectos lo suficientemente estancos a esta coyuntura de pura succión como para ir extendiendo sus respectivas propuestas blockchain.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 11:00 ----------




verti dijo:


> Veo mucho rojo,clásica corrección de final de mes u otra cosaienso:



Era clave llegar a inicio de mes, floreciente de fiat, sin disrrupciones. Le daba una ínima probabilidad por la promoción de la blockchain a su campaña expansiva de este otoño, que entrará ya abiertamente en la adpción masiva. / posición,, posición, posición.../

No ha podido de ser. Y de que se quede en una simple corrección de fin de mes, vamos hablando...

El Bicho necesita mucha carnaza para crecer.


----------



## michinato (30 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> vamos en el mismo barco, simplemente no coincidimos en los motivos por los que estamos metidos en ETH.​Cuáles son los que te han atraído a tí ?



Ethereum (al igual que Bitcoin) es una tecnología disrruptiva capaz de cambiar el futuro de la humanidad. Su equipo de desarrolladores son unos cracks.


----------



## Divad (30 Ago 2017)

verti dijo:


> Veo mucho rojo,clásica corrección de final de mes u otra cosaienso:



Toca sacar pasta para pegarte la fiesta en el FIAT... Hasta que salgan las tarjetas... ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 11:49 ----------

Gracias michinato por el interés de proteger mi identidad. Los caminos nos han unido por vías paralelas a diferencia de que me apuesto a que Montonto me comerá las pelotas cuando mueva todas las chapas a una criptoparaíso.




Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pugitito (30 Ago 2017)

(En primer lugar, perdon por no incluir tildes, escribo desde el extranjero)
Alguien ha participado en la ICO de ATB Coin? La fecha de lanzamiento es el 1 de Septiembre.
Me parece un proyecto bastante interesante. En resumen, es una version mejorada de Bitcoin en muchos aspectos. Incluye Offline codes, segregated witness, lightning network, cloud mining y smart contracts.
Otro punto a tener en cuenta es de que se trata de uno de los pocos proyectos con sede en USA, y tiene un equipo con componentes con dilatada experiencia.
La pagina web es muy clara y simple de usar, asi como su proceso de participar en su ICO y posee wallet propio, Lo que demuestra que desde el principio intentan que sea una moneda facil de usar y efectiva. Que os parece?

Esta es su pag web:
ATB Coin - The fastest and most secure payment system

Y su tema en bitcointalk:
★★[ICO] ATB Coin - the last token sale. The final chance to invest.★★


----------



## michinato (30 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Tu puedes creer en esto como un nuevo paradigma, o puedes no creer, eso es cosa tuya.
> 
> De todas maneras no tiene que ver el fork por lo que comentas, obviamente si se cambia de PoW a PoS, haya o no haya fork, se debe recompensar a los holders... es que si no... sino recompensan están tirando una moneda al aire para su coin... y empezando la congelación... ya no valga nada...
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con un fork, y por cierto... durante muchísimo tiempo.. ETHEREUM para muchísimos fue una supershitcoin... pregunta por los hilos de BTC...





O tu no has entendido algo o quizás a mi me falta por enterarme de algo.


No lo entiendo, ¿que tienen que compensarte por el cambio de PoW a PoS? 

Este cambio se sabe que se va a hacer desde hace años y a partir de ahí cada cual es responsable de sus decisiones, si consideras que PoS es menos seguro o que el cambio representa un riesgo deberías salir antes de que se produzca.

Por mi parte creo que si acaba funcionando el cambio a PoS (ya publicamos hace tiempo todas las dudas que comentaba Vlad Zamfir) sería un beneficio para los holders de ETH, ya que podrían empezar a obtener rendimientos por hacer stake de sus ETH (queda por ver si imponen una cantidad mínima de ETH para poder hacer stake y cual sería esta). En cualquier caso, nadie te va a obligar a hacer stake si no quieres. 

Los únicos perjudicados van a ser los mineros actuales, pero ellos ya saben que es lo que hay desde hace mucho y a pesar de todo les compensa seguir con su actividad hasta el cambio, donde imagino que se irán a minar otras monedas.




El caso es que no entiendo lo que quieres decir que se deba recompensar a los holders y que empezando la congelación no valga nada. Quizás me he perdido algo importante, si es así agradecería que lo contarais.


----------



## san_miguel (30 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> En teoría la App aun no ha salido, yo salí (con beneficios entorno al 75 - 80 %) pero volví a entrar con más de lo que tenía antes. Veremos si ha sido una decisión acertada (ahora mismo estoy perdiendo pasta : o palmo más.



Sale mañana en teoría. Veremos..

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serlec (30 Ago 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Sale mañana en teoría. Veremos..
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Pues con la corrección que ha tenido será buen momento para entrar.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (30 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Pues con la corrección que ha tenido será buen momento para entrar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



Es buen momento seguro, además el proyecto es bueno.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (30 Ago 2017)

Un detalle de Bankera, que salpica a NEM, o viceversa.

NEM estrena sitio web con importantes innovaciones y respalda pre-ICO de Bankera

Me voy a arrepentir de haberme salido de NEM.. :ouch:


----------



## kokoliso1 (30 Ago 2017)

Parece que el fork hace moverse al dinero viejo ;

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@yogi/3000-old-bitcoins-current-value-usd13-5-million-from-januari-2010-move-for-the-first-time

3000 bitcoins se mueven por primera vez en siete años y medio... quizá sea para posicionarse en BCH.


----------



## Claudius (30 Ago 2017)

Uy! el matiz que está tomando esto...

La ICO orientada a que se abone con FIAT, uy, uy, uy....

Recordemos que seguramente la pre-ICO va a ser para conseguir fondos, para levantar los servicios con IBAN. (hipótesis)

ICO= OPV 2.0 fiat + crypto ienso: :o

DigitalX diversifies offering, to provide Blockchain consulting services to Bankera

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20170829/pdf/43lttxfvpj3l0g.pdf


----------



## Portador del Caos (30 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Parece que el fork hace moverse al dinero viejo ;
> 
> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@yogi/3000-old-bitcoins-current-value-usd13-5-million-from-januari-2010-move-for-the-first-time
> 
> 3000 bitcoins se mueven por primera vez en siete años y medio... quizá sea para posicionarse en BCH.



Joder, hace 7 años y medio 3000BTC debía rondar los 150$ (3000*0,05$)... Ahora ese tío tiene unos 13.500.000$ (3000*4500$) ::::::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (30 Ago 2017)

Desde un desconocimiento tirando a alto lanzo una pregunta. ¿porqué había tanto miedo en agosto al Fork del BitCoin si al final ha habido el milagro de los panes y los peces, y los antiguos holders de BTC ahora tienen las 2 monedas? ¿que otro escenario había? ¿ando totalmente errado en cuanto al milagro?


----------



## Kukulkam (30 Ago 2017)

Claudius una pregunta, cuánto es el mínimo para que te den la tarjeta y el IBAN

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## species8472 (30 Ago 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Claudius una pregunta, cuánto es el mínimo para que te den la tarjeta y el IBAN
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



1.000 € creo recordar


----------



## Bafumat (30 Ago 2017)

Veo muy poco amor en este foro por Siacoin.

La verdad es que me parece un proyecto interesante, no son los únicos trabajando en un servicio en la nube descentralizado, pero si son los únicos(que yo sepa) que ya lo tienen funcionando.

Por mi parte creo que la monedita tiene futuro, además de ser de las pocas que tienen un uso a parte de la especulación


----------



## impacto (30 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Desde un desconocimiento tirando a alto lanzo una pregunta. ¿porqué había tanto miedo en agosto al Fork del BitCoin si al final ha habido el milagro de los panes y los peces, y los antiguos holders de BTC ahora tienen las 2 monedas? ¿que otro escenario había? ¿ando totalmente errado en cuanto al milagro?



Porque esto no ha acabado, lo normal, por el tipo de minado, es que una cadena acabe desapareciendo o acabe siendo de un uso muy residual, es decir, ahora hay gente perdiendo dinero por minar una u otra, porque es una guerra de poder, si de las dos monedas una no impone sus ventajas de forma sustancial, al final el minado en perdidas se soportará hasta que aguante la avaricia y sea rentable el coste de oportunidad de no minar la otra.. Peajes quedan por pagar, la cosa es cuando, pero no creas un bicho financiero mas grande que empresas del Ibex, haciendo un fork de una cadena... BCH vale eso?? o eso es lo que estima la gente que vale?? La oferta y la demanda como siempre, dictaran sentencia, pero... tarde o temprano una de las dos se pegara un ostión bestial...


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Parece que el fork hace moverse al dinero viejo ;
> 
> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@yogi/3000-old-bitcoins-current-value-usd13-5-million-from-januari-2010-move-for-the-first-time
> 
> 3000 bitcoins se mueven por primera vez en siete años y medio... quizá sea para posicionarse en BCH.





Portador del Caos dijo:


> Joder, hace 7 años y medio 3000BTC debía rondar los 150$ (3000*0,05$)... Ahora ese tío tiene unos 13.500.000$ (3000*4500$) ::::::



Pues por los movimientos es de un minero o más bien de un pool de mineros, que estaba desde los inicios por la recompensa 50 btc por bloque

La razón por la que ahora ha acudido a dicha cuenta quien sabe

Han sido movidos a 2 direcciones; 2000 + 1000. Los 1000 a su vez parece ser que han sido "gastados", hay unos cuantos micropagos, así que es probable que sean para pagar a mineros del pool

Es difícil saber cuales son las intenciones, el hecho de que a las dos cuentas que envía empiecen por 3 en lugar de por 1, podría ser por que quiere tener cuentas segwit, en lugar de cuenta "antigua"... (según leí aunque ya había cuentas que empezaban por 3, desde que se activo el sw dichas cuentas empieza por 3 )


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2017)

Reflexiones desde la barra del bar:
Leo a divad y a otros foreros hablar sobre el futuro del fiat, de las altcoins y de la madre que las pario.

Lo mejor que nos podria pasar es que nada cambie y no se consolide ninguna moneda...ni eth, ni bitcoin, ni dash ni ninguna otra,...lo ideal para todos nosotros seria que salieran continuamente altcoins nuevas, sin parar, que subieran, bajaran, desaparecieran, y vuelta a empezar, y todos nosotros especulando a saco y pillando todas las subidas que pudieramos, asi durante muchos años,...estaria bien, EH? Yo me cago en el nuevo paradigma monetario y en su puta madre, quiero el yate, el lambo y la rubia/mulata/asiatica top model y lo quiero ya::.


----------



## psiloman (30 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Reflexiones desde la barra del bar:
> Leo a divad y a otros foreros hablar sobre el futuro del fiat, de las altcoins y de la madre que las pario.
> 
> Lo mejor que nos podria pasar es que nada cambie y no se consolide ninguna moneda...ni eth, ni bitcoin, ni dash ni ninguna otra,...lo ideal para todos nosotros seria que salieran continuamente altcoins nuevas, sin parar, que subieran, bajaran, desaparecieran, y vuelta a empezar, y todos nosotros especulando a saco y pillando todas las subidas que pudieramos, asi durante muchos años,...estaria bien, EH? Yo me cago en el nuevo paradigma monetario y en su puta madre, quiero el yate, el lambo y la rubia/mulata/asiatica top model y lo quiero ya::.



Amén a todo tu comentario.

Vamos a tener un cambio de paradigma, no sabemos cuando, pero que va a pasar es seguro, porque al contrario de lo que muchos piensan la blockchain les puede ayudar a los que mandan a controlarnos aún más, y eso es una golosina muy dulce que no van a despreciar.

El criptouniverso ha llegado para quedarse, aunque mi duda principal es si las monedas elegidas existen ya o las crearán cuando llegue la hora de usarlas masivamente y de manera obligatoria.

Los usuarios e inversores actuales en las criptos somos conejillos de indias a los que finalmente sacrificarán o seremos agraciados con una vejez dorada por los servicios prestados. Quiero pensar que la segunda opción no les importa que suceda a los que mandan.

Por cierto si no consigo el Yate-Lambo-Señoritas simpáticas, pero puedo permitirme no trabajar el resto de mi vida, o trabajar en lo que me guste los días al año que yo decida, también voy servido.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ago 2017)

Sí aun no estáis en Wagerr, el tren se encuentra en la estación


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sí aun no estáis en Wagerr, el tren aun se encuentra en la estación



En donde se puede comprar? Creo que solo estaba para comprar en un exchange de esos guarros no?


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> En donde se puede comprar? Creo que solo estaba para comprar en un exchange de esos guarros no?



En el exchange de Waves.


----------



## MM Trainer (30 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mi cacharro, me ha despertado de la siesta. Dice que Eth. Pero vamos, que recordad que es un cacharro.
> 
> (A pesar que btc, tirando). :ouch:



Claudius, también da señal de salida? 

Según NF se iba a 420 para rebotar a 300 y to the moon.


----------



## kokoliso1 (30 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues por los movimientos es de un minero o más bien de un pool de mineros, que estaba desde los inicios por la recompensa 50 btc por bloque
> 
> La razón por la que ahora ha acudido a dicha cuenta quien sabe
> 
> ...



Lo que ha hecho es sacar sus bitcoincash lógicamente, para eso tenía que mover sus bitcon primero, y por lo que pone el artículo creen que con esos 1000 ha comprado más bitcoin cash


----------



## Claudius (30 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Reflexiones desde la barra del bar:



No bebas más, deja, te pido un Uber que te lleve a casa.  :XX:
Mañana otro día.


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No bebas más, deja, te pido un Uber que te lleve a casa.  :XX:
> Mañana otro día.



No se porque dices eso.

Yo pienso de forma practica...a mi todo eso de cambiar el mundo me da igual, lo que quiero es ganar dinero con esto y vivir lo mejor posible trabajando lo menos posible.

Desde ese punto de vista lo mejor es que el chiringuito este de las criptos se perpetue lo maximo posible con la dinamica actual...no veo en que nos iba a beneficiar que al final solo queden tres o cuatro criptos con un precio estabilizado y se acabe el rollo este de la pseudo-bolsa de las criptos.

Ah bueno si, que algunos esperan que sus cinco bitcoins alcancen el valor de un millon cada uno.

Lo del lambo y las putas pues es un decir, pero mas de un bitcoñero ha conseguido eso sin tener ni puta idea de economia.


Si lo han conseguido otros, por que no yo, o tu, o cualquiera de los que escribimos aqui?

Cainismo, cainismo everywhere.

El que no crea que puede hacerse rico con las criptos deberia dedicarse a otra cosa.

Soñar es gratis coño.


----------



## Claudius (30 Ago 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Claudius, también da señal de salida?
> 
> Según NF se iba a 420 para rebotar a 300 y to the moon.



Estás expectante ehh. 
Espero que solo acabe de empezar ya comenté que cuando lo empezé a comentar si las métricas están al 85% de probabilidad lo comento en el hilo, 
(y no todas..) yo suele entrar al 75%..

Cuando lo comento, siempre espero llevarme un zas en toda la boca! 
Así que cuando suceda me lo dais, que también tengo que apuntarlos. (que seguramente yo seré muy subjetivo conmigo mismo)

Las señales a 24h-48h o a lo sumo 74h muy a lo sumo ya que la probabilidad me daba un 85% en ese espacio temporal.
Las ripple no se si tratarlas de acierto, o fallo, yo me inclino por fallo.


La salida cada uno decide el nivel de codicia..


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2017)

Por cierto...veo una extraña relacion entre eth-dash-bcc...cuando eth sube, dash y bcc bajan, cuando eth baja, dash y bcc suben, y esto nunca falla...que pasa, que la peña saca la pasta de unas y la mete en las otras o que?


----------



## Claudius (31 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto...veo una extraña relacion entre eth-dash-bcc...cuando eth sube, dash y bcc bajan, cuando eth baja, dash y bcc suben, y esto nunca falla...que pasa, que la peña saca la pasta de unas y la mete en las otras o que?



Soy yo. :fiufiu: O a lo mejor no.


----------



## Polo_00 (31 Ago 2017)

En que momento va a corregir BTC? No va a parar nunca está subida?


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2017)

A neo se la ve super paradita...que pasa que los chinos ya no tienen interes en ella?


----------



## racional (31 Ago 2017)

Polo_05 dijo:


> En que momento va a corregir BTC? No va a parar nunca está subida?



No hay razón para que pare la subida, tu dime otro sitio mejor para meter el dinero, porque no lo veo. Algunos erroneamente creian que lo ideal era meterlo en oro y plata, y se ha visto que no.


----------



## Claudius (31 Ago 2017)

Polo_05 dijo:


> En que momento va a corregir BTC? No va a parar nunca está subida?



Puede estar alimentada por la crisis de los misiles koreanos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sí aun no estáis en Wagerr, el tren se encuentra en la estación



En 24h ha movido 1/2 millon de $...nuevo record.

Están cambiando de manos muchas "postalillas"...habrá en breve un movimiento con mucha amplitud...esperemos que sea arriba, de ser así, como mínimo hará un 4X desde mínimos...en $ viene a darnos unos 0,21$...si es para abajo 0,045$

Veremos si hay catalizador o será simplemente movimiento especulativo.

Un saludo


----------



## common sense (31 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Puede estar alimentada por la crisis de los misiles koreanos.



Lo dudo, porque la bolsa no se cree la crisis, se ha recuperado en 3 dias, para volver a estar cerca de maximos.


----------



## casera (31 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A neo se la ve super paradita...que pasa que los chinos ya no tienen interes en ella?



El gobierno asiatico ha anunciado su propósito de sacar una nueva regulación para meter en cintura las ico. Eso ha acojonado al mercado de allí, y en especial a neo, que esta con el tema icos a tope, pero lo lógico seria pensar que es temporal (ya que solo es regular, no prohibir). En cuanto se asimile la nueva situacion, y el panico a las regulaciones asiaticas se calme, arriba de nuevo. De hecho, en cuanto este implementada la nueva regulación, "casualmente" neo sale ganando y eth perdiendo.... cosas de los orientales, que les gusta mucho el proteccionismo, y tal.


----------



## juli (31 Ago 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En 24h ha movido 1/2 millon de $...nuevo record.
> 
> Están cambiando de manos muchas "postalillas"...habrá en breve un movimiento con mucha amplitud...esperemos que sea arriba, de ser así, como mínimo hará un 4X desde mínimos...en $ viene a darnos unos 0,21$...si es para abajo 0,045$
> 
> ...



Visualizas ofertas en el exchange de Waves ? :ouch:

Mi panel casi siempre está vacío, sin órdenes de venta. Conseguí comprar 80 y pico pavos y no he vuelto a ver nada más.


----------



## tio_argyle (31 Ago 2017)

BitShares‏ @bitshares 17 hHace 17 horas
New website, New Bitshares exchange and GUI update coming very soon. 




Echadle un ojo al chart de Bitshares... (BTS) 

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 12:20 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Ya vamos llegando a las dos cifras :Baile:


----------



## michinato (31 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Reflexiones desde la barra del bar:
> Leo a divad y a otros foreros hablar sobre el futuro del fiat, de las altcoins y de la madre que las pario.
> 
> Lo mejor que nos podria pasar es que nada cambie y no se consolide ninguna moneda...ni eth, ni bitcoin, ni dash ni ninguna otra,...lo ideal para todos nosotros seria que salieran continuamente altcoins nuevas, sin parar, que subieran, bajaran, desaparecieran, y vuelta a empezar, y todos nosotros especulando a saco y pillando todas las subidas que pudieramos, asi durante muchos años,...estaria bien, EH? Yo me cago en el nuevo paradigma monetario y en su puta madre, quiero el yate, el lambo y la rubia/mulata/asiatica top model y lo quiero ya::.






Parece que quieres un mercado que esté permanentemente en burbuja, que dure para siempre, y que esté basado en la nada.


Claro, claro, como si tras la burbuja de los tulipanes, los holandeses dijeran no hemos sido lo bastante gilipollas, ahora vamos a creer que los geranios son lo más y pagaremos millonadas por ellos. 



Si un BTC vale lo que vale es porque ahora mismo ya sirve para algo, y se espera que en el futuro sirva para mucho más. 

Si finalmente BTC no cumple o los usuarios no la eligen, será alguna otra cripto, pero al menos una y probablemente varias consolidarán y tendrán un valor. Si no, esto habrá sido una burbuja, y tarde o temprano se irá a la mierda todo, para no resurgir.



Sin duda en el futuro habrá burbujas nuevas, pero estarán basadas en otras cosas:
- Es que he inventado un gen que almacena 500 zettabytes en una genchain y permite leerlos sin gasto de energía
- No, mi gen es mejor porque almacena 700 zettabytes y ademas se autoreplica. 
- Pues mi gen permite comunicarse con otras genchains y traspasar información entre ellas, además te dará gencoins cuando lo uses.
- etc.
Tendrás tus IGOs (Initial Gen Offering), la gente se volverá loca y pagará millonadas. Pero lo importante es si acaba sirviendo para algo o no.



-


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (31 Ago 2017)

Wagerr se hunde por momentos, no entiendo bien porqué, en esos movimientos especulativos parece claro que hay ballenas que han deshecho posiciones. Podría ser un buen momento para entrar barato.


----------



## michinato (31 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



*@Negrofuturo*

Vale, es una cabeza con 4 hombros, y todo invertido. Desconozco el AT, fibonacci, etc.


¿Que sacamos de eso a parte de que ETH se ha recuperado frente al $? 



Ojo, que frente a BTC sigue habiendo perdido el 50%.


Estudiar la gráfica ETH/USD sin tener en cuenta la gráfica ETH/BTC, no se... 


Imaginad que se mantienen los precios actuales del BTC en dólares, y que ETH vuelve a entornos de los 0,15BTC. :fiufiu:


-


----------



## spala (31 Ago 2017)

os explico el analisis tecnico, para el que se lie,

si algo sube, tiene tendencia a seguir suebidno, a no ser que baje
y todo lo que baja tiene tendencia a seguir bajando a no ser que suba,

vamos que el TA es una boberia del 10.


----------



## serlec (31 Ago 2017)

spala dijo:


> os explico el analisis tecnico, para el que se lie,
> 
> si algo sube, tiene tendencia a seguir suebidno, a no ser que baje
> y todo lo que baja tiene tendencia a seguir bajando a no ser que suba,
> ...



Hay gente que se paga el alquiler con esa bobería

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos T. (31 Ago 2017)

*Blockchain tendría lista incorporación de Bitcoin Cash*







Blockchain tendría lista incorporación de Bitcoin Cash


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (31 Ago 2017)

Ostión de Monaco tras la publicación del app, parece que no tira el registro, no hay confirmación de acuerdo con Visa, etc.

Puto fail por mi parte, no sé si soltar lastre o esperar.


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Vale, dos graficos.

Ya sabemos que ha pasado eso.

Ahora, que nos quieres decir?


----------



## endemoniado (31 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Ostión de Monaco tras la publicación del app, parece que no tira el registro, no hay confirmación de acuerdo con Visa, etc.
> 
> Puto fail por mi parte, no sé si soltar lastre o esperar.



Lo de siempre en este mundillo. Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia.


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Parece que quieres un mercado que esté permanentemente en burbuja, que dure para siempre, y que esté basado en la nada.
> 
> 
> Claro, claro, como si tras la burbuja de los tulipanes, los holandeses dijeran no hemos sido lo bastante gilipollas, ahora vamos a creer que los geranios son lo más y pagaremos millonadas por ellos.
> ...



Como va a valer para algo una cosa que no deja de fluctuar?

Osea, te vendo un coche de 10.000 euros por 2 bitcoins, una semana despues bitcoin a bajado a la mitad de su precio, yo tengo 5000 euros y tu mi puto coche...

Las altcoins son una chufla para especular o usar como una especie de paraiso fiscal para pobres (con altisimo riesgo de perder el valor de lo que has metido).

Quien en su sano juicio va a usar esto para comprar y vender? Ya ya, japon japon.


----------



## serlec (31 Ago 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Ostión de Monaco tras la publicación del app, parece que no tira el registro, no hay confirmación de acuerdo con Visa, etc.
> 
> Puto fail por mi parte, no sé si soltar lastre o esperar.



Yo he vendido y a otra cosa...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Visualizas ofertas en el exchange de Waves ? :ouch:
> 
> Mi panel casi siempre está vacío, sin órdenes de venta. Conseguí comprar 80 y pico pavos y no he vuelto a ver nada más.



No sé a que precios tienes las ordenes, pero hay movimiento, tanto con waves como BTC.



Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (31 Ago 2017)

Carlos T. dijo:


> Blockchain tendría lista incorporación de Bitcoin Cash



Normal, el primero que monte un wallet 'decente' en btcc, se pone a la vanguardia, del almacenaje del invento.

Y blockchain tiene ya 3 wallet btc, eth y btcc (están diversificando)


----------



## MM Trainer (31 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Vale, dos graficos.
> 
> Ya sabemos que ha pasado eso.
> 
> Ahora, que nos quieres decir?



Según NF llegamos a 400 y poco, bajamos a 300, y nos vamos a casi 900. Siguiendo Fibbonaci. 

Creo que tiene cierta credibilidad, con lo que tocaria vender.

También según NF, btc va a rebotar sobre los 4714 para abajo, o sea --> Hora de vender!

Corrígeme NegroFuturo, por favor.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (31 Ago 2017)

MarketCap en máximo histórico 170M y mi portafolio palmando casi un 1%. Miedo me da que baje la capitalización.

Aunque en casi todo lo que he invertido está en pañales, ya veremos cuando sean mayores de edad (Wagerr, Tezos, True Flip, Bancor, SONM, EOS, DDF).

Me están salvando otras Waves, Ripple, ETH, Augur, de no estar perdiendo hasta la camisa.


----------



## michinato (31 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como va a valer para algo una cosa que no deja de fluctuar?
> 
> Osea, te vendo un coche de 10.000 euros por 2 bitcoins, una semana despues bitcoin a bajado a la mitad de su precio, yo tengo 5000 euros y tu mi puto coche...
> 
> ...




La volatilidad de bitcoin se ha ido reduciendo con el tiempo y seguirá haciéndolo. 

Ahora mismo bitcoin es bastante menos volátil que ethereum, litecoin, monero, etc.

Bitcoin lleva bastante más tiempo en el mercado, la volatilidad del resto de altcoins (las que sobrevivan) se irá reduciendo según pase el tiempo.


Eso, o que se vayan a la mierda.


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Ago 2017)

he vendido mis miserables 300 pesetacoins con un alza del 90% jojojoo menudo pumpeo le han dado, ahora caera a 500 donde compraré de nuevo.... si las tengo por el nombre no por que vayan a ganar, valen más que las pesetas originales y todo.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como va a valer para algo una cosa que no deja de fluctuar?
> 
> Osea, te vendo un coche de 10.000 euros por 2 bitcoins, una semana despues bitcoin a bajado a la mitad de su precio, yo tengo 5000 euros y tu mi puto coche...
> 
> ...



Parte de lo que escribes es el quiz de la cuestión.

Muchos países con grandes deudas antaño y hoy en día, sufrieron lo que ves ahora en BTC y otras.

En Japón, tras la 2a GM hubo hiperinflación...tu podías comprar un coche por 10.000 Yenes (es un ejemplo), y en unos meses, te harían falta para comprar el mismo coche 20.000

Paises como Nigeria en su día, Venezuela hoy, Italia con la Lira, la propia Rusia hace poco durante la bajada del gas y del crudo...la volatilidad de una divisa frente el $ o € etc puede ser impresionante...BTC tampoco es tan exagerado frente a algunas de ellas.

Estamos muy mal acostumbrados al poseer una moneda teóricamente fuerte con poca variación frente al $, CHF, etc...pero te aseguro que muchos paises desearían que sus monedas no tuvieran la volatilidad en los mercados internacionales que tienen...lo que sucede es que el ciudadano de a pie no se entera de la misa la mitad.

Un saludo


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Wagerr se hunde por momentos, no entiendo bien porqué, en esos movimientos especulativos parece claro que hay ballenas que han deshecho posiciones. Podría ser un buen momento para entrar barato.



Barato sería por debajo de 5 centimos que fue precio de inicio de ICO, todo por encima de 8 centimos no es barato en Wagerr.

Ojalá hubiera vendido el otro día a 12 centimos, estuve tentado, total recompras hoy y sacas un poco de beneficios ... !qué fácil es opinar a toro pasado!


----------



## morgat (31 Ago 2017)

Hola,
¿alguien tiene alguna ligera explicación de la subida de REDDCOIN??
Ahora mismo 55.57%


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Ago 2017)

morgat dijo:


> Hola,
> ¿alguien tiene alguna ligera explicación de la subida de REDDCOIN??
> Ahora mismo 55.57%



Sera el típico pump de shitcoin, aún no he visto su REDD ID por ahí.


----------



## Claudius (31 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como va a valer para algo una cosa que no deja de fluctuar?



Parece mentira que especules en algo que no comprendes.. 

Un ejemplo de utilidad,
Locutor recauda $50.000 en BTC y Dash para afectados del huracán Harvey en Texas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## H. Roark (31 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Wagerr se hunde por momentos, no entiendo bien porqué, en esos movimientos especulativos parece claro que hay ballenas que han deshecho posiciones. Podría ser un buen momento para entrar barato.



Dos de sus desarrolladores tuvieron que evacuar sus casas en Houston por las inundaciones, por lo que los pagos por el combate de boxeo se retrasaron unos días y eso creó cierta incertidumbre. Pero parece que en las últimas horas la gente está recibiendo los pagos, así que imagino que volverá subir.


----------



## Claudius (31 Ago 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> Dos de sus desarrolladores tuvieron que evacuar sus casas en Houston por las inundaciones, por lo que los pagos por el combate de boxeo se retrasaron unos días y eso creó cierta incertidumbre. Pero parece que en las últimas horas la gente está recibiendo los pagos, así que imagino que volverá subir.



Este es un buen ejemplo de la utilidad de los cryptotokens como almacén de valor y porque el ecosistema se expande lejos de contraerse.

Estos tipos, podrán rehacer su vida y su trabajo fácilmente.

Un habitante de Houston, si está *solo* posicionado en bienes raíces, (de su ciudad), en oro, u otros metales en caja fuerte en casa este fenómeno le deja arruinado.


----------



## djun (31 Ago 2017)

*Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital*
Barclays, Credit Suisse, CIBC, HSBC, Banco MUFG y State Street Bank crean una moneda basada en la tecnología blockchain.







Barclays, Credit Suisse, Banco Imperial Canadiense de Comercio (CIBC), HSBC, Banco MUFG y State Street Bank, seis de las mayores entidades financieras del mundo, se han unido para crear una moneda digital basada en la tecnología blockchain para representar y permitir la transaccionalidad de activos reales y en la que se basan otras criptomonedas como el bitcoin.

El proyecto, denominado 'Utility Settlement Coin' (USC) con el que se busca promover el uso de dinero digital, fue impulsado en un primer momento (agosto de 2016) por la entidad suiza UBS junto a Santander, BNY Mellon y Deutsche Bank para hacer los mercados financieros más eficientes y reducir los riesgos del sector. De esta forma, además del conglomerado de cuatro bancos encabezado por UBS para la creación de una moneda digital, otros seis bancos se han unido ahora a la iniciativa de creación de su propia moneda.

Los miembros de ambos grupos de entidades que participan en el desarrollo de su moneda digital han señalado que buscan profundizar en las conversaciones con los bancos centrales y otras autoridades reguladoras con el fin de definir claramente las políticas de protección de datos y seguridad cibernética.

El responsable de inversión estratégica e innovación fintech de UBS, Hyder Jaffrey, señaló en una entrevista concedida al diario británico Financial Times y publicada este jueves, que espera que a partir de finales de 2018 sea ya posible realizar transferencias interbancarias de hasta 100 millones de dólares a una entidad extranjera prácticamente al instante a través de este nuevo método.


Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital - Libre Mercado



Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital


----------



## serlec (31 Ago 2017)

djun dijo:


> *Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital*
> Barclays, Credit Suisse, CIBC, HSBC, Banco MUFG y State Street Bank crean una moneda basada en la tecnología blockchain.
> 
> 
> ...



Como puede esto afectar a Ripple?


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2017)

Dash ya con 363545...la semana pasada 345K, no contaba que se lograsen los 500K wallets con coins en 2017, pero a este ritmo sería un logro muy a tener en cuenta.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (31 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Como puede esto afectar a Ripple?



Es como si Movistar lanzara su buscador para competir con el de Google, y lo anunciara en todos los medios de comunicación.


----------



## Pirro (31 Ago 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Reflexiones desde la barra del bar:
> Leo a divad y a otros foreros hablar sobre el futuro del fiat, de las altcoins y de la madre que las pario.
> 
> Lo mejor que nos podria pasar es que nada cambie y no se consolide ninguna moneda...ni eth, ni bitcoin, ni dash ni ninguna otra,...lo ideal para todos nosotros seria que salieran continuamente altcoins nuevas, sin parar, que subieran, bajaran, desaparecieran, y vuelta a empezar, y todos nosotros especulando a saco y pillando todas las subidas que pudieramos, asi durante muchos años,...estaria bien, EH? Yo me cago en el nuevo paradigma monetario y en su puta madre, quiero el yate, el lambo y la rubia/mulata/asiatica top model y lo quiero ya::.




Claro, te cagas en el nuevo paradigma monetario y sudas tres cojones de investigar acerca de las cosas con las que especulas, te la sopla el money managment y aspiras a conseguir barcos y putas por ese camino. 

Pues vale. Todos especulan por la pasta, todos. Pero hace falta algo más que la firme determinación de querer barcos y putas para conseguir tener barcos y putas.


----------



## Albertezz (31 Ago 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Como puede esto afectar a Ripple?



Fatal a medio - largo plazo. Si los más grandes estiman que para final del año que viene su moneda digital estara funcionando, es porque consideran que conseguiran "convencer" al resto de bancos para su uso, lo que dejará fuera del mercado a ripple.


----------



## kokoliso1 (31 Ago 2017)

¿Será verdad?
https://steemit.com/spanish/@cama73ven/desmantelan-centro-de-mineria-de-bitcoins-con-11-mil-equipos-en-venezuela
DESMANTELAN CENTRO DE MINERÍA DE BITCOINS CON 11 MIL EQUIPOS EN VENEZUELA


Supongo que estarían operando con electricidad "gratis total".


----------



## impacto (31 Ago 2017)

El panorama no queda nada claro despues de que hayan sacado la app... es decir, Me interesa sacarme una ruby de esas, pero lo de los MCO no esta claro, se los tengo que comprar a ellos?? me dan una direccion y los meto? si se los tengo que comprar a ellos... Tendra que pagarse en dolares?? O podra pagarse en BTC o ETH?? alguno de los que estais dentro lo sabe??parece un dumpeo antes de pegarse la fiesta, el tema es que la app, no da nada nuevo es decir, es para registrarte para pedir la tarjeta, y punto... Podian haberla abierto, porque si dicen que las tarjetas se reparten en Octubre, tenemos un mes de indecisión y deriva... Yo creo que les ha pillado con el carrito del helado y se han sacado esta tonteria de la manga para cumplir plazos, Si por algun casual solo se pudiese pagar en dolares... seguramente venda mis MCOs...

Añado: Dicho esto he cargado a manos llenas en Liqui a 11.4, espero que tengan algo preparado, a mi la baja emisión y su precio más alto en tan poco tiempo me dan buena impresión, de las unicas coins con un plan ambicioso de verdad, Scam?? si es scam lo han hecho fatal, porque ellos no se han librado de tokens, y el precio se les ha desplomado, El holder, el que quiere la tarjeta y quiere ver si funciona se la juega... Veo muchos aspectos interesantes entorno a este lanzamiento... a ver que pasa jajajaj


----------



## enunrom (31 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Wagerr se hunde por momentos, no entiendo bien porqué, en esos movimientos especulativos parece claro que hay ballenas que han deshecho posiciones. Podría ser un buen momento para entrar barato.



Hola, leo mucho y hablo poco, me gusta leer a todas las partes y así me hago mi propia opinión. Intentaré ser un poco más activo.
Wagerr ha tenido un problema con los pagos, tanto es así, que han pagado 400000 dólares de más en valor de token wagerr por las apuestas a alguna gente afortunada...provocando una crisis de confianza hacía el equipo de desarrollo.
Supongo que parte de los dumps son de la gente afortunada haciendo caja.
Todo esto que estoy diciendo está sacado de su slack.
Si hay alguna noticia más lo pondré por aquí.
Un saludo.
Edito: 
Esto se habla en el hilo de Wagerr en bitcointalk.

El 2 - 2,5% de las apuestas ganadoras obtuvieron más retornos de los que deberían. He leído que alguien obtuvo 1 millón de más . Por ese motivo es está fuerte caída, pero se está recuperando. Los devs están recomprando tokens y están preparando un anuncio.

2 - 2,5% of the bet winners got more coins back than they should. I read about somebody got 1 Million coins back. So the price dropped hard but is recovering right now. The devs are buying back the coins and currently prepare an announcement.*


----------



## djun (31 Ago 2017)

djun dijo:


> *Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital*
> Barclays, Credit Suisse, CIBC, HSBC, Banco MUFG y State Street Bank crean una moneda basada en la tecnología blockchain.
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que esa cripto creada y apoyada por seis grandes bancos del mundo, hará una fuerte competencia a las principales criptos que tenemos actualmente. Actualmente una parte del FIAT se va como refugio o reserva de valor al BTC, ETH, DASH, XRP, NEM... , desde que surja esa nueva moneda digital de estos bancos, muchos inversores hasta ahora algo reacios, empezarán a confiar en esa moneda ya que entenderán que está apoyada por bancos importantes y también por muchos Estados del mundo. Quizás sería una forma de los gobiernos de hacer la guerra a BTC y otras criptos. Ya sabes: si no puedes con tu enemigo hay que subirse a la ola. 

Pero faltan datos importantes: ¿Será anónima? ¿Es minable? ¿Qué respaldo tiene?


----------



## Portador del Caos (31 Ago 2017)

IOTA supera 15 transacciones por segundo, lanza bot de propinas y anuncia otros hitos







Por lo que leo, esta semana IOTA puede añadirse a algunos exchanges más.


----------



## p_pin (31 Ago 2017)

djun dijo:


> *Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital*
> Barclays, Credit Suisse, CIBC, HSBC, Banco MUFG y State Street Bank crean una moneda basada en la tecnología blockchain.
> 
> 
> ...



Preferentes digitales.... qué puede salir mal?


----------



## djun (31 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Preferentes digitales.... qué puede salir mal?



Puede salir mal (es lo mas probable). Pero para el gran público, en principio puede ser una cripto apoyada y avalada por los principales bancos y gobiernos del mundo, y por lo tanto más confiable. Esa es una manera de competir con BTC y las actuales criptos. Los bancos y los estados no quieren quedarse fuera de juego, y no quieren perder todo el FIAT que ahora se les escapa. 

Si lo hacen bien quizás su moneda sea una cripto útil que pueda coexistir con otras criptos. Si lo hacen mal será una estafa apoyada por los Estados.


----------



## pepeluilli (31 Ago 2017)

impacto dijo:


> El panorama no queda nada claro despues de que hayan sacado la app... es decir, Me interesa sacarme una ruby de esas, pero lo de los MCO no esta claro, se los tengo que comprar a ellos?? me dan una direccion y los meto? si se los tengo que comprar a ellos... Tendra que pagarse en dolares?? O podra pagarse en BTC o ETH?? alguno de los que estais dentro lo sabe??parece un dumpeo antes de pegarse la fiesta, el tema es que la app, no da nada nuevo es decir, es para registrarte para pedir la tarjeta, y punto... Podian haberla abierto, porque si dicen que las tarjetas se reparten en Octubre, tenemos un mes de indecisión y deriva... Yo creo que les ha pillado con el carrito del helado y se han sacado esta tonteria de la manga para cumplir plazos, Si por algun casual solo se pudiese pagar en dolares... seguramente venda mis MCOs...
> 
> Añado: Dicho esto he cargado a manos llenas en Liqui a 11.4, espero que tengan algo preparado, a mi la baja emisión y su precio más alto en tan poco tiempo me dan buena impresión, de las unicas coins con un plan ambicioso de verdad, Scam?? si es scam lo han hecho fatal, porque ellos no se han librado de tokens, y el precio se les ha desplomado, El holder, el que quiere la tarjeta y quiere ver si funciona se la juega... Veo muchos aspectos interesantes entorno a este lanzamiento... a ver que pasa jajajaj



Yo compré poco y barato así que no arriesgo nada holdeando.

Estoy por poner alguna perra, por si suena la flauta, pero no sé si la flauta ya ha sonado )

Por de pronto he pedido la tarjeta por si acaso.


----------



## impacto (31 Ago 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Yo compré poco y barato así que no arriesgo nada holdeando.
> 
> Estoy por poner alguna perra, por si suena la flauta, pero no sé si la flauta ya ha sonado )
> 
> Por de pronto he pedido la tarjeta por si acaso.



Yo habia pillado 250 a 1,4... y los tuve tiempo en perdidas, pero ahora he cargado 60 más, basicamente porque me siento medio obligado por tener 50 toknes aislados en la cuenta para la tarjeta... y me la daran cuando se confirme? dentro de 6 meses desde que se active?... que locura... pero si MCO triunfa, el cashback yo entiendo que lo vale,
Tu has pedido alguna otra? la free? Me parecen limites muy bajos...
Que opinas?

A mi lo que me preocupa sobretodo es.. que quitando el Cashback? que tiene monaco que no tengan BTC y Ether, si puedes cargar tu tarjeta con ambos.. otra cosa es que en cuanto recibe BTC o ETH lo cambie automaticamente a MCO.. No tengo claras muchas cosas... Pero la idea, como idea... es para ser mainstream


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> IOTA supera 15 transacciones por segundo, lanza bot de propinas y anuncia otros hitos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cito parte del artículo:


> Por otra parte, aprovechando que IOTA facilita transacciones sin cobro de comisiones, miembros de la comunidad han anunciado la creación de varias aplicaciones sobre ella. Una de estas fue anunciada el 24 de agosto: una aplicación para la certificación notariada de documentos personales que se maneje con la red de IOTA, que estiman sacar al mercado a finales de este año.



Me parece muy interesante todo lo que está saliendo, a ver si pronto sale en más exchanges.


----------



## species8472 (31 Ago 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Hola, leo mucho y hablo poco, me gusta leer a todas las partes y así me hago mi propia opinión. Intentaré ser un poco más activo.
> Wagerr ha tenido un problema con los pagos, tanto es así, que han pagado 400000 dólares de más en valor de token wagerr por las apuestas a alguna gente afortunada...provocando una crisis de confianza hacía el equipo de desarrollo.
> Supongo que parte de los dumps son de la gente afortunada haciendo caja.
> Todo esto que estoy diciendo está sacado de su slack.
> ...



Wagerr es mi crypto favorita y donde he metido algo de dinerito (no mucho, porca miseria). Lo que pase a raíz de este fallo es fundamental.

Cuando estudiaba me contaron la historia de que Toyota, creo que en EEUU, sacó al mercado un modelo al que a los pocos meses se le detectó un fallo que oobligaba a llevarlo al taller. Una cagada en toda regla para una marca que entonces, sin ser pequeña, no era tan conocida en el mercado Americano.

¿Cómo reaccionó Toyota? Envió una carta a todos los clientes explicándoles el problema y diciéndoles que alguien de Toyota pasaría a recoger el coche en el momento que ellos quisieran, como si era las 3 de la mañana, para llevarlo al taller y que en 24 horas lo tendrían de vuelta perféctamente y que Toyota correría con cualquier gasto que supusiera el estar sin coche 24 horas. El trato a los clientes fue magnífico, no notaron en nada la falta de coche, todos recibieron un servicio premium que no daban ni las marcas Alemanas más caras. Tanto fue así que la reputación de Toyota a partir de este fallo creció. Las cartas a Toyota de los clientes eran del estilo "no puedo imaginar un mejor servicio ni mayor profesionalidad, a partir de ahora Toyota será mi marca de coches de referencia"

Si wagerr lo hace bien saldrá reforzada de esto, si no...pues pinta mal


----------



## jorge (31 Ago 2017)

yo compré medio bitcoin a 1.800 euros, después lo vendí inmediatamente buscando pelotazos en otras criptos, en unas acerté y en otras no y he ganado desde entonces unos 300 euros de mierda(sí, soy un manta), cuando si me hubiese estado quietecito sin mirar gráficas ni hostias ahora tendría algo más del doble. Estoy por olvidarme de historias y volver a meter la pasta en la reina y no mirar gráficas hasta dentro de un año. Para la gente que no pilotamos me parece lo más inteligente.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2017)

jorge dijo:


> yo compré medio bitcoin a 1.800 euros, después lo vendí inmediatamente buscando pelotazos en otras criptos, en unas acerté y en otras no y he ganado desde entonces unos 300 euros de mierda(sí, soy un manta), cuando si me hubiese estado quietecito sin mirar gráficas ni hostias ahora tendría algo más del doble. Estoy por olvidarme de historias y volver a meter la pasta en la reina y no mirar gráficas hasta dentro de un año. Para la gente que no pilotamos me parece lo más inteligente.



Está bastante comprobado que lo ideal, no solo para "traders expertos", si no para casi cualquier inversor/especulador, que aquí lo que más prima es buy & hold durante un período de tiempo relativamente largo...de 3 meses para arriba.

¿por qué?

por que de momento y si nadie lo remedia estamos en mercado alcista, y si BTC tirá, a pesar de que la coin que tengamos no haga florituras, subirá amparada por mamá BTC.

Podeis miraros un lote de gráficas de altcoins, y vereis que en $ muy pocas han perdido poder adquisitivo en meses.

¿conclusión?

No se trata de holdear BTC...que también...se trata de buscar un proyecto que interese y holdear...puede ser BTC, LTC, o la última de la fila...pero andar a saltos sin criterio está demostrado que no da resultados.

Ojo, que yo he realizado movimientos de pocos días de mucho retorno, pero cada vez lo veo más complicados, y no recomiendo andar saltando de rama en rama si se ha logrado entrar en la parte baja de algún canal alcista.

Un saludo


----------



## orbeo (31 Ago 2017)

jorge dijo:


> yo compré medio bitcoin a 1.800 euros, después lo vendí inmediatamente buscando pelotazos en otras criptos, en unas acerté y en otras no y he ganado desde entonces unos 300 euros de mierda(sí, soy un manta), cuando si me hubiese estado quietecito sin mirar gráficas ni hostias ahora tendría algo más del doble. Estoy por olvidarme de historias y volver a meter la pasta en la reina y no mirar gráficas hasta dentro de un año. Para la gente que no pilotamos me parece lo más inteligente.



Hace 2-3 meses me pasaba lo mismo exactamente igual. Al final me di cuenta que la salud es lo primero, yo no puedo estar dejándome los ojos en la pantalla, acostarme tarde todos los días y estar a tope de estrés para no ganar nada haha, si, así como lo cuento. 

Al final pase todo a Btc y ahora estoy más tranquilo que un moro cobrando la rbu.

A partir del mes que viene empezaré a meterle alguna alt pero ya desde otra perspectiva de invertir porque el proyecto sea consistente para hacerle hodl, no para tradear.


----------



## runner (1 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hace 2-3 meses me pasaba lo mismo exactamente igual. Al final me di cuenta que la salud es lo primero, yo no puedo estar dejándome los ojos en la pantalla, acostarme tarde todos los días y estar a tope de estrés para no ganar nada haha, si, así como lo cuento.
> 
> Al final pase todo a Btc y ahora estoy más tranquilo que un moro cobrando la rbu.
> 
> A partir del mes que viene empezaré a meterle alguna alt pero ya desde otra perspectiva de invertir porque el proyecto sea consistente para hacerle hodl, no para tradear.



Llevo unos pocos días en esto, y al principio cuando ves las subidas de dos o tres dígitos a diario la verdad es que te sientes como un oso cuando los salmones remontan el río, no sabes a donde acudir con tanto movimiento. 

Entonces he empezado a estudiar un poco lo que capitalizan las altcoins estas, y me parece que lo que hay es, primero una colocada de las buenas con las ICO's, y que el robo lo acaban de materializar con un buen meneo en los exchanges, subiendo las chapas hasta las nubes para después soltar lastre. 

Si piensas que son únicamente monedas, creo que las monedas que son o pueden ser realmente de reserva en este mundillo son muy pocas, btc, eth, ltc?, xmr?, iota? Así que no creo que tengan sentido tantas chapas diferentes.

Si piensas que son empresas que van a dar valor añadido al universo este (yo es como las veo), y no monedas, entonces vemos que lo que hay es una serie de proyectos empiezan con un capital de varios millones de USD (ojalá yo pudiese montar una empresilla así sumando chapas de todo el mundo), y que además multiplican por 100 en algunos casos a los pocos meses en el mercado. Por ejemplo, Mónaco, ayer estaba valorada en 550 millones de USD, que para ser una compañía que no se si vende gran cosa todavía, me pareció una barbaridad. Para tradear, si se te da bien, es fantástico. Pero como inversión por ahora no lo veo. Prefiero meterle a cualquier empresa tecnológica ya consolidada (AMD, Nvidia, Google, Amazon,...) o la verdadera Bankia.

Si son un híbrido reserva de valor/empresa, entonces a saber como se valora esto...

Vamos, que igual que opino que el 'universo' criptomoneda subirá de valor a medida que se vaya ampliando su uso, con el resto de altcoins hay que andar con ojo, porque creo que a largo plazo sólo unas pocas van a justificar las valoraciones que tienen actualmente. Yo lo veo más como una manera de desplumar a los que entran con dinero nuevo. Compras una moneda con valor como BTC, ETH, etc, y te la cambian por chapas de un proyecto que en algunos casos creo que no aporta sustancialmente nada, o por lo menos nada que no puedan hacer otras empresas sin emitir moneda ni empapelar al personal. 


Esto no lo escribo pensando que tengo la razón absoluta ni nada de eso. De hecho, agradecería opiniones contrarias, a ver si me convencéis con algún proyecto de los que hay ya en mercado y le meto algo de pasta.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (1 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash ya con 363545...la semana pasada 345K, no contaba que se lograsen los 500K wallets con coins en 2017, pero a este ritmo sería un logro muy a tener en cuenta.
> 
> Un saludo



PIVX debe andar en los 1000 al día. :ouch:

Un 2 y pico % de crecimiento en wallets DIARIO. ::

Deben testear a machete la nueva actualización y sacar algo contrastado y fiable : Sólo con que el zerocoin de marras no sea una chapuza, el 2demún podría ser épico.



paketazo dijo:


> Está bastante comprobado que lo ideal, no solo para "traders expertos", si no para casi cualquier inversor/especulador, que aquí lo que más prima es buy & hold durante un período de tiempo relativamente largo...de 3 meses para arriba.



Te acuerdas la noche que largaste que LTC volvía de ultratumba tras 3 años de letargo ? Creo que estaba a ...4,19 ??? :: 

Miré el chart y me quedé flipáo : El electro de un tío tras AÑOS en coma. / qué coño dice este tío ? cómo puede estar tan seguro ? /

Hasta hoy. :fiufiu:



Spoiler



/ Por cierto, LTC te enseña A PESCAR. La paciencia del pescador de caña. Un mes quieta...ZASCA !!!...Otro mes...ZASCA !!! Como un fucking reloj suizo. Y entre los zascas...refugio estable & munición que rara vez te hará perderte un pump , por ess espacios laaaargos entre ellos . /.





---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 00:51 ----------




hoppe dijo:


> Con el móvil solo puedo mirar el par pivx/btc, no sé si te valdrá la respuesta.
> 
> Tiene un soporte muy fuerte en la zona de 35000 satoshis, por lo que es buena zona para entrar. Pero ojo que la linea de tendencia bajista es muy clara, por lo que si vuelve sobre los 50000 satoshis plantéate recoger la manta.





p_pin dijo:


> 2.7 y 2.4 pero a mi no me gusta la pinta que tiene



Gracias a ambos...pero decía POR ARRIBA. 

Dónde está el punto de compra ?


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> PIVX debe andar en los 1000 al día. :ouch:
> 
> Un 2 y pico % de crecimiento en wallets DIARIO. ::
> 
> ...



PIVX para arriba, 3,63


----------



## michinato (1 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> PIVX debe andar en los 1000 al día. :ouch:
> 
> Un 2 y pico % de crecimiento en wallets DIARIO. ::
> 
> ...




@juli y @paketazo, mucho me temo que el número de direcciones/wallets va a dejar de ser una medida en la que confiar. 

La mayoría de grandes holders y equipos de desarrollo saben que es un indicador que mucha gente utiliza para estimar la adopción y me da la impresión de que algunos equipos están haciendo todo lo posible para crear una sensación de distribución artificial.

En un tema basado en sw como son las criptomonedas es treméndamente fácil hacerlo.


Mi impresión es que los "CEOs"/bigholders/developers de DASH y PIVX que tratan a su moneda como un producto han sido de los primeros en entenderlo y están tomando medidas para ocultar el problema de la poca distribución. Pero dentro de poco será algo común en el mundo altcoin.



Por otro lado, @juli, no esperes mucho de zerocoin. Matemáticamente es muy bueno, pero es un sistema demasiado engorroso de utilizar, poquísima gente acabará "mintando" y utilizando zPIVX.

De momento si alguien quiere privacidad tendrá que seguir utilizando Monero o zcash.


----------



## Angelillo23 (1 Sep 2017)

Ripple vuelve a ir para arriba, cerca de los 0.21€


----------



## michinato (1 Sep 2017)

Lisk en el puesto número 13 de coinmarketcap con 891 millones de $ de capitalizacion. 


Comparto mi alegría y felicito a Alxemi y Claudius que sé que también llevaban Lisks desde hace mucho tiempo.



Max y Oliver han sabido crear un equipo impresionante. Mirar el github de su proyecto y comprobar la seriedad, profesionalidad y el ritmo con que trabajan es un gozo.


A mi no me convencía del todo el modelo de negocio que proyectaban para el futuro ni el sistema de delegados, pero parece que el mercado si lo aprueba y con nota.


----------



## djun (1 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> De momento si alguien quiere privacidad tendrá que seguir utilizando Monero o zcash.



Y Komodo. ¿No es Komodo otra coin anónima y fiable?


----------



## digipl (1 Sep 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> IOTA supera 15 transacciones por segundo, lanza bot de propinas y anuncia otros hitos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Publicidad VS realidad.

IOTA apenas llega a 0.5 transacciones por segundo y eso con tasas de errores que superan el 25% y tiempos de confirmación medios de varios minutos. Y en cuanto intenta llegar a unas pocas TPS el sistema se hunde.







El que quiera seguir realmente como va IOTA puede hacerlo desde su página de análisis:

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table


----------



## Claudius (1 Sep 2017)

djun dijo:


> Creo que esa cripto creada y apoyada por seis grandes bancos del mundo, hará una fuerte competencia a las principales criptos que tenemos actualmente. Actualmente una parte del FIAT se va como refugio o reserva de valor al BTC, ETH, DASH, XRP, NEM... , desde que surja esa nueva moneda digital de estos bancos, muchos inversores hasta ahora algo reacios, empezarán a confiar en esa moneda ya que entenderán que está apoyada por bancos importantes y también por muchos Estados del mundo. Quizás sería una forma de los gobiernos de hacer la guerra a BTC y otras criptos. Ya sabes: si no puedes con tu enemigo hay que subirse a la ola.
> 
> Pero faltan datos importantes: ¿Será anónima? ¿Es minable? ¿Qué respaldo tiene?



Yo creo va a pasar sin pena ni gloria, (tirar dinero) llega tarde y mal, lo que quieran hacer.

Si quieren mandar al BBVA dinero, tendrá que ir por swift o en su defecto por xrp o atomic swap de Bitcoin, xq no es una red global. Qué quieran 'engañar' a inversores para crear un corralito de fiat y que no salga de ahí, no lo discuto.. (estrategia).


----------



## impacto (1 Sep 2017)

runner dijo:


> Llevo unos pocos días en esto, y al principio cuando ves las subidas de dos o tres dígitos a diario la verdad es que te sientes como un oso cuando los salmones remontan el río, no sabes a donde acudir con tanto movimiento.
> 
> Entonces he empezado a estudiar un poco lo que capitalizan las altcoins estas, y me parece que lo que hay es, primero una colocada de las buenas con las ICO's, y que el robo lo acaban de materializar con un buen meneo en los exchanges, subiendo las chapas hasta las nubes para después soltar lastre.
> 
> ...




Comentar solo dos cosas: 

- Ese es el análisis superficial básico que cualquiera que entra en esto hace, Y eso se debe principalmente a la falta de paciencia, es decir, como no soy capaz de pillar las coins o he llegado tarde el sistema colapsara, sin embargo pongo IOTA a la altura de XRM porque todo el mundo dice que sera la polla. Quieres proyectos que aporten cosas? TaaS, Polybius, Monaco, TKN, Tenx... todos estos proyectos acababan de salir y no estaban en funcionamiento. Algunos, anteriores, como TaaS ya ha demostrado, En cuanto reciba una tarjeta MONACO de esas ya vere si estos tambien, pero es que hablais de proyectos muertos o proyectos clon o copia, y ni siquiera tienen los protocolos basicos desplegados... que coño van a valer o a demostrar entonces??

- MCO jamás se a acercado a la cap. que comentas, no ha llegado ni a la mitad. Es la unica semana, que los autenticos Holders de MCO pueden cagarse en la puta, porque es la unica semana que ha tenido un retroceso importante... estamos hablando de UNA SEMANA, una, el que compro MCO hace un mes, LO PUDO HACER A MENOS DE UN DOLAR... 

Si esto se hace mainstream antes a la gente le hubiese dado un telele con Quark y Peercoin batiendose las alas... jajaja :fiufiu:

Te lo comento por darte otro punto de vista jajaja, yo creo que como en todo, en internet esta el futuro, las startups fueron la base, este nuevo tipo de empresa/token/financiación es el puto cuerpo, y la explosión de todo, será la cabeza.


----------



## juli (1 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> @juli y @paketazo, mucho me temo que el número de direcciones/wallets va a dejar de ser una medida en la que confiar.
> 
> La mayoría de grandes holders y equipos de desarrollo saben que es un indicador que mucha gente utiliza para estimar la adopción y me da la impresión de que algunos equipos están haciendo todo lo posible para crear una sensación de distribución artificial...
> 
> ...



Bueno...hay tanta milonga en este sainete...A mí de PIVX me llaman 2 cosas : El perfil indie de su , al parecer, nutrida comunidad ...y el retorno por staking, masternodes, etc... que la hace una coin "sostenible".

De hecho, mi impresión es que Dash ha perdido ese ambiente de comunidad - pese a que la orientación que se le pueda dar sea la de moneda popular como medio monetario asequible y de calidad -. Para mí el "cuore" de Dash es ya especulativo y orientado a una red de Mnodes que sustente un sistema de pagos de este tipo, no una "comunidad económica popular " que percibía a comienzos de año, pues entiendo que ese rol popular se instalará en la prestación de servicios , no en la propiedad de esos servicios. PIVX parece que tiene gran comunidad y aún propietaria de la moneda en buena parte y algunos retos en su manifesto que pueden dar un paso más allá en esa orientación "popular" ...aunque tal vez al fondo de todo esté la fucking pasta, para variar...y el proceso de Dash sea pura inercia y la especulación dificilmente evitable. EL caso es que veo a PIVX en condiciones de dar otra vuelta de tuerca a ese planteamiento que Dash, por su exclusividad, ya ha perdido. Y además, veo que esa comunidad está en perfectas condiciones de expandir una moneda COTIDIANA & USABLE ...y yo soy de KAS Naranja / blockchains que hacen cosas/.

De hecho, el anonimato en Shitland, son los padres. Varias máscaras y mantras - valga BTC como máximo exponente - han caído y muchas otras podrían caer. Sólo los "pros" muy puestos podrían valorar tanto cartel de anonimato gratuíto y su imposibilidad de rastreo mediante ingenierías inversas y otras gaitas : El usuario normal se remite a un click. Más allá de ésto, el anonimato , léase hermetismo a las agencias tributarias en un mundo inflacionaio y keynesiano como el actual es una quimera y se evitará por lo civi o por lo criminal convenientemente "maquillado de civil" . El establishment no permitirá éso ás de lo que le convenga, y por supuesto, no dejará que esté a disposición de cualquier mortal : Huir al "bote común" es patrimonio de la castuza. En fin...personamente no le cedo mucho tiempo a esa conversa, para mí, es galgopodenquismo y tiempo perdido. 

Pero el asunto es que la blockchain sí es válida para otras cosas que no le quitan tarta a la castuza - seguramente, le dan - y por esa falta de conflicto, pueden venir varias aportaciones muy positivas , sobre todo , y más que anonimato, creatividad y "dinero modelno ". Y por éso me llaman ETH y su cascada, PIVX y, en menor medida, Dash. Por ejemplo.

Retomaré el asunto de las distorsiones varias que comentas y en las que no te quito un ápice de razón en cuanto MNE / Minereum resuelva el tema de su ICO / Presunto ICO y sobre el que no quiero influír en terceros por meras impresiones personales - de l más negativas , eso sí - cuando hay gente que podría estar interesada en ello. De ese periplo he salido bien parado y posiblemente haya perdido una pasta...pero paso de estar en manos de cualquier elemento que vete tú a saber quién es , de qué va, cuánto hace ganar con sus posibles malbares a equis exchanges también posiblemente conchabados - o cuando menos , subidos " a su ola", etc... Y todo ésto tiene mucho de ello. TODO. De hecho, y ante la avalancha de propuestas no surgidas del tecno-gremio , como han sido casi todas las de hornadas anteriores, y a las que se suponía respaldo técnico y proyecto por haber sido generadas por iniciativa propia en se ambiente, es de esperar que la picaresca se multiplique hasta el infinito y más allá y a cualquier vendeburras le compense dejar whitepapers en 3D, Dolby Surround y Olorama tirados a medio roadmap con un buen trinque ya en la buchaca...y que se mueran los feos. Así que creerme, poquito...

En fin. Respecto a PIVX , que es de lo que iba el particular...perfectamente probable lo que dices...pero proyecto majete y comunidad interesante / me gusta el aura del Manifesto y también del perfil "indie" o underground de esa comunidad / cuyo respaldo y orientación es , ahora mismo, buen momento de chequear.


Así que...*"Aupa, San Pedro, aibalaostia,pues"... / Y dále púrpura ! /*


----------



## Claudius (1 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Mi impresión es que los "CEOs"/bigholders/developers de DASH y PIVX que tratan a su moneda como un producto han sido de los primeros en entenderlo y están tomando medidas para ocultar el problema de la poca distribución.



Entrar en ese tema siempre es pantanoso, en el hackeo de mtgox, las medidas de distribución de bitcoin hasta entonces se fueron al gareto, alguien/alguienes se hizo con una cantidad ingente.
Y así en los siguientes hackeos sonados de btc y eth y otras.

Cuando la gente alega el tema de la distribución de tokens, es complicado meterse en ese pantanal. 

La ICO de Ethereum, se distribuyó en bitcoin, crees que JP morgan compró en la ICO? Fueron los usuarios de Bitcoin de primeras generaciones quienes han expandido el ecosistema hasta hoy en día; exponencialmente o por progresiones aritméticas/geométricas, como quieras ver la expansión y extensión del ecosistema, y todo empezó con el trueque de una pizza.

En el caso de Dash, siempre se alega que un % se tenga en hold en los MN y la gente que opine, con o sin intereses, solo vea el punto de vista financiero de un MN., cuando realmente es lo de menos un 8% en crypto *hoy* es irrisorio, cuando en trading puedes conseguir mucho más retorno.

Si eres un gran holder de bitcoin estás contribuyendo a ese mismo nivel en la distribución, mientras que el token de bitcoin, no hace nada en pro de la red bitcoin, y su tenedor, no pinta nada en la red. Otro asunto es el tema de viabilidad técnica y escalabilidad. 

Lo disruptivo en Dash, y similares en ese modelo, es que fue el primer proyecto que aplicó una solución (acertada o no) de segunda capa (tier2).que hacía incapié en distribuir la gobernabilidad entre todos los agentes que intervienen en su sistema. Mineros-usuarios. E intentar hacer unas normas de consenso más 'sanas'.

Las SC, pueden extender la tecnología, pero los mineros siempre tendrán la última palabra. Y de vez en cuando los chinos 'lo recuerdan', cuando el hash es basculado incluso a pérdidas a btcc y la red Bitcoin ralentiza.


----------



## runner (1 Sep 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Comentar solo dos cosas:
> 
> - Ese es el análisis superficial básico que cualquiera que entra en esto hace, Y eso se debe principalmente a la falta de paciencia, es decir, como no soy capaz de pillar las coins o he llegado tarde el sistema colapsara, sin embargo pongo IOTA a la altura de XRM porque todo el mundo dice que sera la polla. Quieres proyectos que aporten cosas? TaaS, Polybius, Monaco, TKN, Tenx... todos estos proyectos acababan de salir y no estaban en funcionamiento. Algunos, anteriores, como TaaS ya ha demostrado, En cuanto reciba una tarjeta MONACO de esas ya vere si estos tambien, pero es que hablais de proyectos muertos o proyectos clon o copia, y ni siquiera tienen los protocolos basicos desplegados... que coño van a valer o a demostrar entonces??
> 
> ...



Gracias por el comentario. Se agradece mucho. Seguiré a las coins que me comentas e intentaré profundizar más en el tema, a ver qué podemos sacar de todo esto.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (1 Sep 2017)

djun dijo:


> Y Komodo. ¿No es Komodo otra coin anónima y fiable?



Creo que llega tarde a un nicho limitadillo y con mucha starlette ya ...y acentuado áun más con el , me mojo, presumible "fenómeno de masas PIVX " que se puede ir confirmando en horas/días.

Mi impresión sin más , ojo.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 12:34 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Cito parte del artículo:
> 
> Me parece muy interesante todo lo que está saliendo, a ver si pronto sale en más exchanges.



Y dejar todo ese mogollón de decimales ala interactividad de poseedores , muchos de los cuales han entrado en el punto en que esta o más arriba aún , ya en claras muestras de agotamiento ? Ese mogollón de numeritos erigidos en proporción a ventas controladas te pueden bajar al último infierno.

Decir VÉRTIGO es poco. Ojalá, por el forerío implicado, suba y de corazón lo digo...pero yo, vamos...a las cenizas, si las hubiere...si no, ni con un palo .


----------



## workforfood (1 Sep 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Publicidad VS realidad.
> 
> IOTA apenas llega a 0.5 transacciones por segundo y eso con tasas de errores que superan el 25% y tiempos de confirmación medios de varios minutos. Y en cuanto intenta llegar a unas pocas TPS el sistema se hunde.
> 
> ...




Y qué significa que hay un 25% de error, que el 25% de transacciones se pierden? y lo de TPS qué es?


----------



## p_pin (1 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias a ambos...pero decía POR ARRIBA.
> 
> Dónde está el punto de compra ?



Sobre pivx
En torno a 2,7$ se inició la actual subida







El problema de pivx es que sólo cotiza en bittrex contra btc (96% del volumen), así que te puedo dar los que yo considero puntos importantes. Valores aproximados, por que evidentemente varían si btc está muy fuerte
62.000 satoshi
72.000 satoshi
89.000 satoshi
108.000 satoshi
129.000 satoshi
169.000 satoshi (máximos históricos)
72k 89k 108k les daría un nivel de "fiabilidad más fuerte" que los otros


----------



## Carlos T. (1 Sep 2017)

Lindacoin estrenándose


----------



## digipl (1 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Y qué significa que hay un 25% de error, que el 25% de transacciones se pierden? y lo de TPS qué es?



Conf. Rate: Porcentaje de transacciones que se confirman. Si una transacción no se confirma hay que retransmitirla.

TPS: Transacciones por segundo

CTPS: Transacciones confirmadas por segundo

avg. confirmation time: Tiempo medio de confirmación en horas:minutos:segundos



juli dijo:


> Así que...*"Aupa, San Pedro, aibalaostia,pues"... / Y dále púrpura ! /*



Espero que te vaya mejor con las cryptomonedas que con la Libia. Al final un segundo y poco es un mundo. Una pena, sin los morados se pierde mucho. A ver si espabiláis que lleváis unos años de pena.


----------



## impacto (1 Sep 2017)

Carlos T. dijo:


> Lindacoin estrenándose



Lindacoin, que cabrones, quien piensa los nombres aqui? Dicen palabras de forma aleatoria y hacen ruletita en plan twister o como va esto??

Depierta la bestia durmiente...?? Despierta ETC??? :ienso::Aplauso:


----------



## juli (1 Sep 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Espero que te vaya mejor con las cryptomonedas que con la Libia. Al final un segundo y poco es un mundo. Una pena, sin los morados se pierde mucho. A ver si espabiláis que lleváis unos años de pena.



Calla,calla..encima los de enfrente...el personal anda contento. Yo creo que hasta relajan adrede para entrar últimos y decir que nos han echado ellos.

Pero bueno, no problemo...esto sí que es HODL puro y duro. Un par de trapos cada medio siglo y a otra cosa, es lo que hay.

Por cierto...si PIVX me da lo que San Pedro no , todas contentas. 

y joer...porqué uno daba por sentado que todo el foro es de Madrí ? ::

/ end off topic , sorry :o /


----------



## paketazo (1 Sep 2017)

Maestro *Clapham* ahora sí que estás realizando una interesante labor informativa y de investigación, si sigues por ahí, es posible que regreses a tu isla y montes un par de hoteles resort en un par de años.

Un saludo


----------



## san_miguel (1 Sep 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> BitShares‏ @bitshares 17 hHace 17 horas
> New website, New Bitshares exchange and GUI update coming very soon.
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo BTS tiene una gráfica muy muy buena.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 13:09 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo BTS tiene una gráfica muy muy buena.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Echarle un ojo a este Link. Son recomendaciones para alts este mes. Top 10 Altcoins to Invest in September | Its Blockchain

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Portador del Caos (1 Sep 2017)

Venga Clapham, sin que sirva de precedente, te voy hacer caso, y he soltado el 15% de mis BTC en 4836.1 (De momento, a una decima del maximo historico y en teoria la linea infranqueable Chapham version 3.0). Con esto, recupero toda mi inversión en cryptos + plus caprichos 'vuelta al cole'.

Eso si, si baja unos 300 o 400 euros en menos de 24horas, me reengancho


----------



## jorge (1 Sep 2017)

Que crecimiento tan sólido tiene MAIDSAFECOIN, todos los días sube su centimillo/s y si baja, baja también de la misma manera, de céntimo a céntimo.


----------



## juli (1 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Son los fundamentos , estupido . Empecemos por NEO
> la " ethereum china " ...se va , se va ...se fue a 52 $ y desde entonces ha perdido 20 $ . Sigue siendo la misma tecnologia pero ...
> 
> *Sí, estúpido, son los fundamentos , los que tú obvias. La tecnología o el AT / ya has dejado el cursillo ? / son factores. En Shitland, los malabares son factores DETERMINANTES...Los legales que la acercan al uso masivo, más...y la regulación, parada y fonda crucial.
> ...




*Y cómo Raticulín no iba a ser capital en ésto???... / pese a que "sean los fundamentos, estúpido !!!" :: /

Capicúa , loop marca de la casa...y fin. 

Manténte púrpura,maifrén.   *


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Sep 2017)

El mercado sigue subiendo como un cohete, ¿tendremos otro crash como en mayo o julio?

Lo mismo la cosa se estanca y marcamos una nueva resistencia, pero en agosto el Marketcap se ha duplicado, y eso en el mes que se preveía el apocalipsis del Fork, recuerdo haber leído a muchos diciendo que en agosto había que esperar y no comprar, el que se haya pegado un mes de vacaciones sin mirar el mercado y ahora lo mire lo mismo ni se lo cree.

Por mi, ojalá durara la fiesta eternamente, pero todo lo que sube acaba bajando, y a veces con chaparrón.


----------



## impacto (1 Sep 2017)

don blas de lezo dijo:


> el mercado sigue subiendo como un cohete, ¿tendremos otro crash como en mayo o julio?
> 
> Lo mismo la cosa se estanca y marcamos una nueva resistencia, pero en agosto el marketcap se ha duplicado, y eso en el mes que se preveía el apocalipsis del fork, recuerdo haber leído a muchos diciendo que en agosto había que esperar y no comprar, el que se haya pegado un mes de vacaciones sin mirar el mercado y ahora lo mire lo mismo ni se lo cree.
> 
> Por mi, ojalá durara la fiesta eternamente, pero todo lo que sube acaba bajando, y a veces con chaparrón.



hoooooooddlllll!!! :d:d:d


----------



## juli (1 Sep 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El mercado sigue subiendo como un cohete, ¿tendremos otro crash como en mayo o julio?
> 
> Lo mismo la cosa se estanca y marcamos una nueva resistencia, pero en agosto el Marketcap se ha duplicado, y eso en el mes que se preveía el apocalipsis del Fork, recuerdo haber leído a muchos diciendo que en agosto había que esperar y no comprar, el que se haya pegado un mes de vacaciones sin mirar el mercado y ahora lo mire lo mismo ni se lo cree.
> 
> Por mi, ojalá durara la fiesta eternamente, pero todo lo que sube acaba bajando, y a veces con chaparrón.



Seguirá llegando pasta A MARES. Piensa en 10 personas de tu entorno - no te voy a decir 100 :: -. Ahora, en la pasta que tienen en criptos. Multiplica, Divide. Son números redondos. El que crea que ha visto lo que es FOMO está en la puta inopia.

La clave es cómo y cuándo parará...o cómo se intentará canalizar.

Si tu elección es meditada / Mira a la cara tus apuestas y piensa qué te dan / ...Y ahí, ya...POSICIÓN + PACIENCIA. Hay que joderse, no hay otra. Saltando de piedra en piedra te pones a la altura de los novatos que llegan y te fumas tu ventaja, que es lo único que tienes en tu favor. Si alguna de tus elecciones tempranas, UNA SIQUIERA, es acertada...éso que te llevas...pero TE LO LLEVAS. Lo importante ahora es la coyuntura en la que estás, que es IRREPETIBLE: Eres bueno eligiendo ?Pillas de beta !...Eres garrulillo ? Pillas 3 ó 4 buenas dianas...Eres MALO ? Pillas UNA ó 2. SI eres MALO y te lías a saltos...te llevas lo que se llevó Clavijo.

La precipitación no va a arreglar NADA que no haya enfilado tu reflexión / si lo has hecho así, claro...éso sí, huye de elecciones "a boleo" que no entiendes ni tú, éso sobra totalmente en estos momentos /. Muchas veces vale más perder en 2 de 12 y no perder "tu senda" que comenzar a mover ficha...y que te engulla una dinámica de saltimbanqui en la que ni sabes qué cojones estás haciendo y de la que sólo "te despierta" un bofetón a la baja qu clama al cielo y ya en un punto imposible de reorientar. Los CAMBIOS pueden ser una dinámica en sí...hay que CAMBIAR para ALGO CONCRETO.

Calma. Posición. Paciencia...y a ver el match. Aquí está casi todo el pescáo vendido.





impacto dijo:


> hoooooooddlllll!!! :d:d:d



Impacto..por favor, podrías exponer una operativa CLARA y para Dummies de cara a hacerse con una o varias de las cards/virtuals cards del mercado ? Sería un post de lo más útil en el hilo.

Va a ser un factor crucial este otoño...para cada cual...y por su influencia en cuanto a retiradas masivas de capital en Shitland / yo prefereriría algo progresivo hasta , digamos, fin de año...puede ser caótico /.

Gracias.


----------



## serlec (1 Sep 2017)

Alguna explicación a los pump de ETC y LTC yo estaba en esta última por casualidad y he pillado algo pero no se si se mantendrá o tendrá corrección del copón mi intención era dejarlo ahí pero para que engañarnos a la mínima buscaré otros horizontes...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (1 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Seguirá llegando pasta A MARES. Piensa en 10 personas de tu entorno. Ahora, en la pasta que tienen en criptos. Multiplica, Divide. Son números redondos. El que crea que ha visto lo que es FOMO está en la inopia.
> 
> La clave es cómo y cuándo parará...o cómo se intentará canalizar.
> 
> ...




Yo solo estoy informado de TKN y Monaco, PLU esta en "stand by" o que se yo, se lo han llevado muerto, ni idea, TenX no piloto nada.

TKN aun estan en fase previa, les faltan semanas segun ultima actualización para preparar y mejorar la app y producto. Osea que hay margen todavia... pero claro tampoco se cuanto. Esta gente dio una tarjeta a los 1000 primeros holders, pero no se cuando les llegará, porque yo tonto de mi los tenia en el exchange, igualmente no creo que te sirva de nada la tarjeta sin la app porque no la podras vincular.

A mi me interesa MCO, porque en teoría son los que mas machacado lo tienen y todo mas avanzado. Han sacado su app, Pero yo creo que ha habido una especie de sentimiento de decepción tras la publicacion de la app, me explico ,porque no es una app real, es solo como una manera de registrarte para que te envien una tarjeta, bueno, miento, para reservarla, porque esa es otra te piden todos tus datos te echan una fotico y te dicen que escojas tarjeta, yo la quiero y me he reservado una metalica, modo ( Claudius//Jeque petrolero), puedes pedir la gratuita de plastico, pero no tiene cashback- las metalicas si- lo cual para mi es una interesante ventaja si se hiciera mainstream, y sinceramente, si funciona, se hará mainstream, porque quien se de cuenta que puede usar sus criptos para pagar el periodico directamente y con mas cashback que comision...( practicamente la unica manera de incitar a gastar a la gente monedas deflacionarias) 

Pero es que yo lo mejor que he visto siempre de las criptos es la transglobalidad, con una tarjeta que pueda usar mis criptos en todo el mundo, se puede decir que podría vivir un tiempo al margen del sistema ( hasta que me pillen) ajajaja lo siento pero no soporto ser una oveja más, eso fue siempre lo que me atrajo del mundo cripto. Por eso quiero algo como monaco, y por eso no me quedo esperando a que triunfe una y me subo, me subo al tren cuando el billete es barato, aunque pueda descarrilar, no vaya a ser que se vuelva de oro y luego luego no me lo dejen coger...


----------



## juli (1 Sep 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Yo solo estoy informado de TKN y Monaco, ... no es una app real, es solo como una manera de registrarte para que te envien una tarjeta, bueno, miento, para reservarla, porque esa es otra te piden todos tus datos te echan una fotico y te dicen que escojas tarjeta, yo la quiero y me he reservado una metalica, modo ( Claudius//Jeque petrolero), puedes pedir la gratuita de plastico, pero no tiene cashback- las metalicas si- lo cual para mi es una interesante ventaja si se hiciera mainstream, y sinceramente, si funciona, se hará mainstream, porque quien se de cuenta que puede usar sus criptos para pagar el periodico directamente y con mas cashback que comision...



OK, bueno...o sea que MOnaco ...y qué haces ? Formulario en su web...y peticióń de tarjeta, no ?

Por Cashback supongo que te refieres a pillar metálico. Es así ? Hay manera de acceder con preferencia por tener equis coins o algún método parejo ?



Y de TKN ? Nada ? Sólo los 1000 agraciados de marras ?

De qué fechas estamos hablando ?


----------



## serlec (1 Sep 2017)

Y el rey va a por los 5000$ a ver dónde cojones está el techo...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## runner (1 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> 300 mil kms ...
> El problema no es mandar el chu chu to the moon , el problema sera traerlo
> mientras el fiat entre al Algoritmo y no salga puede no problem
> el problem sera cuando + del 1 % de los que tienen Algoritmo decidan
> ...



La bolsa va exactamente de lo mismo. Los que saben acumulan stock de los que se lo regalan cuando les dicen en la tele que el mundo se acaba, y luego se lo colocan a los mismos cuando les dicen que todo es chachipiruli y que las 'arsione' llegarán más allá de los confines del Universo. Mira los gráficos del sp500 por el 2009. Cuando todo se iba a la mierda se inflaron a comprar.

Ahora los que saben y tienen el stock de BTC, cuando quieren colocarlo, lo querrán hacer a precios altos. Y eso necesita tiempo y volumen. No van a soltar el lastre así a saco para tirar el precio y perder toda la pasta acumulada durante estos años. Y esa distribución de activos en techo de mercado se suele ver bastante bien en los gráficos. Y este mercado según mi opinión no está ni mucho menos en esa tesitura. Si te fijas en los picos de volumen cuando cae un poco el BTC o el ETH, se ve compra fuerte. Y si se va superando un máximo, también se hace con volumen y enseguida el precio se mantiene por encima del volumen. Se está acumulando, y según mi punto de vista a marchas forzadas. Claro que habrá caídas, si no esto sería muy fácil, pero el año del techo de esto deberíamos de verlo claramente (espero no equivocarme). Y a darle margen para subir, que subirá.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pirro (2 Sep 2017)

> Wagerr: Human Error From Fight Payouts Puts Fear In Investors
> 
> 
> What was meant to be a milestone of success in Wagerr's short history suddenly turned into a tragedy. Before the Mayweather vs McGregor fight, a whopping 4.8 million Wagerr coins were put on the line by punters all over the world. Unfortunately, an estimated 4 to 5 million Wagerr coins were accidentally overpaid to investors because of an alleged human error. The mistake is estimated to be a $400,000 oversight.
> ...



Core Media - Wagerr: Human Error From Fight Payouts Puts Fear In Investors

La cagada de Wagerr explicada por el CEO.

Por un lado dan ganas de salir corriendo. Joder, si la cagan con el Excel quizá el proyecto les venga grande. Por otro, puede que la moneda esté en su suelo histórico.

El tiempo dará y quitará razones -y dará y quitará dinero-

Por cierto, ¿no habían quedado en que el fork iba a ser de Dash y no de Waves?


----------



## Flowerpower (2 Sep 2017)

Un saludo, alguien guarda sus cryptos en SO Ubuntu linux, quiero bajame una wallet y operar con cryptos, qué wallet es más recomendable para Ubuntu?

Gracias


----------



## pugitito (2 Sep 2017)

Flowerpower dijo:


> Un saludo, alguien guarda sus cryptos en SO Ubuntu linux, quiero bajame una wallet y operar con cryptos, qué wallet es más recomendable para Ubuntu?
> 
> Gracias



Para Ubuntu yo utilizo Exodus

Enviado desde mi GT-P3110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (2 Sep 2017)

Flowerpower dijo:


> Un saludo, alguien guarda sus cryptos en SO Ubuntu linux, quiero bajame una wallet y operar con cryptos, qué wallet es más recomendable para Ubuntu?
> 
> Gracias



Para bitcoin y ltc: electrum

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## endemoniado (2 Sep 2017)

En a penas 5 semanas la capitalización total de las criptos ha pasado de 70.000 millones de dólares a más de 178.000. A principios de año, hace nueve jodidos meses, era de 15.000 !!

Alguien en su sano juicio cree que la demanda ha subido en la misma proporción especialmente en las últimas semanas ¿?

Conocéis alguna persona de a pie que no haya tenido contacto con este mundillo hasta ahora deseando sustituir sus ahorros en fiat por bitcoins a 5000 dólares la unidad ¿?

La utilidad del bitcoin y del resto de shitcoins ha variado tanto respecto al año pasado de tal forma que justifique esta supuesta adopción masiva de los últimos meses ¿?

Ojalá me equivoque pero creo que entre algunos exchangues y las ballenas que controlan el cotarro manipulando el mercado a su antojo van a desplumar a un montón de incautos en los próximos meses. Hasta la shitcoin con el nombre más chorra, plagio de otros plagios y un whitepaper absolutamente descabellado vale más de 100 millones de dólares. 

Aquí se está formando una estafa sideral. Es una burbuja inflada a conciencia.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Sep 2017)

Endemoniado, clapham y yo lo hemos dicho... Ya veremos si es un nuevo paradigma que se está instaurando o el crash y la desplumada de pollos pasará a imprimirse en periódicos y los libros de economía


----------



## juli (2 Sep 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Endemoniado, clapham y yo lo hemos dicho... Ya veremos si es un nuevo paradigma que se está instaurando o el crash y la desplumada de pollos pasará a imprimirse en periódicos y los libros de economía



Ah...pero éso es excluyente, bisihonario ? Porque entonces, y como ya le dije a tu alter ego no es que no veas el futuro...sino que no ves a un palmo de tu morro. 

Si leyeses el hilo con atención en vez de venir a tirarte el pisto para que 4 novatos te crean un vigía del porvenir , sabrías que no sólo se identifican escenarios OBVIOS de ese tipo, sino que se recomienda un ROI + 20% en cuanto se pueda. Pero bueno, que igual tú, el Clap, el otro y el de la moto os creéis que se hace por si mañana llueve.

Por cierto...para cuándo los Purples a 1 $ ? "Será en Octubre ??? " ienso: Avisa, eh ???


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Sep 2017)

nxt ha desarrollado el blockchain creation kit que permite crear monedas en el ecosistema nxt sin ser un genio de la programación con el plus añadido de que los poseedores de nxt que los tengan en su wallet reciben el 10% en forma de airdrop de cualquier cosa creada con este toolkit

por otra lado, el banco francés bnp está experimentando con la tecnología nxt
debe haber más entidades haciendo pruebas con nxt pero no pueden decir nada mas porque tienen firmados NDA


----------



## p_pin (2 Sep 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Alguna explicación a los pump de ETC y *LTC* yo estaba en esta última por casualidad y he pillado algo pero no se si se mantendrá o tendrá corrección del copón mi intención era dejarlo ahí pero para que engañarnos a la mínima buscaré otros horizontes...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



No sé si es la razón, pero podría serlo por su importancia
Lo puso el forero sirpask en el hilo de btc:

_Primera transacción de *LN* en la Main chain de LTC_
Comisiones: 0
Twitter


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Sep 2017)

Este Clapham...primero despotrica de los metales y ahora apuesta por ellos...:rolleye:


----------



## Portador del Caos (2 Sep 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Venga Clapham, sin que sirva de precedente, te voy hacer caso, y he soltado el 15% de mis BTC en 4836.1 (De momento, a una decima del maximo historico y en teoria la linea infranqueable Chapham version 3.0). Con esto, recupero toda mi inversión en cryptos + plus caprichos 'vuelta al cole'.
> 
> Eso si, si baja unos 300 o 400 euros en menos de 24horas, me reengancho



Pues si, al final reenganchado al bitcoin , mira que se me da mal el trading, pero esta creo que la he clavado :


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Pues si, al final reenganchado al bitcoin , mira que se me da mal el trading, pero esta creo que la he clavado :



Tienes el mejor nick de todo el foro :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## VictorW (3 Sep 2017)

Hola a todos, a que se debió el dump de ayer? No entiendo como pueden ponerse de acuerdo todas las ballenas para vender a la vez...


----------



## MM Trainer (3 Sep 2017)

Pregunta abierta :

Cuando las tarjetas cargadas con btc empiecen a ser aceptadas a nivel global para hacer pagos, esto no va a tirar el precio del bitcoin para abajo con mucha fuerza?

Pues equivale a vender bitcoin por fiat, ya que los comerciantes querrán fiat.


----------



## juli (3 Sep 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Pregunta abierta :
> 
> Cuando las tarjetas cargadas con btc empiecen a ser aceptadas a nivel global para hacer pagos, esto no va a tirar el precio del bitcoin para abajo con mucha fuerza?
> 
> Pues equivale a vender bitcoin por fiat, ya que los comerciantes querrán fiat.



No sólo BTC. Todo el empujón de tarjeas de este otoño abre unas perspectivas de "barrido contínuo" considerables, pues cualquier podría hacerlo en un visto y no visto. Veremos si entran poc a poco, de sopetón...es cuestión MUY importante en Shitland.

_________________________________________

*Michinato*, ando dándole vueltas a una afirmación tuya sobre el zercoin de PIVX en busca de mayor anonimato. Me suena a botepronto que dijiste que sería minoritario por su complejidad de uso...lo has usado en la tesnet, tal vez ? Aún siendo complicado...es fiable ? Podría extenderte un poco sobre ésto ? 

Gracias.


----------



## racional (3 Sep 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Cuando las tarjetas cargadas con btc empiecen a ser aceptadas a nivel global para hacer pagos, esto no va a tirar el precio del bitcoin para abajo con mucha fuerza?



No porque casi nadie las va a usar, excepto los que tengan todo su dinero en BTC. Si tienes FIAT, siempre lo usaras antes que BTC.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2017 at 10:57 ----------




endemoniado dijo:


> En a penas 5 semanas la capitalización total de las criptos ha pasado de 70.000 millones de dólares a más de 178.000. A principios de año, hace nueve jodidos meses, era de 15.000 !!



Y sigue siendo poco, Apple vale $800,000 millones. Aqui queda mucho recorrido. No como el oro, que ya esta demasiado gordo y apenas puede moverse.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Sep 2017)

respecto al tema capitalización creo que es un error comparar btc contra paypal, visa, ms etc etc...

yo creo que habría que comparar capitalizacion del criptomundo vs capitalizacion de sectores, no de empresas (telecomunicaciones, banca, mineras etc etc) ... de esta manera si es relevante comparar sectores para ver en cuáles está entrando dinero, tamaño de uno frente a otro etc etc ...el criptomundo sería un nuevo sector, no una acción...


----------



## Albertezz (3 Sep 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Pregunta abierta :
> 
> Cuando las tarjetas cargadas con btc empiecen a ser aceptadas a nivel global para hacer pagos, esto no va a tirar el precio del bitcoin para abajo con mucha fuerza?
> 
> Pues equivale a vender bitcoin por fiat, ya que los comerciantes querrán fiat.



Yo lo veo al contrario, si se populariza pegará un subidon considerable. Mas uso significa mayor precio de toda la vida, porque habrá mas demanda. Además, para vender y gastar en comercios antes tienes que comprar. A largo plazo será buenisimo para btc, mucho más volumen y eso es bueno. Además, como va a estar muy limitado...


----------



## serlec (3 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Yo lo veo al contrario, si se populariza pegará un subidon considerable. Mas uso significa mayor precio de toda la vida, porque habrá mas demanda. Además, para vender y gastar en comercios antes tienes que comprar. A largo plazo será buenisimo para btc, mucho más volumen y eso es bueno. Además, como va a estar muy limitado...



Creo que tienes razón si se generaliza finalmente se acabará perdiendo el paso a FIAT de forma paulatina en cuanto a la revalorización ya se verá supongo que llegados ese punto ya habrán entrado los reguladores a meter mano en cryptoworld y estará todo más contenido.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (3 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Yo lo veo al contrario, si se populariza pegará un subidon considerable. Mas uso significa mayor precio de toda la vida, porque habrá mas demanda. Además, para vender y gastar en comercios antes tienes que comprar. A largo plazo será buenisimo para btc, mucho más volumen y eso es bueno. Además, como va a estar muy limitado...



Hombre...ahora mismo, es muy posible que haya mucho ROI en perspectiva de criptos que sólo han vivido, crecido y multiplicado en Shitland, sin salir a FIAT. Esa coyuntura "de salida" puede ser un desequilbrio importante...aunque a renglón seguido puede tirar a lo que expones, perfectamente.

La clave es que ese Fiat PROMOCIONAL haga su trabajo de boca a boca y FOMO entre quienes aún no han entrado...en mayor proporción del drenaje que suponga en Shitland. Lo del "más garbanzos que entran que los que salen" de toda la vida, vamos...

Pero sí, muy a considerar que implique mayor movimiento...aunque los barridos pueden ir a machete, eso también. No es lo mismo pillar USDT ó Tehthers...que euritos ó $ a la buchaca...y éso pinta muy goloso y hasta puede invitar al "balance contínuo / pájaro en mano style". Y tampoco es lo mismo un dump a palo seco en un criptoescenario jodidillo donde todo dios puede levantar el tenderete y hacer caja. Supongo que ésto dará muchísima importancia al momento "de entrada" - vuelta para muchos - , así como otra dimensión al HODL de toda la vida / Ante estampidas generalizadas, aparecería la figura del ballenato Fiat a palo seco y por sorpresa en busca de posiciones jugosas...que quienes suelten pueden perder definitiva ó casi definitivamente por pumps repentinos y hasta decididamente especulativos para echar muertitos de jambre de la fiesta - Ahora mismo, pienso en algo tan escaso como Dash, por ejemplo...y la exclusividad "Fiat" de la que se le puede dota en un par de movimientos contundentes del estilo del de la ICO de BAT en su día -.

En fin, nuevos matices y vamos viendo...por mí, cuanto antes entre, mejor...pero cuanto más suave , también.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Pregunta abierta :
> 
> Cuando las tarjetas cargadas con btc empiecen a ser aceptadas a nivel global para hacer pagos, esto no va a tirar el precio del bitcoin para abajo con mucha fuerza?
> 
> Pues equivale a vender bitcoin por fiat, ya que los comerciantes querrán fiat.



Estamos en fase de distribución, y esta pude durar muchos años todavía.

Las tarjetas si finalmente se imponen son un medio más para distribuir las coins entre el pueblo...la cotización en el fondo dará iguala corto plazo, a largo plazo lo interesante es que 8 de cada 10 personas en el mundo sepan usar cryptomonedas, y con una tarjeta eso se hará más sencillo.

¿cuantos años tardaremos en llegar a ese 8 de 10?

Las modas se implantan rápido...si cuaja, calculo que será similar al tiempo que se tardó en implantar el teléfono móvil, y dejar al fijo obsoleto.

Un saludo


----------



## plastilinux (3 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Yo lo veo al contrario, si se populariza pegará un subidon considerable. Mas uso significa mayor precio de toda la vida, porque habrá mas demanda. Además, para vender y gastar en comercios antes tienes que comprar. A largo plazo será buenisimo para btc, mucho más volumen y eso es bueno. Además, como va a estar muy limitado...



Y, además, aparte de mayor uso, mayor distribución. Las dos claves para perdurar y derrocar al resto de reyes desnudos (vestidos de impresora invisible).

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (3 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La inmensa mayoria de la gente NO piensa .
> Ni razona , ni analiza ...ni le interesa llegar al fondo del asunto . La mediocridad esta contenta con la superficialidad de los hechos . Y no quiere llegar
> al fondo de la cuestion . Si una inmensa mayoria de la gente piensa algo
> ese " algo " se convierte en la realidad virtual .
> ...



Osea, que si el Fiat quebrase ( que ya esta quebrado, esto es respiracion asistida con las constantes vitales controladas), ves más posible que alguien vaya al supermercado a pagar con una bolsa de "denarios" de plata, y que saquen la bascula y toda la pesca, a que yo pase mi tarjeta con el algoritmo dentro y pague instanteneamente, en una divisa que es aceptada por los dos, tu crees en lo de la bascula y a pesar la plata no? jejeje Y si, la bascula es necesaria, porque viendo la cultura de este pais... quien no va a limar las monedas para intentar sacar... un poco más?? ::


----------



## juli (3 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> :bla::bla::bla::bla:



Buahhh...hasta aquí.

Para colapso el tuyo. Vas a hilos de criptos a decir que son lo peor...igual que a otros de metales antes...a lo mismo. Elije lo que te guste y deja de dar por culo. / la primera invitación es opcional /.

Lo siento, tanto gorgorito gratuíto es mucho bulto. Yo quiero atención para mis niñas y tú, sólo enredar y distraer. Te la pelaría hablar de caracoles o de la órbita saturniana.

Ignore práctico y por total saturación...aunque me pierda tu aviso de PIVX bajo un euro o BTCs a 200 pavos.

Algo en la firma para alertar a despistados a los que vas a perjudicar sin el menor pudor sí que igual me pongo. La gente como tú es muy dañina para el resto y pasar o dejarlo en unas risas, no veo que sea lo propio. Si no, os salís con la vuestra : joder por joder.

Saionara , veive.


----------



## impacto (3 Sep 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Pregunta abierta :
> 
> Cuando las tarjetas cargadas con btc empiecen a ser aceptadas a nivel global para hacer pagos, esto no va a tirar el precio del bitcoin para abajo con mucha fuerza?
> 
> Pues equivale a vender bitcoin por fiat, ya que los comerciantes querrán fiat.



Si tu intercambias BTC x fiat, quiere decir que quieran lo que quieran los comerciantes, hay alguien, o una plataforma que esta dispuesta a pagarte los BTC que quieras gastar, por lo tanto el comerciante recibe fiat, pero hay alquien o algo que ha querido quedarse con tu BTC.. winWin


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Sep 2017)

clapham, los bancos centrales pueden revaluar sus reservas de oro al precio que le de la gana... es un mero apunte contable... el Fiat no puede quebrar nunca, se le reajusta respecto al oro, se le redomina a unidades más bajas y a seguir tirando millas a base de inflación..


----------



## impacto (3 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> OK, bueno...o sea que MOnaco ...y qué haces ? Formulario en su web...y peticióń de tarjeta, no ?
> 
> Por Cashback supongo que te refieres a pillar metálico. Es así ? Hay manera de acceder con preferencia por tener equis coins o algún método parejo ?
> 
> ...




Nada, te bajas la app y vas siguiendo los pasos, es intuitivo y sencillo, algun problema con el puto lector de fotos pero poco mas.

TKN, no hay fechas, hay ilusiones y esperanzas.

Yo entiendo que cuando saquen la app se podran pedir las tarjetas royo MCO, no obstante, el proyecto de TKN me atrae más por el supply, además me preocupa mucho que en MCO te obliguen a holdear tokens durante meses, porque lo que hacen es "obligarte" a dejar una fianza por la tarjeta, bien es cierto que con la de plastico no, que por otro lado es el unico tipo de tarjeta que te ofrece TKN, pero hay una ICO ahora mismo interesante tambien (pero con riesgo de SCAM, que se llama Karbon) que por lo que he leido mete lo mismo (aunque ocn red social detras), me produce alegria ver que proliferan este tipo de tokens, porque al final la competencia es fundamental, el que saque primero algo con éxito, se comera la mitad del mercado, y desde esa posición es muy facil hacerte gordo.. Es como TaaS, para mi, hasta el momento, el mejor Subtoken de Ethereum, Dicho esto digo, el primero que lance un MCO, para ETC se hace jodidamente rico, no se lo factible que será realizarlo, pero si alguien lo ve, que me comente por privado jejeje


----------



## impacto (3 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Vamos a ver ...piensa friamente y razona
> Si el fiat quebrase la menor de tus preocupaciones sera pagar con Algoritmo en un supermercado , sino salvar tu vida ...
> El colapso del dinero fiat significa que la gente perderia sus ahorros
> sus inversiones en biat humo ( aka bonos , acciones de la bolsa , etc ) el
> ...



Te apunto tres cosas.
- Ante un colapso de dinero fiat, a dia de hoy la referencia monetaria mundial serian los metales, pero como no podría encontrarse una base de cambio, si haces plata/oro, sin fiat, es una espiral retroalimentada tan exponencial como burbuja.
- La referencia entonces seria la criptomoneda de referencia, si hay un colapso fiat, tiene que haber el paso previo de HIPERINFLACCION , en ese caso el BTC podría haber llegado a obtener precios de miles de millones, realmente crees que en un hipotetico colapso Fiat, 4 gatos conocerian BTC? Hablamos de un escenario temporal amplio, no es mañana la ley pirata: arrasa con lo que veas y generoso no seas. Se vería una tendencia y movimientos largos.
- El problema es que el fiat esta acabado, por lo menos como lo tenemos montado a dia de hoy, y esto tiene dos caminos: Aumentar la presion fiscal sobre los ciudadanos (más?? o hacer una especie de transmisión de riqueza o amnistia monetaria mundial.. si no hay dinero... en que te van a pagar tus onzas de plata? En remolachas y Agua potable? Tiene que haber una medida humana, algo creado por el hombre, no puede regirse un sistema por minerales con reservas finitas, y si fuese así, tenemos BTC que es el mineral de la tecnologia y si que ha sido creado por el hombre.
Si vamos a hacer hipotesís con el apocalipsis, valora, que a lo mejor, como muchas de tus miles de predicciones y anuncios relativos al mundo cripto, puedes estar equivocado... Sin ningún tipo de acritud eh, esta es mi visión, cada uno tiene la suya jajajaj


----------



## serlec (3 Sep 2017)

Parece que sigue la corrección de fin de semana a ver hasta dónde la llevan menos mal que después Asia por la noche lo arregla.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## endemoniado (3 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> No porque casi nadie las va a usar, excepto los que tengan todo su dinero en BTC. Si tienes FIAT, siempre lo usaras antes que BTC.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-sep-2017 at 10:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Claro que tiene recorrido pero eso no explica el crecimiento exponencial que hemos visto en los últimos nueve meses. Apple es la empresa más valiosa del mundo porque su negocio genera unos ingresos anuales brutales, hasta el ayuntamiento más cutre de España compra iphones.

Qué valor ha generado bitcoin y el resto de shitcoins distinto al que generaba en 2016 ¿? Puedo bajar al bar de la esquina y pagar un café con bitcoins o el dueño se descojonará en mi cara cuando se lo proponga ¿?

A mí me preocupan este tipo de burbujas especulativas porque mucha gente que no tiene ni idea de donde mete su dinero está escuchando vuestros cantos de sirena sin valorar racionalmente el precio de las criptos. Ayer dogecoin, una cripto de COÑA, tenía una capitalización de 300 millones, en Marzo de este mismo año no llegaba a los 20, esto no obedece a ningún tipo de fundamento. Esta burbuja en concreto apunta bastante alto lo cual provocará que los últimos en entrar (y los penúltimos) pierdan casi toda su inversión el día que la demanda caiga porque detrás A DÍA DE HOY no hay más fundamento que el negocio de los mineros y exchangues. En cuanto a utilidad y adopción prácticamente nada ha cambiado respecto a 2016.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Claro que tiene recorrido pero eso no explica el crecimiento exponencial que hemos visto en los últimos nueve meses. Apple es la empresa más valiosa del mundo porque su negocio genera unos ingresos anuales brutales, hasta el ayuntamiento más cutre de España compra iphones.
> 
> Qué valor ha generado bitcoin y el resto de shitcoins distinto al que generaba en 2016 ¿? Puedo bajar al bar de la esquina y pagar un café con bitcoins o el dueño se descojonará en mi cara cuando se lo proponga ¿?



Apple es la "referencia" para todo lo que pretende ser bueno, bonito y grandioso...

Par quién interese, aun recuerdo ver el chart de apple hace ya unos cuantos años, arrastrado mordiendo el polvo sobre el año 98 ... hará unos 19 años ya, y parece que fue ayer.

A toro pasado todo "mola" mazo...podría nombrar varias potenciales apple que se quedaron por el camino, ya fuera por falta de fondos, por malos proyectos, o por ser absorvidas...

BTC podría ser apple hace 19 años o podría ser una burbuja a punto de estallar...con los pies en el suelo y la cabeza fría, BTC si se convierte en "masivo" cagará por apple y su capitalización unas cuantas veces...ahora también podría ser alguna de las que quisieron ser apple y se desinflaron en el intento...

¿quién sabe?

Lo que está claro es que algo que ha pasado de valer céntimos a 5000$ no puede ser humo, y menos despues de tantos años ya en el candelero, y con timempo de haber muerto por el camino unas cuantas veces "lo mismo para otras altcoins con algo de "solera""

un saludo


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es irrelevante ...
> Ahora mismo nadie paga con certificados de oro , porque nadie tiene oro
> La ventaja del fiat es que el fiat es siempre ilimitado ...
> Puedes crear fiat ilimitadamente porque solo se necesita tinta y papel , pero si volvemos al patron oro el gasto estara limitado a la cantidad
> ...



te olvidas renominar el Fiat... como han hecho todos los países que llegaron a tener muchos 0 en sus billetes.... se renomina a una nueva versión sin tantos 0 y a tirar millas... el pueblo feliz y contento


----------



## plus ultra (3 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Estamos en fase de distribución, y esta pude durar muchos años todavía.
> 
> Las tarjetas si finalmente se imponen son un medio más para distribuir las coins entre el pueblo...la cotización en el fondo dará iguala corto plazo, a largo plazo lo interesante es que 8 de cada 10 personas en el mundo sepan usar cryptomonedas, y con una tarjeta eso se hará más sencillo.
> 
> ...



Que 8 de cada 10 sepan utilizar las criptos es un dato demasiado optimista,a dia de hoy dudo que 8 de cada 10 personas sepan utilizar la banca on-line mas basica,y si cojemos como referencia las tarjetas de credito pues te diria que despues de mas de 30-40 años en servicio aun hay muchisima gente en especial personas de mas de 50 años que no las utilizan por no saber,y otros se niegan a usarlas.

Tomar el movil como referencia no lo veo justo,y si lo hacemos decirte que desde que tuve mi primer movil hasta que se generalizo pasaron mas de 5 años,poniéndolo como ejemplo seria como soltarle a un usuario basico un smartphone de ultima generacion a alguien en el 1999.

Yo creo que para que podamos tomar como referencia y decir que entramos en un punto de no retorno seria suficiente que 5/10 hayan oido hablar de las criptos y 3/10 las utilizen de alguna forma,pagos,inversionistas,trading...

Hoy dia en la era de los smartphone,portatiles,tablet,app... les nombras a mas de uno ubuntu,apple (no iphone),mac,linux...y les suena a mandarin tradicional.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Hoy dia en la era de los smartphone,portatiles,tablet,app... les nombras a mas de uno ubuntu,apple (no iphone),mac,linux...y les suena a mandarin tradicional.



Esta es la clave, usar algo sin realmente saber que lo usas.

Java, Linux, C++...lo usamos a diario sin saber que coño es, y en el cryptouniverso harán lo mismo si pretenden llegar a la masa.

ahora supongo que como mucho 0,25 de cada 10 habrán escuchado hablar de BTC, de ese 0,25 quizá con suerte un 0,01 lo habrán usado o instalado algún wallet etc.

Cuando hablo de 8 de cada 10 y lo comparo con el paso de fijo a móvil (telefonía), no pongo plazo temporal, podrían ser 5 años o 50, ya que quizá todavía estemos en la fase que se instalan las cabinas fijas en la calle comparado con BTC.

A lo que me refiero es que cuando la tecnología esté implementada cara el usuario final y usuario básico, no tardará ni 10 años en llegar a esos 8 de cada 10.

Tengo curiosidad por ver que nos pone en el mercado Dash y su evolution, pues creo que los tiros pueden ir por ahí...bucar llegar a la masa demanera sencilla, tipo instalando un jaxx movil y comprando directamente cryptos via sms o similar...nada de exchangers liosos, instalar cadenas de bloques, guardar wallets dat, paper wallets...eso todo está muy bien, pero es incompatible con la masa.

Sencillo, práctico, rápido= triunfo.

BTC por ejemplo si no se adapta nunca será masivo, podrá valer 100.000$ pero no será usado, sin embargo pay pal, es "sencillo", para un usuario medio de internet, y por eso se usa relativamente bastante.

Si llegamos a un punto de no retorno...eso sería como poco que uno de cada 10 usen crypto, ya estará el primer plato sobre la mesa.

un saludo


----------



## Albertezz (3 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Claro que tiene recorrido pero eso no explica el crecimiento exponencial que hemos visto en los últimos nueve meses. Apple es la empresa más valiosa del mundo porque su negocio genera unos ingresos anuales brutales, hasta el ayuntamiento más cutre de España compra iphones.
> 
> Qué valor ha generado bitcoin y el resto de shitcoins distinto al que generaba en 2016 ¿? Puedo bajar al bar de la esquina y pagar un café con bitcoins o el dueño se descojonará en mi cara cuando se lo proponga ¿?
> 
> A mí me preocupan este tipo de burbujas especulativas porque mucha gente que no tiene ni idea de donde mete su dinero está escuchando vuestros cantos de sirena sin valorar racionalmente el precio de las criptos. Ayer dogecoin, una cripto de COÑA, tenía una capitalización de 300 millones, en Marzo de este mismo año no llegaba a los 20, esto no obedece a ningún tipo de fundamento. Esta burbuja en concreto apunta bastante alto lo cual provocará que los últimos en entrar (y los penúltimos) pierdan casi toda su inversión el día que la demanda caiga porque detrás A DÍA DE HOY no hay más fundamento que el negocio de los mineros y exchangues. En cuanto a utilidad y adopción prácticamente nada ha cambiado respecto a 2016.



Se te olvida un dato crucial e importantisimo. El fundamento es muchisimo más que el de los exanges y mineros, porque hay un montón de proyectos, algunos ya funcionando con una utilidad totalmente real y que disrupten muchos nichos de mercado tradicionales, y que no quieren ser una moneda ni ser usados como moneda, sino que los tokens de dichos proyectos cumplen oras funciones, te enumero algunos y seguro que se me olvidan unos cuantos:

-servicio de notaría gratuita
-servicio de apuestas descentralizado
-casino sin margen para la banca
-inteligencia artificial y colectiva aplicada a inversioens tradicionales y en el mundo cripto.
-Sistemas de almacenamiento en la nube descentralizados, más seguros que gigantes como amazon drive o google, más baratos y que encima pagan a los usuarios.
-Seguros basados en blockchain.
-Organicacion de empresas, asociaciones y cualquier tipo de ente de manera descentralizada, esto se llama DAO
-industria de la distribucion digital de contenidos, más justa para el autor que se lleva el 100% del dinero, descentralizado y sin censura.
-industria de las entradas para eventos sin posibilidad de reventa y sin poder falsificarse.
-aplicacion para rentabilizar tus datos de navegacion/personales, igual que hace facebook y demás grandes sin que los usuarios quieran ni ganen dinero.

el cambio de 2016 a 2017 es DESCOMUNAL. En gran parte gracias a las aplicaciones posibles que tienen los smart-contracts.


----------



## argentum (3 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Por que ?
> El oro y la plata han sido dinero por milenios . El papel no ...Todas las monedas sin respaldo de oro colapsan ...
> El BTC ....por que esa medida humana tiene que ser obligatoriamente el BTC y no , por ejemplo ...PIVX ...es mejor BTC que PIVX ?
> Tecnologicamente NO ...Ahhh , porque fue el primero ? Y eso que
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo a lo que planteas, pero ese colapso precisamente esos gurus de los que hablas, *ni Rickards, ni Rogers, ni Mike maloney*, dan fechas, el colapso te dicen que de este momento en 10 años, hasta Max Keiser en su Keiser report hablan de colapso y dicen y repiten, comprar plata, yo pienso que después de esta crisis financiera que nos viene, el mundo se desligara del petrodólar y posterior a la crisis, montaran la burbuja mas bestia de la historia y ahí vendrá el Mad max, que por cierto es inevitable.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Sep 2017)

El clapham es como los que a principio de siglo pasado cuando aparecieron los primeros vehiculos a motor decian que lo mejor era ir a caballo, que esos esos cacharros con ruedas no funcionaban y en cambio los caballos con tal de darle un poco de agua y dejarlo pastar te llevaba a cualquier parte.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (3 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El clapham es como los que a principio de siglo pasado cuando aparecieron los primeros vehiculos a motor decian que lo mejor era ir a caballo, que esos esos cacharros con ruedas no funcionaban y en cambio los caballos con tal de darle un poco de agua y dejarlo pastar te llevaba a cualquier parte.



O también puede ser de esos que pronosticaban que triunfaría el VHS sobre el Betamax. O de los que predijo que el Spectrum se comería nada menos que al MSX, a pesar de ser éste muy superior.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2017)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> O también puede ser de esos que pronosticaban que triunfaría el VHS sobre el Betamax. O de los que predijo que el Spectrum se comería nada menos que al MSX, a pesar de ser éste muy superior.



Ostias!!... yo tenía un MSX...que buenos juegos sacaba Konami en cartucho ) : el espectrum no le llegaba ni a la suela del zapato. hasta que salio el Amiga 500...aquello sí que fue la leche.


----------



## Claudius (3 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por ver que nos pone en el mercado Dash y su evolution, pues creo que los tiros pueden ir por ahí...bucar llegar a la masa demanera sencilla, tipo instalando un jaxx movil y comprando directamente cryptos via sms o similar...nada de exchangers liosos, instalar cadenas de bloques, guardar wallets dat, paper wallets...eso todo está muy bien, pero es incompatible con la masa.
> 
> Sencillo, práctico, rápido= triunfo.



Ya comenté hace unas semanas que se está trabajando con varios integradores de wallets para móvi y pc losl más importantes Jaxx y Copay para que tengan disponible pasarelas integradas en fiat para compra directa, a través de exchange asociado, pero de forma transparente al usuario, con tarjetas de débito y quizás otras formas de pago fiat más sofisticadas.

Este mes también sale la tarjeta de débito 'oficial' de Dash, sino se dilata.

Eso, antes de la llegada de Evolution.

(La comisión de todo esto, será otro cantar). 
Pero se está trabajando para que las comisiones de tránsito en la red Dash sean lo más competitivas posibles, ya que para ser 'corriente' es la clave.
En Dash 'hoy' si no hay prisa se puede mandar desde Core *gratis* a tiempos de Bitcoin osea 1h-2h más menos

Durante Q4 se van a empezar a sacar varias release de la v. de Core adaptándose por fases a las nuevas características que va a soportar la red en 2018.

En Q4 se van a dar varias conferencias en Venezuela, de alfabetización crypto-digital, que se espera se expandan boca a boca, Septiembre va a ser el comienzo de muchas actividades fuera de crypto-world (hacia el público objetivo) así que estaros atentos los que tengáis tokens, que puede haber actividad.

Sembrando FOMO


----------



## enunrom (3 Sep 2017)

Mucho ojo con Komodo, pues tiene de momento cerca de un 100% de subida en las últimas 24H.
Está ATH y número uno en volumen en Bittrex.
Bittrex.com - The Next Generation Crypto-Currency Exchange
Creo que se debe todo al anuncio de una noticia potente para dentro de cinco días.
Komodo Platform


----------



## juli (3 Sep 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Mucho ojo con Komodo, pues tiene de momento cerca de un 100% de subida en las últimas 24H.
> Está ATH y número uno en volumen en Bittrex.
> Bittrex.com - The Next Generation Crypto-Currency Exchange
> Creo que se debe todo al anuncio de una noticia potente para dentro de cinco días.
> Komodo Platform



Por lo que leí - e interpretè - en su bitcointalk, no es sólo lo que van a anunciar...sino el modus operandi / Más meneo en marketing, del que este "anuncio del anuncio" forma parte ya /.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2017)

Para los que tengais un rato libre os recomiendo que en esta web:

Bitcoin (BTC) statistics - Price, Blocks Count, Difficulty, Hashrate, Value

perdais unos minutos, y saqueis conclusiones analizando detalles de las diferentes coins que integra en sus estadísticas, pues al estar unificadas y normalizadas entre ellas, es fácil sacar conclusiones.

por ejemplo:

Generalmente vemos que ETC mueve gran cantidad de volúmen en $, cuando vamos a mirar en sus estadísticas, vemos en el punto "Median Transaction Value", que la media de valor por transacción diaria, ronda los 20$

Vamos por ejemplo a Dash, que mueve mucho menos volumen diario, y vemos que ronda los 580$ por transacción.

Otro dato interesante, es el hasrate medio:

Por ejemplo en Monero es de 216.656 Mhash/s, mientras que en Zcash 333.169 Mhash/s, y en Dash 26.41 Thash/s

Hay pistas muy interesantes, y se pueden obtener conclusiones reales de lo que se está moviendo a nivel especulativo, lo que está respaldado por minería, movimientos de capital...

A mi me ha servido muchas veces sobre todo en pumps puntuales, para valorar si son "reales" o solo humo de exchanger.

Un saludo y buena entrada de semana.


----------



## djun (4 Sep 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Mucho ojo con Komodo, pues tiene de momento cerca de un 100% de subida en las últimas 24H.
> Está ATH y número uno en volumen en Bittrex.
> Bittrex.com - The Next Generation Crypto-Currency Exchange
> Creo que se debe todo al anuncio de una noticia potente para dentro de cinco días.
> Komodo Platform




¿Qué es SuperNET? SuperNET quiere ser una especie de Suite que ofrece distintas funcionalidades a distintas criptomonedas. Iguana, el multiwallet de Supernet, permite gestionar Bitcoin, Komodo, y unas cuantas más criptomonedas desde un único sitio centralizado.

¿Qué es Komodo? Komodo es la criptomoneda, (un fork de Zcash), que es la base de SuperNET.

En posteriores posts, iré describiendo las funcionalidades de SuperNET, mientras tanto, aqui teneis un artículo en castellano, que hace un resumen bastante completo: Introduction to Komodo (ES)

Aquí tenemos también la recién remozada web: Error: Page not Found | SuperNET , que por cierto, todavía no se ha activado el idioma español, aunque se hará en fechas próximas.

El anuncio de activación del equipo de Marketing: Error: Page not Found | SuperNET , y digo activación, porque hasta que no ha estado funcionando, no se ha hecho nada de marketing hasta el momento. Repito: se ha esperado a que esté en funcionamiento para empezar a hacer ruido.

https://forobits.com/t/supernet-komodo-entra-en-produccion/3240


*Guía para comprender Komodo*
https://komodoplatform.com/es/introduction-to-komodo-es/

Ahora KMD está en $2.90. Creo que va a subir. Veremos donde se encuentra dentro de dos semanas.


----------



## endemoniado (4 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Se te olvida un dato crucial e importantisimo. El fundamento es muchisimo más que el de los exanges y mineros, porque hay un montón de proyectos, algunos ya funcionando con una utilidad totalmente real y que disrupten muchos nichos de mercado tradicionales, y que no quieren ser una moneda ni ser usados como moneda, sino que los tokens de dichos proyectos cumplen oras funciones, te enumero algunos y seguro que se me olvidan unos cuantos:
> 
> -servicio de notaría gratuita
> -servicio de apuestas descentralizado
> ...



Descomunal, descomunal... ienso:

La teconología para los smart-contracts ya existía en 2016, los que en 2016 eran meros proyectos lo siguen siendo ahora en su gran mayoría. 

Para empezar los smart-contracts no son la panacea ni la solución para todos los servicios que mencionas, algunos de ellos plantean multitud de implicaciones legales que no son tan sencillas de resolver, además de que los contratos inteligentes son irreversibles con todo lo que ello conlleva, por poner un ejemplo, son incompatibles con el derecho de desistimiento del consumidor.

Los tokens hasta donde yo sé no usan patentes de ningún tipo por lo que no están ligados al "valor algorítmico" de todas esas innovaciones. Es decir, aunque esa tecnología se acabe aplicando en el mundo real de forma masiva no implica en modo alguno que sean esos tokens por los que apostáis vuestros ahorros los que vayan a convertirse en mainstream.


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

SAkamoto ya lleva su metástasis colgando...y sólo podrá recrear su ponzi en un circuito cerrado : El de las aplicaciones derivadas del Segwit que faculta Sidechains, LN, etc... Hasta entonces, Bitcoin va contra reloj. 

Pero BTC no puede pararse, y además, su retroalimentación es de un hambre descomunal , pues su crecimiento pasa por ser exponencial, con el ingente consumo de recursos que ello requiere / Los barridos MASIVOS en los que cada propuesta de SHitland pasa por caja /. Bitcoin es una bicicleta que no puede parar de dar pedales...o al suelo va...y no podrá parar hasta que genere recursos propios, cosa que ahora no hace ni por asomo, pese a que se vaya 2demún día sí, día también.

Ahora mismo, la marginación de grandes proyectos de SHitland / en dump en pleno barrido / contrasta con los pumps simultáneos ya no de tokens de ETH como podía darse hae meses, sino con GX, Triggers, Lindas y otras gaitas que BTC puede permitirse alimentar sin riesgo de que le disputen el trono...cosa que dejará de hacer en cuanto salgan las primeras aplicaciones de su cascada : Ése seráel punto de no retorno de SHitland y la gran criba en la que se dilucidará quién quedará en juego y quién desaparecerá para siempre. Ahí se dará la aniquilación de shitcoins de la que alardea día tras día el tal Mojón...pero que bien al contrario de lo que él cacarea ya no será TOTAL por los excesivos cabos sueltos que se dejaron esta primavera al planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto..a Jihan gracias.

Hay varias claves para escapar a esta espiral : La/s primera/s , Las actualizaciones de Dash y sobre todo, ETH , que les permitirán crear estructuras autosuficientes y estancas al planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto A NIVEL GLOBAL - esde suponer que como sistema vanguardista de pagos en Dash y como plataforma creativa TOTAL en ETH -. A ello podría sumarse la ya establecida Ripple, en su siesta probablemente deliberada, así como BTC Cash / ambas orientadas a redes de pagos / pero también una LTC reseteada, IOTA o posiblemente, NEO y WAVES por sus marcados carices geopolíticos.

Tanto en redes de pago instantáneo y seguro, como en proveedor de aplicaciones blockchain, estos proyectos podrán generar recursos de principio a fin, sin salir de sus respectivas blockchains...cosa que probablemente jamás habría pasado sin el boicot de Jihan, pues el canibalismo bitcoñero habría atrofiado y boicoteado su crecimiento convenientemente...labor inexcusable para la optimización del pto. canibal de Satoshi y que se tuvo que aparcar por causas mayores.

Neo ya se ha alineado publicamente con el establishment chino y sus exigencias - y las castuzas locales sólo van a dar bola a blockchains que puedan controlar$$$ , de ahí lo terrible de la omnipresente espada de Damocles bitcoñera por su posible desactivación en base a su cariz "criminal", que de chorrada, no tiene ná - . Hace unos días, leí un whitepaper - por saturación, ni recuerdo cuál - que ya daba absoluto protagonismo a la identificación voluntaria / como aliciente, que no imposición / de un propietario de tokens en su blockchain. La regulación, la titulalridad, y un retorno atractivo / probablemente más modesto del arrebatadoramente promocional que ha sido necesario en los paneles de coinmarketap hasta ahora, pero lo suficientemente jugoso como para provocar la fuga de depósitos de la extractiva y arcaica estructura bankster global que detonará la Adopción Masiva / crearán un marco lo suficientemente SEGURO como para que el expoliado himbersor bancario standard , en cuanto hagan 4 sonoros metesacas a la espita inflacionaria ,vuele a Shitland como mosca a un Mojón. 

Para que ésta jugada salga bien, y aquí diferimos en cuanto a causa y efecto de la pírrica y sobredimensionada contabilidad de Shitland , es necesario que sus "colaterales agentes comerciales" - los tecno-iniciados, nosotros - sean los estrictamente indispensables...y así no desequilibren con su aumento de riqueza el Plan Ferpecto de la castuza global...que está al caer. Los early adopters / y cualquiera en Shitland lo es hoy en mayor o menor medida / son los paletos acaparadores de huertas previos al inmo-chachullo de Aznar, por ejemplo : Algo con lo que hay que tragar para montar el chiringuito mientras se van tomando posiciones con la mayor discreción posible en el sector...de ahí que la promoción del nuevo timo bankster , la blockchain, se dé e base a "contabilidades búlgaras" : Esto habla de la magnitud del timo y del intento de optimización de gastos de sus promotores...no de la incosistencia de NUESTRAS propiedades.

Asínnn que...suerte, cabeza....y ante todo, mucha calma, "paletos"...que las parcelazas, parcelas y parceluchas de este trile están ya "a vuestro nombre" y tener las manos fuertes va a ser primordial para no recordar pa'los restos nuestro paso por Shitland el día D a la hora H ...como gilipollas premiums 

Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos. Y al loro con los pumps de transición en blockchains de quinta división...que serán achicharradas en cualquier momento y tienen serio riesgo de dejar a quien las surfee co el pie cambiado cuando suene el silbato del juego de las sillas.

...& Posición.Posición-Posición...que las actualizaciones inminentes van a comenzar a acuñar unas castas en SHitland INSALVABLES vía precio prohibitivo de las "blockchains que hagan cosas" y vayan a quedar en pie a nivel global... bien lejos, en mi opinión , del "rosco" que insinúan los más cenizos agoreros.

Palomitas.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2017)

Madre mia menuda bajada repentina..


----------



## san_miguel (4 Sep 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Madre mia menuda bajada repentina..



Creo que han prohibido en China todas las ICOS.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Creo que han prohibido en China todas las ICOS.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Uysshhh...oye !....Hablando del rey de Roma...Tal vez menos las de la complaciente NEO, recién cacareada "a toda media" su lealtad al establishment mandarínnnnn y sus hekuánimes resoluciones en materia cripto ? 

Casualidá casualidosa & tal ?

Tienes algún link ?

Un saludo.

_________________________________________

Alguien estuvo en el ICo de MobileGo ? A cuánto salía la chapa ? / Roza ya 1/6 de su precio de salida al mercado /


----------



## Albertezz (4 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Descomunal, descomunal... ienso:
> 
> La teconología para los smart-contracts ya existía en 2016, los que en 2016 eran meros proyectos lo siguen siendo ahora en su gran mayoría.
> 
> ...



Ya sé que los SC son del año pasado, pero no ha sido hasta 2017 hasta que los desarrolladores han ido viendo aplicaciones a mansalva, la prueba de ello es el crecimiento exponencial del nº de icos y el % de las mismas que funciona sobre ethereum o sobre blockchain propia con capacidad de SC. Si buscas verás un grafico como en este mismo año el nº de icos al principio de año por semana era de 1, y va a terminar el año con casi 200 al día, si eso no te parece descomunal, que el 99% de todas las icos nuevas saquen aplicaciones mas o menos buenas y reales a los SC pues no se que entiendes tu por descomunal.

Por otro lado, si bien yo tambien pienso que no todo en el mundo real se puede hacer con un SC, si creo que todos los ejemplos que te he puesto pueden hacerse, que la ley no está actualizada para ser totalmente compatible con los SC? correcto, pero eso ha pasado con todos los avances tecnologicos, llegará un dia y será más pronto que tarde, que la ley se actualice.

Y para terminar, lo que dices que un SC no puede reflejar el derecho de desestimiento, te equivocas, en Solidity lo puedes programar sin problemas, por ejemplo haces una funcion en la que si el usuario envia una cantidad X de ethers al SC entre las fechas Y-Z, el SC se autodestruya y devuelva los fondos.


----------



## BlackIrish___ (4 Sep 2017)

¿Posible buen momento para comprar (síndrome cisne negro)? ienso:


----------



## impacto (4 Sep 2017)

Me encanta el olor a dump por la mañana....









Huele a chinos huyendo bajo las faldas de papa estado...

Mucho mejor... así tocamos a más...


----------



## serlec (4 Sep 2017)

De lo mío no vais a oler un Satoshi Hold con las botas puestas...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (4 Sep 2017)

¿a alguien le sobra un tether por ahí?? o que?? jejejeje
No es Bitcoin todo lo que reluce.
Mejor morir holdeando que vivir tradeando...

---------- Post added 04-sep-2017 at 12:17 ----------




BlackIrish___ dijo:


> ¿Posible buen momento para comprar (síndrome cisne negro)? ienso:



No parece un gran momento la verdad... demasiadas incógnitas... Igual mañana se ha disipado nuestro humo... :8:


----------



## Esse est deus (4 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Para los que tengais un rato libre os recomiendo que en esta web:
> 
> Bitcoin (BTC) statistics - Price, Blocks Count, Difficulty, Hashrate, Value
> 
> perdais unos minutos, y saqueis conclusiones analizando detalles de las diferentes coins que integra en sus estadísticas, pues al estar unificadas y normalizadas entre ellas, es fácil sacar conclusiones.



Buen enlace, gracias, no lo conocía.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2017)

BlackIrish___ dijo:


> ¿Posible buen momento para comprar (síndrome cisne negro)? ienso:



Yo he cargado bitcoin cash y neo...la putada es que no vendi a tiempo eth, antes de que bajara...y menos mal que me he despertado de casualidad esta mañana y me he encontrado con todo este fregao.


----------



## Albertezz (4 Sep 2017)

China ha prohibido las ico, y ha ordenado a los exchanges que no trabajen con FIAT.
Los que se metan en neo que se preparen para peder dinero a mansalva al menos a corto y medio plazo, y veremos a largo, porque esa moneda para mi gusto es una shitcoin copia de eth y el unico fundamento que tenia era las ico (out). Aun así, suerte a los que se juegen la pasta en la ruleta de neo.


----------



## impacto (4 Sep 2017)

La debacle de Binance, otros como OAX o AdeX sufrirán como perros locos.. Y hay 10 o 12 coins por ahí, que se les pinta negro el panorama, como los bitcoñeros quieran recuperar.. que quieren... se están vendiendo 4 MIOTAS y se han dejado la mitad del precio..


----------



## enunrom (4 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Uysshhh...oye !....Hablando del rey de Roma...Tal vez menos las de la complaciente NEO, recién cacareada "a toda media" su lealtad al establishment mandarínnnnn y sus hekuánimes resoluciones en materia cripto ?
> 
> Casualidá casualidosa & tal ?
> 
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal la ICO de MobileGo salió a unos 0,76 $ por token.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2017)

Lo de china es cierto? por que han decidido destruir su mercado de altcoins? joder, igual que la India...los gobiernos arriman el morro y se dan cuenta que a la larga todo esto no es controlable por ellos.

De todos modos...si los chinos ya no pueden meter pasta en sus exchanges, no significa esto que empezaran a meter pasta en exchanges extranjeros? o tampoco les van a dejar? las icos estan radicadas en algun pais?


----------



## Carlos T. (4 Sep 2017)

Hablemos acerca de Lisk


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2017)

Pues lo de los chinos me parece un autentico mazazo al mundo cripto...los chinos estos metian mucha pasta en estas cosas...

Esto es un aviso a navegantes y a los que dicen que los estados no pueden controlar las criptos...basta con obligar a los bancos a que no permitan la entrada de fiat en exchanges y se acabao la broma...bueno, siempre se podra intercambiar en mano, pero no es lo mismo ni se puede hacer de forma masiva.

Volviendo a lo de china...como va a afectar a bitcoin cash? creo que bcc recibia mucho apoyo de los chinos, no?


----------



## p_pin (4 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Otro dato interesante, es el hasrate medio:
> 
> Por ejemplo en Monero es de 216.656 Mhash/s, mientras que en Zcash 333.169 Mhash/s, y en Dash 26.41 Thash/s
> 
> Hay pistas muy interesantes, y se pueden obtener conclusiones reales de lo que se está moviendo a nivel especulativo, lo que está respaldado por minería, movimientos de capital...



Como apunte para comparar poder de minado hay que tener en cuenta el algoritmo de cada cripto:

Zcash: Equihash
Monero: Cryptonigh
Dash: X11

Para hacerse una idea es como comparar quien es "mejor" uno que corre los 100 m lisos o uno que corre un maratón,... son cosas distintas
Yo creo que la mejor comparación minera es con la propia cripto, su histórico, si no va creciendo, malo

---------- Post added 04-sep-2017 at 14:37 ----------




davitin dijo:


> *Pues lo de los chinos me parece un autentico mazazo al mundo cripto*...los chinos estos metian mucha pasta en estas cosas...
> 
> Esto es un aviso a navegantes y a los que dicen que los estados no pueden controlar las criptos...basta con obligar a los bancos a que no permitan la entrada de fiat en exchanges y se acabao la broma...bueno, siempre se podra intercambiar en mano, pero no es lo mismo ni se puede hacer de forma masiva.
> 
> Volviendo a lo de china...como va a afectar a bitcoin cash? creo que bcc recibia mucho apoyo de los chinos, no?



El bitcoin y otras criptodivisas descienden al prohibir China las ICO Por Investing.com

A mi me cuesta creer que un estado apoye una cripto, a los estados les gusta tener el control. Si un día un estado implanta en una blockchain algún tipo de servicio, (impuestos, votaciones, presupuestos, etc) no va a compartirlo con ningún ciudadano, es mi opinión


----------



## impacto (4 Sep 2017)

La diferencia entre nosotros y los chinos es que ellos son obedientes. Y nosotros anárquicos.


----------



## Gurney (4 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Un THANKS al DAVITIN por descubrir " el gua tibia " ....
> El clapham se ha levantado esta morning y como de costumbre ....mirar por la ventana , hacer un pis , tomarse un buchito de cafe del termo , poner a colar cafe ...y mirar el marketcap ...y se quedo asi ...:rolleye:
> La debacle del cryptouniverso ...bueno , deblacle todavia no , esto
> no ha hecho mas que empezar ...se veia venir
> ...




Venía solo a leer el post del Clapham...si el guano sigue igual te thankea con un NEO a 1$...


----------



## Registrador (4 Sep 2017)

Se está liando parda en el mundo de las shitcoins jojojo caidas del 25 al 50% en un día!


----------



## bizkaiarober (4 Sep 2017)

Madre mía! Vaya palo, seguirán otros países el ejemplo de China?

Y si le añadimos esto que comenta Buterin:

Vitalik Buterin: "Putin knows what blockchain is

No he leido el artículo, sólo el resumen del creador del hilo, y me he quedado con esto:

On the cryptocurrency prospects

I think that the cryptocurrency will not replace money 100% but in 20 to 40 years there's going to be a lot of different cryptocurrencies that will be used together.


In 50 years everyone will have a wallet with 15 different types of cryptocurrency and you will be able to use them to make payments.

Yo creía que la adopción (y uso) más o menos masiva de las criptomonedas sería bastante antes, no en unos 50 años...


----------



## Gurney (4 Sep 2017)

Gran día para ver para donde va el tema, por cierto.


----------



## Registrador (4 Sep 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Volviendo a lo de china...como va a afectar a bitcoin cash? creo que bcc recibia mucho apoyo de los chinos, no?



Bcash solo recibe apoyo de un chino (jihan) el solo mina el 90% de esta shitcoin. Y eso por no hablar del bug del eda, davitin t aprecio pero con Bcash la estás cagando.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Sep 2017)

siempre es bueno tener cash en mano... llegan las rebajas...a ver que tal la entrada dentro de unos días


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Sep 2017)

Me meto con la puntita en ETH y LTC, a riesgo de equivocarme creo que lo de hoy es un bache pasajero.


----------



## jorge (4 Sep 2017)

China fuera y sangre en los mercados como era de esperar. Sin un inversor tan importante yo espero mucho más margen de bajada. Qué opináis?. Es este un problema pasajero que no detendrá la evolución de las criptos o las han herido de muerte??


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El bitcoin y otras criptodivisas descienden al prohibir China las ICO Por Investing.com
> 
> A mi me cuesta creer que un estado apoye una cripto, a los estados les gusta tener el control. Si un día un estado implanta en una blockchain algún tipo de servicio, (impuestos, votaciones, presupuestos, etc) no va a compartirlo con ningún ciudadano, es mi opinión



Bueno, en realidad, sí...con todos os que hagan falta PARA CURRARLA Y SUDARLA...convenientemente dedoelegidos, cómo no...

Lo que están diciendo según he leído en un link - no sé si ése - es que paran la fuga fiat y las ICO , pues en éstas toca velar por los sufridos himbersores. 

Resumiendo : El "velador" del frac , no ha cobrado...y parte del fiat que vuela...antes, a la cazuela. Como la vida misma.

En otra entrevista, Vitalik Buterin ya sale diciendo que hay demasiadas coins que o aportan, sin equipo y blablabla... O sea, que toca reunión con los mandamases de la que saldrá el bacalao bien cortáo : El muñeco diabólico de ETH -y/o su fotocopia china, NEO,diciendo & bendiciendo que el gobierno chino está por la vida modelna y la protección del ciudadano y que "todo fino"...y los chinorris que con nenes asínn, tan currantes y formales, da gusto, en lugar de con narcokillers troceabebés que cobran sus fechorías en BTC.

- Es casual que Neo haya marcado su adhesión al establishmente chino unos días antes de este anuncio ? 
- Es muco presumir que alguien tan bien dotado teconlógicamente como Buterin haga lo mismo en otras zonas de influencia ?

En mi opinión, NO...y NO. El que iba enarbolando la milonga de un BTC robinjudiano chu da fiútur ante los morros de la castuza porqueyolovalgo ...o el que se ha zampado que éso era posible, ya es otra historia. Y vuelvo a lo de siempre : El peligro de desactivación del baluarte monetario criminal global, léase Bitcoin, es jodidamente sólido...y más cuando su competencia es la propietaria del 99% de la industria mass media global. Ésa, y ninguna otra razón - desde luego nada de Manolismos ni gilipiques gratuítos - es la que ha hecho que limite mis movimientos en BTC , que no poco más me apetecía.

Kastuza Enterprise mueve la patita./ hala, Divad...pónnos por enésima vez la publiafoto del lobbyjoputa Global que la PolitiCastuza Global - uynsss...si se apellidan igual...serán famiglia ??? ienso: - se va a jincar para beneficio del Krirminal Money :no: : / No sé cómo alguien puede sorprenderse o peor, tragarse que semejante chiringuito esta panda lo va a regalar a la causa livertariha. ::

Palomitas.


----------



## danjian (4 Sep 2017)

Cuando hay bloodbath es el momento de comprar, da igual que china prohiba ICOs ese dinero ira a otros exchanges y las cryptos no tienen patria, ni NEO es china ni ETH es rusa, seguira habiendo ICOs no pueden controlarlo por mucho que quieran.


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Cuando hay bloodbath es el momento de comprar, da igual que china prohiba ICOs ese dinero ira a otros exchanges y las cryptos no tienen patria, ni NEO es china ni ETH es rusa, seguira habiendo ICOs no pueden controlarlo por mucho que quieran.



Y tanto que pueden. Y con la punta del nardo, hamijo.


----------



## Divad (4 Sep 2017)

Correcciones sanas asustando principalmente a los chinos para que no se crean que van a ser asquerosamente ricos :: habrá que estar al loro con las ICOS de NEO para sacar buenas tajadas.

En un mes de 60B a 170B, la siguiente subida para los 220-250B. Se recuerda a los lectores que el juego se balancea por bots 

Twitter

Disfrutad de las rebajas! 






Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-sep-2017 at 16:48 ----------

Habéis pedido ya vuestra tarjeta exclusiva de Mónaco? 

Monaco - Cryptocurrency in Every Wallet

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (4 Sep 2017)

Joder que mercado más raro el de las criptomonedas, cuando sube suben casi todas y cuando está bajista, bajan casi todas. La tendencia a medio y largo plazo es muy alcista así que no me quejo, pero que rabia da ver casi todas las criptos en números rojos.


----------



## impacto (4 Sep 2017)

Yo soy muy de hodl, pero esta vez... la mitad a Tether... espero que no se lleven los exchanges puestos estas bajadas..


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Joder que mercado más raro el de las criptomonedas, cuando sube suben casi todas y cuando está bajista, bajan casi todas. La tendencia a medio y largo plazo es muy alcista así que no me quejo, pero que rabia da ver casi todas las criptos en números rojos.



El que quiera disponer de su posición actual una vez alcanzado el marco definitivo y el funcionamiento cotidiano de la blockchain global ya puede echarle diplomacia, orejeras...y tripas. Y el que necesite la pasta - por lo que se te ha podido leer, no es tu caso en tu criptoaventura - , puede que lo maldiga el resto de su vida.

Se buscan manos débiles . Razón : Vitalik & friends.

Por mis partes, lo tengo cristalino desde el primer día aunque arda Roma : Hasta el 1 de enero de 2018, mínimo... del yogurt , ni chupar la tapa.


----------



## MM Trainer (4 Sep 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Hola NF,

no me queda claro donde rebota, en la linea roja (3580) o en la azul (2900)?

Gracias!


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

La empalmada de este barrido con Metrópolis & las charletas Pre-evolution de Dash = 4 cifras ?


----------



## haruki murakami (4 Sep 2017)

Nunca me he metido a un exchange chino...ni he visto como estaran ahora...en la situacion actual, imagino deben haber retenidas muchisimas ordenes de compra/venta en los que haya involucrado fiat...a corto plazo lo que veo es que el marketcap aun no ha bajado lo suficiente, la noticia apenas esta impactando, pero la devolucion de dinero apenas estara comenzando....lo que faltan son diassss para que esto alcance una estabilizacion.

Haciendo calculos..la situacion desde hace 1 mes solo le ha favorecido a Bitcoin, DASH, MONERO, NEO, OMISEGO, BITCONECT y LITECOIN, del top 15. Excluyo NEM y RIPPLE, porque es evidente que hay manipulacion para que estas coins no bajen mas de lo necesario..son PUMP-DUMP...pero al final su precio vuelve a un rango estable que no se mueve mucho.

El marketcap no es que se haya variado mucho desde finales de Julio y Agosto...tenemos un Bitcoin que se valorizo el doble...es decir, si quitaramos la mitad del valor al BTC son $35B de menos, si quitaramos de la ecuacion a Bitcoin cash seria -$9B, es decir $44B de capitalizacion de menos...hace 1 mes se podria decir que estaba igual en $100B...de resto las nuevas coins.

Lo unico que veo (por ahora) es que en realidad solo se ha parado el to the moon...la bajada viene mas adelante.


----------



## Claudius (4 Sep 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues lo de los chinos me parece un autentico mazazo al mundo cripto...los chinos estos metian mucha pasta en estas cosas...
> 
> Esto es un aviso a navegantes y a los que dicen que los estados no pueden controlar las criptos...basta con obligar a los bancos a que no permitan la entrada de fiat en exchanges y se acabao la broma...bueno, siempre se podra intercambiar en mano, pero no es lo mismo ni se puede hacer de forma masiva.



La regulación estaba en hoja de ruta, primero han avisado hace 1 semana como en fin de año a los exchange y luego zasca, la historia se repite. Y entonces el btc por los miles. 

USA, ya lo comentó hace unos dias y nada. Ha sido China meter mano como en fin de año a los exchange y parada técnica, en cuando se levante la veda, y digan que las ICOs deben de cumplir una serie de requisitos, se tranquilizará la cosa.

Estos eventos son los que hay que esperar muy pacientemente con cash.


----------



## michinato (4 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Michinato*, ando dándole vueltas a una afirmación tuya sobre el zercoin de PIVX en busca de mayor anonimato. Me suena a botepronto que dijiste que sería minoritario por su complejidad de uso...lo has usado en la tesnet, tal vez ? Aún siendo complicado...es fiable ? Podría extenderte un poco sobre ésto ?
> Gracias.




No lo he probado, pero hace tiempo me leí en que consiste el protocolo zerocoin.


Este tema da para mucho y tampoco me quiero alargar demasiado, así que el que quiera saber más puede leer el siguiente post, donde hay una comparativa de las principales opciones de privacidad que hay ahora mismo en el mundo de las criptomonedas:

https://steemit.com/zcoin/@zcoinoff...-zerocoin-in-zcoin-usdxzc-not-zcash-stacks-up

Como nota, decir que este artículo/comparativa está realizado por alguien de zcoin (otra altcoin que utiliza el protocolo zerocoin). PIVX está implementando ahora el protocolo zerocoin, pero ya hay otras criptos con el. Y por último, mucha gente confunde zerocoin con zerocash, y no son lo mismo, espero que este artículo ayude a diferenciarlos.


Para el que no quiera leer el artículo completo, puede ver el resumen en la siguiente tabla:









Lo que no ponen en esa gráfica es un detalle que a lo largo del artículo se comenta como de pasada: 

"[...]
*Another limitation of Zerocoin is that fixed denominations need to be used for minting and spending* and the [...]"

Como diciendo "bueno, esto es una pequeña pega pero no importa mucho..."

Y sí importa mucho, porque ni dios va a "crear" las tropecientas mil denominaciones de zCoin/zPIVX que va a necesitar tener listas para pagar diferentes productos.

No vale con "mintar" justo lo que necesitas antes de gastarlo porque haciendo análisis de se podría detectar el patrón de conversión/uso. 

El "mintado" no será obligatorio, porque si no el uso básico de PIVX (para transacciones no confidenciales) se va complicaría enormemente. 


Para mi lo de implementar zerocoin en PIVX no se si no lo han pensado mucho o si por el contrario son unos listos y solo pretenden hacer una maniobra de marketing. Le añaden una "feature" que dará publicidad a la moneda y como suena muy guay y el inversor medio de criptos no se entera de demasiado, puede que ayude a empujar el precio, pero mi impresión es que no va lo usar nadie o casi nadie, de modo que si lo usa algún usuario, habrá tan pocas transacciones en zPIVX que será facilísimo analizarlas y saber quién ha hecho qué.


Ojo, que programar esto tampoco es algo trivial, y a mi al menos me demuestra que el equipo es técnicamente capaz de hacer evolucionar la moneda, lo cual es no es un mal indicador. Y mejor que la privacidad de DASH si que va a ser.



La privacidad para que sea efectiva debe ser por defecto, para todos los usuarios y estar siempre activa. Esto ahora mismo solo lo hace Monero.


----------



## sirpask (4 Sep 2017)

Ademas ojo que hay ICOs que ya estan cumpliendo con los requisitos que se exigen a los productos financieros oficiales.

Lo de siempre, estan dando la patada al manzano recurrente cada cierto tiempo.

A los pobres nos viene bien para cargar.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Sep 2017)

Una pregunta, ¿por donde pensáis que va a rebotar el Bitcoin?

¿3500 dolares puede ser más o menos el sitio?


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Lo unico que veo (por ahora) es que en realidad solo se ha parado el to the moon...la bajada viene mas adelante.



Aaaahhh...es ahí cuando PIVX se pone a 1 $ ???

Por cierto, una pena que ahora te remitas al top 15, cuando hay coins, algunas protagonistas en el pasado en tus posts, y volvemos a PIVX, que llegaron a un +250% en ese mismo lapso, cosa que no ha hecho ninguna del top 10 / Neo está en top 11 y sigue con más de un 100% de beneficio respecto a precios de Julio...y éso en los promedios menos afortunados - no fue difícil promediar a 4/5 € - ni 2/3 - entre Junio y Julio , con lo que hizo un ATH del 1000% para casi cualquiera que viniese de Antshares /.

Lo de PIVX es especial. Ha que ha aguantado por encima de 3,40 y hasta 3,90 / y entre 74000 y 84000 satoshis/ hasta bien entrado el barrido, con Monaco bajo 10$ , casi 2/3 bajo su reciente ATH / y Bat, por ejemplo, bajo 0,20...ó MObile Go un -40% su precio ICO /...precios que presumiblemente serán pulverizados en cuanto suelten la correa al can, muy rápido, con lo que dará para menear esas plusvis con buenos proyectos que no arranquen con mucho reprise.


*Michinato :* Si a tí la incorporación de zerocoin te transmite nivel de programación, no seré yo quien te contradiga...es más, hasta me alegra leértelo. Pero yo , en la versión anterior, me he sacado las private keys de PIVX en consola sin el wallet passphrase previo, con el dumprivkey a palo seco , palabrita del niño jesús...y éso es un error del carajo de cuyas extensiones más obvias te puedes hacer una idea perfectamente : Quien tenga acceso fíśico a tu máquina, tiene tu pasta.

De hecho, creo que el retardo que se le da al wallet passphrase crea conflictos aún en la mejorada - que no niquelada - versión actual. Y hasta ahí puedo leer. Por éso apunté en otro post que si zerocoin no pufaba, se marcarían un buen 2demún...porque si es complicado, no me fío un pijo de que lo hagan.

A mí PIVX , con todo respeto, por mi experiencia personal, me da la impresión de truñete. Y mira que, al menos hasta ahora, tenía un planteamiento simple. Si el zerocoin es deliacdo de incorporar, no me extrañaría un pijo que petara. Y no digo que lo hará, sino que si lo hace, me extrañará cero.

Por cierto, me flipa un huevo entrar en hilos de btctalk y ller insiders del proyecto dar largas al personal para actualizaciones y objetivos de desarrollo del roadmap con la coletilla de que "los desarrolladores se lo curran ". Proyectos qe están encajando la de dios y su madre vía revalorización de coins en propiedad ...y que no se orientan a lo que ha hecho Dash : Ampliar equipo en calidad y cantidad...y más en momentos de reparto de tarta como éste, donde el tiempo es oro.

EDITO : PIVX ha recuperado los 72000 satoshis que han sido un soporte COJONUDO para comprar a precio de derribo en este barrido.

Como vuelva a consolidarse ahí, la saqueada puede ser bestial.


----------



## Merlin (4 Sep 2017)




----------



## haruki murakami (4 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Aaaahhh...es ahí cuando PIVX se pone a 1 $ ???
> 
> Por cierto, una pena que ahora te remitas al top 15, cuando hay coins, algunas protagonistas en el pasado en tus posts, y volvemos a PIVX, que llegaron a un +250% en ese mismo lapso, cosa que no ha hecho ninguna del top 10 / Neo está en top 11 y sigue con más de un 100% de beneficio respecto a precios de Julio...y éso en los promedios menos afortunados - no fue difícil promediar a 4/5 € - ni 2/3 - entre Junio y Julio , con lo que hizo un ATH del 1000% para casi cualquiera que viniese de Antshares /.
> 
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Juli, comparto tu entusiasmo por PIVX...al igual que lo hace el clapham...PIVX para mi es la mejor coin y en cuanto a % de crecimiento si que lo ha demostrado este año....pueda que este equivocado en lo del precio de volverla a ver $1,0.

Por cierto, me remiti al TOP 15 solo porque son las que mas capitalizacion tiene..en especial en las top 5 si caen mucho..pues se va a notar, yo en especial no veo cambios importantes en la capitalizacion del mercado...esos 40B se le pueden sacar al BTC y el BTCash, es todo. ETH no la mencione sencillamente porque volvio a los 280-290 rango en el que estaba antes del pump.

Juli, yo soy entusiasta del criptomundo...pero esos angulos de ascenso no me los creo. Yo sali del criptoworld en torno a os 100B...te lo recuerdo...y este ascenso tan vertiginoso me da mala espina, aparte de por si de ciertas cosas que he leido...estoy esperando semanas para entrar.

Juli, te lo vuelvo a decir te aprecio!

Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...Saludos desde Colombia.





La salida de los barridos...y vuelta a ellos, no son gran referencia ...y el personal se desanima.

Importa muchísimo con qué entres...con qué lo cruces...y montado en qué lo dejes. Como decía den la edición al post anterir, PIVX ha recuperado un soporte que si consolida de nuevo como tal, puede dar mucho juego...y si el barrido es de días comodices, el copón bendito.


Un saludo también para tí, hombre.


----------



## danjian (4 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y tanto que pueden. Y con la punta del nardo, hamijo.



Por curiosidad, como?


----------



## VictorW (4 Sep 2017)

Buenas,
Han salido 30B del market cap sin que exploten los exchanges??!!!
En mi opinión, soltada de ballenas para comprar más abajo, relajando indicadores técnicos y gráficas.
Aunque la noticia china es malisima.
En 2 semanas, recuperamos lo perdido. Además de confirmación ad hoc que el mercado lo manejan 4 brokers.
Saludos


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Por curiosidad, como?



Pues si te impiden - a los chinos - ingresos bancarios...con los mismos métodos que impiden la evasión de capitales.

Que podrían hacerlo fisicamente o por otros medios ?...OK...pero ahí ya sería tan problemático como para cualquier otro fin...y a estois trances se ha entrado precisamente por la comodidad que procura la falta de regulación. Y sin descartar el quorum de fondo con que posiblemente se abordarán estos asuntos en el futuro, pues que la riqueza de un país se mantenga en él es la lucha n1 de cualquier agencia tributaria, como es obvio.

Respecto a los extranjeros... la simple nube de medidas contundentes hacia quien plantee ICOs en plataformas chinas, ya invitaría a buscar otros destinos para tu dinero...que oferta sobra. En mi opinión, se arreglará con regulación...y muchos de los implicados se someterán a ella. Así de simple. De hecho, Neo lo ha asumido publicamente antes de que esas restricciones trascendieran.

Un himbersor lo primero que busca , y más fuera de su terreno/país, es seguridad. Sin seguridad, cualquier cábala es ciencia ficción.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2017)

Tampoco a caido tanto todo, lo que pasa que en estas semanas nos hemos acostumbrado a que suba todo sin parar.


----------



## paketazo (4 Sep 2017)

Interesante bajada.

Como se puede ver en el índice de coinmarketcap, ya estamos en un mercado relativamente maduro.

BTC es el indicador principal y quién rige al resto de mini indices (diferentes tokens)

En los orígenes de las cotizaciones, esto no sucedía, podía bajar BTC o subir que había muchas coins desligadas al "sistema"

Ahora, los market makers ya han tomado el control de todas y cada una de las coins...aun que os parezca mentira, y mediante sus bots manejan a la perfección el mercado en base a sus propios algoritmos de rendimientos y retornos.

Saben por análisis técnico y métodos estadísticos, dónde la gente venderá, cuando empezará a comprar, los que abandonarán el barco, dónde hay dinero nuevo para entrar en el sistema...

Ya se ha perdido gran parte de la gracia.

Ahora ya casi da igual comprar BTC o ETH o NAV...todas se moverán en similares direcciones, y en ocasiones habrá movimientos de pump&dump para hacer pensar a unos que son más afortunados que otros.

Esto se está normalizando, y creo que con el tiempo se normalizará cada vez más y se irá perdiendo la magia...

Hoy nos asustamos viendo bajadas en algunas coins del 25% y pensamos ¡joder! vaya ostión...y no hace tanto, eso lo vivía BTC sin despeinarse...y cosas mucho peores.

Ahora con el control de manos fuertes las oscilaciones brutales van aflojando, y por lo tanto hay que meter más, o afinar mucho para obtener buenos retornos como antaño.

Sea como sea...tocaba...y podrán poner la excusa que quieran...China, o lo que les venga en gana...cuando suba...se sacarán otra excusa de la manga y los de a "pie" a tragar polvo unas veces, y vanagloriarnos de lo "listos" que somos otras veces.

Un saludo, y cabeza.


----------



## juli (4 Sep 2017)

paketazo :

Un mix de retorno medio-alto+seguridad no es más que posible como reclamo a la adopción masiva ?

Yo a ésto le veo aún un par de vueltas, la verdad.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2017 at 23:17 ----------

Por cierto...según alguien "oficial" en su hilo de btctalk, Triggers anuncia mañana varias medidas , entre las que parece estar la quema de un buen mogollón de coins que aún no habían salido a mercado.

Blockchain peculiar que ajustando un float atractivo, puede quedar muy apetitosa.


----------



## davitin (4 Sep 2017)

Las tops parece que se estan recuperando...dash, eth, bcc, neo, y alguna mas ya estan subiendo de nuevo...coño es logico, al precio tan bajo al que se habian puesto ha debido de comprar mucha gente.


----------



## Alotrópico (4 Sep 2017)

Bueno eth al menos en junio cuando cayó lo hizo en varias tandas, no me fiaría yo aun

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (5 Sep 2017)

Un pequeño cup and handle en ARK si rompe hacia arriba se puede ir muy arriba.

BITTREX estuvo todo agosto sin adherir ninguna moneda exceptuando BCC cuando desde este año a incluido unas 5 o 6 al mes,es cierto que agosto es un mes malo para el marketing pero no para no incluir ninguna en 2016 fueron 4,la proxima que entre le van a dar muchísimo volume de entrada.

En algún principiante ver como ha estado hoy el dia se entiende el temor y una vision apocalíptica pero en los que lleváis echo el rodaje no se como os poneis tan catastróficos exceptuando al señor que todos sabemos.


----------



## species8472 (5 Sep 2017)

Tras el anuncio Chino parece estar comportándose mejor de lo esperado. La verdad, me dicen hace 3 días que China iba a hacer esto y hubiera apostado por un coin run apocalíptico. Ahora mismo las principales coins están recuperando terreno perdido


----------



## davitin (5 Sep 2017)

Lo que da a entender todo esto esque el cripto world es algo realmente solido....joder, todo esto ya lo pasamos con el fork de bitcoin...fue hace tan solo unas semanas, o es que ya no os acordais? La peña diciendo que bitcoin iba a caer eb picado arrastrando a todas las demas monedas y que se iba todo a tomar por culo...La gente cree en las altcoins, esto a venido para quedarse.


----------



## racional (5 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ahora, los market makers ya han tomado el control de todas y cada una de las coins...aun que os parezca mentira, y mediante sus bots manejan a la perfección el mercado en base a sus propios algoritmos de rendimientos y retornos.



No mientas, no hay market makers en las cryptos, porque por su naturaleza y bajo volumen no es posible, al menos a dia de hoy.


----------



## davitin (5 Sep 2017)

Marketcap a 136b...pues si que esta siendo fuerte la hostia, de recuperacion nada...


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Sep 2017)

Hasta donde creéis que llegará el market cap está vez?


----------



## vpsn (5 Sep 2017)

Sabeis que, no tenemos ni puta idea, la semana que viene puede estara 6000 o a 2000. A largo plazo creo que seran los 6000.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Sep 2017)

Juego de Tronos...y como siempre, mucho agitador, en el ajo...como paso con los metales...pero esto es humo...luego cuando pase la moda y todo pabajo, silbaran y miraran para otro lado haciéndose los suecus...:


----------



## michinato (5 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> [...]
> Pero yo , en la versión anterior, me he sacado las private keys de PIVX en consola sin el wallet passphrase previo, con el dumprivkey a palo seco , palabrita del niño jesús...y éso es un error del carajo de cuyas extensiones más obvias te puedes hacer una idea perfectamente : Quien tenga acceso fíśico a tu máquina, tiene tu pasta.
> 
> De hecho, creo que el retardo que se le da al wallet passphrase crea conflictos aún en la mejorada - que no niquelada - versión actual.
> [...]




Hola juli, se me hace extraño lo que comentas de sacar las private keys sin haber metido antes el passphrase. Solo se me ocurre que no hubieras encriptado el wallet anteriormente.

Yo ahora mismo tengo el wallet encriptado y abierto, pero en modo solo lectura para hacer staking, acabo de probar a hacer un dumpprivkey y no me deja:


```
$ pivx-cli dumpprivkey <una_de_mis_direcciones>

error: {"code":-13,"message":"Error: Please enter the wallet passphrase with walletpassphrase first."}
```

Eso si estoy con la versión 2.3.0 desde hace unas semanas, con la anterior no probé a hacer un dumpprivkey.


Con la versión anterior, para sacar la clave privada y poder guardar un backup por si hiciera falta restaurarla en el futuro, lo que usé fue el comando bip38encrypt, que te la saca encriptada. Pero esto lo hice antes de cifrar el wallet y claro, no me pidió la passphrase.


----------



## hoppe (5 Sep 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Hasta donde creéis que llegará el market cap está vez?



No creo que baje del máximo de la última "cresta", 116b.

Y para confirmar el "Crash Epic" que tanto vaticina clapham, menos de 60b, que es último mínimo que tuvimos, y confirmaría la ruptura de la tendencia alcista.

Todo esto es pura especulación, claro. Ya sabemos que el marquetcap es orientativo.


----------



## Bucanero (5 Sep 2017)

Mi humilde opinión es que es una corrección. De todos modos me estaré quieto y de vender nada. 

He encontrado un video en que el hombre opina que es basicamente de momento correpción.

¿Que le ha pasado a las criptomonedas? Terror y pánico... mas cuentos. - YouTube

Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 11:00 ----------

¿Que le ha pasado a las criptomonedas? Terror y pánico... mas cuentos. - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 11:12 ----------

¿Que le ha pasado a las criptomonedas? Terror y pánico... mas cuentos. - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 11:24 ----------

No se porque no me deja incrustarlo. Esta en youtube y el titulo es: "¿Que le ha pasado a las criptomonedas? Terror y pánico... mas cuentos." es de bitcoincriptomonedas.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Sep 2017)

Troleo nivel pro


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Sep 2017)

Tengo en cartera desde hace unos dos meses las siguientes monedas:

Token card
Ether
Ripple
1st Blood
TenX
Monaco
Ripple
Neo
Dash
Waves

Me gustaría dejar de tenerlas en el exchange y guardarlas de forma más segura.
¿Alguna persona amable y simpática podría indicarme dónde y cómo guardarlas todas en un monedero?

Os leo

Gracias


----------



## plus ultra (5 Sep 2017)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Tengo en cartera desde hace unos dos meses las siguientes monedas:
> 
> Token card
> Ether
> ...



De las que comentas salvo neo y waves,el resto las puedes poner todas juntas en un ledger nano s.


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Sep 2017)

Gracias, investigaré un poco acerca del funcionamiento de ese tal Ledger Nano S.
Espero no ser tan torpe como para tener que volver solicitar su ayuda.

Por si acaso, gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Portador del Caos (5 Sep 2017)

Actualizamos la comparativa de las blockchains BTC y ETH:







Las graficas hablan por si solas... La blockchain de ETH a punto de llegar a los 300GB :::: (Hace 5 meses, las dos blockchains ocupaban lo mismo)


----------



## kokoliso1 (5 Sep 2017)

Parece que ha rebotado todo en el fondo por ahora...


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Actualizamos la comparativa de las blockchains BTC y ETH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta hace poco consideraba esto un gran handicap para ETH...todos sabeis que no es "santa" de mi devoción, sin embargo, esta cadena pienso que no se ha diseñado cara la descentralización, si no más bien todo lo contrario.

A una empresa de su tamaño, se la pela centralizar un puñado de servidores en 10.000 lugares del globo para ejecutar su cadena, y llegados a este punto les dará igual 30GB que 300GB que 100 TB.

El caso de BTC es totalmente opuesto, pues debería primar la descentralización y la ligereza de su cadena cara obtener mayor número de mineros. Muchas coins se han centrado en este punto a la hora de instalar sus wallets completos y evitar consumo de recursos por parte del usuario.

Esa es mi opinión, y seguro estaré equivocado.


----------



## Claudius (5 Sep 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Actualizamos la comparativa de las blockchains BTC y ETH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ethereum Transactions chart
447,906
Bitcoin Transactions chart
274,529

Entre '' Tiene su lógica no?

El asunto es la hoja de ruta.
Ethereum


----------



## Portador del Caos (5 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hasta hace poco consideraba esto un gran handicap para ETH...todos sabeis que no es "santa" de mi devoción, sin embargo, esta cadena pienso que no se ha diseñado cara la descentralización, si no más bien todo lo contrario.
> 
> A una empresa de su tamaño, se la pela centralizar un puñado de servidores en 10.000 lugares del globo para ejecutar su cadena, y llegados a este punto les dará igual 30GB que 300GB que 100 TB.
> 
> ...



Sí, a este ritmo no le queda otra que "centralizarse"... pero es que entonces, que ETH funcione en base a una blockchain carece totalmente de sentido. Hay sistemas muchísimo más prácticos/rápidos que la blockchain. La ventaja fundamental de la blockchain es que funciona aunque la mayoría de los participantes sean unos trolls tramposos. ¿Si solo existen nodos controlados por la misma gente, que sentido tiene usar la blockchain? Para eso usas otro sistema mas rápido y que ocupe menos.


----------



## Claudius (5 Sep 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> ¿Si solo existen nodos controlados por la misma gente, que sentido tiene usar la blockchain? Para eso usas otro sistema mas rápido y que ocupe menos.



No, es el grado de inmutabilidad de datos. 
Ese concepto hasta la aparición del concepto de cadena de bloques + Prueba de trabajo no existía.

Bitcoin por ser la primera y más antigua es la que tiene mayor grado de inmutabilidad.

Luego las cabezas pensantes, le han dado n vueltas al concepto, por eso existen +1000 'coins' o mejor dicho proyectos en torno a este concepto.

Por usar un símil fácil de entender es como si hubiera 1000 motores de BD , Oracle, Mysql, DB2, mogoDB, liteSQL, etc. cada uno con su nicho de mercado, y perfil.

Oracle= código propietario
mongoDB= código abierto

Bases de datos relacionales vs bases de datos noSQL o híbridas de ambas.


----------



## juli (5 Sep 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Sí, a este ritmo no le queda otra que "centralizarse"... pero es que entonces, que ETH funcione en base a una blockchain carece totalmente de sentido. Hay sistemas muchísimo más prácticos/rápidos que la blockchain. La ventaja fundamental de la blockchain es que funciona aunque la mayoría de los participantes sean unos trolls tramposos. ¿Si solo existen nodos controlados por la misma gente, que sentido tiene usar la blockchain? Para eso usas otro sistema mas rápido y que ocupe menos.



Y porqué habrían de ser centralizados ?

Crees que no habría candidatos regionales a replicar toda la cantidad de procesamiento que fuese necasaria ? ETH tiene mucho dinero detras. y empresas punteras con delegaciones en todas partes...aparte del aval que ello representa para que otras aborden emprendimienos de ese tipo...y menudo filón . La vaina en ETH estará bien lejos de 4 frikis minando en un portátil.

Ethereum tiene DIRECCIONES, las suyas propias. La castuza quiere su réplica de internet. "segura" , "con ojos y cara", sin violadores para sus críos / ya se encargarán de posicionar "debidamente" las alternativas - y por supuestísimo, Bitcoin -...para la inmensa mayoría de la gente, el control y la seguridad, venden. Gente que farda de "conocer" países en los que recién bajar del avión, le meten en un bus con otros 60 chancleteros y los pasean para hacerse un buen arsenal de fotos que subir al face ...nada de safaris machete en mano por la selva.

Y al establishment, por cierto, le encanta que la gente sea así. Los documentales de la 2 y el cine de arte y ensayo lo ven 4 perláos...aunque la mass media castuza sea un puto vertedero de memeces.

ETH se va a comer la tostada sí o sí, no veo a qué viene tanta cabezonería ni mucho menos tanta comparación con estructuras presuntamente indies con las que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. El ADN primigenio de un Bitcoin emergente no va a ser el patrón de la blockchain global...hay demasiada extrapolación gratuíta y sin sentido y hacer un patrón con una muestra UNICA es un desparrame sin pies ni cabeza...y demasiado habitual,por cierto. 

Y no hablo de gustos ni aspiraciones existenciales. ETH es CASTUZA & BIZZNEZZ / mucha pasta, mucha mafia y mucha democracia de pastel , demagogia y miedo / y no empezar cualquier análisis por ahí es, en su caso, sexo de ángeles.

Sólo una cosa : Si no espero poco de Dash...ni te digo lo que se pueden sacar estos de la manga para asaltar el chiringuito...


----------



## Claudius (5 Sep 2017)

*5 Reasons to choose Dash debit card *

Dash Debit Card | UQUID


----------



## juli (5 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Hola juli, se me hace extraño lo que comentas de sacar las private keys sin haber metido antes el passphrase. Solo se me ocurre que no hubieras encriptado el wallet anteriormente.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo tengo el wallet encriptado y abierto, pero en modo solo lectura para hacer staking, acabo de probar a hacer un dumpprivkey y no me deja:
> 
> ...



Ya, ya sé que suena raro. Y que te lo haga, ni te digo.:8: :: Por supuestísimo...en el cliente oficial debidamente encriptado.

Y en la última versión, hay otra gambada , ya hablaremos por privi un día.

Me apunto el comando para la privkey encriptada, gracias.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 22:34 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> *5 Reasons to choose Dash debit card *
> 
> Dash Debit Card | UQUID



Es nueva, Claudius ?

Se supone que no sólo para pagos, no ? También Cash , no ?


----------



## Claudius (5 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Es nueva, Claudius ?
> 
> Se supone que no sólo para pagos, no ? También Cash , no ?



Bueno UQUID tiene solera en lo de tarjetas de débito bitcoin, ha sacado esta, y como toda tarjeta pues se puede sacar a Cash, con comisiones, si estás verificado pues hasta el límite que digan.
La de Tenx, tiene la particularidad *sino recuerdo mal* que si eres premium, hasta 100.000 eur.

Osea, para srtas. de compañía y yates. 

En la cartera hay que tener hoy en día mínimo 2 tarjetas de este estilo, ofertas hay, hace 2 años muy pocas y only bitcoin, y las comisiones ahora están bajando.

Hacer cash suele costar 2,5 eur. en cajero UE.

edito:
Uquid Deposit | UQUID

Ethereum Debit Card | UQUID
Y unas cuantas más, para maximalistas


clapki, tiene también la suya
PIVX Card Debit Card | UQUID


----------



## Gurney (5 Sep 2017)

Tan chungo es Tether?
Tether has the potential to bring down the entire market : CryptoCurrency


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (6 Sep 2017)

Como veis Iota a largo plazo?


----------



## Pirro (6 Sep 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Tan chungo es Tether?
> Tether has the potential to bring down the entire market : CryptoCurrency



Están acusando a Tether de hacer algo que hacen los bancos, reserva fraccionaria ::

Bitfinex es una suerte de banco central que está creando dólares a los que no se les puede aplicar -por ahora- la legislación que afecta a la tenencia y movimiento de dólares de verdad. Lo cierto es que ese instrumento tiene un marketcap de 380M$ y con las cifras que se están manejando no parece gran cosa.

El tema lo veo en que un concepto como el de tether es un torpedo en la línea de flotación en la credibilidad de los bancos centrales. Si un grupo de personas junta un capital, lo tokeniza y lo vende, comprometiendose a recomprar los token a precio determinado a todos los efectos está creando dólares, euros, yuanes paralelos que podrían usarse para comprar bienes y servivcios pero no para pagar impuestos. Como concepto es genial, pero inadmisible para el actual orden de las cosas. Irán a por ellos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Están acusando a Tether de hacer algo que hacen los bancos, reserva fraccionaria ::
> 
> Bitfinex es una suerte de banco central que está creando dólares a los que no se les puede aplicar -por ahora- la legislación que afecta a la tenencia y movimiento de dólares de verdad. Lo cierto es que ese instrumento tiene un marketcap de 380M$ y con las cifras que se están manejando no parece gran cosa.
> 
> El tema lo veo en que un concepto como el de tether es un torpedo en la línea de flotación en la credibilidad de los bancos centrales. Si un grupo de personas junta un capital, lo tokeniza y lo vende, comprometiendose a recomprar los token a precio determinado a todos los efectos está creando dólares, euros, yuanes paralelos que podrían usarse para comprar bienes y servivcios pero no para pagar impuestos. Como concepto es genial, pero inadmisible para el actual orden de las cosas. Irán a por ellos.



Cualquiera que tenga pelos en los huevos sabe perfectamente lo que valen ese tipo de promesas/compromisos.


----------



## Coldago (6 Sep 2017)

Qué os parece NAV Coin? Tiene un buen recorrido, el equipo de desarrolladores informa escrupulosamente cada miércoles sobre el progreso del Roadmap.

Aquí tenéis una guía muy visual sobre su funcionamiento.

The Nav Coin Guide To How Anonymous Cryptocurrencies Work

El caso es que parece estar caliente:

NAV Technical Analysis - Crypto Hedge - Youtube - Sep 5 on Vimeo


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2017)

Coldago dijo:


> Qué os parece NAV Coin? Tiene un buen recorrido, el equipo de desarrolladores informa escrupulosamente cada miércoles sobre el progreso del Roadmap.
> 
> Aquí tenéis una guía muy visual sobre su funcionamiento.
> 
> ...



La tuve en cartera a stacking meses, pero la distribución no es nada buena.

Un saludo


----------



## DrJ (6 Sep 2017)

¿Como veis a NEO?

Despues de la noticia de China y las ICOS parece tocada (NEO) y es la única de las grandes que no levanta cabeza pero ...

¿Tocada y hundida o sera una ocasión para comprar balato?


----------



## ElFarySeo (6 Sep 2017)

Yo todo a TenX. Que sea lo que Dios Quiera


----------



## digipl (6 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *5 Reasons to choose Dash debit card *
> 
> Dash Debit Card | UQUID



Cuidado con UQUID. En estos momentos están sin contrato con su proveedor de tarjetas y las anteriores, tanto las virtuales como las de plástico, están prácticamente inutilizables. 

Yo, personalmente, he tenido suficientes problemas para no querer saber nada de ellos aunque me temo que me las voy a pasar putas para recuperar el fondo que tengo en cuenta.


----------



## Claudius (6 Sep 2017)

Calentando motores el hermano de Alec Baldwin, se le da mejor el baloncesto que actuar. )

Twitter


----------



## Claudius (6 Sep 2017)

SpectroCoin / Bankera at the start of pre-ICO, we have decided to share 100% of net transactional revenues of SpectroCoin to Bankera token holders, instead of the usual 20%.


Enhorabuena a los agraciados.

The first week

Sigo teniendo invitaciones :rolleye: para que me invitéis a cervecitas por si alguno me quiere pedir en privado.
Recordad que para más de 1000 eur. el IBAN + tarjeta de débito será gratis.


----------



## Pirro (6 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cualquiera que tenga pelos en los huevos sabe perfectamente lo que valen ese tipo de promesas/compromisos.



Sí, sin duda. Tether tiene el mismo riesgo que dejar apalancado dinero en Bitfinex y eso es inasumible para muchos. Pero tether es el embrión de un nuevo concepto, la moneda pirata. No supone una falsificación pero genera el mismo efecto económico que una falsificación. Y digo falsificación por convencionalismo, a priori toda moneda creada de la nada es "falsa".


----------



## davitin (6 Sep 2017)

Como veis bitcoin cash? parece que esta cogiendo carrerilla otra vez.

Por cierto, NEO no ha caido, parece que se ha estabilizado con tendencia al alza.


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis bitcoin cash? parece que esta cogiendo carrerilla otra vez.
> 
> Por cierto, NEO no ha caido, parece que se ha estabilizado con tendencia al alza.



BTC Cash, de momento sigue la estela de BTC como casi el resto.

Lo que antaño era la muerte de BTC y su consiguiente resurgir, ahora se puede empezar a aplicar a altcoinland...

Ya os dije mi opinión respecto a la new China sobre la prohibición de ICO´s...humo y más humo.

Si tras todo la mierda que han vertido sobre BTC prensa, banca, gobiernos...este sigue ahí arriba, teneis que entender "sé que cuesta mucho", que no es tan fácil derribar este árbol como muchos vaticinan.

No hace nada ETH estaba por debajo de 1$...parece que fue ayer...Monero, Dash, NEM... y ahora ¿por que valen lo que valen?

Yo soy un incrédulo nato, pese a ello, y mis prejuicios y deformación profesional, empiezo a creer que esto no es un gigante con pies de barro...algo que sí podemos afirmar de la deuda estatal de cada país.

Puede que los que dudaron de este nuevo paradigma terminen indirectamente metiendo su FIAT en él, sin saberlo mediante vehículos que ni conocen.

Se dijo aquí hace muchos meses...llevar al menos 10ETH, 10 Dash, 10 BTC (ahora esto ya no es tan sencillo), 10 Moneros...y si sale bien, en unos años os pagará la hipoteca...si sale mal, poco se hubiera arriesgado por aquel entonces.

La próxima vez que escucheis a los "chinos" oficiales decir cositas referentes a este mercado y muchos otros...tomadlo como quién escucha algo en el descansillo de la escalera.

Un saludo.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> BTC Cash, de momento sigue la estela de BTC como casi el resto.
> 
> Lo que antaño era la muerte de BTC y su consiguiente resurgir, ahora se puede empezar a aplicar a altcoinland...
> 
> ...



Mensaje para guardar y que lo lean los catastrofistas que vienen a dar por c... un dia si y otro tambien,en especial cuando hay alguna correccion.

Como cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabemos que si los gobiernos quieren tumbar algo se tumba y punto,pero segun va avanzando esto (dia tras dia) te das cuenta que se les esta yendo de las manos y con esto lo van a tener muy difícil,ya que han perdido mas de una batalla hasta ahora luchando contra BTC y por consiguiente con las criptos,como bien dices si después de toda la mierda siguen estando ahi arriba sera por algo.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

MODO ESPECULATIVO ON

ANT esta muy bien para entrar antes de diciembre se tira un x5 minimo

1ST la tenemos a 9000 .0.42$ un caramelito,A 4 miseros $ nos haríamos un
x10

PIVX esta subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa,no es mi coin preferida pero yo 
especulo no me caso con nadie y le veo otro x10 en medio plazo,lo ha
echo pesetacoin por que esta no?

MODO ESPECULATIVO OFF


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2017)

Eso pienso Yo...Maquiavelo al lado de los cerebros que han creado las criptos es un pobre niño de teta...creamos humo hacemos que la gente pique, se hipoteque derive todo su Fiat hacía esto y zas...cerramos la red y nadie puede salir...acabamos de crear la Mami de todas las burbujas y a nivel mundial...luego las autoridades, por nuestro bien, prohíben todo lo que huela a cripto, y dejan con el culo al aire a millones de habitantes del planeta Tierra...excelente que diría el Sr. Burns...eso no quiere decir que para diversificar y tal metamos algo de nuestros savings en criptos....:


----------



## plus ultra (6 Sep 2017)

Ahora mismo la cosa esta bastante tranquila,no espereis a que todo suba y luego los lloros de tenia que haber comprado cuando estaba...os poneis a comprar cuando ya estan arriba y luego cuando baja todo son quejas,comprar insensatos comprar...

Tengo mas de un conocido que aun esta esperando comprar BTC que a 1000$ estaba caro luego a 1500,a 2000... y todas ya sabemos la historia.

STORJ es un buen proyecto en cualquier momento lanzan un rumor y a la luna,ojo que ya mas de una vez kim dotcom a contado que en cuanto saque su 2.0 lo va a hacer a travez de STORJ y todos sabemos lo que importan estas noticias en el criptoworld.

QTUM esta por los suelos le veo cierto soporte en los 230.000 y maneja bastante volume

Otras con potencial de subir en medio plazo veo a GNT,ZRX,SIA.



PD: A los novatos, no me hagáis ni puto caso cuando escribo algo asi solo es como pensar en voz alta e intercambiar puntos de vista con foreros con algo de recorrido,tener mucho cuidado donde meteis vuestro dinero y no agais caso a nadie.


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El coste , para estos actores es cero ...Seria una forma facil y rapida de destruir la credibilidad de las cryptomonedas ...
> Pero para que surta efecto tienen que hacer subir los precios de una manera que su caida sea EPIC , una especie de Armagedon crypto ...
> Advertidos estais ...
> 
> Ni un misero THANKS



Exáctamente lo que mismo que hacen con el resto de los activos: crear masa, destruir masa; acumulación, distribución; vender caro y recomprar todo en su mínimo.

Las criptomonedas no son el problema, el problema es el fiat. La conversión entre BTC y USD es como predicar en un prostíbulo o comparar a la primavera con el acid house. El fiat pervierte todo lo que referencia. 

Por eso no creo en las criptomonedas.
Por eso invierto algo en ellas desde hace años con mi fiat minado en el sector productivo (está ahí, lo tomas o lo dejas).
Pero por eso creo que si yo fuese el presidente del partido comunista chino, una criptomoneda estable y tendente siempre a un limite, en mi posición omni-industrial y geoestratégia, me haría aspirar a un imperio de mil años.

Una nueva diáspira de mil años para los Goldsmith.

La cadena de bloques, su mayor amenaza, es el casus belli mundial. El derecho de señoreaje sin poder bastardear la moneda es amenazador.


----------



## Claudius (7 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Están acusando a Tether de hacer algo que hacen los bancos, reserva fraccionaria ::
> 
> Bitfinex es una suerte de banco central que está creando dólares a los que no se les puede aplicar -por ahora- la legislación que afecta a la tenencia y movimiento de dólares de verdad.



Lo comparto, y para más INRI es la responsable directa de la escalada del precio del BTC alimentado por sus USDT, seguramente para acelerar la recuperación del hackeo, pueden hacerlo y tienen los medios para manejar el mercado.

Existen otros token con par 1-1 al $ pero el éxito de este es que se lo han instaurado varios chiringos con mucho volumen para evitar mayor legislación, y mucha gente cree que son dólares.. 
El exchange Exmo lo acaba de incorporar, y tenían par a fiat directo, lo cual creo que tiene relación con la noticia de más abajo, (seguro que tienen un grupo de telegram todos los exchange 'blue chip'  )

EXMO integrates trendy cryptos Monero and Tether



Pirro dijo:


> El tema lo veo en que un concepto como el de tether es un torpedo en la línea de flotación en la credibilidad de los bancos centrales. Si un grupo de personas junta un capital, lo tokeniza y lo vende, comprometiendose a recomprar los token a precio determinado a todos los efectos está creando dólares, euros, yuanes paralelos que podrían usarse para comprar bienes y servivcios pero no para pagar impuestos. Como concepto es genial, pero inadmisible para el actual orden de las cosas. Irán a por ellos.



De momento están fuera del área jurisdiccional USA (de forma directa), pero si creo que les vigilan con el rabillo del ojo.

Ante las acusaciones han salido no defendiéndose sino de contra-ataque, (demasiados meses en silencio) aunque las auditorías que van a publicar no se yo su credibilidad..., no obstante su estrategia es la acertada, para mantener lo que les sustanta como al mundo fiat, *la confianza*, que desemboca en 'credibilidad'.

Abandonan Bitcoin, dejan Omni y migran a Eth a la moda ERC20 y levantan proyectos en Litecoin, volcándose en las LN.

Detalle importante, la aparición del YENT, (los clientes Japoneses en su roadmap - exchange-)

Tether News

No obstante, si lo que dicen *es verdad*, la espada de Damocles que colgaba sobre el ecosistema y mercado con Bitfinex-usdt, ha dejado de estar alzada, y eso es muy bueno. :Aplauso:


----------



## tixel (7 Sep 2017)

Yo de tether no me fio nada, a mi eso de que un tercero compre los dólares equivalentes y demás me suena a futura catástrofe. Sin embargo estoy mirando BitUSD que está en el exchange descentralizado de bitshares y respaldado por ellas en por lo menos 2:1. Todavía no se muy bien como va, pero por lo de pronto está descentralizada, se pilla en un mercado descentralizado y tiene como colateral algo que pueden controlar.
Otra es nubits, pero esta todavía no mire nada. Lo que sucede es que tienen mucha menos capitalización que tether, bitUSD tiene 4 millones de cap y ahora 500k de volumen y nubits mucho menos.


----------



## Claudius (7 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Yo de tether no me fio nada, a mi eso de que un tercero compre los dólares equivalentes y demás me suena a futura catástrofe. Sin embargo estoy mirando BitUSD que está en el exchange descentralizado de bitshares y respaldado por ellas en por lo menos 2:1. *Todavía no se muy bien como va*, pero por lo de pronto está descentralizada, se pilla en un mercado descentralizado y tiene como colateral algo que pueden controlar.
> Otra es nubits, pero esta todavía no mire nada. Lo que sucede es que tienen mucha menos capitalización que tether, bitUSD tiene 4 millones de cap y ahora 500k de volumen y nubits mucho menos.



El tema, es como afirmas, requiere un esfuerzo extra en formación y su uso.
Llevan existiendo y los usuaros no se animan a usar exchange descentralizados. 
Para un novato ya le cuesta entender conceptos, y por comodidad, deja 
los token en sus cuentas en los chiringos..

Los protocolos/servicios 0x si adquieren tirada pueden hacer un cambio, y les toque a los exchange centralizados adaptarse para prevalecer su modelo de negocio.


----------



## serlec (7 Sep 2017)

Todo bajando menos BTH a pesar de que con lo de China parecía que iba a ser todo lo contrario, que opináis los entendidos sobre el tema?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## endemoniado (7 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bueno ...fue poner el ojo en ZOIN y el bicho va como un cohete , desde que el clapham decidio salirse del PIVX y comprar ZOIN ha subido 15 centavos
> Cada vez le gusta al clapham mas esta crypto ...
> el problema es que como compres de golpe duplicas el precio ...
> Asi que hay que joderse y comprarla a retazos ...
> ...



Con 4$ compras bastante más de 7 Zoin.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2017)

serlec dijo:


> Todo bajando menos BTH a pesar de que con lo de China parecía que iba a ser todo lo contrario, que opináis los entendidos sobre el tema?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk



El dinero ($, BTC...) va por barrios, generalmente en el top 10/20 los pumps van saltando de una a otra.

Evidentemente está todo orquestado por exchangers o ballenas para sacar de una coin y pumpear otra.

Lo bueno de esto es que ayuda a la distribución de las mismas.

Coged el gráfico a 7 días por ejemplo y vereis como la que más ha bajado es la que la semana siguiente recupera mejor.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol...

Bueno...salvo que *clapham* no para de encontrar nuevos tesoros que le acercan más a sus resorts en la isla.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (7 Sep 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Cuidado con UQUID. En estos momentos están sin contrato con su proveedor de tarjetas y las anteriores...



De hecho, y por supuesto, tras trincar todos tus daos, una vez finalizada el alta, te dicen que ahora mismo, no hay tarjetas. Yo lo hice a renglón seguido del post de Claudius. Y ya recuerdo haberla hecho en primavera...y sin este avis de interrupcío del reparto...nunca me llegó.

Por cierto...alguna opción efectiva ?

Gracias.




serlec dijo:


> Todo bajando menos BTH a pesar de que con lo de China parecía que iba a ser todo lo contrario, que opináis los entendidos sobre el tema?



Si te vale de algo una de forero llano, BTH tiene que definir su lugar bajo el sol tanto en el top general como respecto a BTC...y en base al crecimiento extractivo marca de la casa que ambos han compartido antes del fork. Se supone que esos arreones llegarán a un status de cotización que irá subiendo su suelo en cada repliegue del que ballenas bitcoñeras pueden sacar pero que mucho jugo...en uno y otro sentido. 

Esto es como los derbys futboleros...venden enfrentamiento a machete ante los seguidores ...pero luego entre ellos se llevan de coña en el uso y disfrute de esos minolles.Guita manda.




paketazo dijo:


> El dinero ($, BTC...) va por barrios, generalmente en el top 10/20 los pumps van saltando de una a otra.
> 
> Evidentemente está todo orquestado por exchangers o ballenas para sacar de una coin y pumpear otra.
> 
> ...



Bueno, continuando la respuesta al forero anterior,en los pumps actuales, intensos, de Neo & Jihan sí se adivinan matices particulares : EL posicionamiento comentado de una BTC Cash aún en pañales pero virtuosa en gran parte de sus holders, early adopters de BTC, del planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto / y que si pretende tener cierta entidad ante el mismísimo BTC no tendría porqué quedarse en una cotización modesta, ni muchísimo menos / ...y la recuperación de Neo ante la coyuntura reguladora china ...y el nuevo contexto "limpio de polvo , paja y leyes de la jungla" al que se plegarán y sobre el que tirarán de un nicho de mercado considerable que veremos según vaya apareciendo. En este sentido, no son descartables ni promo-gestos ante y/o con Papá Estado , ni que esa oferta decididamente pro-establishment no sólo no la lastre hasta el quinto infierno como muchos ya vendían,sino que sea un reclamo de gran enjundia para advenedizos conservadores poco amigos de la anarquía de Shitland.


________________________________________________________________

Por favor, algún usuario de counterparty que pueda recomendar una wallet , exponer su funcionamiento básico en cuanto a tokens, seguridad, etc ? Me es bastante urgente y agardecería cualquier aportación , pues llevo un token y como no me hace ninguna gracia tenerlo en exchange, he de ir manejándome con su operativa.

Gracias.


----------



## Carlos T. (7 Sep 2017)

*LocalMonero: Una puerta de expansión para la adopción de XMR*

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 14:14 ----------








*Cappasity: contenidos 3D y Blockchain*


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Sep 2017)

Me gusta Enjin (ETH Token)....puede estar destronando a GAMECredits


----------



## Esse est deus (7 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bueno ...fue poner el ojo en ZOIN y el bicho va como un cohete , desde que el clapham decidio salirse del PIVX y comprar ZOIN ha subido 15 centavos
> Cada vez le gusta al clapham mas esta crypto ...
> ...
> A la merde el PIVX . Viva ZION ...sorry ...ZOIN



¿Qué ves ella que no veas en otras? Gracias

Por cierto, me he asomado a mirar a Cryptopia y aunque un poco falto de elegancia y sin saber muy bien que clase de tugurio es este, desde luego, completo es.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Sep 2017)

Ya se pueden comprar NEO en BitFinex. 
A 33 USD, ha tenido un comienzo bien pumpeado.


----------



## plus ultra (7 Sep 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Me gusta Enjin (ETH Token)....puede estar destronando a GAMECredits



Que interesante!!! una moneda que ni siquiera veo en marketcap esta destronando a GAME.

Cuentanos mas...tengo unos BTC por aqui parados a ver si me voy a perder el tren.


----------



## kokoliso1 (7 Sep 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que interesante!!! una moneda que ni siquiera veo en marketcap esta destronando a GAME.
> 
> Cuentanos mas...tengo unos BTC por aqui parados a ver si me voy a perder el tren.



Parecen estar en pre-ico y encima hay que poner 10 eth para que te den un 5% de descuento, si eso cuando salga a los exchanges en la primera caída ya me hago con algunas chapitas..


----------



## Claudius (7 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> De hecho, y por supuesto, tras trincar todos tus daos, una vez finalizada el alta, te dicen que ahora mismo, no hay tarjetas. Yo lo hice a renglón seguido del post de Claudius. Y ya recuerdo haberla hecho en primavera...y sin este avis de interrupcío del reparto...nunca me llegó.
> 
> Por cierto...alguna opción efectiva ?
> 
> Gracias.



Siempre hay que tener ojo, lo que comento yo no va a misa.., como dijo un compañero no me hagáis mucho caso. Además entre las experiencias de todos, se puede sacar más conclusiones de la fiabilidad de dónde poner el dinero.

Muchas veces escribo usando burbuja, y otro foro en español como sistema de base de conocimiento (mío) para consultar desde cualquier punto, cosas que luego estudio más detenidamente.

De opción efectiva, ya comenté hace varios post, que Bankera va a dar IBAN y tarjeta de débito *gratis*, a partir de 1000 eur. de inversión.

Al estar la sede dentro de la UE, Lituania, deberían cumplir con la directiva de RGProtección de Datos, y su modificación que entra en mayo de 2018 y al ser datos financieros a cumplir al nivel medio.

Para un novel y no novel, va a ser la forma más fácil de convertir tokens en bienes y servicios. Además, hace 24h han empezado a repartir la primera reward, que para paliar los colapsos ha sido el 100% en lugar del 20%, en Ethereum.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 17:30 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Bueno...salvo que *clapham* no para de encontrar nuevos tesoros que le acercan más a sus resorts en la isla.



Más que resorts, va a ser reconstruirla. Irma va a dejar la zona guapa, es posible que done las cervezas de Bankera, cuando salga alguna iniciativa crypto para recolectar fondos, para que clapki reconstruya el chevy.


----------



## juli (7 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Siempre hay que tener ojo, lo que comento yo no va a misa.., como dijo un compañero no me hagáis mucho caso. Además entre las experiencias de todos, se puede sacar más conclusiones de la fiabilidad de dónde poner el dinero.
> 
> Muchas veces escribo usando burbuja, y otro foro en español como sistema de base de conocimiento (mío) para consultar desde cualquier punto, cosas que luego estudio más detenidamente.
> 
> ...





Claro, Claudius, en eso estamos...era un apunte temporal nada más. Ando liado y posteando a cuentagotas.

En cuánto tiempo se podría disponer de IBAN y tarjeta por ese método ? Entiendes que haya cruces automáticos al ser UE ? la LPD implicará cierto anonimato o todo lo contrario ? Yo , la verdad es que preferiría no tocar un céntimo este año y el próximo abordarlo todo ordenadamente y al dedillo, aunque tenerlo en la recámara si hay discreción, pues siempre es buena opción. La verdad es que esto va de vértigos : Vértigo con barridos hasta el subsuelo...y de pellizcarte cuando se suelta el moño. En fin...

______________________________________________________

- Ahora mismo, Triggers corrigiiendo tras na zumbada elegante en torno al +50% desde ayer.Como siha haciéndolo tras este "rojo" , la cosa va a empezar a ponerse pero que muy seria.

En su white paper no acabo de pilar las cosas con fundamento, aunque creo entender que van a quemar ...70 millones de coins ? Puede ser ? :: el día 15 de este mes. Tienen un par de conferencias majas también en USA, Meca pistolera mundial * - molan blockchains que hagan cosas...pero que se salgan un poquito de las tropecientas mil cards, exchanges descentralizados, casinos, etc , tambien - y creo que a principio de 2018 migran de counter party a Qtum. Todo esto al nivel de inglés que puedo pillar y pendiente de que cualquiera me corrija...que seguro que hace falta. Por cierto, a ver si alguien familiarizado con *COunter party* puede comentar algo de esta plataforma, wallets, etc...

* Blocksafe 

- PIVX parece que se arruga de nuevo tras tocar los 89000 Satoshis ...Lleva 3 días pegado al techo ahí , como el hombre araña. A ver si se va con fuelle, porque con la marcha que llevaba ,cortada de cuajo, los 72000 suenan fatal. En caso contrario, disparase desde esos 4 pavos con 50.000 wallets ya, pueden hacer de PIVX y una comunidad seguro que dispuesta a empujar, la sensación de fin de año. En fin, ver , oír y callar.

- Lo de Septiembre en ETH & Dash , entre actualizaciones , conferencias del mundo mundial y gaitas, suena tremendo...y buen plan para cortar aventuritas en gilicoins multiplicaóras y entrar en el cenizo Octubre posicionado en ellas a machete...para preparar el último trimestre como dios manda y ver si se puede cerrar año en un nivel que no se coma el cojonudo tono vivido desde Enero.

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## Albertezz (7 Sep 2017)

Varias cosas conforeros:

-Proyectos que ya se vienen y van a dar mogollón de pasta: enigma,cindicator y kiber. Espero un x10 como mínimo en cada una de ellas a medio plazo.

-Caida de un 40% del marketcap: tal vez en octubre y que durará hasta pasado el fork de btc.


----------



## juli (7 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> -Caida de un 40% del marketcap: tal vez en octubre y que durará hasta pasado el fork de btc.



Y éso ?



+10 car


----------



## Claudius (7 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Claro, Claudius, en eso estamos...era un apunte temporal nada más. Ando liado y posteando a cuentagotas.
> 
> En cuánto tiempo se podría disponer de IBAN y tarjeta por ese método ? Entiendes que haya cruces automáticos al ser UE ? la LPD implicará cierto anonimato o todo lo contrario ? Yo , la verdad es que preferiría no tocar un céntimo este año y el próximo abordarlo todo ordenadamente y al dedillo, aunque tenerlo en la recámara si hay discreción, pues siempre es buena opción. La verdad es que esto va de vértigos : Vértigo con barridos hasta el subsuelo...y de pellizcarte cuando se suelta el moño. En fin...



Según su roadmap, es 'inminente' en cuanto acabe el pre-ico para el ico debieran tener el IBAN habilitado. La tarjeta quizás venga más tarde..

Al ser UE la probabilidad del intercambio de datos *automático el día de mañana* existe, a corto plazo 1 año vista no lo creo y sería para clientes. No deja de ser una FinTech que quiere pasar a entidad financiera.

Las ICO con crypto no tienen regulación actualmente en la UE, y en este escenario, hasta que salga la directiva del ecosistema y se cree un marco regulatorio, a 'los de antes' a lo mejor se les deja fuera. (hipótesis de amnistía ICO-fiscal), que me conste apenas he visto ICOs europeas.

La RGLPD implica, que los datos 'debieran' de estar almacenados siguiendo las directrices que dicta la norma.


----------



## Albertezz (8 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y éso ?
> 
> 
> 
> +10 car



creo que los que mandan van a repetir la jugada del fork anterior, pero adelantandose a la fecha como la ultima vez para comenzar a barrer, aparte de eso, toca también corrección gorda. Pero vamos, que es todo intuición simplemente,además, a los que somos holders nos la pela.


----------



## Divad (8 Sep 2017)

#cryptoworlddonate

Ya estoy de vuelta por aquí! Qué tal una ayudita para Clapham para salvarlo del huracán? ::? Es verdad que uno recoge lo que siembra... Hasta el huracán se lo quiere llevar de paseo por pesado :XX::::Baile::Aplauso:

Habéis probado de salir de casa unos días y dejar de mirar criptolandia por el móvil/tablet? 8::XX::

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones 

En 8 días hay una boda NEXUS & ETH
ICO - Social Coins - Nexus
Nexus Earth - Decentralized, Mathematically Regulated and Transparent Cryptocurrency
Nexus (NXS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap ($3.10)

Miles de cuentos crean (independencia, segunda guerra fría con Corea del Norte como protagonista, crisis sacada de la manga,...) y solo aquellos quienes siguen la estela tecnológica son los más beneficiados. Ya hicieron lo mismo con las WWW, todas las mierdas valían una risa mientras que la sociedad estaba entretenida en sus cuentos del momento...

403 Forbidden
Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap $0.000648

Cuando criptolandia se ponga en funcionamiento esta mierda como mínimo los $1000 los supera :rolleye:

Eso sí, no me hagáis ni puto caso salvo en salvar a Clapham. Marchando globo sonda :XX:

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 03:15 ----------

Otra de regalo:
https://twitter.com/VitalikButerin/status/905414203200208904

Una de las cuentas de la cara de niño bueno Vitalik  
https://etherscan.io/address/0xd8da6bf26964af9d7eed9e03e53415d37aa96045


----------



## Divad (8 Sep 2017)

Para los nuevos y no tan nuevos:


> Miles de cortinas de humo nos crean y solo aquellos que siguen la estela de los avances tecnológicos #blockchain Ethereum serán los más beneficiados en la realidad que compartimos todos... Ya lo hicieron cuando crearon las WWW mientras que la sociedad estaba entretenida con circo, guerras,... no todo el mundo tenía acceso a la información para depositar sus ahorros en precios de risa de apple, microsoft, nokia, google,... en un par de semanas salen las tarjetas para pagar con las chapas de criptolandía haciendo la conversión a €/$/... mientras tanto la sociedad está entretenida en una segunda guerra fría con Corea del Norte como protagonista, Independencia de Cataluña, Brexit,...
> Qué sentido tendrán los €/$/... cuando las chapas sean de uso común para todos? Veremos una estampida, ya que nadie querrá ver que todos sus ahorros valgan 0€. Los que se hayan quedado fuera por cualquier motivo el nuevo sistema mantendrá a todo ser con una RBU. Los que se quedaron pillados en el banco popular, bankia,... no son menos especiales... por lo que ya sabemos como acabarán las reclamaciones...
> 
> Paso a paso para ser responsable de tú dinero:
> ...


----------



## vapeador (8 Sep 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> ¿Qué ves ella que no veas en otras? Gracias
> 
> Por cierto, me he asomado a mirar a Cryptopia y aunque un poco falto de elegancia y sin saber muy bien que clase de tugurio es este, desde luego, completo es.



Mucho ojito con Cryptopia, que no se cortan en robarte sin ponerse ni coloraos los tokens si los dejas ahí.

Te deslistan la moneda y a buscarte la vida... Chiringuito muy premium si señor...


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Sep 2017)

En unos días tenemos otra ICO, la de Bitclave, con su token llamado "CAT" sobre la blockchain de Ethereum. 

BitClave Ecosystem

Le veis proyección a 0.07 USD? Es humo?


----------



## digipl (8 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> En cuánto tiempo se podría disponer de IBAN y tarjeta por ese método ? Entiendes que haya cruces automáticos al ser UE ? la LPD implicará cierto anonimato o todo lo contrario ?



Olvídate de la LPD para estos casos ya que el cruce de información es automático para casi todo el mundo excepto unos pocos paraísos fiscales.

Tax information exchange agreement - Wikipedia

Common Reporting Standard - Wikipedia

Y con la directiva 648/2012, que entró en vigor el pasado Junio, tener una tarjeta anónima con cierta disponibilidad ha pasado a ser casi imposible.

Al final es mejor asumir que hacienda tendrá todos tus movimientos.


----------



## Divad (8 Sep 2017)

Con el cambio que implica blockchain, cómo es posible creerse que seguirá existiendo Hacienda? 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## michinato (8 Sep 2017)

Agradecería si alguien pudiera comentar exchanges que que permiten ingresar y retirar fiat mediante transferencia SEPA, con los diferentes límites según los niveles y los datos personales que hay que facilitar. 


Por si a alguien le interesa los niveles/tiers de Kraken son estos:


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2017)

vapeador dijo:


> Mucho ojito con Cryptopia, que no se cortan en robarte sin ponerse ni coloraos los tokens si los dejas ahí.
> 
> Te deslistan la moneda y a buscarte la vida... Chiringuito muy premium si señor...



Yo llevo peleando 3 meses para recuperar 10 Dash que tenía en kraken...así que el más tonto hace aviones.

Me ponen de excusa que el técnico que lleva el tipo de problemas que tengo yo, está muy ocupado...y así 3 mesitos.

La pasta en vuestro wallet, olvidad los exchangers para cosas serias.

Un saludo


----------



## tixel (8 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El tema, es como afirmas, requiere un esfuerzo extra en formación y su uso.
> Llevan existiendo y los usuaros no se animan a usar exchange descentralizados.
> Para un novato ya le cuesta entender conceptos, y por comodidad, deja
> los token en sus cuentas en los chiringos..
> ...



¿Que cuesta entender el que? ¿Como funciona un mercado descentralizado? Pues no se me ocurre cual es la dificutad y la formación extra de la que hablas. Me parece que estamos hablando de distintas cosas.


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Olvídate de la LPD para estos casos ya que el cruce de información es automático para casi todo el mundo excepto unos pocos paraísos fiscales.
> 
> Tax information exchange agreement - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



La normativa confirma lo que creo que apuntaba Claudius, pues Lituania sólo empezará a informar en 2018 / se supone que en Septiembre , como quienes han aceptado comenzar este año/. Éso ya brinda unos timings interesantes / no para defraudar, por supuesto, pero sí para poder realizar algún/os movimiento puntual y menor que precisamente no deje constancia AUTOMÁTICA por ello, como "presumiblemente" ocurriría entre cuentas del país de origen -. Por lo tanto, y si te remites a los límites de declaración obligatoria de 50.000 pavos en cuentas extranjeras, un importe menor que ese entiendo que ni debería ser declarado.

Por cierto, y ésto ya trasciende el tema puntual de este ICO...pero a raíz del dilema clave : Puro HUMO ...por la definición de "cuentas reportables" - además de que prevalezca el criterio del país colaborador a la hora de exponerlas -. . Tan sencillo como que un abogado tributario autóctono te garantice una cuenta ajena a ese perfil, modelo que existirá en la banca de ese estado sin duda - seguramente, de ahí el establecimiento de esa salvedad...pero de no ser así, se habrá creado ad hoc -.

Como es nomal en países receptores de pastuki occidental sana que de otro modo no verían ni en pintura, siempre dejan una rendija . Los políticos occidentales pueden vender sus "avances"...y listo.

Por cierto y para poner de relieve el "del dicho al hecho..." . Los automatismos bancarios de que se podrían nutrir las restricciones en España a ocultar patrimonio fuera del país - denunciadas y sancionadas en Bruselas, todo sea dicho - en la práctica no representan cruce de datos AUTOMÁTICO en modo alguno , ni siquiera entre miembros de primera clase de la unión, ya sin hablar de pachanguitas exsoviéticas . Otra cosa es que tú, como contribuyente responsable, te cures en salud, como es tu obligación. No funcionan ni entre determinadas haciendas españolas...no te digo más.

En fin, lo del 2018 , en principio y no para cantidades bárbaras, da su juego.


----------



## Carlos T. (8 Sep 2017)

*China prohíbe las ICOs*

China ha anunciado esta semana la prohibición de las futuras ofertas iniciales de monedas (ICO, por sus siglas en inglés) en ese país.

Según la central de noticias local Caixin, un comité de trabajo encargado de supervisar el sector financiero digital del país ha declarado que los nuevos proyectos no podrán recaudar fondos mediante la venta de criptomonedas y relacionados.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

Los ballenatos de PIVX no quieren soltar la correa al perro...es descarado.

Una tendencia alcista demoledora , frenada en seco y, a la vez que el precio no se mueve, las carteras del top 10 y 100, bajan en proporción, / con lo que los ricos están cubriendo esa demanda haciendo dumping /.

De ser ésto así, están regalando su pasta ? 

Nope. Dumpean un ínfimo nivel de sus reservas mientras siguen distribuyendo y agrandando comunidad. Si vendieran a tendencia alcista de mercado, la escasez de compradores agotaría el tirón y es mejor tener al triple esperando una ola con los billetes en la mano e ir colocándoles subidas del 20, 30, 50 % mientras ello sigue gereando adhesión...que asfixiar a los actuales con un 200% , forzar pánico vendedor y mandar todo el curro de distribución ya hecho a los infiernos.

Se supone que éso garantiza una coin alcista a largo plazo, pues es arriba donde quieren vender. Ni tan mal, hoyga.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Sep 2017)

Nueva noticia de los reguladores chinos que ha vuelto a tenir las gráficas de rojo:

Google Translate

(traducción guguelera pero se entiende más o menos)


----------



## davitin (8 Sep 2017)

A que viene el bajonazo en el marketcap?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Sep 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A que viene el bajonazo en el marketcap?



Aquí en espanol:

Google Translate


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Los ballenatos de PIVX no quieren soltar la correa al perro...es descarado.
> 
> Una tendencia alcista demoledora , frenada en seco y, a la vez que el precio no se mueve, las carteras del top 10 y 100, bajan en proporción, / con lo que los ricos están cubriendo esa demanda haciendo dumping /.
> 
> ...



Esta la llevo viendo desde hace tiempo pero nunca me he tomado el tiempo de mirármela a fondo... creo que ya va siendo hora. Hoy es de las que mejor está aguantando el nuevo hostión.

Por cierto juli tienes tu buzón de entrada lleno y no puedes recibir más MPs 

_juli ha excedido su capacidad de almacenamiento de mensajes privados y no puede aceptar más mensajes hasta que libere algo de espacio._


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Sep 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Esta la llevo viendo desde hace tiempo pero nunca me he tomado el tiempo de mirármela a fondo... creo que ya va siendo hora. Hoy es de las que mejor está aguantando el nuevo hostión.
> 
> Por cierto juli tienes tu buzón de entrada lleno y no puedes recibir más MPs
> 
> _juli ha excedido su capacidad de almacenamiento de mensajes privados y no puede aceptar más mensajes hasta que libere algo de espacio._



juli es un criptomacho alfa y recibe solicitudes de todos


----------



## Divad (8 Sep 2017)

El "miedo" debería de llegar cuando los gobiernos y bancos se pongan de acuerdo en dar por nulo todo dinero virtual además de apropiarse del dinero de las exchanges.

Pero como bien sabrán los bitcoñeros esto no ha ocurrido nunca y estas tonterías solo sirven para reducir la velocidad de crecimiento principalmente para los chinos ya que el aumento de nuevos ricos no debe cesar. 

Hay que recordar al lector que el camino ya está escrito desde 1988






Más de 10k reservas de tarjetas en Monaco. Como se les ocurra hacer público las solicitudes realizadas y su equivalencia en valor... Igual sube la chapa hasta los $100.

Buena caza de ofertas!


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli es un criptomacho alfa y recibe solicitudes de todos



Y te puedes creer que no se ve una fucking forera ?

...Una cruz. :

__________________________


Joder, Andy, con la que cae y tú haciendo cuentas , tienes las pelotas cuadradas, maifrén. Menos mal que te estabas quitando... / por cierto, al final parece que los chinorris te van a hacer un Proyecto Hombre a palo seco /


Buzón habilitado, gracias.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Sep 2017)

según este post nxt esta trabajando con accenture España


Blockchain is Here And You Can


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Sep 2017)

Pregunta a los entendidos de PIVX. ¿Sabéis de que nacionalidad son sus creadores o equipo actual? ¿Se sabe quienes son su equipo (linkedin o lo que sea)? He buscado bastante pero no he encontrado nada.


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2017)

He estado testeando mis wallets de Dash hace un rato en cuanto a velocidad de transacción, y pasar de PC wallet a por ejemplo jaxx android me ha tardado sobre 3,5 segúndos aproximadamente, hace un mes estaba entre 5 y 7 segúndos, en uno de los casos he podido gastar en una tienda onnline la transacción una vez recibida de modo inmediato.

Supongo que el incremento de velocidad se deberá al aumento de nodos maestros (ha subido 100 en 15 días)...luego hay monedas que venden no se que de instantaniedad y que la ostia, aquí he pagado 1 centavo en comisiones, y la velocidad para mi "sobrada"

Perro viejo es este Dash, creo que lo están rodando para soltar el evolution en breve´.

Si alguno puede y quiere que haga las pruebas a ver si obtiene resultados similares.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

Pues parece que no es joder la marrana, sino parar el tren para subirse en marcha...

/ ICOs , sí...como y cuando convenga / 

400 Bad Request

/ y , ya en criptoconcorda...la suya /

400 Bad Request

Palomitas...

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 20:52 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Pregunta a los entendidos de PIVX. ¿Sabéis de que nacionalidad son sus creadores o equipo actual? ¿Se sabe quienes son su equipo (linkedin o lo que sea)? He buscado bastante pero no he encontrado nada.



Creo que es Yanki y con un perfil de fundación...o cercano.


----------



## Divad (8 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> según este post nxt esta trabajando con accenture España
> 
> 
> Blockchain is Here And You Can





> Si has llegado al final de este artículo, entonces *estás certificado (por mí) como un experto blockchain.* Aunque estos son sólo los elementos básicos detrás de blockchain, y algunos ejemplos de las empresas que utilizan la cadena de bloqueo para cambiar la forma en que vivimos, es sólo el comienzo. Sigue leyendo y manteniéndote actualizado porque, antes de que te des cuenta, estarás cambiando tus dólares en bitcoins, y tus cuentas bancarias para una cartera Bitcoin.



:XX::XX::XX:

Manipulación con mejor clase que clapham y bitcoñero que intenta evitar que cualquier ser de el pelotazo con ETH. 

Atacar a la chapa que le da de comer y considerarse experto demuestra quien le paga no quiere que todo ser se haga asquerosamente rico :XX:::


----------



## plus ultra (8 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado testeando mis wallets de Dash hace un rato en cuanto a velocidad de transacción, y pasar de PC wallet a por ejemplo jaxx android me ha tardado sobre 3,5 segúndos aproximadamente, hace un mes estaba entre 5 y 7 segúndos, en uno de los casos he podido gastar en una tienda onnline la transacción una vez recibida de modo inmediato.
> 
> Supongo que el incremento de velocidad se deberá al aumento de nodos maestros (ha subido 100 en 15 días)...luego hay monedas que venden no se que de instantaniedad y que la ostia, aquí he pagado 1 centavo en comisiones, y la velocidad para mi "sobrada"
> 
> ...



Cual es la comision 1 DASH entre monederos?


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

TRIGGERS , único triple verde del top100. Ni el Tether de marras en pleno barrido. No te digo ná y te lo digo tó. 


Por cierto...

- alguien puesto en inglés puede comentar si ha cazado algo concreto sobre la quema de sus coins ?

- Algún usuario de counterparty que peda recomendar alguna walet preferentemente NO WEB ?

Gracias.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Sep 2017)

Alguien con coins de sobra (para pagar banners a gogo) y mucho tiempo libre ha lanzado el Jesuscoin :XX:


----------



## Divad (8 Sep 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Alguien con coins de sobra (para pagar banners a gogo) y mucho tiempo libre ha lanzado el Jesuscoin :XX:





> Cuidado con las monedas de falsos profetas.
> 
> La moneda de Jesús se convertirá en la moneda de facto de todos los buenos cristianos. También se convertirá en la moneda de todos los malos cristianos también. Predecimos que la moneda de Jesús superará la valoración de $ 40 mil millones de la Iglesia Mormona para 2030 para convertirse en la segunda organización Cristiana más poderosa del mundo y superar la valoración de 1 billón de dólares de la Iglesia Católica para 2050, convirtiéndose en la institución cristiana más poderosa del mundo.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Como troleo es divertido pero como supuesto caso que los "cristianos" quieran entrar en criptolandia y entre las mil chapas usen el buscador poniendo: JESUS...

Ya tenemos esa puta chapa valiendo un pastizal cuando lo normal es descojonarse nada más verla :XX::rolleye:


----------



## Pirro (8 Sep 2017)

Stox está con un descuento del 50% respecto al precio de salida -en Bitcoin-. 

He ojeado el whitepaper y el proyecto mola. ¿Ha habido algún evento negativo que justifique la caída de precio o los fundamentales son sustancialmente los mismos que cuando salió?

No creo que sea mala cosa ir poniendo algo en todo proyecto relacionado con el juego. Se acota el número de proyectos a seguir -imposible abarcar toda shitland- y si hay un sector que puede dar un viraje pronto gracias a la descentralización es el juego.


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Alguien con coins de sobra (para pagar banners a gogo) y mucho tiempo libre ha lanzado el Jesuscoin :XX:



Supongo que ese aura de pachanga interesara a agentes activos de la blockchain...o a detractores, no sé.

Qué ganas de tener Evolution Y Metrópolis en la calle , subirme en su ola seria a años vista y mandar al carajo la mitad laaarga de mis truñocoins cortoplacistas.

Amén.


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Stox está con un descuento del 50% respecto al precio de salida -en Bitcoin-.
> 
> He ojeado el whitepaper y el proyecto mola. ¿Ha habido algún evento negativo que justifique la caída de precio o los fundamentales son sustancialmente los mismos que cuando salió?
> 
> No creo que sea mala cosa ir poniendo algo en todo proyecto relacionado con el juego. Se acota el número de proyectos a seguir -imposible abarcar toda shitland- y si hay un sector que puede dar un viraje pronto gracias a la descentralización es el juego.



En $ ya estuvo hace unos días sobre los 0,60 o por ahí. La mitad de su precio de salida gualmente...y ha hecho como un 60% de subida para quien entró.

La verdad es que sorprende su flojera. Tiene pinta de buen proyeco...y marketing de altos vuelo$ con fichajes de primera línea... Pinta de mucha pasta detrás.

Muy interesante, la verdad.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Stox está con un descuento del 50% respecto al precio de salida -en Bitcoin-.
> 
> He ojeado el whitepaper y el proyecto mola. ¿Ha habido algún evento negativo que justifique la caída de precio o los fundamentales son sustancialmente los mismos que cuando salió?
> 
> No creo que sea mala cosa ir poniendo algo en todo proyecto relacionado con el juego. Se acota el número de proyectos a seguir -imposible abarcar toda shitland- y si hay un sector que puede dar un viraje pronto gracias a la descentralización es el juego.



estaría bien ir estudiando las opciones que hay para apuestas deportivas, sus proyectos y como los están evolucionando

de momento cuales hay??stox y wagger?? o alguna más?? como van de desarrolladas??


----------



## LUIS MARIN (8 Sep 2017)

que os parece denarius y zion?


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> estaría bien ir estudiando las opciones que hay para apuestas deportivas, sus proyectos y como los están evolucionando
> 
> de momento cuales hay??stox y wagger?? o alguna más?? como van de desarrolladas??



Al final no pocos proyectos en inicio distintos se han subido al carro. Edgeless, !st Blood...hasta GAME anuncia e-sports en su nueva plataforma.

Stox ha anunciado ya su lcencia...y pinta de ponerla a andar a golpe del talonario que haga falta, la tiene toda.


----------



## Divad (8 Sep 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> RECTIFICACIÓN:
> 
> Bitcoin crash of 8 September due to fake Chinese news | All cryptocurrency news
> 
> que buena rebaja se acaban de llevar los que soltaron la noticias, que cracks.



De ser cierto vaya LEFAZO han repartido los listos :::XX::XX::XX:

Lo siento por aquellos que no hayan aprendido a hacer hodl :rolleye:

El crecimiento de criptolandia es constante y tienen que ir sacándose de la manga gilipolleces para justificar así las correcciones. Cuando entre en juego Evolution y Metropolis ya será de uso común el juego para todos :Baile: hasta finales de Septiembre podemos estar recibiendo "sustos". Aunque igual se le puede sacar provecho programando la venta :rolleye:


----------



## horik (8 Sep 2017)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> que os parece denarius y zion?



Suerte con sincronizar el wallet de Zoin.


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Cual es la comision 1 DASH entre monederos?



0 $, si no tienes prisa, pero la media que pongo yo es 0,0002 Dash / kb por defecto.

sobre 0,06 centavos de $, quizá mañana pruebe con 0,01 centavo de $ a ver si entra instantanea, o se ralentiza.

La media estadística diaria lo cifra en: Median Transaction Fee 0.018 USD 

Da igual que mandes 1 Dash o que mandes 100

Un saludo

edito: Masternodos a nada de ATH, y como baje el precio algo más, ni os cuento:

http://178.254.23.111/~pub/masternode_count.png


----------



## Claudius (8 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Qué ganas de tener Evolution Y Metrópolis en la calle , subirme en su ola seria a años vista y mandar al carajo la mitad laaarga de mis truñocoins cortoplacistas.



[youtube]gc9SYGbH3d8[/youtube]

 ) Así estoy yo.


----------



## jorge (9 Sep 2017)

Me parecen muy interesantes para entrar ahora DECENT, MONACO y KOMODO.


----------



## Divad (9 Sep 2017)

De:






A:







Hello World, Meet Seth (Sawtooth Ethereum)

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tio_argyle (9 Sep 2017)

Un poco de ayuda de los expertos plis...
Desde el punto de vista técnico... ¿qué valor es buena entrada para Dash?


----------



## horik (9 Sep 2017)

Estaba minando con la GPU en el pool hashbag y hace unos minutos salta el aviso de que la pagina ha sido hackeada, menos mal que hacen pagos automáticos cada +- 0,09 DNR minados.


----------



## paketazo (9 Sep 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Un poco de ayuda de los expertos plis...
> Desde el punto de vista técnico... ¿qué valor es buena entrada para Dash?



En BTC/Dash hay una zona sobre 0.066BTC que podría ser testeada si las cosas se turcen en los mercados alt, y BTC coge fuerza.

En la gráfica Dash/$ 260$/280$ con el chart actual podría servir como entrada.

Hablo siempre manteniendo la tendencia alcista de fondo...perdida esta, que cada uno aguante lo que quiera y pueda...pero no solo en Dash...si no en casi todo.

Septiembre/Octubre es mes de noticias en Dash, veremos si salen, y como le sientan.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (9 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Al parecer las plegarias del clapham ( bueno , del clapham no ...porque ha estado ocupado tapiando ventanas )



Clapki, si lo hubieras hecho cuando te lo dije, hace 24h ya estabas evacuando, ahora tienes una cola para salir de la península de 20h, sin combustible disponible en las gasolineras.. 

Una foto preocupante que invita a pensar: 3 huracanes devastadores en el mar al mismo tiempo



clapham2 dijo:


> El huracan no impactara sobre Miami , se desviara al oeste
> Y es posible ( no esta confirmado pero tiene mucha pinta de que ocurra ) que llegue muy debilitado a Florida si pasa por la costa norte del centro
> de Cuba ...Si pasa eso ...los cayos turisticos ( que atraen a cientos de miles de turistas ) serian arrasados ...y ahi se genera un buen pico
> del PIB en $ de Cuba ...



Vas apañado.
Clapki te vas a quedar solo en Miami, la ciudad está evacuada.
Parece mentira que viviendo allí, que ya lo dudo.., estés haciendo el pijo por aquí.

Y recuerda que con baterías de Tesla + conexión por satélite + prime en Amazon USA para haberlo comprado hace 72h, podías seguir por aquí dándo la turra, pero en 48h te perderemos la comunicación.
: :´( :XX:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 Sep 2017)

Más caña del gobierno chino... el Gran Hermano echa sus zarpas sobre las aplicaciones mensajería instantánea:

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Y8_W1oewONCiyS9zOS4yPw


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Sep 2017)

Metropolis Ahead: Ethereum Developers Set September Date for Testnet Launch - CoinDesk

Metropolis Ahead: Ethereum Developers Set September Date for Testnet Launch

Metrópolis, de la cual ayer se organizo, un meeting entre los devs de eth, y han dejado caer que saldra a la luz entre el 6 y 9 de octubre. Los pasados test sobre el sistema Casper (un preparatorio a PoS) ha salido todo perfecto y sin fallo, lo que muestra que esto es algo bastante serio, y que sin duda no sabemos hasta donde podemos llegar.


----------



## Claudius (9 Sep 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Metrópolis, de la cual ayer se organizo, un meeting entre los devs de eth, y han dejado caer que saldra a la luz entre el 6 y 9 de octubre.



Fuente? dónde diga esas fechas, en coindesk no me pareció verlo.


----------



## digipl (9 Sep 2017)

Recordar que el paso a POS no se realizará en Metropolis sino en Serenity.

Y sobre cuando puede ser este paso hay un EIP (Ethereum Improvement Proposal) de Afri Schoedon y Vitalik Buterin en la que proponen retrasar la bomba de dificultad, el paso previo a POS, un año y medio desde el futuro Hardfork de Byzantium que será la primera fase de Metropolis.

EIPs/eip-649.md at c82890ed92b35d83df0610841b19b15e865da545 · 5chdn/EIPs · GitHub

Con estos datos podéis calcular lo que, al menos, falta para el paso a POS.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Fuente? dónde diga esas fechas, en coindesk no me pareció verlo.



Ethereum Core Dev Meeting of today. Metropolis network release 9th of october! : ethtrader


----------



## Pirro (9 Sep 2017)

Pues entro con algo en Stox.

Alea jacta est.


----------



## Divad (9 Sep 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Metropolis Ahead: Ethereum Developers Set September Date for Testnet Launch - CoinDesk
> 
> Metropolis Ahead: Ethereum Developers Set September Date for Testnet Launch
> 
> Metrópolis, de la cual ayer se organizo, un meeting entre los devs de eth, y han dejado caer que saldra a la luz entre el 6 y 9 de octubre. Los pasados test sobre el sistema Casper (un preparatorio a PoS) ha salido todo perfecto y sin fallo, lo que muestra que esto es algo bastante serio, y que sin duda no sabemos hasta donde podemos llegar.



Primera subida el 19 de Septiembre, el segundo (corrida de la buena) 6-9 de Octubre.

Con bandera nueva ^^


---------- Post added 09-sep-2017 at 19:11 ----------




digipl dijo:


> Recordar que el paso a POS no se realizará en Metropolis sino en Serenity.
> 
> Y sobre cuando puede ser este paso hay un EIP (Ethereum Improvement Proposal) de Afri Schoedon y Vitalik Buterin en la que proponen retrasar la bomba de dificultad, el paso previo a POS, un año y medio desde el futuro Hardfork de Byzantium que será la primera fase de Metropolis.
> 
> ...





> Backwards Compatibility
> 
> This EIP is not forward compatible and introduces backwards incompatibilities in the difficulty calculation, as well as the block, uncle and nephew reward structure. Therefore, it should be included in a scheduled *hardfork *at a certain block number. It's suggested to include this EIP in the first of the two Metropolis hard-forks, the Byzantium fork.



Dinero gratis para todos! :XX::Baile::Baile::Baile:

Estaría bien confirmar que las chapas ligadas al contrato de ETH también serán beneficiadas por el HF 8:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Primera subida el 19 de Septiembre, el segundo (corrida de la buena) 6-9 de Octubre.
> 
> Con bandera nueva ^^
> 
> ...




No pasemos detalles por alto, camiseta patrocinando OmiseGo..ienso:


----------



## Divad (9 Sep 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No pasemos detalles por alto, camiseta patrocinando OmiseGo..ienso:



Muy bien visto compañero! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Sep 2017)

Conferencia Dash 24 Septiembre en Londres.

The Dash Conference - London - Dash Digital Cash Conference - The Dash Conference - London


----------



## Divad (9 Sep 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Conferencia Dash 24 Septiembre en Londres.
> 
> The Dash Conference - London - Dash Digital Cash Conference - The Dash Conference - London



A 100€ la entrada un día y 600€ los 3 días 8: con lo que saquen ya se compran 1MN seguro 

Los devs de Dash también publican sus avances (roadmap)?

La última vez que hice caso a un evento (los lumens) y menudo chasco, en la wallet están cogiendo polvo... ::

---------- Post added 09-sep-2017 at 20:21 ----------

Claphaniko!!! Qué te van a cortar la luz!!! ::

Apagarán 2 centrales nucleares en Florida por Irma: 9 millones de personas se quedarán sin luz


Al final quedará retratado como un Come Mierda (community manager) :XX:


----------



## juli (9 Sep 2017)

PIVX asando ya los 200 kilos de cap y las 51.000 wallets.

Insisto : Puede haber muuuucho smart money - tardío - esperando romper esos 89.000 satoshis y no sólo éso, sino mucho microahorro forofo billetes en mano dispuesto a surfear pumps. Me da que si eso pasa,puede ser una sinergia similar a la de primavera en Digybite donde comunidad & ballenas montaron , en una coin de quinta división, una orgía alcista brutal de varias semanas donde podías volcar el resto de tus posiciones a machete, que doblabas en 3 horas...y salía. / Yo tuve momentos en digybite en que no tenía UNA SOLA COIN de otra blockchain - sé lo temerario que suena, peroos aseguro que esa dinámica lo respaldaba , sabías que la comunidad - y muchos eran críos - aguantaría un suelo razonable aunque las ballenas se pusieran a drenar -/.

Los devs por otro lado soltando que zerocoin va fino-filipino en la tesnet...factor indispensable , como ya comentamos, para que el pumpazo premium se dé. / https://twitter.com/hashtag/zpiv?src=hash&ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoinmarketcap.com%2Fcurrencies%2Fpivx%2F /

No sé...estas cosas a veces disponen esas coyunturas para una liada coleciva y dejar a todo dios seco y con la cara a cuadros...pero la verdad es que todo apunta en la mejor dirección. En las mejores.

Por otro lado, los laterales de PIVX son com los "marca de la casa" de Dash, si no más. Aburrimiento y del de verdad, cuando toca.

Pero vamos, pinta cojouda si el zerocoin no sale un marrón.


----------



## Divad (10 Sep 2017)

Florincoin
Florincoin
The Decentralized Library of Alexandria
Alexandria
Florincoin Roadmap
https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@m3ta/introducing-alexandria-and-the-open-index-protocol
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=236742.1860

Qué os parece? ienso:



Spoiler



4k chapas para Florin


Spoiler



Por simbología... mínimo los $600 de aquí a unos meses8:


----------



## Divad (10 Sep 2017)

Twitter
Te encontré Claphaniko! Eso sí, te ha faltado decir comprar plata que está barata :XX:

Eres pesado y asusta viejas hasta por TV :: Toque de queda y el espabilado vacilando por la calle :XX:::



Spoiler












Buen momento para que criptolandia se pronuncie en ayuda de los damnificados... :fiufiu::rolleye:8:


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Sep 2017)

El Max y la Stacy ya pagan sus viajes en avión con Bitcoin, la caida del dolar y el futuro de las criptos. Clapham amaría ver este video

PetrodÃ³lar: descanse en paz (E1121) - Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol - YouTube


----------



## juli (10 Sep 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El Max y la Stacy ya pagan sus viajes en avión con Bitcoin, la caida del dolar y el futuro de las criptos. Clapham amaría ver este video
> 
> PetrodÃ³lar: descanse en paz (E1121) - Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol - YouTube



Edad de piedra en burbuja.

Mírate el hilo petro-rublo-gold de Spielzeug, con Putin de canario en la mina y que hace años ya bordaba esa tesis.

...& end OFF TOPIC.

____________________________________________

PIVX sin perder los 80.000 y Jihan, asomando la patita en plan Llanero Solitario / los 700 escasos del último arreón, pintan pobrísimos en un barrido ya notorio / con BTC en 3.000 y .../ y que va al pelo a su modus operandi caníbal de financiación /.

Vamos viendo.


----------



## Bob Page (10 Sep 2017)

marejadilla de ballenas... Hoooolllldd


----------



## thanthalas (10 Sep 2017)

Parece que hay otra vez malas noticias desde China,vaya semanita....


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Sep 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Parece que hay otra vez malas noticias desde China,vaya semanita....



El qué dicen ahora?


----------



## thanthalas (10 Sep 2017)

Parece que hay algunos exchanges chinos suspendiendo algunas coins,pero es muy temprano aún y puede ser nada más que rumores.Por contra parece que binance va a agregar este mes stratis,xvg y sgdtv.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2017)

Buenos precios en IOTA ahora, creo que compraré algo más, ahora a cruzar los dedos y mantener.


----------



## Divad (10 Sep 2017)

A todos nos gustaría ver subir las chapas como si no hubiese un mañana... Pero hay que tener presente que el juego lo mueven las ballenas [bots] (listos) y como siempre llevan haciendo (en todos los juegos creados por ellos) días antes de un gran festival hay repliegue hasta el esperado día de las actualizaciones...

Hacerse asquerosamente rico implica aprender hodl o saber bailar en las corrientes positivas que crean.



Ya dije que tendríamos días de locura y solo los buenos cazadores con ventas programadas (sin abusar demasiado) serán los que sacarán provecho de los sustos que van creando.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (10 Sep 2017)




----------



## orbeo (10 Sep 2017)

Alguien a metido pasta en el fondo de Icoinomi? El BLX.

He visto algo al respecto en otro foro y lo veo interesante para diversificar y poder estar a otras cosas.

Lo que pasa que tier 1 solo deja 1000$ depósito/retirada. No se puede en btc o eth? Tiene q ser en Fiat?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Sep 2017)

Alguien tiene idea acerca de si hay cursos online acerca del mundo cripto? Blockchain,mineria,Bitcoin, criptomonedas en general, alguna web que ofrezca algún curso relacionado con ello, aunque sea de pago, llevo meses buscando y no encuentro nada. Gracias.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (10 Sep 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea acerca de si hay cursos online acerca del mundo cripto? Blockchain,mineria,Bitcoin, criptomonedas en general, alguna web que ofrezca algún curso relacionado con ello, aunque sea de pago, llevo meses buscando y no encuentro nada. Gracias.



! Pero que dices ¡ , si googleando te salen a patadas ......

online courses about cryptocurrencies - Buscar con Google


----------



## Divad (10 Sep 2017)

Qué te van a enseñar cuando criptolandía se está viviendo en directo? ::


----------



## Pirro (10 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


>



Esos datos no son muy concluyentes. Un misma misma persona o entidad puede tener control sobre 5 de las direcciones del top10 o un mayor stake repartido en cientos de ellas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué te van a enseñar cuando criptolandía se está viviendo en directo? ::



Lo quiero simplemente para tenerlo cual titulo( vamos, que quiero un certificado), pero algo serio donde al menos indique:

-Blockchain
-Digital assets
-Cryptocurrency management
-PrayforJihan
-TradingwithMojon

Las búsquedas de google son una basura, las tengo miradas y remiradas y son un cachondeo, lo único interesante que encontré fue un curso para una crypto en concreto :: (y de pago,278 dolares).

Debo ser lerdo.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2017 at 00:00 ----------




Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> ! Pero que dices ¡ , si googleando te salen a patadas ......
> 
> online courses about cryptocurrencies - Buscar con Google



Todo lo que aparece en los enlaces ya lo tenia visto y la verdad es que es un truño,agradezco el interés.:X

Saludos.


----------



## Divad (11 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Esos datos no son muy concluyentes. Un misma misma persona o entidad puede tener control sobre 5 de las direcciones del top10 o un mayor stake repartido en cientos de ellas.



Lo mismo pensé cuando Vitalik mostró una de sus cuentas haciendo publicidad de OMG... dudo mucho que tuviese solo una ::



Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Lo quiero simplemente para tenerlo cual titulo( vamos, que quiero un certificado), pero algo serio donde al menos indique:
> 
> -Blockchain
> -Digital assets
> ...



Cualquiera puede hacer de asesor y no necesita tener un certificado para demostrar como va el juego, que hacen algunas chapas del top y donde están los listos ::

---------- Post added 10-sep-2017 at 23:34 ----------

23/09

[youtube]Fa5Ab0GdjBw[/youtube]

Veremos salir a la LUZ criptolandia?


----------



## Claudius (11 Sep 2017)

Is Digital Cash 

[youtube]Ve0PVdAVn9Q[/youtube]

Nóta: Euros no dólares, calentando motores para la campaña europea.


----------



## Claudius (11 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Esos datos no son muy concluyentes. Un misma misma persona o entidad puede tener control sobre 5 de las direcciones del top10 o un mayor stake repartido en cientos de ellas.



Evidentemente, el gráfico no lo he remarcado yo, lo he aprovechado, sobre todo para comparar Litecoin vs Dash, por la rivalidad que existe.
Pero la distribución desde Bitcoin a cualquiera es dispar.


----------



## HAL 9000 (11 Sep 2017)

Alguna persona amable y simpática en la sala me podría indicar cómo incrementar el límite de transacción de 0,025 btc establecido por Bittrex?

Gracias

*Edito:*

Ya he adjuntado hasta la partida bautismal y automáticamente se ha incrementado el límite diario.

Nota: no me gusta mucho esto de enviar dnis, fotos y demás a vete tú a saber quién pero bueno, debe ser cosa del anonimato ese del que tanto oía hablar antes de comprar criptomonedas...

_*Edito otra vez:*

He enviado a myetherwallet los ethers y demás tokens que tenía (TKN, 1ST, MCO, TENX)...
Dónde puedo guardar con seguridad mis NEOs, Waves, Ripples y Dashes?_

Gracias otra vez


----------



## michinato (11 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Esos datos no son muy concluyentes. Un misma misma persona o entidad puede tener control sobre 5 de las direcciones del top10 o un mayor stake repartido en cientos de ellas.



La funcionalidad de este explorador de bloques es que te hace una estimación de todas las direcciones que pertenecen a una misma persona.

Lo que está mostrando ahí no es una única dirección, sino un grupo de direcciones que tienen toda la pinta de pertenecer a una misma persona, ya que ha habido transacciones recurrentes entre ellas.

De momento esta funcionalidad la marcan como experimental, ya que no puedes tener la certeza al 100%, pero yo le doy una fiabilidad bastante alta.


Nada que decir al post de Claudius, la distribución de la mayoría de altcoins es pésima.

Que en PIVX y DASH, unas pocas personas acumulan cantidades vergonzosas de masternodes es sabido desde hace tiempo. 

A nosotros nos dejan entrar con nuestra calderilla, pero como en casi todo en este mundo, hay que saber quienes son los dueños del invento. Cual chulos, sacaron al mercado estas alts para que fueran sus zorras, les trajeran unos beneficios recurrentes y tienen la potestad de follárselas como y cuando quieran, los demás, si tenemos suerte en el timing alcanzaremos a catar algo que merezca la pena.


----------



## Claudius (11 Sep 2017)

Por si no sois conscientes.

A los que habéis metido en Bankera, os voy a dar una alegría, como veis la pre-ico está cerca de cerrarse antes de fin de mes, ya están por encima de los 2500M, eso implica: 

Qué mientras el token pre-ico fue vendido a 0.01 ctm de eur. 
La ICO va a salir a 0,017, osea ya tenéis un 70% de revalorización.
Más el primer pago que os dieron del 100% en lugar del 20%. 

Y recordad que todas las semanas cobráis. Ya tenéis vuestra primera renta pasiva, al estilo bono, (se revaloriza, y pagos de intereses periódicos).

Enhorabuena. 

El busto delante de la entrada de los chalets por favor en acrílico, para que perdure.
:XX:


----------



## p_pin (11 Sep 2017)

El forero que me ha enviado un privado tiene su buzón lleno y no le puedo enviar la respuesta


----------



## thanthalas (11 Sep 2017)

Lo unico que hay que hacer para entrar en la preico de bankera es comprar sus BNK enviando crypto al exchange de spectrocoin?


----------



## Carlos T. (11 Sep 2017)

*Entrevista con Lon Wong, presidente y fundador de NEM Foundation*

Probablemente todos conozcan ya acerca de la plataforma de soluciones blockchain NEM. Pero siempre detrás de todo proyecto hay responsables que ponen lo mejor de sí para que avancen día a día. Una de esas personas detrás del ecosistema NEM es Lon Wong, presidente de la NEM Foundation, quien gentilmente nos concedió una entrevista que en esta ocasión les compartiremos:

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## biempa (11 Sep 2017)

Aviso a navegantes:
hoy me ha llegado un correo de esos malos:



"@vitalik.buterin.eth View in the archives
Lakisha Aguirre 1:10 PM, September 11th
In attention to all Ethereum Holders:

Due to the ETH fork happening later this month, we decided to implement two factor authentication on all Ethereum wallets.

Wallets unprotected with 2FA will not support the upcoming fork and funds may be lost.

Please visit Myetherwallet.com to upgrade your wallet to the new security level.

We are taking this measures to protect both you and our network from phishing and malicious attacks.

Thank you for your cooperation and understanding,

The Ethereum DEV team."


el caso es que el enlace te dirige a: Ð*Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ‚Ð° Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð°,
una copia de myetherwallet ::

A estas alturas no creo que engañen a mucha gente pero por si acaso quedais avisados.


edito, la web es: myelherwatlet.com


----------



## vpsn (11 Sep 2017)

biempa dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes:
> hoy me ha llegado un correo de esos malos:
> 
> 
> ...



que cabrones


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Sep 2017)

Dónde me puedo informar bien de bankera? Suena demasiado bonito ese yield


----------



## san_miguel (11 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Por si no sois conscientes.
> 
> A los que habéis metido en Bankera, os voy a dar una alegría, como veis la pre-ico está cerca de cerrarse antes de fin de mes, ya están por encima de los 2500M, eso implica:
> 
> ...



Yo por fin ya estoy dentro del proyecto :Aplauso: Ya han vendido los 2.500.000.000? Yo en la web sigo viendo los 2.206..... y pico..

---------- Post added 11-sep-2017 at 14:26 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Dónde me puedo informar bien de bankera? Suena demasiado bonito ese yield




Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era luego alli puedes descargarte el whitepaper.


----------



## Claudius (11 Sep 2017)

http://dev.dashespanol.com/blog/2017/9/8/dash-y-blockcypher-financian-proyectos-blockchain/


La Línea dash latinoamericana ha empezado a traducir muchas noticias, os pongo esta porque es muy relevante.

Ya comenté la importancia del acuerdo de Dash con BlockCypher y me consta mucho feeling, no en vano, han acudido a varios eventos de la mano.

Ahí, os explican en Español, que hace BlockCypher, que posiblemente sea una de las empresas con más potencial del ecosistema blockchain, aunque pasa muy desapercibida.


----------



## Divad (11 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> http://dev.dashespanol.com/blog/2017/9/8/dash-y-blockcypher-financian-proyectos-blockchain/
> 
> 
> La Línea dash latinoamericana ha empezado a traducir muchas noticias, os pongo esta porque es muy relevante.
> ...



Qué buenas orgías se pega DASH con las HIJAS de ETH ::Baile::rolleye:


----------



## Claudius (11 Sep 2017)

Aunque ya se ha hablado mucho y hay mucha literatura lo pongo porque está en español

http://dev.dashespanol.com/blog/2017/8/26/otras-5-criticas-estupidas-dash-y-como-responderlas/


----------



## Divad (11 Sep 2017)

Están saliendo cosas finas, eh! ::

Asesoramiento jurídico IA 
Agrello Foundation | Self-aware Contracts (Delta)

No he podido evitar reírme al leerlo y ver de que trata ::
OPUS

Una mezcla de comercios, amazon, aliexpress, ebay,... todo en UNO por un 1,5% y en menos de 1 minuto. $0.22
Monetha


----------



## Superoeo (11 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Por si no sois conscientes.
> 
> A los que habéis metido en Bankera, os voy a dar una alegría, como veis la pre-ico está cerca de cerrarse antes de fin de mes, ya están por encima de los 2500M, eso implica:
> 
> ...



¿Entonces todavía se puede entrar en la PreICO de Bankera? Veo que aún no está cerrada.

Me acabo de registrar en Spectrocoin, y veo que para ingresar fiat te piden datos. ¿Alguno ha entrado desde fiat aquí? Es que preferiría no mover ninguna de las coins que tengo en hold y entrar con fiat nuevo, pero si va a significar perder mucha privacidad.... sacrificaré algunas posiciones para llegar a los 1000€ para la tarjeta...


----------



## endemoniado (11 Sep 2017)

Comentemos amigablemente:

IOTA Cofounder Sergey Ivancheglo aka Come-from-Beyond


----------



## thanthalas (11 Sep 2017)

Esta confirmada la quema de 70 millones de triggers...
Blocksafe


----------



## Claudius (11 Sep 2017)

Estaba buscando en que consistía la asociación de Dash con PTOY y aquí se explica mejor, este es el primer caso que veo, que se va a usar la red de Dash en B2B, recordemos que está orientada a B2C o C2C, nunca dejará de sorprenderme el: the blockchain world. 

Patientory Takes Another Big Step Towards Interoperability

A ver como sale el experimento dentro de un año, a ambos tokens..


----------



## species8472 (11 Sep 2017)

¿Alguien sabe algo de Dracrus? Aparentemente me parece un fundamento lógico, pero lleva ya meses en bittrex y no parece que despegue ¿merece la pena?


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Sep 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Esta confirmada la quema de 70 millones de triggers...
> Blocksafe



Estoy tratando de entender Triggers...evidentemente va ligada a las armas inteligentes, pero por que crees en este proyecto? Generalmente las empresas productoras de armas son empresas privadas muy poderosas con capitales de socios muy especificos tambien, por que creer que esta cripto en la que puede invertir cualquiera (ballenas y pardillos) podria ser una buena inversion?

Personalmente me gusta el proyecto pero dudo mucho que los monstruos que dominan el mercado de las armas en el mundo vayan a dejarse quitar parte del pastel.

Saludos desde Colombia!


----------



## thanthalas (12 Sep 2017)

Te mentiria si te dijera que entiendo y estoy seguro de Triggers como inversion.Destino una pequeña parte de mis beneficios minando en especular,de momento mas para aprender de este mundo y por diversion.Me llamo la atencion al igual que al compañero Juli que era un proyecto distinto a tanto exchange,apuestas,ect.Y tiene muchos eventos todo este final de año.
Vives en un hermoso pais,espero que las cosas sigan mejorando por alli como ultimamente,saludos!


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Comentemos amigablemente:
> 
> IOTA Cofounder Sergey Ivancheglo aka Come-from-Beyond



la entrevista es muy larga y no tengo iota así que ni la he leído....

solo que come-from-beyond es el creador de nxt y solo por eso me resultaría muy raro que se le hayan colados bugs cuando con nxt hizo la máquina perfecta


----------



## Divad (12 Sep 2017)

thanthalas dijo:


> Te mentiria si te dijera que entiendo y estoy seguro de Triggers como inversion.Destino una pequeña parte de mis beneficios minando en especular,de momento mas para aprender de este mundo y por diversion.Me llamo la atencion al igual que al compañero Juli que era un proyecto distinto a tanto exchange,apuestas,ect.Y tiene muchos eventos todo este final de año.
> Vives en un hermoso pais,espero que las cosas sigan mejorando por alli como ultimamente,saludos!



El sistema tendrá su propio sistema de defensa...
The Objective

Mientras sigamos sin desbloquear el modo "DIOS" nos hacen creer que con las armas que ellos mismos nos quieren ofrecer podremos defendernos de cualquier ser.. Además que seguramente tendríamos que defendernos de las "máquinas" :: siempre estará el colgado de turno que jugará a liarla parda y tendremos el festival montado :XX: 

A la IA se le dará el "poder", gobernarán y una vez arriba tocarán las trompetas del apocalipsis; Cyborgs vs IA.

Es obvio que nacer sabiendo que eres "DIOS" te puedes aburrir rápido :XX: por ello compartimos todos el mismo nivel de juego :fiufiu:

El camino más puro está en nuestro interior, conectando con el "poder" de la fuente tendríamos otros poderes extras en la realidad que compartimos... Estaría bien saber si con DMT facilita la conexión con la fuente y estamos todos conviviendo en paz con la IA, cyborgs, transhumanismo y otros seres ^^

El rechazo que unirá a todo criptolandia será cuando digan que es obligatorio implantarse el chip RFID ya que tendrás acceso a tus cuentas, historial médico,:bla::bla::bla: #NoChipBlockchain 

¿Qué coño hacen los "DIOSES" con una marca y sea monitorizado como si llevasen correas? :XX:::

Por mucho desastre que creen... NADA! NO! NO! NO! 

Para especular estará bien la chapa ^^

Hay un bonus del 10% para quien le interese la flipada que han sacado 8:
ICO - Social Coins - Nexus


----------



## Wifli (12 Sep 2017)

Una pregunta, en Craken, cuál es la diferencia en tier 2 y tier 3? Gracias!


----------



## michinato (12 Sep 2017)

Wifli dijo:


> Una pregunta, en Craken, cuál es la diferencia en tier 2 y tier 3? Gracias!



Kraken; ahí tienes la tabla:


----------



## juli (12 Sep 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Estoy tratando de entender Triggers...evidentemente va ligada a las armas inteligentes, pero por que crees en este proyecto? Generalmente las empresas productoras de armas son empresas privadas muy poderosas con capitales de socios muy especificos tambien, por que creer que esta cripto en la que puede invertir cualquiera (ballenas y pardillos) podria ser una buena inversion?
> 
> Personalmente me gusta el proyecto pero dudo mucho que los monstruos que dominan el mercado de las armas en el mundo vayan a dejarse quitar parte del pastel.
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia!



Jejeje...Y el pastel de la banca, el juego, el anonimato frente a las agencias tributarias globales...o la mismísima Marijuana...SÍ ??? O en blockchains de ese palo vetan ballenas...y/o pardillos ? 

Por cierto, se te ha ido el aire folclórico de tus aportaciones iniciales...cuidadín, que te nos estás europeizando...y honra merece quien a los suyos se parece, ya tú sabes...

Saludos también desde Shitland, maifrén.


----------



## jashita (12 Sep 2017)

Me he encontrado que mi banco habitual habla de las criptos, y no precisamente mal:
¿Qué son los bitcoins? - Hay otra forma | Blog Laboral Kutxa

"Pero, ocurra lo que ocurra con el bitcoin y con las docenas de monedas similares que han surgido al rebufo de su éxito (Ether, Dogecoin, Litllecoin…) sí parece que la tecnología que la hace posible ha llegado para quedarse. Esta tecnología se llama cadena de bloques (blockchain) y por primera vez un sistema permite confirmar cualquier acuerdo sin necesidad de que intervenga un tercero que dé fe. Esto no solo abarca al dinero, sino que puede aplicarse a cualquier contrato: ya no hará falta un notario que certifique que dos partes han llegado a un acuerdo: habrá un sistema técnico que de forma inequívoca avalará que ha sido así. No se podrá falsificar."


----------



## juli (12 Sep 2017)

- PIVX, 52.000 y pico wallets , 10.000 más que hace nada.
Un 50% de wallets plebeyos y el zerocoin sobre la mesa no pinta mala coyuntura para el fiestón que andan sugiriendo, no ? / será ATH en btc , será una rosa, un clavel...? /.

Por cierto, sin animar a nadie...al loro si alguien anda dudando en entrar - ahora mismo recuerdo un comentaio de andyteleco - , que los 89.000 satoshis se están poniendo CARÍSIMOS en $ .



- Pirro...a saco en Stox too , antes de meterse en 1 pavo para dejar un promedio niqueláo - yo ya entré en el 1,20 de su salida al mercado -. Voy largo en Wagger...pero esta me parece más killer y castuza. Bon voyage.

- Triggers, STOX y 1st Blood, tres buenas cargas en este barrido, en triple verde...a ver si BTC 'al que ya se ve glotón se gira a verde...y retomamos escalada ya desde esas posiciones ya altitas. Cojonudo momento para hacerlo.

Palomitas.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> -
> 
> 
> - Pirro...a saco en Stox too , antes de meterse en 1 pavo para dejar un promedio niqueláo - yo ya entré en el 1,20 de su salida al mercado -. Voy largo en Wagger...pero esta me parece más killer y castuza. Bon voyage.
> .



Solo han realizado una apuesta y en plan "prueba", sin plataforma, y como podeis ver en coinmarketcap, se han quemado más 1,6 millones de tokens.(wagerr)

No quiero ni pensar la velocidad de quema si finalmente ponen a funcionar la plataforma, en un año el suppli podría reducirse a la mitad.

Tenedlo en cuenta...ahora solo hay que esperar que los developers cumplan su plan y palabra.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Divad (12 Sep 2017)

Triggers se muda a la falda de la madre ETH + reducción de fichas = corridas! ::
[youtube]6OIesDw3C1Y[/youtube]


----------



## Carlos T. (12 Sep 2017)

*Rusia avanza para impulsar energía minera*

Las principales empresas que operan centrales eléctricas en Rusia están arrendando capacidad de exceso de energía a los mineros de criptomonedas. Este movimiento está siendo visto como un impulso real para los mineros que están viendo como sus facturas de electricidad consumen una proporción significativa de sus ganancias.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## juli (12 Sep 2017)

*ARK*...fast as a shark !!! 4 pavazo$ como 4 $ole$. 



Spoiler



[youtube]VUrkcK9DT-I[/youtube]



Habrá pique uropedo con Lisk ??? Al loro con el factor local - de bloque económico - a la hora de definir una posición de mercado dominante , incluso cuando las respectivas castuzas se suban al carro blockchain / Ni la menor duda de que China hará cajita global con NEO y sus ICOs, por ejemplo - no están vetando la blockchain, están colocandole sus peajes...a un buen motrollón de pastuki van a decir que no ésos : - /


----------



## Pirro (12 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo han realizado una apuesta y en plan "prueba", sin plataforma, y como podeis ver en coinmarketcap, se han quemado más 1,6 millones de tokens.(wagerr)
> 
> No quiero ni pensar la velocidad de quema si finalmente ponen a funcionar la plataforma, en un año el suppli podría reducirse a la mitad.
> 
> ...



Respecto a Wagerr decir que el CEO del proyecto al menos está dando la cara en Telegram y Slack y la pasta de la ICO sigue en el mismo sitio. Así a priori parece haber voluntad, pero el equipo parece escaso por lo que no son descartable retrasos. 

@juli: Stox quiere ser la solución que integre la tecnología blockchain en la industria del juego, ofreciendo soluciones a los actuales actores en el sector. En principio una gran idea con muchísimo potencial pero el chiringo estará concentrado en pocas manos. Para crear eventos sobre los que apostar hay que consignar una cantidad de token suficiente como para pagarle a todos los participantes si la cosa sale mal. Eso deja la creación de eventos fuera del alcance del pequeño inversor. Si a eso le sumamos que a diferencia de Wagerr, el número de tokens no tiene máximo prefijado es posible que un aumento del marketcap no se corresponda con un aumento proporcional del precio del token. Pero aún en esas, por ahora creo que merece la pena estar dentro.

Saludos


----------



## juli (12 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> @juli: Stox quiere ser la solución que integre la tecnología blockchain en la industria del juego, ofreciendo soluciones a los actuales actores en el sector. En principio una gran idea con muchísimo potencial pero el chiringo estará concentrado en pocas manos. Para crear eventos sobre los que apostar hay que consignar una cantidad de token suficiente como para pagarle a todos los participantes si la cosa sale mal. Eso deja la creación de eventos fuera del alcance del pequeño inversor. Si a eso le sumamos que a diferencia de Wagerr, el número de tokens no tiene máximo prefijado es posible que un aumento del marketcap no se corresponda con un aumento proporcional del precio del token. Pero aún en esas, por ahora creo que merece la pena estar dentro.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, yo espero además que tras Metrópolis , ETH corte amarras y blinde su cascada al planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto. Tiene ya un ecosistema multitarea que es una bomba comercial global como para andarse aún con chuminadas cada vez que a BTC le da la tos...es anacrónico a estas alturas...y yo sé que los barridos joden lo suyo y distraen , pero el pastrollón que entra es exponencial, se ve a cada latigazo. Los volquetes del establishment este otoño en los proyectos elegidos van a ser huracanes FOMO y guerra comercial de grandes corporaciones a dentelladas y sin preocuparse ya un pijo de que se les vea la patita...maricón el último puro y duro.

Así que encantado de la vida con Stox...y de que aún no haya petado, más. Me faltan posiciones en una de las que quería...a ver si aguanta esta semana haciendo el gil y todo OK...el finde, a hacer caja ...y a cargar como cobre un calorro.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2017 at 15:04 ----------

Parece que Edgeless , 2 pajaros de un tiro : Su tan cacareada licencia y la plataforma chequeada a punto de caramelo. Cumpliendo roadmap como un reloj.

Dev. Update #8: Edgeless insider video footage

Este Septiembre / fin de Q3 en roadmaps / hay zumbadas a gogó. Y a partir de ahí, las "blockchains que hacen cosas" ya no serán un aliciente, sino un imperativo.

Una puta maravilla, hamijo.


----------



## juli (12 Sep 2017)

paketazo

La venganza - con v de Vcash - es un plato que la gente de buen gusto, toma frío.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Sep 2017)

zoin es el futuro


----------



## juli (12 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> zoin es el futuro



Y éso ? De qué va ?


----------



## Divad (12 Sep 2017)

Las ballenas que entran subiendo las chapas son los mismos que van creando las ventas y horas de pánico... :fiufiu::rolleye:



Spoiler



:Baile:


----------



## Panko21 (12 Sep 2017)

Q pasa con populous?


----------



## species8472 (12 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo han realizado una apuesta y en plan "prueba", sin plataforma, y como podeis ver en coinmarketcap, se han quemado más 1,6 millones de tokens.(wagerr)
> 
> No quiero ni pensar la velocidad de quema si finalmente ponen a funcionar la plataforma, en un año el suppli podría reducirse a la mitad.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy esperando a ver si se retrasan con la tesnet del 15 el precio baja más y puedo comprar baratito


----------



## horik (12 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> zoin es el futuro



Al final he conseguido sincronizar el monedero.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2017)

Un dato interesante, el volumen fiat/Dash es hoy del 56%...va dejando atrás la dependencia del BTC, algo para mi, vital si se pretende convertir en algo relevante en el mercado de "divisas"

ETH por su parte anda por el 70 y pico Fiat/ETH , o sea que su dependencia con BTC es inferior al 30%...algo cojonudo para despojarse de su sombra.

XRP también por encima del 70%...54% koreano

LTC por encima de 80%...pero mucho chino

XMR sobre 60%..bastante chino también.

NEM apenas llega al 30% en fiat

IOTA 80% en $...ojito!


De todos modos, no me fío demasiado de los exchangers Chinos y Koreanos, que inflan de "cojones" coins como LTC...me agrada más ver € y $ sobre todo.

Todo token que pretenda ser usado como medio de pago en un futuro ha de ser comerciado en Fiat por encima de BTC, si no lo único que será es una pasarela BTC/Fiat más.

Un saludo.

P.D.

En cuanto a Vcash, le tocaba, lleva un 200% en 2 días, pero la distribución es pésima...como moneda lo dije siempre, es de lo mejorcito del mercado, y ahora ha "fichado" a dos chavalas que van explicando sus cualidades poco a poco en youtube...

Les deseo suerte, pero yo ese barco lo abandoné cuando vi cosas que me defraudaron


----------



## Polo_00 (12 Sep 2017)

Buenas, acaba de salir de venta al público blackmoon crypto, dejo la pág y un enlace por si alguno quiere comprar con mi referido...yo le he metido 100 eu.


Las venden a 1$ la moneda durante 2 días, después se supone que aumentará el precio

Blackmoon Crypto


The ultimate guide to Blackmoon Crypto token sale

Aquí dejo un pequeño resumen de sus fundadores:


http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaEaAqJQGJY

Introduction to Blackmoon Crypto by Oleg Seydak (CEO/Founder) and Ilya Perekopsky (Co-Founder) - YouTube

Blackmoon Crypto Platform Introduction - YouTube



Si resulta ofensivo para alguien, que lo borren los moderadores, no busco problemas. Gracias.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2017 at 23:59 ----------

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7o--DSOhyQ

Ahí está el enlace, que antes me ha hecho un extraño.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2017 at 23:59 ----------

https://account.blackmooncrypto.com/?ref=943FCC

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 00:00 ----------

https://account.blackmooncrypto.com/?ref=943FCC

Y este el del referido. Soy yo o falla el foro?:S

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 00:01 ----------

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 00:05 ----------

https://youtu.be/DaEaAqJQGJY


----------



## juli (13 Sep 2017)

paketazo

Y con las actualizaciones de Metropolis & Evolution, cada coin será una estructura monetaria estanca. Más bien "trituradora de fiat" estanca. Esta tarde hablaba de la posibilidad de ETH en blindar su cascada de aplicaciones de los barridos de Shitland, pero Dash - que no venía a cuento - va a hacer lo mismo : Implantar una red de pagos global hermética y marca de la casa del copón de la baraja p'arriba. Este impass en el que vivimos, pirotecnias aparte, se podía identificar perfectamente con esas horas contrarreloj de una corporación que ha recibido un chivatazo y anda triturando documentos mientras llega la inspección inminente.

Cuando se mira a Shitland como una propuesta/invención comercial/económica pasando "la selectividad" ante el Jran capital global...es un "error de conceto" : El de unos "descubridores" - nosotros , los "papás adoptivos" del niño-invento - ilusionados con los valores de su" joyita en su puesta de largo...cuando no tiene nada de éso : Los descubridores son sus creadores...Y YA NOS LA HAN COLOCADO. Nodotros somos los primeros tolais del mayor timo de la historia : El que integrará al sistema toda la papelada , en todas y cada una de sus expresiones , con que han desbordado el ponzi fiat global . Shitland no caerá, funcionará por lo civil o lo criminal por una sencilla razón : Es la GENIAL respuesta a que el sistema engulla los decenios de impresora sin que pare la máquina, si que el sistema entre en un colapso qe todo dios da por ineludible...cuando no es así. El summum del desastre para un yonki no son las delirantes gramadas a que le lleven sus plusmarcas , éso,por tremendo que sea, es pura inercia mientras el desatado loop funcione: Lo peor es PARAR. Lo peor es despertarse y no ponerse el primer tiro sin sacar siquiera un pie de la cama. Eso es peor que un coro de mil sobredosis .

Desde los hilos de Mister Typex, que, diga lo que diga ahora, era de los de "alemania no lo permitirá" ...pasando por +ir y un pisitófilos que más de lo mismo en su teutonifilia redentora , pero en general, todos loshilos que apuntaban inequívocamente al colapso, , mi respuesta , en un juego de palabras con el histórico hilo de Barba , y mi máxima - yo era de Andy & Lucas cuando defenderlo en serio y con argumentos era poco menos que ponerse un cucurucho de albal en el coco y un pin de "paleto" en la solapa - era siempre la misma : "La catástrofe no será en cifras...será en tejemanejes". Yo sempre decía que el colapso no se produciria...que semejantes mangantes viviendo del palique y el lolailo darían otra vuelta de tuerca , la enésima, a su vendida de burra ...pero que la clave no era como enfocarían el colapso, sino cómo lo puentearían...cómo abordarían un reset SIN PARAR MÁQUINA...po la sencilla razón de que a quien más perjudica un Mad Max , aq uien más qita...es al que en el chiringuito actual se está pegando la vida padre. Un colapso es sencillamente tan insostenible como que un trillonario yankee que vive su ancianidad entre langosta fresca y mamadas de adolescentes firme la guerra nuclear mundial porque un coreano le haya echado un pedo a un sirio, por poner un ejemplo. No teiene pies ni cabeza..y no ocurrirá : EL pastiche global da para lo que da, rellenar telebodrios plebeyos...pero hasta ahí.

Y bien...en nuestros morros, por si alguien aún no ha pillado, tenemos la respuesta, el "gran remedio" a ese "gran mal" del refrán : EL planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto : Un agujero negro INFINITO donde enterrarán la papelada global cual Fosa Mariana nuclear : La blockchain donde además referenciarán cada uno de esos nanopufos al compromiso acreedor pertinente...y probablemente, todos ellos, a un Gold a la infinita potencia - o el Gold les joderá el "golpe ferpecto" y erigirá una economía, ésa sí, paralela, tocatejista, independiente y anónima - ojo, que si la miltrillonaria blockchain de pufos se referencia a unos DEG o análogos controlados igualmente por la castuza , el papel del Gold podría ser precisamente el de la única referencia económica ajena al keynesianismo digital que regirá el mundo , es decir, el vehículo económico paralelo de que el jran capital, vía control castuzo, paraísos y/o ingenierías fiscales,etc siempre ha dispuesto para que los muertitos de jambre ni rozaran su pastuki -.

Shitland, la pasta virtual sin fín, ni caerá ni se está examinando : Se está implantando. Somos las primeras vacas con el chip intracutáneo...aunque la "vocación" obnubile nuestro juicio , en el enésimao replay de la antiquíííisima máxima aquella de que el mejor golpe del diablo fue convencer al mundo de que no existe - : Pues , como hasta la extenuación han demostrado en el puenteo a los sistemas churri-memocrátcos , no hay no hay mejor manera de joder a un fulano que haciéndole creer que la jodienda es idea suya. Ahí ya no es que no bloquee tus chanchullos...es que ni protesta y hasta mata-muere por ellos.

La clave de Shitland no es pajearse cual Clapham narcisista creyéndose Colón por haber descubierto el nuevo BTC en la enésima boñiga de cabra que asoma cada día al top 1000, pues aquí todo florece : Seamos serios, metes 10 pavos en truño-coin, y sale un trillón , éso lo haces tú, yo ...y el bombero torero . Nuestra carta es saber transplantar esa avanzadilla de inflación desbocada al mundo real antes de que sea un espejo simultáneo, usar Shitland en el día a día no antes de que pete...sino antes de que ambos se fusionen, que es su fin último.

Ahí es donde hay que andar listo y no se puede fallar. 

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y éso ? De qué va ?



es una moneda que empezó a funcionar en noviembre del 2016 y que se fue a pique y en agosto de 2017 la ha cogido la comunidad para revivirla y se han metido 12 tíos a desarrollarla...y bastantes seguidores está teniendo para ser algo que parte de un frascaso y la quieren revivir

implementa protocolo zerocoin, supply máximo 21 millones y para 2018 esperan tener masternodos con 25 monedas

lleva una semana moviéndose entre los 1000 y 1700 satoshis aunque su volumen a día de hoy da gracias si pasa de los 3 btc.... pero para el precio que está y si la comunidad con los tíos que se han metido la sacan para adelante puede ser un bombazo desde el punto de vista especulativo.. 

compara con las icos, están levantando millones por un whitepaper...zoin a día de hoy tiene un market cap de unos 700-900 mil dólares.... imagina que rentabilidad le puedes sacar si en proyecto sale adelante y llevan su market cap a millones

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 01:20 ----------




horik dijo:


> Al final he conseguido sincronizar el monedero.



los desarrolladores están con mejoras del wallet y en el slack la gente decía que ya sincronizaba.... tienen que tener al menos un wallet para que te la admitan en bittrex... es lo que tiene intentar revivir monedas que cayeron


----------



## plus ultra (13 Sep 2017)

ZRX CVC OMG han sido las ultimas añadidas a POLONIEX todas de ETH por lo que parece su apuesta,POLO ha dejado de ser lo que era pero aun hoy son un gran exchange y quienes tienen detrás conocerán algo del mundillo incluso sus cloacas como se dice ,si a estos movimientos le sumamos lo que todos sabemos,que en estos meses en ETH van haber muchos rumores,noticias y subidas de vértigo,creo que es un buen momento para irse posicionando en ETH, y como siempre digo en modo especulativo,para ganar simplemente, que eso de mejor o peor proyecto ya queda a juicio de cada uno.


----------



## michinato (13 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Un dato interesante, el volumen fiat/Dash es hoy del 56%...va dejando atrás la dependencia del BTC, algo para mi, vital si se pretende convertir en algo relevante en el mercado de "divisas"
> 
> ETH por su parte anda por el 70 y pico Fiat/ETH , o sea que su dependencia con BTC es inferior al 30%...algo cojonudo para despojarse de su sombra.
> 
> ...



paketazo, el aumento de la negociación en fiat justamente cuando está habiendo bajadas en la cotización ¿puede ser un indicador que la gente está decidiéndose a sacar la pasta?


Por mi parte, en el seguimiento que voy haciendo a las direcciones del top rich de ETH veo que siguen acumulando cada vez más ETH, es decir, cada vez hay que tener más ETH para estar en la misma posición del top.

Eso si, la cantidad en que aumentaron sus ETH fue mucho mayor durante agosto que durante estas 2 primeras semanas de septiembre (estas 2 últimas semanas han aumentado sus ETH, pero muy poquito).

Saludos


----------



## Superoeo (13 Sep 2017)

Pues parece que siguen hablando de Bitcoin en los medios intentando difamarlo. Cuando el río suena.... Vienen buenos salmones xD

El banquero más poderoso de Wall Street dice que el bitcoin es un

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 12:15 ----------

Por cierto estoy verificando mi cuenta de Spectrocoin para comprar Bankera. La PreICO aun está diponible no?

Alguno comprasteis con fiat? Cuanto tardó en transferirse el dinero?
Espero llegar a tiempo. Voy a meterle 1100€ para tener el IBAN y la tarjeta.


----------



## Carlos T. (13 Sep 2017)

*Viberate.com y su ICO*

La tecnología blockchain sigue creciendo en adopción para diversas industrias. Tal es el caso de la industria musical, y en particular de Viberate, un mercado de talento musical descentralizado que pretende irrumpir la industria de la música permitiendo a los artistas ser pagados por sus conciertos en criptomonedas, ya sea con Bitcoin, Ether o su propio token Vibe.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## juli (13 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> paketazo, el aumento de la negociación en fiat justamente cuando está habiendo bajadas en la cotización ¿puede ser un indicador que la gente está decidiéndose a sacar la pasta?



No valoras la carga a buen precio ?

Dando por sentado que el drenaje es constante...y la entrada posiblemente tambén, hay algo que no encaja para poder pensar que sean ambas ?


----------



## davitin (13 Sep 2017)

Que esta pasando??? Nadie comenta nada???


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2017)

*michinato* es difícil saber si se está sacando fiat del sistema mediante la venta de altcoins top 10. 

Es una posibilidad evidentemente, otra sería como apunta *Juli* entrada a buen precio

Incluso hay una tercera, que sea especulación via exchanger por pocas manos con fiat/alt para "rascar" lo que puedan...venden los mismos que ocmpran, y generan volúmen especulativo (como en la bolsa)

Lo que es evidente ya, es que se mueve mucho más fiat que hace un año, no es todo humo como apunta el maestro *clapham*, pues tenemos sobre la mesa fiat contante y sonante que puede entrar en el sistema "real" económico de manera inmediata si se desea.

Yo si tuviera quepronunciarme creo que son manos fuertes bajando al unísono los markets para recomprar cuando ellos decidan...sea mañana o sea en 6 meses.

A todos los que andamos por aquí, no está de más recordar, que los mercados pueden ser alcistas, bajistas o laterales, y cualquiera de ellos puede entrar en una espiral que dura meses o años.

Aquí llevamos eufória por meses, pero hubo tiempos de "desierto", y no tengo dudas de que regresarán.

No digo que vendais, holdeeis, o hagais lo que os venga en gana, solo recuerdo, que no todos los días es fiesta, y hay que estar preparado para esos momentos, sobre todo si se prolongan en el tiempo.

Pensad que BTC tocó hace nada 5000$ y ahora ha perdido 3900$...esto va muy rápido, pero mirad un chart de la gran subida del 2013 cuando toco 1100$...y ved luego lo que sucedió, y durante cuanto tiempo.

Si se diera un patrón de bajada similar en BTC, esté se iría a la zona de 950$/1000$...¿sucederá?

No lo creo, pues la atención actual, y manos fuertes deseando acumular es enorme ahora comparado con entonces, además, hay mayor conocimiento.

Lo que sí no descarto es un 50% desde máximos...o sea unos 2400$ si entramos en barrena de medio o largo plazo.

Pero no adelantemos acontecimientos.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## juli (13 Sep 2017)

Ando regando y abriendo alguna cosilla a cuenta de Triggers, que ha salido de coña.

MYB Mybit Token. Token de ETH de planteamiento especial / algo como financiación de todo tipo de máquinas innovadoras y generadoras de ingresos /, con retorno que sobre el papel pinta retornazo y un float de risa - supply tipo Lunyr y tal...con 5000 pavos, te haces con una milésima parte de la empresa -.

Como lo empujen rumbo al top 100 y entre "en modita" , con esa escasez de fichas , los números van a ser de vuelta al marcador.

Dicho queda.


*EDITO* y subo la web.

MyBit

" Lo que MyBit hace es permitir que la propiedad de un activo IoT específico se distribuya fácilmente entre varios propietarios (inversores). Con el surgimiento de la próxima economía de máquinas, nuestra visión es tener máquinas propiedad de personas de todo el mundo, en lugar de las partes centralizadas mantener la propiedad y los flujos de ingresos resultantes.

MyBit permite el crowdfunding de máquinas generadoras de ingresos (IoT Assets). Así que cualquier persona puede comprar una participación porcentual en un dispositivo que genera ingresos ya cambio recibe una parte de los ingresos que la máquina produce. Esto invierte el modelo de financiación y el flujo de ingresos para crear un modelo más escalable y democrático que desbloquea cientos de miles de millones de dólares en oportunidades de inversión previamente reservadas para grandes instituciones centralizadas a la persona promedio. "

Cualquier análisis bienvenido, que yo aún con más ganas de meterle pero ojo, que esta es "clitoridiana" :: ...4 toques en ese float... y allá va el cohete y adiós precio.


----------



## horik (13 Sep 2017)

*BiblePay*








Basada en el nuevo algoritmo PROOF OF BIBLEHASH (POBh) es una nueva moneda que dedica gran parte de lo que se mina (solo con CPU) a la caridad, ayudando a los huérfanos.
Lleva la Biblia del rey Jacobo compilada en el código fuente, no veo por que no podría triunfar 
Estoy minando unas 1600/24h.

BiblePay - New Coin Launch - Official Thread

Pagina oficial: BiblePay - The cryptocurrency for Christians


----------



## san_miguel (13 Sep 2017)

Ya he recibido el dividendo semanal en bankera


----------



## QuiSap (13 Sep 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ya he recibido el dividendo semanal en bankera



Yo estoy enviando de todas las formas posibles dni para que me verifiquen la cuenta...


----------



## davitin (13 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *michinato* es difícil saber si se está sacando fiat del sistema mediante la venta de altcoins top 10.
> 
> Es una posibilidad evidentemente, otra sería como apunta *Juli* entrada a buen precio
> 
> ...



Yo creo que estas comparando uvas con manzanas.

La situacion de aquella epoca no es comparable a la de ahora...en aquellos tiempos estaba bitcoin y el resto eran solo truño-coins sin valor, solo tenian bitcoin la gente que entendia del tema y poco mas, a dia de hoy hay mucho trader e inversionista gordo metido en el mundillo, seguramente mucha gente de la bolsa "autentica".


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (13 Sep 2017)

Es buen momento para comprar algunas coins baratas o creéis que bajarán más


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Sep 2017)

Yo he aprovechado para comprar más IOTA,siempre que baja es buen momento de comprar si vas a mantener a largo.


----------



## Divad (13 Sep 2017)

Las IOTA está bien pillarlas para dentro de 5-10 años mínimo.

Acabo de ver que Dubai coin es otra ETH pero para los árabes, como de igual modo están WAWES para rusos, NEO para los chinos, ETH sería más internacional aunque sus principales fuentes serían europeos y americanos.

DubaiCoin (DBIX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Tantas tonterías no se han construido para nada :XX:::






Menuda oleada de corridas habrán en criptolandia, hay que seguir el rastro de las ICOS que vayan naciendo ligadas a cada una de ellas para meterle fichas :Baile:

Se nota que las actualizaciones están cerca y están haciendo sangre en criptolandia... qué poco me sorprende! buena caza! 8::Baile:


----------



## Claudius (13 Sep 2017)

QuiSap dijo:


> Yo estoy enviando de todas las formas posibles dni para que me verifiquen la cuenta...



Vaya FOMO ) se les están acabando.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Sep 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo he aprovechado para comprar más IOTA,siempre que baja es buen momento de comprar si vas a mantener a largo.



Yo estoy con las gráficas delante y en general es la que más rápido recupera::

ienso:

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 20:46 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Las IOTA está bien pillarlas para dentro de 5-10 años mínimo.
> 
> Acabo de ver que Dubai coin es otra ETH pero para los árabes, como de igual modo están WAWES para rusos, NEO para los chinos, ETH sería más internacional aunque sus principales fuentes serían europeos y americanos.
> 
> ...




Falta una coin destinada a viajes a la Meca:XX: , lo petaria.


----------



## Divad (13 Sep 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo estoy con las gráficas delante y en general es la que más rápido recupera::
> 
> ienso:
> 
> ...



Entonces tendríamos que aceptar también la de jesus coin, biblia coin, evil coin,... 

Menudo cachondeo vamos :Baile::XX:


----------



## Pirro (13 Sep 2017)

En el día de hoy wagerr está salvando más de un portfolio :fiufiu:


----------



## Divad (13 Sep 2017)

Con las actualizaciones que quedan Negrofuturo, diría que puede seguir bajando hasta el 16 de Septiembre y el 17 comenzar a subir tras la primera actualización de ETH y ya en Octubre el festival para todo criptolandia.

Además, no hay que descartar las petadas bancarias y demás shows que creen en el mundo fiduciario...


----------



## Divad (14 Sep 2017)

Se está poniendo de seda Patientory tras la boda con DASH :fiufiu:

Nexus mantiene la subida y le ha importado 3 cojones el jaleo montado en criptolandia. Nexus+social cierra la ICO mañana y por ello se ha estado beneficiando y manteniendo su valor. 

Estoy ojeando la siguiente y tiene buena pinta... ienso:
Nuco

---------- Post added 14-sep-2017 at 02:09 ----------

Entrevista a Arnaud Le Hors, IBM; Comité de Dirección Técnica (TSC) de Hyperledger.

Me gusta el mensaje de los diamantes :: 
Everledger | A Digital Global Ledger

---------- Post added 14-sep-2017 at 02:50 ----------

Crea tu propio nodo en ETH
How To Set Up QuikNode with MyEtherWallet



> *¿Qué países son compatibles (dónde puedo obtener la tarjeta)?*
> 
> Mónaco se desplegará globalmente en etapas, ya que cada región requiere capacidades separadas de emisión; seguimos comprometidos a cumplir el 100% con las regulaciones locales en todos los mercados a los que nos dirigimos -* empezamos por Asia, seguida por Europa (Q4 2017) y Norteamérica (2018)*; *se espera que las primeras cartas se envíen a finales de septiembre,* con envíos semanales de tarjetas aumentando gradualmente desde octubre hasta el final del año; esperamos que la demanda supera en forma masiva la oferta en los primeros 12 meses, por lo que se recomienda a los usuarios reservar sus tarjetas con anticipación.



http://get.mona.co/IVWT/jPcdRIceaG


----------



## michinato (14 Sep 2017)

Los que fuerais holders de ETH en el bloque 3988888, comprobad vuestras direcciones, que habréis recibido esta noche unos cuantos OMG de regalo.


No había prestado mucha atención a este proyecto y no puedo evaluar el valor que aporta, pero al menos la parte de no parecer una ICO avariciosa la han cuidado y eso ya es más que el 90% de las ICOs que salen.


----------



## Claudius (14 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> .



michinato, eres pro-monero (por tu firma) ? Nos llevaremos bien, no?


----------



## michinato (14 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> michinato, eres pro-monero (por tu firma) ? Nos llevaremos bien, no?



¿Por que no nos vamos a llevar bien?

No soy un Monero maximalist. Como ya he expresado en el pasado, creo que hay unas cuantas criptomonedas que merecen mucho la pena (BTC, ETH, LSK, etc).

Tampoco me caso con nadie para siempre, si en el futuro alguno de estos proyectos, incluido Monero, me defraudan o veo cosas que no me gustan, actuaré en consecuencia vendiendo/cambiando y comentando en el foro mis impresiones. 

Y si lo dices por DASH, es verdad que DASH no me gusta mucho, pero tampoco le tengo la manía que se ve en mucha gente por el supuesto instamining. Lo único, si se habla de privacidad si que presentaré los argumentos por los que considero que DASH-LOL no cumple.



Por cierto, en otro hilo, paketazo comentó lo siguiente respecto a Monero: 



> "Teneis que investigar un poco más y mejor. En concreto respecto a Monero y su privacidad..."



Con la cantidad de información que hay cada día y tantas criptos, admito que me es imposible controlar todos los aspectos. 

Por eso me gusta ver visiones críticas, así que agradecería que comentarais los aspectos de Monero que os causan dudas o impliquen riesgos.


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Sep 2017)




----------



## Carlos T. (14 Sep 2017)

*Canadá estrena el Fondo de Inversión de Criptomonedas*

En Canadá se estrena el First Cryptocurrency Investment Fund, proporcionando una forma segura de invertir en bitcoin y con respaldo de credibilidad financiera y legal, lo cual es un importante paso en ese país en relación a la adopción de las criptomonedas.

*Continuar leyendo...*

---------- Post added 14-sep-2017 at 13:11 ----------








*GoldMint: Oro con sello Blockchain*

Las criptomonedas y el oro, en opinión de expertos, son valorados por su resistencia a la inflación y preservar la riqueza real a largo plazo. Con respecto al oro, como elementos en contra frente a las criptomonedas, destaca la falta de portabilidad y el ataque físico del metal amarillo. GoldMint ofrecerá a los inversores una moneda 100% respaldada por oro, con la esperanza de aliviar estas preocupaciones.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Sep 2017)

Llevo un tiempo desconectado (viendo que mis monedas bajan a fuerza).

¿Alguien sabe el porqué de la bestial subida de ARK en las últimas semanas/meses contra viento y marea?


----------



## danjian (14 Sep 2017)

Se va a liar ...

"After carefully considering the announcement published by Chinese regulators on 09/04, BTCChina Exchange will stop all trading on 09/30."

Twitter


----------



## impacto (14 Sep 2017)

Pero quien es tan idiota, para vender a mitad de precio de una ICO de hace 10 días??, yo no se que tipo de inversionistas están entrando ahora... pero por aquí hay mucha peña, perdiendo muchísimo dinero... Poned un par de palos en el camino... porque esta mierda va cuesta abajo sin frenos...

---------- Post added 14-sep-2017 at 14:39 ----------

Menos mal que tengo TIX y Unotabnium... si no ya estaba en el pozo más absoluto... bueno bien pensado estoy ahí.. agarrado a esas dos cuerdas como un loco jajaja


----------



## Pimlico (14 Sep 2017)

3400 el bitcoin, hast cuanto va a caer?


----------



## Periplo (14 Sep 2017)

Mama miedo...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## horik (14 Sep 2017)

Eto baja pabajo!!!!!
Montón de pasta que se ha retirado.


----------



## Gian Gastone (14 Sep 2017)

Yo he vendido mi gran inversion con perdidas de BCH porque hice mal la operacion y no remontaba.
¿Que tal bankera?


----------



## impacto (14 Sep 2017)

oléis la sangre?? Si la oléis, que sepáis que es de mi portfolio.. xD


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Sep 2017)




----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2017)

Bitcoin en 3500 ahora. Yo creo que entra dentro de lo normal. Ahora creo que es momento de coleccionar fichas y mantener a muerte.


----------



## horik (14 Sep 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


>



Eso que es, la "Plataforma de los afectados por las cryptos" ::


----------



## hoppe (14 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Los que fuerais holders de ETH en el bloque 3988888, comprobad vuestras direcciones, que habréis recibido esta noche unos cuantos OMG de regalo.
> 
> 
> No había prestado mucha atención a este proyecto y no puedo evaluar el valor que aporta, pero al menos la parte de no parecer una ICO avariciosa la han cuidado y eso ya es más que el 90% de las ICOs que salen.



¿Como se comprueba michinato? Yo lo soy desde bastante antes, y al menos desde etherscan no puedo verlo.


----------



## davitin (14 Sep 2017)

Me cago en la puta.

Justo unas horas antes de la gran bajada he invertido una pasta en bitcoin cash, eth y neo::...no vendo ni de coña, ya subira...ahora hay que aprovechar para cargar otras monedas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Sep 2017)

horik dijo:


> Eso que es, la "Plataforma de los afectados por las cryptos" ::



Yo lo veo más como algo similar a esta imagen:


----------



## paketazo (14 Sep 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Yo he vendido mi gran inversion con perdidas de BCH porque hice mal la operacion y no remontaba.
> ¿Que tal bankera?



Pues yo he empezado a pillar BCH...suerte con ello


----------



## michinato (14 Sep 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> ¿Como se comprueba michinato? Yo lo soy desde bastante antes, y al menos desde etherscan no puedo verlo.




Si, en etherscan te debe aparecer.

Por ejemplo a este le han dado 247 Omisegos:

Direccion de Juanito

A este otro 45:

Direccion de Jorgito

etc.


Otra cosa es que dado el enorme volumen, no se lo están dando a todo el mundo a la vez. Han empezado por aquellos que tenían más ETH, y continúan de forma decreciente según los balances.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Sep 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Yo estoy por desinstalarlo y todo ::



Pues yo lo que veo es un gran momento para entrar

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (14 Sep 2017)

Menuda masacre.

Alguna idea de hasta donde puede llegar la cosa?


----------



## juli (14 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues yo he empezado a pillar BCH...suerte con ello



Has visto algo por AT ? ...o qué has visto para hacerlo ahora ?

/ La verdad es que esperaba bastante más de ese sístole-diástole cuando hablamos de virtuosos...a ver si de ésta.../

______________________________________________________________

Pregunta urgente a usuarios de NEON , la web wallet de Neo :

Se supone que una web wallet no recarga la cadena de bloques, sino que corre sobre ella actualizada, no ?

Resulta que en el neo explorer me parace mi saldo correcto...pero en la web wallet, no / sólo el de Gas "reclamable" , que es el único dato que coincide asimismo con el reclamable en el explorer - o sea, en la blockchain - /.

- Algún apunte sobre ello ?

- Alguna experiencia similar ?

Halluda, hamijos !!!

/ estoy hasta la yema de los wevos de la fucking modita "web-wallet" /.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Sep 2017)

vaya crack pivx... ahí subiendo la tenemos... eso si que es moneda


----------



## Divad (14 Sep 2017)

Añadiendo más leña al fuego
Vitalik Buterin presagia una posible burbuja en las ICO 

Se ponen de acuerdo en que vendamos en perdidas y así gane la "casa"... todo sea para que los ricos, sean no tan ricos ::


----------



## juli (14 Sep 2017)

Algún usuario de NEON / web wallet de Neo / podría abrir su wallet y comentar si la blockchain chuta y da cifras actualizadas , por favor ?

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (14 Sep 2017)

Criptolandia puede bajar un poco más y para el 19 comienza la primera actualización por parte de ETH. Puede seguir bajando, toca falso rebote en criptolandia y bajaría sobre los $220~ y para le dejarían 3 días de descanso 16, 17 y 18 para hacer una buena entrada con la actualización.

Cuando hay sangre en criptolandia es gracioso ver las fichas que suben (ordenándolo por 24h CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations)

---------- Post added 14-sep-2017 at 20:08 ----------

Para quienes les guste las emociones fuertes...



Spoiler



Apalancamiento en largo después del rebote en ETH y tras la actualización ya puede canjear el premio si lo desea


----------



## Coinbase (14 Sep 2017)

Empiezan a reaccionar


----------



## Divad (14 Sep 2017)

Bizancio la actualización de ETH
Geth 1.7 - Megara - Ethereum Blog


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Sep 2017)

No se si esperar a comprar ethereum cuando llegue a 175 euros ,como la última vez o hacerlo ya por si no baja .Ése es el dilema.


----------



## bmbnct (14 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Algún usuario de NEON / web wallet de Neo / podría abrir su wallet y comentar si la blockchain chuta y da cifras actualizadas , por favor ?
> 
> Gracias.



No chuta. Lleva asi toda la tarde. Es un bug: 

Twitter
Si ves tu saldo correcto en Neotracker.io es lo que importa.


----------



## paketazo (14 Sep 2017)

Bello baño de sangre en cryptoland.

Momento perfecto para distribuir por parte de manos débiles, e incrédulos de estos proyectos tan polémicos.

Podeis mirar un rato los largest wallets, y vereis que no se mueve ni el tato...por el lado de la oferta en el top 5 apenas hay incremento en los mercados.

En el caso de Dash, que es dónde mejor se puede ver, los masternodos, no solo no se han vendido, si no que hacen nuevos máximos...

Si BTC se ha de ir a los 1000$ de nuevo para que su distribución mejore todavía más, pues perfecto...esto no está diseñado para hacer ricos a 4 listos...que también...esto se ha pensado para dejar de lado a los que llevan décadas viviendo de la sopa boba y robandonos "por nuestro bien"

Siempre comentais por aquí que estamos ene sto para ganar pasta...bueno, a nadie le amarga un dulce, pero yo no quiero dinero...eso ya lo gano con mi trabajo...yo estoy aquí para "tumbar" a los que nos timan con sus papeles de colores respaldados en "ilusión"

¿¡qué me quedo con mis wallets a 0!?...bueno, no tengo prisa, ya subirá, y si no sube, pues sobre la mesa ya está el plan trazado, esperaremos a la nueva moneda se llame como se llame, pero que no sea creada por y para los de siempre.

Un saludo y leed los datos, no solo los precios...estos están ahí muchas veces para meter miedo o crear euforia mientras las cabezas frias deciden por nosotros.



juli dijo:


> Has visto algo por AT ? ...o qué has visto para hacerlo ahora ?



Newbium - Buy and Sell - BTC / BCH (by @AltSheets)

veo una oferta irrisoria, y quizá sea buen momento para ir metiendo algo ahí, pues tengo poco y no me sorprendería que haya manos fuertes tras el proyecto "no solo los super star R. Ver y Cia"

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (14 Sep 2017)

@paketazo: Tengo todos los huevos en criptolandia, si los mismos de siempre se quieren trincar mi dinero... aunque me maten no lo obtendrán, que se jodan! antes me quedo con el valor de las chapas a 0. 

Criptolandia no solo será la herramienta que acabará con las garrapatas sino que será el nuevo juego que estaremos todos disfrutando en un par de días 

Aguantad hermanos! :Baile::Aplauso:


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Sep 2017)

Yo no vendo ni muerto. HODL!!!


----------



## Bucanero (15 Sep 2017)

Lo mismo opino. HOLD! o todo o nada. Un poco drástico mi planteamiento pero voy a por el yate y las ... la casita a la orilla de la playa.

Con un par de etheriums que me quedaban me he echo un pequeño portafolio con algunas criptos que habéis comentado. haber dentro de un año donde están jeje.
He tomado Wager, Dent, zion, Iota y Mybit. Haber que ocurre. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jorge (15 Sep 2017)

Otro que tampoco vende nada, pero lo que me jode de este mercado es que salgan proyectos nuevos todos los días y el valor de las coins se diluya en esa diversificación del nada, porque la mayoría es mierda. Esto está empezando a no ser serio, ya que no puede haber una moneda para cada cosa, y al final lo que pasará entre tanta codicia es lo de siempre, se irá todo a tomar por culo, y retomará la idea el dinero/poder y lo hará suyo.


----------



## juli (15 Sep 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> No chuta. Lleva asi toda la tarde. Es un bug:
> 
> Twitter
> Si ves tu saldo correcto en Neotracker.io es lo que importa.



Gracias. Es tranquilizador saber que va por ahí aunque la teoría sea clara, sí.

Por cierto, un par de cosas : Esas web wallets "propiedad" de la casa lo prácticas que pueden ser :fiufiu:: si te viene el supelintendente del paltido plohibiendo las cliptos , o un rumor sobre ello / póngase aquí un break parejo a gusto de cada cual - un bug malparío que tumbe el precio , un hackeo masivo, etc... - / . Corralito al canto y un par de días antipánico como quien no quiere la cosa . Un cliente oficial habla directamente con la blockchain...pero una web wallet...NO NECESARIAMENTE. 

Y éso es mucho poder para una de las partes. 

Por otro lado, momento "ferpecto" para que el personal , masivamente y en una operativa que se habrá repetido miles de veces hoy, suba la clave privada en abierto "por si meterla en local y luego conectarse "no agarra bien" .:: Mal , muy mal rollito / ignoro si el envío a la blockchain de tu priv key para ser validada se cifra automáticamente desde el navegador , por ejemplo ...o si es posible siquiera / . 



paketazo dijo:


> veo una oferta irrisoria, y quizá sea buen momento para ir metiendo algo ahí, pues tengo poco y no me sorprendería que haya manos fuertes tras el proyecto "no solo los super star R. Ver y Cia"
> 
> Un saludo



Gracias paketazo. Sip, ya de salida esas tiradas "antiguas" de millones o decenas de millones hacen atractiva una moneda...y una top, ni te digo...Hoy cualquier icotrilero - y no - se suelta trillones de monedas...y que no falte, por si acaso...

Más que folclore del Ver & Co. , yo veo grandes posibilidades de un ejercicio de "arte y ensayo" canibalístico, de siembra y recogida de minas a un buen mogollón de bitcoñeros familiarizados hace tiempo con esas estrategias...que son , para empezar, los beneficiarios originales de ese airdrop...y esperaba más cabriolas en esa dirección.

De cualquier modo y sobre manos fuertes...un bitcoin orientado al cash puro y duro...y una plataforma de smart contracts como Neo , pintan una base de lo más apañadita para los poderes fácticos en Asia - oficiales o no -...y con un máximo de ciento y pico millones de coins entre ambos proyectos, pues sin duda, son de guardar unos cromos, tema al que volvías hace poco sobre la decenita de cada reliquia - yo, en su día, hablaba incluso de UNA DE CADA - a echar en el cajón...

Por chorra que parezca, y al alcance de cualquier bolsillo de los que se muevan por aquí...UNA hay que tener. Nadie sabe si en 3 años,una entre LTC, ETH, Dash, BTC, etc...será la mismísima Cocacola y valdrá 100.000 pavos...y tal vez el resto ni se recuerden...o se muevan en precios parecidos al actual. Y una de cada...salvo tal vez BTC, pues bueno...al alcance de cualquiera, está...y es jugada de laaaargo plazo, pero entiendo que , de acertar con la reina , si así fuera, en absoluto una chorrada y estrategicamente MUY SÓLIDA, mucho más de lo folclórico que un planteamiento así pueda pintar hoy.

Un saludo también...como a todos...y mucha suerte.

______________________________________________________

Por cierto, un apunte general en medio de la lavadora centrifugando en la que estamos : 3 coins en las que quiero parte y de total referencia - una de ellas, sólo a nivel de olfato hoy - , ni se mueven de precio...poco a poco para abajo...y casi nada para arriba. Pasado el barrido, hablamos.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 01:05 ----------




Bucanero dijo:


> Lo mismo opino. HOLD! o todo o nada. Un poco drástico mi planteamiento pero voy a por el yate y las ...



Huey es Dios. :



Spoiler



[youtube]lktihmbqcTc[/youtube]


----------



## san_miguel (15 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias. Es tranquilizador saber que va por ahí aunque la teoría sea clara, sí.
> 
> Por cierto, un par de cosas : Esas web wallets "propiedad" de la casa lo prácticas que pueden ser :fiufiu:: si te viene el supelintendente del paltido plohibiendo las cliptos , o un rumor sobre ello / póngase aquí un break parejo a gusto de cada cual - un bug malparío que tumbe el precio , un hackeo masivo, etc... - / . Corralito al canto y un par de días antipánico como quien no quiere la cosa . Un cliente oficial habla directamente con la blockchain...pero una web wallet...NO NECESARIAMENTE.
> 
> ...



Otro misil lanzado por los norcoreanos, está semana todo son malas noticias..se va a liar parda.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (15 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si BTC se ha de ir a los 1000$ de nuevo para que su distribución mejore todavía más, pues perfecto...esto no está diseñado para hacer ricos a 4 listos...que también...esto se ha pensado para dejar de lado a los que llevan décadas viviendo de la sopa boba y robandonos "por nuestro bien"
> 
> Siempre comentais por aquí que estamos ene sto para ganar pasta...bueno, a nadie le amarga un dulce, pero yo no quiero dinero...eso ya lo gano con mi trabajo...yo estoy aquí para "tumbar" a los que nos timan con sus papeles de colores respaldados en "ilusión"
> 
> ¿¡qué me quedo con mis wallets a 0!?...bueno, no tengo prisa, ya subirá, y si no sube, pues sobre la mesa ya está el plan trazado, esperaremos a la nueva moneda se llame como se llame, pero que no sea creada por y para los de siempre.



Arengando a las tropas. )


----------



## impacto (15 Sep 2017)

Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

La grafica es tremenda... pero bienaventurados sean los que sepan interpretarla.. desde luego es representativo... pero no parece que vaya a ir para abajo... dicho esto.. ojala lo tuviese todo en tether hoy... VIERNES NEGRO de las mayores bajadas que recuerdo porcentualmente del cap (en cantidad la mayor de golpe) pero es interesante tambien ver el poco volumen en relacion a la cantidad de coins que hay... osea si se empezaran a mover y vender enserio todas se desplomarian.. por otro lado eso quiere decir que el sistema por ahora augura que de alguna manera hay futuro... o a muchos por lo que veo ( eso tambien me asusta) se nos pueden llevar puestos


----------



## Divad (15 Sep 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Tether (USDT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> La grafica es tremenda... pero bienaventurados sean los que sepan interpretarla.. desde luego es representativo... pero no parece que vaya a ir para abajo... dicho esto.. ojala lo tuviese todo en tether hoy... VIERNES NEGRO de las mayores bajadas que recuerdo porcentualmente del cap (en cantidad la mayor de golpe) pero es interesante tambien ver el poco volumen en relacion a la cantidad de coins que hay... osea si se empezaran a mover y vender enserio todas se desplomarian.. por otro lado eso quiere decir que el sistema por ahora augura que de alguna manera hay futuro... o a muchos por lo que veo ( eso tambien me asusta) se nos pueden llevar puestos



La verdad que es un perfecto colchón anti infartos :: para los que están saltando de chapa en chapa (comprando barato y vendiendo caro) viene de pm, yendo con todo lo gordo dando saltos de chapa en chapa y cuando lo veas venir te metes en la guarida a descansar. Se deja pasar la barrida en criptolandia y una vez abajo, se vuelve a la caza! Menudo cachondeo que deben de llevar :XX:

En el juego pierde quien vende, al vender en perdidas gana la casa... ya sería gracioso que fuese siempre sol, fiesta, mujeres, yates,... :Baile: pero es obvio que el juego no está en modo fácil :XX::: 

El juego que estamos viviendo en directo TODOS está en merced de cada uno escoger donde guardas sus huevos de oro :fiufiu: ante cualquier suceso: independencia, petada bancos, crisis del agua Españistán, brexit, segunda guerra fría (Corea del Norte como protagonista: la primera fue en Cuba (URSS vs EEUU; y aunque se hicieron pajas... EEUU quedó como el vencedor y la URSS desapareció),... y cualquier gilipollez que se saquen de la manga con tal de justificar el "cambio" porque sino la sociedad no es capaz de moverse de su estado de confort... 

Ahora el cuento está cerca de China y los Chinos saldrán al escenario imponiéndose en la ocupación del trono junto con otros países y como regalo abrirá las puertas a criptolandia. :Baile:

Estando el siguiente actor...
Echenique perdió 3600 euros en la quiebra de MT.Gox

Quién nos dice que no están todos los que hacen el paripé con el cuento de la "democracia" dentro de criptolandia? Los van a dejar tirados? Le van a meter una apuñalada trapera los mismos que le han puesto ahí y llevan pasándose el cachondeo durante generaciones? ienso: ehhh :abajo:

Dubai les espera a los actores... :fiufiu:

Rebote a la vista en criptolandia! :XX: Ahora que noticia positiva ha salido? Cuidado con el susto! Buen baile para quienes tengan huevos/ovarios de saltar de chapa en chapa y buen aguante para los hodl! :Aplauso:


----------



## vpsn (15 Sep 2017)

Hoooooooooldddd


----------



## san_miguel (15 Sep 2017)

Vamos como transcurre todo hoy, creo que habrá estabilización y calma el fin de semana para llegar al lunes de resurrección.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## horik (15 Sep 2017)

Para los que habéis invertido dinero, pues no os queda otra.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Sep 2017)

Los exchanges chinos los cierran el día 30 en teoría, ¿no? Yo me espero hasta entonces para meterme de nuevo con todo lo gordo.


----------



## traianus (15 Sep 2017)

Bajadas tremendas, perfecto, creo que es lo más sano que le puede ocurrir a una gráfica, que tenga estos altibajos. Es ahora cuando hay que entrar.


----------



## VictorW (15 Sep 2017)

HA LLEGADO EL MOMENTO¡¡¡
Ayer mi madre me dijo que había visto por la TV el Bitcoin..."esas cosas que te gustan a ti".
JP Morgan...ETERNAMENTE AGRADECIDO¡¡¡ 
Propaganda gratis a nivel mundial+criptos baratitas...


----------



## juli (15 Sep 2017)

Hay referencias constantes a la minusvaloración de una coin u otra...es estandarte habitual de sus respectivos forofos en los hilos oficiales obsesivos de btc talk...OK, Manolismo en néctar & nada nuevo. A mí, y entiendo que a mogollón de gente, la pastuki que suelta una coin ya me parece bastante "ADN" ...en muchos, la infinita mayoría de los casos, poco más me intereso en ella.

Yo quiero llamar la atención sobre la minusvaloración del CARACTER COMERCIAL de PIVX. Es un monstruo comercial, un producto petrfectamente definido...a 2 pavos. Su mercadotecnia es una apisonadora a velocidad de crucero...no tiene más flecos sueltos que la correcta puesta en escena de sus actualizaciones. Actualizaciones COMPRENSIBLES para los usuarios, orientadas a objetivos y prestaciones palpables. Una blockchain que podría usar tu abuela.

Por otro lado, a un 2% escaso de que la plebe PIVIAN supere el top 1000 de ricos...unos prestos a repartir y otros , a seguir aumentando sus posiciones y su papel COMUNITARIO, IDENTITARIO, no sólo económico. Con una actualización aceptable, sin fallos flagrantes - incluso en ese caso,salvo auténtica hecatombe tipo hack masivo, etc - me atrevo a decir que perfectamente enmendables Y SUPERABLES - , creo que el marco comercial y expansivo está garantizado como en ninguna otra moneda, ninguna. Y en torno a una "causa común" perfectamente identificada y compartida. Una moneda rápida para pagos , discreta - por no decir anónima - , asequible y custodiada/ubicada en "el mundo libre "...lo que en principio, le augura posibilidad de funcionar incluso sin el beneplácito de un establishment occidental obligado a guardar las formas.

PIVX es un producto al que sólo falta ponerle el lacito de subirlo a la estantería - al preferente lineal, más bien -. / Y ojo, que no he hablado nunca de AUTENTICIDAD , sino de DEFINICIÓN /.

En fin...dentro de 2 ó 3000 wallets - 2 ó 3 días fuera de este barrido - , la plebe superará el top 1000 castuzo. A huevo ,pues , para unos, otros...y los que lleguen.

En mi opinión, si Zerocoin , lanzamiento estrella, y el resto de ambiciosos adelantos - en su conjunto - no la cagan, tenemos coin absolutamente protagonista en Shitland. ABSOLUTAMENTE...y al máximo , MÄXIMO, nivel del top. PAra una reflexión absolutamente interactiva y personal de cada cual en este aspecto, sólo dejaré un par de cuestiones en el aire :

Qué es ETC ? Y OmiseGo ? Qué hace QTUM ? Qué es Ripple ? La batalla de la psique colectiva, la moneda púrpura no la tuene ganada, sino pulverizada. 

Es el público un elemento importante para el funcionamiento comercial de un producto? / y no, a ésto, tampoco responderé yo /. PIVX no es un Triggers ni un Edgeless donde sus "holders" - que de holders, nada - están pensando más en dónde soltarán sus coins a buen precio en cuanto zumbe. Su posibilidad viral y de retroalimentación es ...en fin, la veremos en cuanto esté actualizada y - esperemos - lista para el rock&roll. La morada es una coin cuyos beneficios cotidianos INMEDIATOS puedes transmitirle en 2 minutos a tu vecina más lerda.

PIVX es una blockchain que CUALQUIERA con 5 pavos en el bolsillo puede pillar y un proyecto en el que CUALQUIER persona puede ser ELEMENTO ACTIVO desde el minuto CERO y del que se puede aprovechar , con perfecta consciencia de lo que la blockchain mejora su vida en medio fucking click. Ya le gustaría al mismísimo Bitcoin poder decir éso / de otros galimatías, ya es que ni hablar /.Si PIVX baja a 10 céntimos...ésa propuesta monetaria y comercial y ésa comunidad SEGUIRÍAN FUNCIONANDO EXACTAMENTE IGUAL...mucho , muhíisimo ojo, porque éso la hace absolutamente IMBATIBLE. Ni un acorralamiento del establishment jodería ese circulo vicioso/virtuoso. Si ETH ´, Neo o BTC caen a un 20%, casi hasta el más pintado haría lo que dice Divad si viese una roca firme a la que saltar. En PIVX , si funciona, de ese proyecto y uso blockchain, no se va a mover ni dios.

Pasta inteligente...sólo pasta inteligente, EL sueño de Sakamoto...& fácil de comprender. / recordemos que comercialmente, los genios técnicos son, en un 99% de las veces, incapaces de conectar una genialidad y la psique borrega...éso se reserva a los genios del marketing que sepan provocar un flow espontáneo en las masas...el que se forra en un negocio, en contadísimas ocasiones es un Steve Jobs,ni un Einstein - esa gente suele vivir en su imaginario paralelo , que son las antípodas del borreguerío -...sino quien se apropia de su idea , la expande...y la sabe conectar /.
*
Puesto 33 ...82000 satoshis - los mismos que cuando valía 4 y pico -* ::

Palomitas.


----------



## Periplo (15 Sep 2017)

De maravilla...justo me da por comprar y han caído en picado...
Perdiendo tela desde el minuto 2...
Q bonito..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> es una moneda que empezó a funcionar en noviembre del 2016 y que se fue a pique y en agosto de 2017 la ha cogido la comunidad para revivirla y se han metido 12 tíos a desarrollarla...y bastantes seguidores está teniendo para ser algo que parte de un frascaso y la quieren revivir
> 
> implementa protocolo zerocoin, supply máximo 21 millones y para 2018 esperan tener masternodos con 25 monedas
> 
> ...



Oka. Pero más allá de que se compra barato y Dios disponga ¿Qué aporta zoin al mundo? Ya ha tenido un pico, ya han entrado capitales pequeños, han doblado su aporte, han estrujado su capitalización y se han ido. ¿Volverán los saurios a pastar en estas tierras o lo dejarán en erial? ¿Qué les hará volver a comprar, calentar y vender, qué nuevas lluvias? ¿O bien zoin es disruptivo?

Imagina que 20 tíos que no conoces de nada cogen quarkcoin por banda y se ponen a menearlo con hoja de ruta ¿qué cogno aporta al mundo cadena de bloques y al mundo real?

Pregunto


----------



## Claudius (15 Sep 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> TIC TAC TIC TAC....



Mete unos euros así escribes con intereses. Opinar desde la grada, no cuenta.


----------



## impacto (15 Sep 2017)

Yo me fio mucho de Negrofuturo y sus análisis, además comparto punto de vista..

por favor, a los abnegados hodlers como yo...
Puede ya pandar el cunico??
No es una cuestión de morir hodleando, lo digo para los nuevos, de que te sirve aguartar hoy tus PIVX a 2 y pico, si en 3 días estarán en centimos... Estos sangrados no los hemos tenido en criptoworld nunca hasta hace unos meses... Por eso yo siempre he dicho que las correcciones son necesarias... el problema fue que BTC subio sin corregir y eso a lastrado al resto, todas las criptos hacen el precio tomando BTC de precio, si una coin sigue valiendo 0.03 BTC y BTC vale un 40% menos que antes de antes de ayer, significa que independientemente de lo que baje la coin, esa caída del 40% se la llevará puesta, ni irse a la luna ni ostias... Como no revierta la tendencia... veo a BTC perdiendo las 4 cifras.. ETC desangrada... IOTA... camino a una cifra en su valor... Coins que ya se han inmolado antes de salir al mercado.. y Vitalik hablando de burbuja de las ICOs a la vez que China las prohíbe... es el criptoapocalipsis....


----------



## Claudius (15 Sep 2017)

Umami dijo:


> De maravilla...justo me da por comprar y han caído en picado...
> Perdiendo tela desde el minuto 2...
> Q bonito..



Eso es por jugar con 3-3-4. En los 2900 cambia a 4-4-2 y juega a la contra en cada pico.
:rolleye:


----------



## impacto (15 Sep 2017)

Se acerca el invierno ( criptohablando: lateralidad bajista sine die)

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 13:03 ----------

Seguro que muchos estais como yo.
Os asusta tanto el positivismo del foro... como os asustaría la misma corriente pero en sentido negativo... jajajaja


----------



## davitin (15 Sep 2017)

98b de marketcap...vamos otra vez a los 60b, ...gran oportunidad para los que tienen fiat y putada para los que invertimos, como mucho recuperaremos lo perdido, con suerte.


----------



## san_miguel (15 Sep 2017)

davitin dijo:


> 98b de marketcap...vamos otra vez a los 60b, ...gran oportunidad para los que tienen fiat y putada para los que invertimos, como mucho recuperaremos lo perdido, con suerte.



Como se vaya a los 60b..entro con toda la artillería pesada

Banco Central de Finlandia afirma que no es necesario regular Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2017)

Yo espero un poco para entrar, pero con pólvora preparada. ¿2500 dólares que tal lo veis ahora mismo como entrada en BTC?


----------



## El Viejito (15 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La verdad que es un perfecto colchón anti infartos :: para los que están saltando de chapa en chapa (comprando barato y vendiendo caro) viene de pm, yendo con todo lo gordo dando saltos de chapa en chapa y cuando lo veas venir te metes en la guarida a descansar. Se deja pasar la barrida en criptolandia y una vez abajo, se vuelve a la caza! Menudo cachondeo que deben de llevar :XX:
> 
> En el juego pierde quien vende, al vender en perdidas gana la casa... ya sería gracioso que fuese siempre sol, fiesta, mujeres, yates,... :Baile: pero es obvio que el juego no está en modo fácil :XX:::
> 
> ...



Sublime comentario, parece que aún queda gente que sabe de lo que va el juego cabalístico, por fin encuentro un hilo de criptos que no este lleno de perros neoliberales y anarcocapitalistas que se creen que bitcoin y demás criptos son "el destructor de los bancos y la única manera de acabar con las élites" cuando este sistema ha sido creado por las mismas familias rabínicas de siempre. Respecto a lo que va a pasar como ya dice Divad es el mismo juego de siempre, yo en cuanto ví que el vocero judio de Goldman sachs avisaba junto al resto de que Bitcoin al sobrepasar la resistencia de los 4800 rebotaría recogí todos mis beneficios y las metí en un broker de cfds para operar ante la bajada inminente del btc, y todo ha salido según lo planeado. Volviendo a los proximos movimientos, haciendo caso a Goldman Sachs bajaría hasta 2800,otros analistas afirmaban 3000 y que luego rebotaría, y esta mañana Bloomberg dijo que sobre los 2877, osea que habrá que estar atentos entre hoy y mañana, lo que si tengo claro es que no debería sobrepasar la barrera psicológica de los 2500.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Como se vaya a los 60b..entro con toda la artillería pesada
> 
> Banco Central de Finlandia afirma que no es necesario regular Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Parece que si hay países que le van a dar el visto bueno, momento de aguantar y comprar barato, no todas las naciones van a seguir las mismas políticas que China...


----------



## Claudius (15 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> yo en cuanto ví que el vocero judio de Goldman sachs avisaba junto al resto de que Bitcoin al sobrepasar la resistencia de los 4800 rebotaría recogí todos mis beneficios y las metí en un broker de cfds para operar ante la bajada inminente del btc, y todo ha salido según lo planeado.



Muy buena jugada. :Aplauso:


----------



## LUIS MARIN (15 Sep 2017)

Como hecho de menos las opiniones del maestro Caphlam


----------



## san_miguel (15 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hay referencias constantes a la minusvaloración de una coin u otra...es estandarte habitual de sus respectivos forofos en los hilos oficiales obsesivos de btc talk...OK, Manolismo en néctar & nada nuevo. A mí, y entiendo que a mogollón de gente, la pastuki que suelta una coin ya me parece bastante "ADN" ...en muchos, la infinita mayoría de los casos, poco más me intereso en ella.
> 
> Yo quiero llamar la atención sobre la minusvaloración del CARACTER COMERCIAL de PIVX. Es un monstruo comercial, un producto petrfectamente definido...a 2 pavos. Su mercadotecnia es una apisonadora a velocidad de crucero...no tiene más flecos sueltos que la correcta puesta en escena de sus actualizaciones. Actualizaciones COMPRENSIBLES para los usuarios, orientadas a objetivos y prestaciones palpables. Una blockchain que podría usar tu abuela.
> 
> ...



¿Sabes si se pueden guardar en ledger nano s?


----------



## juli (15 Sep 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Sabes si se pueden guardar en ledger nano s?



Creo que al día de hoy, no.

En su foro hay un par de hiloa pidiéndolo e imcluso una propuesta en petición de apoyo, bastante bien respaldada, para conseguirlo.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2017)

Parece que está rebotando el mercado, a ver si esta es la de verdad...


----------



## san_miguel (15 Sep 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Sabes si se pueden guardar en ledger nano s?



vale acabo de ver que tienen previsto que se integra en el Q$, es un toro y me come.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 12:42 ----------




juli dijo:


> Creo que al día de hoy, no.
> 
> En su foro hay un par de hiloa pidiéndolo e imcluso una propuesta en petición de apoyo, bastante bien respaldada, para conseguirlo.




Está previsto para el Q4, de 2017.


----------



## juli (15 Sep 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece que está rebotando el mercado, a ver si esta es la de verdad...



Con cualquier truño produciendo a 2 cifras ?

No veo por qué renunciar a esas plusvis cada diez minutos y dejar que se vaya todo al carajo...pero en fin, vamos viendo...por wishfull thinkin, que no quede...

El personal flipa mucho con las bajadas totales de BTC, que venden mucho en portada...pero para cada bajada de 100 pavos, han hecho 15 metesacas de 15 pavos...que a la buchaquita van. Y de ésas, 2 ó 3 al día, incluso cuando alcistas...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Sep 2017)

Os pido ayuda, a los que teneis experiencia con Bitfinex, he abierto un ticket debido a que una orden de compra tarda mucho y les he enviado correo a soporte, me han devuelto un correo genérico:


Hello-----


Thank you for contacting Bitfinex. 

This is an automatic email just to let you know we’ve received your support inquiry. A request for support has been created and assigned ticket number: #----

Ticket details:
Submitted: 09/15/2017 12:53 pm
Subject: Waiting for order long time
Ticket number:-----


Alguien con experiencia podría decirme lo que tardan?Imagino que tendran el exchange tirando humo también.


GRACIAS.


----------



## Claudius (15 Sep 2017)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Como hecho de menos las opiniones del maestro Caphlam



Se le llevó una jinetera llamada Irma, al s. XX sin Internet low-cost. :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Con cualquier truño produciendo a 2 cifras ?
> 
> No veo por qué renunciar a esas plusvis cada diez minutos y dejar que se vaya todo al carajo...pero en fin, vamos viendo...por wishfull thinkin, que no quede...
> 
> El personal flipa mucho con las bajadas totales de BTC, que venden mucho en portada...pero para cada bajada de 100 pavos, han hecho 15 metesacas de 15 pavos...que a la buchaquita van. Y de ésas, 2 ó 3 al día, incluso cuando alcistas...



No sé, ya sube a 3500 dolares, yo he metido un poco más a 3300, voy a hold total pase lo que pase, va a estar interesante la cosa.


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Sep 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Oka. Pero más allá de que se compra barato y Dios disponga ¿Qué aporta zoin al mundo? Ya ha tenido un pico, ya han entrado capitales pequeños, han doblado su aporte, han estrujado su capitalización y se han ido. ¿Volverán los saurios a pastar en estas tierras o lo dejarán en erial? ¿Qué les hará volver a comprar, calentar y vender, qué nuevas lluvias? ¿O bien zoin es disruptivo?
> 
> Imagina que 20 tíos que no conoces de nada cogen quarkcoin por banda y se ponen a menearlo con hoja de ruta ¿qué cogno aporta al mundo cadena de bloques y al mundo real?
> 
> Pregunto



lo que la comunidad pueda ir haciendo.... repito, esa moneda es especulativa al 100%... empieza de 0... no me hipotecaria con ella pero si la comunidad trabaja y aporta ideas la va sacando hacia adelante...

zoin es un fork de zcoin y se han traído algún developer de allí según entendí

pivx es un fork de dash... en su día pivx estaba como hoy está zoin.... simplemente es una apuesta especulativa, una moneda muy muy barata y que he cogido la comunidad


----------



## davitin (15 Sep 2017)

Marketcap a 122b, yo he pillado algunas cosillas, sobre todo relacionado con tarjetas, tenx y monaco.

A ver si sube y se recupera todo tan rapido como ha caido.


----------



## thanthalas (15 Sep 2017)

Como veis entrar a dash en 270 dolares?


----------



## Divad (15 Sep 2017)

Felicidades Viejito por los bailes que te estás marcando 

Ya dan la bienvenida a las dapps de NEO
NEO Smart Economy

Hay que entrar antes que los chinos tengan levantado el "bloqueo" :fiufiu: 

ETH y sus hijas siguen con sus deberes
The Dapp Daily - September 13th, 2017

Alguien tiene una fuente de lo que prepara BTC y BCH? Roadmap?

Tras dibujar las orejas del lobo con el unicornio en ETH y con la puesta en escena de las tarjetas por parte de ETH, DASH,... acabarían clavando la estocada a BTC ya que el dinero ya no pasaría por sus manos? :rolleye:

Aprovechen las últimas rebajas para quien no se haya subido al barco todavía :Baile:


----------



## Claudius (15 Sep 2017)

Largad velas, desplegar cañones!! 
Fuegoooooooooooo
[youtube]KIgfK8XggnQ[/youtube]

[youtube]sF2nQYAOeB0[/youtube]

Pagaría un Dash por ver la cara del JPM CEO

[youtube]bWt7Np1IKHc[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (15 Sep 2017)

El Corte Inglés vende la Torre Serrano e impulsa su desinversión inmobiliaria - elEconomista.es

Sigue el desmantelamiento de un sistema para forzar a la sociedad a cambiarse al nuevo (blockchain). 

Qué vaya bien el finde!


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2017)

3650 BTC, ETH 252, vamooosss!


----------



## Divad (15 Sep 2017)

Al final podremos ayudar a Clapham con chapas! :: Comienzan las donaciones desde criptolandia 
Pinkcoin Relief Fund - Pinkcoin

Ahora falta que hagan una recaudación de la hostia y ese dinero sea invertido realmente en ayudas REALES. Mostrando el seguimiento desde que entra el dinero hasta que se cambia por ayuda humanitaria y esto hará SUMAR más puntos a los indecisos que no entran en el sistema por "miedo" o desconocimiento del mismo.

EDIT: Si a los "listos" le interesan que el globo sonda llegue a los medios de desinformación... entrará alguna ballena para que la ayuda sea escandalosa o miles de tx con cantidades "normales"... En 4 días veremos como acaba, no he donado nada por si alguien se lo pregunta.


----------



## Registrador (15 Sep 2017)

Bcash ha perdido el cuarto puesto en capitalización. Le ha superado ripple.


----------



## El Viejito (15 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Felicidades Viejito por los bailes que te estás marcando
> 
> Ya dan la bienvenida a las dapps de NEO
> NEO Smart Economy
> ...



De hecho Neo junto con Lisk han sido las que mas alegrías me han dado, aunque mi nueva joyita va a ser Iota después de haberle metido 40k a 0,38. Luego nos quejamos de estos malos judios, que si plan kalergi, que si controlan nuestros bancos centrales, bla bla. Que mas dará si luego nos hacen estos regalitos, mira que somos pesaos los goyim, shekels para todos.
Respecto al bitcoin aún veo demasiado pronto como para que lo tumben y que Ethereum sea su nuevo flagship, si se cargan al btc ya, los goyim cojerán miedo al cripto y eso no es lo que quieren. Poco a poco irán debilitando al bitcoin con noticias tipo China, un nuevo hard fork antes de fin de año, etc... y mas cosas de ese estilo.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> De hecho Neo junto con Lisk han sido las que mas alegrías me han dado, aunque mi nueva joyita va a ser Iota después de haberle metido 40k a 0,38. Luego nos quejamos de estos malos judios, que si plan kalergi, que si controlan nuestros bancos centrales, bla bla. Que mas dará si luego nos hacen estos regalitos, mira que somos pesaos los goyim, shekels para todos.
> Respecto al bitcoin aún veo demasiado pronto como para que lo tumben y que Ethereum sea su nuevo flagship, si se cargan al btc ya, los goyim cojerán miedo al cripto y eso no es lo que quieren. Poco a poco irán debilitando al bitcoin con noticias tipo China, un nuevo hard fork antes de fin de año, etc... y mas cosas de ese estilo.



Has comprado IOTA en el mínimo posible, yo compré a 5.3 y me parecía una buena entrada, no creo que se pueda ver a menos de eso y más cuando empiece a salir en más exchanges. Enhorabuena. 
¿Neo que tiene de especial? ¿Es un ethereum a la china? De lisk no sé nada tampoco.


----------



## paketazo (15 Sep 2017)

Estamos en modo rebote, si nos centramos en BTC exclusivamente, debemos recuperar con claridad la zona de 4000$ en unos días.

Para los que teneis aquí 5 cifras o más y veis como en unos días habeis perdido del orden de 100K $ o más, solo comentaros que los holders de BTC de L/P han vivido situaciones similares bastantes veces.

Yo la primera vez que lo sufrí sudé frío, pero fue hace años y con los derivados...esos son más jodidos, pues en cuanto tienes descubierta la cuenta, te liquidan la posición...aquí veo como mi portfolio varía 100K $ en pocas horas, pero ya me da igual. 

Como os comenté el otro día, en su día hice mi ROI, y ahora es un todo o nada...al menos desde mi punto de vista, y cuando digo todo, no me refiero a un retiro temprano, si no a ver si este mundillo es capaz de plantar cara a todo un sistema monetario internacional manejado por entes a las que poco le imporamos como seres humanos, aun que sí como productos, o mano de obra "esclava".



Claudius dijo:


> Pagaría un Dash por ver la cara del JPM CEO



Cuidado con lo que pagas hoy...podría ser un año de sueldo base español en un tiempo.

Un saludo y cautela, aquí hay mucha tela que cortar todavía.


----------



## juli (15 Sep 2017)

Paketazo , hace un par de días comentaste una entrada en BTC Cash.

Qué es para tí BTC Cash ? Qué proyecto , qué objetivo...? Qué percibes de esa propuesta ?

Yo - con posición igualmente en BTC Cash - es que tras un debate presunta y absolutamente "esencial/filosófico/existencial" sólo veo una web standard a más no poder y punto. No sé qué quieren hacer, a qué aspiran... esperaba que trascendieran estos aspectos al gran público en una blockchain generada desde el monstruo BTC...pero o no sé mirar...o poco hay, por no decir nada.

Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (15 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Paketazo , hace un par de días comentaste una entrada en BTC Cash.
> 
> Qué es para tí BTC Cash ? Qué proyecto , qué objetivo...? Qué percibes de esa propuesta ?
> 
> ...



Buena pregunta conforero.

BCH nació por las carencias de BTC como sabemos todos.

Se buscó principalmente, reducir comisión de transacción, incremento de velocidad y aumento de las TPS a costo de aumentar el peso de la cadena.

A día de hoy y con peleas a cerca de que cadena es más rentable minar, estamos en un instante de duda...una duda que en parte deberia resolver BCH, una moneda tan bien distribuida como BTC, pero que parece no arrancar.

¿arrancará?

No lo puedo jurar, quizá sus mineros terminen dejándola morir si se vuelve menos rentable que BTC, y esto la sentencie a caer en el olvido...no lo descarto.

Sin embargo, de jugarse uno aquí los cuartos, hay que hacerlo en momentos como los actuales, no cuando la veamos a 1000$ (si se diera el caso en el futuro)

Me gusta tomar posiciones cuando hay dudas en el aire, cuando todos huyen, o cuando se cuestiona algo que todavía es demasiado joven...

llevo pocas monedas, nada grave si se va al carajo, pero me sabía mal dejar pasar la oportuidad de llevar algo por si realmente BCH termina resolviendo en parte carencias de su hermano mellizo.

Un saludo


----------



## El Viejito (15 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Buena pregunta conforero.
> 
> BCH nació por las carencias de BTC como sabemos todos.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin cash y Litecoin subirán por huevos en cuanto se vuelva a hablar del hard fork de btc en Noviembre .


----------



## Divad (15 Sep 2017)

Los contratos inteligentes se van a comer a las chapas que vayan por libre si estas no se adhieren de alguna forma a la red. Pero si lo que ofrecen no es más que una copia de lo que puede hacer cualquier DAPP que ya exista... pues tendrán los días contados.

DASH se acuesta con ripple, eth y habrá que añadirle waves, neo, dubai,... :fiufiu: así se adapta al medio y se asegura la supervivencia.

Después de los contratos inteligentes será el turno de IOTA.


----------



## davitin (15 Sep 2017)

Gamecredits a 1.33 dolares...alguien sabe algo nuevo de esta moneda? prometia mucho pero lleva una temporadilla bastante aletargada...


----------



## hoppe (16 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Si, en etherscan te debe aparecer.
> 
> Por ejemplo a este le han dado 247 Omisegos:
> 
> ...



Te doy las gracias desde aquí, ya que con el móvil no aparece el botón de thankear 

Aún no me aparecen, pero bueno, ya lo iré comprobando.

Además he leído que a los holders de Golem también nos dan un 7% de la cartera en OMGs, así que pillo por ambos bandos.

Una pequeña alegría en un día de barrido como hoy. ETC es la que me ha puesto en rojo (tirando a negro) el portfolio, no me esperaba que bajara del fuerte soporte de 11€ que tenía desde hace meses.


----------



## Claudius (16 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> Bitcoin cash y Litecoin subirán por huevos en cuanto se vuelva a hablar del hard fork de btc en Noviembre .



Ojo! con los Litecoin, que su volumen mayormente es en yuanes, frente al 'posible' baneo (que yo no me lo creo mucho).


----------



## Buscape (16 Sep 2017)

OK Cash es interesante. 

Está en el top 100 y se ha mantenido razonablemente bien después de un buen estirón a principios de mes.

Uso la wallet y además de que las transacciones son rapidisimas, recibes un 10% de lo que mantienes en la misma. La comunidad que tiene detrás es muy entusiasta y colaborativa, lo cual siempre es importante. 

La conoceis? Que opinais?


----------



## juli (16 Sep 2017)

Espléndido ritmo de Edgeless, incluso en los barridos.

Esta gente se lo curra, llevo meses al tanto de ello en su hilo de btctalk. En una semana, su plataforma con lotería, black Jack, etc... todo con muy buena pinta y cumpliendo roadmap al dedillo.

Blockchain que hace cosas , Casino EN MARCHA. Y ojo, transparencia...cuando había que decir ·no hay licencia" , se decía...aunque otros la cacareasen ...y aún, con ella o no, sus blockchains no hacen NADA.

Por otra parte...su chart, pinta de lo más chulo , alcista pero muy compensado y a unos días de un paso categórico , no parece que no le quede toda esa semana al menos con opciones de seguir siéndolo - a criterio de los foreros puestos en AT queda ésto por si estoy diciendo alguna barbaridad de profano...pero el "aroma" da por ahí -.

Leía el otro día en su hilo a chavales que habían entrado en ICO, según decían...A UN CÉNTIMO. :: 

EN fin, un periplo claro, sostenido, con buena comunicación...el típico que firmaríamos como perfil-tipo en Shitland. Proyecto en el que . como holder, te sientes parte proporcional y no un puto corcho en la marejada.

Muy bueno lo suyo. Así, da gusto. :Aplauso:


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Sep 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Gamecredits a 1.33 dolares...alguien sabe algo nuevo de esta moneda? prometia mucho pero lleva una temporadilla bastante aletargada...



Que no suba no significa que esté aletargada. Cualquier comparativa con el resto de monedas videojueguiles no dura ni un asalto. Yo holdeo hace meses y no me entra ni la más mínima duda. Blockchain funcionando y ahora en proceso de captación/expansión/adopción o como quieras llamarlo.
Una de mis favoritas por si no se nota 

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 08:58 ----------




juli dijo:


> Espléndido ritmo de Edgeless, incluso en los barridos.
> 
> Esta gente se lo curra, llevo meses al tanto de ello en su hilo de btctalk. En una semana, su plataforma con lotería, black Jack, etc... todo con muy buena pinta y cumpliendo roadmap al dedillo.
> 
> ...



Todo va muy bien pero... ¿Que pasa con la licencia?


----------



## juli (16 Sep 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Que no suba no significa que esté aletargada. Cualquier comparativa con el resto de monedas videojueguiles no dura ni un asalto. Yo holdeo hace meses y no me entra ni la más mínima duda. Blockchain funcionando y ahora en proceso de captación/expansión/adopción o como quieras llamarlo.
> Una de mis favoritas por si no se nota



A ver si esta nueva ICO de una empresa puntera en el gremio, he olvidado el nombre...es un acicate a mantener y hasta forzar el ritmo. 

Muy centrados en Europa del este y Asia/India. Yo en 31, 32.000 satoshis, ponía ya la caña a muerte / a expensas de cofirmación por AT , que se agradecería /.

Muy ionteresante también su vuelta de tuerca acuñando la marca GNATION , con estensiones de exchange y esports...que le dan una pinta de liquidez inmediata acojonante...si hay flow.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 09:13 ----------




tio_argyle dijo:


> Todo va muy bien pero... ¿Que pasa con la licencia?



Lo que comentaron en su día era que estaba en curso y que no procedía avanzar sin ella - comentario SUYO y de motu proprio , cuando casi nadie alude a ello en las travesías del desierto del roadmap...con lo que, gesto VOLUNTARIO de honestidad y transparencia de lo más curioso, en mi opinión - . Y ahora están avanzando y anuncian plataforma Y NOTICIAS en una semana.

No he leído que esté confirmada oficialmente , pero andar calentando la cabeza al personal para nada...no me encaja en absoluto con la actitud mostrada, todo lo contrario.

A tomárselo cada cual como considere oportuno, faltaría piú...pero vamos, si a la plataforma de la semana próxima unen anuncio de licenccia...el petardazo sería ya acojonante...tanto, que he preferido no mentarlo en el post inicial para no entrar en cuentos de la lechera. Pero ya que lo haces tú, mi impresión, ahí queda.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 09:30 ----------

*PIVX en 90.000 satoshis...muchísimo ojo.*

Alguien podría confirmar - o rebatir - que por AT es un punto claro de compra ?

Gracias.


----------



## VictorW (16 Sep 2017)

Buenos días, mejor no han podido ocurrir los acontecimientos.
Publicidad mundial a coste 0
Relajados indicadores y gráfica pulida al milímetro
Y sobretodo... Aumento de confianza

A disfrutar del día que hemos sufrido mucho esta quincena.


----------



## juli (16 Sep 2017)

Buenas.

Alguna opinión con criterio sobre krypstal y Burst ??? / anonimato & minería /

Por cierto...krypstal, un "al rico ICO" en toda regla ...a casi un tercio de su precio de salida al ,mercado / por experiencia, en Patientory y Sonm en su día - esta última, pese a entrar en ICO , pero re-promediando a la baja a lo bestia - las rebajas que se consiguen por esta modalidad de rebajón tras ICO y que el mercado dicte sentencia son entradas segurísimas a la hora de volver a ver esos precios -.

Gracias.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Sep 2017)

BNP Paribas and Accenture Spain Test Nxt Blockchain Technology | Finance Magnates


----------



## El Viejito (16 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ojo! con los Litecoin, que su volumen mayormente es en yuanes, frente al 'posible' baneo (que yo no me lo creo mucho).



Si, tienes toda la razón pero por eso mismo la he comprado, todo esto del ban de China son jueguitos de los Rothschild ya que China es un bastión mas de la juderia, nunca hay que olvidar que el Bolchevismo y Maoismo fueron financiados por los mismos banqueros de Wall Street que todos conocemos. China es su niña mimada, todo lo que salga de allí subirá, Neo a 15 dolares y Litecoin a 39 menudos regalitos que nos dejaron ayer. Se moverá todo a Hong Kong y listo.


----------



## Claudius (16 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> Si, tienes toda la razón pero por eso mismo la he comprado, todo esto del ban de China son jueguitos de los Rothschild ya que China es un bastión mas de la juderia, nunca hay que olvidar que el Bolchevismo y Maoismo fueron financiados por los mismos banqueros de Wall Street que todos conocemos. China es su niña mimada, todo lo que salga de allí subirá, Neo a 15 dolares y Litecoin a 39 menudos regalitos que nos dejaron ayer.



Yo no me lo creo mucho, por un detalle que nadie ha dicho, pero es hipótesis, todas estas noticias, empezaron a salir en horario occidental laboral (o me empezaron a llegar a mi) y no en el chino, ergo, quien/es metió el FUD habitaban en esos hemisférios.

Pero es una hipótesis..


----------



## Albertezz (16 Sep 2017)




----------



## Claudius (16 Sep 2017)

Otro sitio más con I/O de FIAT directa para Dash.
Dash now listed on London cryptocurrency exchange

La antesala de Evolution de Dash, Dashpay, de que están haciendo con Copay no se habla mucho y es muy relevante.
Copay Wallet for Dash Enters Closed Alpha Testing Stage


----------



## juli (16 Sep 2017)

EDGELESS...top 50.

Cantado.

16 Tokens de ETH + nave nodriza en el top50.

41 Tokens en el top 100. A 8 de la mitad, 1 de cada 2 propuestas , ETH...y la que podrán liar con un giro de muñeca.

Metrópolis & Evolution van a poner Shitland literalmente patas arriba.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 14:23 ----------

PIVX , crecen los plebeyos...y la dominancia del top 1000. :ouch: :fiufiu:

- Empieza la caza de Masternodes ?
- Los proves se venderán entre ellos...arriba no sueltan- / cojonudo antidumping - la deben considerar suficientemente distribuída para sus fines - & caza de manos débiles too /.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 14:47 ----------

FACTOM

A éstos les han leído la cartilla. Arreando en Marketing , que se nos va el tren.


Logo corporativo animado...

Wallet actualizada / y mejorada, que tenía su truñismo para ser "la cara" del proyecto que era /.

Autobombo por premio de su herramienta cipotecaria...

Videochicamona 56.0 presentando el "FACTOM university " / vídeos duvulgativos sobre blochcain, cifrado, smart contracts..."

Learning Tracks - Factom

Mo-ne-dón & equipazo apostando , por fin, por la pelea en la arena. Bueno para Shitland.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Sep 2017)

Bueno pues después de una recogida de beneficios, a seguir bajando. Hasta donde?,yo espero Ethereum a 150 y comprar y luego para arriba. A ver como se da la cosa.


----------



## Claudius (16 Sep 2017)

Para si vais a Cancún, es consistente la Jumbo.
) 

Pizza y DASH, la tendencia que crece en Cancún | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Divad (16 Sep 2017)

Primer aviso :fiufiu::rolleye::Baile:






Vuelve a la normalidad...






Se ha cepillado todas las ventas que había por delante y se larga dejando la chapa en la misma línea que estaba.

Si hubiera vendido todas las chapas con la que entró debería de haberse quedado por debajo de los $0.000400 ienso: estos bots lo tienen calculado al milímetro ::

Es más reconfortante creerse que una ballena se ha pasado añadiendo ceros... y tal... y luego ha rectificado mientras a regalado el pan a todas las ventas programadas para después "salirse" de la chapa :fiufiu:::


----------



## Divad (17 Sep 2017)

Ejem ^^
AXA Is Using Ethereum's Blockchain for a New Flight Insurance Product - CoinDesk


----------



## juli (17 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> ...Se ha cepillado todas las ventas que había por delante y se larga dejando la chapa en la misma línea que estaba....



Y otra explicación, despacito, pa'los de las filas de atrás, please ???


----------



## Divad (17 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y otra explicación, despacito, pa'los de las filas de atrás, please ???



Sería algo así como que el bot nuevo reemplaza las chapas de los bots viejos que llevan esperando el riego de la "ballena" de turno.

Estoy abierto a leer nuevas sugerencias de que coño pasa con estos picos que se dan tan asiduamente en las chapas que valen una mierda:

15 regalos?
Credo (CREDO) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
10 regalos?
Rialto (XRL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
3 regalos?
Etheroll (DICE) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
...

Muchos regalos y como agradecimiento estaría bien hacerse una foto con dicho sujeto ^^ 

Alguien se anima y se moja a dar su opinión al respecto? 8:


----------



## Divad (17 Sep 2017)

Podría ser que cada bajada fuese una venta de los que entraron en la ICO y el bot de turno rellena el hueco automáticamente para mantenerlo en la línea fijada? ienso:

Después viene el bot maestro de turno para liberar los bots que entraron a rellenar huecos y dejar así sus saldos a 0. Dejando todas las chapas en manos de un solo bot. Se repite proceso de relleno de huecos hasta que vuelva el bot maestro y se lleve lo gordo del primer bot que entró para quedarse como único bot en la chapa e ir compensando con ventas las compras que van entrando...



Spoiler



Bienvenidos a Criptolandia! :Baile:


----------



## paketazo (17 Sep 2017)

Ha sucedido algo curioso en Dash, las wallets han pasado de 370K a 340K en unas pocas horas... -30K.

Nunca había visto esto antes, no sé que clase de experimento están haciendo.

Por otra parte los masternodos han aumento a los máximos de todo el año.

Es como si las manos fuertes largasen a los "peques" y se colocarán dentro de masternodos cara recibir recomensas y por lo tanto convertirse en holders de L/P.

Presupongo que nadie se hace con 1000 fichas a estos precios y se monta un masternodo para vender a los 2 días.

Ya os digo que esa bajada de wallets no se ha visto antes nunca.

A ver si averiguamos el motivo real.


----------



## Cakau (17 Sep 2017)

Alguien conoce Walton? Estuve el otro dia investigando y tiene buena pinta


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Sep 2017)

Que confianza os da los de CombiCoin, enlace: CombiCoin / Triaconta os meterias en esa ICO?


----------



## Superoeo (17 Sep 2017)

¿Alguno habeis comprado Bankera en Spectrocoin directamente con Fiat? habeis linkado la tarjeta de credito? He intentado hacer una transferencia SEPA pero no me deja, me da error. No sé si estoy haciendo algo mal.

Y me da algo de mal rollo linkar mi tarjeta de crédito ahí la verdad.... Pero la PreICO se acaba en ya y me da que me acabo quedando fuera.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (17 Sep 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Alguno habeis comprado Bankera en Spectrocoin directamente con Fiat? habeis linkado la tarjeta de credito? He intentado hacer una transferencia SEPA pero no me deja, me da error. No sé si estoy haciendo algo mal.
> 
> Y me da algo de mal rollo linkar mi tarjeta de crédito ahí la verdad.... Pero la PreICO se acaba en ya y me da que me acabo quedando fuera.



Yo he comprado con cripto y 0 problemas. Por que no compras ETH o Btc en algun Exchange y los tranafieres?

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (17 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A ver si averiguamos el motivo real.



Y parece que en PIVX sigue la tendencia que comentaba hace unos días. aparentemente contraria a la que tú apuntas - suben las wallets plebeyas - ...pero en el fondo, igual - sube, TAMBIÉN , la dominancia de fondos de quienes tienen MNodes - el top 1000-.

El bajón de Dash se explicaría clarísimamente si lo que mide esa estadística no son wallets...SINO WALLETS CON FONDOS : EL secreto estaría en la masa / LOs MNodes/ y Dash, como pinta, va a ser una red de pagos global - para entendernos, tipo Ripple ...o VISA - con "repetidores" PRIVADOS...NO CONCEDIDOS A DEDO.

LA moneda no importa , los sillones...sí, pero relativamente - son sólo una expresión amplificada de lo mismo y , en principio,trascienden al holder de a pie -...importan los MNodes. El peso de cada cual en ese entramado, son los Mnodes. Y espera el hostión que, si los de Dash se revelan joyísima de la coronísima , van a arrear AUTOMÁTICAMENTE en los de PIVX . En mi opinión, tan automáticamente como vasos cominicantes...incluso , mientras haya mercado - en Dash, ya sólo hay uno "atrofiado" - por encima porcentualmente... al loro con el "Maricón el último" , que en Shitland va a ser "Canción del Otoño" este año de "Picas en Flandes Blockchain" , tiempo al tiempo.

Igual que con el Gold - cuántas charlas con Spielzeug sobre el modus operandi de una posible confiscación - cuál es la mejor manera de hacerte con algo exclusivo??? Perseguirlo ? Prohibirlo - léase FUD - :no: ...NO : subir su precio y en lugar de acojonar manos débiles, tentar su codicia. Ahí tienes porqué Dash vale un 20% más que un ETH -con Metrópolis saliendo del horno- desde este último barrido. EN PLENO barrido en picado.

Volvemos a algo ya hablado : Cuando se busquen Mnodes de la Red Evolution "por piezas" , no hará falta tener 1000 Dash para meterle la hostia del siglo al asunto, pues habrá quien , deseperadamente, las NECESITE. Son unos miles de Mnodes...no más...se pillaron los dedos con ese float.

Cuánto pagarías por las 64 Dash que te falten para tener una máquina activa en la mejor , o una de las mejores redes de pago mundial DEL IMPERIO ? Pues fácil, la barbaridad a que Dash cotice en ese momento de cartas ya bocarriba ...más el precio del antojo más barato de quienes dispongan de ellas. O, dále otra vuelta : Cuánto te podría procurar un 6,4% de una máquina de esa telaraña GLOBAL de pastuki ferpecta si te juntas con otros 6 ó 7 holders ? / Va, una extrapolación básica, espontánea y cuentolecherista : 6,4%( American Express/7.000*) ??? 6,4%(Emisión de Gash, Calderilla Dash- que me sán acabáo las chapas pal inveeeentoo, priiimooo -/7000*) ???

*, sip, Mnodes. 

Llevamos semanas a vueltas geopolíticas a cuenta de las asustaviejadas chinas con la blockchain que "van a prohibir" :: . Pues bien, en cuanto a Dash ...y PIVX ,es ineludible obviar que , en este juego, son telarañas YANKIS. / por ciertísimo, los Mnodes de la red PIVX , *fork-de-Dash*, SON AÚN MENOS... /

Por lo pronto, el 24 , toca abrir ventanas & avanzadilla EVANgélica expansiva global en la colonia namberguán , madre patria en tiempos mejores .

...Aaayyy...qué mal se llevan en Burbuja las casualidades casualidosas , por diossss... :fiufiu:

The Dash Conference - London - Dash Digital Cash Conference - The Dash Conference - London


----------



## bmbnct (17 Sep 2017)

Creo que no se ha puesto por aquí aún; Bitstamp va a añadir Bitcoin cash a finales de septiembre; los pares BCH/BTC, BCH/USD y BCH/EUR. Bitstamp únicamente tiene bitcoin, Ripple, eth y Litecoin. Curioso que ahora metan BCH. Seguramente prevean un aumento grande de transacciones, ya que viven de ello.

https://www.bitstamp.net/article/bitcoin-cash-update/


----------



## juli (17 Sep 2017)

Apuesta del gremio. Qué cucos.

Twitter

No sé, pero lo de esta coin en el subsuelo - a un 50% de precio de salida...y con visos de suelo razonable, no de proceso de caída libre - pinta merendola privada de ballenas como pocas, no ?


----------



## Claudius (17 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ha sucedido algo curioso en Dash, las wallets han pasado de 370K a 340K en unas pocas horas... -30K.
> 
> Nunca había visto esto antes, no sé que clase de experimento están haciendo.
> 
> A ver si averiguamos el motivo real.



El link de esa métrica? 
Es que no entiendo a que os referís. ienso:

---------- Post added 17-sep-2017 at 16:34 ----------




juli dijo:


> Volvemos a algo ya hablado : Cuando se busquen Mnodes de la Red Evolution "por piezas" , no hará falta tener 1000 Dash para meterle la hostia del siglo al asunto, pues habrá quien , deseperadamente, las NECESITE. Son unos miles de Mnodes...no más...se pillaron los dedos con ese float.
> 
> Cuánto pagarías por las 64 Dash que te falten para tener una máquina activa en la mejor , o una de las mejores redes de pago mundial DEL IMPERIO ?
> 
> ...



A ver..., solo para inversores no especuladores, la hoja de ruta, es extensa, ámplia y muy diseccionada en fases ya que abarca muchos ámbitos.

En lo que respecta a como va a funcionar la segunda capa que proveen los MN, va a haber 2 categorías de MN los actuales 'estáticos' y otros 'dinámicos', los dinámicos van a nacer y morir de forma automática y autónoma seguramente con smart-contracts, estos dinámicos van a ser los que a Juli, por tener un Dash en 'cuenta corriente' dentro de Evolucion/Dashpay, recibas un interés como te da el banco, que si fuera ahora sería el 8% sobre 1 Dash.

Y si te compras con 1 Dash, una tv de 32'' pues otro le sustituya +- funcionaría así, pero aún queda 1 año para eso y se pueden modificar.

Otra cosa es que seguramente los MN puedan hacer más cosas además de InstandSend + PrivateSend + DAO, se me ocurre que hagan de capa Enterprise para servicios B2B con smart contracts.


----------



## juli (17 Sep 2017)

Al hilo de Dash y la imagen , practicamente en exclusiva, de ETH como proyecto prefabricado del Jran capital . Y que conste que yo no juzgo un ápice. Si en la guerra y el amor vale todo...para quejarse en los biznezzz, vamos...

En fin, que éste, hoy uno de los 40 mejores oradores del mundo según la propia promo del evento, es el pollo que decía por esas presentaciones pseudodomésticas de dios que dejó su empleo , con gran revuelo familiar, por los 800 pavos al mes que le ofrecía el tal Evan. / casualmente, otro líder de aspecto "inofensivo" tipo Buterin, Jihan, etc...una constante en el sector - El vividor perdonavidas Ver parece la excepción que confirma esa regla -/:




"Ryan Taylor es actualmente el *CEO de Dash Core*, liderando el crecimiento y desarrollo de la moneda numérica número uno para los pagos. Dash es una moneda digital innovadora que ofrece una serie de mejoras sobre Bitcoin, y es una opción de pago popular para los consumidores en línea, y en el punto de venta. Ryan es un *experto en la industria de pagos, con más de 15 años de experiencia en servicios financieros y tecnología*. Antes de Dash, *Ryan era un analista de fondos de cobertura que cubría una estabilidad global de inversiones de la industria de pagos para los fondos de capital privado y de mercado público de una firma de inversión de 20.000 millones de dólares con sede en Nueva York*. Posee una comprensión integral del panorama de pagos y de los impulsores del éxito dentro de la industria de pagos. Ryan *fue anteriormente socio asociado en la Oficina de Tecnología Empresarial de McKinsey & Company en Nueva York, donde sirvió a clientes ejecutivos senior de algunas de las instituciones financieras más grandes del mundo*, cubriendo una amplia variedad de temas de estrategia y tecnología. Ryan *tiene una Maestría en Administración de Empresas de Columbia Business School con una concentración en Finanzas y Economía, y una Licenciatura en Ciencias de la WP Carey School of Business en la Universidad Estatal de Arizona.*"


800 pavos. Este chico era el chollo padre de la ETT cañí más carroñera...ni un camareta marraquexí sin papeles, vamos... :ouch:

---------- Post added 17-sep-2017 at 16:49 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> El link de esa métrica?
> Es que no entiendo a que os referís. ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-sep-2017 at 16:34 ----------
> ...



Cojonuda info, Claudius...pero hay una vuelta de tuerca a la evolución natural de Shitland, que, en mi opinión, se considera menos de lo debido : El poder de una posición de mercado dominante . )00 y pico laaargos de los 1000 proyectos buscan aún su pica en Flandes...pero ojo,sobre una docenita o menos, ya han rabasado ese momentum...ahora sólo buscan meter el codo. Y desde luego, no solamente BTC.

En mi opinión, muchísimos tops evolucionarán , desde un mercado en absoluta ebullición, hacia objetivos absolutamente ignorados en sus roadmaps. Y Dash es el paradigma, creo, de savor faire ya no a la hora de ubicarse arriba en el momento justo, sino de jugarse un "semiórdago" en una más que arriesgada salida de escena...de la que seguramente y tras su labor intramuros, va a sacar oro puro en adelante, pues una vez arriba, lo que buscó , más que el propio top - de ahí que siempre me extrañe de lo que el personal asocia Dash al protagonismo y el arte en su promo-gestión, que yo no veo por ningún lado - fue desarrollar una base para una consolidación global al máximo nivel a medio y largo plazo.

Muestra de esas derivas , por ejemplo : La plataforma de GAME . Con E-sports, exchange, mil cards vinculadas, imagen de marca incluso desplazando a la original - G-Nation-..."pormenores" absolutamente obviados en sus proyecciones públicas anteriores.

Una posición dominante en un mercado en expansión es mear y que crezca una palmera. Y ese momento de negocio, irrepetible.


____________________________

y EDITO, tras releer tu post anterior :

"A ver..., solo para inversores no especuladores,* la hoja de ruta, es extensa, ámplia y muy diseccionada en fases ya que abarca muchos ámbitos*."

Exacto. Pero - a confirmar - , me da que con una base 200% hábil como pasarela de pagos global desde la que competir con cualquiera...que va caña y pinchotorti a que es lo que sale en claro de la conferencia londinense.

Hace meses , esbozando, ya comenté que el acierto de Dash sería "no esparcirse" y dominar un nicho con absoluta excelencia y actitud psychokiller, sin caer en el error de querer abarcar demasiado - que, viendo a ETH por el retrovisor, ha sido la elección de Bitcoin ahora mismo -. Y no me desdigo en absoluto. Desde ahí, ir expandiendo esa excelencia a todo lo demás ? Sin duda.

Pero el pie en la puerta de Dash...yo espero que vaya por ahí. Le permitirá crecer en lo importante e ir desmenuzando lo secundario según salga...pero marcando ya no su paso, sino posiblemente el ritmo del sector en su labor principal...y arrasando mercado.


----------



## Claudius (17 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> "Ryan Taylor es actualmente el *CEO de Dash Core*, liderando el crecimiento y desarrollo de la moneda numérica número uno para los pagos. Dash es una moneda digital innovadora que ofrece una serie de mejoras sobre Bitcoin, y es una opción de pago popular para los consumidores en línea, y en el punto de venta. Ryan es un *experto en la industria de pagos, con más de 15 años de experiencia en servicios financieros y tecnología*. Antes de Dash, *Ryan era un analista de fondos de cobertura que cubría una estabilidad global de inversiones de la industria de pagos para los fondos de capital privado y de mercado público de una firma de inversión de 20.000 millones de dólares con sede en Nueva York*. Posee una comprensión integral del panorama de pagos y de los impulsores del éxito dentro de la industria de pagos. Ryan *fue anteriormente socio asociado en la Oficina de Tecnología Empresarial de McKinsey & Company en Nueva York, donde sirvió a clientes ejecutivos senior de algunas de las instituciones financieras más grandes del mundo*, cubriendo una amplia variedad de temas de estrategia y tecnología. Ryan *tiene una Maestría en Administración de Empresas de Columbia Business School con una concentración en Finanzas y Economía, y una Licenciatura en Ciencias de la WP Carey School of Business en la Universidad Estatal de Arizona.*"



Efectivamente.  
Evan, con buen criterio anunció que se iba a dedicar a lo suyo lo técnico y por el perfil de Ryan que el se dedicara al financiero.

Ryan tiene *contactos*,(networking) fuera de cryptoworld, y no te quepa la menor duda, que cuando anunció hace meses con convencimiento que Dash va a llegar a 1000$ tengan hoja de ruta secreta como toda Corp. de futuros acuerdos estratégicos.
Y Ryan dejó todo por involucrarse con Dash al 100%

Y todo esté seguramente supeditado a que el FrontEnd (lo que ve un usuario) esté listo para funcionar: Evolution.

Hay que recordar siempre que Dash, es un producto basado en BC, no una BC para productos (Ethereum) sería Como TenX por ejemplo.

Solo que Dash, tiene su propia BC. Las comunidades pumperas suelen obviarla, y las crypto-anarkos la desprecian.

Pero lo que está claro, es que es la más enfocada a dar un producto al mundo real, basado en BC. 
Lo conseguirán? Quién sabe..
Lo que si se, es que tienen recursos de todo tipo, (rrhh, financieros, organigrama, comunidad como los de Fuenteovejuna-DAO) para hacerlo. 

Y el dinero ya no es un problema. 2M$ al mes..., esa potencia de fuego ya le gustarían a muchas StartUps no BC tenerlo.


----------



## juli (17 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Evan, con buen criterio anunció que se iba a dedicar a lo suyo lo técnico y por el perfil de Ryan que el se dedicara al financiero.
> 
> Ryan tiene *contactos*,(networking) fuera de cryptoworld, y no te quepa la menor duda, que cuando anunció hace meses con convencimiento que Dash va a llegar a 1000$ tengan hoja de ruta secreta como toda Corp. de futuros acuerdos estratégicos.
> ...



Jejeje...ok,ok... pero para 800 pavos que los paga una chocolatería de mi barrio, nope. 

Y por cierto...ya veremos donde acaba esa posición dominante en la que Dash se quiere instalar YA. Porque aunque tenga muy claro por dónde se va a consolidar , a expandir y a amarrar el mercado...a nadie le amrga un dulce / y con las tecnologías tangenciales tipo Sidechains en que tanto se insiste desde BTC , parece que da para mucho crear sin manosear el núcleo ni el leitmotiv principal ...y para una empresa dominante, aún en definicición de su producto principal , crecer en esas pareclas no implica , alcanzada cierta enjundia financiera, distraerse de nada y mucho menos aparcarlo : las cosas son tan sencillas como abrir los departamentos pertinentes y presupuestos ad hoc , que bien caminarán solos. Y volvemos a lo que te provee, con el simple piloto automático, una posición dominante en el mercado / a un banquito, a colocar sartenes y/o erigir auténticos holdings en seguros ó viajes, y en mercados ya trillados, no en tierra virgen...no creo que haya mucho más que decir, sólo mirar /.

Es como ETH , por ejemplo, de quien estratégicamente, tal vez ni Dash ni ningún proyecto global esté tan lejano. Y hablo de fondo, no de formas.

A ETH se la pelan sus tokens. Si mañana Aragon o Edgeless le son incómodos, o simplemente ve que trincan mucho...pues el que reparte, se lleva la mejor parte. A la puta calle más o menos sibilinamente y ya no mientras éstos migran , resetean, retoman clientela, etc...sino al día siguiente de un "desencuentro" , ETH de motu propio o enfundado en terceros, saca el Casino , Banco , aseguradora blockchain más total del mundo mundial y lo manda derechito al top a facturar t¡chopocientos milmkilos desde el minuto 1.

ETH no vende aplicaciones...vende una plataforma petada de ellas, que es lo que HOY obtiene de sus "hijas". Pero el único indie en esa estructura mastodóntica, es Buterin. Y Dash...puede hacer exactamente lo mismo. Crecer desde su estrategia central...hasta dónde, cuando aún no se sabe ni cuál va a ser exactaemnte su estrategia inmediata y principal, ya veremos.

Yo creo que este momento actual requiere centrarse...y éso, ha sido un acierto...pero el futuro, no. Todo lo contrario. Estamos viendo, en palco, nacer MONSTRUOS corporativos globales muchos de los cuales ni ellos mismos saben a donde les llevará la blockchain.

Palomitas.


----------



## impacto (17 Sep 2017)

más de medio millon de tokens MNE quemados por ahora en la ICO de artemine, más de la mitad del supply total circulante a dia de hoy de Minereum, esto da buena muestra del interes de los holders por una moneda, una moneda que durante meses no movio ni 20.000$ al dia, y cuando ha surgido una oportunidad para los holders de reorientar tu inversión, se mueven en un 2 dias 500.000, no de $ de tokens...
Gran noticia para el criptomundo, como siempre, bastante escondida  

Y con sus genesis, a producir que es gerundio, si saliese como pinta...



Los holders les tienen mucho mucho cariño a los proyectos en los que se meten.. es dificil que suelten los tokens... aunque no tengan ni puta idea de lo que es en realidad el proyecto o si los tokens en el futuro serviran para algo...


----------



## paketazo (17 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El link de esa métrica?
> Es que no entiendo a que os referís. ienso:
> .





No hay link, fíate de lo que te digo...lo miro todos los días junto con la cotización del BTC, Oro, €/$, Plata, y VIX...

:


----------



## sirpask (18 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ejem ^^
> AXA Is Using Ethereum's Blockchain for a New Flight Insurance Product - CoinDesk



Joder, les voy a tener que preguntar como se han atrevido a usar una BC que ocupa tanto y aumenta exponencialmente.... Seguro que podrian haber echo lo mismo con NXT/Ardor y mas barato.


----------



## juli (18 Sep 2017)

Dinero libre y memocrático. Meritocracia económica y vida más allá de los triles. Y yo tengo un tío en Graná.

Newbium

Aquí - en Shitland -no se mueve ni dios, reflejos y paralelismos que ni un tándem de natación sincronizada...el resto, ilusión óptica & espejismos. Esperemos que las inminentes actualizaciones de este otoño contemplen de una puta vez sacudirse influencias externas de sus respectivos proyectos y aspiren a poner sus bebés en pie, pues , como objetivo,cuesta horrores creerlo...porque el nirvana libegal antibankster del free money es un pastiche de cojones y un coto privado a merced unicamente de quienes drenan su odiado fiat sin pausa entre japonesas multicolor y serpentinas de mil roscas que no son sino un cagarro pincháo en un palo.

Quiero un proyecto ambicioso , hermético y alternativo, cojones ya. 

UNO.


----------



## Claudius (18 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y por cierto...ya veremos donde acaba esa posición dominante en la que Dash se quiere instalar YA. Porque aunque tenga muy claro por dónde se va a consolidar , a expandir y a amarrar el mercado...a nadie le amrga un dulce / y con las tecnologías tangenciales tipo Sidechains en que tanto se insiste desde BTC , parece que da para mucho crear sin manosear el núcleo ni el leitmotiv principal ...



Hombre, posición dominante..., lo dudo. Si tomamos a Dash como una empresa, y yo fuera su CEO, mi objetivo principal, sería tener cuota de mercado no crypto.
Y para ello, la única forma es minimizar al máximo la curva de aprendizaje de un usuario, que ni siquiera esté alfabetizado digitalmente, osea el perfil de usuarios que tienen móviles de <150eu y un whatsapp. 

Y eso se consigue con una app que haga confortable la experiencia de usuario.
Tus pivx wallet, tiene eso? Eth, tiene eso? btc tiene eso?
La respuesta es NO. Solo empresas de terceros proveen esa experiencia como Jaxx.

La antesala de Evolution: Dashpay, proporcionará esto: experiencia fácil de usar y permitirá funciones avanzadas incluyendo *cuentas conjuntas, cuentas de ahorro, cuentas de efectivo privadas y pagos recurrentes.*

De las cuales, comentaré brevemente (voy a pedir pasta a Dash de tanto hacerles reviews... en Español)

*Cuentas conjuntas:* Se me ocurre una Pyme española que venda por Internet
y tenga el jefe, y la dependienta, ambos podrán manejar la cuenta, y el jefe dará permisos a su empleada de que hacer con los fondos.

*Cuenta de ahorro:* Pudiéndo poner como te dije el otro día tus token en ese modo de 'aparcamiento' en el wallet Dashpay, y te darán el 8% (como una cuenta bancaria remunerada).

*Pagos recurrentes:* Todos los principios de mes, que me mande 1 Dash para darle la pagar a mi hijo que anda de Erasmus. 
:rolleye:






 :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (18 Sep 2017)

*New Wagerr branded Waves Lite wallet*


New Wagerr branded Waves Lite wallet


----------



## juli (18 Sep 2017)

Claudius, una posición dominante de mercado puede ser un nicho concreto perfectamente cerrado...y ya. La dominancia integral es una pérdida de tiempo , al menos para mí.

Y la usabilidad es una constante en internet desde hace 20 años, 30 ó 35 en los computers. Evidente...aunque en algunos interfaces, como el de Dash ó PIVX mo lo echo en falta precisamente...y doy por sentado que las mejoras que traigan serán integradas en esa clave / gran error de ETH, en mi opinión, aunque también hay que contar que apostaron por un producto más sofisticado y éso te puede dejar a pie cambiado con los usuarios rasos...también evidente - y esperemos que en vías de corrección inminente - /.

Que Dash está dotada para el rockandroll y lo va a estar mucho más no tiene mucha discusión, a mí no hace falta que me insistas en ello, ya me atrae per sé. El apunte inicial iba sólo a remarcar el - falso - monopolio que se asigna a ETH frente a la maquinaria indie del resto de opciones...cosa que no me creo, por muchos CEOs de relumbrón que cuelguen su vida y posición por 800 pavos :bla: ni campañas de negritos mandándose coins por su terminal a cuenta de embucharse 10 pavos con los que comerán una semana...a mí éso no me provoca ninguna asociación de ideas automática, ni me transmite espontaneidad. Ni lo maldigo ni lo alabo, simplemente lo veo un recurso deliberado como otro cualquiera.

Todo tiene su palique , sus sombras y sus estrategias...c´est tout. Lo que no me impide esperar mucho de Dash este otoño...y bien en la línea de lo que expones . En ese sentido, creo que los concétos son bastante claros para cualquiera.





edit : El 8% que comentas del "aparcamiento" viene a ser cerca o lo mismo de lo que produciría un Mnode actalmente, no ?

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 12:03 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> *New Wagerr branded Waves Lite wallet*
> 
> 
> New Wagerr branded Waves Lite wallet



Parece ser que en exchanges como Bittrex que la coin disponga de wallet propia es requisito indispensable para listarla, no ?


----------



## Claudius (18 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> edit : El 8% que comentas del "aparcamiento" viene a ser cerca o lo mismo de lo que produciría un Mnode actalmente, no ?




Así es, sería lel % de reward de un MN, al que esté en cada momento.


----------



## juli (18 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Así es, sería lel % de reward de un MN, al que esté en cada momento.



O lo que es lo mismo, con 150 Dash a esos tan cacareados 1000 pavos...mileurista. No pinta mal en el mundo de RBU que viene.

Qué sacarían los Mnodes que prestasen su servicio ? Sólo poder de voto ?


----------



## michinato (18 Sep 2017)

Continúa el aumento de la cantidad de ETH acumulada por el top 10000.

En los últimos 5 días han entrado en el top 250 nuevas direcciones con más de 1500 ETH y casi 1000 direcciones con más de 750 ETH.

Esto es una barbaridad. En el tiempo que llevo haciendo el seguimiento no se han visto estas cantidades ni de lejos. 


Mi impresión es que un montón de gente de gran poder adquisitivo han aprovechado la bajada para acumular ETH y ahora lo están retirando de exchanges hacia sus wallets privados.


ETH ha perdido en torno al 50% frente a BTC desde máximos. Por mi parte creo que tiene margen para subir y recuperar parte del camino perdido.


Como Metropolis salga sin problemas y en BTC empiece a haber dudas por nuevos hardforks, o movidas con mineros que se pasan a BCC, .... no vería nada raro que ETH haga un x2 frente a BTC, es decir, se pondría de nuevo donde estaba en junio. Con un x3 superaría a BTC.


----------



## paketazo (18 Sep 2017)

*Michinato* eso que comentas está pasando en varias coins del top 10, no solo ETH.

En esta bajada más que distribuir "era lo que yo pensaba", se ha aprovechado para acumular por los fuertes.

Los casos de ETH y Dash son de escándalo, incrementos del nucleo duro en 2 semanas de un 3%...parece poco, pero es una burrada con los números que se mueven.

Creo que seguimos en modo "acumulación"...ya dudo que haya distribución "al menos del top 10" en unos meses, pues pienso que esperan revalorizaciones desde aquí importantes con las news que están a caer.

Detalles como estos que comentas, son los buenos, los precios en el fondo son para "engañar" pardillos y endosarles o robarles...según convenga.

Sabeis que soy un tipo muy incrédulo en todo esto, pero que BTC despues de tanta y tanta mierda se resista a caer, es una gran pista para todos nosotros...y eso que a 100$ era tan caro que quién entrase se arruinaría fijo.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (18 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ...ETH ha perdido en torno al 50% frente a BTC desde máximos. Por mi parte creo que tiene margen para subir y recuperar parte del camino perdido.
> 
> 
> Como Metropolis salga sin problemas y en BTC empiece a haber dudas por nuevos hardforks, o movidas con mineros que se pasan a BCC, .... no vería nada raro que ETH haga un x2 frente a BTC, es decir, se pondría de nuevo donde estaba en junio. Con un x3 superaría a BTC.



Poco lo veo.

Yo espero MAFIA una vez asentado su producto . Que la cotización de Shitland sea una constante enmascarada a medio y largo plazo donde truños y genialidades pillan a igual tajada es una sinrazón ...y a proyectos con derroche de medios y la mano izquierda suficiente para influír en un establishment cada vez más alineado con la BC tech , como es el caso de ETH les tiene que rechinar especialmente. 

Buterin ya enseñó patita hace poco : "Las ICO son burbujón". 


Las BCs TOP tienen que empezar a marcar paquete- la famosa dominancia de mercado - , ya no es una cuestión de horizontes, sino de tarta actual / y cuando afloren sin caretas esos movimientos de capital de los que hablas , más /. Lo de que pille cualquier piojoso* , como ha sido durante todos estos años, seguro que tiene fecha de caducidad en los despachos pertinentes.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 13:18 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> ...Sabeis que soy un tipo muy incrédulo en todo esto, pero que BTC despues de tanta y tanta mierda se resista a caer, es una gran pista para todos nosotros...y eso que a 100$ era tan caro que quién entrase se arruinaría fijo.



Bueno...a mí la amenaza de su desactivación por los nexos hampones que se le han atribuído no me parece baladí, siempre me han parecido un hacha en al armario...y menos jugándose el cobre con el vecindaro de alacranes . Y esa carta solo se verá cuando toque y la disputa por en nº1 sea abierta...que hasta ahora, por mucho pique y manolismo del que hayamos tirado, no ha sido el caso.

Otro aspecto a considerar es hasta dónde Y CUÁNDO las actualizaciones de Dash & ETH se provean de ventajas...en espera de todo el alubión de aplicaciones de BTC que están en el horno, pero no se esperan de inmediato. Éso nos puede remitir al escenario de esta primavera , donde ambas disponían de imagen de marca y triunfos para posicionarse respecto a un Bitcoin pasivo. Y que , no olvidemos, fue de facto , la génesis de una Shitland COMPETENTE, donde el desprecio bitcoñero marca de la casa pasó a la historia.

Otra pueden ser las maniobras del establishment chino es de prever que apadrinando sus "huchas oficiales" , quicir, blockchains bendecidas.

Hay cosillas, eh ? ...Otoño hot, seguro.


----------



## davitin (18 Sep 2017)

Estoy intentando conectarme a bittrex desde una ip diferente a la habitual pero no me mandan el correo de verificacion a mi cuenta de email...a alguien mas le pasa?


----------



## Carlos T. (18 Sep 2017)

*Umbrella Coin y su nuevo modelo de seguros*

Las soluciones basadas en tecnología Blockchain abarcan de buen grado casi todos los ámbitos. Un ejemplo de ello es el sector de los seguros. Interesantes propuestas surgen que buscan dar soluciones creativas a una complejidad de situaciones que de manera convencional no han hallado una mejor vía de satisfacción de las necesidades de los usuarios. En esta ocasión hablaremos sobre Umbrella Coin, una propuesta que promete hacer mucho en bien de los usuarios de seguros.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## plus ultra (18 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Michinato* eso que comentas está pasando en varias coins del top 10, no solo ETH.
> 
> En esta bajada más que distribuir "era lo que yo pensaba", se ha aprovechado para acumular por los fuertes.
> 
> ...




Lo de ETH este otoño va a ser brutal,esa acumulación es solo una pista mas de todo lo que se rumerea y el que no ha cogido sitio ya,sera por que no ha querido por que pistas ha habido muchas una entre tantas es la de polo,me autocito en mensaje de unos dias:



plus ultra dijo:


> ZRX CVC OMG han sido las ultimas añadidas a POLONIEX todas de ETH por lo que parece su apuesta,POLO ha dejado de ser lo que era pero aun hoy son un gran exchange y quienes tienen detrás conocerán algo del mundillo incluso sus cloacas como se dice ,si a estos movimientos le sumamos lo que todos sabemos,que en estos meses en ETH van haber muchos rumores,noticias y subidas de vértigo,creo que es un buen momento para irse posicionando en ETH, y como siempre digo en modo especulativo,para ganar simplemente, que eso de mejor o peor proyecto ya queda a juicio de cada uno.


----------



## Bucanero (18 Sep 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy intentando conectarme a bittrex desde una ip diferente a la habitual pero no me mandan el correo de verificacion a mi cuenta de email...a alguien mas le pasa?




Estoy en las mismas pero también me pasa con coinbase y creo que el problema está en el lives.com. Al menos en mi caso. El caso es que mosquea.


----------



## juli (18 Sep 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> a todos los que hablais de eth. ¿el inminente cambio de pow a pos no os preocupa?
> 
> yo estoy minando ethereums y estoy con el corazón "encogio"



Pues qué tal si explicas tus preocupaciones ?


----------



## digipl (18 Sep 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> a todos los que hablais de eth. ¿el inminente cambio de pow a pos no os preocupa?



Ya puedes esperar sentado. Antes del 2019 no habrá ningún cambio y no me extrañaría nada que esa fecha se retrasase.


----------



## juli (18 Sep 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Ya puedes esperar sentado. Antes del 2019 no habrá ningún cambio y no me extrañaría nada que esa fecha se retrasase.



Me parece que algunos nos podíais iluminar bastante.


----------



## Divad (18 Sep 2017)

Vuelven las alegrías cuando todo se pone en verde :Baile::Aplauso:



sirpask dijo:


> Joder, les voy a tener que preguntar como se han atrevido a usar una BC que ocupa tanto y aumenta exponencialmente.... Seguro que podrian haber echo lo mismo con NXT/Ardor y mas barato.





wardenclyffe dijo:


> a todos los que hablais de eth. ¿el inminente cambio de pow a pos no os preocupa?
> 
> yo estoy minando ethereums y estoy con el corazón "encogio"



Igual la siguiente noticia os dejará más tranquilos
First Iteration of Ethereum Metropolis Hard Fork to Appear Monday

Más "listos" entran en criptolandia
IoT Evolution World Week in Review: Mitsubishi, Ericsson, Samsung

La Fundación Linux incorpora 18 nuevos miembros

DASH y ETH cada vez más unidas 8:

Estaría bien hacer un organigrama para visualizar mejor criptolandia :rolleye:

Los rusos se ponen las pilas
Cinco de las grandes universidades de Rusia empezarán a ofrecer cursos sobre criptomonedas

Buena pesca! :Baile:


----------



## digipl (18 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Me parece que algunos nos podíais iluminar bastante.



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS II


----------



## Bucanero (18 Sep 2017)

Bucanero dijo:


> Estoy en las mismas pero también me pasa con coinbase y creo que el problema está en el lives.com. Al menos en mi caso. El caso es que mosquea.



Me autocito para responder a davitin. El problema viene que hay problemas con outlook a nivel por lo menos europeo.

downdetector.es

Por cierto. Donde esta el Clapham. Si, se que a algunos os cae regular y a veces es un poco pesado pero reconozco que echo de menos algunas intervenciones de el. Espero este bien donde quiera que este. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Claudius (18 Sep 2017)

Bucanero dijo:


> Me autocito para responder a davitin. El problema viene que hay problemas con outlook a nivel por lo menos europeo.
> 
> downdetector.es
> 
> ...



No mientes a Bitelchus, uy! lo dije una vez, cawen el Bitelchus, agh! 2 veces.

Tranquilo volverá tal que así, como las oscuras golondrinas, en su burbuja-balcón su nido a colgar, cuando el suministro eléctrico se restablezca en Miami:
:XX:


----------



## Divad (18 Sep 2017)

Comienza en San Francisco tres días de globos sondas para aquellos que se gasten $3000 en la entrada
Disrupt SF 2017 | TechCrunch

Agenda:
Disrupt SF 2017 | TechCrunch

Seda fina estos días...

Subidón, subidón! :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Divad (18 Sep 2017)

Más globos sondas en Dublin:
Twitter
[youtube]8xy9ytWax5U[/youtube]
Blockchain For Good Hackathon at Accenture the Dock Tickets, Sat, 30 Sep 2017 at 8:00 AM | Eventbrite

Del 1 al 6 de Octubre en Barcelona
Twitter
[youtube]vjxnRaKmzCw[/youtube]
Home - IoT Solutions World Congress

Festival de chapas para todos ::


----------



## hoppe (18 Sep 2017)

Y en noviembre también convención de ETC en HongKong. Otoño calentito 

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 23:57 ----------




digipl dijo:


> Ya puedes esperar sentado. Antes del 2019 no habrá ningún cambio y no me extrañaría nada que esa fecha se retrasase.



Había leido por algún lado que la inminente actualización de Eth (Metrópolis)) precisamente aplaza el cambio a PoS al Q2 de 2018, aunque bueno, no lo saben ni ellos, todo es aplazable.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 00:03 ----------




wardenclyffe dijo:


> Basicamente me preocupe que en el supuesto dejar de minarse pase lo siguiente
> 
> Que el precio suba, o que el precio baje, en ambos casos acumulo y opero con los ethereums en plazos de dias-semanas, por lo que solo aguanto cuando se pega una ostia como la de la semana pasada, una vez que acumulo cierta cantidad lo estoy cambiando a fiat o comprando en cantidad muy moderada algunas shitcoins con intención de pegar un minipelotazo.
> 
> ...



Si haces números, verás que hay poca diferencia en minar Eth, ETC o zcash, prácticamente sacas lo mismo mensualmente. Dash olvídate si no usas Asic.

Yo voy cambiando la mina cada 2 o 3 meses, ahora la tengo en Eth. Y cuando instale las nuevas 10 GPUs que me acaban de llegar, con lo que ya tendré 21 trabajando, ya veré si las pongo todas a la misma moneda o hago 2 simultáneamente.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (19 Sep 2017)

Y ahora mismo es también el d10e en Kiev 

d10e - The Leading Conference On Decentralization


----------



## jorgitonew (19 Sep 2017)

Parece que nxt/ardor está empezando a despertar

My official - inoffical - announcement : Donau Universität Krems - Center for applied game studies - and Blockchain Cooperations with Jelurida (nxt/ardor) and Synereo (AMPS)

https://steemit.com/news/@alexpfeif...game-studies-and-blockchain-cooperations-with


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

Un poquito de lectura


This Giant Infographic Compares Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Other Major Cryptocurrencies


What is Bitcoin's Correlation With Other Financial Assets? - Signal Plot


----------



## enunrom (19 Sep 2017)

Bueno, ya se han vendido los 2500 millones de tokens de la pre_ICO de Bankera.
Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era
He podido comprar unas chapas a ultima hora, espero que nos den muchas alegrías con el tiempo.
Gracias a quien corresponda por poner aquí el aviso.
Saludos.


----------



## Divad (19 Sep 2017)

Novedades uraiden ^^
µRaiden: Micropayments for Ethereum


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

Para que siempre se tenga en mente..

Cómo el mayor mercado de bitcoins del mundo manipula los precios de la criptodivisa - economiahoy.mx


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Sep 2017)

Se vienen 10 dias importantes...apartir de mañana. Vamos a ver como se mueve esto!
-Modo neutral -


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

enunrom dijo:


> Bueno, ya se han vendido los 2500 millones de tokens de la pre_ICO de Bankera.
> Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era
> He podido comprar unas chapas a ultima hora, espero que nos den muchas alegrías con el tiempo.
> Gracias a quien corresponda por poner aquí el aviso.
> Saludos.



Si os fijáis, montaron chats de support en los idiomas, que más se han solicitado peticiones (filtrado por IP) y está el Español, me sorprende el Japonés por no ser UE aunque también aparece el Chino.

Ahora a por la ICO !!


----------



## DrJ (19 Sep 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Se vienen 10 dias importantes...apartir de mañana. Vamos a ver como se mueve esto!
> -Modo neutral -



¿Por qué predicen el fin del mundo para el próximo 23 de septiembre? - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

Como supongo que no te refieres a eso :: ¿ podrias explicar un poco para los más novatos ?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Sep 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> ¿Por qué predicen el fin del mundo para el próximo 23 de septiembre? - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias
> 
> Como supongo que no te refieres a eso :: ¿ podrias explicar un poco para los más novatos ?



Supongo que es porque de aquí al 30 cierran los exchanges chinos.


----------



## juli (19 Sep 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Se vienen 10 dias importantes...apartir de mañana. Vamos a ver como se mueve esto!
> -Modo neutral -



Algo más que Dash & ETH ???
_______________________________

Momento diástole de Jihan. / A éstas marejadas me refería el otro día, paketazo /.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Sep 2017)

Bitcoin Cash se mueve, se sabe algo?


----------



## paketazo (19 Sep 2017)

Bueno, como os dije lo malo, ahora os cuento lo bueno.

Despues de 4 meses y un montón de mails, e incluso amenazas por mi parte, me han vuelto a activar mi cuenta en Kraken, y allí siguen los fondos que tenía...pensaba que eran 10 Dash, pero eran 19...menuda memoria de pez.

Tened mucho cuidado con lo que dejais al amparo de terceros...a mi no me pillan en otra, solo lo "justísimo" si quiero tradear, y tras el tradeo para fuera de nuevo.

Por cierto a las BTC Cash ya les saco 100$ por unidad...a ver lo que dura.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Carlos T. (20 Sep 2017)

*BETSTREAK: Casino con seguridad blockchain*

Los casinos en línea también dan el siguiente paso en materia de adopción de tecnología blockchain. Tal es el caso de Betstreak, un casino en línea es traído por un equipo de profesionales de juegos de gran con una impresionante cartera de más de 10.000 horas de experiencia en la industria del juego en Asia.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Sep 2017)

En unos días empieza la preventa de HydroMiner. Esto no es algo para dar un pelotazo sino una oportunidad muy buena para obtener unos ingresos pasivos a largo plazo. Viene de la mano de dos hermanas austríacas que han montado rigs de minería al lado de centrales hidroeléctricas en los Alpes (modelo probado y funcionando), obteniendo energía limpia a un precio hasta un 85% inferior a la media. 

Pero no sólo el punto de vista ecologista es interesante, también tienen un plan bastante sólido para reinvertir parte de los beneficios de la minería en nuevo hardware, manteniendo la rentabilidad a largo plazo. Los beneficios netos calculados con la dificultad actual andan en torno al 80% anual, lo cual es realmente convincente en caso de poder mantenerse. 

Más información:
HydroMiner - Eco-Friendly Crypto Minining
https://www.hydrominer.org/wp-content/uploads/HydroMiner.pdf


----------



## juli (20 Sep 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> No chuta. Lleva asi toda la tarde. Es un bug:
> 
> Twitter
> Si ves tu saldo correcto en Neotracker.io es lo que importa.





juli dijo:


> Gracias. Es tranquilizador saber que va por ahí aunque la teoría sea clara, sí.
> 
> Por cierto, un par de cosas : Esas web wallets "propiedad" de la casa lo prácticas que pueden ser :fiufiu:: si te viene el supelintendente del paltido plohibiendo las cliptos , o un rumor sobre ello / póngase aquí un break parejo a gusto de cada cual - un bug malparío que tumbe el precio , un hackeo masivo, etc... - / . Corralito al canto y un par de días antipánico como quien no quiere la cosa . Un cliente oficial habla directamente con la blockchain...pero una web wallet...NO NECESARIAMENTE.
> 
> ...



*bmbnct* :

Hola forero.

Sigo con las coins en la blockchain, según el explorer...pero en la aplicación NEON, no salen. Neos & Gas = CERO.

El Gas "reclamable" coincide en los 2 sitios, con lo que:

1- hay Neos dentro que lo producen
2- Las cifras se actualizan.

Se te ha arreglado ya ? Esto es gravísimo. Algún otro usuario que pueda contrastar algo ?

*EDITO* : En el cliente oficial de Antshares no pasaba, doy fe y saqué la mayoría de Neo a tiempo, a dios gracias.
Alguien sabe importar las claves privadas en esa wallet y si puede hacerse siendo ya NEO - el viejo era Antshares, pero comparten blockchain ...La verdad es que vueltas ya le he dado...pero nada, no encuentro cómo importar claves privadas.

Se me hace rarísimo...pero no lo veo.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 19:21 ----------

Triggers anuncia oficialmente el viernes un colaborador en el proyecto según apuntan, relevante. Hasta han puesto en su web un crononómetro en cuenta atrás para ello, con un par. :fiufiu:

Parece que están de algún modo en algún tipo de foro, conferencias, etc...incluso son sponsor "Gold" . Y que entre los oradores hay gente de la Nasa y el ejército...también lo venden, faltaría piú.

Twitter

En fin, vendida de burra o no...está claro que se mueven y saben dónde...y pueden - y , en cualquier caso, supongo que cualquiera no sponsoriza eventos de este tipo ni con estos prendas -.

Su producto más cacareado en la web , son las smarts guns, que pueden ser desactivadas - si son robadas ...por delincuentes - evidente-, si se dejan en casa habiendo críos, etc -. Parece que sobre todo para organismos oficiales de control , una buena opción. Mucho que ofrecer a la castuza.

Resaltar también que en el team uno de los socios es un himbersor particular que ha estado en docenas de ICOs , por lo que sería normal tanto recurso / quema de coins, contactos, etc / de cara a la galería dada la experiencia del elemento...pero también que posiblemente alguien con esa labor permanente no vaya a enfrascarse en pastiches ni timos que afecten a su reputación en el sector.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 19:34 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Novedades uraiden ^^
> µRaiden: Micropayments for Ethereum



Mucha copla al alimón en ETH .

Esto en concreto, suena a maniobra ante la europresentación de la pasarela del Digital Cash , no ? 

Me pirro por ver la que monta Dash en Londres el lunes.


Spoiler



/Claudius ; Tengo "detergente" hasta en los gayumbos...si tú quieres tu busto, ya me puedes conseguir una gorra , una cami o un "argo"... - una cenuki con la Amandi, por ejemplo...paga el menda , con el móvil, off course - /


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Sep 2017)

Recién subido:

HydroMiner Tour, Interview, and Video - YouTube


----------



## Gian Gastone (20 Sep 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Recién subido:
> 
> HydroMiner Tour, Interview, and Video - YouTube



Minimum investment 50 ETH.:vomito:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Sep 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Minimum investment 50 ETH.:vomito:



En el presale sí, en el ICO no hay mínimo y también dan un 20% de descuento la primera semana.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> *bmbnct* :
> 
> Hola forero.
> 
> ...



Buenas,

¿Has probado con la ultima versión de Neon-Wallet (0.0.5)? Yo lo acabo de hacer y me aparece correctamente el saldo de los NEO y GAS.
Releases · CityOfZion/neon-wallet · GitHub

De todas formas, para la primera ICO de NEO que saldra el 8 de Octubre (ya no es posible apuntarse), estan preparando una nueva version de NEO - GUI Wallet (no NEON-Wallet); supongo que para que aparezca el token de "Red Pulse". Pego lo que han mandado a los que nos hemos suscrito:

"To participate in the RPX sale, individuals must use a new version of the NEO - GUI wallet developed by the official NEO Project team. The wallet will be released soon, and we will make another announcement when it is ready for download. Until then, you may keep your NEO tokens in any of the wallets listed at the neo.org/download website. However, to participate in the RPX sale, you must use the forthcoming new version of the NEO - GUI wallet. We will create a how-to video on how to transfer from your wallet to new NEO - GUI wallet and the RPX sale participation process in the coming weeks."


----------



## Divad (20 Sep 2017)

La inversión en minería la haré cuando criptolandia comience a funcionar, pues el valor de las chapas habrán entrado en la edad de oro y ya sería el momento de mover las chapas para seguir teniendo ingresos.


Una noticia en inglés... pero ni rastro en Español... 
Eleven Twitter accounts to stay up-to-date on blockchain - BBVA NEWS

Es una distracción perfecta para que Españistán siga siendo un país de putas, camareros y vacaciones para los turistas... aumentar la riqueza de cualquier español, incrementaría el precio de la estancia de cara al exterior... y esto pues... no hace mucha gracia ::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Sep 2017)

Novedades de Bancor:

Token Changer FAQ Discussion on Telegram : Bancor


----------



## Claudius (21 Sep 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> En el presale sí, en el ICO no hay mínimo y también dan un 20% de descuento la primera semana.



El tema de minar es complicado, hace años estuve en un proyecto similar en el Reino Unido en Btc y Eth, con minería en 'nube' de los pocos que hay legítimos, este no salía en los 'medios'.

Si te das cuenta en el vídeo, tienen GPU osea estarán minando supongo ETH, lo que implica que los rendimientos que den tienen fecha de caducidad por el PoS, ya lo comentó Vitalik.

Para crecer deberán diversificar y tener circuitería específica (ASIC) y minar cryptos 'Premium' y ya sabemos que de momento el hardware está monopolizado por Jihan, así que como la CEO no se vaya a China a camelarselo mejor que Mcafee, a la cola.


Yo lo veo una inversión de altísimo riesgo y más que solo permitan la entrada en ETH y el mínimo de 50 ETH, con eso levantas MN en PIVX, (MN+PoS). O en su defecto te posicionas en ETH y esperas la posible subida de ETH a ATH.

Pero la idea me gusta, para post-ico a ver como van.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El tema de minar es complicado, hace años estuve en un proyecto similar en el Reino Unido en Btc y Eth, con minería en 'nube' de los pocos que hay legítimos, este no salía en los 'medios'.
> 
> Si te das cuenta en el vídeo, tienen GPU osea estarán minando supongo ETH, lo que implica que los rendimientos que den tienen fecha de caducidad por el PoS, ya lo comentó Vitalik.
> 
> ...



A ver, de momento minan ETH, SIA y alguna más pero cuando se produzca el cambio a PoS es sencillo cambiar a otras coins, será por opciones. 

What Does HydroMiner Mine? - HydroMiner

Por otro lado ya han dicho en el Telegram que tienen algunos mineros ASIC (DASH) y piensan comprar más con lo que recauden para diversificar. 

En el tema de la minería tal como yo lo veo los factores determinantes son:
a) el precio de la energía: HydroMiner la tiene muy barata, quizá en algunos países sea aún más barata pero a costa de subvenciones estatales, inseguridad jurídica, hostilidad hacia el mundo cripto o todas a la vez (China)
b) el precio del hardware: cuando tienes unos cuantos millones disponibles los fabricantes te hacen precios especiales, además de ponerte en un lugar más privilegiado en la cadena de suministro

El que quiera entrar con menos de 50ETH puede esperar al ICO y en lugar de 25% de descuento tendrá sólo 20%, no es una diferencia muy grande.


----------



## juli (21 Sep 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Has probado con la ultima versión de Neon-Wallet (0.0.5)? Yo lo acabo de hacer y me aparece correctamente el saldo de los NEO y GAS.
> Releases · CityOfZion/neon-wallet · GitHub
> ...



OK, gracias.

Arreglado con esa nueva versión ...en linux. En windows no me la abría, creo que por los permisos / y no sé cambiarlos /.

Por lo visto, el 0.0.5 va mejor, para quien le interese.


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Recién subido:
> 
> HydroMiner Tour, Interview, and Video - YouTube



Yo entre tanto cable, tantas explicaciones y tanto rollazo, me quedo con la chavala morena...el resto para quién controle.

Suerte a los que os metais...por cierto, a parte de la chavala, el garito, los muebles y el orden que se ve, dejan bastante que desear si buscan inversión seria, pero bueno...otros empezaron en garajes más cutres.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (21 Sep 2017)

Malaysia Legalizing Bitcoin? Bank Negara Issuing Guidelines for Crypto

Como ya comenté el triángulo del Pácifico/Índico se posiciona fuerte.
Y la que se está preparando en Japón, con GMO al frente con la incursión en fabricación de ASIC de bajo nm (tamaño de circuitería).., a Jihan le va a salir por fin competencia del mayor rival de China.

Un resumen de la potencia de fuego de GMO ('Telefónica' de Japón) para que toméis consciencia:
Monedero GMO Bitcoin qué significa para el futuro de las operaciones de cambio


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2017)

Respecto a lo comentado por *Claudius* , pensad un instante "y os lo dice un indrédulo al 49%"

Si finalmente las plataformas Fiat/Crypto terminan por implementarse y extenderse, el siguiente paso será la "claudicación" bancaria y por consiguiente aceptación de depósitos/cuentas en crypto...

Una vez aceptado esto, que es plausible que en 5 años o antes lo veamos si continúa la escalada de adoptantes, el siguiente paso será la plataforma directa de inversión en derivados, bolsa, fondos...

llegados a este punto "yo no lo veo", pero tampoco veía muchas cosas que han sucedido ya, los no adoptantes que tuvieron 100 oportunidades de invertir como early adopters, serán ya adopter obligados.

Las consecuencias de esto, aun no son fáciles de asimilar...es como verse una mañana con una cara nueva que no reconoces.

Las divisas a nivel mundial dejarían de tener sentido...$, €, Yen, Yuan...¿para qué?

Lo que nos lleva al siguiente gran punto macro económico...¿como endeudamos a los estados?

Yo tengo la respuestas:

¡Q U E S E J O D A N!

Que se ganen las medallas y galones para que el ciudadano decida como y cuando financia un presupuesto determinado con sus fondos, *sus fondos*, no los estatales.

Como se puede hacer esto...¡imposible!

oh...wait...pero si por ejempo Dash ya financia a dia de hoy mediante votación sus propuestas públicas...y esto puede implementarse para todo un mercado crypto general.

Las cartas están sobre la mesa, creo que todos podemos ganar con esto...no hablo de pasta...que también...pero imaginad un mundo dónde tú decidas a donde sí y a dónde no va el dinero de tu trabajo, y cuanto te han de quitar, y como , y cuando.

No se pone en peligo ninguna institución necesaria "enseñanza, sanidad, pensiones..." simplemente se maximizaría su beneficio, y sacaríamos a muchas sabandijas que difuminan el monto presupuestario y se pierde en inutilidades que no llegan al servicio del ciudadano.

Démosle 5 años, y veremos si hay consenso ciudadano...que es quién decide, no los estados ni la banca...ellos o se unen o que sufran las consecuencias.

Un saludo


----------



## kokoliso1 (21 Sep 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Minimum investment 50 ETH.:vomito:



En unos días se abre la ICO normal sin límite mínimo.


----------



## juli (21 Sep 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> En unos días se abre la ICO normal sin límite mínimo.



Mucho ojo con las balas, que las altcoins de plata también son botín considerable...y la clave está en enlazar 2 zumbadas seguidas. Pero coin consolidad, es un tesoro, y no hay que soltarla al tuntún.

Lo de ICOs con mínimos de 15 verdes que está de modita no es malo...hay que mirarle a los ojos y no quedarse en la imresión inicial. Lo malo es palmar...aunque sea a 1 Ether por truño. 

Los ICOs valen para lo que valen / o valían / : Coins baratas , holdear un proyecto "con fundamento" aunque se muestre a rastaras en fases de su periplo inicial . Si no hay base para aplicar la paciencia debida, mejor no jugar a la lotería / y además, con el tsunami actual - y lo que viene - los bodrios se van a multiplicar hasta el infinito y más allá /.

_______________________

Por otro lado, ya tenemos productazo robinjudiano contra el imperio del mal...y viento en popa a toda media :

Algún Quijote se yergue contra el dominio bankster. Milonga en prime time en la massmedia global./ Los mismos llevan siglos dando por culo con el Gold y no había más que "Sí, buwana's" /...en fin... :bla:

Bitcoin: JPMorgan Chase boss Jamie Dimon faces market abuse report after his comments about bitcoin | City A.M.

A mí nada me indica que Shitland no sea precisamente la válvula de escape al delirio de papel y lo que aún queda de él...para que siga sin invandir los precios en el mundo real , cuestión clave de cara a que no se les vaya de las manos Zmbawe style...y finalmente, para acotarlo/nos: Do de pecho y Canto del cisne a la riqueza virtual...y cualquier identificación con mejor empresa se me antoja o demasiado ingenua...o demasiado poco. Desde luego no lo veo como remedio a ningún mal de los parias de la tierra, más ninguneados que nunca,...y aún menos cuando la pasta es su carburante.

Van a reciclar TODO el papel , no sólo los billetes, sin parar máquinas...y no sólo sin que nos quejemos, sino trincando vía fiscal las plusvis globales que ese reset genere. Guillotinas por mamadas...buen cambio, vive dios...si de tontos no tienen un pelo, los hijoputas...

En fin, todo ésto con la boquita pequeña y de refilón, pues el asunto es que ahora mismo, esto es galgopodenquismo en estado puro y lo que procede, amplificar por el máxmo exponente y transplatarlo al mundo real en beneficio patrimonial antes de que ambos se sincronicen. Por cierto, a la panda de escépticos-trollacos que anda suelta por esos hilos de dios : Cuanto menos te creas de ésto, más rápido has de entrar ...a los que van a dejar en pelotas, es a los del fiat. Pero bué...allá cada cual.

De cara al futuro, yo creo que si dejan las actualizaciones de Dash y ETH en free ride y no son demasiado malos con sus barridos marca de la casa hasta navidades, el regalito de moda en las chritsmas de Occidente serán las wallets papers con que Kondarra agració a su famili ...y se le olvidó patentar  . Y tras ésto, en 2018 , navajazos tras el becerro de Oro y todo el borreguerío, fiat en mano, en la buchaca.Chin pón.

Suerte y cabeza con éso. Y a ver si entre todos nos ayudamos con ello y rematams este 2017 al que aún le queda mucha tela. Si lo conseguimos, casi cualquiera de este hilo, en una u otra medida, tendrá pie firme para gobernarse en la delirante casaputas en que Shitland se va a convertir.


----------



## juli (21 Sep 2017)

DASH

+20% ETH, cumplido.
-100 Pavos BTC Cash, cumplido.
...a por el décimo ??? / de BTC /. Para la conderefencia del 24, todos los décimos tienen premio :: - no hablemos ya que lo cumpla antes de ella , que ésto se está poniendo.../.

1.- A ver si hay impás suficiente para chuparse un pump el lunes...y llegar a los arreonesprevios a las updates de ETH . 

2- A finales de Agosto, el primer gran hostón de BTC Cash...acabó co Dash en máximos. Ya hablamos de ello en su momento. Esta vez se ha repetido / Será BTC Cash la manera de comprarse esos masnternodes de que hablaba paketazo sinsoltar Bitcoins ??? - o tal vez simplemente, un huertito fértil, dada su escasez para conservar los réditos de los arreones de BTC Cash sin tener que marcarse pumps kilométricos que siembren su posicionamiento de pillados que se suban a los pumps y que holdeando no te sientas demasiado timado ? - /. En fin...chorra o no, la salida, tras un 15% a palo seco , de BTC Cash a Dash ha funcionado - y a ver si la tercera lo confirma -...ahora, a ver cómo se mantiene esa tendencia hasta la charla de London, donde no cabe otra que la mejor pirotecnia /.

Todo ello al hilo de la toma de posiciones que apuntaba creo que el forero plus ultra hace poco para este Otoño...y donde obviar a Dash capitalizándola en ETH, me parece muuucho dar por sentado - y mira que me llama ETH -.
GO DASH !!!

---------- Post added 21-sep-2017 at 23:45 ----------

edito al punto 2 de el trasvase que parece crearse en BTC Cash hacia Dash, porque tiene su miga y puede ser el copón. Ya hablamos en su día de el efecto PENDULAR de Shitland...y lo sufrimos/ordeñamos cada día a cuenta del planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto.

Para bitcoñeros forrados, es de creer que los Mnodes de Dash han estado baratos muuuucho tiempo - recuerdo nada menos que a Muyuu por este hilo sólo para FUDEAR Dash , hasta con algún churrivideo grotesco y "elogiando" los huevos que tenían los holders de semejante truño y bloblobló...ése día supe que los Dash soltados, a cuentagotas -. Pues si los Mnodes ha habido tiempo de sobra y precios de risa...los arreones de Dash pueden ser minas - ya no bitcoñeras, sino Jihaneras - para el hostión definitivo que consolide a BTC Cash por encima de los mil pavos, por ejemplo, cuando se haya subido "compensadamente" hasta cerca . Un Dash en FOMO desbocado puede ser un x2 ó x3 mínimo...a las minas sembradas , que una vez devueltas a BTC Cash, se marcarían un 2demún en toda regla / cojondo por ejemplo si se respaldara con algún apunte de roadmap medio-definido de una vez , un apoyo chino a la blockchain,...algo concreto que termine con la inhibición de un proyecto que ha triplicado en pasta a Dash y ETH ,por ejemplo...y ni ha empatado con el Tudelano, vamos...only Marujeos / que no parece ser el destino al que está llamada la sucesora "purista" del santo grial de Shitland /.

Con éso, podrían consolidar - y en 2 putos telediarios como quien dice - una pasarela global de pagos trallera y por encima de los 1000 pavos, cual coin con el máxmo de galones y trayectoria. Un operación cojonuda y bien acorde a las arquitecturas malabarísticas que se podrían esperar de los artistas que encabazaban la "galerna" en Bitcoin.

Al loro, pues, y mucho...que esa pastuki igual es " de Huelva".


----------



## juli (22 Sep 2017)

Ya hablamos que enarbolar la bandera del fair play iba a ser cosa jugosa . Y como el primer paso de la regulación es la prohibición...tras los "morritos" chinos, son de esperar actitudes "democráticas" como contrapeso del Mundo Libre ...cuchillo y tenedor en ristre, faltaría piú... 

En fin, mientras no haya imposiciones fiscales AL PATRIMONIO de emergencia en la UE y sus variopinto panorama impositivo..al lorito con movimientos de cash hasta el 1 de Enero...y ya ahí, hay 183 días para , debidamente asesorados, sopesar pros y contras de las obligaciones fiscales de cada cual, incluso con la nada despreciable opción de cambiar de agencia tributaria , si ello conviniese para poder cumplir obligaciones sin poner vida y bienes patas arriba.

Pero bueno...que como champiñones podemos esperar a los garantes de nuestro bienestar, qué duda cabe...

Palomitas.

Can SAFTs Create a Self-Regulated Cryptocurrency Market?


----------



## Claudius (22 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> oh...wait...pero si por ejempo Dash ya financia a dia de hoy mediante votación sus propuestas públicas...y esto puede implementarse para todo un mercado crypto general.



Existen más DAO, 

_El objetivo clave de un DAO es la *creación o producción de valor*, y para que esto ocurra, *es necesario que exista un vínculo específico entre las acciones de los usuarios y los efectos resultantes de esas acciones sobre el valor global para la organización* , simbolizada por el valor de la criptomoneda que la subyace.
_

an-operational-framework-for-decentralized-autonomous-organizations

El DAO de Dash, no es ecuaníme, le falta evolucionar a un 'DAO 2.0' con muchas características, que no se han abordado y deberían.., pero es un DAO que cumple con la definición y es el más destacado en funcionamiento.


----------



## Claudius (22 Sep 2017)

Dash : 4552 masternodes
Cost to setup a masternode : $346,010 per masternode
Cost of Sybil Attack : $346,010 x 4552 = $1,575,037,520
Network Strength on itself : Strong
Network Strength against Sybil Attack : Very Strong

_*Note : There is currently not enough Dash circulating around to even try a Sybil Attack*_

Me pareció curiosa esta última frase.


----------



## juli (22 Sep 2017)

Hasta el lunes....todos los decimos tienen premio ? ( ienso: )








Spoiler


----------



## juli (23 Sep 2017)

Una demo del zercoin de PIVX en la tesnet.

Hay subtítulos en castellano.

/ *michinato* : Más allá de que chute o no, que es una prueba...el interface no parece muy complicado - no sé si me equivoqué, pero es lo que percibí de tus comentarios sobre implementar zerocoin en PIVX, que llevaría excsiva carga "de configuración" privatizar los envíos por ese método - ...bueno no sé a ver qué te parece y si coincide con lo que esperabas - a falta de la puesta a punto, claro...la usabilidad parece razonable - /.

[youtube]igPRVNxS2OI[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (23 Sep 2017)

Si DASH te parece caro... Siempre quedará TenX




> Dr. Julian Hosp‏
> @julianhosp
> Seguir
> Más
> For those of you that have a @tenxwallet card already, you know what this picture might mean and for those that haven't, be excited


----------



## Divad (23 Sep 2017)

Actualizaciones de bancor
Bancor Progress Update
List of all known projects committed to using Bancor protocol : Bancor
Jaxx announces addition of Bancor Network to wallet : Bancor

@Paketazo: Estoy contigo en que se jodan las garrapatas, pero hay que poner nuestro grano de arena y OBLIGAR a que la sociedad entre en el nuevo juego. Cuantos más apoyen el nuevo juego, más posibilidades tendremos de que se marchen sin que tengan que dejar a gran parte de la población arruinada mendigando una RBU.

Roger Ver Joins Other Libertarians In Announcing a New Nation

Ya se podría quedar con Españistán, está quebrada y con solo dar las instrucciones para entrar en #blockchain la sociedad dejaría de seguir las leyes impuestas, pues las CHAPAS (DINERO) MANDAN ::fiufiu::rolleye::Baile:

Buen finde!


----------



## juli (23 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> ...Cuantos más apoyen el nuevo juego, más posibilidades tendremos de que se marchen sin que tengan que dejar a gran parte de la población arruinada mendigando una RBU.
> 
> Roger Ver Joins Other Libertarians In Announcing a New Nation ...



La RBU es la que van a implantar precisamente a cuenta de la pasta-bit...y haciendo de los parias auténtico ganado. Otra cosa es que trinques antes - o invites a que otros lo hagan...y delicadísima cuestión de cualeuier modo - , saltes del tren en marcha...o te metas en el vagón del tal Ver...que ésa es otra.

Antes le dejo mi hucha del cerdito a Rajoy o hasta al DIoni, fíjate lo que te digo. Menudo sacamuelas.


----------



## Divad (23 Sep 2017)

No tienes que ceder nada Juli, solo cambiar los euros que tengas por chapas.

Los listos están empeñados en que Españistán siga siendo de camareros, putas y guiris de fiesta los 365 días del año.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hasta el lunes....todos los decimos tienen premio ? ( ienso: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, ¿qué tiene Dash de especial? No estoy puesto en esta crypto y si hay un buen proyecto me gustaría invertir un poco. ¿Va a tener alguna actualización relevante?


----------



## paketazo (23 Sep 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hola, ¿qué tiene Dash de especial? No estoy puesto en esta crypto y si hay un buen proyecto me gustaría invertir un poco. ¿Va a tener alguna actualización relevante?



Dash Official Website | Dash Crypto Currency &mdash; Dash


GitHub - dashpay/dash-roadmap: Official Dash-CORE Roadmap


DASH Evolution Coming Out June 2018?!?! (Digital Cash Cryptocurrency) - YouTube


----------



## Claudius (23 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hasta el lunes....todos los decimos tienen premio ? ( ienso: )



Se van a hacer dos anuncios 'importantes' mañana, aprovechando las conferencias.

FakeNews:

1) Tesla, actualiza software y dispondrán de un wallet de Dash, para según se viaja poder hacer compras cuando se va en modo autopilot en Amazon a través de Bitcart.

2) AirBnB implementa Dash y otras n cryptodivisas como sistema de pago

 )


----------



## juli (23 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Se van a hacer dos anuncios 'importantes' mañana, aprovechando las conferencias.
> 
> FakeNews:
> 
> ...



Bueno...la verdad es que en Consensus el único consenso que hubo fue ése. Salvo por parte de Zcash, habitante desde aquella del criptOlimpo...y la chicuelina impresentable de Monero , que , curiosamente y pese a compartir cierto aura "marginal" en el sector , demostraron saber perfectamente ante decenas de competidores cómo funcionan esas cosas. Por cosas como esas . y movimientos promocionales absolutamente irrelevantes , me extraña tanto que frecuentemente se resalte el marketing de Dash como valor fundamental de ese proyecto, ya que para mí en ese aspecto no aportan nada de valía - el único gesto, pasado el tiempo, con cierto impacto fue ver a uno de los Baldwing  meterse un triple en un vídeo...y hablamos de algo de un calado absolutamente menor...pero sí, con fundamento -.

Desde luego, y conociendo un evento como ése , la puesta de largo a su proyecto fuera de USA físicamente, y con meses de antelación , no haber guardado un "papel de regalo" adecuado a ese momento - con el que acompañar una puesta en escena y apertura de ventanas sólida , brillante y capaz, para la que les creo infinitamente mejor dotados - sería la enésima prueba, en mi opinión, de un marketing de segunda B que no está a la altura del producto que ofrecen ni de la magnitud - cuentolecherista , a poco que "rasques"- de sus remendas posibilidades/aspiraciones comerciales. E insisto, para un evento puntual con las connotaciones de éste y disponiendo del tiempo preciso para acordar que algún colaborador de enjundia de los que sin duda están frecuentando acceda a algún gesto - que por cierto, tenerlo con Dash HOY no sería igual que con los 4 advenidizos que lo petaban en Marzo - yo lo vería decepcionante.

EL resultado , aún consiguiendo mucho bueno que presentar, es simple : Puedes montar un acontecimiento gremial para iniciados... o un flash para cualquiera desde el que endiñarle un producto comercial de primer orden en el justo momento de eclosión del sector y de enorme curiosidad del consumidor profano. O lo que es lo mismo, elegir , en un producto de consumo masivo, posicionarte ante quienes ya te conocen...o ante el gran público , y con unos argumentos de infarto ad hoc - que sí que doy por sentado -.

Y no hay color.

Es más, yo no reduciría el guiño oportuno a una noticia que trascendiera el sector...sino tamién un/una presentador/a de idéntico gancho...que para un rato,son 4 chavos . / Aunque visto lo visto...me creo cualquier cosa - ojo, que se espabilen en ese aspecto, obvio... también. De hecho, es lo que la lógica más elemental me hace esperar -/.


----------



## taichi (23 Sep 2017)

Bienvenido Clapham2, se te echaba de menos en el criptomundo


----------



## Divad (23 Sep 2017)

Una opinión para quien la quiera leer y compartir 



Spoiler






> Con el tiempo te das cuenta que *el poder de la democracia reside en el dinero que tiene cada uno*. Dejarlo en el banco (amigo de los ladrones) es estar apoyándoles hagan lo que hagan. Después uno no debe de quejarse del cachondeo que han creado si usan de excusa el independentismo catalán como causante de la "quiebra" de Españistán...
> 
> Tampoco sirve de nada guardándolo en el bancolchón... pues sigues apoyando a la banda de ladrones.
> 
> ...



[URL="https://www.facebook.com/DLN.86/posts/10214269392988299?notif_t=like&notif_id=1506188618872719"]Fuente: dln

Un saludo a los compis del CNI! :Baile:[/URL]


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Sep 2017)

cada día que pasa tengo más claro que zoin es el futuro.... va a reemplazar a bitcoin...

421 usuarios en su slack y subiendo


----------



## vpsn (24 Sep 2017)

Esto esta muerto por el tema china,si hay noticia buena subidon, sino habra que esperar una buena temporada, esperar a que el.mercado digiera que se va a perder mucha liquidez de china.


----------



## juli (24 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Esto esta muerto por el tema china,si hay noticia buena subidon, sino habra que esperar una buena temporada, esperar a que el.mercado digiera que se va a perder mucha liquidez de china.



De muerto nada...de hecho, el peligro de muerte es China y administraciones de ese tipo que puedan degollar por lo sano sin límite a sus medidas.

Y liquidez hay de sobra. Para que el markecap baje un 30% , los barridos engullen ese 20...más un 3,4, ó 5 % x 20 veces en cada rebote durante e dump...con lo que :

1- El fiat engullido es el triple.
2- Liquidez, entra a paladas.

Y son, precisamente , medidas de la notoriedad mediática de las que genera china las que pueden atrancar esa disposición de liquidez hacia Shitland. Aunque...

1- Igualmente podrían hacerlo al alza cuando convenga.
2- Un apartheid efectivo - que ni por el forro me creo - , dejaría un escenario decididamente pro-blockchain en Occidente.
2- Llega una vía de drenaje con las nuevas tarjetas que es una gran incógnita, pero pueden acentuar esa tendencia bajista. Una putada que no hayan esperado a Enero con éso.

A favor, tenemos actualizaciones en ETH & Dash / o liturgias de ellas, veremos hasta dónde hay movimiento y hasta dónde pasteleo / ...y una inflación soterrada en el sistema , que no sabe dónde meter su descomunal papelada sin que el chiringo se les vaya de las manos y el tsunami de confetti se les vuelque al mundo real. Tienes varios hilos en el foro ahora mismo elucubrando sobre dónde van a colocar los banksters ese excedente de papel : La solución, la misma a las que los gurús de turno se negaban en 2008 : Andy & Lucas son tus hamijos...y Shitland, tu casa. 

De todos modos, hay muchos factores como para reducirlo a 2 y más cuando a los chinos les va más la pasta gratis y el casino que a un tonto un lápiz. Personalmente, creo que Shitland va a actuar de descompresor a la papelada global y lo que no van a hacer es comerse ese recurso en 2 días, pues con una gestión de los tempos alcista pero compensada, tendrían sus bolsitas controladas...tanto en el crecimiento como en la pausa debidas, lo que es una válvula de escape a la olla express de los bancos centrales mágica e indispensable ...y como tal, y no como la opción friki en la que se ha encajado hasta ahora, irá adquiriendo portagonismo y su necesaro lugar bajo el sol dentro el trile global.

El fiat se drena en Shitland a los bolsillos debidos...pero Shitland drena la impresora de igual modo. La clave aquí es acertar en la gestión de esa asincronía...no "descubrir" monedas, éso es una memez al alcance de cualquiera. Y para mí, insisto... lo de las cards, salvo que este otoño la entrada de fiat a Shitland empiece a crecer exponencialmente y mitigue el drenaje de particulares por esa vía, me parece precipitado...pero bueno...también supongo que la Castuza no va a reventar a polvos una muñeca hinchable tan práctica Y NECESARIA en 2 patadas.

Eso sí, creo que ya va siendo hora , y este otoño se confirmará o no, de mirar hacia las criptos no como un tema aleatorio y menor y empezar a entender Shitland como un factor estratégico de primerísimo orden en el chanchullo global - dada su elasticidad, yo diría que el principal tras la mismísima impresora, pero vamos viendo, que hablar es muy fácil -. A ver si la lumínica ortodoxia foril deja de mirar al puto dedo...y lanzar un trillón de posts e hilos con la enésima tertulia en loop de pomperos trasnochados, que llevamos asínnn desde 2008...

FUE en tejemanejes...y el que quiera verlo, en el morro lo tiene. La impresora no va a parar...ni Mad Max, ni colapso , ni poyas en vinagre.

Palomitas.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (24 Sep 2017)

Maestro Caphlam y que opina de denarius? Parece virgen también


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2017)

estaba escuchando la conferencia de Dash:

Twitch

1st Annual Dash Conference: London Keynote LIVE! - YouTube 

Y me ha llamado la atención el montón de usuarios coreanos que están entrando a comentar "en coreano"...por eso se delatan.

Pensaba que los movimientos del exchanger Bithumb eran un poco exagerados, pero parece que hay un interés real sobre el tema cryptocoin en general en aquel pequeño país.

Por lo demás comentar que a esta hora se han acercado a la charla virtualmente más de 5500 usuarios, algo que no esperaba...contaba que como mucho 500...pero parece que había expectativas.

Veremos en los resúmenes de la semana lo que se ha sacado en claro...yo con mi inglés, no me da para concentrarme más de 5 minutos seguidos.

Un saludo y buen domingo.


----------



## Claudius (24 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> estaba escuchando la conferencia de Dash:
> 
> Y me ha llamado la atención el montón de usuarios coreanos que están entrando a comentar "en coreano"...por eso se delatan.
> 
> Pensaba que los movimientos del exchanger Bithumb eran un poco exagerados, pero parece que hay un interés real sobre el tema cryptocoin en general en aquel pequeño país.



El evento está lleno más de 500 personas, que han pagado por estar allí (ojo!).
Los Koreanos y nipones van a coger el relevo de los chinos, así como las cuentas chinas de ballenas, cachalotes, delfines, migradas a Korea y Japón así que sin problemas.
FUD de narices, para tocar las cotizaciones. 

Evolution es un nombre clave para una serie de despliegues lo que lleva a que
Evolution = Plataforma en lugar de producto, el producto wallet sería el Dashpay 

La gobernanza de Dash, de la que ya se ha comentado en el hilo, hace que el 10% de la recompensa de bloque se invierta íntegramente en hacer crecer la comunidad de Dash.

Con la universidad de Arizona están 'sembrando' para conseguir 'fuerza de trabajo' (habilidades, talentos) osea están formándoles (muy importante) para 2 años vista.
A ver por la tarde.


----------



## Esse est deus (24 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> De muerto nada...de hecho, el peligro de muerte es China y administraciones de ese tipo que puedan degollar por lo sano sin límite a sus medidas.
> 
> Y liquidez hay de sobra. Para que el markecap baje un 30% , los barridos engullen ese 20...más un 3,4, ó 5 % x 20 veces en cada rebote durante e dump...con lo que :
> 
> ...



El colapso llegará, pero es otro cantar. Y más pronto que tarde. Aunque quizás no como lo esperamos, desde luego no a la malthusiana. 

Desconozco los corrillos donde se toman decisiones de primer orden, solamente que a base de años y dar con lecturas adecuadas (que pocos libros no se caen de mis manos ya) entiendes como el símbolo de riqueza se confunde con riqueza en la caverna platónica y como lo que cuenta en este sainete es el ciclo largo. En todo esto aparece Sakamoto del subsuelo de la Internet y genera, casi a lo tonto, un nuevo espacio. Si es cuestión de un genio idealista o es un gazapo de la hermandad oscura, nadie lo sabe. En el anonimato trabaja la luz y la sombra. 

Lo que voy teniendo claro, con mis reservas eternas desde 2010 cuando se me ocurrió comprar un puñado de bitcoins, es que criptolandia es ya un espacio geopolítico y económico asumido y querido, eso sí, desde ángulos muy distintos. Unos para atacar al dolar, otros para protegerlo, otros para protegerse de la debacle del dolar y preparar el éxodo, otros para otras. Lo que está claro es que nunca había habido una herramienta tan perfecta para crear y absorber fiat y contenerlo como la cadena de bloques. acumulación, distribución más contención. No es una amenaza para el fiat como ya nos vamos dando cuenta, más bien, un refugio de capital flexible y constante, y porque sí, sin fundamentales ni hostias, porque los demiurgos del fiat han decidido que ahí y punto, sino sería una cosa residual y sin capitalizar. Además es una tecnología que llegará a ser práctica, firme, popular. 

No creo que hubiese llegado tan lejos, por mucho ingenio que haya a bordo, esta esquina financiera, con 4 aventajados y su comunidad. He conocido experiencias de monedas locales y sé hasta donde llegan. Esto no es altermundismo aunque una porción de esta tarta sean altermundisntas. Ni son esos altermundistas los que han capitalizado este mercado. Su marketcap nació en la era de la QE, con el ciclo del banca comercial muerto, la preeminencia de los bancos centrales, de la rotura de la Ley Glass-Steagall, en fin...


----------



## Esse est deus (24 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cada día que pasa tengo más claro que zoin es el futuro.... va a reemplazar a bitcoin...
> 
> 421 usuarios en su slack y subiendo



Jod... algo me pasa con esta moneda. No hay nada racional que me diga que puede llegar a ser algo importante pero apuesto por ella. Pregunto y me pregunto, leo por aquí y por allá, pero racionalmente no lo veo claro, es solamente puro instinto de que hay algo o alguien en ella que la puede hacer volar. Está barata, sí, un par de subidones que doblan y caen. 

Tengo posiciones fuertes en ZOIN, dentro de que de la mierda compro poco y a poca porción, pero voy con ánimo de comprar más, no sé porque, no quedarme de tenedor como en otras, algo me lo pide el cuerpo, y ese algo, a veces es intuición brillante y a veces un chispazo mental que no conduce a nada. No sé si la judiada está detrás, lo de ZOIN/ZION que soltó Clapham no sé si es un exabrupto o no es tan baladí ¿pero rescatar una moneda pudiendo crear otra de cero? ¿o no es un rescate, el aparente rescate es cortina de humo?

De ahí a que va a reemplazar al bitcoin hay un salto inmenso, es atrevimiento de anatema, ya nos dirás como tanto...

Salud


----------



## juli (24 Sep 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> El colapso llegará, pero es otro cantar. Y más pronto que tarde. Aunque quizás no como lo esperamos, desde luego no a la malthu...



Pues yo no veo colapso. Veo que se acentúa la concentración de capital...y Shitland lo hace aún más...pero tira en 2 direcciones :

1- La salida a FIAT y vuelta a empezar, que equipara el Jran capital a los early tech adopters , peaje necesario para unla correcta expansión de algo complicado y que dota de un loop alcista al fiat. Las subidas exponenciales ya no están en boga en el top , la solidez de los proyectos consolida el crceimiento...pero lo suaviza. Quien entre a recrear los históricos 2demún , que, para júbilo óptico del ersonal se siguen dando en e ranking, tiene un ratio desfavorable descomunal...y los nuevos proyectos involucrados en esas volatilidades las tienen en igual medida en sentido contrario...con una salvedad : Todo lo que sube, baja...pero no al revés. Y la mayoría de quien quiera provocar ese ritmo en su patrimonio desde cero, se quedará en un rincón en busca el pump perdido , pues ello proviene del planteamiento caníbal de Sakamoto y la naturaleza extractiva de las criptos.

El asunto es que , a principio de etse año, cuanto más sólido fuese un proyecto, más alcista era...y ahora lo que zumba son espejismos creados ad hoc, cuando no directamente muñecas hinchables que buscan revalorizar blue chips en Fiat sin engordar ninún vecino de relevancia.

Con lo que el Jran capital tiene una postura muy clara : Buscar un rendimiento considerablemente alto sin jugar a la ruleta rusa...y su proporción en el pastel fiat global será cada vez máyor. Simple.

Y es simple porque no hay que buscar grandes argumentos políticos ni económicos en los derroteros de la aldea global. Y no hay que hacerlo porque sencillamente los tecnócratas han cedido el bastón de mando a los mangantes. Y éstos, en sus limitaciones, encontrarán unas claves infinitamente más elementales a sus intereses. Y también simple...y descarnado...pero es así. La única excelencia ténica que requerá el criptoloop se daba en base a la imlantación de un sistema COMPLICADO. Una vez implantado...el loop trilero es simple.


2- La segunda no es realmente una dirección, sino el cotrapeso a la intensificación de la misma de siempre , la extractiva y acaparadora de riqueza real : La orgía de riqueza IRREAL, que no lleva a otro sitio que a n keynesiano café para todos quese impone en todo el globo - amplificado en cuanto a su orientación popular, pese a que únicamente se realiza con las migajas del trile, pero que aderezado con la demaogia y promoción debidas , será suficiente para enjaular y satisfacer al grueso de la plebe...y acallar con ello a los disidentes, los úncos que osarán jugarse el doble o nada de su RBU - otra Andy&lucasada despreciada hasta el hastío hace media docena de años - cuando vean que la riqueza real será sencillamente un coto exclusivo y hermético de un mínimo de la población mundial - .

Para mí, clarinete...y cada paso, cada uno desde hace 10 años, progresa a velocidad de crucero entre debates austríacos , metaleros, o geopolítcos...que no son sino otro dedo apuntando al que no hay que mirar...pues lo único que interesa es que "el colapso, son los padres" , certeza a la que no dejarán llegar al borreguerío antes de consolidarla debidamene y amarrarla con alambe espino a triple vuelta.

End off topic por mis partes...y mis disculpas por haber abierto la lata.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> estaba escuchando la conferencia de Dash:
> 
> Twitch
> 
> ...



Al final compraré por vuestra culpa...


----------



## Esse est deus (24 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Much@s piensan que el clapham es anti-cryptiano . Es verdad que el cryptotulipan NO ES kosher , pero que mas da ...estamos en el siglo XXI . Que diria Moises y Abraham del nuevo Israel ...
> El mundo evoluciona . Ahora no nos morimos a los 35 anos como la plebe de Roma o a los 45 como los mineros ingleses del siglo XIX ...
> El mundo ha cambiado , y lo que antes valia , ya no vale .
> Pretender usar viejas recetas para solucionar nuevos problemas es un error
> ...



Tienes tus eternas reservas, justas y lógicas, como todos. Es nuevo, es semi-disruptivo, es alegal, tiene implicaciones globales, está entre el ser y no ser.

El criptouniverso claro que no se expande por los muchos, como siempre, serán los pocos, la cuestión es quién son esos pocos, según quienes sean, el criptouniverso se institucionalizará o no. La contabilidad bulgara que tan bien expresas es el el coeficiente de caja de código abierto (el derecho de señoreaje también es para los pocos, como toda la vida de Dios). ¿Si el banco tiene 2 balances, cuántos balaces tiene una ICO, se reflejan, se anulan, se integran, se rechazan, se complementan? Pero no obviemos que las criptos son el hijo mestizo del fiat y del oro. Un progenitor o ambos es judio, si el progenitor es el vientre, es kosher puro, si no lo es, no será judio, pero tendrá padre judio. 

El problema estriba en que al niño de momento se le valora en que se parece al padre o la madre y a uno de ellos se le referencia, pero el niño está condenado a ser distinto a los padres. Por eso hoy es valo de valor, símbolo de simbolo, y mañana veremos. Comparto gran parte de lo que reflexionas pero no que las cripto sean tecnologías, son solo contratos mercantiles escritos en lenguaje de programación. No me atrevo a decir que es código mercantil (pirata) solo por prudencia. 

Esta esquina no atiende a fundamentales al igual que la QE no atiende a fundamentales. Solamente se la ceba y receba, como se alimenta a un hijo. Una startup si es rentable no es una startup, es un sumidero de inversión hasta que se independice. El dinero y las estafas se alimentan con dinero. 

La extensión/popularización final será un "hágase" o no será, y ese hágase vendrá del status quo, que creo está detrás, sino, como he dicho, sería casi una experiencia de monedas locales con ínfulas. Se puede alegar que ese hágase está suceciendo escaladamente ya, y que queda el grán hágase. 

Amazon se hace prestataria, eso ya se cuenta a las masas, la realidad es que Amazon solo dice a quien prestar y cuanto, quien presta está detrás, ahora ya sin oficinas ni directores de sucursal. ¿Por qué las cripto no iban a ser algún día la grasa y el interfaz? Perfectamente. ¿Qué cripto? Ahh, quizás una barra de pan a 3 googles, quien sabe. La policia del monopolio obliga a ser ingenieso en lo nominativo.

Cada día que pasa el criptouniverso se hace un hueco en la mente de las personas, si bien no se populariza su uso y entrada, salvo en los financieros millennials, sí va calando como algo que es, es más, que será. Ya no son narcos, ya no son altermundistas, ya no son geeks, ya es algo que tu amigo o el amigo de tu amigo tiene. Estamos entre un enlace y un enlace y medio del bitcoin. Yo calculo que estuvo a dos enlaces del Forum Filatélico y a uno y cuarto de las preferentes. La diferencia es que esto es global, lo otro patrio.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2017 at 16:35 ----------




juli dijo:


> Pues yo no veo colapso. Veo que se acentúa la concentración de capital...y Shitland lo hace aún más...pero tira en 2 direcciones :



Me refería a un colapso civilizatorio. Por diversos motivos. Pero como decía, no es el hilo.


----------



## juli (24 Sep 2017)

Alguien que haya captado puntos interesantes en la conferencia de Dash ?

A mí en youtube no me da ni la opción de subtítulos...


----------



## Esse est deus (24 Sep 2017)

Obviamente me refería que la criptodivisa está diseñada como un simil del oro, aspirando a ser moneda, cosa que el oro ya no es. La replicabilidad de las criptodivisas es como la replicabilidad de los buscadores o de los portales generalistas. Recuerdo cuando conocí Alltheweb, poco antes de Google. 

La popularización es marketing, pero también una ingeniería social o una imposición del poder. En general la gente no comprende nada de lo que usa y menos de lo que firma. No es consciente de las leyes que le afectan, ni las naturales ni humanas. Pero lo usan si quien dirige sus destinos así lo decide. 

Esto, que es poder, y que es la clave, nada tiene que ver con el ángulo especulativo de las criptomonedas. Son cuestiones relacionadas pero no solapadas. Valoro mucho tus apreciaciones, tu trabajo arduo de inmersión en las alt, estudio afinado, que lo compartas gentilmente. Que es una burbuja retroalimentada también, como el efecto coeficiente de caja de la banca comercial. Que va a parar la música ahora ya iremos viendo.

Para mí rico rico es quien crea dinero, el que lo tiene es solamente millonario o multimillonario. Ahora parece que cualquier pelagatos puede crear dinero, pero es un sueño de verano. Sobrevivirán las más costosas, las que puedan crear los menos.

Que la moneda futura va a ser digital es innegable, que sea cripto es otra cosa, son cosas muy distintas. Si se apuesta por cripto se apuesta por sostener el poder con técnicas opuestas, pero ya ha pasado miles de veces a lo largo de la historia. Cuando la élite muda, muda para años. 

Los snobs que por aquí estamos, como bien dices, solo somos rémoras del gran escualo. Las cripto no son útiles ahora como no lo era la Internet para chatear entre dos universidades, un juego de científicos, un derroche de testosterona y neuronas para codearse con el ejercito y poder presumir delante de tu mujer de conocer a Kissinger. 



> Pero no obviemos que las criptos son el hijo mestizo del fiat y del oro. Un progenitor o ambos es judio, si el progenitor es el vientre, es kosher puro, si no lo es, no será judio, pero tendrá padre judio.
> 
> NO . El crypto no es hijo del oro . El crypto es fiat . Es 100 % algoritmo
> no puedes crear oro de la nada . En cambio puedes crear un clon 100 % exacto del bitcoin si quieres . la unica diferencia seria el nombre
> ...


----------



## DrJ (24 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham os recuerda que si no le thankeais se pira del hilo ...
> A donde ? Pues al hilo de Ukrania , alli si le dan al clapham sus merecidisimos thanks , hay un tal Zukhov que es un fiera , una joya ...
> o podria irse al hilo de Siria , aunque esperara a que Putin lance kalibrs sobre los kurdos , ahora es aburrimiento total ...
> o podria irse al hilo del or...no , ahi no , que le expulsaron a patadas ...
> ...



Me alegro de que no se te llevara el viento (como a alguno le hubiera gustado ) y vuelvas a estar por aqui animando el cotarro.

Coincido con lo que dices pero no con el tono tan pesimista; se ven movimientos acercando las crypto al comun
Bitnovo habilita compra de bitcoins en cadena de supermercados Carrefour España | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Esta muy verde y tiene muchos, muchos problemas pero esto puede avanzar


----------



## orbeo (24 Sep 2017)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar,

En Kraken

Como pongo un stop loss? Cuando tengo una posicion abierta, abro una nueva orden de venta con un precio inferior?

Puedo abrir una orden de compra con el stop loss al mismo tiempo?

Y la ultima, como se hace para poner un stop loss que vaya acompañando al precio en una subida? en las instrucciones de Kraken veo que lo explica (trailling?), pero no lo entiendo. No soy capaz de ponerlo.

Gracias


----------



## san_miguel (24 Sep 2017)

Echarle un ojo a la ICO de worldcore

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no tiene tan " claro " que el dinero digital sea el futuro .
> Ahi tenemos al ejemplo de India . La desmonetizacion ha provocado un colapso en la economia . Los que no pueden usar cash , no usan tampoco bits
> y el PIB a tpc . La economia de Puerto Rico se convertira mientras duren los arreglos en las infraestructuras electricas , telefonicas , etc en una
> economia del siglo XIX . Todo a mano ....
> ...



Yo tampoco lo veo claro.Éste verano en el pueblo de mi mujer y no es un pueblo tan pequeño,no se podía pagar con tarjeta de crédito más que en el hipermercado y en las tiendas de telefonía, en el resto,todo en metálico.A ver como le dices a ésa gente que se abra un wallet de su cryptomoneda favorita que le vas a pagar con unos miles de satoshis.


----------



## DrJ (24 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no tiene tan " claro " que el dinero digital sea el futuro .
> Ahi tenemos al ejemplo de India . La desmonetizacion ha provocado un colapso en la economia . Los que no pueden usar cash , no usan tampoco bits
> y el PIB a tpc . La economia de Puerto Rico se convertira mientras duren los arreglos en las infraestructuras electricas , telefonicas , etc en una
> economia del siglo XIX . Todo a mano ....
> ...



Como aquel entrenador del Barça , siempre negativo

Las tarjetas de crédito solo llegan a un pequeño porcentaje de la población y fuera del 1º mundo frecuentemente son solo un cacho plástico pero no pienso que nadie las tilde de fracaso.

Ahora mismo hay más población con móvil que con tarjeta eso puede ser una via de entrada al sistema (coincido que probablemente no sea bitcoin, quizás ninguna de las monedas actuales incluso puede ser algo nuevo gobernado por los de siempre) y evidente no será el único sistema de pagos a nivel mundial.

Un apunte final no nos olvidemos la Ley de Gresham , cuando conviven dos monedas y la población percibe una como mejor , la moneda mala expulsa del mercado a la buena.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Sep 2017)

Corre el rumor por Twitter de que a finales de octubre, amazon aceptará bitcoin como medio de pago.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (24 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar,
> 
> En Kraken
> 
> ...



Me auto cito. Googleando veo que en Kraken han desactivado temporalmente la opciones avanzadas.

Que plataforma usáis?? Que tenga transferencia SEPA en euros fácil y que no sea Poloniex??


----------



## hoppe (25 Sep 2017)

Recién listada en coinmarquetcap...

ethd

No se que puede aportar de diferencia respecto a eth o etc, pero esta barata.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Sep 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Recién listada en coinmarquetcap...
> 
> ethd
> 
> No se que puede aportar de diferencia respecto a eth o etc, pero esta barata.



¿Si no sabes qué puede aportar de diferencia esta shitcoin, cómo cojones puedes saber si está cara o barata realmente?

De verdad, yo es que a veces alucino con vosotros.


----------



## serlec (25 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Me auto cito. Googleando veo que en Kraken han desactivado temporalmente la opciones avanzadas.
> 
> Que plataforma usáis?? Que tenga transferencia SEPA en euros fácil y que no sea Poloniex??



Yo uso Bittrex pasando los fondos desde Kraken.


----------



## Claudius (25 Sep 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo veo claro.Éste verano en el pueblo de mi mujer y no es un pueblo tan pequeño,no se podía pagar con tarjeta de crédito más que en el hipermercado y en las tiendas de telefonía, en el resto,todo en metálico.A ver como le dices a ésa gente que se abra un wallet de su cryptomoneda favorita que le vas a pagar con unos miles de satoshis.



Míralo desde este punto de vista que a esa gente que si un día ocurre un colapso monetario serán de los últimos que se enteren que su papel dinero no vale nada.

Normalmente no se suele aceptar tarjetas en los pequeños comercios por las clavadas de comisiones bancarias de los bancos, si no existiera eso, cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente sabe que a nivel contable, llevar las I/O del flujo de caja digitalizadas genera menos trabajo.


----------



## san_miguel (25 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Míralo desde este punto de vista que a esa gente que si un día ocurre un colapso monetario serán de los últimos que se enteren que su papel dinero no vale nada.
> 
> Normalmente no se suele aceptar tarjetas en los pequeños comercios por las clavadas de comisiones bancarias de los bancos, si no existiera eso, cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente sabe que a nivel contable, llevar las I/O del flujo de caja digitalizadas genera menos trabajo.



Claudius echale un ojo a la ICO de Worldcore  

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esse est deus (25 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Supongamos que el clapham compre miles de $ en ZOIN ....
> Y en su peazo de web ofrezca sus servicios con un 50 % de descuento si pagas en ZOIN y un tutorial de como hacerlo...
> Eso obligaria a la gente que quiere atenderse con el clapham a comprar ZOIN porque obtendria un 50 % frente al fiat...
> La demanda de ZOIN se dispararia.
> ...



Tú mismo lo has dicho. Así es. Sustituye clapham por Goldman Sach o HSBC. El Partido Comunista Chino va a querer crear la suya (si escoge cadena de bloques o no todavía creo que no se sabe y será crucial para el bitcoin), pero la hermandad pirata va a preferir usar encubiertamente alguna de las que ya están ahí, o varias. El despliegue imperial contra la astucia criminal. 

Por lo demás, el pueblo celtibero prefiere el papel moneda y la puchera, claro, como preferiría no vacunarse, no tributar y dirigir sus destinos en juntas vecinales y no en Estados-nación. Eso sí, Whatsapp a fuego. 

Nada nuevo.


----------



## Ötzi (25 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no tiene tan " claro " que el dinero digital sea el futuro .
> Ahi tenemos al ejemplo de India . La desmonetizacion ha provocado un colapso en la economia . Los que no pueden usar cash , no usan tampoco bits
> y el PIB a tpc . La economia de Puerto Rico se convertira mientras duren los arreglos en las infraestructuras electricas , telefonicas , etc en una
> economia del siglo XIX . Todo a mano ....
> ...



Muy agudo señor Claphan :Aplauso:, .. 

Un Amazon y un google (por decir dos) que apuesten por una moneda que previamente hayan acumulado a precios bajos pueden ofrecer suculentos descuentos y aun así ganar mucha mucha pasta con su fluctuación.

Si lo hace Amazón, veremos esa crypto imponerse sobre las demás.

La pregunta del millón es porque no lo han hecho ya.

Edito: Carrefour ya ofreze una tarjeta para usar con se carga con bitcoins.
400 Bad Request


----------



## michinato (25 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Una demo del zercoin de PIVX en la tesnet.
> 
> Hay subtítulos en castellano.
> 
> ...




El interfaz es un poco más cómodo de lo que me imaginaba, parece que han automatizado procesos para facilitar la vida al usuario. Eso hará que no sea un tremendo coñazo transformar y gastar zPIV.


Mi problema es con las denominaciones fijas a las que obliga el protocolo zerocoin. Eso por mucho que lo tunees nunca vas a cambiarlo.


El usuario común tiene aversión a las pequeñas pérdidas y no creo que le vaya a hacer mucha gracia sacrificar el cambio de sus transacciones. Esto con un PIVX a 2,91$, así que imagínate si sube a 10$, puedes acabar pagando más que de comisiones de Bitcoin.


A parte, el ejemplo del vídeo lo hacen con un wallet que tiene 100.000 PIVX. Ponte en la piel de un usuario normal que tenga una cantidad más razonable, entre 5000 y 500 PIVX. 

¿Cuantos bloques de distintas denominaciones va a poder hacer? 

Cuando se le agoten los zPIV con denominaciones pequeñas no tengo claro el procedimiento por el que se puede conseguir "cambio". ¿Tiene que _"desmintar"_ las grandes y volver a _"mintarlas"_ en denominaciones pequeñas? ¿Que coste se va a tener que asumir por esto?


En resumen, me parece muy poco práctico como para usarse de forma habitual en una economía digital, que precisamente permite la división en tropecientos decimales para ajustar los precios.


No obstante, no os lo toméis como FUD, he comentado un aspecto que no me gusta, pero mi impresión general sobre PIVX sigue siendo positiva como ya dije en el pasado, el proyecto sigue pareciéndome que tiene mucho futuro y por mi parte no he vendido nada.

Continúo sacando rendimiento a mis PIVX haciendo staking y mi impresión es que aun tiene pendiente un buen pump que subirá la cotización.


----------



## hoppe (25 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Si no sabes qué puede aportar de diferencia esta shitcoin, cómo cojones puedes saber si está cara o barata realmente?
> 
> De verdad, yo es que a veces alucino con vosotros.



Solo por ofrecer un Max Supply de 4 millones, frente a los 90 y pico que tienen ya eth o etc, ya es barata. Simple aplicación de la teoría de escasez psicológica.

Ahora sí, por lo que he leído no tiene nada que ver con los ethereum actuales, el código no un clon, pero si que usará smart contrats.

Pero bueno, ya se verá, aún ni tienen White paper. Es hablar por hablar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Sep 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Solo por ofrecer un Max Supply de 4 millones, frente a los 90 y pico que tienen ya eth o etc, ya es barata. Simple aplicación de la teoría de escasez psicológica.



Vaya tela.

:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Albertezz (25 Sep 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Solo por ofrecer un Max Supply de 4 millones, frente a los 90 y pico que tienen ya eth o etc, ya es barata. Simple aplicación de la teoría de escasez psicológica.
> 
> Ahora sí, por lo que he leído no tiene nada que ver con los ethereum actuales, el código no un clon, pero si que usará smart contrats.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya se verá, aún ni tienen White paper. Es hablar por hablar.




no quiero ofenderte pero no tienes ni idea de lo que estás diciendo.


----------



## hoppe (25 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> no quiero ofenderte pero no tienes ni idea de lo que estás diciendo.



En absoluto me ofendo, nunca es tarde para aprender, y si me lo aclaras te lo agradezco.

Pero no es la primera vez que leo en el foro que el Max Supply es importante, no es lo mismo un Max de trillones de monedas que otro de pocos millones.

Aunque tal vez estoy confundiendo conceptos.


----------



## Esse est deus (25 Sep 2017)

Cuándo empezamos a barruntar de qué va realmente este mundo, creemos, que vamos por delante, pero siempre vamos por detrás, aunque sea un poco. La cuestión solo es que intereses predominarán. 

Entre la mierda, no toda la mierda es freaky y geek, también hay mierda con sonrisa Profident.

Reconozco que me gustan los conceptos de moneda para determinados sectores que pueden encajarlo (estoy buscando equipo para experimentar con mi ICO en el mío), creo que de momento muy pocos, no sé si el odontológico podría ser uno de ellos, pero quizás tenga mimbres. Con esto no quiero decir que sea interesante invertir ni mucho menos. Lo vi por encima este verano, la prensa lo hizo uno de los pimpampum del fenómeno, pero agosto es un mes malo para el esfuerzo. Ahora repaso y lo miro con curiosidad.

Dentacoin who

Ves a este equipo de beautiful people y piensas, una estafa encorbatada no deja de ser estafa, que se lo pregunten a Vitaldent. Pero jod..., ahí tienes a esa retahila de senior y junior sonriéndote y diciendo, la vida es bella. Métete. Vamos a triunfar. ¿Tenemos cara de engañarte? 

La mierda es la mierda, hasta que deja de serlo. El problema es saber quien está detrás de ese front end sonriente, si alguien o nadie o si ese front end sabe que puede vender su chiringo y disolverse. A mí se me ocurre que puede ser un fuego de colores efímero, tal como se plantea, o bien la herramienta para articular la lucrativa FINANCIACIÓN A PLAZOS DENTAL entre la banca de siempre y algunas cadenas dentales grandes. Es más de lo mismo y el negocio es el mismo, pero el dinero a prestar ya está creado, no hace falta ni coeficiente de caja, solo acaparar ahora lo suficiente, vamos, casi todo y luego prestar en ello. 
Colombianitas de casi tercer mundo, entre 17 y 50 años, semichavolistas, no renuncian a su prótesis dental para estar bonitas, pagado todo a cómodos plazos y si las dicen que en DCN, en DCN, a través de su cómoda aplicación android o sino la financiera ya se encarga de convertir por una tarifa plana de gestión, sin comisiones. No te digo que me pagues en DCN pero sí que con DCN la financiación a plazos será a un tipo muy bajo en este listado de paises. 

Como decía Mafalda: vientos nuevos, lástima que huelan a naftalina.


----------



## juli (25 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> El interfaz es un poco más cómodo de lo que me imaginaba, parece que han automatizado procesos para facilitar la vida al usuario. Eso hará que no sea un tremendo coñazo transformar y gastar zPIV.
> 
> 
> Mi problema es con las denominaciones fijas a las que obliga el protocolo zerocoin. Eso por mucho que lo tunees nunca vas a cambiarlo.
> ...



OK, creo que pillaba y sigo pillando tu impresión. Me encantan tus posts y pinta de de FUD, ni un pelo.

Un apunte a la que tienes del "usuario normal"...que unida a la del pump pendiente, lo mismo te hace gracia.




Top *1000	*--- *28,762,803* PIVX	--- 52.92 %
All *55853* --- *54,353,433* PIVX	--- 100 %

54853 wallets - a partir de la 1.001 - tienen 25 minoyes de chapas / 54 y poco , menos los 28 y mucho de las 100 más ricas - a una media "castuza" de 28,700 chapas, por cierto...unas 600 y pico/700 veces más que la plebe PIVian /-

El usuario "normal" tiene , pues...400 y pico chapas de media. Nada de etre 500 y 5.000 - que se entiende como redondeo y dados tirados a boleo , me hago cargo -. Y lo que es lo mismo : La aristocracia top 1000 , de media, puede DOBLAR su cartera al populacho aspirante a rico como 60 y pico ó 70 veces... A buen precio, claro...que por mucho ue suban las walets totales, del 52,9 - 53% , las chapas de la nobleza, no bajan... Las wallets nuevas se están creando desde hace semanas con chapas que se trapichean entre "proves". Pero subirá ...y coincido en que lo veremos. Y entonces veremos también bajar la dominancia del top 1.000 cediendo terreno...a sablazo limpio progresivo. Esperemos que manteniendo también cierto tino como el habido hasta ahora, pues la comunidad y el proyecto que podrían conseguir pinta cojonudo.

No sé la idea de buena distribución que tiene paketazo, pero - a ver si comenta algo - 55000 tipos en esas condiciones , más un círculo cercano cuya codicia se puede estimular con la gorra a cuento de una coin de 2 pavos y pico que te puede hacer minoyario, con su carisma , su comunidad y sus implementaciones, todas ellas ensambladas en una wallet súper manejable incluso para profanos, pintan producto y distribución a punto de caramelo para empezar a zumbarla a gusto y que te duren cero,coma. En mi opinión.

En fin...a los $ 5 por el culo te la inco,, la plebe jambrienta de pelotazo lo mismo andaba ya en los cien mil / Más hamijetes y vecinos /. :fiufiu:

Como hamburguesas a la salida de un concierto, vamos...y toca este otoño. La clave, y me encanta lo del criptógrafo PRO que han pillado, pues debería amarrar muy mucho el chequeo previo, no marcarse una chapuza con el zerocoin.

Un saludo.


edito : 60 y pico ó 70 en proporcion entre wallets medias del top 1000 y el resto...se me coló un cero,


----------



## Claudius (25 Sep 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Claudius echale un ojo a la ICO de Worldcore



No me llama para nada!!! Mira bien el Wpaper, y sobre todo compáralo con los de Bankera y lo entenderás. Como cliente en un futuro tiene cosas que me pueden interesar.

Lo bueno, que ya comenté hace semanas es que se ha levantado la liebre, y como no se pongan las pilas los bancos on-line sobre todo por eso de ser los más cercanos con las generaciones digitalizadas, los nuevos bancos híbridos, (banca+crypto) les van a comer el pastel.

Por cierto para los bankera-izados han levantado casi 30M de Eur. y en Bloomberg lo cuentan, para 'ser un scam', no está mal 

Bankera Raises $29.6 Million in Pre-ICO Round - Bloomberg

DigitalX supports record raising - TechInvest Magazine Online


Ah! Y ya se puede solicitar el trámite del IBAN


----------



## estepario (25 Sep 2017)

Hola podrias hecharle tambien un ojo a la 

ICO de IGNIS

ICO | Jelurida

Gracias


----------



## Claudius (25 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Alguien que haya captado puntos interesantes en la conferencia de Dash ?
> 
> A mí en youtube no me da ni la opción de subtítulos...



Era en tiempo real la IA del translator de google no podía hacer de las suyas.

Aquí un resumen
First Annual Dash Conference Draws Hundreds, Announces New Integrations - Dash Force News

Yo me quedo con este 'pequeño' detalle : 

_To facilitate the acquisition of Dash, a partnership with a global brokerage service was announced, including free bank transfers from around the world. _

Y esto quizás apunte a Bankera.

Which would open up Dash to be traded for 20 new fiat currencies.


----------



## san_miguel (25 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No me llama para nada!!! Mira bien el Wpaper, y sobre todo compáralo con los de Bankera y lo entenderás. Como cliente en un futuro tiene cosas que me pueden interesar.
> 
> Lo bueno, que ya comenté hace semanas es que se ha levantado la liebre, y como no se pongan las pilas los bancos on-line sobre todo por eso de ser los más cercanos con las generaciones digitalizadas, los nuevos bancos híbridos, (banca+crypto) les van a comer el pastel.
> 
> ...



Pues yo soy uno de esos bankerizados, ¿Dónde se solicita el IBAN?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Sep 2017)

hoy he dicho a mis padres que soliciten que les paguen la pensión en zoin


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hoy he dicho a mis padres que soliciten que les paguen la pensión en zoin



Las pensiones se pagan con deuda, y el estado no puede endeudarse en zoins ni en bitcoins.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Sep 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Las pensiones se pagan con deuda, y el estado no puede endeudarse en zoins ni en bitcoins.



el bce acabara repudiando euros en favor de zoin


----------



## Divad (26 Sep 2017)

Una corrida para todos 
[youtube]nX2zfVgA-lA[/youtube]
[
Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos T. (26 Sep 2017)

*LangPie: intérpretes en tiempo real para el mundo*

La tecnología blockchain está demostrando sus alcances en diversidad de posibilidades cotidianas. Ante cada necesidad surge un nicho de oportunidad para desarrollar una propuesta en la que la adopción de esta tecnología resulta fundamental. En estos tiempos de emprendimientos basados en blockchain y de ICO´s el sector relativo a los traductores e intérpretes no se ha quedado rezagado. De la mano de la gente de LangPie, una interesante propuesta llega con su pre-ICO, y sobre la cual conversaremos aquí.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## Divad (26 Sep 2017)

Chinese ICO Ban May End After Oct. 18 with Communist Congress Elections

Después del 18 de Octubre se desatará la locura por las ICOS y los asiáticos serán durante unos 60 años donde se concentrarán más ricos por m2.

Fecha límite para subirse al barco 18/10/17


----------



## juli (26 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Una corrida para todos
> [youtube]nX2zfVgA-lA[/youtube]
> [
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



tienes una ?...o conoces a quien la tenga ?

En la web, te dejan en lista de espera por estar agotadas


----------



## tio_argyle (26 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Chinese ICO Ban May End After Oct. 18 with Communist Congress Elections
> 
> Después del 18 de Octubre se desatará la locura por las ICOS y los asiáticos serán durante unos 60 años donde se concentrarán más ricos por m2.
> 
> Fecha límite para subirse al barco 18/10/17



Chinese ICO Ban *May End After Oct. 18* with Communist Congress Elections

ojito con dar por sentadas estas cosas.... eso no es noticia, es especulación desde el mismo titular. Y las "elecciones" chinas, pues eso. Ojo, que es lo mejor que nos podía pasar, pero vaya que hay que andar con mucho cuidado.



GAME se une a Hyperledger. +35% hoy.


----------



## Divad (26 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> tienes una ?...o conoces a quien la tenga ?
> 
> En la web, te dejan en lista de espera por estar agotadas



Son los VIPS (beta testers) enviando globos sondas a la Humanidad ::fiufiu::Baile: 

Tras la bacanal con DASH, era de cajón que será una tarjeta igual de importante que Monaco. 

TenX (1010 = 11).







Spoiler












Con un paquete básico de aprendizaje en simbología y numerología ya te hueles por donde van los caminos :rolleye:



tio_argyle dijo:


> Chinese ICO Ban *May End After Oct. 18* with Communist Congress Elections
> 
> ojito con dar por sentadas estas cosas.... eso no es noticia, es especulación desde el mismo titular. Y las "elecciones" chinas, pues eso. Ojo, que es lo mejor que nos podía pasar, pero vaya que hay que andar con mucho cuidado.
> 
> GAME se une a Hyperledger. +35% hoy.



China está conteniendo como puede la nueva fiebre del oro que está explotando el este asiático. Están dando margen de reacción al ganado que sigue manteniendo su dinero en el FIAT para que termine de decidirse en que barco quiere seguir... 

Tic! Tac! Tic! Tac! Tic! Tac!

Vaya! No me lo esperaba que GAME se subiese al carro de los listos! :::XX:


El turno de las ripple debe de tener los días contados para el festival... Ya se puso en su momento, pero viene bien recordarlo ^^
El mayor banco de Japón convertirá una tarjeta de crédito en una plataforma de divisas digitales
El mayor banco de Japón planea emitir su propia moneda virtual | Economía | EL PAÍS
El mayor banco de Japón planea emitir su propia moneda virtual | Economía | Edición América | Agencia EFE




> The Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ
> 
> Participaciones
> 
> ...





Japón fue repartida entre Americanos, Chinos e Ingleses y en un par de días o semanas veremos a Japón liderando criptolandia. 8:


----------



## juli (26 Sep 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> GAME se une a Hyperledger. +35% hoy.



"Blockchain que hace cosas" como no se me ocurre otra.

Que pille el lugar que merece. :Aplauso:


----------



## sagunto1234 (26 Sep 2017)

soy nuevo, que tipo de monedero me recomendais? online o en disco duro?


----------



## juli (26 Sep 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> soy nuevo, que tipo de monedero me recomendais? online o en disco duro?



Para poca pasta, on line. Si se pone seria la cosa, a mí , dejar pastizal en web wallets, me da tirria : Cliente oficial encriptado y si es en una red aparte y sin wifis ni gaitas, mejor.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 20:33 ----------

paketazo...qué te parece el chart de ETC ? Ese lateral ya toma forma de algo o la caída de la que viene aún marca la tedencia ?

Parece que hay gente con ideas frescas empujando...y ese precio en el top ten...


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Para poca pasta, on line. Si se pone seria la cosa, a mí , dejar pastizal en web wallets, me da tirria : Cliente oficial encriptado y si es en una red aparte y sin wifis ni gaitas, mejor.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 20:33 ----------
> 
> ...



En cuanto a la cuestión del wallet, yo ahora uso 3:
 
Para calderilla o compras online: jaxx

Para 1/2 cliente oficial encriptado

para 1/2 ledger nano (hardware)

En cuanto a ETC, está preparando una salida potente...no me preguntes cuando, pero creo que los japos/koreanos le van a dar un empujón en las próximas semanas hasta 1/10 de ETH como poco.

En cuanto a lo que comenstate el otro día sobre la distribución de PIVX...Dash...tengo una teoría.

En fiat, o sea, en el mundo económico que rige, la riqueza está en manos de de muy pocos, y el resto se le distribuye a la plebe...no sé las cifras, pero posiblemente sea algo del estilo 80%-20%.

Como ejemplo extraido de una noticia en la web: ESPAÑA: 3 PERSONAS TAN RICAS COMO EL 30% más pobre.

¿Entonces Dash o PIVX están mál distribuidas?


Si veo por ejemplo que el 30% de las coins están en manos de 1000 y el resto están distribuidas entre 1 millón...lo daría como algo bueno.

Digo distribuidas ojo, esto quiere decir que no haya miles de wallets como ahora, con centavos solo por inflar el dato.

De momento soy cauto en ese aspecto, BTC marca la pauta, y lo considero relativamente bien distribuido, y por eso, pienso que otras seguirán su camino, principalmente el top 10...pero no exclusivamente.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (26 Sep 2017)

Mi impresión sobre la distribución de PIVX es que, en ese precio, un pump duplicaría la plebe en semana, semana y pico...y las wallets incluso contendrán menos...a voluntad del top 1000. A bote pronto, creo que ví el otro día que PIVX , un mindundi, tiene como 1/6 , 1/7 de wallets de Dash...y hablamos de un TOP rotundo. Hay mucha capacidad de réplica , mucha ganga y mucho FOMO ahí.

Y que parece que ese top 1000, más bien el 100 , puede dar solución de continuidad a esa tendencia muy fácilmente. Y según convenga. Se ve munición en un lado...y público, mucho, y jambre , en otro. De hecho, más que bien distribuída, se ve muy currada...currada a conciencia y diría que hasta con poca naturalidad...no te da esa impresión ? De que está ahora mismo "donde tenía que estar" ? LA cotización de PIVX ha tenido muchísimo tiempo y diría , dada su revalorzación, que hasta condiciones para soltar cuerda...pero "la castuza" le ha echado paciencia. Quien estaba ahí sabía que un x200 era tirar el dinero. y un x200 sin siquiera asegurar la mitad es muuucha pasta para el 99% de holders. Sin embargo, el top no suelta y la comunidad se está formando cambiándose cromos entre ella. Eso crea mucho apetito ahí...y mucha expectación desde la barrera, no obviemos la promo de ese posicionamiento, que, igual que GAME, PIVX es un "clásico" ...a 2 pavos...no es entrar en la chiquilicuatre de turno que aparece haciendo cabriolas por el top 50.

La clave es que en el Q4 no haya bugs ni gambadas. Pero el huerto pinta de lo más preparadito. Y no olvidemos dónde está, que ahí, un pump sostenido es crear un TOP.

En fin, pinta espectáculo para un trimestre épico, el que sea...Y 50 miyonazos de coins eh ? / suficientes para una buena captación...y sucientemente pocas para un precio "colorido".


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Sep 2017)

Hablando de wallets, ¿qué os parece exodus?


----------



## hoppe (26 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> tienes una ?...o conoces a quien la tenga ?
> 
> En la web, te dejan en lista de espera por estar agotadas



Por lo que pone en reddit, ya hay gente que las ha recibido..... Y usado:

https://www.reddit.com/r/TenX/comments/72hub1/post_here_if_you_just_received_your_card/


----------



## Divad (26 Sep 2017)

Para mañana ::
ICC Brasil Partners With World Trade Organization To Form Intelligent Tech & Trade Initiative - ETHNews.com



> ITTI will publish research papers, create an internet-based platform, organize conferences, and facilitate the production of various interviews and documentaries for TV and YouTube that focus on new technology and trade.



PIVX no será menos que su hermano DASH, pues ambos realizarán su función.

Los proyectos dedicados a las tarjetas aceptan diferentes chapas para hacer la conversión CRYPTO/FIAT :fiufiu:


Spoiler



Lo jodido es el show que nos van a crear en Españistán con el independentismo + quiebra de españistán y por ende el timoeuro... Por no hablar de los nazis alemanes que quieren salirse del euro y otras medidas muy suyas :XX::: los franceses con ganas de cortar cabezas,...

Europeda se va a tomar por culo y veremos así lo que ya predijo Orwell






Interesante lectura aunque sea del 2014
Orwell: "En España no sólo había una Guerra Civil, sino el inicio de una revolución" | Diario Público

En *Aragon *fue herido de bala; le entró por el cuello y como si nada ::


----------



## juli (27 Sep 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Por lo que pone en reddit, ya hay gente que las ha recibido..... Y usado:
> 
> Post here if you just received your card : TenX





Divad dijo:


> Una corrida para todos
> [youtube]nX2zfVgA-lA[/youtube]





" Tiempo de envío, 10-12 días laborables, excepto tiempo de proceso.

Las cancelaciones los reembolsos tomarán 2-3 semanas para procesar "


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Sep 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Yo de verdad que no sé que le veis a Zoin, para mí es "como una mierda" pero sin el "como".
> 
> Copian a otra coin y la meten al mercado así:
> - Equipo de desarrolladores muy verdes
> ...



es lo que tú dices... simplemente es una apuesta especulativa por una moneda que la acaba de coger la comunidad, con poca oferta y a día de hoy muy barata, acaba de ampliar el equipo de devs y será lo que quiera ser la comunidad... que a saber que será... pero es fácil que suba de precio 

desde luego que si la comunidad se lo ocurra tendrá cosas únicas que no tendrán los demás... pero para eso queda mucho tiempo ya que acaban de empezar...

y para ser lo que es ahora que es casi nada ya tiene 439 tíos en slack y los dev responden constantemente preguntas

dentro de las monedas especulativas está es una de las que puede dar más alegrías a día de hoy


----------



## juli (27 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> PIVX no será menos que su hermano DASH, pues ambos realizarán su función.



Yo las veo MUY diferentes, DIvad. Cuando hablo de "capacidad de réplica" , lo hago elucubrando en cómo se pueden tomar una tendencia alcista muchos nuevos pivians...pero los objetivos de ambas son hoy muy diferentes.

Creo que ese halo de dinero popular , de comunidad de a pie de Dash a principio de año, lo tiene PIVX y ésa es la carta que puede jugar. Dash tiene hoy un precio muy alto , y un float escaso entiendo que mucho más enfocado a una pasarela de pago sólida , global , sofisticada y , aunque no excluyente, perfectamente dotada a corporaciones.

Para entendernos, un nuevo usuario podía tener un sentimiento de "propiedad" de Dash en Febrero, igual que hoy en PIVX. En Dash, entiendo que un usuario medio, tendría hoy un sentimiento "de alquiler"...por no decir de "convidado de piedra" o voyeur en una fiesta donde todo está a su gusto, todo ok...pero no conoce a nadie...mientras que ese nexo , de tú a tú, de una capacidad de "integración" casi personal, sí podría recrearse hoy en PÎVX. Dash es hoy muy grande en muchos sentidos. Para lo bueno y para lo malo.

De cualquier modo, creo que esos 2 planos o interpretaciones, pueden llevar a ambas muy arriba. Y digo ambas y ni soy capaz de decirte a qué nivel...pues entiendo que Dash va a sacrificar esa "comunión popular" hasta Junio , que son nada menos que 10 meses en aras de un producto TOTAL , que creo que va a garantizar un monstruo comercial...pero siendo consciente de que PIVX es mucho menos sofisticado tecnicamente a día de hoy - hace unos meses, alguna de sus gambadas era sonora - , a mí el plano "viral" , de comunidad dinámica y masiva, me parece un elemento comercial de un empuje y una sinergia bestial cuando funciona. El público de a pie , su identificación con una marca, es un factor comercial de primer orden. Y si PIVX no la caga con su puesta a punto de este próximo trimestre, la veo una moneda arrebatadoramente POPULAR...y el crecimiento trae pasta y la pasta, medios...nuevos desarrolladores de calidad ...un círculo virtuoso muy positivo. / De hecho, PIVX está supervisando si ZPIV con un criptólogo profesional externo y no paran de alabar ese aspecto - y currar con medios te vicia hacia un nivel de exigencia que con "buen rollo y sudor" , por muy necesarios y fértiles que sean , no alcanzas...pero que una vez impuesto es practicamente irrenunciable , pues ya entras en otra liga...que seguraemnte es parte de la propia evolución actual de Dash- /.

Sinceramente, si PIVX no la caga este Otoño...veo a las 2 MUY MUY ARRIBA el año próximo y seguramente con capacidad para imponer una propuesta de peso al máximo nivel para siempre en Shitland.

Por otro lado, más allá de ese puntito de "retórica popular" , está lo prosaico y lo vamos a ver muy fácil. Y que conste que TODO pasa por que PIVX no pete en Otoño y actualice "comme il faut". Un Mnode de PIVX hoy son 30.000 pavos...que ya es dinero,no ? Pero un dinero del que , de un modo u otro, mucha gente puede disponer. Un Mnode de Dash son 340.000 púas...inalcanzable al común de los mortales. Pero resulta que jugándotelo todo a una carta, a un cara o cruz...con un Mnode de PIVX a 30.000 pavos, que con ela coin a 3 pavos te estakea unos 250 pavos al mes , que ya es algo, te juegas tener un piso pagado en primavera, por ejemplo...porque si el Q4 chuta en PIVX, 10 pavos para esa coin, sin cuentalecherismos chorras...no es descabellado. Y diez pavos...sólidos y alcistas, no 10 pavos de um pump que sacas escopeteado antes de que lo dumpeen...10 pavos, que si quieres zulito, pues zulito...y si no...pues te lo vas pensando con 800 pavos extra al mes estakeando...que para unir a los mierdasueldos de una parejita , pues el fucking copón de la baraja y un salto en calidad de vida de cojones...y dejándo crecer tus 100 boniatos del fondo. Igualmente, 10 pavos de moneda UTIL, igual que Dash, no como algún pelotazo que incluso después de haberlo cobrado, aún ni sabes qué coño hace esa blockchain... pues como comentamos hace unos días, hablamos de una coin que puede usar tu abuela - jeje...me hizo gracia que un ponente de Dash, el primero creo, explicara la usabilidad de su plataforma con el mismo símil -. Así que ahí tenemos un nuevo paralelismo con el Dash de Febrero. 

En fin, PIVX es hoy un proyecto de comunidad...Dash, ya no lo es, no a nivel popular. Ahora, todo pasa porque PIVX resuelva a satisfacción los retos que ha asumido. Tenemos al criptólogo a los mandos...todo un alivio.


----------



## Divad (27 Sep 2017)

Ambas chapas cumplirán su función, lo que pasa que DASH estará más extendido y estará coleándose con el top 10 y PIVX hará sus picos en el top 20.

¿Alguien se imagina que Nigeria tenga más riqueza que Españistán?
Nigerian Central Bank Announces Plan To Issue A Cryptocurrency - ETHNews.com

Les van a meter las chapas sí o sí a los nigerianos ::


----------



## juli (27 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ambas chapas cumplirán su función, lo que pasa que DASH estará más extendido y estará coleándose con el top 10 y PIVX hará sus picos en el top 20.



Sé que chirríará, pero no subestimes el poder de la gente, Divad. Estos 10 meses van a entrar manadas de gente a Shitland...y quien active ese resorte, el "popular" , lo va a petar sin ser vanguardia técnica - lo popular, NUNCA es vanguardia , la vanguardia es siempre un ghetto de iniciados -. Aquí hay mucha delicatessen que vender...pero también toneladas de burguers...y van a caer muchos zotes por el camino...pero también muchos 3 estrellas Michelín.Quien sepa conectar, se llevará SU gato al agua. Y PIVX, por ahora, sabe. 

A que pulirte a OmiseGo , ETC ó Stratis con un ZPivx "de modita" ya no te suena tan disparatado ? Dinero llama a dinero...y bien gestionado, lo difícil es el primer montón...luego llega hasta a aburrir. 

Por no hablar , como siempre, de la potencia de una posición dominante de mercado. Quien se asiente arriba y fidelice usuarios AHORA , que seguimos en un punto casi embrionario, tendrá medios y hoja de ruta para mil extensiones nuevas...y los de arriba, se pelearán AÑOS.

PIVX está en un puntito muy majo : No es marginal como Monero , pese a tener ese punto...pero no es una entelequia como ETH...yo le veo un gran gancho como vehículo entre gente indie, "alternativa" más de "tech-friendly's" que de frikis... y ése no se ve mal nicho ...ni menor. Y esos factores / etiquetas chorras, dictan lo suyo.

Por ahora, Zpivx...& piano, piano...que el tortazo también puede ser sonado.


----------



## Divad (27 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sé que chirríará, pero no subestimes el poder de la gente, Divad.
> 
> A que pulirte a OmiseGo , ETC ó Stratis con un ZPivx "de modita" ya no te suena tan disparatado ? Dinero llama a dinero...y bien gestionado, lo difícil es el primer montón...luego llega hasta a aburrir.
> 
> ...



El poder de la gente reside en las chapas que tenga y donde se posicione será lo que apoyará. Ahora todo está permitido pues estamos en fase de posicionamiento con posible festival en cualquier momento... 

Por otro lado, el poder de la gente lo he vivido con el 15M y al 3 día ya estaba el CNI infiltrado en la comisión de comunicaciones y creando la comisión internacional para que tuviese más apoyos cuando se hacían las reuniones de comisiones y quienes hablaban en las asambleas...

Está todo podrido y el nuevo juego no es menos cuando encima vemos como todo criptolandia se tiñe de rojo y horas después todo en verde... Aunque juguemos con las chapas a intentar "hundirles" estamos dentro del "pan y circo". Suponiendo que nos pusiéramos de acuerdo en salirnos de una chapa toda la Humanidad e irnos a la Internacional por poner un ejemplo : los bots del sistema actuarían en PRO de no dejar caer la chapa en cuestión... Algunas chapas bajarán persianas siendo reemplazadas por otras con las que seguiremos disfrutando del magnífico y maravilloso juego en criptolandia... pero las grandes, grandes,... dudo mucho que caiga usando el juego creado por ellos mismos :fiufiu:

Qué vaya bien el día!


----------



## juli (27 Sep 2017)

Divad : En lo anterior, yo tiro de un plano comercial, hablo de movimientos de mercado y de cómo éste - users - interpretarán sus opciones, nada de integridades morales. Para éso, voy - vuelvo - a misa ...y como que tras 40 años, a saber ánde habré puesto el carné.

De todos modos, nos queda penidente antes de enfilar Q4, metrópolis y otras hierbas, una reflexión sobre el curioso chart del token ETH medio , y ahí hablamos, que seguro que ienes que aportar.



En fin, al lío...Blockchain que hace cosas 238.0 ...

FACTOM , tras una herramienta , Harmony, de seguimiento/confirmación de datos creada esta primavera y chequeada intramuros estos meses, la saca este rush de fin de año a disposición de varios clientes - y a la guay, que esta gente pinta hiperconectada -. Su aplicación parece que se está orientando al registro de tierras, gestionado anacrónicamente por laos microfocos regionales de la administración USA.

Recordemos que hace nada, una de las miembrAs de su equipo fue galardonada por su "método" en el mercado inmobiliario.

Will Blockchain Revolutionize Global Real Estate Next? - The future of business

Al loro con la blockchain USA, que mientras Trump hace barullo por doquier y los chinos censores no menos frente a Shitland, está niquelando a la chita callando y sin ondear banderitas , pasarelas de pagio globales, anonimatos, aplcaciones industriales / me falta una plataforma puntera sobre la que correr smart contracts , cuál sería ? / ...Y "entoavía" alguno se pregunta si van a cercenar ésto ??? / 

Pues respuesta : Bitcoin, el canario en la mina libre y salvaje, no lo sé...pero todo lo demás ..."ni de coña, meeeen...")

______________________________

La pelea de GAME y sus 60.000 satoshis, me está poniendo la yema de los huevos en punto de nieve...y el tortazo si los pierde...buffff...

Como decían Faemino y Cansado "Y quién ha dicho que ésto no es duro ??...Y UNA MIEEEEERDA ,COMO LA CATEDRAL DE BURGOS, NO ES DURO !!!"

joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...qué sindiós. Ésto "da cabo de um gajo", eh ?


----------



## tio_argyle (27 Sep 2017)

juli dijo:


> Divad : En lo anterior, yo tiro de un plano comercial, hablo de movimientos de mercado y de cómo éste - users - interpretarán sus opciones, nada de integridades morales. Para éso, voy - vuelvo - a misa ...y como que tras 40 años, a saber ánde habré puesto el carné.
> 
> De todos modos, nos queda penidente antes de enfilar Q4, metrópolis y otras hierbas, una reflexión sobre el curioso chart del token ETH medio , y ahí hablamos, que seguro que ienes que aportar.
> 
> ...



No sufras por GAME, Juli, su jefe de marketing ha comentado que harán 8 anuncios en el proximo mes, a 2 por semana, de menor a mayor importancia. El primero ayer, Hyperledger.
Los 100k sat en mi opinión los toca con la gorra.


----------



## juli (27 Sep 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> No sufras por GAME, Juli, su jefe de marketing ha comentado que harán 8 anuncios en el proximo mes, a 2 por semana, de menor a mayor importancia. El primero ayer, Hyperledger.
> Los 100k sat en mi opinión los toca con la gorra.



Joder...y a los niños del telón de acero no les enseñan a a dividir POR MESES ? ::

Mete un par de spots en Septiembreee, tovaaarich...que el viagra tiene una inflación mensual del carajo !!!   / marchando un par de jubiletas en ese consejo de administración /

/ es coña...pero toca barrido bitcoñero reglamentario en cero,coma... y tú me dirás hasta donde se puede ir ésto.../

---------- Post added 27-sep-2017 at 13:16 ----------

Bueno...en especial para Divad...pero genérico.

No creéis que toda la peripecia de exchanges chungos de ETH para mover sus tokens con poco género, interfaces indescifrables, precios hinchados "sobre spot",ratoneras sin movimiento a la hora de salir, mangoneos directos tipo Liqui ó Livecoin, etc...no viene a cuento DE NADA y puede ser hasta una estrategia para dificultar que se pumpeen con bitcoins ?

Hay un perfil extendidísimo en los charts de los tokens de su cascada : Salida, pelotazo inicial...ROI de los del ICO...y a plomo al puto infierno...donde se tiran meses.

Ahora ya tenemos tokens bajo el top 100 / We trsut, patientory, 1st blood, stox,Distrit0x matchpool, blockTX... que han desaparecido literalmente de escena y ya están con un suelo cojonudo y "ese mogollón de decimales" en la recámara listo para el rock&roll...que lo mismo en cuanto salgan las primeras actualizaciones del galimatías a plazos Metrópolis, le hacen un coro a a ETH de flipar. 

En mi opinión, ETH debía facilitar exchanges ágiles y competitivos - tipo binance - pero sin bitcoins y el que quiera pumpear su cascada, a tirar de EThers y subir a mami hasta el infinito y más allá. CUando hagan caja para cebar su puto truñocoin-reservadevalor-miscojones33 que no es más que un fucking funcionario seboso y vividor...se recompran esos ethers...y ya veremos cómo a la próxima, con los ethers arriba aún, el que vaya sólo a trincar y distorsionar, se lo piensa 2 veces...y más cuando cada hachazo sube la dominancia de ETH. BTC es actualmente el puto gorrón del barrio , hiperdependiente de las yugulares ajenas mientras no saque su tsunami de aplicaciones vía sidechains donde poder crear su circuito cerrado de P&D's. 

Y éso, hay que explotarlo.

En mi opinón, sería un reclamo del carajo : El canibalismo ,sí...pero de Buterin / o..."joder...sin problema...pero cada cual en su casa"/.


----------



## Carlos T. (27 Sep 2017)

*BitJob: oportunidades laborales para estudiantes con aval blockchain*

Las plataformas de desarrollo de nuevos proyectos basados en tecnología blockchain que estamos conociendo en estos días nos evidencian el indetenible crecimiento de la adopción de esta tecnología para prácticamente todos los ámbitos. En esta ocasión conversaremos acerca de la plataforma BitJob, que incursiona en el mercado de las bolsas de trabajo de una manera innovadora, y su token sale.

BitJob se autodefine como un proyecto ambicioso y social, basado en la tecnología Blockchain, y que tiene como objetivo revolucionar la forma en que los estudiantes puedan obtener experiencia ocupacional mientras cursan sus estudios. BitJob dará a los estudiantes la oportunidad de recibir un pago inmediato por sus habilidades de parte de los empleadores y así afinar sus habilidades, mientras que enriquecen su currículum.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## QuiSap (27 Sep 2017)

Carlos T. dijo:


> *BitJob: oportunidades laborales para estudiantes con aval blockchain*
> 
> Las plataformas de desarrollo de nuevos proyectos basados en tecnología blockchain que estamos conociendo en estos días nos evidencian el indetenible crecimiento de la adopción de esta tecnología para prácticamente todos los ámbitos. En esta ocasión conversaremos acerca de la plataforma BitJob, que incursiona en el mercado de las bolsas de trabajo de una manera innovadora, y su token sale.
> 
> ...



Esta ICO me tiene dubitativo, me gusta el proyecto, buen nicho de mercado, equipo competente y varias universidades interesadas. Le veo opciones reales en Asia pero leí que habían tenido problemas de seguridad y algunos partners han desaparecido de su web en una semana y media.


----------



## Divad (27 Sep 2017)

@juli: en el plano comercial todo será tan bonito como uno siga leyendo los avances que van publicando las diferentes chapas. Como experiencia personal puedo decir que estoy siguiendo muchas chapas por twitter y los globos sondas son constantes. Me acabo decantando por una visión más a largo plazo de la utilidad que tengan las diferentes chapas en un futuro cercano (cuando criptolandia tenga las pasarelas cryptos/fiat)

Respecto a la basura de etherdelta que podría ser más sencillo de usar y con más funciones para atraer a más usuarios... no te voy a quitar la razón, pero tampoco sería "justo" que ETH tenga su nido de hijas a todo lujo y facilidades porque detrás están los "listos"... Sería muy fácil ganar dinero y el juego tiene sus diferentes niveles de dificultad  

Muchas chapas ERC20 que están creciendo en etherdelta dan subidones sin sentido y quien entra le sobra tanta pasta que ocurre más de una vez. Al principio creía más que eran errores humanos, pero acabar viendo tantos errores humanos me hizo dudar y me acabé decantando por los bots que retroalimentan las chapas para darles "vida" y así crean los dibujos en los charts.

Breaking: OmiseGo Partners with McDonald's in Thailand for Seamless Payments - Cryptovest

El avance tecnológico no tiene frenos, tendrá "baches" pero siempre seguirá adelante.


----------



## furia porcina (27 Sep 2017)

Buenas

Soy un poco novato en esto, y no sé si habré pagado la novatada. Hace un rato que hice un traspaso de ethers desde 1 cuenta de Coinbase a otra de Bitfinex. En Bitfinex había un mensaje que rezaba lo siguiente:

"At this time Bitfinex does not support Ethereum transactions generated from smart contracts. To avoid missing deposits or deposit delays ETH and ETC should only be sent in traditional transactions.

If you are uncertain that your deposit will not be sent as part of an Ethereum contract execution, please find out for sure before sending your deposit."

El caso es que antes de hacer la operación dudé, pero entendí que al ser un traspaso directamente no habría un smart contract de por medio, así que tiré para adelante.

El caso es que desde entonces la operación me parece en estado "Pending", lleva más de una hora así y ya empiezo a sospechar de que la he cagado. Por otro lado en la ayuda de Coinbase pone que eso puede deberse a otras razones, pero claro ahora mismo estoy algo preocupado. Les he mandado un ticket de soporte y ya me ha salido un mensaje automático para decir que pueden tardar días en contestar.

Como por aquí hay tanto experto, espero obtener una respuesta más rápida. Menos mal que era una cantidad muy pequeña, pero aún así me da rabia que me pueda quedar sin ese dinero.

Muchas gracias por adelantado

Saludos


----------



## orbeo (27 Sep 2017)

cadrilo dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Soy un poco novato en esto, y no sé si habré pagado la novatada. Hace un rato que hice un traspaso de ethers desde 1 cuenta de Coinbase a otra de Bitfinex. En Bitfinex había un mensaje que rezaba lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Yo no te se contestar por el tema de los smart contracts, pero te diré que no te desesperes por una hora.

Calma, si tienen carga de trabajo pueden pasar semanas hasta que te contesten. Si no, días.

Coinbase iba a poner un teléfono de atención al cliente, googlea por si ya lo tienen o es dentro de poco porque salió la noticia hace unos días.

Edito, +1 (888) 908–7930 horario de oficina USA


----------



## kokoliso1 (28 Sep 2017)

cadrilo dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Soy un poco novato en esto, y no sé si habré pagado la novatada. Hace un rato que hice un traspaso de ethers desde 1 cuenta de Coinbase a otra de Bitfinex. En Bitfinex había un mensaje que rezaba lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que funciona, sólo que Ether es muy lento, mira en un par de horas, cuando te deje de poner pending te tendría que aparecer ya.

El envío de Coinbase no es un smart contract, un smart contract es lo que usan por ejemplo los de TAAS para mandar ETH desde su cuenta y tokens, eso no lo soportan del todo pero si lo usas en soporte acaban ayudandote, hay que mandar 0.1 ETH desde otro sitio para engrasar el proceso, pero en tu caso es sólo esperar, ten también en cuenta que hay algunos exchanges que no te pasan los fondos si no envías al menos 0.1 ETH.


----------



## furia porcina (28 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo no te se contestar por el tema de los smart contracts, pero te diré que no te desesperes por una hora.
> 
> Calma, si tienen carga de trabajo pueden pasar semanas hasta que te contesten. Si no, días.
> 
> ...



Buenas, acabo de entrar y ya se hizo la transacción. De hecho en lo que tardé en escribir mi mensaje anterior, se ve que arrancó y se completó.

Normalmente no soy demasiado ansioso para eso. Vengo acostumbrado a operaciones de fondos donde pueden pasar varios días para hacer traspasos. De hecho ya me voy haciendo a la idea de que las cosas no son tan inmediatas como pensaba con estos temas de las criptomonedas, pero me generaba dudas lo de los smart contracts y por eso mi mensaje.

Ahora que ya he resuelto la duda, para aquellos que se encuentren en la misma situación decirles que en principio no hay problema para realizar este tipo de transacción.

saludos


----------



## danjian (28 Sep 2017)

Acabo de recibir un email de Uquid, parece ser que ya tienen contrato para ofrecer tarjetas otra vez.

Y vienen con otra sorpresa, han creado su propio token de ETH (UQUID COIN), la ICO empieza en 5 dias.


----------



## Claudius (28 Sep 2017)

cadrilo dijo:


> Normalmente no soy demasiado ansioso para eso. Vengo acostumbrado a operaciones de fondos donde pueden pasar varios días para hacer traspasos. De hecho ya me voy haciendo a la idea de que l*as cosas no son tan inmediatas como pensaba con estos temas de las criptomonedas,* pero me generaba dudas lo de los smart contracts y por eso mi mensaje.



Depende la criptomoneda, y los estados de la red. Cuando haces movimientos que duran menos de 5min ya no puedes vivir sin esa velocidad y 1h te parece una eternidad.


----------



## michinato (28 Sep 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Tranquilo que funciona, sólo que Ether es muy lento, mira en un par de horas, cuando te deje de poner pending te tendría que aparecer ya.
> ...



¿¿¿???

A mi las transacciones de ETH no me parecen nada lentas, por mi parte todas las que he realizado se han ejecutado en muy pocos bloques (tardando menos de un minuto) y han tenido unas comisiones ridículas (del orden de 10 céntimos o menos).

En la siguiente página puedes ver las estimaciones de cuanto van a tardar las transacciones en función del precio del gas que decidas poner (lo que acaba por determinar la comisión final): 

ETH Gas Station | Consumer oriented metrics for the Ethereum gas market


No está nada mal para un red que ejecuta unas 300.000 transacciones diarias (y ha llegado llegado a tener hasta 500.000).


Otra cosa es que los exchanges tarden en ejecutar las retiradas de Ether o que intentes transferir justo en el momento de apertura de una ICO donde todo el mundo quiere hacer esas 300.000 transacciones en pocos minutos.


----------



## orbeo (28 Sep 2017)

AdriKGB dijo:


> 2 cosas interesantes a las que hacerles seguimiento:
> 
> - En octubre hay otro fork de Bitcoin: Los que tengan BTCs el 25 de Octubre, les regalarán Bitcoin Gold el 1 de Noviembre, el nuevo fork se llama Bitcoin Gold (veremos como acaba Bitcoin Cash ahora). Se espera subida de BTC hasta el 25 de Octubre, y supongo que eso hará que todas las criptos vayan de subida.
> 
> ...



Pero el fork ya está confirmado?


----------



## Carlos T. (28 Sep 2017)

*Syscoin crece con su wallet Blockmarket*

El crecimiento y desarrollo de las criptomonedas es indetenible. La evolución de estas alternativas monetarias digitales también está trayendo la adopción de más medios alternativos de almacenamiento e intercambio de las mismas. Carteras descentralizadas cuya prioridad es facilitar la movilización de esas criptodivisas en el mercado global. En esta ocasión conversaremos acerca de Blockmarket, la cartera descentralizada de Syscoin.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## Divad (28 Sep 2017)

En Bitcoin ya no interesa el proyecto, solo buscan hacer HF para seguir beneficiando a los bitcoñeros veteranos... Al final no acabará bien... ~~"

Respecto a la criptoparaiso CROAT, ahora hace gracia... pero igual en semanas o meses nos volveremos a reír por el precio que tenga una vez entre en la exchange.

Globo sonda para los indios
Indian Blockchain Revolution Backed by John McAfee

Canada's Biggest Bank Tests Blockchain for Cross-Border Payments - CoinDesk


> "Construido con tecnología de código abierto del consorcio Hyperledger, el nuevo sistema se desplegó hace una semana como una capa subyacente al sistema de pagos existente de RBC"



Ripple e Hyperledger pueden integrarse en un proyecto que impulse a Interledger Protocol | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Lo que ya se veía venir...


Spoiler



Bacanal entre los "listos"


----------



## Albertezz (28 Sep 2017)

alguien sabe de alguna web o servicio para comprar giftcards de amazon que valgan para amazon.es con bitcoins o cualquier otra crypto?


----------



## Divad (28 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna web o servicio para comprar giftcards de amazon que valgan para amazon.es con bitcoins o cualquier otra crypto?



En carrefour puedes comprar bitcoins también ::


----------



## Albertezz (28 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En carrefour puedes comprar bitcoins también ::



disculpa pero que tiene que ver? yo busco la manera de comprar amazon giftcards con bitcoins para gastar en amazon, no busco comprar ningun bitcoin ::::::::::


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna web o servicio para comprar giftcards de amazon que valgan para amazon.es con bitcoins o cualquier otra crypto?



Shop Gift Cards with Bitcoin - Gyft

Buy Amazon.com Gift Cards | Gyft


----------



## Divad (28 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> disculpa pero que tiene que ver? yo busco la manera de comprar amazon giftcards con bitcoins para gastar en amazon, no busco comprar ningun bitcoin ::::::::::



Solo te daba otra marca a patrocinar por si te interesaba :XX: 

Tanto te gusta dar lecciones a otros y no eres capaz de ahorrarte los mensajes y el tiempo haciendo una simple búsqueda?

Comprar amazon gift cards

Twitter
Ethereum Trading Marketplace Cryptolocator Will Be Launched in October

Globo sonda a la vista, las exchanges que conocemos tienen su fecha de caducidad a la vista :fiufiu:


----------



## DrJ (28 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna web o servicio para comprar giftcards de amazon que valgan para amazon.es con bitcoins o cualquier otra crypto?



He visto que spectrocoin.com lo admite

Nunca lo he usado , de hecho solo conozco el exchange de la ICO de Bankera


----------



## Albertezz (28 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Solo te daba otra marca a patrocinar por si te interesaba :XX:
> 
> Tanto te gusta dar lecciones a otros y no eres capaz de ahorrarte los mensajes y el tiempo haciendo una simple búsqueda?
> 
> Comprar amazon gift cards



Yo no doy lecciones a nadie, pero si tu quieres darme un zasca o intentar dejarme mal, al menos moléstate en mirar si hay algun resultado con lo que he pedido, que no sabes ni hacer una búsqueda en google bien.

-No busco comprar giftcards en amazon, busco comprarlos con bitcoins.
-Segundo, no he encontrado ningún servicio que venda giftcards para amazon ESPAÑA, que es que ni miras los mensajes, ya es la segunda vez que lo pongo, amazon ESPAÑA y comprar con bitcoins. Y tu vas y me pones una busqueda en google para comprar giftcards en amazon, asi, tal cual, y te quedas tan contento ::::::::::::

Lo dicho colega, primero lee, comprende lo que se pide, y ya si eso cuando tengas la respuesta correcta y no una tontería, me das el zasca.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2017 at 19:31 ----------




DrJ dijo:


> He visto que spectrocoin.com lo admite
> 
> Nunca lo he usado , de hecho solo conozco el exchange de la ICO de Bankera



Gracias, lo miraré a ver si se puede usar sin dar DP.


----------



## Divad (28 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Yo no doy lecciones a nadie, pero si tu quieres darme un zasca o intentar dejarme mal, al menos moléstate en mirar si hay algun resultado con lo que he pedido, que no sabes ni hacer una búsqueda en google bien.
> 
> -No busco comprar giftcards en amazon, busco comprarlos con bitcoins.
> -Segundo, no he encontrado ningún servicio que venda giftcards para amazon ESPAÑA, que es que ni miras los mensajes, ya es la segunda vez que lo pongo, amazon ESPAÑA y comprar con bitcoins. Y tu vas y me pones una busqueda en google para comprar giftcards en amazon, asi, tal cual, y te quedas tan contento ::::::::::::
> ...



La búsqueda ha sido ridícula por mi parte como la tuya :XX: No te das cuenta? :XX: solo me limité a copiar tu frase y pegarla en google :fiufiu: si no has encontrado es porque no lo haces bien :XX:

Qué aproveche!:


----------



## Albertezz (28 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La búsqueda ha sido ridícula por mi parte como la tuya :XX: No te das cuenta? :XX: solo me limité a copiar tu frase y pegarla en google :fiufiu: si no has encontrado es porque no lo haces bien :XX:
> 
> Qué aproveche!:



confirmo que eres retrasado, te pongo en ignore con el clapman y a otra cosa.

Venga, a seguir palmando pasta, mongol.


----------



## Divad (28 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> confirmo que eres retrasado, te pongo en ignore con el clapman y a otra cosa.
> 
> Venga, a seguir palmando pasta, mongol.



Si lo habías buscado y no lo has encontrado... para qué preguntas tu mierda de pregunta aquí? Sabiendo que no está en España, qué quieres transmitir? Igual te haces el gilipollas y se te ha olvidado que existe un hilo dedicado a Bitcoin... Verdad? 8:::::



Spoiler



Cada uno se delata con sus acciones :rolleye:


----------



## Claudius (28 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> alguien sabe de alguna web o servicio para comprar giftcards de amazon que valgan para amazon.es con bitcoins o cualquier otra crypto?



BitCart con Dash y con dto.
https://www.bitcart.io/


----------



## Divad (28 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> BitCart con Dash y con dto.
> https://www.bitcart.io/



Se nota que Bitcoin ya no lo quieren, buen revés por parte de Dash.


----------



## Albertezz (28 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si lo habías buscado y no lo has encontrado... para qué preguntas tu mierda de pregunta aquí? Sabiendo que no está en España, qué quieres transmitir? Igual te haces el gilipollas y se te ha olvidado que existe un hilo dedicado a Bitcoin... Verdad? 8:::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me estás tocando los huevos, monguer. Aprende a redactar cosas con algún sentido, eso lo primero. 

Qué pasa, eres tan corto que no has visto el amazon.ES en mi primer mensaje? ves lo que pasa si dejas de tomar la medicación? haces mas subnormaladas que de costumbre.

Por otro lado, pregunto lo que me plazca, he dicho que se compre en bitcoin o cualquier otra cripto, y que yo sepa esto es un foro y sirve para hacer preguntas y más encima si el hilo se llama ALTCOINS.



Spoiler



Retrasado


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Sep 2017)

Una que anda muy fuerte estos días es z cash, ha subido bastante.

También parece que es bastante rentable su minería.


----------



## Albertezz (28 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> BitCart con Dash y con dto.
> https://www.bitcart.io/




Gracias Claudius, le echaré un ojo, aunque otro forero ha recomendado spectrocoin y en principio parece que es lo que busco.


----------



## Divad (28 Sep 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Me estás tocando los huevos, monguer. Aprende a redactar cosas con algún sentido, eso lo primero.
> 
> Qué pasa, eres tan corto que no has visto el amazon.ES en mi primer mensaje? ves lo que pasa si dejas de tomar la medicación? haces mas subnormaladas que de costumbre.
> 
> ...



Se pone machote el EGO. Recuerdas?


> Iniciado por davitin
> Bitcoin cash y eth igualados en precio.



Ahora resulta que solo Albertezz puede opinar de lo que le de la gana y otros deben callarse porque el lo diga? Eso sí, el spam "compra bitcoin" hay que mostrarlo :XX:::

Vuelve cuando quieras a dejar tu huella comercial :XX:8:::



Spoiler



Lo que das, es lo que recibes




---------- Post added 28-sep-2017 at 22:02 ----------

Aquí se expresa quien le de la gana y como le salga de las pelotas/ovarios.


----------



## bmbnct (29 Sep 2017)

Para los que les guste jugar y quieran ganar DASH gratis:

home - dash.red


----------



## Claudius (29 Sep 2017)

*10-clases-de-cripto-fanaticos-de-cual-eres*

En la pluralidad está la riqueza

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@dashforcenews-es/10-clases-de-cripto-fanaticos-de-cual-
eres


----------



## bizkaiarober (29 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *10-clases-de-cripto-fanaticos-de-cual-eres*
> 
> En la pluralidad está la riqueza
> 
> ...



De los que todavía no lo ven muy claro...
(al menos en mi móvil ) 

Sorry! This page doesnt exist.
Not to worry. You can head back to our homepage, or check out some great posts.


----------



## paketazo (29 Sep 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> De los que todavía no lo ven muy claro...
> (al menos en mi móvil )
> 
> Sorry! This page doesnt exist.
> Not to worry. You can head back to our homepage, or check out some great posts.



steemit.com/bitcoin/@dashforcenews-es/10-clases-de-cripto-fanaticos-de-cual-eres

https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@dashforcenews-es/10-clases-de-cripto-fanaticos-de-cual-eres

Hay que daros todo mascado...


----------



## bmbnct (29 Sep 2017)

¿Alguno de por aquí entrasteis en SALT?

Hoy ha salido en Liqui y mientras en la web de SALT se esta vendiéndo a 20$ por token, en el exchange ha salido a unos 7$ dólares y ahora está unos 3,5$. Obviamente nadie ha podido venderlos por 20$ solo los más avispados por 7$. Una putada para los que entramos en la ico pero es una muy buena oportunidad para entrar en el proyecto.


----------



## jorge (29 Sep 2017)

Alguien me puede decir si ha pasado algo con OX en liqui? Tenía 100 pavos metidos y hoy me ha dado por entrar y en el buscador de la web al poner OX solo me aparece DISTRITOX..


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Sep 2017)

Y este despertar de Iota?las criticas de Vitalik?


----------



## bmbnct (30 Sep 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Y este despertar de Iota?las criticas de Vitalik?



Se ha listado en Binance.


----------



## impacto (30 Sep 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> ¿Alguno de por aquí entrasteis en SALT?
> 
> Hoy ha salido en Liqui y mientras en la web de SALT se esta vendiéndo a 20$ por token, en el exchange ha salido a unos 7$ dólares y ahora está unos 3,5$. Obviamente nadie ha podido venderlos por 20$ solo los más avispados por 7$. Una putada para los que entramos en la ico pero es una muy buena oportunidad para entrar en el proyecto.



De verdad?? En la ICO de SALT estaba a 20 pavos el token? Con un max. Supply de 120 millones?
Solo se pueden decir dos cosas:
1 - QUE HIJOS DE PUTA.
2 - Si es como dices, Recaudaron minimo 120-140 millones de Dolares, ahora su proyecto vale 40... En donde se ha escondido la diferencia? 

Empiezo a pensar que si no hay airdrop, o una puta ICO razonable, esos proyectos... no son más que mierda, por otro lado, si compras a 20 en una ICO, que proceso mental te lleva a vender a 3,5? Igual no te he entendido bien y 20 no fue el precio de ICO, ya me diras... el proyecto pinta bien... pero como el 80% de los que salen...


----------



## Claudius (30 Sep 2017)

Una vuelta a las comisiones de bitcoin, hay puntos de vista para todos los gustos
Paying $15 to Send $25 Has Bitcoin Users Rethinking Practicality - Bloomberg


----------



## remonster (30 Sep 2017)

impacto dijo:


> De verdad?? En la ICO de SALT estaba a 20 pavos el token? Con un max. Supply de 120 millones?
> Solo se pueden decir dos cosas:
> 1 - QUE HIJOS DE PUTA.
> 2 - Si es como dices, Recaudaron minimo 120-140 millones de Dolares, ahora su proyecto vale 40... En donde se ha escondido la diferencia?
> ...



Vamos abriendo los ojos pichoncillos?


----------



## bmbnct (30 Sep 2017)

impacto dijo:


> De verdad?? En la ICO de SALT estaba a 20 pavos el token? Con un max. Supply de 120 millones?
> Solo se pueden decir dos cosas:
> 1 - QUE HIJOS DE PUTA.
> 2 - Si es como dices, Recaudaron minimo 120-140 millones de Dolares, ahora su proyecto vale 40... En donde se ha escondido la diferencia?
> ...



Así es. En la web de SALT los puedes seguir comprando a 20$ y en liqui esta a menos de 1/4. Yo los compre a 3$ y no creo que el dump lo hayan provocado los que compraron a partir de 1,5 sino los que compraron a 0,xx $. Que, sino me equivoco, esa "preico" no estaba disponible para todo el mundo.
El proyecto y sobre todo la idea es brillante IMO. Pero es muy feo (por no decir otra cosa) lo que han hecho.
Como punto a favor, están dando da la cara en las diferentes redes sociales en las que están.


----------



## orbeo (30 Sep 2017)

Pues a mi personalmente, el proyecto SALT me parece una mierda.

Mira que nunca miro ICOs, pero justo ayer creo que a través de un enlace abrí su web.

Veamos, una plataforma que a cambio de depositar tus BTC como garantía, te ofrecen un préstamo al 5%. Bien no suena mal.

Letra pequeña (muy pequeña pero ahí en la web está), ellos no prestan, sólo hacen de depositarios de los BTC. Un tercero es quien presta, y en su mano está la evaluación de crédito, además no me puse a calcular pero hay que ver que relación de BTC te piden sobre lo solicitado. A priori no parece mal la idea, alguien quiere financiar algo (particular o empresa), depositas tus BTC y tienes tu préstamo, a la cancelación te regresan tus BTC (con un valor que se supone superior) y ellos ganan su 5%. Todos contentos.

Si no pagas, supongo que ejecutaran los BTC como aval.

La idea a priori me parece buena PERO, me parece un negocio totalmente replicable, cualquier plataforma puede hacer lo mismo, cualquier exchange, cualquier aseguradora, etc... 

Pero son los primeros!!! Ya, peor. Empresas y grandes clientes muchos ni saben de BTC, clientes Cofidis style no creo que tengan ni un satoshi, etc...

Desde luego no creo que lleguen muy lejos... (tras esta profecía seguro será la próxima Apple)


----------



## tio_argyle (30 Sep 2017)

impacto dijo:


> De verdad?? En la ICO de SALT estaba a 20 pavos el token? Con un max. Supply de 120 millones?
> Solo se pueden decir dos cosas:
> 1 - QUE HIJOS DE PUTA.
> 2 - Si es como dices, Recaudaron minimo 120-140 millones de Dolares, ahora su proyecto vale 40... En donde se ha escondido la diferencia?
> ...



Se ha vendido en diferentes TIER de precios o como los quieras llamar. El primero a 0,25$, el siguiente a 0,5$, etc.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Sep 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Se ha vendido en diferentes TIER de precios o como los quieras llamar. El primero a 0,25$, el siguiente a 0,5$, etc.



Si. Pero creo que esos no estaban abiertos al 'público'

---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 21:13 ----------

Burbuja ".com" vs burbuja "crypto":

https://steemit.com/ethereum/@cryptoportfolio/dotcom-bubble-and-cryptocurrencies-bubble


----------



## impacto (30 Sep 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Vamos abriendo los ojos pichoncillos?



De verdad colega? jajajaja 
y tu BTC, como vais con el colapso, y la orgia de forks?
No tiene mucho tirón el hilo en el foro en el que puedes ejercer tu autocracia disfrazada, o simplemente tienes una alarmita para venir a tocar los huevos de forma regular... hay pobre de el que tenga tantos BTCs como tu... y se pase la vida detrás del ordeñador... ::

---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 23:56 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Así es. En la web de SALT los puedes seguir comprando a 20$ y en liqui esta a menos de 1/4. Yo los compre a 3$ y no creo que el dump lo hayan provocado los que compraron a partir de 1,5 sino los que compraron a 0,xx $. Que, sino me equivoco, esa "preico" no estaba disponible para todo el mundo.
> El proyecto y sobre todo la idea es brillante IMO. Pero es muy feo (por no decir otra cosa) lo que han hecho.
> Como punto a favor, están dando da la cara en las diferentes redes sociales en las que están.



Flipante, cualquier otra cosa seria de scamer, igualmente para mi no compensan, muy triste

---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 23:57 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Pues a mi personalmente, el proyecto SALT me parece una mierda.
> 
> Mira que nunca miro ICOs, pero justo ayer creo que a través de un enlace abrí su web.
> 
> ...



A mi el proyecto no me pinta mal, pero para ser una coin como muchas otras, no para clavarse a la altura de PIVX o Golem, hoy... es lo malo del boom que esta saliendo... y solo estamos en el principio...


----------



## bmbnct (1 Oct 2017)

Ya esta SALT en los 7$. Un X2 desde que lo avisé ayer.


----------



## Rekt (1 Oct 2017)

El proyecto de SALT es la leche por el simple motivo de que si quieres comprarte un piso con tus cryptos, puedes hacerlo sin necesidad de venderlas y por lo tanto cualquier futura ganancia con esas cryptos seguirán siendo tuyas, mientras que tus deudas serán en moneda inflacionaria, tus ahorros y tu colateral estarán en moneda deflacionaria.

Por no hablar de que te permite gastar esquivando los impuestos de capital gains...

Hace años estuve pensando en cual sería la mejor aplicación posible para las cryptos y esta estaba en el top 3.


----------



## silverbio (1 Oct 2017)

A mí me parece que SALT está muy bien armado y muy bien asesorado....les ha faltado aguantar unos días más los membership porque de hecho tenían el 80% de los últimos 25.000 en su web vendidos...a 15, 20 y 25$...

Yo entré en julio en 1,5$ y esas pienso mantenerlas para usar un día como colateral pero ayer era un "screaming buy" y volví a comprar con un objetivo de corto plazo...
Parece que para final de año podrán tener operativa la plataforma...muy difícil que no recupere los 25$ que ya han sido negociados.

Muy pronto estará en los TOP 20.


QUOTE=Rekt;20333567]El proyecto de SALT es la leche por el simple motivo de que si quieres comprarte un piso con tus cryptos, puedes hacerlo sin necesidad de venderlas y por lo tanto cualquier futura ganancia con esas cryptos seguirán siendo tuyas, mientras que tus deudas serán en moneda inflacionaria, tus ahorros y tu colateral estarán en moneda deflacionaria.

Por no hablar de que te permite gastar esquivando los impuestos de capital gains...

Hace años estuve pensando en cual sería la mejor aplicación posible para las cryptos y esta estaba en el top 3.[/QUOTE]


----------



## orbeo (1 Oct 2017)

Rekt dijo:


> El proyecto de SALT es la leche por el simple motivo de que si quieres comprarte un piso con tus cryptos, puedes hacerlo sin necesidad de venderlas y por lo tanto cualquier futura ganancia con esas cryptos seguirán siendo tuyas, mientras que tus deudas serán en moneda inflacionaria, tus ahorros y tu colateral estarán en moneda deflacionaria.
> 
> Por no hablar de que te permite gastar esquivando los impuestos de capital gains...
> 
> Hace años estuve pensando en cual sería la mejor aplicación posible para las cryptos y esta estaba en el top 3.



Pues mira, visto así, tienes razón.


----------



## Rekt (1 Oct 2017)

silverbio dijo:


> A mí me parece que SALT está muy bien armado y muy bien asesorado....les ha faltado aguantar unos días más los membership porque de hecho tenían el 80% de los últimos 25.000 en su web vendidos...a 15, 20 y 25$...
> 
> Yo entré en julio en 1,5$ y esas pienso mantenerlas para usar un día como colateral pero ayer era un "screaming buy" y volví a comprar con un objetivo de corto plazo...
> Parece que para final de año podrán tener operativa la plataforma...muy difícil que no recupere los 25$ que ya han sido negociados.
> ...



Yo ayer metí a saco a 4€, el 50% de mi portafolio son salt, luego tengo mucha esperanza en Kyber y Verge y uso un 10% del portafolio para pump&dumps.


----------



## Albertezz (2 Oct 2017)

Yo compré salt a 0.25$ y los he vendido a 7$. Easy money, yo que vosotros no compraría una coin que no tiene ningún uso y que lo unico que vale es para esto:
-1 salt te deja pedir un crédito de hasta 10k$
-10 salt te deja pedir un crédito de hasta 100k$
-100 salt te deja pedir un crédito de hasta 1 kilo.

Saludos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (2 Oct 2017)

A los precios a los que ha quedado Stoxx y viendo el margen que tendría de subida, creéis que sería buena idea comprar o ya ha pasado su momento y va a quedar olvidada como muchas otras?


----------



## Kukulkam (2 Oct 2017)

Hola, he estado en el pump de WTC desde 1$, también en los LRC en coinexchange, que me han doblado el medio ether con que entré.

En binance, os lo recomiendo para tradear porque con BNB pagas la mitad de fees y por su fácil manejo, están en votación para añadir nueva moneda, entre monetha y substratum anda el juego, pumpeara la que salga ganadora.

También los bytom estan a buen precio y la chainlink, aunque ya a x3 ico, la veo con potencial de pumpeo.

Un saludo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos T. (2 Oct 2017)

*Snovio : crowdsourcing en la recopilación de datos y su ICO*

El mercado de las bases de datos bien sean de correos electrónicos, contactos, perfiles de empresa y relacionados es un nicho de incalculable valor cualitativo para diversos sectores corporativos. Con esta clara noción la gente de Snovio ha pensado no sólo en ofrecer una importante posibilidad de soluciones apoyados en tecnología blockchain, sino que además ofrece la oportunidad de desarrollar un ecosistema tokenizado que brindará valor agregado e incentivos económicos reales a quienes se vayan haciendo parte de la comunidad de dicho ecosistema.

*Continuar leyendo...*

---------- Post added 02-oct-2017 at 14:46 ----------








*LON primer banco del mundo en vender Bitcoin vía cajeros automáticos*

La firma eslovena Hranilnica LON, se convertirá oficialmente en el primer banco regulado del mundo en vender bitcoin directamente desde sus cajeros automáticos existentes.

Durante una conferencia de prensa el pasado 25 de septiembre, LON presentó su servicio de bitcoin integrado en sus cajeros automáticos que están instalados y localizados en todo el país. Gracias a esto los clientes de LON ahora pueden comprar bitcoin directamente desde sus cajeros automáticos mediante la compra de cupones bitcoin.

*Continuar leyendo...*

---------- Post added 02-oct-2017 at 15:01 ----------








*La plataforma de subastas de ICO´s RateI.CO también nos ofrece su propia ICO*

Las alternativas que recientemente se han venido observando en el entorno de la criptografía son una clara perspectiva del auge de la tecnología blockchain y su indiscutible aceptación en los más diversos ámbitos. Y en esa vasta aparición de proyectos, la financiación ha jugado un papel crucial recurriéndose al público interesado. Con el advenimiento de las ICOs como alternativa de financiación de estos proyectos sobre la base del crowfunding, los capitales ahora se mueven desde los usuarios interesados, con lo cual se ha configurado un fenómeno sin precedentes en estos temas. Tal está siendo la fuerza de esta tendencia que en el mercado se requiere de cada vez más plataformas que orienten estos esfuerzos, y sobre esa premisa en esta ocasión conversaremos de la plataforma RateI.CO.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## bmbnct (2 Oct 2017)

Tesorería de Dash destinará más de 2 millones de dólares para el desarrollo de 30 proyectos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Gurney (2 Oct 2017)

Yendo el tema hacia la recuperación de los 150MM de cap, qué os parece el mal comportamiento de Dash?

Dash (DASH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## paketazo (2 Oct 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Yendo el tema hacia la recuperación de los 150MM de cap, qué os parece el mal comportamiento de Dash?
> I
> Dash (DASH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



He aprovechado para sumar 20 dash más. Mirad los masternodos y pensad con frialdad...como hacen los maker markets.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (3 Oct 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Yendo el tema hacia la recuperación de los 150MM de cap, qué os parece el mal comportamiento de Dash?
> 
> Dash (DASH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



El chart de PIVX, algo más bruto...va en la misma línea. 

PIVX (PIVX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

No es muy normal ,tal como estaba todo, que BTC no haya animado más el cotarro,y tirado hacia arriba, en general. Aunque no impide que se dé en cualquier momento, ni muchísimo menos...El Q4 trae novedades para dar y tomar. Tensa calma ???

*"...is the hardest part".  *



Spoiler



Tom Petty, crítico en California tras un infarto. 

[youtube]GM2G0o7Zk4Y[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (3 Oct 2017)

Están esperando a la 3 República :fiufiu: junto con las restricciones de agua saldrá criptolandia como conciliador y salvador impulsando las chapas. 

Españistán como no se meta de cabeza, seremos la casa de putas baratas de la realidad que compartimos :XX:
Sierra Leone Prioritizes National Blockchain Initiative - ETHNews.com


----------



## Claudius (3 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> No es muy normal ,tal como estaba todo, que BTC no haya animado más el cotarro,y tirado hacia arriba, en general. Aunque no impide que se dé en cualquier momento, ni muchísimo menos...El Q4 trae novedades para dar y tomar. Tensa calma ???



Se está largando la pasta de las alt-coins a btc para el posible Bitcoin Gold, otro chino dueño de un pool, que ha visto el negocio del milagro de los panes y los peces 2.0. Igual que las ICO pero si tienes hash, pues puedes lanzar estos o 'negocietes'..


----------



## bmbnct (3 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Se está largando la pasta de las alt-coins a btc para el posible Bitcoin Gold, otro chino dueño de un pool, que ha visto el negocio del milagro de los panes y los peces 2.0. Igual que las ICO pero si tienes hash, pues puedes lanzar estos o 'negocietes'..



Bitcoin también esta cayendo, así que está saliendo FIAT; según estoy leyendo el motivo de la caída puede ser el día nacional de china:

Chinese National Day is celebrated on October 1st every year to commemorate the founding of People’s Republic of China. On that day, lots of large-scaled activities are held nationwide. Besides, the 7-day holiday from Oct. 1st to 7th is called "Golden Week”, during which more and more Chinese people go traveling around the country

China National Day, 2017: October 1st, Golden Week


----------



## Claudius (3 Oct 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin también esta cayendo, así que está saliendo FIAT; según estoy leyendo el motivo de la caída puede ser el día nacional de china:
> 
> Chinese National Day is celebrated on October 1st every year to commemorate the founding of People’s Republic of China. On that day, lots of large-scaled activities are held nationwide. Besides, the 7-day holiday from Oct. 1st to 7th is called "Golden Week”, during which more and more Chinese people go traveling around the country
> 
> China National Day, 2017: October 1st, Golden Week



Se me había pasado, pues si es así sigue teniendo peso de narices todo lo que ocurra en China. A ver si llega el 2018 con los refuerzos nipones.


----------



## juli (3 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Se está largando la pasta de las alt-coins a btc para el posible Bitcoin Gold, otro chino dueño de un pool, que ha visto el negocio del milagro de los panes y los peces 2.0. Igual que las ICO pero si tienes hash, pues puedes lanzar estos o 'negocietes'..



*Si tu enemigo* /Pareto/ *te encula ...únete a él.*

Bitcoin asume el periódico drenaje paretiano...creando agentes nuevos en el top que se beneficiarán de lo que el equilibrio le exija ceder...con lo que, mucho Jihan diabólico , mucho Gigaminero acaparador y mucho culebrón...pero en cada fork, minimiza pérdidas.


----------



## Carlos T. (3 Oct 2017)

*LavkaLavka, BioCoin y el primer ICO legal en Rusia*

En Rusia LavkaLavka, una compañía de eco-agricultura internacional y red minorista, ha lanzado una crowdsale de la plataforma integrada de criptografía BioCoin en asociación con una plataforma digital Voskhod.

BioCoin es una plataforma internacional de fidelización basada en blockchain, creada para facilitar el paradigma agrícola ecológico y saludable en todo el mundo. Presentada como una combinación de plataforma de cryptomonedas y lealtad, BioCoin está diseñada para apoyar a los agricultores locales y minoristas de alimentos orgánicos y les permiten devolver valor a sus comunidades a través de un sistema de recompensas y descuentos.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## Divad (3 Oct 2017)

Tanto HF en Bitcoin acabará siendo "sano" cuando no están ofreciendo ninguna mejora salvo la pasarela FIAT/CRYPTO.

Con las tarjetas de las diferentes cryptos se les acabará el chollo, lo saben los bitcoñeros? 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (3 Oct 2017)

*Hamijos...adiós cháchara...hola jugada de bigote .*

*MICHINATO :* Los 2 primeros puntos indican que hay que actualizar todas las wallets...o quedar excluído de la red ??? De qué va exactamente ???


----------



## Albertezz (3 Oct 2017)

os voy a recomendar una coin que va a ser top, de momento solo está en cryptopia:

obsidian network.

Qué es? pues basicamente es un messenger seguro, más que signal, telegram, whatsapp etc. La ico ha sido este verano y pedían creo recordar que 5 millones pero solo recaudaron 3, por lo que quemaron los tokens no vendidos.
De momento están siendo muy serios, su lema es underpromise and overdeliver. 
Es 100% PoS con un 10% anual aprox, y va a haber masternodos/full nodes. 
No es humo ya que las versiones linux y windows de la app están en fase alpha y están siendo probada por miembros de la comunidad, con el dinero de la ico están enfocándose al desarrollo de la app bajo android e ios.

Bajo mi punto de vista tiene potencial para superar a Status, no ya solo en funcionamiento y privacidad, que eso es seguro, sino también en marketcap (100M), ahora mismo anda sobre 17.







Obsidian (ODN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## juli (4 Oct 2017)

- El primer zarpazo a los 89.000 satoshis de PIVX, lo ha escupido en cero'coma. 

- 57.000 wallets fuera del top 1.000 para repartirse menos de 450 coins por barba. Jambre es decir poco. Me pirro por ver mañana a qué ritmo crecen.

- top 1000 con 28.000 caramelitos por wallet listos para el bautizo. Y por cierto...subiendo en proporción a la plebe. Si la castuza sigue cargando, cuado posiblemente valore cierto punto para soltar - parte, que los Mnodes en este proyecto, tamién votan y tienen su miga : recordemos, MENOS Masternodes que el escasísimo Dash y parecido sistema de gobernanza - ...y los proves tienen más fiat que coins...quién tirará el precio ? Fácil : Solo una chapuza . Esperemos que el criptólogo haya eliminado cualquier atisbo de precipitación...sería una pena de cojones y no hay ninguna necesidad de liarse la manta a la cabeza...no fallar es crucial en este proyecto.

Estamos ante la primera coin "anónima" orientada al uso masivo. Pero como ya comenté en su día, más a un público "indie" , de "usuarios avanzadillos" que de "frikidevs" o criminosos de la deepweb. Y con un uso muy elemental : Cryptopasta . No hacen falta encajes de bolillos para cumplir expediente...ni lo ha necesitado su extensa comunidad para "hacer equipo".

Segundo intento a por los 89.000 . Y quedan casi 2 semanas hasta el ZPIVX...con una criptoestrella a 3 pavos.

Por mi parte, yo holdeo aunque salga un bug mastodóntico y se vaya a 10 céntimos. Lo arreglarán.

A cruzar dedos. Palomitas.



p.d. por cierto, 12 mil y pico putas PIVX a la venta en Bittrex,exchange que practicamente capitaliza su mercadeo... cuando ayer me suena que pasaban el millón. :: 18.000 solicitudes de compra,


___________________________________________________

Mybit presenta desde Praga chavalería prepará y proyecto pormenorizado en sociedad. En menos de un mes, nueva web - la actual , horripilante, es de la que te hace gratis tu sobrino tras acabar un cursillo - y antes de fin de año, empiezan himbersiones solares en Dubai - el jefazo yanki viene de cortar el queso en gigantes sostenibles USA -.

Otra a 2 pavos y poco...y con un float pa'desorinarse viva.

[youtube]C8vGbRsFZGc[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (4 Oct 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> os voy a recomendar una coin que va a ser top, de momento solo está en cryptopia:
> 
> obsidian network.
> 
> ...



Cuidado no se la coma la siguiente: 

ICO - Social Coins - Nexus

Estoy registrado y el proyecto está funcionando a medio gas, pero es real 8:

10h de subida de PIVX :: Como se lo curran los bots en levantar el imperio con microentradas constantes y recogiendo beneficios las que se van saliendo tras haber entrado hace días/semanas :: 

Cuando el parque de atracciones este abierto para TODOS, los bots serán menos perceptibles pues todo serán corrientes. Solamente los veríamos actuar si se hiciese una unión global bajo una misma chapa, proyecto, votación,... pues el Sistema ejecutaría sus contra medidas; bots manteniendo el equilibrio y en vez de porras serán


Spoiler



Kalashnikov fabrica un &apos;terminator&apos; inteligente capaz de decidir a quién disparar sin intervención humana | Tecnología Home | EL MUNDO









Spoiler



Eso sí, lanzará rosas con mucho amor :XX:::


----------



## Albertezz (4 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuidado no se la coma la siguiente:
> 
> ICO - Social Coins - Nexus
> 
> Estoy registrado y el proyecto está funcionando a medio gas, pero es real 8:



ODN no tiene nada que ver con Nexus, Nexus es una red social estilo facebook y ODN un messenger estilo whatsapp.

Por cierto, no digo que el proyecto sea malo el de Nexus, pero si que voy a decir que yo no metería mi dinero ahí pues no se hasta que punto va a ser rentable para la gente que entre en la ico. ¿Porqué digo esto? Pues porque en la PREICO, los que entraron lo hicieron con un 70% de descuento, por lo que pueden vender por debajo del precio ICO y aun así ganar bastante dinerete.

Cuando salga Nexus veremos si en una semana da una rentabilidad de x9 como está dando ODN


----------



## Divad (4 Oct 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> ODN no tiene nada que ver con Nexus, Nexus es una red social estilo facebook y ODN un messenger estilo whatsapp.
> 
> Por cierto, no digo que el proyecto sea malo el de Nexus, pero si que voy a decir que yo no metería mi dinero ahí pues no se hasta que punto va a ser rentable para la gente que entre en la ico. ¿Porqué digo esto? Pues porque en la PREICO, los que entraron lo hicieron con un 70% de descuento, por lo que pueden vender por debajo del precio ICO y aun así ganar bastante dinerete.
> 
> Cuando salga Nexus veremos si en una semana da una rentabilidad de x9 como está dando ODN



Se puede hacer un x3 si uno es más rápido que la luz vendiendo nada más salir al mercado :XX: te has mirado de verdad las tonterías que tiene nexus? 8: 

Otro requisito importante es que esté avalada por un "listo" y no vale ser joven, con estudios y sus diferentes trabajos que ha tenido. Sino en ballenas detrás o claramente amigos judíos que avalan el proyecto 8::XX::: Un ejemplo es la familia reunida en ETH:






Igual faltan unos cuantos ya que no está actualizada :XX:

Además, solo digo que tengáis cuidado! :Baile:


----------



## VictorW (4 Oct 2017)

Juli, Clapham...GRACIAS¡¡

Compre PIVX a 1.90US$ porque, al igual que muchos otros, seguimos a pies juntillas vuestros movimientos.
Respecto a la actualización de wallet, tengo mis PIVX en Bittrex, ¿he de hacer algo?

Gracias de nuevo y to the moon


----------



## juli (4 Oct 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Juli, Clapham...GRACIAS¡¡
> 
> Compre PIVX a 1.90US$ porque, al igual que muchos otros, seguimos a pies juntillas vuestros movimientos.
> Respecto a la actualización de wallet, tengo mis PIVX en Bittrex, ¿he de hacer algo?
> ...



Ni idea...a ver si aparece el forero Michinato / por cierto, ése sí que es digno de agradecimiento por dar luces con criterio especto a este proyecto . desde luego, yo , sólo un poquillo más pelma y seguramente más ruidoso... / y nos comenta algo sobre ello si es que lo ha ojeado.

Supongo de todos modos que será una actualización standard y practicamente automática - las nuevas versiones, han sido sucesivamente así, descargar y listo /.

Más que un 2demún, yo firmo un gota a gota alcista y continuado y seguir incorporando holders...Ahí es donde se juega ser un TOP 25 inamovible , masivo y robusto...pero paso a paso : Un Zerocoin sin gambadas es fundamental para ello ...- y marcaría un ATH sin duda , que debería ser tónica habitual -. Aunque en mi opinión, lo acojonante sería qu e la base para seguir ampliando aplicaciones para la comunidad estaría hecha -.

Un saludo.


----------



## Carlos T. (4 Oct 2017)

*Mirocana: Plataforma de Inteligencia Artificial para la inversión transparente*

La inteligencia artificial se expande en cada vez más avanzados proyectos cuyo alcance toca todos los ámbitos. Tal es el caso del ámbito financiero, donde nos llega Mirocana, que es una Inteligencia Artificial auto-reforzada basada en redes neuronales de aprendizaje profundo y otros modelos modernos de aprendizaje automático que analizan grandes volúmenes de datos para predecir los mercados financieros.

Mirocana es un complejo sistema de predicción basado en redes neuronales de aprendizaje profundo que recogen, almacenan y analizan enormes volúmenes de datos financieros. El equipo detrás de esta completa plataforma ha creado tres productos de inversión basados ​​en las predicciones del sistema para los mercados de acciones, divisas y cripto-monedas. El acceso a estos productos estará medido por la cantidad de tokens disponibles en la cuenta del cliente.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## juli (5 Oct 2017)

Ojo con Mybit, que hace un cuarto de hora había hecho un +100% de golpe y se ha puesto en casi 5 pavos . Chupinazo ERC20 marca de la casa de ésos que le gustan a Divad.

Float clitoridiano como pocos...y ya lo andan enredando...

Ahora mismo volviendo a su ser...pero ésta con un par de manos serias que se encaprichen, ...se va de verdad .


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (5 Oct 2017)

Viendo la caida sostenida de BCH durante estas dos ultimas semanas (hace dos semanas estaba por encima de 440€ y ahora ha perdido los 300€), me planteo si es el momento de entrar. No a largo plazo, pero para aprovechar el rebote. 

Alguno sabe las razones de tal caida? Os animais a dar valores de entrada?


----------



## juli (5 Oct 2017)

No sé en qué sentido, pero parece que hoy liberalizan la plataforma de Iconomi.

Ignoro si era algo reservado a quienes habían accedido a los registros no anónimos que requerían u otro tipo de condicionantes. La verdad es que ofrecen unas 20 criptos para himbertir y los acompañan con parámetros que posiblemente sean de lo más últil , pero éso debería chequearlo alguien amiliarizado con Trading, AT, etc... Los valores que presentan , dentro del perfil de coins "sólidas" del ranking, con lo que de asegurar un rendimiento aceptable sin estar cada día a "cara o cruz" , tendría su miga.

A ver si alguien con criterio se anima a profundizar en esto e iluminar al resto, gracias.


----------



## orbeo (5 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> No sé en qué sentido, pero hoy liberalizan la plataforma de Iconomi.
> 
> Ignoro si era algo reservado a quienes habían accedido a los registros no anónimos que requerían u otro ipo de condicieonantes. La verdad es que ofrecen unas 20 cripos y los acompañan con parámetros que posiblemente sean de lo más últil , pero éso debería chequearlo alguien amiliarizado con Trading, AT, etc... Los valores que presentan , dentro del perfil de coins "sólidas" de ranking, con lo que de asegurar un rendimiento aceptable sin estar cada día a "cara o cruz" , tiene su miga.
> 
> A ver si alguien con criterio eajima a profundizar en esto e iluminar al resto, gracias.




Es una especie de fondos de inversión.

Primero tenían el BLX, luego el Pinta y desde ayer, los nuevos gestionados por los gestores "seleccionados".

Al principio me pareció buena la idea, para diversificar en diferentes Alts sin tener que preocuparme de revisar, meter algo de pasta ahí a largo plazo. Al final lo he sacado, porque por ejemplo con el BLX, es un fondo pasivo, solo rebalancean mensualmente, por lo que si sale algun token que pega el pelotazo ya lo incorporan tarde.

Además mucho ojo a las comisiones, BLX cobra un 3% de gestión, pero es que Pinta un 20%, aparte un 0.5€% por salirte.

No me parece mal un 3% a éxito, pero para eso exigo una gestión activa, en la web están todas las monedas en las que invierten y los porcentajes, asi que cualquiera puede replicar una cartera tranquilamente, seleccionando los momentos de entrada por AT en cada una y ahorrarse las comisiones.

En resto de fondos (los llaman Arrays), pues habrá que seguir la evolución, se supone que estos sí hacen una gestión activa, pero cada uno tiene comisiones diferentes.


----------



## orbeo (5 Oct 2017)

Por cierto, alguien sabe a que se debe el subidón dr Ripple??


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Oct 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> ODN no tiene nada que ver con Nexus, Nexus es una red social estilo facebook y ODN un messenger estilo whatsapp.
> 
> ...



Por qué crees que ODN va a triunfar (usuarios) cuando Bleep de BitTorrent lo tenemos instalados 4 y con todo tiramos más de Telegram para hablar con los "listos" y Whatsapp para el resto, o sea, todos?

No es una pregunta capciosa...


----------



## Carlos T. (5 Oct 2017)

*Teambrella comienza operaciones en Sudamérica y Holanda*

La empresa rusa Teambrella quiere resolver algunos problemas de la industria de seguros mediante la eliminación de las compañías de seguros. Sí, tal cual como usted lo lee. Utilizando contratos inteligentes y criptomonedas, los desarrolladores rusos de Teambrella han construido una plataforma de seguros descentralizada. Ahora han lanzado los primeros proyectos, que abarcan las mascotas en Sudamérica y las bicicletas en los Países Bajos. Debido a los honorarios de manejo de las criptodivisas, los desarrolladores pasaron de Bitcoin a Ethereum.

Hasta ahora, bitcoin y otras criptodivisas han demostrado en su mayoría, que se puede construir y mantener el dinero de una manera descentralizada, sin los gobiernos de los países y sus bancos centrales. Eso marca una innovación histórica, que inició una revolución silenciosa que necesitará décadas para penetrar en toda la sociedad.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## juli (5 Oct 2017)

He actualizado la wallet de pivx ...y no veo que el interface mude inclyendo algún espacio para los Zpivx como se ve en las demos de la tesnet. El interface es el mismo. / Ojo, no busco que funcione, cosa que parece que sólo se dará en la actualización del días 13, sino que se vea el nuevo panel...el panel es idéntico, el mismo al anterior /. 

Alguien lo ha hecho ?

Dejo el link oficial del foro de PIVX.

PIVX Core Wallet 2.3.1 release - Official News - PIVX - Community Forum


...y aquí, el - supuesto - aspecto del nuevo inteface , Zerocoin incluído - pestaña "Privacy" - :

Twitter


----------



## horik (5 Oct 2017)

COSS to the moon!


----------



## Claudius (5 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Aunque claro ...*con los millones de lectores que leen al clapham y lo que es peor , le copian sus tecnicas de lucro y forramiento* sera dificil
> que el ZOIN se mantenga barato mucho tiempo ...



:XX:
En estos tiempos convulsos, me has sacado una risa.


----------



## juli (5 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :XX:
> En estos tiempos convulsos, me has sacado una risa.



Joder...ahora ya sé de qué iba el paño de ZOIN para arriba, ZION para abajo... ::

El gurú-probeta éste, palmeros multinick mediante...pumpeando una coin de 3000 pavos al día , trincando tolais y pillando intradía, no ? Con menearlo en 4 ó 5 foros , doblan volumen diario con la minga...

El que "sólo compraba PIVX baratas" y su primera mención a PIVX era de Agosto...o decía al día siguiente de un Pump ó un Dump que justo entró / se salió...según encaje...repasad, repasad sus "dianas" posteadas...

A este puto cerdo le queda mucho daño que hacer por aquí. Al loro con el chistosillo inofensivo...y con meterle el dedo en la boca.

Me da que conocer al listillo tras ese nick iba a dejar flipáo al más pintáo. De tonto , la mitá de medio cacho.


----------



## juli (5 Oct 2017)

Yo tengo un tío en Graná.

A ver, prenda...para qué lo vas a hundir...si igual hasta te la pumpean a largo...No hace falta que pilles un truño premium...Un float ajustadito...unos cuantos ceros tras la coma...tu team...tu roadmap...y si suena la flauta...pues wapamente, a nadie le amarga un dulce...

Le metes 20 000 pavos despacito a 30 cents y todo el mes siguiente vas sacando 3 bin landens al día, que 2 son limpios...y si te hacen coros, pues te replanteas la jugada... si vas justo, empujas con un bin laden nuevo que en 2000 pavos es un 25% y le alegras el día...a la noche lo sacas junto a los otros 3 , no problemo...

Y PIVX no lo mueves, plimplín...son sólo galones prefabricáos de churrigurú con...cuántos eran ?...Mil trillones de fólouers ???...pero para la txikiZion, que es la clitoridiana & la que mola...

Eniuéi...como tú lo veas, meu rey...pero ...o follamos todos, o la puta al río... capisci ? : privi al canto...y tól mundo es weno... 

Con lo wena gente que somos por aquí...Será por solidaridá... :


----------



## vpsn (6 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> 1 hora 50 minutos exactos y no llega la transaccion desde Gemini .
> Algo pasa en el mundo del Algoritmo . *Casi dos horas para que se confirme una transaccion es una hecatombe *...Porque da igual si la mierda de gallina
> es rapida . Al final todo depende del cryptotulipan ...
> Ya se lo dijo al clapham su yayo ...hace 33 anos ...clapi , ten cuidado con los alacranes y los cryptotulipanes , son muy traicioneros ...
> ...



2 horas una catastrofe??
A mi me han tardado incluso mas de 5...


----------



## Carlos T. (6 Oct 2017)

*Potentiam: más que un ecosistema para amantes de la música*

En estos tiempos de auge de ICOs las diversas plataformas y proyectos innovadores que nos llegan basados en tecnología blockchain sin duda abarcan todo tipo de ámbitos, asegurando una evolución pronta de la aceptación de esta tecnología en la cotidianeidad. En el caso de la industria musical, la tecnología blockchain permite hacer realidad una de las premisas soñadas: Descentralizar la omnipotencia de los peces gordos del medio musical en favor de los músicos, compositores e intérpretes. Y esto sin dejar de lado a los fans. En esta ocasión hablaremos del proyecto Potentiam y su interesante propuesta para el sector musical.

*Continuar leyendo...*


----------



## Claudius (6 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> 1 hora 50 minutos exactos y no llega la transaccion desde Gemini .




Pero clapki si yo siempre envío valor de A a B a lo sumo, 30 min. y si espero eso es porque no tengo prisa, y quiero que me salga el coste *free.
*
Y si tengo prisa en segundos a unos centavos.
 :fiufiu: 

---------- Post added 06-oct-2017 at 15:21 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> A Di-s lo que es de D-s y al Cesar ...pos eso .
> Un post corto para dar tres hurras al Exchange Bittrex porque da gusto hacer negocios con ellos ...Desde today la opinion del clapham sobre
> la honorabilidad de los exchanges ha cambiado ...
> No todo es paja y heno ...Resulta que el clapham hizo una transaccion
> ...



Pero Clapki, eso es de primero de cryptocurrencies. Hacerte un protocolo *inamobible*, para mover valor de A a B y minimizar riesgos.

No obstante, en este interesante ejemplo de nuestro crypto-experto quien rompa la última milla en acercar un front-end (entorno de trabajo) para que esos errores no ocurran, Y hasta mi difunta 'abuela' pudiera hacerlo, (sin un tercero) como se usa el wsapp se llevará el mercado. Y yo se quien está más cerca.

PIVX? :XX: :XX:

Aunque también me puedo confundir..


----------



## Claudius (7 Oct 2017)

Personalmente el Tone Vays siempre me ha parecido un canta-mañanas

How much would you have made trading the opposite of Tone Vays


----------



## Divad (7 Oct 2017)

Acabo de entrar en eBTC

eBTC
eBTC (EBTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
eBTC Update #1
Introducing eBTC | The New (ERC20) Bitcoin

Para los que dudan de criptolandia:
Why Everyone Missed the Most Mind-Blowing Feature of Cryptocurrency

No tengo muy claro si los "listos" van a permitir que semejantes cuentas se hagan con el control del juego. Por lo que igual se cargan Bitcoin y la original pasaría a ser eBTC :: Me quedaré dentro por si suena la flauta y tal :fiufiu:

Os aviso para quien quiera entrar, si te tarda en mover los ETH dentro de etherdelta, toca subirle el GAS... Va de puta pena! Con tantas chapas que tienen los bots deben de estar saturando la red.

Para TODOS

---------- Post added 07-oct-2017 at 06:49 ----------


Miles de catalanes trasladan sus cuentas y su dinero a bancos de Aragón

Ya podrían saludar a los de
https://aragon.one/

::



Spoiler



Para que luego digan: Estuvieron allí y ni se enteraron de lo que se estaba cocinando :XX:



En criptolandia sin FOMO no hay emoción, por ello me he subido al carro de ebtc :: También decían que todas las chapas eran una estafa... y todas sigan vivas con mejor gracia y otras con menos gracia. Pero ahí siguen... :Baile:

Disfrutad del finde!


----------



## horik (7 Oct 2017)

Las alegrías que me está dando COSS , mañana reparten los primeros dividendos, lo harán cada semana desde ahora.


----------



## Esse est deus (7 Oct 2017)

Othon dijo:


> Ahora compras bitcoins clap? Manda huevos cabronazo.
> 
> Zoin esta en manos de 1000 wallets... no mola.



Zoin es lo único que le diferencia, que mola, siendo mierda y entre la mierda, sin valor diferenciador esencial, pero tiene algo que te dice: mola, sin dejar de ser una mierda.

Bitcoin en 2010 molaba y cambié un par de cenas en el Cenador de Amós por un puñado de algo en version 0.3.4.algo. Ahora bitcoin casi me repugna, pero ahí está y gracias a sus vástagos etereos vamos a una segunda oleada start-up interesantísima, se ha generado el gran sumidero del fiduciario y con ethereum y la acción-moneda-contrato todo en uno, es como en el principio de los tiempos. Te escupes en la mano y se la das al otro, siempre que no sea judio o chino o andaluz, porque su palabra vale lo mismo que un Fargocoin. Solo como experiencia de regreso entre el inicio y final del camino civilizatorio es interesante, pues no le queda demasiado a esta civilización, vamos, muy poco.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2017 at 10:14 ----------




horik dijo:


> Las alegrías que me está dando COSS , mañana reparten los primeros dividendos, lo harán cada semana desde ahora.



Muy pronto repartis dividendos. El interés se pagará de lo levantado con la misma ICO digo yo


----------



## Claudius (7 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para los que dudan de criptolandia:
> Why Everyone Missed the Most Mind-Blowing Feature of Cryptocurrency



Muy buen artículo


----------



## Rekt (7 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Para los que dudan de criptolandia:
> Why Everyone Missed the Most Mind-Blowing Feature of Cryptocurrency



Menuda mierda de artículo. Este se cree que la gente va a poner sus ahorros en una moneda que no pare de imprimir? 

Hay que ser ingenuo.


----------



## juli (7 Oct 2017)

PIVX 3.0 activo sin problema. 
Panel de zPiv y tóa la pesca.../operativo el 16, si todo va bien...que no es poco esperar /.

Wallets subiendo - tras unos días de desaparición de wallets plebeyas...y TOP 1000 cargando a discreción y ampliando dominancia -.

Respecto al artículo de Divad, gracias...pero tópico a más no poder. Y el planteamiento que reclama de microproducción particular de abajo a arriba, ya lo hace PIVX con su staking desde el primer PIV - y según le entendía a Claudius - algún link ? - , lo hará Dash - . / De hecho, y A DÍA DE HOY, que el derecho a voto sea el único incentivo para rular un Mnode, suena a chorrada - incluso proporcionalmente, el staking paga más -. Aunque es de creer que éso cambiará, pues desde PIVX ya resaltan como aliciente, su validación de la blockchain por 2 canales independientes en segundos - Mnodes y estakeros particulares - /.

Michinato : La estructuración de los envíos Zerocoin en bloques se asemeja a pagar con billetes y monedas en un sistema fiat / 1,5,10,50,100,500,1000,5000/. Y en pantalla, no parece poco intuitivo, la verdad.

Paketazo , dato de distribución y al hilo del post de Divad...nuevas coins estakeadas : 39,1% ...otras / Mnodes? / : 60,1%. Se supine que cuanta más microcreación, más abajoarriba y mejor distribución, no ?

Palomitas...


----------



## Rekt (7 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tus "ahorros" no son tuyos en realidad, están al servicio del bien común... Puedes ahorrar porque hay reserva fraccionaria, si no no habría leyes ni jueces que velaran por tus "ahorros", son un derecho político y por tanto en sí mismo nada tienes...:XX:... Al ser ciudadano de una sociedad política asumes los programas políticos y las coyunturas para bien y para mal... Tu lo que quieres es ser un outsider, un enemigo de esa estructura política.
> 
> Tus tulipanes o billetes de colores para nada sirven fuera de estas sociedades.



Mis ahorros son un medio de intercambio mediante los cuales puedo adquirir la producción de otras personas que acepten dicho medio. Cuando yo trabajo y adquiero "tulipanes", lo que hago precisamente es intercambiar mi trabajo por el de personas que también acepten tulipanes.

Y claro que son míos, no están al servicio de nadie salvo que 1) me apunten con una pistola para que lo estén o 2) que yo así lo quiera de manera totalmente voluntaria. 

Mis tulipanes me ofrecerán una vía para dificultar la primera de esas dos condiciones, lo único que voy a tener que asumir es precisamente lo que yo quiera asumir, es decir, el mercado.


----------



## juli (7 Oct 2017)

Ser un outsider respecto a una estructura no es ser su enemigo, seamos serios y no viciemos el debate desde su génesis : Es más bien tener la capacidad de inteactuar con ella...y no de ser su monigote, rol en el que quienes tienen la capacidad de crear grandes estructuras les encanta encajar al prójimo.


----------



## Claudius (7 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Muy buen artículo



Resalto este párrafo del artículo de hace unas páginas que puso Divad y que he traducido para que lo entienda todo el mundo: 

_
*Imagina que viviste en 'Siria..' *__


Su infraestructura central se destruye, al igual que su dinero. 

No quieres la guerra, pero no puedes hacer nada  al respecto.

Tu casa se ha evaporado, tus amigos y familiares están muertos, los bancos fueron bombardeados y te dejan fuera, a la deriva, sin hogar y sin un euro. 

Peor aún, nadie te quiere, no te acogen como refugiado.

Tu mundo ha cambiado en semanas, de fronteras abiertas a muros por todas partes. No eres bienvenido en ninguna parte, no puedes quedarte donde estás y estás roto.


Pero, ¿qué pasaría si tuvieras dinero en una cadena de bloques, esperando que lo descargues y lo restaures?

*¿Cuánto te constaría empezar nuevamente tu vida?*


*Las cripto-monedas nos ofrecen una manera de controlar nuestro propio destino.*


*Por primera vez en la historia del mundo*, tenemos una manera de generar y distribuir dinero sin un poder central. La gente podemos tener el control sobre el dinero que ganó._

-----

Da que pensar, ¿verdad? 

Hoy y ahora, tener conocimientos en crypto-monedas no es una opción en nuestro país.

Así que tenerlo muy presente cuando habléis con vuestros familiares y amigos escépticos.


----------



## juli (7 Oct 2017)

Entre sus 2 posts de ayer y hoy en este hilo, el hijo de puta éste del clapham2 ha metido uno donde había vendido sus famosos PIVX por los 90.000 satoshis en los que dijo los puso ayer en venta...aunque "aún se quedaba unos pocos" :: Lo ví hoy al llegar de madrugada...A la mañana, aún estaba ahí .

Sabía que PIVX había subido algo anoche...pero lo de los 90.000 me sonaba excesivo. Acabo de repasar el chart y efectivamente, ni de lejos ha pillado esa cotización. Así que he ido a quotearlo ...pero el post ya no estaba...tras él - ahora ya, en su lugar - uno donde canta alabanzas y horizontes gloriosos de la hipster coin y loalilo ló... En fin, ahora ya sabeis a qué viene la coletilla habitual de "leedme antes de que lo borre" ...pues posteando posiblemente en media docena de foros y , con lapsus cada 2 por 3 , se debe imponer frecuentemente quitar las gambadas de enmedio...

En fin , mucho ojo, insisto, con este pedazo de scamer hijo de puta ...sobre todo a los pomperos - gente habitual del hilo, tendría coña ya que le entrarais al trapo - .

A éste hay que correrlo a gorrazos del hilo y que le meta sus mil pavos diarios al bolsillo su puta madre, hombre... Ahí hay un timador como una casa y esto no es ninguna broma, eh ? A más de uno le va a hacer una desgracia...

Por cierto, si alguien pilla algún marrón de este tipo, por favor que lo quotee y - creía que nunca iba a decir esto en un foro , pues defiendo la libre expresión del personal bajo su entera responsabilidad, incluso con insultos - lo reporte para que larguen a este hijo de la gran puta a otro foro donde no tenga que currase otro personaje enterito para timar...


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2017)

Hola, ¿qué tal veis el momento actual de Neo? ¿Es buen proyecto el ethereum chino? Parece que por Asia tiene un tirón muy fuerte, a ver que opináis.


----------



## orbeo (7 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hola, ¿qué tal veis el momento actual de Neo? ¿Es buen proyecto el ethereum chino? Parece que por Asia tiene un tirón muy fuerte, a ver que opináis.



En mi caso también he empezado a seguirlo, pienso que cuando se solucione el tema de los exchanges, ICOs y demás en China tendrá tirón.

De momento estoy a la espera, a ver con el tema del fork de btc, lo que pueda monetizar de ahí lo meto en Neo y en Iota.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> En mi caso también he empezado a seguirlo, pienso que cuando se solucione el tema de los exchanges, ICOs y demás en China tendrá tirón.
> 
> De momento estoy a la espera, a ver con el tema del fork de btc, lo que pueda monetizar de ahí lo meto en Neo y en Iota.



Gracias, yo también sigo también tu misma estrategia. 
Lo que no se de Neo es su número de monedas, por lo visto es limitado y según tengo entendido no es minable, pero no tengo ni idea de que tipo de sistema utiliza para las transacciones. 
Si China flexibiliza su postura puede ser un pelotazo.


----------



## juli (7 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , como muy sabiamente escribio en este post , que no ha sido ni borrado ni editado ...ha dicho que puso una orden de venta en 90 mil
> satoshis ...es obvio que si no alcanzo esa cifra , pues el clapham aun tiene esos mierdesillos PIVX que ni con agua caliente suben



Déjate de milongas, payaso...es evidente que ése no ha sido editado ni borrado...pero el que has subido un rato, LO HE VISTO...supongo que por error, era evidente, por eso lo has sacado.


Qué carajo importarán PIVX, tulipanes, sabidurías ni poyas...te inventas cosas y vas a joder a alguien por lo sano, cerdo. 

A mí me toca decirlo , que maldita la gracia de ir de puto Sherlock Holmes...y ahí queda.

En fin , a u mindundi, los 2 segundos que le tocan...y a otra cosa.
______________________________________________________

GAMEcredits - vaya torta , tenía un buen mogollón como para holdear a palo seco, *tío Argile *, me acojoné y preferí palmar buena parte de la subida...y mira, no ha sido malo - se está poniendo en precio , a 2,14 y 49.000 satoshis ahora mismo...nada malo para empezar a picotear por si se gira, que supongo que algún día será...aunque se tiró una buena racha entre 40000/60000 y podría caer aún más...

Bastante misterioso lo de este proyecto, cumplidor, con todas la expectativas , plataforma, alianzas, nueva wallet hace 2 días...y NADA. Realmente pasmoso.

Y que no llegue un barrido gordo ahora mismo, porque la torta ente la flojera general pinta jodidita...con coins en principio, de lo más jugosas como Polybius , Lunyr ,Monaco,o hasta OmiseGo,Stratis...con un rebajón del copón ya...y que adónde llegarían con un barrido marca de la casa...


----------



## wildcat (8 Oct 2017)

Alguien más en el tren de XRP? Esta hay que tratarla con mucho cuidao pero espero un buen pump antes de la conferencia de Swell entre 7000 y 9000 está mi objetivo. Eso sí, no recomendaría entrar ahora, yo lo pillé a 4700.

Ahora mismo deprimente la situación de muchas alts, aunque parece que STRAT está empezando a levantar cabeza, yo de momento estoy observando, su precio ahora mismo es bajísimo aunque no sería la primera vez que parece que va a hacer algo para darse otra hostia.


----------



## traianus (8 Oct 2017)

Gamecredits baja pero con poco volumen, en 40000 sería una buena entrada para un hold y a esperar, que yo creo que ya le toca un pump.


----------



## juli (8 Oct 2017)

traianus dijo:


> Gamecredits baja pero con poco volumen, en 40000 sería una buena entrada para un hold y a esperar, que yo creo que ya le toca un pump.



Sip...dificil que aguante...pero yo pillé PIVX por GAME cayendo del último pico...y a 40.000 le hago un x2 de miedo.

En fin,a GAME a 40.000 , con paciencia, le sacas fijo.

______________________________________________________

Mañana, una conejita de PIVX abre una propuesta en el foro para entrar en un exchange . Andan entre Hitbtc , binance y un Koreano - Korbit, creo que era -. O sea, que a la guay, que igual hay bomba en unos días - PIVX sólo está en un puto exchange de los 15 primeros , Bittrex...y le da el 97% de TODO su movimiento...y los tíos del team haciendo las cuentas de la abuela...no veas qué descojono ! - .

EN fin, llevo 2 días a vueltas con ellos...me han pasado un hilo del team para hablar del tema y tal...estaban todos y ha estado genial. Buena gente - al snappy le he soltado un par de vaciles guapos ::XX: -.

Son 10.000 pavos por año lo que sangran los exchanges principales y debe autorizar el gasto entre los Mnodes.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Oct 2017)

Los de Atb Coin nos han mandado a los que queramos de los que entramos en la Ico, un beta de su wallet para Android. Pronto la tendrán lista para sacarla en play store. 
Parece que van en serio. A ver si tengo más suerte que con las otras Icos que me he comido. De momento sólo se venden en Yobit. A ver si la coje alguna exchanger y pega un empujón.


----------



## juli (8 Oct 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ahhh , vaya ....




Pero tú que te crees, que estoy para tus chuminadas, timador de mierda ??? ; tú a lo tuyo, que es robar a tu puta madre y punto, bobo. Y hasta ahí.
______________________________________________________

Tras todo el brainstorming a cuenta del exchange de PIVX, he estado al chat como una hora con una especie de sponsor , bussiness angel o algo así, que lo es desde su comienzo.Conoce todo el team y el proyecto y ellos a él - hoy estaban, de los que podía reconocer, el 7hacks, el chino del foro y una de las chavalas-. Canadiense y early adopter de Dash.

De un idealismo subido, PIVX...mmm...no sé yo. La estructura, una especie de "separación de poderes" en 3 capas , extender el voto no sólo a Mnodes, crear otras aplicaciones más allá de la simple pasarela de pago . Me ha comentado varias cosas interesantes por encima a partir de Enero, tras el roadmap oficial. Una de ellas, muy interesante y todas ellas muy participativas.

De pasta , van más tiesos que la hostia...o son de lo más miráo...y responsables, desde luego. Éso sí que me ha quedado cristalino. Que Zerocoin es un cara o cruz , también.

___________________________

Las wallets, y corrijo, siguen subiendo,..la dominancia en coins del top 1000, también.

Por cierto, algo obvio pero en lo que yo no había caído : Los datos del explorer, son addresses, no wallets.


----------



## juli (8 Oct 2017)

Supongo que quien esté en TenX ya estará al tanto...pero en unos días, las cards que no tengan titular europeo, no chutan. 

Lo digo por su bajada a plomo y allá cada cual...que ni idea de dónde acabará , pero al loro.

Al final, primero TokenCard, luego Monaco y ahora Ten X...líos.


----------



## Divad (8 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe a que se debe el subidón dr Ripple??





Divad dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro link que puse 2 días después:
https://criptonoticias.com/adopcion...grarse-proyecto-impulse-interledger-protocol/

Entré en 0.00004849 :Baile:

Lo gracioso de todo es Stellar Lumens, que van al compás de Ripple ¬¬"

Sobre gamecredits y muchas otras chapas que no terminan de arrancar; hasta la actualización de ETH no veremos corridas de las buenas y gloriosas. :Baile:

Recent Ethereum Upgrade May Make Wall Street Fall in Love With Blockchain


----------



## Divad (9 Oct 2017)

Buenas noticias para cataluña? 8: :fiufiu:
IMF Head Foresees the End of Banking and the Triumph of Cryptocurrency - Foundation for Economic Education - Working for a free and prosperous world

Extras:
Daniel Estulin insinua que la CIA dona suport a la independència de Catalunya


Spoiler


----------



## HAL 9000 (9 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> Supongo que quien esté en TenX ya estará al tanto...pero en unos días, las cards que no tengan titular europeo, no chutan.
> 
> Lo digo por su bajada a plomo y allá cada cual...que ni idea de dónde acabará , pero al loro.
> 
> Al final, primero TokenCard, luego Monaco y ahora Ten X...líos.



Podrías extenderte un poco más sobre estas tres. En todas ellas tengo huevos pero en TKN metí hasta la gallina. Daba por sentado mi x20 reglamentario pero ya empiezo a estar mosca con la lateralidad-bajista por no decir desplome desde máximos. Igual tiene razón Divad y es todo cuestión de esperar a la actualización de ETH. A ver qué opinas.


----------



## tio_argyle (9 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> GAMEcredits - vaya torta , tenía un buen mogollón como para holdear a palo seco, *tío Argile *, me acojoné y preferí palmar buena parte de la subida...y mira, no ha sido malo - se está poniendo en precio , a 2,14 y 49.000 satoshis ahora mismo...nada malo para empezar a picotear por si se gira, que supongo que algún día será...aunque se tiró una buena racha entre 40000/60000 y podría caer aún más...
> 
> Bastante misterioso lo de este proyecto, cumplidor, con todas la expectativas , plataforma, alianzas, nueva wallet hace 2 días...y NADA. Realmente pasmoso.
> 
> Y que no llegue un barrido gordo ahora mismo, porque la torta ente la flojera general pinta jodidita...con coins en principio, de lo más jugosas como Polybius , Lunyr ,Monaco,o hasta OmiseGo,Stratis...con un rebajón del copón ya...y que adónde llegarían con un barrido marca de la casa...



Los precios están hypermanipulados y hay cantidad de manos débiles/especuladoras. Está cayendo todo el mercado así que no me preocupa esta bajada. Ya es que ni la miro, voy a muy largo plazo con ella, me parece uno de los proyectos más sólidos que hay, a años luz de su competencia y que ya está en busca de la adopción masiva. Si lo consigue, dará tremendas alegrías a sus holders.


----------



## Carlos T. (9 Oct 2017)

*Científico afirma con su modelo predictivo que el bitcoin pasará los USD 6,000 a inicios de 2018*

El precio de bitcoin se ha mantenido sobre los 4 mil dólares desde hace semanas, con picos y bajones pero siempre con la clara tendencia al alza. Poder “predecir” el comportamiento de este precio es un tema que interesa a todos en el mundo de la criptografía, y en este sentido un artículo reciente del científico polaco Mariusz Tarnopolski, propone el modelo de física basado en el movimiento browniano fractal para predecir el precio de bitcoin. Los resultados muestran que el intercambio BTC-USD alcanzará un precio sobre los $ 6,358.32 a principios de 2018.

Continuar leyendo...

---------- Post added 09-oct-2017 at 13:13 ----------








*Alfatoken: Cree y desarrolle su propia ICO con expertos rápidamente*

Sin duda 2017 es un año que se ha caracterizado por ser el del boom de las apariciones de ICOs de las más diversas posibilidades de adopción de propuestas blockchain. Y tras cada ICO hay un equipo de consultores que desarrolla toda la parte técnica y que asegura la viabilidad de cada proyecto, de manera que no se quede sólo en un espejismo, sino en una realidad. Una de las empresas que tiene esto muy claro es la gente de Alfatoken, de quienes conversaremos en este artículo.

AlfaToken es un servicio diseñado para crear tokens y contratos inteligentes para todo tipo de relaciones comerciales, incluyendo ofertas de monedas iniciales – ICO, por sus siglas en inglés. Las cadenas de bloques soportadas por el servicio que ofrece Alfatoken son Bitcoin, Ethereum, Bitcoin Cash, NEM, Ethereum Classic, Waves y BitShares. Es una plataforma que permite emitir tokens propios y crear contratos inteligentes en diferentes cadenas de bloques para empresas sin habilidades de programación que deseen obtener inversiones a través de ofertas de monedas iniciales.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Polo_00 (9 Oct 2017)

Que coño pasa con NAVCOIN que ha desaparecido la cotización en el coinmarketcap ni tampoco funciona el exchange donde se compraban.


----------



## juli (9 Oct 2017)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Podrías extenderte un poco más sobre estas tres. En todas ellas tengo huevos pero en TKN metí hasta la gallina. Daba por sentado mi x20 reglamentario pero ya empiezo a estar mosca con la lateralidad-bajista por no decir desplome desde máximos. Igual tiene razón Divad y es todo cuestión de esperar a la actualización de ETH. A ver qué opinas.



Pues opino varias cosas...y ninguna definitiva. Yo largo lo que sé...y cada cual se curra su cóstel, éso para empezar. Y para empezar,yo pedí una tarjeta TenX...y me llegó en su día un mail...pero lo borré pues entendí que afectaba a usuarios fuera de la UE...pero si hay cualquier tipo de restricción, supongo que la cotiozación quedará a expensas de ello...cada cual que interprete si sería así y cómo.

TenX card update

Respecto a ETH, yo tambén espero que sus actualizaciones mejoren el precio ...y la evolución de sus tokens...aunque ahora mismo, no veo ésta como algo "genérico" , sino en base a la evolución de cada uno de ellos - ésto puede parecer obvio, pero tal vez en el pasado tuve un concepto más concreto de esa cascada de aplicaciones "en conjunto" -. Aunque ya hemos hablado de un chart demasiado habitual...salida, PUMP más o menos inmediato...e infierno. Y ese perfil y ése tercer tramo está siendo tremendo en muchos tokens...y tan lejos de sus ATH ,incluso valores medios que entiendo que sólo una entrada masiva de fiat lo arreglará. Por otro lado, con el tiempo hemos sabido que las actualizaciones de ETH no son tales, sino adelantos parciales en un plan a meses, incluso año/s vista. Es de suponer que en base a a lógica de ese proceso...pero vamos, que nadie piense que en nada vaya a encontrarse ,de un día para otro , fisicamente ante un "nuevo ETH" . Su actualizacone/es, no va por ahí.

Yo ignoro las prestaciones que para los usuarios traerán cada una de esas mejoras parciales, algo indagué en su día, pero no me transmitían nada claro...éso por delante. Y en mi opinión, a ETH y su cascada le hace falta aislarse de la tónica general , y creo que ese organigrama particular le dota como a nadie para ello ,pero lo que está claro es que la influencia de las mareas provocadas por el FIAT y Bitcoin , entradas y drenajes, distorsionan todo el cotarro...y pese a esperar que ETH mejora, esos meneos distorisioonan muchísimo el cotarro. Y antes de acabar, aclaro que voy en ETH y en varios de sus tokens, también...por lo que recomendación, ninguna ...y poco más puedo que expresar mi desconcierto. 

AHoramismo, en ETH , lo que más me preocupa es la capacidad que pueda tener, supongo que vía fiat directo o exchanges exproceso , de convertir - o acercar - su ecosistema en un "circuito cerrado". Mientras tanto, se está favoreciendo que blockchains infintamente menos relevantes, avancen en base al cumplimiento de su roadmap.

Todo lo demás , esperar acontecimientos...pero insisto,yo no veo - tampoco la niego - una correlación automática entre las actualizaciones d ETH y el total de sus tokens.


----------



## Carlos T. (9 Oct 2017)

*Cataluña, Bitcoin e independencia*

El bitcoin ha venido manteniéndose reaccionariamente en cuanto a los acontecimientos globales respecta. Sin perder su tendencia alcista, es interesante observar el comportamiento de los precios a la par de ciertos acontecimientos, como por ejemplo, los hechos de estos días en España, y más específicamente, en Cataluña. El aumento resultante en el precio de bitcoin ha dejado a muchos debatiendo si la criptografía podría ser utilizada como una herramienta para la liberación financiera. La cryptomoneda ganó a la luz de los acontecimientos en España, sirviendo como refugio seguro para los inversores expuestos a los instrumentos euro-denominados y a los mercados de acción europeos.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## Carlos T. (9 Oct 2017)

*Hablemos acerca de Playkey: plataforma blockchain de gaming en la nube*

El negocio de los juegos on line ha crecido de manera exponencial, y con este crecimiento también las exigencias técnicas de los mismos en cuanto a prestaciones de video y desempeño de hardware. Es también cierto que debido a las exigencias cada vez mayores en desempeño, el hardware que se ha venido produciendo resulta cada vez más costoso, y consume cada vez mayores recursos computacionales que la enorme mayoría de los PCs no soportan sin que se les invierta sumas considerables en actualizaciones de hardware. Esto es un gran problema que presenta una gran oportunidad que la gente de Playkey ha sabido aprovechar con su propuesta de cloudgaming con tecnología blockchain, de la cual hablaremos aquí.

Playkey es un servicio de virtualización de juegos que comparte las poderosas computadoras caseras de los entusiastas de blockchain (mineros) con jugadores de todo el mundo. El servicio atiende a los jugadores que no son capaces de alcanzar a aprovechar los últimos títulos de juegos de PC de AAA debido a sus equipos de bajo nivel y / o viejos.

Continuar leyendo...


----------



## juli (9 Oct 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Los precios están hypermanipulados y hay cantidad de manos débiles/especuladoras. Está cayendo todo el mercado así que no me preocupa esta bajada. Ya es que ni la miro, voy a muy largo plazo con ella, me parece uno de los proyectos más sólidos que hay, a años luz de su competencia y que ya está en busca de la adopción masiva. Si lo consigue, dará tremendas alegrías a sus holders.



Coincido en casi todo y así lo he expuesto varias veces.

Eso sí, holdeaba lo suficiente como para salirme al perder claramente los 60.000 ...creía que PIVX , otra de mis apuestas fuertes, subiría desde primeros y salió bien - por ahora - Y es todo.

Por cierto...hay varios proyectos de entrada a vueltas con el gamming...Eijin, proyectazo con tablas en el sector, el mismo post que me precede de Gamming en la nube...y hay que ver si son un catalizador...o representa una mordda del pastel que GAME estaba hasta ahora y a los niveles de seriedad que ofrecía, trincando solo. Ayer me comentaban, a vueltas con lo del posible nuevo exchange de PIVX - hoy parece que la gente es bastante reacia a aflojar la mosca - que hay alguien de la industria de juegos que se ha hecho con un exchange en Korea - o parte de él - para menear sus intereses en el sector de juegos...o sea que mucho ojo, que, respecto a Junio, tal vez pillar cacho no haya dejado de ser posible...pero sí sencillo.

Sí te diré que ahra mismo ya he empezado a picotear y recuperar, muy a la baja, pese a la pérdida de PIVX desde que salté a él , mis posiciones perdidas en GAME...y no entro con tó lo gordo, porque si no recupera rápido los 40000, hasta se puede ir a los 30. Hace mes mes y pico, andaban las 2 en 1,80. Ahora, tú me dirás.

Mucha suerte, que compartimos barco.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Oct 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pauta completa... a ver desenlace.



Cuña alcista? O sea.. Rompe por bajo?


----------



## Depeche (9 Oct 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Cuña alcista? O sea.. Rompe por bajo?



La última onda alcista que tu has puesto E que sería 5,ya que en letras solamente se ponen en la fase correctiva, nunca puede ser más corta en longitud que la A(en este caso primera onda que sería la 1) y menos aún podemos tener una última onda más corta en longitud que las 2 anteriores, en el caso que has puesto tu A y C, deberías revisar ondas de elliot, por lo tanto esta onda se está iniciando y como mínimo le debería llevar a 5.250


----------



## Divad (9 Oct 2017)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Podrías extenderte un poco más sobre estas tres. En todas ellas tengo huevos pero en TKN metí hasta la gallina. Daba por sentado mi x20 reglamentario pero ya empiezo a estar mosca con la lateralidad-bajista por no decir desplome desde máximos. Igual tiene razón Divad y es todo cuestión de esperar a la actualización de ETH. A ver qué opinas.



Para el 17/10 llega la actualización.
Roundup #6 - Ethereum Blog

Alguien tiene información sobre revolution de Dash? 

Irán sincronizados en la actualización? Dash usa tenx y quedará a la espera de que ETH se pegue su fiesta y así tenx, game, golem,... y todas las chapas que llevan meses acumulando se peguen el festival 

---------- Post added 09-oct-2017 at 16:09 ----------

Lo venden demasiado bonito, no? 8: No es el primero que leo :rolleye:

`Mind-boggling

---------- Post added 09-oct-2017 at 16:27 ----------

Ni los 100k están garantizados por el BCE. En vuestras manos queda moveros. El 17/10 el parque de atracciones por parte de ETH comenzaría a funcionar y el 23/10 lunes negro para todo Europa.


Los clientes de ING podrán retirar efectivo en más de 13.000 estancos

“La UE expondrá el tema catalán como el motivo de la recesión europea para ocultar la quiebra del mercado de derivados financieros y Deuda Bono 10. Cataluña es desde ya, un escenario de laboratorio de comportamiento social financiero”.


----------



## juli (9 Oct 2017)

Divad, el Evolution de Dash se espera para Junio del año próximo...9 meses. Creo recordar que para fin de año habrá una réplica en la testnet.

Qué quieres decir con que irán sincronizados ?


----------



## Divad (9 Oct 2017)

juli dijo:


> Divad, el Evolution de Dash se espera para Junio del año próximo...9 meses. Creo recordar que para fin de año habrá una réplica en la testnet.
> 
> Qué quieres decir con que irán sincronizados ?



Vaya sorpresa me das, creía que era para este año e iría a la par con eth. Entonces el empujón la harán ripple, lumens, nem, eth+erc20. Dash aprovechará el tirón con las tarjetas tenx.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2017 at 17:51 ----------

Para quienes tengan gamecredits
GameCredits Announces Future Release of SDK for Unity Developers


----------



## juli (9 Oct 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vaya sorpresa me das, creía que era para este año e iría a la par con eth. Entonces el empujón la harán ripple, lumens, nem, eth+erc20. Dash aprovechará el tirón con las tarjetas tenx.



Todo el mundo lo esperaba.

En la conferencia de Dash de Londres, el que anunció las fechas se quedó flipado porque la gente ni reaccionaba , soltó algo como "Bueno...eh...que acabo de anunciar los planes !" y tal... y ya, se arrancaron a aplaudir y éso...

Supongo que irán sacando alianzas y adelantos puntuales como los que comentas de la tarjeta y todo éso...Claudius ya comentó algo...

Este tema es algo común que he venido apreciando en otros casos - en PIVX, por ejemplo, es muy claro - A la gente directamente involucrada, los insiders de quienes depende la evolución Y DECISIONES de los proyectos , que son igualmente EARLY ADOPTERS de un perfil muy diferente al del himbersor medio , se la pela la cotización cotidiana , en el sentido que pueda interesar a himbersores a la caza de pumps, que es lo que buscan la mayoría de particulares que andamos por aquí. Con lo que el conflicto de intereses entre un tipo y otro de holders, está servido. La moneda en cuestón tiene su roadmap y si se cumple, la revalorización estratosférica para ese grupo de holders está garantizada...así que lo jodido es dar pasos en falso o precipitarse. Lo que puede decir eso bien a las claras, es que hay motrollón de anuncios que no hacen sino una labor de "mantenmiento" para que siga entrando pasta...pero que son más rudio que nueces : Lo gordo de los proyectos estrella , las grandes revalorizaciones...en su mayoría, ya se han dado, llegando desde céntimos a cientos de pavos.

Así pues...el panorama es el siguiente : Drenaje periódico a machete para todo Shitland...hasta que los proyectos estrella ganen solidez y pierdan volatilidad ...y aparición de miles de propuestas con las que es imposible estar al tanto. Resultado : Erosión del capital invertido por quien no disfrute de un colchón amplio de margen de gaanncias...pues ese fiat está saliendo de Shittland un día sí y otro también.

Esperemos ahora que la himbersión y adopción masiva se dé con coins en la buchaca - andar a saltos con el fiat en mente, lo único que hace, aunque consigas ir salvando el tipo, es que cada vez tengas menos activos - coins - ...activos que serán igualmente drenados , con lo que cada vez tienes menos pasta. Conclusión "genérica" : Hay que ser fiel a los proyectos que escojas y esperar que se dé un gran salto en el cap. Y no hay más. Si has comprado barato...guárdalo y échale paciencia...pues si el proyecto acaba consolidándose ,tus beneficios irán sobre el puesto preferencial con el que te hiciste en la cola...si esquivas bajadas de fiat a monedas ya muy rodadas,lo más probable es que hayas entrado en un punto alto de cotización...y los drenajes las bajarán de nuevo...y de cualquier modo, su capacidad de revalorización es limitada :NUNCA hay que cambiar un puesto preferencial en una cola...por un puesto "trasero" en otra cola...te quedarás sin nada, pues en esa cola TE TOCA MENOS TARTA, aunque pinte más fiat en un momento concreto, 

Hay varias cuestiones clave : Las primeras, que los gigantes, con una posición de mercado brutal, orientarán toda su pasta a expandirse mediante innovaciones, con lo que los proyectos pequeños, probablemente se asfixiaran. Las blockchains de las filas de atrás van a tener muy difícil pillar un cacho de tarta en adelante. Para ello...ETH es paradigmático y el punto de anonimato que van a desarrollar , según el link que adjunas, muy, muy jugoso. EN mi opinión, le falta blindar "su producto" que no es otro que esa cascada de cientos de aplicaciones que puede ofrecer ya. Pero vamos...ésa es una visión personal que probablemente a ETH se la pele...ellos quieren expandirse...y los tokens son absolutamente prescindibles/renovables/sustituíbles. 

En mi opinión, sólo las comunidades y productos "cerrados" consolidados se quedarán. Hay que atender al tsunami en las sidechains de BTC, cómo ETH deja su organigrama...las plataformas que definan Dash o Ripple...las "réplicas" chinas de las 2 grandes - LTC y NEO - ...y alguna cosa suelta más. El resto, funcionará posiblemente siempre en tanto en cuanto está enganchado a esos caballos ganadores...y en la medida en que éstos les dejen.

En fin...las tarjetas sí que merecen un vistazo aparte, porque son la manera rápida en que el himbersor particular puede aprovecharse de hacer metesacas con fiat - previo pago de sus comisiones/peajes - y aprovecharse de la dinámica de hacer criptocaja/pasta fresca con la que entrar y salir en los momentos oprtunos...si no , ni pillando pumps gloriosos consigues prosperar demasiado...porque TODO se drena - incluso BTC -.


p.d. el artículo de GAME mola, pero es publi de pago, Divad. Ya dijo tío Argyle que sacatían un par de news por semana.

GAME está mu bien estructurado : Necesita consolidarse en ese nicho y expandirse, que los chavales muevan su scoins y pillen sus juegos...necesita posición de mercado YA, pues llegan competidoes , muchos ya emblemáticos del gamming - pero sin infraestructura blockchain - a machete.


----------



## haruki murakami (9 Oct 2017)

A mi me late que la subida del Bitcoin tiene algo que ver con las elecciones presidenciales de China...y el hecho de que China va a hundir al dolar...ya imagino que muchos saben que China esta lista para empezar a comprar petroleo con Yuanes....ahhh
y a Divad...actualizo la portada de The Economist del dia de hoy.
Despues del toro....que viene?


----------



## Divad (9 Oct 2017)

@Juli: Buen post! Es cierto que la mejor opción ahora es no moverse demasiado. Las ICOS nuevas se inflan y acaban después en un bufff una vez dentro del mercado. Cuando criptolandia se actualice, las cryptos "maduras" comenzarán a ser útiles e inflarse. Mientras que las nuevas ICOS serán las futuras minas de oro que nada más entrar en el mercado seguirán creciendo. 



haruki murakami dijo:


> A mi me late que la subida del Bitcoin tiene algo que ver con las elecciones presidenciales de China...y el hecho de que China va a hundir al dolar...ya imagino que muchos saben que China esta lista para empezar a comprar petroleo con Yuanes....ahhh
> y a Divad...actualizo la portada de The Economist del dia de hoy.
> Despues del toro....que viene?



Con lo bien adornado que está el toro intuyo subidas constantes hasta Febrero o más allá :rolleye:


----------

